# Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....



## Anglerboard-Team (1. Dezember 2007)

Suchmaschinen schmeissen auch immer wieder Neues aus, wenns rund ums Angeln oder Angler geht. Das werden wir Euch zukünftig hier immer auflisten, wenn wir was Neues oder aktuelles finden.



> Hinweis:
> *Wenn Ihr über eine der Meldungen diskutieren wollt, macht bitte dazu einen eigenen Thread auf. Danke!*


*Angler stören Silberreiher*
http://www.wz-newsline.de:80/sro.php?redid=186701

*Angler-Club belohnt Frühaufsteher mit Taschenuhr*
http://www.morgenweb.de:80/region/mannheim/artikel/20071130_srv0000001812907.html

*Den Fang seines Lebens gemacht*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3070342


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dudelsackpfeifer befragt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3072981

*Der Elsterstausee läuft aus*
http://mephisto976.uni-leipzig.de:8...rag/artikel/der-elsterstausee-laeuft-aus.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Und die nächsten:
*Säure, Öl und Insektenspray helfen gegen Daten*
http://www.golem.de:80/0712/56451.html

*Sportfischer: Steinbacher Verein kürt seine Besten, feiert mit..* 
http://www.echo-online.de:80/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=544400

*Meerforellen bei Wolthausen gesichtet*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de:80/lokales/winsen/345314.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Elsterstausee: Der Südwesten ringt um eine Rettung seines ...*
http://www.lizzy-online.de:80/modul...article&sid=10753&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gefährliche Zeiten für Raubfische*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de:80/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3084111

*Kormorane zum Abschuss freigegeben*
http://www.derwesten.de:80/nachrichten/waz/2007/12/10/news-9614096/detail.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler und Schüler arbeiten Hand in Hand*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/angler-und-s.html

*Angelsportverein: Im festlich geschmückten Vereinsheim am ...*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/546653.htm

*Web-TV: Angel- und Jagdsender steht vor Start*
http://www.digitalfernsehen.de:80/news/news_234766.html

*Datenretter kann nichts erschüttern*
http://www.heute.de:80/ZDFheute/inhalt/12/0,3672,7132940,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tierschützer protestieren gegen Angelunterricht an Schulen*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Aktuel...huetzer-protestieren-gegen-Angelunterricht-an

*Angler sollen Dorschfang erfassen*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/angler-solle.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vorerst kein Fischbesatz für Körba und die Alte Aufzucht*
http://www.lr-online.de:80/regionen/elbe-elster/Herzberg;art1056,1872038


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

...weiss nicht, ob ich mich hier einmischen darf und/oder ich jetzt was uraltes poste (falls ja, sorry dafür!), aber das hier
http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/
amüsiert mich immer wieder auf´s Neue...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Passt scho, kennt wohl aber inzwischen wirklich jeder )


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lüdemann wird morgen 34 Ein Hai geht angeln*
http://www.bild.t-online.de:80/BILD...-angeln/luedemann-geburtstag,geo=3279518.html

*Dickster Fisch war ein dänischer Ehrenamt / Helmut Paschke gehört ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r_ein_daenischer_Ehrenamt_Helmut_Paschke.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Forellenhof öffnet wieder seine Pforten *
http://www.osthessen-news.de:80/beitrag_D.php?id=1143998


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der junge Mann und der Hecht*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2007/12/18/828690.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kleine Fische sind nicht ihr Ding*
http://www.sportfischerverein-bamberg.de/7jugend.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Freie Bahn für Neunauge und Co.*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/guestr...icle/214/freie-bahn-fuer-neunauge-und-co.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Waidmanns Heil und Petri Dank: Natur erleben beim "Jagen & Angeln"*
http://www.pressebox.de:80/pressemeldungen/messe-berlin-gmbh/boxid-144572.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*SACHEN GIBT´S! Eisangeln im Vogelsberg ... aber bitte mit nötiger Vorsicht*
http://www.osthessen-news.de:80/beitrag_C.php?id=1144232


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zeitung: Polizist verschickt Einladung im Nazi-Jagon*
http://www.linie1-magazin.de/linie1/index.php?rubrik=news&ressort=&id=5604


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vier Angler aus Seenot vor Ostseeküste gerettet*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/article1491241/Vier_Angler_aus_Seenot_vor_Ostseekste_gerettet.html

*Servus Kurtl! Grüß dich, Palm“: Ausgehen mit Kurt Palm*
http://diepresse.com:80/home/leben/mensch/350569/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/leben/index.do

*Russlands Zivilschutzministerium kämpft mit Eisbrechern gegen illegale Eisangler*
http://de.rian.ru/russia/20071226/94226447.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fakten und Zahlen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11098619/61759/Fakten_und_Zahlen.html

*Am Forellenteich Markee haben die Fisch-Esser die Qual der Wahl*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...enteich_Markee_haben_die_Fisch_Esser_die.html

*Waldwanderung der Angler*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/552497.htm

*Ungestört schläft der Silvester-Karpfen*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3105212

*Preisgekrönter Fang*
http://www.az.com.na:80/gesellschaft/preisgekrnter-fang.60835.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zum Wohle des Heilbutts*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3165992


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jugend entdeckt Hobby zum Anbeißen*
http://www.landeszeitung.de:80/start.phtml?fdat=result&idx=449903&tid=5&ir=lok

*700 Forellen frisch aus dem Rauch* 
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de:80/region/objekt_i.php3?artikel_id=3108409


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schüler analysieren trübe „Gersprenz“*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/553686.htm

*Vor 25 Jahren die Unabhängigkeit erkämpft*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/regionen/freising/Moosburg-Anglerverein-Jubilaeum;art8811,875195


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler befürchten ein neuerliches Fischsterben*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._neuerliches_Fischsterben_Still_ruht_der.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Mekka für Jäger und Angler*
http://www.westline.de:80/nachricht...t&newsline=lokal&catchline=ot/%/ln&szm_flag=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler können in Sachsen weiter fischen*
http://leipzig-seiten.de:80/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1506&Itemid=51


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Großfisch mit dem langen Oberkiefer*
http://www.suedkurier.de:80/nachrichten/panorama/art5655,2994180

*Stralsund wurde zur Kulisse von Gotenhafen*
http://www.ostseezeitung.de:80/arch...=3254175&SID=78abcd8e5791184758681e12732ba57e

*FischTour MV: Urlaub auf dem Fischerhof*
http://idw-online.de:80/pages/de/news241823


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lizenz zum Angeln wird jetzt ausgegeben*
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/minden/?sid=bc3ea26a533ac6662f5f7242238a2ad5&cnt=2080019

*Zwischen Niederrhein und Münsterland*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/a...rheinnord/wesel/stadt-infos/schermbeck/347405


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler wollen nicht auf „Alt und Jung“ verzichten, Landkreis lenkt ein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...wollen_nicht_auf_Alt_und_Jung_verzichten.html

*Steigende Mitgliederzahl bei Sportanglern*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/kitzingen/Uebersicht;art773,4288093


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kormorane bringen Angler in Rage*
http://www.baden-online.de:80/news/...70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=3361


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der erste Satz zählt*
http://www.haz.de:80/newsroom/zish/dezentral/hazzish/art702,199042


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erster Einsatz für Angler*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/erster-einsatz-fuer-angler.html

*Der Aal ist der Brandenburger Fisch*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Marktb...l+ist+der+Brandenburger+Fisch+des+Jahres+2008


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischblut färbt grünen Strom rot*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.nachricht...epage&region=National&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Zum 50. Geburtstag ein neues Domizil*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3120386

*Angler patrouillieren am Vereinsheim*
http://www.op-marburg.de:80/newsroom/lokal/dezentral/lokal/art655,199887


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ohne Prüfung in Brandenburg*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de:80/artikel_6_590.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Naturerlebnis mit Schutzfaktor*
http://www.stz-online.de:80/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenstz/art2448,747350


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Big Game Fischen international*
http://openpr.de/news/181463/Big-Game-Fischen-international.html

*Überraschung für den Kassenwart*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958626&listid=1018348861807


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Das Frauenangeln ist der große Renner*
http://www.marler-zeitung.de:80/609...ord_count=555&page_type=/6091.php&mode=detail

*Fiji: Meine kleine Insel*
http://www.focus.de:80/reisen/urlaubstipps/tid-8165/traumreisen_aid_227606.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angebotene Tages- und Wochenkarten bewähren sich*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...karten_bewaehren_sich_Kaum_Schwarzangler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung*
http://www.jenatv.de:80/index.php?main=nachrichten&lf=detail&id=1200664575

*„boot” lockt mit Stars*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1200652922412.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Das war die Woche in Marl*
http://www.marlaktuell.de:80/?p=20280

*Fischereikontrolle im Zürichsee*
http://polizeinews.ch:80/page/35724/6


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das sind die dicksten Fische*
> http://www.ostseezeitung.de:80/ra/m...38.phtml?SID=66eaded1a44484d474d6ddf7b13d735e




?????????|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Hab ich gar nicht angeguckt, dass da nur angemeldet reindürfen. Danke fürs aufpasen, wird entfernt


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ohne Fische*
http://www.hna.de:80/schwalmstadtstart/00_20080120134802_Angeln_ohne_Fische.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Infobox: Surfen, Tauchen, Angeln*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1200870110174.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auf erfolgreichem Weg*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/auf-erfolgreichem-weg.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler zogen Döbel, Hecht und Dorsch an Land*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...er-zogen-doebel-hecht-und-dorsch-an-land.html

*Kommentar: Wolfgang Hörmann zu den Bemühungen der Angler in Kyritz um die Natürlichkeit*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...g_Hoermann_zu_den_Bemuehungen_der_Angler.html

*Bis zur Hüfte im Tweed*
http://www.derwesten.de:80/nachrichten/reise/2008/1/21/news-17772142/detail.html

*Symposium zur EG-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie in Bonn*
http://www.umweltruf.de:80/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=9398

*Tödliche Tierfallen aus Angelhaken*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/regionen/erding/Angelhaken-achtlose-Fischer-Koeder;art8853,881591


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler - Merkblatt für Nationalpark Unteres Odertal erschienen*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de:80/artikel_6_680.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anbau an die Anglerhütte ist fast fertig*
http://www.baden-online.de:80/news/...71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=12482

*Angler haben schlechte Karten*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/a...chesland/solingen/nachrichten/solingen/524303


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Teich übersehen*
http://www.han-online.de:80/HANArticlePool/00000117a8070e2a0057006a000a0052024daca2/view

*Der Weltrekord-Fisch*
http://www.fr-online.de:80/in_und_a...6b7c109b991c8d273f510a5f89a8c2&em_cnt=1276592


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kultursender 3sat setzt auf Promi-Angeln*
http://www.pr-inside.com:80/de/kultursender-3sat-setzt-auf-promi-angeln-r402683.htm

*Hohlsee fürs Angeln gesperrt*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/hohlsee-fuers-angeln-gesperrt.html

*3sat-Moderatoren auf ungewöhnlichen Wegen Erste Zusammenfassung*
http://www.pr-inside.com:80/de/sat-moderatoren-auf-ungewoehnlichen-wegen-r403188.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nachrichten aus Düsseldorf*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/article/regional/duesseldorf/duesseldorf-stadt/nachrichten/525438


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neuer Touristik-Prospekt: Von A wie Angeln und Z wie Zelten*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach..._a/187679/neuer_touristik_prospekt_von_a.html

*Messeveranstalter blasen zum Halali*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1160155_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4506.html

*FISCHEREI BVO hat die Altersgrenze gesenkt *
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de:80/index.php?pageId=5&org_ressort=GE&edat=2008-01-26&article=392241


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Das Oderufer wird im Winter zum Anziehungspunkt für Quappen-Angler* 
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de:..._wird_im_Winter_zum_Anziehungspunkt_fuer.html

*Höchstädter Angler ehrten Mitglieder*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1160232_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4495.html

*Angler fischt 1,63 Meter-Wels aus der Elbe*
http://www.bild.t-online.de:80/BILD...leipzig/2007/11/06/wels/wels,geo=3520480.html

*Alles übers Fischen - Kurss zur staatlichen Fischereiprüfung*
http://www.input-aktuell.de/mainframe.asp?n=2&newsid=15442

*Das dickste Ding der Außenalster*
http://www.bild.t-online.de:80/BILD...19/aussen-alster/fisch-gross,geo=3505560.html

*Ehrennadel für Günter Schulz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._fuer_Guenter_Schulz_An_der_langen_Angel.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vereinigte Staaten Zum Eise drängt, am Eise hängt doch alles*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubB4457BA9094...38B~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Quappen kehren in die Heimat zurück*
http://www.lr-online.de:80/regionen/elbe-elster/Bad-Liebenwerda;art1059,1916806


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Junge Angler jetzt Vereinsmitglieder*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...209/junge-angler-jetzt-vereinsmitglieder.html

*Dannenwalder werteten das vergangene Jahr aus / Beste Hegefischer *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...as_vergangene_Jahr_aus_Beste_Hegefischer.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fastnachtsumzug erhält Polit-Note*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3142150

*Sportangler ziehen 1936 Kilo Fisch an Land*
http://www.solms-braunfelser.de:80/main.php?ses_viewmode=37&dir=5&content_id=328581


----------



## bacalo (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umweltfrevel am Fischteich* - Wasser abgelassen

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/mainspessart/Gemuenden;art768,4322625


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ist mehr als Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen*
http://www.freies-wort.de:80/nachrichten/regional/ilmenau/ilmenaulokal/art2447,766387


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Investitionsförderung für Angler*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1616717/Wirtschaft.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dannenwalder Verein ehrt eines seiner langjährigen Mitglieder*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ines_seiner_langjaehrigen_Mitglieder_Ein.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*18-Jähriger angelt sich eine Forelle aus der Blau*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=4937faaed67efce54f34d9601d112044


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Petrijünger sehen rot*
http://www.zeitung.org/zeitung/1254475-126,1,0.html

*Ein Muss für jeden Wassersportfreund*
http://www.chilly-online.de:80/index.php?action=art&do=show_one&ID_art_to_show=484&rubrik_id=3

*Warum immer gleich so gereizt?*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubC17179D529A...B33~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Den größten Fisch am Haken*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/den-groessten-fisch-am-haken.html

*Dorint Strandhotel Binz Rügen: Angeln und Kochen mit dem Küchenchef*
http://www.presse-service.de:80/data.cfm/static/686823.html

*Messe mit Hirschrufer-Wettbewerb*
http://www.rundschau-online.de:80/html/artikel/1202106965284.shtml

*Angler fischt in Vorarlberg drei Handgranaten aus dem Rhein*
http://www.volksblatt.li:80/Default.aspx?newsid=12081&src=vb


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Katalog stellt Wassersportreviere im Nordosten vor*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=wir&module=dpa&id=16843312


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*PARIS HILTON liebt das Angeln*
http://www.urlbase.de:80/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=33907

Anmerkung der Red.:
Kein Kommentar, aber auch sowas bringen wir halt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Saartire: Öko-Fischstäbchen kommen bald aus der Saar*
http://www.scharf-links.de:80/57.0....s]=551&tx_ttnews[backPid]=56&cHash=7c5b1b9c97

*Angler befreien Heideseen von Müll*
http://www.lr-online.de:80/regionen/spreewald/Luebben;art1058,1928508


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler pflegen am Hegetag Ufer von*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Aktuel...r+pflegen+am+Hegetag+Ufer+von+Gew&aumluessern

*Gewässer und Fische intakt*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3156115

*Camping nur am Schwarzen Weiher*
http://www.zeitung.org:80/zeitung/1263201-127,1,0.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petrijünger säuberten Uferböschungen bei konzertiertem Einsatz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...i_konzertiertem_Einsatz_Mit_Muellsaecken.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Grausiger Fund*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/berlin/a...e-spreekanal/angler-entdeckt,geo=3730490.html

*POL-HA: Diebe nahmen Anglerzubehör mit*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/30835/1133557/polizei_hagen

*Schuppige "Monster" locken Besucher*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/sigmaringen/landkreis/200802110195.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglers Paradies zog Tausende in die Halle*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2302809

*Petrijünger beklagen ein mageres Jahr*
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ZWICKAU/GLAUCHAU/1209501.html

*Petrijünger vom K-Team säubern Ufer der Reckahner Teiche*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r_vom_K_Team_saeubern_Ufer_der_Reckahner.html

*WormsSuche nach vermisstem Rheinschwimmer*
http://www.swr.de:80/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=3143626/1u449gx/

*Unbekannter Mann schwimmt im Rhein*
http://nibelungen-kurier.de:80/?t=news&s=Lokalnachricht&ID=9610


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ist ein sehr beliebtes Hobby*
http://www.77.am:80/index.php/content/view/Angeln-ist-ein-sehr-beliebtes-Hobby/1110208/

*Fischen tut weh*
http://www.taz.de:80/regional/nord/bremen/artikel/?dig=2008/02/12/a0004&src=UA&cHash=11accbaf77


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler wünschen sich fettere Fische*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/friedrichshafen/region/200802120215.html

*Worms/Lampertheim: Mann im Rhein verunglückt?*
http://www.echo-online.de:80/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=569924


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Forstverwaltung von Schönburg-Hartenstein erleidet Schlappe im  im Mulden-Fischereistreit *
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ZWICKAU/ZWICKAU/1211900.html

*Dankeschön-Abend für die Angler-Frauen*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3160787

*Der Pegel sinkt: Fische müssen aus dem Elsterstausee*
http://mephisto976.uni-leipzig.de:8...nkt-fische-muessen-aus-dem-elsterstausee.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln im Verein lohnt sich*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/guestrow/artikeldetails/article/214/angeln-im-verein-lohnt-sich.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kleines Plus in der Vereinskasse der Angler*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3164276

*Fischerei-Schein ade?*
http://www.svz.de:80/mecklenburg-vorpommern/artikeldetail/article/529/fischerei-schein-ade.html

*Angelführer zeigt 200 Ufer-Angelplätze in Berlin*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=beb&module=dpa&id=16950802


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Franzosen sind auch keine "Tierquäler"*
http://www.svz.de/mecklenburg-vorpo...29/franzosen-sind-auch-keine-tierquaeler.html

*Riesiger Marmorkarpfen bringt Anerkennung ein*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958626&listid=1018348861807

*KOMMENTAR DONAU-AQUARIUM: Bildungsauftrag der Stadt*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=a5c8133cc4785fb67e680146edcabd9b

*Freie Sicht für frische Fische*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=f02e151287950850c779d7a3c68f3311


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rajamaa, Schweden - »Weil die Sonne in Lappland nie untergeht ...*
http://openpr.de/news/189699/Rajama...nie-untergeht-angeln-wir-rund-um-die-Uhr.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ohne Schein*
http://www.svz.de:80/home/top-thema/article/716/angeln-ohne-schein.html?no_cache=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neues Fischereigesetz: Kinder dürfen angeln*
http://stadt24.ch:80/page/14100/26


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Alte Uchter Trafostation wird jetzt von einem Nest geziert *
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/n...=f97c198bf8adc6a95a352e40c058fe8c&cnt=2169870

*In 42 Stunden zum Angler*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3168771


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Alte Uchter Trafostation wird jetzt von einem Nest geziert *
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/n...=f97c198bf8adc6a95a352e40c058fe8c&cnt=2169870

*In 42 Stunden zum Angler*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3168771

*Raab-Verschmutzung: Angler fordern Schadenersatz von Österreich*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3231439


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln lernen im Netz - Fragenkatalog und tausend Fragen online*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de:80/artikel_6_934.php

*Angelsportverein: Geforderter Anschluss ans Kanalnetz sorgt bei ...*
http://www.echo-online.de:80/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=574279

*Mein neues Leben*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001385363

*Vereinsheim der Angler abgebrannt*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/hassberge/Main-Rhoen;art20753,4353622


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kormorane plagen nun auch die Angler im Mühlviertel*
http://www.nachrichten.at/regional/648961?PHPSESSID=350b3d7621d241e55023be65b8a71669

*Auf Königslachse in den Inlets vor Vancouver-Island BC Canada*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/hps/clie...:/reisen_ausflug/reiseberichte/amerika/kanada

*Angel-Urlaub Katalonien*
http://www.katalonien-netz.de:80/173/Angel-Urlaub.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Raab-Verschmutzung: Ungarische Angler fordern 38.000 Euro*
http://diepresse.com:80/home/panora...index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/panorama/index.do

*See gesammelt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...melt_Wege_geglaettet_und_Muell_am_ANgler.html

*Die Regenwürmer sollen weg*
http://www.welt.de:80/berlin/article1722016/Die_Regenwuermer_sollen_weg.html

*ASV angelt die Jugend*
http://www.westline.de:80/nachricht...7&newsline=lokal&catchline=wg/%/ln&szm_flag=1

*Für Fischereischein sechs Tage Unterricht und Prüfung*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.heiligens...&region=Heiligenstadt&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wellen reißen Menschen in Pazifik*
http://www.spiegel.de:80/reise/aktuell/0,1518,537820,00.html

*Hoher Nagelverbrauch*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de:80/bz/html/news/artikel_stadt.php4?artikel=3418412

*Angler votierten gegen staatliche Bevormundung*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...-votierten-gegen-staatliche-bevormundung.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Raab-Schaum: Angler wollen Schadenersatz*
http://steiermark.orf.at:80/stories/257981/

*Angler informieren auf Messe "Jagen - Reiten - Fischen"*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de:80...siness&_zeitungstitel=1133842&_dpa=wirtschaft

*Angler würfelten um Königstitel*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...le/209/angler-wuerfelten-um-koenigstitel.html

*Weg mit dem Fischereischein?*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/weg-mit-dem-fischereischein.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Arbeitseinsatz junger Götzer Angler an der Havel vom Winde verweht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...z_junger_Goetzer_Angler_an_der_Havel_vom.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hohe Auszeichnung*
http://neckar-chronik.de:80/2307417

*Zahme Springflut im Colorado-River*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1013083806405&listid=1018881578737

*Großer Wurf mit dem Speer*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1203599354507.shtml


----------



## prophet12 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stammtisch für Fliegenfischer*

http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.saalfeld....Stadt&region=Saalfeld&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wenn nur der Kormoran nicht wäre*
http://www.freies-wort.de:80/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,782020

*Angler arbeiten an neuem Bootssteg*
http://www.baden-online.de:80/news/...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=14315

*Was die Angler aus der Nidda fischten*
http://www.rhein-main.net:80/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=4366611

*Bürger putzen überall*
http://www.morgenweb.de:80/region/mannheim/artikel/20080305_srv0000002248785.html


----------



## prophet12 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*neuer Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes*


http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=beb&module=dpa&id=17138656


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelverein klagt über Nachwuchsprobleme*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de:80/newsroom/kinzigtal/dezentral/kinzigtal/art14187,543237


----------



## prophet12 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*200 bis 400 Gramm Fisch die Woche sind ideal

http://www.presseportal.de/pm/32294/1149818/men_s_health

*
*Karfreitag - Höhepunkt der Fischsaison*
*

http://blog.zeit.de/nachgesalzen/2008/03/07/karfreitag-als-hohepunkt-der-fischsaison_497
**
Über Ostern 2008 zu den 12. Usedomer Heringswochen*
*
http://www.ostsee-netz.de/174/2008-0406/veranst-usedom-heringswochen2008.html
*


----------



## prophet12 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische halten Winterschlaf*
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/aus_aller_welt/20080308_srv0000002271957.html

*Aqua-Fisch bleibt am See*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/ravensburg/region/200803080649.html


----------



## prophet12 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Netze stoppen die Fischräuber *

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ERZGEBIRGE/MARIENBERG/1239236.html


----------



## prophet12 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mehr als 750 Angler von Eisscholle gerettet
http://www.baz.ch/news/index.cfm?ObjectID=93A135C0-1422-0CEF-700B345EDC7D96CB

http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=17157596
*


----------



## prophet12 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Das schönste Ende der Welt*



http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/reise/fernreisen/:Neuseeland-Das-Ende-Welt/613401.html


----------



## prophet12 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Müll am Jordansee stellt ein Problem dar *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3195577

*Angler fühlen sich der Natur verpflichtet*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/meiningen/art2799,783604

*Dreiländerhalle, Passau, Erfolgsstory auch bei der sechsten Auflage*
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/news.php?id=46511

*Schon die Wikinger liebten den Skrei*

http://www.welt.de/hamburg/article1770830/Schon_die_Wikinger_liebten_den_Skrei.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hunderte wodkaselige Angler von Eisschollen gerettet*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=17157596


----------



## prophet12 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler starten große Putzaktion am Cracauer Wasserfall*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachr...8bc9ab5613e6fc2b505b50576eb30dc&em_cnt=757177


----------



## prophet12 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fergie geht gern angeln*
http://oe3.orf.at/aktuell/stories/262561/


----------



## prophet12 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*KUTTER & KÜSTE erscheint pünktlich zum Angel-Saisonstart* 
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/54315/1151076/jahr_top_special_verlag


----------



## prophet12 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Internationale Ausstellung für Angelbedarf - 26. bis 30.3.2008 in Brünn *
http://www.tschechien-online.org/news/11769-26-2008-messebeginn-rybareni-fischen-2008-brunn/


Auch Süßwasserfische sind gesund
http://www.geomix.at/news/auch-suesswasserfische-sind-gesund-1525-9742004.html


----------



## prophet12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Arzberg-Seußen Angler fühlen sich übergangen*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/arzberg/art2432,800585

*Nordseekrabben sind so teuer wie noch nie*
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...ordseekrabben-sind-so-teuer-wie-noch-nie.html

*Markus Frühwein mag den Angelsport in Münster*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/584491.htm

*Erfolgreiche Anglerumfrage*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/erfolgreiche-anglerumfrage.html

*Qualität für Mensch und Fisch*
http://www.idowa.de/donau-post/container/container/con/1496940.html

*Mit einem Zanderfischer unterwegs*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/umwelt/751516/

*Keine Gnade für 7-jährigen illegalen Angler*
http://www.bielertagblatt.ch/News/Vermischtes/105786


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Worms: Vermisster Rheinschwimmer tot*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=3268290/1jn8cv0/

*Internationale Ausstellung für Angelbedarf *
http://www.tschechien-online.org/news/11769-26-2008-messebeginn-rybareni-fischen-2008-brunn/

*Auftakt für die große Gemeinschaftsaktion " Magdeburg putzt sich ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de:80/vsm/na...8bc9ab5613e6fc2b505b50576eb30dc&em_cnt=757177

*Müll am Jordansee stellt ein Problem dar*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3195577

*Innerer Bleichgraben am Samstag zwei Mal abgefischt*
http://www.freies-wort.de:80/nachrichten/regional/meiningen/art2799,783604

*Erfolgsstory auch bei der sechsten Auflage*
http://www.pnp.de:80/lokales/news.php?id=46511


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

PS: 
Herzlichen Dank an prophet12, der zukünftig in Abstimmung mit mir diese Rubrik füllt.

Vier Augen sehen halt mehr als zwei..

Also herzlichen Dank fürs mitmachen!!


----------



## prophet12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Kein Problem einige kennen es ja schon von mir, das ich mal ab und zu etwas aus der Presse was mit unserem schönen Hobby zutun hat ins Board stelle.
Gerne darf darüber (wie Thomas sagte) ein neuer Thread auf gemacht werden und darüber diskutiert werden. Viel Spass


----------



## prophet12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bachpatenschaft für die Rinne ist genehmigt *
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3197084

*Ich rechne mit Angeltouristen*
http://www.espace.ch/artikel_494330.html


----------



## prophet12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wasserschutzpolizeidirektion M-V Informiert!*

http://www.mvregio.de/mvr/97728.html

*Omega-3-Fettsäuren*
*Wie viel Fischöl ist genug?*
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/herz/news/omega-3-fettsaeuren_aid_264701.html


----------



## prophet12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer halten den See sauber*
http://www.sw-online.de/wm?catId=7832036&artId=12688257


----------



## prophet12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*12. Usedomer Heringswochen starten am Wochenende
http://www.nun-usedom.de/news/essen-trinken/404/12-usedomer-heringswochen-starten-wochenende
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erfolgreiche Anglerumfrage*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/erfolgreiche-anglerumfrage.html

*Angler fühlen sich übergangen*
http://www.frankenpost.de:80/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/arzberg/art2432,800585


----------



## prophet12 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Immer mehr Fische aus kontrollierter Erzeugung*
http://agrarheute.com/index.php?redid=209424

*Sportfischereiverein erhöht die Mitgliedsbeiträge*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=02df150f991d7e55701b1307e57fa5b4


*Schüler machen Schulleiter stolz*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/wangen/gemeinden/200803120684.html

*Strand ist für Angler tabu *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3198214

*Freizeit Mitglieder des Anglervereins verabschieden Jugendwart Frank Ströhla*

http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._verabschieden_Jugendwart_Frank_Stroehla.html

*Der Ostsee-Schweinswal im Todesnetz*
http://www.diveinside.de/aktuell_Der_Ostsee-Schweinswal_im_Todesnetz_3005.html

*Kluge Fischer fischen jetzt* 
http://tagblatt.de/2314880

*Die regionalen Angler haben mit mehreren Zentnern Karpfen die Seen bestückt*
*http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tadt&region=Nordhausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1*


----------



## prophet12 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*PAUL McCARTNEY engagiert sich für PETA-er war einmal angeln*
http://www.stock-world.de/panorama/Musik/2518456-PAUL_McCARTNEY_engagiert_sich_fuer_PETA.html


----------



## prophet12 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rückkehr der Forellen*
http://www.han-online.de/HANArticlePool/000001189f379b7f0057006a000a00522d846041
*Der Angelpark Rössner-**Im Bergischen Land tolle Hechte fischen* 

http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...185&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0&profisuche=1

*Rüstungswahn der Tunfisch-Jäger WWF-Studie: Fangflotte zu groß für nachhaltige Fischerei*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6638/1152862/wwf_world_wide_fund_for_nature

*Fischerei: Auswirkung von Schleppnetzen vernichtend*
*"Als walze man einen Wald nieder, um die dort lebenden Rehe zu erlegen"*
*http://www.pressetext.ch/pte.mc?pte=080312028*

*Guter, fairer Fisch - geht doch!*
http://www.glocalist.com/index.php?id=20&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=3036&tx_ttnews[cat]=5&cHash=1180f6d620


----------



## prophet12 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Streit um Netznachrüstungen zum Schutz der Schweinswale
http://www.mvregio.de/mvr/97807.html

**
**Unsichtbare Müllgefahr im Meer*
http://www.taz.de/1/zukunft/umwelt/...-muellgefahr-im-meer/?src=AR&cHash=77f762d956
*Wertinger Petrijünger feiern 50-jähriges Jubiläum*

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1189950_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4506.html
*
Im Bergischen Land tolle Hechte fischen* 
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...4&pfach=1&detail=1&sector=pm&popup_vorschau=0


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Betrunkene Eisfischer von Scholle gerettet*
http://www.heute.de:80/ZDFheute/inhalt/28/0,3672,7167516,00.html

*Sportfischereiverein erhöht die Mitgliedsbeiträge*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=02df150f991d7e55701b1307e57fa5b4

*Strand ist für Angler tabu*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3198214


----------



## prophet12 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Franken-Karpfen*
http://www.markenbusiness.com/de/news.php?newsid=6116

Weißt du wie man Aale tötet?
http://club.womenweb.de/vorlagen/userarticle.asp?selectiontype=4&EditorUserID=895186&ArticleID=24659


----------



## prophet12 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wiederansiedlung des Lachses im Oberrhein*
http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=de200839-3214E

*Massives Fischsterben durch Plankton*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/massives-fischsterben-durch-plankton.64056.php

*Kroatien macht im Fisch-Streit Weg für weitere EU-Gespräche frei*
http://de.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idDEBUC32734920080313

*Weniger Beifang. Weniger Schadstoffe.*
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3069327,00.html


----------



## prophet12 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Leinen los für die Magdeboot 2008*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/magazin/live/?sid=80591f399a1ff22e082fb9381542586c&em_cnt=759798

*"Camping-Freizeit-Touristik" in Freiburg Auf dem Programm stehen unter anderem Fliegenfischen*

http://www.baden.fm/default.aspx?ID=2999&showNews=197400

Das Pachtsystem bachab geschickt-Fischereigesetz Ab 2009 gibt es ein Fischerpatent für alle grösseren Gewässer im Kanton
http://www.oltnertagblatt.ch/?srv=ops&pg=detail&id=305442


----------



## prophet12 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Ökosiegel für Nordsee-Krabben
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de/index.php?pageId=5&org_ressort=GE&edat=2008-03-14&article=400130

Grätenfreie Karpfen-Spezialitäten
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/2322573


"Tag des Wassers" am Lahnfenster
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=3527832&template=d_artikel_import&_adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133842&_dpa=


Ihnen liegt das Angeln im Blut
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/osnabruecker_land/18987527.html

Richtig Einfrieren - schonend Auftauen
http://www.gourmet-report.de/artikel/15878/Richtig-Einfrieren-schonend-Auftauen.html


Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand, wer ist der schönste Fisch im ganzen Land?

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/berlin/211281.html


Umweltverschmutzung und Sauerstoffmangel im Meer verursachen Fischsterben.

http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/reise/2008/03/bedrohte-straende/von-forbes-aufgelistet,geo=4000308.html

Kroatien lenkt im Streit um Fischerei ein
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3857&Alias=wzo&cob=333866


Fischer haben Angst vor dem Koi-Herpes
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Mindelheim/Uebersicht/Artikel,-Fischer-haben-Angst-vor-dem-Koi-Herpes-_arid,1190712_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4501.html

Reiten, Jagen, Fischen“ heißt es wieder für Freunde der Freizeit in der Natur
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite2thueringenfw/art2437,785555

Fische haben wieder freie Bahn
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region/nwz/aus_den_kreisgemeinden/3453058/artikel.php?SWAID=2713660b24b8888dfc93c4fe36391612

Wie kommt der Fisch an die Wand ?“ bringt jede Woche frischen Fisch ins Netz.
http://www.live-pr.com/wie-kommt-der-fisch-an-die-r1048185823.htm

Zwei Mal pro Woche Fisch hält fit
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/ristic-ag/boxid-34947.html


----------



## prophet12 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Museum der Woche
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/profil/753687/

Reiten-Jagen-Fischen 2008
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?r=316530&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&pfach=1&quelle=0&n_firmanr_=104462&sector=pm


Jede dritte heimische Fischart vom Aussterben bedroht


http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Marktberichte/de/15911837/Jede+dritte+heimische+Fischart+vom+Aussterben+bedroht

12 Kubikmeter Müll gesammelt
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Dillingen/Uebersicht/Artikel,-12-Kubikmeter-Muell-gesammelt-_arid,1190914_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4495.html

Nach zwei Jahren: Ab Karfreitag darf im Niedermooser See wieder geangelt werden
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_D.php?id=1147376

Militärtechnologie soll Delfine retten
http://www.pressetext.de/pte.mc?pte=080314002


----------



## prophet12 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischwilderer treiben mitten in Zeven ihr Unwesen*

http://www.zevener-zeitung.de/CMSartikel/lokales/artikel.asp?ID=28916&oldID=484&path=

*Wildlachs-Drama an der US-Westküste*


http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,541477,00.html

*Leichtsinn löste Rettungseinsatz aus.*

http://www.shz.de/aus-dem-polizeibe...69/leichtsinn-loeste-rettungseinsatz-aus.html

*Dorsch weicht nach Norden in kühlere Gewässer aus.
http://www.jungewelt.de/2008/03-15/002.php
*


----------



## prophet12 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Angler bieten Forellen an
http://www.weilburger-tageblatt.de/main.php?ses_viewmode=37&dir=149&content_id=333320


Zum Abschuss freigegeben
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=4392437

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Der Angelverein Kirn-Sulzbach verlegt seinen [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Umwelttag auf den [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]5. April
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3204338

[/FONT]*[FONT=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif] Hundert Kilogramm gefischt
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3203072
[/FONT]*


----------



## prophet12 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer beim Rothseefest wieder fleißig*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Augsburg-Land/Uebersicht/Artikel,-Fischer-beim-Rothseefest-wieder-fleissig-_arid,1192459_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4493.html

*Fische verkaufen und lecker zubereiten als einträgliches Geschäft*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article1805163/Fische_verkaufen_und_lecker_zubereiten_als_eintrgliches_Geschft.html

*50 Tierschützer auf der Messe im Erfurt hatten wenig Erfolg*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.erfurt.volltext.php?kennung=on1tlzLOKStaErfurt39522&zulieferer=tlz&kategorie=LOK&rubrik=Stadt&region=Erfurt&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1

*AntiSpe-Demo in Erfurt*
http://de.indymedia.org/2008/03/210561.shtml

*Rettet die Wale*
http://club.womenweb.de/vorlagen/userarticle.asp?selectiontype=4&EditorUserID=770251&ArticleID=25204

*Frischer Fisch aus Sachsen*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1770&showNews=198614

*Erste Karpfenteiche wurden von Mönchen in Klöstern angelegt*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=11134

*Die Farben Irlands*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1802383/Die_Farben_Irlands.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jahreshöhepunkt für Naturfreunde*
http://www.lifepr.de:80/pressemeldungen/messe-erfurt-ag/boxid-35111.html

*14.03.2008 | 11:40 | Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Naturschutz ...*
http://www.pressrelations.de:80/new...&pfach=1&quelle=0&n_firmanr_=104462&sector=pm

*Angler bieten Forellen an*
http://www.weilburger-tageblatt.de:80/main.php?ses_viewmode=37&dir=149&content_id=333320

*Zum Abschuss freigegeben*
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&sv[id]=4392437


----------



## prophet12 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der ASV Nendingen bietet am Donnerstag, 20. März geräucherte Fische an.*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/stadt/200803180263.html

*Die Pläne zum "fischgerechten" Umbau sind fertig*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/sigmaringen/200803180333.html

*Vereinsförderung Hergershäuser Angler erhalten für Vereinheim Geld*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/587491.htm

*Diesen dicken Lachs fingen wir vor Kap Arkona*
http://www.ostseezeitung.de/archiv/index.phtml?Param=DB-Artikel&ID=3293535

*Junge Fischer angeln nach Punkten*
http://www.gea.de/detail/948967

*Hofheimer Angler bieten Kormoranen Paroli*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3207196

*Flott auf die Hüfte*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/forschak/755759/

*Karpfen entwendet - Diebe stahlen 40 bis 45 Fische*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/52209/1156328/polizeidirektion_itzehoe

*Fisch senkt das Darmkrebsrisiko*
http://www.mensch-und-krebs.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=PagEd&file=index&topic_id=14&page_id=227

*Forellen! Nehmt euch ab sofort in Acht!»*
http://www.oltnertagblatt.ch/?srv=cms&dom=1&rub=195&id=508701&pg=wiggi

*Angeln im Tannheimer Tal*
http://www.tirol-netz.de/174/2008-0060/angeln-im-tannheimer-tal.html

*Am 1. April beginnt die Angelsaison im Tannheimer Tal*
http://www.bahnfahren.info/aktuell/13034/Am-1-April-beginnt-die-Angelsaison-im-Tannheimer-Tal.html

*Fischessen beim Anglerverein*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/fischessen-beim-anglerverein-r489182.htm

*Land gegen "Fremdfische"*
http://www.dolomiten.it/nachrichten/artikel.asp?KatId=da&p=3&ArtId=111582

*Goldene Zeiten der Fischer sind vorbei*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/friedrichshafen/art1063,3111804

*Seit 800 Jahren werden vor allem in der Lausitz Karpfen gezüchtet.*
http://www.faktuell.de/content/view/1989/9/

*Forelle nach 25 Jahren wieder gefangen*
http://www.krone.at/index.php?http%3A//wcm.krone.at/krone/S25/object_id__95382/hxcms/

http://www.baz.ch/news/index.cfm?ObjectID=BBAFF62F-1422-0CEF-70A35CA0F39B01A1

*Fischsterben im Wissenbach*
http://polizeinews.ch/page/40259/6

*Der Natur auf der Spur*
*Trophäen und Köder lockten Tausende in Messehallen*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/messe-erfurt-ag/boxid-35223.html

*Die Forellenschonzeit ist zu Ende*
http://www.szonline.ch/pages/index.cfm?dom=120&rub=100211629&arub=100211629&orub=100211623&osrub=100211629&Artikel_ID=101788393


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Per e-Mail empfehlen*
http://www.pr-inside.com:80/de/fischessen-beim-anglerverein-r489182.htm

*Ein Toter bei Tauchunfall*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Aktuel...35612/Ein+Toter+bei+Tauchunfall+im+Walchensee


----------



## prophet12 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler sorgen sich um Aal-Bestand*
http://www.op-marburg.de/newsroom/lokal/dezentral/lokal/art655,551707

*Neuburg-Pachtvertrag verlängert*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Krumbach/Uebersicht/Artikel,-Pachtvertrag-verlaengert-_arid,1193341_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4499.html

*Rekordlachs vor Rügen geangelt*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/rekordlachs-vor-ruegen-geangelt-r491166.htm

*Fisch zu Ostern: Guter Fang senkt die Preise*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/3946

*Naturschutz in unserer Gesellschaft konsequent mehr Bedeutung verleihen"*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6908/1156470/deutsche_bundesstiftung_umwelt_dbu

*Fischerei: Auswirkung von Schleppnetzen vernichtend*
http://www.sonnenseite.com/index.php?pageID=news&newsid=n9663&template=news_detail.html&flash=true

*Faszination Natur - Ein Lehrer rettet Bäche und Auen*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/03/18/859937.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hofheimer Angler bieten Kormoranen Paroli Jahreshauptversammlung *
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3207196

*Vereinsförderung: Hergershäuser Angler erhalten für Vereinsheim*
http://www.echo-online.de:80/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=587491


----------



## prophet12 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Was? Wann? Wo? Termine in Lampertheim:*
*10.30 Uhr: Fischessen beim Angelsportverein "Rotfeder" Hofheim*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3210328

*Der Atlantische Lachs wiegt 19,6 Kilogramm und ist 1,27 Meter lang*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1816369/Wissenschaft.html

*Zwischen Teich und Räucherofen - Unterwegs mit Fischzüchter Karl Heinrich Geisel*
http://www.hna.de/rotenburgsolobig/00_20080319183334_Der_hohe_Tag_des_Fisches.html

*Am Karfreitag schmeckt die Forelle am besten*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Augsburg-Land/Uebersicht/Artikel,-Am-Karfreitag-schmeckt-die-Forelle-am-besten-_arid,1194118_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4493.html

*Angler zieht leblose Frau aus der Eckernförder Bucht*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ham&module=dpa&id=17259058

*An Karfreitag geht es dem Fisch an die Kiemen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Wertingen/Uebersicht/Artikel,-An-Karfreitag-geht-es-dem-Fisch-an-die-Kiemen-_arid,1194027_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4506.html

*Gourmetgenuss aus der Tiefkühltruhe*
http://www.gvnet-infodienst.de/templates/content/start_1.inc.php?id=19045&rubrikid=27&rubrik=F%20&%20B

*Angler fischt toten Python aus Rhein-Herne-Kanal*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Aktuelle-Nachrichten/de/15982824/Angler+fischt+toten+Python+aus+Rhein+Herne+Kanal

*Fummeleien im Schilfdickicht*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,542042,00.html

*Karpfen aus eigenen Teichen und Forellen aus der Lauterach*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nachrichten/region/neumarkt/online/artikel/karpfen_aus_eigenen_teichen_un/212795/karpfen_aus_eigenen_teichen_un.html

*Hier herrschte einst die Familie Grimaldi*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/badenwuerttemberg/61,51-20663038.html

*Großer Fang beim Hochseeangeln vor Heiligenhafen*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/heiligenhafener-verkehrsbetriebe-gmbh-co-kg-tourismus-service-/boxid-35621.html

*Am 1. April beginnt die Angelsaison im Tannheimer Tal*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/am-1-april-beginnt-die-angelsai-r493362.htm

*Als wir vor über fünfzig Jahren uns auf dem Nordatlantik beim Kabeljau-Fang begegneten*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/03/19/860321.html

*Fette Beute bei der Fischzucht*
http://www.wiwo.de/technik/fette-beute-bei-der-fischzucht-269571/


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler zieht leblose Frau aus der Eckernförder Bucht*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ham&module=dpa&id=17259058

*Angler fischt toten Python aus Rhein*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Aktuel...ler+fischt+toten+Python+aus+Rhein+Herne+Kanal

*Wolfgang Hörmann über eine inhaltvolle Ausschusssitzung*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e_inhaltvolle_Ausschusssitzung_fast_ohne.html

*Angler sorgen sich um Aal-Bestand*
http://www.op-marburg.de:80/newsroom/lokal/dezentral/lokal/art655,551707


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler putzen den Ehrenmalteich*
http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de:...ord_count=555&page_type=/6095.php&mode=detail


----------



## prophet12 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Große Verdienste um die Sportfischerei*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3213074

*MÜNSTER-SARMSHEIM Angler sammeln Müll*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3213257

*Angler schmuggelt toten Fisch zu Wettkampf*
http://dcrs-online.com/angler-schmuggelt-toten-fisch-zu-wettkampf-200820001

*Meerjungfrau-Protest: Fischen tut weh!*
http://www.umweltjournal.de/fp/archiv/AFA_umweltnatur/13916.php

*Der Schatz im Tollensesee*
http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/kueche/:Kaviar-Der-Schatz-Tollensesee/614494.html

*Fischer schummelt mit Monsterfisch*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/Nigeria-Angeln-Argungu-Festival%3Bart1117,2499723

http://www.bielertagblatt.ch/News/Vermischtes/106801

*Milder Winter macht Fischereibetrieben zu schaffen*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=1779920

*Fischer fand Totenkopf*
http://wien.orf.at/stories/265527/

*Stoppt etwa Fisch-Püree das Kraftwerk Moorburg?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/hamburg/aktuell/2008/03/22/moorburg-kraftwerk/wird-zur-fisch-falle,geo=4078668.html

*Forelle nach einem Vierteljahrhundert wieder aufgetaucht.*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz/html/news/artikel_blick_welt.php4?artikel=3461976

*Fische halten Riffe trotz Klimakatastrophe am Leben*
http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=080321019

*Riesiger Rochen springt in ein Boot und tötet Frau *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article1824996/Riesiger_Rochen_springt_in_ein_Boot_und_toetet_Frau_.html

*Flüsse zunehmend durch Medikamentenrückstände belastet*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Politik-News/de/16007719/(ddp+Interview)+Fluesse+zunehmend+durch

*Frische Scholle aus Baumkurren-freien Fängen*
http://www.gourmet-report.de/artikel/16056/Frische-Scholle-aus-Baumkurren-freien-Faengen.html

*Kamerareporter befreien Alsterkanäle von Unrat*
http://openpr.de/news/197873/Kamerareporter-befreien-Alsterkanaele-von-Unrat.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bello Argungu überführt*
http://www.bielertagblatt.ch:80/News/Vermischtes/106801


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Große Verdienste um die Sportfischerei *
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3213074

*Angler schmuggelt toten Fisch zu Wettkampf*
http://dcrs-online.com:80/angler-schmuggelt-toten-fisch-zu-wettkampf-200820001


----------



## prophet12 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vogelscheuchen passen auf Fische auf*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/wangen/wangen/200803260728.html

*Positive Bilanz der Fischer*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Mindelheim/Uebersicht/Artikel,-Positive-Bilanz-der-Fischer-_arid,1196525_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4501.html

*1000 Gramm reichten zum Sieg*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichten.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/greven/1000_Gramm_reichten_zum_Sieg.html

*200 Aussteller bei "Weidwerk & Fischweid" in Klagenfurt*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachrichten/chronik/1081405/index.do

*Milder Winter hat Gewässern und Fischen gutgetan*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=beb&module=dpa&id=17292566


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische aus Ruhr und Möhne nur eingeschränkt genießbar*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de:80/nachrichten/nrw/art1544,217742

*Igor Kos neuer Chef der Oberrhein-Fischer*
http://www.baden-online.de:80/news/...b=news_lokales&table=artikel_ortenau&id=11296

*Vogelscheuchen passen auf Fische auf*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/wangen/wangen/200803260728.html


----------



## prophet12 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vogelscheuchen passen auf Fische auf*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/lindau/region/200803270349.html

*Fischwilderei Geldbuße von 300 €*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsroom/kinzigtal/dezentral/kinzigtal/art14187,556376

*Camper retten Angler vor dem Ertrinken*
http://www.hna.de/breakingnews/00_20080326182700_Camper_retten_Angler_vor_dem_Ertrinken.html

*Fische aus Ruhr und Möhne nur eingeschränkt genießbar*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/nachrichten/nrw/art1544,217742

*Was stört den Stör? Nationalpark Unteres Odertal stellt erfolgreiches Rettungsprojekt vor*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_6_1237.php

*Aktionstag "Fliege"- Kunst&Fliege bzw. Kunstfliege*
http://openpr.de/news/198434/Aktionstag-quot-Fliege-quot-Kunst-amp-Fliege-bzw-Kunstfliege.html


----------



## schrauber78 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Fischsterben in der Zerbster Nuthe durch austretende Gülle http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/zerbst/?em_cnt=776916


----------



## prophet12 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglerverband wählt neues Präsidium*
http://rohstoffe.ad-hoc-news.de/Aktuelle-Nachrichten/de/16082230/Anglerverband+w&aumluehlt+neues+Pr&aumluesidium

*Die Fischereiaufsicht des Landes Schleswig-Holstein erhält erstmalig Dienstfahrräder*
http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/aktuell/a_news.php?did=11372

*Japan: Weg frei für striktere Thunfisch-Fangquoten*
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hooYH452rCXvj0KGF17ueDAfoEEg

*Ein Fisch im Winterschlaf*
http://www.pm-magazin.de/de/wissensnews/wn_id1651.htm


----------



## prophet12 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglerverband erwartet gute Vermehrung bei Fischen*
*Milder Winter günstig für Forelle, Hecht und Co.*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/sachsen_anhalt/?sid=c161d48806825239dbf96677524385cf&em_cnt=781671

*Kanadische Robbenjäger gekentert und ertrunken*
http://dcrs-online.com/kanadische-robbenjaeger-gekentert-und-ertrunken-200820197

*Erst "Wurzelpeter" - dann "Petri Heil"*
http://www.hertener-allgemeine.de/6089.php?file_name=210_001_639389&newsline=lokal&catchline=oe/zb/ln&article_count=1&word_count=555&page_type=/6089.php&mode=detail


*Vom Amazonas an die Nahe*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3221276

*Eine Frau fing den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2331738

*Tipp des Heringskönigs: Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2331764

*Wusterwitzer verschönen Vereinsheim*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11170637/61009/Wusterwitzer_verschoenen_Vereinsheim_Bei_gutem_Klima_schafft_man.html

*Viele Einsätze an Gewässern*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3220258

*Am Sonnabend führten die Angler und Segler einen Frühjahrsputz durch*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11170548/61299/Detlef_Czeninga_zu_den_Aktivitaeten_der_Vereine_am.html

*85 000 Meeresforellen in die Stepenitz entlassen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11170659/61469/Meeresforellen_in_die_Stepenitz_entlassen_Freiheit_fuer_die.html

*Landestourismusverband fordert Angleichung von Fischereigesetzen*
http://www.ostseezeitung.de/mantel_2159.phtml?SID=4e39fb1cb29de402f9306a1910bce706&Param=DPA-Artikel&ID=iptc-wap-20080330-40-dpa_17335846

*Hobby-Angler nicht erwünscht?*
http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/266722/

*Natur Gewässer- und Fischreichtum lockt Petrijünger von nah und fern ins Land*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11170098/62249/Natur_Gewaesser_und_Fischreichtum_lockt_Petrijuenger_von_nah.html

*Jagdreisen Auner organisiert Angelreisen*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/jagdreisen-auner-organisiert-ang-r506889.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Solar-Häuser für Singvögel*
http://www.hna.de:80/hofgeismarsolobig/00_20080331182618_Solar_Haeuser_fuer_Singvoegel.html

*Alles, was das Anglerherz begehrt*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/kitzingen/Uebersicht-Was-das-Anglerherz-begehrt;art773,4418529

*Am 1 Mai ist die Schonzeit von Hecht vorbei*
http://openpr.de:80/news/199474/Am-1-Mai-ist-die-Schonzeit-von-Hecht-vorbei.html

*Anglerverband erwartet gute Vermehrung bei Fischen*
http://www.volksstimme.de:80/vsm/na...161d48806825239dbf96677524385cf&em_cnt=781671

*Kanadische Robbenjäger gekentert und ertrunken*
http://dcrs-online.com:80/kanadische-robbenjaeger-gekentert-und-ertrunken-200820197

*Noble Zurückhaltung auf indischen Websites über Tatas Coup*
http://www.wiwo.de:80/unternehmer-m...f-indischen-websites-ueber-tatas-coup-271145/

*Eine Frau fing den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.kn-online.de:80/news/archiv/?id=2331738

*Viele Einsätze an Gewässern*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3220258

*Detlef Czeninga zu den Aktivitäten der Vereine am Kyritzer Untersee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ninga_zu_den_Aktivitaeten_der_Vereine_am.html


----------



## prophet12 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Massen winziger Forellen ausgesetzt*
http://www.shn.ch/index.html?http://www.shn.ch/pages/artikel.cfm?id=210654

*Kormoran als Sündenbock*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/landundwelt/suedwestumschau/3485651/artikel.php?SWAID=e0eeba9c7a957cf5ac9845be9a308b7d

*"Wenn der Hering da ist, bin ich auch da!"*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/2332400

*Tatort Bodensee - Opfer Kormoran"*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=3568350&template=d_artikel_import&_adtag=nationalnews&_zeitungstitel=1133842&_dpa=brennpunkte

*Gute Fänge im Mühlenbach*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/gute-faenge-im-muehlenbach.html

*Tatort Bodensee: Eisiger Kormoran-Tod im Vogelschutzgebiet*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=11545

*Naturschützer gegen Kormoranbekämpfung*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/id=1622/nid=1622/did=3335828/1s36t7z/

*Alles, was das Anglerherz begehrt*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/kitzingen/Uebersicht-Was-das-Anglerherz-begehrt%3Bart773,4418529

*Unberechtigt geangelt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/59460/1162968/polizeiinspektion_soltau_fallingbostel

*Neues Anglermagazin Von Novasol Mit 14 Seiten Dänemark*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/visitdenmark-daenemarks-offizielle-tourismuszentrale/boxid-36522.html

*Am 1. Mai ist die Schonzeit von Hecht vorbei*
http://openpr.de/news/199474/Am-1-Mai-ist-die-Schonzeit-von-Hecht-vorbei.html#


----------



## prophet12 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelsportfreunde Bremcke beklagen zunehmende Ufer-Verschmutzung*
http://www.suederlaender-tageblatt.de/show_artikel.php?id=2829

*Hernige sind wieder da !*
http://www.moewenpost.de/aktuell/a_news.php?datei=a_2008-04-01_091705


----------



## prophet12 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Mythos von den leergefischten Meeren*
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/medien/der_mythos_von_den_leergefischten_meeren_1.699041.html


----------



## prophet12 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*100 000 Forellen-Winzlinge ausgesetzt*
http://www.thurgauerzeitung.ch/default2.cfm?vDest=Artikel&id=869031&re=Untersee%20und%20Rhein

*Jahreshauptversammlung des Fischervereins Kirchanschöring*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/lokalnachrichten/text_sr.php?satz=16330

*Behördlich angeordnete Brutvernichtung-Kormorane*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausland/magazin/?sid=4b6ee3d8af49ae04e3f28e8a294b6ee0&em_cnt=1312920

*Barrierefreier Angelplatz entsteht in Weimar an der Ilm.*
http://www.kobinet-nachrichten.org/cipp/kobinet/custom/pub/content,lang,1/oid,17703/ticket,g_a_s_t

*Olef: Wieder freie Bahn für Forelle & Co*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1206878692811.shtml

*Fischwilderei nimmt zu-Rennertehausen*
http://www.hna.de/frankenbergsolobig/00_20080402183751_Fischwilderei_nimmt_zu.html

*Protest gegen Kormoran-Aktion am Bodensee*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1199838_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4293.html

*Oder-Störe stehen gut im Futter*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/oder-stoere-stehen-gut-im-futter-r515404.htm

*Ausgesetzte Störe haben sich in der Oder prächtig entwickelt*
http://www.mvregio.de/102757.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Wenn der Hering da ist, bin ich auch da!"*
http://www.ln-online.de:80/lokales/2332400

*Die Nachwuchsarbeit macht die größten Sorgen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._die_groessten_Sorgen_Jahre_Anglerverein.html

*Weiter Rätselraten um Wasserleiche von Ochsenfurt.*
http://www.radiogong.com:80/index.php?id=426&singelid=786

*Forellen sind begehrte Beute*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=835a2742da02313aada72c7bd228a844

*Unbekannter Toter aus Main geborgen*
http://www.kanal8.de:80/default.aspx?ID=1775&showNews=204772


----------



## prophet12 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Naturschützer rügen „Wildes Campen“ am Altrhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/niederrheinnord/emmerich/nachrichten/rees/551614

*Junge Petrijünger erhalten Revier im Wockertal* 
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/art...rijuenger-erhalten-revier-im-wockertal-1.html

*Seenotretter : Schnelle Hilfe für Berufsfischer und Freizeitsegler*
http://www.seglermagazin.de/Seenotretter-Schnelle-Hilfe.4761.0.html

*Rätselraten um bizárren Fischkadaver im Parkteich*
http://grenzwissenschaft-aktuell.blogspot.com/2008/04/rtselraten-um-bizarren-fischkadaver-im.html

*Anglerprüfung in Sachsen kann jetzt am PC abgelegt werden.*
http://www.faktuell.de/content/view/2021/9/

*Betrunkene Punker bedrohten Angler*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/6013/1165347/polizeipraesidium_mittelfranken

*Eine Stunde auf See mit der »MS Sven Johannsen«*
http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/aktuell/nachrichten_11445-Scholle_Schnaps_und_Schnacks.htm

*5. Warnemünder Heringstage - dem Hering wird ein Fest gegeben*
http://www.mvregio.de/108952.html

*Fliegenfischer denken nicht nur ans Fischen*
http://www.nrwz-online.de/v4/getBestArticles/00020306


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-MFR: (573) Betrunkene Punker bedrohten Angler*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/6013/1165347/polizeipraesidium_mittelfranken

*Angler entdeckt bei Ochsenfurt im Main treibenden toten Mann*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=53fb2aae8b0e454063f8dbc69887710a


----------



## prophet12 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler beraten über Fischereischein und Kormorane
*http://www.ostseezeitung.de/online-extras_zusatzinfo.phtml?SID=ef683f85bac912775c1e14165333cbcb&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=849986
*Angeln - ein rechtlich streng geregeltes Hobby
http://www.merkur-online.de/regionen/starnberg/Angeln-Vorschriften-Schonzeit-Hobbyfischer%3Bart8866,907482
*
*Junge Störe in Oder gesetzt
*http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=17391724
*Deko nach Natur-Vorbild
*http://www.pr-inside.com/de/deko-nach-natur-vorbild-r520126.htm
*
Neu entdeckter Fisch schwimmt nicht - er kriecht
*http://www.oe24.at/zeitung/wissen/article282605.ece

*Mitte Juli eröffnet mit dem "Ozeanum" in Stralsund
*http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/reise/2008/4/4/news-35338326/detail.html
*Der Stechlin lockt mit glasklarem Wasser*

*http://www.monstersandcritics.de/artikel/200814/article_71887.php/Der-Stechlin-lockt-mit-glasklarem-Wasser*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Naturschützer rügen „Wildes Campen“ am Altrhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/niederrheinnord/emmerich/nachrichten/rees/551614


----------



## prophet12 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischereischeinpflicht in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bald auf dem Prüfstand
*http://www.mvregio.de/mvr/111357.html

*
*


----------



## prophet12 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Westlichster Fischereihafen schließt Kreis der Anlandehäfen an der Ostseeküste Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
*http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=11687


----------



## prophet12 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kritik an der Entwicklung des Wassertourismus / Mitgliederschwund beklagt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11177248/61129/Kritik_an_der_Entwicklung_des_Wassertourismus_Mitgliederschwund_beklagt.html

*Weniger Kormoran - mehr Natur?*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/va/lokales/vlotho/?sid=36825c571f40063c97729f498a85c0e2&cnt=2292794


----------



## prophet12 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelsportler trotzen dem Regen bei Saisoneröffnung *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3232115

*Kieler Forscher untersucht das Sterben der Aale*
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...forscher-untersucht-das-sterben-der-aale.html

*Anglerflohmarkt mit attraktiven Angeboten-Flörsheim*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3232167

*Lübecks Teiche atmen auf*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/2336588

*Sportfischer sorgen sich um die Ems*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/kreis_emsland/19166673.html

*Feuer in Vereinsheim Angelverein - Brandstifter stellt sich der Polizei*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/19027/1167643/polizeidirektion_bad_segeberg

*RE: "Angeln bald ohne Schein ?"*
http://www.ostseezeitung.de/leserbr...ram=LB-Artikel&ID=00000040603&aID=00000000000


----------



## prophet12 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aabach ist bald frei von Hindernissen für Fische
*http://www.azonline.ch/pages/index....00211474&osrub=100211482&Artikel_ID=101804143

* Entspannung pur*
http://www.rp-online.de/hps/client/...=pjsub::opinio::/koerper_gesundheit/sonstiges


----------



## prophet12 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*KIRN Der Angelverein trifft sich am Samstag, 12. April*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3232783

*Petriheil auf Nord-und Südsee*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/niederrheinnord/xanten/nachrichten/xanten/553573

*Angler bedroht*
http://www.neumarktonline.de/art_frankopf.php?newsid=4493

*Anglerflohmarkt des Angelsportvereins "Gut Fang" mit breitem Angebot *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3233801

*Leidenschaft oder Geduldsprobe*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/niederrheinnord/xanten/nachrichten/xanten/553574


----------



## prophet12 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Meerforelle und Lachs pflanzen sich in Rheinland-Pfalz erfolgreich fort
*http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=79226&pm=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nicht lieblich: Die Tauber bei Bieberehren*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=639cc29874647271a4aff1f398f57f9d

*Fischbestände vom Aussterben bedroht*
http://www.rundschau.co.at:80/lokales/artikel/2008/04/10/fischbestande-vom-aussterben-bedroht

*Elbe-Eldorado für Wilderer Stint-Stau vor Geesthachter Wehr ...*
http://www.landeszeitung.de:80/start.phtml?fdat=result&idx=464647&tid=5&ir=lok


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fahrgastschiff bringt Ruderboot auf Warnow zum Kentern*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/drucken.html?art_id=16292484

*"Naturbursche" hat jetzt seinen Traumjob an der Angel *
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3238277


----------



## prophet12 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler machen "großen Fang"
*http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/24843/1170920/polizei_borken

*[FONT=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif] Neuer Badestrand am West-Ufer
[/FONT]*[FONT=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3237722

[/FONT]*Der Fischereiverein mit   einem neuen Ehrenmitglied Nussbaumen
*http://www.shn.ch/index.html?http://www.shn.ch/pages/artikel.cfm?id=211719
*
Angel-Börse beim Ruhrwellen e.V.
*http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/angel-boerse-beim-ruhrwellen-e-v--index_kat1440_id12009.html[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif]*

Ziel: Gewässer-Qualität verbessern
*http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...b=news_lokales&table=artikel_ortenau&id=11397

[/FONT] *Wenn Fische Treppen steigen
*http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigslust/artikeldetails/article/211/wenn-fische-treppen-steigen.html*

Die Stepenitz - Heimat für Lachs und Forelle*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/brandenburg/art25,1998934

*Viel für den Naturschutz getan*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/lauda_koenigshofen/20080412_srv0000002402458.html
*
Naturbusche hat jetzt seinen Traumjob an der Angel
*http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3238277


----------



## prophet12 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*WSP-SH: Jahresrückblick - Wasserschutzpolizeiliche Bilanz 2007. Die Überwachung der Berufsschifffahrt war auch 2007 Schwerpunkt.*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43800/1171221/wasserschutzpolizei_schleswig_holstein

*Lachs kämpft ums Überleben*
http://www.espace.ch/artikel_507878.html

*Angler wollen das gleiche Recht wie Jäger*
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de/index.php?pageId=5&org_ressort=GE&edat=2008-04-14&article=405141

*Rund 100 Golmer beteiligten sich am Aufräumen im Ortsteil*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...teiligten_sich_am_Aufraeumen_im_Ortsteil.html

*Anliegervereine des Salzgittersees feiern gemeinsam am Rande des größten Sportplatzes der Stadt*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/8293316

*Der große Müll nimmt ab, die Zahl der Zigarettenkippen zu*
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&sv%5Bid%5D=4456864

*Schwerin/MVregio Hans-Jürgen Hennig als Präsident des Landesanglerverbandes feierlich verabschiedet*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/112775.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*VERSAMMLUNG Bezirksfischereiverband für Ostfriesland *
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de:80/index.php?pageId=5&org_ressort=GE&edat=2008-04-14&article=405141

*Anliegervereine des Salzgittersees feiern gemeinsam *
http://www.newsclick.de:80/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/8293316

*Rund 100 Golmer beteiligten sich am Aufräumen im Ortsteil*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...teiligten_sich_am_Aufraeumen_im_Ortsteil.html


----------



## prophet12 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tote Fische auf Gewässer*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/69779/1172057/feuerwehr_hattingen

*Sie beißen wieder!*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/titel/...30.phtml?SID=70d2fd7eb87c675ed358549c0f605a0d

*Brüssel will Piraten-Fischerei den Kampf ansagen*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1898737/Brssel_will_Piraten-Fischerei_den_Kampf_ansagen.html

*Angel-Urlaub Schwarzwald*
http://www.schwarzwald-netz.com/173/Angel-Urlaub-Schwarzwald.html

*Teenager fängt 2,20 Meter langen Fisch*
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/12398747

*Polen wird wegen Überfischung abgestraft*
http://www.euronews.net/index.php?page=europa&article=480672&lng=3

*Angelverein Weidelsburg überreichte eine Spende in Höhe von 500 Euro.*
http://www.hna.de/wolfhagenstart/00_20080414172450_Weidelsburg_im_Wandel.html

*14-Jähriger fing im Burgenland 50 kg schweren Wels*
http://www.salzburg.com/nwas/index....mode=&section=ticker&channel=nachrichten&sort=


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sie beißen wieder*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/titel/...30.phtml?SID=b670d01ee4984165346b00df37deb555

*Angel-Urlaub Schwarzwald*
http://www.schwarzwald-netz.com:80/173/Angel-Urlaub-Schwarzwald.html

*GANZ PERSÖNLICH: Karpfen gegen Wildschwein*
http://www.newsclick.de:80/index.jsp/menuid/7534512/artid/8298318

*Teenager fängt 2,20 Meter langen Fisch*
http://www.20min.ch:80/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/12398747


----------



## prophet12 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*EU kürzt polnischen Fischern wegen Missachtung die Kabeljau-Quote*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/artic...ern_wegen_Missachtung_die_Kabeljau-Quote.html

*Warum reden, wenn man gemeinsam angeln kann*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1902517/Warum_reden_wenn_man_gemeinsam_angeln_kann.html

*Kampf dem Fischfresser*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1902438/Kampf_dem_Fischfresser.html

*Wie Männer "würdevoll" alleine sind*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3303633

*Polizisten bergen Fischer aus der Weser*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/35235/1172292/polizei_bremen


----------



## prophet12 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Goldene Sportsfreunde fürs Trockenangeln*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777

*Eider in schlechtem Zustand*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2342441

*Karpfen, Plötzen und kleine Hechte hielten Einzug*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/...loetzen-und-kleine-hechte-hielten-einzug.html

*Tierischer Hilfseinsatz im Kurpark: Feuerwehr fängt und rettet verletzten Schwan*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/2342285


----------



## prophet12 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischsterben im Vorderrhein*
http://polizeinews.ch/page/42611/6

*Dieselöl: Junge Forellen verenden im Teich*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/ratingen/556985/Dieseloel-Forellen-verenden-im-Teich.html

*Fischen im Rhein*
http://www.volksblatt.li/Default.aspx?newsid=14004&src=vb

*Nidda-Lachs kehrt zurück*
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&sv[id]=4467247


----------



## prophet12 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Blutige Angeltour*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/blutige-angeltour.html


----------



## prophet12 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*64 cm Anglerglück zum Saisonstart*
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/64-cm-anglerglueck-zum-saisonstart-index_kat1440_id12041.html

*Sportanglerverein bildet Fliegenfischer aus-Rottweil*
http://www.nrwz-online.de/v4/getBestArticles/00020578

*Woidke würdigt ehrenamtliche Arbeit der Angler*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/drucken.html?art_id=16407061


----------



## prophet12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische sterben im Federsee*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/riedlingen/riedlingen/200804210645.html

*Fischsterben im Federsee gibt Experten Rätsel auf*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/riedlingen/riedlingen/200804211161.html

*Weltrekord-Wels in Italien gefangen*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/diverses/rekord-weltrekord-wels-in-italien-gefangen_aid_296582.html

*900 tote Fische unterhalb von Neat-Baustelle*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/news/schweiz/863482.html

*Kochschule: Aus Laien werden Brutzel-Profis*
http://www.ratgeberbox.de/ratgeber/artikel/artikel_855987/kochschule-aus-laien-werden-brutzel-profis

*Fischerei-Lehrling macht Beruf alle Ehre*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...fischerei-lehrling-macht-beruf-alle-ehre.html

*Erstes Angelcamp der Saison in Probst Jesar*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenow/a...tes-angelcamp-der-saison-in-probst-jesar.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rekord: Weltrekord-Wels in Italien gefangen*
http://www.focus.de:80/panorama/diverses/rekord-weltrekord-wels-in-italien-gefangen_aid_296582.html

*Deutsche Angler fingen 2,5-Meter langen Wels*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=17541864

*Angeltour endet blutig*
http://stimme.de:80/nachrichten/heilbronn/art16305,1227855


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sechs Wochen krank: Hecht beißt Angler in die Hand*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online...8c07caf79b78f9305f&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=864511


----------



## prophet12 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler-Wettbewerb im Zielwurf*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/04/23/872858.html


----------



## prophet12 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Im Andelsbach schwimmen vergiftete Fische*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/landkreis/200804230925.html

*Angeln im Unterricht*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/co...rricht-Natur-Heidegrundschule;art1050,2010138

*Was Angler fangen, fühlen, phantasieren*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,548922,00.html

*Grösstes Fischsterben seit Jahren in Graubünden*
http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/news/ne...=9001887&cKey=1208857871000&ty=ti&positionT=1

*Fischsterben im Rhein*
http://www.suedostschweiz.ch/medien/bt/index_detail.cfm?id=481108


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gerbers Rat bei seiner Verabschiedung: "Bewahrt die Selbständigkeit"*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/ulm/laichingeralb/200804240288.html

*Viele Gruppen nutzen den Fühlinger See*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1207479058531.shtml

*Angler-Wettbewerb im Zielwurf*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/04/23/872858.html

*Natur im Ballungsraum*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3252665


----------



## prophet12 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischsterben geht weiter*
http://www.bietigheimerzeitung.de/bz/html/news/artikel_suedwestumschau.php4?artikel=3536152

*Gesamte Fischpopulation ist verendet*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/ravensburg/stadt/200804240322.html

*Grösstes Fischsterben seit Jahren in Graubünden*
http://www.volksblatt.li/Default.aspx?newsid=55942&src=sda&region=ch


----------



## prophet12 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischsterben: Tiere hatten Kiemenschäden
*http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichten/bawue/art1070,3175531

*Freie Bahn für Fische
*http://stadtnetz-radevormwald.de/article37062-2058.html

*Karpfen Hecht und Zander Start der Angelsaison am 01.Mai 2008 in der Niddatalsperre*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_D.php?id=1148628

*Landesverband diskutiert Fischereischein-Pflicht
*http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online-extras_zusatzinfo.phtml?SID=fa04944f2c9f2d973d1515320fb468e4&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=867596
*
Bad Ischl: Fische können in Traun wieder wandern
*http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3316264


----------



## prophet12 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wehrlos auf dem Weg zum Meer
*http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1207479066620.shtml


----------



## prophet12 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Rettungsaktion für einen verletzten Schwan
* http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/6313/1179715/polizeidirektion_flensburg


----------



## Bruno (27. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



prophet12 schrieb:


> * Rettungsaktion für einen verletzten Schwan
> * http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/6313/1179715/polizeidirektion_flensburg



Ist schon 'ne Sauerei, dass die Anglerkollegen Tiere mit Übrigbleibseln verletzen.
Das hätte auch ein Kind oder ein erwachsener Mensch sein können.
Wenn man am See baden geht kann es durchaus auch immer mal sein, dass dort abgerissene Whobbler, Spinner, Jerks mit Drillingen oder aber Einzelhaken samt Vorfach mit drin liegen.
Also VORSICHT !!!
Nichts desto trotz, ein Heringspaternoster ist schon etwas was Besonderes. 

bmrjnst


----------



## prophet12 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Meerforellen in Mühlbach gesetzt-Güstrow*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrow/artikeldetails/article/214/meerforellen-in-muehlbach-gesetzt.html

*Mais am Haken*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/ta/ta.sondershausen.volltext.php?kennung=on2taLOKStaSondershausen39564&zulieferer=ta&kategorie=LOK&rubrik=Stadt&region=Sondershausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1







*Neuer Lachsbesatz in der Schunter*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/8363858


----------



## prophet12 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Abschaffung der Fischereischein-Pflicht*
http://www.nnn.de/mecklenburg-u-vorpommern/artikeldetail/article/528/abschaffung-der-fischereischein-pflicht.html

*Jugendbande stiehlt Fische und Angeln*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2165/artid/8369330

*Lernen und Spaß haben beim Abfischen*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/mhtz/art2441,822815

*Traun und Sulzbach Kinderstube für seltene Fische*
http://www.nachrichten.at/regional/salzkammergut/676472?PHPSESSID=ee6ea78ce76615ffedfee1a2e8ae9519

*Zum Wrack im Werbellinsee*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,549769,00.html

*Algen machen Fischen im Totensee Garaus*
http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/news/newsticker/Algen_machen_Fischen_im_Totensee_Garaus.html?siteSect=146&sid=9025554&cKey=1209376875000&ty=ti&positionT=1

*Schüler helfen dabei, einen Altarm der Fintau wieder anzuschließen *
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/index.php?menu=13000&dataid=61288

*Fischsterben: Neat war Schuld*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/news/schweiz/865493.html

*Fischsterben wegen Algenwuchs*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/news/schweiz/865516.html

*Ein Ökokrimi beschäftigt die Behörden*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/1695279

*Neat: Grösstes Fischsterben seit Jahren*
http://www.nachrichten.ch/detail/307775.htm

*Schuld am Fischsterben ist wieder der Neat-Tunnelbau*
http://www.drs.ch/www/de/drs/sendungen/regionaljournal-ostschweiz/2747.sh10030411.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Unterschriftenaktion gegen Saale-Kanal gestartet*
http://www.linie1-magazin.de:80/linie1/news/Politik/artikel.php?id=19308

*Kopf des Tages: Auf seinem Tisch stapeln sich die Akten zum Fall F.*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3319265

*Neuer Lachsbesatz in der Schunter *
http://www.newsclick.de:80/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/8363858

*Mais am Haken*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...t&region=Sondershausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*POL-FL: Rettungsaktion für einen verletzten Schwan*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/6313/1179715/polizeidirektion_flensburg


----------



## prophet12 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer und Angler melden erste Hornfisch-Fänge im Bodden*
http://www.mvregio.de/mvr/116139.html

*Sauerstoffmangel war Schuld am Fischsterben*
http://www.espace.ch/artikel_514328.html

*Ursache für Fischsterben noch unklar*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/stn/page/detail.php/1696196

*Die Fintau bekommt ihr altes Bett*
http://www.zevener-zeitung.de/CMSartikel/lokales/artikel.asp?ID=29924&oldID=484&path=

*Refugium für Fische und Insekten*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1207479088729.shtml

*Bundesministerium für Umwelt setzt auf MSC-Fisch*
http://www.gourmet-report.de/artikel/16854/MSC-Fisch.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler schaffen freien Fluss für Fische*
http://www.pnp.de:80/lokales/news.php?id=47362

*Vier deutsche Angler in Norwegen ertrunken*
http://afp.google.com:80/article/ALeqM5i-xTeu9N6xZNTfCdicJ4Miu_iIdw

*Fischer und Angler melden erste Hornfisch-Fänge im Bodden*
http://www.mvregio.de:80/mvr/116139.html


----------



## redOlly96 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

[SIZE=-1]*Heute gibt es Hecht!*[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]*24.02.2008 / 19.39*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1]Entstanden ist das Bild wohl in England und wurde in der Bild am Sonntag abgedruckt![/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Soviel zur Aussage, Kormorane fressen nur Fische bis 40cm.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Es ist schon beeindruckend was die Vögel so verdrücken.[/SIZE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vier Angler aus Zeitz sterben in stürmischer See vor Norwegen*
http://www.lr-online.de:80/panorama/LR-Panorama;art1676,2020481

*Kormorane geraten immer mehr ins Fadenkreuz*
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/minden/?sid=8267c2ba6dedb148681c9798111df546&cnt=2347853

*«Die See kann sehr brutal sein»*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Betroffenheit in Zeitz nach tödlichem Bootsunglück*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*Überlebende Angler kehren nach Unglück zurück*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*1. Mai: Am Oberwiesensee und bei den Geinsheimer Anglern herrscht...*
http://www.echo-online.de:80/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=604552

*Petriheil am Strom der Worte*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de:80/lokales/lulo/charly/art2808,250231

*Flutwelle reist in Südkorea sieben Menschen in den Tod*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=new&module=dpa&id=17666484


----------



## prophet12 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Lachs wird zurückgebracht*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/128171.html

*Lentzker Angelfreunde haben vor 60 Jahren einen eigenen Angelverein gegründet/Wenig Erfolg beim Anangeln 2008*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11198321/61299/Lentzker_Angelfreunde_haben_vor_Jahren_einen_eigenen_Angelverein.html

*"Wohlstandsmüll" aus Lache gefischt *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3268660


----------



## prophet12 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer fängt riesigen Hecht*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/markdorf/meersburg/200805060240.html

*Zwei Irdninger, 33 Karpfen und ein Silberfisch*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/liezen/irdning/1255568/index.do

*"Ich kenne jeden Fisch beim Namen"*
http://mephisto976.uni-leipzig.de/sendungen/direkt/beitrag/artikel/ich-kenne-jeden-fisch-beim-namen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Spezialangebot hat sich für rund 100 000 Angler etabliert*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312

*Kein Wasser auf den Mühlen der Bürokratie*
http://mephisto976.uni-leipzig.de:8.../kein-wasser-auf-muehlen-der-buerokratie.html

*Hunderte toter Güstern säumen die Ufer des Rohrlacker Grabens*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Guestern_saeumen_die_Ufer_des_Rohrlacker.html

*9. Volksangeln am Griebener Schmiedepfuhl*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hmiedepfuhl_Der_Wassereimer_zaehlt_nicht.html


----------



## prophet12 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Krabbenfischer ein "Spielball" des Marktes*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/artikeldetails/article/111/krabbenfischer-ein-spielball-des-marktes.html

*Horizont - Messe für Touristik, Caravaning, Outdoor und Angeln vom 14. bis 16.11.2008 in der Messe Karlsruhe*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/hotel-burghof/boxid-40734.html

*Dorsch schlägt Wellen*
http://www.scienceticker.info/2008/05/07/dorsch-schlaegt-wellen/

*Moorburg: Präzedenzfall für ganz Deutschland?*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/05/06/877673.html?cmf=1

*Fischerei -Plattform soll Probleme lösen*
http://www.dolomiten.it/nachrichten/artikel.asp?ArtID=114752&p=4&KatID=da

*Gewässerverunreinigung im Bodensee*
http://www.vol.at/news/vorarlberg/artikel/gewaesserverunreinigung-im-bodensee/cn/news-20080506-05314117

*Mit ihm hat der Verein einen guten Fang gemacht*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/Lokales/Mindelheim/Uebersicht/Artikel,-Mit-ihm-hat-der-Verein-einen-guten-Fang-gemacht-_arid,1220547_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4501.html

*Dicker Fisch an der Angel*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1209912049036.shtml

*Noch keine Lösung für Salem - Skepsis gegenüber arabischem Investor*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/riedlingen/riedlingen/200805061107.html

*Aufgewirbelter Schlamm kommt als Ursache in Frage*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/laupheim/laupheim/200805070461.html

*Gefährliches Fischzählen an der Oker*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2164/artid/8408761

*Weniger Aale*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/umwelt/781147/

*Unterschriftenaktion gegen Kanal in Sachsen-Anhalt*
http://www.verkehrsrundschau.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=652355


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler finden Tote in der Mosel*
http://exploration.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Marktberichte/de/16746138/Angler+finden+Tote+in+der+Mosel

*Unbekannte Tote aus Mosel geborgen*
http://www.input-aktuell.de/mainframe.asp?n=2&newsid=17290

*Das letzte Foto der vier Angler*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/news/vermischtes/2008/05/06/angler/das-letzte-foto,geo=4461922.html

*Unterschriftenaktion gegen Kanal in Sachsen-Anhalt*
http://www.verkehrsrundschau.de:80/sixcms/detail.php?id=652355


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler findet drei der fünf gestohlenen Räder*
http://www.stimme.de:80/nachrichten/polizei/heilbronn/art1491,1238979

*Wasserleiche im Kanal gefunden: Bergung läuft*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de:80/lokales/ollo/art1051,254035

*Der Hering kommt um 9*
http://leipzig-seiten.de:80/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2860&Itemid=51

*Kreisanglerverband vermutet eher illegalen Fang bei Bückwitz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...llegalen_Fang_bei_Bueckwitz_Fischsterben.html

*Boot gekentert: Angler vermisst*
http://www.pepperoni.de/news_infos/allgaeu/rundschau/art499,320930

*Frauenleiche in der Mosel gefunden*
http://www.wort.lu:80/articles/6614909.html

*Angler lassen sich den Fisch schmecken*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=9612


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Männliche Leiche aus der Leine*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Aktuel...M&aumluennliche+Leiche+aus+der+Leine+geborgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gemeinschaft Grafhorst: Werner Strauß siegt wieder*
http://www.newsclick.de:80/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/8427552

*Upps! Die Pannenshow*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3457683391

*Mann nach Überfall gestorben*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/regionen/erding/Erding-Kripo-Toetungsdelikt-Angler;art8853,919702

*Männliche Leiche aus der Leine geborgen*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/drucken.html?art_id=16794304


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*ASV setzt große Fische in Main*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3277971

*Denkinger Petri-Jünger angeln seit 25 Jahren*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/spaichingen/umgebung/200805140358.html

*POL-SU: Jungendliche töteten Zuchtfische*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/65853/1191695/kreispolizeibehoerde_rhein_sieg_kreis

*Junge Gäste tummeln sich im Zeltlager*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/wangen/wangen/200805150063.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sechsköpfige Angler-Gruppe unternimmt Tour in Norwegen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._Gruppe_unternimmt_Tour_in_Norwegen_Lumb.html

*Erst in drei Jahren sind die Schnäpel reif für den Angelhaken*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2359105

*Die Zeichen des Wandels*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3337027

*Fischfang mit der Hochspannungs-Leitung: Angler tot*
http://www.aktuell.ru:80/russland/p...er_hochspannungs_leitung_angler_tot_2502.html

*Angler fischen um Pokale*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/spaichingen/heuberg/200805140359.html

*Künstliche Fliege statt fetter Wurm*
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/CHEMNITZ/1287894.html

*Roggendorfer fängt 23-Pfund-Hecht*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebu...e/215/roggendorfer-faengt-23-pfund-hecht.html

*Wetter kommt auch den Käfern recht*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/tuttlingen/kreis/200805160102.html

*Brüeler krönen ihren Angelkönig*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...e/209/brueeler-kroenen-ihren-angelkoenig.html

*Riesen-Wels am Haken*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/article/kleve/567971/Riesen-Wels-am-Haken.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*KEGELN: Angler mit glücklicher Hand*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ger_zwei_Holz_vor_den_Fussballern_Angler.html

*Aus dem Gerichtssaal Disput nach Provokationen* 
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3284625

*Krokodil-Angst am Schwielowsee*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/berlin/aktuell/2008/05/17/krokodil-angst/am-schwielowsee,geo=4553706.html

*Landesanglerverband will Aalbestand erhöhen*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=17789850

*Hegefischen für den Nachwuchs an den Kiesgruben in Ahrensdorf*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._fuer_den_Nachwuchs_an_den_Kiesgruben_in.html

*Ein Angler bringt stolze 19 Fische auf die Waage*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/markdorf/meersburg/200805190306.html

*Anglerglück für Heinz Wiechmann*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...le/209/anglerglueck-fuer-heinz-wiechmann.html

*Neue Wasserleiche Vermisster Mainschwimmer gefunden?*
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=15662&key=standard_document_34317898

*Angler entdeckt Frauenleiche*
http://www.16vor.de:80/index.php/2008/05/18/angler-entdeckt-frauenleiche/

*POL-F: 080518 - 0596 Wasserleiche geländet*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/4970/1193451/polizeipraesidium_frankfurt_am_main


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischweid am Ploggensee*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/fischweid-am-ploggensee.html

*Angler entdeckt zweite Wasserleiche*
http://www.morgenweb.de:80/nachrichten/politik/20080520_srv0000002600515.html

*Regen verwässert das Königsfischen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1228086_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4501.html

*Wieder eine Wasserleiche im Main gefunden*
http://www.op-marburg.de:80/newsroom/hessen/dezentral/hessen/art790,596240

*„Die Angler gucken nach unten und wir nach oben“*
http://www.hellwegeranzeiger.de:80/lokales/s_1518331.html

*Tolle Hechte nicht in Sicht*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/parchim/artikeldetails/article/210/tolle-hechte-nicht-in-sicht-1.html

*Ein Mann im Boot muss nicht immer ein Angler sein*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1228723_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4500.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische waren "zurückhaltend"*
http://www.morgenweb.de:80/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20080524_srv0000002604418.html

*Dicker Fisch an Normas Angel*
http://www.nnn.de:80/lokales/rostock/artikeldetails/article/218/dicker-fisch-an-normas-angel.html

*Wo das Meer den Lebensrhythmus bestimmt*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/05/24/885314.html

*Was macht der Exot im Hüttenweiher?*
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/index.php?id=279&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=14492

*Angler fischen Flaschen aus der Hilb*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/sigmaringen/messkirch/200805240166.html

*PR. OLDENDORF: Gestohlenes Auto im Kanal versenkt*
http://www.nw-news.de:80/nw/lokale_news/luebbecke/luebbecke/?cnt=2381467

*POL-MI: PKW im Kanal versenkt/Foto!!*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/43553/1196761/polizei_minden_luebbecke

*Vereine angeln gemeinsam*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/trossingen/aldingen/200805260279.html

*Angler kaufen Freibad Stockum*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de:80/lokales/welo/art942,267553

*POL-MFR: (879) Streit zwischen Angler und Ausflügler endete im Krankenhaus*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/6013/1197502/polizeipraesidium_mittelfranken

*Fischsterben in der Pleiße*
http://mephisto976.uni-leipzig.de:8...trag/artikel/fischsterben-in-der-pleisse.html

*Boot auf Ostsee gekentert - Angler retten sich schwimmend ans Ufer*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ham&module=dpa&id=17839322


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Prinz aus Ockelbo*
http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de:80/texte/anzeigen/434155/TrkHomeCommText5


----------



## GiantKiller (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*''lachsforelle aus dem oberrhein''*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20080528_srv0000002627215.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sexiest Vegetarian Fleischesser nicht erwÃ¼nscht!*
http://www.tikonline.de:80/vip-news/detail.php?nr=32013&rubric=VIP-News
Anmerkung: Braucht man wohl wirklich nix dazu sagen...

*80 Jahre Anglerverein Rangsdorfer See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...dorfer_See_Petrijuenger_feiern_JUBILAeUM.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Henne-Strand: Angler versetzen Küstenwache in Aufruhr*
http://www.die-topnews.de:80/henne-strand-angler-versetzen-kuestenwache-in-aufruhr-39567


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angebote zum Kindertag*
http://www.ln-online.de:80/lokales/2368782

*Schwarzen Schafen auf der Spur*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/schwarzen-schafen-auf-der-spur.html

*Neuer Angelflyer für Schleswig-Holsteins größte Flusslandschaft*
http://www.nordsee-netz.de:80/174/2008-0129/angeln-eider-treene-sorge.html

*Angler sichern den See Stadt und Verein streiten vor Gericht* 
http://www.landeszeitung.de/

*Digimon Data Squad*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001374440

*Über 20 Kilometer hinweg alles tot*
http://www.stz-online.de:80/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenstz/art2448,797906

*Angler hoffen auf Hilfe*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3299296

*Angler findet Leiche in der Elde*
http://www.pr-inside.com:80/de/angler-findet-leiche-in-der-elde-r611832.htm

*Neustadt-Glewe: Leiche in der Elde entdeckt*
http://www.mvticker.de:80/mv/news_id1581_neustadt_glewe_leiche_elde_entdeckt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schnupperangeln und Klönen am Teich*
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/petershagen/?sid=9116077c0cc90e98f7ad2e02cbc6d41c&cnt=2397631

*Wilfried Dorsheimer ist Vorsitzender beim Anglerverein Rangsdorfer See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...zender_beim_Anglerverein_Rangsdorfer_See.html

*Diana Ellmer angelt im deutschen National-Team *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._angelt_im_deutschen_National_Team_Einst.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kontrolle an Bord*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/kontrolle-an-bord-r618433.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Laufen: Kilian Trinkl ist Jugendfischerkönig 2008*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de:80/lokalnachrichten/text_sr.php?satz=17179


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Köln - Riesen-Fang! Das Monster aus dem Baggerloch*
http://www.express.de:80/nachrichte...aus-dem-baggerloch_artikel_1210237971253.html

*Endlich haben Angler ihr eigenes Heim*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3306015

*Martin Koler angelt die dicksten Fische*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/spaichingen/umgebung/200806030341.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler entdecken "Entsorgungslager" von Tresorknackern*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/ar...cken_Entsorgungslager_von_Tresorknackern.html

*Angler weihen neuen Fischteich ein*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/tuttlingen/kreis/200806040178.html

*Neue Schilder verweisen Hunde des Platzes *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er_verweisen_Hunde_des_Platzes_am_Strand.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelsportverein steht unter Strom*
http://www.rhein-main.net:80/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&sv[id]=4867545

*Fall Asta: Anklage gegen Inhaftierten*
http://www.pepperoni.de/news_infos/allgaeu/rundschau/art499,326161

*Wassersportler: Alle an einen »runden Tisch«*
http://www.baden-online.de:80/news/...71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=14027

*Lass uns angeln gehen*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de:80/wirtschaft/;art271,2544943

*Wenn Laien ihre Würmchen baden schicken*
http://www.freies-wort.de:80/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenfw/art2402,821114


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mit der Milch geht es den Bach hinunter*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub5A6DAB001EA...328FF43EB19CEDEAE5~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stausee ist für Fische sauber genug*
http://www.sw-online.de:80/wm?catId=7833614&artId=12896972

*Freundschaften am Weiher*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/regionen/ebersberg/;art8852,929262

*Ökumenische Trauerfeier für ertrunkene Angler*
http://www.mdr.de:80/sachsen-anhalt/5563895.html

*Gemeinschaftsaktion von Lehniner Anglern und Berufsfischern*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r_Anglern_und_Berufsfischern_Aalglatt_in.html

*Preisgeld für das lustigste Kostüm*
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/ROCHLITZ/1303009.html

*Sonnenbad im grünen Paradies*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3311185&ressort=8


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Idar-ObersteinZwei Männer sterben durch Stromschlag*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=3594088/2kuuvk/

*Angel zu weit ausgeworfen - zwei Männer tot!*
http://www.express.de:80/nachrichte...--zwei-maenner-tot_artikel_1212758507909.html

*Zwei Angler durch Stromschlag*
http://zertifikate.ad-hoc-news.de:8...0/Zwei+Angler+durch+Stromschlag+get&oumluetet

*Angler findet Granate in Wupper*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/article/leverkusen/576549/Angler-findet-Granate-in-Wupper.html

*Auf Boots-Tour: LYNDA CARTER entdeckt Wasserleiche*
http://www.stock-world.de/panorama/..._Tour_LYNDA_CARTER_entdeckt_Wasserleiche.html

*Hanna Dazenko sorgt bei Schnupperangeln des Sportangler-Vereins* 
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/petershagen/?sid=0af2df28055ae29e461bc5ebd2dc30ed&cnt=2409641


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-GS: Goslar/Oker. Schlafenden Angler bestohlen*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/56518/1207017/polizeiinspektion_goslar

*Einsatz Tierquälerei*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de:80/einsatz-tierquaelerei-siegerlandkurier_kat113_id57439.html

*Zwei Angler sterben durch Stromschlag*
http://afp.google.com:80/article/ALeqM5jELfyz_mcfobuzg2Y_YRfotYNXCg

*Unfall: Zwei Angler bei tragischem Unfall durch Stromschlag getötet*
http://www.focus.de:80/panorama/div...ll-durch-stromschlag-getoetet_aid_307557.html

*Zwei Angler durch Stromschläge getötet*
http://www.input-aktuell.de/mainframe.asp?n=2&newsid=17936

*Zugewachsene Platten für Tanzboden freigelegt*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...chsene-platten-fuer-tanzboden-freigelegt.html

*Angler bauen Schwalbenhaus*
http://www.hna.de:80/hofgeismarstart/00_20080608170905_Angler_bauen_Schwalbenhaus.html

*Die Rache der Krokodile*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001407363

*Kleinfirmen spezialisieren sich auf innovative Urlaubsangebote*
http://optionsscheine.ad-hoc-news.d...leinfirmen+spezialisieren+sich+auf+innovative


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zwei Angler kommen durch Stromschlag ums Leben*
http://www.fuldainfo.de:80/cms1/index.php?type=special&area=1&p=articles&id=1447

*Im Schatten der Eichen zünftig feiern*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/parchi...0/im-schatten-der-eichen-zuenftig-feiern.html

*Viel Geschick beim Angeln gezeigt*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...le/209/viel-geschick-beim-angeln-gezeigt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Heiligenhafen sucht den Dorschkönig*
http://www.ln-online.de:80/lokales/2407137

*Kormorane schnappen Fische weg*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3317390

*Beim Fischerfest geht es auch um Meisterwürden*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/trossingen/trossingen/200806120105.html

*Ob Angler, Biker oder Pillen-Verkäufer: Schummeln verboten*
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ZWICKAU/ZWICKAU/1306002.html

*Nachwuchssorgen kein «Anglerlatein»*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Mit Pfannkuchen geht's auf Wanderung*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/ulm/laichingen/200806130557.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kodierte Körper*
http://www.fr-online.de:80/in_und_a...40d398f5ea37e0a2472cd08dd64818&em_cnt=1350721

*Wettkämpfe der Angler*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.zeulenrod...ort&region=Zeulenroda&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Wildenbruchs Anglerverein feiert heute 60-jähriges Bestehen ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._heute_jaehriges_Bestehen_Heinz_Bohlmann.html

*Mit "JOI" wird auch die zweite Jahreshälfte nicht langweilig*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/tuttlingen/kreis/200806140129.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Heißer Grill und kühle Fluten*
http://www.gea.de:80/detail/1014975


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angebissen! - Angeln mit Mark Krupa*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3460833633

*"Naturschutz ist oberstes Gebot"*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/rheinfelden/badsaeckingen/art2965,3260801

*Die Aale aus der Innenstadt*
http://www.hl-live.de:80/aktuell/textstart.php?id=44140

*"Adrenalin pur" bei der Fischjagd*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/villingen/villingen/art2997,3262814


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler entdecken Toten in Baggersee*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18070594

*Grausiger Fund in Malente: Leiche lag im Baggersee*
http://www.ln-online.de:80/lokales/2409316

*Reisetipp Kamtschatka*
http://www.firmenpresse.de:80/pressinfo51357.html

*60. Geburtstag am Mühlensee*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/60-geburtstag-am-muehlensee.html

*Radeln, Angeln, Golfen: Reiseideen für Aktive*
http://www.monstersandcritics.de:80...hp/Radeln-Angeln-Golfen-Reiseideen-für-Aktive

*Oberösterreich von seiner schönsten Seite - Spaß und Erholung ...*
http://www.nachrichten.at:80/freizeitwegweiser/691453

*Allstedter Angler bauen Holzpavillon am Teich*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*kurz & bündig: 29-Jähriger wegen Totschlags vor Gericht*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/bayern/Bayern;art16683,4549288

*Teich saniert Das „Silberquellchen“ läuft jetzt wieder über*
http://www.rundschau-online.de:80/html/artikel/1212172839391.shtml

*Angeln 2009 Mit dem PC auf Fischfang*
http://www.gamezone.de:80/news_detail.asp?nid=63142

*Junge Angler legen ihre Prüfung ab*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de:80/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=21&entry=9792

*Der tollste Hecht von Schramberg*
http://www.sw-online.de:80/wm?catId=79047&artId=12933847&offset=1

*Angler pflegen Feuchtwiesen*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/angler-pflegen-feuchtwiesen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Trebbiner Kita „Die Gartenkinder“ feiert ein Wasserfest*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...artenkinder_feiert_ein_Wasserfest_Nasses.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wikinger und Wale*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at:80/magazin/reise/1342947/index.do

*Bilic hatte mehr erwartet*
http://www.kurier.at:80/sportundmotor/169956.php

*Mit dem Rad immer der Hase nach*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213517452126

*Angelschein für Kurzentschlossene*
http://www.ka-news.de:80/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=wai2008622-164F

*Hallescher Anglerverein weist bei Fischerfest auf eigene Arbeit hin*
http://www.halleforum.de:80/Halle-Nachrichten/Fischerfest-Angeln-ist-Umweltschutz/14398

*Olympisches Programm*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3331027

*"Der Verein ist auf seinem Höhepunkt"*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/riedlingen/riedlingen/200806230263.html

*Beim Schwarzfischen erwischt*
http://www.locally.de:80/nachricht/6793/beim-schwarzfischen-erwischt

*Pauken, punkten, Petri Heil*
http://www.ladadi.de:80/Mitteilungen.62+M55c515f4089.0.html

*1 Angeln war seine große Leidenschaft.*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/hps/clie...::/fotos_geschichten/kurzgeschichten/spannung

*Vereins-Chef*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961222203

*Angler ertrank in der Eder*
http://www.hna.de:80/fritzlarstart/00_20080623175353_Angler_ertrank_in_der_Eder.html

*Fischerfest beim ASV "Gut Fang"*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3331198

*Gerade mal 25 Kilogramm geangelt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m_geangelt_Magere_Ausbeute_im_Gantikower.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Eugen Schinzel bester Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/bad-kissingen/Hammelburg;art770,4559387


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aufgepasst: Hier kommt die Wasser-Streife*
http://www.ln-online.de:80/lokales/2414191


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Thomas, haste den Beitrag noch irgendwo gespeichert? Ich kriege nur:


"
*Die gewünschte Information wurde nicht gefunden*

                 Das tut uns leid - der von Ihnen aufgerufene Beitrag ist in unserer Datenbank nicht vorhanden.

                Das kann zum einen daran liegen, daß die Datenbank generell derzeit nicht                 erreichbar ist (dann tritt der Fehler bei allen Meldungen auf, die Sie                 aufzurufen versuchen). In diesem Fall versuchen Sie es später bitte noch                 einmal. 

                Zum anderen kann das daran liegen, daß wir den Beitrag zwischenzeitlich                 gelöscht haben. Sollten Sie den link über die Suchmaschine google gefunden                 haben, können Sie in diesem Falle noch einmal zu google zurückgehen und auf                 den link "Im Cache" am Ende der Meldung klicken. Google                  speichert                  gefundene Seiten noch eine Weile.

                Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis"

Danke und Gruß, Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Ist bei denen wohl aus der Datetnbank gefolgen, sorry. Ich lösch das auch gleich....
Hier die nächsten:

*Unterhemden und die Suppe*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch:80/dyn/news/schauplaetze/897951.html

*> Großes Piratenfest*
http://www.kn-online.de/news/regional/pinneberg.htm/2415800


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Eintauchen in die Welt des Circus Monti*
http://www.zisch.ch/navigation/top_...ame=NewsItem&client_request_contentOID=283312

*POL-SO: Kajak aus Lippe geborgen Eigentümer unbekannt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65855/1218023/kreispolizeibehoerde_soest

*Erich Pröll und seine tollen Hechte*
http://www.nachrichten.at/regional/702957?PHPSESSID=8aa96a9460350a9932c3abaf6086a0b4

*Angel-Revier Wockersee sehr überzeugend*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/parchi...angel-revier-wockersee-sehr-ueberzeugend.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Goldfisch an der Leine*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000052878

*Songs über die Kunst des Fischens*
http://oe1.orf.at:80/highlights/122335.html
*(Anmerkung: Wirklich lesenswert!)*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tödlicher Badeunfall: Mann ertrinkt im Kanal – war ein Schiff schuld?*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...rt/258027/toedlicher_badeunfall_mann_ert.html

*Ekle Ukas deutet auf die zentralen Bauvorhaben am Kocherufer ...*
http://stimme.de:80/nachrichten/hohenlohekreis/kuenzelsau/art1912,1283585


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kabel von der Süwag fehlen / Angler-Picknick am Dyckerhoffsee*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3339440

*Die Jagd auf Kormorane freigeben*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3339326

*1,71 Meter! Angler fängt Riesen-Wels*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/news/vermischtes/2008/06/30/angler-faengt/riesen-wels,geo=4991588.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fliegenfischer-Region Engadin St. Moritz*
http://www.inar.de:80/blog/vermischtes/20080701/fliegenfischer-region-engadin-st-moritz.html


----------



## AnglersOl (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Schaut mal in die heutige Mainpost! Lokalteil Ochsenfurt: Riesenwaller an Fußball erstickt... Im Main gibts mittlerweile echt riesige Waller! (www.mainpost.de)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Polizisten finden ertrunkenen Angler*
http://www.badisches-tagblatt.de:80...014_Polizisten_finden_ertrunkenen_Angler.html

*Angler fischt 1,12 Meter langen Wels aus der Oker – Normalerweise ...*
http://www.newsclick.de:80/index.jsp/menuid/2048/artid/8715317


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Superstar an der Angel gesucht*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/article/wesel/585276/Superstar-an-der-Angel-gesucht.html

*Deutscher Anglertag am Bleilochstau*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...adt&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Diebe möchten gerne angeln gehen*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/badwaldsee/badwaldsee/200807020379.html

*Schnupper-Angeln beim ASV / Ausstattung wird zur Verfügung gestellt*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3341518


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umweltferkel ärgern die Fischer*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1274279_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4501.html

*Brüeler Angler mit Jugendgruppe*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...cle/209/brueeler-angler-mit-jugendgruppe.html

*Statt eines Zanders beißt eine Mississippi-Schildkröte an*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/badwaldsee/badwaldsee/200807020099.html

*Wofür ein "Faulenzer" gut ist*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3342799


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bundespolizeiinspektion Pasewalk stellt Diebesgut sicher*
http://www.shz.de:80/aus-dem-polize...pektion-pasewalk-stellt-diebesgut-sicher.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler entdeckt angeschwemmte Babyleiche am Ufer der Weser*
http://afp.google.com:80/article/ALeqM5hVzX-wGG_f6LS1NTv8jx71OVKXPw

*Kormorane treiben Angler zur Weißglut*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3344241

*Arbeitsplatz mit bester Aussicht*
http://www.lr-online.de:80/regionen/sachsen/art1047,2093728

*Riesenforelle zappelt an der Angel*
http://www.marler-zeitung.de:80/609...ord_count=555&page_type=/6091.php&mode=detail


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Verbandstreffen des Angelverbandes*
http://www.regiomusik.de:80/veranst...nzert-verbandstreffen-des-angelverbandes.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Edersleben stand ganz im Zeichen des Fisches*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961235062

*Die 13 erweist sich als Glückszahl*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961235123

*Nordrhein-Westfalen: Babyleiche in der Weser*
http://www.focus.de:80/panorama/diverses/nordrhein-westfalen-babyleiche-in-der-weser_aid_315852.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stichwort: Toyako*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/dpa/infoline/thema/art420,939966

*Besonderes Engagement für Kinder und Jugendliche*
http://www.mvregio.de:80/mvr/144315.html

*Erneuter Leichenfund in der Mosel*
http://www.16vor.de:80/index.php/2008/07/07/erneuter-leichenfund-in-der-mosel/

*Angler luden wieder ein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Gross_Koeriser_Rauchzeichen_BACKOFENFEST.html

*Polen Tragödie: Vier Angler ertrinken in der Oder*
http://www.news4press.com:80/Polen-Tragoedie-Vier-Angler-ertrinken-in_372317.html

*Der Wünsdorfer Angelverein „Geduld“ lud zum Volksangeltag 2008 ein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lverein_Geduld_lud_zum_Volksangeltag_ein.html

*Angelverein Wasserwaid Linum baut auf die Jugend *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...serwaid_Linum_baut_auf_die_Jugend_Kinder.html

*Jeder nimmt einen Fisch mit nach Hause Junge Leute vom Angeln beim ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3348276


----------



## Olinger-HH (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Atom Unfall in Avignon, radioaktive Flüssigkeit gelangt in Flüsse. Jede Verwendung des Wasser verboten!*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,564704,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Für Piraten, Angler und Tierfreunde*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961236716

*Land will mehr Geld von Jägern und Anglern einbehalten*
http://www.mvregio.de:80/mvr/144538.html

*Beim Haubentaucher gibt's Aal satt*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/07/08/903845.html

*Angler präsentieren stolz eigene Fahne*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961236076


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*178 neue Angler im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis*
http://www.presse-service.de:80/data.cfm/static/701402.html

*Ohne Titel*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/07/09/904356.html

*Land will mehr Geld von Jägern und Anglern*
http://ipo.ad-hoc-news.de/Aktuelle-...Geld+von+J&aumluegern+und+Anglern+einbehalten

*Ab in den Urlaub für Politiker*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...adt&region=Muehlhausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Deutsche Casting-Seniorenmeisterschaften im Moebus-Stadion*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3350676


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Atomgegner klagen nach Panne in französischer Nuklearanlage*
http://www.pr-inside.com:80/de/atomgegner-klagen-nach-panne-in-franzoesischer-r696569.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auf geht´s zum Fischerfest*
http://www.3x24.de:80/auf-geht´s-zum-fischerfest/10574


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-BI: Mann bei Fischwilderei ertappt*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/12522/1227204/polizei_bielefeld

*POL-PB: Glück beim Angeln*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/55625/1227281/polizei_paderborn

*Angler wollen Badegäste vertreiben*
http://www.goslarsche.de/gz/news_co...ollen Badegäste vertreiben&id=9393&showit=yes

*Suche nach der Mutter*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub77CAECAE94D...A82~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Betrunkenen Angler im Boot gestoppt*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=44958

*Stausee soll entleert werden*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1214566287012.shtml

*Petri Heil Kiel seit 1970 am Bossee*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2424383

*Petri-Jünger fischt in Hochspannungsleitung*
http://www.nw-news.de:80/nw/lokale_news/paderborn/kreis_paderborn/?cnt=2464967


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler im Wettstreit mit Kormoranen im Naherholungsparadies Wüster ...*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3353232

*Angelsport auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3353458

*167 Kilo Fisch an Land geholt*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,859839

*In der Weser gefundenes Mädchen hat gelebt*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/va/...=75befb819a567cf6f9fc02d0dedbd0cf&cnt=2465059


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*109-Zentimeter-Hecht zerrt an Julian Kewitz' Armen*
http://www.hertener-allgemeine.de:8...ord_count=555&page_type=/6089.php&mode=detail

*Sorgenkind Wassergraben*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,849398

*Angler von umstürzendem Baum schwer verletzt*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18328150

*Angler bauen auch Kästen für Falken*
http://www.hna.de/melsungenstart/00_20080713151858_Angler_bauen_auch_Kaesten_fuer_Falken.html

*Warten auf den ersten Fisch*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/xanten/589607/Warten-auf-den-ersten-Fisch.html

*Vier-Kilo-Karpfen am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961239918


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kinder im Anglerglück*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spreewald/Luebben-Luebben-Angeln-Kinder-Camp;art1058,2103367


----------



## Olinger-HH (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schwanenvater Olaf Nieß muss drei Monate altes Schwanenküken aus den Fängen einer Angelschnur befreien*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/?page=galerie&newsnr=7432

Lief auch im NDR Regional TV und war in den Hamburger Tageszeitungen. Nicht gerade positiv für uns Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gewässerschutzwart warnt Angler vor Fisch-Virus*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/a...rschutzwart-warnt-Angler-vor-Fisch-Virus.html

*Anglerverein Rheinsberg lud auf den Grienericksee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._lud_auf_den_Grienericksee_Oliver_Wimmer.html

*Basarteam aus Reutin unterstützt das Karufi-Fest*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/lindau/stadt/200807160046.html

*Simon Laumer aus Hungersacker ein begeisterter Fischer*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...r_/266075/simon_laumer_aus_hungersacker_.html

*POL-H: Angler stürzt in Leine Gemarkung Seelze*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/66841/1229551/polizeidirektion_hannover

*Fanstastische Zirkuswelt und akrobatische Höchstleistungen*
http://www.jungfrau-zeitung.ch/artikel/?cq_*c38cf08f=ivxPU=87987yoj

*Sulz - Vermisste 79-jährige Seniorin wieder aufgetaucht*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de:80/wm?catId=11383339&artId=13006633&offset=2

*Welse eine Bedrohung für Gewässer Der Präsident des ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3357028


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Feuerwehr profitiert von Gerichtsurteil*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/gadebu.../feuerwehr-profitiert-von-gerichtsurteil.html

*Für Fische gilt: Vorsicht, Grenze!*
http://www.neue-oz.de:80/information/noz_print/osnabruecker_land/20014636.html

*Fischdiebe am Kahlingsbach?*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de:80/region/objekt_a.php3?artikel_id=3359388


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ferienaktion bei Kalkar*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1214566320085.shtml

*Wo Schotten heute noch Freiwild sind*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1214582721687.shtml

*Fischereigenossenschaft will gerichtlich eine Pipeline zur Nordsee ...*
http://www.nw-news.de:80/nw/news/owl_/_nrw/?cnt=2473238

*Das Mannsbild*
http://www.fr-online.de:80/in_und_a...d748bd2c7c1702e4cfb26cf7764d73&em_cnt=1369801

*Es gibt noch Plätze beim Ferienprogramm*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/leutkirch/badwurzach/200807190052.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mit einem Tauwurm zum Erfolg*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1214566325771.shtml

*Angler losen und helfen einem Kind*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,851542


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kanadier kentert bei Schlüsselburg: 31-jähriger Angler zieht vier ...*
http://mt-online.de/mt/lokales/minden/?sid=6c0a3f0e42bc45d357c959243d15ba81&cnt=2477615

*Koblenz: Kormoran-Verordnung soll Abschuss regeln*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=3779050/1dkqkgo/

*Wo Fisch-Gourmets voll auf ihre Kosten kommen*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=11633

*PETERSHAGEN: 31-jähriger Angler rettet vier Kinder Boot an Weser ...*
http://www.nw-news.de/nw/news/owl_/_nrw/?cnt=2477460

*Angler-Gemeinschaft Grafhorst sorgt für rechten Fluss*
http://www.newsclick.de:80/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/8804400

*Gymnasiasten sind in Bewegung*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/leutkirch/leutkirch/200807220389.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Im TV fischte Schimanski... ...da schlug Angler Lüde am Kölner ...*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/sport/mehr-sport/eishockey/2008/07/22/haie/im-tv-fischte-schimanski.html

*Zeit und Raum vergessen*
http://www.rp-online.de:80/public/article/xanten/592787/Zeit-und-Raum-vergessen.html

*Tipp des Tages Schimanski: Schicht im Schacht*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article2231217/Schimanski_Schicht_im_Schacht.html

*Verbot in Oberösterreich treibt „Preisfisch-Tourismus“ an*
http://www.nachrichten.at/regional/712805?PHPSESSID=e0743d2eceb0c588ea1a51fde158db48

*Wenn ein Freund zum Lebensretter wird*
http://www.pnp.de:80/nachrichten/artikel.php?cid=29-20769240&Ressort=bay&Ausgabe=&RessLang=bay&BNR=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Leiche trieb gestern Morgen auf dem See*
http://jeversches-wochenblatt.de:80/Redaktion/tabid/146/Default.aspx?ArtikelID=269522

*Tschechien: Böhmerwald im Knaus C-Liner*
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/magazin/reise/hxcms_article_513953_13987.hbs

*Wilhelmshaven (ots) - (krh) Angler im Accumer See offenbar ertrunken*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/poliz...292/polizeiinspektion_wilhelmshaven_friesland

*Paddeln unter Strafe*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...region=Bad_Langensalza&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Angeln, spielen und basteln*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/tuttlingen/kreis/200807250115.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-HBPP: Diebstahl aus Angelboot am Edersee*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/poliz...202/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*Siebenjähriger nach Parkbesuch vermisst*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/Polizei-Justiz-Artur-S-Neukoelln;art126,2579426

*Killer-Virus befällt Karpfen im Haselbacher See*
http://www.lvz-online.de:80/aktuell/content/68909.html

*Angler aus Wilhelmshaven ertrinkt im See*
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...00682&tx_ttnews[backPid]=624&cHash=08c9071a7f

*Unbekannte sägen bei Bademeusel Bäume ab*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus-spree-neisse/Forst;art1052,2115161

*Das richtige Angeln lernen*
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/petershagen/?sid=59d67215618194ac7aa6d30fef9f7367&cnt=2486795


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Einigung um Weiher: Angler-Club darf fischen & Besucher haben Zutritt*
http://www.osthessen-news.de:80/beitrag_C.php?id=1152964

*Angler verlängern Pachtvertrag*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/furtwangen/art1061,3337309

*Zu wenig Angler im Altkreis in Vereinen*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/seenland/Weisswasser;art13826,2116325


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Teichwasser schmeckt nicht nur Fischen *
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3369583

*Kopf des Tages: Ungeheuer erfolgreich*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/politik/article735321/Ungeheuer_erfolgreich.html


----------



## GiantKiller (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Bildzeitung zu C+R:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html

Bildzeitung zeigt Schuppenhecht:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter/2008/07/26/riesen-fisch/gefangen-vom-angler.html

''Eine halbe Stunde dauerte es - dann hatte Honi Schultze (24) den *Schuppenhecht* (16,5 Kilo) aus dem Oberrieder Weiher (Bayern) gezogen''


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wenn Unnützes doch wieder nützlich wird*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961251004

*Virus lässt Karpfen ersticken*
http://www.mittelhessen.de/content....rchie=8oa7ekaee08ur2fa-t6*t&inc=FolderContent

*Ferienhaus am See, Ideal für Angler und für Bootsfahrer*
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo54719.html

*Horst Hrubesch "Wir haben noch nichts gewonnen!“*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/304/303299/text/

*Fröhliche Petrijünger im "Königs-Fieber"*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20080728_srv0000002915550.html


----------



## Fishaholic (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Eine Abstimmung, ob eine angelnde Schauspielerin Tierquälerin ist:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hrubesch: «Keine 16 Jahre bis zum nächsten Titel»*
http://www.suedkurier.de/sport/fussball/nationalmannschaft/u21undandere/art625,3338160

*Riesen-Fisch an Land gezogen*
http://vorarlberg.orf.at/magazin/klickpunkt/imlaendle/stories/296371/

*Ungehaltene Petri-Jünger*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/arti2260714/Ungehaltene_Petri-Juenger.html

*Petri Heil und Petri Dank ! Von den Anfängen des Turnier-Angelns ...*
http://www.rostock-sport.de:80/berichte2008/beri-106.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umfrage über Hobbys Die unbeliebtesten Freizeitaktivitäten*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1217409211239.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umfrage über Hobbys Die unbeliebtesten Freizeitaktivitäten*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1217409211239.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat gestellt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961254371

*Angler ertrinkt in der Itz*
http://www.coburgertageblatt.de/cms/index.php?id=803&MappeCID=97_dnqguw2ov$3sjp15lad1&Hierarchie=$e$qj28v4en9zq0zn9*4ad-&Seite=Regionales&SeiteSub=Bayern&Ank=artikel_1_1

*Ergebnislose Suche nach Gekenterten*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1213961254453

*Zum Aal einen Kartoffelsalat*
http://www.werbekurier.de/rag-vsw/docs/119392/lokales

*Riesenfisch aus dem Alten Rhein*
http://www.tagblatt.ch/aktuell/ostschweiz/sg-os/art192,424718

*54-Jähriger bei Angelausflug ums Leben gekommen*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Aktuelle-...4+Jhriger+bei+Angelausflug+ums+Leben+gekommen

*So fühlt sich der Brütling der Meerforelle richtig wohl: im ...*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/index.php?menu=13000&dataid=63600

*Mysteriöser Unfall - Angler ertrinkt in der Itz*
http://www.szon.de:80/news/wirimsueden/land/200807300603.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mann stirbt beim Angeln*
http://www.suedkurier.de:80/region/teaser/singen/art3821,3346652

*Gottmadingen: Angler gestorben*
http://www.kn-news.de/index.php?article=250&category=Hegau&NewsID=7550571

*Angeln statt protzen*
http://diepresse.com/home/wirtschaft/international/402860/index.do

*Ein nagelneuer Weiher an einem historischen Ort*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,855723

*Angelausflug mit tödlichem Ausgang*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=4407&showNews=256662

*Fisch oder Mensch ?*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1217410423895.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Okeraner Konfirmanden randalieren*
http://www.goslarsche.de:80/gz/news...r Konfirmanden randalieren&id=9673&showit=yes

*Rastatt15-jähriger Junge stirbt beim Baden*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/id=1622/nid=1622/did=3816392/1t9pgye/

*(PR-inside.com 01.08.2008 12:05:01) - Wegen Mordes an einer ...*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/lebenslange-haftstrafe-wegen-mordes-an-r733690.htm

*40-Jähriger stirbt beim Angeln*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/singen/singen/art4461,3346652


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Ich arbeite mit Fischen, die als unpräparierbar gelten"*
http://www.ftd.de:80/lifestyle/outo...chen_die_als_unprparierbar_gelten/393308.html

*Ahrensburgs neue Auszubildende*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/08/02/915866.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer angelte Taucher*
http://www.rundschau.co.at:80/lokales/artikel/2008/08/03/fischer-angelte-taucher-

*Polizeibericht Straubing vom 3. August 2008*
http://www.idowa.de/straubinger-tagblatt/container/container/con/1655886.html

*Angeln, damit das Gewässer nicht umkippt*
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/608...ord_count=555&page_type=/6085.php&mode=detail


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Oberdinger (51) ertrinkt im Kanal*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/regi...lerer-Isarkanal-Ertrinkungstod;art8853,949426

*Wegen Mordes an seiner Ex-Freundin wurde ein 29 Jahre alter Mann ...*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/muenchen/ak...utter/-lebenslange-haft-fuer-angeklagten.html

*Übertriebenes Anspruchsdenken*
http://www.hnp-online.de:80/index.p...=424478&s_id=23e7c7d4258c913be96d47e28f527b5a


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler machen gegen Kormorane mobil*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3377571

*{LK Seite 13}: Polizei rückte aus zu Badeseen*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/lokalnachrichten/tt_text.php?id=21279

*INTERVIEW: Jeder darf einen Freund zum Angeln mitbringen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n_Freund_zum_Angeln_mitbringen_INTERVIEW.html

*Angelgewässer im Überblick – heute Teil 1: Ahrensdorfer Kiesgruben*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eute_Teil_Ahrensdorfer_Kiesgruben_Sieben.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mit Preisschild ausgewiesen*
http://www.n-tv.de:80/Mit_Preisschild_ausgewiesen_Mangroven_Bares_wert/050820083612/1002813.html

*Sonne satt, Natur pur*
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/sommerurlaub-in-schweden_758750.html

*Sparsam reisen in Norwegen*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1217887260853.shtml

*Angler finden Mine im Aarbach*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/08/05/916820.html

*Tellermine am Haken*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/arti2287228/Tellermine_am_Haken.html

*Weltmeistersuche an der Alten Fahrt*
http://www.inforiot.de/news.php?topic=news&article_id=15678

*Fischlehrpfad informiert über Gewässer*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/messkirch/200808050052.html

*Idyllisches Stelldichein am Seeufer*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/objekt_i.php3?artikel_id=3379292

*Handicap-Angler küren ihre Champions erstmals in Deutschland*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n_ihre_Champions_erstmals_in_Deutschland.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sankt Pauli! Ein Fanfilm in Pop-Gewand*
http://www.zoomer.de:80/news/topthema/filmkritik/filmkritik/artikel/ein-fanfilm-in-pop-gewand

*Erfolgreiche Angler am Hasportsee*
http://www.dk-online.de/index.php?artikel=5161140

*Zwei Leichen entdeckt*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18537454

*Frühaufsteher fangen Fische*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/badsaeckingen/wehr/art2993,3356047


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischereiverein vor 30 Jahren gegründet*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...n_/275672/fischereiverein_vor_30_jahren_.html

*Toter Angler kein Verbrechensopfer - Ermittlungen beendet*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18547770

*Fischsterben in Leipzigs Auensee*
http://leipzig-seiten.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3818&Itemid=42

*Sommerfest der Angler*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3382265

*Angler laden an den Silbersee*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3382983


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischerprüfung für angehende Angler*
http://www.az-web.de:80/lokales/aac...kip=&_g=Fischerpruefung-fuer-angehende-Angler

*Fischsterben im Auensee*
http://mephisto976.uni-leipzig.de/sendungen/direkt/beitrag/artikel/fischsterben-im-auensee.html

*Gute Aussichten für Aal-Nachwuchs im Norden*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18555880

*ASV Neptun wird 50: Blick in die Geschichte*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/nklo/art997,326732

*Fischbestand gefährdet Kormoran im Fadenkreuz*
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=36082&key=standard_document_34913030

*Potsdam: Weltmeisterschaften für behinderte Angler*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18551226

*Fischerhütte am Lienewitzsee wird 100 Jahre alt *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._wird_Jahre_alt_Michendorfs_Petrijuenger.html

*Ruten sind nicht nur zum Angeln da*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3384811&ressort=8

*Als stünden sie im Schlafzimmer*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3386216

*Die Kretzer sind bereits gefischt*
http://www.thurgauerzeitung.ch/default2.cfm?vDest=Artikel&id=877929&re=Kreuzlingen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neun Mannschaften treffen ab heute an der Alten Fahrt aufeinander*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nnschaften_treffen_ab_heute_an_der_Alten.html

*Angel-Weltmeisterschaft in Potsdam.*
http://www.kobinet-nachrichten.org:...m/pub/content,lang,1/oid,18649/ticket,g_a_s_t

*Hoffen auf den dicksten Fisch am Haken*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...7_Hoffen_auf_den_dicksten_Fisch_am_Haken.html

*In der Vechte ist was los*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...ochtrup/612450_In_der_Vechte_ist_was_los.html

*Angler an der Karoline paarweise im Wettstreit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833451524

*Jugend entdeckt den Angelsport*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...rt/612442_Jugend_entdeckt_den_Angelsport.html

*Neptun-Angler feierten gelungenes Jubelfest*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de:80/lokales/nklo/art997,328040


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ist mehr als nur ein Hobby*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1300209_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4498.html

*Dicke Schwäne*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...region=Bad_Langensalza&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Seit einem Jahr vermisster Berliner tot gefunden*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18585344

*Ganz günstig unterwegs im teuen Norwegen*
http://www.welt.de/reise/arti2311737/Ganz_guenstig_unterwegs_im_teuen_Norwegen.html

*Rügen: Zwölf-Meter-Wal überrascht Angler*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/ruegen-zwoelf-meter-wal-ueberrascht-angler_aid_323989.html

*Angler feierten Vereinsjubiläum*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/duisburg/600264/Angler-feierten-Vereinsjubilaeum.html

*Duft von Bratfisch in der Luft*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3388236

*Frohes Miteinander beim Angeln*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenow/artikeldetails/article/213/frohes-miteinander-beim-angeln.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Oldenburg (ots) - ++ 60-jähriger Angler aus Oldenburg in einem ...*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/poliz...9/polizeiinspektion_oldenburg_stadt_ammerland

*Petris Kinder angeln um die Wette*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/schw...SPD-Sportangelclub-Gerolzhofen;art769,4643871

*Kandidat der SPD und der Linken für Dobbrikow*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...at_der_SPD_und_der_Linken_fuer_Dobbrikow.html

*Angler-Nachwuchs gefördert*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/parchim/artikeldetails/article/210/angler-nachwuchs-gefoerdert.html

*Kurs: Fischereischein*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/kurs-fischereischein-sauerlandkurier_kat126_id61983.html

*Der an Nottingham-Rollen horcht*
http://www.bkz-online.de/modules/news/article.php?storyid=375935&storytopic=8


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Allzeit ein paar Kilo am Haken*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1218352588602.shtml

*Erste Schritte im Angeln*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/nklo/art997,330876

*Vermeintlicher Einbrecher entpuppt sich als Regenwurm-Sammler*
http://www.dernewsticker.de/news.php?id=35412

*ISLANDS WESTFJORDE Symphonie des Wassers*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,570256,00.html

*Angler tot aus der Nahe geborgen*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3389947


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer fängt im Murtensee einen zwei Meter langen Wels*
http://www.20min.ch/news/bern/story/26928588

*Leben mit der Seuche*
http://www.stimme.de/heilbronn/nachrichten/region/sonstige;art16305,1323486


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*67-jähriger Vermisster identifiziert*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18640306

*Fischerverein Hersel*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660376395.shtml

*Polizei stellt Würmer-Sucher*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/arti2325163/Polizei_stellt_Wuermer-Sucher.html

*Olympiabronze für Auma*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.zeulenrod...adt&region=Zeulenroda&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Taucher suchen vermissten Berliner im Heiligen See*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/arti2334417/Taucher_suchen_vermissten_Berliner_im_Heiligen_See.html

*Das Gefährliche an Karadi und Konsorten ist nicht nur das Ausmass ...*
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/kultur/literatur_und_kunst/von_greisen_und_ihren_enkeln_1.807878.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tornado Warnung für Pommern und Masuren*
http://www.news4press.com:80/Tornado-Warnung-fuer-Pommern-und-Masuren_382724.html

*Weißrussische Seen*
http://www.poezdka.de/113/weissrussland/seen-weissrussland.html

*Ach du dicker Fisch: Klaus Gungler zieht Acht-Kilo-Forelle aus der* 
http://www.szon.de/lokales/riedlingen/riedlingen/200808160097.html

*Vorbereitung für Fischer*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vorbereitung-fuer-fischer-sauerlandkurier_kat115_id62322.html

*Der Wohlgeratene*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/arti2337693/Der_Wohlgeratene.html

*Im Labyrinth der 20 000 Inseln*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/arti2337706/Im_Labyrinth_der_20_000_Inseln.html

*Angelsportverein Aldenhoven ehrt seine Gründer*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/juelic...gelsportverein-Aldenhoven-ehrt-seine-Gruender

*Polizeibericht Plattling vom 17. August 2008*
http://www.idowa.de/plattlinger-anzeiger/container/container/con/1677431.html

*Petri-Jünger mit Problemen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833458317

*Viel spricht dafür*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833458309

*Angelplatz für Rollstuhlfahrer*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.nachbarst...k=Stadt&region=Weimar&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1

*STECHENDE PLAGEGEISTER*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/mhtz/art2441,887364

*POL-NOM: Jagd auf Würmerjäger*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/57929/1245567/polizei_northeim_osterode

*Über das Leben in der Elz*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de:80/lokales/lokalausgaben/emmendingen/1,51-24094895.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gärten für die Elbinsel*
http://www.dradio.de:80/dkultur/sendungen/fazit/832826/


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelverein wirbt um Nachwuchs*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833458627

*Scheich bedankte sich für herzliche Aufnahme*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,862985

*Polizei erwischt Fischräuber*
http://www.mvregio.de/mvr/149925.html

*Äsche war Namensgeber*
http://www.hna.de/melsungenstart/00_20080818163717_Aesche_war_Namensgeber.html

*Casting-Talent hat Medaillen am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833458614

*Große Fische für kleine Petrijünger*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...adt&region=Muehlhausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Mit Hannibal im Kampf gegen Fluten*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833458738

*Schöne, silberne Langstreckenflugzeuge*
http://www.literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=12236

*Teupitzer Angelverein „Früh Auf“ feierte 85. Jubiläum / Foto-Tafel ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n_Frueh_Auf_feierte_Jubilaeum_Foto_Tafel.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Den Bären von Bellenberg zieht es an den Yukon*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1306047_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4498.html

*Berlinerin lässt Quoten knallen*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/berlin/leut...herr/quoten-queen-im-deutschen-fernsehen.html

*Angler fängt bei Cottbus 1,83 Meter langen Wels*
http://newsticker.welt.de:80/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=18688698

*Forellen sorgen für Furore Monzinger Sportfischerverein feiert im ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3398665

*Die Neuzugänge des EHC Wolfsburg (11): Stürmer Justin Papineau hat ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2045/artid/8979460

*Das Huhn ist ein Ort, der Bär ein Gourmet*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubB4457BA9094...31B~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Ein kapitaler Bursche*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3397773


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*PORTRAIT ÜBER EIN MITGLIED DER TANZSPORTABTEILUNG DES TUS ESINGEN*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2448506

*Gefühl für die Region*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...fuer_die_Region_Claudia_Bihler_zu_Stefan.html

*Stefan Kuhns hat in Pritzwalk zwei Fischteiche angelegt und will ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t_in_Pritzwalk_zwei_Fischteiche_angelegt.html

*Giftfische in der Ostsee*
http://www.dernewsticker.de:80/news.php?id=37134

*Hungrige neue Bewohner*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/artikeldetails/article/208/hungrige-neue-bewohner.html

*Zielschießen auf den Rollhasen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3399078&ressort=3

*"Angeln ist wie Kühe schlachten"*
http://www.stuttgarter-wochenblatt.de/stw/page/detail.php/1793758

*Alle in einem Boot*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/waldshut/stuehlingen/art3210,3377078

*"Das Ziel wurde erreicht"*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/NewsDetails.asp?ID=36841

*Im ASV macht das Angeln Spaß*
http://www.emsdettenervolkszeitung.de/lokales/emsdetten/evlo/art954,337839


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schiffsunglück auf Talsperre Pöhl*
http://www.sachsen-fernsehen.de:80/default.aspx?ID=4446&showNews=266638

*Texas Gun Control*
http://www.stern.de/blog/index.php?op=ViewArticle&articleId=1796&blogId=66

*Premiere: Jagdausstellung auf Gut Ostenwalde*
http://www.neue-oz.de:80/information/noz_print/osnabruecker_land/20305548.html

*Schiffsunglück gibt Rätsel auf*
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/VOGTLAND/PLAUEN/1349483.html

*Altenburger Angler fängt in der Saale einen kapitalen Hecht*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1217833461161

*Ludwigshafen - Gewässerpate für Begütenweiher*
http://www.luaktiv.de/scripts/cms_lu_aktiv/news.php?id=8923

*Auf geht´s, zum Backfischessen am Karfreitag!*
http://www.3x24.de/auf-geht´s-zum-backfischessen-am-karfreitag/101312

*Goldschmidt paddelt seine Mannschaft Richtung Gold*
http://www.imittelstand.de/themen/news_104541.html

*Uraltes Reptil Sumpfschildkröten ausgewildert*
http://www.n-tv.de/1011938.html

*Und nun auch noch Futtermeister der Nymphaea*
http://www.ez-online.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/Artikel1793529.cfm

*Grüne begrüßen Beschluss*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3400365


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Den Kindern aus den Horten Kunterbunt und Regenbogen ist in der ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...aus_den_Horten_Kunterbunt_und_Regenbogen.html

*Drei junge Frauen starten Ausbildung*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/pfullendorf/pfullendorf/200808230121.html

*Mahlbusen, Vorfluter und Schwanensee – drei Namen für ein Gewässer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...uter_und_Schwanensee_drei_Namen_fuer_ein.html

*WALLER ÜBERLISTET*
http://www.np-coburg.de:80/nachrichten/lokal/co-land/coburgland/art2400,851819

*Zehn Kilo Jungaal für Eicher See Angler des ASV "Karpfen" setzen ...*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3401921

*Fischerfest im Buchholz*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/fischerfest-im-buchholz-1.html

*Tod einer roten Heldin*
http://www.ndrinfo.de/kultur/hoerspiel/krimiheldin100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Karpfensterben: Herpes-Virus grassiert im Neckar*
http://www.szon.de:80/news/wirimsueden/land/200808240053.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Behinderte Angler machen fette Beute*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/ravensburg/region/200808250285.html

*Angler feiern Jubiläum*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,890428

*Fische wollten nicht so anbeißen ASV Rüsselsheim siegt bei ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3405442

*Hitlers Flotte als Hindernis für Donau-Schifffahrt*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/welt/408613/index.do

*Die optimale Vorfachlänge für Hechte*
http://www.ratschlag24.com/index.php/die-optimale-vorfachlaenge-fuer-hechte_000003824/

*Angelverein begeistert Kinder*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/donaueschingen/immengeisingen/art3184,3383495


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fisch satt beim ASV "Gut Fang"*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3406789

*Angler feiern am Teich mit italienischen Köstlichkeiten*
http://www.op-marburg.de/newsroom/lokal/dezentral/lokal/art655,664973

*BUND-Kritik an Abschussplänen*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/dueren-detail-az/631524?_link=&skip=&_g=BUND-Kritik-an--Abschussplaenen

*Fische halten sich bei Regen zurück*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=12543

*Riesenspaß in der Bodenackerhalle*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/villingen/region/art2959,3384878


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln in ganz eigenen Dimensionen*
http://www.recklinghaeuser-zeitung....ord_count=555&page_type=/6087.php&mode=detail

http://www.recklinghaeuser-zeitung....ord_count=555&page_type=/6087.php&mode=detail

*Ungestörter Urlaub am Ufer*
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/news.php?id=50129

*Kochen und Angeln liegen bei den Kindern voll im Trend*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/tecklenburger_land/20333212.html

*Richterich: Angler bleiben nach Kraftakt auf hohen Kosten sitzen*
http://www.az-web.de:80/lokales/aac...bleiben-nach-Kraftakt-auf-hohen-Kosten-sitzen

*Den Karpfen kann nur kaltes Wasser helfen*
http://www.rnz-online.de/zusammen13/00_20080826095000_Den_Karpfen_kann_nur_kaltes_Wasser_helfen.html

*Bachforellen und Mühlkoppen sterben in Massen*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/hessen/?em_cnt=1583971

*"Arkona" im Großeinsatz*
http://www.nnn.de:80/lokales/rostock/artikeldetails/article/218/arkona-im-grosseinsatz.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln bald ohne Prüfung möglich?*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1219676807255

*Kein Witz: Angeln als Schulfach*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2452819

*Bisher kein Koi-Herpes in der Region*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=d070f026920dd5f6a605583cf8cace1e


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*BUND nutzt Kraft des Hochwassers*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3411486

*Warum wird die Wärme nicht genutzt?*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/08/28/928317.html

*AngelMesse Karlsruhe vom 14. bis 16.11.2008 in der Messe Karlsruhe*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/hotel-burghof/boxid-63575.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Versteckter Charme der Zorge*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tadt&region=Nordhausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Angelspaß für Kinder aus zehn Ländern*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...angelspass-fuer-kinder-aus-zehn-laendern.html

*Bessere Wasserqualität in Sicht*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsroom/kinzigtal/dezentral/kinzigtal/art14187,671797

*kurz & bündig: Stauweiherfest der Waldberger Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/bad-kissingen/rhoennachrichten/Rhoen-Nachrichten;art23460,4669760

*Angler feiern ihr Jubiläum*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/greven/652702_Angler_feiern_ihr_Jubilaeum.html

*Dominik Klausner angelt Groß-Hecht*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de:80/reg...el.php?SWAID=d854f44e72340dc2432a3139111049dc

*Bei den Angeltagen des ASV Wümme wurde so mancher gute Fang gemacht*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/index.php?menu=13000&dataid=64246

*Grönland: Auf einer Angelreise mit Haken*
http://www.focus.de/reisen/urlaubstipps/groenland-auf-einer-angelreise-mit-haken_aid_328651.html

*Als man in der Emscher noch Forellen angeln konnte*
http://www.marlaktuell.de/?p=108584

*Woraus besteht Kork und wofür wird er benutzt?*
http://www.online-artikel.de/article/woraus-besteht-kork-und-wofuer-wird-er-benutzt-8812-1.html

*Grillfest mit Pérols-Gästen*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3414395

*Angler aus Hopsten im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ertrunken*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/aktue..._Hopsten_im_Dortmund_Ems_Kanal_ertrunken.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Statt kraulen Tüten falten*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3415783&ressort=8

*Steinbeißer in der Eder*
http://www.hna.de/frankenbergstart/00_20080901181428_Steinbeisser_in_der_Eder.html

*Schwan statt Fisch am Haken*
http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Nachrich...ch-am-Haken-_arid,62376_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Putin rettet Journalisten vor Tiger*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/16/06/02/10/16060210.html

*Mehrere Schiffe auf dem Main im Landkreis Bamberg beanstandet*
http://www.kanal8.de:80/default.aspx?ID=1782&showNews=271121


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler testen Heringe der etwas anderen Art*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...ler_testen_Heringe_der_etwas_anderen_Art.html

*Seen im Erftkreis verschmutzt*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1218660476448.shtml

*Sprottenfest in Zweimen*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=20&entry=10471

*Schieber bei Regen nicht geschlossen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660470522.shtml

*Im Neumühlsee sterben die Karpfen*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=ba61d9ef3aa7fcd8d3b73bc0ebfce023


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erftkreis: Krebserregendes PFT in Badesee*
http://www.koeln.de/artikel/Koeln/Erftkreis-Krebserregendes-PFT-in-Badesee-44080-1.html

*Nachrichten - Oer-Erkenschwick*
http://www.stimberg-zeitung.de/6089...ord_count=555&page_type=/6089.php&mode=detail

*Angeln für den guten Zweck ein Erfolg *
http://www.motorsport-total.com/f1/...fuer_den_guten_Zweck_ein_Erfolg_08090407.html

*Angelwettbewerb auf dem Sambesi-Fluss ein Riesenerfolg*
http://www.az.com.na/sport/angelwettbewerb-auf-dem-sambesi-fluss-ein-riesenerfolg.72570.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler kümmern sich um ihren Teich *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1219676813084

*Wasserspiele im Trockenen*
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/zuerich/wasserspiele_im_trockenen_1.824720.html

*Wettangeln der Senioren am Jüterboger Karpfenteich *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._am_Jueterboger_Karpfenteich_Fische_sind.html

*Katerbower fühlen sich wie eine Familie*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...wer_fuehlen_sich_wie_eine_Familie_und_so.html

*Polizeiinspektion Harburg*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Polizeimeldungen/de/19451155/ots+Polizeiinspektion+Harburg+POL+WL+


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nur magere Bratwürstchen statt fetter Beute* 
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de:80/...ord_count=555&page_type=/6085.php&mode=detail

*Hier ist die Fischwelt noch intakt*
http://www.zuonline.ch/storys/storys.cfm?vID=12146

*Anglerjugend setzt auf Technik*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3425729

*Bessere Ausbildung für Fischer*
http://www.thurgauerzeitung.ch/default2.cfm?vDest=Artikel&id=879942&re=Thurgau


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bär attackiert Angler in Boot*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,577581,00.html

*Angler kümmern sich um ihren Teich*
http://www.mz-web.de:80/servlet/Con...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*Neues Waffengesetz*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1220911273327.shtml

*Fressen Kormorane Flüsse leer?*
http://rhein-zeitung.de/on/08/09/09/rlp/t/rzo472939.html

*Das Prinzip der Lässigkeit*
http://www.faz.net:80/s/Rub6F18BAF4...1A3~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Neuer See als Auslaufmodell*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/stn/page/detail.php/1813335


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Im Vereinsverbotsjahr gegründet 75 Jahre Angelsportverein/Fest ...*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3431243

*kirchanschöring: Fast jeder hat einen Fang gemacht*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/lokalnachrichten/text_sr.php?satz=17757

*Wild gewordener Schwarzbär attackiert Angler*
http://www.welt.de:80/vermischtes/article2429793/Wild-gewordener-Schwarzbaer-attackiert-Angler.html

*Angler mit Steinen beworfen*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1221084168588.shtml

*Schwarzbär verletzte Mann in seinem Boot*
http://www.die-topnews.de/schwarzbaer-verletzte-mann-in-seinem-boot-318427

*Bär attackiert Angler in Boot*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,577581,00.html

*Anglerverein Kiessee in eigenem Heim auf eigenem Grundstück*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/..._in_eigenem_Heim_auf_eigenem_Grundstueck.html

*Brücker Dominanz beim Kreishegefischen im Wiesenburger Park*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...shegefischen_im_Wiesenburger_Park_Angeln.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*«Grand Lady» Buggenhagen sagt «Servus»*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de:80/list/id/194000

*Waffen in der Weser*
http://www.sn-online.de/newsroom/regional/rinteln/stadt/art5427,684177

*PFT in Ville-Seen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660557492.shtml

*Ein großer Flusskrebs geht ins Netz*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...338_Ein_grosser_Flusskrebs_geht_ins_Netz.html

*Das Beste aus aller Welt*
http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de:80/texte/anzeigen/26375

*Frische Fische und jede Menge Unterhaltung* 
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,874065

*Sander: Pipeline nicht die Lösung*
http://www.sn-online.de/newsroom/regional/rinteln/art5426,684998

*Mallorca hat die Fischfang-Saison für Raors eröffnet*
http://www.mallorca-today.de/blog/n...ischfang-saison-fuer-raors-eroeffnet-775.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*In 40 Jahren nur vier Vorsitzende*
http://www.frankenpost.de:80/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,900590

*2,10 Meter: Das Monster von Loch Thenn* 
http://www.merkur-online.de/regionen/erding/Waller-Wels-Fischerei-Thenner-See-angeln;art8853,965397


----------



## kieler1983 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

was lustiges, gerade beim googeln gefunden:

http://www.rp-online.de/public/bild.../616224/Torwart-Wechsel-beim-MSV.html|article


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rätsel schnell lösen*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1218660565603.shtml

*PFT in Ville-Seen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660565581.shtml

*Freezers setzen auf ihren Angler, Schweiger und Torjäger*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...18/hamburg-freezers/stuermer-vitalij-aab.html

*SOKO Wismar*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001003432


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mittags fischen, abends feiern*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...len/685730_Mittags_fischen_abends_feiern.html

*Mit langen Ruten und viel Geduld* 
http://www.pragerzeitung.cz/?c_id=12898

*2,10 Meter: Das Monster von Loch Thenn *
http://www.merkur-online.de/regionen/mnord/Waller-Wels-Fischerei-Thenner-See-angeln;art8861,965984

*Tag der sauberen Bever*
http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=111&iArticleID=78400

*Angelpatent auch online lösbar*
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/kanton-bern/Angelpatent-auch-online-loesbar/story/16950140


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Keine Heimfahrt ohne Kachel. Dänengruppe des ASV 1920  *
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3442615

*POL-HH: 080921-1. Unglücksfall in Hamburg-Steinwerder - ein Angler ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/ots-Poliz...gluecksfall-in--/de/Polizeimeldungen/19621114

*Ein Toter und ein Vermisster bei Angelunfall in Hamburg*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/ein-toter-und-ein-vermisster-bei-r817578.htm

*Ausflug zum Kanal*
http://www.n-tv.de/Ausflug_zum_Kanal_Angler_ertrunken/210920081114/1026639.html

*Im Hamburger Hafen*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/nachrichten/234909.html

*Rügen: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/titel/...32.phtml?SID=95949891bdecc1bf6c87f943cc19971e

*Großreinemachen vorm Feiertag*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.zeulenrod...adt&region=Zeulenroda&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Zwei Angler im Hamburger Hafen ertrunken*
http://www.ftd.de/politik/international/:Zwei-Angler-im-Hamburger-Hafen-ertrunken/416366.html

*Die vergessenen Fußballtrainer Namen aus einer vergangenen Zeit*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubBC20E7BC6C2...64B30266808C6DFA33~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Angler bekommt Elch an den Haken*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,579775,00.html

*Dicke Fische und große Pokale*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...en/692089_Dicke_Fische_und_grosse_Pokale.html

*Schwerer Unfall eines Kleinbusses auf der A24 noch weiter ungeklärt*
http://www.mvregio.de:80/153019.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Besser als vorher*http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.nachricht...epage&region=National&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Schweden: Angler haben Elch am Haken*
http://www.nachrichten.ch/detail/320382.htm

*Nähmaschine aus Werse gefischt*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...t/693372_Naehmaschine_aus_Werse_gefischt.html

*Schweden: Angler haben Elch am Haken*
http://www.stock-world.de:80/panorama/Verschiedenes/2750919-Schweden_Angler_haben_Elch_am_Haken.html

*Keine Spur von vermutlich ertrunkenem Angler*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/article2480359/Keine-Spur-von-vermutlich-ertrunkenem-Angler.html

*Anglerglück am Regenrückhaltebecken*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/09/23/941794.html

*Fische, etwa aus dem Bodensee, können unbedenklich genossen werden ...*
http://stadt24.ch/page/23342/17


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Championstraining für Petrijünger* 
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/ludwig.../211/championstraining-fuer-petrijuenger.html

*Angeln Elsass und Vogesen*
http://www.elsass-netz.de/173/Aktiv-Urlaub/Angeln-Angelsport-Angelreviere.html

*Géradmer Vogesen Luftkurort*
http://www.elsass-netz.de:80/165/Vogesen-Vosges/Geradmer-Luftkurort.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischerfest am Markkleeberger See mit enviaM-Städtewettbewerb*
http://www.lizzy-online.de:80/modul...article&sid=15028&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

*Beitrag zum Naturschutz leisten*
http://www.nw-news.de/nw/lokale_news/paderborn/kreis_paderborn/?cnt=2596851

*Warten auf Rückkehr des Wassers*
http://www.freies-wort.de:80/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,878053

*Hafen Hamburg: Zwei Angler ertrunken*
http://www.die-topnews.de/hafen-hamburg-zwei-angler-ertrunken-319519

*Rollstuhlfahrer fiel ins Wasser*
http://www.nnn.de/aus-dem-polizeibe...icle/669/rollstuhlfahrer-fiel-ins-wasser.html

*Trennung mit Fragezeichen*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.jena.loka...rik=Sport&region=Jena&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Angler-Unfall im Hamburger Hafen - Leiche geborgen*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ham&module=dpa&id=19047900


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische zeigen sich als Party-Muffel*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.zeulenrod...adt&region=Zeulenroda&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Ein paar Einzelgänger machten den Anfang*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5190029.de.htm

*Tauchunfall in Lampertheimer See Übung der DLRG-Ortsgruppen des ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3454092

*Christian Held und der Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/va/lokales/vlotho/?sid=3ee303b582695184027cba2fd5fff749&cnt=2604254


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kapitaler Fischfang im Lech*
http://www.merkur-online.de:80/regionen/schongau/Fischfang-Hecht-Lech;art8865,969009

*Anwohner sauer auf Nachtclub-Besucher und Pommes-Personal *
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eschwe...f-Nachtclub-Besucher-und-Pommes-Personal.html

*Schubkarren, Fahrräder und jede Menge Flaschen*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...hen-_arid,63310_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,83.html

*Beim Angeln lernt man nicht nur Fischen - NBS gGmbH veranstaltete ...*
http://www.mvregio.de/mvr/153912.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ja-Wort in der Wildnis*
http://www.dernewsticker.de:80/news.php?id=49432

*Vom Bogenschießen bis hin zum Angeln*
http://mt-online.de/mt/lokales/minden/?sid=dd3761787af85fff6a3ec8f6a975efdf&cnt=2610190

*Mehr als 11.000 Angler im Kreis Minden-Lübbecke* 
http://www.wochenanzeiger-herford.de/?page=show&id=62671

*Wie die Fischer von Alaska die globale Finanzwelt retten*
http://www.bazonline.ch/ausland/ame...-die-globale-Finanzwelt-retten/story/27320897

*Abschied will gelernt sein: Harald Ringstorff*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/article2527687/Abschied-will-gelernt-sein-Harald-Ringstorff.html

*Kein Pardon für Fischdiebe *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/1558083-129,1,0.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln und puzzeln abseits der Hauptstraßen*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...ln_und_puzzeln_abseits_der_Hauptstrassen.html

*Siegburger beim Angeln ausgeraubt*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de:80/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=505124

*Angeln in Brandenburg und Schaufischen in Altfriedland *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Angeln-in...nd--/de/Wirtschaft-Boerse/Wirtschaft/19720614

*Kalilauge bedroht Anglerglück*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/meiningen/art2799,882455

*Fang des Lebens" ließ diesmal auf sich warten*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...des-lebens-liess-diesmal-auf-sich-warten.html

*Einbrecher stehlen zwölf Bootsmotore auf einen Schlag / Größter ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...f_Bootsmotore_auf_einen_Schlag_Groesster.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Russlands Premier Putin nimmt Judo-DVD auf*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de:80/article/politik/Russlands-Premier-Putin-nimmt-Judo-DVD-auf/16242

*Wieder Lachse in Basel!*
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/wieder-lachse-in-basel-102216

*Unbekannter stiehlt Angler-Ausrüstung*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/ulm/ulm/200810080409.html

*Terroristen-Jagd im Tirpitzhafen*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2476120
Anmerkung der Red.: Auch wens gut beisst, sollte man immer ein Auge für die Sicherheit über haben..

*Zwei Angler seit einer Woche vermisst*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/fulda/art5879,703044

*Prachtexemplar wurde präpariert*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3467479

*18. Jagd und Angeln im Messepark Leipzig-Markkleeberg*
http://leipzig-seiten.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4458&Itemid=44

*Auf dem Freigelände gibt es Schauwettkämpfe mit der Motorsäge*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/18-Messe-Jagd-und-Angeln-startet-auf-Leipziger-agra--/de/Regional/19732858

*Vermisste Männer durchgefroren in Wald gefunden *
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_E.php?id=1156234
Anmerkung der Red.: Was alles passieren kann......

*Ein Jäger und Angler*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/376895/


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Islands Staatshirte rät seinen Schäfchen*
http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at:80/home/lifeandstyle/timeout/346037/index.do

*Wenn die Glocken hell erklingen*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000013384

*Fische im Himmel angeln - Verrückte Bilderbücher*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.juniorlin...rline/startseite/seite_eins&other=&dbserver=1

*Die Experten*
http://fm4.orf.at/fm3000/224382

*Seebrücke: Kein Pardon für Petri-Jünger?*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2477781

*Kreisverband verteilt in Badingen Schleie / Zu viele Welse im ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...teilt_in_Badingen_Schleie_Zu_viele_Welse.html

*Hand am Rheinufer angeschwemmt*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1223648756798.shtml

*Köln - Gruselig! Angler findet menschlichen Arm am Rhein*

http://www.express.de/nachrichten/r...ichen-arm-am-rhein_artikel_1223463593629.html

*Campingurlaub im Naturpark Wildeshauser Geest*
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo61138.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Niklas Luhmann über die Liebe Ist die Liebe etwa ein Gefühl?*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubC17179D529A...E974691260C9DD25A~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html#

*Angler aus Seenot gerettet*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2478134

*Köln: Abetrennte Hand am Rheinufer angeschwemmt*
http://www.koeln.de/artikel/Koeln/Koeln-Abetrennte-Hand-am-Rheinufer-angeschwemmt-44614-1.html

*Rede von Minister Seidel beendet Fischtage*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/mantel...c-wap-20081012-110-dpa_19195246&LC=1223809566


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Saisonabschluss mit Müritzer Fischtagen - Seidel: Angeln und Essen ...*
http://www.mvticker.de:80/mv/news_i...tagen_seidel_angeln_essen_als_attraktion.html

*Angeln ohne viel Ahnung*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite2thueringenfw/art2437,884905
Unglaublich, dass sich die Vereine da sträuben, statt das zu nutzen..

*Nachwuchssorgen im Magdeburger Anglerverein / 2045 Elbestädter ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachr...sid=j3gvjdblao90sjvfvk181564i5&em_cnt=1196073

*Angler sammelten in anderthalb Stunden zwei Kubikmeter Müll am ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...anderthalb_Stunden_zwei_Kubikmeter_Muell.html

*Gifhorner Angler feiern Geburtstag mit Kommers*

http://www.aller-zeitung.de:80/newsroom/regional/dezentral/regional/art3411,706628

*Da schwamm ein Unterarm heran*
http://www.netzeitung.de/vermischtes/1185177.html

*Angler finden Unterarm im Rhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...d/624958/Angler-finden-Unterarm-im-Rhein.html

*Angler erledigten Pflegearbeiten im Schwanenteich*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hwanenteich_Regelmaessig_wird_abgefischt.html

*Brisante Funde vom Wockersee*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/parchim/artikeldetails/article/210/brisante-funde-vom-wockersee.html

*POL-K: 081013-3-K Zeugen fanden abgetrennten Unterarm - Eine Spur ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12415/1281135/polizei_koeln

*Unterarm trieb im Rhein*
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Unterarm-trieb-im-Rhein-21584932

*Städtische Hilfe für Kesselstädter Angler*
http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/709798.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Eine Idylle im Bachgrund*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/main-spessart/Karlstadt;art772,4751044

*Der Wels im Main*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub8D05117E1AC...A19B595BD73DC0B6D7~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Frischer Fisch für Feinschmecker*
http://german.china.org.cn/travel/txt/2008-10/15/content_16615616.htm

*Ergänzungen zum Vierteljahres-Fischereischein*
http://www.proplanta.de:80/web/them...1224083145&Fu1Ba=1140008702&WEITER=99&MEHR=99
Anmerkung der Red.: Und es rührt sich so langsam doch etwas...

*Im Altkreis Regeln für Brandenburger und Mecklenburger Gewässer ...*

http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...randenburger_und_Mecklenburger_Gewaesser.html

*Angler planen ihr Jubiläum*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2480637

*Prügel kassiert, statt Fische geangelt*
http://www.mv-online.de:80/lokales/...6_Pruegel_kassiert_statt_Fische_geangelt.html

*Angler leisten sich Hafen*
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2480528

*Harald Lang hat kein Verständnis: Sogar alte Motorräder zieht er ...*
http://www.hr-online.de:80/website/...sp?rubrik=2592&key=standard_document_35341980

*POL-HBPP: Munitionsfund am Edersee*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de:80/Hessis...idium-POL-HBPP--/de/Polizeimeldungen/19752924


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Keine Ruhe zum Angeln*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de:80/artikel/137384.keine-ruhe-zum-angeln.html

*Messe zum Jagd- und Angelsport beginnt*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/5830010.html

*Die Rückkehr der Lachse*
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/politik/20081017_srv0000003285100.html

*Gehörloser Angler kann wieder strahlen Großeinsatz für eine Angel*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/hamburg/aktuell/2008/10/17/grosseinsatz-fuer-eine-angel/mit-tauchern.html

*Klaviermusik treibt Regenwürmer in die Flucht*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/article2593383/Klaviermusik-treibt-Regenwuermer-in-die-Flucht.html

*Vom Ablassen des Stausees viel zu spät informiert*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1358060_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4498.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Warten auf den dicken Fang*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...region=Bad_Langensalza&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Eintauchen in den Herbst*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/21206_Eintauchen_in_den_Herbst.html

*Der König kehrt zurück*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de:80/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3480279

*Klaviermusik treibt Würmer in die Flucht*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...laviermusik_treibt_Wuermer_in_die_Flucht.html

*Gehegt und gepflegt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...d_gepflegt_Dirk_Klauke_zum_Aussetzen_der.html

*Recke: Fazit der Angler fällt famos aus*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo..._Recke_Fazit_der_Angler_faellt_famos_aus.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Elch am Haken*
http://www.st-hubertus.at:80/reviergang/?id=2500,1013018,,

*Mickys Clubhaus*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000882504

*Bürger sorgen für sauberes Dorf*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Fischer angeln Sympathien*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/friedrichshafen/stadt/200810230344.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*48-Jähriger aus Burgpreppach vermisst*
http://www.kanal8.de:80/default.aspx?ID=1775&showNews=294253

*Den Träumen ein Stück näher *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/den-traeumen-ein-stueck-naeher-1.html

*Zwei Angler vor Hiddensee aus der Ostsee gerettet*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/Zwei-Angler-vor-Hiddensee-aus-der-Ostsee-gerettet--/de/Politik/19778937


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Fliegenfischer ++ Der Tod kommt wie gerufen ++ Erntedank*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/article2624645/Kurz-und-knapp.html

*Dramatische Rettung von zwei Anglern*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online...43cfa7d9bd79eb9a9&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1012296

*GESCHEITERTER BILDUNGSGIPFEL Die vollkommene Verkrautung des Landes*
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,586096,00.html
Sogar der Spiegel merkts schon....

*Steinwedel: Aus Jux Sprengstoff gezündet?*
http://www.haz.de/newsroom/regional/art1065,715562

*Petri Heil, junger Angler*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/10/27/959924.html

*Siegfried Büll ist Anglerkönig*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2486303

*Kormorane auch am Schilfteich*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/MITTWEIDA/1388622.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sportangler-Verein Windheim vor 50 Jahren gegründet / Lange Suche ...*
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/petershagen/?sid=607e72f88b738a9bfabe51a7a23f798b&cnt=2654359

*Mettingen: Theele ist NWA-Anglerkönig*
http://www.ivz-online.de:80/lokales...66_Mettingen_Theele_ist_NWA_Anglerkoenig.html

*Unterarm gehört Ertrunkenem*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1225062071482.shtml

*BPOL-HB: Frierender dänischer Angler konnte heimreisen ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/70255/1289595/bundespolizeiinspektion_bremen

*Die "Eisvögel" waren im Abfischfieber*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/NewsDetails.asp?ID=37981

*Angeln soll für Touristen legal und attraktiv gemacht werden*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenfw/art2402,891338

*Oft dorniger Weg für Windheimer Angler*
http://mt-online.de/mt/lokales/petershagen/?sid=9ab3a347fb4f0d6444b30df820d2836a&cnt=2654359


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stralsunder Hafen Winterlager für Fische - Angeln verboten*
http://www.mvregio.de:80/nachrichten_region/156551.html

*Vermisster 24-Jähriger tot aus Fürther Weiher geborgen*
http://www.szon.de/news/wirimsueden/land/200810290655.html

*Eine Philosophie, die satt macht*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3493779

*Angler vom Schaalsee erfolgreich* 
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenow/artikeldetails/article/213/angler-vom-schaalsee-erfolgreich.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Leicht in der Hand und vibrationsfrei*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...78_Leicht_in_der_Hand_und_vibrationsfrei.html

*Lizenz zum Angeln*
http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de:...ord_count=555&page_type=/6095.php&mode=detail

*Angelfischerei an Flüssen und Seen äußerst beliebt*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=19406048


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mit der "Stippe" auf Karpfen-Pirsch *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104616364

*Backfischfest der Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/stadtteile-xaap2mxqx--7343722.html

*In Pritzwalk wurden am Wochenende die Teiche eröffnet*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...urden_am_Wochenende_die_Teiche_eroeffnet.html

*Evakuierungen nach heftigem Regen in Frankreich*
http://afp.google.com:80/article/ALeqM5j3MhrZQdzcjFlkMtUZp_rPSgN9WA


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*1,9-Kilo-Fisch bringt den Sieg*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3500815

*Wer sich nicht an die Gesetze hält, muss mit empfindlichen Strafen ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...elt_muss.html#kommt nicht immer aus der Natur

*Deutscher Rekord für Oberndorfer Angler*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...or/314782/deutscher_rekord_fuer_oberndor.html


----------



## wobbler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Deutscher Rekord für Oberndorfer Angler*
> http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...or/314782/deutscher_rekord_fuer_oberndor.html



unter der bildunterschrift steht " hecht " |uhoh:|gr:|kopfkrat

und 23 ki8lo ? ........... 23 pfund............. ok ! aber mehr doch nicht #t#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Natürliches aus Menschenhand*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3505762


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gerichtsverhandlung: Attacke auf die Kanzlerin*
http://www.focus.de:80/politik/deut...ung-attacke-auf-die-kanzlerin_aid_346963.html

*Mit Tante Laura kommt das Grauen*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article2692056/Mit-Tante-Laura-kommt-das-Grauen.html

*Fischer-Führerschein Auch Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=prr2008113-4G

*Der Mann, der Bayerns Schicksal spielt*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article2695144/Der-Mann-der-Bayerns-Schicksal-spielt.html

*Waffenhandel: Pistolen aus der Drau gefischt*
http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/320623/

*Prinz Charles wird 60 Ein Leben im Wartestand*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1218382134994.shtml

*Black Warrior River*
http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/453991

*Mitglieder des Vereins „Leistener Lanke“ treffen sich zum ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Vereins-Leistener-Lanke-treffen-sich-zum.html

*Mysteriöser Schaum in der Weißen Elster alarmierte Behörden*
http://www.spitzenstadt.de:80/plauen/index.php?menuid=18&reporeid=1092


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-BOR: Schöppingen - Fischwilderei*
http://www.presseportal.de:80/polizeipresse/pm/24843/1298483/polizei_borken

*Ein toller Hecht*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/meiningen/art2799,896450

*PFT-Belastung*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660808045.shtml

*Gründerfisch aus roter Pappe dokumentiert Selbständigkeit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104626057

*In Goldisthal: „Petri Heil!“*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/sonneberg/sonneberglokal/art2407,896340

*Angler versorgen den See mit Sauerstoff*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/laupheim/laupheim/200811100019.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lachse erobern die Weser zurück*
http://www.nw-news.de/nw/news/owl_/_nrw/?cnt=2680191

*Polizei sucht Angler*
http://www.ksta.de:80/html/artikel/1226337354421.shtml

*POL-K: 081111-5- LEV 69-jähriger Angler vermisst*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12415/1299667/polizei_koeln

*Auf der AbschusslisteAngler, Naturschützer und der Streit um den ...*
http://www.swr.de/reiss-und-leute/-/id=233218/nid=233218/did=4040172/qqb4xr/

*Edelfisch aus Neukirchen*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/moers/637083/Edelfisch-aus-Neukirchen.html

*Die große Angel ist schon fest in kleinen Händen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104629365

*Mit Schieß-Kuli beim Nacht-Angeln*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3514027

*Angeln als Erlebnis*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/383998/

*Polizei sucht vermissten Angler*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/euregi...skip=&_g=Polizei-sucht-vermissten-Angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Wildes Angeln": gut 160 Fische gestohlen - Roller entwendet*
http://www.osthessen-news.de:80/beitrag_A.php?id=1157740

*Wer denkt, das Petermännchen sei ein Spielkamerad, der hat sich ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Petermaennchen-sei-ein-Spielkamerad-der.html

*Viren gefährden die heimischen Fischarten*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/sigmaringen/messkirch/200811150035.html

*Angler fischen Forellen & Co. aus dem Teich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104633247

*PFT-Belastung durch Verzehr von Fisch*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/PFT-Belastung-durch-Verzehr-von-Fisch--/de/Politik/1985851

*Angelsportverein Besigheim will Laichrückzugsgebiete schaffen*
http://www.bietigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/stadt_kreis_artikel.php?artikel=3967025

*POL-MI: Pressebericht am Sonntag*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43553/1302428/polizei_minden_luebbecke

*39-jähriger Mann aus Espelkamp stürzt im Getmolder Hafen in den ...*
http://www.nw-news.de/nw/news/owl_/_nrw/?cnt=2690913

*Entschlackungskur für den Teich*
http://www.echo-online.de:80/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=681613


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Namibische Angler fangen dicken Fisch*
http://www.az.com.na:80/sport/namibische-angler-fangen-dicken-fisch.76603.php

*Leichnam des Anglers wird heute obduziert*
http://www.nw-news.de/nw/lokale_news/luebbecke/luebbecke/?cnt=2693428

*ASV richtet das Pokalangeln aus*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3520167

*Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000048910

*Obduktionsergebnis: Angler ertrunken*
http://mt-online.de/mt/lokales/nach...=f466173864989a11e00ee24eddc20d73&cnt=2695796

*Angler stirbt in Hafenbecken - Tod durch Ertrinken*
http://www.mv-online.de:80/aktuelle...tirbt_in_Hafenbecken_Tod_durch_Ertrinken.html

*Preußisch Oldendorf: Angler laut Obduktionsbericht ertrunken*
http://mt-online.de:80/mt/lokales/newsflash/?sid=f3e0c788ddaa5598e9e840c818635d98&cnt=2694585

*Meine Woche Das Bild vom Dorf*
http://www.welt.de:80/welt_print/article2752750/Das-Bild-vom-Dorf.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Grüne Woche 2009:Jagen und Angeln begeistert Tausende In Halle 26a ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6600/1305295/messe_berlin_gmbh

*Angler brauchen neu einen Sachkundeausweis*
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/...hen-neu-einen-Sachkundeausweis/story/18804513


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rügen: Angler nach Bootsunfall auf der Ostsee gestorben*
http://www.die-topnews.de:80/ruegen-angler-nach-bootsunfall-auf-der-ostsee-gestorben-326308

*Angler aus Brandenburg nach Bootsunfall auf der Ostsee gestorben*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-au...tsunfall-auf-der-ostsee--/de/Politik/19879914

*Winterhock der Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/stadtteile-xq3t3dbqx--8092724.html

*Wenn Angeln zur Gefahr wird*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3527062

*Angeln in Natur ist Ausgleich zum Job Thomas Herzog ist 25 Jahre ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3526476

*Endlich zurück in seiner Heimatstadt Jörg Lewitzki leitet seit ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3526750


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Der Mensch lebt nicht vom Brot allein" *
http://www.dradio.de:80/dkultur/sendungen/religionen/877983/

*"Pferd&Jagd“ setzt neue Akzente*
http://www.haz.de:80/newsroom/regional/art185,738265

*Teichwechsel nach Zählen und Wiegen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104641355

*Portugal das Paradies für Angler*
http://www.portu.ch:80/news/artikel/portugal-das-paradies-fuer-angler/100715/


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fleißige Helfer im Vordergrund*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3528697

*Angler fischen Müll aus Teichen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_stadt_oldenburg_artikel.php?id=1851153

*Geteiltes Quartier*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/frankfurt/1635060_Geteiltes-Quartier.html

*Highway zur Hölle: Vulkane und Geysire in Neuseeland *
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de:80/list/id/235982

*Unversehens Angler-Glück*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/unversehens-angler-glueck.html

*Extensiv bewirtschaftet*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Dirk-Klauke-ueber-die-verkrautete-Dosse.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sprachen sind sehr gefragt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104646680

*Erfolgreiche Fischumsetzaktion an den Hungener Teichen Rettung ...*
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/hun...er-fische-durch-mitglieder-des-asv-hungen-ev/

*Köder sollen Forellenbarsche in Swasiland locken*
http://www.az.com.na/sport/kder-sollen-forellenbarsche-in-swasiland-locken.77060.php

*Unversehens Angler-Glück*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchim/artikeldetails/article/210/unversehens-angler-glueck-1.html

*Über 600 000 Euro bewilligt*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1226655122595.shtml

*Ein Zuhause mit der Chance für eine neue weiße Weste* 
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1225104647428


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln an der Algarve*
http://www.portu.ch:80/portugal/news/angeln-an-der-algarve/100722/

*Flammender Protest in 41 Städten gegen Tiefensees Vertiefungspläne ...*
http://www.halleforum.de/Halle-Nachrichten/Fackeln-fuer-die-Elbe/17777


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*In Bendestorf gibt's dicke Karpfen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/12/02/983058.html

*Spaziergänger werfen Anglern Tierquälerei vor*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/dueren...gaenger-werfen-Anglern-Tierquaelerei-vor.html
Anmerkung der Red: Sein Verhalten in der Öffentlichkeit sollte man sich schon überlegen....

*Fischjagd im geschützten Gewässer*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1228208918999.shtml

*Mitgliederzahlen und Fischbestand rückläufig*
http://www.stimberg-zeitung.de/6089...ord_count=555&page_type=/6089.php&mode=detail

*Lochhausen-Aubing: Verwaltung lässt die Wasserqualität ermitteln*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/058385/865/2661977/Vom-Baggersee-zum-Badeparadies.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Haben die Politiker zu wenig getan? Bürgermeister Maier verspricht ... *
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3543324

*Die Kormorane ernten fleißig mit am Rursee*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1228208922023.shtml

*Wohlig warm durch den Winter*
http://www.openpr.de/news/264870/Wohlig-warm-durch-den-Winter.html

*Tagebau Düren*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1228404072313.shtml

*Fischerei-Chef versichert: Angler sind keine Tierquäler*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/dueren...versichert-Angler-sind-keine-Tierquaeler.html

*Der Klimawandel lockt immer mehr Mittelmeerfische in die Nordsee*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/spezial/dossiers/klimawandel/115984/index.php

*Sticks auf den Tisch! Ein Kurzkrimi*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/computer/887309/

*Dr. Regener Landkarte Vista 9*
http://www.krabbenpost.de/archives/726-Dr.-Regener-Landkarte-Vista-9.html

*Mit Arbeits- und Fangleistung ganz vorn*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20081206_srv0000003493651.html

*Kuno, die Legende kehrt zurück*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/moenchengladbach/647592/Kuno-die-Legende-kehrt-zurueck.html

*Toter Mann in Schwedt entdeckt*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/berlin/region/detail_ddpb2b_2287430570.php

*59-Jähriger tot entdeckt*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=19772456

*Superhirn sucht Lösung für Honda*
http://www.20min.ch/sport/formel1/story/Superhirn-sucht-Loesung-fuer-Honda-26718808

*Angler beweisen sich im "Fühlschmecksehhörriech"-Test*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tettnang/meckenbeuren/200812090268.html

*KANU: „Konnte es nicht glauben“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eter-Amend-aus-Potsdam-wurde-zum-Trainer.html

*Lanzarote: Angler entdeckt den mit Handschellen gefesselten ...* 
http://www.islacanaria.net/angler-findet-gefesselten-leichnam-08122008-8430.html

*Musikzug mit der Nikolausmütze Beim Ball des Angelsportvereins ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3548213

*Petri Heil an Nikolaus*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/kitzingen/Uebersicht-Angler-Wels-Waller;art773,4865106

*Fragen Sie Reich-Ranicki Was denken Sie von Hemingway?*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub1DA1FB848C1...329~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Kapitaler Hecht ging an die Angel*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigslu...le/211/kapitaler-hecht-ging-an-die-angel.html

*Jeanswesen feiern Weihnacht*
http://tagblatt.de/2779379/Nachrichten/Rottenburg

*Naturschutz nicht aus den Augen lassen*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...2_Naturschutz_nicht_aus_den_Augen_lassen.html

*Walenki für Deutschland*
http://www.net-tribune.de/article/r091208-09.php

*Umdenken angesagt: Das Nachtsichtgerät bei Lidl*
http://www.sw-online.de/wm?catId=12322969&artId=13412738

*Preisgekrönte Initiativen zur Selbsthilfe*
http://www.hwelt.de/c/content/view/2911/1/ 

*Über 100 Teichanlagen locken Angler Seit 1992 schon 1079 ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3552552

*Soziales Gabriele Daubas von der Tiertafel in Rehbrücke ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-Daubas-von-der-Tiertafel-in-Rehbruecke.html

*Die Mülltonne in der Post*
http://www.hna.de/wolfhagenstart/00_20081210190940_Die_Muelltonne_in_der_Post.html

*Ziehen der Aal-Sperre entrüstet die Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1228807337112

*Fischerprüfung bestanden*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/heinsb...link=&skip=&_g=Fischerpruefung-bestanden.html

*Killerfisch am Haken 15-Jähriger kämpft anderthalb Stunden mit Hai*
http://www.express.de/nachrichten/n...lb-stunden-mit-hai_artikel_1225960000949.html

*Angler nach Duell mit Hai schwer verletzt*
http://www.oe24.at/welt/weltchronik/Angler_nach_Duell_mit_Hai_schwer_verletzt_403688.ece

*Jäger, Angler, Büchersammler: Fachzeitschrift "Aus dem Antiquariat ...*
http://bildungsklick.de/pm/65051/ja...aus-dem-antiquariat-erscheint-am-12-dezember/


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Karpfen ist Brandenburger Fisch des Jahres 2009*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/berlin/region/detail_ddpb2b_2290777470.php

*Bombenjob für Friedensstab*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Campingplatz Landshut erhält die Auszeichnung "Ecocamping"*
http://www.idowa.de/vilsbiburger-zeitung/container/container/con/1801788.html

*Olympiasieger Ihle ehrt die besten Nachwuchsathleten Sachsen-Anhalts*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/sport...sid=u7bpq1os7vn29luu83b6m3c3j3&em_cnt=1245585

*Verband Mecklenburgischer Ostseebäder: Positive Jahresbilanz mit 5 ...*
http://www.am-samstag.de/dbr/news_i...hresbilanz_5_5_millionen_uebernachtungen.html

*Buch der Woche Ein Kind, ein Pferd, ein Krieg*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article2871580/Ein-Kind-ein-Pferd-ein-Krieg.html

*Baggersee: Angler entdecken Fleischteile*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1228515326707.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aktiv erholen – Gut Klostermühle*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/magazin/reise/;art294,2683684

*Formel 1 - Alternativen für Jenson Button*
http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/f...utton-12-monate-faulenzen-ist-nicht-ziel.html

*Gerne mal "auf einen Rheinzander"*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3559133

*Kirchgäßner mit allen Titeln*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20081216_srv0000003560136.html

*Duisburg / Voerde*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...er-finden-Leiche-des-vermissten-Matrosen.html

*POL-DU: Duisburg-Walsum: Matrose ertrunken, Leiche in Voerde gefunden*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/50510/1320877/polizei_duisburg

*Aus Süßen kommen zwei Bundessieger*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=42ab91b3ef52ef4868916c5676d0b943

*Die toten Flüsse von Usbekistan Viele Gewässer in Zentralasien ...*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/850383/537/2682498/Die-toten-Fluesse-von-Usbekistan.html

*Helmut Schmidt und der Brahmsee*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article2890514/Helmut-Schmidt-und-der-Brahmsee.html

*Brühland: „Die CDU ist meine politische Heimat“*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...land-Die-CDU-ist-meine-politische-Heimat.html

*Sieversdorfer bereiten Jubiläum vor*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eiten-Jubilaeum-vor-Noch-ein-halbes-Jahr.html

*SOKO Köln*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001446458


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Persönliche Schicksale (17) Beim Angeln kommt der Junge zur Ruhe*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/1902276

*Roy-Lichtenstein-Ausstellung in Hamburg Er machte Comics zur Kunst*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/2008/12/roy-lichtenstein-ausstellung/im-mkg-hamburg.html

*Animal Crossing Die ganze Welt in einem Spiel*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/digital/partner/2008/12/nintendo/artikel/animalcrossing/die-ganze-welt.html

*Datenrettung Kroll Ontrack wählt die kuriosesten Datenverluste 2008* 
http://www.gulli.com/news/datenrettung-kroll-ontrack-w-2008-12-18/

*Hwal - Der Bogen *
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001446422


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Öffentliches Leben - Ein Berliner filmt seinen Alltag fürs Internet*
http://www3.ndr.de/sendungen/zapp/archiv/internet/zappmarcelkotzurinternet100.html

*Bereit zu Geländeverkauf für Reha-Klinik*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3563397&ressort=63

*Mehr Geld für Sicherung und mögliche Schadensregulierung eingeplant*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...moegliche-Schadensregulierung-eingeplant.html

*Der Wunsch nach wahrer Idylle*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/viersen/652136/Der-Wunsch-nach-wahrer-Idylle.html

*Landesfischereiverband übernimmt Fischerprüfung /Agrarpolitik ...*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...1229610457&Fu1Ba=1140008702&WEITER=99&MEHR=99

*Kein Fischerpatent mehr ohne Kursbesuch*
http://www.tagblatt.ch/aktuell/thur...herpatent-mehr-ohne-Kursbesuch;art689,1228332

*Rhein-Sieg-Kreis Jahresrückblick 2008 Teil IV:*
http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/716729.html

*Fischen am Edersee wird deutlich teurer*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/landkreis/art7780,764320

*Geplanter Wasserwanderrastplatz soll auch der Feuerwehr und ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ll-auch-der-Feuerwehr-und-gehbehinderten.html

*Fleischfondue statt Karpfen blau*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte.../881367_Fleischfondue_statt_Karpfen_blau.html

*ReiseMarkt Rhein-Neckar-Pfalz, 9. - 11. Januar 2009*
http://www.dein-touristik.net/touristik_news/16532_reisemarkt_rhein_neckar_pfalz.html

*20 Messen im Kalender 2009*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bodenseekreis-oberschwaben/friedrichshafen/art372474,3565091


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Havel Aale" durch Dioxine belastet*
http://www.mazarchiv.de/_suche/3126...avelaale_sind_sauber__ernaehrung_fischer.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Ich wollte ihn nicht töten"*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ringen&region=National&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Der Widerstand schönen Herzeleids*
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/kultur/20081222_srv0000003576034.html

*Sorge um Obstwiese und Uferidylle Gimbsheimer Angelclub sieht sich ...*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3566701

*Eng und kuschelig*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ik=Stadt&region=Artern&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Die Bestien belauerten sich wie im alten Rom*
http://www.bazonline.ch/sport/weitere/Die-Bestien-belauerten-sich-wie-im-alten-Rom/story/30485436

*„Wir können zusammensein – und das ist das Wichtigste“*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal..._zusammensein_und_das_ist_das_Wichtigste.html

*Ronald Menzel über Verbraucherwarnung, Artenschutz und die neuen ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...raucherwarnung-Artenschutz-und-die-neuen.html

*Störzeit an der Nebel*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrow/artikeldetails/article/214/stoerzeit-an-der-nebel.html

*Fischfarmen sollen Thunfisch retten *
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,597948,00.html

*Angeln ohne Latein: Die Wurfweite macht’s – So fliegen Kunstköder ... *
http://www.ratschlag24.com/index.ph...e-machts-so-fliegen-kunstkoeder-weiter_00003/

*Marius kämpft tapfer weiter*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/stadt/200812240045.html

*Museumsfische sind eine Schloss-Attraktion*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...seumsfische-sind-eine-Schloss-Attraktion.html

*Waller wartet am Bootshaus auf Beute*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012902958704&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*Die Krippe im Clemenshospital erzählt nicht nur eine Geschichte*
http://www.echo-muenster.de/node/47415

*Skifahren und Eisangeln in Québec*
http://www.az-web.de/news/reisen-de...kip=&_g=Skifahren-und-Eisangeln-in-Qubec.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Fischer und seine Furcht*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/12/27/997601.html

*Auszeit am See*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/erkelenz/654507/Auszeit-am-See.html

*Der Tag, als die Erde unterging*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/welt/440320/index.do

*Seenotretter: Immer im Einsatz*
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstein/artikeldetail/article/111/seenotretter-immer-im-einsatz.html
Anmerkung der Red.: Immer wieder wichtig, auf die Arbeit der DGzRS hinzuweisen!!

*Feuerwehr befreit Gans aus misslicher Lage*
http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=1&iArticleID=81678

*Schwedens Stummfilmdramen, Yakuzas im Erdbebengebiet *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/156386/182/2694253/Seelentransport.html

*Das ist was für richtige Jungs: Fische angeln*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/12/29/998690.html

*Dramatische Unglücksfälle in der Elbe - eine Chronik*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/12/29/998735.html

*Kursus für angehende Angler*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/12/29/998801.html

*Gaudí in der Wüste*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,596965,00.html

*Groß Kreutz (Havel) will die Unterhaltung der Asphalttrasse ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-will-die-Unterhaltung-der-Asphalttrasse.html

*Weiterführende Maßnahmen sollen die Havelrenaturierung ergänzen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ng-ergaenzen-Flankenschutz-vorgeschlagen.html

*Kleine Helden und große Stars*
http://www.mvregio.de/183685.html

*Angelverein „Gründling“ 1939 Birkenwerder feiert am 7. Januar ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-feiert-am-Januar-Geburtstag-Angelschule.html

*Das Madeira-Projekt*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausland/politik/aktuell/1651907_Das-Madeira-Projekt.html

*Das tägliche Beben*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/magazin/...o-Calabria-Kalabrien-Messina;art15504,2694214

*Brandenburger Karpfen schwimmen zur IGW 2009*
http://www.openpr.de/news/270223/Brandenburger-Karpfen-schwimmen-zur-IGW-2009.html

*Kanton Solothurn «Petri Heil!» den Fischern*
http://www.azonline.ch/pages/index....srub=100211486&pfdID=70&&Artikel_ID=102006217

*Angriff aus dem Meer Vor Australien soll ein riesiger Weißer Hai ...*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/150384/411/2697022/Angriff-aus-dem-Meer.html

*Viele Pokale und Medaillen geangelt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mannheim/artikel/20081231_srv0000003612522.html

*Letzte Folge (22): Der Schlammpeitzger*
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/giessen/beitrag/4721/letzte-folge-22-der-schlammpeitzger/

*"Ernte" bis zum Jahreswechsel*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852947924

*Angeln ohne Latein: Erfolgreich Barsch fangen im Winter *
http://www.ratschlag24.com/index.ph...rfolgreich-barsch-fangen-im-winter_000032383/

*Als der Segeberger See noch der „Gefrierschrank“ der Stadt war*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2519995

*Bewirtschaftungsrecht hat zum Jahresbeginn den Besitzer gewechselt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...resbeginn-den-Besitzer-gewechselt-Angler.html

*Festschmaus bei Angelsportlern*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3576084


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Internationale Bootsausstellung Düsseldorf Die boot hat Jubiläum*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article2964204/Die-boot-hat-Jubilaeum.html

*Rotterdam baggert für den nächsten Boom*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/01/03/1001495.html

*Stachelschweine kommen schon mit Stacheln auf die Welt*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...e_kommen_schon_mit_Stacheln_auf_die_Welt.html

*Ausgerechnet Schuhe!*
http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/460096

*Deutschlands schönstes Winterversteck*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/01/03/1001154.html

*Ruhige Hand und gutes Auge bringen Pokale und Titel*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852949298

*25 Jahre Privatfernsehen: Trübe Aussichten zum Jubiläum*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/medien/2...uebe-aussichten-zum-jubilaeum_aid_359274.html

*Skipisten in den Rocky Mountains*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,599224,00.html

*Angler wollen junge Menschen ansprechen*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3578995

*Öko-Pläne fürs Wasserwerk*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/solingen/656863/Oeko-Plaene-fuers-Wasserwerk.html

*Ein Prignitzer entwickelte eine Satteldecke, die bei Reitsportlern ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-eine-Satteldecke-die-bei-Reitsportlern.html

*Bösdorfer hilft afrikanischen Fischern*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/68941_Boesdorfer_hilft_afrikanischen_Fischern.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Natürlicher Zuwachs? *
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1230850613595.shtml

*LokalesPlön Meinungen aus dem Kreis Plön zum verschärf...*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/plo..._Ploen_zum_verschaerften_Bussgeldkatalog.html

*Schöner warten*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/frankfurt/1654296_Schoener-warten.html

*Forellenangeln: Boris Wagner Drittbester auf der Welt *
http://www.hna.de/korbachstart/00_20090106102500_Forellenangeln_Boris_Wagner_Drittbester_auf_de.html

*POL-SFA: Walsrode: Schaufensterscheibe zerstört; Soltau: Zeugen ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/59460/1330748/polizeiinspektion_soltau_fallingbostel

*Thüringen am Abend*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=57106

*Rockfish â€“ Angeln mal anders*
http://elhabib.at/2009/01/06/rockfish-angeln-mal-anders/

*Postfiliale in BdS-Regie mit Zabbe-Briefmarke*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mannheim/artikel/20090107_srv0000003630455.html

*Wittstocker „Haubentaucher“ fahren jedes Jahr zum Hochseeangeln ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...fahren-jedes-Jahr-zum-Hochseeangeln-nach.html

*Schlittschuhlauf im Waldschwimmbad? In der Kälte wächst Eisschicht ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3580377

*Karl-Heinz Ullrich feiert 50. Geburtstag*
http://stimme.de/regioticker/art16233,1430001


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jagen, Hunde, Angeln: alles in Dortmund*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?aktion=jour_pm&comefrom=scan&r=352094

*Eine Bilanz mit viel Sprengstoff *
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1231173622752.shtml

*Auf der Flucht*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/ratgeber/248360.html

*Dublonen des Samiel Jugenbuch ab 10 Jahre Kapitel 3*
http://www.rp-online.de/hps/client/...:opinio::/fotos_geschichten/fortsetzung_folgt...

*484 Bußgeldbescheide ausgereicht*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/484-bugeldbescheide-ausgereicht.78877.php

*Ausgabe der Angelscheine*
http://mt-online.de/mt/lokales/petershagen/?sid=a389956f2ea0780f6ebc3b11c5528d05&cnt=2779262

*Die Torhüter beim EHC München*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/655387/049/2705585/Gutes-Gespann.html

*Grenzen der Notwehr Prozess um Gewaltexzess: Ankläger fordert ...*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/252386/354/2705638/Grenzen-der-Notwehr.html

*Die Wurstbrühe kommt in die Milchkanne*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/alblauchert/200901090038.html

*„Gründling“-Verein gab Empfang*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ab-Empfang-Anerkennung-von-vielen-Seiten.html

*Tote Fische in der Schwenze / Kormorane fraßen die Kadaver*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...he-in-der-Schwenze-Kormorane-frassen-die.html

*Ressourcen für später bewahren*
http://www.az.com.na/kommentar/ressourcen-fr-spter-bewahren.78822.php

*Angel-Urlaub auf Bornholm*
http://www.ostsee-netz.de/174/2009-0801/angeln-bornholm-2009.html


----------



## rallye-vid (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rhein-Herne-Kanal: Frachter sinkt auf Grund*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/herne/2009/1/12/news-104136215/detail.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bitte nicht stören!*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/frankfurt/1656442_Bitte-nicht-stoeren.html

*Opfer oder Täter?*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/225/453912/text/

*Ausgabe der Angelscheine*
http://mt-online.de/mt/lokales/minden/?sid=941172d40a7a1ff38d16cfd8b94d454c&cnt=2781281

*Tourismusverband wirbt um Eisangler*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online...cc5937b730319a314&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1102206

*Toter Angler am Strand von Noer geborgen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...Toter_Angler_am_Strand_von_Noer_geborgen.html

*Ausflugsziele im Bayerischen Wald *
http://www.bayerischer-wald-news.de/news/ausflugsziele_im_bayerischen_wald-10249.html

*Mit Cyril Chauquet um die Welt*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001452910

*56-jähriger Angler an der Eckernförder Bucht tot geborgen*
http://www.abendblatt.de/appl/newsticker2/index.php?channel=ham&module=dpa&id=20019210

*Kaliningrad: Angler von treibender Eisscholle gerettet*
http://www.kaliningrad.aktuell.ru/k...r_von_treibender_eisscholle_gerettet_312.html

*Das Badeparadies hat seinen Preis*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/151388/853/2708745/hat-seinen-Preis.html

*Vereinsarbeit Gewässerpflege am zugefrorenen Holbecker See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...am-zugefrorenen-Holbecker-See-Angler-auf.html

*Vermisster Angler tot aufgefunden*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/hamburg/region/detail_ddpb2b_2316679260.php

*POL-NMS: Vermisster Angler tot aufgefunden*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/47769/1332966/polizeidirektion_neumuenster

*Erlebniswelt Grüne Woche Zehn Tour-Vorschläge für die weltgrößte ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6600/1333329/messe_berlin_gmbh

*Fast 1400 Umweltstraftaten im Land Brandenburg*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...im-Land-Brandenburg-Von-Muellskandal-bis.html

*Fischereiverein erlebt einen Boom*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...921545_Fischereiverein_erlebt_einen_Boom.html

*Detlef Biniok und die Brücker Angler hegen auch im Winter den ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...iniok-und-die-Bruecker-Angler-hegen-auch.html

*Eisangeln faszinierte viele *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/eisangeln-faszinierte-viele.html

*Mit dem General-Anzeiger zur Messe Jagd & Hund*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10490&detailid=543952

*(Sächsische Zeitung)*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2044913

*Der Böglweiher wird doch kein Anglerparadies*
http://www.nm-online.de/artikel.asp?art=949900&kat=16

*"Schwarzangler" aus der Luft*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.inderregi...Stadt&region=Saalfeld&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Claus-Dieter Sänger ist Ehrenvorsitzender der Angler-Gemeinschaft ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/9706426

*"Ertrunkener" meldet sich*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1770&showNews=332248

*Winterrundgang durch Halle (Saale)*
http://www.halleforum.de/Halle-Nachrichten/Winter-Winterrundgang-durch-Halle-(Saale)/18638


----------



## dirk-mann (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Moin

da warst aber fleißig

gruß dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Gehört halt dazu. Hier die nächste:
*Warum man Hans Zach lieben muss*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...l/659947/Warum-man-Hans-Zach-lieben-muss.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bei der Kälte keine Lust zum Beißen*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/...08/bei-der-kaelte-keine-lust-zum-beissen.html

*Marlin Masters vor der Küste Mauritius*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldunge...us-communications-media-gmbh/boxid-83076.html

*Gleich zwei Einbrüche in Lindlar*
http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=43&iArticleID=82056

*Walter Streblow leitet den Verein Flacher Hahn*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...low-leitet-den-Verein-Flacher-Hahn-Immer.html

*Revier für Jäger und Angler mit Rentieren und Aquarium*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...er_und_Angler_mit_Rentieren_und_Aquarium.html

*Angeln auf dem Eis fasziniert*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchim/artikeldetails/article/210/angeln-auf-dem-eis-fasziniert.html

*Einmal im Jahr geht es zum Hechtangeln an den Schmiedeteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852965124

*Angler entfernen am Ufer trockenes Schilf*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852964880

*Der Eistote ist noch am Leben*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2045537


----------



## rallye-vid (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Taucher suchen Mann*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...furt/hoerstel/923396_Taucher_suchen_Mann.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Eröffnungsbericht Grüne Woche 2009: Sicherung der Welternährung ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6600/1334767/messe_berlin_gmbh

*Forschen mit der Geduld des Anglers*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/forschen-mit-der-geduld-des-anglers--10320646.html

*Winterdienst, Kirchberg-Laternen, Abrissdreck und vieles mehr*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...aternen-Abrissdreck-und-vieles-mehr-Kalt.html

*Putin gibt sein Debüt als Künstler*
http://www.marler-zeitung.de/index....rd_count=555&page_type=/index.php&mode=detail

*Obwohl die Seen zugefroren sind, denken viele Lindower nicht daran ... *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-zugefroren-sind-denken-viele-Lindower.html

*POL-LDK: Tägliches Lagebild Lahn-Dill*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/56920/1335520/polizei_lahn_dill

*Die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten zur Messe*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1016015/Die_wichtigsten_Fragen_und_Antworten_zur_Messe.html

*Die wichtigsten Fragen: "Wo kann ich eine Pause machen?"*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...ten_Fragen_Wo_kann_ich_eine_Pause_machen.html

*Eislaufspaß schreckt Fische auf*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3591685

*Nabu-Chef: Jäger und Angler töten Tiere in Not*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.saalfeld....Stadt&region=Saalfeld&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Kleine Botschaften fürs Jahr*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852967133


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Zintweiher-Angler legen den Barsch aufs Eis*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...de/345122/die_zintweiher_angler_legen_de.html

*Der Untergang der Neocons und das Ende von „Angler“*
http://diepresse.com/home/politik/aussenpolitik/444604/index.do

*Weltgrößte Wassersportmesse öffnet*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/euregi..._g=Weltgroesste-Wassersportmesse-oeffnet.html

*SCHRÄGE SCHILDER Sägen am eigenen Sitz verboten!*
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkultur/0,1518,595878,00.html

*SONDERSHAUSEN: Neuerungen für Angler*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Ratgeber&region=Mantel&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Angelurlaub in Ungarn*
http://www.ungarn-netz.de/173/angelurlaub-ungarn.html 

*Kormorane regen die Fischer auf *
http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/335883/

*In der Kneipe groß geworden*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...lgte/926045_In_der_Kneipe_gross_geworden.html

*"Moral und Gemeinschaft stimmen" *
http://www.pinneberger-tageblatt.de...gion/newsdetails/article/188/moral-und-g.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Putins Erstlingswerk Volkskunst aus St. Petersburg*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubEBED639C476...136~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed

*Schlaglöchern auf der Spur*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/rhlo/Rheine;art994,459780

*Brasilianischer Präsident lädt Bush zum Angeln ein*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/brasilianischer-praesident-laedt-bush-zum-r1015024.htm

*Partnerschaft im Tiefschlaf*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzow/artikeldetails/article/216/partnerschaft-im-tiefschlaf.html

*Jagen und Fischen 2009*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/messe-muenchen-gmbh/boxid-84233.html

*Gefiederte Jäger ärgern Angler*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,922225

*Anton Prechtl Ehrenmitglied des Anglerbunds*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...de/346281/anton_prechtl_ehrenmitglied_de.html

*Wacklig auf dem Wake-Board*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/duesseldorf-stadt/663086/Wacklig-auf-dem-Wake-Board.html


----------



## rallye-vid (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ozeandüngung: Grünes Licht für Algenexperiment*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,603600,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Fische fangen ist nicht das Thema"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/fische-fangen-ist-nicht-das-thema--10541053.html

*Erneute Komoranjagd zieht Anzeige nach sich *
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.saalfeld....Stadt&region=Saalfeld&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Er sorgt für Sicherheit in Böckingen*
http://www.stimme.de/heilbronn/nachrichten/stadt/sonstige;art1925,1441440

*Ehrungen für die erfolgreichen Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/kitzingen/Ehrungen-fuer-die-erfolgreichen-Angler;art773,4935063

*Lula lädt Bush zum Angeln ein*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/ausland/amerika/Lula-laedt-Bush-zum-Angeln-ein/story/27021831

*Eisangler harren auf Fang*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=20121102

*Keine Zeit zum Angeln*
http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2009/04/32491.html

*50 Kilo schwerer Marmorkarpfen aus Kiesgrube gezogen*
http://www.net-tribune.de/article/210109-255.php

*Tourismusexperte sieht noch viel Potenzial*
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de/in...t_news]=11281&cHash=ecc6b753f4&ftu=1e710b1cfa

*Das Ungeheuer macht Karriere DFB-Trainer Horst Hrubesch betreut ...*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/251384/468/2725440/Das-Ungeheuer-macht-Karriere.html

*Sport-Angler freuen sich über junge Mitstreiter*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=16979

*PFT im Blut gefunden*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1231945323375.shtml

*Kollektives Stillhalten*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1231945325537.shtml

*Ein Küchenchef kocht für unsere Leser*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/01/24/1022446.html

*Gansgroßer Gottseibeiuns*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...nkfurt/1663938_Gansgrosser-Gottseibeiuns.html

*Chemikalien im Roddersee*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1231945325535.shtml

*Statt Köder hängen Gewichte am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852976614

*Den Wanderpokal errungen*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/den-wanderpokal-errungen.html

*Freizeitmöglichkeiten im Bayerischen Wald*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/wellnesshotel-zum-kramerwirt/boxid-85469.html

*Anbieter haben zahllose Käufer an der Angel*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=17052

*Wechsel an der ASV-Spitze: Schubert für Hoge*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...sel_an_der_ASV_Spitze_Schubert_fuer_Hoge.html

*Johannländer Meisterangler*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/netphen/2009/1/26/news-108125602/detail.html

*Wedlitzer kehren Verein den Rücken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852977478

*Voigtländer bleibt Vorsitzender des Anglerclubs*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main...t-Vorsitzender-des-Anglerclubs;art774,4948539

*Schul-Computer wieder aufgetaucht - im Wasser*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2057211


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler setzen sich für Wiese-Renaturierung ein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/scho...h-fuer-wiese-renaturierung-ein--10860663.html

*Randalierer bestehlen erneut Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852979544

*Hochkarätige Referenten beißen an*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/badsaulgau/badsaulgau/200901271715.html

*Jahrelang gelaubt Ex von Olivia Newton-John doch nicht tot?*
http://www.express.de/nachrichten/n...ohn-doch-nicht-tot_artikel_1232796964407.html

*Angeln ist bewegungsloses Sitzen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/vest-sport/2009/1/28/news-108554811/detail.html
Anmerkung der Red. : Dieser Herr sollte mal fliegenfischen, spinnfischen auf Mefo oder ähnliches ;-))

*Verträge für zwei weitere Bücher unterzeichnet*#
http://www.openpr.de/news/276861/Vertraege-fuer-zwei-weitere-Buecher-unterzeichnet.html

*Konzept wurde erarbeitet / Steg am Hotelufer ist umstritten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rbeitet-Steg-am-Hotelufer-ist-umstritten.html

*Hilfeschreie an der Mülltonne*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/magazin/kultur/?sid=4vqfias2b7u546vpc6c7rj3kg1&em_cnt=1312658

*Senn: "Retention im Auge behalten"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/vogtsburg/senn-retention-im-auge-behalten--10902636.html

*Angler reden über Termine*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/schmallenberg/2009/1/28/news-108572611/detail.html

*Der Angelsportverein verstärkt die Jugendarbeit*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ihri...in-verstaerkt-die-jugendarbeit--10944530.html

*Leichenteile in der Isar Angler findet zwei Arme*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/muenchen/ak...eile-in-der-isar/angler-findet-zwei-arme.html

*Angler gegen Wasserkraftwerk*
http://www.taz.de/regional/nord/bremen/artikel/?dig=2009/01/31/a0193&cHash=f530a165df

*Jagd erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit / 349.339 Jagdscheininhaber ...*
http://www.verbaende.com/News.php4?m=59082


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aufmerksame Passanten haben auf dem Kölpinsee bei Klink einen Schlittschuhläufer aus dem Eis gerettet.*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/187142.html

*Google erobert das Meer*
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,605077,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Münchner Handelsvertreter (35) ermordet!* 
http://www.abendzeitung.de/muenchen/83634

*Fahnder suchen nach möglichem Motiv für die Tat*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/554381/948/2739067/35-Jaehriger-in-Sendlinger-Wohnung-ermordet.html

*Keine Annäherung im Kormoran-Streit*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/keine-annaeherung-im-kormoran-streit--11043209.html

*150.000 Meerforellen – Blick in die Brutanlage*
http://www.en-online.de/source/code/visitor_en/news2.asp?Objekt=5678

*Bessere Vereinsbedingungen*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/bessere-vereinsbedingungen.html

*Trotz Mitgliederschwund neuer Jahresplan beim Dannenwalder Verein ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Jahresplan-beim-Dannenwalder-Verein-Zum.html

*Titel geht an Daniel Fehrmann*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...urt/960879_Titel_geht_an_Daniel_Fehrmann.html

*Zum Fischen geht's derzeit raus aufs Eis*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-...=Zum-Fischen-gehts-derzeit-raus-aufs-Eis.html

*Petrijünger ziehen Oscar an Land*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229852996367

*BILD-Serie über eine Lotto-Tragödie Wir haben den Jackpot geknackt!*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/vermischtes/2009/02/04/lotto-serie/wir-haben-den-jackpot-geknackt.html

*Angler haben viel geleistet*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchim/artikeldetails/article/210/angler-haben-viel-geleistet.html

*Erste Frau auf dem Anglerthron*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/tecklenburger_land/21613328.html

*Monster im Badesee*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001454461

*Weltbörsen und Finanzmärkte auf einen Blick*
http://www.20-cent.de/geld/Boerse-Boersen-Waehrung-Kurse;art759,1791387

*Die nächste Möglichkeit für eine Anglerprüfung ist am 21. März ...*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_3_4415.php

*Diebe wollten angeln*
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1233586085401.shtml

*Behörde will Nacht-Angeln im Hafen verbieten*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online...05d8df3c029af9fe1&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1142161

*Strom hat Platz für 86 Angelkähne*
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/a.../218/strom-hat-platz-fuer-86-angelkaehne.html

*Fischerklause - es begann in einer Hütte . . .*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/02/05/1037055.html

*2000 Lachse in die Wiese gesetzt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schopfheim/2000-lachse-in-die-wiese-gesetzt--11171089.html

*"Kormoran-Gipfel" heute im Landratsamt*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.rudolstad...adt&region=Rudolstadt&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Ferienhäuser in Dänemark*
http://blog.stern-tours.de/skandinavien/ferienhauser-in-danemark-20090205.html

*Andreas Birnbacher: Auf Angriff programmiert*
http://www.dosb.de/de/leistungsspor...f_angriff_programmiert/9746/cHash/3546d22196/

*Reinere Gewässer kommen den Anglern sehr entgegen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...mmen-den-anglern-sehr-entgegen--11212342.html

*Annäherung im "Kormoran-Gipfel"*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.saalfeld....Stadt&region=Saalfeld&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Verfolgungsjagd auf dem Seerhein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/konstanz/art372448,3625171

*Für den großen Fang*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/NewsDetails.asp?ID=39715


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler um Aal-Nachzucht bemüht*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3620514

*140 Angler im Erie-See gerettet*
http://tagesschau.sf.tv/supplynet/c...international/140_angler_am_erie_see_gerettet

*Hobby-Angler Bruna feiert Premiere gegen Wetzlar *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/er-angelt-heute-die-punkte-fuer-die-fuechse-article363230.html

*Schwersten Fang gemacht*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/schwersten-fang-gemacht-sauerlandkurier_kat119_id76590.html

*133 Angler von Eisscholle gerettet, ein Toter*
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/eriesee104.html

*Mehr als 140 Angler von Eisscholle im Erie-See gerettet - Ein Toter*
http://www.dernewsticker.de/news.php?id=84074

*Mehr als 140 Angler von Eisscholle im Erie-See gerettet*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hz-AQX_W-5FiMwbV9Jfm-MK7IT6w

*Stewart O'Nan* 
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/zeitung/Zu-Hause-Stewart-O-Nan;art7760,2724981

*Backhaus kämpft für Angler*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/titel/...37.phtml?SID=ba81607a4153ffee1d48315c56397517

*Petrijünger bestätigen Hein*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...orf/967257_Petrijuenger_bestaetigen_Hein.html

*Michael Fritz schmückt sich mit Vereinstitel*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/dortmund/nord-ost/2009/2/8/news-110116149/detail.html

*Angler von Eisscholle im Eriesee gerettet*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article3167270/Angler-von-Eisscholle-im-Eriesee-gerettet.html

*POL-MTK: Pressemitteilung Polizeidirektion Main-Taunus*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...1/polizeipraesidium_westhessen_pd_main_taunus

*Die dicksten Fische aus MV *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online-extras_zusatzinfo.phtml?Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1149866

*Betreiben die Angler Sport oder Jagd?*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...091_Betreiben_die_Angler_Sport_oder_Jagd.html

*Granseer Angelverein wird 60 Jahre*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Angelverein-wird-Jahre-Es-gibt-Fisch-bis.html

*Angelkönig schon seit vier Jahrzehnten dabei*
http://www.az-badkreuznach.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3624089

*Zeit für Reisen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/rheinberg/2009/2/9/news-110402334/detail.html

*Viel Lob für Vorstand und Jugendwarte*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...7_Viel_Lob_fuer_Vorstand_und_Jugendwarte.html

*Thema: Johannes Spalk herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 80. Geburtstag*
http://www.ottobrunner.info/index.php?option=com_fireboard&func=view&id=16&catid=29

*Geringe Fischausbeute macht Anglern große Sorgen Ursula Wagner ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3625098

*Dorschquote für Angler*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/leserbriefe.phtml?Param=LB-Artikel&ID=00000047071&aID=00003475973&Code= 

*PFT in Villeseen Angelverein denkt über Klage nach*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1233584038480.shtml

*Touristen statt Krabbenfang - Georgias Küste*
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/re...nen-Inseln,cc=00000551430006659178104JJw.html

*Angeln im Stralsunder Hafen eingeschränkt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online-extras_zusatzinfo.phtml?Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1153651

*Dreimal meterlanges Anglerglück*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...adt&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Fäulnisgase im Löhrgraben*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/faeulnisgase-im-loehrgraben--11436960.html

*Posenkieker ist für Jugendliche ein attraktiver Verein*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/nklo/Neuenkirchen-Wettringen;art997,480520

*Detlef Snakker zum Jugendwart gewählt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_wesermarsch_jade_artikel.php?id=1922331


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*8. Messe "Angeln, Jagen, Natur und Reiten"*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=356569&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

*1,73-Meter, 30 Kilo Monster-Wels biss mir beide Hände kaputt *
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter/2009/02/11/angler-faengt/monster-wels.html
Anmerkung der Red.: Da haben die Bildreakteure aber wieder zugeschlagen ;-)) Vielleicht sollte man denen mal sagen, dass bei Wallern "Monster" erst ab so knapp 3 Meter anfnangen....

*Lehrgang für künftige Angler*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/lehrgang-fuer-kuenftige-angler.html

*Nationalparkkonferenz zur Entwicklung des Odertals*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=20348564

*Bad Saulgau ist für einen Tag das Mekka des Angelsports*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/badsaulgau/badsaulgau/200902151190.html

*FISCHEREI Angler für beste Fangergebnisse geehrt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_cloppenburg_boesel_artikel.php?id=1926052

*Angler „putzten“ anlässlich des Umwelttages das Ufer des großen ... *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...anlaesslich-des-Umwelttages-das-Ufer-des.html

*Immer wieder schwere Giftunfälle an der Mosel*
http://trier.mediaquell.com/2009/02...an-der-mosel-und-deren-nebenfluessen-9982371/

*Lammersdorfer Angler ziehen Bilanz*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-...p=&_g=Lammersdorfer-Angler-ziehen-Bilanz.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Radeweger beim landesweiten Hegetag aktiv*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Hegetag-aktiv-Schwerstarbeit-fuer-Angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kreis der Engagierten ist geschrumpft*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958626&listid=1018348861807

*Kreisanglerverband fordert mehr Fischbesatz *
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2544334

*Großeinsatz des Anglervereins am Lehniner Gohlitzsee *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rvereins-am-Lehniner-Gohlitzsee-kurz-vor.html

*Im Dutzend für mehr Sauberkeit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012569559804&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*FTD: Tüfteleien im Job - Erfinden und verdienen*
http://nachrichten.finanztreff.de/news_news,awert,ticker,bwert,,id,28215386,sektion,uebersicht.html

*AKTION: Angler als Saubermänner*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-und-Pflegetag-brachte-weniger-Muell-als.html

*Viel Arbeit an den Weihern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/viel-arbeit-an-den-weihern--11671309.html

*Klage von Naturschützern vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Freiburg*
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=2107&showNews=375758

*NABU gegen Land: Kormoranaktion war rechtswidrig und naturverachtend*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=23484

*Zurück in den Olymp*
http://www.manager-magazin.de/magazin/artikel/0,2828,591863,00.html

*Kapitaler Fang zu Jahresbeginn*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229853007956

*EU denkt an Quoten für Angler*
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/artikeldetails/article/218/eu-denkt-an-quoten-fuer-angler.html

*„Kormoran frisst Flüsse leer“*
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1234873763519.shtml

*Angler und Fischer der Region Liebenwalde erkennen das Problem ... *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...cher-der-Region-Liebenwalde-erkennen-das.html

*Bonn: Jetzt anmelden, wer ein echter Angler sein will*
http://bonner-wirtschaftsgespraeche...tzt-anmelden-wer-ein-echter-angler-sein-will/

*Sportfischertrophäen belegen schrumpfende Fischgrößen*
http://www.wissenschaft-online.de/artikel/982535

*10. Laboer Dorschtage*
http://www.ostsee-netz.de/174/2009-0854/10.-laboer-dorschtage-2009.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hotel Vier Jahreszeiten Kühlungsborn: Angelurlaub an der Ostsee*
http://www.presseecho.de/vermischtes/PE1235128706408.htm

*Fangquote: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2546780

*Kinder-Scherbelgruppen ziehen durch die Lokale*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/stadt/200902201563.html

*Tanzen, Spielen und fröhlich sein ist angesagt*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/markdorf/meersburg/200902210373.html

*Ferienhaus Aabenraa für Hund und Familie - Urlaub mit Hund in Dänemark*
http://www.premiumpresse.de/ferienh...ie-urlaub-mit-hund-in-daenemark-PR392242.html

*PLAUE: Angler wollen gemeinsamen Verband*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Ratgeber&region=Mantel&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*200 Aussteller präsentierten sich bei der Reisen, Freizeit, Caravan*
http://www.halleforum.de/Halle-Nachrichten/Hallenser-machen-Urlaub-im-Inland/19456

*Zwei mehrfache Weltmeister im Meeresfischen auf der Jagen und ...*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/messe-muenchen-gmbh/boxid-91036.html

*Verwirrung an der Tankstelle*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/kitzingen/Tankstelle-Gericht;art773,4993602

*Software-TIPP: Der Herr der Ringe Online - Anniversary Edition*
http://www.premiumpresse.de/softwar...inge-online-anniversary-edition-PR393431.html

*Eisvogel, aber nicht Eisfisch*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/artikeldetails/article/111/eisvogel-aber-nicht-eisfisch.html

*High-Tech Angeln mit Netbooks *
http://www.netbooknews.de/2214/high-tech-angeln-mit-netbooks/

*Schwerpunkte hervorgehoben*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229853045930

*Auch die Kindergarde sorgt für Stimmung*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/spaichingen/umgebung/200902250149.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rund 100 Aussteller zur Messe Magdeboot im März erwartet*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/rund-100-...et--/de/Wirtschaft-Boerse/Wirtschaft/20070252

*Petri Heil im Heimatmuseum*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/emmerich/678192/Petri-Heil-im-Heimatmuseum.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Woidke bei Lausitzer Petri-Jüngern: "Angeln ist mehr als nur ...*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_3_4720.php

*Erie-See in Kanada: 130 Angler auf Eisscholle abgetrieben*
http://netplosiv.com/erie-see-in-kanada-130-angler-auf-eisscholle-abgetrieben-200910795

*Telefon im Kabeljau: Angler findet Handy in Fisch-Magen*
http://netplosiv.com/telefon-im-kabeljau-angler-findet-handy-in-fisch-magen-200915620

*Hilfe, mein Kabeljau klingelt! Angler findet Telefon im Fisch-Magen*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/02/27/angler-findet-telefon/in-magen-von-fisch.html

*Polizisten holen leichtsinnigen Angler vom Eis*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online...8e4fc3b265b46089b&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1178746

*Angelkahn durch Kollision mit Fischkutter versenkt*
http://www.news-adhoc.com/angelkahn-durch-kollision-mit-fischkutter-versenkt-idna2009022820136/


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Meere werden immer stärker überfischt*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,610792,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Petri Heil" auch 2009 - SCHMELZ neuer AVL-Vorsitzender von 400 ...*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1162687

*Petrijünger ohne Nachwuchssorgen*
http://www.pinneberger-tageblatt.de...ion/newsdetails/article/188/petrijuenger.html

*Teschen- und Neuendorfer Angler belüfteten ihre Seen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Angler-beluefteten-ihre-Seen-Dramatische.html

*Möhringer Angler behalten den Kormoran im Auge*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/stadt/200903020087.html

*Teschendorfer Feuerwehr zog zufrieden Jahresbilanz / Starke ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Jahresbilanz-Starke-Nachwuchsarbeit-gute.html

*Kein Latein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...olfgang-Gerth-zu-ehrenvollen-und-weniger.html

*Kleine Züge von großen Männern*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012569559804&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*Angelverein Jever hat 1268 Mitglieder *
http://jeversches-wochenblatt.de/Redaktion/tabid/146/Default.aspx?ArtikelID=296691

*Viele fleißige Hände stehen Natur zur Seite*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-bad-sobernheim/lauschied/6280796.htm

*Fischkutter überläuft Angelkahn vor Timmendorf*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/mantel...c-wap-20090228-217-dpa_20503848&LC=1235837647

*Dr. Henning von Storch: CDU begrüßt Forderungen des ...*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id44...sst_forderungen_binnenfischereiverbandes.html
Anmrekung der Red.: Wacht da doch langsam mal jemand auf.....

*Auf Quappenfang bei «nasskaltem Hundewetter» - Oderbruch ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/feature-auf-quappenfang-bei-nasskaltem-hundewetter--/de/Politik/20080481

*Im MV-Urlaub leichter zum Angelschein*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/titel/mantel_titel_33343838323739.phtml

*Das finden Forellen komisch*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1233584091952.shtml

*Unglück vor der Insel Poel: Fischkutter vesenkt Angelkahn*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2552400

*Bobenneukirchen: Angeln jetzt Thema für Grundschüler*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/VOGTLAND/OBERES_VOGTLAND/1463303.html

*Fischereiaufseher stellten im vergangenen Jahr 150 Verstöße fest ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-im-vergangenen-Jahr-Verstoesse-fest-In.html


----------



## hotte50 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Positives aus MecPom*

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/03/02/1069628.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hotel Vier Jahreszeiten Kühlungsborn: Ostsee-Angelurlaub*
http://www.pressemeldungen.at/74142/hotel-vier-jahreszeiten-kuhlungsborn-ostsee-angelurlaub/

*Fischereiaufseher meldeten im vergangenen Jahr 64 mutmaßliche ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hr-mutmassliche-Straftaten-Schwarzangler.html

*Kursus in Oldesloe - auch Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/03/05/1073247.html

*Zwei Würmer reichten der Riesenforelle*
http://www.zisch.ch/navigation/top_...ame=NewsItem&client_request_contentOID=309648

*Studie: Angler fangen mehr Aale als die Berufsfischer*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/studie-an...-/de/Wirtschaft-Boerse/Marktberichte/20086924

*Viel Wirbel um und im Brüeler Bach*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg.../209/viel-wirbel-um-und-im-brueeler-bach.html

*Wieder Fall von Wilderei?*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenow/artikeldetails/article/213/wieder-fall-von-wilderei.html

*Im Museum wird Brot gebacken*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/03/04/1071798.html

*Ich trainiere mit einer Frau!*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/03/05/1073849.html

*Schwarzwild trifft Bodenseefelche*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/leutkirch/allgaeu/200903060326.html

*Andreas Knochenhauer*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/Nachrufe;art127,2744969

*Verlängerte Abschusszeit Kreis gibt Feuer frei auf den Kormoran*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1233594810870.shtml

*"Marktplatz der Natur" zieht Jäger, Reiter und Angler an*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/si...siness&_zeitungstitel=1133842&_dpa=wirtschaft

*Kaliningrad: 42 widerstrebende Angler vom Eis gerettet*
http://www.aktuell.ru/russland/news/kaliningrad_42_widerstrebende_angler_vom_eis_gerettet_23832.html

*Junge Angler aus Trebbin als aktivste Jugendgruppe Deutschlands ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-als-aktivste-Jugendgruppe-Deutschlands.html

*Verein beginnt neu*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/verein-beginnt-neu.html

*Angler sammeln Wohlstandsmüll ein*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=17381

*Schon Vorfreude auf die Wassersportsaison*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...chon-Vorfreude-auf-die-Wassersportsaison.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*PREISGEKRÖNTE ARCHITEKTUR US-Architekten planen Bohrinsel-Hotel*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,612123,00.html

*Ein Hobby zum Anbeißen*
http://www.idowa.de/straubinger-tagblatt/container/container/con/555620.html

*Lehrgang für Angler*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/lehrgang-fuer-angler.html

*Alle an einen Tisch*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/alle-an-einen-tisch.html

*Gelungene Premiere für neuen Messeveranstalter*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/friedrichshafen/stadt/200903091421.html

*Angler wählen Bohmann zum Obmann*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_cloppenburg_garrel_artikel.php?id=1946414


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Antwerpen - So nah und so exotisch*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/494930

*Österreich: EuGH fordert Klarheit für Bürger im Streit um das ...*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermis...-im-streit-um-das-handgepaeck_aid_378855.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Felicitas Luzemann freut sich auf Angelsaison*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1229853063273

*Gericht rüffelt EU wegen Handgepäck-Verbotsliste*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article3355160/Gericht-rueffelt-EU-wegen-Handgepaeck-Verbotsliste.html

*Nabu fordert vom Kreis Schießstopp*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=20594496

*„Fischer“ Arthur Abraham Meinem Gegner breche ich die Gräten *
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=20594496

*Arbeitsstunden reduziert*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/6396955.htm

*Landkreis Wittenberg Gemeinderat aus Mühlanger ist tot*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312

*Der geplante Uferwanderweg am Ruppiner See stellt viele Angler vor ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...erwanderweg-am-Ruppiner-See-stellt-viele.html

*Auch an andere*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/leserbriefe-xcgojq6ax--12580042.html

*Witz der Woche:*
http://www.raiffeisen.com/news/artikel/30210843


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Messe Magdeboot öffnet heute*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/messe-magdeboot-oeffnet-heute--/de/Wirtschaft-Boerse/Wirtschaft/20104921

*Fischereirechte am Ippesheimer See Jahreshauptversammlung des ASV ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3665748

*Senioren: Teupitzer Klub feiert Jubiläum*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Teupitzer-Klub-feiert-Jubilaeum-Senioren.html

*Petri-Heil über Grenzen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ler-kuenftig-auch-in-Polen-auf-Fischfang.html

*Dänen messen sich im Heringsangeln*
http://www.news-adhoc.com/daenen-messen-sich-im-heringsangeln-idna2009031221852/

*Der Weg zum Traum-Fisch wird einfacher*
http://www.mvregio.de/195931.html
Anmerkung der Red.: Scheinbar scheinen sich doch einige Politiker Gedanken zu machen. Prizipiell nicht schlecht. In wie weit da ein Ausgleich von Sicherheits- und Wirtschaftsaspekten in der Politik möglich sein wird, wird sich dann zeigen...

*Dilemma für alle Beteiligten*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.greiz.vol...ik=Stadt&region=Greiz&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1
Anmerkung der Red.: Immerhin scheinen hier mal Diskussionen in Gang zu kommen, an welchen sich alle Gruppierungen in sachlichem Ton beteiligen. Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Viel Rauch um nichts - kleines Anglerfeuer an der Ahler Kinzig*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1163272

*Alles wieder tiptop Angler bringen Vereinsgelände auf Vordermann*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3670299

*Attacke auf den Karpfen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/tierisches/2009/3/15/news-114455011/detail.html

*Toilettendeckel aus den Gewässern gefischt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_wesermarsch_jade_artikel.php?id=1952199

*Am Stausee Preddöhl trafen sich Angler zum Arbeitseinsatz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hl-trafen-sich-Angler-zum-Arbeitseinsatz.html

*Naturschützer fordern Konzept für Baggerseen*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/sigmaringen/200903170119.html

*Blühende Landschaften*
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article3388996/Bluehende-Landschaften.html

*Frühjahrsputz – der Dreck ist weg*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/moenchengladbach/685419/Fruehjahrsputz-der-Dreck-ist-weg.html

*Kormoran-Schutz Umstrittener Fischjäger *
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1233584148122.shtml

*Soldat wegen tödlichen Panzerunfalls vor Gericht*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/soldat-wegen-toedlichen-panzerunfalls-vor-r1120248.htm

*Deutsch-polnische Angelszene wächst zusammen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/online...f37ad4566c822da44&Param=DB-Beitrag&ID=1207551


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Messestart der "Jagen Fischen Reiten" und "Forst & Holz", 20.-22 ...*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/tms-messen-kongresse-ausstellungen-gmbh-1/boxid-95968.html

*Funktionale Zimmer mit Ausblick*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/art2450,946415

*Angler in der Schlei ertrunken*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/hamburg/region/detail_ddpb2b_2373858960.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Nummer 1 in Süddeutschland mit dem besten Rahmenprogramm und ...*
http://www.dailynet.de/FreizeitVermischtes/38161.php

*Fliegenfischen vereint Menschen auf der ganzen Welt*
http://www.dailynet.de/FreizeitVermischtes/38166.php

*Große Offroad Show*
http://www.dailynet.de/FreizeitVermischtes/38169.php

*Bei Wörbzig entsteht ein neues Heim*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373648127

*Fisch vom Feinsten gezaubert*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...org/1002185_Fisch_vom_Feinsten_gezaubert.html

*Erfolgloser Angler muss wegen Fischwilderei 600 Euro zahlen*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/euregi...muss-wegen-Fischwilderei-600-Euro-zahlen.html

*Kapitale Fische an der Angel*
http://www.wochenende-frechen.de/rag-ai/docs/166631/lokales

*Osterferienprogramm für Jugendliche in Westhagen*
http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/724406.html

*AnJa: Jagdausrüstung, Angelruten und wasserdichte Dudelsäcke*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/neu..._Angelruten_und_wasserdichte_Dudelsaecke.html

*Strömung wird gemessen*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/stroemung-wird-gemessen.html

*Lehmgrund hielt nicht dicht, jetzt eine Folienfassung*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...cht-jetzt-eine-Folienfassung-Angelteiche.html

*"Jagen, Fischen, Reiten" am Wochenende in der Messe*
http://www.dresden-fernsehen.de/default.aspx?ID=1988&showNews=394883


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auf der Jagd nach „silbernen Kraftpaketen“*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2562763

*Angler geriet ins Stolpern und stürzte über Bord in den eiskalten See*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/detail.php?nr=27147&kategorie=arnsberg-neheim

*Ausbildungsort für Angler und Jäger*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/art...12/ausbildungsort-fuer-angler-und-jaeger.html

*Batterien und Möbel achtlos entsorgt*
http://www.pinneberger-tageblatt.de...ion/newsdetails/article/188/batterien-un.html

*Pauken für das Fisch-Examen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Nur einer fiel durch Prüfung durch*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373657588

*Besucherandrang zum Messejubiläum*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/tms-messen-kongresse-ausstellungen-gmbh-1/boxid-96695.html

*POL-SO: Fischwilderei im Naturschutzgebiet*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65855/1374646/kreispolizeibehoerde_soest

*Knapp 100 Euro muss ein Angler zahlen, nur weil er seine Papiere ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachr...sid=jtaap647lgsir41ehvh6m4r5b3&em_cnt=1351297

*Mit dem Dorsch kommen auch die Touristen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/82685_Mit_dem_Dorsch_kommen_auch_die_Touristen.html

*Luhe-Wehr geöffnet: Alle Fische weg*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/03/26/1099864.html

*Jeden zweiten Fall klärte die Polizei auf*
http://www.nw-news.de/nw/lokale_news/luebbecke/luebbecke/?cnt=2916430

*Wasser: Gründlich versalzen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...t&region=Sondershausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Den Fischern das Wasser abgraben*
http://neckar-chronik.de/2994022/Nachrichten/Sulz


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schlittschuhfahrer stören die Fische*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=18966

*Hobby-Messe in Erfurt beginnt morgen*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,913613

*"Am lautesten quaken immer die Amphibienschützer"*
http://www.stuttgarter-wochenblatt.de/stw/page/detail.php/1983203

*POL-PB: Vermisster Frührentner tot aufgefunden*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/55625/1377681/polizei_paderborn

*Kormorane spalten Tierschützer und Angler*
http://wochenspiegellive.de/Redaktion/Adenau.html?doc=8565

*Wasser weg Fische weg*
http://www.han-online.de/HANArticlePool/00000120494dd1220057006a000a00525b1b9245

*Überall im Einsatz*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/gladbeck/2009/3/30/news-115724828/detail.html

*Ja zur Vereinigung*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/ja-zur-vereinigung.html

*War das ein Tag !*
http://www.rostock-sport.de/rsc-92/berichte/berichte-036.html

*Fisch spielte in Laboe nur eine Nebenrolle*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/83589_Fisch_spielte_in_Laboe_nur_eine_Nebenrolle.html

*Angler kehren Rursee den Rücken*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-...kip=&_g=Angler-kehren-Rursee-den-Ruecken.html

*Angeltour vor Darßer Ort endete tödlich - Hilfe kam zu spät*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/199255.html

*Naherholungsgebiet für Wassersportler und Angler ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/7534512/artid/10084146

*Vermisster Winzer Carl-Herrmann Stieh-Koch tot gefunden*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/6616375.htm

*Angler findet Leiche eines vermissten Winzers*
http://rhein-zeitung.de/on/09/03/30/rlp/t/rzo551795.html

*Neue Ferienstraße im Naturpark Wildeshauser Geest - Campingplatz ...
*
http://www.openpr.de/news/295957/Ne...ldeshauser-Geest-Campingplatz-Hunte-Camp.html

*Fliegenfischen mehr und mehr im Kommen Heute beginnt die Angelsaison*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=8dc1b753a0c362320986e20f9c460a50

*Hege, Wettkampf, Familiengaudi – die Lindower beleben am 2. Mai ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...amiliengaudi-die-Lindower-beleben-am-Mai.html

*Schweizer Angler stehen vor einem Rätsel: Tausende Fische spurlos ... *
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=758290

*Trends für die Pirsch von Thüringen bis Afrika*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/156387/021/2828392/Die-Sehnsucht-nach-Grosswild.html

*Wenn Bach-Forellen umziehen*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2118060

*AKTUELL: Umweltalarm für die Feuerwehr - Einsatz in der Fliede ...*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1164176

*Kompletter Angler-Vorstand im zweiten Anlauf*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...auf-_arid,98747_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,76.html

*Nothafen Darßer Ort wird ausgebaggert*
http://www.segeln-magazin.de/aktuell/detail.php?objectID=2129&class=6

*Wettbewerb soll Not lindern*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/wettbewerb-soll-not-lindern.82961.php

*Strom statt Angelhaken *
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=cf233fe372ebace4025852ee92bc5f91

*Kleine Aale kommen zurück in die Kinderstube*
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/608...ord_count=555&page_type=/6085.php&mode=detail

*Am 20. April wird im Vereinsheim der Angler unterrichtet*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten...hrgang-staatliche-fischerpruefung-128025.html

*2007 haben Anglerinnen und Angler 400 Tonnen Fische gefangen*
http://www.news.admin.ch/dokumentation/00002/00015/?lang=de&msg-id=26231

*Angler-Jugend geht nicht nur fischen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_friesland_varel_artikel.php?id=1970240

*Arbeitsreiches Jahr für die Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-blasien/arbeitsreiches-jahr-fuer-die-angler--13474446.html

*Die Helden der Haken*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/magazin/reise/art294,2766255

*Töten als Schulfach*
http://www.umweltjournal.de/fp/archiv/AFA_familienrecht/15488.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schlittschuhfahrer stören die Fische*
http://www.ludwigsburger-kreiszeitung.de/index/LKZPortal/Vereine.html?arid=18966

*Hobby-Messe in Erfurt beginnt morgen*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,913613

*"Am lautesten quaken immer die Amphibienschützer"*
http://www.stuttgarter-wochenblatt.de/stw/page/detail.php/1983203

*POL-PB: Vermisster Frührentner tot aufgefunden*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/55625/1377681/polizei_paderborn

*Kormorane spalten Tierschützer und Angler*
http://wochenspiegellive.de/Redaktion/Adenau.html?doc=8565

*Wasser weg Fische weg*
http://www.han-online.de/HANArticlePool/00000120494dd1220057006a000a00525b1b9245

*Überall im Einsatz*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/gladbeck/2009/3/30/news-115724828/detail.html

*Ja zur Vereinigung*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/ja-zur-vereinigung.html

*War das ein Tag !*
http://www.rostock-sport.de/rsc-92/berichte/berichte-036.html

*Fisch spielte in Laboe nur eine Nebenrolle*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/83589_Fisch_spielte_in_Laboe_nur_eine_Nebenrolle.html

*Angler kehren Rursee den Rücken*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-...kip=&_g=Angler-kehren-Rursee-den-Ruecken.html

*Angeltour vor Darßer Ort endete tödlich - Hilfe kam zu spät*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/199255.html

*Naherholungsgebiet für Wassersportler und Angler ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/7534512/artid/10084146

*Vermisster Winzer Carl-Herrmann Stieh-Koch tot gefunden*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/6616375.htm

*Angler findet Leiche eines vermissten Winzers*
http://rhein-zeitung.de/on/09/03/30/rlp/t/rzo551795.html

*Neue Ferienstraße im Naturpark Wildeshauser Geest - Campingplatz ...
*
http://www.openpr.de/news/295957/Ne...ldeshauser-Geest-Campingplatz-Hunte-Camp.html

*Fliegenfischen mehr und mehr im Kommen Heute beginnt die Angelsaison*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=8dc1b753a0c362320986e20f9c460a50

*Hege, Wettkampf, Familiengaudi – die Lindower beleben am 2. Mai ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...amiliengaudi-die-Lindower-beleben-am-Mai.html

*Schweizer Angler stehen vor einem Rätsel: Tausende Fische spurlos ... *
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=758290

*Trends für die Pirsch von Thüringen bis Afrika*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/156387/021/2828392/Die-Sehnsucht-nach-Grosswild.html

*Wenn Bach-Forellen umziehen*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2118060

*AKTUELL: Umweltalarm für die Feuerwehr - Einsatz in der Fliede ...*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1164176

*Kompletter Angler-Vorstand im zweiten Anlauf*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...auf-_arid,98747_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,76.html

*Nothafen Darßer Ort wird ausgebaggert*
http://www.segeln-magazin.de/aktuell/detail.php?objectID=2129&class=6

*Wettbewerb soll Not lindern*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/wettbewerb-soll-not-lindern.82961.php

*Strom statt Angelhaken *
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=cf233fe372ebace4025852ee92bc5f91

*Kleine Aale kommen zurück in die Kinderstube*
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/608...ord_count=555&page_type=/6085.php&mode=detail

*Am 20. April wird im Vereinsheim der Angler unterrichtet*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten...hrgang-staatliche-fischerpruefung-128025.html

*2007 haben Anglerinnen und Angler 400 Tonnen Fische gefangen*
http://www.news.admin.ch/dokumentation/00002/00015/?lang=de&msg-id=26231

*Angler-Jugend geht nicht nur fischen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_friesland_varel_artikel.php?id=1970240

*Arbeitsreiches Jahr für die Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-blasien/arbeitsreiches-jahr-fuer-die-angler--13474446.html

*Die Helden der Haken*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/magazin/reise/art294,2766255

*Töten als Schulfach*
http://www.umweltjournal.de/fp/archiv/AFA_familienrecht/15488.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jagd auf den schwarzen Vielfraß Wie Angler und Fischer Druck auf ...*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/155383/211/2833291/Jagd-auf-den-schwarzen-Vielfrass.html

*Kreisverbandstag in Oranienburg / Vorschlag zur Mitgliedergewinnung*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-zur-Mitgliedergewinnung-Der-Angelverein.html

*Eisenach: Karpfenjagd im Prinzenteich*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...=Stadt&region=Eisenach&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Hobbyangler fangen Berufsfischern Heringe weg*
http://www.welt.de/hamburg/article3508238/Hobbyangler-fangen-Berufsfischern-Heringe-weg.html

*Holzstapel bald in Flammen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...902958704&calledPageId=1037634251521&listid=0

*Kein Wasserski auf dem Freizeitsee*
http://www.hna.de/breakingnews/00_20090405151700_Kein_Wasserski_auf_dem_Freizeitsee.html

*Angler holen Hering im Minutentakt*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...=48335&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=a2229d1b1b


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aber bitte ein bisschen "Plötz"-lich!*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg.../209/aber-bitte-ein-bisschen-ploetz-lich.html

*Zwei Störche im Uchter Nest*
http://mt-online.de/lokales/nachbarschaft/uchte/2890459_Zwei_Stoerche_im_Uchter_Nest.html

*Fleißige Freizeitangler fingen frische Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/balve/2009/4/6/news-116493332/detail.html

*2008 mehr als 550 Verstöße gegen Fischereigesetz*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/199963.html

*Fischer gerettet*
http://www.zo-online.ch/article15925/ressorts/blaulicht/seegraeben/fischer-aus-dem-see-gezogen.htm

*Eiersuchen am Pulvermühlensee*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/04/08/1115706.html

*Beim Angeln unsanft gestört*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3703497

*Segler wehren Angriff auf See ab*
http://www.hna.de/northeimstart/00_20090407182705_Segler_wehren_Angriff_auf_See_ab.html

*Angler lassen ihren Vorstand nicht vom Haken*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...er_lassen_ihren_Vorstand_nicht_vom_Haken.html

*ASV Bauschheim 1962 eV: Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/6660419.htm

*Lohr: Angeln an Baggersee eingeschränkt*
http://www.radiogong.com/index.php?id=426&singelid=4889


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Müll-Sünder im Naturschutzgebiet*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/04/09/1117082.html

*Angler öffnen ihren Kreis für Nicht-Menzenschwander*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-b...eis-fuer-nicht-menzenschwander--13652917.html

*lokaleskiel : Bollhörnkai ist wieder frei für Heringsaison...*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/85562_Bollhoernkai_ist_wieder_frei_fuer_Heringsangler.html

*Wenn die Saison zu Ostern endet*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/147003.wenn-die-saison-zu-ostern-endet.html

*Großes Interesse an kleinen Fischen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...504_Grosses_Interesse_an_kleinen_Fischen.html

*Gedränge an der Trave: Angler sind im Herings-Fieber *
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2573328

*Sportliches Sitzen am Kanalufer*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1237229636833

*Wetterburg: Lohn für saubere Fangstatistik*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/waldeck/art5299,842041

*Landesanglerverband und Fischereibehörde ändern Besatz-Projekt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-aendern-Besatz-Projekt-Lachsangeln-ist.html

*Ostern statt Stau*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tau-Claudia-Bihler-zum-Verkehrschaos-auf.html

*Endlich wieder angeln*
http://www.hna.de/rotenburgstart/00_20090410170647_Endlich_wieder_angeln.html

*Frau Petrijünger*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/oberhausen/2009/4/10/news-116863511/detail.html

*Polizei zieht Kleintransporter aus Kiesgrube*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,919068

*Favoriten gerieten ins Straucheln - Hoffs siegt*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...iten_gerieten_ins_Straucheln_Hoffs_siegt.html

*Angler lassen ihren Vorstand nicht vom Haken*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...er_lassen_ihren_Vorstand_nicht_vom_Haken.html

*Kein Starter blieb ohne Fang*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gronau/1033606_Kein_Starter_blieb_ohne_Fang.html

*Sommer zu Ostern*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/index.php?redid=491088


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petrijünger wohnen in der Zeltstadt am Saale-Ufer*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373679881

*Angler entdecken verweste Wasserleiche im Neckar*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st...ngler-entdecken-verweste-wasserleiche-im.html

*Angler entdeckten Wasserleiche*
http://tagblatt.de/35706013/Nachrichten/Newsticker

*Freizeitangler greifen in die Evolution ein*
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tie...izeitangler-greifen-in-die-Evolution-ein.html

*Der Wiese geht es besser*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/der-wiese-geht-es-besser--13861413.html

*Der Kampf zwischen Vogel und Fischer*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/innviertel/braunau/art14857,151765

*Die Menschen-Fischer*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/voerde/2009/4/15/news-117205515/detail.html

*Unbekannten Toten gefunden*
http://tagblatt.de/3043111/Nachrichten/Rottenburg

*Fliegenfischen im Salzkammergut*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/salzkammergut-tourismus-marketing-gmbh/boxid-100913.html

*Ab Dienstag wird gegraben / Angler kämpfen mit Rissen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...wird-gegraben-Angler-kaempfen-mit-Rissen.html

*Askari: Entwicklung läuft gegen den Trend*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...skari_Entwicklung_laeuft_gegen_den_Trend.html

*Sonne lockt die Angler an den See*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...036299_Sonne_lockt_die_Angler_an_den_See.html

*Saarbrücken: Überdurchschnittliche viele Angler*
http://www.sr-online.de/nachrichten/30/902873.html

*Morgen große Angelaktion*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/lienen/1035710_Morgen_grosse_Angelaktion.html

*Angler fordern mehr Hilfe für Fischereiaufsicht*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/Brandenburg;art25,2488320

*Amokfahrt nach Streit: Frau (28) raste in Linz in parkendes Auto*
http://www.volksblatt.at/index.php?id=51267&MP=61-157

*30. Weltkongress der Angler in Dresden*
http://www.dernewsticker.de/news.php?id=104960

*LokalesKiel : Herings-Angler hoffen rund um die Hörn auf Fänge *
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/86805_Herings-Angler_hoffen_rund_um_die_Hoern_auf_Faenge.html

*Weltkongress der Angler in Dresden*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/6292696.html


*Weltkongress: Angler bekennen sich zu Naturschutz*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...=49150&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=337adde9ab

*Reiner Calmund hat fast 30 Kilo runter*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1239772087324.shtml

*Weltkongress der Angler in Dresden eröffnet*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/weltkongress-der-angler-in-dresden-eroeffnet--/de/Politik/20186761

*Angler: Ansiedlung von Meerforellen erfolgreich*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/be...-ansiedlung-von-meerforellen-erfolgreich.html

*Die Welt von Fischers Fritz*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...083806405&calledPageId=1013083806405&listid=0

*Sombor: Serbiens grünes Florenz*
http://www.turus.net/magazin/reise/3827-serbien-sombor.html

*"Petri Heil !" - "Nichts am Seil !" *
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenstz/art2448,921851

*Marina Mücheln lud zum Frühlingsfest an die Hafenanlage ein *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*In Bordesholm ging es ums Weit- und Zielwerfen: Angler auf dem Rasen*
http://www.kn-online.de/schleswig_h...eit-_und_Zielwerfen_Angler_auf_dem_Rasen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vereine - Heimstatt der Petrijünger*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...e/209/vereine-heimstatt-der-petrijuenger.html

*66-jähriger Angler ertrunken*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/linzgau-zollern-alb/mengen/art372565,3732587

*Weltkongress: Angler bekennen sich zu Naturschutz*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...=49163&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=231e6d54a3

*Unglücksfall am Zielfinger See: Für den Freund kommt jede Hilfe zu spät*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/landkreis/200904211852.html

*Fürstenberger Angler helfen bei Effizienzkontrolle / Kastenreuse ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...zienzkontrolle-Kastenreuse-unterhalb-der.html

*Zum Angeln locken Ruhe und „Männerinstinkt“*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1566343_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4505.html

*Karpfen&Co. ziehen um*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/lienen/1039231_Karpfen_und_Co._ziehen_um.html

*Beleidigung: Tierschützer finden Angler zu dick*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...gung_Tierschuetzer_finden_Angler_zu_dick.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Was wir von PETA halten, behalten wir lieber mal für uns ;-))*

*Petri Heil am Langen See*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrow/artikeldetails/article/214/petri-heil-am-langen-see.html

*WM kommt ins Land*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2579858


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die neue Landlust*
http://www.dein-touristik.net/touristik_news/17410_urlaub_bauernhof.html

*Alaska: Luxus, Abenteuer und echte Wildnis*
http://www.deutsche-handwerks-zeitu...uxus-Abenteuer-und-echte-Wildnis_3506826.html

*Für den Volksangeltag ist alles vorbereitet – nun können die ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...geltag-ist-alles-vorbereitet-nun-koennen.html

*Angebote in Wittstock*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...in-Wittstock-Schule-aus-was-nun-FREIZEIT.html

*Ertrunken: Für den Freund kam jede Hilfe zu spät*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/badsaulgau/mengen/200904221531.html

*Radwege im Test: Der R 1 von Fulda nach Schlitz*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/fulda/art5879,850312

*Entthronte Fischerkönige*
http://www.hna.de/hofgeismarsolo/00_20090423174323_Entthronte_Fischerkoenige.html

*Angler kentern mit Sportboot im Strelasund*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1240495926-angler-kentern-mit-sportboot-im-strelasund/

*Woher kommen die Karpfen?*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...enberge/1042110_Woher_kommen_die_Karpfen.html

*Joggerin belästigt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bodenseekreis-oberschwaben/ravensburg/art372490,3737598

*Weltverband der Angler tagt in Dresden /Tier Angelfischerei ...*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...1239973216&Fu1Ba=1140008702&WEITER=99&MEHR=99

*Zwölfuhrläuten Happurg in Mittelfranken*
http://www.br-online.de/bayern1/zwoelfuhrlaeuten/12uhr-happurg-mittelfranken-ID1237998047198.xml

*Angel-Hochsaison in Stralsund*
http://leipzig-seiten.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6270&Itemid=59

*Betriebsausflug zum Angelteich*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenow/artikeldetails/article/213/betriebsausflug-zum-angelteich.html

*30-Jähriger tot aus der Isar geborgen*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/151385/465/2862309/30-Jaehriger-tot-aus-der-Isar-geborgen.html 

*München: Zweites Bade-Opfer entdeckt*
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1007991&kat=27&man=3

*Polnische Angler zu Gast beim Partnerverein „Pankegrund“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ast-beim-Partnerverein-Pankegrund-Fische.html

*Beide setzen mit dem Fischereiverein Schladen 1500 Junglachse in ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2164/artid/10222335

*Kreisanglerverein sorgt sich um den Artenreichtum*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012902958597&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*Sebstian S. tot aus der Isar bei Garching geborgen*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...ern-vermisster-mann-isar-geborgen-242050.html

*Nach Badeunfall: Leiche des zweiten Verunglückten in Isar gefunden*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/nach-bade...-verunglueckten-in-isar--/de/Politik/20199907

*(Feature) Nierengurte für Segler und Pulswärmer für Angler - Zwei ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/feature-nierengurte-fuer-segler-und-pulswaermer-fuer--/de/Politik/20199700

*Köln - Gruselfund Rhein-Angler hatte Leiche am Haken*
http://www.express.de/nachrichten/r...te-leiche-am-haken_artikel_1235811571108.html

*Angeln kommt nicht aus der Mode*
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de/in...t_news]=14425&cHash=b504913806&ftu=a59bb04d84

*Fischwilderei am Egelsee*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/polizei/geisenfeld/Fischwilderei-am-Egelsee;art64747,2087985

*Feuerwehr fischt Angler aus leerem Teich*
http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...fischt-Angler-aus-leerem-Teich;art591,2088091

*Angler fällt in See: lebensbedrohlicher Zustand*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/fran...ee-lebensbedrohlicher-Zustand;art1727,5091934

*Petrijünger weisen reiche Fänge, Arbeitsstunden und gute ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Arbeitsstunden-und-gute-Vereinsvorarbeit.html

*Angler versinken in Weiher*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/551384/054/2865845/Angler-versinken-in-Weiher.html

*Anangeln am Zieskenbach*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ieskenbach-Seit-Jahren-die-gleiche-Waage.html

*Zwei Fischdiebe gehen ins Netz*
http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Nachrich...n-ins-Netz-_arid,113338_puid,1_pageid,18.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rund 100 Angler nahmen an Veranstaltung des Fischereivereins teil*
http://www.idowa.de/plattlinger-anzeiger/container/container/con/566727.html

*RENZ/RENS - 29. April 2009*
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/SEEEMS/18918.asp?artid=14136

*Angler planen Hegefischen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=533328

*Kormoran bedroht Fischbestände in der Lenne*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/werdohl/2009/4/28/news-118324830/detail.html

*Köln: Angler zog statt einem Fisch einen Toten aus dem Rhein*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=762196

*25. Fischerfest an der Fähre*
http://www.rnz.de/hp_headtitlesodenwald/00_20090428115900_zweifuenf_Fischerfest_an_der_Faehre.php

*AVL LAUTERBACH eröffnete offiziell die Angelsaison 2009 in ...*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_F.php?id=1165237


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wildnis, Spa und Angler im Norden Manitobas in Kanada*
http://www.activewoman.de/typo381/r...4&user_ActivewomanArtikel_pi1[bgcolor]=F2E632

*IngelheimTausende Jungaale in Rhein ausgesetzt *
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=4788430/7ypny0/

*Keine guten Fangquoten*
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/608...ord_count=555&page_type=/6085.php&mode=detail

*Fachhandel angelt nach 35.000 Fischern und zehn Millionen Euro*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/wirtschaft/wirtschaftsraumooe/art467,165785

*Petri heil am Karpfenteich*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/artikeldetails/article/208/petri-heil-am-karpfenteich.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler nach 30 Minuten aus See gerettet*
http://www.tvtouring.de/default.aspx?ID=3096&showNews=430821

*Friedensgipfel am Teichufer*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.zeulenrod...adt&region=Zeulenroda&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Bronzetafel erinnert an tote Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373697842

*Angler stirbt im Krankenhaus*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/kitzingen/Angler-stirbt-im-Krankenhaus-Dettelbach;art773,5095090

*Die Fische beißen bei Metallica*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/menden/junge-wp/2009/4/30/news-118429419/detail.html

*Die Entscheidung fiel beim Angeln*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/warburg/warburg/2923340_Die_Entscheidung_fiel_beim_Angeln.html

*Diebischer Schüler*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2009/05/02/1144610.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*LEITARTIKEL · FLUSSLANDSCHAFTEN: Göppinger Wasserspiele *
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=183a1c400edf9ffc11a1b697630594e0

*BVVG will Schulzensee verkaufen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rkaufen-Ende-der-Beschaulichkeit-PROTEST.html

*Angler haben sich verewigt*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/warendorf/1049298_Angler_haben_sich_verewigt.html

*Thüringen: Angler vermisst*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/Newsticker/news-ticker/2009/05/01/01-14-angler-vermisst.html

*Was sonst noch passierte - Möpse, Schwule, Angler*
http://www.n-tv.de/1147630.html

*Anglersaison eröffnet*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/anglersaison-eroeffnet-269066.html

*Au Schwarte!*
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17628233

*Die Neuauflage des Volksangeltages nach 20 Jahren lockte mehr als ... *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Volksangeltages-nach-Jahren-lockte-mehr.html

*Suche nach Angler ergebnislos abgebrochen*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,928506

*Masters Rom - "Sandplatzkönig" Nadal ganz privat*
http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/04052009/73/masters-rom-sandplatzkoenig-nadal-privat.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Anti-München-Kolumne*
http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/29145

*Grausiger Fund: Angler entdeckt Toten an der Dröda*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/VOGTLAND/OBERES_VOGTLAND/1501060.html

*Angler auf Beutezug in Wiederitzsch: Ein ganz dicker Fisch*
http://www.l-iz.de/Leben/Fälle und Unfälle/2009/05/Angler-auf-Beutezug-in-Wiederitzsch-Ein-ganz.html

*Gedenkstein erinnert an Bootsunglück*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373700425

*Beckers See ist fertig*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/ochtrup/1051329_Beckers_See_ist_fertig.html

*Kleine und große Fische NACHWUCHSARBEIT Kinder und Jugendliche ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3736994

*Beim Angeln ertrunken*
http://www.zeitjung.de/TAGSCHAU/tagschau,2688,Beim-Angeln-ertrunken,1241508993.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nationalpark lässt Angler noch bis Sommer zappeln*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/liezen/1948247/index.do

*Fähre "Gehlsdorf" leidet unter Schmutz von Anglern*
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/a...hlsdorf-leidet-unter-schmutz-von-anglern.html

*Zwei deutsche Angler in Norwegen ertrunken*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/article/panorama/Zwei-deutsche-Angler-in-Norwegen-ertrunken/38339

*Kleinod wird mit Hingabe betreut*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/selb/art2457,1008811

*Zwei deutsche Touristen bei Angeltour ertrunken*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,622885,00.html

*Rheurdt: 2,08 Meter langer und 110 Kilo schwerer Wels von Angler ...*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=763251
*Das gleiche von BILD:*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter/2009/05/03/kleiner-angler-zog/riesen-wels-an-land.html

*Abangeln in Saalhausen*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/abangeln-in-saalhausen-sauerlandkurier_kat116_id84683.html

*Start der Angelsaison an der Robinsonwiese*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...ort&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Dickfischgalerie in Witzin*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/dickfischgalerie-in-witzin.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zwei Ausstellungen: Jäger und Angler geben Einblick in die ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2160/artid/10281732

*Mein Nachmittag: Rund ums Wasser - Heringsangeln in Kappeln (SH)*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-484826.html

*Angler schuften für Schollenhof*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=16971

*Aktion Mensch und Bundesarbeitsgemeinschaft der ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/43707/1400655/aktion_mensch


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Marvin Aubart hält begehrten Wanderpokal an der Angel*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...haelt_begehrten_Wanderpokal_an_der_Angel.html

*Der Fischerkönig*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/mhtz/art2441,1008866

*Das Wasser im Rursee ist für Fische zu sauber*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-detail-az/892510/Das-Wasser-im-Rursee-ist-fuer-Fische-zu-sauber

*Bei Suche nach vermisstem Angler Leiche gefunden*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,930538

*Köder lassen Forellen kalt*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...elen/1054104_Koeder_lassen_Forellen_kalt.html

*Humminbird RF35: Wo sind die Fische?*
http://neuerdings.com/2009/05/08/humminbird-rf35-wo-sind-die-fische/

*Sarah Kreuz*
http://www.bietigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/blick_artikel.php?artikel=4330140

*Angler sperrt frierendem Jungen Tür vor der Nase zu*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/attendorn/2009/5/8/news-119248016/detail.html

*POL-VB: Fischwilderei*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/51096/1401521/polizei_vogelsberg_alsfeld_lauterbach

*Angler lässt Schwimmer zittern: Anzeige*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=news&itemid=10895&detailid=589549


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der junge Mann und der Teich*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article3711122/Der-junge-Mann-und-der-Teich.html

*Suche nach Vermissten auf Eckernförder Bucht*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=21181040

*Jeden Tag Aktionen vom Angeln bis zum Zoo-Besuch*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=70105

*Quarks & Co zu Gast am Heidesee*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/bottrop/kirchhellen/2009/5/10/news-119368814/detail.html

*140 Fische gefangen: Prima Start für Beckers See*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...he_gefangen_Prima_Start_fuer_Beckers_See.html

*Freizeit-Trend Angeln – das war einmal ein Hobby für Spießer*
http://www.welt.de/lifestyle/article3700601/Angeln-das-war-einmal-ein-Hobby-fuer-Spiesser.html

*Fliegenfischer stehen Tränen in den Augen*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/FLOEHA/1505534.html

*Petri-Jünger seit 1924 aktiv*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373788833

*Weihnachten für den Schollenhof*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=17002

*Weißblaue Geschichten*
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17905860

*MEINE. Die großen Schulferien*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2160/artid/10311440

*POL-MS: Diebe entwenden Angeln und Bänke*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11187/1403679/polizei_muenster

*Fischdiebe ergreifen die Flucht*
http://www.goslarsche.de/gz/news_co...iebe ergreifen die Flucht&id=13152&showit=yes

*Der ehemalige Süpplinger Thomas Klein fängt im Schuntersee einen ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/10316162

*"Wenn ich 50 bin, gehe ich nur noch angeln" *
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...Wenn_ich_50_bin_gehe_ich_nur_noch_angeln.html

*Angler machen großen Fang*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_stadt_oldenburg_artikel.php?id=2004191

*Rügen - Fischabfälle richtig entsorgen*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/207615.html

*SOS auf der Ostsee*
http://www.welt.de/hamburg/article3726348/SOS-auf-der-Ostsee.html

*Angler wachen über Wasserqualität*
http://www.az-online.de/wittingenstart/00_20090512010008_Angler_wachen_ueber_Wasserqualitaet.html

*„Glücksfisch“ angeln *
http://www.vogtland-anzeiger.de/Vogtland_Anzeiger/index.php?menuid=28&reporeid=661

*Regen macht Fische träge*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/herten/2009/5/13/news-119695413/detail.html

*Der Putzaktion folgen Proteste*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ZWICKAU/HOHENSTEIN_ERNSTTHAL/1506241.html

*Schwarze Fische in der Schule angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/nrz/knuts-kinderseite/2009/5/14/news-119794605/detail.html

*TRIP-TIPP: Landesfischereimuseum in Königsbronn: Exponate rund ums ...*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=39f73e9fb15c440ada009a6e919eff6b

*Northeimer Kiessee: Schwimmmeister rettet Angler*
http://www.hna.de/breakingnews/00_20090515185022_Northeimer_Kiessee_Schwimmmeister_rettet_Angle.html

*Neue Nutzung für den Weddelsee*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/medebach/2009/5/15/news-119875911/detail.html

*Still ruht der Schliersee*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/article/reise/Still-ruht-der-Schliersee/39573


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schmissiges Theater - schwerfällige Publikum*
http://www.derwesten.de:80/nachrichten/staedte/meinerzhagen/2009/5/17/news-120042846/detail.html

*Angler im Glück*
http://www.hna.de/melsungenstart/00_20090517172733_Angler_im_Glueck.html

*Verband will sich Nachwuchs „angeln“*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=539623

*FDP: Was auf dem Parteitag sonst noch geschah*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/article3757852/Von-der-Schicksalswahl-bis-zum-Sporthallenbau.html

*Gran Canaria: Angler finden weiblichen Leichnam am Strand von La ...*
http://www.islacanaria.net/weiblicher-leichnam-in-la-garita-aufgefunden-17052009-11377.html

*Angler fängt Hochspannungsleitung: Schwerer Stromschlag*
http://www.aktuell.ru/russland/news...nnungsleitung_schwerer_stromschlag_24342.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sommerfest mit neuen Kindern *
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de:80/lo...ern/1060986_Sommerfest_mit_neuen_Kindern.html

*Kommenden Sonnabend Anglerfest am Tonteich *
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.eisenberg...tadt&region=Eisenberg&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Was macht Popeye am Werraufer?*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenstz/art2448,935638

*Jubilar sucht die Ruhe und hält nichts vom Anglerlatein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237373795858

*Chemnitz: Fliegerbombe wirft Fragen auf*
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/1511021.html

*Guter Auftakt auch ohne Fische*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/sternb...ticle/209/guter-auftakt-auch-ohne-fische.html

*Junger Angler im Glück*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/junger-angler-im-glueck.html

*Fliegerbombe entschärft*
http://www.mdr.de/mdr-aktuell/6372258.html

*Evakuierung nach Bombenfund in Chemnitz*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/chemnitz/6369866.html

*Gütermotorschiff kollidiert mit Angelkahn*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=21281608

*Angler kentern mit kleiner Jolle auf der Ostsee*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/209138.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aalbesatz beschäftigt Angler*
http://www.nordkurier.de:80/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=541353

*Lexikon:Angler-ABC*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,182739


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Forellenangeln zu Himmelfahrt*
http://www.freies-wort.de:80/nachrichten/regional/neuhaus/art4147,975883

*Ferienpassprogramm der Gemeinde Lehre ist üppig – Verkauf nächsten ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/10370890

*Die Ausbeute Bild: Weihbold*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,182734

*Angeln anstelle von Polizeiarbeit*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=412&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_lahr&id=3540

*Angeln heißt Glücklichsein*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/article3788622/Angeln-heisst-Gluecklichsein.html

*200 Portionen in einer Stunde*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/biblis/6878739.htm

*Wollhandkrabben gefährden Fische und Pflanzen in der Lippe*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/lulo/Luenen;art928,568776

*Chemnitz: Bombensucher ohne Polizei*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/1511950.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ausflug zu Anglern und Akkordeon*
http://www.main-spitze.de:80/region/nauheim/6878646.htm

*Frikadellen aus der Lippe*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/dorsten/2009/5/24/news-120680212/detail.html

*Sportfischerverein Golm beging fünfzigjähriges Jubiläum*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...igjaehriges-Jubilaeum-Morgens-als-erster.html

*Templiner Angler küren ihre Meister*
http://www.nordkurier.de:80/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=541958

*Muße meist wichtiger als der Fang*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/obertshausen/musse-meist-wichtiger-fang-314586.html

*GUTEN MORGEN*
http://www.die-mark-online.de:80/harryhavelrand/00_20090525000552_GUTEN_MORGEN.html

*Langens Angler feiern mit 200 Gästen auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ler-feiern-mit-Gaesten-auf-dem-Trockenen.html

*Prüfender Blick in den Kescher*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte.../1063333_Pruefender_Blick_in_den_Kescher.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler ködern den Nachwuchs*
http://www.nwzonline.de:80/index_re...erland_bad_zwischenahn_artikel.php?id=2014108

*Namensänderung brachte Anglern wenig*
http://www.nm-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1024571&kat=16

*Angelverein räumt am Zarowufer auf*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=542184

*Wollhandkrabbe bedroht die Artenvielfalt*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/crlo/Castrop-Rauxel;art934,571018

*SOS auf der Weser - Feuerwehr und THW im Einsatz*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/startseite_-_arid,114812.html

*140 Kilogramm Fisch im Kescher*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/140-Kilogramm-Fisch-im-Kescher;art767,5136167

*Faszination Leben*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001472085


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stille und glitzerndes Nass: Unterwegs auf den Gewässern von Ontario*
http://www.az-web.de:80/news/reisen...Unterwegs-auf-den-Gewaessern-von-Ontario.html

*Im Hotel Schloss Fuschl dreht sich alles rund um den Fisch*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/schloss-fuschl-betriebe-gmbh/boxid-107137.html

*Angelhaus Tegel Fachgeschäft für Angler*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/reinickendorf/fachgeschaeft-fuer-angler-article469824.html

*Treuenbrietzener Gastgeber *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-fischen-um-die-Wette-KREISHEGEFISCHEN.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gavin Rossdale rockt mit seinem Sohn*
http://www.gala.de:80/stars/ticker/BSBS64634/Gavin-Rossdale-rockt-mit-seinem-Sohn.html

*Fischseuche im Ostalbkreis ausgebrochen*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st.../fischseuche-im-ostalbkreis-ausgebrochen.html

*"Die Äsche war schon vor den Kormoranen im Eimer" *
http://www.freiepresse.de:80/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/FLOEHA/1515258.html

*Florida: Ausgemustertes US-Marineschiff wird künstliches Riff*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/komp...s-US-Marineschiff-wird-kuenstliches-Riff.html

*Auszeichnung für Edersleber Verein*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=19&entry=12914


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Paradies für Angler*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Spezial/id/278354

*Triebeser holen erneut den Pokal*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.zeulenrod...ort&region=Zeulenroda&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Geschmackvolle Gewinne*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=autobild&id=567145

*Ein altes US-Militärschiff wird zum künstlichen Riff*
http://www.welt.de/reise/article3818146/Ein-altes-US-Militaerschiff-wird-zum-kuenstlichen-Riff.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler können sich vorbereiten*
http://www.nordkurier.de:80/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=542915

*Blockhütte der Angler schamlos geplündert, Jagdkanzel umgeworfen*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/meiningen/art2799,977587

*Reiten, Angeln, durch die Lüfte schweben im Urlaub mit Hund*
http://www.premiumpresse.de/reiten-angeln-durch-die-luefte-schweben-im-urlaub-mit-hund-PR480847.html

*Jasper, der Pinguin*
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17770568

*Angst am Angelhaken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11520726/1174144/Angst-am-Angelhaken.html

*Fische waren eher launisch*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/wuerzburg/Fische-waren-eher-launisch;art736,5143645

*Backhaus warnt Angler vor gewerbsmäßiger Vermarktung ihres Fangs*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...vor-gewerbsmaessiger-vermarktung-ihres-fangs/
*Anmerkung der Red.: Eigentlich unglaublich, dass ein Minister drauf noch hineweisen muss...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Backhaus verspricht Anglern in Altefähr Hilfe*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/index_...cd28c5c741d39f8c86ca4a2&param=news&id=2440502


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die zwei Mrs. Carrolls*
http://www.cinefacts.de:80/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000105972

*Filmreife Flucht: Diebin schleift Mann auf Motorhaube mit*
http://www.stimme.de/heilbronn/polizei/art1491,1543182

*Keine Langeweile in Witten*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/witten/2009/6/1/news-121422211/detail.html

*Betrunkene Mopedlenkerin verletzte Fußgänger*
http://www.salzburg.com/online/tick...ytD8t6upkdZJSwyjyDnobPY0ka8M&img=&text=&mode=

*Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000077148


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler stellt Diebin*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/regional/stuttgart/dpa/2009/06/01/angler-stellt-diebin.html

*Diskrete Ermittlungen im Eheleben THEATER Millowitsch-Ensemble ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de:80/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3774291

*Das Alaska-Experiment*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3488101037

*Kleine Petrijünger starten jetzt durch*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012902958733&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*Kleine Angler und große Bäcker* 
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...1068093_Kleine_Angler_und_grosse_Baecker.html

*Neun Tote in vier Tagen*
http://www.svz.de:80/home/top-thema/article/111/neun-tote-in-vier-tagen.html

*Kommune prüft Zuschussmöglichkeiten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...schussmoeglichkeiten-Gut-gemeint-VEREINE.html

*Tödliche Gefahr auf den Straßen*
http://www.nordkurier.de:80/index.php?objekt=nk.homepage&id=544576

*Bei Ostwind machen sich die Fische sehr rar*
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/608...ord_count=555&page_type=/6085.php&mode=detail

*Seenachtsfest und Pfingstfischen begeistern*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/spaichingen/heuberg/200906020015.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hundekot statt Fisch an der Angel*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...-der-Angel-_arid,167063_puid,1_pageid,16.html

*Angler drücken die Schulbank*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...en/1068677_Angler_druecken_die_Schulbank.html

*Schrecken der Fische und Torhüter*
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1242317374021

*POL-SZ: Pressebericht für das Polizeikommissariat Peine Zeitraum ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/56519/1416726/polizei_salzgitter

*Eine besonders aufschlussreiche Beute*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/essen/2009/6/3/news-121716111/detail.html

*Hecht als Rapfen entpuppt*
http://www.svz.de:80/lokales/hagenow/artikeldetails/article/213/hecht-als-rapfen-entpuppt.html

*Echte Stör im Regen gefangen? Angler und Experten sind skeptisch*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...n_/409097/echte_stoer_im_regen_gefangen_.html

*Keiner der Angler geht mit leeren Händen nach Hause*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/region/200906031683.html

*Zehnmillionster Aal wird in der Havel augesetzt*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/zehnmillionster-aal-wird-in-der-havel-augesetzt--/de/Politik/20255689


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stille Tage am See*
http://www.manager-magazin.de:80/life/reise/0,2828,628002,00.html

*Über kleine Teiche, dicke Fische, Loch Ness und Totentanz oder ...*
http://www.unser-luebeck.de/content/view/1396/245/1/0/

*Halbzentner-Karpfen im Stefter Baggersee gefangen*
http://www.mainpost.de:80/lokales/w...-im-Stefter-Baggersee-gefangen;art736,5151018


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Petri Heil": Angelfreunde haben in der Region Wangen die Saison ... *
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/wangen/wangen/200906051153.html

*Sturm über dem Waldsee*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/index.php?redid=540427

*Verabredung zum Angeln im Sperrgebiet*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/150009.verabredung-zum-angeln-im-sperrgebiet.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Leo – Ein fast perfekter Typ!*
http://diepresse.com:80/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17805953

*Angler sichten Seeungeheuer Champ*
http://grenzwissenschaft-aktuell.blogspot.com/2009/06/angler-sichten-seeungeheuer-champ.html
Anmerkung der Red.: "Nessie" lebt????

*Pächter fühlen sich schlecht informiert*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=70719


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln bis Wattwandern: Wissenswertes über deutsche Strände*
http://www.touristikpresse.net/news...dern-Wissenswertes-uber-deutsche-Strande.html

*75 Jahre Fischerei-Sportverein Lank*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/index.php?redid=543902

*Jungaale gestern ausgesetzt / EU unterstützt Pilotprojekt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...terstuetzt-Pilotprojekt-Weiterwachsen-im.html

*Käpt'n Heinz und die dicken Dorsche: Mit dem Angelkutter auf ...*
http://www3.ndr.de:80/programm/epghomepage100_sid-509594.html

*Riesen-Hecht ist 1,32 Meter lang - Angler fängt Riesen-Fisch in ...*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...er-faengt-riesen-fisch/hecht-in-muenchen.html

*Angeln vor Rügen Morgens um sechs beißen Lachse besonders gut*
http://www.welt.de/reise/article3886279/Morgens-um-sechs-beissen-Lachse-besonders-gut.html

*Angler mit Jagdwaffe getötet*
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/SEEEMS/19708.asp?artid=14817

*Der Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/paderborn/paderborn/2979353_Der_Fang_seines_Lebens.html

*Angeln auf dem Rasen*
http://www.hna.de:80/schwalmstadtstart/00_20090609183816_Angeln_auf_dem_Rasen.html

*Kundenbetreuer Marco Grimm würde gern den Fußball-WM-Helden Brehme ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2168/artid/10469716

*Chronik zum 50-jährigen Bestehen des Angelsportvereins *
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2162/artid/10469213

*Fischbach ist jetzt Aufzuchtgewässer*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,983842

*Anglerverein an der Näthewinde räumt Areal für die Bundesgartenschau*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...an-der-Naethewinde-raeumt-Areal-fuer-die.html

*schön hier*
http://diepresse.com:80/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17863833

*Daniel Kaup und Maik Engelhard angeln den Sieg*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/fran...aik-Engelhard-angeln-den-Sieg;art1727,5161147

*Alaska wird Fünfzig: Doppel-Party am 4. Juli 2009*
http://www.infocomma.net/main/?p=15050

*Tote Forellen im Schwingbach beunruhigen Angelfreunde*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/si..._adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133842&_dpa=


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kleiner Roter Traktor *
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17806105

*Stichflammen und Wasserspaß*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/tecklenburger_land/22701025.html

*Groß Pankower in Polen zu Gast*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...wer-in-Polen-zu-Gast-Gemeinden-besiegeln.html

*Angler offenbar im Rhein ertrunken*
http://www.bild.de:80/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=8683272.html

*Horst Hrubesch: „Die anderen müssen uns erst einmal schlagen“*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/sport/Fussball-Horst-Hrubesch-U-21-EM;art133,2822364

*Mann ertrinkt bei nächtlicher Angeltour im Rhein*
http://bazonline.ch/panorama/vermis...aechtlicher-Angeltour-im-Rhein/story/29313279

*Drei nächtliche Angler auf frischer Tat ertappt*
http://www.zisch.ch/navigation/top_...ame=NewsItem&client_request_contentOID=316522


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler im Rhein ertrunken*
http://www.suedkurier.de:80/region/...elden-Blitzmeldung-Unglueck;art372615,3812126

*Rheinfelden: Angler ertrinkt im Rhein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/rheinfelden-angler-ertrinkt-im-rhein--16034415.html

*Mission Titelgewinn*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/sport/art272,2823221

*Regio-Umschau*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/regio-umschau-xtjoxj3ax

*Ewig lockt das Monster*
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/zuerich/ewig_lockt_das_monster_1.2735287.html

*Einbruch in Anglerfachgeschäft*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/duesseldorf-stadt/719767/Einbruch-in-Anglerfachgeschaeft.html

*Stadt und Landkreis Forchheim*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=4408&showNews=461415

*Angler im Rhein ertrunken*
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de:80/default.aspx?ID=2972&showNews=461730

*Der Verkannte*
http://sport.ard.de/sp/fussball/news200906/15/portrait_hrubesch.jsp

*Beine zu, Rensing! Bumm, da war er durch!*
http://www.zeit.de:80/online/2009/25/hrubesch-u21-em-schweden


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Beim Ausruhen vom Angeln bestohlen *
http://www.bayernmatrix.de/include....33&PHPKITSID=74e2eadd1e06a5092bbe75f63b340352

*Mein Haus, meine Stadt und meine Angel - Die Sims 3 auf dem iphone*
http://www.macnotes.de/2009/06/15/mein-haus-meine-stadt-und-meine-angel-die-sims-3-auf-dem-iphone/

*Angler ertrinkt im Rhein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/news/baden...rttemberg/Unfaelle-Freizeit;art330342,3812053

*Am Baggersee bissen Fische*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/20090616_srv0000004347108.html

*Jubiläum bei den Anglern und der Feuerwehr im Rathenower Stadtteil*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eum-bei-den-Anglern-und-der-Feuerwehr-im.html

*Fischereiprüfung für Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de:80/nachrichten/staedte/castrop-rauxel/2009/6/15/news-122789811/detail.html

*Wie früher der alte Steg und das Wassertretbecken*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=70912

*Schwarz geangelte Forelle kostet zwei Angler je 150 Euro*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,946700

*Auto stürzt in Fluss – 2 Tote*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=8695152.html

*Auto stürzt in die Lühe - Zwei Tote*
http://www1.ndr.de:80/nachrichten/niedersachsen/autounfall110.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zwei Urlauber in Wismarer Bucht ertrunken*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de:80/news/1245153372-zwei-urlauber-in-wismarer-bucht-ertrunken/

*Erneuter Bootsunfall: Angler in der Ostsee ertrunken*
http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/bootsunfall102.html

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Zwei Angler in Ostsee ertrunken* 
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/article...-Emden-Viele-Schueler-werden-schikaniert.html

*Murgfisch kann man mit Genuss essen*
http://www.bt-news.de/html/content_...3009_Murgfisch_kann_man_mit_Genuss_essen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*HORST HRUBESCH*
http://www.mopo.de:80/2009/20090618/sport/hsv/vom_kopfball_ungeheuer_zur_leitfigur.html

*Angler feiern Fischerfest*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/ludwigshafen/artikel/20090618_srv0000004360711.html

*Angler fischt Leiche aus dem Nordhafen*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/berlin/angler-fischt-leiche-aus-dem-nordhafen-article491775.html

*Nicht schlecht, der Hecht: Solche Fische schwimmen beim Strandbad*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/friedrichshafen/stadt/200906171821.html

*Jörg Laußer hat ´nen Hecht am Haken*
http://wochenspiegellive.de/Redaktion/Ahrtal.html?doc=12996

*Maränen mag auch der Hecht*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Strausberg/id/284181

*Fischdiebe und Fischwilderer in Brandenburg*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Berlin_Brandenburg/id/284231

*Spiel, Spaß und Spannung pur*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...gen/1076694_Spiel_Spass_und_Spannung_pur.html

*Förderkreis sammelt*
http://www.szon.de:80/lokales/trossingen/trossingen/200906190071.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*„Sheriff“ wollte Angelschein von Wiesmoorer kontrollieren *
http://harlinger.de:80/Redaktion/tabid/70/Default.aspx?ArtikelID=311013

*Hellas 09 und Angler lassen große Party steigen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237374006973

*Angler fischt Toten aus dem Berliner Nordhafen*
http://www.noows.de/angler-fischt-toten-aus-dem-berliner-nordhafen-8763

*Leiche von ertrunkenem Angler im Rhein entdeckt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st...von-ertrunkenem-angler-im-rhein-entdeckt.html

*Grün-Weiße feiern 80. Vereins-Geburtstag*
http://www.nordkurier.de:80/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=550778

*Allods Online Mehr zur Hintergrundgeschichte*
http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/news/60274-allods-online-hintergrundgeschichte/

*Clifford, der große rote Hund*
http://diepresse.com:80/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17902060

*Vermisster Angler tot aus Rhein bei Augst geborgen *
http://www.swissinfo.ch/ger/news/ne...10850386&cKey=1245420371000&ty=ti&positionT=1

*Angeltour - Vermisster Angler tot aufgefunden*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angeltour-vermisster-angler-tot-aufgefunden--/de/Politik/20291421

*Weitab vom Schuss*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/muelheim/2009/6/19/news-123187011/detail.html

*Vermisster Angler tot aufgefunden*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...Blitzmeldung-Polizeimeldung;art372615,3821003

*Fink ist fit für Fortuna*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/duesseldorf-stadt/721946/Fink-ist-fit-fuer-Fortuna.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler in See ertrunken*
http://www.charivari.com/aktuell/me...n.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=33&cHash=1ba6764a6b

*Angler in See ertrunken*
http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...BAYERN-Angler-in-See-ertrunken;art591,2116720

*Der Biss des Kaninchens*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/herne/2009/6/21/news-123339511/detail.html

*Angelausflug endet mit dem Tod*
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/news.php?id=56581

*Wagemutige Fischer erfreuten sich nicht nur am guten Fang*
http://tt.com/tt/tirol/story.csp?cid=9770979&sid=56&fid=21

*Passionierte Angelsportler*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/warburg/warburg/2997385_Passionierte_Angelsportler.html

*Angler ertrinkt im Waldsee*
http://www.pnp.de:80/nachrichten/artikel.php?cid=29-24414570&Ressort=bay&BNR=0

*Casting bei den Anglern*
http://www.halleforum.de/Halle-Nachrichten/Staedtisches-Leben-Casting-bei-den-Anglern/21596


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kreativ mit Deltawellen*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub268AB648015...969AB9420643610DE5~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*34 Forellen hingen am Haken*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...furt/1078576_34_Forellen_hingen_am_Haken.html

*Reiten, Angeln, Kanu fahren*
http://www.hna.de/wolfhagenstart/00_20090622180650_Reiten_Angeln_Kanu_fahren.html

*Polizei blitzt jetzt Rambo-Kapitäne auf dem Neckar*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st...ei-blitzt/rambo-kapitaene-auf-dem-neckar.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler ködern Nachwuchs *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1237374015872

*Roland Schwan ist leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tlicher-Fliegenfischer-Ein-Koeder-namens.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vielseitigkeitsprüfung für Angler*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bernau/id/285050

*Ärzte auf Rädern*
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17932336

*Erdwall soll Angler abschrecken*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/F5Z38i/2939439/Erdwall-soll-Angler-abschrecken.html

*Petri Jünger belegen beim AGW-Angeln erste Plätze*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...er_belegen_beim_AGW_Angeln_erste_Plaetze.html

*Erfolgreiches Jugendnachtangeln*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...ort&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Geisterschiff rammt Boje auf Potsdamer Havel*
http://newsticker.welt.de/index.php?channel=ver&module=dpa&id=21619400


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln am Dorfrand*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=553159

*Baggern an der Haldenkante: Holzhäuser Tontagebau heftig umstritten*

*Nachrichten Geisterschiff rammt Boje ++ Discounter überfallen*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article499325.html

*Angler kriegen jetzt Knöllchen*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/stadt_kreis_artikel.php?artikel=4433987

*Zu Fisch und Musik: Angler und AG-Fußballer laden ein*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...in-_arid,115373_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,43.html

*Massenfischsterben in Baggersee*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/stuttgart/dpa/2009/06/26/massenfischsterben-in-baggersee.html

*Angelverein feiert 80. Geburtstag*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=553205

*Auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/oberhausen/2009/6/26/news-123722868/detail.html

*Frank Pittner aus Ludwigsfelde im Angelglück*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...igsfelde-im-Angelglueck-Kapitaler-Dorsch.html

*"Ja, glücklich, irgendwie"*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article4014959/Ja-gluecklich-irgendwie.html

*Schwan am Haken - stundenlange Rettung*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=53752

*"Fußball ist heute nebenan"*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/gladbeck/2009/6/28/news-123957325/detail.html

*„Morgens beißen die Fische am besten” *
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/halver/2009/6/28/news-123986883/detail.html

*Jung-Angler köderten „Geier der Gewässer“*
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...35522&tx_ttnews[backPid]=624&cHash=fb0e99892b

*Rute raus, der Spaß geht weiter*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-528006.html

*Junge Angler versuchten am Teich ihr Glück*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...ge-angler-versuchten-am-teich-ihr-glueck.html

*Forelle und Zander bei bestem Wetter*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/eppertshausen/forelle-zander-bestem-wetter-373591.html

*Isselburger Angler feierten 40-jährigen Geburtstag*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/isselburg/2009/6/29/news-124092984/detail.html

*Wurst statt Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/isselburg/2009/6/29/news-124108092/detail.html

*Mit acht Ruten gleichzeitig geangelt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...itig-geangelt-Koenigs-Wusterhausen-Dahme.html

*ANGELSPORT: Im Wasser und auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rmittelte-beim-Casting-und-am-Ufer-seine.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln am Dorfrand*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=553159

*Baggern an der Haldenkante: Holzhäuser Tontagebau heftig umstritten*

*Nachrichten Geisterschiff rammt Boje ++ Discounter überfallen*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article499325.html

*Angler kriegen jetzt Knöllchen*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/stadt_kreis_artikel.php?artikel=4433987

*Zu Fisch und Musik: Angler und AG-Fußballer laden ein*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...in-_arid,115373_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,43.html

*Massenfischsterben in Baggersee*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/stuttgart/dpa/2009/06/26/massenfischsterben-in-baggersee.html

*Angelverein feiert 80. Geburtstag*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=553205

*Auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/oberhausen/2009/6/26/news-123722868/detail.html

*Frank Pittner aus Ludwigsfelde im Angelglück*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...igsfelde-im-Angelglueck-Kapitaler-Dorsch.html

*"Ja, glücklich, irgendwie"*
http://www.welt.de/wams_print/article4014959/Ja-gluecklich-irgendwie.html

*Schwan am Haken - stundenlange Rettung*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=53752

*"Fußball ist heute nebenan"*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/gladbeck/2009/6/28/news-123957325/detail.html

*„Morgens beißen die Fische am besten” *
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/halver/2009/6/28/news-123986883/detail.html

*Jung-Angler köderten „Geier der Gewässer“*
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...35522&tx_ttnews[backPid]=624&cHash=fb0e99892b

*Rute raus, der Spaß geht weiter*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-528006.html

*Junge Angler versuchten am Teich ihr Glück*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...ge-angler-versuchten-am-teich-ihr-glueck.html

*Forelle und Zander bei bestem Wetter*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/eppertshausen/forelle-zander-bestem-wetter-373591.html

*Isselburger Angler feierten 40-jährigen Geburtstag*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/isselburg/2009/6/29/news-124092984/detail.html

*Wurst statt Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/isselburg/2009/6/29/news-124108092/detail.html

*Mit acht Ruten gleichzeitig geangelt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...itig-geangelt-Koenigs-Wusterhausen-Dahme.html

*ANGELSPORT: Im Wasser und auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rmittelte-beim-Casting-und-am-Ufer-seine.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neun Steppkes erhalten neue Stippen *
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/286126

*Krimi mit männerfeindlichen Passagen*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/hassberge/Krimi-mit-maennerfeindlichen-Passagen;art33361,5190405

*„Kompromiss mit der Offshore-Industrie ist möglich“*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...eglich&ldq-_arid,184277_puid,1_pageid,16.html

*Singold - Zwischen Großkitzighofen und Schwabmühlhausen treiben ...*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/allgaeu/buchloe/Buchloe-fischwilderer;art2774,599282

*Sanierungen an Kitas, Gemeindehäusern und Schulen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...haeusern-und-Schulen-Erste-Investitionen.html

*Der deutsche Guru*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/sport/Fussball-Horst-Hrubesch-U-21;art133,2836647


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erst Analyse, dann Entscheidung*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...u/1085144_Erst_Analyse_dann_Entscheidung.html

*Mit der Kinderangel großen Aal erwischt*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bad+Freienwalde/id/286412

*Sebastian Zbik beim Angeln, sein Hobby seit acht Jahren*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...bastian-zbik/angelt-er-sich-den-wm-titel.html

*Durch drei Meeresstraßen vom Festland getrennt*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten/feldkirchen/feldkirchen_in_kaernten/2063569/index.do


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rotfedern und Karpfen*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/drensteinfurt/1085585_Rotfedern_und_Karpfen.html

*Angler feiern Unabhängigkeitstag*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=556352

*Den "Angler-Olymp" erklommen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20090706_srv0000004443372.html

*Rekordwels im Knielinger See geangelt*
http://www.ka-news.de/nachrichten/karlsruhe/Karlsruhe-Rekord-Wels-Angeln;art6066,229153

*Sarah Palins Schwiegervater ging lieber angeln*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/0,1518,634468,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Casting ohne Topmodels und Angler ohne See*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1710933_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4505.html

*So schön ist der Sommer in Bergkamen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/bergkamen/2009/7/6/news-124775955/detail.html

*39-Jähriger vermutlich ertrunken*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/oberhausen/2009/7/6/news-124798345/detail.html

*Duisburg: Zwei Männer im Rhein ertrunken*
http://www.die-newsblogger.de/duisburg-zwei-manner-im-rhein-ertrunken-718566

*Munitionsfund an der Schwalm*
http://www.hna.de/breakingnews/00_20090706151800_Munitionsfund_an_der_Schwalm.html

*Dorffest im Zeichen der Diedersdorfer Angler*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/286579

*Lauenbrück online*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=71416


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bauernhofurlaub mit Tier-Erlebnissen - Begeisterung für Klein und Groß*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/bauernhofurlaub-mit-tier-erlebnissen-r1370231.htm

*Aus der Karibik nach Gorgast*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/286858

*Fischernachwuchs übt am Weiher*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...hernachwuchs-uebt-am-Weiher;art372541,3847961

*Das Wetter, uferlos*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/d5a38b/2958676/Das-Wetter-uferlos.html

*Fischen wird der Weg freigeräumt*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...bernheim-kirn/stadt-bad-kreuznach/7076694.htm

*Stammgäste campen auch bei Regen*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/stammgaeste-campen-auch-regen-390086.html

*Wasserschutzpolizei stellt Fischwilderer am Glower See und an der ...*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_1318_6131.php

*Blaualgen machen sich breit*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duisburg/sued/2009/7/8/news-125005803/detail.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Frankfurter Stadtbrücke am Wochenende dicht*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=21751738

*Schnupperkurs am neugestalteten Weddelsee*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/winterberg/2009/7/8/news-125041211/detail.html

*Freundschaft seit 25 Jahren ANGELN Staudernheimer beherbergen ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3823771

*Verboten ist nicht gleich verboten*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/MITTWEIDA/1541422.html

*Markus Kottig regiert die Angler*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...1087134_Markus_Kottig_regiert_die_Angler.html

*76-Zentimeter-Wels an Nicos Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046506919

*Torfmoorsee, Kanal und Aa*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...gerland/1087976_Torfmoorsee_Kanal_und_Aa.html

*Ohne Schein gibt´s nicht*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.unstrutha...dt&region=Muehlhausen&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1

*Sie stehen für den Umbruch*
http://www.nnn.de/sport/regionalsport/artikeldetails/article/723/sie-stehen-fuer-den-umbruch.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler warnen vor Kraftwerk als Killer des Öko-Systems* 
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duisburg/west/2009/7/9/news-125164437/detail.html

*Wo ist der Haken? Angeln als Sommertrend der Krise*
http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/480417

*POL-HBPP: Edersee - Fische verenden qualvoll in Netz*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43615/1438286/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*76-Zentimeter-Wels an Nicos Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012569559804&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*Lahngangsee: Fischen in der Eiszeit*
http://diepresse.com/home/leben/494317/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/leben/index.do

*Celler fängt 1,84-Meter-Super-Wels*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/lokales/350316.html

*Lokales Plön:Ein Westfale zog beim Schluenseefest den d...*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/plo...chluenseefest-den-dicksten-Hecht-an-Land.html

*Besucher versuchen ihr Glück beim Angeln*
http://www.mz-web.de/artikel?id=1246046509158

*Angler schwamm dem Spiegelkarpfen hinterher*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012902958319&calledPageId=0&listid=0


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglerlatein am Aueteich*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.gotha.vol...ik=Stadt&region=Gotha&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1

*Angler schwamm dem Spiegelkarpfen hinterher*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046508967

*Unser Sandmännchen*
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/tvprogramm/detailansicht.php?sendungs_id=17973594

*Ein Angler fängt einen 1,84 Meter Wels aus der Aller*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/hannover/aktuell/2009/07/14/angler/zieht-riesen-wels-aus-aller.html

*Mit Gulaschkanone unterwegs*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/mit-gulaschkanone-unterwegs.html

*Spitze Zunge und Talent*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.unstrutha...dt&region=Muehlhausen&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1

*Freier Weg für Wanderfische*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046509658

*Polizei warnt: Alligatorschildkröte im Eicher See*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/vg-eich/eich/7100037.htm

*Großer Schutzengel!*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=6526&showNews=478358


----------



## Olinger-HH (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Artenschutz: Die lautlose Invasion*
http://www.taz.de/regional/nord/nord-aktuell/artikel/1/die-lautlose-invasion/

Interessantes zum Dorschnachwuchs in der Ostsee und dessen Gefährdung durch Neozoa wie die Rippenqualle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mosel-Fische erst ab Deutschland genießbar*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Weitere-Themen-des-Tages-Trier;art742,2139760

*PETA warnt vor Unfruchtbarkeitswelle in Rheinland-Pfalz und ...*
http://www.openpr.de/news/324433/PE...-Saarland-Gefahr-durch-Verzehr-von-Fisch.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Da müsste PETA ja eigentlich doch froh sein, wenn Angler durch Unfruchtbarkeit "aussterben" ;-))*

*Nicht nur die reinste Idylle*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-die-reinste-Idylle-Liane-Stephan-ueber.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler pflegen und hegen die Bäche*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...flegen-und-hegen-die-Baeche;art372510,3858755

*Tage mit Vereinsolympiade und Forellen*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/muenster/tage-vereinsolympiade-forellen-404718.html

*Angler pflegen Thimosweiher*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/murg/Angler-pflegen-Thimosweiher;art372614,3856800

*Chinesische Stadt Nanjing greift hart gegen Hunde und Angler durch*
http://german.china.org.cn/china/2009-07/15/content_18141284.htm


----------



## oldshatterhand (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petrijünger angeln um die Wette*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...d-koenigsfischen-ag-lech-ammer;art2761,605237

*Voller Einsatz für den Naturschutz *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/sixcms..._adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133846&_dpa=

*Autobahn-Bau*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883661057.shtml

*Döbelner dürfen im Raum Leipzig fischen*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2209825

*Angler findet zwei Tote*
http://mt-online.de/lokales/regionales/3033967_Angler_findet_zwei_Tote.html

*Angler bauen Steg auf*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Uckermark/id/287868

*Angler das Leben gerettet*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Frankfurt+(Oder)/id/287924


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Illegales Angeln in Eggolsheim*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1782&showNews=481198

*Schweizer Spaßvogel plant TV-Karriere : Vielleicht mache ich ...*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/fussb...ovic-magnin/spassvogel-plant-tv-karriere.html

*Krieg der Fischer: Angler ärgern sich über die zu vielen Aalkörbe ...*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/br...ber-die-zu-vielen-aalkoerbe-in-der-weser.html

*"Beim Angeln kann ich abschalten" KÄMPFERNATUR Dieter Seip ist ...* 
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3835692

*Hobby mit Haken*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/muelheim/serie/2009/7/17/news-126123721/detail.html

*Trostpflaster für glücklose Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046513131

*Mutter und Sohn ertrinken im Kiesteich*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/hannover/dpa/2009/07/17/mutter-und-sohn-ertrinken-im-kiesteich.html

*Joe Bauer in der Stadt*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/stn/page/detail.php/2130197

*Angler gewinnen Spritzerwettbewerb*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=18619


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler-Fest*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/schwarzwald-baar-heuberg/service/Angler-Fest;art372500,3863497

*Angler stehen im Regen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/radolfzell/Angler-stehen-im-Regen;art372455,3865352

*Rekordbeteiligung am Großen Wünsdorfer See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Wuensdorfer-See-Volksangeltag-mit-Geduld.html

*Schweinekeule schmeckt den Nachtanglern*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046513483

*Der Trödeltrupp*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001481891

*1750 Gramm schwere Brachse bringt Erfolg beim Hegefischen ...*
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/regionews...t=&Map=online-startseite-lokales-rottal&BNR=0

*WM-Titel am Angelhaken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012569559775&listid=1016799959889

*Angler-Appell: Schluss mit Chaos!*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ier-Umwelt-mosel-fische-angler;art742,2146230

*Anklage in Sachen Häusserhofsee-Leiche*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=3982&showNews=482216

*Großer Wurf mit Haken*
http://www.freitag.de/kultur/0929-ueberm-rauschen-roman-scheuer-buecher

*Weibliches Skelett nach zwei Jahren identifiziert - Anklage gegen ...*
http://www.abendzeitung.de/bayern/120239


----------



## Olinger-HH (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umweltalarm im Hamburger Hafen: Tankschute mit 400 Tonnen Tankwaschwasser gesunken*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/9382


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petrijünger angelt Riesenfisch*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/herford.php?id=29168&artikel=1

*Brandenburg-Urlaub Des Urlaubs fette Beute*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/ratgeber/reisen/des-urlaubs-fette-beute-article525615.html

*Noch immer sind Angler in Ost und West getrennt / Jetzt wackelt ... *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...9/Noch-immer-sind-Angler-in-Ost-und-West.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Gut, dass auch die "Nicht- Angler - Presse" solche Dinge aufgreift!*

*In der Briester Wehr ist das schwache Geschlecht eine starke Truppe*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...riester-Wehr-ist-das-schwache-Geschlecht.html

*1,35-Meter-Fisch im Salzgittersee erstochen – Angler erstatten Anzeige...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/10671366

*DRK: Leichtsinn bei Wassersportlern und Badegästen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/...2731974b8ef10bbf38f9391&param=news&id=2494106

*Salzgitter: Getöteter Wels - Angler suchen Hinweise zum Täter*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/10195179/artid/10669209/compact/title/Ticker

*Streitschlichter zwischen Mensch und Biber*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/euregio-detail-az/982123/Streitschlichter-zwischen-Mensch-und-Biber


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglerglück am Dorfteich*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Uckermark/id/288691

*Angeln und Naturschutz*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/gottmadingen/Angeln-und-Naturschutz;art372442,3870307

*Angelsportler feiern Jubiläum*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...elsportler-feiern-Jubilaeum;art372512,3870354

*Angelverein Nendingen*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/stadt/200907230247.html

*Angler gewinnen Dorfmeisterschaft*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=18643

*Was Fuldas Angler einst so trieben*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsroom/kultur/dezentral/kultur/art6155,909339

*Krieg der Anglerfreunde*
http://archiv.mopo.de/archiv/2009/20090723/hamburg/panorama/krieg_der_anglerfreunde.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Da wurde auch das Anglerboard mit hineingezogen:* http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158831


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Talsperre Euba: Baden und Angeln strikt verboten*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1770&showNews=484848

*Ferienspaßprogramm mit dem Klub der Braunschweiger Fischer am Waldsee*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/10684286

*Hoffen auf fetten Fang am Haken FERIENSPIELE Angelsportverein ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3843306

*Nachbarschaftsstreit am Ruhlesee *
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bernau/id/289141

*Goldfische als Lebendköder*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...k=Stadt&region=Ilmenau&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Fischerfest vom 31. Juli bis 2. August*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/gross-zimmern/fischerfest-juli-august-421321.html

*Welse fressen Leipzigs Flüsse leer*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/leipzig/aktuell/2009/07/25/welse/fressen-leipzigs-fluesse-leer.html

*In der Slowakei sind die Tiger los*
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabId=3862&alias=wzo&cob=427401

*Das lange Warten auf den Wels*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/oberhausen/2009/7/24/news-126998198/detail.html

*Gifhorn: Badeverbot im Waldsee - verschärfte Kontrollen*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/10195179/artid/10680820/compact/title/Ticker

*KURZ NOTIERT*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=debaefefeeb8c4a825687eb4b993003f


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Urfelder Aalnacht*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883738427.shtml

*"Der Reiz liegt im Fangen und Verwerten" ANGELSPORTVEREIN 1920 ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3844883

*Angeln für einen guten Zweck*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/neufwstzslzlokal/art4496,966859

*Vom Rotbarschfilet bis zu Calamares*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/babenhausen/rotbarschfilet-calamares-422771.html

*Internationales Benefizangeln*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,966950

*Tiroler beim Fliegenfischen in Bachbett ertrunken*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachric...-beim-fliegenfischen-bachbett-ertrunken.story


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Weltweites "Angeln" nach WM-Titeln*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046523222

*Boss wirft Mitglieder raus*
http://archiv.mopo.de/archiv/2009/20090728/hamburg/boss_wirft_mitglieder_raus.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Es geht um die Geschichte hier >> *
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158831

*Sturzbach aus marodem Wehr*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/buende/buende/3048297_Sturzbach_aus_marodem_Wehr.html

*Anglern droht beim Fischen im Restloch 397 der Tod*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*34 Angler fangen in vier Stunden 50 Aale*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_oldenburg_wardenburg_artikel.php?id=2064159

*Menschen ans Wasser bringen SCHNUPPERANGELN Vereinsmitglieder ...*
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3845154


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Buntes Programm lockt an die Saale*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046523638

*Tschechen müssen nicht mehr zum Angeln gehen*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub65A624897E1...23E~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlenews

*Rund um die Uhr auf Jagd nach Fischen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/20090729_srv0000004539931.html

*Wassertaufe für Jung-Angler*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Uckermark/id/289641


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Marienkäfer-Invasion - Jetzt droht die Plage überall*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...-invasion/jetzt-droht-die-plage-ueberall.html

*Angeln nach Lösung für die Fische in der Glan*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernte...48/angeln-nach-loesung-fuer-fische-glan.story

*Zwei Ferienwochen im MittelalterCamp auf der Plattenburg gehen zu Ende*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ittelalterCamp-auf-der-Plattenburg-gehen.html

*Ein 75-Pfund-Waller im einstündigen Todeskampf*
http://www.np-coburg.de/nachrichten/lokal/lichtenfels/art2395,985849

*Notfallplan für Angel-Event*
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/artikeldetails/article/218/notfallplan-fuer-angel-event.html

*Biber auf dem Vormarsch Schlichter zwischen Mensch und Biber*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1246895311080.shtml

*Der Aalkönig von Urfeld*
http://www.werbekurier.de/rag-vsw/docs/202330/lokales

*Fische angeln, Brillen basteln*
http://www.stuttgarter-wochenblatt.de/stw/page/detail.php/2145849


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wilderer zappelte an eigener Angel *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1246895312050.shtml

*Langweilig wird's nie*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=71866

*Angler kämpfen um den größten Fisch*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/spaichingen/heuberg/200907301588.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler fängt 176 Zentimeter großen Wels bei Barßel*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_artikel.php?id=2068023

*Riesiger Wels sprengt Rekorde*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_cloppenburg_barssel_artikel.php?id=2068615

*Haussee Barsdorfer hoffen auf Kompromissbereitschaft der Sportler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Kompromissbereitschaft-der-Sportler-Fuss.html

*Fischmarkt zum 75-jährigen Bestehen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_oldenburg_hude_artikel.php?id=2067894

*POL-HM: Angler findet Leiche im Fischbecker Teich*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/57895/1449765/polizei_hameln_pyrmont_holzminden

*Vom Heilbuttfieber und Köderpatent*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/290113


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zoff um Badeverbot am Glashütter Weiher*
http://www.sol.de/news/saarland/saa...verbot-am-Glashuetter-Weiher;art27377,3065826


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln macht (Ferien)Spaß*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/dorsten/2009/8/2/news-127966260/detail.html

*Fünf Hektar voller Arbeit JORDANSEE *
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3853269

*Wesel: Kinder bergen Eltern tot aus Rhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/740068/Kinder-bergen-Eltern-tot-aus-Rhein.html

*Zum 50. Mal König gehuldigt und gefeiert*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/20090803_srv0000004566361.html

*NATUR ANGLER HABEN DIVERSE EXOTEN IN HIESIGEN GEWÄSSERN GEFANGEN ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hener-Kiessee-NATUR-ANGLER-HABEN-DIVERSE.html

*Wesel: Tödlicher Badeunfall am Rhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/wesel/739699/Toedlicher-Badeunfall-am-Rhein.html

*Beim Badewannenrennen auf dem Wusterwitzer See ging es wieder hoch ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nrennen-auf-dem-Wusterwitzer-See-ging-es.html

*Camping-Tag am Rhein endet tragisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/wr/2009/8/2/news-127998486/detail.html

*Angler mit Motorsense im Schutzgebiet zugange*
http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...rsense-im-Schutzgebiet-zugange;art591,2145231

*Angeln und Dosenwerfen*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/7189469.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Am Fjord geht es hochdramatisch her*
http://www.roth-hilpoltsteiner-volkszeitung.de/artikel.asp?art=1062884&kat=48&man=15

*Angler sorgen für tolle Gaudi*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=18760

*Angler und Fischer sprechen eine Stimme*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=377610&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

*Blitz und Donner am wolkenlosen Himmel*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/gross-zimmern/blitz-donner-wolkenlosen-himmel-427877.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tagebausee - Baden und Angeln am Geiseltalsee noch nicht erlaubt*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/tagebause...h-nicht--/de/Regional/Sachsen-Anhalt/20406460

*Urlaubs-Fotos Naturfreund Putin lässt die Muskeln spielen*
http://www.express.de/nachrichten/n...ie-muskeln-spielen_artikel_1246563194142.html

*Nur ein kleiner Wels geht an den Haken ANGELN ASV will gegen ... *
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3855664

*Betrunkener tötet seinen Vermieter*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/vermisc...9209/Betrunkener-toetet-seinen-Vermieter.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schlusslicht: Größter Karpfen Großbritanniens ist tot*
http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/bensonkarpfen100.html

*Seltener Fang: Präparierter Seewolf aus der Leine geholt*
http://www.hna.de/breakingnews/00_20090804134200_Seltener_Fang_Praeparierter_Seewolf_aus_der_Le.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Königin der Karpfen" ist tot *
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/article/panorama/Koenigin-der-Karpfen-ist-tot/47763

*Unbekannter tot in der Nahe*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...bernheim-kirn/stadt-bad-kreuznach/7198347.htm

*Ternberger bei Kampf mit Wels verletzt*
http://ooe.orf.at/stories/380443/
*Anmerkung der Red.: Da sollte es im Sommerloch doch eigentlich nicht lange dauern, bis darauf auch die deutsche Boulevardpresse stösst ;-)*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Lehrer und der Fisch oder Moby Dick in Ungarn*
http://www.oesterreichnews.de/3929-der-lehrer-und-der-fisch-oder-moby-dick-in-ungarn/

*Kleine Fische in der Hohwachter Bucht*
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...11/kleine-fische-in-der-hohwachter-bucht.html

*Invasion der fremden Arten*
http://www.handelsblatt.com/technologie/forschung/invasion-der-fremden-arten;2441728

*Die Suche nach der Langsamkeit*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/46/481516/text/

*Video: Das war der größte Karpfen Großbritanniens*
http://www.spickmich.de/news/200908061815-video-das-war-der-groesste-karpfen-grossbritanniens

*Pilgerziel für Jäger und Angler*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...102232_Pilgerziel_fuer_Jaeger_und_Angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vom Haken in den Mund*
http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/30221

*Rheindürkheimer Angler verbinden Sport und Hobby*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/worms/meldungen/7210123.htm

*Texas für Outdoor-Freunde: Golf, Rad, Wandern, Wassersport*
http://www.infocomma.net/main/?p=15239

*Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen ist Tierquälerei Untere ...*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/detail.php?nr=30953&kategorie=arnsberg-neheim

*Elegante Peitschenhiebe*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/schwerte/2009/8/7/news-128478038/detail.html

*Sommerfest der Angler*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hochheim/7212127.htm

*"Schwarzangler" in Chemnitz-Furth*
http://www.sachsen-fernsehen.de/default.aspx?ID=1095&showNews=493433


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auf Fischzügen vorne dabei*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20090808_srv0000004572952.html

*Angler wird vermisst*
http://www.tvaktuell.com/default.aspx?ID=4745&showNews=494017

*Vermisster Angler tot*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=9309694.html

*Unfall an Badesee - 29-Jähriger tot*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/franken/Unfall-an-Badesee-29-Jaehriger-tot;art1727,5243487

*Vermisster Angler tot aufgefunden *
http://www.charivari.com/aktuell/me...n.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=33&cHash=2dd458e7bb

*Gemeinde Barßel will Jetskis verbieten*
http://www.ga-online.de/?id=540&did=18842

*Ohne Angelschein: Auf die Schnelle 'ne Forelle*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/...247b8aabbd2c01cbf2ab840&param=news&id=2513363


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vermisster Angler tot auf Sandbank gefunden*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachr...sid=i31vq7vftarqjohhs4pqeff925&em_cnt=1467017

*Angler - Tödliche Unfälle auf bayerischen Seen*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-toedliche-unfaelle-auf-bayerischen-seen--/de/Bayern/20418981

*Bester Fang begehrt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ndingen/Bester-Fang-begehrt;art372522,3895398

*Drei Männer und ein Kleinkind ertrunken*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/P5L38B/3000896/Drei-Maenner-und-ein-Kleinkind-ertrunken.html

*NACHRICHTENTICKER ST. GEORGEN Platzregen verdirbt Laune nicht*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605627&artId=14135314


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Elke und Heiko regieren Fischervolk*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...n/elke-heiko-regieren-fischervolk-440610.html

*Angeln macht Spaß - auch ohne großen Fang*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tuttlingen/kreis/200908101275.html

*Kipf und Knacker für junge Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main-tauber/Kipf-und-Knacker-fuer-junge-Angler;art775,5245814

*Tod eines 41-Jährigen im Kanal wohl Unglücksfall *
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ko...-41jaehrigen-im-kanal-wohl-ungluecksfall.html

*Stimmung im Zelt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...dereschach/Stimmung-im-Zelt;art372527,3895412


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*NACHRICHTENTICKER VS Badespaß an den heißen Sommertagen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12522277&artId=14142676

*Hits aus der Haifischbar *
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk-...ls/datum/2009/08/11/hits-aus-der-haifischbar/

*Kreisanglerverband sorgt für Nachschub in den Dahmeländer ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Nachschub-in-den-Dahmelaender-Gewaessern.html

*Kinder hatten viel Spaß beim Ferien-Angeln*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1246895314291.shtml

*Sorge unnötig: Makrele ist wieder da*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/...26c369ee19b10bf52204071&param=news&id=2515888

*Eine Übungs-Mine an der Angel*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/harburg/article1134051/Eine-Uebungs-Mine-an-der-Angel.html

*Sonnenöl lässt Algen wachsen*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...rtshausen-Sonnenoel-laesst-Algen-wachsen.html

*Petrijünger lernen Angel-Abc*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/luebz/artikeldetails/article/212/petrijuenger-lernen-angel-abc.html

*Mitteldeutscher Waldbesitzertag in Leipzig-Markkleeberg /Wald ...*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...Z=15&LsZ=0&EgSa=&SuGi=&ZEIGELaZV=&SuDat=&con=


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stadt will die Teiche an der Röthe unter den Schutz der Angler stellen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachr...sid=07ia9bchn9nj3vdohikf03rqj3&em_cnt=1468511

*Angeln und Boot fahren riesiger Spaß*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...09/angeln-und-boot-fahren-riesiger-spass.html

*Die Sorgen der Halstenbeker Angler*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pinneberg/article1137325/Die-Sorgen-der-Halstenbeker-Angler.html

*Angler mussten beim Bachabschlag im Trüben fischen*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=17723

*Picknick beim Angelverein*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/7228030.htm

*Stark gebremstes Anglerglück*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...remstes-anglerglueck.html?_suchtag=2009-08-13

*Zehn haben angebissen*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=62a8911b310b42b1ce2ea2809c46e640


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln am Reisaelva*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...644260786&calledPageId=1160644260786&listid=0

*Am Steckelsdorfer See haben es Besucher schwer, auf legalem Wege ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sdorfer-See-haben-es-Besucher-schwer-auf.html

*Enthüllung einer Skulptur von Reinelt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/7237232.htm

*Ungebetene Strandbesucher schneiden sich Plätze frei*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...randbesucher-schneiden-sich-Plaetze-frei.html

*Verstoß gegen Bade-Verbot - Talsperre wird geleert*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/le...erstoss-gegen-badeverbot--talsperre-wird.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Touristen an der Angel: Rekord bei Fischereischeinen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/...c5e86f32e4894d1e7311731&param=news&id=2519216

*Neuer Rekord beim Verkauf von Touristenfischereischeinen*
http://www.mvregio.de/231172.html

*Vier Stunden Zeit zum Denken*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...eck/1106602_Vier_Stunden_Zeit_zum_Denken.html

*Die Russen sind auf den Fisch gekommen*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=777885

*MV will Angel-Land Nummer 1 werden *
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=570275

*„Zuschauer klatschen Beifall“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_cloppenburg_barssel_artikel.php?id=2080158

*Schlüsselübergabe für Anglerheim*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Uckermark/id/292573

*Umweltminister will Aalprojekt fortsetzen*
http://www.ln-online.de/news/schleswig_holstein/2640430

*POL-HAM: Männliche Leiche aus dem Datteln-Hamm-Kanal identifiziert*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65844/1457671/polizeipraesidium_hamm


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Buch der Woche (Wissenschaft) Warten auf die Aras*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/wissen/article4325554/Warten-auf-die-Aras.html

*Pressath: Wasserwacht jagt Krokodil*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/top-...ok/442675/pressath_wasserwacht_jagt_krok.html

*Petrijünger feiern ihren runden Geburtstag*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046536989

*Petri Heil trotz Handicaps*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/oberhausen/2009/8/16/news-129398118/detail.html

*Angeln macht Spaß*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/angeln-macht-spass.html

*Tausende beim Fischerfest / Jennifer Kiesewalter ist die neue Königin*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...erfest-Jennifer-Kiesewalter-ist-die-neue.html

*Geräucherte Forelle am Silbersee*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hochheim/7255649.htm

*Paradies am Teufelsberg*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bad+Freienwalde/id/292658

*Der große Fang*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...region=Bad_Langensalza&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mann beim Angeln von Kuh verletzt*
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Mann-beim-Angeln-von-Kuh-verletzt-28809521

*Angler verliert Streit gegen Kuh*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ruhrgebiet/dpa/2009/08/17/angler-verliert-streit-gegen-kuh.html

*POL-E: Verletzter Angler nach Kuhattacke- "...die Kuh trifft keine ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11562/1458698/polizei_essen

*Gute Stimmung trotz magerer Ausbeute*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/eppertshausen/gute-stimmung-trotz-magerer-ausbeute-444880.html

*Walter Gratkowski lässt sich von Schicksalsschlägen nicht unterkriegen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-Schicksalsschlaegen-nicht-unterkriegen.html

*Zweifacher Weltmeister auf dem Durchmarsch*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046538284

*Angler wehren sich: Wir sind doch keine Spanner!*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...do/443809/angler_wehren_sich_wir_sind_do.html

*Jagd auf Sonnenbarsch*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/7256480.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Rekord liegt bei zweieinhalb Metern und 117 Kilogramm*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046539224

*Der Wels im Karpfenteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046539214

*Kritik an Ordnung und Sauberkeit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046539234

*Angler freuen sich über 11 240 Gramm Fisch*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...ler_freuen_sich_ueber_11_240_Gramm_Fisch.html

*POL-IZ: Kellinghusen: Einbruch in Zoohandlung*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/52209/1459785/polizeidirektion_itzehoe

*POL-E: Tragischer Unfall am Entenfang - Angler fiel aus seinem ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11562/1460212/polizei_essen

*Bootsfahrten auf dem Klutensee*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...n/1108901_Bootsfahrten_auf_dem_Klutensee.html

*Rentner beim Angeln ertrunken* 
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ruhrgebiet/dpa/2009/08/19/rentner-beim-angeln-ertrunken.html

*Brünings Brasse toppt alles*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gescher/1109135_Bruenings_Brasse_toppt_alles.html

*Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren Petrijünger an den Neuruppiner ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-an-den-Neuruppiner-Gewaessern-Faenger.html

*Kö-Graben: Verbotene Zone für Karpfen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duesseldorf/2009/8/19/news-129877412/detail.html

*Angler fischt Piranha aus der Ill*
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=2973&showNews=500196


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bei Regen geht er sogar über Land*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/436045/

*Neuklostersee lockt zum Baden, Angeln, Floß fahren*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/...6e228289e4b1db4d1adba99&param=news&id=2525676

*Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei erstattet*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rei-erstattet-Angler-greifen-durch-NATUR.html

*Wie kam der Piranha in den Rhein?*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausl...ein.html?sid=ee78e67f349fe8642396d58c3df84eac

*Jugend lernt Angler-Einmaleins*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-sprendlingen-gensingen/gensingen/7272874.htm

*Zehn Minuten lang mit dem Wels gekämpft*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/293318


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kinder lernen kniffligen Umgang mit der Angel*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/l...kniffligen-Umgang-mit-der-Angel;art997,645854

*Tag der Angler: Werbung für ein Hobby*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-n...05/tag-der-angler-werbung-fuer-ein-hobby.html

*Die, die das Würmchen baden*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883806186.shtml

*Kein Anglerlatein: Potsdamerin fing zwei Piranhas*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-fing-zwei-Piranhas-Russisches-Roulette.html

*Am Mandlachsee der Hitze davonsurfen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1820720_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4492.html

*Die im Kiessee Kleinbeuthen geangelten Piranhas sorgen nicht nur ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...beuthen-geangelten-Piranhas-sorgen-nicht.html

*Nach Vermissten im See gesucht*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/sundern/2009/8/21/news-130080358/detail.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jugend an der Angel*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...chonach/Jugend-an-der-Angel;art372530,3911677

*Nächster Abschnitt des Seeweges in Ferch wird saniert*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hnitt-des-Seeweges-in-Ferch-wird-saniert.html

*59 Aussteller laden zum Ausprobieren*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...144_59_Aussteller_laden_zum_Ausprobieren.html

*Landesanglerverband mit Ferienangeboten für den Nachwuchs aus ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ten-fuer-den-Nachwuchs-aus-verschiedenen.html

*Fischzug bis zum Morgengrauen am Blausee*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20090824_srv0000004653816.html

*ASV-Heim offiziell eingeweiht*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/7297768.htm

*Die Unterwasser-Putzer*
http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...ord_count=555&page_type=/6095.php&mode=detail

*Früher Angler fängt den Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/hattingen/2009/8/23/news-130375311/detail.html

*Dicker Karpfen tot aufgefunden: Selbstmord?*
http://www.spiesser.de/node/641224

*Beim «Schwarzangeln» festgenommen*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=22187738


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petra Heil*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_borken/borken/1111793_Petra_Heil.html

*Junge Fischer brauchen Geduld für den besten Fang*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=13707599&artId=14178415

*Der Anglerverein Niederheide feierte sein 40-jähriges Bestehen ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ide-feierte-sein-jaehriges-Bestehen-Kaum.html

*Grünes Licht zum Angeln*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/rund_um_osnabrueck/23289991.html

*Döbel beißen am Wehr auf Wobbler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...penMenu=1012902958704&calledPageId=0&listid=0

*Die Glosse: Von Anglern und dem Paradies*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/kitzingen/Die-Glosse-Von-Anglern-und-dem-Paradies;art773,5261994

*45 Minuten Kampf mit einem Wels*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuerzburg/45-Minuten-Kampf-mit-einem-Wels;art735,5261698

*POL-KI: 090824.2 Plön: Erfolgreiche Bootsstreife des ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/14626/1462233/polizeidirektion_kiel


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fähre kollidiert im Fehmarnbelt mit Segeljacht*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/os..._kollidiert_im_Fehmarnbelt_mit_Segeljacht.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen e. V. als ...*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=379783&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

*Deutsche Meister und Fachberater*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/1970982-128,1,0.html

*Ordnung: Anglerprüfung im September*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...0889/Anglerpruefung-im-September-Ordnung.html

*Wichtige Anglerregel: Ruhig sein und warten*
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region...el.php?SWAID=60ecc4e9ada33d1bc017e4d6514c567f

*Feuerwehr und Angler laden ein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...erwehr-und-Angler-laden-ein;art372507,3915904

*Reichlich Fische und gute Laune*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte.../1112404_Reichlich_Fische_und_gute_Laune.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglerverbund als Naturschutzverband anerkannt *
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/thueringen/art2935,981084

*Angeln als Lebenselixier*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/1972448-127,1,0.html

*Ölbohrungen in Küstennähe verseuchen Rios Strände*
http://brasilien.mediaquell.com/200...-kuestennaehe-verseuchen-rios-straende-83992/

*Nachrichten - Oer-Erkenschwick*
http://www.stimberg-zeitung.de/6089...ord_count=555&page_type=/6089.php&mode=detail

*Angeln am Lago Maggiore*
http://www.online-artikel.de/article/angeln-am-lago-maggiore-26038-1.html

*Frustrierte Angler am Neumühlsee*
http://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nachrichten/oehringen/sonstige;art1921,1629900


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sportboot vor Grömitz gesunken - Bootsführer betrunken*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/os...tz_gesunken_-_Bootsf&uuml;hrer_betrunken	.htm
*Anmerkung der Red.: Zeigt wieder, dass auch bei Anglern Alkohol auf dem Boot nix verloren hat..*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*40 Strafanträge von Peta gegen Fischereien abgelehnt*
http://www.hna.de/korbachstart/00_20090827164900_viernull_Strafantraege_von_Peta_gegen_Fischere.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Was man immer mal wieder der Justiz vorwerfen will, hier muss man sie loben...*

*Ein Paradies für Fliegenfischer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...aradies-fuer-Fliegenfischer;art372566,3918731

*Kormoranen droht wieder Scheinwerfer-Angriff*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st...moranen-droht-wieder-scheinwerferangriff.html

*Wissenswertes über Fischereischeine und -abgabemarken* 
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ken-Dokumententausch-schrittweise-ANGELN.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Deutschland ist Weltmeister!!! Medaillenflut bei der Damen WM*
http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/veranstaltungen_wm_em/2009/Damen_WM_Erste_Fotos.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Osteuropäer bedrohen Angler auf Rheininsel bei Ginsheim und Trebur*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/7321283.htm

*Was Reiters, Jägers und Anglers Herz begehrt*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nor...Reiters-Jaegers-und-Anglers-Herz-begehrt.html

*Für die meisten Angler tabu*
http://www.roth-hilpoltsteiner-volkszeitung.de/artikel.asp?art=1077102&kat=22

*Per Motorboot zum Angeln*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...ppingen/1114392_Per_Motorboot_zum_Angeln.html

*Fischerei-Privileg sorgt für Unruhe*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/294333

*Camper-Paradies direkt am Kanal* 
http://www.roth-hilpoltsteiner-volkszeitung.de/artikel.asp?art=1076732&kat=22

*Jagd auf Kormorane beginnt*
http://www.rheinpfalz.de/cgi-bin/cm...box.html&path=/rhp/lokal&id=RON_1251437649312


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Schwabbel" brannte zweimal *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/rheingau/walluf/7326237.htm

*Schäftersheim: Fischdiebe angeln in Biotop*
http://www.radiogong.com/index.php?id=426&singelid=7931

*Fischwilderei am Rothsee *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/polizei/hilpoltstein/Fischwilderei-am-Rothsee;art118239,2162281

*Das Deutsche Rote Kreuz zog die meisten an Land* 
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/10882817

*Kinder probieren ihr Anglerglück*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/harburg/article1161918/Kinder-probieren-ihr-Anglerglueck.html

*Strahlende Kinderaugen bei Angelcamp*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=575132


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wo das Flussrauschen Gewalt und Exzess übertönt*
http://www.welt.de/kultur/article4417122/Wo-das-Flussrauschen-Gewalt-und-Exzess-uebertoent.html

*Kordfelder beim Termin, Beckmann geht angeln*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...dfelder_beim_Termin_Beckmann_geht_angeln.html

*Nachteinsatz gegen Wilderer*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/...41de583c9e4f201e30b7bc7&param=news&id=2535415

*Mitten in Bayern Die Nackten an der Angel*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/i5w38l/3030339/Die-Nackten-an-der-Angel.html

*"Der zitterte wie verrückt" Oliver Kuch half einem unterkühlten ...*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/55b38k/3030406/Der-zitterte-wie-verrueckt.html 

*FKK-Treff: Wackersdorf will Anzeige erstatten*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...nz/450518/fkk_treff_wackersdorf_will_anz.html

*Fischsterben im Teich*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/gladbeck/2009/8/31/news-131421651/detail.html

*POL-DA: Lampertheim: Auto gestohlen und anschließend völlig demoliert*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4969/1467869/polizeipraesidium_suedhessen

*Jeder hat einen Fisch am Haken*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...er-hat-einen-Fisch-am-Haken;art372571,3924618

*Der Main als Müllkippe*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/amoeneburg-kostheim-kastel/7348223.htm

*Junge Reiter angeln ihre Forellen selbst*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...angeln-ihre-Forellen-selbst;art372517,3924623

*Toter in Auto gibt Polizei Rätsel auf*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/lokal/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2537899

*Leiche in einem Auto gefunden*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1251886643-leiche-in-einem-auto-gefunden/

*Toter im Auto entdeckt - Polizei hat keine Anhaltspunkte für ein ...*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id65...lizei_hat_keine_anhaltspunkte_verbrechen.html

*Goch: Adrenalin steigt beim Biss*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/kleve/753445/Adrenalin-steigt-beim-Biss.html

*Der einsame Angler!*
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/heuchelheim/beitrag/18327/der-einsame-angler/

*Sanierung fertig*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....g-in-den-neuen-see-fliesst-wieder-wasser.html

*Lachse in die Ruhr zurückgekehrt*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/witten/Witten-Lachse-in-die-Ruhr-zurueckgekehrt;art939,659356


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Toter in Abtsdorfer See*
http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/artikel.php?cid=29-25287206&Ressort=bay&Ausgabe=a&RessLang=ndb&BNR=0

*Lyra und Angler bleiben sich treu*
http://www.rnz.de/hp_headtitlesbergstrasse/00_20090905105900_Lyra_und_Angler_bleiben_sich_treu.php

*Ute Wassel ist leidenschaftliche Anglerin mit viel Engagement für ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...schaftliche-Anglerin-mit-viel-Engagement.html

*Barrierefreier Angelplatz eingeweiht.*
http://www.kobinet-nachrichten.org/cipp/kobinet/custom/pub/content,lang,1/oid,21869/ticket,g_a_s_t

*In russischem See: Fisch mit Menschenzähne gefangen?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/myster...mit-menschenzaehnen-in-russland-gefangen.html

*Oberpfälzer Petrijünger tagten am Eixendorfer See*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...gt/452864/oberpfaelzer_petrijuenger_tagt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische zeigen sich bei Damen „bissfester“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_kreis_cloppenburg_boesel_artikel.php?id=2099146

*Kinderstube für junge Karpfen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...t&region=Sondershausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Neunjähriger hatte Plötze und Braksen am Harken*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...iger-hatte-ploetze-und-braksen-am-harken.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Wenn selbst Journalisten von "Harken" und "Braksen" schreiben, braucht man sich über manchen "Hacken" im Forum nicht wundern..*

*Kormorane werden zum Abschuss frei gegeben*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kormorane-werden-zum-abschuss-frei-gegeben--19188945.html

*Runder Tisch zur Problemlösung*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/7406895.htm

*Alle Vögel, alle*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/2186310_0_9223_-rumaenien-alle-voegel-alle.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Auch die Fische sollen sich wohlfühlen" *
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/7407358.htm

*Zum Start der Spiele scheint die Sonne*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/sixcms..._adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133846&_dpa=

*Unterfränkische Angler ziehen immer mehr kapitale Waller aus dem Main*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuer...r-kapitale-Waller-aus-dem-Main;art736,5280728

*Ein toller Hecht*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...sch-Angeln-Ludwig-Leinen-Hecht;art753,2194303

*FischereiverbandsGeschäftsführer - Fischereiverband diskutiert ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/fischereiverbandsgeschaeftsfuehrer-fischereiverband--/de/Politik/20500750

*Sportlicher Urlaub: Reiseangebote für Aktive*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tlicher-Urlaub-Reiseangebote-fuer-Aktive.html

*Stoner erholt sich von seiner Krankheit beim Angeln*
http://www.boerse-express.com/pages/810708/newsflow

*Reise voller Gegensätze quer durch die USA*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/lok...aetze_quer_durch_die_USA.html?em_index_page=1

*Wer möchte das Angeln erlernen?*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20090910_srv0000004689290.html

*Quecksilber im Roddersee gefunden*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883883693.shtml

*Behörden sperren Uferbereich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046563340

*Presseeinladung - "Angler, Fischer, Teichwirte – lästige ...*
http://www.openpr.de/news/347706/Pr...toergroessen-oder-Naturschuetzer-vor-Ort.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Weltmeister gibt Tipps fürs Brandungsangeln*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...meister-gibt-Tipps-fuers-Brandungsangeln.html

*Angeln ist mehr als Fische fangen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046563962

*40 Jahre Fischereiverein Ennetach bedeutet 40 Jahre aktiver ...*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/badsaulgau/mengen/200909110107.html

*Langener Angler freuen sich auf zwei Festtage*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/langen/langener-angler-freuen-sich-zwei-festtage-464340.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bianca - Wege zum Glück* 
http://www.filmstarts.de/fernsehen/sendung/216-0-22820722-Bianca%20-%20Wege%20zum%20Gl%FCck.html

*Unser Schwimm-Held Paul Biedermann Mein neues Leben als Weltmeister*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...dermann/mein-neues-leben-als-weltmeister.html

*Angler holen heute sämtliche Fische aus der Roos*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...len-heute-saemtliche-Fische-aus-der-Roos.html

*Angler kämpfen um ihre Hütte*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2160/artid/10944111

*Sind die Tage des Anglers am Trafohäuschen gezählt?*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1869306_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4506.html

*Angler tragen Fische von der Roos in den Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duisburg/west/2009/9/11/news-132843330/detail.html

*Verwirrter Mann bedroht Jugendlichen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ugendlichen-Eisenhuettenstadt-Oder-Spree.html

*POL-GE: 34-Jähriger schoss mit einer Gaspistole. - Angler fühlten ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/51056/1473569/polizei_gelsenkirchen

*Der Angler*
http://www.11freunde.de/international/123739/der_angler

*Geschichten aus Zoo und Tierpark Von Orson, dem weißen Wels aus ...*
http://www.morgenpost.de/kolumne/la..._Orson_dem_weissen_Wels_aus_dem_Aquarium.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fette Beute am Emssee*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/warendorf/1122010_Fette_Beute_am_Emssee.html

*Mutprobe in der Höhe, Sprünge auf dem Boden*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...n-_arid,130551_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html

*40 Jahre Leben retten*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/kempen/757215/40-Jahre-Leben-retten.html

*Lebende Fische und seltene Präparate*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...Praeparate-_arid,227296_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Angler warten vergebens auf großen Wurf*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=580403

*Ansturm überraschte die Angler in Friedrichstadt*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-n...eberraschte-die-angler-in-friedrichstadt.html

*Der Angler des Zufalls: Christoph Geiser*
http://www.kulturkurier.de/veranstaltung_193423.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler lässt Kühe frei*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-laesst-Kuehe-frei-Wittenberge-Prignitz.html

*Hinweise für Angler und Landwirte*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Angler-und-Landwirte-Immer-wieder-Streit.html

*Angeln: Per Driftboot durch die norwegische Natur*
http://www.oe24.at/madonna/Travel/Angeln-Per-Driftboot-durch-die-norwegische-Natur-0535338.ece

*"Ich gehe zur Meerjungfrau ..."*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/si..._adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133842&_dpa=

*Nachdenken in der Natur*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/leverkusen/758326/Nachdenken-in-der-Natur.html

*Grünen-Politikerin Renate Künast erschlägt öffentlich Fisch - wie ...*
http://www.newsmax.de/gruenenpoliti...nd-die-gruenen-eigentlich-noch-news92355.html

*ASV: Damen angeln am Samstag*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...elen/1124707_ASV_Damen_angeln_am_Samstag.html

*Die 18-jährige Nauenerin Lisa-Marie Erdmann ist die jüngste ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ige-Nauenerin-Lisa-Marie-Erdmann-ist-die.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lucky Fish: Wie Fische im Wasser*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/musik/gaesteliste/lucky-fish-wie-fische-im-wasser_aid_436598.html

*Andreas Möller: Traumfang*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub79A33397BE8...B891BDF7D1EF565900~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Angler kämpfen um Pokal*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=581772

*Wundersame Fisch-Mehrung*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ch/Wundersame-Fisch-Mehrung;art372527,3945252

*Stadt stimmt einem Verkauf nicht zu*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...mt-einem-Verkauf-nicht-zu-Angler-muessen.html

*Betrunkener stößt geparkten Wagen eines Anglers gegen Baum*
http://www.regio-aktuell24.de/deuts...kten-wagen-eines-anglers-gegen-baum_2440.html

*Fischereiaufseher verhängten bereits 600 Bußgelder gegen Hobbyangler*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...ten-bereits-600-bussgelder-gegen-hobbyangler/

*Gruppenleiter - (Feature) Fischereiaufseher ziehen Schwarzangler ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/gruppenleiter-feature-fischereiaufseher-ziehen--/de/Politik/20525997

*Angler der verschwundenen Zeit* 
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/literatur-rezensionen/angler-der-verschwundenen-zeit--19696728.html

*Der Wels biss nachts an*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046572006

*"Die machen uns hier alles kaputt"*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/296965

*Erste Angler akzeptieren Naturschutzpläne*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=22438458

*Gott und die Welt Von Menschenfischern und Stimmenfängern*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nor...Von-Menschenfischern-und-Stimmenfaengern.html

*Vorbereitung für Fischerprüfung*
http://www.treuchtlinger-kurier.de/artikel.asp?art=1088830&kat=25


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Allein unter Wikingern*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/reise/article4574220/Allein-unter-Wikingern.html

*Reise durch eine fast unberührte Natur*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/motor/article4574074/Reise-durch-eine-fast-unberuehrte-Natur.html

*Gegen den Strom*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausl...lleton/1961082_Traumfang-Gegen-den-Strom.html

*Zeuthener erhielt die höchste Auszeichnung, die es für Angler in ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lt-die-hoechste-Auszeichnung-die-es-fuer.html

*Hier bei mir, Folge 22: Wexstraße in der Neustadt Kreatives ...*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...-Die-Tradition-geht-die-Kuenstler-kommen.html

*87 Sektflaschen aus der Werse gefischt*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...2_87_Sektflaschen_aus_der_Werse_gefischt.html

*Das Ungetüm vom Steinsee*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/ungetuem-steinsee-471838.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Man sitzt und sitzt"*
http://www.taz.de/regional/nord/hamburg/artikel/?dig=2009/09/22/a0119&cHash=970d5c6dbd

*Beim Champion beißen die Fische *
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/114172-Beim-Champion-beissen-die-Fische.html

*Stolzer Rückblick auf 75 Jahre*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/vg-eich/eich/7509709.htm

*Heißhunger auf Backfisch*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/7510335.htm

*Wolgaster Angler machen sich Sorgen um den Fischbestand*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2558296


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vergiftete Fische verderben Parkbesuch *
http://german.china.org.cn/environment/txt/2009-09/22/content_18579189.htm

*Barbara Rütting verlässt Grüne* 
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=9835702.html

*Seit 40 Jahren angeln die Küdow-Lüchfelder fast vor der Haustür *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-angeln-die-Kuedow-Luechfelder-fast-vor.html

*Uraufführung: Film über Wangerooger*
http://jeversches-wochenblatt.de/Redaktion/tabid/146/Default.aspx?ArtikelID=322564

*Angler fing 35 Jahre alten Silberkarpfen*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=789309


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Welche Strafen drohen beim Rauchen im Flugzeug? *
http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/reise/2009/09/rauchen-im-flugzeug/strafe-ryanair-zigaretten.html

*Zwei australische Jungen finden beim Angeln 100.000 Dollar*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=789609

*Daheim geehrt* 
http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region/neuekreisrundschau/rundschau_lokal/4618004/artikel.php

*... und danke für den Fisch!*
http://www.taz.de/1/politik/bundestagswahl/artikel/1/und-danke-fuer-den-fisch/

*Krappen im desolaten Zustand*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/stadtteile/gonsenheim/7516017.htm

*Bob-Held wartet auf den Dorsch*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.sport.deutschland-welt&id=583808

*Angeln im Tessin Jagd auf die Rotgetupfte*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,650978,00.html

*Beim Angeln gibt's strahlende Gesichter*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/tettnang/meckenbeuren/200909250021.html

*Fischerfest lockt mit Spezialitäten *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...st-lockt-mit-Spezialitaeten;art372518,3954320


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Reisen nach Mosambik: Öko-Angeln*
http://africa-live.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3152&Itemid=1

*Gletscher- Tour in Nordfjord Die Region ist ideal zum Wandern ...*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/ratgeber/278366.html

*Nach Nacht an Sieg gefasst*
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/news/sz/de/siegen/1/artikel/95/nach-nacht-an-sieg-gefasst.html

*Polizei - ots: Kreispolizeibehörde Siegen-Wittgenstein / POL-SI ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-k...n-wittgenstein--/de/Polizeimeldungen/20540770

*Schön Langsam (2)*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883957056.shtml

*Rumpelstilzchen und der Münchner Angler*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/342/488736/bilder/

*Helmut Schmidt erhält «EhrenWert«-Preis*
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1093091&kat=10&man=3


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelverein kümmert sich um Fischbestände*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/luenen/2009/9/27/news-134755317/detail.html

*POL-RBK: Bergisch Gladbach - Kiosk in Diepeschrath aufgebrochen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/62459/1483516/polizei_rheinisch_bergischer_kreis

*Sportangler mit geringer Beute*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...rtangler-mit-geringer-Beute;art372611,3959090

*Campingplatz nahe Bansin bleibt geschlossen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...fd4ff78a39a0f2d7991c501&param=news&id=2565775


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zaghafte Fische im Badesee*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...ingen/1131593_Zaghafte_Fische_im_Badesee.html

*Mobile Energieversorgung - Mit Würth Solar mehr Freiheit im "Grünen"*
http://www.presse-kostenlos.de/ener...gung-wuerth-solar-freiheit-gruenen_954856.htm

*Aktionstag für eine saubere Bever*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/hueckeswagen/764250/Aktionstag-fuer-eine-saubere-Bever.html

*Rödentaler angelt Fisch seines Lebens*
http://www.np-coburg.de/nachrichten/lokal/co-land/coburgland/art2400,1016992


----------



## Michel81 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Illegale Jagd auf Lachse*

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883975452.shtml

:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ich fing den größten Fisch Deutschlands - Rekord-Wels misst 2,58 Meter*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...ng-geangelt/riesen-wels-misst-2-58-meter.html

*Fleißiger Angler-Nachwuchs*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/298724

*Illegale Jagd auf Lachse*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883975452.shtml

*Pochers Sat.1-Debüt Würstchenwitz und Vaterkomplex*
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/0,1518,652984,00.html

*In den Yukon zum Fischen*
http://newsticker.fernweh.com/artikel2,5431,2.html

*XXXL-Wels in der Weser*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/lokales/bad_oeynhausen/3170834_XXXL-Wels_in_der_Weser.html

*Reisen mit Hund nach Langballig ins Flensburger Fördeland ...*
http://www.fair-news.de/news/Reisen...-+Hundehaftpflicht+nicht+vergessen/32414.html

*Angeln und talken: «Ein Fisch für 2» auf 3sat*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...=63273&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=e62ff595b3

*Forellen siegen beim Abangeln*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...en/1136235_Forellen_siegen_beim_Abangeln.html

*EHC-Nesthäkchen beweist, dass es schon ein echter Grizzly ist ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/63163/artid/11065522


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Angler verlassen den Sportbund*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1254742344751

*Das Flunder-Wunder!: Schollen erobernden Rhein-Herne-Kanal*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ru...r/schollen-erobern-den-rhein-herne-kanal.html

*FOCUS-SCHULE-Jubiläum: 5 Jahre mit Herz und Verstand*
http://www.focus.de/schule/heft/focus-schule-jubilaeum-5-jahre-mit-herz-und-verstand_aid_441157.html

*Wenn das die Fische wüßten: Wigald Boning angelt im Fernsehen*
http://www.freitag.de/kultur/0941-wigald-boning-ein-fisch-fuer-zwei

*Kein überraschender Ausstieg*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046591427

*Mühlgräben stehen nun als Angelgewässer zur Verfügung*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046592069

*41 000 Petrijünger Sachsen-Anhalts kündigen ihre Mitgliedschaft im LSB Angler ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/sachsen_anhalt/sachsen_anhalt/?em_cnt=1506990

*Sportfischer treffen sich auf Montserrat*
http://www.reisenews-online.de/2009/10/04/sportfischer-treffen-sich-auf-montserrat/

*POL-DN: Beim illegalen Angeln selber ins Netz gegangen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/8/1489898/polizei_dueren

*«Angeln im Tierpark ist wie Zebra-Schiessen im Zoo»*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich...-ist-wie-ZebraSchiessen-im-Zoo/story/29554575

*Die Schwarzmeergrundeln werden zur Plage*
http://www.idowa.de/straubinger-tagblatt/container/container/con/638559.html

*Nur geringfügige Verstöße beim Angeln*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=588455

*Messe Jagd & Angeln beginnt in Leipzig*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/le...messe-jagd-und-angeln-beginnt-in-leipzig.html

*Ein Kabarettist und die Sehnsucht nach Vernunft*
http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischte...arettist-und-die-Sehnsucht-nach-Vernunft.html

*Sie "reisen" per Schiff vom Kaspischen Meer in die Donau*
http://www.idowa.de/donau-post/container/container/con/638559.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Kormoran, „Vogel des Jahres 2010“, hat bei Fischern und Anglern in ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rmoran-Vogel-des-Jahres-hat-bei-Fischern.html

*Angler über Sportbund uneins*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046593200

*Neue OZ: Kommentar zu Umwelt*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/58964/1490945/neue_osnabruecker_zeitung

*Nachtangeln und Fischereischeinprüfung*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin.../Nachtangeln-und-Fischereischeinpruefung.html

*Travemünde: (K)ein Paradies für Angler?*
http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/a...595-Travemuende_Kein_Paradies_fuer_Angler.htm

*Rückhalt für umstrittenen Fisch-Räuber*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/wp/2009/10/9/news-136358642/detail.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Schnappschildkröte beißt Besenstile durch*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/7673168.htm

*Angler mit Pokal beim Wissenstest *
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=589508

*Schmidts auf Siegertreppchen*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gronau/1140169_Schmidts_auf_Siegertreppchen.html

*"Falscher Schutz um des Schutzes willen" *
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/luenen/2009/10/12/news-136708419/detail.html

*Kormoran und müde Fische verdarben den Spaß*
http://www.ovb-online.de/lokales/rosenheim/landkreis/wasserburg-492858.html

*Kormoran ist "Vogel des Jahres 2010"*
http://www.epd.de/ost/ost_index_68732.html

*Ansiedelung der Kormorane - Angler sehen Fischbestand gefährdet*
http://www.halternerzeitung.de/haltern/lokal/halo/art900,698920

*Vogelschutz contra Fischschutz*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.saalfeld....Stadt&region=Saalfeld&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Statt eines Brassens biss Zander an *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046596452

*Tausendblatt ärgert die Fischer*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/franken/Tausendblatt-aergert-die-Fischer;art1727,5327920

*Hennessy Represents : mit CARHARTT vier Tage Adventure in den USA*
http://www.gosee.de/news/photo/hennessy-represents-mit-carhartt-vier-tage-adventure-in-den-usa-7879

*Angler gerät an den Haken der Justiz*
http://www.a-z.ch/news/vermischtes/angler-geraet-an-den-haken-der-justiz-3956339

*Brandungsangler tragen Weltmeisterschaft aus*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...247d9389277f34f804dc529&param=news&id=2581792

*Eifel-Roman Das Leben ist ein langer Fluss*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1246895328956.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Statt eines Brassens biss Zander an*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Kontroverse um den Kormoran*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/schwerte/2009/10/14/news-136958518/detail.html

*Umstrittene gefiederte Schönheit*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/holzwickede/2009/10/14/news-136972011/detail.html

*Ellertshäuser See: Aus Dornröschenschlaf erwacht*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/hass...us-Dornroeschenschlaf-erwacht;art1726,5329190

*Burggrundschüler werden Nistkastenpaten*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=19&entry=14238

*Die Bachforelle findet einen neuen Lebensraum*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Der Behinderten-Angler-Verein Bärenklau feierte sein zehnjähriges Bestehen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...in-Baerenklau-feierte-sein-zehnjaehriges.html

*Interpole 2009: Sportfësche fir Equippen am Juliana-Kanal (NL)*
http://sport.rtl.lu/news/fotoen/2980/overview/

*Kormoran ist der Vogel des Jahres 2010 - Kritik von Anglern*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5ihRCwyE51MDsLSR_VUXm0obwDSow

*Unmut über EU-Angelparagraphen*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hVqbSWrJOaKDw881aDkY41evD6yA

*Vor dem Meisterstück: Die fabelhaften Brawn-Boys*
http://www.zeit.de/newsticker/2009/10/16/iptc-bdt-20091016-141-22705396xml

*An der Lippe wartet der Schrecken der Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/bergkamen/2009/10/16/news-137249187/detail.html

*Angeln auf Augenhöhe*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/157594.angeln-auf-augenhoehe.html

*Petrijünger entscheiden gegen ihren Landesverband*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...902958733&calledPageId=0&listid=1121028317816

*Wer fängt den Riesenhecht?*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...article/wer-faengt-den-riesenhecht-36972.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Finnische Saunawurst - mit Ananas veredelt*
http://www.abendblatt.de/reise/article1232131/Finnische-Saunawurst-mit-Ananas-veredelt.html

*Ross Brawn steht als Teamchef vor dem Meisterstück*
http://diepresse.com/home/sport/mot...?_vl_backlink=/home/sport/motorsport/index.do

*"Harter Knochen" löst Suchaktion aus: Angler meldet einen Schwimmer in "Seenot" *
http://www.news.at/articles/0942/10/253613/harter-knochen-suchaktion-angler-schwimmer-seenot

*Am Buttermarkt*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246884015037.shtml

*El Hierro – Tödlicher Absturz beim Angeln im felsigen Gebiet bei Los Sargos*
http://www.islacanaria.net/el-hierr...n-gebiet-bei-los-sargos-18-10-2009-14913.html

*Kontrolleur am Karpfenteich EU-Pläne zum Angeln *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/83/491449/text/

*Leerpumpen und Abfischen des Clarabad-Teichs – Angler bezeichnen Neubesatz als ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/11127844

*POL-NMS: Eckernförde - Alkoholisierte Angler beschäftigten Polizei*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/47769/1495245/polizeidirektion_neumuenster

*Erstmals Störe im Stadtteich*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...adt&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kontrolleur am Karpfenteich*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/83/491449/text/

*POL-MA: Polizeibericht vom 19.10.2009*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/14915/1495593/polizei_mannheim

*Mannheim: Zu früh geangelt - Mann angezeigt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/rhei...nheim:_Zu_früh_geangelt_-_Mann_angezeigt.html

*Bei SCM-Neuzugang Eijlers läuft es sportlich und persönlich rund / Vorgänger ... *
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/sport/handball/sc_magdeburg_gladiators/?em_cnt=1514840

*Meistermacher der Formel 1 Ross Brawn*
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=4601&Alias=wzo&cob=445322

*Angler sollen Fang in Brüssel melden*
http://www.oe24.at/welt/weltpolitik/Angler-sollen-Fang-in-Bruessel-melden-0558889.ece

*Kevelaer: Idylle nur für Angler*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/kevelaer/772032/Idylle-nur-fuer-Angler.html

*Noch ein Sieg und der Pokal bleibt in Bernstein*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,1111488

*POL-HBPP: Brückenspringer von Schiersteiner Autobahnbrücke *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43615/1495815/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*Bach soll wieder mäandern*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/7709626.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Streit um illegales Angeln am Treburer Altrhein geht weiter - Kreis wehrt sich*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/7718340.htm

*Düsseldorf - Prozess! Schüler (18) beim Angeln am Rheinufer erwischt *
http://www.express.de/nachrichten/r...rheinufer-erwischt_artikel_1253811685775.html

*Kontrollen statt Fangquoten für Hobby-Fischer*
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/fangquoten110.html

*Angeln am Ebro und auf Mallorca? Nur mit Regenschirm!*
http://www.saz-aktuell.com/newsdetail~key~13686.htm

*Boote am Seerhein aufgebrochen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...te-am-Seerhein-aufgebrochen;art372448,3993566

*Europäische Union: Hobbyangler müssen mit verstärkten Kontrollen rechnen*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermis...rstaerkten-kontrollen-rechnen_aid_446529.html

*Fangquoten für Hobbyfischer: Brüsseler Anglerlatein*
http://www.ftd.de/politik/europa/:fangquoten-fuer-hobbyfischer-bruesseler-anglerlatein/50025860.html

*Nachwuchs-Angler beenden die Saison*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=591988

*Hobby-Angler atmen auf*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/U5G382/3108573/Hobby-Angler-atmen-auf.html

*Freiheit für die Angler*
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4809792,00.html

*Angler helfen bei Abriss*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/angler-helfen-bei-abriss.html

*Jagd auf den Vogel des Jahres*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/2009/10/21/news-137784705/detail.html

*"Wildangler sind Tierquäler"*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/duesseldorf-stadt/772649/Wildangler-sind-Tierquaeler.html

*Beim Abfischen waren alle Forellen weg*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...-abfischen-waren-alle-forellen-weg-37387.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ville-Seen Verseuchter Schlamm wird entsorgt*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1256136920488.shtml

*Zehn Tonnen Lachs-Forellen und Saiblinge sollen nun Angler aus ganz ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/magdeburg/magdeburg/?em_cnt=1517319

*Hobby-Angler können sich entspannen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_aktuelles_wirtschaft_nachrichten_artikel.php?id=2137087

*Ein Fluss fürs Volk*
http://www.merkur.de/2009_43_Ein_Fluss_fuers_V.38005.0.html?&no_cache=1

*Ein guter Fang*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/lengerich/1144748_Ein_guter_Fang.html

*Schöne Aussicht inklusive: Angeln an der Obertrave*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2677704

*Erfolgsebook- NEU: Angeln & Zubehör*
http://www.offenes-presseportal.de/vermischtes/erfolgsebook-_neu_angeln_zubehoer_88541.htm

*Kinder und Jugendliche sollen kostenlos Angeln dürfen*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/247779.html

*Koalition sorgt sich um Anglernachwuchs*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...0ef87f024521d714af36808&param=news&id=2589775

*Geschichte der Angler ist jetzt auf Papier festgehalten*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=593274

*Den Hecht am Haken *
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/rheurdt/2009/10/23/news-138003362/detail.html

*Backhaus will Kindern und Jugendlichen das Angeln erleichtern*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...dern-und-jugendlichen-das-angeln-erleichtern/

*»Der Dorsch hat gehakt!«*
http://www.11freunde.de/bundesligen/124997/der_dorsch_hat_gehakt

*Neue Heimat im hohen Norden *
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...trup/1145970_Neue_Heimat_im_hohen_Norden.html

*Angler fand ein zweieinhalb Jahre im Ellertshäuser See liegendes Portemonnaie*
http://www.swex.de/news/detail.php?nr=3692

*Geldbörse an der Angel*
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Geldboerse-an-der-Angel-article560817.html

*Rhein-Fischerei: Wenige Profis*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/duesseldorf-stadt/773486/Rhein-Fischerei-Wenige-Profis.html

*Ein Mann, ein Hund und der Weg der Freiheit*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/10/25/weg-der-freiheiten/ein-mann-ein-hund-teil-2.html

*Hobby-Angler angelte ein Portemonnaie - Es lag seit zweieinhalb Jahren im See *
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=795405

*Kormorane machen Anglern die Beute streitig*
http://www.marlaktuell.de/?p=172165

*100 Fischer auf dem Zürichsee überprüft*
http://www.landbote.ch/news/webnews/?artikel=728101

*Angler macht den Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Frankfurt+%28Oder%29/id/301432

*Atschinesen: Nach 15 Jahren wieder ein Prinz*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/stolbe...chinesen-Nach-15-Jahren-wieder-ein-Prinz.html

*Die Party der Petri-Jünger*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/castrop-rauxel/2009/10/25/news-138313611/detail.html

*Kein Nützling par excellence: Der Regenwurm*
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/mahlzeit/1056374/

*Der Verschlammung wird vorgebeugt*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/vereine/7749625.htm

*Polizei verstärkt Kampf gegen Fischwilderei*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1256559647-polizei-verstaerkt-kampf-gegen-fischwilderei/

*Störfall im Lanstroper See*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/dortmund/2009/10/26/news-138499811/detail.html

*Forellenseminar: Tipps vom Fang bis zur Zubereitung*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Hude/422504-25/story.csp

*Neue Weste schmückt Angler im Jubeljahr*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/stolbe...Neue-Weste-schmueckt-Angler-im-Jubeljahr.html

*Altenaer Angler bangen um die Aale*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/altena/2009/10/26/news-138476136/detail.html

*Privatleben auf der Tagesordnung*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/kreis-mettmann/2009/10/26/news-138503642/detail.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Welse bedrohen Fischbestände*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re.../vg-langenlonsheim/langenlonsheim/7755484.htm

*Erkner: Einbrecher heimlich fotografiert*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/.../Erkner-Einbrecher-heimlich-fotografiert.html

*Preise nach dem Rumpeln*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/55w38Q/3119493/Preise-nach-dem-Rumpeln.html

*Bilder von schuftenden Männern und gefangenen Hechten*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/rabenau/7761043.htm

*Jetzt beginnt wieder die Karpfenzeit*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/lueneburg/article1247515/Jetzt-beginnt-wieder-die-Karpfenzeit.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln in Bremen auf 75 Kilometern möglich*
http://www.radiobremen.de/nachrichten/land_und_leute/laleangelstandorteweser100.html

*Beim Opa Angel-Ferien an der Peene*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=594658

*Angelsportverein Trittscheid*
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=51261

*Neue Angel-Broschüre nicht nur was für Petrijünger*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...oschuere-nicht-nur-was-fuer-Petrijuenger.html

*Angler-, Jäger- und Trader-Latein*
http://www.investor-verlag.de/angler-jaeger-und-trader-latein/112049394/

*Kormorane abgeschossen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tadt&region=Nordhausen&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Ein Schwarzmeerfisch im Neckar*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...-entdeckt-ein-schwarzmeerfisch-im-neckar.html

*Angler und Fischer empört*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....scher-empoert-ausgerechnet-der-kormoran-.html

*Die Angelteiche in Pritzwalk existieren seit einem Jahr*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-in-Pritzwalk-existieren-seit-einem-Jahr.html

*Diese Mütze zwingt Euch ein Lächeln auf*
http://onipepper.de/2009/10/29/diese-mutze-zwingt-euch-ein-lacheln-auf/

*1000 Wege, ins Gras zu beißen*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3499125225

*Bernhardt will ein „Haus des Jugendrechts“*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub8D05117E1AC...AD8A746A49210A57C9~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Witziner Angler im Glück *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg/artikeldetails/article/209/witziner-angler-im-glueck.html

*Schollenfang im Rheinkanal*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/efringen-kirchen/schollenfang-im-rheinkanal--21702734.html

*Ärger über Wild-Angler*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/langenfeld/776228/Aerger-ueber-Wild-Angler.html

*Mehr als nur Imagewerbung*
http://www.gabot.de/index.php/News-...=208783&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1&cHash=fe8de3de94

*Für den Austritt hat die Zeit gefehlt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1246046610330

*Angler unterbreiten Nutzungsangebot*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Strausberg/id/302205

*An der krummen Ruhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/hattingen/2009/10/30/news-138978412/detail.html

*Für den Austritt hat die Zeit gefehlt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeklagter sitzt seelenruhig am Anglerteich*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/lennestadt/2009/11/1/news-135212911/detail.html

*Hirnforscher Hüther über Jungs*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub64992C04CF2...B88B38FEB8A954655B~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Denken wie die Diebe - das ist die Erfolgsformel dieses Teams*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sto...e-das-ist-die-Erfolgsformel-dieses-Teams.html

*Mit Wobbern und Blinkern auf Beutezug*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...61_Mit_Wobbern_und_Blinkern_auf_Beutezug.html

*Hobby-Angler ohne EU-Aufsicht*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1965103_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4495.html

*Fischer auf Greifensee kontrolliert*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/oberland/Fischer-auf-Greifensee-kontrolliert/story/19456201


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*„Hitman“ Moses wird „Sportler des Jahres“* 
http://www.az.com.na/sport/-and-hitman-and-moses-wird-and-sportler-des-jahres-and.96618.php

*Bürgermeister Peter Kirchesch erhielt goldene Ehrennadel*
http://www.ebch.info/art_ausgabe.php?id=21228

*POL-HBPP: Angler entdecken Verbotenes Fischernetz am Edersee*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43615/1504329/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*Anglerfreunde feiern zehnjähriges Jubiläum*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/hohenlimburg/2009/11/2/news-139335711/detail.html

*49-Jähriger wegen sexueller Übergriffe vor Landgericht*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/7796854.htm

*Angelsport macht Fernsehkarriere*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12322969&artId=14387657

*ANGELN: Eldorado für Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-mit-Mannschaften-am-Ufer-des-Silokanals.html

*Angler liefert vor Kamera Äschen-Beweis*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/FLOEHA/1614843.html

*NWA-Gruppe Recke: Kurt Müller wieder Anglerkönig*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...e_Recke_Kurt_Mueller_wieder_Anglerkoenig.html

*Das Team aus Sachsen-Anhalt holt sich den Titel bei der Club-WM der ...*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Verbände warnen vor See-Verkauf*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=598364


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Treene Treffpunkt für Petri-Jünger*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-n...111/treene-treffpunkt-fuer-petri-juenger.html

*Computer-Sucht*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub4C34FD0B1A7...A29EC3D0E666E879A4~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Meisterangler gesucht*
http://www.svz.de/deutschland-welt/kinderseite/artikeldetails/article/111/meisterangler-gesucht.html

*Einschränkungen für Ostsee-Angler im Winter *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-im-Bauausschuss-der-Gemeinde-Fragen-zum.html

*Menschlich gesehen: Mit Sicherheit Fan *
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/fussball/st-pauli/article1257204/Mit-Sicherheit-Fan.html

*Ehrung: Angeln mit dem Golfball*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/sport/article1201279/Angeln-mit-dem-Golfball.html

*UEFA: Johansson begeht runden Geburtstag*
http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/uefa-johansson-begeht-runden-geburtstag_aid_450950.html

*Er fischt nach Stimmen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/emmerich/2009/11/4/news-139602168/detail.html

*Mann versteckt Forelle im Parka*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...-versteckt-Forelle-im-Parka;art372570,4018482

*Angler siedeln Muscheln um*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/450384/

*Der Aal in Europa steht unmittelbar vor dem Aussterben*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gbVmyGewqL_aK7xThvV0YNAGjnDw

*Drogendealer tarnt sich als Angler*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=22908008

*HSK: Strafbefehl für Tierquäler – mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt*
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/hsk-straf...t-lebendem-koederfisch-geangelt-20091105.html

*Den ersten Fisch hat sie noch gestreichelt*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/wertheim/wertheim/art4003,982667

*Falscher Angler schmuggelte Drogen*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=21972

*Pumpe versorgt nun den Blanken Teich / Streit um Regulierung beigelegt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...versorgt-nun-den-Blanken-Teich-Streit-um.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln in der Lauchert wird teurer*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/sigmaringen/alblauchert/200911061118.html

*Falscher Petrijünger*
http://www.marler-zeitung.de/nachri...r-mit-14-Kilo-Marihuana-erwischt;art999,48087

*20 Jahre Mauerfall -Spekakuläre Flucht: Der Arzt, der ins Wasser ging*
http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...cht-der-arzt-der-ins-wasser-ging-1514671.html

*Deutsche Angler klagen an: Schweizer zerstören Biotop *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...Schweizer-zerstoeren-Biotop;art372588,4021516

*Falscher Petrijünger*
http://www.hertener-allgemeine.de/n...r-mit-14-Kilo-Marihuana-erwischt;art999,48087

*Angler kritisieren ihren Kreisvorstand, er habe fünf Jahre lang keine ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-ihren-Kreisvorstand-er-habe-fuenf-Jahre.html

*Falschen Angler als dicken Fisch entlarvt*
http://jeversches-wochenblatt.de/Redaktion/tabid/146/Default.aspx?ArtikelID=328447

*Infos und Tipps für Angler*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/magazin/live/?em_cnt=1523450

*Wo die Elefanten tanzen*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/reise/article5125797/Wo-die-Elefanten-tanzen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*NWA-Gruppe Recke: Kurt Müller wieder Anglerkönig*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...e_Recke_Kurt_Mueller_wieder_Anglerkoenig.html

*USA-Serie, Teil 4: Gottesfurcht und Nächsten-Hass in Dallas*
http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland...-und-naechsten-hass-in-dallas_aid_451663.html

*Dem Britzer See gehen Karpfen aus*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/303335

*Liebevoll aufgebaut: Am Mündesee haben sich die Angermünder Angler ein Areal ...*
http://spezial.moz.de/index.php/Uckermark/dav-ortsgruppe-angermuende.html

*Wattwurm-Zwilling nach 30 Millionen Jahren endlich entdeckt*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=31966

*Petrijünger fangen einen Riesenhecht*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...dc5a60246e6818cac5b58eb&param=news&id=2607469

*Thanamer Kerwas-Jugend wetzt die Messer*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...mer-kerwas-jugend-wetzt-die-messer-39237.html

*„Blutsbrüder“ erobern Stotel*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...ern-Stotel-_arid,262112_puid,1_pageid,52.html

*Kalaschnikow-Erfinder an 90. Geburtstag rüstig und aktiv*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gG14CFGHsLYRBTl9t_Pf0zmNYvyA

*Tipps für Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...is-olpe/2009/11/10/news-140352811/detail.html

*Fische sollen Wasser sauber fressen*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/essen/2009/11/10/news-140365328/detail.html

*Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...htung-vor-der-Kreatur-Fisch;art372618,4027654


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Südafrikas „Wild Coast”*
http://africa-live.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3258&Itemid=9

*"Nach 40 Jahren ist Schluss" *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/7850719.htm

*Petrijünger stellen Lachs und Meerforelle nach*
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/a...enger-stellen-lachs-und-meerforelle-nach.html

*Im Waldsee ist der Wurm drin*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/worms/meldungen/7845829.htm

*Damsdorfer Sportfischerverein will See für Nachwuchsarbeit nutzen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...l-See-fuer-Nachwuchsarbeit-nutzen-Angler.html

*USA: Kennzeichen mit christlichen Symbolen sind verfassungswidrig*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=798811

*Yukon-Einsamkeit. Unsere Kanutour mit "Gucci"*
http://www.welt.de/reise/article5188195/Yukon-Einsamkeit-Unsere-Kanutour-mit-Gucci.html

*Freezers heute (19.30 Uhr) zu Gast in Augsburg Sorgenkind Aab: Sein größter ...*
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/arti...ein-groesster-Gegner-bleibt-sein-Phlegma.html

*Raubfischangeln am Kiessee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ee-Kleine-Fische-statt-bissiger-Piranhas.html

*Ville-Seen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1256136996465.shtml

*Wupper-Flößer verärgert über Bußgeldandrohung*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...rgert-ueber-Bussgeldandrohung_aid_782137.html

*Gleichbehandlung gefordert*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1246895335334.shtml

*Zoff an der Obertrave: Angler werden vertrieben*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2690014

*Angelstreit an der Obertrave *
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2690014/Angelstreit__an_der_Obertrave.htm

*Besonnen bei Blech und Ballast*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/7864747.htm

*Altes Recht der Fischer verärgert die Angler*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2690480


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Und ewig lockt der Dorsch *
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/123535-Und-ewig-lockt-der-Dorsch.html

*WM-Titel im Schneegestöber gesichert*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1257341733220

*Die Rache der verschmähten Hockey-Mum*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article5224201/Die-Rache-der-verschmaehten-Hockey-Mum.html

*Zehdenick: Toller Hecht*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/zehdenicksolo/00_20091115210521_Zehdenick_Toller_Hecht.html

*Ententod: Angler bitten um Hilfe*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/reiskirchen/7874499.htm

*Groß-Reinemachen am Fischwasser*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostock/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2613811

*Forellenjagd im Nachbarland*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duisburg/west/2009/11/16/news-141154895/detail.html

*Schwanenteich abgefischt*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/ta/ta.vlog.php?p=562


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Spektakel mit dicken Fischen*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/304242

*Die glücklichen Angler von Melchsee-Frutt*
http://www.zisch.ch/navigation/top_...ame=NewsItem&client_request_contentOID=326406

*Verona-Pooth und Franjo: Video-Interview über ihre schwere Zeiten*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...njo/video-interview-ueber-schwere-zeiten.html

*Neuer Angelkönig zog sieben Fische an Land*
http://www.wochenende-frechen.de/rag-ai/docs/228812/lokales

*Mobiltelefon rettet zwei Angler auf einer Eisscholle*
http://www.aktuell.ru/russland/news/mobiltelefon_rettet_zwei_angler_auf_einer_eisscholle_25696.html

*Angeln für alle*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/waldalgesheim/7885812.htm

*Magere lassen sich nicht räuchern*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/muenster/magere-lassen-sich-nicht-raeuchern-532115.html

*Angeln : Landesmeisterschaft Raubfischangeln 2009 Titel für Annkatrin Lindauer ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/sport...em_cnt=1547010&sid=podk08p3spi7g19r7iv64vunq6

*Anglerglück für Torsten Weitzel* 
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...219357_Anglerglueck_fuer_Torsten_Weitzel.html

*Angler ehren Bernd Stallmann*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...kel/2162690/Angler+ehren+Bernd+Stallmann.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Druck auf Holz*
http://www.openpr.de/news/372478/Druck-auf-Holz.html

*Fischer an einem Tisch*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/linzgau-zollern-alb/beuron/Fischer-an-einem-Tisch;art372553,4042697

*Innovation der Woche: Schweizer Kaviar*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/wissen/article5261323/Schweizer-Kaviar.html

*Aktiv für Pfrimm*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/worms/stadtteile/pfeddersheim/7891460.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ministerin: «Schutz und Nutzung des Aals schließen sich nicht aus»*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=23053394

*Hecht und Karpfen ziehen um*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/darmstadt/art1231,424123

*Angler-Aufstand - Donau wird zum See - neue Fischarten kommen*
http://www.krone.at/krone/S152/object_id__172129/hxcms/

*Angehende Petrijünger können im Ordnungsamt die staatliche Fischerprüfung ablegen*
http://cms.frankfurt-live.com/front_content.php?idcat=64&idart=38528

*Kreisverband der Lübecker Sportfischer tagte *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=57134

*Angler wollen Durchfluss bei Spree-Altarmen*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/F%FCrstenwalde/id/304841

*Mühlensee: "Es muss etwas passieren"*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/ticke...ehlensee_quotEs_muss_etwas_passierenquot.html

*Angler haben mit Nachschub nicht gespart*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...Angler_haben_mit_Nachschub_nicht_gespart.html

*Im Reich von Dorsch und Seelachs*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/riedenburg/Im-Reich-von-Dorsch-und-Seelachs;art602,2215073


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die erste Fischkochschule als 40 Seiten Handbuch und 100 Minuten DVD*
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo138406.html

*32 | 419 - Vater ist der Beste*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001505314

*Neuer Vertriebskanal: Soravia verkauft Fisch in Apotheken*
http://www.handelsblatt.com/neuer-vertriebskanal-soravia-verkauft-fisch-in-apotheken;2482267

*Neues Dufterlebnis*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/biblis/7922358.htm

*Umweltminister: «Wichtige Grundlage für Hege der Fischbestände»*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=32605

*Kleine Petrijünger pflanzen auch Bäume und Hecken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Feiernde Angler und ein neuer Fischerkönig* 
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/230970/lokales

*Hirschauer See wird umgestaltet – für Badegäste, Angler und Naturfreunde*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...este-Angler-und-Naturfreunde-_arid,84715.html

*Binnenländler lassen die Seebären alt aussehen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317628&listid=1121028317620

*Fäkalien im Wasser empören Fischer*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...ain-Faekalien-im-Wasser-empoeren-Fischer.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*SOKO Wismar*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001505386

*Ironman Cozumel: Premiere im Paradies*
http://www.tri2b.com/nachrichten/e_46573

*Sauerstoffgehalt sinkt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/7933939.htm

*Zwischen 90 Sekunden und 30Minuten*
http://www.ovb-online.de/kultur/zwischen-sekunden-30minuten-540456.html

*Des Fischers Traum: Angeln in Island*
http://sport.rtl.lu/sportfeschen/fotoen/3111/overview/

*Angeln in der Gemeinschaft *
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...ort&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Ein Abschied mit Wehmut*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/schwoerstadt/Ein-Abschied-mit-Wehmut;art372618,4055905

*Italien: Kellner angelt über zwei Meter langen Waller*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=801645

*Ehrungen und Pokale für gleich drei Generationen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20091127_srv0000005083489.html

*Jörg Duckstein hatte die größten Fische am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Wasser-Gefahr Droht Kaulsdorf ein Hochwasser?*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/hellersdorf/droht-kaulsdorf-ein-hochwasser-article656741.html

*POL-GT: Einbrecher machten doch Beute*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/23127/1520466/polizei_guetersloh

*National: Löw fordert im Wettskandal „drastische Strafen“*
http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/...ettskandal-drastische-strafen_aid_458079.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neue Ausgabestellen für Angelscheine*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=57310

*Auf den Fisch gekommen*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3501735494

*Gold für Angler der "Lewa"*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/gold-fuer-angler-der-lewa.html

*Hunde-Liebhaber - 29. «Pferd & Jagd» beginnt in Hannover*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/hunde-lie...-/de/Wirtschaft-Boerse/Marktberichte/20753651

*Anglerclub trauert um Bernd Sallinger*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/anglerclub-trauert-bernd-sallinger-544629.html

*Angeln per Mausklick*
http://www.20min.ch/news/bern/story/Angeln-per-Mausklick-20229355

*Auf der Jagd nach verbotenem Fang *
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2698804


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rügener Angler wegen fahrlässiger Tötung angeklagt*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...angler-wegen-fahrlaessiger-toetung-angeklagt/

*Tödliche Angel-Tour vor Gericht*
http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler132.html

*Norbert Scheuer liest aus seinem Roman „Unterm Rauschen“ *
http://cms.frankfurt-live.com/front_content.php?idcatart=77374

*Milde Strafe nach Anglerdrama*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...e66519ca3599097fbd1d421&param=news&id=2629636

*Handy im Kabeljau, Kakerlaken im Mund - Kurioses 2009*
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/panoram...y-kabeljau-kakerlaken-mund-kurioses-2009.html

*Lohn für Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/bad-saeckingen/Lohn-fuer-Angler;art372588,4061700

*AKTUELLE NEWS Aktiver Verein erinnert an die Anfänge*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=78821&artId=14475430

*Mitglieder der Bürgerinitiative äußerten ihre Befürchtungen zum Mühlenseekonzept*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hre-Befuerchtungen-zum-Muehlenseekonzept.html

*DFB-Trainer Hrubesch im Interview "Zu mir kommt der Spieler pur"*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,663643,00.html

*Nationalparke - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern will Deutschlands Anglerparadies werden*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/nationalp...will-deutschlands--/de/Regional/Nord/20760207

*«Mehr als 700 Aussteller bei Messe Pferd & Jagd»*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha...r-als-700-aussteller-bei-messe-pferd-und.html

*Iran: Britische Segler freigelassen*
http://www.focus.de/politik/weitere-meldungen/iran-britische-segler-freigelassen_aid_459467.html

*Britische Segler freigelassen*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/l5U38e/3174242/Britische-Segler-freigelassen.html

*Forellensterben in Bad Brambach*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/VOGTLAND/OBERES_VOGTLAND/1634869.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ganz schön happig für so einen Happen*
http://www.az.com.na/tourismus/freizeit/ganz-schn-happig-fr-so-einen-happen.98785.php

*Natur erleben - Jagen und Angeln*
http://www.ptext.de/pressemitteilung/natur-erleben-jagen-angeln-37624

*"Keine Ahnung, warum ich noch da bin"*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,663676,00.html

*Tourismus im Dezember*
http://www.az.com.na/tourismus/branche/tourismus-im-dezember.98851.php

*Behörde warnt vor Betreten an Talsperre Klingenberg*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/dr...behoerde-warnt-vor-betreten-an-talsperre.html

*Natur erleben - Jagen und Angeln*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6600/1523498/messe_berlin_gmbh

*Trauer und Bestürzung *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1246895339765.shtml

*Ein Küstenland ködert Angler*
http://www.svz.de/mecklenburg-vorpo...ticle/529/ein-kuestenland-koedert-angler.html

*Mit unerlaubten Methoden auf Fischfang in Dörfleins*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1782&showNews=578276

*Diese Männer retten den Behlendorfer See*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2700780

*Proteste gegen Marina Formigues*
http://www.comprendes.de/nachrichte...m/2009/12/04/proteste-gegen-marina-formigues/

*Buchungsstart für den Sommer-Ferienhausurlaub 2010*
http://www.openpr.de/news/377820/Buchungsstart-fuer-den-Sommer-Ferienhausurlaub-2010.html

*Bessere Erschließung des Achendeltas vorgeschlagen*
http://www.traunsteiner-tagblatt.de/includes/mehr.php?id=13669

*Kiefenholzer Angler wollen im Dorfweiher wieder Fische sehen*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...m_/494676/kiefenholzer_angler_wollen_im_.html

*Lust auf Norden: Pferd & Jagd in Hannover*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-652955.html

*Angler sauer: Aa verschmutzt*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...ngen/1228647_Angler_sauer_Aa_verschmutzt.html

*Die Klingenberger Fische ziehen um*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2330758

*Großer Fischzug*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/hanau/grosser-fischzug-549072.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Berufsfischer angeln wieder mehr Fische aus dem Bodensee*
http://www.tvaktuell.com/default.aspx?ID=4745&showNews=600423

*Engagement: Verdienstorden für Gerd Janssen Ausgezeichnet: Ein Leben für Fisch ...*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...gezeichnet-Ein-Leben-fuer-Fisch-und-Baum.html

*Würdigung für den Einsatz vieler Menschen*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...rdigung-fuer-den-Einsatz-vieler-Menschen.html

*Fischereiverband feiert 100-Jähriges*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...erband-feiert-100-Jaehriges;art410936,4067579

*Wenn „Fressfeinde“ zuschlagen*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/457703/

*83.000 Besucher kommen zur „Pferd & Jagd“*
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/83.000-Besucher-kommen-zur-Pferd-Jagd

*Angler deckt Fischwilderei in Appen auf*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin.../Angler-deckt-Fischwilderei-in-Appen-auf.html

*Nichts ist unmöglich: Mitarbeiter der Stadtwerke angeln im Hallenbad*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...adtwerke-Mitarbeiter-posieren-fuers-Foto.html

*Angler wollen einen See kaufen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...l/2179470/Angler+wollen+einen+See+kaufen.html

*Angler auf der Ostsee aus Seenot befreit*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1260189075-angler-auf-der-ostsee-aus-seenot-befreit/

*Grundschüler erfreuen bei Adventsfeier*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=608581

*Die ZDF-Show "Wetten, dass..?" kommt live aus Friedrichshafen*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/messe-friedrichshafen-gmbh/boxid-136018.html

*Winterung dauert ein Jahr*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/ravensbu...-Winterung-dauert-ein-Jahr-_arid,4023224.html

*Video des Tages: Der tollpatschigste Moderator der Welt*
http://www.merkur-online.de/scout/video-tages-tollpatschigste-moderator-welt-552055.html

*Rote Engel von Poel 50-mal im Einsatz auf See*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...260ab5a5cc2ec950a82b44e&param=news&id=2637349

*Am Wochenende: Rutschpartie im frischen Schnee?*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...chenende_Rutschpartie_im_frischen_Schnee.html

*"Niemand will Sperrung der Aabach-Talsperre"*
http://www.paderborner-blatt.de/regionales/11166668-qniemand-will-sperrung-der-aabach-talsperreq

*Naturschutz und Tourismus besser vereinen*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/porta...d-Tourismus-besser-vereinen-_arid,113124.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hans von Storch im Gespräch mit Jasper Barenberg*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/1084447/

*Fischhändler Sven Mamerow ist mittwochs mit seinem rollenden Verkaufsstand in ...*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/stadtteile/hessloch/8018688.htm

*Neue Formulare für Hobby-Angler*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/307346

*(Sächsische Zeitung) Hunderte Kilo tote Fische in Klingenberg*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2334953

*Ivo und Stefanie Jaenisch möbeln Hinweisschild auf*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Jaenisch-moebeln-Hinweisschild-auf-Tafel.html

*Welt der Fische kommt in Klassenzimmer*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...g-welt-der-fische-kommt-in-klassenzimmer.html

*Mözener See: Brassen müssen 'raus*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2703731

*Nachwuchs weiter auf aufsteigendem Ast*
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/685271677.html

*MOZ.de - Märkische Oderzeitung - Mit Wattwürmern und Talent -*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bad+Freienwalde/id/307535

*Bierflasche überführte Fischdieb*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten/Chemnitz/Bierflasche_ueberfuehrte_Fischdieb/articleid-2336064

*Waldbauern sind für Straßenschäden verantwortlich*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/riedenburg/leserbriefe/art75661,2225228

*Fischsterben in Dresden: Angler fischen hunderte Kadaver aus der Wilden Weißeritz*
http://www.dresden-fernsehen.de/default.aspx?ID=6090&showNews=580887

*Verkehr Walchow will Luch-Plattenwege nur für Radler öffnen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ow-will-Luch-Plattenwege-nur-fuer-Radler.html

*Geständnis nach zehn Jahren*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1260204519187.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Karriere mit Abzweigungen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/Karriere-mit-Abzweigungen-id2245950.html

*Damit Fische die Düte aufwärtswandern*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/stadt_osnabrueck/24215560.html

*NACHRICHTENTICKER BAD DÜRRHEIM Viele Vereine tragen zum Gelingen bei*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605633&artId=14500053

*Horizont OUTDOOR - Natur erlebbar gemacht - vom 5. bis 7. Februar...*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/hotel-burghof/boxid-136723.html

*Das ganze Jahr Tourismus an der Förde*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswig...1/das-ganze-jahr-tourismus-an-der-foerde.html

*Urlaub in Inzell: Eislauf und Schlittenhunderennen*
http://www.monstersandcritics.de/ar...ub-in-Inzell-Eislauf-und-Schlittenhunderennen

*Hecht aus Kiesgrube*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Kings of Leon: Eiscremepause*
http://www.star-nachrichten.de/kings-leon-eiscremepause-28253

*Sehenswürdigkeiten und Freizeitgestaltung in Bayern*
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo144818.html

*Handtasche am Haken - Dieb angelt Beute*
http://www.mv-online.de/aktuelles/nrw/1232339_Handtasche_am_Haken_Dieb_angelt_Beute.html

*Nordkurier - Haff-Zeitung*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=610489

*Stars für ein Jahr: Tiere des Jahres 2010*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...wechsel-Jahresvorschau-Tiere;art57716,2293705

*Frischer Fisch aus eigenem See*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.ratgeber.kochen_geniessen&id=611296

*Viele gute Ideen*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/ladbergen/1232401_Viele_gute_Ideen.html

*Wirt zerstückelt Koch: Prozessbeginn*
http://www.abendzeitung.de/muenchen/152165

*Kurs auf den Ruhestand genommen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/127905-Kurs-auf-den-Ruhestand-genommen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wie sich Lehrlinge in der Wittenberger Zellwolle die Zeit mit bisweilen ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rlinge-in-der-Wittenberger-Zellwolle-die.html

*Weihnachten : Bücher auf dem Gabentisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/literatur/Buecher-auf-dem-Gabentisch-id2252873.html

*Den Traum festhalten*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2021912_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4503.html

*Marchtrenk: Diebe machen fette Beute*
http://www.regionews.at/?set_ActivMenu=65&special=details&News_ID=3048

*Der eigene Blick auf die Heimatstadt*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/307779

*Holger Kohlhause*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.wochenendkurier.horizonte&id=611291

*Raubfische brauchen dringend Hilfe*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bernau/id/307794

*Ferien in Dänemark öfters ein Vergnügen mit schönen Erinnerungen*
http://www.bayerischer-wald-news.de...rgnuegen_mit_schoenen_erinnerungen-10679.html

*Weißeritz mit frischem Wasser durchgespült*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2337395

*„Dann male ich wie im Fieber“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Kreis/Ammerland/Apen/Artikel/2183182/Dann+male+ich+wie+im+Fieber.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*23 000 Euro für Vereine und Gruppen*
http://www.hna.de/muendenstart/00_20091213115200_zweidrei_nullnullnull_Euro_fuer_Vereine_und_Gr.html

*Kinder finden Unterschenkel beim Angeln*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha...kinder-finden-unterschenkel-beim-angeln.html#

*Starken Schlusspunkt gesetzt*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/nordkr...k=&skip=&_g=Starken-Schlusspunkt-gesetzt.html

*Erfolglose Suche nach Wasserleiche in Nordhorn*
http://www.news-adhoc.com/erfolglose-suche-nach-wasserleiche-in-nordhorn-idna2009121370667/

*Kinder entdecken Leichenteil*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/norddeutschland/article1306302/Kinder-entdecken-Leichenteil.html

*Der Verein "Paten-t für Jungen" Männer helfen Jungs, Jungs zu sein*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/schule/article1306289/Maenner-helfen-Jungs-Jungs-zu-sein.html

*Schaufelrad baggerte im Schützenhaus*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1260194919195.shtml

*Koch gesteht: Kollegen erstickt und zerstückelt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/mu...steht-kollegen-erstickt-und-zerstueckelt.html

*Abbau der Wehre in 2010*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Abbau-der-Wehre-in-2010-id2262885.html

*Teich bietet kläglichen Anblick*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.schmoelln...tadt&region=Schmoelln&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Märchenhafte Überraschung*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,1081990

*Leichenteile in ganz Europa verteilt - Kopf nicht gefunden - Angeklagter sah ...*
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/regionews...ap=online-startseite-lokales-altoetting&BNR=0


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rechtsmedizin untersucht Leichenteil aus Kanal in Nordhorn*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Arti...rsucht+Leichenteil+aus+Kanal+in+Nordhorn.html

*Privatisierung von Seen: BVVG macht mit Verlängerung des Moratoriums wichtigen ...*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?aktion=jour_pm&comefrom=scan&r=394291

*Angeln ist mehr, als Fische aus dem Wasser holen*
http://www.nnn.de/sport/lokaler-spo...ist-mehr-als-fische-aus-dem-wasser-holen.html

*Erstmals seit vielen Jahrzehnten baut ein Nagetier bei Bindow eine Burg am ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...vielen-Jahrzehnten-baut-ein-Nagetier-bei.html

*Urkunde belohnt die Angelsportler*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...elsportler-_arid,279752_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Kaum Käufer für bundeseigene Seen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=612172

*Surf und Schlürf*
http://www.ftd.de/lifestyle/lifestyle/:reise-surf-und-schluerf/50049381.html

*Kollegen erstickt - Liebesdienst wegen Schulden - Mordprozess*
http://www.krone.at/krone/S152/object_id__175987/hxcms/


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neuer Fischereischein dafür unbefristet*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...befristet-Teurer-Start-ins-Raubfischjahr.html

*Angelreisen bei Idytraval 2010*
http://www.prcenter.de/Angelreisen-bei-Idytraval-2010.100041.html

*Angler spenden für Kindergarten*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...ndergarten-_arid,280464_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Was war verrückt und komisch im Jahr 2009?*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...hreswechsel-Jahresrueckblick;art57716,2297921

*Fischereischein ist umzutauschen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...umzutauschen-Passfoto-erforderlich-RECHT.html

*Kultur: Ungewöhnliche Blicke auf Hiesfeld*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dinslaken/Ungewoehnliche-Blicke-auf-Hiesfeld-id2277784.html

*Paul Pribbernow freut sich, wenn Jäger vor lauter Wild die Sau nicht sehen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...bernow-freut-sich-wenn-Jaeger-vor-lauter.html

*SPD-Fraktion verlangt Übertragung von bundeseigenen Seen an neue Länder*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1261062009

*Sparmöglichkeiten für die Florida Keys*
http://www.reisenews-online.de/2009/11/18/sparmoglichkeiten-fur-die-florida-keys/

*Barbusige Nixe bereichert die Krippen-Szene*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...busige_Nixe_bereichert_die_Krippen_Szene.html

*Neuer Bildband „Frankfurt (Oder) und Slubice“ von Winfried Mausolf erschienen*
http://www.wirtschaftsmagazin-ostbrandenburg.de/content/artikel/1719.html

*Basel: keine grossen Fische angeln*
http://www.20min.ch/news/basel/story/Basel--keine-grossen-Fische-angeln-23492088

*Erst lernen, dann angeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...-in-der-Mosel-Zeitung-Wittlich;art671,2301287

*Petrijünger liebt den Kampf mit dem räuberischen Hecht*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Immer beliebter*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ter-Detlef-Czeninga-ueber-den-Zuwachs-an.html

*Karpfen sind die Renner*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/F%FCrstenwalde/id/308639

*Ruhe am Meer, Spaß auf der Piste*
http://www.merkur.de/2009_51_Ruhe_am_Meer__Spa.39246.0.html?&no_cache=1

*Die Hosenträger nur vom Künstler*
http://www.nm-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1142094&kat=347

*Der Königslachs eröffnet die Angelsaison auf Kamtschatka*
http://www.prcenter.de/Der-Koenigslachs-eroeffnet-die-Angelsaison-auf-Kamtschatka.100777.html

*Wedeln bis zum Fjord*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,667491,00.html

*Geständnis spät abgelegt*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1260204521266.shtml

*1.150 Jahre Fischen im Allgäu - viel Grund zum Feiern *
http://www.urlaub-im-web.de/news-einzeln/1/dezember/200900002102/1150-jahre-fischen-allgaeu.html

*Triumph der Werbespießer *
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/161581.triumph-der-werbespiesser.html

*Mein Garten & ich: Still ruht der See*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/franken/Mein-Garten-ich-Still-ruht-der-See;art1727,5409005

*Adventsfilm: Ohne Krimi geht die Mimi nie ins Bett*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/kultur/...83/Ohne-Krimi-geht-die-Mimi-nie-ins-Bett.html

*Trockenangeln mit Turbulenzen*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch/artikeldetails/article/215/trockenangeln-mit-turbulenzen.html

*LexiTV - Wissen für alle*
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/prog_detail+43208000279775.html

*Pinkelnde Ponys: Die neue Free Realms Erweiterung *
http://www.spieletipps.de/n_19747/

*Tourismusmesse erstmals mit Gebrauchtbootbörse*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...78d0d45399e1a1020d4386a&param=news&id=2650192

*Rachel Barrie: Die Whisky-Schnupperin*
http://www.ftd.de/lifestyle/outofoffice/:rachel-barrie-die-whisky-schnupperin/50052166.html

*Angeln - gar nicht langweilig*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article1319045/Angeln-gar-nicht-langweilig.html

*Reisen in den USA*
http://www.zeit.de/2009/52/Florida-Orchideen

*Internet-Jahr durch den Rückspiegel*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1160644260786&listid=1161178818059

*Hohennauen: Karpfen wie bei Oma*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/rathenowsolo/00_20091223143514_Hohennauen_Karpfen_wie_bei_Oma.html

*Am schönsten wär eine Oma*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...hlen/1238740_Am_schoensten_waer_eine_Oma.html

*Pettersson und Findus*
http://www.filmstarts.de/fernsehen/sendung/216-0-23573885-Pettersson und Findus.html

*Das Land Dänemark: Wo der Urlaub zu Ihnen kommt.*
http://www.bayerischer-wald-news.de/news/das_land_daenemark_wo_der_urlaub_zu_ihnen_kommt-10708.html

*Hochseeangelfahrten als Schiffspauschalreise*
http://blog.steuerberaten.de/unternehmen/12_2254_hochseeangelfahrten-als-schiffspauschalreise/

*Alsterlust: Eine Erzählung von Ulla Hahn in Auszügen*
http://www.abendblatt.de/kultur-live/article1321398/Da-schreibt-Ihnen-einer-ein-Liebesgedicht.html

*FW-PI: Ruhige Weihnachten für die Feuerwehren im Kreis Pinneberg: Brennendes ...*´
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/22179/1535958/kreisfeuerwehrverband_pinneberg


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Moin Moin,
*Angler schlimmer als Badegäste ?*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle/795/angler-schlimmer-als-badegaeste.html

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lachs-Stau in Dessau*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777

*Die Angler haben nach Jahren wieder Plätze frei*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wald...ach-jahren-wieder-plaetze-frei--24844614.html

*Der größte Fang des Jahres*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...zer-Fisch-Hitparade-wurden-wieder-Preise.html

*Die Quappe lockt Angler an*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/309593

*Rouladen-Räuber und ein angefrorener Angler*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/ilmenau/ilmenaulokal/art2447,1088349

*Ein Helgoländer entsteht*
http://www.nez.de/nez-galerie/ein-h...x_ttnewsextender[imgIndex]=0&cHash=0a804925aa

*Dänische Silvesterkarpfen in Markee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...9/Am-Angelteich-an-der-B-hat-der-Verkauf.html

*Gemeinde besitzt nun Fischteich*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/462902/

*Wenn die Felle wegschwimmen*
http://www.jungewelt.de/2009/12-30/023.php

*Angler in eiskaltem Teich ertrunken*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...bach-Angler-in-eiskaltem-Teich-ertrunken.html

*STAUWEHR Angler aus Niederhausen suchen Bilder, die helfen, sinnvolle ...*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-bad-muenster/niederhausen/8116831.htm

*Neuer Verein gegründet*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-seinen-Sitz-in-Stuedenitz-Schoenermark.html

*Teich erst einmal trocken legen*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.schmoelln...tadt&region=Schmoelln&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Biber gibt nicht auf*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2034639_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4503.html

*Best of Läuferhasser 2009*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,669340,00.html

*Angler mit Flügeln und Gummistiefeln?*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/130248-Angler-mit-Fluegeln-und-Gummistiefeln.html

*Aufgestauter Frust um herrenlosen Stausee*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite3thueringenstz/art2448,1045422

*631 Trecker, 69 Babys und ein Haarschneider - Die etwas andere Statistik der ...*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...as_andere_Statistik_der_Gemeinde_Hopsten.html

*Fischzug zu Silvester*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-Angelteichen-ist-Hochbetrieb-und-auch.html

*Vermisster tot aufgefunden*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/vermisster-tot-aufgefunden--24987245.html


*Quappenessen in Marxdorf*
http://www.openpr.de/news/383949/Quappenessen-in-Marxdorf.html

*Bei Hagen Hepach herrscht zu Silvester Hochbetrieb*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*Lebenslänglich wegen Mordes an Ex-Geliebter*
http://www.merkur-online.de/nachric...-mordes-ex-geliebter-kempten-meta-572629.html

*Fiesta im Sickersaftbehälter*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/region/grimma/fiesta_im-sickersaftbehaelter/r-grimma-a-7823.html

*Bäume gesägt und Trabis geschoben*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bernau/id/309941

*Ein treffliches Hochzeitsmahl*
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.erfurt.vo...k=Stadt&region=Erfurt&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1

*Ein echter Angler friert nicht*
http://www.szon.de/lokales/friedric...echter-Angler-friert-nicht-_arid,4033499.html

*Auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Silvester-Erlebnis*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2035537_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4288.html

*Bringst du Glück, kleiner Drache?*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwbadsalzungen/art2511,1089530

*Angler ehren verdiente Mitglieder*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/muenster-sarmsheim/8131227.htm

*Kehr zurück mit einem Lächeln*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub6F18BAF415B...948F041EA456D72E68~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Neue Ideen für das Museum*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...imatverein-hat-einiges-auf-dem-Plan-Neue.html

*DVD: Wie ein Skipper unsere Stadt sieht*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...31924/Wie-ein-Skipper-unsere-Stadt-sieht.html

*Kaviar aus den Bergen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/news/wirtschaft/wirtschaft/art410950,4104777

*Design oder Nichtsein*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/formel1/0,1518,663636,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Teddyvater" mit 10.000 Bären*
http://steiermark.orf.at/magazin/immergutdrauf/tipps/stories/413538/

*Fünf Freunde für alle Fälle*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001533498

*Immer am Fisch*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ik=Stadt&region=Artern&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Sie dürfen angeln gehen*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/art5533,312498

*Die Angler bekommen ein neues Fanggebiet*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...s_/506493/die_angler_bekommen_ein_neues_.html

*Noch ein Rückblick*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=68844

*Neueste Trends im Wassersport: Mit Segelprofi auf die boot Düsseldorf*
http://www.bunte.de/gewinnspiele/ne...profi-auf-die-boot-duesseldorf_aid_14240.html

*Youtube-Video: Angeln = Nervenkitzel (kilometerweit OT, aber gut)*
http://www.os-informer.de/aid,70248...-Nervenkitzel-kilometerweit-OT-aber-gut/News/

*Eisgekühlte Forellen*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/roedermark/eisgekuehlte-forellen-580188.html

*Fischer und Angler demonstrieren gegen Kormoran *
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st...-und-angler-demonstrieren-gegen-kormoran.html

*Angler machen Weg frei für Fische*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...machen-Weg-frei-fuer-Fische;art372474,4107635

*BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG »Trauermarsch« im »Kormorankrieg« am Bodensee*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=9271050&artId=14558999

*Abschied vom Polizeidienst*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2037624_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4288.html

*Fakten rund um den Kormoran*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...Fakten-rund-um-den-Kormoran;art474216,4106975

*Vogel des Jahres 2010*
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=68894

*Duisburg: Zu Unrecht verfolgt*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein.../duisburg/Zu-Unrecht-verfolgt_aid_803027.html

*Kormorane vor Abschluss nicht gefeit*
http://www.vol.at/news/vorarlberg/a...20100105-07423047/gemeinde/hard/gemeinde/hard

*Demo gegen Kormoran*
http://www.nachhaltigkeit.org/201001053819/natur-landwirtschaft/nachrichten/demo-gegen-kormoran

*Protest gegen Kormoranschützer*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/suedwestumschau_artikel.php?artikel=4813367


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*NACHRICHTENTICKER ST. GEORGEN Angler blicken zurück auf erfolgreiches Jahr*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605627&artId=14569756

*Kormorane nerven Fischer*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...a3f0e1b96853656b2d6ffd8&param=news&id=2660493

*Eisfest des Jahres in Witzin*
http://www.nnn.de/sport/lokaler-sport/artikeldetails/article/254/eisfest-des-jahres-in-witzin.html

*53-Jähriger wegen Fischwilderei vor Gericht*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main...egen-Fischwilderei-vor-Gericht;art775,5423511

*Dutzende Kormorane gehen am Schwarzwasser auf Fischjagd*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ERZGEBIRGE/SCHWARZENBERG/1655902.php

*Fränk Schleck von giftigem Fisch gebissen*
http://www.wort.lu/wort/web/sport/artikel/66854/fraenk-schleck-von-giftigem-fisch-gebissen.php

*Meiderich: Angler angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/nord/Angler-angeln-id2355882.html

*Outdoor Reisen nach Italien*
http://www.piazze.de/173/Outdoor-Reisen-nach-Italien.html

*Fischer wollen am 1. Mai anangeln*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...202300/Fischer+wollen+am+1.+Mai+anangeln.html

*Naturerlebnis wichtiger als Fisch fangen*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/land/art5509,318315

*Auf die feine Art*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/reise/article5792941/Auf-die-feine-Art.html

*Meiderich: Angler-Mekka im Landschaftspark*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/nord/Angler-Mekka-im-Landschaftspark-id2366903.html

*NACHRICHTENTICKER ST. GEORGEN Bei den Anglern ist alles bestens*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605627&artId=14577274

*Fische sollen auch 2010 wieder beißen*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...he-sollen-auch-2010-wieder-beissen-44775.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Meister-Hirschrufer hören*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/lokales/bad_mergentheim/art5642,321317

*NACHRICHTENTICKER ST. GEORGEN Nach 25 Jahren legt Kassenchef*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605627&artId=14581010

*Petri Jünger verteidigen souverän Turniersieg vom Vorjahr*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/bad-orb/8203891.htm

*Am Mellensee geht die Angst um*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1013016724320&listid=1018881578370

*Freie Bahn für den therapeutischen Egel*
http://www.medical-tribune.de/patienten/magazin/25308/

*Edle Beiboote aus Havelberger Werft*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/7004522.html

*Das Land Dänemark: Wo der Wellnessurlaub zu Ihnen kommt. *
http://www.bayerischer-wald-news.de..._der_wellnessurlaub_zu_ihnen_kommt-10733.html

*„Frühauf”ehrte treue Angler: Walter Bettge löst Klaus Schäfer ab*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/Walter-Bettge-loest-Klaus-Schaefer-ab-id2378506.html

*Brüchig und nicht zu empfehlen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-Experten-raten-dringend-davon-ab-jetzt.html

*Vor 32 Jahren: Freude über neuen See*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...hren-Freude-ueber-neuen-See;art372527,4119592

*Das Ende des Flaneurs*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub117C535CDF4...E587223CF4466C620A~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Treene bei Eis und Schnee erkundet*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...e/805/treene-bei-eis-und-schnee-erkundet.html

*Suzuki auf der JAGD & HUND 2010 in Dortmund*
http://www.openpr.de/news/386514/Suzuki-auf-der-JAGD-HUND-2010-in-Dortmund.html

*UNICUM Januar 2010 Abstimmen und Gewinnen*
http://www.unicum.de/evo/17603_1

*Kampf gegen „Schmarotzer“*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2720356

*Anmeldung beim EN-Kreis: Angler-Prüfung*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/Angler-Pruefung-id2383380.html

*Einmaliges am Roten See geplant*
http://www.nnn.de/sport/lokaler-spo...icle/254/einmaliges-am-roten-see-geplant.html

*Die Halbinsel Gaspésie Geheimtipp an der Ostküste Kanadas*
http://news.travelpedia.de/thema/2164

*1550 Aussteller aus 16 Ländern: „boot” hat viel zu bieten*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...chten/boot-hat-viel-zu-bieten_aid_806785.html

*Grüne Woche Essen fassen für die großen Massen*
http://www.taz.de/1/berlin/artikel/1/essen-fassen-fuer-die-grossen-massen/

*Espachweiler: keine Paragrafen*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/465633/

*Tennisdamen und Angler meisterhaft*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=20089

*Urlaub im Nationalpark: Neue Ferienhäuser in Ungarn*
http://www.prcenter.de/Urlaub-im-Nationalpark-Neue-Ferienhaeuser-in-Ungarn.104883.html

*Dutzendweise Schmuck entdeckt Schatz in der Sülz gefunden*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1262692399780.shtml

*Lebensgefahr auf den Teichen*
http://www.hna.de/wolfhagenstart/00_20100115151600_Lebensgefahr_auf_den_Teichen.html

*Salzwasser im Schwanenteich*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/311724


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische haben kein Spatzenhirn*
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/tiere/9694646-Fische-haben-kein-Spatzenhirn.html

*Zauberer hat Wurzeln geschlagen*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,1097188

*Burgheimer Angler landeten 1200 Fische*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/n...r-Angler-landeten-1200-Fische;art1763,2236548

*Krokodile töten acht Angler*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,672416,00.html

*Angler und Naturschützer gehen aufeinander los*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...gen-Kormoranen-aufeinander-los-id2396722.html

*Weltmeisterschaft für die Jugend*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2722189

*Sportfischer ehren langjährige Mitglieder*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/ense...ortfischer_ehren_langjaehrige_Mitglieder.html

*Fänge um 30 Prozent zurückgegangen*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/gemuenden/gemuenden/art3989,1059785

*Trotz Grippe und Krise – Spaß ist die Devise*
http://www.mainpost.de/specials/fasching/wue/aub/Fasching-Fastnacht-Mainfranken;art22882,5433802

*Simbabwe: Acht Männer beim Angeln von Krokodilen gefressen*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=810018

*Unter dem Eis wartet der Fang*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...t-der-Fang-_arid,296697_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Peru streicht Zoll für Sportausrüstung*
http://gloobi.de/de/Peru-streicht-Zoll-fuer-Sportausruestung-2.html?n=1486&npb=0&archive=0

*Der illegale Fischfang ist auf Mallorca im letzten Jahr zurückgegange*
http://www.inselradio.com/2010/01/1...auf-mallorca-im-letzten-jahr-zurueckgegangen/

*NACHRICHTENTICKER ROTTWEIL Langjährige Angler in Dietingen ausgezeichnet*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12520000&artId=14604109

*1250 Angler verlassen Dachverband*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Stadt&region=Soemmerda&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Zwei befreundete Grenzgänger*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/163250.zwei-befreundete-grenzgaenger.html

*Portugal - Alentejo*
http://www.rp-online.de/hps/client/...::/fotos_geschichten/kurzgeschichten/erlebtes

*Leagas Delaney begleitet Einführung des Škoda Superb Combi*
http://www.horizont.net/aktuell/age...nfuehrung-des-%8Akoda-Superb-Combi_89645.html

*Gut gekühlt in den heimischen Räucherofen*
http://www.wa-online.de/bergkamenso..._gekuehlt_in_den_heimischen_Raeucherofen.html

*Fisch in der Tüte*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11707994/11652545/Fisch-in-der-Tuete.html

*Von Judo bis Karneval*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Minister-haben-auch-in-der-Freizeit-noch.html

*Karpfen-Angler-Ausstellung „Carpmeeting Cottbus“ am 23. Januar in Cottbus ...*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_3_8295.php

*Unterwasserjagd in den Flüssen von Kamtschatka*
http://www.openpr.de/news/388390/Unterwasserjagd-in-den-Fluessen-von-Kamtschatka.html

*Erftstädter Angelverein will klagen*
http://www.radioerft.de/erft/re/431271/news/rhein-erft_kreis

*Lokalvideo auf mazzTV.de: Förderverein soll Recker Waldfreibad retten*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...derverein_soll_Recker_Waldfreibad_retten.html

*Homburg: Kleinkindbetreuung im Kreis am höchsten*
http://www.sr-online.de/nachrichten/30/1013618.html

*Seit 34 Jahren an der Spitze der Sportangler*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2048795_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4288.html

*Schwedisch Lappland: Wintertraum aus Eis und Schnee*
http://www.weltexpress.info/cms/ind...25310&tx_ttnews[backPid]=385&cHash=79c83e7c7a

*Saaler Mühle*
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1263816702002.shtml

*Landkreis Bamberg*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=4408&showNews=628052


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Unterirdisch shoppen und Hundeschlitten fahren*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2050169_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4495.html

*Fischer und Angler erklären dem Kormoran den Krieg*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=624282

*Rekordjahre bei den Fischern*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2049515_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4288.html

*Debatte um Kormoran-Bekämpfung neu entbrannt*
http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/kormoranstreit100.html

*Biber erobern Baggerseen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/muehlingen/Biber-erobern-Baggerseen;art372452,4131853

*Verrückte Rezensionen bei Amazon: Taschenmesser lässt Fans phantasieren*
http://www.rp-online.de/digitale/internet/Taschenmesser-laesst-Fans-phantasieren_aid_808735.html

*Eisunfall als Fehlalarm entpuppt*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=624349

*Sie sorgen für Schleie und Rotaugen im See*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...gen-im-See-_arid,298119_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Alexander Beckmann über den Aufruf zur Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Spass-endet-Alexander-Beckmann-ueber-den.html

*Einmalig: Angeln macht Schule*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...el/2213920/Einmalig++Angeln+macht+Schule.html

*Schluss mit Sonntag?*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ten-fuer-Mellenseer-Mini-Discounter-doch.html

*Betriebssport: Die Maske des Jobs fallen lassen*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1262692401089.shtml

*Kreissportbund Altmark West Floorball-Jugendspiele mit 368 Sportlern*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/sport/sachsen_anhalt/kloetze/?em_cnt=1613075

*Gillenfelder Bachpaten ausgezeichnet*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...mweltministerin-Margit-Conrad;art8137,2330967


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Einsatz gegen illegale Lachsfänger*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1264185817620.shtml

*Die Sehnsucht nach dem natürlichen Fluss*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ch-schon-als-Kind-Die-Sehnsucht-nach-dem.html

*Angelsportler müssen nun tiefer in die Tasche greifen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gott...n-tiefer-in-die-tasche-greifen--25944730.html

*Jäger und Angler betreiben Biotop-Pflege*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...aeger-und-angler-betreiben-biotop-pflege.html

*Rettung in letzter Minute*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/region/eilenburg/rettung-in-letzter-minute/r-eilenburg-a-11661.html

*Nordrhein-Westfalen: Das ist los am Wochenende*
http://www.rp-online.de/nachrichten/Das-ist-los-am-Wochenende_aid_810072.html

*Der neue Vogel des Jahres ist nicht unumstritten*
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/kreis-giessen/8270838.htm

*Indytravel bietet ein reichhaltiges Programm an Reisen in die Mongolei, zum ...*
http://www.openpr.de/news/389754/In...golei-zum-Baikalsee-und-nach-Kamtschatka.html

*Trendsport und Mitmachen: Die boot 2010 wird jünger*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=736150

*Ein Naturprojekt, das man hört*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/hildburghausenlokal/art2480,1100467


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kritische Werte bei Gewässerproben*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ter-Sauerstoffmangel-leiden-wenn-auf-der.html

*Zwei Finger und ein Daumen*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/kultur/article5950932/Zwei-Finger-und-ein-Daumen.html

*Weltgrößte Wassersportmesse "boot" eröffnet*
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/boot116.html

*Sportabzeichen für Caffier*
http://www.svz.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/artikeldetail/article/111/sportabzeichen-fuer-caffier.html

*Tiefkühl-Trubel: Berlin trotzt der Kälte*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/berlin/tiefkuehl-trubel-berlin-trotzt-der-kaelte-article711062.html

*Hegefischerei hängt am seidenen Faden*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...fischerei-haengt-am-seidenen-faden-45846.html

*Angler gegen Nabu-Wahl: Erbitterter Kampf um den Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/maerkischer-kreis/Erbitterter-Kampf-um-den-Fisch-id2434109.html

*In einem schwierigen Fahrwasser*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Ab ins Wasser bei der Messe «boot»*
http://www.gea.de/nachrichten/kinder/ab+ins+wasser+bei+der+messe+boot+.863531.htm

*Gewässer gehegt und gepflegt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20100125_srv0000005325898.html

*Was taucht die Mitmach-Messe wirklich?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du...ot/was-taucht-die-mitmach-messe-wirklich.html

*Hoffen auf Rückenwind*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/regionale_wirtschaft/3350576_Hoffen_auf_Rueckenwind.html

*Frank Schäfer will fast saniertes Objekt in Götzerberge jetzt veräußern*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ll-fast-saniertes-Objekt-in-Goetzerberge.html

*POL-NOM: Diebstähle aus Garagen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/57929/1549913/polizei_northeim_osterode

*Rutschpartie als Ordnungswidrigkeit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Friedensfischer und Walkämpfer *
http://www.kultiversum.de/Literatur-Literaturen/Das-Magazin-Friedensfischer-und-Walkaempfer.html

*Das Petri Heil der Angler erklingt nun in einer neuen Hütte*
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/8289356.htm

*Eisangeln: Manche Fische schmecken besser*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...7f558c79784e1b3b7ae9dc2&param=news&id=2675558

*Die knackige Kälte lockt auf das Eis*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/F%FCrstenwalde/id/312809

*Kormoran-Schützer: Minister knickt vor Lobby ein*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2675460

*Vogel landet wieder vor Verwaltungsgericht*
http://mt-online.de/lokales/regionales/3353041_Vogel_landet_wieder_vor_Verwaltungsgericht.html

*US-Finanzmarkt: Sprengmeister der Wall Street*
http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news...kt-sprengmeister-der-wall-street-1538288.html

*Haug, Brawn, Fry: Das Silberpfeil-Dreigestirn*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/921711

*Kugelfisch-Vereinsvorsitzender Marco Klapper über die Schultern geschaut "Beim ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/burg/?em_cnt=1615891

*Eisangeln: Dennis zeigt wie's geht!*
http://www.rtntvnews.de/news/995/Eisangeln-Dennis-zeigt-wies-geht/

*Das Angeln am stillen Gewässer auf den Punkt gebracht.*
http://www.online-artikel.de/articl...gewaesser-auf-den-punkt-gebracht-37757-1.html

*Deutschlands härtester Angler*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...gler/sprang-halbnackt-in-eiskalten-fluss.html

*Bei Jägern und Anglern hoch im Kurs*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/marktredwitz/art2442,1174468

*Der letzte Zeuge*
http://kurier.at/tv/detail.php?sID=4221142

*Fische sind futsch*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/drensteinfurt/1260010_Fische_sind_futsch.html

*Woriner Floriansjünger bannten Gefahr*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Seelow/id/312899

*Gescher wird sauber*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gescher/1260113_Gescher_wird_sauber.html

*Oderberg: Polizei rettet festgefrorenen Schwan*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...erg-Polizei-rettet-festgefrorenen-Schwan.html

*Täglich 600 Kilo Fisch als Futter: Gericht entscheidet über Kormoran-Abschuss*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/vermisc...icht-entscheidet-ueber-Kormoran-Abschuss.html

*INTERVIEW: Der Regisseur über Männerwelten, seine Liebe zu London und das Angeln*
http://www.nw-news.de/top_news/3353722_Guy_Ritchie_Das_Esoterische_zieht_mich_an.html

*Wallgraben bleibt noch lange gesperrt*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwa...graben-bleibt-noch-lange-gesperrt-607673.html

*Eisangeln, Langlauf und Rodeln*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/313097

*Beetz: Fische in Seenot*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/kremmensolo/00_20100127154551_Beetz_Fische_in_Seenot_.html

*Landesamt für Hochwasserschutz und Wasserwirtschaft : Öffentliches Interesse ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/oschersleben/?em_cnt=1618661

*Umbruch mit Demos und Wahlkampf*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...in-den-Lokalausgaben-zweier-Kreisstaedte.html

*Diebe nutzten zugefrorene Teichfläche – Polizei sucht Zeugen, die Personen ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2162/artid/11626381

*Unternehmen sammelt Zelte für Haiti "Das ist eine Lektion für die ganze Welt"*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...schafter-Hilfstransporte-aufm;art8137,2337197


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

........


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Leverner Angler setzen auf Bewährtes*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...erner-angler-setzen-aufbewaehrtes-608454.html

*Ehndorfer Angler ehren Gustav Göttsch*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...7/ehndorfer-angler-ehren-gustav-goettsch.html

*Ein teures Angelvergnügen*
http://www.capital.de/steuern-recht/kolumne/100027795.html

*Dreister Klau: 1000 Forellen weg*
http://www.paz-online.de/Peiner-Land/Lokalnachrichten/Lahstedt/Dreister-Klau-1000-Forellen-weg

*Kormorane am Rahmer See: Gefräßiger Nachbar*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/sued/Gefraessiger-Nachbar-id2451081.html

*Abseits des Ringes ist Boxer Eugen Engels vom BC 72 jedoch ein sanfter Riese*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2168/artid/11630848

*Eis nähert sich der roten Flotte*
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/artikeldetails/article/218/eis-naehert-sich-der-roten-flotte.html

*Angler sind zufrieden*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ingen/Angler-sind-zufrieden;art372457,4143929

*"Fischle luaga" im Landesfischereizentrum*
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/OTS_20100128_OTS0039/fischle-luaga-im-landesfischereizentrum

*Eisfischen: Mit Bohrer und Thermoskanne zum Angeln*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...5/Mit-Bohrer-und-Thermoskanne-zum-Angeln.html

*Flush Hour Ein Fisch nament Oetti*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,674752,00.html

*Angler gerät über Rhein-Grenze – 750 Euro Strafe*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/elsa...r-rhein-grenze-750-euro-strafe--26304729.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Dass man dem deutschen Amtssschimmel nicht unbedingt trauen kann, dürfte seit Schildas Zeiten fast jedem klar sein, dass man sich nun auch über Gerichte und Juristen so seine Gedanken machen kann, zeigt dieser Artikel deutlich...*

*Vom «schönsten Hobby überhaupt»*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/allgaeu/weiler/Weiler-thomas-gretler;art2792,710791

*Annäherung im Kormoranstreit *
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=627777


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wann ist der Fisch denn wirklich frisch?*
http://www.nz-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1164685&kat=300

*Petri Heil! im OMA*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(47326)

*Elsässischer Angler gerät über Grenzlinie im Rhein*
http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=58292&ccheck=1

*Franzose angelte zehn Meter nach der Grenze - Erhebliche Geldstraf*
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=812560

*Angler kämpft mit Krokodil um besondere Beute*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/verrucktes/174348/angler-kampft-mit-krokodil-besondere-beute.html

*Sechserpack - Comedyshow*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001552362

*Dicke Fische werden in der Stadthalle nicht angelandet*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1260693560719

*Stefanie Grimm und Christopher Ulrich sind an die Elbe gereist*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...902958733&calledPageId=0&listid=1121028317816


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dach einer Fischzuchtanlage(Störe) in Plön eigestürzt*

http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ploen/135467-Dach-einer-Fischzuchtanlage-in-Ploen-eingestuerzt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer und Angler fürchten Aalfangverbot*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=628090

*Am Lauterbach: Unbekannte zerstören Kormoran-Abwehr*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...kannte-zerstoeren-kormoran-abwehr-611830.html

*Bunte Pixel aus dem alten Paris*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../verein-zufrieden-mit-gewaesserqualitaet.html

*Fischsterben in der Aurach*
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1164748&kat=27

*240 000 Wassersportfans besuchen die "boot"*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/regionales/article6053774/240-000-Wassersportfans-besuchen-die-boot.html

*Messe AnJa, Angeln & Jagen, bietet große Produktvielfalt und zahlreiche ...*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/das-agenturhaus-gmbh/boxid-143727.html

*Wildunfälle sollen eingedämmt werden*
http://www.pr-inside.com/de/wildunf-auml-lle-sollen-einged-auml-mmt-werden-r1697598.htm

*Mehr als 260 Kilo Fisch im Jahr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schalksmuehle/Mehr-als-260-Kilo-Fisch-im-Jahr-id2469080.html

*Die Angler freuen sich an ihrem gemeinsamen Hobby*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wald...ich-an-ihrem-gemeinsamen-hobby--26414367.html

*Biosphäre bildete Kinder und Erwachsene mit dem Aktionstag „Wasser“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Kinder-und-Erwachsene-mit-dem-Aktionstag.html

*Ausstellerrekord bei Jagdmesse «Jagd & Hund»*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du...tellerrekord-bei-jagdmesse-jagd-und-hund.html

*Tiere im Bretschneider-Park an Sauerstoffmangel verendet - Gewässer inzwischen ...*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...-inzwischen-belueftet/r-citynews-a-13592.html

*Bezug zur Realität verloren*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/hilpoltstein/leserbriefe/art75645,2242042

*VS - Osemali feiern tollen Zunftball*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=14518023&artId=14650483

*Flohmärkte und Putzen*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/suedwestumschau_artikel.php?artikel=4855257

*Der Bürgermeister*
http://www.kicker.de/news/eishockey/startseite/520466/artikel_Der-Buergermeister.html

*Junge Angler bringen neue Impulse in den Verein hinein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=11665449&artId=14654877

*In der Potsdamer Biosphäre lernten Kinder alles über Biber & Co.*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...weis-In-der-Potsdamer-Biosphaere-lernten.html

*Trüffel für Wildschweine: «Jagd & Hund» zeigt Neues*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1265108383

*Vernichtendes Hechturteil für Tierschützer*
http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/Vernichtendes-Hechturteil-fuer-Tierschuetzer-11999854

*Der tolle Hecht aus dem Zürichsee ist jetzt ein Fall für den Richter*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich...etzt-ein-Fall-fuer-den-Richter/story/11220215

*Viel neuer Freiraum für Querdenker*
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/artikel/Management-Viel-neuer-Freiraum-fuer-Querdenker_677058.html

*Fischbesatz endet als Kormoranfutter*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.poessneck...tadt&region=Poessneck&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Petrijünger auf dickem Eis*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-Wettbewerb-Petrijuenger-auf-dickem-Eis.html

*Interview mit dem neuen Centermanager der Centrum Galerie Dresden*
http://www.dresden-fernsehen.de/default.aspx?showNews=637869&ID=6090

*"Der Lebenslauf ist wie eine Treppe" *
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/686104604.html

*Hecht-Fall: Darum lässt der Tieranwalt nicht locker*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich...st-der-Tieranwalt-nicht-locker/story/30646573

*Elsässischer Angler muss Strafe zahlen*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...b=news_lokales&table=artikel_ortenau&id=14386

*Die Welt der Jäger und Angler ist noch in Ordnung*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=wirt&itemid=10002&detailid=694935

*Bunte Pixel aus dem alten Paris*
http://de.news.yahoo.com/1/20100203/ten-bunte-pixel-aus-dem-alten-paris-5e343d7.html

*David Bertschinger Karg - das Alpaka aus Peru*
http://www.sport2.de/snowboard/ride...id-bertschinger-karg-das-alpaka-aus-peru.html

*Damit Forellen laichen können*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/paderborn.php?id=35288&artikel=1

*"Eisangeln ist eine Wissenschaft für sich"*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.uckermark&id=629359

*Lug und Trug gehört zu unserem Leben wie zur Natur.*
http://abenteuerforschung.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/3/0,1872,8024195,00.html?dr=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*iPhone als Taschenofen - ausgetauscht....*
http://www.ifun.de/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=14&topic=152607.msg518484;topicseen

*Angler schaffen Ordnung am See*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=20302

*Einladung zum Eispokal*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/314229

*Zürcher Tieranwalt jagt Hechtfischer*
http://www.schweizerbauer.ch/htmls/artikel_20628.html

*Die unglaublichsten Fälle in der Medizin*
http://www.mainpost.de/nachrichten/journal/journal/mp/ju/art34602,5456220

*So zuckersüß kann Verdrängen sein*
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,674536,00.html

*Angler lösen Einsatz aus*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tikel/2225897/Angler+l%F6sen+Einsatz+aus.html

*Angler schützen die Natur*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-bad-muenster/bad-muenster/8362574.htm

*Abgestorbenes Schilf mit Spaten beseitigt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*MOZ.de - Märkische Oderzeitung - Fische drohen zu sterben -*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Frankfurt+%28Oder%29/id/314358

*Netze über den Fischaufzuchtteichen am Krähenholz werden entfern*
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/vienenburg_arid,109554.html

*Der Tieranwalt und die Veganer*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/region/Der-Tieranwalt-und-die-Veganer/story/12774607

*Präsidentschaftswahl in der Ukraine: Comeback des Sowjet-Stars*
http://www.zeit.de/2010/06/Ukraine-Wiktor-Janukowitsch

*Natürlich Schweden!*
http://www.dein-touristik.net/touristik_news/19296_tt_line_schweden.html

*Kopfnoten: Na, dann prost! - Camilla*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/debatte/article6275959/Na-dann-prost-Camilla.html

*"Jetzt reiche einmal deine Kundendaten und dein Passwort herüber." (Bild ...*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/computer/1120328/

*Hier schießen Heidjer den Vogel ab*
http://www.han-online.de/HANArticlePool/000001269fde37ac0057006a000a00526229fff4/view

*Foto-Frisch. Neues von der Fotokunst. #02-10*
http://www.photoscala.de/Artikel/Foto-Frisch-Neues-von-der-Fotokunst-02-10

*Messe Dortmund - Jagd & Hund mit 71.000 Besuchern zu Ende gegangen*
http://www.messen.de/de/316/news/Me...nd mit 71.000 Besuchern zu Ende gegangen.html

*Angler machen rein Schiff rund um den Pelzteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Fische in Atemnot*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-Angelvereins-belueften-den-Weissen-See.html

*«Jagd und Hund» zieht 71 000 Besucher an *
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ru...07/jagd-und-hund-zieht-71000-besucher-an.html

*Unter Eis und Schnee geht Fischen Luft aus*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=630369

*Arbeit am See macht sich jetzt bezahlt*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...3_Arbeit_am_See_macht_sich_jetzt_bezahlt.html

*Die Jecken blasen zum Endspurt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Patriots unter Elchen*
http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2010/05/40289.html

*FCH-Sitzung: Liebesfreud und Liebesleid*
http://www.mainpost.de/specials/fasching/wue/helmstadt/art21804,5459312

*20.000 Besucher: Neuausrichtung der "Horizont Outdoor" übertrifft Erwartungen*
http://www.ka-news.de/wirtschaft/ka...Outdoor-uebertrifft-Erwartungen;art127,347812

*Fischereiverein schneidet „alte Zöpfe“ ab*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...Fischereiverein_schneidet_alte_Zoepfe_ab.html

*Angeln auf 30 Zentimeter dickem Eis*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/314780

*Handball-Skandal: THW Kiel - das Ende eines Mythos*
http://www.stern.de/sport/sportwelt/handball-skandal-thw-kiel-das-ende-eines-mythos-1541951.html

*Angler sind am Boden zerstört*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/hofgeismar/angler-sind-boden-zerstoert-622846.html

*Dicke Luft im Pfählingssee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...erwehr-sorgten-fuer-Sauerstoff-im-Wasser.html

*Brüeler Angler beenden schwieriges Jahr*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...brueeler-angler-beenden-schwieriges-jahr.html

*Späher erkunden den Stadtteich*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.lobenstei...adt&region=Lobenstein&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Doppelte Ehre für Peter Voß*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...rf/1267331_Doppelte_Ehre_fuer_Peter_Voss.html

*Erfolgreiche Eisangler*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/314770

*MOZ.de - Märkische Oderzeitung - Fenster im Eis bringen Fischen Sauerstoff -*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Frankfurt+%28Oder%29/id/314651

*Sportfischer: Angeln soll erst 2011 mehr kosten*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/neuenrade/Angeln-soll-erst-2011-mehr-kosten-id2521694.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln ist angesagt bei Wersens Jugend*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/tecklenburger_land/24646356.html

*Tipps für Aquaristikfreunde, Angler, Jäger und Förster*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...-Angler-Jaeger-und-Foerster;art410936,4159594

*Kohlekraft-Gegner äußern schwere Bedenken*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=23815766

*Plastikvogel gegen Kormoran*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/111/plastikvogel-gegen-kormoran.html

*Indytravel – Spezialist für Reisen in die Mongolei, zum Baikalsee und nach ...*
http://www.prcenter.de/Indytravel-S...um-Baikalsee-und-nach-Kamtschatka.111216.html

*Achtung, druckfrisch!*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...schach/Achtung-druckfrisch-;art372527,4160174

*Schäfer Heinrich und Lady Gaga im Pfarrheim*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/overview.php?news=7784

*MOZ.de - Märkische Oderzeitung - Freudenberg: Dem Rohr zu Leibe gerückt -*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Bad+Freienwalde/id/314915

*Umfangreiches Angebot für Angler, Jäger und Naturfreunde vom 19. bis 21. Februar*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/das-agenturhaus-gmbh/boxid-145889.html

*Angeln auf den Flüssen von Kamtschatka – der Fluss Tigil*
http://www.openpr.de/news/396493/Angeln-auf-den-Fluessen-von-Kamtschatka-der-Fluss-Tigil.html

*Luftlöcher ins Eis gesägt*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=631477

*Beobachtungsposten für Enten?*
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=71358

*Appell an Bürger: Keine Enten am Teich füttern*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...B%FCrger++Keine+Enten+am+Teich+f%FCttern.html

*Cospudener See wird geburtstagsfein gemacht*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...stagsfein-gemacht/r-markkleeberg-a-15137.html

*Das Lokale ist das Besondere*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/gross-gerau/trebur/art1261,640468

*Ex-Ruderer per Kahn zum Angeln*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/315113

*Google testet Gigabit-Internetzugänge in den USA*
http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article6343132/Google-testet-Gigabit-Internetzugaenge-in-den-USA.html

*Ein Mann geht im Winter zum Eisangeln.*
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/giessen/beitrag/27258/ein-mann-geht-im-winter-zum-eisangeln/

*Fachmesse für Angler und Jäger in Neumünster *
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...se-fuer-angler-und-jaeger-in-neumuenster.html

*Eisbohrer fressen sich durch dick gefrorenes Gewässer*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1260693571560

*Altweiber in Bocholt: Möhnen stürmen das Rathaus*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kar..._in_Bocholt_Moehnen_stuermen_das_Rathaus.html

*Menschen: Ein dicker Fisch namens Charly *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwerte/Ein-dicker-Fisch-namens-Charly-id2552807.html

*Frischluft für die Kiemen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-Wasser-des-Netzener-Erdelochs-um-damit.html

*Musik: Peter Gabriel - "Die Popmusik hat ihre Kraft verloren"*
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/musi...pmusik-hat-ihre-Kraft-verloren-id2554090.html

*Wenn kein Fisch beißt, gibt nach dem Angeln Braten*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=25337

*Glosse: Vom Zander, der nicht genug bekam*
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1172995&kat=27&man=3

*Backhaus fliegt aus dem Verein der Sportangler*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...us-fliegt-aus-dem-verein-der-sportangler.html

*Tod im Beetzer See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...chsterbens-noch-voellig-unbekannt-Tod-im.html

*Linower Karnevalisten stachen in See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ig-frivolen-Programm-amuesierte-sich-das.html

*Jubel bei den Busenfreunden*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/F%FCrstenwalde/id/315526

*Der Trick mit der Elektrozange*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Beeskow/id/315541

*Angler schließen Fischereiminister Backhaus aus*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...b1d72191e585e026b11b040&param=news&id=2693434

*Fischsterben am Lochower See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hrt-zu-Sauerstoffmangel-im-Wasser-Kritik.html

*Liberale wittern Verschwörung*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...olitik&region=National&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1

*Ein „Einfamilienhaus“ für Meise & Co*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=23&entry=15453

*Babypause für die Segelnomaden*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2738397

*Angler wollen sich zusammenschließen*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2738482

*Petrijünger bohren Löcher für die Fische*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1266253323076

*Backhaus reagiert mit Unverständnis auf Rauswurf aus Verband*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/meckl...-unverstaendnis-auf-rauswurf-aus-verband.html

*"Ich fühl' mich schon als Kronacher"*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...ich-fuehl-mich-schon-als-kronacher-47929.html

*Künftige Petri-Jünger müssen 40 Fischarten kennen*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...tri_Juenger_muessen_40_Fischarten_kennen.html

*Petrijünger wollen nicht nur Aale angeln*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...etrijuenger-wollen-nicht-nur-aale-angeln.html

*Schädler lockt dicke Fische nach Bad Saulgau*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...cke-Fische-nach-Bad-Saulgau;art372551,4170174

*Der große Coup des falschen Didier*
http://www.fr-online.de/top_news/2315876_Der-grosse-Coup-des-falschen-Didier.html

*Haste mal ´nen See?*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausland/politik/aktuell/2319444_Haste-mal-Â´nen-See.html

*Haken im Schnabel – Schwan gerettet*
http://www.abendzeitung.de/muenchen/166525

*Stoppelhusaren lassen sich von wilden Pferden nicht bremsen*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eschwe...en-sich-von-wilden-Pferden-nicht-bremsen.html

*Der Elbe Auen bleiben wild*
http://www.taz.de/1/nord/hamburg/artikel/1/der-elbe-auen-bleiben-wild/

*VS-Tannheim - Elferratsfrauen glänzen mit Plateauschuhen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=14518023&artId=14695402


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auch Fische brauchen Schutz
*http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1266504502917.shtml


----------



## firemirl (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tierrettung am Wersewehr: Möwe hängt an Angelschnur*
http://fw.on-horseback.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=428&Itemid=84


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hessische Fachmesse Jagen-Reiten-Fischen-Offroad*
http://www.fuldainfo.de/index.php?p..._monat=03&koobi_jahr=2010&koobi_tag=05&area=1

*Südheide Gifhorn: Die Seele baumeln lassen - Badeparadies am Tankumsee*
http://www.prcenter.de/Suedheide-Gi...-lassen-Badeparadies-am-Tankumsee.113424.html

*Goch: Mehr Platz für Spaß*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrheinnord/goch/nachrichten/goch/Mehr-Platz-fuer-Spass_aid_821241.html

*Messe AnJa vom 19. bis 21. März in den Holstenhallen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/neu...m-19.-bis-21.-Maerz-in-den-Holstenhallen.html

*Stanzenball der Angler und Trachtler*
http://www.chiemgau24.de/fasching/2...tler-feldwies-uebersee-chiemgau24-634330.html

*Rücksichtsloser Jäger oder zu Unrecht Gejagter?*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...oser-jaeger-oder-unrecht-gejagter-634093.html

*Fische im Priestersee können durchatmen*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/F%FCrstenwalde/id/315864

*Fischfriedhof im vereisten See*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...ffedf9753d76b368a5a6bb5&param=news&id=2694760

*Schnee schluckt Sauerstoff: Fischsterben!*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha...ff/zander-und-karpfen-kriegen-keine-luft.html

*Auftaktniederlagen für Kohlschreiber und Becker in Memphis*
http://www.sportal.de/sportal/generated/article/tennis/2010/02/17/15816300000.html

*MOZ.de - Märkische Oderzeitung - Fischer fürchten völliges Aalfangverbot durch ...*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Wirtschaft/id/316060

*Winkler - Angler besorgt über Fischsterben im Winter *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/winkler-a...-im-winter--/de/Regional/Brandenburg/21067757

*Die Fresskette des Jahres*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/melsungen/fresskette-jahres-636709.html

*Jagen und Angeln – ist das mit dem Begriff „Natur“ oder „Naturschutz“ vereinbar?*
http://www.s-o-z.de/?p=17339

*Ministerin wies auf die große wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Jagd und ...*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=35830

*Belüftungswalze rettet Fischbestand*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Uckermark/id/316251

*Hier sind immer alle Sieger*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nitz-haben-sich-nach-einem-langen-Anlauf.html

*Aalfischerei in Deutschland steht vor dem Aus*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/vermisc...scherei-in-Deutschland-steht-vor-dem-Aus.html

*Stirbt unser schöner Annateich?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha...chlimmer/stirbt-unser-schoener-annateich.html

*Fachmesse Jagen – Reiten – Fischen – Offroad*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsro...se-Jagen-Reiten-Fischen-Offroad;art112,244682

*Stefan Müller führt weiter die Pressiger Angler*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...fuehrt-weiter-die-pressiger-angler-48333.html

*Erweitertes Angebot zum Angelschein A*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/316301

*Velten: Aus Sorge um die Natur*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/tickeroberhavel/00_20100221132259_Velten_Aus_Sorge_um_die_Natur.html

*Gemeinsam stippen gehen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Angel-Verein-stellte-sich-am-Sonntag-vor.html

*Ehrung bei den Anglern*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngen/Ehrung-bei-den-Anglern;art372522,4177118

*Angler bleiben verstimmt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wehr/Angler-bleiben-verstimmt;art372624,4177117

*Hilfe für die Fische*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rchloechern-den-Talgraben-Hilfe-fuer-die.html

*Angler frönen eisigem Vergnügen auf dem Sund*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2699617

*Unter Eis und Schnee wird den Fischen die Luft knapp*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Nothilfe für Fische am Altenhof bei Bad Düben*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...nhof-bei-bad-dueben/r-bad-dueben-a-17593.html

*Steffen Teupen führt die Angler*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...1275585_Steffen_Teupen_fuehrt_die_Angler.html

*Wasserfeste Samsung WP10*
http://www.fotofenster.de/2010-02/samsung-wp10.html

*Günter Kolbe wurde zum Ehrenmitglied ernannt*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/8471724.htm

*Vogelschützer streben nach Dialog mit den Anglern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...en-nach-dialog-mit-den-anglern--27343006.html

*USA: Drei Mädchen in Florida von heranrasenden Zug erfasst und getötet*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermis...nden-zug-erfasst-und-getoetet_aid_482929.html

*Fischer wählen Wilfried Kuhl zum „Ehren-Angler“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...l+zum+%26bdquo%3BEhren-Angler%26ldquo%3B.html

*Seit zehn Jahren auf Tauchstation*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_stadt_oldenburg_artikel.php?id=2269952

*Fersengeld nach Roller-Klau - Aufbrüche und Einbrüche - LKW-Brand*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1178446

*Aktiv im Umwelt- und Artenschutz*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle/212/aktiv-im-umwelt-und-artenschutz.html

*Fischer rüsten gegen den Kormoran*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...fischer-ruesten-gegen-den-kormoran-48492.html

*Vor lauter Arbeit kommt das Angeln zu kurz*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12211301&artId=14713461

*Angler überschwemmen Bad Saulgau*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...-ueberschwemmen-Bad-Saulgau;art372551,4180634

*Neue "Schmankerl" in der Hessenhalle *
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de/lokales/wirtschaft/8480222.htm

*Angler säubern Rheinufer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/kuessaberg/Angler-saeubern-Rheinufer;art372609,4178743

*Oder in Winterstarre - Eisbrecher in der Eiswüste*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1266951257

*Der schwarze Vogel macht den Fischern Sorgen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2079101_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4504.html

*Abenteuerunterricht bei Schnee und Eis*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...0_Abenteuerunterricht_bei_Schnee_und_Eis.html

*Angler vermissen Äsche und Flussbarsch in der Helme*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1266920947719

*Zieh doch!*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/berlin/295330.html

*POL-MI: Seit Wochen Vermisster lebt nicht mehr*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43553/1566912/polizei_minden_luebbecke

*Kein Greifvogel, sondern Ruderfüßer*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...vogel,-sondern-Ruderfuesser-_arid,219521.html

*SWR Fernsehen Programmhinweise von Freitag, 26.02.10 (Woche 8) bis Sonntag ...*
http://www.presseecho.de/vermischtes/NA3731567117.htm

*Fünf vor zwölf für den Burgsee?*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/badsalzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art2446,1123027

*Tausende Fische qualvoll erstickt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/br...en-treiben-tot-am-ufer-des-grambker-sees.html

*Spitzohrhasen schlüpfen aus dem Ei*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/FREIBERG/1688943.php

*Undines masurischer Bruder*
http://www.morgenweb.de/freizeit/buecher/20100226_srv0000005442060.html

*Eis-Angler auf dem Edersee eingebrochen und vermisst*
http://www.nh24.de/index.php?option...ungen-aus-dem-ressort-polizeireport&Itemid=58

*Ärger um den „Vogel des Jahres“*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsro...-Aerger-um-den-Vogel-des-Jahres-;art25,247451

*Michael Sheen und Gillian Anderson zeichnen für guten Zweck*
http://www.prosieben.de/stars-lifes...anderson-zeichnen-fuer-guten-zweck-1.1436467/

*Ärger über Kormorane*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/wolfhagen/aerger-ueber-kormorane-647807.html

*Nabu erhält zu Papitzer Lachen breite Unterstützung*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...eite-unterstuetzung/r-schkeuditz-a-18739.html

*Slawische Männer für Festumzug*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...cle/212/slawische-maenner-fuer-festumzug.html

*Suche eingestellt Keine Hoffnung für vermissten Eisangler*
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=36086&key=standard_document_38765259

*Angler fischen mit Wurfankern im Trüben*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_regionalausgaben_stadt_oldenburg_artikel.php?id=2274668

*Tödlicher Eisunfall auf dem Edersee: Angler versank im vereisten See*
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/deutschland/Angler-versank-im-vereisten-See_aid_825183.html

*Fischsterben in Nudower Teichen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sende-Hechte-Aale-und-Barsche-sind-schon.html

*Rathausmann rettete Flohfänger aus Teich*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...ttete_Flohfaenger_aus_Teich/articleid-2397914

*NATUR VERBAND: FISCHSTERBEN NICHT DRAMATISCH:*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...gen-Schneedecke-Wenn-Schnee-toedlich-ist.html

*Interessanter als jede Talkshow*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rkhard-Schrinner-ist-von-der-Walkmuehler.html

*Paradies für Vögel*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...singen/Paradies-fuer-Voegel;art372518,4185802

*Roth: Ereignisreiche Saison*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/hilpoltstein/Roth-Ereignisreiche-Saison;art596,2251409

*Lienenkämper: „NRW ist ein fahrradfreundliches Land“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...t-ein-fahrradfreundliches-Land-id2652491.html

*"Ich bin aus Ostberlin. Bitte helfen Sie mir!" *
http://einestages.spiegel.de/static...h_bin_aus_ostberlin_bitte_helfen_sie_mir.html

*Lettland im Winter*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/sonntagsspaziergang/1133571/

*POL-KB: Edersee - Trotz Eisunfall und Tauwetter immer noch Eisangler auf dem ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/44150/1569044/polizei_korbach

*Nach Todesfall: Immer noch Angler auf dem Edersee*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...desfall-immer-noch-angler-edersee-650750.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler vom Edersee vermutlich tot*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/frankfurt/dpa/2010/02/28/angler-vom-edersee-vermutlich-tot.html

*Fischsterben: Angler fühlen sich überfordert*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-genug-Personal-zur-Rettung-der-Nudower.html

*Die Angler im Fluss des Lebens*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1264185889322.shtml

*Verdiente Angler ausgezeichnet*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...diente-Angler-ausgezeichnet;art372508,4187560

*Angler können wieder durchstarten*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=7832036&artId=14724445

*NACHRICHTENTICKER BLUMBERG Angler spürten den harten Winter*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12604928&artId=14723382

*Kaviar aus den Schweizer Bergen*
http://diepresse.com/home/wirtschaf...klink=/home/wirtschaft/international/index.do

*Angler fischen in Rünthe den Müll aus dem Kanal *
http://www.wa-online.de/bergkamenso..._fischen_in_Ruenthe_den_Muell_aus_dem_Ka.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Forscher entlasten den Hassvogel*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...her-entlasten-den-Hassvogel;art372432,4187988

*Chat mit Tieranwalt Goetschel: «Leider werden Tier-Quälereien immer vorkommen»*
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/politik/leider-werden-tierquaelereien-immer-vorkommen-141636

*Zentnerweise Fische eingesetzt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/8522039.htm

*Angler beklagen die fehlende Lobby *
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...=news_lokales&table=artikel_kinzigtal&id=7887

*Neuruppin: Angler "fing" gestohlene Geldbörse*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ruppin-Angler-fing-gestohlene-Geldboerse.html

*Rock' n' Roll am Fischteich*
http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/balance-akt/archive/2010/03/01/rock-n-roll-am-fischteich.aspx

*NACHRICHTENTICKER VS Sportangler vertrauen ihrem bewährten Vorstand*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12522277&artId=14727045

*Schlangen, Spinnen und Co. hautnah*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ngen-Spinnen-und-Co-hautnah;art410936,4189401

*MOZ.de - Märkische Oderzeitung - Bauern machen Front gegen neuen Minister -*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Berlin_Brandenburg/id/317407

*Großer Erfolg bei den Raubfischen*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsro...osser-Erfolg-bei-den-Raubfischen;art40,249353

*Ruf nach einem Sportbeauftragten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-dringend-Investitionen-an-Plaetzen-und.html

*WM-Countdown:: Dänemark*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/luenen/jugend/Daenemark-id2666224.html

*Geheimnis der hungrigen Kormorane gelüftet*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...ngrigen_Kormorane_gelueftet/articleid-2400957

*«Weißes Gold» und Heringshappen: Reisetipps für Deutschland*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/953572

*Frühlingsmarkt im Kloster Wechterswinkel - Ostheimer Frühlingsfest*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1178781

*Wasser immer sauberer*
http://www.treuchtlinger-kurier.de/artikel.asp?art=1182091&kat=25

*"Kalki": Wieder Sandabbau Xella: Spätestens nächstes Jahr / Pläne für ...*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...ge_vorerst_vom_Tisch_Strand_verschwindet.html

*Grünpflege: Stadt spannt Bürger ein*
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/Ho...r-ein-9eb25b95-896e-4089-bdae-559bdf2fc07f-ds

*Urlaub wie Robinson in Schweden*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/79173/1571256/scandtrack_touristik_gmbh

*Erst die Pflege, dann das Anangeln*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1267349437470

*Kormoran-Diskussion: Fischer werfen Naturschützern Taschenspielertricks vor*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwa...urschuetzern-taschenspielertricks-655545.html

*Nasse Socken auf Eis*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...gler-vom-Verein-Schnelle-Havel-haben-das.html

*Fischsterben unter der Eisdecke*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eisenh%FCttenstadt/id/317601

*Deutschlands ungewöhnlichste Schlaglöcher*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...e-schlagloecher/entdeckt-von-bild-lesern.html

*Zu Besuch bei der Meerforelle*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-rotenburg/scheessel/besuch-meerforelle-655750.html

*Kamtschatkareisen – Kombitouren Angeln, Rafting,Wandern und Vulkane*
http://www.dailynet.de/TourismusReisen/67742.php

*Angler packen an: Aktion "Saubere Lippe und sauberer Kanal"*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/Aktion-Saubere-Lippe-und-sauberer-Kanal-id2677528.html

*Hunde wittern Leiche bei Suche nach Angler*
http://www.myheimat.de/duesseldorf/...ern-leiche-bei-suche-nach-angler-d347492.html

*Weeze: Jetzt kommen die Russen*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...weeze/Jetzt-kommen-die-Russen_aid_827974.html

*NABU Waldbrunn erinnerte an Peter Edelmann und Dr. Wolfgang Schnetter*
http://www.ebch.info/art_ausgabe.php?id=21994

*Angler fordern mehr Wasser für Altarm der Mildenitz*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...rn-mehr-wasser-fuer-altarm-der-mildenitz.html

*Siegfried Lenz über Wind und Wasser*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1267349439081

*"Sehr schöne und intensive Jahre"*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=640389

*Blauer Angler geht baden*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...nd/Blauer-Angler-geht-baden;art372606,4194407

*AQUA FISCH als Treffpunkt für Angler und Aquarianer*
http://www.rsa-radio.de/aktuelles/n...ffpunkt-fuer-Angler-und-Aquarianer;art14,7511

*Fressgieriger Kormoran*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/pfaffenhofen/leserbriefe/art75652,2253839


----------



## tincatinca12 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*KEIN BLEIVERBOT VON DER EUROPÄISCHEN UNION *
http://eftta.com/german/news_indepth.html?cart=12287309526390989&SKU=1141835500241091


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ferienhausidylle in Finnland – immer ganz nah am Wasser*
http://www.hannover-zeitung.net/mag...sidylle-in-finnland--immer-ganz-nah-am-wasser

*Fliegerbombe in Chemnitz entschärft*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/THEMA_DES_TAGES_REGIONAL/1696043.php

*Der Macho-Reiter ist wieder unterwegs*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/201...t/als-macho-cowboy-in-sibirien-unterwegs.html

*NACHRICHTENTICKER FREUDENSTADT Angelsaison startet am 1. Mai*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12568770&artId=14738954

*Die Fische beißen wieder*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...teich-Die-Fische-beissen-wieder-FREIZEIT.html

*Angler beklagen: Schutz des Kormorans bedroht andere Arten - Zur Demo nach Ulm*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/art4295,393186

*Xynthia ärgert Angler*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rn/vg-bad-sobernheim/staudernheim/8559859.htm

*Angler berichten von Querelen mit Revierförster*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...uerelen-mit-Revierfoerster-_arid,4063582.html

*Aale und Angler: Jahrestagung der Fischer*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...a94727be3f3bbb99ab34e85&param=news&id=2711994

*Bautzen - Wintersonne lockt ins Freie*
http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_7135.html

*Wehren wachsen wieder*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-waldeck-frankenberg/korbach/wehren-wachsen-wieder-661310.html

*Ein Wechselbad der Gefühle*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/bischofsheim/8559607.htm

*Tanzen mit Dimitri*
http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/balance-akt/archive/2010/03/08/tanzen-mit-dimitri.aspx

*Wieken wieder für Rhauderfehner Angler zugänglich *
http://www.ga-online.de/?id=540&did=26157

*Angler weiter auf der Suche nach einem Schriftführer*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/8565734.htm

*Fluss aus künstlichem Bett befreien*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/landkreis_schwaebisch_hall/art5722,395012

*Daniel Edelbrunner - der Edi aus Osttirol*
Daniel Edelbrunner - der Edi aus Osttirol

*Auf geht´s zum Fischerfest*
http://www.virtualnights.com/blog/388161_auf-geht-s-zum-fischerfest

*Irrwitz pur - und der Stadtbezirk macht dabei mit*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.....html/id/74f3c95e-cb36-4a54-b6aa-e935cbcf0b11

*Schweizer Erlebnis-Perlen / Anglerträume in Melchsee-Frutt: Eisfischen in 2000 ...*
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...fischen-in-2000-metern-hoehe-mit-bild-007.htm

*ITB Newsletter – Neues aus der Karibik*
http://www.newsmax.de/itb-newsletter--neues-aus-der-karibik-news75462.html

*Kormoran im Salzbödetal hat schlechte Karetn*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...tn-_arid,166828_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,42.html

*POL-LIP: Hütte aufgebrochen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12727/1574528/polizei_lippe


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der "Anglerknigge"*
http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news359059

*Tannaer Zehntklässler präsentieren Eltern, Betreuern und Lehrern ihre ...*
http://www.otz.de/otz/otz.schleiz.v...=Stadt&region=Schleiz&auftritt=OTZ&dbserver=1

*Rangsdorf, Kreis, Fischer, Angler kümmern sich um Kadaver*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Fischer-Angler-kuemmern-sich-um-Kadaver.html

*Angler haben Probleme mit Gewässern*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ben-Probleme-mit-Gewaessern;art372486,4200246

*Frühjahrsaktion startet und hofft auf große Beteiligung Kleingärtner und ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/magdeburg/magdeburg/?em_cnt=1656254

*Kreisangelchef Wolfgang Wiczynski spricht von normalen Erscheinungen des Winters*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...i-spricht-von-normalen-Erscheinungen-des.html

*Edersee: Vorerst keine weitere Suche nach Angler*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...t-keine-weitere-suche-nach-angler-663537.html

*Enkircher Angler wählen neuen Vorstand*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...uptversammlung-angesportverein;art671,2381132

*Rhauderfehn/Ostrhauderfehn Wieken wieder für Rhauderfehner Angler zugänglich*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=26157

*NACHRICHTENTICKER OBERNDORF AN Der Kormoran bleibt im Visier*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605643&artId=14744426

*Warten auf den BIss der Meerforelle*
http://www.myheimat.de/wismar/freizeit/warten-auf-den-biss-der-meerforelle-d359543.html

*Im Schatten beißen die Lachsforellen besser*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1267349442167

*Michael Speidel neuer Chef der Angler *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/burladingen/art5604,398560

*Kretzerbestand nimmt ab*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/radolfzell/Kretzerbestand-nimmt-ab;art372455,4201580

*Viel Freude am Fischen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/viel-freude-am-fischen--28157911.html

*»Sauberhaftes Gießen«: Möglichst viele Freiwillige sollen Müll sammel*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...n-_arid,167218_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html

*Schluss mit dem Gemetzel*
http://neckar-chronik.de/3850177/Nachrichten/Aus+dem+Gaeu

*Oberschleißheim · Schwarzfischerei nimmt zu*
http://mnr.wochenanzeiger.de/article/96369.html

*Göda - Hochwasserschutz wird verbessert*
http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_7141.html

*Weiterhin Angelverbot an Ville-Seen*
http://www.radioerft.de/erft/re/449067/news/rhein-erft_kreis

*Auch Sonar findet Eis-Angler nicht*
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=36086&key=standard_document_38831543

*Neue Gesichter im Vorstand der Angler*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/8583851.htm

*Immer mehr Abschüsse*
http://www.beobachter.ch/natur/umweltpolitik/artikel/gaensesaeger_immer-mehr-abschuesse/

*Ein Tier des Jahres frisst das andere*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/landkreis_schwaebisch_hall/art5722,400306

*Kopfschütteln zur Fischer-Erklärung*
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/kreis-giessen/8583754.htm

*Sie sind hier: Home > Pressemitteilung: Angeln steigert Lebensqualität für ...*
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news359772

*Angeln steigert Lebensqualität für Menschen mit Behinderung*
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/panoram...ert-lebensqualitaet-menschen-behinderung.html

*Angelsport ist ein leises Hobby*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1267349447284

*Kreissportbund Stendal-Altmark stellt seine neueste Statistik vor Carola ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/sport/sachsen_anhalt/osterburg/?em_cnt=1659148

*Viele Köche verderben nicht den Brei!*
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/686722820.html

*Kampf um die Müggelspree*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/F%FCrstenwalde/id/318775

*Faszinierend, doch oft ungeliebt*
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/vereine/8586581.htm

*"Für eine Stadt": Wie Rüthen störrische Esel austrickst*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ruethen/Wie-Ruethen-stoerrische-Esel-austrickst-id2724126.html

*Geisinger Angler sorgen sich um den Donaualtarm*

http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...en-sich-um-den-Donaualtarm-_arid,4067217.html

*Angler fischen massenhaft Müll aus der Stever*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal..._fischen_massenhaft_Muell_aus_der_Stever.html

*Wesel räumt auf: Aufräumen in ganz Wesel*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Aufraeumen-in-ganz-Wesel-id2734068.html

*ANGLER Die Mitgliederzahl wächst*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-bad-sobernheim/monzingen/8603357.htm

*DoCas Blinker: Reichlich Schrott "an der Angel"*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/Reichlich-Schrott-an-der-Angel-id2733020.html

*Hückeswagen: Ab 15. März wieder auf's Wasser*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...b-15-Maerz-wieder-aufs-Wasser_aid_831860.html

*Grüne Mitte Europas*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/vermischtes/article6764510/Gruene-Mitte-Europas.html

*Verein im Aufwind: Angler gründeten eine Jugendgruppe*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/8609854.htm

*Edelmetall für Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngen/Edelmetall-fuer-Angler;art372518,4208928

*Angler sorgen sich wegen Kormoran*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...-sorgen-sich-wegen-Kormoran;art372483,4208493

*31 Anwärter „angelten“ sich die Lizenz*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...um/anwaerter-angelten-sich-lizenz-673907.html

*Über 22 Tonnen Müll sind weg*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...eber-22-Tonnen-Muell-sind-weg_aid_832240.html

*Die Rezension - Unglaubliches*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/167095.die-rezension-unglaubliches.html

*Marcel Leib fängt den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/art5612,405254


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wen die Fischer angeln, der bleibt lange dabei *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2096922_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4494.html

*12. Online-Versteigerung der Stadt Potsdam*
http://www.info-potsdam.de/12-online-versteigerung-der-stadt-potsdam-5906n.html

*Angelverein Waltrop*
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/lok...cht-sich-stark-gegen-Ufermuell;art1010,165094

*Hobbys: Malen und angeln*
http://www.ovb-online.de/aibling/hobbys-malen-angeln-676502.html

*Fachmesse lockt Angler und Jäger in die Holstenhallen*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...t-angler-und-jaeger-in-die-holstenhallen.html

*Angler wütend auf hungrige Kormorane*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/lollar/8622119.htm

*Angler laden zum Ostereiersuchen*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/harburg/article1423062/Angler-laden-zum-Ostereiersuchen.html

*Emscherumbau ist gesichert*
http://www.hellwegeranzeiger.de/lokales/holzwickede/art14337,851400

*Angelsaison für Bachforellen eröffnet*
http://www.bielertagblatt.ch/News/Region/169975

*Das Zwischenahner Meer*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-721692.html

*Für Landschaftspflege eine Gruppe*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/amoeneburg-kostheim-kastel/8621563.htm

*Kunst, die den Betrachter berührt*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2756392

*Neumünster: Freitag startet die AnJa 2010*
http://pinnwand.ln-online.de/neumuenster-freitag-startet-die-anja-2010/10341

*NACHRICHTENTICKER HORB Demonstration gegen Kormoran*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12519979&artId=14763769

*Teurer Ausflug auf das Eis*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s/article/209/teurer-ausflug-auf-das-eis.html

*Dargen lässt im Thurbruch gratis angeln*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.usedom&id=645168

*Angler starten im April in die neue Saison*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=7830006&artId=14763959

*Angler wird selbst zum dicken Fisch*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...ngler-wird-selbst-zum-dicken-fisch-50612.html

*Kormorane sind heiß auf Fisch*
http://www.stz-online.de/nachrichten/regional/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/art2450,1093923

*Immer ein Hauch von Natur*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...sel/Immer-ein-Hauch-von-Natur_aid_833877.html

*Show begeistert 1100 Besucher:: Globetrotters bieten puren Basketball-Spaß*
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...-bieten-puren-Basketball-Spass-id2760693.html

*Schuldenfrei und sehr viele Fische am Haken*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...ebild-kreisfischereiverein-ver;art2761,744985

*Hobbys in der freien Natur Angeln verbessert Lebensqualität von Behinderten*
http://www.lifeline.de/cda/news/medizin-news/gesundheit_allgemein/content-217251.html

*Den Mann, den man kennt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/emmerich/Den-Mann-den-man-kennt-id2761193.html

*Schwerin: Diebe nahmen nicht nur Motorrad mit*
http://www.nnn.de/aus-dem-polizeibericht/artikeldetail/article/669/-3428363a4c.html

*Neuer Streit um Kormorane*
http://www.suedkurier.de/news/baden-wuerttemberg/baden-wuerttemberg/art417921,4214906

*KOMMENTAR · KORMORAN: Verkorkstes Natur-Verständnis*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/nachrichten/politik/art4306,411773

*Umweltministerin Conrad: „Angler sind wichtige Partner im Natur- und Umweltschutz“*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=37129

*Dorschtage in Laboe dieses Jahr nur mit vier Angelschiffen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/plo...e-dieses-Jahr-nur-mit-vier-Angelschiffen.html

*Demo gegen den Kormoran*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main-tauber/Demo-gegen-den-Kormoran;art775,5508868

*Duell mit einer prächtigen Meerforelle*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...ell-einer-praechtigen-meerforelle-681276.html

*Hier spricht Kakanien*
http://diepresse.com/home/spectrum/...index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/spectrum/index.do

*Generationswechsel beim Eisenbahner-Sportverein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...eim-Eisenbahner-Sportverein;art372455,4215327

*Alles für Angler und Jäger*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...article/807/alles-fuer-angler-und-jaeger.html

*NABU und LBV: Seriöse Debatte statt Panikmache Jahresvogel Kormoran ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6347/1581524/nabu

*Die Profis für Fisch und Wild*
http://www.ln-online.de/news/norddeutschland/2757723

*Angeln auf Mallorca*
http://www.mallorca-blog.de/angeln-auf-mallorca-13311.html

*Fischer demonstrieren - NABU verteidigt Kormoran*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...=75906&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=478246484d

*Exkursion ins Biberland*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...ht/article/exkursion-ins-biberland-50769.html

*Das siamesische Venedig*
http://oe1.orf.at/highlights/152039.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-MS: Personenrettung aus Dortmund-Ems-Kanal*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11187/1581778/polizei_muenster

*Angler mit Krampfanfall: Mann aus Dortmund-Ems-Kanal gefischt*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/mu...all_Mann_aus_Dortmund_Ems_Kanal_gefischt.html

*Driedorfs Angler sitzen in den Startlöchern*
http://www.mittelhessen.de/content....rchie=8oa7ekaee08ur2fa-t6*t&inc=FolderContent

*Angler bricht in dünnem Eis ein *
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=24281018

*Drei Männer aus dem Dortmund-Ems-Kanal gerettet*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ko...aenner-aus-dem-dortmundemskanal-gerettet.html

*Neuer Vorstand und neue Offenheit*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/8647165.htm

*Naturschützer unter Beschuss*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/art4329,413410

*Franken als »Flussparadies»*
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1192949&kat=27

*Polts Vogel mal ernsthaft*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/167583.polts-vogel-mal-ernsthaft.html

*Petrijünger feiern groß ihren Anglerverein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1268849777152

*Angler ehren Vorstand*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wutoeschingen/Angler-ehren-Vorstand;art372627,4218791

*Angler bestätigen ihre Vereinsspitze im Amt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/686883569.html

*Fischsterben in Leipzigs Teichen – Angler haben schon eine Tonne toter Tiere ...*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...toter-tiere-beseitigt/r-citynews-a-22745.html

*Petrijünger feiern groß ihren Anglerverein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Kreisanglerverband: Interessante Projekte in Vorbereitung*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...nd-interessante-projekte-in-vorbereitung.html

*Rund 4500 Teilnehmer bei bundesweiter Großkundgebung in Ulm*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...eiter-Grosskundgebung-in-Ulm-_arid,95660.html

*Fischsterben: Der Tod kam im Eis*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=3076&pk=536585

*Über 20 Kubikmeter Müll gesammelt*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich.../ueber-kubikmeter-muell-gesammelt-684186.html

* Einen Rat ignoriert - und eine Lebensaufgabe gefunden *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/land/art5509,414633

*Viele Fische überlebten den harten Winter nicht*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...ueberlebten-den-harten-Winter-nicht-475347660

*Lady GaGa geht in High Heels zum Angeln*
http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/2010/03/23/lady-gaga-geht-in-high-heels-zum-angeln/48999

*Lady GaGa in Unterhosen und High-Heels beim Angeln*
http://www.nachrichten.ch/detail/433325.htm

*Angeln verbessert Lebensqualität von Behinderten*
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/gesundheit/psychologie/10099112-Angeln-gegen-die-Vereinsamung.html

*Kormorane Opfer grausamer Tierquälerei*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...ei-_arid,169850_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html

*Angler machen mobil gegen den Kormoran*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/angler-machen-mobil-gegen-den-kormoran--28718181.html

*Im Havelland habe viele Fische den Winter nicht überlebt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lland-habe-viele-Fische-den-Winter-nicht.html

*Im Winter qualvoll erstickt oder verhungert*
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...Winter-qualvoll-erstickt-oder-verhungert.html

*300 tote Fische aus einem Teich bei Wendeburg geholt*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2162/artid/11969540

*Talsperre: Reparatur der Reparatur beendet*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Artikel/2299830/Talsperre++Reparatur+der+Reparatur+beendet.html

*"Ich hatte zu keinem Zeitpunkt Angst"*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../209/ich-hatte-zu-keinem-zeitpunkt-angst.html

*Lady Gaga: Selbst beim Angeln knapp bekleidet*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/boulevard/lady-gaga-selbst-beim-angeln-knapp-bekleidet_aid_492584.html

*Pünktlich zum Frühlingsbeginn: Das neue zitty Brandenburg *
http://www.zitty.de/magazin-brandenburg/56764/

*Erinnerungen an den Abschied*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=13417205&artId=14776447

*Angler säuberten den Weiher am Zeltnerschloss*
http://www.hilpoltsteiner-zeitung.de/artikel.asp?art=1195488&kat=10&man=16

*Rudolf Buder zu Gewässerschäden nach dem Winter, Fangergebnissen und Vorhaben*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...schaeden-nach-dem-Winter-Fangergebnissen.html

*Jugendliche Angler brutal verprügelt*
http://www.emderzeitung.de/?id=20&nid=129153

*Angler stolz auf neue Jugendgruppe*
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/feldatal/8663852.htm

*Angler fischen wieder im Stausee*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=13417205&artId=14776431

*Schwarzfischern auf der Spur*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=13417205&artId=14776437

*Fast alle Leipziger Fische tot!*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/le...en-winter/fast-alle-leipziger-fische-tot.html

*Konklave im Schloss Neuhardenberg*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=24319498

*Finnland - mit der Lizenz zum Angeln und Ferienhausidylle*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/fintouring-gmbh-reiseveranstalter/boxid-154000.html

*»Viel Belag, dicker Boden«*
http://www.11freunde.de/bundesligen/128708

*Trolling Master Bornholm 2010*
http://www.bornholm-netz.de/174/2010-0042/trolling-master-bornholm-2010.html

*ANGELSPORTVEREIN Erfolgreiche Säuberungsaktion an der Lache*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/8667318.htm

*Angler froh über Fischrechte*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gler-froh-ueber-Fischrechte;art372542,4223922

*Toter Angler bleibt verschwunden*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis.../toter-angler-bleibt-verschwunden-689756.html

*Angler beklagen massenhaftes Fischsterben in Teichen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...17f73ae26206bbf953efb24&param=news&id=2727953

*Marcus Hinrichs sitzt jetzt den Anglern vor*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=26745

*Auf den Gewässern der Kommunen treiben tonnenweise verendete Fische*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-Kommunen-treiben-tonnenweise-verendete.html

*Dicke Fische vor der Haustür *
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1264186013466.shtml

*Ein Keller voll mit Angel-Raritäten*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...177-Ein-Keller-voll-mit-Angel-Raritaeten.html

*20 Jahre Sächsischer Landesfischereiverband - Union der Fischer und Angler im ...*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1269625526

*Interessen des Anglerverbandes und des Naturschutzes kein Widerspruch*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/383232.html

*Radiogarten: Haus, Hof und Garten*
http://www.mdr.de/mdr1-radio-thueringen/7200001.html

*Fischsterben nicht überall so schlimm*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...8/fischsterben-nicht-ueberall-so-schlimm.html

*Kenner als Präsident zurückgetreten*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/bad-kissingen/Kenner-als-Praesident-zurueckgetreten;art23460,5517438

*Hegegenossenschaft soll Kräfte bündeln*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...nossenschaft-soll-kraefte-buendeln-51299.html

*Sellering - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kann stolz auf seine Angler sein*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/383337.html

*Backhaus von Begeisterung fürs Angeln überrascht*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2730001

*Nadel in Platin für langjährigen Angler *
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...gen-Angler-_arid,333032_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*66 Fische beim An-Angeln in Niederense erbeutet*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...eim-an-angeln-niederense-erbeutet-693338.html

*Wo man angeln, Hirsche rufen und Pferde im Zaum halten kann*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/thueringen/seite2thueringenfw/art2437,1145076

*Angler waren diesmal ohne ihre Angeln am Sackteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1269291667773

*Mitgliederzahlen steigen wieder*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eder-Angler-sind-mit-zufrieden-FISCHEREI.html

*Gutes Angelwetter*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/8682032.htm

*Angler und Züchter protestieren gegen doppelten Schutz der Vögel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-protestieren-gegen-doppelten-Schutz-der.html

*Umweltminister lobt Fischer und Angler*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/dresden/dpa/2010/03/28/umweltminister-lobt-fischer-und-angler.html

*Anglern stinkt, was Bettler und andere am Lenneufer hinterlassen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/let...dere-am-Lenneufer-hinterlassen-id2795955.html

*Umwelt: Angler ekeln sich - Reste aus Toiletten am Haken*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ple...h-Reste-aus-Toiletten-am-Haken-id2796130.html

*Angler sorgen sich um Wasserqualität*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gen-sich-um-Wasserqualitaet;art372517,4227517

*Großereinemachen an und in den Stichen sowie am Museumsschiff*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...inemachen-an-und-in-den-Stichen-sowie-am.html

*Angler machen Lübbisch bei Eilenburg flott*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...-bei-eilenburg-flott/r-eilenburg-a-23752.html

*So verwirrt die EU die Verbraucher*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/wir...er-eu/so-verwirrt-die-eu-die-verbraucher.html

*Umwelt: 16 Kilometer verschmutztes Ufer*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/altena/16-Kilometer-verschmutztes-Ufer-id2795770.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nachwuchssorgen im Angelverein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1269291669025

*Mit Naivität und Optimismus gestartet*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...4/mit-naivitaet-und-optimismus-gestartet.html

*Ärger über Angelschein*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2762587

*35 Forellen gefangen*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/8687493.htm

*Angler leisteten auch 2009 in Ostholstein eine engagierte Arbeit*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2762512

*Sulz - Angler ärgern sich über Kormorane und Kanus*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=7832337&artId=14783591

*Massensterben im Steinbruchweiher*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/marktredwitz/art2442,1223619

*Wiedermuther rüsten zum traditionellen Osterfeuer*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...sten-zum-traditionellen-Osterfeuer-1721676504

*Schlänger Petrijünger starten in die Saison*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/lippe.php?id=36980&artikel=1

*Sachsen zweitgrößter Karpfenproduzent Deutschlands*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1269868642

*Barsch setzt auf den Nachwuchs *
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eisenh%FCttenstadt/id/321202

*Fischjagd eröffnet: Heringsangeln am Rügendamm *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...e55e6b5ecc4e692c15531be&param=news&id=2732152

*Junge zieht 10-Kilo-Hecht aus dem See*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ogramm-Hecht-aus-dem-Wasser;art372448,4229732

*Angler ziemlich alt *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=13417317&artId=14789411

*Putin will Terroristen "aus der Kanalisation kratzen"*
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/putin252.html

*Im Wasser warten die Forellen*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/lokales/bad_mergentheim/art5642,425888

*Jäger, Angler und Imker laden zur Ausstellung über die heimische Tier- und ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2160/artid/12003334

*Armin Sauermann führt die Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Armin-Sauermann-fuehrt-die-Angler;art21915,5522037

*Spürhunde auf Mörderjagd*
http://www.ln-online.de/news/2763338

*Turro rettet Herrchen vor bissiger Wildsau*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/fr.../hund-rettet-herrchen-vor-killer-schwein.html

*Landkreis bei Entsorgung toter Fische in der Pflicht*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/mecklenburg/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2732887

*POL-SO: Einbruch in Angelladen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65855/1588226/kreispolizeibehoerde_soest

*Methoden aus Fernost helfen im Konflikt von Anglern und dem Kormoran*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=37697

*Fischereibetreiber Waldemar Bahl machen Mensch und Tier Probleme*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...mar-Bahl-machen-Mensch-und-Tier-Probleme.html

*Kormoran wird Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/news/panorama/panorama/art410967,4232801

*Angeln: Hüter der Natur*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/Hueter-der-Natur-id2807842.html

*Interessengruppen als Basis der Demokratie: Berlins Herz schlägt in den mehr ...*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...-schlaegt-in-den-mehr-als-21000-Vereinen.html

*Hundisburg bereitet sich auf Landeswettbewerb " Unser Dorf hat Zukunft " vor ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/haldensleben/?em_cnt=1674133

*Leverkusen: 5000 Lachse für die Wupper*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...n/5000-Lachse-fuer-die-Wupper_aid_839299.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*ND-Wanderer in der Waldschule*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/168423.nd-wanderer-in-der-waldschule.html

*Der Frühling macht die Spätfolgen des strengen Winters sichtbar / Kleine ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...cht-die-Spaetfolgen-des-strengen-Winters.html

*Mit Eimer und Plastiktüte zum Abfischen*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Mit-Eimer-und-Plastiktuete-zum-Abfischen;art575,2263545

*"Wie Champions League" *
http://www.abendzeitung.de/sport/lokalsport/176677

*Flinker Fischer im Visier*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/NRW-schuetzt-geliebte-und-verhasste-Kormorane-id2814416.html

*„Es geht doch nur ums Geld“ *
http://www.faz.net/s/RubFC06D389EE7...63AA3DC6B71A7D4785~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*George W. Bush, Mara Carfagna und Wolfgang Clement?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/201...gang-clement-mara-carfagna-george-w-bush.html

*Was macht eigentlich...: Karl Remmert - Marktmeister außer Dienst*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unna/Karl-Remmert-Marktmeister-ausser-Dienst-id2820043.html

*Schönster Irrtum des Jahres*
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1201996&kat=31&man=3

*Fangquoten der Angler gehen ständig zurück*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-...quoten-der-Angler-gehen-staendig-zurueck.html

*Angler von der Feuerwehr gerettet*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/dueren...ip=&_g=Angler-von-der-Feuerwehr-gerettet.html

*Geschäftsführer von Bad Senkelteich lässt Kindheitserinnerung aufleben*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/lok...eich_laesst_Kindheitserinnerung_aufleben.html

*Rundgang mit Meister Lampe*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/8712304.htm

*POL-GI: Pressemitteilung vom 06.04.2010 ++ An rund 40 Pkw Reifen zerstochen ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43559/1590510/polizeipraesidium_mittelhessen_giessen

*Mit der 13-Meter Rute geht es auf Fischfang*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1269291673445

*Harten Winter gut überstanden*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...g/1299156_Harten_Winter_gut_ueberstanden.html

*Tafeln informieren über Hecht und Co.*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/ahnatal/tafeln-informieren-ueber-hecht-703971.html

*Vereine: Unterbaldinger Angler wählen ihren Vorstand*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gler-waehlen-ihren-Vorstand;art372507,4238803

*Storchenpaar brütet in Walsum*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...torchenpaar-bruetet-in-Walsum_aid_841223.html

*1700 Kilo toter Fisch in Hartau und Eichgraben *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2431203

*Kommentar zur Situation der Haie Nur für Verzweifelte*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1270457612571.shtml

*Angelkurs 1.0 für das iPhone: Mobiles Lernprogramm für die Prüfung des ...*
http://typemania.de/presse/index.ph...rogramm-fur-die-prufung-des-fischereischeins/

*"Launischer" Main reich an Arten *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hochheim/8720887.htm

*Michael Terfort angelt sich den Sieg*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...726_Michael_Terfort_angelt_sich_den_Sieg.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler mit dem meisten Biss wird neuer König*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...r-mit-dem-meisten-Biss-wird-neuer-Koenig.html

*Stefan Förster aus Blankenfelde ist vielseitig*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...enfelde-ist-vielseitig-Koch-Eventmanager.html

*Angler sind nicht bei allen beliebt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...65ba8a0c46bc6545e24e067&param=news&id=2739233

*Angler sehen die Murg bedroht*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=7830126&artId=14806063

*Stör-Fund bei Sommersdorf gibt Rätsel auf*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=652203

*Klaus-Dieter Schott ist neuer Vorsitzender des Fischereivereins*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...r-Vorsitzender-des-Fischereivereins-166503975

*Tulln bläst zur Jagdmesse*
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3941&Alias=wzo&cob=484204


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aus Berlin auf Ostsee vermisst*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=12152072.html

*Hobby: Angler fängt Riesenbrasse*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Angler-faengt-Riesenbrasse-id2837279.html

*Berliner Angler vermisst*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/berliner-angler-vermisst--/de/Regional/Nord/21198525

*Mehr Naturschützer als Angler*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis_neu_ulm/art4333,436563

*Dickster Fang Brandenburgs wiegt 62 Kilo*
http://newsticker.welt.de/?module=dpa&id=24462930

*„Habe keine Gefahr gesehen“*
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/news/sz/de/olpe/3/artikel/95/8222habe-keine-gefahr-gesehen8220.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aus Berlin tot in Ostsee*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=12163840.html

*Angler suchen neue Geldquellen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ler-suchen-neue-Geldquellen;art410964,4244997

*Angler beeindrucken mit Riesen-Fischen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...2294c8cd422fbbd5a25aab5&param=news&id=2741224

*Ausspannen in der Oberpfalz*
http://www.queer.de/detail.php?article_id=11954

*Können Fische Schmerz empfinden?*
http://www.newspoint.cc/artikel/Lifestyle/Koennen_Fische_Schmerz_empfinden_55504.html

*Die Nuthe, der Röthegraben und die Kleingartenanlage „Erholung“ auf Vordermann ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...raben-und-die-Kleingartenanlage-Erholung.html

*Guter Fang auf Flohmarkt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/8744966.htm

*Bootsunglück: Vermisster Ostsee-Angler aus Berlin tot geborgen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1288726/Vermisster-Ostsee-Angler-aus-Berlin-tot-geborgen.html

*Staudammbau am Hellenbach*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/hanau/staudammbau-hellenbach-711700.html

*Die Fischer freuen sich über die ersten Heringe*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/luebeck/index.php/2769128

*Schutz von Kormoranen war ein Thema*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...ma-_arid,173995_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,47.html

*Maul will Mauern*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Maul-will-Mauern-1416277295

*Willkommen im Paradies*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000000018652


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

|uhoh::q

*Mit Haken am/im Ar****...
http://www.neue-oz.de/preexport_startseite/20100413-Angelhaken-im-Ges____-verraten-Einbrecher.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Versinken in Gottes schöner Natur*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/franken/Versinken-in-Gottes-schoener-Natur;art97808,5536422

*Angler schwelgten in Erinnerungen*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/fritzlar/angler-schwelgten-erinnerungen-713830.html

*Horb - Kormoran-Streit: Angler vs. Naturschützer*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=7830222&artId=14813381

*Alles klar für Badespaß*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...m/Alles-klar-fuer-Badespass;art372507,4247960

*Cloppenburg: Verräterischer Angelhaken im Allerwertesten*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Arti...E4terischer+Angelhaken+im+Allerwertesten.html

*Land zahlt teuer für Angler-Vergnügen in der Havel*
http://www.info-potsdam.de/land-zahlt-teuer-fuer-angler-vergnuegen-in-der-havel-5994n.html

*Angeln auf „Großfisch“ beim ASV Großlittgen eV*
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=54924

*Hier lernen Knackis das Klettern*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/0...en-gefaengnissen-knackis-lernen-klettern.html

*Angler kritisieren Naturschutzbund*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...kritisieren-Naturschutzbund;art372527,4249506

*Die Ausstellung "Unsere heimische Tier- und Pflanzenwelt" der Jäger, Angler ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2160/artid/12071384

*Angler bangen um die Fische in der Emmer*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...-um-die-Fische-in-der-Emmer-_arid,231961.html

*Landleben: Die Frauen von der Mahnenburg*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Die-Frauen-von-der-Mahnenburg-id2853715.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wenn die Fische nicht beißen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20100416_srv0000005686614.html

*Freizeitspaß ohne horrende Gebühren*
http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Uckermark/id/324255

*NACHRICHTENTICKER SULZ AN Eine Frau schwimmt gegen den Strom 
*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/wm?catId=12605952&artId=14822509

*Dominik Büchele entdeckt sich selbst im Internet*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kapp...tdeckt-sich-selbst-im-internet--29784808.html

*Die Seen im Havelland sind von toten Fischen befreit / Die Kadaver wurden ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Seen-im-Havelland-sind-von-toten-Fischen.html

*Kormoran sorgt für jede Menge Wirbel*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...orgt-fuer-jede-Menge-Wirbel;art372527,4253124

*Erstmals nach 17 Jahren wurden wieder Glasaale in Brandenburgs Gewässern ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-wurden-wieder-Glasaale-in-Brandenburgs.html

*Wels-Plage in der Erft*
http://www.ngz-online.de/grevenbroich/nachrichten/Wels-Plage-in-der-Erft_aid_845573.html

*Regenwürmer strotzen vor Saft und Kraft*
http://www.nm-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1208334&kat=16

*Floridas kleine Tochter*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/reise/article7220598/Floridas-kleine-Tochter.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Da schlagen Herzen der Petrijünger*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../212/da-schlagen-herzen-der-petrijuenger.html

*Der Präsident der Fischer*
http://diepresse.com/home/politik/i..._backlink=/home/politik/innenpolitik/index.do

*Angeln im Urlaub auf Mallorca*
http://www.go-mallorca.de/174/2010-0049/angeln-im-urlaub-auf-mallorca.html

*Heringe: Angeln mit Achtsamkeit*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/147565-Heringe-Angeln-mit-Achtsamkeit.html

*Grützer Vereine putzten ihr Dorf*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-putzten-ihr-Dorf-Das-grosse-Reinemachen.html

*NZZ Format - Das Fernsehmagazin der "Neuen Zürcher Zeitung"*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3512756689

*Ruhr 2010 schippert im Kanal*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/kultur/ruhr-2010-schippert-im-kanal-1.72814

*Dieser Frühling macht allen Lenz*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis...305468_Dieser_Fruehling_macht_allen_Lenz.html

*POL-OL: ++Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz++ Fußballspiel nach körperlicher ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...6/polizeiinspektion_oldenburg_stadt_ammerland
*Anmerkung der Red.: Hier ist der Angler mal der Schützer und nicht wie sonst üblich angeklagt..*

*Anna Maria Island, hier ist Florida ganz gemütlich*
http://www.welt.de/reise/article7209811/Anna-Maria-Island-hier-ist-Florida-ganz-gemuetlich.html

*Anglerboot gekentert: Drei Verletzte*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/anglerboot-gekentert-drei-verletzte-722280.html

*Angler tischen Forellen auf*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/8781014.htm

*(Sächsische Zeitung) Angler ärgern sich über gefräßige Kormorane *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2441786

*Mönchengladbacher vermutlich in Maas ertrunken*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du...ngladbacher-vermutlich-in-maas-ertrunken.html

*Seenotretter bergen festsitzende Yacht und Angler aus dem Sund*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...94b128d42e5bf8f0db2b100&param=news&id=2748005

*Nachrichten Beste Angler gekürt ++ Bundeswehr investiert*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article812416.html

*Angler blicken zurück auf 2009*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/heinsb...skip=&_g=Angler-blicken-zurueck-auf-2009.html

*Kreisanglerverein wünscht sich das «Blaue Helmeband»*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Ausbeute beim Frühjahrsputz nimmt ab*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=656215

*Seit 20 Jahren futtern wie bei Muttern*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Angelt sich Zach den Titel?*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/sport/sonstige/ueberregional/art4316,450988

*Angler hoffen auf baldigen Besatz*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/?...ticles&cHash=671869de2061cdcf9a468214342d648b

*Vogel des Jahres: Das Gewehr bleibt im Schrank*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/heiligenhaus/Das-Gewehr-bleibt-im-Schrank-id2880116.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Am 1. Mai wird am Lindower Kanalufer wieder um die Wette gefischt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Mai-wird-am-Lindower-Kanalufer-wieder-um.html

*Wo sich Hecht und Forelle noch gute Nacht sagen*
http://www.hellwegeranzeiger.de/lokales/holzwickede/art14337,884837

*Petri Glück beim Anfischen*
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/art5573,452180

*Tausende Hobbyfischer im Weimarer Land*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ende-Hobbyfischer-im-Weimarer-Land-1989156654

*Umwelt: Bauschutt und Müll am Fluss ärgern Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sch...-Muell-am-Fluss-aergern-Angler-id2885608.html

*Mit Angel in der Hand groß geworden*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/8790755.htm

*Siegmündung: Angelverbot schützt Lachse*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1270484304688.shtml

*Aal gefährdet: Fang als Frage der Moral*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...werde/gefaehrdet-fang-frage-moral-725984.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Landesamt: Kein Zander-Fischen zur Schonzeit*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...aa1eb6b9cc5322cc02850c8&param=news&id=2750940

*Angeln ist ihr großes Hobby*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/breisach/angeln-ist-ihr-grosses-hobby--30022020.html

*Erster Termin steht fest: 6. Mai*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-steht-fest-Mai-Angeln-bleibt-attraktiv.html

*Hakenlösen will gekonnt sein: Die Teilnehmer proben schon mal am Modell. Fotos:*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...len/1308297_Von_Haken_Knoten_und_Koedern.html

*Der Aal macht sich immer rarer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...-Aal-macht-sich-immer-rarer;art372448,4260995

*Heringsfestival in Hvide Sande*
http://news.suite101.de/article.cfm/heringsfestival-in-hvide-sande-a74408

*Jugend und Senioren haben erfolgreich angeangelt*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...nd_Senioren_haben_erfolgreich_angeangelt.html

*Der einzige Robinsonclub*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=658573

*Serie der Heimatzeitung: Letzte Folge und Auswertung: Genna aufwerten: Angler ...*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/let...ine-kleine-Flussaue-begruessen-id2894807.html

*Als kleiner Bub war der Grantler so süüüüß*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...er-bub-war-der-hannover-trainer-so-suess.html

*Warten auf Cate: Der späte Auftritt des Hollywood-Stars*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2775987

*Festival ohne einen Hering*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/148809-Festival-ohne-einen-Hering.html

*Angler im Gegenstrom*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf/hilden/nachrichten/hilden/Angler-im-Gegenstrom_aid_848887.html

*Deetzer Angelverein organisiert Aktion für Kinder und Jugendliche*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...siert-Aktion-fuer-Kinder-und-Jugendliche.html

*Eine Plötze fiel auf den Farbtrick rein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...d-Petrijuenger-am-Sonnabend-an-die-Nuthe.html

*Rätsel um diesen vermissten Angler*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du...seine-familie-befuerchtet-ein-verbrechen.html

*Zweiter Familienangeltag in Hohendodeleben wurde voller Erfolg / Grundschüler ... *
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/wanzleben/?em_cnt=1693288

*Segler und Angler bereiten Saison vor*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=658798

*Petri Heil im Schären-Land*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/ratgeber/302187.html

*Putzete-Helfer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch.../voehrenbach/Putzete-Helfer;art372542,4265240


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zach lässt Zukunft offen*
http://www.kicker.de/news/eishockey/startseite/524178/artikel_Zach-laesst-Zukunft-offen.html

*Pole möchte sich sein Abendessen angeln – Polizei greift ein*
http://www.schwaebische.de/zu-guter...ngeln-–-Polizei-greift-ein-_arid,4089226.html

*Drei Jugendliche wegen Tierquälerei vor Gericht*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/regional/drei-jugendliche-wegen-tierquaelerei-vor-gericht-1.73685

*Angler aus Leidenschaft*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/art4329,459092

*Petrijünger pflegen ihre Pachtgewässer*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Ente geköpft und als Köder verwendet: Jugendliche wegen Tierquälerei vor Gericht*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...gen-Tierquaelerei-vor-Gericht_aid_849798.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jubiläum: Angelsportverein kennt keine Nachwuchssorgen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Angelsportverein-kennt-keine-Nachwuchssorgen-id2910881.html

*Einkaufswagen im Ohlebach*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/babenhausen/einkaufswagen-ohlebach-735885.html

*Angler-Bilanz*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=74385

*Angler entdeckt Wasserleiche*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/regionales/art12299,1182697

*Verzehrsempfehlungen für Flussfische in Rheinland-Pfalz aktualisiert*
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=38800

*Holz von schönster Seite*
http://www.ovb-online.de/stadt/holz-schoenster-seite-736526.html

*Angeln nur für Staatsbürger gestattet*
http://www.northcyprus.de/?p=7301

*„Ich war mit jedem Hering per Du“ *
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte.../1311340_Ich_war_mit_jedem_Hering_per_Du.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Für mich als Bluesfan ist sowas natürlich klasse zu lesen, dass "Little Willie Littlefield" nicht nur einer der Topbluesmusiker sondern auch noch begeisterter Angler ist..*

*Leiche des Nacht-Anglers bei Roermond angeschwemmt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du...-nacht-anglers-bei-roermond-angeschwemmt.html

*Fischkadaver stinken zum Himmel*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=660203

*Eine schöne Frau und ihre 90 Zwerge*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777

*Vermisster 20-Jähriger ist in der Maas ertrunken*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...dbacher-in-der-Maas-ertrunken_aid_850300.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mehr als angeln*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=74425

*"Druck gibt's nur auf dem Klo" *
http://www.sport1.de/de/eishockey/artikel_230354.html

*Naturschutz: Angler fangen Piranhas im Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Angler-fangen-Piranhas-im-Rhein-id2920096.html

*Angler machten gute Figur*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-machten-gute-figur_rmn01.c.7625479.de.html

*26. Zwingenberger Fischerfest im Ausweichquartier*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=3014&cpage=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auf Punktefang gegen Düsseldorf*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...-Punktefang-gegen-Duesseldorf;art2820,3277875

*Fische bringen zusätzliche Einnahmen*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/fische-bringen-zustzliche-einnahmen.106207.php

*Neue Fischart: Allesfresser aus Osteuropa erobert deutsche Flüsse*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,692317,00.html

*Angler aus Wesel fangen Piranhas im Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Angler-aus-Wesel-fangen-Piranhas-im-Rhein-id2920096.html

*Vom Rollstuhl aus auf Fischfang*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/hoexter.php?id=37845&artikel=1

*Angler entdecken Wasserleiche*
http://www.open-report.de/artikel/Angler+entdecken+Wasserleiche/55835.html

*Donnerstag am Naherholungsgebiet (Baggersee)*
http://www.myheimat.de/donauwoerth/wetter/donnerstag-am-naherholungsgebiet-baggersee-d507135.html

*Alabama Öl-Blues*
http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/2010-05/alabama-oel-bp

*Freiluftsport: Fünf Minuten für bessere Laune*
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/gesu...nf-minuten-fuer-bessere-laune_aid_503777.html

*Fischers Fritzen fischten*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr.../lindow/fischers-fritzen-fischten-743709.html

*Ausgebüxter Papagei hält Familie auf Trab*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ZWICKAU/HOHENSTEIN_ERNSTTHAL/7366672.php

*Am Haken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lockte-Petrijuenger-nach-Lindow-Am-Haken.html

*Hückeswagen: Kapitale Burschen in der Bever*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...apitale-Burschen-in-der-Bever_aid_851961.html

*Mit dem Fahrrad aus Mannheim*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/8842466.htm

*Zeiten für Wasserwandern auf der Werra sollen eingeschränkt werde*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Werra-sollen-eingeschraenkt-werden-414756838

*Die Wirtschaft muss uns dienen*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/die-wirtschaft-muss-uns-dienen_rmn01.c.7635720.de.html

*39-Jähriger bei Arbeitseinsatz lebensgefährlich verletzt*
http://www.neue-oz.de/preexport_startseite/20100502-arbeitsunfall-menslage.html

*Fünf Minuten Bewegung im Grünen gut für die Psyche*
http://umwelt-panorama.de/gesundheit.php?newsid=58302

*Gastgeber Bundesjugendangeltag*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ific/Gastgeber-Bundesjugendangeltag-459411655

*Angeln ist Leidenschaft*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...us-Bad-Belzig-mit-seltener-Ehrenplakette.html

*Nordhessen: Edersee-Leiche ist ein vermisster Angler*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub5785324EF29...A78E00005E7E155528~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Junge Angler küren ihre Weltmeister*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2780387

*Zu viel Wasser für Angler*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/8845852.htm

*Angler fängt Riesen-Hecht*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...0422dc4560ea4df66e78723&param=news&id=2759829

*Goch: Schwanenteich: Karpfen ziehen um*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...hwanenteich-Karpfen-ziehen-um_aid_852541.html

*Der Köder lockt auch die Polizei an*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/rechtes-ufer/Der-Koeder-lockt-auch-die-Polizei-an/story/12074527

*Willemsen macht den dicksten Fang*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...327359/Willemsen+macht+den+dicksten+Fang.html

*Fischsterben in zwei Seen in Kappel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kapp...sterben-in-zwei-seen-in-kappel--30553601.html

*Roses: Harte Strafen für illegale Tätigkeiten am Strand angekündigt*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...illegale-taetigkeiten-am-strand-angekuendigt/

*Angelhaken in der Hose*
http://apotheke-adhoc.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/10415.html

*Sicherheit: Hund griff Mädchen an*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/11791583/60889/Hund-griff-Maedchen-an-Sicherheit.html

*Seit zwölf Jahren bereitet Ulrich Smulka den Angler-Nachwuchs in Bergkamen ... *
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/bergkamen/zander-747186.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischfang mit Leidenschaft*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tikel/2328397/Fischfang+mit+Leidenschaft.html

*Angler setzen 20.000 Lachse in der Zwönitz aus*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/ERZGEBIRGE/STOLLBERG/7368128.php

*An alle kleinen Angler*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/405785.html

*Vogel des Jahres 2010: Der Kormoran (Bild: NABU/F. Möllers)*
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/thema/1176614/

*Die verfressene Kesslergrundel erobert den Rhein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/die-verfressene-kesslergrundel-erobert-den-rhein--30565395.html

*Lösbares Problem*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/meinung/kommentar/Kommentar;art13612,385242

*Jüngste dürfen ernten*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/hofgeismar/juengste-duerfen-ernten-747595.html

*Zu „Angler ärgern sich über gefräßige Kormorane“, *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2453637

*Palast der Republik*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/kultur/article7479471/Palast-der-Republik.html

*Grüne Oase von Stockholm*
http://www.newsmax.de/gruene-oase-von-stockholm-news97493.html

*Aus dem Leben der Hunde*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/Aus-dem-Leben-der-Hunde-id2945751.html

*Angler auf Abwegen - ein Fang für die Polizei*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/meckl...er-auf-abwegen-ein-fang-fuer-die-polizei.html

*Bayern: Angler fing 200 Pfund schweren Wels in der Isar*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/830423/Bayern-Angler-fing-200-Pfund-schweren-Wels-in-der-Isar

*Die Fisch-Hütte - Der Mai ist gekommen, die Schollen sind da*
http://www.unser-luebeck.de/content/view/2241/171/

*Petrijünger auf Hechtjagd*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s/article/215/petrijuenger-auf-hechtjagd.html

*Ausflugtipp: Nidda-Stausee mit Rundwanderweg*
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/giessen/beitrag/31723/ausflugtipp-nidda-stausee-mit-rundwanderweg/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Boldt nutzt Anangeln für offizielle Stabübergabe*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...anangeln-offizielle-stabuebergabe-750083.html

*POL-FL: Fischwilderer an der Angel*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/6313/1609128/polizeidirektion_flensburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Bohren auf Bewährung*
http://www.merkur.de/2010_18_Bohren_auf_Bewaehr.41988.0.html?&no_cache=1

*Angeln wie die Weltmeister *
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2782314/Angeln_wie_die_Weltmeister.htm

*Prall gefüllte Ferienkiste im Flecken / Anmeldezeit läuft*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/oyten/angeln-zirkus-750555.html

*Ungewöhnlicher Fang: Angler fischt Damenhandtasche voller Schmuck aus der Donau *
http://www.idowa.de/vilsbiburger-zeitung/container/container/con/725844.html

*Neue Hütte am Sandloch*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/8860096.htm

*Biologen ermitteln Fischbestand der Oker bei Vienenburg*
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/vienenburg_arid,125799.html

*Woher der Fisch seinen Namen hat*
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,693486,00.html

*Angler sammeln säckeweise Müll am See*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-blasien/angler-sammeln-saeckeweise-muell-am-see--30766699.html

*Kambodscha: Drei Angler im Boot von Blitz getötet*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/830834/Kambodscha-Drei-Angler-im-Boot-von-Blitz-getoetet

*International: Jack Charlton wird 75*
http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/int_ligen/international-jack-charlton-wird-75_aid_506098.html

*An der Katastrophe vorbeigeschrammt*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/?...ticles&cHash=b597e6975d36627a0451a4c7871803ba

*Hallo Spencer: Lustige Geschichten aus dem Spencer-Dorf*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-756766.html

*Bad Friedrichshall: Fahrer geht kurz telefonieren - Auto rollt in den Neckar*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/830924/B...ht-kurz-telefonieren-Auto-rollt-in-den-Neckar

*Ölalarm an der Werra*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/werra-meissner-kreis/eschwege/oelalarm-werra-754573.html

*Karsten Löwe - Angelkönig 2010 ohne Krone*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...arsten-loewe-angelkoenig-2010-ohne-krone.html

*Kormoran nur ein Teil des Problems*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ettenheim/kormoran-nur-ein-teil-des-problems--30832891.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schweiz: Mann wird beim Angeln von 16.000 Volt getroffen*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/831083/Schweiz-Mann-wird-beim-Angeln-von-16-000-Volt-getroffen

*Ramsdorf: Erster sächsischer Gewässerlehrpfad eingeweiht*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...esserlehrpfad-eingeweiht/r-borna-a-30129.html

*Hans-Jürgen und Antje Herbach aus Wildberg teilen eine große Leidenschaft ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-und-Antje-Herbach-aus-Wildberg-teilen.html

*Kormoran lässt sich junge Bachforellen schmecken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Hungrige Hornhechte gehen Petrijüngern jetzt an die Haken*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...97881bae8f2a0df36ad3384&param=news&id=2766823

*Nicht nur Männersache!*
http://www.myheimat.de/landsberg/freizeit/nicht-nur-maennersache-d520813.html

*Erdlawine donnerte von Redewischer Steilküste*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2784301

*Das ist nicht der Ostseestrand, sondern der Meitzer See an der A7*
http://www.myheimat.de/wedemark/nat...ondern-der-meitzer-see-an-der-a7-d519806.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelhaken aus der Hose gegen Arzneifälschungen*
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/politik...02569/angelhaken-hose-arzneifaelschungen.html

*Sieben-Schröm-Turnier und Angeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/gerolstein/kurz/Kurz-Hillesheim;art8069,2441360

*Würden Sie Käse mit Maden essen?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ge...h/casu-marzu-absinth-ortolan-hjemmebrent.html

*Brandenburg an der Havel: Angler ins Wasser gestoßen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...an-der-Havel-Angler-ins-Wasser-gestossen.html

*Xanten: Podestplatz für Xantens Seen*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...Podestplatz-fuer-Xantens-Seen_aid_856226.html

*Angler erwarten Fangbeschränkungen für Aal*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...gler-erwarten-fangbeschraenkungen-759763.html

*Petri Heil - Angelurlaub im Bayerischen Wald*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/hotel-gasthof-winterl/boxid-163332.html

*Angeln im Schwarzwald*
http://www.schwarzwald-netz.com/168/Schwarzwald-Sport/Angeln.html

*Angler kritisieren Naturschutzbund Eichsfeld*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tisieren-Naturschutzbund-Eichsfeld-1565147563

*Der Alte Ludwigskanal droht zu versumpfen*
http://www.nm-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1224172&kat=16

*Aversion gegen Angler*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...brandenburg/aversion-gegen-angler-759715.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Stress weg: Raus ins Grüne: schon 5 Minuten wirken Wunder!*
http://www.fitforfun.de/sport/outdoor/stress-weg-schon-5-minuten-wirken-wunder_aid_9419.html

*Familien schnuppern Landluft *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Familien-schnuppern-Landluft-AUSSTELLUNG.html

*Anglern bleibt nur der Fußmarsch*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/208/anglern-bleibt-nur-der-fussmarsch.html

*Volksanglertag in Parchim*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ls/article/210/volksanglertag-in-parchim.html

*Frauen gehen angeln*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=666000

*Gegen den Strom*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Spreewald-nur-noch-Elektromotoren-laufen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Finnland erschien mir wie eine Tiefkühl-DDR" *
http://www.zeit.de/reisen/2010-05/eilenberger-finnen

*In 80 Sekunden geht es rund*
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/32/32632/1.html

*POL-CLP: Pressemeldungen der Polizei für den Bereich Friesoythe*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/70090/1614018/polizeiinspektion_cloppenburg_vechta

*Kühles Bier und viel nackte Haut*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317628&listid=1121028317620

*Premiere und Tradition*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/8900363.htm

*Fliegenfischer: Holländer holen „Matjes“ aus Lenne*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Hollaender-holen-Matjes-aus-Lenne-id2988062.html

*Ein Drittel der Fischer hat Anglerglück*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2146886_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4494.html

*Eine Fischerkönigin regiert im Ermstal*
http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/lokales/ermstal/art5662,484584

*Angler trotzen schlechtem Wetter*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...r-trotzen-schlechtem-Wetter;art372527,4295172


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Behörden erwischen Schwarz-Angler*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...e6d502be1da473f55602803&param=news&id=2771961

*Akten-Angeln auf der Trave*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=61104

*Gronauer Team hatte die Nase vorn*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gronau/1321335_Gronauer_Team_hatte_die_Nase_vorn.html

*Baustart für Ostsee-Pipeline*
http://www.n-tv.de/reise/Schifffahrt-eingeschraenkt-article875526.html

*Petrijünger stellen dem Hornhecht nach*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/nordwestmecklenburg/index.php/2787548

*Fischwilderer in Erfurt auf frischer Tat gestellt*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-in-Erfurt-auf-frischer-Tat-gestellt-89424301

*Der zweite Mann konnte nur*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.homepage&id=666992


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aus Sachsen-Anhalt stirbt bei Bootsunfall*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/sachsen_anhalt/sachsen_anhalt_newsticker/?em_cnt=1711377

*Tag 10: Nachts in Uelzen*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrheinsued/krefeld/nachrichten/Tag-10-Nachts-in-Uelzen_aid_858667.html

*Angler machen Weg frei*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-waldeck-frankenberg/frankenberg/angler-machen-frei-768616.html

*WOW: Die Entdeckerzone*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001607853

*Erfolg fuer gewerblichen Wassertourismus an Nord- und Ostseekuest*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=410931&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

*Zünftig in die Pfanne*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...chen-in-Frankfurt-Zuenftig-in-die-Pfanne.html

*Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=281065825797786

*Ein Teich, der für Angler noch Geheimnisse birgt*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...eich-fuer-angler-noch-geheimnisse-birgt.story

*Anhalt-Bitterfeld*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petri heil und Cuba libre*
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/na...ad-hersfeld/petri-heil-cuba-libre-771128.html

*Fliegenfischen auf der Möll: Ein guter Fang für Naturgenießer*
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo201493.html

*Fische beißen bei den Junganglern an*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...anglern-an-_arid,362254_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Neubeginn auf allen Ebenen - jetzt!*
http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/...tikel_Neubeginn-auf-allen-Ebenen---jetzt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Spione beim Angeln*
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/32/32544/1.html

*Auf Streife mit der Bäderpolizei*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2790145

*Giftige Stoffe in Baggersee gefunden*
http://www.radiokoeln.de/koeln/rk/472960/news/koeln

*Ingelheimer Aue bald ein Tabu?*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/meldungen/8939505.htm

*SPORT: Magere Beute*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sen-sich-beim-Spinnangeln-im-Schlosspark.html

*Dokumentation von Kampfhund-Angriffen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Berzdorfer See wird Heimat für Barsche*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2468419

*Petri Heil beim Fischerfest*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/neuhaus/art4147,1180498


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-SO: Soest - Serienweise Keller aufgebrochen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65855/1619611/kreispolizeibehoerde_soest

*Ich habe den Freund meiner kleinen Schwester ermordet*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/0...freund-meiner-kleinen-schwester-ermordet.html

*Neuer Coup: 2011 kommt Bryan Lee*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2791860

*Angler wollen Westufer für sich haben*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-wollen-westufer-fuer-sich-haben_rmn01.c.7732243.de.html

*Sommerfest der Angler in Reinsfeld*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...der-Hochwald-Zeitung-Reinsfeld;art804,2452545

*Ruten-Diebstahl mit Folgen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/ingelheim/ingelheim/8944119.htm

*Land & Leute: Stadt auf Sinnsuche*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/berlin/article1314137/Stadt-auf-Sinnsuche.html

*Hungry Shark 1.0.7: Schwimmendes Mittagsessen*
http://www.stern.de/blogs/iphone-junkie/hungry-shark-1-0-7-schwimmendes-mittagsessen/

*Fischschutzverein: 100 Jahre Einsatz für eine saubere Sieg*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1273839804169.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelparadies in Überackern*
http://mein.salzburg.com/interessen/aktiv_draussen/2010/05/angelparadies-in-uberackern.html

*Potsdam: Beim Angeln mit Waffe bedroht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...49/Potsdam-Beim-Angeln-mit-Waffe-bedroht.html

*Das Fährenfestival kommendes Wochenende: Feuerwerk als Hightlight ist von ...*
http://www.swex.de/reise_freizeit/detail.php?nr=8812

*Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Bosbach fordert härtere Gesetze - "Angriff auf..*
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...ft-wie-wild-angeln-zustimmung-der-spd-007.htm

*Bosbach: Härtere Strafen für Angriffe auf Polizisten*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/992842

*"In den Dünen lagen die schönsten Frauen, aber ich musste ja angeln"*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/oschersleben/?em_cnt=1718527

*Gemeinsam auf Fischfang*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Kreis/Ammerland/Apen/Artikel/2349510/Gemeinsam+auf+Fischfang.html

*Und am Abend dann Anglerlatein am Lagerfeuer*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/waechtersbach/8949024.htm

*Polizei sucht Angler in Großenhain*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/polizei-sucht-angler-in-grossenhain/id_41791766/index

*Riesenkarpfen zur Freude der Angler*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/riesenkarpfen-zur-freude-der-angler/

*Örtliche Angler schafften gute Ergebnisse*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...rtliche_Angler_schafften_gute_Ergebnisse.html

*Fischfänger mit Riesenappetit*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...in-Kinzig-Fischfaenger-mit-Riesenappetit.html

*Amtsgericht: Angelnacht endet mit Bewährung*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/luenen/Angelnacht-endet-mit-Bewaehrung-id3035086.html

*Thüringen am Abend*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php4?ArtNr=75316


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Forscher auf Entdeckungstour*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...hen/1327014_Forscher_auf_Entdeckungstour.html

*Boot kentert wegen Angelhaken in der Hose*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/ostholstein/2793255/Boot_kentert_wegen_Angelhaken_in_der_Hose.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Richtig Angeln statt schwarzfischen*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/richtig-angeln-statt-schwarzfischen-782976.html

*Inselurlaub in Kärnten*
http://www.presseanzeiger.de/meldungen/urlaub-reise/349373.php

*Angeln nur unter bestimmten Schutzauflagen*
http://www.idowa.de/landshuter-zeitung/container/container/con/733528.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-ROW: ++ 13-Jähriger fast von Zug überrollt ++ Betrunkener Fahrradfahrer ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/59459/1621023/polizeiinspektion_rotenburg

*Einbrecher stehlen Angeln und Fische*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/polizeibericht/art3458,497122

*Ferienspaß reicht von A wie Angeln bis Z wie Zoobesuch*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Hude/643693-25/story.csp

*Den Titel an der Angel*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/titel-angel-784194.html

*Die mit der Rute*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/biblis/8959194.htm

*Angler schützen Natur an Baggerseen*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...gler-schuetzen-natur-an-baggerseen-56194.html

*Asbestplatten am Badestrand*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...Badestrand-_arid,367107_puid,1_pageid,17.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gräfendorfer feiern mit Feuer, Sport und Angeln*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...feiern-mit-Feuer-Sport-und-Angeln-Trubel.html

*Brutale Jugendliche verprügeln Angler am Stotternheimer See*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...uegeln-Angler-am-Stotternheimer-See-247477327

*Enten starteten ganz gemütlich*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1273823359513.shtml

*Lichtimpressionen beim Fährenfestival*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/franken/Lichtimpressionen-beim-Faehrenfestival;art1727,5595911

*Geraberger Heringsfest im Moorbacher Park *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...rger-Heringsfest-im-Moorbacher-Park-920811592

*Abc-Angeltag der Petrijünger Greußen an Eisteichen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Petrijuenger-Greussen-an-Eisteichen-730069902

*Junge Männer brechen Wohnwagen auf und stehlen Angelutensilien*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...recher-Angeln-Angelzubehoer;art239502,3309606

*So lange angeln, wie jeder wollte*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...e0d6c6ec87709677bacf1d6&param=news&id=2785259


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler ködern Nachwuchs mit Ferienlager*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...c5546bf85d34dfa19b7de12&param=news&id=2785272

*Sachsen siedelt Fischarten vom Bodensee in Tagebaurestseen an*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/7384997.php

*Regen trübt die Stimmung*
http://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nachrichten/sonstige;art1919,1854830

*Angelurlaub in Norwegen*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/magazin/reise/2365178/angelurlaub-norwegen.story

*"Angeln ist Philosophie, von der man satt wird"*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20100602_mmm0000000088768.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler im Mediapark Prachtkerle und Popcornreste*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1273823369690.shtml

*Angeln im Harz mit erstem Song Contest Starter*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1274172858395

*Ein ganz idyllischer Tag an der Ems*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...0963_Ein_ganz_idyllischer_Tag_an_der_Ems.html

*Große Fänge im kleinen Paradies*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/212/grosse-faenge-im-kleinen-paradies.html

*POL-EN: Hattingen - Unfallflucht Angler gesucht*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12726/1624423/kreispolizeibehoerde_ennepe_ruhr_kreis

*Aalglatt und ziemlich teuer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-gestern-Kilo-Glasaal-in-den-Gewaesser.html

*Tagung über Zustand der ostdeutschen Gewässer*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/le...ueber-zustand-der-ostdeutschen-gewaesser.html

*Angeln in Norwegens Fjorden: Immer mit der Rute*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,698091,00.html

*Neheim: Diebstahl aus Kraftfahrzeug*
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/neheim-diebstahl-aus-kraftfahrzeug-20100603.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fachmännisches Angeln kinderleicht*
http://www.onz.ch/artikel/101073/

*Zwischen Fischen und Fjorden*
http://www.tt.com/csp/cms/sites/tt/...ner/789567-8/zwischen-fischen-und-fjorden.csp

*Vor der WM wird Sylvester zum Angler*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...r-dem-wm-kampf-gegen-karmazin-zum-angler.html

*Hoffnung für Kleinen Schöppenteich*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...-kleinen-schoeppenteich/r-taucha-a-33765.html

*130 000 glitschige Hoffnungsträger*
http://www.landeszeitung.de/lokales/landkreis/news/artikel/130-000-glitschige-hoffnungstraeger/

*Völlig ungestörte Idylle*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...xperten-Nutzung-strikt-abgelehnt-Voellig.html

*POL-DA: Trio greift Teenager beim Zelten an | Polizei sucht Quadfahrer mit ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4969/1625316/polizeipraesidium_suedhessen

*Trio greift Teenager beim Zelten an*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhesse...greift-Teenager-beim-Zelten-an;art1259,927591

*Riesen-Dorsch von Boltenhagen: Der Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2797263


*Die Wellness am Fluss*
http://www.swp.de/muensingen/lokales/ermstal/art5662,506957

*Weiteren Steg-Wildwuchs verhindern*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/239069/


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Russland: Putin inszeniert sich wieder naturnah *
http://www.welt.de/politik/article7923749/Putin-inszeniert-sich-wieder-naturnah.html

*Angebissen!*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/reise/article7924689/Angebissen.html

*Putin gibt einem Elchkalb das Fläschchen*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5imNcg6_XBaX_rWJLxAw8-wzwCllQ

*Angler stürzte in Teich - beinahe ertrunken*
http://salzburg.orf.at/stories/447847/

*Nichtschwimmer - Angler in Faistenau beinahe in Teich ertrunken*
http://www.krone.at/Salzburg/Nichts...tenau_beinahe_in_Teich_ertrunken-Story-203521

*Beim Tag der offenen Tür im Institut für Binnenfischerei erklärten die...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...im-Tag-der-offenen-Tuer-im-Institut-fuer.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rekordverdächtiger Fang*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ils/article/215/rekordverdaechtiger-fang.html

*Casting-Sportler angeln sich das DA-Grillpaket*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2480625

*Nach Kampf kapitalen Hecht geangelt*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...5524-Nach-Kampf-kapitalen-Hecht-geangelt.html

*Angelwettbewerb um Rauch*
http://derstandard.at/1271378373692/Anti-Tabak-Werbung-Angelwettbewerb-um-Rauch

*Dessaus Angler ernten großes Lob für ihre Arbeit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012569559804&listid=1017162035665

*Großmehring: Angler seit 40 Jahren am Weinzierlweiher*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/i...t-40-Jahren-am-Weinzierlweiher;art599,2286286

*Wir haben einen Monster-Fisch gefangen*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...r-fangen-riesen-wels/im-waidsee-weinheim.html

*Hochwertige Angeln gestohlen*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/hochwertige-angeln-gestohlen/id_41910230/index

*Kostenloses Angeln für finnische Jugendliche*
http://www.finn-land.net/finnland-news/juni2010/angeln-finnische-jugendliche-0806103.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler servieren Fisch*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=21347

*Nur ein dickerer Fang*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/8999317.htm

*Sommertheater dreht sich um König Fußball und spielt in der MDCC-Arena ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/magdeburg/magdeburg/?em_cnt=1729578

*Roland Kaisers Urlaubsfreunde sind seit 60 Jahren verheiratet*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eschwe...sfreunde-sind-seit-60-Jahren-verheiratet.html

*Neue Verordnung regelt Aalfischerei*
http://ostholstein.mediaquell.com/2010/06/09/neue-verordnung-regelt-aalfischerei-343/

*Kippt EU-Parlament SWIFT-Abkommen erneut?*
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,5611021,00.html

*Signalkrebs löst bei Anglern Alarm aus*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/aachen...=Signalkrebs-loest-bei-Anglern-Alarm-aus.html

*Einsatz für Natur am Rhein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...Einsatz-fuer-Natur-am-Rhein;art372448,4327290

*Herbst bringt Klarheit*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/9002969.htm

*Acht Arten haben überlebt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...den-kommenden-fuenf-Jahren-soll-sich-der.html

*Neue Fische für Vielbecker See*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...058eeebe8c4b226493af03d&param=news&id=2794645


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Spiele, Spaß und Exkursionen*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/Landkreis+Verden/178068/Spiele,+Spass+und+Exkursionen.html

*Alarm für Cobra 11 | Vorschau | 01.07.2010*
http://www.rtl.de/cms/unterhaltung/tv-programm/serie/alarm-fuer-cobra-11/vorschau/01072010.html

*Ein Hecht kennt keine Landesgrenze*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/ein-hecht-kennt-keine-landesgrenze--32139646.html

*Angelverein wird 50 Jahre alt*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...kenmehren-Angelverein-50-jahre;art751,2466725

*Angler sammeln säckeweise Müll*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...r-sammeln-saeckeweise-Muell;art372527,4329301

*Elsässischer Angler gerät im Rhein über Grenzlinie*
http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=67700&ccheck=1

*Edersee – Mein Ausflugtipp für euch*
http://www.myheimat.de/cottbus/ratgeber/edersee-mein-ausflugtipp-fuer-euch-d587615.html

*Europa hängt am Anglerhaken – Fischereistreit am Oberrhein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...n-fischereistreit-am-oberrhein--32139646.html

*Ferienspaß in Düdenbüttel*
http://www.tageblatt.de/db/main.cfm?DID=1709623

*Maathes beim Angeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/trier/land-leute;art8127,2467506

*Pflege für den Silbersee*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/bischofsheim/9011425.htm

*Gaumenfreuden am idyllischen Waldrand*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20100612_mmm0000000114359.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*LKA gibt unbekannter Toten ein Gesicht*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha...r/lka-gibt-unbekannter-toten-ein-gesicht.html

*Fische erkranken an Virus*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/landkreis_schwaebisch_hall/art5722,515542

*Ein großer Vogel, mit viel Appetit*
http://mt-online.de/magazin/journal/3596679_Ein_grosser_Vogel_mit_viel_Appetit.html

*Magdala nutzt einstiges Naturbad als Naherholungsgebiet*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...es-Naturbad-als-Naherholungsgebiet-1361891670

*FBI-Technik gibt toter Frau ein Gesicht*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2044/artid/12385013

*Paella und Musik*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/meldungen/9011345.htm

*Angler: Mit Geheimwaffen auf Jagd*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...1335864_Angler_Mit_Geheimwaffen_auf_Jagd.html

*Kraiburg: Angler am Inn vermisst*
http://www.innsalzach24.de/news/inn...sst-inneinlauf-suche-innsalzach24-801523.html

*Riesenhecht aus Alster geangelt!*
http://www.mopo.de/2010/20100613/hamburg/panorama/riesenhecht_aus_alster_geangelt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kraiburg: Angler am Inn vermisst*
http://www.ovb-online.de/news/innsa...sst-inneinlauf-suche-innsalzach24-801523.html

*75-jähriger Angler aus Kraiburg tot in Österreich gefunden*
http://donaublizz.regio-tv-portal.de/default.aspx?ID=4512&showNews=751001

*Französisch gefärbt*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/franzoesisch-gefaerbt/1858382.html

*Steckerlfisch und viele Ehrungen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2168219_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4502.html

*Angler sind eine große Familie*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle/210/angler-sind-eine-grosse-familie.html

*Jugendliche angeln mit den Sportfischern Bitburg*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/bitburg/kurz/Kurz-Bitburg;art753,2468607

*Jona-Kinder ziehen die Blicke auf sich*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Ganderkesee/657251-25/story.csp

*die wahrheit Angeln, glotzen, kniffeln*
http://www.taz.de/1/wahrheit/artikel/1/angeln-glotzen-kniffeln/

*Junger Angler hat plötzlich einen Schwan am Haken: Ein Fall für die Tierretter ...*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/11277

*Vermisster Angler tot geborgen*
http://www.ovb-online.de/muehldorf/vermisster-angler-geborgen-802976.html

*75-jähriger Angler im Inn ertrunken *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/G5t38D/3389347/75-jaehriger-Angler-im-Inn-ertrunken.html

*Leiche von vermisster Frau in Teich entdeckt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/st...he-von-vermisster-frau-in-teich-entdeckt.html

*Gesellige Stunden am Bürgermeisterteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Rute raus, der Spaß geht weiter*
http://www3.ndr.de/programm/epghomepage100_sid-778525.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ahaus-Wüllen - Einbruch in Angelhütte*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/ahaus-wuellen-einbruch-in-angelhuette-/id_41967190/index

*Zum Angeln kam früh schon die Pflege der Gewässer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/marc...schon-die-pflege-der-gewaesser--32215760.html

*Angler findet gruseliges Fisch-Skelett*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha...r/angler-findet-gruseliges-fisch-skelett.html

*Solingen: Führerschein für die Wupper?*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...Fuehrerschein-fuer-die-Wupper_aid_869238.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Schule der Arroganz*
http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/stuetzen/archive/2010/06/15/die-schule-der-arroganz.aspx

*Angler bei Braunau tot gefunden*
http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/artikel.php?cid=29-28402715&Ressort=bay&BNR=0

*Kehinde Wiley - Maler und Musikfan*
http://www.ftd.de/lifestyle/luxus/:how-i-spend-it-kehinde-wiley-maler-und-musikfan/50125063.html

*Umwelt: Kompromiss auf Kosten des Thunfischs*
http://diepresse.com/home/politik/eu/573911/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/index.do

*Die Makrele im Zanderloch*
http://gea.de/region+reutlingen/neckar+erms/die+makrele+im+zanderloch.1405653.htm

*Spiegelkarpfen zu gross für Waage*
http://www.a-z.ch/news/vermischtes/spiegelkarpfen-zu-gross-fuer-waage-9408139

*Ferienhaus Schweden am See – perfekt zum Angeln*
http://reisemarkt.blogspot.com/2010/06/ferienhaus-schweden-am-see-perfekt-zum.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Friedfischangeln ohne Fischereischein und Prüfung*
http://www.info-potsdam.de/friedfischangeln-ohne-fischereischein-und-pruefung-6196n.html

*Traditionelle Tänze und Livemusik*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/9032026.htm

*Angeln in unberührter Natur*
http://www.live-pr.com/angeln-in-unber-hrter-natur-r1048495044.htm

*Angeln im Einklang mit der Natur*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gescher/1338816_Angeln_im_Einklang_mit_der_Natur.html

*Mit Opas Angel auf der Pirsch*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Ratgeber-Ferienwohnung für Angler*
http://reisen.t-online.de/ratgeber-ferienwohnung-fuer-angler/id_41989778/index

*Andy Schleck: ''Ich liebe Rivella''*
http://www.topsport.com/sportch/generated/article/radsport/2010/06/17/12239600000.html

*Lachende Lachse*
http://www.monstersandcritics.de/artikel/201024/article_178884.php/Lachende-Lachse

*Raus aus der Kälte, rein ins Vergnügen Auf Tour*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...-der-kaelte-rein-ins-vergnuegen-auf-tour.html

*Großbritannien: Angler zieht Piranha aus Teich*
http://www.rp-online.de/public/kompakt/panorama/870674/Angler-zieht-Piranha-aus-Teich.html

*Leservideo des Tages*
http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Zugebissen-13960926


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler entdecken toten Mann*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/muenchen/dpa/2010/06/18/angler-entdecken-toten-mann.html

*Angler finden Leiche eines 71-Jährigen*
http://www.abendzeitung.de/bayern/193354

*Holzwall um historisches Slawendorf abgebrannt*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/holzwall-um-historisches-slawendorf-abgebrannt--/de/News/21410252

*Auf der Fan-Promenade*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausl...m_den_ball/2762118_Auf-der-Fan-Promenade.html

*Frauen und Kinder werfen Angeln aus*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...Angeln-aus-_arid,379561_puid,1_pageid,17.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gangster-Limousinen und Croissant-Angler *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ler.fab3ffaf-b540-4fd1-904f-5fac6d78012d.html

*Frischer Fisch*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/9049671.htm

*Spitze auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...portler-mit-super-Ergebnissen-Spitze-auf.html

*Freizeit: Isaiasch ist Weltmeister im Raubfisch-Angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rec...eltmeister-im-Raubfisch-Angeln-id3135247.html

*Wenige Glückliche beim Nachtangeln*
http://www.nm-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1245894&kat=16

*Tristan Schiller fing ersten Fisch*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...40744_Tristan_Schiller_fing_ersten_Fisch.html

*Mit der Angel am Ufer*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/fritzlar/angel-ufer-813151.html

*Parchimer hat dicken Fisch am Haken*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../210/parchimer-hat-dicken-fisch-am-haken.html

*In der Sprache der Eltern*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/sport/top-clubs/mainz-05/9052501.htm

*Polizei kämpft mit Schwarzfischern*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...is/562334/polizei_kaempft_mit_schwarzfis.html

*Kormoran süß-sauer*
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausland/panorama/2771525_Vogel-des-Jahres-Kormoran-suess-sauer.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tourismus: Angelurlaub in Norwegen: Wenn im Fjord das Wasser kocht*
http://www.focus.de/reisen/reisefue...enn-im-fjord-das-wasser-kocht_aid_522082.html

*Neue „Sportart“: Berliner erfindet „Angelgolfen“*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub0D783DBE76F...D9482F8AE6DCB6B53B4382~ATpl~Ecommon~SMed.html

*Beiträge zu diesem Thema anzeigen - Fische belastet *
http://www.koelner-wochenspiegel.de/rag-kws/docs/285381/lokales

*Fischereiverein veranstaltete einen Familienangeltag*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ranstaltete-einen-Familienangeltag-2047396925

*Fangfrisch aus der &quot;Kleinen Richard&quot;*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277210832228

*20 Jahre Icehotel: Neue Sommerhighlights zum Jubiläum in Jukkasjärv*
http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/visitsweden-gmbh/boxid-172217.html

*ACW feiert Weiherfest in neuer Umgebung*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/waechtersbach/9057858.htm

*Lachs, Forelle, Calamares*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rn/vg-kirn-land/hochstetten-dhaun/9056644.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler feiern: Pachtvertrag ist sicher*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...babefc57c804f8218df3546&param=news&id=2808711

*Schöner Neubau statt alter Hütte*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...41793_Schoener_Neubau_statt_alter_Huette.html

*Dogge greift an – Geldbuße*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...ten/Dogge-greift-an-Geldbusse_aid_873094.html

*Wer gut ködert, fängt gut*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/art2450,1199760

*Irrer Hundehasser vergiftet Vierbeiner*
http://www.info-tv-leipzig.de/news/info-tv-news/polizei/irrer-hundehasser-vergiftet-vierbeiner/

*Das kanadische Bankenwunder*
http://www.ftd.de/politik/international/:finanzreform-das-kanadische-bankenwunder/50133629.html

*Jugend wirft die Angel aus*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Delmenhorst/674821-25/story.csp

*An der Ruhr seine Ruhe finden*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwerte/An-der-Ruhr-seine-Ruhe-finden-id3153188.html

*Der Preis ist kein Haken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...etet-kostenlosen-Kurs-Der-Preis-ist-kein.html

*Poetry Slam - Open-Air-Festival im Antoniusheim - "24-Stunden-Angeln"*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1183763


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Eminem ermuntert D12 zu Hobbys*
http://www.prosieben.de/stars-lifestyle/news/eminem-ermuntert-d12-zu-hobbys-1.1808252/

*Seit 44 Jahren an der Spitze *
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/9069655.htm

*Casting ohne Karriereträume*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...el/2373535/Casting+ohne+Karrieretr%E4ume.html

*Hessische Rettungsmedaille: Natalia Kuhn aus Asel-Süd rettete Eisangler*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...a-kuhn-asel-suedrettete-eisangler-817764.html

*Das Rätsel um den blauen Storch ist gelöst*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...Raetsel-um-den-blauen-Storch-ist-geloest.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln für Kinder*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Stuhr/676473-25/story.csp

*Anglerglück: Mit fettem Leckerbissen Wels mit über 2,30 Meter Länge geangelt*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/837883/A...sen-Wels-mit-ueber-2-30-Meter-Laenge-geangelt

*Brüggen: Navi-Klau: Autoknacker auf frischer Tat ertappt*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...cker-auf-frischer-Tat-ertappt_aid_874558.html

*„Man isst, was man fängt“*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-oldenburg/harpstedt/man-isst-faengt-820135.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gemeinsam für bleifreie Gewässer*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...anzoesischer-Garten-DFG-Fest;art27856,3338044

*Elf Fische Na dann Petri Heil*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/mkr/28-06-mkr-ferienpass.html

*Der Chef der Angler*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/der-chef-der-angler_rmn01.c.7886490.de.html

*Angler zieht Riesen-Wels an Land*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...8/riesen-wels/von-angler-an-land-gezogen.html

*35 Forellen bissen an*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/drensteinfurt/1344332_35_Forellen_bissen_an.html

*INFO Nächstes Fest im August*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/info-naechstes-fest-im-august_rmn01.c.7886488.de.html

*Seit 125 Jahren dem Schutz der Natur verpflichtet*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...Jahren_dem_Schutz_der_Natur_verpflichtet.html

*Vereinsleben der Kreisangler Uralter Jagdtrieb wird beim Anglercamp freigelegt*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/schoenebeck/?em_cnt=1747405


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Provokante ökologische Thesen*
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/kritik/1212500/

* Fischsterben im Itzstedter Badesee ungeklärt *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...sterben-im-Itzstedter-Badesee-ungeklaert.html

*Tiefe Preise trotz Hochsaison? Nur in den FamilySelectHotels Europa!*
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...son-nur-in-den-familyselecthotels-europa-bild


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petri Heil am Hängsberg in Greußen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tri-Heil-am-Haengsberg-in-Greussen-1487417363

*Das ist ein Riesenfang!*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/das-ist-ein-riesenfang_rmn01.c.7889557.de.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler findet Wasserleiche in der Weser*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/bremen/dpa/2010/06/29/angler-findet-wasserleiche-in-der-weser.html

*Angler servieren geräucherte Forelle*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-servieren-geraeucherte-forelle_rmn01.c.7890142.de.html

*POL-VER: Tankschlüssel mit PIN entwendet, Hungriger Einbrecher, Scharpflug ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/68441/1639523/polizeiinspektion_verden_osterholz

*Rheinauen in Ordnung*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/9086858.htm

*Feinste Montagen und Können gefragt*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/242227/

*Märchenaufführung beim Dorffest*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(50649)

*Ferien vom Alltag bei einem Angelurlaub*
http://reisen.t-online.de/ferien-vom-alltag-bei-einem-angelurlaub/id_42105288/index

*Beutezüge mit Angeln - Fisch-Piraten schlagen nachts an der March zu*
http://www.krone.at/Niederoesterrei...r_March_zu-Beutezuege_mit_Angeln-Story-207620

*Konflikte beim Bad am Baggersee*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/art4295,540436


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auf Fischzug nach Medaillen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012569559775&listid=1016799959889

*Angler polieren das Juwel der Eifel*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...Pruemer-Zeitung-J-252-nkerath;art8111,2484621

*Leserbrief: Haiko (30) legt Anglerprüfung ab*
http://www.meetingpoint-brandenburg.de/brbnews/article.php?article_file=1278059621.txt

*Roses: Verbote und Strafmaß festgelegt*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...07/02/roses-verbote-und-strafmass-festgelegt/

*Frische Fische schmecken*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/fritzlar/frische-fische-schmecken-827377.html

*Hinter dem Polarkreis*
http://www.jungewelt.de/2010/07-03/006.php

*Anglerglück kennt keine Grenzen*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...cle/803/anglerglueck-kennt-keine-grenzen.html

*Fischen im Forellensee - "Mich stört das nicht"*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...hen-im-forellensee-mich-stoert-das-nicht.html

*Witziner Angler fängt die dicksten Hechte*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...tziner-angler-faengt-die-dicksten-hechte.html

*Schnappschildkröte ist abgetaucht*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/b...32895_Schnappschildkroete_ist_abgetaucht.html

*500 „Wunderwaffen“ gefertigt*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re.../vg-nierstein-oppenheim/nierstein/9099360.htm

*Buxtehuder Fischtreppe löst sich bereits auf*
http://www.tageblatt.de/db/main.cfm?DID=1716181

*Bootshund Bodo mit an Bord*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...schipperte-vom-Schwielochsee-nach-Ketzin.html

*Angeln ohne Erlaubnis*
http://noe.orf.at/stories/453712/


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Alarm am Herrenteich: 70 Fische tot*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/suhl/suhllokal/art2440,1205827

*Gefüttert wird fünf Minuten vor dem Wettkampfbeginn*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474008562

*Achtung! In diesem Teich lauert ein Randale-Reptil*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ru...n-diesem-teich-lauert-ein-randale-reptil.html

*Exakte Kopie des Ergebnisses im Vorjahr*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20100705_mmm0000000233251.html

* Heiße Party der Petrijünger *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Ein Mädchen zieht große Fische an Land*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/242777/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Einsichten beim Volksangeltag in Groß Rosenburg Köder-Zwieback und kein ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/schoenebeck/?em_cnt=1752654

*Sommerfest der Angler gut besucht*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Sommerfest-der-Angler-gut-besucht-1362429429

*Anton Koke trägt die Königskette*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/lippe.php?id=39627&artikel=1

*Angler macht am Vatteröder Teich den Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474009284

*Angel-Abenteuer für den Nachwuchs*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...benteuer-fuer-den-Nachwuchs;art372541,4364110

*Fische brauchen wärmeres Wasser
Veterinäramt: Fischseuche in einem Teich im ...*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/landkreis_schwaebisch_hall/art5722,546716

*Polens neuer Steuermann*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/politik/article8327604/Polens-neuer-Steuermann.html

*Vom Ponyreiten bis zum Feuerwerk*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(50771)

*Monika Terfort ist neue Angler-Königen*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal..._Monika_Terfort_ist_neue_Angler_Koenigen.html

*Gefahr für Libelle und Rapfen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-von-Kanalausbau-Angler-skeptisch-Gefahr.html

*Das erste Sommer-Tier ist da!*
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/nachrichten/311040.html

*9.000 Aale für die Lübecker Wakenitz*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=62280


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Clowns in Orange*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,704783,00.html

*Fischer angeln sich den Pokal*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2188218_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,9556.html

*FKK-Verbot beim Königsfischen*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis_neu_ulm/art4333,548339

*Tiere: Krokodil-Hype in Bochum*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tiere-krokodil-hype-in-bochum_aid_527431.html

*Schwungvollere Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/schwungvollere-angler--33013380.html

*Riesenfang in Baumgarten*
http://burgenland.orf.at/stories/454304/

*Erhebliche Bedenken gegen Kanalausbau*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...bliche-bedenken-gegen-kanalausbau-831587.html

*Die holländischen WM-Torhüter*
http://www.11freunde.de/international/131351/von_anglern_und_baeren

*Angelunfall endet nach Bergung auf Teneriffa glimpflich*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...-endet-nach-bergung-auf-teneriffa-glimpflich/

*Ritter im See versenkt*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...eldern/Ritter-im-See-versenkt_aid_878975.html

*Angler haben gezählt: Dieser Winter war tödlich für Fische*
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/nordwestmecklenburg/index.php/2815642

*Seefest in Windschläg*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=21620

*Krokodil-Hype in Bochum*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/aktue...ler_welt/1348636_Krokodil_Hype_in_Bochum.html

*Design Voting für neue KRONSEGLER Uhr in Glashütte*
http://www.openpr.de/news/445876/Design-Voting-fuer-neue-KRONSEGLER-Uhr-in-Glashuette.html

*9.300 Zuchtlachse in Norwegen entwischt*
http://derstandard.at/1277337672997/9300-Zuchtlachse-in-Norwegen-entwischt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Im hohen Norden: Stadtpark-Angler im Heilbutt-Glück*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/VOGTLAND/REICHENBACH/7416065.php

*Lügder Angler kritisieren Wasserentnahme aus der Emmer*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...asserentnahme-aus-der-Emmer-_arid,252782.html

*Ippesheimer See neu verpachtet*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...bernheim-kirn/stadt-bad-kreuznach/9122022.htm

*"Die Sonne scheint jetzt bis zum Grund" *
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(50866)

*Eine Schildkröte am Angelhaken und ein neues zu Hause für Babsy gesucht*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_287_10349.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Salzgittersee: Sport, Freizeit und Erholung*
http://www.salzgitter.de/rathaus/presse_news/2010/126010100000057572.php

*Besuch im Land der schwarzen Berge*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/ra...ichte-der-redaktion/europa/balkan/9125951.htm

*Emmer-Wasser bleibt im Fluss*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...mmer-Wasser-bleibt-im-Fluss-_arid,253104.html

*Wo die wilden Lachse springen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...l-und-Elbe-sauberer-geworden-sind-kehren.html

*14. Brandenburger Wasserfest beginnt*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...2660/14-Brandenburger-Wasserfest-beginnt.html

*Zürichsee: Zwei Angler von Auto getötet*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/zuerichsee-zwei-angler-von-auto-getoetet_aid_529092.html

* Hitze macht auch Fischen zu schaffen*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Delmenhorst/690119-25/story.csp

*Autofahrer in Zürich verliert Kontrolle und tötet zwei Angler*
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/a...kontrolle-und-toetet-zwei-angler-1582246.html

*Schatten gab es gratis*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...chatten-gab-es-gratis-Mit-Angeln-auf-dem.html

*Kochfische aus dem Wasser gezogen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-ihr-jaehriges-Bestehen-stilgerecht-mit.html

*Nur wenig Gäste beim 14. Brandenburger Wasserfest*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...-Gaeste-beim-14-Brandenburger-Wasserfest.html

*Zürich: Mit PKW an Uferstraße treppabwärts gefahren - Zwei Angler tot*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/839792/Z...trasse-treppabwaerts-gefahren-Zwei-Angler-tot

*Fischerfest wird wieder aufleben*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wehr/Fischerfest-wird-wieder-aufleben;art372624,4376562


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dicker Fisch macht noch keinen Angler*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/rund_um_osnabrueck/12-nno-angeln-in-ferien.html

*Naturschutz: Angler nehmen sich eines für Menden wichtigen Themas an *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/men...uer-Menden-wichtigen-Themas-an-id3222575.html

*Bad Lauterberg im Harz: Angeln im Süden – der Harz, seine Hechte und ein ...*
http://www.pressemeldung-niedersach...in-fliegenfischer-mit-geduld-und-glueck-4846/

*Angeln auf der Froschwiese*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Pritzwalker-Ferienspiele-Reisen-in-Natur.html

*Köpper in den Urlaub*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-viel-los-im-Erholungsort-Neuglobsow-vor.html

*Feinste Forellen zum Dart*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/muenster/feinste-forellen-dart-837695.html

*Stippen und Baden sind die Hits im „Fitnessstudio Natur“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ger-Freizeitzentrums-Effi-am-Rudower-See.html

*Neue alte Peene erlebt*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=690934

*Interview: Auch Angler alarmiert - Fischsterben befürchtet*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/THEMA_DES_TAGES_REGIONAL/7420042.php

*Angelplätze für Menschen mit Behinderung geplant*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...ze-fuer-Menschen-mit-Behinderung-geplant.html

*Auch den Fischen macht die Hitze arg zu schaffen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...+Fischen+macht+die+Hitze+arg+zu+schaffen.html

*Ganz Meddersheim feiert mit*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-bad-sobernheim/meddersheim/9140944.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Er macht es schon wieder*
http://www.sport.de/cms/formel-1/ne...ossbritannien-gp-nachdreh.html?startid=383787

*Oldenburg: Unbekannte greifen Angler an*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Ticker/Artikel/2385718/Oldenburg++Unbekannte++greifen+Angler+an.html

*Obermässing: Profi zeigt dem Nachwuchs die Tricks*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/h...zeigt-dem-Nachwuchs-die-Tricks;art596,2300072

*POL-OL: ++ Über EUR 1.000,- Schaden durch zwei Autoaufbrüche ++ Angriff auf ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...8/polizeiinspektion_oldenburg_stadt_ammerland

*Angeln trotz Handicap*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokales/hagenow/artikeldetails/article/213/angeln-trotz-handicap.html

*Brücke AUF einem Schiff*
http://www.gizmodo.de/2010/07/15/brucke-auf-einem-schiff.html

*Vietnam: Die Grammatikregel des Friedens*
http://www.faz.net/s/RubB4457BA9094...0A936A20438C677F07~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Neue Fremdsprache gelernt*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesland/bm-bez/sport/Neue-Fremdsprache-gelernt_aid_882361.html

*Angler in Angst vor russischer Nessie*
http://grenzwissenschaft-aktuell.blogspot.com/2010/07/angler-in-angst-vor-russischer-nessie.html

*Hecht mit 54 Pfund an der Angel*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2196147_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4500.html

*CHEFSACHE - Der Wochenrückblick*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(50992)

*Forellen angeln und Indianer spielen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474017896

*Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Lurz*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuerzburg/Aus-der-Mitte-entspringt-ein-Lurz;art735,5655259

*Petrijünger sind sauer aufs Land*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/215/petrijuenger-sind-sauer-aufs-land.html

*Wollhandkrabbe macht Anglerglück zunichte*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/bingen/9152388.htm

*Fischereibetrieb Marx muss trotz hoher Temperaturen noch keine Verluste ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/burg/?em_cnt=1763763

*Busse für Freizeit-Angler?*
http://www.zo-online.ch/article28297/Ressorts/Uster/Busse-fuer-Freizeit-Angler.htm

*POL-CLP: Pressemeldungen der Polizei für den Bereich Cloppenburg*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/70090/1649628/polizeiinspektion_cloppenburg_vechta

*Angleridyll schmückt Hauswand*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/244325/

*"Zum Angeln wär's traumhaft"*
http://www.sport.zdf.de/ZDFsport/inhalt/3/0,5676,8090179,00.html

*Finn Luca Schulz fängt einen 19 Pfund schweren Karpfen*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...z+faengt+einen+19+Pfund+schweren+Karpfen.html

*Angler wurden von Schwimmern bedroht*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/mkr/17-6-mkr-baden-neu.html

*"Die Zeit läuft für uns"*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/wirtschaft/article8514832/Die-Zeit-laeuft-fuer-uns.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Beißel zog dicken Fisch an Land*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1278663523715.shtml

*Warten auf den großen Fang*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474018514

*An der Saale beißen nicht nur Fische*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Viel Regen, kaum Fische*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-und-Donner-in-Wuensdorf-Viel-Regen-kaum.html

*Kinder ködern kapitale Karpfen*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...n/kinder-koedern-kapitale-karpfen-845295.html

*Golzow Tag liegt in Vereinshand*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lichen-Dorffestes-ruecken-enger-zusammen.html

*Pack die Badehose ein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Gewaessern-laesst-es-sichs-aushalten-Der.html

*Inselpokal erstmals vergeben*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...und-Frauen-am-Sonnabend-auf-dem-Kyritzer.html

*Warten auf den großen Fang*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317468&listid=1121028317460

*Plötze und Bleie am Haken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Dannenwalder-Teich-Ploetze-und-Bleie-am.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*80 Angler aus ganz Deutschland fischten am Wochenende bei Sörnewitz in der Elbe*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten..._bei_Soernewitz_in_der_Elbe/articleid-2514242

*Oranienburg: Berauschte Schwarzangler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...579/Oranienburg-Berauschte-Schwarzangler.html

* Angeln im Urlaubsland Brandenburg *
http://www.info-potsdam.de/angeln-im-urlaubsland-brandenburg-6302n.html

*Ferienzeit ist Badezeit!*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/detail.php?nr=43545&kategorie=arnsberg-neheim

*Lesetipp: Ich bin Bird*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...40672/Ueberflieger-Lesetipp-Ich-bin-Bird.html

*Amtsverzicht leicht gemacht: Immer mehr Spitzenpolitiker geben auf. VON Rayk ...*
http://www.taz.de/1/wahrheit/artikel/1/mehr-ruecktritte-bitte/

*Gründungsmitglieder geehrt*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=21751

*Angler fischt im Ringpark*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuerzburg/Angler-fischt-im-Ringpark;art780,5657840

*Todesgrüße aus der "Jauchegrube"*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...ot-jauchegrube-quot-.html?_suchtag=2010-07-20

*POL-HBPP: Illegales Fischernetz am Diemelsee*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43615/1650666/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*Affoldern: Vermeintliches Dixi-Klo trieb im See*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...ern-vermeintliches-dixi-klo-trieb-846430.html

*Tier-, Arten-, Naturschutz geht uns alle an. --Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände--*
http://www.myheimat.de/naumburg/nat...eduzierung-der-kormoranbestaende-d673130.html

*Anglerparadies zieht viele Petri-Jünger an*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...erparadies+zieht+viele+Petri-J%FCnger+an.html

*Hitze nimmt Fischen den Sauerstoff*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/246741/


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kurzurlaub im Herbst rechtzeitig planen - Zum Wandern, Radeln oder Golfen nach ...*
http://www.citynews-koeln.de/herbst-kurzurlaub-golfen-reise-wandern-daenemark-_id1495.html

* Stege-Pacht treibt Selmsdorfer Angler in den Ruin*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2822544

*Angler feiern am Rhein*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/rheingau/geisenheim/9166444.htm

*Angelspaß am Naheufer*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-bad-sobernheim/monzingen/9166348.htm

*Angler sorgen sich um Mühlenteich*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...e/angler-sorgen-sich-muehlenteich-848120.html

*Angler machen sich die Gezeiten zunutze*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=30539

*Flussbarsch & Co*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,431853

*Bamberg: Integratives Schwimmfest sorgt für Abkühlung*
http://www.pressemeldung-bayern.de/bamberg-integratives-schwimmfest-sorgt-fuer-abkuehlung-2738/

*Lurz holt bei WM neuntes Langstrecken-Gold*
http://www.welt.de/sport/article8566282/Lurz-holt-bei-WM-neuntes-Langstrecken-Gold.html

*„Ich lüge nie. Ich schmücke nur etwas aus“*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...muecke-nur-etwas-aus&#8220;-_arid,255856.html

*Neue Pächter laden Angler an den Forstamtsteich ein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*Angler zieht 17 Kilo schweren Wels aus Hennesee*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mes...ilo-schweren-Wels-aus-Hennesee-id3266762.html

*Wirtschaftliche Not oder Futterneid?*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474021008

*Kameradschaftsfischen*
http://www.myheimat.de/wertingen/freizeit/kameradschaftsfischen-d677267.html

*Kormoranverordnung der Landesregierung: Schwarzer Vogel als Sündenbock*
http://www.dermerkur.de/artikel/kor...g_schwarzer_vogel_als_suendenbock/37173/418/2

*Barfuß dem Stichling auf der Spur*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Barfuss-dem-Stichling-auf-der-Spur;art767,5660070

*Das ganz besondere Badevergnügen: Baden im Vulkan*
http://www.dailynet.de/TourismusReisen/81665.php

*Jugendliche angeln um die Wette*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal.../1357736_Jugendliche_angeln_um_die_Wette.html

*Beim Angeln darf die Seele baumeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/daun/kurz/Kurz-Neuerburg;art789,2501265

*Kleiner Mann, großer Hecht*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...uenden/kleiner-mann-grosser-hecht-851166.html

*Amerikanischer Killer-Krebs muss aus der Weil weichen*
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/weilrod/9174388.htm

*„Muscheltaucher“ in der Sechta*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/501348/

*Fischers Lockruf und andere Bären*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...hers-Lockruf-und-andere-Baeren;art2758,822352

*Angler aus ganz Deutschland*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/805/angler-aus-ganz-deutschland.html

*Hier fischt der Ober-Hai*
http://www.express.de/sport/eishockey/hier-fischt-der-ober-hai/-/3188/4498888/-/index.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Müllberge trüben die Seeidylle*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/lotte/1358290_Muellberge_trueben_die_Seeidylle.html

*Filmleiche am Haken*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/stuttgart_und_region/art5592,571393

*Müllberge trüben die Idylle am Niedringhaussee*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...ge_trueben_die_Idylle_am_Niedringhaussee.html

*Hai-Alarm in Zingst*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...d56910f6592b9fdc034b9fc&param=news&id=2840466

*Seltenes „Anglerglück“ an der Drau*
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/nachrichten/Seltenes+„Anglerglück“+an+der+Drau

*Anzeige gegen Angler wegen Tierquälerei*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...Anzeige-gegen-Angler-wegen-Tierquaelerei.html

*Ein Schiff schlägt Wellen*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/..._backlink=/home/panorama/oesterreich/index.do

*Zwischen Tieren*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/lifestyle/article8628157/Zwischen-Tieren.html

*Daniel zieht 54-Zentimeter-Brasse aus der Werse*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...zieht_54_Zentimeter_Brasse_aus_der_Werse.html

*Früh fischen, lecker essen, dazu Musik *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sik.ccad59b1-b8ca-41d4-be82-a58fb54ad501.html

*Auf den Köder kommt es an*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/9183761.htm

*Viel Spaß - auch mit wenig Wasser*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/9183750.htm

*Wenn Fische beißen und Angler jubeln*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20100726_mmm0000000327428.html

*Die erste Meerforelle aus dem Guldenbach*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/9183819.htm

*Reyer wirft Köder am weitesten*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/247525/

*Daniel Friedrich zieht größten Fisch an Land*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-...edrich-zieht-groessten-fisch-land-854512.html

*Wer leiht mir sein Cabrio? *
http://www.rp-online.de/hps/client/...ain_category=::pjsub::opinio::/sport_freizeit

*18. Elbe-Saale-Camp Lob der Ausdauer*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/meinung_und_debatte/kommentar/?em_cnt=1770743

*Natur entdecken und Angeln üben*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/alb_donau/art4299,573991


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler hegen Bedenken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...oll-Schmuckstueck-werden-ORTSENTWICKLUNG.html

*Angler von Welle fortgespült*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...ler-von-Welle-fortgespuelt-_arid,4135071.html

*Stimmungsvolles Fest am Ufer der Bieber*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/biebergemuend/9189551.htm

*POL-VIE: KFZ-Aufbrecher festgenommen: Nachtrag*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65857/1655113/kreispolizeibehoerde_viersen

*Kinder versuchen sich als Petrijünger*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474025429

*Das Ländchen feiert seinen Andy*
http://www.volksfreund.de/sport/sportmix/nachrichten/Aus-der-Region-Luxemburg;art161262,2505085

*Petri Heil am Haus des Gastes*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/luebbecke/luebbecke/3673516_Petri_Heil_am_Haus_des_Gastes.html

*Behörden warnen vor freilaufender Großkatze*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/kuri...rden-warnen-vor-freilaufender-Grosskatze.html

*Fische weg, Fischer weg: Die Donau wird jetzt auch am Ufer leer*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/linz/art66,435141

*Gründe für Fischsterben in zwei Seen in Kappel-Grafenhausen konnten nicht ...*
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=2970&showNews=782301

*24. Bergbad-Angelfest des 1. Fischereivereins Frauenwald*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-des-1-Fischereivereins-Frauenwald-1919461178

*Angler treibt tot in Weiher*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2206436_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4496.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischtreppe Geesthacht – Schwarzangler direkt an der Fischtreppe*
http://www.geesthacht.org/2010/07/fischtreppe-geesthacht-schwarzangler-direkt-an-der-fischtreppe/

*Kärnten: Angler zieht Piranha aus der Drau*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/oesterreich/584036/index.do?from=gl.home_panorama

*Tiere: Erneut Spur von angeblichem Löwen in Vorpommern*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...pur-von-angeblichem-Loewen-in-Vorpommern.html

*Coswig will seine Biber vergraulen*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2520616

*Piranha-Fang in der Drau*
http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/459002/

*Mysteriöse Großkatze in Ostdeutschland gesichtet*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/842431/Mysterioese-Grosskatze-in-Ostdeutschland-gesichtet

*Schöne Fjorde, schlechter Fußball: Stuttgart gegen Molde*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...molde-schoene-fjorde-schlechter-fussball.html

*Menschen machen's möglich: Pieks Revier liegt in der Natur*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/Pieks-Revier-liegt-in-der-Natur-id3296942.html

*SALZGITTER Erlebnisse am Kiesteich in Üfingen – Wenn es zu warm ist, beißen ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/7534512/artid/12697985

*Angeln lernen im Netz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...denburg-macht-den-Fischzug-leicht-Angeln.html

*Der Schönwetterangler*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/ochtrup/1361292_Der_Schoenwetterangler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Angler" auf dem Fußball-Feld: Der schönste Torjubel des Jahres*
http://www.ngz-online.de/sport/fuss...schoenste-Torjubel-des-Jahres_aid_887314.html

*Verbotenes Angeln in Hirschaid*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1782&showNews=784837

*POL-PB: Angeln, Außenbordmotor und Kabel entwendet*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/55625/1656917/polizei_paderborn

*Baden im Vulkan: Kratersee Schalkenmehrener in der Vulkaneifel (Foto: Eifel ...*
http://reisen.t-online.de/baden-im-vulkan/id_42408880/index

*29 Jahre lang für die Natur im Einsatz*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Stuhr/698832-25/story.csp

*Pferdezüchter Hrubesch setzt sich vor Gericht durch*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/3678828_Horst_Hrubesch.html

*Jungen gelingt kapitaler Fang*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=698301

*Serie: Teil 6: Ein Paradies für Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/nrz/niederrhein/Teil-6-Ein-Paradies-fuer-Angler-id3325842.html

*Siebter Quenzseepokal der Fidelen Angler*
http://www.meetingpoint-brandenburg.de/brbnews/article.php?article_file=1280475799.txt

*Ungewöhnliche Rettungsaktion für einen züngelnden Zeitgenossen*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....sen.599fb877-fca6-417b-a525-676a03fbfa6f.html

*Neues Video! Die verrückten Torjubel-Könige Teil zwei*
http://sportbild.bild.de/SPORT/fuss...n-torjubel-koenigen/aus-island-teil-zwei.html

*Saarfische mit Giftstoffen belastet*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...Saarburg-Konz-Saarbr-252-cken;art8128,2507964


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nacht-Angeln und Forellen-Räuchern*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/bitburg/kurz/Kurz-Burbach;art753,2509074

*Nach „Albany“ gab's Räucherfisch*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Premnitz-Nach-Albany-gabs-Raeucherfisch.html

*Enten im Burgdorfer Angelparadies*
http://www.myheimat.de/burgdorf/natur/enten-im-burgdorfer-angelparadies-d695186.html

*Angler feiern seit 25 Jahren*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/gross-zimmern/angler-feiern-seit-jahren-862132.html

*Vom Badesee zum Angler-Eldorado*
http://www.zuonline.ch/storys/storys.cfm?vID=15846

*Bojenreihe: Künftig noch halber See für Wassersportler nutzbar*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...och-halber-wassersportler-nutzbar-862571.html

*Fische und Rundmäuler erkennen*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/heinsb...skip=&_g=Fische-und-Rundmaeuler-erkennen.html

*Angler in Nordwestmecklenburg vermisst*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...7046b1e805031a91ff172a0&param=news&id=2849402

*Merkel und die dicken Fische*
http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/berlin-vertraulich-merkel-und-die-dicken-fische-1589221.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Das ist doch mal ein wirklich interessanter Artikel für  uns Angler ;-)*

*Lea (18) schwimmt wie ein Fisch*
http://archiv.mopo.de/archiv/2010/2...ermaedchen/lea_18_schwimmt_wie_ein_fisch.html

*Angler konnte nur tot geborgen werden*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...09/angler-konnte-nur-tot-geborgen-werden.html

*Polizei: Schwimmweste muss Pflicht werden*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri..._artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2849727

*Vermisster Angler tot*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri..._artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2849683

*ASV Sprockhövel: Angler treffen auf müde Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/Angler-treffen-auf-muede-Fische-id3385790.html

*Fischerei: Kreis nimmt wieder Prüfung für Angler ab*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/Kreis-nimmt-wieder-Pruefung-fuer-Angler-ab-id3383800.html

*Angler im Stettiner See tot aufgefunden *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-im-stettiner-see-tot-aufgefunden--/de/News/21521794

*Angler laden zum Flohmarkt*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-laden-zum-flohmarkt_rmn01.c.8022613.de.html

*Unachtsame bringen Schlauchboote zum Kentern*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...htsame-bringen-Schlauchboote-zum-Kentern.html

*Fetzige Musik und Idylle*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/huenstetten/9216208.htm

*Angler im Stettiner See tot aufgefunden*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id9261_angler_stettiner_see_tot_aufgefunden.html

*Brunnenfest mit Seeblick*
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/295518/lokales

* Petri Heil am Demener Moorloch *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ticle/217/petri-heil-am-demener-moorloch.html

*Der Polizeisportverein Neuruppin feiert sein 20-jähriges Bestehen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...in-feiert-sein-jaehriges-Bestehen-Arbeit.html

*Ferienerlebnis am Fischweiher*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-sprendlingen-gensingen/gensingen/9220092.htm

*Neue Reusen werden einfach weggefischt*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/aachen...g=Neue-Reusen-werden-einfach-weggefischt.html

*POL-ST: Greven, Sachbeschädigung/Jugendlicher flüchtete*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43526/1658625/polizei_steinfurt

*Steaks beim Fischerfest zuerst weg*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rn/vg-bad-sobernheim/staudernheim/9219899.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die zehn besten FKK-Ziele laut Skyscanner - auch der Harz ist dabei*
http://www.urlaub-im-web.de/news-einzeln/1/august/201000002237/skyscanner-top-10-fkk-reiseziele.html

*Wandern, Baden und Angeln: Ein Besuch am Oberharzer Wasserregal*
http://www.ngz-online.de/reise/news/Ein-Besuch-am-Oberharzer-Wasserregal_aid_889805.html

*Aggressiver Hundehalter griff Angler an*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...Hundehalter-griff-Angler-an-_arid,108268.html

*Schrobenhausen: Fischerkönig gekürt*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/schrobenhausen/Schrobenhausen-Fischerkoenig-gekuert;art603,2307673


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fisch bei den Anglern*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...lum/vg-nierstein-oppenheim/selzen/9224325.htm

*Video: Angler-Torjubel jetzt auch in Japan*
http://sportbild.bild.de/SPORT/fuss...apan/kopie-des-island-torjubels-im-video.html

*Angler laden zum Flohmarkt*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-laden-zum-flohmarkt_rmn01.c.8030297.de.html

*SPD-Fraktion will Verbot gefährlicher Tiere*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=700368

*Toter bei Badeunfall in Tbilisi*
http://www.georgien-nachrichten.de/index.php?rubrik=panorama&cmd=n_einzeln&nach_id=17756

*Hoffnung auf großen Fisch am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474033101

*LAUFEN: Nur die Hacken gezeigt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Dilling-hat-erst-vor-drei-Jahren-wieder.html

*Serie „Natur aus erster Hand“: Teichlandschaft ganz ohne Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unna/Teichlandschaft-ganz-ohne-Angler-id3414771.html

*Angler befreien die Stege vom Schilf*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/9227641.htm

*Vermisster Angler nach Großfahndung aus Morast gerettet*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id9308_vermisster_angler_nach_grossfahndung_aus_morast_gerettet.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nicht schlecht, Herr Hecht*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...gen/Nicht-schlecht-Herr-Hecht_aid_890831.html

*„Mit Wurm und Made auf Forelle“ *
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...9601&tx_ttnews[backPid]=2863&cHash=41c66a3617

*Nachrichten 7 Tote bei Zusammenstoß ++ Satelliten für Afrika ++ Angler versank ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article941383.html

*Parschakow schafft Platz für Menschen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Ab heute Fischerfest am Teufensee*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.310e4b64-4b4a-47a2-9fe7-928e4badde68.html

*Zweites Zuhause am Mainparksee*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/aschaffenburg/aschaffenburg-stadt/stadt/art11846,1303561


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Landesfischereiverband kauft eigenes Gebäude*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...sfischereiverband_kauft_eigenes_Gebaeude.html

*Lastschiff erfasst Kahn - DLRG rettet zwei Angler*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...iff-erfasst-Kahn-DLRG-rettet-zwei-Angler.html

*Erfolgreiches Jugendlager des Nordhäuser Angelfischereivereins*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Nordhaeuser-Angelfischereivereins-2114836110

*Petri Heil am Stockdiek-See*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...rgen/1369046_Petri_Heil_am_Stockdiek_See.html

*Zwölf kleine Petrijünger*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/main-spessart/Zwoelf-kleine-Petrijuenger;art768,5682618

*Aber Fisch mögen sie nicht*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...elen/1369177_Aber_Fisch_moegen_sie_nicht.html

*Sonnenbarsch und Forelle*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/9239918.htm

*Knoten, Köder, Haken und Schnüre*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/gemuenden/gemuenden/art3989,1305110

*Angeln weckt Interesse*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngen/Angeln-weckt-Interesse;art372522,4420255

*Jugend soll Leben am Wasser kennen lernen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-bad-muenster/bad-muenster/9240010.htm

*Nachrichten Zwei Angler gerettet ++ Tödlicher Autounfall*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article943017.html

*Angelkahn von Schubschiff versenkt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...dem-Nieder-Neuendorfer-See-Angelkahn-von.html

*80 Prozent der Zeit für Naturschutz*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bad-kreuznach-bad-sobernheim-kirn/kirn/9240260.htm

*Angelsportclub Welkers entspannt sich an der Fulda*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsro...kers-entspannt-sich-an-der-Fulda;art25,326952


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Tag im Leben eines Taxifahrers: Der Taxifahrer, dein Freund und Helfer*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/Der-Taxifahrer-dein-Freund-und-Helfer-id3485971.html

*Fettes Brot am Angelhaken*
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3956&Alias=wzo&cob=511332

*„Petri Heil“ und Maden-Rennen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-informierte-Petri-Heil-und-Maden-Rennen.html

*Angler wollen ihre Idylle erhalten*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-wollen-ihre-idylle-erhalten_rmn01.c.8047414.de.html

*Opladen: Hilferuf am Wiembachteich*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...ten/Hilferuf-am-Wiembachteich_aid_891867.html

*Vor allem die Fischbrötchen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rn/vg-bad-sobernheim/staudernheim/9243118.htm

*Concierge-Dienst qualifiziert ...*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/conciergedienst-qualifiziert-_rmn01.c.8048104.de.html

*Kormoran ist Feind Nr. 1*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11430&showNews=790700

*Zwei Pferde saßen in der Ems fest*
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/noz_print/mt/09-mep-pferd.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischgenuss dank eingespieltem Team*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/hildburghausen/schleusingen/art34735,1227216

*Warten auf kapitale Burschen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474036347

*Bootsangeln muss auch am Rothsee erlaubt sein*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/hilpoltstein/leserbriefe/art75645,2309641

*Musik und Köstlichkeiten von der Angel*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/lokales/vorbach_und_taubertal/art5640,590949

*Fünf Tote bei Absturz in Alaska*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/C5638Q/3509169/Fuenf-Tote-bei-Absturz-in-Alaska.html

*Angler findet leblosen Körper*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...per.ea82f154-2973-48a4-a275-c8745ecb2b74.html

*Den Anglern fliegen die Fische davon*
http://www.lz-online.de/lokales/nor...fliegen_die_Fische_davon.html?em_index_page=1

*Findling zeigt die Richtung zum Kliestower See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ie-Richtung-zum-Kliestower-See-Steiniger.html

*Warten auf kapitale Burschen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Frauenleiche in der Ulmer Friedrichsau entdeckt*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/polizeibericht/art3458,590143

*Roses: Illegale Händler und Masseure an den Stränden können in diesem Jahr ...*
http://www.comprendes.de/nachrichte...koennen-in-diesem-jahr-nicht-bestraft-werden/


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rhauderfehn -Gleich zwei Termine gab es in diesem Kinder durften angeln*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=31258

*Hürde Fischereiprüfung*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/Huerde-Fischereipruefung-id3508265.html

*Bakterien: Kruppsee bleibt wegen Blaualgen vorerst gesperrt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...gen-Blaualgen-vorerst-gesperrt-id3506398.html

*Angler zelten bei Anglern*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/ruesselsheim/Angler-zelten-bei-Anglern;art1232,1071133

*Dosen statt Fische am Haken*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/209/dosen-statt-fische-am-haken.html

*Im Einklang mit der Natur und für Natur*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...m+Einklang+mit+der+Natur+und+f%FCr+Natur.html

*Kleine Angler fangen große Fische*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...Angler-fangen-grosse-Fische;art372440,4428058

*Toter aus See geborgen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...iler/Toter-aus-See-geborgen;art372526,4427678

*Passionierter Angler wird Koi-Züchter*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...i-Zuechter-_arid,410848_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Der Dreck wird zum echten Problem*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhesse...Dreck-wird-zum-echten-Problem;art1261,1071117

*Stillstand am Werbener See*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...-am-werbener-see/r-markranstaedt-a-43839.html

*Treffen mit Schiedsmann Manfred Müller: Ab-Schiedsmann*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/Ab-Schiedsmann-id3506933.html

* Elektroboot mitten durch die Reusen*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/249727/


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Behörde soll illegale Jungangler an Vereine verweisen*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...n-vereine-verweisen/r-schkeuditz-a-44126.html

*22 Kinder werfen im Oberwolfacher Ferienprogramm die Angel aus*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aus.281a9b34-3492-4d67-aea3-dfdb3edaaeda.html

*"Ein bayerisches Angel-Mekka" *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/2449727-128,1,0.html

*"Fisch hat eine faire Chance"*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...rticle/fisch-hat-eine-faire-chance-61985.html

*Dicker Fisch geht ins Netz*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1277474039588

*Stille Stunden am See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-leidenschaftlich-gern-Im-Verein-pflegt.html

*Bereits der siebte Titel für Thomas Kirchgäßner*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20100814_mmm0000000402404.html

*Eine freie Welt im Würgegriff*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/g5z38n/3515550/Eine-freie-Welt-im-Wuergegriff.html

*Ausrüstung für Angler-Nachwuchs*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/ingelheim/ingelheim/9260118.htm

*Angler werfen die Netze aus*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-werfen-die-netze-aus_rmn01.c.8063261.de.html

*Angler laden an den Baggersee*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-laden-an-den-baggersee_rmn01.c.8063848.de.html

*Friedel Haag hat kapitalen Hecht an der Angel*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...el_Haag_hat_kapitalen_Hecht_an_der_Angel.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglerunion Jena eV kümmert sich um den Erhalt des Genmaterials der Bachforelle*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...halt-des-Genmaterials-der-Bachforel-236052712

*Bodenwöhr: Gelungenes Fest am See*
http://www.otv.de/default.aspx?ID=2147&showNews=795298

* Jeder Fischfang wird bejubelt *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...elt.e2bf3c2d-0987-449d-9e9f-372d3ee3afe2.html

*Björn Wagener zur viel zu lange ungeklärten Teich-Frage in Freyenstein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ion-ist-alles-Bjoern-Wagener-zur-viel-zu.html

*Illegal geangelt*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hofheim/9268035.htm

*Dieser Super-Karpfen hat überlebt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...08/14/dieser-super-karpfen/hat-ueberlebt.html

*Applaus für die Bühnen-Akteure*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/enn...plaus-fuer-die-Buehnen-Akteure-id3564780.html

*Gelungenes Grillfest am See*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/9268059.htm

*Mitternacht lag der Gigant an Land*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Mainglitzer und Flussgeflüster*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/aschaffenburg/aschaffenburg-stadt/stadt/art11846,1312515

*Donaukanal: Fischen am Gastro-Ufer*
http://derstandard.at/1280984639854/Wien-Donaukanal-Fischen-am-Gastro-Ufer

*Barrieren in der Eider kommen weg*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/166669-Barrieren-in-der-Eider-kommen-weg.html

*Erste Erfahrungen beim Umgang mit der Angel*
http://www.idowa.de/laber-zeitung/container/container/con/769273.html

*Riesen Anglerglück am Alten Rhein*
http://www.vol.at/news/tp:vol:leser...16-02510716/gemeinde/gaissau/gemeinde/gaissau

* Casting: Dennis Moschkau angelt sich Gold *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/Dennis-Moschkau-angelt-sich-Gold-id3570355.html

*Anglerglück an Hasenteich und Schinderkiete*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Angeln ist nicht hip, aber es entspannt*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angeln-ist-nicht-hip-aber-es-entspannt_rmn01.c.8073939.de.html

*Schule für Petrijünger*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Schule-fuer-Petrijuenger-2143596172

*Fischsterben: Angler sitzen auf den Kosten*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ischsterben-angler-sitzen-auf-den-kosten.html

*Deutsche "Undercover-Angler" verhindern weiteres Blutbad auf den Färöer-Inseln*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/43450/1665248/journal_society_gmbh

*Sommerfest und Flohmarkt der Angler am Silbersee*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...r-angler-am-silbersee_rmn01.c.8073874.de.html

*Hundewiese: Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/Gegenseitige-Ruecksichtnahme-id3569445.html

*Schule für Petrijünger*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Schule-fuer-Petrijuenger-2143596172

*Heessener Angler ehren beim Sommerfest Jubilare*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/hamm/h...er-ehren-beim-sommerfest-jubilare-879678.html

*Diese Anglerin weiß, wie man fängt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...gefischen-in-Wusterhausen-Diese-Anglerin.html

*Picknick, Flohmarkt, Rock und Pop beim Angelverein*
http://cms.frankfurt-live.com/front_content.php?idcatart=89131


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Familienangeln des Kreisfischereivereins*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/daun/kurz/Kurz-Daun;art789,2522205

*Angelverbot gilt nicht für Kinder*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-des-Angelns-im-Schlossteich-diskutieren.html

*Anglertag in Töplitz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-erwartet-Anglertag-in-Toeplitz-FREIZEIT.html

*Nasses Abenteuer am Angelweiher *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/umkirch/nasses-abenteuer-am-angelweiher--34393348.html

*Polizei Northeim/Osterode / POL-NOM: Betrunkener Angler geht der Polizei ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-n...om-betrunkener-angler-geht--/de/News/21551918

*Zwei deutsche Angler sterben bei einem Schiffsbrand vor Irland*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/845175/Zwei-deutsche-Angler-sterben-bei-einem-Schiffsbrand-vor-Irland

*Musiker und Angler greifen zu Paddel und Schlauchboot*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Schiffsbrand: Deutsche Hobby-Angler sterben*
http://www.innsalzach24.de/nachrichten/welt/schiffsbrand-deutsche-hobby-angler-sterben-881717.html

*Der Biber fühlt sich hier wohl*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2537149

*Ammoniakwelle: Fischsterben im Fuhlensee*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...-Ammoniakwelle-Fischsterben-im-Fuhlensee.html

*PFT-Werte unter heikle Marke gesunken*
http://www.radioerft.de/erft/re/503489/news/rhein-erft_kreis

*Viel mehr Besucher als erwartet*
http://www.wochenende-frechen.de/rag-aui/docs/261268/frechen

*Freiburger Warenwelt (60): Happy Fischer*
http://fudder.de/artikel/2010/08/18/freiburger-warenwelt-60-happy-fischer/

*Viel Spaß und erste Fangerfolge beim Kindernachtangeln*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...erste-fangerfolge-beim-kindernachtangeln.html

*Fischen und Krebsen auf der Spur*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=22023

* Königshütter Talsperre als Wattenmeer bei Ebbe, Problem *
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/wernigerode/?em_cnt=1790282

*Die EDF warnt vor Gefahren am Rhein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/breisach/die-edf-warnt-vor-gefahren-am-rhein--34410701.html

*Aus den Händen gerissen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re.../vg-langenlonsheim/langenlonsheim/9280549.htm

*Polizei stoppt betrunkenen Angler*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/niedersachsen/296122/polizei-stoppt-betrunkenen-angler.html

*Nachrichten Strafbefehl für Betreuerin ++ 5 Kilo Gold in der Tüte ++ *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article951755.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Trotz Rekord-Schwimmleistung: Vier Tote befürchtet*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/welt/588729/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/panorama/welt/index.do

*Regen sorgt für wenig Beißlust bei den Fischen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20100820_mmm0000000424279.html

*Preiswürdige Renaturierung der Goldbeck*
http://www.tageblatt.de/db/main.cfm?DID=1801167

*Besuch beim Flusskrebs*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ebs.0777e4bc-111a-4070-afee-2cffaad840e9.html

*Die Echinger Lohe - geheimnisvoll und urwaldähnlich*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/85O382/3528395/Die-Echinger-Lohe-geheimnisvoll-und-urwaldaehnlich.html

*Landesanglerverband lädt zum 11. Kinder- und Jugendtag*
http://www.berlinonline.de/aktuelles/berlin/detail_ddp_1282290362.php

*Däne schwimmt stundenlang um das Leben seiner Freunde*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaft/0,1518,712796,00.html

*Angeln auf dem Fußballplatz*
http://www.stern.de/sport/fussball/skurriler-torjubel-angeln-auf-dem-fussballplatz-1595378.html

*Angeln mit dem Chor „Jezimus“*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=5154

*Kleiner Moorsee soll größer werden*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhesse...-Moorsee-soll-groesser-werden;art1297,1092181

*Jungaale starben im Steckelsdorfer See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nachgebessert-werden-Jungaale-starben-im.html

*Holzbildhauerpleinair: Plastiken bleiben am Cospudener See*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...am-cospudener-see/r-markkleeberg-a-45486.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Noch Plätze frei beim Abangeln!*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/noch-plaetze-frei-beim-abangeln-sauerlandkurier_kat116_id128166.html

*Ein Fisch für zwei*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3522191952

*Mehr als 1000 Helfer messen sich*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totalloka...itung-Feuerwehr-Jugendrotkreuz;art752,2526416

*Die Glotter soll kein Müllkanal sein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/glottertal/die-glotter-soll-kein-muellkanal-sein--34522696.html

*Kleinere Fische im Netz*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/9298894.htm

*Jugendliche starten erholt in den Alltag*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.usedom&id=707178

*Nur ein paar Angler jubeln*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/nur-ein-paar-angler-jubeln/1908422.html

*Vom Autoreifen bis zum Sofateil / Petrijünger kümmern sich um saubere Gewässer ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/magdeburg/magdeburg/?em_cnt=1792949

*Fischfilet beim ASV schnell ausverkauft*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/9298906.htm

*Voerde: Ein neuer Weg zum Rheinufer*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...e/Ein-neuer-Weg-zum-Rheinufer_aid_896932.html

*Gemütliche Feier der Marinekameradschaft*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...etliche-feier-marinekameradschaft-888130.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelurlaub: Je weiter nördlich, desto größer der Fisch*
http://www.markenpost.de/news_Angelurlaub-Je-weiter-noerdlich-desto-groesser-der-Fisch_88753.html

*Kinder angeln mit dem Hegefischerverein *
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/boenen/kinder-angeln-hegefischerverein-889678.html

*Angelnde Politiker Ganz dicke Fische*
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,712916,00.html

*Die Fische sind wieder da: Neues Leben in der Wupper*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=921666

*Anglerkönig des Sandbühlsees gesucht*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.27bb7c2d-f8fd-4ef6-9cee-1bab1318c773.html

* Wett-Angler müssen zum Lügendetektor-Test *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,713272,00.html

*Messe für Angler im Stadtforum *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...e-fuer-Angler-im-Stadtforum;art372551,4445002

*Paddler und Angler streiten um Fluss*
http://www.hna.de/reise/aktuelles/nachrichten/paddler-angler-streiten-fluss-889638.html

*Polizei sucht nach vermisstem Angler im Kummerower See*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...cht-nach-vermisstem-angler-im-kummerower-see/

*Angler setzen Ochsensee in Flammen*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/lippe.php?id=41125&artikel=1

*Ein Geben und Nehmen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-acht-Erdenbuerger-zur-ehrenvollen-Taufe.html

*Angler planen rechtliche Schritte*
http://www.radioerft.de/erft/re/505449/news/rhein-erft_kreis

*Das Hobby mit dem Haken Tübinger Kreisfischer pflegen die Natur – und ihre ...*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...-Natur-–-und-ihre-Tradition-_arid,109884.html

* Angelfreunde Almetal stellen sich beim Fischerfest vor *
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachrichten/regional/paderborn.php?id=41174&artikel=1

*Ferienspaß: Rotaugen zappeln am Haken*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/Rotaugen-zappeln-am-Haken-id3602796.html

*Robinsonade – Mit dem Kajak durch Karelien*
http://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article5314884/Robinsonade-Mit-dem-Kajak-durch-Karelien.html

*Viel Vergnügen mit dem Fischereiverein am Stadtsee*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.39b90006-4005-4114-8a55-5ea53e0ff4df.html

*Dreimal in der Woche gibt es Fisch*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/worms/stadtteile/hochheim/9306941.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Riesenaal hängt an der Angel*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...ne/1378139_Riesenaal_haengt_an_der_Angel.html

*Bocholter fängt einen 2,24 Meter langen Riesenfisch im Rhein*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...en_224_Meter_langen_Riesenfisch_im_Rhein.html

*Wenn der Fisch gut beißt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012569559775&listid=1016799959889

*Hörschweiler sucht Anglerkönig*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nig.8488769d-8ebb-415d-8845-00209ec593bd.html

*Jubiläum der Patenschaft*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...atenschaft-_arid,418208_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Noch einmal im Urftsee geangelt*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1281431648728.shtml

*Blutiger Protest gegen Pelztiere*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-Protest-gegen-Pelztiere-Demonstration.html

*Neues Leben für den alten Hafen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hard-Brennecke-will-die-Kalkoefen-seiner.html

*Bezirksregierung untersagt Fischen an Siegmündung*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=778167

* Angler-Verband-Eifel eV bietet Angelkurse an. *
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=57996

* Stefanie Jungmann wieder erfolgreich *
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=19&entry=17777

*Einen kapitalen Wels aus der Jagst gefischt Fang von Karl Kurz bringt es auf ...*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/land/art5509,606835

*Fischsterben in der Maade*
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...9775&tx_ttnews[backPid]=2863&cHash=87b59cc1a6

*Barrierefrei Angeln im Oosbachtal.*
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=58021

*Mehr als nur Angeln ohne Fisch*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2228573_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4495.html

*Mehr Wasser, mehr Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-Kreisanglerverband-etabliert-sich-die.html

*Viele Informationen über das Angeln und die heimischen Fischarten*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20100827_mmm0000000451192.html

*Angler von U-Boot erschreckt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/index_...777658e2a3233fdff029aac&param=news&id=2873598

*Feuerwehr und Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ei-rund-Geburtstage-Feuerwehr-und-Angler.html

*Nicht Park, nicht freie Natur*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1281431654098.shtml

*Taucher suchen Reusen im Kummerower See ab*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=709093

*Barbara Engel - "deadline"*
http://www.unser-luebeck.de/content/view/2478/287/

*Szenen aus 33 Jahren Ehe*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/178374.szenen-aus-33-jahren-ehe.html

*Rabiater Angler verletzt Wasserschutzpolizisten*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...r-Angler-verletzt-Wasserschutzpolizisten.html

*Wilderer: Aggressiver Angler verletzt Wasserschutzpolizisten*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-akt...r-Angler-verletzt-Wasserschutzpolizisten.html

*Angeln verboten an der Siegmündung*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1281431219337.shtml

*Kriminalität: Wilderer wird ertappt - und greift sofort einen Polizisten an*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...pt-und-greift-sofort-einen-Polizisten-an.html

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: U-Boot erschreckt Angler*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/regionales/hamburg/article9247665/U-Boot-erschreckt-Angler.html

*Angler sind sauer, Bürgermeister ist nervös*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...Buergermeister-ist-nervoes-_arid,4150178.html

*Rutland Water in England: Geheimtipp für Angler*
http://www.xy-presse.de/2010/08/27/rutland-water-in-england-geheimtipp-fur-angler/

*Wasserwerke Westfalen: Die Ruhr in Westhofen wird wieder abgesenkt
*http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwerte/Die-Ruhr-in-Westhofen-wird-wieder-abgesenkt-id3615619.html

*Lachs Programm*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1281431656144.shtml

*Mehr als 100 Menschen seit langem vermisst*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2876388

*Angelruten und Zubehör erbeutet*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angelruten-und-zubehoer-erbeutet/id_42684084/index

*Bachforellen aus dem Linach-See*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...forellen-aus-dem-Linach-See;art372542,4454233

*Was Angler für die Artenvielfalt tun*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...-fuer-die-Artenvielfalt-tun;art473133,4454427

*Angler sauer auf Gemeinde*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...m/Angler-sauer-auf-Gemeinde;art372491,4454308

*Britischer Angler holte einen Piranha aus der Themse*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/846771/Britischer-Angler-holte-einen-Piranha-aus-der-Themse

*„Dem See geht's nachher besser“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...eht-s-nachher-besser-ldquo-;art473649,4454425

*Ein Slawenboot wird kommen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nbaum-Streit-zwischen-dem-kleinen-Ziesar.html

*Frisch aus dem Ofen*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/frisch-aus-dem-ofen_rmn01.c.8124538.de.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aufgefahren - Gegen Leitplanke geprallt - unzulässiges Angeln*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1186679

*Möhringen bietet Kindern Programm*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...en-bietet-Kindern-Programm-_arid,4151162.html

*Angeln verboten!*
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/265260/niederkassel

* Kinder legen Angeln aus *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aus.984d5d7f-9082-4d99-aa7f-640bbd3767ca.html

*Seeufer: Betrunkener zieht Angler Bierflasche über*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ht-Angler-Bierflasche-ueber;art372455,4456235

*ASV ist jetzt Herr im eigenen Teich*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/asv-ist-jetzt-herr-im-eigenen-teich_rmn01.c.8128639.de.html

*Fischer-Bündnis gegen Umweltschützer*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11432&showNews=806315

*Briten werden für Touristen fit gemacht*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/r...-fuer-briten/touristen-olympische-spiele.html

*Literatur Christoph Schwennicke über „Das Glück am Haken“*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/buecher/...cke-ueber-das-glueck-am-haken_aid_547271.html

*Beim Angeln die Seele baumeln lassen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sen.321fc124-3bc1-43af-9af9-60cff563ddcd.html

*Graskarpfen könnten die Täter sein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.cac67b90-256d-4fb2-b4ea-4d14e5df44a2.html

*Gepunktet mit Aal, Brassen, Güster und Plötz*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...nktet-mit-aal-brassen-guester-und-ploetz.html

*Im Dunkeln fischen*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/loehne/loehne/3728336_Im_Dunkeln_fischen.html

*Dorschkönig wird am Sonntag gekrönt*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal...18/dorschkoenig-wird-am-sonntag-gekroent.html

*Fischerstechen fiel ins Wasser Großer Andrang beim Seefest des ...*
http://www.neckar-chronik.de/Home/n...lsportvereins-Hoerschweiler-_arid,110579.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Zapper-Philipp: Interviews im Ruderboot*
http://www.mainpost.de/nachrichten/...ilipp-Interviews-im-Ruderboot;art3809,5712093

*"Ein Fisch für 2" *
http://www.dd-inside.com/newsticker/6965-ein-fisch-fuer-2

*Dicker Fang für die Angler*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/dicker-fang-fuer-die-angler_rmn01.c.8137791.de.html

*Kröten statt Karpfen gesehen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/20100902_mmm0000000474354.html

*Angler legen Geheimköder aus*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aus.67cf0d23-fd3b-41b0-abb9-dfceba70267e.html

*Kleine Angler gehen auf großen Fischfang*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ang.2063fd1b-e1d2-4f11-9cab-1d9b6a1250cb.html

*Fischwilderer auf dem Kritzower See*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../210/fischwilderer-auf-dem-kritzower-see.html

*Anglernachwuchs aus Hessen zu Besuch*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=22136

*Schönburg holt Gold mit dem Team*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Geliebt, gehasst - der Kormoran Was halten Sie von unserem Vogel des Jahres?*
http://www.br-online.de/bayern2/tagesgespraech/tagesgespraech-kormoran-fische-ID1283322188476.xml

*Rudolf Bindig wird 70 Jahre*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...Rudolf-Bindig-wird-70-Jahre;art372490,4459980

*Flugangeln im Grünen Einfach mal 'ne Fliege machen*
http://www.zeit.de/lebensart/2010-09/fliegenfischen

*Kenntnisse in Theorie und Praxis erworben*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ben.282796d1-5b18-49df-a46a-a41a5204be33.html

*Ein Fisch für zwei - 1 - Gesprächsreihe*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe2000000000001661722

*Ferienspiele: Erst angeln, dann schlemmen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...angeln-dann-schlemmen-_articleId,4153067.html

*Ministerium zeichnet Angler aus*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Hude/740943-25/story.csp

*Glückswallung für Sander Angler*
http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich.../glueckswallung-fuer-sander-angler-63292.html

*Fotostrecke Fliegenfischen Da wartet die Forelle*
http://www.zeit.de/lebensart/2010-08/fs-fliegenfischen

*Irische Songs zum Feuerwerk*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostock/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2881328

* Frankfurter angeln in Weinheim *
http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...345&kat=113&artikel=109546334&red=27&ausgabe=

*Tom Pauls in neuem Stück*
http://www.dresdeneins.tv/nachrichten/Tom_Pauls_in_neuem_Stueck-332.html

*Wassermann macht Urlaub am Fluss*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...gler-aus-Schoenwalde-faehrt-nicht-in-den.html

*Ein prominenter Angler*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/art4295,617637

*Vermisster 18-Jähriger tot aus Trammer See geborgen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...8-Jaehriger-tot-aus-Trammer-See-geborgen.html

*Ferienprogramm: Abschluss beim Sommerfest der Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-beim-Sommerfest-der-Angler;art372518,4463101

*Suche nach Angler in Datteln geht weiter*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ostvest/Suche-nach-Angler-in-Datteln-geht-weiter-id3644706.html

*Klimawandel! Riesen-Welse werden zur Plage*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ru...-sie-unsere-fischbest_C3_A4nde-aufressen.html

*Käpt'n Heinz Steffens findet den Dorsch.*
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-827861.html

*Fahndungserfolg: Schläger ist für Polizei ein alter Bekannter*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...Polizei-ein-alter-Bekannter;art372455,4462986

*Die Sache mit dem Haken*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/die-sache-mit-dem-haken/-/1472782/4617000/-/index.html

*Fisch am Haken*
http://www.falkenseeaktuell.de/2010/09/04/fisch-am-haken/

*Deutscher Resident beim Fischen auf den Kanaren verschwunden*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...nt-beim-fischen-auf-den-kanaren-verschwunden/


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jungfischer am See*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.f3609ab6-2dea-4feb-a2d7-c24d5e029f14.html

*Dorfwoche riss die Bokhorster mit*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/807/dorfwoche-riss-die-bokhorster-mit.html

*Angler: Feste Größe in Pflege von Gewässern und Tieren*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...esse_in_Pflege_von_Gewaessern_und_Tieren.html

*Schiffbrüchiger Angler aus 17 Grad kalter Ostsee gerettet*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/schiffbru...rad-kalter-ostsee-gerettet--/de/News/21585513

*Kröten, Molche, Frösche haben Hilfe nötig*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/cas...he-Froesche-haben-Hilfe-noetig-id3652792.html

*Sporttaucher wollen Klarheit*
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...9881&tx_ttnews[backPid]=2863&cHash=87b0945b3b

*Ein Paradies zwischen Anglerlatein und Postkartensicht*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...rlatein-und-Postkartensicht-_arid,267234.html

*Die Schildkröte am Angelhaken*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/ilmenau/ilmenaulokal/art2447,1242556

*Freundschaftsangeln: Effkemann zieht Fünf-Kilo-Karpfen aus dem See*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...Fuenf-Kilo-Karpfen-aus-dem-See;art963,1022494

*Statt Schleie biss Amur-Karpfen an*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*45 Kinder und Jugendliche besuchten die Angelschule am Rangsdorfer Kiessee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...besuchten-die-Angelschule-am-Rangsdorfer.html

*Warten, bis der Wels beißt*
http://www.fnp.de/nnp/region/lokales/warten-bis-der-wels-beisst_rmn01.c.8157906.de.html

*Anglerkrone des Stromfestes ging an einen Berliner — Einheimische legen nach *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...44a51d9b0999db507455467&param=news&id=2884817

*Prüfung für Angler*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/trier/Kurz-Trier;art777,2539812

*Sägeweiherfest gut besucht*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Saegeweiherfest-gut-besucht;art372523,4466901

*Fünf-Kilo-Karpfen gefischt*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...borg/1386369_Fuenf_Kilo_Karpfen_gefischt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelsport: Abseits der Hektik unserer Welt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/drolshagen/Abseits-der-Hektik-unserer-Welt-id3661653.html

*Vermisster deutscher Angler wurde auf Teneriffa tot aufgefunden*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...r-angler-wurde-auf-teneriffa-tot-aufgefunden/

*Angeln statt Baden*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/westerkappeln/1386869_Angeln_statt_Baden.html

*Musikzug Historische Schützen feierte*
http://www.koelner-wochenspiegel.de/rag-kws/docs/269925/lokales

*Olliver Pfeiffer fängt kapitalen Barsch*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...-pfeiffer-faengt-kapitalen-barsch-909010.html

*Angler sollen mehr bezahlen*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/218/angler-sollen-mehr-bezahlen.html

*Geduldiges Warten auf den dicken Fisch*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/stuttgart_und_region/art5592,621967

*PETA: Männlichkeits-Kampagne - Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*
http://www.vip-chicks.de/peta-maennlichkeits-kampagne-haben-angler-kurze-ruten-11465.html

*Jetzt auch E-Boote auf Rudower See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eilte-Genehmigung-Jetzt-auch-E-Boote-auf.html

*Angler danken Förderkreis*
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/bad-kissingen/Angler-danken-Foerderkreis;art770,5720511


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Peta erstattet Anzeige gegen die Angler des Riesenfisches*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...zeige_gegen_die_Angler_des_Riesenfisches.html

*Frankreich: Angler fischte gigantischen Koi-Karpfen aus einem See*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/848272/Frankreich-Angler-fischte-gigantischen-Koi-Karpfen-aus-einem-See

*Ohne Tattoo eine Rarität*
http://www.hna.de/sport/regionalspo...ttingen/ohne-tattoo-eine-raritaet-912138.html

*Angelsport fasziniert Kinder*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/haeusern/Angelsport-fasziniert-Kinder;art372598,4472191

*Angler zieht rekordverdächtigen Karpfen aus dem Wasser*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2238760_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4293.html

*Noch Plätze frei für angehende Angler*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/mosel/kurz/Kurz-Gro-223-littgen;art778,2543032

*Manege frei zum Ende des Ferienprogramms beim Anglerfest*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...enprogramms-beim-Anglerfest;art372518,4472249


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Heute wieder Koch-Casting "Deutschlands Meisterkoch" bei Sat.1*
http://www.ratgeberbox.de/ratgeber/...ch-casting-deutschlands-meisterkoch-bei-sat-1

*Vom Angeln fasziniert*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...rheim/Vom-Angeln-fasziniert;art372507,4474509

*Ein Heim für die Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ettenheim/ein-heim-fuer-die-angler--35265905.html

*Ferienprogramm endet mit Fest*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...rienprogramm-endet-mit-Fest;art372518,4474248

*Vielitz verteilt Geld auf die Vereine*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tz-verteilt-Geld-auf-die-Vereine-Politik.html

*POL-HBPP: Außenbordmotor am Edersee gestohlen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43615/1679878/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*Umstrittener Aufruf Neu-Ulm: Kormoran-Jagd als Gewinnspiel*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2240269_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html

*Wie viele Kanus verträgt die Wupper?*
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/Ho...upper-49dea72f-e13e-4578-8cac-f9d4c51507b6-ds

*Schwiegertochter gesucht 2010: Edmund*
http://www.newsblitz.de/schwiegertochter-gesucht-2010-edmund-11009.html

*Angelsportverein „Gut Fang“ feierte gelungenes Jubiläumsfest*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...t_Fang_feierte_gelungenes_Jubilaeumsfest.html

*Wenn die Angler einladen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/inzlingen/wenn-die-angler-einladen--35320371.html

*Fundstücke: Müllfischer in der Ruhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/Muellfischer-in-der-Ruhr-id3701366.html

*14. Drachenboot-Festival: Affen, Elche und Piraten*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/Affen-Elche-und-Piraten-id3700542.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Immer ein guter Fang beim Fliegenfischen und Spinnrutenangeln auf Kuba*
http://www.freie-pressemitteilungen.de/modules.php?name=PresseMitteilungen&file=article&sid=20093

*13.09.2010 | 11:31 | Thüringer Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Forsten, Umwelt ...*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...&pfach=1&quelle=0&n_firmanr_=104462&sektor=pm
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Es tut sich was in Deutschand - zur Abwechslung mal für statt gegen Angler! Lobenswert!

*Angeln ohne Fischereischein wird erleichtert*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...7c659d71616149561237120&param=news&id=2891725
*Anmerkung der Red.: *Und für M-V gilt das gleiche wie vorher für Thüringen geschrieben: Lobenswert!

*Verordnung geändert: Touristenfischereischein leichter erhältlich und länger ...*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id98...ein_leichter_erhaeltlich_laenger_gueltig.html

* Thüringen bietet Vierteljahres-Angelscheine an *
http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/ost-thueringen/7666292.html

*Legal angeln auch ohne Prüfung*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/thuringen/316282/legal-angeln-prufung.html

*Angler im Fischklub*
http://www.fr-online.de/sport/angler-im-fischklub/-/1472784/4641774/-/index.html

*Naturschützer an der Angel*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachrichten/kreis-oberhavel/naturschuetzer-angel-916549.html

*Viel gelernt und viel Spaß gehabt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...fen-sich-zum-Wochenendlager-in-Neubrueck.html

*Auf die Geduldsprobe gestellt *
http://www.ovb-online.de/muehldorf/geduldsprobe-gestellt-917249.html

*Zieh Leine, Angler!*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,717226,00.html

*Angler meiden die Schnelle Havel / Bis 2013 sollen zehn Altarme angeschlossen ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eiden-die-Schnelle-Havel-Bis-sollen-zehn.html

*50 Jahre SAV: Jubiläumsparty der Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hemer/Jubilaeumsparty-der-Angler-id3708134.html

*POL-DA: Angler finden Diebesgut/ gestohlene Posträder und ein Rucksack aufgetaucht*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4969/1680937/polizeipraesidium_suedhessen

*800 Kinder beim Ferienprogramm*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-Kinder-beim-Ferienprogramm;art372518,4478063

*Sommerferienprogramm der Stadt Günzburg war ein voller Erfolg*
http://www.locally.de/nachricht/14296/sommerferienprogramm-der-stadt-guenzburg-war-ein-voller-erfolg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler pachten Neuweiher weiter*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...er-pachten-Neuweiher-weiter;art372486,4481563

*Streit um Altarme in der Spree*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/255931/

*Pilzsuche: Das Netz voller Pilze*
http://www.zeit.de/lebensart/essen-trinken/2010-09/pilzsuche-im-netz

*Der Traum vom dicken Fisch*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kultur-sonstige/der-traum-vom-dicken-fisch--35523624.html

*Vorbereitungskurse für die Fischereischeinprüfung werden in Beetzendorf immer ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/kloetze/?em_cnt=1814655

*Verbotener kommerzieller Handel mit Walfleisch auf Färöer-Inseln aufgedeckt*
http://www.boulevard-baden.de/lokal...alfleisch-auf-faroer-inseln-aufgedeckt-253565

*Wohnen in Velbert: Leben wie im Urlaub *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/velbert/Leben-wie-im-Urlaub-id3722589.html

*Tierwelt: Den Grundeln auf den Grund gehen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Den-Grundeln-auf-den-Grund-gehen-id3725690.html

*Menschliche Überreste in einem Hai entdeckt*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1041081

*Emmerich: PETA zeigt Rekord-Angler an*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...h/PETA-zeigt-Rekord-Angler-an_aid_907949.html

*Ministerium schreibt Staustufen vor*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/kein-treppenwitz-fuer-fische/-/1472782/4655272/-/index.html

*Fischer-Vorwürfe wundern Härle*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...er-Vorwuerfe-wundern-Haerle;art372491,4485254

*Darin kann man sich aalen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/mehrwert/kolumnen/Kolumnen;art8048,2550476

*Emmerich: Haben Fische Schmerzen?*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...merich/Haben-Fische-Schmerzen_aid_907948.html

*»Monsterkrabbe« im Landgraben*
http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/gross-gerau/trebur/-Monsterkrabbe-im-Landgraben;art1261,1198506

*Philosophie des Angelns: Warum wir Fische lieben*
http://www.zeit.de/2010/37/L-SM-Angeln

*Aus diesem Bach ziehen Angler nur Gehölz und Müll *
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...nur-gehoelz-und-muell_rmn01.c.8216473.de.html

*Zweiter Platz für DRK-Lebensretter aus Mainz-Bingen*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...bensretter-aus-Mainz-Bingen-_arid,138730.html

*Nützliches für Angel-Freunde*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/9417710.htm

*Auch die Jungfischer machen einen dicken Fang*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ang.3b389363-5dbf-427a-8a5a-b10e10144a25.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Terminverschiebung bei den Anglern*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/detail.php?nr=45892&kategorie=arnsberg-neheim

*Angler flieht mit Sprung in den Neckar*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/heidelberg/artikel/20100921_mmm0000000576971.html

*Angler macht kapitalen Fang*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/linsengericht/9422212.htm

*Angler werfen den Grill an*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-werfen-den-grill-an_rmn01.c.8221045.de.html

*Flüge Irland: Fliegen zum Angeln und Wandern in die Natur*
http://www.nur-flug-tours.de/news/airlinenews-10550.htm

*Rotauge, sei wachsam: Schüler angeln*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...0418_Rotauge_sei_wachsam_Schueler_angeln.html

*Riesenzander aus Baggersee gefischt*
Riesenzander aus Baggersee gefischt

*Neues Projekt des Institutes für Binnenfischerei Potsdam Oebisfelder Angler ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/kloetze/?em_cnt=1818716

*Begegnungen im Zeitungs-Tunnel*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/bingen/9425933.htm

*Verlässliche Partner für das Miteinander im Ort*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=719894

*ASV Vreden: Abangeln im Jubiläumsjahr*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/vreden/Abangeln-im-Jubilaeumsjahr;art969,1038039

*Gerd-Peter Diederich über Interessenkonflikte im Streit um die ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-schlecht-aus-Gerd-Peter-Diederich-ueber.html

*Großer Hecht schnappt zu *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...s/Grosser-Hecht-schnappt-zu;art372502,4490719


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nackter Schwimmer attackiert Angler*
*http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Nackter-Schwimmer-attackiert-Angler-261255308
*


----------



## LocalPower (27. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die schönste Form des Scheiterns*
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,719407,00.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Besuchern stehen zahlreiche Testparcours zur Verfügung*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ung.633ab0b7-0f8b-4fd4-b1ee-00518b048a35.html

*18. Etappe am 22.09.2010: Wansleben am See - Granschütz*
http://www.mdr.de/mann-o-mann/7694079.html

*Wer den ersten Stein warf*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-hersfeld-rotenburg/rotenburg/ersten-stein-warf-929519.html

*Schönheitskur für die Nidda*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/schoenheitskur-fuer-die-nidda_rmn01.c.8232515.de.html

*Treffen im Morgengrauen*
http://www.ovb-online.de/wasserburg/treffen-morgengrauen-929782.html

*News: Stadt Köln reduziert Zahl der Fische im Aachener Weiher*
http://www.citynews-koeln.de/weiher-aachener-fischerei-koelner-gewaesser-amt-_id1849.html

*Siegburg-Braschoß - Sachbeschädigung an Pkw*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/siegburg-braschoss-sachbeschaedigung-an-pkw/id_42931672/index

*Thierbacher Teich liegt auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1153116380984&listid=1018348861922

*Herbstfisch Angler mit roten Rüben*
http://kurier.at/freizeit/genuss/2033085.php

*Angel-Urlaub in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*
http://www.ostsee-netz.de/174/2010-1223/angel-urlaub-mecklenburg-vorpommern.html

*Rheinberg: Lebendköder? PETA zeigt ASV Berka an*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...oeder-PETA-zeigt-ASV-Berka-an_aid_910447.html

*Mit ner Reblaus auf der Unstrut*
http://www.myheimat.de/naumburg/freizeit/mit-ner-reblaus-auf-der-unstrut-d858558.html

*Kalenderblatt 2010: 24. September*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1043552

*Sportfischer landeten Rekord-Wels an*
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/278053/kerpen

*Emmerich: Riesenwels: Klever Staatsanwaltschaft zeigt keine Reaktio*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...ltschaft-zeigt-keine-Reaktion_aid_910769.html

*Gericht: Verbot überrascht Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Verbot-ueberrascht-Angler-id3756657.html

*Röhrspielkino im Schlaubetal*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/260474/

*Angler fordern Lebensraum für Frösche*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...rn-Lebensraum-fuer-Froesche;art372448,4495264

*Fuhrs Woche: Träumen vom dicken Fisch*
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/debatte/article9858760/Traeumen-vom-dicken-Fisch.html

*Starzel gut erholt*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/art5612,646009

*Es bleibt kaum noch Zeit für große Fische *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Interessante Fangquote am Morgen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.06c45d88-b8fb-41af-9e04-dc5f4b830f3a.html

* Schwimmer als Köder für Angler*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Schwimmer-als-Koeder-fuer-Angler-1357443683

*Der Besucher fischt nicht im Trüben*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2252241_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4288.html

*„Komm´se heut´ nicht. . .“*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/nordwalde/1404825_Kommse_heut_nicht._._..html

*Frische Maräne bei den Müritz-Fischtagen*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/fischtage103.html

*Nidda als Müllcontainer*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/nidda-als-muellcontainer_rmn01.c.8251030.de.html

*Petrijünger setzen "angeschlagene" Tiere in die Wipper um*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...geschlagene-Tiere-in-die-Wipper-um-1245062456

*Hau ruck, wir säubern die Nidda!*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/hau-ruck-wir-saeubern-die-nidda_rmn01.c.8251522.de.html

* Schreck am Sonntagmorgen*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=7526&showNews=831718

*32-jähriger Angler ertrunken*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11432&showNews=832359

*Fisch-Bestand reduziert Platz gemacht im Aachener Weiher*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1283520687279.shtml

*Angler verunglückt beim Fischen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...-verunglueckt-beim-Fischen-_arid,4165516.html

*Abangeln am Pfefferfließ*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-Saison-Abangeln-am-Pfefferfliess-NATUR.html

*Attackierter Angler: "Der will mich ersäufen"*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...rter-Angler-Der-will-mich-ersaeufen-767319339

*Angler stirbt im eiskalten See*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...ler-stirbt-im-eiskalten-See;art372561,4500098

*Schlatter Angler nicht zu schlagen*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/art5612,649368

*Spezialkommando überwältigt Landstreicher*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...mando-ueberwaeltigt-Landstreicher;art67,14153

*Auto im Mittellandkanal versenkt*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/auto-im-mittellandkanal-versenkt--/de/News/21626873

*Killmayer ist auch am Gewehr ein Meister*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ter.1cd37add-4352-49f7-ba50-710caaae6625.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler: Ermittlungen wegen Unfallhergang dauern an*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...gen-Unfallhergang-dauern-an;art372561,4501997

*Negativrekord macht Florstädter Angler glücklich*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/9451193.htm

*Tolle Erfolge abgefischt*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/neuhaus/art30273,1255477

*Pferd & Jagd 2010: Europas größte Ausstellung für Reiten, Jagen, Angeln*
http://www.tiergesundheit-aktuell.de/pferde/aktuelles-567.php?seite=

*Angeln am Westfälischen Meer*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?aktion=jour_pm&comefrom=scan&r=426376

*Angler springt Angel hinterher und stirbt*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...Angel-hinterher-und-stirbt-_arid,4166611.html

*Wussten Sie, dass Bundeskanzlerin Merkel einen Angelschein hat?*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/standa...zlerin-angela-merkel-hat-den-angelschein.html

*170 Petrijünger im Wettstreit*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ticle/805/170-petrijuenger-im-wettstreit.html

*Angler stirbt im Ruschweiler See*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...r-stirbt-im-Ruschweiler-See;art372561,4499543

*Maränen werden bald für eigenen Nachwuchs sorgen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

* Salzstetter gehen auf Tauchstation *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ion.21c1bc9e-9af5-4c65-a020-3914e387ccf2.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Freizeit: „Die schönste Form zu angeln“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nachrodt-wiblingwerde/Die-schoenste-Form-zu-angeln-id3777818.html

*Angeln am Berndorfer Weiher*
http://www.volksfreund.de/totallokal/gerolstein/kurz/Kurz-Berndorf;art8069,2562367

*Runter vom Ufer - rauf auf den Steg*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/herford/herford/3805276_Runter_vom_Ufer_-_rauf_auf_den_Steg.html

*Kappeln - Landarzt und mehr*
http://www.urlaubskataloge-gratis.de/news/kappeln,2087.html

*Unterste Schublade Zum Leserbr...*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/unterste-schublade-zum-leserbr_rmn01.c.8273269.de.html

*Mit dem Rad durchs Alpenvorland*
http://reisen.t-online.de/mit-dem-rad-durchs-alpenvorland-/id_42992492/index

*Messe Pferd & Jagd 2010 * 2. bis 5. Dezember * Hannover*
http://www.pferde.de/Messe-Pferd-Jagd-2010-2-bis-5-Dezember-Hannover.6233687.html

*Meerforelle fühlt sich offenbar wohl*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/9468919.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler schießt mit Luftpistole um sich*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...sst-mit-Luftpistole-um-sich;art378131,4509181

*Torben Hoffmann trifft*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1048077

*Generationenhaus macht Programm*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...z/241469/Generationenhaus+macht+Programm.html

*Vereinseigene Ordner sorgen für Disziplin unter den 2000 organisierten Anglern ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/magdeburg/magdeburg/?em_cnt=1829757

*30. Mickhauser Bergrennen: Warum es so viele Menschen anzieht*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2258997_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4500.html

*Angler droht mit Waffe*
http://www.donau3fm.de/default.aspx?ID=3700&showNews=842282

*20. Messe für Jagd und Angeln öffnet am Freitag*
http://www.info-tv-leipzig.de/news/...esse-fuer-jagd-und-angeln-oeffnet-am-freitag/

*Eine glückliche Helene*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ails/article/803/eine-glueckliche-helene.html

*Elchingen: Angler schießt um sich*
http://www.wellsaid.de/elchingen-angler-schiest-um-sich-7164

*Rückschnitt macht Ufer sicher*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...t/Rueckschnitt-macht-Ufer-sicher;art215,87699

*Mann findet Leichenteile in bayerischem Badesee*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article10067049/Mann-findet-Leichenteile-in-bayerischem-Badesee.html

*Große Schau der Rettungsdienste*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/grosse-schau-der-rettungsdienste_rmn01.c.8287001.de.html

*Erlabrunn (Lkr. Würzburg) Polizei entdeckt Torso einer Frau*
http://www.br-online.de/studio-fran...badesee-ID1286173931756.xml?_requestid=219692

*Beirat gegen Kanu-Strecke auf dem Elbsee*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/regional/beirat-gegen-kanu-strecke-auf-dem-elbsee-1.102214

*81 Fische beißen an*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.263c40ac-4326-4a3a-ad33-fbdbb37a7f6b.html

*Mexiko: Begegnung mit einem Krokodil endete für einen Angler tödlich*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/852791/M...em-Krokodil-endete-fuer-einen-Angler-toedlich

*2011 sind die Ladies dran*
http://www.welt.de/sport/golf/article10085992/2011-sind-die-Ladies-dran.html

*NWM: Betrunkene schlagen Angler ins Gesicht*
http://www.svz.de/aus-dem-polizeibericht/artikeldetail/article/669/-08889814ef.html

*Nieder Angler in Teufelsküche*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/nieder-angler-in-teufelskueche_rmn01.c.8293062.de.html

*Schwan von Angelhaken verletzt*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/schwan-von-angelhaken-verletzt_rmn01.c.8293224.de.html

*Beim Casting dient Angel als Sportgerät*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/geilen...Beim-Casting-dient-Angel-als-Sportgeraet.html

*Erntekrone zum Kirmesfest in der Werrastadt Berka*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Kirmesfest-in-der-Werrastadt-Berka-1698198740

*Zwei deutsche Angler bei Bootsunglück gestorben*
http://www.ln-online.de/news/norddeutschland/2862827

*Jäger wollen den Sachsen mehr Wild schmackhaft machen*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/THEMA_DES_TAGES_REGIONAL/7493356.php

*Jahrzehnte in Vereinen aktiv*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/jahrzehnte-in-vereinen-aktiv--36295902.html

*Unterwegs mit einem Angel-Profi*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...16fe5565074fba42be82b47&param=news&id=2916119

*Angler-Drama auf der Ostsee*
http://www.ln-online.de/news/norddeutschland/2862986

*Angler fischten ein dickes Lob*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/angler-fischten-ein-dickes-lob--36294756.html

*Zwei deutsche Angler sterben in der Ostsee bei Bootsungllück*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...ler-sterben-in-der-ostsee-bei-bootsungllueck/

*Sportangler erweitern Teichbiotop in Wallhöfen*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...gler+erweitern+Teichbiotop+in+Wallhoefen.html

*Angeln Australien: Regeln und Gesetze beim Fischen in Down Under*
http://www.in-australien.com/angeln-australien-regeln-und-gesetze-beim-fischen-in-down-under_105948

*Messe Jagd und Angeln beginnt am Freitag auf der Agra*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...itag-auf-der-agra/r-markkleeberg-a-53651.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zwei Angler sterben in der Ostsee bei Bootsunglück*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/h...-sterben-in-der-Ostsee-bei-Bootsunglueck.html

*Anglerverein und Fischereiverbände stemmen sich gegen Wehr-Abriss*
http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Nachrichten/Region/arid,223610_puid,1_pageid,18.html

*POL-HBPP: Edersee - Ruderboot beschädigt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43615/1695376/hessisches_bereitschaftspolizeipraesidium

*Sportfischer laden zum Anglerball ein*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...31/Sportfischer+laden+zum+Anglerball+ein.html

*Polizeibeamter rettet Fisch vom Angelhaken*
http://www.rsa-radio.de/aktuelles/n...amter-rettet-Fisch-vom-Angelhaken;art14,18739

*Empor am Haken, 1. Liga im Blick*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2864076

*Eine Plastiktüte voller Bärenzähne*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/zeitung/eine-plastiktuete-voller-baerenzaehne/1952250.html

*Angler (54) stürzt beim Ankern aus Boot und ertrinkt*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/11906

*Todesfahrt: Angler rast vor Weiher gegen Baum*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ler-rast-vor-Weiher-gegen-Baum;art217,89032,C

*Angeln auf der Wiese*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/angeln-auf-der-wiese--36418906.html

*32 600 Besucher bei Messe Jagd & Angeln*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/le...32600-besucher-bei-messe-jagd-und-angeln.html

* Elchingen: Alkoholisierter Angler schießt umher *
http://www.locally.de/nachricht/14516/elchingen-alkoholisierter-angler-schiesst-umher

*Schlemmen bei den Anglern*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=968291

*Heute reicht ein Anhänger*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-Umwelttag-der-Rangsdorfer-Angler-Heute.html

*Angler fällt vom Boot und ertrinkt*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/337348/angler-fallt-boot-und-ertrinkt.html

*Der Fisch geht über den Tisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/Der-Fisch-geht-ueber-den-Tisch-id3814564.html

*Schon wieder einen tollen Hecht an der Angel*
http://www.zisch.ch/navigation/top_...ame=NewsItem&client_request_contentOID=342074


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Backfischfest und Anglerflohmarkt in Flörsheim*
http://cms.frankfurt-live.com/front_content.php?idcatart=91894

*ESV Lörrach gibt das Sportlerheim im Bahnhof auf*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loer...as-sportlerheim-im-bahnhof-auf--36462938.html

* "Polnische Sportfreunde waren uns da um Längen voraus"*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=728424

*Aal übersteht seinen "Umzug" gut*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gut.5d155b30-7071-4dd8-bd39-13fb675fbda7.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Monsterkrebs bringt Pest*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012569559775&listid=1016799959889

*Freundschaft unter den Angelfreunden bekräftigt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20101013_mmm0000000682350.html

*Ex-Iran-Häftling: Teheran wird für Journalisten Gegenleistung verlangen*
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...-journalisten-gegenleistung-verlangen-003.htm

*Hecht und Zander im XXL-Format*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ific/Hecht-und-Zander-im-XXL-Format-963250735

*Vom Freiluftbad zur großen Freizeitoase*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...om+Freiluftbad+zur+gro%DFen+Freizeitoase.html

*Angler schaffen Schutzgebiet für Storch und Co.*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/9518167.htm

*Sieger dank Rotaugen*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gronau/1418914_Sieger_dank_Rotaugen.html

*Backfische mit Angelhaken singen das Lied vom toten Fisch*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....sch.12e44801-a3d2-47b8-b5d9-fccaf34d4677.html

*Amtsgericht: Anglerlatein oder die Wahrheit nach einem Angler-Wochenende*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unn...t-nach-einem-Angler-Wochenende-id3827441.html

*Angler zeigen vollen Einsatz*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-zeigen-vollen-Einsatz;art372527,4526974

*Unter Tränen das Wiedersehen versprochen*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ortenberg/9518445.htm

*Beim Fischertag kräftig gefachsimpelt*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/geilen...g=Beim-Fischertag-kraeftig-gefachsimpelt.html

*Das große Fressen*
http://www.fnweb.de/freizeit/kino/20101014_mmm0000000667202.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schonzeit für Fische im «Winterlager»*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/340599/schonzeit-fische-winterlager.html

*Golf und Angeln als neuer Sportmix*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/umland/golf-und-angeln-als-neuer-sportmix-article1006311.html

*Angler setzen sich für Natur ein*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...53452/Angler+setzen+sich+f%FCr+Natur+ein.html

*Bewaffnet mit Angelruten und Bällen erobern die Sportler die Rasenplätze
*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/petri-golf-article1006466.html

*Pause für Angler - Fische haben Schonzeit*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angeln125.html

*"Das stank zum Himmel"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/das-stank-zum-himmel--36596391.html

*Endlich ganz viel Zeit zum Angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/Endlich-ganz-viel-Zeit-zum-Angeln-id3834578.html

*Anglerverein: Balance zwischen Entspannung und Nervenkitzel*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/altena/Balance-zwischen-Entspannung-und-Nervenkitzel-id3835937.html

*Ein ganzes Klassenzimmer taucht in in eine Unterwasserwelt ab*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777

*Angler zieht in Duisburg Riesen-Wels an Land*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...n-Duisburg-Riesen-Wels-an-Land-id3831808.html

*Ferienlager der Anglerjugend*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/9525967.htm

*Nils startet die Fischrad-Premiere*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Nachwuchs-der-Petrijuenger-Nils-startet.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*USA: 30 Tagen Haft und fünf Jahren auf Bewährung wegen Schüsse auf einen Seelöwen*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/855073/U...e-auf-Bewaehrung-wegen-Schuesse-auf-Seeloewen

*Jens Voigt beobachtet Angler am Priwall*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2868136

*Junge Angler sorgen sich um Fische und Badegäste*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...er+sorgen+sich+um+Fische+und+Badeg%E4ste.html

*Angler ermitteln ihre Meister*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sasbach/angler-ermitteln-ihre-meister--36679574.html

*Angler im Pech*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/bad-saeckingen/Angler-im-Pech;art372588,4532695

*Jetzt 31 Tote bei Grubenunglück in China*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/264037/

*Dieter Stein holte Prachtexemplar*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/bergkamen/dieter-stein-holte-prachtexemplar-964622.html

*Dieses Mal Unrat an der Pose*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...article/214/dieses-mal-unrat-an-der-pose.html

*Der Dorsch brachte den Vizemeistertitel*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/48509218/der-dorsch-bringt-den-vizemeistertitel

*Dicker Karpfen aus dem Teich, Forellen aus dem Ofen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*27 Aspiranten pauken und üben*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/we/wertheim/20101019_mmm0000000704376.html

*5780 Gramm zappeln am Angelhaken*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2456336/5780+Gramm+zappeln+am+Angelhaken.html

*Angler an der Insel Alsen im Arbeitseinsatz*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...en-im-arbeitseinsatz/r-eilenburg-a-55360.html

*Bau eines Angelstegs in Planung*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/9538032.htm

*Werra-Qualität nur auf dem Papier besser?*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Werra-Qualitaet-nur-auf-dem-Papier-besser-817225326

*Weihnachtsüberraschung im Schuhkarton*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...6/Weihnachtsueberraschung+im+Schuhkarton.html

*Neuer Revierförster wurde vorgestellt*
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/288412/erftstadt


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelurlaub vor der Haustür*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/264162/

*Polizei Salzgitter / POL-SZ: Pressebericht für das Polizeikommissariat Peine*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-salzgitter-pol-sz-pressebericht-fuer-das--/de/News/21668645

*Angeln im Vierländereck Deutschland-Österreich-Schweiz-Liechtenstein
*
http://news.tourismus.com/allgemein...erreich-schweiz-liechtenstein-1910201001.html

*Lappland: Weites Land und Stille*
http://www.ovb-online.de/reise/reise-special/wanderreisen/lappland-weites-land-stille-968182.html

*Angler bevölkern Peeneufer auf der Jagd nach dicken Fischen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=732033

*Angler in Recke fürchten das Ährige Tausendblatt*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...Recke_fuerchten_das_aehrige_Tausendblatt.html

*"Gemeinsam stark"*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/lokales/vlotho/3867751_Gemeinsam_stark.html

*Petri Heil Dachau rettet Edelkrebse*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/dachau/petri-heil-dachau-rettet-edelkrebse-968057.html

*32 Petrijünger angeln auf dem Parkplatz*
http://www.schwaebische.de/lokales/...r-angeln-auf-dem-Parkplatz-_arid,4176997.html

*Fisch des Jahres 2011 bereitet Anglern Kopfzerbrechen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...11-bereitet-Anglern-Kopfzerbrechen-1565976436

*Vier Hotels für die Insekten*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Angler machen neugierig*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/lauda_koenigshofen/20101021_mmm0000000713309.html

*Petrijünger im Pech*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...olizei-suchten-gestern-nach-zwei-Anglern.html

*Angler in West und Ost streben einheitlichen Verband an*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...est-und-ost-streben-einheitlichen-verband-an/

*300 Petrijünger wollen den größten Fisch*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...235edde60b8a194c4c13e40&param=news&id=2930099

*Beim Abfischen 87 Fische an Land gezogen*
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/art5573,682029

*Sportangler verwirklichen ihre Träume*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...6/Sportangler+verwirklichen+ihre+Traeume.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Für 50 Euro angeln im ganzen Land*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/meckl.../1715/fuer-50-euro-angeln-im-ganzen-land.html

*Englischer Angler fängt seltenen Horror-Fisch*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/ver...cher-angler-fangt-seltenen-horror-fisch-.html

*Einst tummelten sich Schwimmer in der Badeanstalt bei der Haverlaher ...*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/13120039

*Ein Morgen am Mammendorfer See*
http://www.myheimat.de/mammendorf/freizeit/ein-morgen-am-mammendorfer-see-d946369.html

*Stadträte tagen: Fördergelder für 15 Vereine*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...erdergelder-fuer-15-Vereine;art372512,4540554

* Landesanglerverband feiert Jubiläum*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angeln127.html

*Angeln beliebter - zehn Prozent mehr Angelkarten*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/mec...eliebter---zehn-prozent-mehr-angelkarten.html

*Minister Backhaus würdigt 20jähriges Wirken des Landesanglerverbands MV*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/436404.html

*Hosenaer Angler sind entsetzt*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Hosenaer-Angler-sind-entsetzt;art13826,3077979

*Theater: Der Müll, die Stadt und die Tüten*
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/buehne/Der-Muell-die-Stadt-und-die-Tueten-id3860854.html

*Heimische Angler züchten Äschen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...e-Angler-z-252-chten-196-schen;art754,2580897

* „Man muss ein bisschen verrückt sein“*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Landkreis/798895-25/story.csp

*In Teichen fehlt Wasser*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/wolfhagen/teichen-fehlt-wasser-975770.html

*Der dickste Fisch im Becken*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2872473

*Angeln ohne Wasser*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-jaehrigen-Geburtstag-des-KAV-Ruppin-mit.html

*Im Nienhäger Sektor wurden die meisten Fische gefangen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...0892b720a9ae02f07c2367b&param=news&id=2934362

*Fisch des Jahres: OZ-Leser fingen 20-Kilo-Karpfen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2934682

* „Das ist ein Fass ohne Boden“*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Delmenhorst/798851-25/story.csp

*Viel Unrat im Schwanenweiher*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/viel-unrat-im-schwanenweiher--36923292.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gericht: Verfahren gegen Fischwilderer eingestellt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Verfahren-gegen-Fischwilderer-eingestellt-id3870841.html

*Müllsammeln in der sechs Grad kalten Wakenitz*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2873032

*Video: Riesenwels geangelt*
http://www.derwesten.de/video/wdr/Riesenwels-geangelt-id3869697.html

*Feuchter Tagtraum*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1058642
*Anmerkung der Red.: Alleine die Überschrift wäre ja schon was für den "Ferkelfahnder"....*

*Bochumer angeln im Münsterland*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bochum/Bochumer-angeln-im-Muensterland-id3871295.html

*Die Worbiser Fischzucht bietet Gästen auch ohne Schein Angelspaß*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...aesten-auch-ohne-Schein-Angelspass-1633392934

*Neunburg: 9-Jähriger veursacht große Suchaktion*
http://www.ramasuri.de/(aeafmq45lqeszfipgenhxnjx)/reference.aspx?ref_ID=68759

*Martin Krauss: Rote Bogenschützen. Wie sich ein kleiner DDR-Sportverband bis heute*
http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2010/42/41944.html

*Nachruf: Hier kam Kurt...*
http://www.radeburger-anzeiger.de/n...category/4/549/article/nachruf-hier-kam-kurt/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schrumpfender Nieder-Mooser-See bietet Vögeln ein Festmahl*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...-See-bietet-Voegeln-ein-Festmahl;art40,355046

*Fangfrischer Fisch aus dem Rauch*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2462398/Fangfrischer+Fisch+aus+dem+Rauch.html

* Fischumsiedlung in Lindenthaler Kanälen*
http://www.radiokoeln.de/koeln/rk/527929/news/koeln

*"Das Glück am Haken": So sexy ist das Angeln*
http://www.abendzeitung.de/panorama/222886

*Zwölf Angler und ein Hecht: Erfolg mit Z-Blinker aus alten DDR-Tagen*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ht-erfolg-mit-z-blinker-aus-alten-ddr-ta.html

*Karpfen räuchern vor der Prüfung*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...956/Karpfen+r%E4uchern+vor+der+Pr%FCfung.html

*Vortrag: „Raus aus dem Alltagstrott“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...+&bdquo;Raus+aus+dem+Alltagstrott&ldquo;.html

*«Ich bin ein einsamer Angler, der auf den Tod wartet»*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777

*Experte: Angst unbegründet*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/wolfhagen/experte-angst-unbegruendet-980762.html

*VOM RATSTISCH*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/murg/vom-ratstisch-x2f4rusix--37130952.html

*Umweltfeindliche „Beute“ am Haken*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/langen/umweltfeindliche-beute-haken-981956.html

*Zerstückelte Frauenleiche: Wo wurde Lilija K. ermordet?*
http://www.merkur-online.de/nachrichten/bayern-lby/frauenleiche-see-update-981668.html

* Neues Biotop am Groß-Loch*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/9574423.htm

*Lesermeinung: Ein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema "Biber"*
http://www.input-aktuell.de/mainframe.asp?n=2&newsid=30617

*Die Äsche fühlt sich in der Unstrut wohl*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...he-fuehlt-sich-in-der-Unstrut-wohl-1966308506

*Wittenburg: Aus Wohnwagen Angeln und Zubehör gestohlen*
http://www.svz.de/aus-dem-polizeibericht/artikeldetail/article/669/-dc7371b0b7.html

*Die Sterne-Angler des Nordens*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...d/die-sterne-angler-des-nordens-/1970166.html

*Angler treffen sich zum Stammtisch*
http://www.ga-online.de/?id=540&did=33786´

*235 Angler aus ganz Europa am Silokanal*
http://www.meetingpoint-brandenburg.de/brbnews/article.php?article_file=1288341829.txt

*Ein See für alle Jahreszeiten*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2280737_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4494.html

*Jetzt ist wieder Leben im See*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg-tuniberg/jetzt-ist-wieder-leben-im-see--37209387.html

* Interview: „Das ist ein Abenteuer“*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1285338018826.shtml

*Ein Buch für die Stadt*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1285338027054.shtml

*Der See ruht nicht still*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-uneins-ob-das-Land-in-Kaufverhandlungen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ehrungen auf Umwegen*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/9586217.htm

*Buch für die Stadt Termine am Montag und Dienstag*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1285338027138.shtml

*Ludwigshafen - Wasserrettung auf dem Rhein*
http://www.luaktiv.de/scripts/cms_rnnews/news.php?id=31882

*Mit Sense und Müllbeutel zum See*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/213/mit-sense-und-muellbeutel-zum-see.html

*Auf Rhein gekentert*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/ludwigshafen/artikel/20101102_mmm0000000774020.html

*Kuh im Kanal: Rettung in der Nacht*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/48815273/rettung-fuer-eine-kuh-im-kanal

*Dirk Klauke zu der wachsenden Zahl der Petrijünger und ihrer Bedeutung für die ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...und-Pflege-Dirk-Klauke-zu-der-wachsenden.html

*Köthen: Auch der Nachwuchs beim Reinemachen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1286541152417

*Angler beschließen das Jahr mit vielen Ehrungen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hem...n-das-Jahr-mit-vielen-Ehrungen-id3897109.html

*Lebenshilfe: Schwere Forellen und Selbstgestricktes*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/Schwere-Forellen-und-Selbstgestricktes-id3897443.html

*Angler wollen das alte Feuerwehrauto kaufen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...-das-alte-Feuerwehrauto-kaufen;art777,5805314

*Unterricht im Wasser*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/wolfhagen/unterricht-wasser-988599.html

*Interview mit dem Verbandssekretär des VÖAFV*
http://www.erstaunlich.at/index.php...ndssekretaer-des-voeafv&catid=1:erstaunliches

*Belastende Grenzen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=739008


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Angler läuten Winterpause ein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ler-laeuten-Winterpause-ein;art372455,4563267

*Stelzenfischer auf Sri Lanka: Wie Singhalesen Touristen angeln*
http://www.stern.de/reise/fernreise...wie-singhalesen-touristen-angeln-1620946.html

*Neue Perspektiven erschlossen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1288741297410.shtml

*Angeln, Werken, Volleyball*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/9602713.htm

*Vorbildliche Angler im Landkreis*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...cle/208/vorbildliche-angler-im-landkreis.html

*Frauen lachen Tränen bei "Frohen Nachmittagen" der kfd in Mettingen*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...Frohen_Nachmittagen_der_kfd_in_Mettingen.html

*Magdeburg lädt zu Meeresangeltagen ein*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/regional/359135/magdeburg-ladt-meeresangeltagen.html

*Messe Hannover - Pferd & Jagd 2010 feiert 30-jähriges Jubiläum mit über 700 ...*
http://www.messen.de/de/813/news/Me...hriges Jubiläum mit über 700 Ausstellern.html

*101-in-1 Sports Party Megamix erscheint auch für Wii*
http://www.casualmania.de/101-in-1-sports-party-megamix-erscheint-auch-fur-wii/2829

*DIE Detektive im Einsatz*
http://www.cinefacts.de/tv/details.php?id=krkbe3527960419

*Ein Tisch für den Anglerproviant*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/48954233/ein-tisch-fuer-den-anglerproviant

*Polizeibericht: 54-jähriger nach Bootsunfall vermisst*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dinslaken/54-jaehriger-nach-Bootsunfall-vermisst-id3914513.html

*Teller und Teiche tapfer leergemacht*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/266804/

*Angler in Baggersee vermisst*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ruhrgebiet/dpa/2010/11/07/angler-in-baggersee-vermisst.html

*Hier fährt Putin richtig ab*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/201...nt-wladimir-putin/als-renault-rennfahrer.html

*Sieger angelte acht Meter Fisch*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/index_...217b3df40c96783939fba66&param=news&id=2948552


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Langfinger kennen keine Winterpause*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...10/langfinger-kennen-keine-winterpause-1.html

*Abenteuer: Vogelspinnen- und Piranhajagd am Amazonas*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...en-und-Piranhajagd-am-Amazonas-id3917310.html

*Martin Krauss: DDR-Sportverbände, die sich nicht vereinigten. Teil II*
http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2010/44/42046.html

*Voerde: Boot gekentert: Taucher suchen Angler*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...kentert-Taucher-suchen-Angler_aid_927872.html

*Boot gekentert: Taucher suchen Angler in Baggersee*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...kentert-Taucher-suchen-Angler_aid_927872.html

*Angler retten drei Tonnen Fische*
http://www.express.de/regional/koeln/angler-retten-drei-tonnen-fische/-/2856/4816792/-/index.html

*Tragödie auf dem Baggersee*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...n/Tragoedie-auf-dem-Baggersee_aid_928061.html

*Fischerwesen made in NÖ*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/niederoesterreich/2047914.php

*Ein Buch für die Stadt „Eintauchen in eine fremde Welt“*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1288741300497.shtml

*Korte gewinnt Einfluss in der eigenen Partei*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=3&entry=18716

*Tourismus-Messe*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/die-ganze-welt-unter-einem-dach/-/1472798/4816144/-/index.html

*Beißen sie noch?*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...che-mancher-Kyritzer-zu-daempfen-Beissen.html

*Mindestens zwei Tote bei Sturmtief in Spanien*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachric...destens-zwei-tote-bei-sturmtief-spanien.story

*Zschopau-Eintrübung: Angler erstatten Anzeige*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/FLOEHA/7522151.php

*Mit Ruhe und Geschick den Titel geangelt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Mit+Ruhe+und+Geschick+den+Titel+geangelt.html

*"Ich hab ein Krokodil an der Angel"*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...441832_Ich_hab_ein_Krokodil_an_der_Angel.html

*Angler setzen den Fang von morgen ein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schluchsee/angler-setzen-den-fang-von-morgen-ein--37598447.html

*Den Angler mit Fragen gelöchert*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1288741305810.shtml

*Vermisster Angler tot geborgen*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ruhrgebiet/dpa/2010/11/11/vermisster-angler-tot-geborgen.html

*Blick auf See als Belohnung*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/9623004.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Ballangler von Hoffenheim*
http://www.stimme.de/sport/fussball/hoffenheim/sonstige;art879,1985156

*Lachse sind im Kommen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ierte-sich-ueber-Wiederansiedlung-Lachse.html

*Fische angeln Menschen*
http://diepresse.com/home/science/610218/Fische-angeln-Menschen?from=gl.home_wissenschaft

*120 Taucher suchten vergeblich deutschen Angler*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,505179

*Nachrichten Lachse kommen zurück ++ Oberleitung beschädigt ++ Baugerüst ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article1033902.html

*Drahtesel haben keinen Airbag*
http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&q=ht...yb8SXA&usg=AFQjCNHEftZNuuQ_1AgLOMnFA8KTE8qzNw

*Sarah Palin als Reality-Star im US-Fernsehen auf Sendung*
http://www.focus.de/politik/schlagzeilen/nid_57398.html

*Kormoran gefährdet Fischbestand in Kalter und Warmer Bode Enttäuschung bei den ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/wernigerode/?em_cnt=1866743

*Zum Schluss eine Ausstellung*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Trebbin-loest-sich-auf-Zum-Schluss-eine.html

*Klaus Müller tritt in die Fußstapfen von Fritz Endres*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/hoe...-in-die-fussstapfen-von-fritz-endres-1.313748

*Bürgerbarometer: Der Auesee als Freizeitparadies für viele*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Der-Auesee-als-Freizeitparadies-fuer-viele-id3941040.html

*Polit-Gurke Sarah Palin als "Mama Grizzly": US-Politikerin startet wilde.*
http://www.news.at/articles/1046/12...n-mama-grizzly-us-politikerin-reality-tv-show

*Serien-Debüt von Republikanerin Palin bricht Rekorde*
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/medien/610705/SerienDebuet-von-Republikanerin-Palin-bricht-Rekorde

*Angler ohne Nachwuchssorgen*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/steinfurt/1446051_Angler_ohne_Nachwuchssorgen.html

*Mehr Licht für den See*
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/art5660,717436

*Pokale für Jubilare und Spitzenangler*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20101116_mmm0000000829318.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischsterben bestürzt Angler*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/THEMA_DES_TAGES_REGIONAL/7526592.php

*Fischsterben im Erzgebirge stellt Angler vor Rätsel*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/chemnitz/7886943.html

*König der Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Koenig-der-Angler;art765,5827849

*Schule: Ganz guter Ganztagsstart*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wesel/Ganz-guter-Ganztagsstart-id3956662.html

* Rainald Grebe singt neue Lieder*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kultur/3985286_Rainald_Grebe_singt_neue_Lieder.html

*Zander wird zum "Fisch des Jahres" gekürt*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...Zander-wird-zum-Fisch-des-Jahres-gekuert.html

*Angler zeigen Talent an der Bratpfanne*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...1/Angler+zeigen+Talent+an+der+Bratpfanne.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler Bernhard Liehr fing einen fast 15 Kilogramm schweren Hecht*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...n-fast-15-Kilogramm-schweren-Hecht-1587896369

*Angler ärgern sich über die Gemeinde*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bernau/angler-aergern-sich-ueber-die-gemeinde--37904150.html

*Forellen für Senioren*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/9643515.htm

*Für die Fische*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/meinung/leserbriefe/art11086,507319,E

*Kate Middleton: So wird sie Prinzessin*
http://www.mode.net/kate-middleton-so-wird-sie-prinzessin

*Training für die Fischerprüfung*
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=432952&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

*Ohne Ferienhäuser geht nur wenig*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-Havelstadt-haengt-an-dem-Grossprojekt.html

*Oberharzer Fischfreunde warnen vor Artensterben Forellen in der Kalten Bode ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/wernigerode/?em_cnt=1871687

*Das Schwarze Loch im Lake Peigneur*
http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/17541/das_schwarze_loch_im_anglersee.html

*Treffen im „intimeren Kreis“*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/9657011.htm

*30 Angler und ihre Kinder machten am Samstag am Saarufer sauber*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...lien-Burbach-Bous-Picobello;art225003,3515215

*Gegenwehr gegen Verlust des Wehrs*
http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Nachrichten/Region/arid,232905_puid,1_pageid,18.html

*Kreis-Ausschuss der Sport-Fischer tagte*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=65328

*"Nicht nachgeben, nachladen!"*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/politik/article11121763/Nicht-nachgeben-nachladen.html

*Brielow - Radewege: Gestohlene Krokodilledertasche wieder da*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Gestohlene-Krokodilledertasche-wieder-da.html

*Aufstand in Ostendorf*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/steinfurt/1451430_Aufstand_in_Ostendorf.html

*Bayern: Fußball-Torwart geht Angeln, weil er das Spiel vergessen hat*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/862624/B...t-geht-Angeln-weil-er-das-Spiel-vergessen-hat

*Angler säubern Saarufer*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...der-Saarbruecken-Voelklingen;art27857,3516449

*Anglerglück an der Havel Horst Blasius bezwingt einen kapitalen Raubfisch*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/genthin/?em_cnt=1873820

*Neue Heimat für gefährdete Arten*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...72791/Neue+Heimat+fuer+gefaehrdete+Arten.html

*Torwart geht angeln*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/S5T38D/3739020/Torwart-geht-angeln.html

*Rögnitztaler Angler senken Beitrag*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../211/roegnitztaler-angler-senken-beitrag.html

*Junge Angler küren ihre Jahresbesten*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...64_Junge_Angler_kueren_ihre_Jahresbesten.html

*Hausboote im Trend - Berliner Bootsmesse eröffnet*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...e-im-Trend-Berliner-Bootsmesse-eroeffnet.html

*Jenas ältester Mann beging seinen 102. Geburtstag*
http://www.jenatv.de/nachrichten.php?mn=detail&nwsid=1290608519

*Der älteste Jenaer Mann beging seinen 102. Geburtstag*
http://jenanews.de/index.php/nachri...este-jenaer-mann-beging-seinen-102-geburtstag

*Hochzeitsboom macht Kirchweihburschen zu schaffen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...-Kirchweihburschen-zu-schaffen;art769,5840430

*Vortragsabend zeigt: Naturschutz liegt voll im Trend*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...d+zeigt++Naturschutz+liegt+voll+im+Trend.html

*Fischen im Trüben*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Fischen-im-Trueben-1175053338

*Der WM-Angler von Gothmund*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2890258


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Hecht ist ein Angeber*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/185050.der-hecht-ist-ein-angeber.html

*Kampf um die "Schoets"*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/hall/art1159738,742828

*Angler suchen Sponsoren*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/teningen/angler-suchen-sponsoren--38204073.html

*Nicht die beste Schuhwahl – Sarah Connor im Angler-Look auf Fan-Fang*
http://www.promiflash.de/sarah-connor/201011261650-sarah-connor-im-angler-look-auf-fan-fang

*Highlight für Reiter, Jäger und Angler*
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...r-Reiter,-Jaeger-und-Angler-_arid,289012.html

*Info: Kinotipp: 7 oder Warum ich auf der Welt bin*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...notipp-7-oder-Warum-ich-auf-der-Welt-bin.html

*Yoga für Männer*
http://www.zeit.de/2010/48/Entspannung-Angeln

*Ein Fluss und zwei Lebensretter*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...icle/111/ein-fluss-und-zwei-lebensretter.html

*20.000 Euro Schaden nach Einbruch in Anglerladen*
http://www.dnn-online.de/dresden/po...h-in-anglerladen/r-polizeiticker-a-15308.html

*Einsatzszenario fordert Teamarbeit der Kameraden*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=749213


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Basteln, malen und Instrumente raten*
http://www.jungfrauzeitung.ch/artikel/107954/

*Petri Heil: Angeln in Südwestjütland*
http://www.reisefernsehen.com/reise...71a-petri-heil-angeln-in-suedwestjuetland.php

*Angler setzen 20 000 Moderlieschen aus*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...r+setzen+20&#x200A;000+Moderlieschen+aus.html

*Angler legen Streit bei*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/bad-saeckingen/Angler-legen-Streit-bei;art372588,4605384

*Angler-Suche mit Handyortung und Hubschraubern*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du...rsuche-mit-handyortung-und-hubschraubern.html

*Aufgeblendet: Loipen-Rambo im Räumfahrzeug*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...et-Loipen-Rambo-im-Raeumfahrzeug;art25,364806

*Vermisster Angler: Große Suchaktion in Hubbelrath*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...osse-Suchaktion-in-Hubbelrath_aid_936701.html

*Die Angler ziehen kaum mehr Fische aus dem Rhein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schw...kaum-mehr-fische-aus-dem-rhein--38355449.html

*Düsseldorfer Feuerwehr rettet Angler*
http://www.duesseldorf-magazin.info...]=9705&cHash=ddb9556444b8519484fb27b22120d364


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Unsere Tipps fürs Wochenende*
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/Uebersicht/Unsere-Tipps-fuers-Wochenende37

*Angler lernen Umgang mit Kettensäge*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...414_Angler_lernen_Umgang_mit_Kettensaege.html

*"Pferd & Jagd" mit 700 Ausstellern*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/hannover/pferdundjagd101.html

*Auf Fischfang in Madagaskar*
http://africa-live.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3830&Itemid=1

*Quelle für Schönheit, Gesundheit und Wohlergehen*
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=60118

*Tourismus-Journal mit Jagd-Fokus*
http://www.az.com.na/tourismus/tourismus-journal-mit-jagd-fokus.118214.php

*Angeln und mehr an Namibias Küste*
http://www.az.com.na/tourismus/freizeit/angeln-und-mehr-an-namibias-kste.118258.php

*Beilagen-Doppel in der AZ*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/beilagen-doppel-in-der-az.118078.php

*Angler erschließen neues Revier*
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk-.../2010/12/03/angler-erschliessen-neues-revier/

*Schriftkram statt Angelvergnügen*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/MITTELSACHSEN/ROCHLITZ/7539184.php

*Polizeibericht Saalekreis vom 02.12.2010*
http://www.halleforum.de/Halle-Nach...olizeibericht-Saalekreis-vom-02.12.2010/29383

*Wasserski im Eggetal?*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/49593034/wasserski-im-eggetal

*100 Sekunden: Der Angler*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeMwdsV2E3Y

* Im Zweifel für das Meerschwein*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/im-zweifel-fuer-das-meerschwein/-/1472782/4892684/-/index.html

*Paulinensee verliert Wasser*
http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Nachrichten/Region/arid,235314_puid,1_pageid,18.html

*UK: Osteuropäische Einwanderer "fischten" mit der Schrotflinte nach Karpfen*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/864714/U...er-fischten-mit-der-Schrotflinte-nach-Karpfen

*Regionalspitze bestätigt / Erfahrene Mitglieder wollen Nachwuchsarbeit verstärken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-Nachwuchsarbeit-verstaerken-Kormorane.html

*Nils Heinrich umwerfend komisch*
http://www.magdeburger-nachrichten.de/events-und-veranstaltungen-2/?event_id=61

*Mehr Luft für die Fische*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/art2450,1299068

*Spaß an der Gemeinschaft hält Sportfischer zusammen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=751999

*Schon bald ideale Bedingungen für Forellen*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...bald-ideale-bedingungen-forellen-1035279.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Luftpolster für Reiterstürze*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-aus-dem-Flaeming-auf-Messe-in-Hannover.html

*Vater Morgana*
http://film-dienst.kim-info.de/kritiken.php?nr=11053

*Schon viele feste Zusagen im Gepäck*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Hannover-fuer-die-Liebenberger-Jagdmesse.html

*Auch in der Mulde regt sich nichts mehr*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/THEMA_DES_TAGES_REGIONAL/7541917.php

*Streit um Wasserski in Tweelbäke*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...92805/Streit+um+Wasserski+in+Tweelb%E4ke.html

*Freibad-Sanierung wird teuer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Havarie-liegt-vor-Wasserstand-im-Blanken.html

*Angelsport: Von Spinnern, Wobblern und Blinkern*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...Spinnern-Wobblern-und-Blinkern-id4031168.html

*Ruhig sitzen und angeln wäre nicht sein Ding*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meis...d-angeln-waere-nicht-sein-ding--38605939.html

*Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Grüne fordern mehr Einsatz für im Iran inhaftierte ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/66749/1730891/koelner_stadt_anzeiger

*Angler pflegen Nistkästen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ten.073623d2-d009-4523-80f5-de4d133383d9.html

*Eltern-Kind-Nerv getroffen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Nachwuchs-bei-Weihnachtsfeier-auftreten.html

*Eiseinbruch: Rettungsübung am Rande des Ernstfalls*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/website.php/website/story/159759/print

*Elgersburger Brückendurchfahrt wird 2010 nicht freigegeben*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...chfahrt-wird-2010-nicht-freigegeben-547119320

*Halle/Saalekreis Risikofall Pappelgrund*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312

*Angler blicken aufs Jahr zurück*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...r-blicken-aufs-Jahr-zurueck;art372484,4620910

*Männer vor Flusslandschaft*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1080677

*Tier-Plage: Landtag streitet über Kormoran-Abschuss*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...reitet-ueber-Kormoran-Abschuss-id4037331.html

*Riesen-Rapfen bringt Fischkönigskrone*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...81ebd224aa320d0a0738fc3&param=news&id=2982033

*Grüne Woche bietet Jagd- und Angelbegeisterten ein eigenes Revier*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...ten-ein-eigenes-Revier_article1291955679.html

*Die Jagd nach den Stimmen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-gehen-ins-Rennen-Kreuze-machen-bis-Ende.html

*Seit 90 Jahren „Petri heil“*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/bergkamen/seit-jahren-petri-heil-1043042.html

*Angler reinigten die Nied auf 32 Kilometer von Unrat*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...Angelverein-Nied-Saeuberung;art239502,3545735

*Vierteljahres angeln*
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=82739

*Eisangler, seid ihr lebensmüde?*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/berlin/eisangler-seid-ihr-lebensmuede-article1061712.html

*Geangelt, gefahren und geschossen wird getrennt - Warum sich drei.*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/sport/1340358/

*Warum wir Stuttgart lieben: Alles im Fluss*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....uss.7f1150fc-c10b-4eec-a145-a9cf84c37963.html

* Gemischtes Teilnehmerfeld*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_steinfurt/metelen/1462664_Gemischtes_Teilnehmerfeld.html

*Neues Gesicht für den Tilsiter Platz*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...11/neues-gesicht-fuer-den-tilsiter-platz.html

*Theater an Weihnachten*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/527273/

* Jan zieht dicke Fische an Land*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...l/2499159/Jan+zieht+dicke+Fische+an+Land.html

*Zahlreiche Ehrungen treuer Mitglieder bei Jahresabschlussfeier des ASV-LA*
http://www.idowa.de/vilsbiburger-zeitung/container/container/con/813608.html

*Ernst Stoll ist im Alter von 83 Jahren gestorben*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neur...-alter-von-83-jahren-gestorben--38862040.html

*Vom Tee-Sommelier bis zum Beach Butler: Bei Fairmont Hotels & Resorts ist ...*
http://www.pregas.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7353&Itemid=129

*ASV-Jugend sitzt jetzt in einem Boot*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...sv-jugend-sitzt-jetzt-einem-boot-1048635.html

*Rees: Riesenfang keine Tierquälerei*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...iesenfang-keine-Tierquaelerei_aid_942646.html

*Die besten Athleten herausgefischt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Sportler-des-Jahres-werden-beim-Ball-am.html

*Lederarmband für den iPod Nano*
http://www.gizmodo.de/2010/12/16/lederarmband-fur-den-ipod-nano.html

* Er ist dann mal weg*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rueckte-Guenther-Schega-Mittenwaldes-Amt.html

*Verfahren wegen Tierquälerei gegen Rekord-Angler aus Bocholt eingestellt*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...en_Rekord_Angler_aus_Bocholt_eingestellt.html

*Malaysia: Angler fing merkwürdige Kreatur*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/867088/Malaysia-Angler-fing-merkwuerdige-Kreatur

*Auf Fahrt mit dem Nikolaus*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/verden/fahrt-nikolaus-1050623.html

*Angelsteg für Behinderte geplant*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-will-Rollstuhlfahrern-und-Senioren-das.html

*Angler ohne Erlaubnis*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mannheim/artikel/20101218_mmm0000001001631.html

*Jan Ebinger Fischerkönig*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tikel/2501562/Jan+Ebinger+Fischerk%F6nig.html

*Komödie ohne Gags*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kultur/kultur-lokal/komoedie-ohne-gags-1052312.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler sauer: Alles gesperrt*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/text.php?id=65967

*Fisch ist nicht gleich Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gladbeck/Fisch-ist-nicht-gleich-Fisch-id4072605.html

*Frost lässt Eisdecke wachsen - Warnung an Eisangler*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/mec...sst-eisdecke-wachsen---warnung-eisangler.html

*Der Fisch des Lebens*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/der-fisch-des-lebens_rmn01.c.8523743.de.html

*Frost hält Land fest im Griff*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/frost-haelt-land-fest-im-griff.html

*Angler haben sich die Ruhe bewahrt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-haben-sich-die-Ruhe-bewahrt;art774,5884871

*Polizei warnt vor Betreten der Seen - Eisdecke noch nicht ausreichend dick*
http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/441034.html

*Streit um Kormoran geht in neue Runde*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...Kormoran-geht-in-neue-Runde;art372448,4641387

*Die verrücktesten Hoteljobs der Welt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/r...-entenmeister-meerjungfrau-in-aller-welt.html

*Der Karpfen erlebt eine Renaissance*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/272480/

*Zum Jahresende "grüßt" der Karpfen / Der Landesanglerverband MV - Rückblick ...*
http://www.rostock-sport.de/berichte2010/beri-342.html

*Cholera in Dominikanischer Republik: Badeverbot im Río San Juan*
http://latina-press.com/news/63637-cholera-in-dominikanischer-republik-badeverbot-im-rio-san-juan/

*Keiner weiß, wie es unterm Schnee aussieht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-auch-in-diesem-Winter-Fischsterben-in.html

*Für mehr Leben in Bächen und Flüssen*
http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/782841.html

*Überlebenskampf mitten auf See: 50-Jähriger erlitt Gehirnblutung*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/christkindl/art13509,526041

*March-Thaya-Region: "Brauchen keinen aufgesetzten Naturschutz"*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/niederoesterreich/2060246.php

*Augen auf beim angeln*
http://www.students.ch/community/user/blog/sithworld/47924

* Angler auf Teneriffa aus dem Meer gerettet*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...6/angler-auf-teneriffa-aus-dem-meer-gerettet/

*Gemeinsam lesen und schauen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1288741451277.shtml

*Ein Goldfisch namens Jana*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/sport/article11839651/Ein-Goldfisch-namens-Jana.html

*Jahresschein für Angler*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/rheingau/eltville/9773136.htm

*Forellen im Lungerersee*
http://www.onz.ch/artikel/104700/

*Frieden ist möglich*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/frieden-ist-moeglich/-/1472798/5043934/-/index.html

*Landläufiges: Vielen Dank, Herr Weiler: ONLINE-TIPP*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Landlaeufiges-Vielen-Dank-Herr-Weiler;art736,5895006

*Eine deutlichere Reduzierung des Kormorans ist eine ökologische Notwendigkeit*
http://www.scharf-links.de/96.0.htm...=13833&tx_ttnews[backPid]=56&cHash=a264792f40

*Eisangler sind wieder in ihrem Element*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...7/eisangler-sind-wieder-in-ihrem-element.html

*Rettung nicht nötig*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gross-gerau/stockstadt/Rettung-nicht-noetig;art1260,1472934

*Petri Heil an 250 Kilometern Küstenstrecke*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/petri-heil-an-250-kilometern-kstenstrecke.119388.php

*Holtwicker Bach soll naturnäher werden*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal..._Holtwicker_Bach_soll_naturnaeher_werden.html

*Petrijünger lassen mehr Licht in die Teiche*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1289550898835

*Angler nach Rettung aus Ostsee in Lebensgefahr*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1293664099-angler-nach-rettung-aus-ostsee-in-lebensgefahr/

*Zwei Männer fangen Riesenwels in der Elbe*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...ngen_Riesenwels_in_der_Elbe/articleid-2650113

*Plätze am Stadtsee-Steg sind gefragt*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=762391

*Der Blanke Teich könnte im Frühjahr ein totes Gewässer sein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nke-Teich-koennte-im-Fruehjahr-ein-totes.html

*Waffe versenkt - Polizei sucht Mann*
http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/muenchen-region/waffe-versenkt-tz-1063985.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler stürzt in Ostsee - Lebensgefahr*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/mec...0338/angler-sturzt-ostsee---lebensgefahr.html

*80 Jahre Angeln am Spreestrand*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/273398/

*Neues Angebot: Spielgeräte für Jung und Alt*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s-angebot-spielgeraete-fuer-jung-und-alt.html

*Die Guardia Civil rettete mehrere Menschen aus dem Tramuntana-Gebirge*
http://www.inselradio.com/2010/12/3...-mehrere-menschen-aus-dem-tramuntana-gebirge/

*Atlantik-Küste*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub0D783DBE76F...634BF2A09CA8E48EFAA140~ATpl~Ecommon~SMed.html

*Winter-Camping für Familien ein Naturabenteuer*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/war...er-Familien-ein-Naturabenteuer-id4114644.html

*Landesanglerverband befürchtet Fischsterben*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/landesanglerverband-befuerchtet-fischsterben/id_43891678/index

*Ein Zuhause für Bartkauz Franzl & Co Die Weitinger Angler und Naturschützer ...*
http://www.neckar-chronik.de/Home/n...ch-um-Eulen-und-Greifvoegel-_arid,121295.html

*DieseWoche.xml*
http://www.derwesten.de/nrz/niederrhein/DieseWoche-xml-id4120935.html

*Vor dem Angeln kam das Bohren*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...rticle/214/vor-dem-angeln-kam-das-bohren.html

*Vorsitz im Angelverein ist weiter vakant*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/vorsitz-im-angelverein-ist-weiter-vakant--39544653.html

*Liam Neeson angelt gerne*
http://www.promis-inside.de/2011/01/liam-neeson-angelt-gerne/

*Kultivierte Einsamkeit*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/2765576_0_1153_-schweden-kultivierte-einsamkeit.html

* Das rote Zimmer*
http://film-dienst.kim-info.de/kritiken.php?nr=11096

*Angler haben neuen Geschäftsführer*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...0/Angler+haben+neuen+Gesch%E4ftsf%FChrer.html

*Ein erfolgreiches Jahr für die Angler*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=23155

*Angler befürchten Fischsterben in den Seen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=763361


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jusitz : Fischwilderei in Duisburg kam Angler teuer zu stehen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...urg-kam-Angler-teuer-zu-stehen-id4122914.html

*Die Autorin Pinar Selek*
http://www.zeit.de/2011/01/Pinar-Selek

*Angeln Fischen Hochseefischen auf den Malediven*
http://www.twyggy.net/malediven/angeln-fischen-hochseefischen-auf-den-malediven/3039

*Tauchaer Angler bitten um Hilfe*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/region/taucha/tauchaer-angler-bitten-um-hilfe/r-taucha-a-67886.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler bekommen Fisch unter kalter Platte serviert*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/7534512/artid/13496295

*Weisser Hai attackiert Fischerboot*
http://bazonline.ch/panorama/vermischtes/Weisser-Hai-attackiert-Fischerboot/story/20990931

*Kehren die Lachse in die Helme zurück?*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Hai-Angst: Strände in Ägypten wieder gesperrt*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2011/01/05/hai-angriff/australien.html

*Neue Hai-Angriffe: Strände gesperrt*
http://zeitgeistmagazin.com/weltweit/1196-neue-hai-angriffe-straende-gesperrt


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sauerland-Anzeigen - die Bürgerzeitung - Sauerland-Nachrichten aktuell ...*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/detail.php?nr=50493&kategorie=arnsberg-neheim

*Kassel Land: Märchenhafte Orte rund um die Metropole*
http://www.hna.de/grimmheimat/kultur-erlebnis/kassel-land-grimmheimat-mz-1071399.html

*Angeln als christlicher Sport*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/untertaunus/taunusstein/9800401.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelkurs – der einfache Weg zum „Angelführerschein“*
http://www.apps-news.de/4743/angelkurs-iphone-app/

*Die Messe "ANGELN" lockt seit heute wieder zahlreiche Besucher in den ...*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Lokalnachrichten.1381+M5d2ee684991.0.html

*Hilpoltstein: Kormoran soll mit Drähten gestoppt werden*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/h...l-mit-Draehten-gestoppt-werden;art596,2366628

*Feier der Könige*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/9803625.htm

*Reportage: Duisburger Anglermesse: Knallbunte Welt des Fischfangs*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/nachrichten/region/hierundheute/art1544,1148349

*Seebesitzer wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2162/artid/13504565

*Die ganze Welt des Angelns*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...en/Die-ganze-Welt-des-Angelns_aid_950601.html

*Fischerei-Pächter gesucht*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ng-Fischerei-Paechter-gesucht;art8111,2650297

*Angler-Messe in Duisburg*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/Angler-Messe-in-Duisburg-id4145728.html

*Angelverein leistet noch mehr Einsätze*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tze.cf551dbf-359c-43ae-bef7-b38852b7cb57.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Keine zweite Staffel für Reality-TV-Show von Sarah Palin in USA*
http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/Kein...y-TV-Show-von-Sarah-Palin-in-USA.46970.0.html

*Freizeit: Anglermesse: Gut für Leib, Seele und Gewässer*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...zeigt-alle-Facetten-des-Hobbys-id4145657.html

*Ferienhäuser Norwegen – ideal zum Angeln im Sommer*
http://reisemarkt.blogspot.com/2011/01/ferienhauser-norwegen-ideal-zum-angeln.html

*Freizeit: Anglermesse in Duisburg zeigt alle Facetten des Hobbys*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...zeigt-alle-Facetten-des-Hobbys-id4145657.html

*Moment - Leben heute **
http://oe1.orf.at/programm/264066

* Mehr Jungangler ans Gewässer*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...rticle/211/mehr-jungangler-ans-gewaesser.html

*Neue Türkeireise wird geplant*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/9812583.htm

*Vorbote des neuen Unterseekabels besuchte die Mole*
http://www.az.com.na/bild-des-tages/vorbote-des-neuen-unterseekabels-besuchte-die-mole.119957.php

*Mitglieder müssen mehr anpacken*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ieder-muessen-mehr-anpacken;art372527,4667765

*"Ich angle, so lange ich lebe"*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/276367/

*Neunjähriger Tim gewinnt Angelwettstreit*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/276366/


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ramba-Zamba-Spielefest/ 3 /4. bis 6. Jänner 2011*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/kiku/2063803.php

* 40 Mitglieder beim Angeln des ASV Werne*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/stadt-werne/mitglieder-beim-angeln-werne-1077103.html

*Gesetze für Angler entwirrt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/gesetze-fuer-angler-entwirrt--39866958.html

*Mitglieder dürfen jetzt kontrollieren*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...duerfen-jetzt-kontrollieren;art372527,4669783

*Nachwuchs gesucht*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gross-gerau/trebur/Nachwuchs-gesucht;art1261,1499877

*Ein entspannendes Hobby*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/erlangenhoechstadt/Ein-entspannendes-Hobby;art215,119083

*Äsche noch nicht über den Berg*
http://www.ovb-online.de/wasserburg/aesche-noch-nicht-ueber-berg-1079489.html

*Angler stolz auf ihre Castinggruppe*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/50642537/angler-stolz-auf-ihre-castinggruppe

*Land Rover Modellneuheiten 2011 auf der "Jagd & Hund"*
http://www.autosieger.de/article21403.html

*NOVASOL-Fishing: Mitte Januar geht's los*
http://www.dein-touristik.net/touristik_news/21183-novasol-fishing.html

*"Das rote Zimmer" von Rudolf Thome*
http://www.taz.de/1/leben/film/artikel/1/wie-sie-die-angeln-werfen/

*Der Zander ist ein sehr vorsichtiger Raubfisch*
http://www.77.am/index.php/content/view/Der-Zander-ist-ein-sehr-vorsichtiger-Raubfisch/13011144/

*Polizisten bringen Wustrauer Schülern bei, wie sie sicher durch den Winter kommen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-Wustrauer-Schuelern-bei-wie-sie-sicher.html

*Jahreshauptversammlung: Angler grollen dem Kormoran*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Angler-grollen-dem-Kormoran-id4163548.html

*1700 Schiffe in Düsseldorf*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1288741486909.shtml

*2.230 Euro für „Helfer vor Ort“*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=8507

*Gönnert 50 Jahre im Fischereiverein aktiv*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...6nnert+50+Jahre+im+Fischereiverein+aktiv.html

*Aktivurlaub in Pjöngjang Nordkorea verblüfft mit Golfturnier für Touristen*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,739517,00.html

*Wer hat das schönste Motiv?*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...elen/1478686_Wer_hat_das_schoenste_Motiv.html

*Grüße aus Hamburgs Vorgängerin als Umwelthauptstadt*
http://www.wedel-schulauer-tageblat...mburgs-vorgaengerin-als-umwelthauptstadt.html

*Ivenack erhält endlich Seepacht-Recht*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=767904´

*Schlamm macht Probleme*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/schlamm-macht-probleme--40046344.html

*Schlammlawinen in Brasilien Tal der Toten*
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,739732,00.html

*Lachssaison in Schottland eröffnet*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=15508782.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sportangler wollen Pachtvertrag verlängern*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Sportangler-wollen-Pachtvertrag-verlaengern;art773,5926378

*Kosten für den Besatz gestiegen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Kosten-fuer-den-Besatz-gestiegen;art768,5926784

*Tod unter dem Eisdeckel*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/offenbach/unter-eisdeckel-1083689.html

*Angeln hat an Attraktivität verloren*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/9882794.htm

*Alles im Fluss*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1295257764572

*Schonzeit ist beendet*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...etails/article/805/schonzeit-ist-beendet.html

*Rückzugsgebiet Möllensee*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...indow/rueckzugsgebiet-moellensee-1085677.html

*Angeln ist noch Männerdomäne*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ueger-holt-erneut-Wanderpokal-von-Dynamo.html

*Auch Anglern fehlt der Nachwuchs*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...heim-kirn/vg-bad-muenster/norheim/9885146.htm

*Angler warten aufs Winterende*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...el/2519943/Angler-warten-aufs-Winterende.html

*Angler freuen sich über Interesse bei Jugendlichen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/50765361/angler-freuen-sich-ueber-interesse-bei-jugendlichen

*Wels bereitet Barßels Sportanglern Sorge*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...els-bereitet-Barssels-Sportanglern-Sorge.html

*Alles im Fluss in der Talstraße*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312

*Gemütlicher Veranstaltungsort*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bad-kreuznach-bad-sobernheim-kirn/kirn/9885510.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gut ausgerüstet in die Angelsaison 2011 starten*
http://www.live-pr.com/gut-ausger-stet-in-die-angelsaison-r1048697048.htm

*Konrad Preiser übernimmt bei Anglern*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...iser-uebernimmt-bei-Anglern;art372609,4681625

*Angler laden Kinder zum Abenteuer Neckar ein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.02fde345-d297-43eb-b12c-04ee2fc29287.html

*Umweltpreis für Schäfer PROZELLER, Vogelschützer SCHEFFLER & Angler*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_D.php?id=1192463

*Bei Versammlung der Barßeler Fischer ging es hoch her*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=36434

* Nachricht/Bericht: +++ Mixed News +++ Bericht 1x gelesen*
http://www.medien.tv.reisen.en-a.de...en_fuer_angler_jaeger_und_naturfreunde-45384/

*Abholzaktion am Badesee sorgte für Ärger*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2347494_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4502.html

*Da ist der Wurm drin*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ergt-Millionen-von-kriechenden-Tieren-Da.html

*Hochwasser mit Rekordwert in Meiningen*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/meiningendir/meiningen/art2799,1327234

*Angler mit vollem Kalender*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-mit-vollem-Kalender;art774,5932533

*Vörstettens Anglerhock zu aufwendig*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/voerstetten/voerstettens-anglerhock-zu-aufwendig--40239080.html

*Das große Kriechen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...treibt-eine-Wurmfarm-Das-grosse-Kriechen.html

*Auf die Fischerprüfung gezielt vorbereiten*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...-die-Fischerpruefung-gezielt-vorbereiten.html

*Neun Kinder sind nun echte Petrijünger*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=770407


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Krisensitzung bei den Lindower Anglern*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-die-Preise-fuer-Sportfischer-drastisch.html

*Gutes Miteinander gelobt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/region_hockenheim/20110121_mmm0000001106405.html

*Barßel/Ramsloh Querelen: Angler wollen wieder Ruhe*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=36571

*Viele Feste im Herbst*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ingen/Viele-Feste-im-Herbst;art372518,4685360

* Stolz auf 13 Jungangler*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Stolz-auf-13-Jungangler;art768,5936185

*Filmcafé Schlebusch zeigt: Schultze gets the blues*
http://www.leverkusen.com/presse/db/presse.php4?view=00019235&stadtteil=&kat=

*Angler wollen einen Wanderpokal*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Angler-wollen-einen-Wanderpokal-VEREINE.html

*Angler stellten Mülltonnen auf*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/angler-stellten-mlltonnenauf.120569.php

*ASV Stadtlohn: Harald Nacke bleibt Vorsitzender*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/stadtlohn/Harald-Nacke-bleibt-Vorsitzender;art959,1162354

*Jagd auf Kormorane*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Jagd-auf-Kormorane;art768,5936349

*Leinen los für Wassersportmesse «boot»*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1099882

*Minestrone Maestro*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/essen-trinken/minestrone-maestro/3716130.html

*Boot: Street Fishing ein neuer Trend*
http://www.hegau-frau.de/index.php?article=2035&category=Hegau&NewsID=2788711

*Heithöker Karneval: Kein Mott, aber viel Spaß*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...oeker_Karneval_Kein_Mott_aber_viel_Spass.html

*Angler möchten mehr Resonanz*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiamt/angler-moechten-mehr-resonanz--40366239.html

*„Wir brauchen nicht zu diskutieren, es ist so“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...her-Hahn-handelte-kleine-Zugestaendnisse.html

*Christian Kranz meint, dass der Lindower Anglerstreit nur ein Symptom von ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Christian-Kranz-meint-dass-der-Lindower.html

*Angler sind diesmal auf der Jagd nach Schnäppchen*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....hen.ef88adbc-144c-4c5d-8566-bffb485a0aca.html

*Nachwuchs fängt die meisten Fische*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/10145289.htm

*Schwerster Fang über 16 000 Gramm*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis...83145_Schwerster_Fang_ueber_16_000_Gramm.html

*Der Landkreis mit den schwierigen Fragen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...k-wirbt-fuer-Wandertag-Der-Landkreis-mit.html

*"Der gesamte Verein steht hinter der Renaturierung"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/maul...steht-hinter-der-renaturierung--40365096.html

*Wie Modellbauer und Angler Freunde wurden*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...angler-freunde-wurden_rmn01.c.8614778.de.html

*Angler ködern neue Sportfischer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...r-koedern-neue-Sportfischer;art372508,4691803

*Mansfeld-Südharz: Kormorane bereiten Sorgen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1295257770284

*Angelcamp zwischen Hafen und Peenestrom geplant*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...7c0bbbad2570e1da000ca86&param=news&id=3023536

*Bald Ebbe im Schwanenteich*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/10149885.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler stehen hinter Volksfest*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...w/angler-stehen-hinter-volksfest-1096173.html

*30 000 Forellen allein in die Kinzig eingesetzt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tzt.5b069341-95cd-46d4-9d81-0910fe7d974d.html

*Japanischer Spiele-Hersteller bringt Angel-Simulator auf den Markt*
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/j...gt-angel-simulator-auf-den-markt-1647015.html

*Kommentar: Alle Menschen sind Angler – von Martin Tochtrop*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/Alle-Menschen-sind-Angler-von-Martin-Tochtrop-id4211569.html

*Umwelt: In NRW droht Angel-Verbot*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/politik/In-NRW-droht-Angel-Verbot-id4211746.html

*Das Pfütze-Fäscht fällt dieses Jahr ins Wasser*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herr...-faellt-dieses-jahr-ins-wasser--40536240.html

*Kitzingen – Zauber der Vielfalt 2011*
http://www.franken-tageblatt.de/frankennews/kitzingen-zauber-der-vielfalt-2011/

*Ratingen: Silbersee: Streit um Vertrag mit Angelverein*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...it-um-Vertrag-mit-Angelverein_aid_957370.html

* Vertrauen für Jürgen Binninger*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...auen-fuer-Juergen-Binninger;art372518,4696035

*Angler sind sauer wegen Kali und Salz*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...d-sauer-wegen-Kali-und-Salz-_arid,304341.html

*Ruhrverband: Ärger über Betonpfeiler am Hennesee*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/meschede/Aerger-ueber-Betonpfeiler-am-Hennesee-id4209067.html

*Der alte Name ist Programm*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...cken-Wusterwitzer-Sportfischer-auf-Jahre.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Auch Ausnehmen eines Fisches will gelernt sein*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10057&pk=628734&p=1

*POL-BOR: Raesfeld - Forellen entwendet*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/24843/1756049/polizei_borken

*Natur: Fischsterben im Revierpark*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/Fischsterben-im-Revierpark-Vonderort-id4215193.html

*Randalierer zerstören Strandidylle*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/10161106.htm

*Retter der Bachneunaugen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1295257773387

*Hände weg vom Dortmunder Hafenfisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...m-Fisch-aus-dem-Hafen-Dortmund-id4215731.html

* Tierschützer kritisieren Kieler Angelschein-Pläne*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...er-kritisieren-Kieler-Angelschein-Plaene.html

*Angler haben ein Problem im Nacken*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angler-haben-ein-problem-im-nacken--40621677.html

*„Die Schmeie hat sich prima erholt“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...at-sich-prima-erholt-ldquo-;art372576,4699559

*Achimer Angler besorgt über Fischsterben in der Großen Brake*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...+ueber+Fischsterben+in+der+Grossen+Brake.html

*Die Angler fühlen sich dem Naturschutz verpflichtet*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ihri...h-dem-naturschutz-verpflichtet--40618138.html

*Winterangeln wird in Thüringen immer beliebter*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-wird-in-Thueringen-immer-beliebter-233261228

*Wintergäste: Kormorane am Anglerteich*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1295371258197.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*'Ahoi' in 17 Hallen - Mehr als 250.000 Besucher bei 'boot'*
http://www.ftd.de/unternehmen/hande...r-als-250-000-besucher-bei-boot/60005206.html

*Lohn für treue Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/murg/Lohn-fuer-treue-Angler;art372614,4701402

*Angler waren 2010 aktiv*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-waren-2010-aktiv--40673798.html

*Angler sind in großer Sorge*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2923861

*Tier & Umwelt: Ungewöhnliches Fischsterben im Revierpark*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/obe...rpark-Vonderort-bei-Oberhausen-id4224719.html

*Auf zu neuen Angelufern*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Auf-zu-neuen-Angelufern;art13826,3203898

*» Messe "Jagd und Hund": Marktführer in Sachen Tiere töten*
http://www.verbaende.com/News.php4?m=74818

*Messe Jagd & Hund feiert 30-jähriges Bestehen*
http://www.boulevard-baden.de/ueber...-jagd-hund-feiert-30-jahriges-bestehen-315402

*Hochwasser bleibt in Erinnerung*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte.../1487790_Hochwasser_bleibt_in_Erinnerung.html

*Fische quälen leicht gemacht: Schleswig-Holstein will Angelschein aufweichen*
http://www.themenportal.de/essen-tr...ig-holstein-will-angelschein-aufweichen-11344

* Dä Rocker vam Dönberch*
http://www.njuuz.de/beitrag10352.html

*Angler sind wie Pech und Schwefel*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-sind-wie-Pech-und-Schwefel;art372510,4703304

*Vietmannsdorfer Angler treffen sich*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=775629

*Angler behalten Fest am Vatertag*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-behalten-fest-am-vatertag_rmn01.c.8636048.de.html

*Umwelt: Kein generelles Angelverbot im Vest*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/Kein-generelles-Angelverbot-im-Vest-id4229526.html

* Klaus-Dieter Kaiser neuer Vorsitzender*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenzingen/klaus-dieter-kaiser-neuer-vorsitzender--40717763.html

*Natur: Winter verursacht Fischsterben im Revierpark Vonderort bei Oberhausen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/obe...rpark-Vonderort-bei-Oberhausen-id4224719.html

*Lamawanderung durch das winterliche Obertrum*
http://mein.salzburg.com/interessen/aktiv_draussen/2011/01/lamawanderung-durch-das-winter.html

*Teninger Angelvorstand machte eine Verjüngungskur*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/teni...nd-machte-eine-verjuengungskur--40776946.html

*Katerbower Augenblicke*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...otografin-Ilona-Schulz-zeigt-ihre-Bilder.html

*Angler haben eifrigen Nachwuchs*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...chs.b89916f1-f145-4b37-99de-a1596605a914.html

*Wenn die Eider stinkt: Klärteiche vergraulen Angler*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...der-stinkt-Klaerteiche-vergraulen-Angler.html

*Jagdhund ist nicht gleich Jagdhund*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/jagdhund-ist-nicht-gleich-jagdhund--/de/News/21891135

*Kurt Schobel lässt Vorsitz vom Haken*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ken.d7f1e0e3-366f-4cdf-a01e-d8348d434357.html

*Fischfest unterm Strich ein Erfolg*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Fischfest-unter-dem-Strich-ein-Erfolg;art763,5956026

*Nichts zu wünschen übrig*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/nichts-zu-wuenschen-uebrig--40777627.html

*Der ASV Forelle betreibt gezielte Nachwuchsarbeit*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad...reibt-gezielte-Nachwuchsarbeit;art778,5957151


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler wollen auch Forscher sein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...r-wollen-auch-Forscher-sein;art372448,4707478

*Generationswechsel im Angler-Vorstand*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/51141580/generationswechsel-im-angler-vorstand

*Angler einigen sich auf die Hälfte*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...ie-Haelfte-_arid,506903_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Wie ein Piranha: Angler fängt 50-Kilo-'Monster'*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/verrucktes/426192/wie-piranha-angler-fangt-50-kilo-monster.html

*Polonäse mit der Nonne*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-Kinderfasching-in-Langen-Polonaese-mit.html

*Bundesfischereischein für Angelfreunde*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...hereischein-fuer-Angelfreunde;art8069,2673933

*Planungen für Fischerhütte angelaufen*
http://www.idowa.de/hallertauer-zeitung/container/container/con/828643.html

*Bitterfeld: Wohnen auf der Goitzsche*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1296641404639

*85 Angler fangen mehr als 650 Kilogramm Fisch*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...gler-fangen-mehr-als-650-Kilogramm-Fisch.html

*Kreis Wittenberg: Sorgenkind Schwanenteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1296641404741

*Das Nahewasser ist sauber*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rn/vg-langenlonsheim/bretzenheim/10189431.htm

*Bundespolizei verabschiedet Peter WOLF - zuständig für 270 Arbeitscomputer*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_D.php?id=1193352

*Angler blicken auf reges Vereinsleben*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...cken-auf-reges-Vereinsleben;art372457,4711556

*Stehen Gifhorns Angler ab heute ohne Führung da?*
http://www.waz-online.de/Gifhorn/Gifhorn/Uebersicht/Stehen-Gifhorns-Angler-ab-heute-ohne-Fuehrung-da

*Angler bleiben in der Anglergemeinschaft Münsterland*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis...n_in_der_Anglergemeinschaft_Muensterland.html

*Unterm Storchennest*
http://www.supersonntag-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=21&entry=12398

*Durchhalten ist das A und O*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=23437

*An der Saale wird es langsam eng*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...n-der-Saale-wird-es-langsam-eng;art211,127767

*Fischereirecht: Schleswig-Holstein will Angelschein abschaffen*
http://www.suite101.de/content/fischereirecht-schleswig-holstein-will-angelschein-abschaffen-a100465

*Anglerbörse machte Lust auf die Saison*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...-Anglerboerse-machte-Lust-auf-die-Saison.html

*79 000 Besucher bei Messe «Jagd und Hund»*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/du.../79-000-besucher-bei-messe-jagd-und-hund.html

*Angel Sport Club: Angelkönig mit mehr Spaß als Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/holzwickede/Angelkoenig-mit-mehr-Spass-als-Fisch-id4250597.html

*Ein Prost auf den Karneval*
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/hofrehau/hof-stadt/art2390,1434395

* Manfred Sternberg ist Vereinsmeister*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...782_Manfred_Sternberg_ist_Vereinsmeister.html

*Arbeitskleidung, Handschuhe und festes Schuhwerk*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/lok...kleidung_Handschuhe_und_festes_Schuhwerk.html

*Verein "Eiserne Ruhe" bringt Siebenbornteich in Ordnung*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...e-bringt-Siebenbornteich-in-Ordnung-798526724

*Kyll: 50.000 Forelleneier in den Brutboxen*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1296683702039.shtml

*Peter Lange geht nach 35 Jahren*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../2534989/Peter-Lange-geht-nach-35-Jahren.html

*Drei Tage lang mit den Anglern feiern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/drei-tage-lang-mit-den-anglern-feiern--40998609.html

*Küstengewässer fast eisfrei - Fischer und Angler rüsten zur Saison*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...isfrei-fischer-und-angler-ruesten-zur-saison/

*Ichenheimer Angler bereiten die Saison vor*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/ichenheimer-angler-bereiten-die-saison-vor--40996586.html

*Seltene Einblicke in die feuchte Unterwelt*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/s...ie-feuchte-unterwelt.html?_suchtag=2011-02-08

* Angler sorgen wieder für Fischnachwuchs*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...chs.91589e6e-a3e3-4d51-a4f4-c404a65a15d7.html

*Die Kosten für den Fischeinsatz belasten die Kasse*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frie...ischeinsatz-belasten-die-kasse--40995377.html

*Viele tote Fische*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/281658/


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Faszination der Fische*
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/bad-vilbel/faszination-der-fische/-/1472868/7166426/-/index.html

*Tote Karpfen, tote Hechte, tote Aale*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1297103584500

*Der Angelschein wird ausgebootet*
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2929027

*"Tierisch verliebt" - Zoo Salzburg*
http://mein.salzburg.com/interessen/aktiv_draussen/2011/02/tierisch-verliebt---zoo-salzbu.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Peißnitz wird wiederbelebt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012569559775&listid=1016799959889

*Noch freie Plätze bei Vorbereitung auf Fischerprüfung*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tze-bei-Vorbereitung-auf-Fischerpruefung.html

*Verkaufspläne für Hannovers Leine ernten Kritik*
http://www.sn-online.de/Nachrichten...aufsplaene-fuer-Hannovers-Leine-ernten-Kritik

*Angeln ist ihr Hobby*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...umberg/Angeln-ist-ihr-Hobby;art372508,4719149

* 81 Gewässer in der neuen Karte*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/282104/

*Diebstahl im Baumarkt*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/diebstahl-im-baumarkt/id_44345172/index?news

* Schwieriges Jahr*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/51335690/schwieriges-jahr

*Mitglieder sind zur Stelle*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/mitglieder-sind-zur-stelle--41157078.html

* Stadt stellt jährlich bis zu 40 neue Fischereischeine aus*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...lich-bis-zu-40-neue-fischereischeine-aus.html

*Anlaufstelle für Angler und Co.*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...fstelle-fuer-Angler-und-Co-;art410936,4721497

* Angler befürchten Lücken im Fischbestand wegen des ICE-Baus*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...im-Fischbestand-wegen-des-ICE-Baus-1708590338

*23 neue Angler werden Mitglied*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/537428/

*Angler feiern wieder ihr Seefest im Juli*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad...ern-wieder-ihr-Seefest-im-Juli;art770,5973499

*Hilfen für den Fisch des Jahres*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/lokales/bad_mergentheim/art5642,836666

*Wallgraben muss gerettet werden*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwa.../wallgraben-muss-gerettet-werden-1118469.html

*Ota Pavels Erzählungen exklusiv bei www.nicefive.de*
http://www.ptext.de/pressemeldung/ota-pavels-erzaehlungen-exklusiv-wwwnicefivede-141981

*Angler wollen Neulinge ködern*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...ge-koedern-_arid,512387_puid,1_pageid,16.html

*Urlaub gegen unvergessliche Kreuzfahrt tauschen*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Tauschen-Sie-Ihren-Urlaub.1398.0.html

*Umweltstaatssekretärin Kraege: „Jagd und Freizeitfischerei tragen erfolgreich ...*
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...rhalt-der-Biodiversitaet-bei_article8154.html

*Angeln bald ohne Schein?*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/217833-Angeln-bald-ohne-Schein.html

*Diktator der Herzen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1297405353143

*»Köder muss dem Fisch schmecken, nicht dem Angler«*
http://www.nachrichten.at/ratgeber/beruf_bildung/art121,552606

*Änderungen für Angler*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/4242101_Aenderungen_fuer_Angler.html

*Kanufahrten: Neue Verordnung ist umstritten*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...-Verordnung-ist-umstritten-_arid,5029624.html

*Angebot für Angler - "Rent a Lake"*
http://www.welt.de/reise/article12499057/Angebot-fuer-Angler-Rent-a-Lake.html

*Vier Tote bei Bootsunglück im Golf von Mexiko*
http://www.dernewsticker.de/news.ph...gl%FCck+im+Golf+von+Mexiko&id=204694&i=eekakt

*Angler machen sich Sorgen*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...enborg/1495002_Angler_machen_sich_Sorgen.html

*Angel-Jugend setzt sich ein*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...elen/1495085_Angel_Jugend_setzt_sich_ein.html

*Angler sorgen sich um Arsenbelastung der Fische*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/angler-sorgen-sich-um-arsenbelastung-der-fische--41254922.html

*Angler auf dem Trocknen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/angler-auf-dem-trocknen--41250570.html

*Golzows Schlossteich ist wieder schick*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...legen-beim-Hegetag-Hand-an-Weniger-Muell.html

*Und „Jimmy“ geht zum ForggenseeZUR PERSON*
http://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten/...eht-zum-ForggenseeZUR-PERSON-_arid,65837.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anglermesse: Anglerlatein fernab vom Wasser*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unna/Anglerlatein-fernab-vom-Wasser-id4276681.html

* Mehr Licht für die Lauer*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Mehr-Licht-fuer-die-Lauer;art778,5981081

*Auch Angler zieht es mal auf die Straße*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sse.d6dbb352-9457-416d-b33f-3d904386fc23.html

*Kreis Wittenberg: Sind die Fische noch da?*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1297405355219

*Bokhorster Angler erklärten Karl Fock zum Ehrenmitglied*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...r-erklaerten-karl-fock-zum-ehrenmitglied.html

*Neuer Nationalpark in Finnland*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1111344

*Den Anglern macht der Gänsesäger das Leben schwer*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...wer.31523945-d1bd-4623-9dea-16d3abf48368.html

*Zoff bei den Anglern*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2932403

*Fischer wollen kein Gift im Rhein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...r-wollen-kein-Gift-im-Rhein;art372611,4726936

*Blaualgen-Gefahr: Angeln verboten!*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...1495601_Blaualgen_Gefahr_Angeln_verboten.html

*Angeln, Rasenmäher, Lkw und Getränke gestohlen*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte..._Rasenmaeher_Lkw_und_Getraenke_gestohlen.html

*Vor dem Stippen wird die Schulbank gedrückt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Meeresangeln: Nichts für Leichtgewichte*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Nichts-fuer-Leichtgewichte;art161262,2687139

*Angeln in einem gesunden, natürlichen Lebensraum*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...n-einem-gesunden-natuerlichen-lebensraum.html

*Schwaab Sohn folgt auf Schwaab Vater*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sexau/schwaab-sohn-folgt-auf-schwaab-vater--41351274.html

*Fische für den Heiligenbach*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Fische-fuer-den-Heiligenbach;art5612,842985

*Landehttp://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/thedinghausen/landesgraben-sanierung-beginnt-bald-1124931.htmlsgraben: Sanierung beginnt bald*

*Kneese: Streit um ein Angelboot*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ticle/215/kneese-streit-um-ein-angelboot.html

*Welle: Pfandsystem einführen*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...=news_lokales&table=artikel_kinzigtal&id=8702

*Für Angler, Wanderer und Entdecker: Neuer Nationalpark in Finnland*
http://www.n-tv.de/reise/Neuer-Nationalpark-in-Finnland-article2612841.html

*Peter Alexander liebte die Idylle der Au in der Kronau*
http://www.noen.at/lokales/noe-uebe...die-Idylle-der-Au-in-der-Kronau;art2433,29880

*Gratis zur „Aqua Fisch“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...zur-bdquo-Aqua-Fisch-ldquo-;art372474,4724899


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln: Von der Lust des Fischfangs*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...s-schoenste-Hobby-der-Welt-ist-id4285728.html

*Wo Peter Alexander die Show vergaß*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...2676263/wo-peter-alexander-show-vergass.story

*Elf Schüler traten beim Stadtentscheid zum Vorlesewettbewerb an*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Stadtentscheid-zum-Vorlesewettbewerb-an.html

*Für Angler und Aquarianer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod.../Fuer-Angler-und-Aquarianer;art410936,4731022

*Angler bald auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.f817a400-603c-4004-9e42-d17a62dbb761.html

*Kein Angelverbot in NRW*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/nordrhein-westfalen/438106/kein-angelverbot-nrw.html

*Aquarianer zeigen gefährlichste Exemplare*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...n-gefaehrlichste-Exemplare-_arid,5032308.html

*Fette Fische besser nicht in die Pfanne*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...che-besser-nicht-in-die-Pfanne;art803,2689214

*Angelsportler freuen sich über Nachwuchs*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/angelsportler-freuen-sich-ueber-nachwuchs--41439011.html

*Geschichte der Partnerschaft*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...eschichte-der-Partnerschaft;art372526,4733029

* Angler putzen ihr Revier*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...ihr-Revier-_arid,515811_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Eisschollen verstopfen plötzlich Stadthafen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.ueckermuende&id=782977

*„Das ist das Aus für uns“*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/biblis/10234426.htm

*Tausende Fische gefangen*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/tausende-fische-gefangen.122013.php

*Aquaristikmesse feiert Jubiläum*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...istikmesse-feiert-Jubilaeum;art372474,4731344


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dreitägiger Lehrgang für Angler in Sondershausen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...hrgang-fuer-Angler-in-Sondershausen-235033867

*"Auf der Bühne war er ein völlig anderer Mensch"*
http://kurier.at/kultur/2074886.php

*Großes Angebot bei Aqua-Fisch*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...sses-Angebot-bei-Aqua-Fisch;art372474,4734520

*Gewässer auf einem Kilometer biologisch tot*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis...esser_auf_einem_Kilometer_biologisch_tot.html

*Größter Treffpunkt für Hessens Jäger, Angler und Reiter*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...essens-Jaeger-Angler-und-Reiter;art112,386394


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* 14 000 Besucher bei Leipziger Wassersportmesse*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/le...-besucher-bei-leipziger-wassersportmesse.html

*Angler auf großer Reise*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ise.992c5f83-01a6-44bb-8241-8ad3ed70fee0.html

*Schottische Klänge bei den Anglern*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...holz/schottische-klaenge-anglern-1131620.html

* Jahreshauptversammlung: Angler wählen Bernd Brieseck*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/Angler-waehlen-Bernd-Brieseck-id4308348.html

*Kösterkuhle: Angler im Pech*
http://www.uena.de/artikel/2935726

*Talsperre: Ab 2012 wird geangelt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../2544656/Talsperre-Ab-2012-wird-geangelt.html

*Vereinsgewässer an Kanal angeschlossen*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/10246298.htm

*Niemand vermisst die Tote von der Aller*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/ha.../niemand-vermisst-die-tote-von-der-aller.html

*13-Kilo-Karpfen an der Schnur*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...el/2544399/13-Kilo-Karpfen-an-der-Schnur.html

*Umzug in die Uckermark nicht bereut*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=784169


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*AnJa 2011 - Angeln & Jagen in Neumünster*
http://www.hamburg-magazin.de/index.php?id=120&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=5036&no_cache=1

*Beach & Boat 2011: Erfolgreiche Wassersport-Messe in Leipzig*
http://www.funsporting.de/funsporting+NEWS+Trends+Beach_and_Boat_Leipzig_2011_Nachbericht_3985.htm

*44 Angler zur Nordsee*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/51593682/44-angler-zur-nordsee

*Verein der Fischer muss mit Folgen des Hochwassers kämpfen Unseburger Angler ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/stassfurt/?em_cnt=1950559

*Angler wollen neue Mitglieder gewinnen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...3/Angler-wollen-neue-Mitglieder-gewinnen.html

*Angler machen „klar Schiff“*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gronau/1499592_Angler_machen_klar_Schiff.html

*Erfolgreiche Angler bei Gut Wurf Balve*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...e/erfolgreiche-angler-wurf-balve-1133242.html

*Kappeln - Eine Schleistadt zum Verlieben*
http://www.urlaubskataloge-gratis.de/news/kappeln,2387.html

*Nur noch knapp 13 000 Einwohner*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ner.58b4179b-d609-40ff-b993-28132e104fde.html

*Ausgedient: Regenwurm wird abgelöst*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...t-Regenwurm-wird-abgeloest-_arid,5034533.html

*In Laichzeit: Gefährdet „Kahlschlag“ die Fische?*
http://www.waz-online.de/Gifhorn/Gifhorn/Uebersicht/In-Laichzeit-Gefaehrdet-Kahlschlag-die-Fische

*Angler machen Bad Saulgau zur Messestadt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...-Bad-Saulgau-zur-Messestadt;art372551,4739684

*„Faszination Angeln“ mit weiteren Höhepunkten*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/51612852/faszination-angeln-mit-weiteren-hoehepunkten

*Immer weniger Fische im Main*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Immer-weniger-Fische-im-Main;art768,5996077

*Angler: Zu viele Bäume im Hilkensee*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../209/angler-zu-viele-baeume-im-hilkensee.html

*Angler setzen auf bewährtes Team*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-setzen-auf-bewaehrtes-Team;art768,5995795

*Widdingsbacher Angler leisten gute Vereinsarbeit*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...bacher-angler-leisten-gute-vereinsarbeit.html

*Angel- und Sportfischer Rahmede weiter aktiv*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...portfischer-rahmede-weiter-aktiv-1133915.html

*Mit dem Kescher gerettet*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ils/article/805/mit-dem-kescher-gerettet.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Thomas Del Fabro*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...gelnationalmannschaft-Fisch;art222518,3646342

*Finnland: Inselgruppe wird neuer Nationalpark*
http://www.fliegen-sparen.de/cms/news/meldungen/2011_02_23_66265939_meldung.php?navid=2

*Neuer Vorstand beim Angelverein Warburg*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...and-beim-Angelverein-Warburg-_arid,42601.html

*Fischen und Angeln: Nachtangeln auf Aal*
http://www.on-zine.net/2011/01/28/fischen-und-angeln-nachtangeln-auf-aal/

*Alter Vereinsname aufgetaucht*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/51672413/alter-vereinsname-aufgetaucht

*Ahauser Aa zurück zur Natur*
http://www.ahaus-online.de/sys-seitenid,13/newsid,8047/Ahauser-Aa-zurueck-zur-Natur.html

*Kindertheater Vom Fischer und seiner Frau*
http://www.fuldainfo.de/index.php?p..._monat=02&koobi_jahr=2011&koobi_tag=27&area=1

*Angeln: Faszinierendes Hobby in der Natur*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...Angeln_Faszinierendes_Hobby_in_der_Natur.html

*„Jeder Fisch wird verwertet“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...Fisch-wird-verwertet-ldquo-;art479923,4747465

*Angler kümmern sich jetzt auch um Amphibien*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis...er_kuemmern_sich_jetzt_auch_um_Amphibien.html

*Zur Person*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bodenseekreis-oberschwaben/eriskirch/Zur-Person;art372472,4747299

*Der Keltenfürst wurde vergoldet*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....det.7f7120fb-c08e-4f0b-97ac-6bd88667c898.html

*Camper hängen in der Luft*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...n-der-Luft-_arid,520365_puid,1_pageid,52.html

*Timm Fahrion peilt in seiner Amtszeit den Aufstieg an*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/sport_region_artikel.php?artikel=5517662

*Bei Festen legen Angler Pause ein*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/10272161.htm

*Eiskaltes Angelvergnügen an der Peene*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.anklam&id=786992

*Fest beschert Rekordgewinn*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...inn.ec053dfc-a8d1-46d9-8dfa-9ddb9f96e7db.html

*Sorgen prägen das Jubiläumsjahr*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...rgen-praegen-das-Jubilaeumsjahr;art211,135522

*Die Bachflohkrebse im Rennboot*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....oot.0f64103f-6fa8-4e0f-98d5-a0bbaedbf2ac.html

*Thomas Schäfer erleichtert die Ostsee um 19 Dorsche*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...aefer-erleichtert-ostsee-dorsche-1140340.html

*Tratsch mit einer Prise Bauchtanz*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ettenheim/tratsch-mit-einer-prise-bauchtanz--41873688.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Leserbriefe*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/leserbriefe-emmendingen/leserbriefe-x7ras4lqx--41960827.html

*Der Fischfang-Führerschein*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...n/Der-Fischfang-Fuehrerschein_aid_970546.html

*New Yorker Feuerwehrmann fordert: 9/11 auf die Lernpläne*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/regional/mu...rdert-9-11-muss-auf-die-schul-lernplaene.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sportfischer angeln Fahrräder Sportfischer angeln Fahrräder*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...ahrraeder-Sportfischer-angeln-Fahrraeder.html

*Ein norddeutscher Realist*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ls/article/803/ein-norddeutscher-realist.html

*Nieder Angler stimmen für neue Satzung*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/nieder-angler-stimmen-fuer-neue-satzung_rmn01.c.8717221.de.html

*Anglern fehlen Kassierer und ein Schriftführer*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/10276715.htm

*Viel Arbeit für Usinger Fischer*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/viel-arbeit-fuer-usinger-fischer_rmn01.c.8717675.de.html

*So natürlich wie möglich*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/ingolstadt/leserbriefe/art75650,2387253

*Waldgeister spuken durch die Zehn-Dörfer-Halle*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...urch-die-Zehn-Doerfer-Halle;art372578,4751641

*Boykott wegen Seegebühren*
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/hefte/boykott-wegen-seegebuehren-maerz-2011

*Angler arbeiten mit am Forschungsprojekt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Angler-arbeiten-mit-am-Forschungsprojekt.html

*Froschkonzert als Ausgleich zum Altenbergturm*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/...ls-Ausgleich-zum-Altenbergturm;art5543,862644

*Werner Veitz neuer Vorsitzender des Anglervereins Hofgeismar*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...des-Anglervereins-Hofgeismar-_arid,43974.html

*Die schlimmsten Fettnäpfchen im Urlaub*
http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/r...rist-kanada-hitlergruss-nicht-nachmachen.html

*Trotz Handicap auf dem Weg zum Anglerglück*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...tz-handicap-auf-dem-weg-zum-anglerglueck.html

*"cft-die freizeitmessen" stellt neues Programm vor*
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=2107&showNews=936718

*Nettetal: Angler und Schötte janz jeck*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...Angler-und-Schoette-janz-jeck_aid_971355.html

*Eggenstein-Leopoldshafen: Angler versinkt hüfttief im Schlamm*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/rhei...fen:_Angler_versinkt_hüfttief_im_Schlamm.html

* Müll in der Glems macht Anglern Sorgen*
http://www.lkz.de/home/lokales/vere...r-Glems-macht-Anglern-Sorgen-_arid,37137.html

*Ehrenamtler spüren Fischwilderer auf / Am Freitag trafen sich die Aufseher zur ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Fischwilderer-auf-Am-Freitag-trafen-sich.html

*Auf dem Landweg zum Glower Hafen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...ebc130830ad31c28229a89d&param=news&id=3056111

*Rosenfeld-Heiligenzimmern - „Das ist wie Kuchenbacken“ Christian Schellhammer ...*
http://www.zak.de/artikel/103882/Rosenfeld-Heiligenzimmern-Das-ist-wie-Kuchenbacken

*Das Paradies für Angler liegt mitten in der Stadt*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...t-mitten-in-der-stadt_rmn01.c.8726000.de.html

*Angeln mit »geeignetem länglichen Gegenstand«*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/192445.angeln-mit-geeignetem-laenglichen-gegenstand.html

*Weit weg und doch tief verwurzelt*
http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Nachrichten/arid,253499_puid,1_pageid,7.html

*Neuer Angelladen eröffnet*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-der-Rhinpassage-ist-die-dritte-Filiale.html

*Störsteine für neue Laichplätze*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Bauarbeiter baggert vergeblich bei Frau Antje*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20110305_mmm0000001329518.html

*Nächstes Sportfest wird noch größer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...mit-Angeboten-zur-Vernetzung-um-viele-in.html

*Reise: Papa, da war ein Kugelfisch*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/reise/papa-da-war-ein-kugelfisch/3917214.html

*Kurz und bündig*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/541600/

*Der Kormoran frisst den Neckar leer*
http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/Artikel679034.cfm

*Schwimmendes Kraftwerk: Stromgewinnung auch in trägen Flüssen*
http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissensc...nung-auch-in-traegen-fluessen_aid_606071.html

*Feuer frei auf Kormoran und Biber?*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/vermischtes/article12710474/Feuer-frei-auf-Kormoran-und-Biber.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Brüeler Angler führte erster Einsatz auf den Dachboden*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...fuehrte-erster-einsatz-auf-den-dachboden.html

*Die Kunst des Angelns*
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/freizeittipps/der-goldene-fang/-/1474298/7769638/-/index.html

*Falkenberg: Mit Kippe Schilf in Brand gesetzt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...enberg-Mit-Kippe-Schilf-in-Brand-gesetzt.html

*Geringer Fischbesatz verärgert Angler*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...9/geringer-fischbesatz-veraergert-angler.html

*Machos zum Weltfrauentag–Ich Tarzan, du Jane*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/machos-zum-weltfrauentag-ich-tarzan-du-jane-1.1068984

*Fischsterben im Doubs – Landwirtschaft schuld?*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/elsass-x2x/fischsterben-im-doubs-landwirtschaft-schuld--42377600.html

*Nettetal: Angler jagen Wilddiebe*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrheinsued/nettetal/nachrichten/Angler-jagen-Wilddiebe_aid_973261.html

*Bekannte Gesichter - neue Posten*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...n/1510343_Bekannte_Gesichter_neue_Posten.html

*Australien: Vier-Meter-Krokodil attackiert Angler*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,750059,00.html

*Freizeit : Angler aus Duisburg mag gar keinen Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/Angler-aus-Duisburg-mag-gar-keinen-Fisch-id4399949.html

*Sportfischer angeln weiterhin nur in der Schmeie*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...iterhin-nur-in-der-Schmeie-_arid,5043229.html

*Australischer Angler überlebt Angriff durch Salzwasserkrokodil*
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/a...angriff-durch-salzwasserkrokodil-1661995.html

*„Fisch des Jahres“ vom Aussterben bedroht*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/10312079.htm

*Land winkt mit Fördergeld*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/hanau/land-winkt-foerdergeld-1155912.html

*Kein Platz für den Rettungsring*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Kein-Platz-fuer-den-Rettungsring-784907614

*Angler kämpfen hungriges Vier-Meter-Krokodil nieder*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/kuri...fen-hungriges-Vier-Meter-Krokodil-nieder.html

*Längst nicht nur den Fischen nachgespürt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lgruppe-sehr-aktiv-Laengst-nicht-nur-den.html

*Der Zwist der Petrijünger*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...der-Wiedervereinigung-sind-die-deutschen.html

*Surfen unter der Mitternachtssonne*
http://www.nachrichten.at/ratgeber/reisen/art119,571223

*Geplante Fusion der drei Thüringer Angler-Verbände hat Haken*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...hueringer-Angler-Verbaende-hat-Haken-43711204

*Der Fisch am Haken*
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/Der-Fisch-am-Haken;art5573,876823

*Neuronengeflüster im Endhirn*
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,749108,00.html

*12. Magdeboot eröffnet Chartern von Haus- und Motorbooten liegt im Trend*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/wirtschaft_und_boerse/weitere_themen/?em_cnt=1967262

*Afrikanischer Elefant im Garten täuschend echt*
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...efant-im-Garten-taeuschend-echt;art25,3256207

*Modellprojekt in Fürthen: Jungfischzucht direkt in der Sieg*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...schzucht-direkt-in-der-Sieg-_arid,216866.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Australien Angler gegen Krokodil - 1:1 unentschieden*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/australien-angler-gegen-krokodil-1.1070157

*„Fusion ändert für unsere Angler nichts“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tversammlung-des-Anglerverbands-DAV-nach.html

*20 000 Besucher am ersten CFT-Wochenende*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/20-000-besucher-am-ersten-cft-wochenende--42605041.html

*Verbandsfusion verschiebt sich weiter*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...beigelegt-Verbandsfusion-verschiebt-sich.html

*Angler befreiten Lahnufer von Unrat*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-befreiten-lahnufer-von-unrat_rmn01.c.8752296.de.html

*Angler besorgt um Donaualtarm*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gler-besorgt-um-Donaualtarm;art372518,4772992

*Minus in der Angler-Kasse*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/10323306.htm

*Angler finden bei Aufräumaktion Kinderbett*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/hamm/h...finden-aufraeumaktion-kinderbett-1159158.html

*Der Frühjahrsputz dauert dieses Jahr zwei Wochen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/der-fruehjahrsputz-dauert-dieses-jahr-zwei-wochen--42604700.html

*Im Reupziger Hausteich tummeln sich Karauschen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Elend, Liebe, Grausamkeit*
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/kultur/20110314_mmm0000001367472.html

*Frischer Fisch*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/vermischtes/article12809729/Frischer-Fisch.html

*In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft - zum Angeln*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/v...7/In-der-Ruhe-liegt-die-Kraft-zum-Angeln.html

*Autoreifen, Farbeimer und Waschbecken*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/286080/


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*„cft - die freizeitmessen“ Ein Auftakt nach Maß!*
http://www.business-on.de/suedbaden...nende-cft-freizeitmessen-angeln-_id14099.html

*Urbanes AngelnStreetfishing in der Mittagspause*
http://www.menshealth.de/fitness/trendsport/streetfishing-in-der-mittagspause.172894.htm

*Große Moränen im Füchtensee*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...t/1513027_Grosse_Moraenen_im_Fuechtensee.html
*Anmerkung der Red.: Da hat der Kollege der schreibenden Zunft wohl Maränen mit Moränen verwechselt ;-))*

*Angelhobby kontra Naturschutz?*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...rticle/208/angelhobby-kontra-naturschutz.html

*Angler klagen über Fisch liebenden Kormoran*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...eber-Fisch-liebenden-Kormoran_aid_975304.html

*Neue Angebote schlagen ein*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/bischofsheim/10326903.htm

*Fleißige Hände für Arbeit an Speckener Bäke gesucht*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...e-fuer-Arbeit-an-Speckener-Baeke-gesucht.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Viel Müll am See gefischt*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...ppeln/1513708_Viel_Muell_am_See_gefischt.html

* Angeln in Schlaglöchern*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/lichtenfels/Angeln-in-Schlagloechern;art220,141457

*Angeln und Jagen: Infos gibt's vom Raubfischspezialisten*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...nfos-gibt8217s-vom-raubfischspezialisten.html

*Die Lachse kommen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...ernheim-kirn/stadt-bad-kreuznach/10330648.htm

*Und sie fischen fleißig weiter - Paul Greenberg: "Vier Fische – Wie das Meer ...*
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/kritik/1410993/

*"Plötzlich waren Fische weg"*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/burgenland/2081849.php

*Freiburger Freizeitmesse legt sechs Tage Pause ein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...e-legt-sechs-Tage-Pause-ein;art372515,4774884

*Verjüngungskur bei den Anglern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schoenau/verjuengungskur-bei-den-anglern--42770027.html

*Retter sind auf Saisonbeginn vorbereitet*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Retter-sind-auf-Saisonbeginn-vorbereitet.html

*Angelhaken kostete „Reika“ fast das Leben*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10059&pk=643872&p=1

*Angler stehen bald auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ee-stark-belastet-Angler-stehen-bald-auf.html

* Angeln wird deutlich teurer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...Angeln-wird-deutlich-teurer;art372561,4781052

*Angler ehren bei ihrer Versammlung*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/angler-ehren-bei-ihrer-versammlung_rmn01.c.8761424.de.html

*Kaliforniens Angst vor "The Big One"*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...iforniens-Angst-vor-The-Big-One;art183,142164

*Schlaglochangeln in Weismain: BN fordert Straßen sanieren statt neue bauen*
http://www.radio-plassenburg.de/default.aspx?ID=7055&showNews=941911


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*STILKRITIKBoxer-Schmuck*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1128913

* Wer vom See profitiert, soll zahlen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Wer-vom-See-profitiert-soll-zahlen;art763,6049376

*Künftige Petrijünger drücken die Schulbank*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...enger-druecken-die-Schulbank;art13826,3266260

*Neues Konzept bei Pfingstmarkt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Neues-Konzept-bei-Pfingstmarkt;art766,6049222

*Sportfischer säubern die Hahle*
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/Nachrichten/Duderstadt/Uebersicht/Sportfischer-saeubern-die-Hahle

* Petrijünger gehen weiter auf Fischfang*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hrer-Jahreshauptversammlung-Petrijuenger.html

*Zwei Leichen im Main entdeckt*
http://www.ovb-online.de/nachrichten/bayern-lby/zwei-leichen-main-entdeckt-1168441.html

*Angler sind mit 2010 zufrieden*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-sind-mit-2010-zufrieden;art20297,6052272

*Angler finden Autoreifen, Müll und Spritzen*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...finden-autoreifen-muell-spritzen-1168478.html

*Feiern hinterlassen Spuren*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...telen/1516473_Feiern_hinterlassen_Spuren.html

*Bronzene Makrele statt goldener Bär*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/porta...akrele-statt-goldener-Baer-_arid,1210736.html

* Minister darf wieder angeln*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/meckl...article/1715/minister-darf-wieder-angeln.html

*Angler haben Teich herausgeputzt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/luenen/Angler-haben-Teich-herausgeputzt-id4449717.html

*Angler brauchen neuen Chef*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/angler-brauchen-neuen-chef--43051667.html

*Angler fischen Container voll Müll aus der Volme*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...schen-container-voll-muell-volme-1169888.html

*Duisburg: 4000 Rotfedern gegen Wasserpest*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...00-Rotfedern-gegen-Wasserpest_aid_978172.html

* Arbeitseinsatz der Sondershäuser Angler an der großen Kiesgrube*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ser-Angler-an-der-grossen-Kiesgrube-344772234

*Vater und Sohn aus dem Ruhrgebiet beim Angeln ertrunken*
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/SEEEMS/26077.asp?artid=31345

*Vater und Sohn in der Ostsee ertrunken*
http://www.rtl.de/medien/informatio...-sohn-in-der-ostsee-ertrunken.html?nav=ticker

*Ehepaar aus Schweinfurt laut Obduktion ertrunken*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/ehep...ut-obduktion-ertrunken/id_45169230/index?news

*Kein Gewaltverbrechen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Kein-Gewaltverbrechen;art1727,6054238


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jagen & Angeln Südwest*
http://www.haken.ch/news/190/jagen-angeln-suedwest.html

*Detlefs bleibt Angler-Chef*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s/article/111/detlefs-bleibt-angler-chef.html

*Wieder Sportsfreund*
http://www.taz.de/1/nord/bremen/artikel/?dig=2011/03/23/a0019&cHash=6c3152f65d

*Angeln: Die Fische beißen gut*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/schwabmuenchen/Die-Fische-beissen-gut-id14402536.html

*Kormorane ärgern die Angler sehr*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ehr.f76b324a-90e1-45f4-ae57-d2c93583c7cb.html

*Fischereiverein begeistert Groß und Klein*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...schereiverein-begeistert-Gross-und-Klein.html

*Angeln unter dem Nordlicht*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/leben/reisen/Angeln-unter-dem-Nordlicht-/story/14135577

*Weniger Raum für Angler und Jäger?*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/4330275_Weniger_Raum_fuer_Angler_und_Jaeger.html

*Angler fühlen sich gegängelt*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ticle/805/angler-fuehlen-sich-gegaengelt.html

*Mords-Hecht in Niemanns Tresor angelandet*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...ns-tresor-angelandet/r-boulevard-a-81070.html

* Max Hennek lebte für den Karneval*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/moers/Max-Hennek-lebte-fuer-den-Karneval-id4461558.html

*Am Silbersee besteht Lebensgefahr!*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten/Chemnitz/Am_Silbersee_besteht_Lebensgefahr/articleid-2721459


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Messe "Reiten - Jagen - Fischen" beginnt in Erfurt*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...en-Jagen-Fischen-beginnt-in-Erfurt-1557678295

*Verträge mit den Anglern unter Dach und Fach*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wald...en-anglern-unter-dach-und-fach--43279919.html

*Titel Bernhard Zier führt Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Bernhard-Zier-fuehrt-Angler;art372512,4796354

*Auch sportlich sehr erfolgreich*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/10366446.htm

*Lufthansa Cargo: Eine wurmige Geschichte*
http://www.airportzentrale.de/?p=5515

*Messe "Reiten - Jagen - Fischen" erwartet Naturliebhaber*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...en-Fischen-erwartet-Naturliebhaber-1428945857

*Kanuverleiher schützen Bachmuschel*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...14/kanuverleiher-schuetzen-bachmuschel-1.html

*Goldene Kuppeln und grüne Entengrütze*
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...sicht/Goldene-Kuppeln-und-gruene-Entengruetze

*Schnäppchen auf eine Saison zu begrenzen, ist im Angelsport nicht möglich.*
http://www.live-pr.com/schn-ppchen-auf-eine-saison-zu-begrenzen-r1048813288.htm

*Fingerfood vom Feinsten*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,753022,00.html

*Angeln im Bärenpark*
http://www.derbund.ch/bern/Angeln-im-Baerenpark/story/21077401

*Hüfingens Fischer beantragen Gemeinnützigkeit*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eit.feea5241-f9e0-49a1-80cc-2661d3d927d6.html

*Angler wollen sich Jugendliche angeln*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...len-sich-Jugendliche-angeln;art372512,4798883

* Angler von der "Eisernen Ruhe" setzen Fische in Nesse ein*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...nen-Ruhe-setzen-Fische-in-Nesse-ein-440460415

*Einigung mit Wolterdingern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/braeunlingen/einigung-mit-wolterdingern--43339178.html

*Frühjahrsputz an der Gollach*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Fruehjahrsputz-an-der-Gollach;art779,6064529

*Wie man nachtaktive Zander am Tag fängt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ebers-Vertikalangeln-Wie-man-nachtaktive.html

*Zigaretten, Tüten und eine Badewanne*
http://www.waz-online.de/Gifhorn/Gifhorn/Uebersicht/Zigaretten-Tueten-und-eine-Badewanne

* Sportangler im Einsatz für die Natur*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=10677

*Tierisch viel Müll*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/Tierisch-viel-Muell-id4473209.html

*Chemiealarm im Rhein bei Kleve*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/im-westen/Chemiealarm-im-Rhein-bei-Kleve-id4473822.html

*Springreiter, Holzfäller und Platzhirsche*
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/messe-erfurt-gmbh/boxid/414302

*Bebraer Teiche für Angler tabu*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ic/Bebraer-Teiche-fuer-Angler-tabu-2107300779

*Frischer Fisch für die Helme*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342773761

*Wasserkraftwerk vertreiben Forellen und Vögel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/scho...vertreiben-forellen-und-voegel--43438468.html

*Seenlandschaft gilt unter den Anglern als Paradies*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...r-den-Anglern-als-Paradies-_arid,5052440.html

*Angler ziehen nach Nuthetal*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...baut-neue-Geschaeftsstelle-Angler-ziehen.html

*Sieger gewinnen Kinogutscheine und Wurstwaren*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...r-gewinnen-Kinogutscheine-und-Wurstwaren.html

*Höhere Pacht für Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wutoeschingen/Hoehere-Pacht-fuer-Angler;art372627,4801447

*Die Angler haben einen neuen Ehrenvorsitzenden*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/haus...-einen-neuen-ehrenvorsitzenden--43441841.html

*Wasserkraftwerk vertreibt Forellen und Vögel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/scho...-vertreibt-forellen-und-voegel--43438468.html

*Frischer Fisch für die Helme*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Unrat und Fahrsicherheit*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Kreis/Ammerland/Rastede/Artikel/2571355/Unrat-und-Fahrsicherheit.html

*Jungangler „fischen“ zwei Anhänger Müll*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../Jungangler-fischen-zwei-Anhaenger-Muell.html

*„Ein Parkplatz, den niemand braucht“*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...en/ein-parkplatz-niemand-braucht-1180805.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Besitzer setzt Belohnung aus*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/288155/

*Mit Wobbler und Gummifisch*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/miltenberg/miltenberg/art3999,1588130

*Russland will Flüsse privatisieren*
http://www.nachhaltigkeit.org/20110...ntergrund/russland-will-fluesse-privatisieren

*Mix aus Hotel und Ferienwohnungen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...572239/Mix-aus-Hotel-und-Ferienwohnungen.html

*Angler als Saubermänner*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...en/Angler-als-Saubermaenner;art372518,4803774

*Angler leisten fast 1000 Arbeitsstunden*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...den.cac4a06b-89c0-4dfb-80f4-182a967bd8eb.html

*Verein will mehr Mitglieder für Arbeitseinsätze ködern*
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/wehrheim/10381672.htm

*Touristiker erwarten Ostern volles Haus*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...c0f94526fc94c2f9b21319d&param=news&id=3080557

*Der Mitmach-Fischzug*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/.../Am-Mai-wird-am-Lindower-Kanal-wieder-um.html

*Die "40er"-Feier ist im Mai am Scharmattensee*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/winden/die-40er-feier-ist-im-mai-am-scharmattensee--43499836.html

*Begeistert : Jungfischer fangen Krebse*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-Jungfischer-fangen-Krebse-_arid,5052969.html

*Offene Türen: Angler „zum Anfassen“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/lennestadt/Offene-Tueren-Angler-zum-Anfassen-id4482979.html

*Hohe Auszeichnung für begeisterten Angler*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...nung-fuer-begeisterten-Angler;art8069,2732972

*Mitteldeutsche Zeitung: Wirtschaft Fische statt Schiffe: Fischer pachtet ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/47409/2017769/mitteldeutsche_zeitung

*Karl Bresemann neuer Chef*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...n/Karl-Bresemann-neuer-Chef;art372495,4805396

*Tote bei Hubschrauber-Absturz in Tirol*
http://www.oe24.at/oesterreich/chronik/Tote-bei-Hubschrauber-Absturz-in-Tirol/21579270

*Vor den Länderspielen "Erstmal zum Angeln, dann ins Disneyland"*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...and.225aced3-d5cb-45ad-aca6-352b4dfecbb6.html

*Kapitale Hechte für Angler tabu*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/kapitale-hechte-fuer-angler-tabu.html

*Angler schaffen sich ihr eigenes Revier*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...fen-sich-ihr-eigenes-Revier;art372510,4807732

*Stadt lädt ein zum Frühjahrsputz*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/meldungen/10395154.htm

*Oberndorf a. N.: Sportangler sagen Stadtfest-Teilnahme ab*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-ab.2f0734e8-51df-4fcb-b9aa-62482ddee249.html

*Deißlingen: Angelsportler erhalten finanzielle Hilfe*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...lfe.68bc5e50-de20-41a9-9116-e74b46970d73.html

*Messe Rostock - Messe Boot+Angeln zeigt ab heute neue Trends rund um den ...*
http://www.messen.de/de/1074/news/M...eute neue Trends rund um den Wassersport.html

*Zwei Themen erstmals miteinander kombiniert*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...i-themen-erstmals-miteinander-kombiniert.html

*Hessenauer Angler unter sich*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/10407215.htm

*So entspannen sich Engländer*
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,754446,00.html

*Messe zwischen Baumpflege und Wildgerichten*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/dresden/8417359.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zahlreiche Sanierungen an Vereinsgewässern abgeschlossen*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/allendorf-lda/10408408.htm

*Erster Hering lockt Angler scharenweise*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/nachrichten/065/Erster-Hering-lockt-Angler-scharenweise.html

*Weniger Fische, mehr Angler*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/mindelheim/Weniger-Fische-mehr-Angler-id14538411.html

*Das Anglerfest fällt aus*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Das-Anglerfest-faellt-aus;art765,6076441

*Kleine Fische, viel Laub*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/12052724/61939/Kleine-Fische-viel-Laub-Angeln.html

*Angler fischen jede Menge Müll aus der Saale*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...jede-Menge-Muell-aus-der-Saale;art767,6076490

*Bocholt - Einbruch in Gartenlaube*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/bocholt-einbruch-in-gartenlaube/id_45456594/index?news

*Interview mit Angel-Veteran "Von Anfang an begeisterte mich die Spannung beim ...*
http://www.taz.de/1/berlin/artikel/1/von-anfang-an-begeisterte-mich-die-spannung-beim-angeln/

*Mercedes aus dem See geborgen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1296657571649.shtml

*Umwelt: Mülheim kann Ruhrauen nicht besser schützen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...uhrauen-nicht-besser-schuetzen-id4503980.html

*Jahresversammlung: Biber und Kormoran bereiten Fischern Sorgen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...oran-bereiten-Fischern-Sorgen-id14564776.html

*Stolz auf die Nachwuchsarbeit*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Stolz-auf-die-Nachwuchsarbeit;art768,6078731

*Der Kanal ruft*
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberger-nachrichten/nuernberg/der-kanal-ruft-1.1128200

*Auch die Amrumer Angler können Nachwuchs gebrauchen…(to)*
http://www.amrum-news.de/2011/04/05/auch-die-amrumer-angler-konnen-nachwuchs-gebrauchen-to/


----------



## firemirl (8. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Auch slippen muss gelernt sein.........! :m
[edit by Thom,as9904: Hatte ja nichts mit einer Meldung über Angeln oder Angler zu tun - nur die werden hier veröffenticht. Nicht das, was Angler auch interessieren könnte.. Dazu könnt ihr dann gerne Extrathreads aufmachen...]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kinderangeln des Angelverbandes Cottbus (AVC) am 9. April*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_3_14086.php

*Neue Wanderpokale aus Holz für die Angler*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=6656

*Angler fischen mehr Dreck aus der Wiese als geplant*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell...reck-aus-der-wiese-als-geplant--43846849.html

*Japan: Ein Floß für das verstrahlte Wasser*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/2087701.php

*AKW Fukushima: Japaner bereiten Mega-Tankfloß für Atomruine vor*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/t...-tankfloss-fuer-atomruine-vor_aid_615382.html

*Der Angelverein setzte viele Bachforellen ein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-b...-setzte-viele-bachforellen-ein--43845093.html

*Hausach: Angler fischen Müll aus der Kinzig*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...zig.fbb41863-5d6d-433d-ba8a-b0f48df3e5ea.html

*Gurtlos - Geld los - Einbruch bei Anglern - Piaggio-Roller geklaut*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1196205

*Kaymer will in den grünen Bereich*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/sport/article13097201/Kaymer-will-in-den-gruenen-Bereich.html

*Alles zu diesem Thema ansehen » Schweinswale jagen in der Weser*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...-der-Weser-_arid,544661_puid,1_pageid,16.html

*Petrijünger angelt seine Zukünftige beim Ernteball*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...-angelt-seine-Zukuenftige-beim-Ernteball.html

*Männer der ersten Stunde im Ruhestand*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/warstein/Maenner-der-ersten-Stunde-im-Ruhestand-id4511529.html

*Angler komplettieren ihren Vorstand im zweiten Anlauf*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/10498197.htm

*Kormorane statt Kommunismus*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/politik/article13109721/Kormorane-statt-Kommunismus.html

*Angler holt Granate aus Murr*
http://www.stimme.de/suedwesten/polizei/art1495,2107017

*Wasserexperten prüfen, ob der Mönsheimer Paulinensee ausläuft*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...uft.3b2a81b1-3855-41b2-bd74-33dfaab62707.html

*Das arme Tier: Biber tappt in Totschlagfalle*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...lle.c1e89f0e-3ba6-425f-ae95-69971ef9a178.html

*Deutlich weniger Schwarzangler ertappt*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1302255118-deutlich-weniger-schwarzangler-ertappt/

*Transporter 3 – Review*
http://www.moviesforum.de/transporter-3-review-504/

*Silber und Gold für Nordhäuser Angler*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=91025

*Russische Angler zwingen Kreml zu Gesetzesänderung*
http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home...etzesaenderung-467220/index.do?_vl_pos=r.1.NT

* Ausgesperrte Angler*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...n/fehrbellin/ausgesperrte-angler-1196366.html

*Molchen und Co. auf der Spur*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...len/1527534_Molchen_und_Co._auf_der_Spur.html

*Clubhaus steht wieder*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/hofgeismar/clubhaus-steht-wieder-1196919.html

* Protest am Gartenteich: Pegel soll nach 32 Jahren sinken*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ost...artenteich:__Pegel_soll_nach_32_Jahren_sinken

*Angler zwingen Kreml zu Gesetzesänderung*
http://derstandard.at/1301874236211/Russland-Angler-zwingen-Kreml-zu-Gesetzesaenderung

*Wassersport: Freizeitkapitäne in Brandenburg zu Rücksichtnahme aufgerufen*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...taene-ruecksichtnahme-aufgerufen-1195894.html

*Kompakt: Kompakt*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article13110106/Kompakt.html

*Fischsterben im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/emsland/fischsterben105.html

*Mein Lieblingsort: Auf der Hafenkante*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article13121777/Auf-der-Hafenkante.html

*Angler entdeckt im Meer Weltkrieg-Bomber*
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/bomber/von-angler-im-meer-entdeckt-17346416.bild.html

*Mit Hightech in die Angelsaison*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/289406/

*Aufreger bleiben die Gewässer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rtfischer-Jueterbog-Aufreger-bleiben-die.html

*Angeln im eigenen Gewässer*
http://www.hellwegeranzeiger.de/lokales/holzwickede/art14337,1249133

*Amrumer Angler hoffen auf Nachwuchs*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../803/amrumer-angler-hoffen-auf-nachwuchs.html

*Autoreifen, Stofftier und Altölkanister*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Autoreifen.-Stofftier-und-Altoelkanister.html

*Altersschnitt bereitet Sorgen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...tersschnitt-bereitet-Sorgen;art372517,4825116

*Hochwasser hat Sperre weggerissen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Hochwasser-hat-Sperre-weggerissen;art772,6089280


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nun auch Tagespreise bei NOVASOL in Budapest*
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/reisemarkt/novasol-apartment-budapest-703/

*Fischsterben: Verdünnen und Belüften soll dem Kanal bei Meppen helfen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/53375655/...nd-belueften-soll-dem-kanal-bei-meppen-helfen

*Nicos stachlige Goldfischkarausche*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Petrijünger hoffen auf schnelle Verträge*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...6c17cfb680fecbe006fa54e&param=news&id=3092552

*Lübecks Angler freuen sich auf den Hering*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/luebeck/3092043/Lübecks_Angler_freuen_sich_auf_den_Hering

*Angler sorgen in Mellingen für intakten Mühlgraben*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...Mellingen-fuer-intakten-Muehlgraben-944702488

*Tragischer Unfall: Angler tot im Teich*
http://www.waz-online.de/Wolfsburg/Wolfsburg/Velpke-Lehre/Tragischer-Unfall-Angler-tot-im-Teich

*Umwelt: Angler aus Mülheim unterstützen "Aktion Saubere Ruhrufer"*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...uetzen-Aktion-Saubere-Ruhrufer-id4528950.html

*Triberg: Angler sitzen immer noch auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.cb4bf22a-a8b3-41ea-b4f5-36962b6a2cbd.html

*Seehund lässt sich in südfranzösischem Fluss nieder*
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/s...-suedfranzoesischem-fluss-nieder-1673640.html

*Sauberer Anfang ist gemacht*
http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/neuhaus/art30273,1390732

* Velpke: Toten Angler aus Teich geborgen*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/10195179/artid/14033467/compact/title/Ticker/true

*Lizenzfreies Erfolgsmodell*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s/article/208/lizenzfreies-erfolgsmodell.html

*Lizenzfreies Erfolgsmodell*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/lizenzfreies-erfolgsmodell-1.html

*Hund macht Jagd auf trächtiges Reh*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Hund-macht-Jagd-auf-traechtiges-Reh-id4536502.html

*Wer über 70 ist, bekommt arbeitsfrei*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Wer-ueber-70-ist-bekommt-arbeitsfrei;art773,6093171


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Raser und Kadaver*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nd-ein-totes-Wildschwein-aergern-Anrufer.html

*Fischsterben: Verdünnen und Belüften soll dem Kanal bei Meppen helfen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/53375655/...nd-belueften-soll-dem-kanal-bei-meppen-helfen

*Vertreibt Streusalz die Forellen?*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/alb_donau/Vertreibt-Streusalz-die-Forellen-;art4299,924589

*Silvana Koch-Mehrin: Plag den Politiker*
http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2011-04/koch-mehrin-doktorarbeit-plag

*Bernd Jahn schließt als Pächter der Bebraer Teiche Angeln nicht für alle Zeit aus*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Teiche-Angeln-nicht-fuer-alle-Zeit-173159374

*Der Petrijünger hatte Pech*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...rge-Der-Petrijuenger-hatte-Pech;art217,151959

*Vögel, hört die Signale!*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342788096

*Fachmarkt mit reichlich Angebot*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/crailsheim/Fachmarkt-mit-reichlich-Angebot;art5507,925912

*Handwerker retten betrunkenen Angler aus der Wakenitz*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/lue...er_retten_betrunkenen_Angler_aus_der_Wakenitz

*Angler bleiben auf Kurs*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/10621806.htm

*Hausputz am Obersee: 65 Säcke gesammelt*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eifel-...=Hausputz-am-Obersee-65-Saecke-gesammelt.html

*In Neustadt beißt der Hering*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ostholstein/3095086/In_Neustadt__beißt_der_Hering


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neues aus dem Hauptausschuss (2)*
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=91605

*Inseln der Angler*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/reise/nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbspinseln-der-angler-1.602199

*Mit Wobbler und Gummifisch*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/291924/

*Dieter Jansen bleibt Vorsitzender der Angler*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/linsengericht/10633865.htm

*Zwölf Angler erhalten Ehrennadeln in Silber oder Gold für ihre Treue*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-oder-Gold-fuer-ihre-Treue-_arid,5061424.html

* Fischer sehen sich durch Naturschutz bedrängt*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/mec.../fischer-sehen-sich-naturschutz-bedrangt.html

*Der Fischer und seine Frau - 17.04.2011*
http://www.regiomusik.de/veranstaltung/termin/189400/der-fischer-und-seine-frau.html

*Jugendlichen Angler in den Teich geschubst*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2741563

*Altefähr/Stralsund: Sportbootunfall im Bereich Rügendamm*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/poli...nd-Sportbootunfall-im-Bereich-Ruegendamm.html

*Der Herr der Oster-Aale*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...rn-spezielle-Aale-und-Forellen-id4550029.html

*Rennboote auf der Obereider störten die Fische nicht*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...-der-Obereider-stoerten-die-Fische-nicht.html

*Heringsangler vor Stralsund erfordern Einsatz der Wasserschutzpolizei*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/poli...rfordern-Einsatz-der-Wasserschutzpolizei.html

*Angler ziehen insgesamt 9832 Stück Fisch an Land*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...ehen-insgesamt-9832-Stueck-Fisch-an-Land.html

*Beim Angeln Erkenntnisse gewonnen*
http://www.neumarkt-tv.de/default.aspx?ID=378&showNews=955836

*Angler retten Schiffbrüchigen am Rügendamm*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1303020708-angler-retten-schiffbruechigen-am-ruegendamm/

*Heringsangler behindern Schifffahrt zwischen Rügen und Stralsund*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...rn-schifffahrt-zwischen-ruegen-und-stralsund/

*Angler zogen so manchen dicken Brocken an Land*
http://www.marlaktuell.de/?p=201924

*POL-E: Jugendliche auf fremden Roller erwischt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11562/2028282/polizei_essen

*Launenhaftigkeit von Petrus ausgeliefert*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20110418_mmm0000001515112.html

*Strelasund: 17 Verwarngelder für Freizeit-Fischer*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/regional/488707/strelasund-17-verwarngelder-freizeit-fischer.html

*Erkner von Unrat befreit*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/292097/

*Bei Fischwilderei in Marktleuthen ertappt*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=1782&showNews=955998

*In Möhringen locken wieder die Osterbrunnen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...en-wieder-die-Osterbrunnen-_arid,5062425.html

*Nicht nur Angler, sondern Naturfreunde*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...ernheim-kirn/stadt-bad-kreuznach/10645044.htm

*Donaueschingen: Angler wollen Bisamratten bekämpfen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...fen.dc21f0b3-2756-4878-b1e9-214b92496423.html

*Zander und Aal machen sich rar*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...n/1533162_Zander_und_Aal_machen_sich_rar.html

*Es funktioniert auch allein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ss-mit-Oranienburger-Kreisverband-erneut.html

*Krötenlaich verdarb am teils abgelassenen Speicher Bachra*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-teils-abgelassenen-Speicher-Bachra-690842584

*Rentner rast in Schlossteich, 15 Menschen gucken zu: Passanten ließen ...*
http://www.bild.de/regional/duessel...ssen-renter-fast-ertrinken-17487118.bild.html

*Ölpest: Wo ist das Gift geblieben?*
http://www.zeit.de/2011/16/Oelpest-Deepwater-Horizon

*Blumberg: Jede Menge Unrat*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rat.6d938414-7f8e-430f-86b0-d0f995a5f21e.html

*Heringsschwärme machen Schlei zum Anglerparadies*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...hwaerme-machen-Schlei-zum-Anglerparadies.html

*Spannend auch ohne Nervenkitzel*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle/805/spannend-auch-ohne-nervenkitzel.html

*Petrijünger schon beim Anfischen erfolgreich*
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...hon-beim-Anfischen-erfolgreich;art5573,932167

*Neuer Angelsee in Aumühle eröffnet*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...903/Neuer-Angelsee-in-Aumuehle-eroeffnet.html

*5. Lesertreff: TZ diesmal zu Gast bei Anglern in Greudnitz*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(56597)

*Angler packen's erneut an*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herbolzheim/angler-packen-s-erneut-an--44383379.html

*Wehmütiges Aus für Zierfische und Wellensittich*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wald...r-zierfische-und-wellensittich--44390042.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Elfjähriger im Mühlrad eingeklemmt*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/index...413227&cHash=8a60e263463814ba70b0956d12237946

*Tatverdächtige Metalldiebe gestellt*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/tatverdaechtige-metalldiebe-gestellt/id_45899876/index?news

*Kampf mit einem Prachtfisch*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...faengt-einen-Meter-grossen-und-Kilogramm.html

*Whale-Watching am Weserstrand*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/vermischtes/article13231945/Whale-Watching-am-Weserstrand.html

*Angler decken den Tisch für Trauerseeschwalben*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...decken-den-tisch-fuer-trauerseeschwalben.html

*Erst Schuss in den Rachen, dann Sprung ins Wasser*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...uss-in-den-Rachen-dann-Sprung-ins-Wasser.html

*Erkner: Erst ein Schuss, dann lautes Platschen und gellende Hilferufe*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rst-ein-Schuss-dann-lautes-Platschen-und.html

*Donaueschingen: Jetzt geht's der Bisam an den Kragen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.34c45203-2f4d-4716-bcb6-24d08a6fa1ec.html

*Angelflohmarkt ASV Kahl*
http://www.primavera24.de/service-u...gen/details/4777-angelflohmarkt-asv-kahl.html

*Waldstück am Leine-Westufer südlich des Döhrener Wehrs gesperrt*
http://www.hannover-entdecken.de/content/view/17640/1/

*Robben fressen große Schwarzfische „zum Mittagessen“*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/robben-fressen-groe-schwarzfische-zum-mittagessen.125676.php

*Fische beißen wieder: Angler zurück an der Ems*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/greven/Angler-zurueck-an-der-Ems;art967,1261945

*Wölfersheimer See von Blaualgen befallen*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...en-_arid,255030_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,76.html

*Region sperrt Wäldchen an der Leine wegen morscher Bäume*
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-den-...-Waeldchen-an-der-Leine-wegen-morscher-Baeume

*Anglerverein ermittelt Fischbestand in Helmstedter Teichen*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/14081605

*Die jungen Männer und der See*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/lichtenfels/Die-jungen-Maenner-und-der-See;art220,154541

*Angeln und am Lagerfeuer sitzen*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/regional/angeln-und-am-lagerfeuer-sitzen-1.604287

*Angler findet Leiche in der Ruhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/blaulicht/Angler-findet-Leiche-in-der-Ruhr-id4571990.html

*Gmund: Angler kentern vor St. Quirin in 4-5 Grad kaltem Tegernsee*
http://tegernseerstimme.de/gmund-angler-kentern-vor-st-quirin-in-4-grad-kaltem-wasser/20524.html

* Kieler Förde: Traumhafter Sonnentag an der Küste*
http://www.rtntvnews.de/news/3415/Kieler-Foerde-Traumhafter-Sonnentag-an-der-Kueste/

*Frischer Fisch sehr gefragt*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/ludwigshafen/artikel/20110423_mmm0000001567567.html

*Fantastische Welt*
http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/lokal/esslingen/kreisesslingen/Artikel703472.cfm

*TZ-Frühlingstour: Angelfreunde waren super Gastgeber*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(56628)

*Täter brechen Spielautomaten auf*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...589936/Taeter-brechen-Spielautomaten-auf.html

*Angler machen sich für Schutz der Äsche stark*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...chutz-der-Aesche-stark_article1303586938.html

*Angler meldete Brand eines Bootshauses*
http://www.salzburg.com/online/salz...KzRWYFnQShD6f1Tqkta3HQkXInwc&img=&text=&mode=

*Wasserschutzpolizei zog alkoholisierte Angler aus dem Verkehr*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kie...og-alkoholisierte-Angler-aus-dem-Verkehr.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mannheim: Rücksichtslose Sportbootbesatzung verletzt Angler*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/rhei...slose_Sportbootbesatzung_verletzt_Angler.html

*Nacktbader provoziert Angler*
http://www.bild.de/news/startseite/news/telegramm-15479348,textId=17570636.bild.html

*Salzlandkreis: FKK-Fan gerät mit Anglern in Streit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1303627938851

*Wer angelt, muss nicht unbedingt Fische fangen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...-nicht-unbedingt-Fische-fangen;art767,6112405

*Polizeibericht: Geburtstagsfeier mit Rippenbrüchen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...tstagsfeier-mit-Rippenbruechen;art772,6112500

*Alkoholisierter Angler in See ertrunken*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/alkoholisierter-angler-in-see-ertrunken/id_45980458/index?news

*Es begann beim Angeln*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/fritzlar/begann-beim-angeln-1217986.html

*Angler suchen nach Verstärkung*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-suchen-nach-Verstaerkung;art410944,4851535

*Fisch aus Königstein nach Rezepten aus Bremthal*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/eppstein/10662551.htm

*Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...r_fruehe_Vogel_faengt_den_dicksten_Fisch.html

*Naturerlebnis: „Whale Watching“ am Weserstrand*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/bremen/naturerlebnis-whale-watching-weserstrand-1217477.html

*Das Ende der Bahnbrücke*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=412&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_lahr&id=4929

*Plau am See: Angler stirbt im Plauer See*
http://www.svz.de/aus-dem-polizeibe.../plau-am-see-angler-stirbt-im-plauer-see.html

*Angler verleihen Verbandsehrenzeichen*
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/geilen..._g=Angler-verleihen-Verbandsehrenzeichen.html

*Unten am Fluss – Fliegenfischen in den Fluten der Wupper*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/w...egenfischen-in-den-fluten-der-wupper-1.642778

*Für das Angeln begeistern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinhausen/fuer-das-angeln-begeistern--44597553.html

*Teufental: Fischbacher Angler eröffnen ihre Saison*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-eroeffnen-ihre-Saison;art372527,4853706

*An der Angel*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/special/kruschel-anzeiger/10666233.htm

*Ostfriesland/Saterland/Barßel Region bei Oster-Urlaubern hoch im Kurs*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=39647


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Australischer Angler befreit sich aus Krokodilmaul*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.b0ec127856a6436a40b6bfa18223e629.5d1

*Die Sache mit den Anglern*
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=92209

*Angler verunglückt am Strand von Agüimes tödlich*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...verunglueckt-am-strand-von-agueimes-toedlich/

*Angler und Wanderer besuchen Bundesgartenschau*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...rer-besuchen-Bundesgartenschau;art789,2766544

*"Treene-Cup" unter gutem Stern*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...article/805/treene-cup-unter-gutem-stern.html

*Ostern vorbei ? jetzt stinkt?s*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-mettmann/monheim/ostern-vorbei-jetzt-stinkt-s-1.643633

*Schlei-Kapitänin in der "Landarzt"-Region*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...schlei-kapitaenin-in-der-landarzt-region.html

*Dem heimischen Biber auf der Spur*
http://www.ovb-online.de/kolbermoor/heimischen-biber-spur-1221207.html

*Ihr Hobbyraum ist der Fluss*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/ihr-hobbyraum-ist-der-fluss--44697337.html

*Hobby-Angler „bedroht und beschimpft“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2874/Hobby-Angler-bedroht-und-beschimpft.html

*Explosiver Fund am Eldearm*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s/article/212/explosiver-fund-am-eldearm.html

*Fische ins Wasser, Hering auf den Teller*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte..._Fische_ins_Wasser_Hering_auf_den_Teller.html

*Gefährlicher Fund bei Damm*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/210/gefaehrlicher-fund-bei-damm.html

*Das Haus der dreitausend Hände*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub6F18BAF415B...2C81CE268FDD605BBE~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

*Zeller fischt Riesen-Karpfen aus der Mosel*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...iesen-Karpfen-aus-der-Mosel-_arid,240505.html

*Zu Pfingsten schon jetzt ausgebucht*
http://www.oz-online.de/index.php?id=542&did=39690


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angehende Angler lernen viel Theorie*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,1629477

*Teiche als wertvolle Kulturgüter*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,1629475

*Nach dem Tankerbrand in Lingen: Ärger über Krisenmanagement*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/53810945/nach-dem-tankerbrand-in-lingen-aerger-ueber-krisenmanagement

*Porsche fahren verbindet*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...oers/Porsche-fahren-verbindet_aid_992782.html

*Barsø/Apenrade - 29. April 2011*
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/SEEEMS/19708.asp?artid=32592

*Angehende Petrijünger fast fehlerfrei*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...3/Angehende-Petrijuenger-fast-fehlerfrei.html

*Anglerheim des ASV abgebrannt*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/maerkischer-kreis/schalksmuehle/anglerheim-abgebrannt-1222893.html

*Schwanenpaare in Bad Langensalza hoffen auf Nachwuchs*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ad-Langensalza-hoffen-auf-Nachwuchs-437486012


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Polizei*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Polizei;art772,6122537

*17-Jähriger rast gegen Auto*
http://www.cn-online.de/lokales/new...dex]=0&cHash=a97ca28c1b8d6f13371b694f4c1385c2

*Anglerglück: Zeller zieht Riesenfisch aus der Mosel*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ieht-Riesenfisch-aus-der-Mosel;art671,2770565

*Früh übt sich wer ein großer Angler werden will*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hatte-Kinder-und-Jugendliche-gestern-zum.html

*Leichenfund im Fuldaer Ortsteil Johannesberg*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...im-Fuldaer-Ortsteil-Johannesberg;art25,406537

*Generali probt den Neuanfang*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/wirtschaft/article13317705/Generali-probt-den-Neuanfang.html

*Zarte Forellen frisch auf dem Tisch*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/gross-zimmern/zarte-forellen-frisch-tisch-1225047.html

*POL-GOE: (275/2011) Schwarzangler erwischt - Angelgeräte sichergestellt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/7452/2035600/polizeidirektion_goettingen

*Fischen ist trendy, auch für Frauen*
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/emmental/Fischen-ist-trendy-auch-fuer-Frauen/story/14020965

*Leiche von 67-Jährigem in Fulda-Fluß - Gewaltverbrechen? Festnahme!*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_H.php?id=1197226

*Wurftechnik beim Fliegenfischen: Eine unendliche Geschichte*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/metelen/Eine-unendliche-Geschichte;art998,1271776

*Müll in Containern der DRK-Kleiderkammer*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...ell-containern-drk-kleiderkammer-1227200.html

*Anglerglück: 30 Kilo-Wels am Haken*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...95368/Anglerglueck-30-Kilo-Wels-am-Haken.html

*Die Röden ist jetzt das Revier der Jugend*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ist-jetzt-das-Revier-der-Jugend;art214,157688

*Flussaale sind dioxinverseucht*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...e13325356/Flussaale-sind-dioxinverseucht.html

*Leiche in der Fulda: Kein Fremdverschulden*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...-der-Fulda-Kein-Fremdverschulden;art25,406721

*Werbetrommel gerührt für Hobbys*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Schnäpel-Retter haben erste Erfolge*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...805/schnaepel-retter-haben-erste-erfolge.html

*Angeln statt Baden*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/294438/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Motoren und Angeln sind seine Leidenschaft*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/isen/motoren-angeln-sind-seine-leidenschaft-1227794.html

*Fangrekord mit knapp 18 Kilo*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis_borken/nienborg/1541569_Fangrekord_mit_knapp_18_Kilo.html

*Gemeinsam an Rute und Rolle m,.,.*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Gemeinsam-an-Rute-und-Rolle-m-;art751,2772981

*Von der Brause zur Angel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...s-Sporthaus-besteht-Jahre-Von-der-Brause.html

*Weiter Debatte um Hellenbach*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/hanau/weiter-debatte-hellenbach-1228412.html

*Wenigstens das Fischfutter hat überlebt*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...-Fischfutter-hat-ueberlebt-artikel7649686.php

* Der Sommer bringt Vielfalt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...i-bis-September-sind-in-Lindow-allerhand.html

*Strand verschüttet: Rekultivierungsmaßnahme rund um den Hermeler See*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...nahme-rund-um-den-Hermeler-See;art954,1272993

*Rundgang am Regenrückhaltebecken*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/53915208/rundgang-am-regenrueckhaltebecken

*NCIS: Baltimore - Review*
http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/ncis-baltimore-review-32107.html

*Anhalt-Bitterfeld: Wie ein Angler einen Wels rettete*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342845572

*Das Fischerheim ist geschlossen*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-viersen/kempen/das-fischerheim-ist-geschlossen-1.649798

*Angebot von Angeln bis Wraps*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...kel/2597081/Angebot-von-Angeln-bis-Wraps.html

*Dicke Fische aus dem Ebro*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/schurwald/Dicke-Fische-aus-dem-Ebro;art5787,949801

*Adlige Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rten-ihre-Koenige-Adlige-Angler-FREIZEIT.html

*Petrijünger im Glück zum Saisonauftakt*
http://www.nnn.de/sport/lokaler-spo...petrijuenger-im-glueck-zum-saisonauftakt.html

*Zum Pfingsturlaub in die Niederlande*
http://www.niederlande-netz.de/174/2011-0150/pfingsturlaub-niederlande.html

*Angeln um die Wette*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...w-ist-morgen-Volksangeltag-Angeln-um-die.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wie giftig sind die Fische in der Elbe?*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten/Meissen/Wie_giftig_sind_die_Fische_in_der_Elbe/articleid-2756438

*Anglervereine bemühen sich um Schutzmaßnahmen für die Äsche*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...m-Schutzmassnahmen-fuer-die-Aesche-1109384420

*Gemeinsame Stellungnahmen*
http://www.mt-online.de/meinung/leserbriefe/4450639_Gemeinsame_Stellungnahmen.html

* Fischereiaufseher ertappen mehr Schwarzangler*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1304687314-fischereiaufseher-ertappen-mehr-schwarzangler/

*Großer Hecht gleich nach Schonzeit*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/grosser-hecht-gleich-nach-schonzeit.html

*Angelurlaub Spanien*
http://www.spanien-netz.com/173/Angelurlaub-Spanien.html

*Gehrener Angler über Bauarbeiten an der Wohlrose verärgert*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...uarbeiten-an-der-Wohlrose-veraergert-72910602

*Tierschutz: Kanadaganter Hans-Peter kann dank Tierfreunden aus Mülheim wieder ...*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...-aus-Muelheim-wieder-watscheln-id4618315.html

*Trotz Touristenfischereischein Angelerlaubnis nötig*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...0227e52c79091286997ce65&param=news&id=3112757

*Blick auf die Natur in Heimatstube Werningshausen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...atur-in-Heimatstube-Werningshausen-1191666311

*Kern freut sich aufs Fußball-Fest*
http://www.freiepresse.de/SPORT/FUS...ut-sich-aufs-Fuszball-Fest-artikel7652602.php

*Näher bei Gott*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/kultur/article13359221/Naeher-bei-Gott.html

*Gemünden (Lkr. Main-Spessart) Auf der Flucht - Auto fliegt in den Main*
http://www.br-online.de/studio-fran...ken/gmuenden-main-polizei-ID1304758502086.xml

*Der Gartenteich muss ausgebaggert werden*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ostholstein/3113971/Der_Gartenteich_muss__ausgebaggert_werden

*Sie kümmern sich um die Natur*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-kuemmern-sich-um-die-Natur;art410944,4876786

*Lindows Seen sind (fast) leergefischt*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...dows-seen-sind-fast-leergefischt-1235173.html

*17 Angler vor Rügen aus Seenot gerettet*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/seenot103.html

*Kicker, Ringer und Angler genießen den Jubel*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Vermisster Angler betrunken wieder aufgetaucht*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...ster-Angler-betrunken-wieder-aufgetaucht.html

*Erneut ertrinkt Angler im Landkreis*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...erneut-ertrinkt-angler-landkreis-1234577.html

*Lindower Anglerlatein*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...angeltag-zog-schon-am-fruehen-Morgen-die.html

*Waldstück bei Userin brennt nieder*
http://www.nordkurier.de/index.php?objekt=nk.nachrichten.m-v&id=817206

*17 Anglern von havariertem Kutter gerettet - Rügen*
http://www.focus.de/politik/schlagzeilen/nid_71667.html

*Rathenow: Angler hatte keine Lust mehr*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...79/Rathenow-Angler-hatte-keine-Lust-mehr.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Österreicher ertrank vermutlich im Plattensee*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachric...erreicher-ertrank-vermutlich-plattensee.story

*Im Vollrausch die Lust verloren*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...athenow/vollrausch-lust-verloren-1236150.html

*Angler wollen jetzt auch das Land für sich erobern*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342866758

* Angler wollen jetzt auch das Land für sich erobern*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342866758

*Angler als Gewässerschützer gelobt*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=412&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_lahr&id=4956

*Vermisster Angler tot aus Haselbacher See geborgen*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...er-tot-aus-Haselbacher-See-geborgen-384983739

*Nachrichten Kind fast kollabiert ++ 17 Angler gerettet ++ Kuh badet in Pool*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article1178964.html

*Kein Wetter zum Anbeißen*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/telgte/1545373_Kein_Wetter_zum_Anbeissen.html

*Schilder zum Schutz gefordert*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/stadtteile/kostheim/10719717.htm

*Nationalteams wetteiferten im "Angelweitschmeißen"*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/230969-Nationalteams-wetteiferten-im-Angelweitschmeissen.html

*Tierquälerei an lokalen Gewässern*
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...lerei-an-lokalen-Gewaessern-_arid,332922.html

*Verein "Unstrut 90" eröffnet die neue Anglersaison*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...t-90-eroeffnet-die-neue-Anglersaison-41456434

*Tierquälerei: Veterinäramt schaltet Polizei ein*
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...aeramt-schaltet-Polizei-ein-_arid,333244.html

*Protest am Oberwiesensee*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/10727295.htm

*Auf Treffsicherheit kommt es an*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=24235

*Blick von oben auf den Illmensee*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...-von-oben-auf-den-Illmensee;art372561,4883282

*Angler entlassen 2000 Junglachse in Freiheit*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...er-entlassen-2000-Junglachse-in-Freiheit.html

*Angelsportler treten in Polen an*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...wedel/angelsportler-treten-polen-1240491.html

*Seltene Vogelart entdeckt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/10730588.htm

*Hochseefischen: Ebersberger sind Stammgäste auf der "Wiking"*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...rsberger-sind-stammgaeste-wiking-1240841.html

*Angler loben WBV-Lösung für das Peenetal*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=819010

*Umgehungsrinne für Fische wird ausgebaggert*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-...gsrinne-fische-wird-ausgebaggert-1241480.html

*Kommentar: Günstige Voraussetzungen für die Gastronomie am Freizeitsee Lohne*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/54117052/...gen-fuer-die-gastronomie-am-freizeitsee-lohne

*Große Fische, kleine Fische*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/208/grosse-fische-kleine-fische.html

*Betrunken in den See*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten/landkreis-gifhorn/hankensbuettel/betrunken-1242054.html

*Ein richtig runder Geburtstag*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Ein-richtig-runder-Geburtstag;art8100,2782958


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*POL-BOR: Ahaus - Polizei stellt Jugendliche mit gestohlenen Angeln fest*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/24843/2044107/polizei_borken

*Angler wollen Jugend ans Wasser bringen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-sprendlingen-gensingen/gensingen/10737932.htm

*Keine Angst vor Dioxin-Aalen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/54146738/keine-angst-vor-dioxin-aalen

*Die Stadt bittet Angler, Hundebesitzer und Grillfreunde bei schönem Wetter auf ...*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Lokalnachrichten.1381+M5b91a299caf.0.html

*Der beste Fang*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-ist-Kreismeister-Der-beste-Fang-ANGELN.html

*Freude beim Fischen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-ist-von-auf-Mitglieder-gewachsen-Freude.html

*75 Jahre Maipiere: Angler blasen zum Umweltschutz*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/Angler-blasen-zum-Umweltschutz-id4652072.html

*Angelfreizeit in Deisel*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal-panorama_artikel,-Angelfreizeit-in-Deisel-_arid,62706.html

*Lübzer Angler zieht riesigen Räuber an Land*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/...er-angler-zieht-riesigen-raeuber-an-land.html

*Ayrton Senna: Die Formel 1-Legende im Film*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/sport/ayrton-senna-die-formel-1-legende-im-film-1.661900

*Motto: Alle Länder dieser Erde*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...l/2606892/Motto-Alle-Laender-dieser-Erde.html

*Dorsche bissen plötzlich nicht*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten.../dorsche-bissen-ploetzlich-nicht-1248470.html

*Kein optimaler Start in die Saison*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bernau/kein-optimaler-start-in-die-saison--45404067.html

* Filmdreh unter strenger Geheimhaltung*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2162/artid/14225816


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Am Samstag ist in Leutkirch Frühlingsfest*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...n-Leutkirch-Fruehlingsfest-_arid,5076668.html

*Putin verteidigt Fotos mit nacktem Oberkörper*
http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute/putin-verteidigt-fotos-mit-nacktem-oberkoerper-1686360.html

*Beim Angeln kontrolliert - Männer schlagen 69-Jährigen aus Bockhorn nieder*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Arti...chlagen-69-Jaehrigen-aus-Bockhorn-nieder.html

*Leiche eines Steirers im Plattensee gefunden*
http://steiermark.orf.at/stories/516365/

*Beim Angeln kontrolliert: Männer schlagen 69-Jährigen aus Bockhorn nieder*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...chlagen-69-Jaehrigen-aus-Bockhorn-nieder.html

*Norwegen im eisigen „Kabeljau-Rausch“*
http://blog.reiseservice.de/europa/norwegen-im-eisigen-kabeljau-rausch-180520112/

*Mutter auf Foto im Diorama*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Der Traum von ganz großen Fang*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nordwestmecklenburg/3122620/Der_Traum_von_ganz_großen_Fang

* 69-Jähriger brutal von Angler angegriffen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Artikel/2607832/69-Jaehriger-brutal-von-Angler-angegriffen.html

*Müllfrevel in der Usa erzürnt Angler und Erna-Ente-Team*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...am-_arid,260714_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html

*Tödlicher Badeunfall*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...Hirschaid-Toedlicher-Badeunfall;art212,163253

*Ganoven auf Fischzug: 20 Koi-Babys geklaut*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...schzug_20_Koi-Babys_geklaut/articleid-2768375

*Wenn Fischen die Beißfreude fehlt*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gescher/1551600_Wenn_Fischen_die_Beissfreude_fehlt.html

*Bayern Kompakt*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/vermischtes/article13383116/Bayern-Kompakt.html

*Hornhecht-Jagd: Anglerglück auf dem Anleger*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nor...2/Hornhecht-Jagd:_Anglerglück_auf_dem_Anleger

*Lippeverband baut die Treppe für die Fische*
http://www.hellwegeranzeiger.de/lokales/bergkamen/art14340,1291233

*"Alte Ziegelei" soll noch attraktiver werden*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...ll-noch-attraktiver-werden-artikel7662223.php

*Unter dem Stein wartet der Bachflohkrebs*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/burscheid/unter-dem-stein-wartet-der-bachflohkrebs-1.663445

*Minister Backhaus: Mecklenburg-Vorpommern erfolgreich auf dem Weg zum ...*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id12...mmern_erfolgreich_dem_weg_anglerparadies.html

*Fisch-Wilderei im idyllischen Aartal*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Waldeck/Korbacher-Zeitung/Fisch-Wilderei-im-idyllischen-Aartal

*Hobbyfischer ködern Kinder*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/meckl...article/1715/hobbyfischer-koedern-kinder.html

*Angeln soll teurer werden im Land*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/209/angeln-soll-teurer-werden-im-land.html

*Fließendes Müllproblem*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/298497/

*Die Stadt Lindow will sich vorerst selbst um ihren Teil des Werders im ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Stadt-Lindow-will-sich-vorerst-selbst-um.html

*Klagen über zunehmenden Freizeitdruck*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...r-zunehmenden-Freizeitdruck;art372448,4901149

*Lober unter Strom*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/region/delitzsch/lober-unter-strom/r-delitzsch-a-89538.html


----------



## MaVo1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Hobby-Angler „bedroht und beschimpft“*
> http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2874/Hobby-Angler-bedroht-und-beschimpft.html




Hallo Thomas,

hab mir mal deine Fundstücke durchgelesen und etwas bemerkt. Kann es sein, dass der Angler aus dem Bericht vielleicht nicht zu unrecht beschimpft wurde? :q

Der O-Ton aus dem Artikel lautet:
_*"Keine Köderfische*
Der Vereins-Angler sah offenbar ein Problem in der Art und Weise, wie Loga seine Angel präpariert hatte. „Er glaubte, dass ich verbotene Köderfische am Haken hatte“, so Loga. Dabei habe der Mann auf der anderen Uferseite gestanden. 

 Dabei war das Gegenteil der Fall, erklärt der Angler. „Die Haken an meinen *vier* erlaubten Ruten waren allesamt mit Tauwürmern bestückt.“_  

Wie viele Ruten sind denn in Niedersachsen erlaubt?
Hab immer gedacht maximal 3?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Durchaus möglich, auch wennich die Bedingungen vor Ort nicht kenne - dazu bitte aber einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, damit das hier nicht zersplittert wird.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ferienhausurlaub in Nordschweden*
http://www.hamburgportal.de/news/ferienhausurlaub-in-nordschweden-1100.html

*Kinder lernen Teamgeist und freunden sich an*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...geist-und-freunden-sich-an-_arid,5078943.html

* Apenrade /Aabenraa - 23. Mai 2011*
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/SEEEMS/21122.asp?artid=33301

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern erfolgreich auf dem Weg zum Anglerparadies*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...Weg-zum-Anglerparadies_article1306100473.html

*Die Badesaison ist eröffnet*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...eck/1553080_Die_Badesaison_ist_eroeffnet.html

*Polizeibericht Kitzingen*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11435&showNews=969986

*Integration mit Angel, Köder und Forelle*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/wolfratshausen/integration-angel-koeder-forelle-1255058.html

*Mit kapitalem Hecht zum Angelkönig*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/mit-kapitalem-hecht-zum-angelkoenig.html

*Fischerverein besteht seit 30 Jahren*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Fischerverein-besteht-seit-30-Jahren;art779,6160606

*Nachtangler in Papenburg überfallen*
http://www.oz-online.de/index.php?id=542&did=40486

*Fremde Arten: Gute Aussichten bei Niedrigwasser*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/altena/Gute-Aussichten-bei-Niedrigwasser-id4683200.html

*Solingen: Umwelteinsatz gegen die Herkulesstaude*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergischesl...atz-gegen-die-Herkulesstaude_aid_1001703.html

*Kurzporträt: Hans-Werner Richter*
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(57226)

*Thüringens schönste Plätze: Auf dem Obstlehrpfad zum See*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Plaetze-Auf-dem-Obstlehrpfad-zum-See-98067702


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Junge Leute an die Angel - Neues Fischereigesetz lockert Fischereischeinpflicht*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11174&showNews=970816

*Sachsen lockert Auflagen fürs Angeln*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...kert-auflagen-fuers-angeln-18055346.bild.html

*Sachsen will Auflagen fürs Angeln lockern*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/na...fuers-angeln/r-mitteldeutschland-a-90113.html

*Sachsen lockt Angler mit Gesetzesänderungen*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/8634974.html

*Eine Geschichte über Dankbarkeit*
http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Wuerzburg-Eine-Geschichte-ueber-Dankbarkeit;art786,6162813

*Honig schleudern, angeln und mehr*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...cle/208/honig-schleudern-angeln-und-mehr.html

*Australien: Auf Fraser Island ist selbst der Highway ein Strand*
http://www.welt.de/reise/Fern/artic...Island-ist-selbst-der-Highway-ein-Strand.html

*Erneut Schnupperangeln für Kinder am 28. Mai an der Spreewehrmühle*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_3_14913.php

*Ahbachfest am Vereinsweiher in Oberehe am 28. und 29. Mai 2011*
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=63687

*16:08 Anglerboot kentert - Mann stirbt an Herzinfarkt*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...rboot-kentert-Mann-stirbt-an-Herzinfarkt.html

*Brüller der Woche: Paris Hilton steht auf Angeln und Fallschirmspringen*
http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/2011/...paris-hilton-steht-angeblich-auf-angeln/78413

*Doppelter Grund zum Feiern*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...evern/1554824_Doppelter_Grund_zum_Feiern.html

*Großer Erdrutsch sorgt für außerplanmäßige Schonzeit*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958597&listid=1018348861777

*Angler haben Auge auf Müllerpfütze*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342889644

* Hier macht Daniel van Buyten fette Beute*
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/van-buyten/macht-fette-beute-18075490.bild.html

*Angler und Nabu zoffen sich*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=6882


----------



## Schwingspitze (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

@ Thomas 9904,
ich möchte mal hier im FORUM deine SUPER Beiträge, die Du für uns hier herraussuchst SEHR SEHR LOBEN:vik:, möchte nicht wissen wie viel Zeit Du dafür opferst#6.
Find ich persönlich einfach nur GEIL #6
Gruß Dete |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Danke - das freut mich doch auch ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler haben Auge auf Müllerpfütze*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Paarangeln am Geronsee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nachmittag-fuer-Behinderte-Paarangeln-am.html

*Angelsportverein Meimbressen verabschiedet sich von Josef Kranitz*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...iedet-sich-von-Josef-Kranitz-_arid,65270.html

*Donaueschingen: Anglern stinkt Kanu-Terror auf Donau*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nau.f489db0d-922d-4341-ad9d-c56eb53df8f2.html

* 83-Jähriger stirbt auf dem See*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...-jaehriger-kentert-mit-kanu-und-stirbt-1.html

*Angler retten die Fische aus der Roos*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...tten-die-Fische-aus-der-Roos_aid_1003270.html

*Betreten verboten für Tagebaurestloch Zechau*
http://www.abg-info.de/2011/05/betreten-verboten-fur-tagebaurestloch-zechau/

*Mügelner machen Teich attraktiv*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Fischer angeln Müll*
http://www.donau3fm.de/default.aspx?ID=3700&showNews=972726

*Nach Saufgelage: Jagstufer vermüllt*
http://www.stimme.de/polizei/heilbronn/art1491,2150003

*Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne angeln geht*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/coburg/Wenn-der-Vater-mit-dem-Sohne;art214,166823

*Jugendliche hoffen auf Rotfedern und Schleie*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1300342892413

*Ministerin Ulrike Höfken besucht Angler in Norheim*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...n-besucht-Angler-in-Norheim-_arid,255410.html

*Rosenfeld: Glücksrad dreht sich ständig*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...dig.0212fdaa-14d6-4044-b814-1cd0519a5107.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischer angeln Sofa*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/Fischer-angeln-Sofa;art4329,983175

*Sportfischerverein seit 60 Jahren treu*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...0/Sportfischerverein-seit-60-Jahren-treu.html

*Vergangenes Jahr war für Angler ein Erfolg*
http://www.oz-online.de/index.php?id=542&did=40701

* Leichenteil am Elbufer entdeckt - Hintergründe sind noch unklar*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...ticker-deutschland-international-a-90982.html

*Bad Laerer zeigen „Ein Herz für die Kirche“*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/54584016/bad-laerer-zeigen-ein-herz-fuer-die-kirche

*Viel Nachwuchs bei Schwänen*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...article/214/viel-nachwuchs-bei-schwaenen.html

*Einzigartig in Österreich: Inselurlaub in Kärnten im Inselhotel Faakersee*
http://www.touristiklounge.de/touri...h-inselurlaub-k-rnten-im-inselhotel-faakersee

*Australischer Angler von Krokodil angegriffen*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.252b1d446f8e23a1d38eeb2b26c475ce.141

*Total verbissen: Justin Bieber beim Angeln*
http://celebrity.de/total-verbissen-justin-bieber-beim-angeln/

*Kinder werfen die Angeln aus*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1154945382137&listid=1121028317816

*Natur-Idylle ist ihr zweites Vereinsheim*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ist-ihr-zweites-Vereinsheim;art372507,4921131

*Reinhard Plischke König*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...iepholz/reinhard-plischke-koenig-1267089.html

*Erhöhte Messwerte: Lambertussee für Angler wegen Giftstoff gesperrt*
http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...ler-wegen-Giftstoff-gesperrt_aid_1004687.html

*Denkinger Angler gewinnen Pokal*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...nger-Angler-gewinnen-Pokal-_arid,5083249.html

*VATERTAGHOCKS: Rettichfest derFeuerwehr und Hock der Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weil...rfeuerwehr-und-hock-der-angler--45950275.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Justin Bieber: Viel Spaß beim Angeln*
http://www.promis-inside.de/2011/06/justin-bieber-viel-spas-beim-angeln/

*POL-DN: Angeln ohne Genehmigung hatte strafrechtliche Folgen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/8/2055681/polizei_dueren

*WSP-STD: Wasserschutzpolizei sucht unbekannte Seriendiebe*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/79420/2055918/wasserschutzpolizei_stade

*Australischer Angler von Krokodil angegriffen*
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/australischer-angler-von-krokodil-angegriffen-1690785.html

*Dem Fürsten in Hofheim das Angeln vermiest*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hofheim/10808836.htm

*Angler ziehen Kinder aus dem Rhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrheinnord/emmerich/Angler-ziehen-Kinder-aus-dem-Rhein_aid_1004873.html

*Alfdorf Wilde Flucht eines Fischwilderers*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ers.c4981958-fc9b-4d2c-bf3e-d53527f13e99.html

*Erfolgsmodell soll Schule machen*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=71&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_arz&id=22814

*Boot mit vier Anglern kentert auf der Warnow – Männer unterkühlt, unverletzt ...*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/13431


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Rosenfeld: Viele Angler versuchen ihr Glück*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eck.cafc5ef7-8ae4-40ae-8138-abe4d789d827.html

*Rekordbeteiligung an Hunte und Teichen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...3/Rekordbeteiligung-an-Hunte-und-Teichen.html

*Auch Zander und Welse im Netz*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/rhein-neckar/meldungen/10810904.htm

*Angeln wie ein Weltmeister*
http://www.supersonntag-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=21&entry=13411

*Der älteste aktive Angler wird 90*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...dete-den-Angelverein-Heute-kuemmern-sich.html

*Zwei Angler als Lebensretter*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/emmerich/nachrichten/zwei-angler-als-lebensretter-1.1295972

*SFV Wambachseen: Angeln, um zu angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/sued/Angeln-um-zu-angeln-id4722969.html

*Mit dem Audi in die Mulde gerollt: Angler ertrinkt vor den Augen seiner Freunde*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...auto-aus-der-mulde-gezogen-18211602.bild.html

*Angler trinkt bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...nkt-bis-zur-Besinnungslosigkeit;art220,168418

*"Trockenheit hat uns kalt erwischt"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schopfheim/trockenheit-hat-uns-kalt-erwischt--46060448.html

*Seeputzete am Seerhein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/konstanz/Seeputzete-am-Seerhein;art372448,4926116

*Wirbel um geplante Tötung von Krokodilen in Tschechien*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/wirbel-um-geplante-toetung-von-krokodilen-in-tschechien--/de/News/22192456

*Kein Verständnis für die Umweltverschmutzer*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ortenberg/10817058.htm

* Rausch mit Haken*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/hochsee-angeln-in-australien-rausch-mit-haken-1.1104360

*Angler wählen neuen Vorstand*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/hockenheim/20110604_mmm0000001750756.html

*Mit frühem Start am Tag den mageren Fang gesichert*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20110604_mmm0000001745453.html

*Wieder Freundschaftsangeln beim ASV Altenkirchen*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/11899-wieder-freundschaftsangeln-beim-asv-altenkirchen

*Angelschein fortan nur noch mit Prüfung?*
http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten...schein-fortan-nur-noch-mit-Pr--fung--17544194

*Gebietsansprüche Die Seeschlacht*
http://www.zeit.de/2011/23/DOS-Wandlitzsee

*Tauziehen um die Wupper*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-land/solingen/nachrichten/tauziehen-um-die-wupper-1.1296334

*Zwei tödliche Badeunfälle in Westfalen*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...falen-ec36f286-93a6-4e21-a544-88b5333b3ec2-ds

*POL-LIP: Badeunfall endete tödlich*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12727/2057174/polizei_lippe

*Wobla – gut zum Bier*
http://www.eurasischesmagazin.de/artikel/?artikelID=20110615

*Angler laden zum Seenachtsfest ein*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...aden-zum-Seenachtsfest-ein-_arid,5085816.html

* Mönchweiler: Angler im Wetterglück*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eck.49bea609-784d-4ced-9116-a77aecf5ac35.html

*In Umwelt investiert*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/In-Umwelt-investiert;art5533,992397

*Strand, soweit das Auge reicht*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/vermischtes/article13416254/Strand-soweit-das-Auge-reicht.html

*Mit Ruhe und Geduld erfolgreich auf Karpfenjagd*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...cker-holt-zwei-Kapitale-an-einem-Tag-aus.html

*FC Bayern Klose: "Ich fange jeden Fisch!"*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...sch.078c92f2-2f66-4e95-b6e1-9b0928f1d600.html

*Tierisch süße Küken!*
http://www.radiohamburg.de/Hamburg-...ierisch-suesse-Kueken!-Die-Alsterschwan-Babys

*Kasseler Angler fischten Pokale*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/kasseler-angler-fischten-pokale-1276100.html

*Angeln in Dänemark*
http://www.hamburgportal.de/news/angeln-in-daenemark-1124.html

*Selbst die Seelachse gehen an die Haken*
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/feldatal/10829805.htm

*Angler feiern mit Blick auf das Sieltief*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Angler-feiern-mit-Blick-auf-das-Sieltief.html

*Angler lieben es ruhig*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...burg/Angler-lieben-es-ruhig;art372486,4932699

*Bissanzeiger bleibt meist ruhig*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gr...ssanzeiger-bleibt-meist-ruhig;art1258,1909739

*Alle wollen an die Wupper*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...chrichten/alle-wollen-an-die-wupper-1.1300343

*„Fröhliches Volk“ feiert*
http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Froehliches-Volk-feiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lennepromenade: Gewünscht: Inniges Verhältnis zum Fluss*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Gewuenscht-Inniges-Verhaeltnis-zum-Fluss-id4744328.html

*Anglerglück am Roten See*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/anglerglueck-am-roten-see.html

*Kanadagänse erfreuen Angler*
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/halver/hallo-halver/kanadagaense-erfreuen-angler-1273528.html

*Schon wieder Baumfrevel*
http://www.koeln-nachrichten.de/lok...evel_porz_linde_angler_fahrrad_2011_juni.html

*Freundschaftsturnier für junge Angler*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...aftsturnier-fuer-junge-Angler;art8069,2810439

*Naturpfad an den Spundwänden*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...ernheim-kirn/stadt-bad-kreuznach/10833428.htm

*Die tätowierte Lady im Archiv*
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/723191797.html

*Meisterlicher Angler*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/guetersloh/guetersloh/4590566_Meisterlicher_Angler.html

*CASTING: Brandenburg auf Platz drei*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...inia-in-Litauen-gab-es-den-Europaeischen.html

*Am Anfang Angelverein ohne Teich*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/staufenberg/10837272.htm

*Dinkel hat zu wenig Wasser: Fischsterben droht*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...l_hat_zu_wenig_Wasser_Fischsterben_droht.html

*13,5 Kilogramm Hecht am Angelhaken*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...logramm-Fisch-am-Angelhaken;art372604,4935991

*POL-HI: Neue Erkenntnisse zu Brand auf Sportanlage in Föhrste*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/57621/2060305/polizeiinspektion_hildesheim

*Schnupperangeln des Angler-Vereins Hofgeismar*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...es-Angler-Vereins-Hofgeismar-_arid,69432.html

*Bottendorfer angelt metergroßen Hecht*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tendorfer-angelt-metergrossen-Hecht-189579849

*Elbe-Wels von knapp 18 Kilo*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../article/208/elbe-wels-von-knapp-18-kilo.html

*POL-E: Polizei überprüft Fischzug*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11562/2061059/polizei_essen

*Jugendliche angeln mit den Sportfischern*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...e-angeln-mit-den-Sportfischern;art753,2812779

*Das Ferienprogramm der Samtgemeinde Sottrum liegt aus / 38 Angebote*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-rotenburg/sottrum/angeln-zirkus-1280387.html

*Naturschutz : Völlig ausgeufert*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Voellig-ausgeufert-id4751580.html

*Die stete Wiedergeburt der Themse*
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3941&Alias=wzo&cob=565278

*Kampf um die Mühle*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...radrocker-und-seine-Gefaehrten-wollen-in.html

*Wilde Angler an der Havel kontrolliert*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...8/Wilde-Angler-an-der-Havel-kontrolliert.html

*In den Nachrichten: Von Lachsen und Losern*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/reise/article13426001/Von-Lachsen-und-Losern.html

*Angler finden Leiche*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angler-finden-leiche/id_47152192/index?news

*Über 1.600 Verstöße gegen Fischereirecht registriert*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/uebe...hereirecht-registriert/id_47148134/index?news

*Nach 11 000 Prüfungen ist Schluss*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...hluss-f245b9be-74f6-4bbd-b5b1-013654ea2b83-ds


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln in der Agglo*
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/unterland/Angeln-in-der-Agglo/story/22451939

*Maria Meyer ist ertrunken*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/emmerich/nachrichten/maria-m-ist-ertrunken-1.1304475

*Priwall: Blutiger Streit zwischen betrunkenen Anglern*
http://www.ln-online.de/nachrichten/3144514/Priwall:_Blutiger_Streit_zwischen_betrunkenen_Anglern

*Genschmarer Petrijünger feiern Jubiläum*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/317499/

*Vermisste wohl tot aus Teich geborgen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/emmerich/Vermisste-wohl-tot-aus-Teich-geborgen-id4756946.html

*Neptun krönt das Fischerfest*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...zige-Taufe-witzige-Wettbewerbe-und-gutes.html

*POL-HL: HL-Priwall / Zwei Schwerverletzte nach Streit beim Angeln*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...-zwei-schwerverletzte-nach-streit-beim-angeln

*Verschwundener Hobbyangler hält Polizei in Atem*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...byangler-haelt-Polizei-in-Atem;art772,6193009

* Behinderte können bequem angeln gehen*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...8_Behinderte_koennen_bequem_angeln_gehen.html

*Jugendzeltlager des Anglerverbands*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ndzeltlager-des-Anglerverbands;art753,2815756

*Zwei Angler nach handfestem Streit im Krankenhaus*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...er-nach-handfestem-Streit-im-Krankenhaus.html

*Angler ködern Sponsoren*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...neues-Vereinshaus-Altbau-muss-weg-Angler.html

*Feuer am Strücken: Angler beginnen Wiederaufbau*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...ken-angler-beginnen-wiederaufbau-1283388.html

*Junge Angler des Kreisfischereivereins Schongau beim Jungkönigsfischen erfolgreich*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...m-jungkoenigsfischen-erfolgreich-1283610.html

*Angler finden Leiche einer Vermissten*
http://www.wmtv-online.de/nachricht...el/angler-finden-leiche-einer-vermissten.html

*Altenheim im Schockzustand*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/emmerich/Altenheim-im-Schockzustand-id4764027.html

*DRIFT spendet Anhänger für mehr Freiraum*
http://www.presseschleuder.com/2011/06/drift-spendet-anhanger-fur-mehr-freiraum/

*POL-HF: Diebstahl Verstoß Tierschutzgesetz*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65846/2062467/pol-hf-diebstahl-verstoss-tierschutzgesetz

*Mehr als bloß Fische fangen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/54932846/sie-legen-fischen-steine-in-den-weg

*Adam Courchaine bleibt ein Düsseldorfer*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/d...-courchaine-bleibt-ein-duesseldorfer-1.686168

*Am „Buderuswehr“ soll ein Wasserkraftwerk entstehen - Lollarer Angler lassen ...*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/landkreis/10855687.htm

*Riesiger Wels gefangen, wo er eigentlich nicht vorkommt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...verirrt-sich-in-kleinen-See;art372527,4946333

* Beratung und Streicheleinheiten inklusive*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...eratung-und-Streicheleinheiten-inklusive.html

*Flossentiere und Livemusik*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20110616_mmm0000001802519.html

* Romantische Komödien, die mit dem Titel angeln*
http://www.moviepilot.de/news/romantische-komoedien-die-mit-dem-titel-angeln-110742

*Persönliche Fotografin angeheuert: Ex-Model blitzt nur für Putin*
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Ex-Model-blitzt-nur-fuer-Putin-article3593991.html

*Beim wilden Angeln am Eyland erwischt*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...im-wilden-angeln-am-eyland-erwischt-1.1307534

*Nicht nur am See sitzen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-sorgte-bei-den-Angelfreunden-fuer-ein.html

*Wolfsburg: Tote Fische aus Altem Teich entfernt*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/10195179/artid/14381379/compact/title/Ticker/true

*Lehrstunden für junge Petrijünger*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/Lehrstunden-fuer-junge-Petrijuenger-id4771789.html

*Älterer Staffordshire-Mix sollte offenbar an der Ilm entsorgt werden*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ffenbar-an-der-Ilm-entsorgt-werden-1959398997

*Verwirrspiel um Angelrechte*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/nachr...rbellin/verwirrspiel-angelrechte-1288231.html

* Angler sind für die Zukunft gerüstet*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...vg-langenlonsheim/langenlonsheim/10862228.htm

*Gestörte Idylle auf den Kanälen*
http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/Artikel730610.cfm

*Es tobt ein Kampf um die Hoheit in den Neckarkanälen*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...len.a5787de9-ec39-43f5-9488-a53c32ab046f.html

*Tierschutz : Kleiner Schwan hatte Angelhaken im Hals - erfolgreich operiert*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/moe...n-im-Hals-erfolgreich-operiert-id4772948.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kinder angeln Fische aus der Spree*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/320858/

*Leipziger angeln Riesen-Heilbutt: 2,56 Meter lang und 223 Kilo schwer*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...iger-angeln-riesenheilbutt-18416058.bild.html

*Laie angelt Rekordfisch mit Gummibärchentüte*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...sch-mit-Gummibaerchentuete-artikel7683240.php
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Da werden wir wohl bald aus den Kunstköderschmieden der Welt einen neuen Superlengköder zu erwarten haben ;-))

*Renaturisierung bringt neue Laichplätze für bedrohte Fische*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Delmenhorst/1091566-25/story.csp

*Peter Voß angelt sich den Titel*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...Titel-8653a9df-2132-402b-b795-567b815b8c0e-ds

*Rosenfeld: Freundschaftsfischen mit vielen Gästen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ten.49664d7d-5b24-45bf-81f2-42df4698750c.html

*Schwanenkind gerettet*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/moers/nachrichten/schwanenkind-gerettet-1.1309598

*Nur noch für Mitglieder*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/10869482.htm

*Kiloweise Fisch an der Angel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nstaltete-Fischer-Michael-Gebhardt-einen.html

*Angler kommen auf respektable Fangergebnisse*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...er-kommen-auf-respektable-Fangergebnisse.html

*Polizei sucht Zeugen in Aken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1308566709905

*Um die Wette geangelt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...der-Vielseitigkeitspruefung-Um-die-Wette.html

*Auf 1,8 Kilometern regt sich kein Leben mehr im Riedbach*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/has...h-kein-Leben-mehr-im-Riedbach;art1726,6201681

*Polizei ertappt einen Schwarzangler*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...zei-ertappt-einen-Schwarzangler;art216,173763

*Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt!Folge 3*
http://hamburger-szene.de/magazin/specials/2011/06/21/rute-raus-der-spass-beginnt

*Bewusst auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/idstein/10876373.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler tot aus Teich geborgen*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/chronik/art58,655655

*Noch Plätze frei beim Abangeln*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/noch-plaetze-frei-beim-abangeln-sauerlandkurier_kat116_id162484.html

*Aufatmen: Bucher Stausee ist Ehec-frei*
http://www.schwaebische.de/home_artikel,-Aufatmen-Bucher-Stausee-ist-Ehec-frei-_arid,5092815.html

*Ein Rundgang um den Hirschauer Baggersee*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...um-den-Hirschauer-Baggersee-_arid,137621.html

*Minslebener sind empört / Verwaltung bleibt bei Auffassung Abrisspläne für ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachrichten/lokalausgaben/wernigerode/?em_cnt=2045058

*Maritime Dekoration zum Anglerjubiläum*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/staufenberg/10876801.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler ziehen an einem Strang*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Angler-ziehen-an-einem-Strang-id4796238.html

*Junge Angler haben keine Angst vor großen Fischen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/men...eine-Angst-vor-grossen-Fischen-id4795172.html

*Petrijünger angeln sich am Schlossteich Nachwuchs*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Angelverbot am Amtmannkanal*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hte-in-Linum-Anglerverein-Gut-Wasserwaid.html

*Fürschke ist Deutscher Meister*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle/111/fuerschke-ist-deutscher-meister.html

*Dreijähriges Kind vor Ertrinken gerettet*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachrichten/chronik/2770926/dreijaehriges-kind-sattnitz-geborgen.story

*Statt Fisch den Ärger an der Angel*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/art83450,1677577

*Zweieinhalbjähriger aus Sattnitz geborgen*
http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/522727/

*Kiloweise junge Aale*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/bergkamen/kiloweise-junge-aale-1295829.html

*"Paris trägst du für den Rest deines Lebens in dir"*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/kultu...st-du-fuer-den-Rest-deines-Lebens-in-dir.html

*Digitales Kärnten hilft bei Zukunftsplanung*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachric...ales-kaernten-hilft-bei-zukunftsplanung.story

*Am Idasee stoßen konträre Interessen aufeinander*
http://www.ga-online.de/?id=540&did=46265

*Lofoten, Norwegen: Angeln unter der Mitternachtssonne*
http://www.focus.de/reisen/reisefue...n-unter-der-mitternachtssonne_aid_639253.html

*Arno Masella ist Vorsitzender der Gussower Angler / Kinder sollen wieder mehr ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Vorsitzender-der-Gussower-Angler-Kinder.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Alles für Angler*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/10891644.htm

*Skifahrer und Angler sind aktive Mitgestalter*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Es wimmelt von Forellen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/10891606.htm

*Großer Andrang beim Fischerfest*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-Andrang-beim-Fischerfest;art372508,4964486

*Weinliebhaber trotzten kühlen Temperaturen*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/ta/region/20110627_mmm0000001849700.html

*Zünftiges Fest im Heilisautal*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/zuenftiges-fest-im-heilisautal--46749764.html

*Wolfach: Aus Gästen werden längst Freunde*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nde.5f9f0aa2-9ff4-4d98-8f07-56b704e5d1fa.html

*Waldachtal: Gute Laune trotz Wilderern und Kormoranen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.7dad2c59-3bb7-4bc3-96b2-eb66fbbb2069.html

*Fachkenntnisse für ambitionierte Angler*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=24720

*Boom bei Anglerjugend erwartet*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/kreis_borken/nienborg/1573065_Boom_bei_Anglerjugend_erwartet.html

*"Vermisster Angler" könnte ein Schwarzfischer sein*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/burgenland/3918006.php

*Eustach & Gotthold: Angler, Jäger unn Abiduriende*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...-Angler-Jaeger-unn-Abiduriende;art765,6210588

*Oranienburg: Drauflos geschlagen und Angeln gestohlen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Drauflos-geschlagen-und-Angeln-gestohlen.html

*Auftakt: „Fluch der Karibik“*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/55255333/auftakt-fluch-der-karibik

*Ölunfall in St. Blasien: Fische geschädigt – Bäche bleiben gesperrt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-b...aedigt-baeche-bleiben-gesperrt--46866278.html

*POL-VB: Auffinden eines Tresorwürfels Kirtorf; mehrere Kfz auf Autogelände ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...rere-kfz-auf-autogelaende-aufgebrochen-muecke

*Scheren kappen Angelschnur*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/bingen/10898246.htm

*Ein hammerharter Biss*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...o-Deul-aus-Fohrde-gewann-den-Drill-gegen.html

*BFH: Hochseeangelreisen als einheitliche Beförderungsleistung*
http://www.sis-verlag.de/archiv/4305-bfh-hochseeangelreisen-als-einheitliche-befoerderungsleistung

*Benny Maier ist Fischerkönig*
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/Benny-Maier-ist-Fischerkoenig;art5573,1019837

*230 Gramm bringen Platz 3*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwoerstadt/230-gramm-bringen-platz-3--46902988.html

*Zug der Beteiligung läuft erst noch an*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Zug-der-Beteiligung-laeuft-erst-noch-an-id4819725.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Junge Angler sind spitze in Sachen Naturschutz*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...Angler_sind_spitze_in_Sachen_Naturschutz.html

*Hüfingen Biber zieht an "FKK-See" um*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-um.25d09901-41d0-4500-a8a6-28b2f8662f6e.html

*Anglerfest am Hafen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/10905031.htm

*Erträge der Berufsfischer am Bodensee fast konstant*
http://www.bild.de/regional/stuttga...fsfischer-am-bodensee-fast-18618728.bild.html

*Angeln als Jungbrunnen*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1309335025229.shtml

*Messe: Wo Jäger und Angler verweilen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/lippstadt/Wo-Jaeger-und-Angler-verweilen-id4826899.html

* Die Petrijünger fischen nicht länger im Trüben*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schw...schen-nicht-laenger-im-trueben--46971470.html

*Allein unter Anglern*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/frankfurt/allein-unter-anglern_rmn01.c.9027157.de.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler arbeiten am Festplatz*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-arbeiten-am-Festplatz;art372527,4975364

*„Ab und zu muss was am Haken zappeln“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Ab-und-zu-muss-was-am-Haken-zappeln-id4824221.html

*Letzte Bissen aus dem Meer*
http://diepresse.com/home/spectrum/...dem-Meer?_vl_backlink=/home/spectrum/index.do

*Vor 50 Jahren brachte sich Hemingway um*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/literatur/vor-50-jahren-brachte-sich-hemingway-um-article1217005.html

*Peter André steht auf Angelsendungen*
http://www.fan-lexikon.de/musik/news/peter-andre-steht-auf-angelsendungen.112586.html

*Kleine und große Angler auf Tour*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/nienborg/1576509_Kleine_und_grosse_Angler_auf_Tour.html

*Mit 25 Fischen den Sieg geangelt*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...-Fischen-den-Sieg-geangelt-artikel7695071.php

*Rettung aus eiskalter See*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/kleve/nachrichten/rettung-aus-eiskalter-see-1.1321302

*Angler zu Besuch bei Patenverein*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/ingelheim/ingelheim/10916344.htm

*Mit Angel in Stromleitung - schwer verletzt*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/chronik/art58,662830

*Eine grüne Schleie blickt von der neuen Fassade*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Tote Fische in der Erft*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1309335025694.shtml

*Überm Fischerfest lacht die Sonne*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...Fischerfest-lacht-die-Sonne;art372587,4977965

*In dunkler Nacht auf den großen Fang aus*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ht-auf-den-grossen-Fang-aus;art372541,4980034

*Werrenacker: Handtasche aus dem Auto gestohlen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...sche-aus-dem-Auto-gestohlen;art372563,4979824

*„Aal seit Jahren das größte Sorgenkind“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...al-seit-Jahren-das-gr%F6%DFte-Sorgenkind.html

*Ein Vereinsheim am Haken*
http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Ein-Vereinsheim-am-Haken

*Freundschaftsnachtangeln beim ASV Altenkirchen*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/12219-freundschaftsnachtangeln-beim-asv-altenkirchen

*Ab morgen erwachsen? Nö*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Ab-morgen-erwachsen-Noe-1672012548

*Amerikanischer Kleinbus ausgebrannt*
http://www.mvticker.de/mv/news_id12511_amerikanischer_kleinbus_ausgebrannt.html

*Nachrichten: Nachrichten*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/frankfurt/article13470498/Nachrichten.html

*Wer lebt denn da?*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/10922326.htm

*So nah wie möglich ans Ufer*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/336154/

*Das Gold im silbernen Erzgebirge*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/TOP-THEMA/Das-Gold-im-silbernen-Erzgebirge-artikel7696757.php

*Einen dicken Fisch an der Angel*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis_neu_ulm/Einen-dicken-Fisch-an-der-Angel;art4333,1027722

*Im schwarzen Kübel steckt der Lebensunterhalt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...alt.7e321c0e-376d-4809-be26-722e09150a91.html

*Angeln in den Ferien*
http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Lokal/Delmenhorst/1137503-25/story.csp

*Schluckspecht an der Angel*
http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/?src=journal_news_einzel&rubrik=2&id=13524

*Gifhorn: Angler ertrank in der Oker bei Müden*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/10195179/artid/14496233/compact/title/Ticker/true

*Geangelt und gespendet*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Kreis/Oldenburg/Hude/Artikel/2641758/Geangelt-und-gespendet.html

*Hochwassergefahr gebannt*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/VOGTLAND/Hochwassergefahr-gebannt-artikel7697692.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jeder träumt vom größten Fisch*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...dcamp-am-Weissen-See-bei-Pritzerbe-lernt.html

*Jungfischer pflegen Kontakte*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wehr/Jungfischer-pflegen-Kontakte;art372624,4986555

*Nachrichten Leiche im Koffer ++ Slawen-Gräber entdeckt ++ Kuppel geschlossen + ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article1221489.html

*Kunstwerke: „Plastik fügt sich in Linie des Lenneufers ein“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wer...ch-in-Linie-des-Lenneufers-ein-id4847628.html

*Verletzter Storch steht vor dem Hungertod*
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/337561/

*Römer und die Welt von heute*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/goch/nachrichten/roemer-und-die-welt-von-heute-1.1325592

*Akribisch Pläne und historische Fotos sammeln*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/buedingen/10929304.htm

*Fürs Angeln begeistern*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/10932459.htm

*Angler findet tote Frau im Rhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...en/angler-findet-tote-frau-im-rhein-1.1326448

*Schwer verletzter Storch Hans bewegt Gemüter*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...r-verletzter-Storch-Hans-bewegt-Gemueter.html

*Mann mit Kettensäge geköpft*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berli...it--kettensaege-gekoepft/-/7169126/8649032/-/

*Kampf um die Hoheit im Wasser*
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktuell-bw/-/id=98428/did=8296274/pv=video/nid=98428/pvia4c/

*POL-DU: Angler findet unbekannte Tote am Rheinufer in Wanheim*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...indet-unbekannte-tote-am-rheinufer-in-wanheim

*Feines, präzises und lizenziertes Gefühl*
http://www.k-zeitung.de/home/techno...0047380feines-przises-und-lizenziertes-gefhl/
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Nun scheinen auch die Hersteller der Faser und nicht nur die Angler zu merken, dass viele geflochtene Schnüre nicht ganz das halten, was sie versprechen. Ob das jetzt eine Marketingaktion ist, um einen Markennamen (Dynema) zu schützen, oder ob damit die geschönten Angaben bezüglich Tragkraft und Durchmesser der Vergangenheit angehören, wird sich dann zegen..

*Elsenz: Selbst die Krebse schnappen nach Luft*
http://www.rnz.de/zusammenregionhei...nz_Selbst_die_Krebse_schnappen_nach_Luft.html

*Tausende Besucher beim 15. Wasserfest erwartet*
http://www.rbb-online.de/nachrichten/vermischtes/2011_07/tausende_besucher.html

*Leiche treibt im Rhein*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/leiche-treibt-im-rhein/id_47868900/index?news

*Tod beim Angeln*
http://www.news.at/articles/1127/10/301415/oberoesterreich-tod-angeln

*Angeln im "Amazonas des Nordens"*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/angeln-im-amazonas-des-nordens.html

*Radrennen über Wasser abgesagt*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...esagt-de801aea-7dd6-4505-9fb0-82cce23831e0-ds

*Frau mit Kopfschüssen getötet und in Rhein geworfen*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...schuessen-getoetet-und-in-Rhein-geworfen.html

*Stromschlag: Angler tot*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/oberoesterreich/3921414.php

*Angler geriet in OÖ in Stromleitung - tot*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/nachrichten/chronik/2782519/angler-geriet-ooe-stromleitung-tot.story

*15. Wasserfest in Fürstenberg eröffnet - Nachrichten Newsticker - dpa_nt ...*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n.../15-Wasserfest-in-Fuerstenberg-eroeffnet.html

*Junge Angler lieben frische Hamburger*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...55/Junge-Angler-lieben-frische-Hamburger.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tragischer Tod: Angler geriet mit Rute in Starkstromleitung*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,667092

*Unbekannte wurde durch Kopfschüsse getötet*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...t-der-im-Rhein-gefundenen-Frau-id4855065.html

*Elektronisch auf Fischfang*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/10939227.htm

*Angelverein erntet Lob für Umgestaltung des Freibads*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-...ein-erntet-umgestaltung-freibads-1316653.html

*Killerkarpfen und eine Glitzergarnele*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Party-zum-Familienfest-am-Kiessee-schlug.html

*POL-GS: Pressebericht Polizeiinspektion Goslar von Freitag, 08.07.2011, 12:00 ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...reitag-08-07-2011-12-00-uhr-bis-sonntag-10-07

*Wasserleiche: Polizei sucht Spuren*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...479459/Wasserleiche-Polizei-sucht-Spuren.html

*Radrennen über Wasser« abgesagt*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...d]=613&cHash=732f693ac5eb685f9420cd3ecbb52d2b

*Angeln, Malen und Theaterbesuch*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angeln-Malen-und-Theaterbesuch;art772,6233387

*Wassersportparadies Niederlande*
http://www.bahnfahren.info/aktuell/33773/Wassersportparadies-Niederlande.html

*Tote aus dem Rhein kommt aus Ratingen*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/regional/tote-aus-dem-rhein-kommt-aus-ratingen-1.1329619

*Angler begeistert Jung und Alt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ler-begeistert-Jung-und-Alt;art372474,4992495

*Angler befreien Löschweiher vom Schlamm*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...freien-Loeschweiher-vom-Schlamm;art217,180806

*Angler treibt vier Tage auf offener See*
http://news.search.ch/ausland/2011-07-11/angler-treibt-vier-tage-auf-offener-see

*Beim Kameradschaftsfischen kiloweise Fisch aus der Enz geangelt*
http://www.pz-news.de/nachrichten_a...-Fisch-aus-der-Enz-geangelt-_arid,280267.html

*Wölfe beißen sich auf dem Wasser durch*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=7128

*Fish Eyes - Angelrute mit Kamera und Display*
http://www.prophoto-online.de/fotog...es-Angelrute-mit-Kamera-und-Display-10002732/

*So sucht die Polizei den Puzzle-Killer*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/tatorte/so-sucht-die-polizei-den-puzzle-killer-article1224419.html

*Hohenwutzen: Verletzter Storch Hans wird nun gefüttert*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...rletzter-Storch-Hans-wird-nun-gefuettert.html

* Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte Wie angle ich mir einen Hecht?*
http://www.zeit.de/2011/26/Mecklenburg-Vorpommern-Angeln

*Dietingen: Vom Angeln bis zur Schatzsuche*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.7de89e4b-1841-4ab5-8a82-702c1552bb22.html

*„Ich hab was ganz Einfaches gemacht“ „Ich hab' was ganz Einfaches gemacht”*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...nz-Einfaches-gemacht-rdquo-;art372474,4995981

*Jürgen Brandes gelingt überragender Fang*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...rgen-Brandes-gelingt-%FCberragender-Fang.html

*Urlauber, Angler und Lebensretter*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...1584356_Urlauber_Angler_und_Lebensretter.html

*Julian kennt die Wasserwelt*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gescher/1585063_Julian_kennt_die_Wasserwelt.html

*Helmut Jacobi (rechts) und Reinhard Bernstein begrüßen die Investition für ...*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Fischer fischen Pflanzen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/muehlingen/Fischer-fischen-Pflanzen;art372452,4997694

*Der lupenreine Demokrat*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/politik/der-lupenreine-demokrat-1.1331533

*Der Mörder war ihr neuer Freund*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/kreis-mettmann/Der-Moerder-war-ihr-neuer-Freund-id4867806.html

*Männerleiche in Fluss gefunden*
http://www.bild.de/regional/muenche...erleiche-in-fluss-gefunden-18855908.bild.html

*Angler feiern Gründung vor 40 Jahren*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/angler-feiern-gruendung-vor-40-jahren--47421033.html

*Folgende Pflanzen haben die Angler entfernt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...n-haben-die-Angler-entfernt;art497210,4997695

*Das erste «Petri Heil!» mit 76*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Schnupperangeln am Sonnensee macht auch Mädchen Spaß*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/55709232/schnupperangeln-am-sonnensee-macht-auch-maedchen-spa

*Getöteter stammt aus Baden-Württemberg*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/getoeteter-stammt-aus-baden-wuerttemberg--47461673.html

*Kinder lernen das Angler-Einmaleins*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...7705/Kinder-lernen-das-Angler-Einmaleins.html

*Angler gegen Phantasialand-Ausbau*
http://www.radioerft.de/erft/re/625671/news/rhein-erft_kreis

*Natur und Schmankerl genießen*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/steyr/art68,669067

*Toter identifiziert*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11433&showNews=991716


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Seen der Rekorde*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/reise/article13490110/Seen-der-Rekorde.html

*Lucherberger See wird abgepumpt*
http://www.az-web.de/news/hochschul...skip=&_g=Lucherberger-See-wird-abgepumpt.html

*Der betroffene Flaneur*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/202210.der-betroffene-flaneur.html

*Der zerstückelte Mann aus dem Koffer „Hells Angels“ im Visier der Ermittler*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mord...fer-hells-angels-im-visier-18876584.bild.html

*Salzgitter: Große Rettungsaktion für ein verletztes Rehkitz*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/10195179/artid/14550742/compact/title/Ticker/true

*Waran aus nicht artgerechter Haltung gefunden*
http://www.sennefenster.de/app/page.php?modul=Article&op=read&nid=5582&rub=38&sort=0

*Friesoythe: Wie ein mutmaßlicher Fischdieb in die Fotofalle tappt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Flicher-Fischdieb-in-die-Fotofalle-tappt.html

*Nachbarn regieren*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/nachbarn-regieren-index_kat116_id165675.html

*Neptun regiert im Theißener Bad*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1153116380984&listid=1018348861922

*Aufstiegs-Angeln zum Saisonstart: Wann ziehen Sie die 1. Liga an Land, Herr Meier?*
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/n...hen-sie-die-1-liga-an-land-18905476.bild.html

*Stargast an Land gezogen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sterhausen-holte-einen-Angel-Weltmeister.html

*Uneingeladene Gäste*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/duisburg/nachrichten/uneingeladene-gaeste-1.1334195

*Über 100 Rotfedern bissen an*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/oyten/ueber-rotfedern-bissen-1326172.html

*Salzlandkreis: Nienburger Angler suchen neue Form für ihr Fest*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1310546876339

*Ist Angler im Silbersee ertrunken?*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...gler-im-Silbersee-ertrunken-_arid,277732.html

*60 Jahre VW Campingbusse: Wie der Transporter zum Kult-Camper wurde*
http://www.handelsblatt.com/auto/nachrichten/wie-der-transporter-zum-kult-camper-wurde/4355690.html

*'Drachenboot' auf Abenteuer Fischfang*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...in-Geduld-Wuensdorf-mit-viel-Beteiligung.html

*Zoff in Sternbergs Angler-Idylle*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/zoff-in-sternbergs-angler-idylle.html
*Anmerkung der Red. 
Siehe: * http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222202

*Ertrank Angler im Silbersee?*
http://www.ww-kurier.de/artikel/12360-ertrank-angler-im-silbersee-

*Abgerutscht bei der Pilzsuche: Rentner ertrank an Talsperre*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...entner_ertrank_an_Talsperre/articleid-2814999


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelfreunde: Behinderte fischen in Gahlener Gewässern*
http://www.dorstenerzeitung.de/loka...ischen-in-Gahlener-Gewaessern;art4250,1352297

*Hubschrauber-Rettung Angler flüchtet vor Braunbär auf Hüttendach*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaft/0,1518,775276,00.html

*Luxemburger lassen die Sauer ab: Tausende Fische sterben*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...r-Luxemburg-will-Damm-oeffnen;art8128,2850242

*Der zerstückelte Tätowierer aus dem Koffer: Polizei nimmt Verdächtigen fest!*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mord/der-tote-taetowierer-aus-dem-koffer-festnahme-18942502.bild.html

*Fall Bögerl: Welche Rolle spielt dieser Tote?*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mari...ieser-tote-im-fall-boegerl-18943922.bild.html

*Keine Angst vor belastetem Fisch*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2650404/Keine-Angst-vor-belastetem-Fisch.html

*Naturabenteuer inklusive*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/naturabenteuer-inklusive-1.html

*Eine Frage der Rezeptur*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/eine-frage-der-rezeptur--47659359.html

*Kreis Augsburg: Beim Angeln Tierschmuggel von 1996 aufgedeckt?!*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...schmuggel-von-1996-aufgedeckt-id15985136.html

*Karpfen stehen auf Kartoffeln*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...Kartoffeln-_arid,602115_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Ein passionierter Angler und weitsichtiger Züchter*
http://www.gast.at/ireds-114248.html

*Angler laden zum Fischerfest*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-laden-zum-Fischerfest;art372527,5011337

*Der Fischer-Franz und die Donau*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/linz/art66,673895

*Adrenalinkick beim Angeln*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...enburg/adrenalinkick-beim-angeln-1331552.html

*Des einen Freud'*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/art83439,1701967

*CityLife 22. Juli - Tipps für den Tag*
http://www.radiohamburg.de/Unsere-S...011/Juli/CityLife-22.-Juli-Tipps-fuer-den-Tag

*Erster Lachs-Nachwuchs in der Wümme seit 1925*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...n-der-Wuemme-seit-1925_article1311267858.html

* 65-Kilo-Fang bringt den Puzzle-Gewinn*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...ng-bringt-den-Puzzle-Gewinn;art372566,5013408

*Die Stadtfischer Sonthofen zählen zu den kleinsten Vereinen in der Region*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...einsten-Vereinen-in-der-Region;art2763,990246

*Hobby-Angler Lurz: In London Gold fischen*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1183389

*Warten auf den Biss*
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/offenbach/warten-auf-den-biss/-/1472856/8698386/-/

*„Das lässt dich nicht los“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tikel/2652716/Das-l%E4sst-dich-nicht-los.html

*Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/v...3315/Machts-gut-und-danke-fuer-den-Fisch.html

*Wenn die Fische nicht beißen...*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/10977501.htm

*Pokalfischen zum Treuchtlinger Volksfest*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/treuchtlingen/pokalfischen-zum-treuchtlinger-volksfest-1.1378058

*Zwei Seen im Stadtgebiet sind erneut wegen Blaualgen gesperrt.*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Lokalnachrichten.1381+M505de8a9cce.0.html

*Rote Karte für Schwarzangler*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/rote-karte-fuer-schwarzangler--/de/News/22306523

*Fische mussten auf der Hut sein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Viele schnuppern*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-bad-sobernheim/monzingen/10983742.htm

*BUND ist gegen Power-Boot-Rennen*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...cle/215/bund-ist-gegen-power-boot-rennen.html

*Neu in Empuriabrava: Hochseeangeln in und ausserhalb der Bucht von Roses*
http://www.arena-info.com/arena/new...angeln-in-und-ausserhalb-der-bucht-von-roses/

*Immer wieder Sünder im Angelparadies*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1311499489-immer-wieder-suender-im-angelparadies/

*Ostfriesen pflegen schon recht seltsame Traditionen*
http://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article13499415/Wie-die-Ostfriesen-die-Zeit-anhalten.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelfreunde: Behinderte fischen in Gahlener Gewässern*
http://www.dorstenerzeitung.de/loka...ischen-in-Gahlener-Gewaessern;art4250,1352297

*Hubschrauber-Rettung Angler flüchtet vor Braunbär auf Hüttendach*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaft/0,1518,775276,00.html

*Luxemburger lassen die Sauer ab: Tausende Fische sterben*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...r-Luxemburg-will-Damm-oeffnen;art8128,2850242

*Der zerstückelte Tätowierer aus dem Koffer: Polizei nimmt Verdächtigen fest!*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mord/der-tote-taetowierer-aus-dem-koffer-festnahme-18942502.bild.html

*Fall Bögerl: Welche Rolle spielt dieser Tote?*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mari...ieser-tote-im-fall-boegerl-18943922.bild.html

*Keine Angst vor belastetem Fisch*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2650404/Keine-Angst-vor-belastetem-Fisch.html

*Naturabenteuer inklusive*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/naturabenteuer-inklusive-1.html

*Eine Frage der Rezeptur*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/eine-frage-der-rezeptur--47659359.html

*Kreis Augsburg: Beim Angeln Tierschmuggel von 1996 aufgedeckt?!*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...schmuggel-von-1996-aufgedeckt-id15985136.html

*Karpfen stehen auf Kartoffeln*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/Home/...Kartoffeln-_arid,602115_puid,1_pageid,17.html

*Ein passionierter Angler und weitsichtiger Züchter*
http://www.gast.at/ireds-114248.html

*Angler laden zum Fischerfest*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-laden-zum-Fischerfest;art372527,5011337

*Der Fischer-Franz und die Donau*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/linz/art66,673895

*Adrenalinkick beim Angeln*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...enburg/adrenalinkick-beim-angeln-1331552.html

*Des einen Freud'*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/art83439,1701967

*CityLife 22. Juli - Tipps für den Tag*
http://www.radiohamburg.de/Unsere-S...011/Juli/CityLife-22.-Juli-Tipps-fuer-den-Tag

*Erster Lachs-Nachwuchs in der Wümme seit 1925*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...n-der-Wuemme-seit-1925_article1311267858.html

* 65-Kilo-Fang bringt den Puzzle-Gewinn*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...ng-bringt-den-Puzzle-Gewinn;art372566,5013408

*Die Stadtfischer Sonthofen zählen zu den kleinsten Vereinen in der Region*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...einsten-Vereinen-in-der-Region;art2763,990246

*Hobby-Angler Lurz: In London Gold fischen*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1183389

*Warten auf den Biss*
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/offenbach/warten-auf-den-biss/-/1472856/8698386/-/

*„Das lässt dich nicht los“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tikel/2652716/Das-l%E4sst-dich-nicht-los.html

*Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/v...3315/Machts-gut-und-danke-fuer-den-Fisch.html

*Wenn die Fische nicht beißen...*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/10977501.htm

*Pokalfischen zum Treuchtlinger Volksfest*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/treuchtlingen/pokalfischen-zum-treuchtlinger-volksfest-1.1378058

*Zwei Seen im Stadtgebiet sind erneut wegen Blaualgen gesperrt.*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Lokalnachrichten.1381+M505de8a9cce.0.html

*Rote Karte für Schwarzangler*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/rote-karte-fuer-schwarzangler--/de/News/22306523

*Fische mussten auf der Hut sein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Viele schnuppern*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-bad-sobernheim/monzingen/10983742.htm

*BUND ist gegen Power-Boot-Rennen*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...cle/215/bund-ist-gegen-power-boot-rennen.html

*Neu in Empuriabrava: Hochseeangeln in und ausserhalb der Bucht von Roses*
http://www.arena-info.com/arena/new...angeln-in-und-ausserhalb-der-bucht-von-roses/

*Immer wieder Sünder im Angelparadies*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1311499489-immer-wieder-suender-im-angelparadies/

*Ostfriesen pflegen schon recht seltsame Traditionen*
http://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article13499415/Wie-die-Ostfriesen-die-Zeit-anhalten.html

*Alte "Neue Sorge"*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1310546919229

*Der Mut zur neuen Erfahrung*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schopfheim/der-mut-zur-neuen-erfahrung--47821723.html

*Ein Treffen der Generationen am Ortenberger Freizeitteich*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ortenberg/10987390.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kreis Wittenberg: Munter wie ein Fisch im Wasser*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1310546919168

*Auf stürmischer See*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Auf-stuermischer-See-1701702087

*Nicht Sport, sondern Berufung*
http://www.fnp.de/nnp/region/lokale...port-sondern-berufung_rmn01.c.9081556.de.html

*Alte «Neue Sorge»*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*60 Fischerfreunde arbeiten 1300 Stunden für ihr großes Fest*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...beiten-1300-stunden-grosses-fest-1335700.html

*Angler freuen sich über Nachwuchs*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...-sich-ueber-nachwuchs/r-geithain-a-98907.html

*Anschlag: Gartenteich statt Norwegen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/warstein/Gartenteich-statt-Norwegen-id4907836.html

*Platzeck lobt Arbeit des Anglerverbandes*
http://www.meetingpoint-potsdam.de/news/article.php?article_file=1311694928.txt

*Rottweil: Vom Anlanden bis zum Ausnehmen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...men.d6b5b6ba-7a88-4853-96c0-a6951ef1b487.html

*Angler schätzt Erft-Romantik*
http://www.ngz-online.de/grevenbroich/nachrichten/angler-schaetzt-erft-romantik-1.1342419

*Gähnende Leere*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,677680

*Wenn er kommt, lernt manch einer das Laufen*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...n-er-kommt,-lernt-manch-einer-das-Laufen.html

*Angler & Fischer retten den Aal*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/angler-fischer-retten-den-aal.html

*Herkunft von Umweltgift in Saar und Blies unklar*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ltministerium-Angler-Verzehr;art27856,3864125

*Weiter Warnung vor Umweltgiften in Saar-Fischen*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/regional/568339/warnung-umweltgiften-saar-fischen.html

* 6. Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei in Berlin*
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/event36125
*Anmerkung der Red.:* So gehört das eigentlich von unseren Verbänden verteten und  veröffentlicht: 





> Etwa jeder zehnte EU-Bürger geht in der Freizeit angeln. In Deutschland hängen 52.000 Arbeitsplätze von den fast 3 Millionen Anglern ab. Wirtschaftlich gesehen sind Angler in Industrienationen – noch vor den Berufsfischern – die wichtigsten Nutzer von natürlichen Fischpopulationen in Seen und Flüssen.



*Kalbarri, Port Gregory, Pink Lake & Horrocks an der Coral Coast*
http://www.in-australien.com/kalbarri-port-gregory-pink-lake-horrocks-an-der-coral-coast_1016561

*Brandenburg/Havel: Ruderboot gestohlen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...520/BrandenburgHavel-Ruderboot-gestohlen.html

*Stille Männer-Freundschaft*
http://www.20min.ch/life/kino/story/Stille-Maenner-Freundschaft-22843359

*Neue Analysen geben detailliert Aufschluss über Belastung der Fische im Saarland*
http://www.s-o-z.de/?p=50034

*Erneut Fische mit Schadstoffen in der Saar*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...e-mit-Schadstoffen-in-der-Saar;art803,2858380

*Historisch: Angler zieht Lachs aus dem Morsbach*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...angler-zieht-lachs-aus-dem-morsbach-1.1343331

*Angler gegen Mühlenbesitzer: Wenn Kleebach trocken fällt, steht Ärger ins Haus*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/10993518.htm

*Angler entdeckt ein Auto im Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...ein-Auto-im-Rhein-bei-Duisburg-id4911637.html

*Länder wollen gemeinsame Verzehrempfehlung für belastete Fische*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...pfehlung-fuer-belastete-Fische;art806,2858042

*Angelsportverein Syke seit 40 Jahren in der Region aktiv / Vielseitiges ...*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...lz/419487/Von-A-wie-Aal-bis-Z-wie-Zander.html

*Angeltourismus fördern, Natur erleben*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Waldeck/Korbacher-Zeitung/Angeltourismus-foerdern-Natur-erleben

*Ferien für Daheimgebliebene: Angeln, Rollen, Entspannen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/Angeln-Rollen-Entspannen-id4915121.html

*Einen dicken Fang machen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/Einen-dicken-Fang-machen-id4915153.html

* POL-LIP: Angler wurde Auto aufgebrochen.*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12727/2086355/pol-lip-angler-wurde-auto-aufgebrochen

*Dicker Fisch macht Schlagzeilen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../2656559/Dicker-Fisch-macht-Schlagzeilen.html

*Altkreis Bersenbrück: Frauen an die Angel*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56029739/altkreis-bersenbrueck-frauen-an-die-angel

*Fischsterben: Das Nachspiel hat begonnen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ben-Das-Nachspiel-hat-begonnen;art752,2859299

*Aachener Weiher*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1311860765828.shtml

*Rauschen im Kanal*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Kajak-um-die-Insel-Potsdam-Erste-Etappe.html

*Golf: Marcel Siem führt bei der Irish Open*
http://www.stern.de/sport/sportwelt/marcel-siem-fuehrt-bei-der-irish-open-1711556.html

*Den Karpfen wird keine Flosse gekrümmt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...z-Wojatzek-und-sein-Sohn-Christian-haben.html

*Paradies für Karpfenjäger*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ersucht-man-das-Gewaessergebiet-fit-fuer.html

*Auch Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/10999570.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kreis Wittenberg: Munter wie ein Fisch im Wasser*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1310546919168

*Auf stürmischer See*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Auf-stuermischer-See-1701702087

*Nicht Sport, sondern Berufung*
http://www.fnp.de/nnp/region/lokale...port-sondern-berufung_rmn01.c.9081556.de.html

*Alte «Neue Sorge»*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*60 Fischerfreunde arbeiten 1300 Stunden für ihr großes Fest*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...beiten-1300-stunden-grosses-fest-1335700.html

*Angler freuen sich über Nachwuchs*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...-sich-ueber-nachwuchs/r-geithain-a-98907.html

*Anschlag: Gartenteich statt Norwegen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/warstein/Gartenteich-statt-Norwegen-id4907836.html

*Platzeck lobt Arbeit des Anglerverbandes*
http://www.meetingpoint-potsdam.de/news/article.php?article_file=1311694928.txt

*Rottweil: Vom Anlanden bis zum Ausnehmen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...men.d6b5b6ba-7a88-4853-96c0-a6951ef1b487.html

*Angler schätzt Erft-Romantik*
http://www.ngz-online.de/grevenbroich/nachrichten/angler-schaetzt-erft-romantik-1.1342419

*Gähnende Leere*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,677680

*Wenn er kommt, lernt manch einer das Laufen*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...n-er-kommt,-lernt-manch-einer-das-Laufen.html

*Angler & Fischer retten den Aal*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/angler-fischer-retten-den-aal.html

*Herkunft von Umweltgift in Saar und Blies unklar*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ltministerium-Angler-Verzehr;art27856,3864125

*Weiter Warnung vor Umweltgiften in Saar-Fischen*
http://www.dnews.de/nachrichten/regional/568339/warnung-umweltgiften-saar-fischen.html

* 6. Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei in Berlin*
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/event36125
*Anmerkung der Red.:* So gehört das eigentlich von unseren Verbänden verteten und  veröffentlicht: 





> Etwa jeder zehnte EU-Bürger geht in der Freizeit angeln. In Deutschland hängen 52.000 Arbeitsplätze von den fast 3 Millionen Anglern ab. Wirtschaftlich gesehen sind Angler in Industrienationen – noch vor den Berufsfischern – die wichtigsten Nutzer von natürlichen Fischpopulationen in Seen und Flüssen.



*Kalbarri, Port Gregory, Pink Lake & Horrocks an der Coral Coast*
http://www.in-australien.com/kalbarri-port-gregory-pink-lake-horrocks-an-der-coral-coast_1016561

*Brandenburg/Havel: Ruderboot gestohlen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...520/BrandenburgHavel-Ruderboot-gestohlen.html

*Stille Männer-Freundschaft*
http://www.20min.ch/life/kino/story/Stille-Maenner-Freundschaft-22843359

*Neue Analysen geben detailliert Aufschluss über Belastung der Fische im Saarland*
http://www.s-o-z.de/?p=50034

*Erneut Fische mit Schadstoffen in der Saar*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...e-mit-Schadstoffen-in-der-Saar;art803,2858380

*Historisch: Angler zieht Lachs aus dem Morsbach*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...angler-zieht-lachs-aus-dem-morsbach-1.1343331

*Angler gegen Mühlenbesitzer: Wenn Kleebach trocken fällt, steht Ärger ins Haus*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/10993518.htm

*Angler entdeckt ein Auto im Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...ein-Auto-im-Rhein-bei-Duisburg-id4911637.html

*Länder wollen gemeinsame Verzehrempfehlung für belastete Fische*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...pfehlung-fuer-belastete-Fische;art806,2858042

*Angelsportverein Syke seit 40 Jahren in der Region aktiv / Vielseitiges ...*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...lz/419487/Von-A-wie-Aal-bis-Z-wie-Zander.html

*Angeltourismus fördern, Natur erleben*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Waldeck/Korbacher-Zeitung/Angeltourismus-foerdern-Natur-erleben

*Ferien für Daheimgebliebene: Angeln, Rollen, Entspannen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/Angeln-Rollen-Entspannen-id4915121.html

*Einen dicken Fang machen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/Einen-dicken-Fang-machen-id4915153.html

* POL-LIP: Angler wurde Auto aufgebrochen.*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/12727/2086355/pol-lip-angler-wurde-auto-aufgebrochen

*Dicker Fisch macht Schlagzeilen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../2656559/Dicker-Fisch-macht-Schlagzeilen.html

*Altkreis Bersenbrück: Frauen an die Angel*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56029739/altkreis-bersenbrueck-frauen-an-die-angel

*Fischsterben: Das Nachspiel hat begonnen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ben-Das-Nachspiel-hat-begonnen;art752,2859299

*Aachener Weiher*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1311860765828.shtml

*Rauschen im Kanal*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Kajak-um-die-Insel-Potsdam-Erste-Etappe.html

*Golf: Marcel Siem führt bei der Irish Open*
http://www.stern.de/sport/sportwelt/marcel-siem-fuehrt-bei-der-irish-open-1711556.html

*Den Karpfen wird keine Flosse gekrümmt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...z-Wojatzek-und-sein-Sohn-Christian-haben.html

*Paradies für Karpfenjäger*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ersucht-man-das-Gewaessergebiet-fit-fuer.html

*Auch Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/10999570.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Forelle zum Radio-Frühstück*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/hildburghausen/hildburghausen/art83436,1709172

*Angler fischt Tasche voll Sprengstoff aus der Nordsee*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angl...gstoff-aus-der-nordsee/id_48452406/index?news

*Unfall: Mann nach Kanu-Unfall vermisst*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/attendorn/Mann-nach-Kanu-Unfall-vermisst-id4918861.html

*Bootstour endet dramatisch*
http://www.mv-online.de/aktuelles/nrw/1597505_Bootstour_endet_dramatisch.html

*Urlaubsvertretung | MDR 1 RADIO THÜRINGEN | 25.07.-29.07.2011 : Das war die ...*
http://www.mdr.de/mdr1-radio-thueringen/urlaubsvertretung326.html

*Flossen gleichen Saugnäpfen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/bingen/10999844.htm

*47-jähriger Familienvater bei Angelausflug ertrunken*
http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/index.php?id=70&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=124491&cHash=943a9751ee

*Dramatisches Fischsterben in der Zwönitz*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...schsterben-in-der-Zwoenitz-artikel7715953.php

*Wind zottelt an den Zelten*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Austausch: Isabel hat keine Zeit für Heimweh*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...at-keine-Zeit-fuer-Heimweh-_arid,5112069.html

*Mit einem Duft von Kompost*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/verden/einem-duft-kompost-1343213.html

*Der Erlös fließt in zwei Zuchtbecken*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ken.b77615cd-a599-47e3-bc15-bef99cff2ef1.html

*Dietingen: Erfolgreich gefischt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.13912b09-645b-4b74-a703-5d47b203b8e1.html

*Immer eine Hand am Regenschirm*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...amen-die-Kuenstler-witterungsbedingt-nur.html

* Der Krieg gegen die Fische*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/203355.der-krieg-gegen-die-fische.html

*Farbe ist verschwunden, tote Fische tauchen auf*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/da...unden-tote-Fische-tauchen-auf;art1283,2044416

*Tödliche Angeltour auf der Talsperre*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1308323669678.shtml

*„Schade, dass es schon vorbei ist“*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/biblis/11006547.htm

*Der Haken*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/2798768/haken.story

*Königskarpfen wog 8,5 Kilogramm*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Koenigskarpfen-wog-8-5-Kilogramm;art770,6264309

*Jetzt geht's den Rosen an die Wurzeln*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...884_Jetzt_gehts_den_Rosen_an_die_Wurzeln.html

*Einmal hat die Angel gezuckt*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...holz/421862/Einmal-hat-die-Angel-gezuckt.html

*Honig bei die Fische*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/Landkreis-Verden/422001/Honig-bei-die-Fische.html

*Berlin: Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert Angler verstärkt*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...tzpolizei-kontrolliert-Angler-verstaerkt.html

*Landesamt will Fischfang im Ryck verbieten*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...9222da51ff35d7e143fa5b7&param=news&id=3198860

*Jeder vierte Angler fischt schwarz*
http://www.berlinonline.de/aktuelles/berlin/1927021-1210653-jeder-vierte-angler-fischt-schwarz.html

*Riesen-Wels aus dem Biggesee gezogen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/attendorn/Riesen-Wels-aus-dem-Biggesee-gezogen-id4926715.html

*Keiner geht mehr*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317628&listid=1121028317620

*Unfall : In der Lister ertrunken*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/attendorn/In-der-Lister-ertrunken-id4926651.html

*Mit Fischereischein auf Angeltour*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/209/mit-fischereischein-auf-angeltour.html

*Verletzter Storch: Hans geht es wieder besser*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/brandenburg/article1720805/Hans-geht-es-wieder-besser.html

*Heiß: Forellen mögen es lieber kühl*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...len-moegen-es-lieber-kuehl-_arid,5112964.html

*Rekord in Bürmoos: Riesenwaller geangelt*
http://salzburg.orf.at/stories/530050/

*Schwarzfischer am Königssee*
http://www.bgland24.de/news/bgland/polizei/schwarzfischer-koenigssee-polizei-bgland24-1346824.html

*Die Freizeitidylle mitten in der Stadt Ibbenbüren lädt zum Ausspanne*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...r_Stadt_Ibbenbueren_laedt_zum_Ausspannen.html

*Viel Spaß mit der «Ferien-Angel-Oma»*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Entschleunigung am See*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/huenstetten/11016069.htm

*Mehr Nachfrage beim Touri-Angelschein*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nordwestmecklenburg/3200333/mehr-nachfrage-beim-touri-angelschein

*Oberkirch-Haslach: Vereinsheim des Angelsportvereins vollständig abgebrannt*
http://regionews-og.de/oberkirch-ha...gelsportvereins-vollstaendig-abgebrannt-2941/

*Verletzter Schwan ist wieder wohlauf*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/verletzter-schwan-ist-wieder-wohlauf--48188664.html

*Schwarzfischer in Eichstätt*
http://www.brennessel.com/brennessel/news/detailview.php?ID=112104

*Petrijünger „trainieren“ 20 Stunden lang*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal..._Petrijuenger_trainieren_20_Stunden_lang.html

*Hobbyangler zog in Bürmoos 38-Kilo-Waller aus dem See*
http://www.krone.at/Oesterreich/Hob...lo-Waller_aus_dem_See-Riesenfang-Story-277183

*Fisch im Bierteig*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...um/vg-nierstein-oppenheim/selzen/11016305.htm

*Oliver Trampert regiert*
http://www.ngz-online.de/extra/wir-feiern/oliver-trampert-regiert-1.1349431


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wollhandkrabbe verirrt sich in Fußgängerzone*
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...rrt-sich-in-Fussgaengerzone-_arid,354728.html

*Sonnenaufgang ohne streitlustige Karpfen*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/fuerth/sonnenaufgang-ohne-streitlustige-karpfen-1.1412158

*In der Ruhe lag die Kraft*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/in-der-ruhe-lag-die-kraft--48304230.html

*Das kann doch einen Angler nicht erschüttern*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten...-einen-angler-nicht-erschuettern-1352092.html

*Niedereschach: Wasser keine Mangelware beim Fischerfest*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...est.bf9f2bd8-ddac-4984-9cb6-d9a3d2f69292.html

*Aufseher erwischt drei Fischwilderer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...erwischt-drei-Fischwilderer;art372480,5042312

* 20-Stunden-Angeln: Regen lässt Fische beißen*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/metelen/Regen-laesst-Fische-beissen;art998,1369625

*Kinder lernen angeln*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...ikel,-Kinder-lernen-angeln-_arid,5115315.html

*Abenteuer an der Ems*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokales/kreis_borken/nienborg/1610788_Abenteuer_an_der_Ems.html

*Aufhängen und räuchern*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/kaufungen/aufhaengen-raeuchern-1354041.html

*Dicke Prachtexemplare sind eher noch selten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rten-wieder-solideren-Fischbestand-Dicke.html

*Angler sind wetterfest*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/gross-zimmern/angler-sind-wetterfest-1352859.html

*Geräucherte Forellen waren trotz des Regens ein Genuss*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ortenberg/11033561.htm

*Es gibt Fisch!*
http://www.stattzeitung-plus.in/wirtschaft/504-es-gibt-fisch.html

*Buckow lockt mit Frisch-Fisch*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/924165/

*Der Lucherberger See verschwindet*
http://www.radiorur.de/rur/rr/636828/news/kreis_dueren

*Brutale Tierquälerei - Schwan mit Messer aufgespießt*
http://www.input-aktuell.de/mainframe.asp?n=2&newsid=34472

*Verkehrspolizei Aschaffenburg-Hösbach*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/vpi/art3917,1751669

*Freizeit: Bei Sonnenschein sind Forellen zickig*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...nenschein-sind-Forellen-zickig-id4946880.html

*Drei kapitale Karpfen gefangen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Drei-kapitale-Karpfen-gefangen;art767,6277266

*Drei Tage volle Halle*
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/735874543.html

*Die Angler müssen ihre Fische retten*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Mansfeld-Südharz*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Wulfekuhl und Gottwald besteigen Thron*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...4/Wulfekuhl-und-Gottwald-besteigen-Thron.html

*Die Gefahr lauert im Gestrüpp*
http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/oberfranken/laenderspiegel/art2388,1718927

*Am Bärensee: Der Polizist und der Angler*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ler.44387f14-fa77-460d-87f4-cbaccd7a1b56.html

*"Black and White America": Hören, was Lenny Kravitz träumt*
http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute...hoeren-was-lenny-kravitz-traeumt-1715200.html

*Fischwilderei - Bundesweite Strafverteidigung - Ermittlungsverfahren ...*
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/fi...verfahren-beschuldigtenvernehmung_020114.html

*Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news436170

*Der Traum von eigenen Gewässern*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/kreis-kleve/Der-Traum-von-eigenen-Gewaessern-id4950751.html

*Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2833936
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Diesen Krampf haben wir auch dem VDSF zu verdanken - Gut, wenn selbst Journalisten, die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben, die Absurdität erkennen. Schlecht, wenn man Verbände und Funktionäre hat, die das bis heute nicht begreifen (wollen..).

*Freude am Angeln geweckt*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-bad-muenster/altenbamberg/11036014.htm

*Bachflohkrebs auf der Spur*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/goeppingen/Bachflohkrebs-auf-der-Spur;art5583,1071690

*Romanfiguren ins Leben setzen*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/beeskow/artikel2/dg/0/1/938318/

*Unbekannter verletzt Schwan mit Messer*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-verletzt-Schwan-mit-Messer;art160514,2871580

*Wetter: Warten auf den Sommer*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/guenzburg/Warten-auf-den-Sommer-id16290201.html

*Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohn*
http://www.langeoognews.de/index.ph...]=1861&cHash=5646e1eab7f421e6ba8cbdce002c9bc8

*Treffen soll Klarheit bringen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Gehrdener Angler feiern Fischerfest*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...er-Angler-feiern-Fischerfest-_arid,84631.html

*Schmutziges Hochwasser: Gefahr für die Fische?*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...64ebeac58da8742c669bfa9&param=news&id=3207539

*Junge „Dinkelfreunde“ ermittelten Könige*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr..._Junge_Dinkelfreunde_ermittelten_Koenige.html

*Wenn die Fische bluten müssen*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regional/thueringen/thuefwthuedeu/art83467,1720847

*Wieder Freundschaftsangeln beim ASV Altenkirchen*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/12678-wieder-freundschaftsangeln-beim-asv-altenkirchen>

*Fisch aus dem Schwarzen Meer erobert Lübecker Gewässer*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/lue...em-schwarzen-meer-erobert-luebecker-gewaesser

*Kinder werfendie Angelrute aus*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...er-werfendie-Angelrute-aus-_arid,5117533.html

*„Gemeinsame Schlagkraft nicht verlieren“*
http://www.wz-net.de/wz_10_10982575...en.html?WZID=546347476cd3d341ed6b56762caacb18

*Habernis:Von der Huk in die Grüfft*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...e/111/habernisvon-der-huk-in-die-gruefft.html

*Landgasthof Probstei Zella: Touristen sind gern gesehene Gäste*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ouristen-sind-gern-gesehene-Gaeste-2019665837

*In dem Südharz-Fluss fehlen stellenweise 90 Prozent des Fischbestandes ...*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/leipzig/kormorane-fressen-unsere-helme-leer-19351196.bild.html

*POL-CUX: Medienmitteilung der Polizeiinspektion Cuxhaven/Wesermarsch vom 13.08 ..*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...cuxhaven-wesermarsch-vom-13-08-2011-geklaerte

*Onslow & Mackerel Islands: Direction Island & Thevenard Island*
http://www.in-australien.com/onslow-mackerel-islands-direction-island-thevenard-island_1018014

*Forellen mit Spezialteig geködert*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1312975149959.shtml

*Fische beißen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/breckerfeld/Fische-beissen-id4961738.html

*Büffeln beim Deutschen Meister*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1313175788185

*Zwischen Schutz und Nutzung*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/204433.zwischen-schutz-und-nutzung.html

*Lehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung Fünf Erfahrene Angler schulen die angehenden ...*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Büffeln für die Fischerprüfung*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Der große Fang bleibt zunächst aus*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.demmin&id=857635

*Ein Gewinn für Odernheim*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...bad-sobernheim/odernheim-am-glan/11053207.htm


----------



## siloaffe (15. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Hey 
Erst mal danke für die vielen infos!!!!!!:m

hab mir das:*Anglerposse am Coswiger Elbufer*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/...asp?id=2833936
*Anmerkung der Red.:*  Diesen Krampf haben wir auch dem VDSF zu verdanken - Gut, wenn selbst  Journalisten, die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben, die Absurdität  erkennen. Schlecht, wenn man Verbände und Funktionäre hat, die das bis  heute nicht begreifen (wollen..). 
gerade mal durchgelesen...#d 

Echt bedauerlich was in manchen Köpfen für ne Kirmes abgeht #q

Wer soll nur diese Wahnsinnigen und Mahtgeilen FührungsPfosten stoppen?!?!?!?!?!|smash: 

LG Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Hier gehts zur Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=224136


----------



## Jose (16. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Prognose für Flüsse: Erwärmung schlägt Forellen in die Flucht*


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*16:51 Angler tot aus Dehmsee geborgen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...13546134/Angler-tot-aus-Dehmsee-geborgen.html

*Angler feierten Geburtstag*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/melsungen/angler-feierten-geburtstag-1361937.html

*Ködern von Fischen und Nachwuchs*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Ein Hobby, das niemanden so leicht vom Haken lässt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...den-so-leicht-vom-haken-laesst--48538969.html

*Angler flippt aus*
http://www.donau3fm.de/default.aspx?ID=3700&showNews=1008947

*Kleine Stadt – Vereine ganz groß*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ommen-sind-sie-seit-Jahren-aktiv-und-das.html

*Sensibler Lebensraum Wasser*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Sensibler-Lebensraum-Wasser-id4966246.html

*Das Schweigen des Waldes*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...age-Im-Kajak-um-die-Insel-Potsdam-Vierte.html

*Volles Haus bei Fischerfest*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landkreis-northeim/uslar/volles-haus-fischerfest-1362234.html

*Worum geht es beim Besatz?*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=87649

*Anglerglück im Sporthafen*
http://www.ngz-online.de/neuss/nachrichten/anglerglueck-im-sporthafen-1.1491455

*Glatten: Angler bieten selbstgefangene Fische an*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.28924d6b-a533-44dc-bb25-a371de039573.html

*Gute Laune trotz Regenguss*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/11060127.htm

*Broocker zieht Zwei-Kilo-Aal an Land*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...212/broocker-zieht-zwei-kilo-aal-an-land.html

*Putin und Medwedew demonstrieren beim Angeln Einigkeit*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.f26d329aaaf2cc3a9930eb5dfc82ffd4.5b1

*Gelegenheit macht Diebe - Unfallflucht - Angler ohne Fischereischein*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1201931

*Putins Harmonie-Show Ein Mann, ein Fisch*
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,780761,00.html

*Mit Angeln gegen Kreml-Gerüchte*
http://orf.at/stories/2074350/

*Frisch geräucherte Forellen essen bei den Göttinger Anglern*
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...rte-Forellen-essen-bei-den-Goettinger-Anglern

*Angler von Hai angegriffen*
http://video.excite.de/angler-von-hai-angegriffen-V21963.html

*Putin-Partei "versucht, Demokratie zu spielen"*
http://derstandard.at/1313024490924/Putin-Partei-versucht-Demokratie-zu-spielen

*Neuer Steg am Bernsteinsee*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/950106/

*König der Dörpener Angelkönige*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56483717/koenig-der-doerpener-angelkoenige

*Viele tote Fische treiben im seichten Abser Sieltief*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...ische-treiben-im-seichten-Abser-Sieltief.html

* Kaum Fische in der Eller*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Kaum-Fische-in-der-Eller-1303662689

*Mit Zelt und Wohnmobil*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/ta/region/20110819_mmm0000002047365.html

*Polizeibericht: Fischwilderei in Sackenbach gestoppt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...ilderei-in-Sackenbach-gestoppt;art774,6289062

*Linus fängt den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...Linus-faengt-den-dicksten-Fisch;art217,193412

*Petri Heil für Heino Melzian*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...lzwedel/petri-heil-heino-melzian-1367346.html

*Polizei Lohr*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/loh/art3920,1761348

*Einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...sen.fdf3851f-cf2e-459e-8cc6-7c9250a798d8.html

*Der untaugliche Rettungsversuch*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/204800.der-untaugliche-rettungsversuch.html

*Angeln aus Leidenschaft*
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/425841/frechen

*Angler auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/246853-Angler-auf-dem-Trockenen.html

*Mit Angeln und Grill am See*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/mit-angeln-und-grill-am-see.html

*Im rauen Wind auf Maränenfang*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/950970/

*3500 Wasservögel im Hevetal*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...hnesee/3500-wasservoegel-hevetal-1367629.html

*Druckereifest mit Anglertheater*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eberg-spendet-eine-Maschine-fuers-Museum.html

*Lockruf des Nordens*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article13555365/Lockruf-des-Nordens.html

*Drei Angler vor dem Ertrinken gerettet*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...5/Drei-Angler-vor-dem-Ertrinken-gerettet.html

*Drama auf der Ostsee: Polizei rettet Schiffbrüchigen in letzter Sekunde*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ost...ei-rettet-schiffbruechigen-in-letzter-sekunde

*Angler ertrinkt bei Bootsunfall*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/berlin/region/detail_dapd_3138498640.php

*Wie Angeln umweltverträglich werden kann - Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei in ...*
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/wissenschaft/1534493/

*Massentaufe am Langener Waldsee*
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=36082&key=standard_document_42387331

*Es zählt nicht nur, was am Haken hängt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*Für jeden Fisch gibt es eine andere Angel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schw...isch-gibt-es-eine-andere-angel--48757471.html

*Angeln mit Hürden*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/marktredwitz/art2442,1727790

*Familienangeln: Axel Post ist Gewinner*
http://www.waz-online.de/Wolfsburg/Wolfsburg/Velpke-Lehre/Familienangeln-Axel-Post-ist-Gewinner

*„Wir sind ein tolles Team“*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/11078056.htm

*Vandalen: WC-Häuschen treibt auf Ahlener Langstteich*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...teich-37c2d562-59bf-409f-aea9-9337be6bf073-ds

*Neuer Roman von John Niven Ein verficktes Loch in der Ozonschicht*
http://www.taz.de/Neuer-Roman-von-John-Niven/!76642/

*Wasserschutzpolizei Schleswig-Holstein / WSP-SH: Seenotfall vor Dahme*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/wassersch...holstein-wsp-sh-seenotfall--/de/News/22371136

*Angeln und Hundeschule waren die Renner*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56593541/angeln-und-hundeschule-waren-die-renner

*„Petri Heil“ und viel Geduld*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...walde/1636081_Petri_Heil_und_viel_Geduld.html

*Salzlandkreis: Schwesternpaar folgt der Tradition*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1313175801194

*Angeln wird immer beliebter*
http://www.live-pr.com/angeln-wird-immer-beliebter-r1049064652.htm

*Angler ertrinkt an Prieroser Schleuse*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ot-kentert-in-Sperrzone-am-Wehr-Ein-Mann.html

*Fischer schlagen Alarm Immer weniger Fische im Main*
http://www.br-online.de/bayern1/mit...gazin-main-weniger-fische-ID1314006848964.xml

*Drei Schiffbrüchige vor der Küste von Dahme gerettet*
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/drei-schiffbruchige-vor-der-kuste-von-dahme-gerettet-24862

*Rocker mit scharfer Schusswaffe festgenommen*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berli...schusswaffe-festgenommen/-/7169126/8300616/-/

*Donaueschingen: Petri heil! Angler ködern Jugend*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...end.fe58c1b5-02c4-4e83-8aa2-0e9e9142ef93.html

*Die Rutenjünger von Rakow*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...b9114c52eb496eddd6ba630&param=news&id=3217986


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*16:51 Angler tot aus Dehmsee geborgen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...13546134/Angler-tot-aus-Dehmsee-geborgen.html

*Angler feierten Geburtstag*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/melsungen/angler-feierten-geburtstag-1361937.html

*Ködern von Fischen und Nachwuchs*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Ein Hobby, das niemanden so leicht vom Haken lässt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...den-so-leicht-vom-haken-laesst--48538969.html

*Angler flippt aus*
http://www.donau3fm.de/default.aspx?ID=3700&showNews=1008947

*Kleine Stadt – Vereine ganz groß*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ommen-sind-sie-seit-Jahren-aktiv-und-das.html

*Sensibler Lebensraum Wasser*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/rees/Sensibler-Lebensraum-Wasser-id4966246.html

*Das Schweigen des Waldes*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...age-Im-Kajak-um-die-Insel-Potsdam-Vierte.html

*Volles Haus bei Fischerfest*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landkreis-northeim/uslar/volles-haus-fischerfest-1362234.html

*Worum geht es beim Besatz?*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=87649

*Anglerglück im Sporthafen*
http://www.ngz-online.de/neuss/nachrichten/anglerglueck-im-sporthafen-1.1491455

*Glatten: Angler bieten selbstgefangene Fische an*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.28924d6b-a533-44dc-bb25-a371de039573.html

*Gute Laune trotz Regenguss*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/11060127.htm

*Broocker zieht Zwei-Kilo-Aal an Land*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...212/broocker-zieht-zwei-kilo-aal-an-land.html

*Putin und Medwedew demonstrieren beim Angeln Einigkeit*
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.f26d329aaaf2cc3a9930eb5dfc82ffd4.5b1

*Gelegenheit macht Diebe - Unfallflucht - Angler ohne Fischereischein*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1201931

*Putins Harmonie-Show Ein Mann, ein Fisch*
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,780761,00.html

*Mit Angeln gegen Kreml-Gerüchte*
http://orf.at/stories/2074350/

*Frisch geräucherte Forellen essen bei den Göttinger Anglern*
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...rte-Forellen-essen-bei-den-Goettinger-Anglern

*Angler von Hai angegriffen*
http://video.excite.de/angler-von-hai-angegriffen-V21963.html

*Putin-Partei "versucht, Demokratie zu spielen"*
http://derstandard.at/1313024490924/Putin-Partei-versucht-Demokratie-zu-spielen

*Neuer Steg am Bernsteinsee*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/950106/

*König der Dörpener Angelkönige*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56483717/koenig-der-doerpener-angelkoenige

*Viele tote Fische treiben im seichten Abser Sieltief*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...ische-treiben-im-seichten-Abser-Sieltief.html

* Kaum Fische in der Eller*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Kaum-Fische-in-der-Eller-1303662689

*Mit Zelt und Wohnmobil*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/ta/region/20110819_mmm0000002047365.html

*Polizeibericht: Fischwilderei in Sackenbach gestoppt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...ilderei-in-Sackenbach-gestoppt;art774,6289062

*Linus fängt den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...Linus-faengt-den-dicksten-Fisch;art217,193412

*Petri Heil für Heino Melzian*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...lzwedel/petri-heil-heino-melzian-1367346.html

*Polizei Lohr*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/loh/art3920,1761348

*Einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...sen.fdf3851f-cf2e-459e-8cc6-7c9250a798d8.html

*Der untaugliche Rettungsversuch*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/204800.der-untaugliche-rettungsversuch.html

*Angeln aus Leidenschaft*
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/425841/frechen

*Angler auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kiel/246853-Angler-auf-dem-Trockenen.html

*Mit Angeln und Grill am See*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/mit-angeln-und-grill-am-see.html

*Im rauen Wind auf Maränenfang*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/950970/

*3500 Wasservögel im Hevetal*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...hnesee/3500-wasservoegel-hevetal-1367629.html

*Druckereifest mit Anglertheater*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eberg-spendet-eine-Maschine-fuers-Museum.html

*Lockruf des Nordens*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article13555365/Lockruf-des-Nordens.html

*Drei Angler vor dem Ertrinken gerettet*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...5/Drei-Angler-vor-dem-Ertrinken-gerettet.html

*Drama auf der Ostsee: Polizei rettet Schiffbrüchigen in letzter Sekunde*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ost...ei-rettet-schiffbruechigen-in-letzter-sekunde

*Angler ertrinkt bei Bootsunfall*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/berlin/region/detail_dapd_3138498640.php

*Wie Angeln umweltverträglich werden kann - Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei in ...*
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/wissenschaft/1534493/

*Massentaufe am Langener Waldsee*
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=36082&key=standard_document_42387331

*Es zählt nicht nur, was am Haken hängt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958733&listid=1018348861922

*Für jeden Fisch gibt es eine andere Angel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schw...isch-gibt-es-eine-andere-angel--48757471.html

*Angeln mit Hürden*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/marktredwitz/art2442,1727790

*Familienangeln: Axel Post ist Gewinner*
http://www.waz-online.de/Wolfsburg/Wolfsburg/Velpke-Lehre/Familienangeln-Axel-Post-ist-Gewinner

*„Wir sind ein tolles Team“*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/11078056.htm

*Vandalen: WC-Häuschen treibt auf Ahlener Langstteich*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...teich-37c2d562-59bf-409f-aea9-9337be6bf073-ds

*Neuer Roman von John Niven Ein verficktes Loch in der Ozonschicht*
http://www.taz.de/Neuer-Roman-von-John-Niven/!76642/

*Wasserschutzpolizei Schleswig-Holstein / WSP-SH: Seenotfall vor Dahme*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/wassersch...holstein-wsp-sh-seenotfall--/de/News/22371136

*Angeln und Hundeschule waren die Renner*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56593541/angeln-und-hundeschule-waren-die-renner

*„Petri Heil“ und viel Geduld*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...walde/1636081_Petri_Heil_und_viel_Geduld.html

*Salzlandkreis: Schwesternpaar folgt der Tradition*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1313175801194

*Angeln wird immer beliebter*
http://www.live-pr.com/angeln-wird-immer-beliebter-r1049064652.htm

*Angler ertrinkt an Prieroser Schleuse*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ot-kentert-in-Sperrzone-am-Wehr-Ein-Mann.html

*Fischer schlagen Alarm Immer weniger Fische im Main*
http://www.br-online.de/bayern1/mit...gazin-main-weniger-fische-ID1314006848964.xml

*Drei Schiffbrüchige vor der Küste von Dahme gerettet*
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/drei-schiffbruchige-vor-der-kuste-von-dahme-gerettet-24862

*Rocker mit scharfer Schusswaffe festgenommen*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berli...schusswaffe-festgenommen/-/7169126/8300616/-/

*Donaueschingen: Petri heil! Angler ködern Jugend*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...end.fe58c1b5-02c4-4e83-8aa2-0e9e9142ef93.html

*Die Rutenjünger von Rakow*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...b9114c52eb496eddd6ba630&param=news&id=3217986

*Justiz: „Meine Tat war eine Schweinerei“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Schlaeger-von-der-Friedrichstrasse-legt.html

*Petri-Jünger warfen am Hödenauer See Angeln aus*
http://www.ovb-online.de/land/petri-juenger-warfen-hoedenauer-angeln-1373865.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rosenfeld: Der Kleinste fängt den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sch.9d4900e1-2227-48d4-a88b-09f3a3798f25.html

*Bratfisch mit Alleinunterhalter*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/11083358.htm

*Oberwolfach Fischsterben in Wolf gibt Rätsel auf*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...auf.a24eba2d-16a5-473c-8700-eb2f5f8f2b1b.html

*Nikon P7100, AW100, S4150, S6150, S6200, S8200, S100 und S1200pj*
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Meldung..._S6150_S6200_S8200_S100_und_S1200pj/7311.aspx

*Nachrichten Überfall am S-Bahnhof ++ Unfall an Schleuse ++ Raser in Potsdam ++ ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article1254425.html

*"Fernab von allem Luxus": Lenny Kravitz sieht sich nicht als Frauenheld*
http://www.rp-online.de/gesellschaf...ht-sich-nicht-als-Frauenheld_aid_1019723.html

*Ein Eldorado für Angler*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Ein-Eldorado-fuer-Angler;art13826,3469447

*Angler schlagen Alarm: Niedrigwasser bedroht Fische im Diemelsee*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...gwasser-bedroht-fische-diemelsee-1374462.html

*Dichtung sorgt für leeren Elbe-Seitenkanal*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...ng-sorgt-leeren-elbe-seitenkanal-1375513.html

*Fische zu Wasser lassen*
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/na...ad-hersfeld/fische-wasser-lassen-1375156.html

*Beherzter Griff ins Raubfischmaul*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ten-und-Enrico-Mueller-aus-Beelitz-haben.html

*Karpfen, Zander & Co*
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=99801

*Oberwolfach: Fischsterben betrifft nun auch die Mühlkoppen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...pen.265e9cb5-36f7-445c-a968-495caef47401.html

*Die Goldorfe im Gurkenglas*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/REGIONALE-RUNDSCHAU/434069/Die-Goldorfe-im-Gurkenglas.html

*Mainz – Schwarzmundgrundeln: Osteuropäische Fische entdecken und erobern Rhein ...*
http://www.mittelrhein-tageblatt.de...ken-und-erobern-rhein-als-lebensraum-8717-08/

*Ein Sorgenkind der Angler*
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1314098345410.shtml

*Literatur: Der Heiland in der Castinghölle*
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/literatur/Der-Heiland-in-der-Castinghoelle-id4998427.html

*So macht Angeln Spaß*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=25489

*Schiffsbruch auf der Ostsee*
http://www.spickmich.de/news/201108251600-schiffsbruch-auf-der-ostsee

*Mord an Tobias nach elf Jahren aufgeklärt*
http://www.stern.de/panorama/mordfa...rt-kindermoerder-nach-elf-jahren-1720353.html

*Wenn der Mensch in die Nahrungskette eingreift*
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/wasserwoche102.html

*„Quicklebendige Gemeinde“*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/56700038/conens-sieht-rhede-fuer-die-zukunft-geruestet

*Ein Fest bei 32 Grad im Schatten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-wurde-uebers-Angeln-meditiert-und-eine.html

*Joker, Teamplayer und Angler*
http://www.op-online.de/sport/eintracht-frankfurt/joker-teamplayer-angler-1378812.html

*Nicht der Hauch eines Kompromisses in Sicht*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Angelverein Krauschwitz feiert 50. Jubiläum*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...uschwitz-feiert-50-Jubilaeum;art13826,3472021

*Angler kämpft mit Hai um Fisch*
http://www.spickmich.de/news/201108280700-angler-kaempft-mit-hai-um-fisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Winterangeln am Ryck bleibt erlaubt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...fb36f6bf83344c740760e30&param=news&id=3222710

*Monzinger Angler um Nachwuchs bemüht*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-bad-sobernheim/monzingen/11101448.htm

*Angler feiern Einweihung*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rsblum/vg-guntersblum/hillesheim/11095362.htm

*Mit der Angelrute unter Tage*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ennepetal/Mit-der-Angelrute-unter-Tage-id5005404.html

* Petri Heil beim Ferienspaß*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hamminkeln/Petri-Heil-beim-Ferienspass-id5005262.html

*Hasbergen: Pilgerort für Schnäppchenjäger*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...ergen:-Pilgerort-fuer-Schnaeppchenjaeger.html

*Spaß und Vergnügen für jede Altersklasse*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...lasse-ce1c03ed-e80a-43f2-bb91-7ec4d17f4c66-ds

*40 Jahre Anglerglück*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/haigerloch/40-Jahre-Anglerglueck;art5608,1091732

*Glatten: Angler pflegen gepachtete Bäche*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.98e74d53-d9e4-4f12-8ef3-282648064f36.html

*Forelle und Rotbarsch*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11107374.htm

*Dienstags-Dischli: Von Anglern und Pilzsammlern*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kit...i-Von-Anglern-und-Pilzsammlern;art773,6303757

*Geräucherter Genuss am See*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/11107609.htm

*Nachwuchs zeltete am Seckachtalweiher*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=15276

*Jugendangeltage an den Herbslebener Teichen*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=15276

*Seelowerin will sich den WM-Titel angeln*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/965310/

*Angler proben den großen Wurf*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...n/1659979_Angler_proben_den_grossen_Wurf.html

*Sachsen lockert Auflagen für Angler*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...ockert_Auflagen_fuer_Angler/articleid-2850538
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Es geht doch - wnn es keinen VDSF in einem Bundeland gibt, der mitreden darf.... Weiter so - Und warum eigentlich mit dem VDSF fusionieren wolle?? Geht doch ohne augenscheinlich besser..

*Angler feiern am Huntsteert Vereinsjubiläum*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...r-feiern-am-Huntsteert-Vereinsjubil%E4um.html

*Teich im Clara-Zetkin-Park Leipzig: Angler sammeln 50 Kilo toter Tiere ein*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...kilo-toter-tiere-ein/r-citynews-a-103276.html

*Junges Dorf mit Tradition*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317628&listid=1121028317620

*Aus Mücken werden Elefanten*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/seelow/artikel7/dg/0/1/965337/

*Petri Heil will gelernt sein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schluchsee/petri-heil-will-gelernt-sein--49132957.html

*Schaumparty und Umzug*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/babenhausen/schaumparty-umzug-1383223.html

*Fischerei-Verband bereitet auf staatliche Prüfung vor*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...et-auf-staatliche-Pruefung-vor;art777,2891179

*Zugpferd Reiter-Fernsehen*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-duesseldorf/meerbusch/nachrichten/zugpferd-reiter-fernsehen-1.1713042

*Idylle an der Staumauer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gen/Idylle-an-der-Staumauer;art372525,5084821

*Projekt soll Bauern mit Bibern versöhnen*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannove...uern-mit-bibern-versoehnen-19695984.bild.html

*Goldschmied angelte Fünf-Kilogramm-Forelle*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/salzkammergut/art71,700511

* Kinder brauchen emotionale Erlebnisse*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...28/Kinder-brauchen-emotionale-Erlebnisse.html

*Angler machten in Oberstreu einen guten Fang*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...-in-Oberstreu-einen-guten-Fang;art777,6308533

*Trotz Handicaps dicke Fische an Land ziehen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ienburg-jetzt-drei-Angelplaetze-speziell.html

*Dem Dorsch auf der Spur*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/dem-dorsch-auf-der-spur.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nackter "Schweizer" droht mit Stein und vertreibt Angler*
http://www.onlinereports.ch/News.117+M5fcbefe1988.0.html

*Forellen heiß begehrt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/forellen-heiss-begehrt--49209818.html

*Rätsel um vier tote Haubentaucher*
http://www.wedel-schulauer-tageblat...aubentaucher.html?no_cache=1&cHash=c33a6d54f4

*Fisch - köstlich, aber gefährdet*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11123904.htm

*Auch Bachforellen nutzen die neue Fischtreppe*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ppe.332452a4-82a8-413e-abde-2dc18d6697e9.html

*Ausgebüxte Kuh: Der Sommerkrimi ist beendet - Yvonne im neuen Heim*
http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischte...erkrimi-ist-beendet-Yvonne-im-neuen-Heim.html

*Angeln ist nicht nur was für "Alte"*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/kronach/Angeln-ist-nicht-nur-was-fuer-Alte;art219,198333

*Schwimmendes Fachwerkhaus Dynamit-Harry auf großer Fahrt*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,783840,00.html

*Die Angler kennen alle Tricks*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...h-Die-Angler-kennen-alle-Tricks;art312,198852

*Petri Heil und Guten Appetit*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Petri-Heil-und-Guten-Appetit;art763,6312494

*Seit 75 Jahren: Angler sind auch aktive Naturschützer*
http://jeversches-wochenblatt.de/InternetRedaktion.aspx?ArtikelID=505680

*Auch mit kleinen Fischen kann man König werden*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ischen-kann-man-Koenig-werden-id16579991.html

*Vom Tätowieren zum Fliegenfischen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/Vom-Taetowieren-zum-Fliegenfischen-id5026743.html

*Sulz a. N.: Kinder angeln sich stolz ihre Beute aus den Weihern*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ern.0f7f833c-9bc7-4c8d-9fb7-1860a8ba0121.html

*Langewiesener erfolgreich im Castingsport*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Langewiesener-erfolgreich-im-Castingsport-2003814808

*Überall Angler, Wanderer, Reiter*
http://www.manager-magazin.de/lifestyle/stil/0,2828,777875,00.html

*Rekordwels aus dem Birkensee gefischt*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/ruesselsheim/Rekordwels-aus-dem-Birkensee-gefischt;art1232,2135719

*Piraten kreuzen jetzt schon auf Rhöner Seen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...n-jetzt-schon-auf-Rhoener-Seen;art777,6312716

*Dorschkönig 2011 beim 18. Warnemünder Stromfest*
http://www.rostock-heute.de/dorschkoenig-2011-stromfest-warnemuende/31233

*„Heute spiele ich Alphorn“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...e-spiele-ich-Alphorn-ldquo-;art372623,5091279


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Spannende Drills für Petrijünger*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...enger-251904ac-7941-4059-8bd2-43b33988788a-ds

*Ein Dreivierteljahrhundert Angelsport*
http://www.wzonline.de/index.php?id...d]=624&cHash=f82e0775f7f58df46d96ff144fb113d3

*Feiern in gemütlicher Runde*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...eiern-in-gemuetlicher-Runde;art372486,5093750

*Kapitaler Wels lässt Anglerherz höher schlagen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...Anglerherz-hoeher-schlagen-_arid,5127993.html

*Pegel legt Lune-Fische trocken*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/regio...el-legt-Lune-Fische-trocken-_arid,625724.html

*Fischen richtig erlernen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-kirn-land/schneppenbach/11133529.htm

*Angler haben Gartenstühle am Haken*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...0006_Angler_haben_Gartenstuehle_am_Haken.html

*Wasserspiegel im Kristallsee sinkt*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/langgoens/11138114.htm

*Mit dem Boot auf Patroullie*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/muensing/boot-patroullie-1394693.html

*Idylle in Gefahr*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...in-Mainfischer-Idylle-in-Gefahr;art218,199959

*Jetzt zur Fischerprüfung anmelden*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/froendenberg/Jetzt-zur-Fischerpruefung-anmelden-id5039094.html

*Angler und Geflügelzüchter im Thüringer Wald*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/allendorf-lda/11141096.htm

*Alles für den Angler*
http://www.stuttgarter-wochenblatt.de/stw/page/detail.php/2955942

*Fische auf dem Trockenen*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_warendorf/telgte/1682070_Fische_auf_dem_Trockenen.html

*Angehende Angler bereiten sich auf Prüfung vor*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ereiten-sich-auf-Pruefung-vor;art8138,2899460

*Sauber, aber nicht rein*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1313175822090

*Sealander Caravan: Dieser Wohnwagen kann schwimmen*
http://auto.freenet.de/magazin/auto...-wohnwagen-kann-schwimmen_2915384_556464.html

*Fall Diphoorn: Noch kein Durchbruch*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/gronau/1683290_Fall_Diphoorn_Noch_kein_Durchbruch.html

*HEUTE IM NDR FERNSEHEN*
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1027004.html

*Campingplatz in Pommerby abgesoffen*
http://www.shz.de/artikel/article/111/campingplatz-in-pommerby-abgesoffen.html

*Bräunlingen: Pfandflaschen füllen die Kaffeekasse*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sse.4d387865-2473-453e-96a4-4659b871bec4.html

*Von Ettenheim aus in die Flüsse*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ettenheim/von-ettenheim-aus-in-die-fluesse--49358328.html

*Alles im Fluss*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Alles-im-Fluss;art766,6320589

*Schwarzangler: Problem mit großer Dunkelziffer*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...os/703044/schwarzangler_problem_mit_gros.html

*Tieren ein ewiges Leben*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/art83439,1745491

*3010 Weißfische am Haken*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...tikel/2686940/3010-Wei%DFfische-am-Haken.html

*Eingeschleppt in Nordamerika: Regenwürmer gefährden Wälder*
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Regenwuermer-gefaehrden-Waelder-article4267971.html

*Niven, John Gott bewahre*
http://www.myfanbase.de/index.php?mid=1014&tid=3947

*Türkei: Von Izmir nach Pergamon*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/reise/article1760300/Von-Izmir-nach-Pergamon.html

*Viel mehr als Angeln*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kreis_coesfeld/luedinghausen/1687118_Viel_mehr_als_Angeln.html

*Reth Kalsow sitzt fest im Sattel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...utz-Havel-blieb-Bernhard-Rabe-Rademacher.html

*Elfjähriger siegte beim ersten Torteich-Rafting in Gräfinau-Angstedt*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...teich-Rafting-in-Graefinau-Angstedt-445509290

*Wetter macht Läufern zu schaffen „Gänsehautstimmung“ beim Start und im Ziel*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...aensehautstimmung_beim_Start_und_im_Ziel.html

*Fest der Freunde Pyskowices*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/11153015.htm

*Feuerwehr birgt Wasserleiche aus dem Rhein*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...euerwehr-birgt-Wasserleiche-_arid,304115.html

*Neues Wehr verdreifacht die Strömung*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...eues-wehr-verdreifacht-stroemung-1399904.html

*Gefräßiger Kormoran treibt Fischer weiter um*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...r-kormoran-treibt-fischer-weiter-1399948.html

*Vater-Tochter-Teams siegen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20110912_mmm0000002159900.html

*Horb a. N.: Reines Köderbaden für viele Angler*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.ce5d77e3-ef2c-4114-9ba2-9969efc6fa50.html

*Kinder brauchen mehr Erleben in freier Natur*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...id]=23&cHash=72468a9508b573be3bc18c5873621cf7
*Anmerkung der Red.:*


			
				Zitat aus Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Raus aus der Wohnung und rein in die freie Natur: im Matsch spielen, Regenwurm und Sperling beobachten, *Fische angeln und wieder freisetzen *oder Gewitter in den Bergen erleben. Kinder brauchen solche sinnlichen Erfahrungen mit der lebendigen Umwelt, betont der US-Autor Richard Louv in seinem Buch «Das letzte Kind im Wald? Geben wir unseren Kinder die Natur zurück!». Kern seiner Botschaft ist: Zurück zur Natur ist ein entscheidender Schritt vorwärts zu einer rundum gesunden Entwicklung von Kindern.


Wenn das selbst Greenpeace begreift, ist es eigentlich an der Zeit, dass das auch Anglerfunktionäre, Politiker und abgedrehte Schützer in Deutschland auch begreifen sollten.....

*Karpfenfang mit Bratkartoffeln und Maisschrot*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...rot.0be14f6c-cbde-4f4a-975e-41bc83bff146.html

*Nach der Wahl ist vor dem Urlaub*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/gedern/11157236.htm

*"Engagement hat Außenwirkung"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/engagement-hat-aussenwirkung--49459638.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Verein Eschacher Weiher fischt den Teich des Altusrieder Altenheims ab
*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...des-Altusrieder-Altenheims-ab;art2760,1005578

*Von A wie Angeln bis Z wie Zeitfahren*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...z-wie-zeitfahren/r-markkleeberg-a-105435.html

*Angelsport, Naturschutz, Jugendarbeit*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...sport-Naturschutz-Jugendarbeit;art751,2905452

*Frankreich: Überraschende Feuchtgebiete*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ete.06b9a795-bb2a-4bf0-9eba-4529ac93dbd0.html

*Richard Louv: Kinder brauchen mehr Natur*
http://www.news.de/medien/855223137/richard-louv-kinder-brauchen-mehr-natur/1/

*Junger Karpfen, alter Schlei*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hren-leitet-Michaela-Jambor-in-Meyenburg.html

* Angeln mit dem Adler*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/Landkreis-Diepholz/446616/Angeln-mit-dem-Adler.html

* Münster-„Tatort“: Wann ist eine Frau eine Frau?*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...ster_Tatort_Wann_ist_eine_Frau_eine_Frau.html

*Mit dem Tier auf Augenhöhe*
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/coburg/coburg/art83423,1749943

*Frauenfuß am Angelhaken*
http://www.open-report.de/artikel/Frauenfuß+am+Angelhaken/136006.html

*Auch Angeln will gelernt sein: Der Angelschein*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Der-Angelschein_aid_1023090.html

*Natur intensiver erfahren: Faszination Angeln*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Faszination-Angeln_aid_1023086.html

*Bei der Wasserwacht hat's gebrannt*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/bamberg/Bei-der-Wasserwacht-hat-s-gebrannt;art212,202350

*termine*
http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg/termine,1472864,10848620.html

*Zum Angeln in die Ferne schweifen: Angelurlaub als Ausgleich zum hektischen Alltag*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angel...gleich-zum-hektischen-Alltag_aid_1023234.html

*POL-KB: Waldeck-Edersee - Anglerfreund seit Mittwoch vermisst*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...k-edersee-anglerfreund-seit-mittwoch-vermisst

*Entspannung inmitten einzigartiger Natur: Angelurlaub in Skandinavien*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Angelurlaub-in-Skandinavien_aid_1023237.html

*Bei Anglern immer beliebter: Hochseeangeln*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Hochseeangeln_aid_1023248.html

*Eine beliebte Angeltechnik: Fliegenfischen*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Fliegenfischen_aid_1023252.html

*Lehrgang: Angler üben sich im Fliegenfischen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...eben-sich-im-Fliegenfischen;art372541,5114955

*Brand bei der Wasserwacht in Breitengüßbach*
http://www.wiesentbote.de/2011/09/16/brand-bei-der-wasserwacht-in-breitenguessbach/

*45-Jähriger am Edersee vermisst*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...ch/45-jaehriger-edersee-vermisst-1408801.html

*Angler halten die Ruhrufer sauber*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/Angler-halten-die-Ruhrufer-sauber-id5070626.html

*Warburger Angler im Edersee ertrunken*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...unken/?cHash=f226f83a29de6575b86f66521fe355ac

*Unfall beim Angeln: 29-jähriger Luxemburger ertrinkt*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...aehriger-Luxemburger-ertrinkt;art1715,2910449

*Hamm an der Angel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...haftsvertrag-Hamm-an-der-Angel-FISCHEREI.html

*Fünftes Fischerfest am Markkleeberger See zieht tausende Gäste an*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...usende-gaeste-an/r-markkleeberg-a-106029.html

*Barschexpertin im Bikini*
http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/530694/Barschexpertin-im-Bikini

*Jörg Dörpinghaus ist König*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwerte/Joerg-Doerpinghaus-ist-Koenig-id5078981.html

*Castrop-Rauxel*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/Ein-mustergueltiges-Gewaesser-id5078709.html

*Illegale Angler gefährden Trinkwassergewinnung an der Aabach-Talsperre*
http://www.paderborner-blatt.de/reg...-trinkwassergewinnung-an-der-aabach-talsperre

*Kein Hinweis auf Gewalteinwirkung bei totem Angler*
http://www.nh24.de/index.php/polizei/49419-kein-hinweis-auf-gewalteinwirkung-bei-totem-angler

*Bad Langensalzaer versinkt beim Angeln im Herblsebener Teich*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-beim-Angeln-im-Herblsebener-Teich-2033153022

*Angler findet Schützenmine aus dem 2. Weltkrieg – Spezialisten sprengen die ...*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/14049

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Die hohe Kunst des Fliegenfischens*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ens.1f4c0907-2b71-42a9-839f-b110f59676cd.html

*Zwei Menschen beim Angeln ums Leben gekommen - Schorfheide*
http://www.focus.de/politik/schlagzeilen/nid_82719.html

*England: Fische an der Angel*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....gel.4ebfde8a-e325-4eac-9996-1a2c41aaefaa.html

*Glückssträhne für die Westphals*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...93443_Gluecksstraehne_fuer_die_Westphals.html

* Polizei geht von einem Unfall aus*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=983&showNews=1029038

*Ente durch Angelhaken schwer verletzt*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=71926

*Leiche aus Fränkischer Saale geborgen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Leiche-aus-Fraenkischer-Saale-geborgen;art765,6338108

*Tödliche Angelunfälle in Brandenburg und Thüringen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...elunfaelle-in-Brandenburg-und-Thueringen.html

*Einbrecher dringen in drei Vereinsheime ein*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ringen-in-drei-Vereinsheime-ein;art220,203820

*Bauausschuss Thannhausen: Landzunge in den Kaiserweiher*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/krumbach/Landzunge-in-den-Kaiserweiher-id16797391.html

*Dicke Fische warten im Stubenbergsee*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/hartberg/2836191/dicke-fische-warten-stubenbergsee.story

*Horb a. N.: Reines "Köderbaden" für viele Angelsportler*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.290758bb-2a57-405a-a2c7-8072cacb17a4.html

*Rettungsleitstelle in Gotha half Urlauber in Norwegen*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-in-Gotha-half-Urlauber-in-Norwegen-404433770

*Bad Neustadt an der Saale: Jugendliche finden toten Angler in der Saale*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...den-toten-Angler-in-der-Saale-id16812501.html

*Angeln im Weser-Ems-Kanal wieder erlaubt*
http://www.osradio.de/os_schlagzeilen/2011/09/21/angeln-im-weser-ems-kanal-wieder-erlaubt-8148/

*Bad Neustadt (Lkr. Rhön-Grabfeld) 74-Jähriger stirbt bei Angelunfall*
http://www.br-online.de/studio-fran...-angelunfall-74-jaehriger-ID1316583461925.xml

*Stärkere Kontrollen auf Salmorth*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/kreis-kleve/Staerkere-Kontrollen-auf-Salmorth-id5087203.html

*Royales Angeln*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...rken/schoeppingen/1696463_Royales_Angeln.html

*Angeln mit dem Jugendpfleger*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Angeln-mit-dem-Jugendpfleger;art779,6341036

*Wasserwoche mit kulinarischem Höhepunkt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/iserlohn/Wasserwoche-mit-kulinarischem-Hoehepunkt-id5089214.html

*Kulinarisches zur Märkischen Wasserwoche*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/nrw-news/detail.php?nr=59823&kategorie=nrw-news

*Gibt es Fische in der Weser?*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Bremen/Vermischtes/451629/Gibt-es-Fische-in-der-Weser?.html

*Freizeit-Kosten in Bruchköbel steigen*
http://www.primavera24.de/lokalnach...1-freizeit-kosten-in-bruchkoebel-steigen.html

*Einen dicken Fisch an Land gezogen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Einen-dicken-Fisch-an-Land-gezogen;art768,6342608

*Die Fünf von der Lennepromenade*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/Die-Fuenf-von-der-Lennepromenade-id5089776.html

*im Baggersee bleibt in Halle weiter illegal*
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk-.../im-baggersee-bleibt-in-halle-weiter-illegal/

*Babs Kijewski aus Köln möchte die berühmteste Anglerin der Welt werden*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/babs-kuesst-jeden-fisch-20132850.bild.html

*Mit der Hundeleine Spaziergänger gerettet*
http://www.nidwaldnerzeitung.ch/met...eleine-Spaziergaenger-gerettet;art1725,118145

*Edgar Fugmann ist bayerischer Anglerkönig*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...nn-ist-bayerischer-Anglerkoenig;art219,205034

*Der Mann mit dem schwarzen Gurt*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/politik/article13625580/Der-Mann-mit-dem-schwarzen-Gurt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Der dümmste Fisch ist die Forelle"*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/land/Der-duemmste-Fisch-ist-die-Forelle;art5509,1125051

*Die Kunst des Fliegenfischens*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-land/solingen/nachrichten/die-kunst-des-fliegenfischens-1.2090180

*Fischerglück: Kapitaler Hecht am Haken*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/kochel-am-see/fischerglueck-kapitaler-hecht-haken-1416498.html

*Sulz a. N.: Sulzer Angler küren ihre beiden Fischerkönige*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ige.aeb8a571-2102-4bf9-964f-6086c4dddeca.html

*Fischer zog weißen Amur an Land*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten/spittal/weissensee/2839980/fischer-zog-weissen-amur-land.story

*: Brandanschlag vereitelt – fast hätte es Tote gegeben Rechtsextremisten ...*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/b...f-gaeste-eines-jugendclubs-werfen/614392.html

*14:34 Mann beim Angeln tödlich verunglückt*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...2/Mann-beim-Angeln-toedlich-verunglueckt.html

*Bredow: Beim Angeln tödlich verunglückt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Bredow-Beim-Angeln-toedlich-verunglueckt.html

*Rangendingen: Fischer angeln sich den Pokal*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...kal.58ef6867-0afc-4cbc-9afd-7e0a7c6725fb.html

*Kinder entdecken Spaß am Angeln*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...r-entdecken-Spass-am-Angeln;art372518,5132440

*Rhythmische Brillanz*
http://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten/lokalnews_artikel,-Rhythmische-Brillanz-_arid,69405.html

*Eine Treppe für die Fische*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1153116380984&listid=1018348861922

*Polizisten ziehen Frauenleiche aus der Weser*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...-Frauenleiche-aus-der-Weser-_arid,367143.html

*Lünener Castingfischer haben die Angeln vorn*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-...castingfischer-haben-angeln-vorn-1421816.html

*Sportfischerverein Hamm feiert sein 125-jähriges Bestehen*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/hamm/s...iert-sein-125-jaehriges-bestehen-1422525.html

*Aneln lernen: Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Angeln-will-gelernt-sein_aid_1024690.html

*Angeln für Kinder: Angelspaß für die Kleinsten*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Angelspass-fuer-die-Kleinsten_aid_1024716.html

*Die richtige Angelschnur: Monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Monofile-oder-geflochtene-Schnur_aid_1024702.html

*Den richtigen Köder finden: Gut geködert ist halb gefangen*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Gut-gekoedert-ist-halb-gefangen_aid_1024712.html

*Angelzubehör: Mehr als nur Hilfsmittel*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Mehr-als-nur-Hilfsmittel_aid_1024694.html

*Der Kescher: Ein unverzichtbares Hilfsmittel für den Angler*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angel...-Hilfsmittel-fuer-den-Angler_aid_1024715.html

*Die richtige Angel: Das Geheimnis des Fangerfolges*
http://www.rp-online.de/hobby/angeln/Das-Geheimnis-des-Fangerfolges_aid_1024696.html

*Angler tot aus dem Baalsee geborgen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...fte-konnten-den-Mann-nicht-wiederbeleben.html

*Angler treibt plötzlich leblos im Wasser – Reanimation erfolglos – Angler stirbt!*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/14092

*Mit fünf Fischen zum „Anglerkönig“*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/lokales/main-kinzig-kreis/waechtersbach/11205659.htm

*Jahrgang 1956 absolut zielsicher*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Jahrgang-1956-absolut-zielsicher;art5612,1131700

*Ewan McGregor geht Lachsfischen im Jemen*
http://www.moviepilot.de/news/ewan-mcgregor-geht-lachsfischen-im-jemen-112471


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neuscharreler Angler feiern 30-Jähriges*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...euscharreler-Angler-feiern-30-J%E4hriges.html

*Angler stirbt bei Brieselang*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-stirbt-bei-brieselang--/de/Boersenlexikon/22465453

*Ein prächtiger Königsfisch*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Ein-praechtiger-Koenigsfisch;art773,6351990

*Pferd & Jagd – seit über 30 Jahren eine ...*
http://www.pferde.de/Pferd-Jagd-seit-ueber-30-Jahren-eine-Klasse-fuer-sich.7532953.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*1011 Fische gehakt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...itz-mit-bestem-Fang-Fische-gehakt-ANGELN.html

*Wasserspeicher-Kraftwerk Neues Kraftwerk am Rursee*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1316702960364.shtml

*Fahne eingeholt: Geordneter Rückzug vom „Bombodrom“*
http://www.pnn.de/brandenburg-berlin/582441/

*Bootsangeln auf dem Obersee*
http://www.az-web.de/news/hochschul...nk=&skip=&_g=Bootsangeln-auf-dem-Obersee.html

*Die Jäger haben gerne Spiegel*
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/kanton-bern/Die-Jaeger-haben-gerne-Spiegel-/story/28456870

*Angeln statt Algebra*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/obertshausen/angeln-statt-algebra-1427934.html

*Schiedsrichter, Ehrenamtler und Angler*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/978585/

*Saubere Sache in Drevenack*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dinslaken/Saubere-Sache-in-Drevenack-id5120325.html

*Jagd & Angeln 2011 auf dem agra-Gelände in Leipzig*
http://www.leipziginfo.de/aktuelles...angeln-2011-auf-dem-agra-gelaende-in-leipzig/

*Top 10 Aktivitäten Western Australia: Beliebteste Tätigkeiten*
http://www.in-australien.com/top-10-aktivitaten-western-australia-beliebteste-tatigkeiten_1018646

*Bad Langensalzaer versinkt beim Angeln in Herbslebener Teich*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...-beim-Angeln-in-Herbslebener-Teich-2033153022

*Waffensammler tarnt sich als Angler*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...3983/Waffensammler-tarnt-sich-als-Angler.html

*Bebauung nördliche Wallhalbinsel*
http://www.stadtzeitung.luebeck.de/aktuell/artikel/id/24903

*Ostseebäder zeigen Anglern die Rote Karte*
http://www.ln-online.de/nachrichten/3252995/ostseebaeder-zeigen-anglern-die-rote-karte

*Teichfest - ein ganz dicker Fisch*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...chfest-ein-ganz-dicker-Fisch;art83457,1767778

*Köthen: Riesenfang und Riesenfund*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1315819405193

*Landesanglerpräsident lobt den Kreisverband Gransee für sein soziales...
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Kreisverband-Gransee-fuer-sein-soziales.html

Kreuzbruch: Angler leblos aus Oder-Havel-Kanal geborgen
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ler-leblos-aus-Oder-Havel-Kanal-geborgen.html

Mit Tretboot in Erklärungsnot
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...fuer-Plastikschwan-auf-dem-Koenigsberger.html

Den Opfern einen Namen geben
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nd-bei-Grabungseinsatz-im-Oderbruch-zehn.html

Talsperre halbvoll: Rursee tief gesunken
http://www.az-web.de/lokales/eschwe...=Talsperre-halbvoll-Rursee-tief-gesunken.html

Grausiges Verbrechen in Xanten: Angler (51) findet Torso im Rhein
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgeb...gler-findet-torso-im-rhein-20314864.bild.html

 Entspannen in der Idylle
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/11229343.htm

Angler entdeckt Torso im Rhein
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/regional/angler-entdeckt-torso-im-rhein-1.2254376

Fetter „Fisch“ dank Angler
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(59688)

Angler liegt hilflos am Ufer der Donau
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...egt-hilflos-am-Ufer-der-Donau-id16998946.html

Nachrichten Angler ertrunken ++ DB-Schalter geschlossen ++ Jäger verletzt Frau ...
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/nachrichten-article1287508.html

Angeln ohne Angelschein ? für Touristen und Einheimische möglich
http://www.suite101.de/news/angeln-...r-touristen-und-einheimische-moeglich-a124542

Angelparadies Alpetal Die Goldforelle und der kleine Barsch
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1317623401539.shtml

Die Geduld des Fliegenfischers
http://www.nw-news.de/top_news/5092292_Die_Geduld_des_Fliegenfischers.html*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umweltminister Kupfer eröffnet Messe Jagd & Angeln*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...upfer-eroeffnet-messe-jagd-20344948.bild.html

*In Duisburg in Rhein geworfen?*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...chten/in-duisburg-in-rhein-geworfen-1.2246150

*Silbitzer Angler mit neuem Domizil*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Silbitzer-Angler-mit-neuem-Domizil-51993215

*Land verpachtet Gewässer an Angler und andere Interessenten*
http://www.mvpo.com/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=7328&cHash=5f2ed6c79c0c885623e42b177f0b11ab

*Hickhack um Hilfsmittel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Linden-stellt-finanzielle-Zuwendungen-an.html

*Wohin? 5 Tipps fürs Wochenende*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/tipps/wochenend-tipps-20354472.bild.html

*Beim Angeln die Natur genießen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2707305/Beim-Angeln-die-Natur-genie%DFen.html

*Knapp 33 000 Besucher bei Messe: «Jagd und Angeln»*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...esucher-bei-messe-jagd-und-20374124.bild.html

*Fischessen: Ein Hauch von Buchenrauch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/Ein-Hauch-von-Buchenrauch-id5144080.html

*Wo Fischers Fritzen frische Fische fischen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ritzen-frische-Fische-fischen;art8137,2932023

*Abfischen am Pöllwitzer Teich*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Abfischen-am-Poellwitzer-Teich-688930891

*Sandra hat keine Angst vor scharfen Krallen*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...scharfen-krallen/r-markkleeberg-a-109024.html

*Von der Brühe zum Spitzenbiotop*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/bischofsheim/11241505.htm

*Viele Hände – wenig Müll*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...waren-als-Saubermaenner-am-See-unterwegs.html

*Monsterfische im kleinen Weiher*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...Monsterfische-im-kleinen-Weiher;art215,210085

*Schlangestehen für Backfisch*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/11241495.htm

*Age of Wulin – Closed Beta hat begonnen, frisches Videomaterial vom*
http://www.mmoprime.de/news/age-of-...-frisches-videomaterial-vom-ersten-test-10781

*Angler beenden die Saison*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/sprockhoevel/angler-beenden-die-saison-1.788781

*Forellen gehen Anglern an Haken*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schalksmuehle/Forellen-gehen-Anglern-an-Haken-id5148502.html

*Förderverein Ilmenauer Teichlandschaft lud zum Fischerfest*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...eichlandschaft-lud-zum-Fischerfest-1568254132

*Geschichte: Mit dem Tütebüll auf Stör-Jagd am Niederrhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...-auf-Stoer-Jagd-am-Niederrhein-id5152708.html

*Dem Fischereiverband fehlt Nachwuchs*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...chs.b4d1d6ec-42df-4d6d-8994-0778de2334da.html

*Ein Vlies gegen die Wasserpest*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...hten/ein-vlies-gegen-die-wasserpest-1.2423180

*Richtig fischen lernen*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/crailsheim/Richtig-fischen-lernen;art5507,1153382


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln für alle ohne Schein?*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/rendsburg_eckernfoerde/255537-Angeln-fuer-alle-ohne-Schein.html

*Angeln auf hoher See ist eine Sucht*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ln-auf-hoher-See-ist-eine-Sucht;art219,211208

*Unterwegs mit Zelt, Grill und Angel*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...37734_Unterwegs_mit_Zelt_Grill_und_Angel.html

*Angler suchen Fischerkönig*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/angler-suchen-fischerkoenig--50528583.html

*Ein frisch gemachtes Bett für Fluss und Fische*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...es-Bett-fuer-Fluss-und-Fische;art8111,2935488

*"Es ist einfach nicht besser geworden"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/es-ist-einfach-nicht-besser-geworden--50526486.html

*Mit Köder und Kalkül*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...b=news_lokales&table=artikel_ortenau&id=17181

*Bange Blicke auf das Wehr*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/frankfurt/bange-blicke-auf-das-wehr_rmn01.c.9283755.de.html

*Verlandender Morgensternteich: Angler befürchten Katastrophe*
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/liebenburg_arid,226673.html

*Vorsicht, Schanklizenz*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/Vorsicht-Schanklizenz-id5157514.html

*Das ist kein Baggersee!*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/hassberge/Das-ist-kein-Baggersee-;art217,211462

*Insel schützt vor Fischräubern*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...en/insel-schuetzt-vor-fischraeubern-1.2507494

*Chef baut auf motiviertes Team*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...l/2712335/Chef-baut-auf-motiviertes-Team.html

*Angler sind jetzt 120 Jahre alt*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/980531/

*Die Würm hüllt sich in Weiß*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...iss.5fad74d0-95d2-4ffc-bb67-c065f0c64097.html

*Der Silbersee ist wieder klar*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hochheim/11257923.htm

*Schon fünf Unfälle seit 2006*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1318454538277.shtml


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler-Ärger wegen Müll*
http://www.extratipp.com/nachrichten/regionales/aufreger/angler-aerger-wegen-muell-1445372.html

*Sachsens Angler beim Umwelttag*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...sens-angler-beim-umwelttag-20477850.bild.html

*Angler sorgen sich um ein Biotop*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gross-gerau/trebur/Angler-sorgen-sich-um-ein-Biotop;art1261,2253757

*Angler lag tot am Glan*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...kel,-Angler-lag-tot-am-Glan-_arid,321297.html

*Drei Fragen, drei Antworten: Mein Traumurlaub: Johann König*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/reise/article1795402/Mein-Traumurlaub-Johann-Koenig.html

*+++ Live-Ticker zum „Tatort – Das schwarze Haus“ +++: Eva Mattes und der Mord ...*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/kino_tv/...-mord-in-der-kuenstlerkolonie_aid_674750.html

*Sie möchte ihre Titel in Tschechien verteidigen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...itel-in-Tschechien-verteidigen-INTERVIEW.html

*Toter Angler: Polizei schließt Fremdeinwirkung aus*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...hliesst-Fremdeinwirkung-aus-_arid,321744.html

*Fusion : Sportfischer sind seit Samstag Angelfreunde*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...sind-seit-Samstag-Angelfreunde-id5166154.html

*Rudern als Unterrichtsfach*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...disch-will-Schueler-fuer-den-Wassersport.html

*Schlafplatz im Nirgendwo*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...mpwerk-von-Wall-haben-Naturschuetzer-und.html

*Fliegen mit Rekordweite*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-wurden-geehrt-Sportler-holten-WM-Titel.html

*+++ Ticker-Nachlese zum „Tatort – Das schwarze Haus“ +++: Eva Mattes und der ...*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/kino_tv/...-mord-in-der-kuenstlerkolonie_aid_674750.html

*Pflege für den Siebenborn-Teich in Eisenach*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...r-den-Siebenborn-Teich-in-Eisenach-1476787097

*Angler benutzt lebenden*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/donauwoerth/Angler-benutzt-lebenden-id17158321.html

*Sido macht Urlaub mit Bushido*
http://www.gala.de/stars/ticker/BSBS172503/Sido-macht-Urlaub-mit-Bushido.html

*Angelverein Nördlicher Ettersberg beendete Saison mit geselligem Abangeln*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...dete-Saison-mit-geselligem-Abangeln-398799270

*Vereinsjugend verbucht kapitale Fänge*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../Vereinsjugend-verbucht-kapitale-F%E4nge.html

*Fischsterben beschäftigt Gericht*
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/politik/20111018_mmm0000002345112.html

*Angler und Camper fürchten um ihr Biotop*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/11266319.htm

*Ärger am Fischteich*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/tengen/Aerger-am-Fischteich;art372462,5171075

*Bachforellen aus der Leutra ziehen zur Fortpflanzung um*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...Leutra-ziehen-zur-Fortpflanzung-um-1897840490

*Hechtlein genießt die Oktobersonne*
http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=884226

*Mitglieder des Sondershäuser Anglervereins fischten zum letzten Mal die ...*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...schten-zum-letzten-Mal-die-Bebraer-1307048569

*Georg Potrebitsch: Aloha!*
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokalsport/gladbeck/Georg-Potrebitsch-Aloha-id5171495.html

*Die Angelfreunde Lenne-Hohenlimburg wehren sich gegen den Ausbau der Kanustrecke.*
http://www.107.7radiohagen.de/Lokalnachrichten.675+M50db7ec01fc.0.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Recke: Viele Neuerungen für Angler*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...42752_Recke_Viele_Neuerungen_fuer_Angler.html

*Stausee Aubachtal bei Greiz planmäßig abgelassen*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...tal-bei-Greiz-planmaessig-abgelassen-55311111

*Forellen gehen Forschern in der Molle in die Falle*
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...len-gehen-Forschern-in-der-Molle-in-die-Falle

*Einzelhandelskonzept: Von Angeln bis Zeitungen*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1318929459724.shtml

*Hier angelt man sich seinen Fishing-Urlaub*
http://relevant.at/wirtschaft/pr/283373/hier-angelt-man-sich-seinen-fishing-urlaub.story

*Angebissen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Christian-Gilde-verraet-am-Sonnabend-in.html

*Arbeit im DRK bleibt seine Herzensangelegenheit*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...im-DRK-bleibt-seine-Herzensangelegenheit.html

*Angler: ungleiche Schonzeiten*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-ungleiche-Schonzeiten;art772,6384732

*Beim Fischen verunglückt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Beim-Fischen-verunglueckt;art1727,6385265

*Karpfen-Nachschub*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...esige-Gewaesser-Karpfen-Nachschub-ANGELN.html

*Vogel des Jahres Angler im Tecklenburger Land sauer auf Kormorane*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/kr...m_Tecklenburger_Land_sauer_auf_Kormorane.html

*116 neue Angler im Salzlandkreis*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/scms_show_data.php?mode=detail&category=7&entry=24226

*Neuendorfer See: Beim Urinieren ins Wasser gefallen - Retter gesucht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eim-Urinieren-ins-Wasser-gefallen-Retter.html

*Leitartikel: Projekt für die Zukunft*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...itartikel-Projekt-fuer-die-Zukunft-1301378630

*Philippiner fühlen sich von Krokodilen terrorisiert*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...fuehlen-sich-von-Krokodilen-terrorisiert.html

*Tod auf hoher See: Angler aus Büchold verunglückt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/main-spessart/art129810,6386655

*Biotop als Rückzugsgebiet*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/amoeneburg-kostheim-kastel/11282163.htm

*Stattlicher Aal sicherte Pokal*
http://www.langeoognews.de/index.ph...]=2596&cHash=cd39e7e77b5eb887984a922fa1b124b2

*Neuer Vielfraß in der Mosel wird zur Plage*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ss-in-der-Mosel-wird-zur-Plage;art671,2945133

*Duisburg: Toter gibt weiterhin Rätsel auf*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...en/toter-gibt-weiterhin-raetsel-auf-1.2521395

*Ausstellung zeigt „Wald und Forst“*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg-land/Ausstellung-zeigt-Wald-und-Forst-id17220331.html

*Fernweh nach dem faszinierenden Finnland*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwerte/Fernweh-nach-dem-faszinierenden-Finnland-id5184673.html

*Schwarzangler minderten den Fischfang an Schlossteichen*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2161/artid/15061694

*Klose bei Lazio Ein Pfälzer in der Brandung*
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/sport/fussball/klose-bei-lazio-ein-pfaelzer-in-der-brandung-11502246.html

*Für künftige Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...uefung-am-November-Fuer-kuenftige-Angler.html

*Christian Gildes Kochstudio*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ihte-Angelfans-in-die-Geheimnisse-seiner.html

*Angler mit Saison zufrieden*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...ikel/2718280/Angler-mit-Saison-zufrieden.html

*Mit der Flasche auf dem Rücken unter Wasser*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/muenster/flasche-ruecken-unter-wasser-1458531.html

*Angler warten auf die Meerforellen*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...-auf-die-meerforellen_rmn01.c.9308167.de.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jugendwart dringend gesucht*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1318610506793

*Hegefischen beim Fischereiverein Kiefersfelden*
http://www.rosenheim24.de/news/rose...verein-kiefersfelden-rosenheim24-1460111.html

*Alle tuscheln über Heinrich*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/region/cuxland_artikel,-Alle-tuscheln-ueber-Heinrich-_arid,651433.html

*Kormoran frisst den Main leer*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Kormoran-frisst-den-Main-leer;art776,6392634

*Der „Problemwels“ wird zur Plage*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1319465202072.shtml

*Untere Fischereibehörde Seelow: Petrijünger am Haken*
http://www.moz.de/themen/aemtertest/artikelansicht/dg/0/1/982013/

*Passionierte Petrijünger*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-duesseldorf/hilden/nachrichten/passionierte-petrijuenger-1.2527052

*Behörde am Haken*
http://www.moz.de/themen/aemtertest/artikelansicht/dg/0/1/982067/

*Erfolgreiche Nachwuchsangler*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...holz/470270/Erfolgreiche-Nachwuchsangler.html

*Angler feiern Saisonabschluss auf Bayerisch*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/11294510.htm

*Bachforelle macht sich weiterhin rar*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...le-macht-sich-weiterhin-rar;art372541,5186658

*Angeln auf Rädern*
http://zeitungen.boyens-medien.de/t...chten/zeitung/artikel/angeln-auf-raedern.html

*Gefiederter Vielfraß*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...terkappeln/1747262_Gefiederter_Vielfrass.html

*Das Interview: Tamas Hajnal trifft mit Stuttgart auf seinen Ex-Klub BVB*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/sport/bvb/bvbnews/art11635,1450792

*Leere Tresore aus dem Hutweidsee geangelt*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ore-aus-dem-Hutweidsee-geangelt;art220,216006

*Nachts werden Schnüre ausgelegt*
http://www.oz-online.de/index.php?id=542&did=49664

*Kois müssen raus aus dem Breitwiesensee*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....see.cc2d3e36-495c-4675-a30a-d72e0c3d89d3.html

*Oldenburg: Wegen Mordversuchs angeklagter Angler legt Teilgeständnis ab*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Arti...eklagter-Angler-legt-Teilgest%E4ndnis-ab.html

*Vereinsleben: So lang wie er machte den Job noch keiner*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...er-machte-den-Job-noch-keiner-id17302946.html

*Verletzter Vogel Angelhaken steckte im Gänsefuß fest*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1319813681679.shtml

*50-Jähriger bei Messerstecherei schwer verletzt*
http://www.boulevard-baden.de/ueber...r-bei-messerstecherei-schwer-verletzt-439340/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hochseeangeln – das Hobby, das Geschäft und die Bürokratie*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ost...n-das-hobby-das-geschaeft-und-die-buerokratie
*Anmerkung der Red.:*
Auch wieder ein typisches Beispiel für das Versagen der Verbände - auf Bundes- wie auf Landesebene. Da wurde nichts unternommen, um zielführend Regelungen wie z. B. in den Niederlanden auf der Nordsee einzuführen, das von denen als Binnenmeer deklariert wurde, um die Angelkutter nicht unter die neuen EU-Fahrgastschiffregelungen fallen zu lassen.

*64 500 Karpfen in Gewässern*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/982665/

*Ein Fahrrad an der Angel*
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberger-zeitung/nuernberg-region/ein-fahrrad-an-der-angel-1.1618360

*Angler feiern in Felsengrotte*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/11310154.htm

*Rheiner Angler haben ein Herz für Amphibien*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...ner_Angler_haben_ein_Herz_fuer_Amphibien.html

*Angler machen einen höchst ungenießbaren Fang*
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...en-einen-hochst-ungeniessbaren-fang-1.1619066

*Umzug des Badeplatzes steht bevor*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meissenheim/umzug-des-badeplatzes-steht-bevor--51201852.html

*Frau fängt unabsichtlich Riesenfisch*
http://www.spickmich.de/news/201110310700-frau-faengt-unabsichtlich-riesenfisch

*POL-HF: Fundunterschlagung*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65846/2139115/pol-hf-fundunterschlagung

*Statt frischem Fisch gab es beim Angeln eine blutige Nase*
http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2162/artid/15125306


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler fischt Schatz aus Vlothoer Hafen und flüchtet*
http://www.nw-news.de/top_news/5233046_Angler_fischt_Schatz_aus_Vlothoer_Hafen_und_fluechtet.html

*Pokale für dicke Fische*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11313368.htm

*Anglerkönig Rainer Darkow*
http://www.uena.de/lokales/uetersen/3276987/anglerkoenig-rainer-darkow

*Schuppentiere und Kürbiskerne*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1319787627704

*30 Kilo Fisch in vier Stunden*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ting-mit-Petrijuengern-am-Silokanal-Kilo.html

*Zehdenick: Angler finden männliche Leiche*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ehdenick-Angler-finden-maennliche-Leiche.html

*Sondershäuser Parkteich ist wieder Angelgewässer*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...arkteich-ist-wieder-Angelgewaesser-2076262235

*Angler fühlen sich vor den Kopf gestoßen*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...sen.9deaced1-ea80-412b-a575-e9f471921c88.html

*Weser-Schatz: Der Finder meldet sich bei der Polizei*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...d]=613&cHash=6afbedce781819e4384120026370d87d

*„Ein zweites Leben geschenkt!“ - Rettern eines verunglückten Ruderers gedankt*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_E.php?id=1205495

* POL-HF: Schmuckschatulle aus Hafenbecken abgegeben*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...hf-schmuckschatulle-aus-hafenbecken-abgegeben

*Fischdiebe gehen ins Netz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...enderer-vom-Rietzer-See-auf-frischer-Tat.html

*Bruthaus für Lachse und Meerforellen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...3/Bruthaus-f%FCr-Lachse-und-Meerforellen.html

*Nachrufe: Sven Laak*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/nachrufe/sven-laak-geb-1962/5795084.html

*Fischen nach schwedischem Vorbild: Angelpark in der Eifel soll wachse*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ark-in-der-Eifel-soll-wachsen;art8068,2958284

*Angler feiern 60-Jähriges*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/waldalgesheim/11324366.htm

*Dank an Lebensretter*
http://www.fr-online.de/hanau/dank-an-lebensretter,1472866,11100464.html

*Vereine füllen Partnerschaft der Gemeinden mit Leben*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ortenberg/11324736.htm

*Kormoran - der umstrittene Vogel*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/donauwoerth/Kormoran-der-umstrittene-Vogel-id17372321.html

*Flörbach in Ahaus soll attraktiver für Tiere werden*
http://www.ahaus-online.de/sys-seit...Ahaus-soll-attraktiver-fuer-Tiere-werden.html

*Nierssee: Angeln und Baden verboten*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-viersen/willich/nierssee-angeln-und-baden-verboten-1.810318

*Der Monsterhecht vom Tarmower See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ende-hat-Klaus-Nierenz-aus-Bechlin-einen.html

*Dorfgemeinschaft setzt 500 Euro Belohnung aus*
http://harlinger.de/nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=1544&ReturnTab=125

*Walter Trautner: ein Leben für Familie, Arbeit und das Angeln in der Donau*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/nachrufe/art86198,754430

*Grünzeug statt Fisch "an der Angel"*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-.../gruenzeug-statt-fisch-an-der-angel-1.2542733

*Werbung für Angler und ihren Sport*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/waldalgesheim/11333405.htm

*Die Bandells haben das Angel-Gen*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...1772832_Die_Bandells_haben_das_Angel_Gen.html

*Ihr erster Fisch war eine Plötze*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ngelverein-Geduld-dreifache-Siegerin-Ihr.html

*Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/main-spessart/art129810,6411750

*Aufregender Kampf mit einem kapitalen Hecht*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hagen/aufregender-kampf-mit-einem-kapitalen-hecht-id6053460.html

*Erfolgreiche Angelprüfung auf Langeoog*
http://www.langeoognews.de/index.ph...]=2771&cHash=714b3212b01625c5bf5951c52e773ca5

*Sportfischer angeln Müll aus dem See*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...7/Sportfischer-angeln-M%FCll-aus-dem-See.html

*Neue Fische braucht der Main*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/frankfurt/neue-fische-braucht-der-main_rmn01.c.9347483.de.html

*„Ein politisches Badeverbot“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...litisches-Badeverbot-ldquo-;art372443,5213261

*Fischverein füllt Besatz der Eichsfelder Gewässer auf*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...esatz-der-Eichsfelder-Gewaesser-auf-561350410

*Greußener Angler stoßen an der Helbe auf zahlreiche Probleme*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-der-Helbe-auf-zahlreiche-Probleme-1971186702

*Petrijünger wurde geschlagen*
http://www.mvpo.com/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=8601&cHash=93f5d9948899e1087e540efca3571931

*Märkische Fischgalerie eröffnet*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_1270_17854.php

*Ralf Zeppernick (67) aus Reinickendorf bekam am Flughafensee einen .*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/ich-...i-durch-den-see-schwimmen-article1315060.html

* Angeln auf Mallorca Warte, bis es dunkel ist*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,797025,00.html

*Angler geht mit Bootspaddel auf 70-Jährigen los*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...er-geht-mit-bootspaddel-auf-70-jaehrigen-los/

*Toter im Kanal am Lindower Gudelacksee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-Kanal-am-Lindower-Gudelacksee-Unglueck.html

*Altmain soll keine Kloake werden*
http://www.fr-online.de/hanau/altmain-soll-keine-kloake-werden,1472866,11133158.html

*Im Mühlenrhin ist endlich wieder Platz für große Fische*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ses-wurde-beraeumt-Arbeiter-holten-fuenf.html

*Wir haben diese Themen für Sie: Angeln im Landkreis Rottal-Inn, Immunabwehr im ...*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11434&showNews=1065775

*Fuhrs Woche: Angler und Schwätzer*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/debatte/article13713055/Angler-und-Schwaetzer.html

*Heiko Nielebock weckt die Liebe zum Angeln*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...iko-Nielebock-weckt-die-Liebe-zum-Angeln.html

*36 neue Angler dürfen am Zwischenahner Meer fischen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...r-d%FCrfen-am-Zwischenahner-Meer-fischen.html

*Das Haus am See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/12215610/1174144/Das-Haus-am-See.html

*Mit einem Hechtsprung ins kühle Nass*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/mit-einem-hechtsprung-ins-kuehle-nass-id6067003.html

*Roberts Radio stellt das solarDAB vor*
http://www.av-magazin.de/Ton_News.49+M51abf28acb0.0.html

*Ermittlung zu Fischsterben vor Abschluss*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...Fischsterben-vor-Abschluss-artikel7816794.php

*Russland: Über 200 Angler von Treibeis gerettet*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/russland-ueber-200-angler-von-treibeis-gerettet_aid_683990.html

*Jubiläum in Wusterhausen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sterhausen-Jahre-gemeinsam-mit-Haken-und.html

*Drei Mitglieder sind seit 60 Jahren dabei*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/11355993.htm

*Geflüster: Schräg-Schrift und volle Fässer*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...er-schraeg-schrift-und-volle-faesser-1.818395

*Schwere Karpfen und auch zwei Fahrräder*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/990816/

* Angeln und Baden verboten*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-sued/willich/nachrichten/angeln-und-baden-verboten-1.2588959

*Angelsportverein beendet Saison*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/11358902.htm

*Mondorfer Angler ärgern sich über Groppen und Grundeln*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=963962

*Angler reinigen die Pfrimm*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/worms/meldungen/11358573.htm

*Illegal gefischt: Wasserschutzpolizei nimmt Angler fest*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/be...hutzpolizei-nimmt-Angler-fest;art1145,2353666

*Landwirtschaft schuld an Dümmer-Verschmutzung*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/emsland/duemmer145.html

*Keine Höhen, aber auch keine Tiefen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/keine-hoehen-aber-auch-keine-tiefen--51885052.html

* Dicke Fänge brachten Medaillen und Ehre ein*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...-F%E4nge-brachten-Medaillen-und-Ehre-ein.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler fischt Schatz aus Vlothoer Hafen und flüchtet*
http://www.nw-news.de/top_news/5233046_Angler_fischt_Schatz_aus_Vlothoer_Hafen_und_fluechtet.html

*Pokale für dicke Fische*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11313368.htm

*Anglerkönig Rainer Darkow*
http://www.uena.de/lokales/uetersen/3276987/anglerkoenig-rainer-darkow

*Schuppentiere und Kürbiskerne*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1319787627704

*30 Kilo Fisch in vier Stunden*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ting-mit-Petrijuengern-am-Silokanal-Kilo.html

*Zehdenick: Angler finden männliche Leiche*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ehdenick-Angler-finden-maennliche-Leiche.html

*Sondershäuser Parkteich ist wieder Angelgewässer*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...arkteich-ist-wieder-Angelgewaesser-2076262235

*Angler fühlen sich vor den Kopf gestoßen*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...sen.9deaced1-ea80-412b-a575-e9f471921c88.html

*Weser-Schatz: Der Finder meldet sich bei der Polizei*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...d]=613&cHash=6afbedce781819e4384120026370d87d

*„Ein zweites Leben geschenkt!“ - Rettern eines verunglückten Ruderers gedankt*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_E.php?id=1205495

* POL-HF: Schmuckschatulle aus Hafenbecken abgegeben*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...hf-schmuckschatulle-aus-hafenbecken-abgegeben

*Fischdiebe gehen ins Netz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...enderer-vom-Rietzer-See-auf-frischer-Tat.html

*Bruthaus für Lachse und Meerforellen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...3/Bruthaus-f%FCr-Lachse-und-Meerforellen.html

*Nachrufe: Sven Laak*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/nachrufe/sven-laak-geb-1962/5795084.html

*Fischen nach schwedischem Vorbild: Angelpark in der Eifel soll wachse*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ark-in-der-Eifel-soll-wachsen;art8068,2958284

*Angler feiern 60-Jähriges*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/waldalgesheim/11324366.htm

*Dank an Lebensretter*
http://www.fr-online.de/hanau/dank-an-lebensretter,1472866,11100464.html

*Vereine füllen Partnerschaft der Gemeinden mit Leben*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ortenberg/11324736.htm

*Kormoran - der umstrittene Vogel*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/donauwoerth/Kormoran-der-umstrittene-Vogel-id17372321.html

*Flörbach in Ahaus soll attraktiver für Tiere werden*
http://www.ahaus-online.de/sys-seit...Ahaus-soll-attraktiver-fuer-Tiere-werden.html

*Nierssee: Angeln und Baden verboten*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-viersen/willich/nierssee-angeln-und-baden-verboten-1.810318

*Der Monsterhecht vom Tarmower See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ende-hat-Klaus-Nierenz-aus-Bechlin-einen.html

*Dorfgemeinschaft setzt 500 Euro Belohnung aus*
http://harlinger.de/nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=1544&ReturnTab=125

*Walter Trautner: ein Leben für Familie, Arbeit und das Angeln in der Donau*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/nachrufe/art86198,754430

*Grünzeug statt Fisch "an der Angel"*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-.../gruenzeug-statt-fisch-an-der-angel-1.2542733

*Werbung für Angler und ihren Sport*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/waldalgesheim/11333405.htm

*Die Bandells haben das Angel-Gen*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...1772832_Die_Bandells_haben_das_Angel_Gen.html

*Ihr erster Fisch war eine Plötze*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ngelverein-Geduld-dreifache-Siegerin-Ihr.html

*Angeln will gelernt sein*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/main-spessart/art129810,6411750

*Aufregender Kampf mit einem kapitalen Hecht*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hagen/aufregender-kampf-mit-einem-kapitalen-hecht-id6053460.html

*Erfolgreiche Angelprüfung auf Langeoog*
http://www.langeoognews.de/index.ph...]=2771&cHash=714b3212b01625c5bf5951c52e773ca5

*Sportfischer angeln Müll aus dem See*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...7/Sportfischer-angeln-M%FCll-aus-dem-See.html

*Neue Fische braucht der Main*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/frankfurt/neue-fische-braucht-der-main_rmn01.c.9347483.de.html

*„Ein politisches Badeverbot“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...litisches-Badeverbot-ldquo-;art372443,5213261

*Fischverein füllt Besatz der Eichsfelder Gewässer auf*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...esatz-der-Eichsfelder-Gewaesser-auf-561350410

*Greußener Angler stoßen an der Helbe auf zahlreiche Probleme*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-der-Helbe-auf-zahlreiche-Probleme-1971186702

*Petrijünger wurde geschlagen*
http://www.mvpo.com/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=8601&cHash=93f5d9948899e1087e540efca3571931

*Märkische Fischgalerie eröffnet*
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_1270_17854.php

*Ralf Zeppernick (67) aus Reinickendorf bekam am Flughafensee einen .*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/ich-...i-durch-den-see-schwimmen-article1315060.html

* Angeln auf Mallorca Warte, bis es dunkel ist*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,797025,00.html

*Angler geht mit Bootspaddel auf 70-Jährigen los*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...er-geht-mit-bootspaddel-auf-70-jaehrigen-los/

*Toter im Kanal am Lindower Gudelacksee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-Kanal-am-Lindower-Gudelacksee-Unglueck.html

*Altmain soll keine Kloake werden*
http://www.fr-online.de/hanau/altmain-soll-keine-kloake-werden,1472866,11133158.html

*Im Mühlenrhin ist endlich wieder Platz für große Fische*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ses-wurde-beraeumt-Arbeiter-holten-fuenf.html

*Wir haben diese Themen für Sie: Angeln im Landkreis Rottal-Inn, Immunabwehr im ...*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11434&showNews=1065775

*Fuhrs Woche: Angler und Schwätzer*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/debatte/article13713055/Angler-und-Schwaetzer.html

*Heiko Nielebock weckt die Liebe zum Angeln*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...iko-Nielebock-weckt-die-Liebe-zum-Angeln.html

*36 neue Angler dürfen am Zwischenahner Meer fischen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...r-d%FCrfen-am-Zwischenahner-Meer-fischen.html

*Das Haus am See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/12215610/1174144/Das-Haus-am-See.html

*Mit einem Hechtsprung ins kühle Nass*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/mit-einem-hechtsprung-ins-kuehle-nass-id6067003.html

*Roberts Radio stellt das solarDAB vor*
http://www.av-magazin.de/Ton_News.49+M51abf28acb0.0.html

*Ermittlung zu Fischsterben vor Abschluss*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...Fischsterben-vor-Abschluss-artikel7816794.php

*Russland: Über 200 Angler von Treibeis gerettet*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/russland-ueber-200-angler-von-treibeis-gerettet_aid_683990.html

*Jubiläum in Wusterhausen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sterhausen-Jahre-gemeinsam-mit-Haken-und.html

*Drei Mitglieder sind seit 60 Jahren dabei*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/11355993.htm

*Geflüster: Schräg-Schrift und volle Fässer*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...er-schraeg-schrift-und-volle-faesser-1.818395

*Schwere Karpfen und auch zwei Fahrräder*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/990816/

* Angeln und Baden verboten*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-sued/willich/nachrichten/angeln-und-baden-verboten-1.2588959

*Angelsportverein beendet Saison*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/11358902.htm

*Mondorfer Angler ärgern sich über Groppen und Grundeln*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=963962

*Angler reinigen die Pfrimm*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/worms/meldungen/11358573.htm

*Illegal gefischt: Wasserschutzpolizei nimmt Angler fest*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/be...hutzpolizei-nimmt-Angler-fest;art1145,2353666

*Landwirtschaft schuld an Dümmer-Verschmutzung*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/emsland/duemmer145.html

*Keine Höhen, aber auch keine Tiefen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/keine-hoehen-aber-auch-keine-tiefen--51885052.html

* Dicke Fänge brachten Medaillen und Ehre ein*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...-F%E4nge-brachten-Medaillen-und-Ehre-ein.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelsportverein ehrt neue Fischerkönig*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...in-ehrt-neue-Fischerkoenig-_arid,5162720.html

*Subaru bei der ''Pferd & Jagd''*
http://motor-traffic.de/news.php?newsid=113531

*Zur Person Vera Dick*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1321373160422.shtml

*Albstadt: Kleiner Angler und große Wasserkraft*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aft.93235df0-9cf0-40e7-b639-20dbb1527985.html

*Hat Opa Einen Anzug An? - Gera - 17.11.2011*
http://www.regiomusik.de/veranstaltung/termin/328744/hat-opa-einen-anzug-an.html

*Lachse kehren wieder in die Müglitz zurück*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2913704

*Artensterben: Ich wollt, ich wär kein Aal*
http://www.zeit.de/2011/46/N-Aal

*Es bleibt neblig*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/panorama/es-bleibt-neblig-1.821162

*Laienschauspieler proben fleißig für den großen Auftritt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...g-fuer-den-grossen-Auftritt;art372534,5229663

*Ferienhaus-Urlaub 2012 / Jetzt das Wunschhaus für 2012 sichern! (mit Bild)*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/50047...tzt-das-wunschhaus-fuer-2012-sichern-mit-bild

*Los ging es zu acht*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/werra-meissner-kreis/witzenhausen/ging-acht-1494645.html

*was fehlt ... ... große Hummer*
http://www.taz.de/was-fehlt-/!82078/

*Fische treiben apathisch in der Sude*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/fische-treiben-apathisch-in-der-sude.html

*Ein Pfad informiert über die Fische*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...d-informiert-ueber-die-Fische-id17566551.html

*POL-DA: Lampertheim: Ohne Angel- und Gewässerschein*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...da-lampertheim-ohne-angel-und-gewaesserschein

* Ein Ehrenamt reinsten Wassers*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...in-Ehrenamt-reinsten-Wassers;art83467,1812886

*POL-GM: Mehrere Einbrüche im Südkreis*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65843/2150255/pol-gm-mehrere-einbrueche-im-suedkreis

*Wolfgang ist Raubfischkönig*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/niedernhausen/11368884.htm

*Neunaugen sind "Fisch des Jahres 2012"*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/wissen/neunaugen-sind-fisch-des-jahres-2012-1.2607960

*Der berühmte Boulevard am Bosporus*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/reise/article13724959/Der-beruehmte-Boulevard-am-Bosporus.html

*Sensationsfund Urelefant*
http://www.ovb-online.de/waldkraiburg/sensationsfund-urelefant-1496531.html

*Polizei stellt "Weser-Schatz" aus*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/startseite/top_news/5352198_Polizei_stellt_Weser-Schatz_aus.html

*Gymnasium Mellingen: Schreibwettbewerb mit erstaunlichen Ergebnissen*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...ewerb-mit-erstaunlichen-Ergebnissen-828762878

*Reinigungsaktion der Fischerei-Pächter*
http://wochenspiegellive.de/Redaktion/Monschau.html?doc=57349

*Mit Mutti Merkel zum Stierkampf auf die Fischerinsel*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/kultu...f-auf-die--fischerinsel,7169134,11170978.html

*Drei verirrte Angler aus Ostsee gerettet*
http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/home/06-ostsee-21116342.bild.html

*Drei verirrte Angler aus Ostsee gerettet*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...Drei-verirrte-Angler-aus-Ostsee-gerettet.html

*Westallgäu: Angler fischt Geldkassette samt Inhalt aus See*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...dkassette-samt-Inhalt-aus-See-id17594656.html

*Gnadenhof Chiemgau eV: Adventskranzverkauf für einen guten Zweck*
http://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/g...nze-einen-guten-zweck-chiemgau24-1496942.html

*Er denkt, er habe die Gabe – Carsten Spengemann will der neue Gottschalk werden*
http://www.promiflash.de/carsten-spengemann-will-der-neue-gottschalk-werden-11112023.html

*Angler feiern ausgelassen ihren 85. Vereinsgeburtstag*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...-ausgelassen-ihren-85.-Vereinsgeburtstag.html

*Drei Angler verirren sich im Nebel auf der Ostsee*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...er-verirren-sich-im-Nebel-auf-der-Ostsee.html

*Angler zieht Geldkassette aus dem Wasser*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...Geldkassette-aus-dem-Wasser;art378131,5235854

*Verirrte Sportangler im Schlauchboot gerettet*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1321791105-verirrte-sportangler-im-schlauchboot-gerettet/

*Carsten Spengemann zu peinlich für "Wetten dass..?"*
http://zeitgeistnews.de/tv/1224-carsten-spengemann-zu-peinich-fuer-qwetten-dassq

*Arbeiseinsatz am Netzener See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nn-ab-in-Regie-Arbeiseinsatz-am-Netzener.html

*Seenotretter finden verirrte Angler im Nebel vor Warnemünde*
http://www.retter.tv/weitere-organi...im-Nebel-vor-Warnemuende-_ereignis,10109.html

*Grüne Woche 2012: Naturerlebnis mit Jägern und Anglern*
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/6600/2151669/gruene-woche-2012-naturerlebnis-mit-jaegern-und-anglern

*Russland - Wahlkämpfer Putin im Ring ausgepfiffen*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/russland-wahlkaempfer-putin-im-ring-ausgepfiffen-1.1195644

*Angler bei Dunkelheit und Nebel gerettet*
http://www.langeoognews.de/index.ph...]=2893&cHash=ec1cb89429c787561510990e2bd9c365

*Angler hat Geldcassette am Haken*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-hat-Geldcassette-am-Haken-_arid,5165133.html

*Weser-Schatz glänzt jetzt wieder*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/startseite/top_news/5372480_Weser-Schatz_glaenzt_jetzt_wieder.html

*Schultz ist Vereinsmeister*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...eberg/1794054_Schultz_ist_Vereinsmeister.html

*Schwemmgut versperrt Weg ums Angelgewässer*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Deutschlands Fisch des Jahres 2012*
http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/an...zelansicht/article/7/deutschlands-102055.html

*Eishockey: Richie Regehr - der beste Fang der Eisbären*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...chie-Regehr-der-beste-Fang-der-Eisbaeren.html

*Strapazen auf Sand*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/schwabach/strapazen-auf-sand-1.1675297


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Die Schönheit der Natur*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11387948.htm

*Der große Fisch wartet noch*
http://www.ovb-online.de/wintersport/grosse-fisch-wartet-noch-1502747.html

*Marvin Menke (30) zog einen 1,32-Meter-Fisch aus dem Groß Glienicker See und ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/ich-und-mein-toller-hecht-article1326046.html

*14 Kilogramm: Der Super-Karpfen aus dem Schwartauer Kurparksee*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ost...-super-karpfen-aus-dem-schwartauer-kurparksee

*Lahntal-Radweg: Leinpfadvariante bekommt wieder eine Chance*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...-bekommt-wieder-eine-Chance-_arid,340912.html

*Berlin-Spandau Groß Glienicker See: großen Hecht gefangen*
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/angeln/berlins-tollster-hecht-21182028.bild.html

*Angler verlieren Kampf um das Löw-Wehr*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ehr.889a4b12-3936-4bff-9de1-dd328e8041b3.html

*Angler müssen Fische retten*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/landkreis-schongau/angler-muessen-fische-retten-1503961.html

*Zu wenig Wasser in der Roda*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Zu-wenig-Wasser-in-der-Roda-7356954

*So angelte ich einen Riesenhecht*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/spandau/so-angelte-ich-einen-riesenhecht-article1325724.html

* Kossenblatt/ Falkenberg: Auto gefunden, Mann verschwunden*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lkenberg-Auto-gefunden-Mann-verschwunden.html

*Schlag auf Schlag: 500-Kilo-Bombe im Rhein bei Irlich gefunden - Evakuierung droht*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/startse...m-Rhein-bei-Irlich-gefunden-_arid,341160.html

*Quappen begeistern Angler und Wirte*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/997913/

*Fischen für die Forschung*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...iesem-Jahr-bislang-nur-zwoelf-Lachse-und.html

*Bialogard (Belgard) in Westpommern*
http://www.suite101.de/news/bialogard-belgard-in-westpommern-a126784

*Anhaltende Trockenheit Der Rursee schrumpft gewaltig*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1321650276093.shtml

*„Wir wollen gewappnet sein“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...den-Weg-fuer-ein-funktionierendes-Graben.html

*Nuthe-Lachs vom Herbst 2009 wieder da*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/lokal/zerbst/670929_Nuthe-Lachs-vom-Herbst-2009-wieder-da.html

*Oxidationsteiche im Blick*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...etzendorf/oxidationsteiche-blick-1506320.html

*Beim Angeln zu fetten Fisch angelockt: Pazifist Hans-Christian Ströbele wird ...*
http://www.xtranews.de/2011/11/26/b...d-unter-der-fuchtel-seiner-frau-zum-abmahner/

*Falschbader und Fischfutter*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/vermischtes/article13737452/Falschbader-und-Fischfutter.html

*Alkoholfahrt: Polizei stoppt betrunkenes Angler-Trio*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ppt-betrunkenes-Angler-Trio;art372541,5250729

*Behörden informieren zum Jugendschutz*
http://www.kreisbote.de/lokal_nachr...rden-informieren-zum-jugendschutz-1322216495/

*Angler mögen Biber nicht*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-moegen-Biber-nicht;art765,6472999

*Angler an der Würm sind frustriert*
http://www.pz-news.de/region_artikel,-Angler-an-der-Wuerm-sind-frustriert-_arid,309338.html

*Guten Morgen Bodensee!*
http://www.see-online.info/33469/guten-morgen-bodensee-406/

*Taxi Kasupke: Kasupke sagt, wie es ist*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/leute/article1839943/Kasupke-sagt-wie-es-ist.html

*Raubfische halten das Gleichgewicht*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...500-raubfische-in-duisburg-aus-id6116968.html

*Friede sei mit euch*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/0,1518,800306,00.html

*Lausbubenstück ohne Lerngewinn*
http://www.jungefreiheit.de/Single-News-Display-mit-Komm.154+M541bba5d4e7.0.html

*Aktive Gemeinschaft der Angler in Wittmund*
http://harlinger.de/Nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=1992&ReturnTab=365

*Sportfischer setzten 1500 Raubfische in Duisburg aus*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...500-raubfische-in-duisburg-aus-id6116968.html

*Seenotsignale vor Eckernförde – Freiwillige Seenotretter für ...*
http://www.retter.tv/de/weitere-org...faehiges-Angelboot-im-Einsatz-&ereignis=10244

*Zentrum · Sesam öffne dich!*
http://www.wochenanzeiger.de/article/116342.html

*Berliner Wahrzeichen Sonnabend wird die Deutschlandhalle gesprengt*
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/...deutschlandhalle-gesprengt-21289116.bild.html

*Fischfutter-Affäre wird für Ströbele zum PR-GAU*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...r-Affaere-wird-fuer-Stroebele-zum-PR-GAU.html

*Angler ziehen gute Bilanz*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/rheinfelden/Angler-ziehen-gute-Bilanz;art372615,5257731

* Nikolausmarkt mit Besucherrekord*
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/466808/bedburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aus Seenot gerettet*
http://www.fehmarn24.de/nachrichten/heiligenhafen/angler-seenot-gerettet-1500777.html

*Champagnerperlen' unverzichtbar*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ennepetal/champagnerperlen-unverzichtbar-id6098045.html

*Rekord-Wels am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Neuer Vereinskönig der Angler heißt Markus Först*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...Angler-heisst-Markus-Foerst-_arid,111652.html

*Urkunden für treue Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc.../Urkunden-fuer-treue-Angler;art372588,5239492

*Weserschatz« glänzt wieder*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...d]=613&cHash=f16b31a1c42cfb29b8490533cd008cac

*Amphibienschutz am Grutholzteich*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/amphibienschutz-am-grutholzteich-id6098754.html

*Bald wieder Lachse in der Mulde?*
http://www.wochenspiegel-sachsen.de.../bald-wieder-lachse-in-der-mulde1321986927/1/

*Abmahnung Ströbele: Politiker, Blogger und Fischfutter vertragen sich nicht*
http://www.e-recht24.de/news/blog-f...ger-und-fischfutter-vertragen-sich-nicht.html

* Klarer Fall für Bär, 01.12.2011 20:15*
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...rie/1492306/Gefaehrlicher-Freundschaftsdienst

*Niedersachsens Landwirtschaftsminister eröffnet Europas größte Messe für Jagen ...*
http://www.hannover-zeitung.net/reg...ropas-groesste-messe-fuer-jagen-reiten-angeln

*Eintracht Frankfurt-Stürmer Erwin Hoffer über sein Hobby Angeln, das Leben in ...*
http://www.fr-online.de/eintracht/e...in-seiner-eigenen-welt-,1473446,11251052.html

*Ehrungsflut mit Weltmeisterin*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landkreis-northeim/northeim/ehrungsflut-weltmeisterin-1514570.html

*Ein Wochenende mit... Florian Sommer: Der Zanderkönig von Giesing*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ing.29b2dcf8-b627-45c0-8a1d-97e9d0257b7d.html

*Und der Himmel hängt voller Fische*
http://diepresse.com/home/leben/rei...ische?_vl_backlink=/home/leben/reise/index.do

*Putins Schattenmänner*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/politik/putins-schattenmaenner-1.2626451

*Grand Prix-Tagebuch 2011 Teil 3: China*
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/formel-1/grand-prix-tagebuch-2011-teil-3-china-4130958.html

*Seerekord: 22-Pfünder*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/schwalm-eder-kreis/fritzlar/seerekord-22-pfuender-1515566.html

*Unbekanntes Gift tötet zigtausende Fische*
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgeb...-toetet-zigtausende-fische-21359826.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischsterben im Baldeneysee - Gift tötet Fische in Essen*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/fi...-toetet-fische-in-essen,1472782,11257098.html

*Ein Nein lässt er nicht gelten*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ten.9f71be8c-3c5b-4a2e-9df4-2d8e8d65e8c4.html

*Angler haben neuen Vorstand*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/maerkischer-kreis/werdohl/angler-haben-neuen-vorstand-1516618.html

*Anglerball des ASV Bauschheim*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/11440854.htm

*POL-HK: Bad Fallingbostel: Garagentore aufgehebelt; Schneverdingen: Baum ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...neverdingen-baum-angezuendet-munster-vandalen

*Fischsterben ist Thema bei Ruhrstolz*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/kettwig/fischsterben-ist-thema-bei-ruhrstolz-id6136207.html

*Saisonabschluss beim Tennisklub Raunheim*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/11445568.htm

*Angler aus Bayern auf tschechischem Stausee vermisst*
http://www.bild.de/regional/muenche...-auf-tschechischem-stausee-21390324.bild.html

*Für Menschen wird das Wasser aufbereitet, die Fische müssen es nehmen wie's kommt*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...-die-Fische-muessen-es-nehmen-wies-kommt.html

*Tannenwald und goldene Gans*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...pecific/Tannenwald-und-goldene-Gans-486909082

*Wie die Gourmet-Küche ins Chiemgau kam...*
http://www.chiemgau24.de/news/rosen...iemgau-kam-heinz-winkler-tantris-1517878.html

*Angler sehen Fischsterben noch skeptisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...ben-in-der-ruhr-noch-skeptisch-id6140818.html

*"Beruhigung zum Vogelschutz nötig"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/grenzach-wyhlen/beruhigung-zum-vogelschutz-noetig--52837608.html

*Tausendfach Nachwuchs für die Gutach*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/tausendfach-nachwuchs-fuer-die-gutach--52834514.html

*Adventsfeiern in Flörsheim*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/11445323.htm

*Rettungs-Bemühungen am Moldau-Stausee. - denik.cz*
http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/bayern/288050_Verzweifelte-Suche-nach-Anglern.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kommentare zum Artikel: Polizei hatte nicht genug Personal, um nach ...*
http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/kie...Verdaechtigen-zu-schauen.html?em_art=comments

*Fritz Söhnchen angelt sich*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwelm/fritz-soehnchen-angelt-sich-id6143152.html

*300 Euro Buße für Einfuhr einer Schleuder*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/regional/300-euro-busse-fuer-einfuhr-einer-schleuder-1.2632161

*Angler findet totes Baby am Ufer der Stepenitz*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/panorama/angler-findet-totes-baby-am-ufer-der-stepenitz-1.2632217

*Tatverdächtiger tot*
http://www.morgenpost.de/newsticker...g_nt/article1848843/Tatverdaechtiger-tot.html

*Riesigen Hecht an Land gezogen*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...sigen-Hecht-an-Land-gezogen-_arid,115825.html

*Unglück auf dem Moldau-Stausee: Schneetreiben erschwert Suche*
http://www.kanal8.de/default.aspx?ID=11434&showNews=1080964

*Für das Gemeinwohl auf Achse*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-fuer-ihr-ehrenamtliches-Engagement-in.html

*Mannheim: Biber am Altneckar aufgetaucht*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/rhei...Mannheim:_Biber_am_Altneckar_aufgetaucht.html

*Schleuder zum Angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/schleuder-zum-angeln-id6142289.html

*Viel los in Vereinen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stadt/Oldenburg/Artikel/2755217/Viel-los-in-Vereinen.html

*Gar nicht trocken: Kurioses aus der Thüringer Statistik*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...us-der-Thueringer-Statistik-_arid,116045.html

*Vermisste Angler tot gefunden*
http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/bayern/289915_Vermisste-Angler-tot-gefunden.html

*Schwerin: Angler entdeckt Babyleiche*
http://www.frauenzimmer.de/cms/star...entdeckt-babyleiche-1cd5d-9f8b-24-956992.html

*Quintett festgenommen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...nnentrop/quintett-festgenommen-id6145891.html

*Nach Leichenfund: Jede Spur verfolgt*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/nach-leichenfund-jede-spur-verfolgt.html

*Nachrichten*
http://www.radio.cz/de/rubrik/nachrichten/nachrichten-2011-12-08

*Eisenhüttenstädterin mischt die " Angel-Szene " auf*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1000026/

*Kampf mit dem Hecht*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landkreis-northeim/uslar/kampf-hecht-1524571.html

*2 Angler aus Bayern in Tschechien ertrunken*
http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/home/10-angler-21474702.bild.html

*Kreisangler: 39 Ortsgruppen im Altkreis Schönebeck unter neuer Leitung*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...Altkreis-Schoenebeck-unter-neuer-Leitung.html

*Naturschutzprojekt in Sögel: Vom Acker zum Stillgewässer*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/59302102/naturschutzprojekt-in-soegel-vom-acker-zum-stillgewaesser

*Erste Hinweise im Fall der Babyleiche*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/erste-hinweise-im-fall-der-babyleiche/id_52250058/index?news

*Toter Säugling am Bachufer: Keine heiße Spur*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...cb5ac754f9d6941d48753a7&param=news&id=3312506

*Lumi-Time "Leucht-Uhren"*
http://www.goettgen.de/fz/lumi-time-leucht-uhren-1323579600

*Petri Heil: Im Linthkanal darf bald wieder gefischt werden*
http://www.suedostschweiz.ch/vermischtes/petri-heil-im-linthkanal-darf-bald-wieder-gefischt-werden

*Internet-Plattform für Ferien Ortenauer Höfen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offe...m-fuer-ferien-ortenauer-hoefen--53265155.html

*Hecht macht Grimmener zum Angler-König*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3314701

*Fischen in der Kutte bleibt die Luft weg*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...er-Kutte-bleibt-die-Luft-weg;art83434,1838043

*Angler stellen Weichen für das nächste Jahr*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...r-stellen-Weichen-fuer-das-naechste-Jahr.html

*Olaf Wißwedel bleibt Chef der Angler*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...88_Olaf-Wisswedel-bleibt-Chef-der-Angler.html

*Tourismus-Projekte mit europäischer Hilfe*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...urismus-Projekte-mit-europaeischer-Hilfe.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Viel mehr als nur Angeln*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Viel-mehr-als-nur-Angeln;art763,6502186

*Wolnzach: Der Wolnzacher Florian Weihrauch hat als renommierter ..*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...gd-nach-fliegenden-Edelsteinen;art600,2526336

*Still ruht der See*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1153116380984&listid=1018348861922

*Neuer Stern in der Zeitzer Vereinswelt*

http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1153116380984&listid=1018348861922

*Der Bürger heißt hier Kunde*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...chten/der-buerger-heisst-hier-kunde-1.2638896

*Schwarz-Angeln kommt Trio ziemlich teuer zu stehen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...geln-kommt-Trio-ziemlich-teuer-zu-stehen.html

*Weihnachtsgeschenk“ für Angler*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...g/1816917_Weihnachtsgeschenk_fuer_Angler.html

*Natürliche Ursachen immer wahrscheinlicher*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...achen-immer-wahrscheinlicher;art83434,1840335

*Der Hecht sorgt für Unruhe*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...r-beklagen-falschen-umgang-hecht-1530410.html

*Der erschwingliche Crossover mit dem niedrigsten Verbrauch der Klasse*
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_7507129.html

*POL-DA: Auto versinkt im Rhein - Suchmaßnahmen zu Wasser, zu Land und aus der Luft*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...massnahmen-zu-wasser-zu-land-und-aus-der-luft

*Hecht-Räuber auf frischer Tat gestellt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ng-im-Wusterwitzer-See-Hecht-Raeuber-auf.html

*Dabei wollte Eva ihn eigentlich essen: Hecht von Jacob Sister wiederbelebt*
http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...jacob-sisters-wiederbelebt-21565902.bild.html
*Anmerkung der Red.:*Müsste man die nicht gleich wegen verbotenem zurücksetzen anzeigen?
;-)))

*VIP-Klick: Demi Moore - Frau Kutcher empört sich*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/vip-klick-demi-moore-frau-kutcher-empoert-sich-1.1235441

*"Ich angle seit 40 Jahren"*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zisch-texte/ich-angle-seit-40-jahren--53520892.html

*Angler und Tierschützer beklagen falschen Umgang mit Hecht*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...r-beklagen-falschen-umgang-hecht-1530410.html

*Gernsheim: Auto versinkt im Rhein*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/rhei.../29967_Gernsheim:_Auto_versinkt_im_Rhein.html

*Auto rollt in den Rhein*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/auto-rollt-in-den-rhein/id_52402276/index?news

*Tierrechtsorganisation Peta Erfolg mit Sex und Holocaust*
http://www.taz.de/Tierrechtsorganisation-Peta/!83861/

*Christel Eppler regiert die Mühlfelder Schützen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...iert-die-Muehlfelder-Schuetzen;art777,6508029

* Ausgetrocknetes Flachwasserbiotop bei Creuzburg wurde sabotiert*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...otop-bei-Creuzburg-wurde-sabotiert-1769272446

*Glück am Haken*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neu-ulm/Glueck-am-Haken-id17958246.html

*Schimanski: Schicht im Schacht*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=281067172593661

*Info: Frank Pluntze: Zur Person*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/top-bmlive/article1858722/Zur-Person.html

*Termin der Woche*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/vermischtes/article13774200/Termin-der-Woche.html

*Angler verlängern Pachtvertrag*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-verlaengern-Pachtvertrag;art372518,5290842

*Angler beschließen das Jahr*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11494775.htm

*1,5 Millionen Euro für den Fischartenschutz in Schleswig-Holstein*
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...chutz-in-Schleswig-Holstein_article11700.html

*Angler bleiben am Samsonsee*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_coesfeld/duelmen/1830259_Angler_bleiben_am_Samsonsee.html

*Mit elf Jahren schon ein Fischerkönig*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...-Jahren-schon-ein-Fischerkoenig;art211,233991

*Wechsel bei den stellvertretenden Kreisbrandmeistern*
http://www.sauerland-nachrichten.de...vertretenden-kreisbrandmeistern-20111220.html

*Gute Ernte an Reckahner Fischteichen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...will-dieses-Jahr-rund-Tonnen-Karpfen-aus.html

*Die Kleinen geben ihr Wissen weiter*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...a-Heiligengrabe-kennen-sich-die-Maedchen.html

*PCB-Gift in der Saar: Die meisten Fischarten können verzehrt werden*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...r-belastung-umwelt-verseucht;art27857,4103877


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Die Kritiker: «Nils Holgerssons wunderbare Reise»*
http://www.quotenmeter.de/cms/?p1=n&p2=53944&p3=

*Otter Nemo hat ein Facebook-Profil*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues.../otter-nemo-hat-ein-facebook-profil-1.2649799

*"Nicht länger verboten" - Angeln im Hafen ist ab 1. Januar erlaubt*
http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1207666

*Sexspielzeug in the City*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/staedte/0,1518,805181,00.html

*Ohne Kernzonen ist der Titel futsch*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-im-Biosphaerenreservat-Flusslandschaft.html

*Angler im Zwiespalt vor der Rückkehr in den Dortmunder Hafen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dor...ckkehr-in-den-dortmunder-hafen-id6187449.html

*Fischer und Vögel: Kampf um besten Fang*
http://www.lr-online.de/wirtschaft/...d-Voegel-Kampf-um-besten-Fang;art1067,3619636

*Natur erhalten und Erholung ermöglichen*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/por...natur_erhalten_und_erholung_ermoeglichen.html

*Sand rutscht in die Tiefe*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/bergstrasse/bensheim/Sand-rutscht-in-die-Tiefe;art1233,2470093

*Mehr als Angeln: Der Verein Kylltalfischer hält das Ufer sauber*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...lfischer-haelt-das-Ufer-sauber;art753,3012230

*Karpfen oder Lachsforelle*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...lteich-sind-sich-ueber-Silvestermahlzeit.html

*Lebendiger Advent in quirligem Ort*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/babenhausen/lebendiger-advent-quirligem-1542585.html

*Frisch aus dem Stolpsee*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sind-in-vielen-Familien-zu-den-Festtagen.html

*Arthur Felde ist der beste Jungangler*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...-Felde-ist-der-beste-Jungangler;art217,236205

*Einbruch in Ferienhäuschen*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachrichten/isar/regionales/Einbruch-in-Ferienhaeuschen;art1177,85415

*ASV Sauerlandia 1950 eV*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/detail.php?nr=62470&kategorie=arnsberg-neheim

*Angler entdeckt gestohlene Pyramidenfiguren*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...estohlene-Pyramidenfiguren-artikel7861672.php

*Der Herr der Teiche*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-Fischereiaufzuchtbetrieb-Zippelsfoerde.html

*Angler brachten Aale aus der Lahn in barrierefreien Rhein*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...in-_arid,310130_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,11.html

*Neuer Currenta-Chef mag Wasser, Chemie und Fußball*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...chef-mag-wasser-chemie-und-fussball-1.2655493

*Für einen artenreichen Fischbestand*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten.../einen-artenreichen-fischbestand-1546509.html

*Ein Räuber auf Fischzug*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/ahnatal/raeuber-fischzug-1545878.html

*Unbemannte Flugdrohne an der Elbe verschwunden*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...e-an-der-elbe-verschwunden-21815002.bild.html

*Nicht blau, sondern in Biersoße*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...tze/nicht-blau-sondern-biersosse-1547588.html

*Antworten auf alle Fragen zum traditionellen Silvesterkarpfen*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...um-traditionellen-Silvesterkarpfen-1263896449

*Angler zieht Riesen-Hecht aus der Ems*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...46_Angler_zieht_Riesen_Hecht_aus_der_Ems.html

*Läufer angeln sich Silvesterkarpfen*
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...h-silvesterkarpfen/r-bad-dueben-a-119602.html
*Anmerkung der Red.:*Da dürfen zur Volksbelustigung Karpf nmaus Wasserfässern gegrife nwerden - und uns Angler schimpft man Tierquäler...

*Triberg: Katastrophe von 1943 wirkt noch heute*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ute.09de9e3a-29de-4a1e-87df-75cffcd8df53.html

*Zufrieden ruht der Erlensee*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten...see-jahresabschluss-anglerverein-1548220.html

*dpa Sido (l.) und Bushido*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/boulev...-aerger-wegen-schwarzfischens_aid_698717.html

*Gotland - Angeln in Schweden*
http://www.twyggy.net/news-verzeichnis/

*Hechtfischen mit totem Köderfisch*
http://www.treffpunkt-regional.com/2012/01/02/hechtfischen-mit-totem-koderfisch/

*Ruhe in der Natur statt Sport*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dortmund/nord-west/ruhe-in-der-natur-statt-sport-id6209794.html

*Anzeige gegen Sido und Bushido Keine Fische*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaft/0,1518,806799,00.html

*Bushido und Sido: Ermittlungen wegen Schwarzfischens*
http://unterhaltung.t-online.de/bus...-wegen-schwarzfischens/id_52831104/index?news

*Bushido und Sido bekommen Ärger wegen Schwarzfischens*
http://www.deejayblog.de/news/bushido-und-sido-bekommen-arger-wegen-schwarzfischens-42325


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler fängt 1,35-Meter-Marmorkarpfen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...64_Angler-faengt-135-Meter-Marmorkarpfen.html

*Der Kormoran allein ist es nicht*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Der-Kormoran-allein-ist-es-nicht;art766,6532777

*Perle des Anglervereins Stendal*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...mark/perle-anglervereins-stendal-1549854.html

*Dicke Fische und viele Pflichten*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/.../509837/Dicke-Fische-und-viele-Pflichten.html

*Peitinger kaufte Kokain zum Nachtfischen*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/peiting/peitinger-kaufte-kokain-nachtfischen-1548082.html

*Anzeige: Sido und Bushido angeln ohne Schein*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/leute/article1870527/Sido-und-Bushido-angeln-ohne-Schein.html

*Gangster-Rapper: Sido und Bushido unter Verdacht der Fischwilderei*
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/musik/2012-01/sido-bushido-angeln

*Angeln ohne Angelschein: Rapper Bushido und Sido sollen gewildert haben*
http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischte...-Bushido-und-Sido-sollen-gewildert-haben.html

*Angler pflegen Weiher weiter*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-pflegen-Weiher-weiter;art410944,5307302

*Angler bieten Lehrgang an*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...rtikel/2772524/Angler-bieten-Lehrgang-an.html

*Angler-Pacht*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...t-georgen/info/Angler-Pacht;art991719,5307558

*Riesenfang zum Jahresauftakt*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/riesenfang-zum-jahresauftakt.html

*"Insel": Planung schon seit 2009*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/lokal/genthin/721024_Insel-Planung-schon-seit-2009.html

*Wasser ist wieder da, Bewohner folgen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...973_Wasser-ist-wieder-da-Bewohner-folgen.html

*Night Fishing > Filmstarts-Kritik*
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/189441/kritik.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gepfändete Wertsachen versteigert: Thüringen erlöst 70.000 Euro*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...ueringen-erloest-70-000-Euro;art83467,1858624

*Was machen Kondome im Angler-Kasten?*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...401/Was-machen-Kondome-im-Angler-Kasten?.html

*Fund in Neubrandenburg Rätsel um Leiche vom Tollensesee*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,807153,00.html

*Anzeige gegen Bushido und Sido*
http://www.newspoint.cc/artikel/Promis/Sido_und_Bushido_illigale_Angler_85276.html

*Hektik am Tag vor Eröffnung der Angel-Messe*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...vor-eroeffnung-der-angel-messe-id6217251.html

*Prominenter Besuch in Duisburg*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...hten/prominenter-besuch-in-duisburg-1.2662821

*Angeln für Rutenfinder*
http://www.derwesten.de/freizeit/angeln-fuer-rutenfinder-in-duisburg-id6218089.html

*Die Tote am See*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article13800943/Die-Tote-am-See.html

*Jeder möchte mehr*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...uschusst-seine-Vereine-aber-es-gibt-auch.html

*Flörsheim: ASV stockt Fischbestand im Main auf*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/11538297.htm

*Der Schwarzbach schlängelt sich durch den Kiebitzgrund*
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...gelt-sich-durch-den-Kiebitzgrund;art17,501127

*Neueste Trends für Angler*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/duisburg/nachrichten/neueste-trends-fuer-angler-1.2664296

*RZ-Kommentar: Vorschnelle Schuldzuweisung fehl am Platz*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/startse...huldzuweisung-fehl-am-Platz-_arid,361713.html

*Die Straßen versinken in Blumen*
http://www.jungewelt.de/2012/01-07/004.php

*Im Landschaftspark Nord hat die Erlebnismesse Angeln 2012 ihre Tore geöffnet.*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Lokalnachrichten.1381+M5411e0b30ad.0.html

*Krumbacher Angler bauen dem Eisvogel ein Haus*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...us-_arid,312112_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,30.html

*"Angeln ist mehr als Fische fangen"*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...eln-ist-mehr-als-Fische-fangen;art754,3022806

*Angler brauchen einen Vorsitzenden*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/angler-brauchen-einen-vorsitzenden--54507730.html

*Angler wählen einstimmig Gunther Kratt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...en-einstimmig-Gunther-Kratt;art372526,5312984

*Angler räumen am Wasser auf*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....auf.c63d3b7f-5f77-4aed-842c-635eee11a03b.html

*Angler laden Mitglieder ein*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11546736.htm

*Angelfreunde säubern Aitrach*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gelfreunde-saeubern-Aitrach;art372518,5313118

*Zwei Leben einfach weggeworfen*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/zwei-leben-einfach-weggeworfen-1.374466

*Jungen Menschen Mut machen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Jungen-Menschen-Mut-machen;art736,6541924

*Geködert und angebissen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...-siebten-mal-zur-pilgerstaette-id6225821.html

* Bottendorfer Angler wollen für Alt-Arm-Anschluss arbeiten*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...en-fuer-Alt-Arm-Anschluss-arbeiten-1030759930

*Früher LPG-Pellets, heute Spezialfutter*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ein-blickt-auf-Jahre-zurueck-Frueher-LPG.html

*Messe für Angler und Jäger*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Messe-fuer-Angler-und-Jaeger-id18222046.html

* Berliner Hobby-Taucher schwamm im Groß Glienicker See dicht neben dem Riesen ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/jetzt-nur-nicht-hechtisch-werden-article1358957.html

*Helme ist die Flusslandschaft des Jahres*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Helme-ist-die-Flusslandschaft-des-Jahres-12128816

*Angelclub: Schwere Vorwürfe gegen Naturschützer und Behörden*
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/licht...Naturschuetzer-und-Behoerden;art83428,1863426

*Gemeinsam schmeckt es besser: Karpfenschmaus für Senioren*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nor...hmeckt-es-besser-karpfenschmaus-fuer-senioren


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Mit dem Fischmäppchen von ma:zell Stifte und Lesebrillen stylisch “angeln”*
http://www.currentgame.de/news/mit-...ifte-und-lesebrillen-stylisch-angeln/0023385/

*Ich schwamm mit dem Riesenhecht*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/spandau/ich-schwamm-mit-dem-riesenhecht-article1358928.html

*Invasion aus dem Schwarzen Meer*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gr...vasion-aus-dem-Schwarzen-Meer;art1263,2511764

*Karpfenschmaus für Senioren in Schönberg*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nor...51/karpfenschmaus-fuer-senioren-in-schoenberg

*Die Helme ist Flusslandschaft des Jahres 2012/13*
http://www.eco-world.de/scripts/basics/econews/basics.prg?session=42f948b04f0cb748_339157&a_no=24614

*Die Fischer haben einen neuen Vorsitzenden*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...-haben-einen-neuen-Vorsitzenden;art215,240020

*Angler richten Blick bereits auf neue Saison*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...ck-bereits-auf-neue-Saison-artikel7872878.php

*Kapitale Hechte im See „Gut-Venhaus“*
http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte...54726_Kapitale_Hechte_im_See_Gut_Venhaus.html

*Auch Angler müssen kräftig büffeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/auch-angler-muessen-kraeftig-bueffeln-id6235300.html

*Ärger über nichtverfolgte Anzeigen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/aerger-ueber-nichtverfolgte-anzeigen--54684870.html

*Horst Winkelmann ist König der Angler*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...0_Horst-Winkelmann-ist-Koenig-der-Angler.html

*Konzept: Auf zu neuen Ufern*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Auf-zu-neuen-Ufern-id18278626.html

*Satellitenfoto-Wettbewerb Die besten Bilder von oben*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,808947,00.html

*Kopfschütteln über Angriffe der Angler*
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/licht...ln-ueber-Angriffe-der-Angler;art83428,1868103

*Alte Damen fordern Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meissenheim/alte-damen-fordern-angler--54718931.html

*Neuer Vorschlag: Oppenheimer Angler wollen Schilfgürtel für „Sandloch“ anlegen*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/11559669.htm

*Berlinerin am Bosporus: Istanbul Von Kreuzberg nach*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/zeitung/berlinerin-am-bosporus-von-kreuzberg-nach-istanbul/6064864.html

*Neues und Altbewährtes*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_borken/schoeppingen/1857014_Neues_und_Altbewaehrtes.html

*Die Angler sind wieder rege*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/die-angler-sind-wieder-rege--54760667.html

*Für das Vereinsjubiläum im Jahr 2013 sind schon jetzt Ideen der Petrijünger ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...hon-jetzt-Ideen-der-Petrijuenger-gefragt.html

*Tausende von Neunaugen in der Reuse*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/achim/tausende-neunaugen-reuse-1563163.html

*„Ein gutes Jahr“*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11568812.htm

*Kunst beim Ködern: Echt soll es aussehen*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...edern-Echt-soll-es-aussehen-_arid,395621.html

*Burgerrainsee macht noch immer Sorge*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meissenheim/burgerrainsee-macht-noch-immer-sorge--54797732.html

*Berlin: Pegel an Havel und Oder steigen an*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/pegel-an-havel-und-oder-steigen-an/6073810.html

*Fischbestand an ausgewählten Angelgewässern aufgefrischt*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...sgewaehlten-Angelgewaessern-aufgefrischt.html

*Angeln: Überrascht und erfreut*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dorsten/ueberrascht-und-erfreut-id6256120.html

*Spezialität Kesselfleisch beim Anglerhock*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/mahlberg/spezialitaet-kesselfleisch-beim-anglerhock--54851045.html

*Kormorane machen den Sportanglern Sorgen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Kormorane-machen-den-Sportanglern-Sorgen;art773,6561817

*Seit 90 Jahren wird im Ort gebaggert*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/da...-Jahren-wird-im-Ort-gebaggert;art1281,2532041

*Fischwilderei in Berlin: Polizei erwischt Botschafter beim illegalen Angeln*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-akt...rtappt-Botschafter-beim-illegalen-Angeln.html

*Nordkoreas Botschafter beim illegalen Angeln ertappt: In trüben Gewässern*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/titelseite/article1884584/In-trueben-Gewaessern.html

*Elektro-Angler holt 2000 Fische aus der Düssel*
http://www.bild.de/regional/duesseldorf/fluss/2000-fische-aus-der-duessel-22149542.bild.html

*Angler suchen Gewässer*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-suchen-Gewaesser;art742,6563118

*Gschwender Musikwinter: Im Strom amerikanischer Musik*
http://remszeitung.de/2012/1/18/gschwender-musikwinter-im-strom-amerikanischer-musik/

*Kein Nachwuchs an der Angel*
http://www.bietigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/stadt_kreis_artikel.php?artikel=6066072

*Diplomat ohne Fischereierlaubnis: Nordkoreanischer Botschafter beim ...*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...omat-beim-schwarzangeln-erwischt/6084530.html

*Jörn Schulz:Lasst 100 Barsche anbeißen!*
http://jungle-world.com/jungleblog/1516/

*Biber machen Anglern Leben schwer*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/niederoesterreich/4481769-biber-machen-anglern-leben-schwer.php

*Vandalen verursachen Beitragserhöhung*
http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Hinterland/Vandalen-verursachen-Beitragserhoehung

*Interview: Wer angelt, ist nicht allein*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Wer-angelt-ist-nicht-allein-id18369411.html

*Berlin: Diplomat aus Nordkorea angelt schwarz*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/diplomat-aus-nordkorea-angelt-schwarz/6087474.html

*Berliner Diplomaten-Posse Nordkoreas Botschafter ein Schwarzangler?*
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,810054,00.html

*Nordkorea auf Fischzug in Berlin*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/spandau/nordkorea-auf-fischzug-in-berlin-article1366105.html

*Großer Fang an der Hohenwarte*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Grosser-Fang-an-der-Hohenwarte-451961967

*Freizeit: Angeln ist spannend und entspannend zugleich*
http://www.derwesten.de/zeusmedienw...nnend-und-entspannend-zugleich-id6257912.html

*Nordkoreanischer Angler beschäftigt Auswärtiges Amt*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...her-Angler-beschaeftigt-Auswaertiges-Amt.html

*Und, haben Sie schon mit Nordkoreas Botschafter geangelt?*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/und-...reas-botschafter-geangelt-article1367233.html

*Angler ärgern sich über „Konkurrenz“*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/lahnau/11583289.htm

*Die Sanierung des Sees wird teuer*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...uer.67d0105c-9487-4c4a-9509-456671d51291.html

*Petri Heil! Und Weidmanns Dank!*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/wirtschaft/Petri-Heil-Und-Weidmanns-Dank-id18384211.html

*Meldungen Titelseite: Wildes Angeln: Auswärtiges Amt weist Botschafter zurecht*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...swaertiges-Amt-weist-Botschafter-zurecht.html

* 75 Jahre Angelsportverein Hochheim*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hochheim/11586402.htm

*Achter Angelflohmarkt in Pleidelsheim toppt alles*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....les.853cb52d-1ba1-4789-934c-59aa93bc3d2a.html

*Was Angler und Taucher brauchen*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...13828485/Was-Angler-und-Taucher-brauchen.html

*Angler erweitern Horlach-Schänken-Terrasse*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/ru...rn-Horlach-Schaenken-Terrasse;art1232,2546774

*Oppenheimer Angler suchen Ursache fürs Fischsterben*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/oppenheim-nierstein-guntersblum/oppenheim/11591785.htm

*Angler machten den Priwall sauber*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=74409

*Bernd Auster wieder Meister*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...furt/1863587_Bernd_Auster_wieder_Meister.html

*Den alten Bäumen zu Leibe gerückt*
http://www.lvz-online.de/region/eil...n-zu-leibe-gerueckt/r-eilenburg-a-122251.html

*Polizei geht Hinweisen auf Leichenteil im Fluss Tollense nach*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...eisen-auf-leichenteil-im-fluss-tollense-nach/

*Polizei prüft angeblichen Leichenteilfund im Fluss Tollense*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/poli...fund-im-fluss-tollense/id_53409100/index?news

*12-jähriger Junge zieht beim Angeln Leichenteil aus Tollense-Fluss – Polizei ...*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/14663

*Sehr wichtig für das Gemeinwohl*
http://www.uena.de/lokales/uetersen/3349286/sehr-wichtig-fuer-das-gemeinwohl

*Fröhliches Petri Heil an neuen Ufern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/maulburg/froehliches-petri-heil-an-neuen-ufern--55038995.html

*12-Jähriger hatte am Sonntag beim Angeln Leichenteile am Haken*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/14670

*Angler ehren Aktive*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...lumberg/Angler-ehren-Aktive;art372508,5337422

*Kasse gut, Gewässer gut, Angler im Glück*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/kasse-gut-gewaesser-gut-angler-im-glueck--55043858.html

*Menschliche Hand an der Angel*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...4563aafc403c1fc2439707d&param=news&id=3349004

*Scharold beerbt Mauder*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Scharold-beerbt-Mauder;art763,6574061

*Dreckige Brühe von der Biogasanlage*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ge-Bruehe-von-der-Biogasanlage;art804,3039038

*Kurz und knapp: Quappe*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-bei-Fischliebhabern-beliebt-und-bietet.html

*Mysteriöser Fund beim Angeln: Dritte Leichenhand im Tollensee entdeckt? - News ...*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mord...lesensee-22247602.bild.html?wtmc=fb.off.share

*Lässt Büffel-Kot Algen wachsen? Angler sind stinksauer*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/marktheidenfeld/martheidenfeld/art11878,1966095

*Zwei Angler auf dem Bodensee vermisst*
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...ler-auf-dem-Bodensee-vermisst;art2757,1079435

*Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifische*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...at-seine-Zoohandlung-ins-Kaufhallen-Haus.html

*Leserforum: „Der Umgang miteinander gibt mir zu denken“*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...miteinander-gibt-mir-zu-denken;art777,6575981

*Dietingen: Doppelbesetzung der Gewässeraufsicht für April und Mai beschlossen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sen.dadb1358-a50f-4dac-814c-50b890d8b9c4.html

*Angelsportler ziehen positive Bilanz*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...684_Angelsportler_ziehen_positive_Bilanz.html

*boot 2012 Splitter Vom Unterwasser-Oscar bis zur Törnberatung*
http://duesseldorf.business-on.de/toernberatung-besucher-messe-duesseldorf-boot-2012-_id25456.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Kormorane bereiten Anglern Sorgen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Kormorane-bereiten-Anglern-Sorgen;art773,6578698

*Spürhunde suchen nach vermissten Sportfischern*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/spue...rmissten-sportfischern/id_53494158/index?news

*Der Schreck aller Angler*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11601880.htm

*Schonzeit für Sorgenkind Aal*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrichten/landkreis-verden/achim/schonzeit-sorgenkind-1576491.html

*Zwei Fischer auf dem See weiter vermisst*
http://www.ibn-online.de/artikel/961/Hard-Zwei-Fischer-auf-dem-See-weiter-vermisst

*Schwabstedter Angelverein öffnet sich*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...1/schwabstedter-angelverein-oeffnet-sich.html

*Die Fischer erhalten Zustrom*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwoerstadt/die-fischer-erhalten-zustrom--55203812.html

*Wächter des Mains*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/frankenrhein-main/franken/art4005,1969444

*Sorge um Fische im Schwanenteich*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...29070714867df5e055b14aa&param=news&id=3352624

*Vorstoß in Sachen Jugendarbeit*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal.../1866551_Vorstoss_in_Sachen_Jugendarbeit.html

*Tourismus: Mecklenburg-Vorpommern lädt zum "Urlaub auf dem Fischerhof"*
http://www.derwesten.de/reise/meckl...-zum-urlaub-auf-dem-fischerhof-id6284775.html

*Edelstein der Gewässerpalette droht verloren zu gehen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/60408605/edelstein-der-gewaesserpalette-droht-verloren-zu-gehen

*Natur erleben auf die aktive Tour.*
http://www.zeit.de/angebote/norwegen/aktive-erlebnisse/index

*Lauter Heynckes haut auf den Tisch*
http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/27012012/73/bundesliga-lauter-heynckes-haut-tisch.html

*Killt Anti-Baby-Pille Donau-Fische?*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...nti-Baby-Pille-Donau-Fische;art372553,5344622

*Pacht und Plakettengebühr für Vereine aussetzen*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...ettengebuehr-fuer-vereine-aussetzen-1.2688799

*Ein Mufflon als Wandschmuck*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-aus-Reinsdorf-uebt-das-seltene-Handwerk.html

*Europas schönstes Roadmovie: Nächster Halt: Faszination Norwegen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/specials/v...2093/Naechster-Halt-Faszination-Norwegen.html

* Fänge erneut stark rückläufig*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/60453244/faenge-erneut-stark-ruecklaeufig

*Angler wollen die Gourmets anlocken*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenzingen/angler-wollen-die-gourmets-anlocken--55282511.html

*Generationswechsel bei den Angelsportlern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/voerstetten/generationswechsel-bei-den-angelsportlern--55286345.html

*Angler haben viel zu tun*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-haben-viel-zu-tun--55285373.html

*Angler fordern: Alkoholverbot im Erin-Park muss her*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/cas...olverbot-im-erin-park-muss-her-id6294005.html

*Im Zeichen des 60-Jährigen*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11614043.htm

*Quappen: 726 Kilometer für einen seltenen Fisch*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi.../726-Kilometer-fuer-einen-seltenen-Fisch.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Westfalenhalle: Das etwas andere Casting bei der Messe „Jagd & Hund“ in ...*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dor...und-in-westfalenhalle-dortmund-id6298730.html

*Ruten aus Bambus im Schaufenster*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1037634251521&listid=1037201080319

*Wasserqualität bereitet Kopfzerbrechen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/teningen/wasserqualitaet-bereitet-kopfzerbrechen--55313088.html

*Gwen Stefani bringt ihren Kids das Angeln bei*
http://www.viply.de/?p=57371

*Eicher Ortsbürgermeister Willius ehrt Sportler und würdigt ehrenamtlich Tätige ...*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/vg-eich/eich/11618141.htm

* Bobingen: Augsburger Christbäume landen in der Wertach*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...tbaeume-landen-in-der-Wertach-id18546726.html

*1300 Besucher bei der 9. Süddeutschen Karpfen- und Wallermesse*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...hen-Karpfen-und-Wallermesse;art372551,5347640

*Eine kleine, aber aktive Gemeinschaft*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/eine-kleine-aber-aktive-gemeinschaft--55314130.html

*Endlich wieder mehr Fische an der Rute*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...angerfolge-Raumsanierung-Nachwuchssorgen.html

*Gewässerverschmutzung in Rinnenthal : Wasser-Zement-Gemisch lässt Fische sterben*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Gemisch-laesst-Fische-sterben-id18547406.html

*Gold für Weis und Walcher*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/a...ein-Vorstand-Hauptversammlung;art4299,1316526

*Video – Gwen Stefani & Gavin Rossdale beim Angeln*
http://www.smash247.com/star/news/details/video-gwen-stefani-gavin-rossdale-beim-angeln-02765/

*Kulturschock in Grönland Rentier in der Tiefkühltruhe*
http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/ausland/0,1518,802468,00.html

*Meringerinnen feierten: Beste Laune am Loch Ness*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/friedberg/Beste-Laune-am-Loch-Ness-id18556901.html

* Bobingen: Überalterung ist auch Thema in der Fischwelt*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...t-auch-Thema-in-der-Fischwelt-id18554906.html

*Angler treffen sich in Gerolstein*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...er-treffen-sich-in-Gerolstein;art8069,3047663

*Immer mehr Leutesheimer an der Angel*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=8149

*500 Fische sterben wegen Bauarbeiten an einer Brücke*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Bauarbeiten-an-einer-Bruecke-id18548766.html

*Winter macht Fischen im Bosporus zu schaffen*
http://www.stern.de/news2/aktuell/winter-macht-fischen-im-bosporus-zu-schaffen-1780181.html

*Kraftwerkspläne bei Neustadt wohl vom Tisch*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...t_/752584/kraftwerksplaene_bei_neustadt_.html

*"Jessicas Opa ist da und macht unseren Garten"*
http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/769300145.html

*Balzheimer Fischer bestätigten Vorstandsmitglieder in ihren Ämtern*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d...ein-Vorstand-Hauptversammlung;art4299,1316526

*Junge Menschen kümmern sich um den Kallenborn*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...lenborn-Weiher-Jugendgruppe;art239496,4158851

*Im April beginnt die Angelsaison im Tannheimer Tal*
http://www.touristiklounge.de/reiseziele/im-april-beginnt-die-angelsaison-im-tannheimer-tal

*Im Einsatz für die Natur*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ihringen/im-einsatz-fuer-die-natur-x2x--55411307.html

*«Mission Impossible» am Alpenrhein*
http://www.suedostschweiz.ch/zeitung/mission-impossible-am-alpenrhein

*Die Lindower Seen sind noch nicht sicher*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-die-Segler-wagen-sich-bisher-nicht-aufs.html

*Jägervereinigung auf Fachmesse*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...egervereinigung-auf-Fachmesse;art5642,1319649

*Reto Francioni: Der Mannschaftsspieler bleibt Einzelkämpfer*
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...ftsspieler-bleibt-einzelkaempfer/6136704.html

*Fluorn-Winzeln: Angeln kann auch anstrengend sein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.dd14d09c-1528-4b69-87e6-e3967c796c9f.html

*Kritik an Liegeplätzen der Kähne*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1007520/

*Info: Angeln ohne Erlaubnis*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/berlin/article1897062/Angeln-ohne-Erlaubnis.html

*Ein Angler ohne Fisch*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1270543

*Eichstätt: Angler leisten 4000 Arbeitsstunden*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/k...-leisten-4000-Arbeitsstunden;art74356,2552578

*Angler fangen fünf Zentner Fisch*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/e...983291_Angler_fangen_fuenf_Zentner_Fisch.html

*Angler stellen sich neu auf*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rn/vg-langenlonsheim/bretzenheim/11625342.htm

*STIMME aktuell: Angler contra Kanuten auf Kocher und Jagst*
http://www.stimme.de/heilbronn/hn/S...Kanuten-auf-Kocher-und-Jagst;art31502,2362111

*166 Mitglieder hat der ASV an der Angel*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal..._166_Mitglieder_hat_der_ASV_an_der_Angel.html

*KOMMENTAR: Die Bahn kann nicht anders*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/kommentar-die-bahn-kann-nicht-anders--55448412.html

*Wie Diplomaten in Berlin ungestraft sündigen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1896964/Wie-Diplomaten-in-Berlin-ungestraft-suendigen.html

*Zerwürfnis im Fischereiverein*
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...en/334010_Zerwuerfnis-im-Fischereiverein.html

*Für Angler mit Handicap*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Steg-am-Gohlitzsee-ist-fertig-Platz-fuer.html

*Will sich jemand am Fischereiverein rächen?*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...mand-am-Fischereiverein-raechen;art312,247917

*Oberlahn-Fischer halten Kurs*
http://www.fnp.de/nnp/region/lokale...hnfischer-halten-kurs_rmn01.c.9569308.de.html

*Fisch gefangen? – Star Style: Gwen Stefanis cooles Angler-Outfit*
http://www.promiflash.de/star-style-gwen-stefanis-cooles-angler-outfit-12020415.html

* Pflichtpauschale zeigt schnelle Wirkung*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/11633360.htm

*Angler streben eine Pacht- Gemeinschaft an*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weil...ben-eine-pacht-gemeinschaft-an--55531368.html

*Erst jäten, dann angeln*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/erst-jaeten-dann-angeln--55530043.html

*Volles Programm im Naturpark*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Petrijuenger-in-Arbeit-Exkursion-Auf-den.html

*Fest für die ganze Familie: Angelshow in Weddendorf soll viele Besucher anziehen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...-Weddendorf-soll-viele-Besucher-anziehen.html

*Angler freuen sich über fette Beute*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...euen-sich-ueber-fette-Beute;art372587,5356955

*Angler in Sorge: Kormorane fresse die Lenne leer*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...orge-kormorane-fresse-lenne-leer-1589156.html

*BrandenburgNews: Unglück: Angler im Eis eingebrochenund ertrunken*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...-Angler-im-Eis-eingebrochenund-ertrunken.html

*Tod auf dem Stienitzsee - Angler im Eis eingebrochen*
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/...angler-im-eis-eingebrochen-22471474.bild.html

*Brandenburg: Tod auf dem Stienitzsee – Angler im Eis eingebrochen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...m-Stienitzsee-Angler-im-Eis-eingebrochen.html

*Zarte Pflänzchen setzen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*„Unser Protest war ohne Erfolg“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/altena/unser-protest-war-ohne-erfolg-id6318547.html

* Forellenvirus aus Frankreich verschont Angler*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-bad-sobernheim/sobernheim/11637902.htm

*Bersenbrücker Angler:Silberne Ehrennadel für Hans Haller*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/60640216/bersenbruecker-angler-silberne-ehrennadel-fuer-hans-haller

*Vereinte Kräfte*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...erzeit-Vereine-registriert-Foerderverein.html

*Tod auf dem Stienitzsee - Angler im Eis eingebrochen*
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/poli...er-im-eis-eingebrochen,10809296,11579912.html

*Für künftige Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Pruefung-am-Februar-noch-bis-Wochenende.html

*Spreenhagener Angler sorgen für Ordnung*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1007969/

*Florian Hoffmann und Björn Gaedtke neue Könige*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...ffmann-und-Bj%F6rn-Gaedtke-neue-K%F6nige.html

*Schlittschuh-Läuferin saß auf Eisscholle fest*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/freizei...939879/pensionistin-eisscholle-gerettet.story

*Wolfstätt« im Freudentaumel*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=8182


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Wenn der Angler aufs Eis geht*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...ln/1873626_Wenn_der_Angler_aufs_Eis_geht.html

*Ehrung für den Fisch-Doktor aus Plaue*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ung-fuer-den-Fisch-Doktor-aus-Plaue-226861433

* Angeln statt Pläne wälzen*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/kaufungen/angeln-statt-plaene-waelzen-1592664.html

*Tattoo-Mörder angeklagt*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/vermischtes/article13856208/Tattoo-Moerder-angeklagt.html

*Heinz Jockers ist Ehrenvorsitzender*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herbolzheim/heinz-jockers-ist-ehrenvorsitzender--55610925.html

*Fische in ihrem Element noch gut aufgehoben*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...che-in-ihrem-Element-noch-gut-aufgehoben.html

*Person und Programm*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/stockach/info/Person-und-Programm;art1014502,5362384

*Nachhaltigkeit hat Vorrang vor schnellem Fang*
http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/ta/tauberbischofsheim/20120209_mmm0000002845631.html

* PETA: Zoo Halle soll Tiere durch Menschen austauschen*
http://www.halleforum.de/Halle-Nach...e-soll-Tiere-durch-Menschen-austauschen/36091

*Fröhliche Eiszeit auf Sand gebaut*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ehliche-Eiszeit-auf-Sand-gebaut;art217,249350

*Mordanklage erhoben: Warum Tätowierer Raoul S. sterben musste*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1899805/Warum-Taetowierer-Raoul-S-sterben-musste.html

* Malwettbewerb zur Aqua-Fisch*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...alwettbewerb-zur-Aqua-Fisch;art410936,5366551

*Angeln an Hohenwarte-Stausee auf Eis gelegt*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Angeln-an-Hohenwarte-Stausee-auf-Eis-gelegt-586670975

* Eisangler mögen es kalt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Droht ein großes Fischsterben?*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...g/1874284_Droht_ein_grosses_Fischsterben.html

*Ehrungen für Vereinstreue und Erfolge beim Angeln*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/11651798.htm

*Schwedenfreizeit für Jugendliche ab 15 Jahren vom 11. bis 25. Juli 2012*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...ren-vom-11-bis-25-Juli-2012-_arid,132092.html

*Eisläufer setzen Fische unter Stress - Angler wollen Lichtfenster freischieben*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...-Angler-wollen-Lichtfenster-freischieben.html

*Kriechend zum Angelloch*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ger-Feuerwehrleute-uebten-sehr-lebensnah.html

*Umweltamt: alles ok am Bachlauf*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/efringen-kirchen/umweltamt-alles-ok-am-bachlauf--55735418.html

* Nadelöhr des Ludwigskanals an der Bahn bleibt bestehen*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...skanals-an-der-bahn-bleibt-bestehen-1.1843371

*Einen Camper mieten bietet unvergleichliche Freiheit*
http://www.deaf-deaf.de/?p=222571

* Buntes - Die 10 kuriosesten Fußball-Verletzungen*
http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/12022012/73/buntes-10-kuriosesten-fussball-verletzungen.html

*Bauplatz Baggerkiete*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1327924540631

*Glitschig: Gwen Stefanis Kingston (5) fängt Fisch*
http://www.promiflash.de/glitschig-gwen-stefanis-kingston-5-faengt-fisch-12021244.html

*Das Geheimnis der Dorschfliege*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Landrat-Gilde-gibt-Tipps-zum-Angeln-Das.html

*Bauplatz Baggerkiete*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Herr über Fische und Flüsse*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/herr-ueber-fische-und-fluesse-id6341651.html

*Feuerwehren üben Eisrettung*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1008952/


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Greußener Angelverein setzt erstmals Störe ein*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...elverein-setzt-erstmals-Stoere-ein-2089453606

*Alaska- unendlich viele Sehenswürdigkeiten*
http://www.rp-online.de/video/ratgeber/reisen/alaska-unendlich-viele-sehenswuerdigkeiten-1.2703355

*Echt abgehärtet: Im Bikini zum Eis-Angeln*
http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boul...t-im-bikini-zum-eisangeln_3204740_705206.html

*Mit heißem Glühwein und ruhiger Route auf dem See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...im-Eisangeln-am-Wochenende-Fischerglueck.html

*Fette Beute unter dem Eis*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/SYKER-KURIER/535316/Fette-Beute-unter-dem-Eis.html

* Nico Holznagel fängt Hecht von 8 560 Gramm*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...olznagel-faengt-hecht-8560-gramm-1599782.html

* Brigachtal: Angler erleben ein ruhiges Jahr*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ahr.b9830b93-32ed-4710-9de3-ef893568be0b.html

*Angler lehnen Vorgaben ab*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/angler-lehnen-vorgaben-ab-id6341028.html

*Mit Gespür für Anstand und Sitte*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1009192/

*Eisangeln bringt nicht nur Mensch in Gefahr*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...angeln-bringt-nicht-nur-Mensch-in-Gefahr.html

*Fliegebindekurse für Angler*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=74911

*Amtsgericht: Kein Petri Heil auf Mallorca*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dor...verbotene-angel-im-handgepaeck-id6348187.html

*Biber im Pietjes Bruch*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-sued/nettetal/nachrichten/biber-im-pietjes-bruch-1.2713115

* Trolling Master Bornholm 2012*
http://www.bornholm-netz.de/174/2012-0063/trolling-master-bornholm-2012.html

*Eiskalte Rettung aus dem Weichpfuhl*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...indern-die-Gefahren-des-Winters-Eiskalte.html

*Angelsportverein Schlangen zieht Bilanz*
http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a..._Angelsportverein_Schlangen_zieht_Bilanz.html

*Ein frostiges Vergnügen*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten/landkreis-stendal/seehausen/frostiges-vergnuegen-1602030.html

*Fisch- und Männerfang Playmate Aylin geht gerne angeln*
http://www.blick.ch/erotik/playmate-aylin-geht-gerne-angeln-id1768866.html

*Augsburg: Angler bauen Cannabis an – und fliegen noch vor der erhofften Ernte auf*
http://www.donaukurier.de/nachrichten/bayern/Augsburg-Haftstrafe-fuer-Haschbrueder;art155371,2559676

*Studentin Aylin (26) aus Hamburg zeigt sich auch gern nackt So schön, so ...*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/playmate/aylin-aus-hamburg-22657398.bild.html

*Bei dieser Messe beißen die Angler wohl wieder an*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-die-Angler-wohl-wieder-an-_arid,5207707.html

* Schramberg: Gefangener Fisch kriegt keinen Wurm*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...urm.6cda665b-0010-44f6-839c-2cbcc12934a3.html

*Sachsen-Anhalt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546

*Brief aus Oklahoma Indianer angelt Orden von 1928*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1328863630399.shtml

*Vorarlberg Online Bikini-Girls angeln bei eisiger Kälte*
http://www.vol.at/bikini-girls-angeln-bei-eisiger-kaelte/3170565

*Staatsoberhaupt und Meistersegler: König Harald wird 75*
http://www.europeonline-magazine.eu...istersegler-koenig-harald-wird-75_190791.html

*Der Seerundweg in Schutterwald bleibt erhalten*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...news_lokales&table=artikel_offenburg&id=27539

* Hölzerne Bühne im Angler- und Biber-Revier*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Lilo Holl wird zur ersten Ehrenkassierin ernannt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schw...-ersten-ehrenkassierin-ernannt--55943638.html

*Kormoran scheidet die Geister*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958319&listid=1018348861749

*Elbfischer Zeeck kritisiert Saugbaggerei*
http://www.cn-online.de/lokales/new...dex]=0&cHash=62f5a200061f6b8979e0047567afbdae

*Kleine Globetrotter für den Frieden*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/herrsching/kleine-globetrotter-frieden-1605607.html

*Frisst teuren Fischbesatz*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Pößnecker Vereine: Von Antennengemeinschaft bis Johannisloge*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...tennengemeinschaft-bis-Johannisloge-820685144

*Trotz milder Temperaturen und Warnungen der Berliner Feuerwehr wagen sich ...*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/ist-das-noch-eisangeln-oder-schon-pfuetzenfischen-article1390532.html

*Sportbegeisterter Herrscher: König Harald wird 75*
http://www.krone.at/Stars-Society/S...g_Harald_wird_75-Norwegen_feiert-Story-312028

*Petrijünger angeln wieder ungestört*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...60_Petrijuenger_angeln_wieder_ungestoert.html

*Balingen: Kinder angeln wie die Inuit*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...uit.9447efb4-453e-4b3b-8f4c-73ad407139e3.html

*Westerkappelns Petrijünger angeln ungestört*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/60964787/westerkappelns-petrijuenger-angeln-ungestoert

*Angler des Altkreises starten neu als Regionalverband*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...f8f2a3261c642bd31dee801&param=news&id=3372439

*Angler planen Jubiläum : Angler feiern Geburtstag ihres Vereins*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ilaeum-Angler-feiern-Geburtstag-ihres-Vereins

*Petrijünger angeln wieder ungestört*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...60_Petrijuenger_angeln_wieder_ungestoert.html

*Weniger Müll dank Präsenz*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/weniger-muell-dank-praesenz-id6373619.html

*Schönhauser Anglerverein zählt mit 222 Mitgliedern zu den größten im Land*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...222-Mitgliedern-zu-den-groessten-im-Land.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* POL-BI: Motorschlauchboot aus Garage gestohlen - Hinweise erbeten*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...uchboot-aus-garage-gestohlen-hinweise-erbeten

*Pfeilschnell durch das kühle Nass*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...hnell-durch-das-kuehle-Nass-_arid,405239.html

*Die Angler am Herd sahnen den ersten Preis ab*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/die-angler-am-herd-sahnen-den-ersten-preis-ab--56048830.html

*Der schnelle Weg zum Fischereischein*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...nelle-Weg-zum-Fischereischein;art2442,1907343

*Sportfischer verlängern Pachtvertrag für den Mühlteich*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...ngern-Pachtvertrag-f%FCr-den-M%FChlteich.html

*"Ja, sind die den Lebensmüde?"*
http://www.bild.de/ka/p/ugc/22734630.bild.html

*Staatsoberhaupt und Meistersegler: König Harald wird 75*
http://www.tt.com/csp/cms/sites/tt/...pt-und-meistersegler-könig-harald-wird-75.csp

*Am Ende von Amerika: Die Florida Keys*
http://www.mainpost.de/ueberregiona...e-von-Amerika-Die-Florida-Keys;art548,6628492

*Tagebuch eines Regenwurms*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...beck/tagebuch-eines-regenwurms-id6387103.html

*Schotterstraßen in marodem Zustand / Asphalt aber nicht erwünscht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...em-Zustand-Asphalt-aber-nicht-erwuenscht.html

*Angelverein blickt auf erfolgreiches Jahr zurück*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...in-blickt-auf-erfolgreiches-Jahr-zurueck.html

*Edersee: Lebensgefahr beim Fischen*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...dersee-lebensgefahr-beim-fischen-1610940.html

* Rauchs gehen in Rente Ein Leben für die Angel*
http://www.br.de/radio/bayern1/sendungen/mittags-in-muenchen/fischer-ausbilder-ehepaar-rauch100.html

*Hauptziele sind gesunde Gewässer*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/6176941_Hauptziele_sind_gesunde_Gewaesser.html

* Mit dem Kopf in der Tasche durch Berlin*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/tatorte/gericht/mit-dem-kopf-in-der-tasche-durch-berlin-article1394705.html

*Junger Mann wurde erwischt Fischwilderer: Ich wollte nicht angeln*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1329917456550.shtml

*Alaska - Wildnis als Erlebnis*
http://www.rp-online.de/video/ratgeber/reisen/alaska-wildnis-als-erlebnis-1.2703355

*Motorboot-Angeln - Trolling Master Bornholm 2012*
http://motorboot24.com/motorboot-angeln-trolling-master-bornholm-2012/

*Zivilgesellschaft in Russland Mit der Angelrute auf die Straße*
http://www.taz.de/Zivilgesellschaft-in-Russland/!88296/

*Barsch wird Fisch des Jahres der Meppener Angelfischer*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/61067968/barsch-wird-fisch-des-jahres-der-meppener-angelfischer

*«Junge Spiegler» üben am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317508&listid=1121028317477

*Angler sorgen sich um ihre Seen*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gross-gerau/trebur/Angler-sorgen-sich-um-ihre-Seen;art1261,2649733

*Metalldieb am Vereinsheim*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Kormoran bleibt auch in Kalbsrieth ein gefräßiges Problem*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...albsrieth-ein-gefraessiges-Problem-1605594803

*Blutrot: Angelteich Lander gesperrt*
http://www.uena.de/lokales/uetersen/3375976/blutrot-angelteich-lander-gesperrt

* Auswaschen der Geldbeutel*
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/514381/troisdorf

* Tourismus treibt Umsatz in Millionenhöhe*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...il/760443/tourismus_treibt_umsatz_in_mil.html

*180 Angler fangen 180 Kilogramm Fisch*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...12/180-Angler-fangen-180-Kilogramm-Fisch.html

*Ramsauer hilft den Fischen*
http://www.rp-online.de/politik/deutschland/ramsauer-hilft-den-fischen-1.2730116

*Fischsterben im Mühlgraben*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317468&listid=1121028317460

*Ich bin immer noch verliebt«*
http://www.kreisbote.de/lokal_nachr.../1/1/-ich-bin-immer-noch-verliebt-1330071259/

*Sachsen prüft Abschaffung der Fischereiabgabe*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...affung-der-Fischereiabgabe-artikel7914963.php

*Umweltminister: Abschaffung der Fischereiabgabe geplant*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...affung-der-fischereiabgabe-22834196.bild.html

*Mit dem Bauch nach oben*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_borken/nienborg/1903868_Mit_dem_Bauch_nach_oben.html

* Maritime Abenteuer: Männerurlaube mit Angeln*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis...uer-Maennerurlaube-mit-Angeln;art4333,1352859

*Angler brechen auf zugefrorenem See ein*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angler-brechen-auf-zugefrorenem-see-ein/id_54306644/index?news

*Angelsportler bedauern: Kaum Leben im Fluss*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/angelsportler-bedauern-kaum-leben-im-fluss--56309939.html

*Ein Verein macht(e) es vor*
http://www.uena.de/lokales/uetersen/3378244/ein-verein-machte-es-vor

*Drei Trauerfälle: 50. Jubiläum wird in kleinem Rahmen gefeiert*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...ird-in-kleinem-Rahmen-gefeiert;art765,6637674

*Hechingen: Freddy Sommer fängt erneut den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sch.2a62cfb3-b265-4e7b-925a-67497188e714.html

*Abschaffung der Fischereiabgabe geplant*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...ischereiabgabe-geplant_article1330335356.html

*Kupfer: „Leistungen der Angler unschätzbar“*
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...gen-der-Angler-unschaetzbar_article12302.html

*Weiher schon wieder eingesaut*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/602085/

*Angler aus ganz Deutschland werden wieder in Burg erwartet*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...utschland-werden-wieder-in-Burg-erwartet.html

*Angler rechnen weiter mit Turbinenprojekt*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/lollar/11707075.htm

*Ein Kindergarten für Fische*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...in-Kindergarten-fuer-Fische;art161725,3075878

*Hoher Mitgliederschwund: 63 Mitglieder sind aus AV Neptun ausgetreten*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...sind-aus-AV-Neptun-ausgetreten;art997,1570031

*Semlin: Vater und Sohn in Eis eingebrochen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...emlin-Vater-und-Sohn-in-Eis-eingebrochen.html

*Frühlingsputz für Menschen und Tiere*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schwetzingen/region_schwetzingen/20120227_mmm0000002930645.html

*Licht und Schatten in der Idylle*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...icht-und-Schatten-in-der-Idylle;art211,256513

*Mit TT-Line in den Angelurlaub nach Schweden - „Beißt schon einer?“*
http://www.touristiklounge.de/reiseziele/mit-tt-line-den-angelurlaub-nach-schweden-bei-t-schon-einer

*Schraubenmännchen als tolles Geschenk für jede Gelegenheit*
http://www.presseschleuder.com/2012/02/schraubenmannchen-als-tolles-geschenk-fur-jede-gelegenheit/


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dicker Fisch: Anglern fehlen 20 000 Euro*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...dicker-fisch-anglern-fehlen-euro-1620989.html

*Fangergebnisse bei den Anglern weiterhin rückläufig*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/pet...e_bei_den_anglern_weiterhin_ruecklaeufig.html

*Gewässer gehen an Land*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-Seen-in-Gross-und-Klein-Behnitz-werden.html

*Nordhausen: Teich mit Atemnot*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ecific/Nordhausen-Teich-mit-Atemnot-517608345

*Angelkarten wieder für alle*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1330408976636

*Drei Wünsche für das Paradies*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/lokales/bamberg/Drei-Wuensche-fuer-das-Paradies;art212,256156,C

*Die Last des Anglers*
http://www.schaufenster-bonn.de/rag-rsg-sf/docs/515501/hardtberg

*Angler treffen sich*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/MITTELSACHSEN/MITTWEIDA/Angler-treffen-sich-artikel7918471.php

*Steuern: Lübeck kommt auf den Hund*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=75234

*Kelheim: Einbruch in Anglergeschäft*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...Einbruch-in-Anglergeschaeft;art152783,2567333

*Fish'n'Chicks!*
http://www.20min.ch/life/story/11154154

*Roter See gibt Rätsel auf*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachr...d]=613&cHash=380b513c8d3c39895e98452c817076a0

*Äschen-Bestand erhöhen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/aeschen-bestand-erhoehen-id6409313.html

*Burger Angler sauer auf Kanufahrer*
http://zeitungen.boyens-medien.de/a...tikel/burger-angler-sauer-auf-kanufahrer.html

* Kassier Robert S. und sein Geheimnis*
http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/bayern/kassier-robert-sein-geheimnis-1629175.html

*Angler finden allerlei Unrat im Rhein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...en-allerlei-Unrat-im-Rhein;art1015193,5399182

*Ein Aufstieg für Fische*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Ein-Aufstieg-fuer-Fische;art5612,1360148

*Kampf für ein Ökosystem*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohenlimburg/kampf-fuer-ein-oekosystem-id6413652.html

*Schlichting: Riesiger Wels als Attraktion*
http://zeitungen.boyens-medien.de/a...schlichting-riesiger-wels-als-attraktion.html

*Zu wenige Angler bei Gewässersäuberung im Einsatz*
http://www.ga-online.de/index.php?id=540&did=53140

*Silvia Le macht die richtig fetten Fänge*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/silvia-le-macht-die-richtig-fetten-faenge-id6421298.html

*Vor dem Angeln steht Pflege*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Der Kormoran bleibt weiter Fischers Feind*
http://content.stuttgarter-zeitung....er-kormoran-bleibt-weiter-fischers-feind.html

*„Lenne bei Anglern in guten Händen“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...e-bei-anglern-in-guten-haenden-id6418901.html

*Angler aus altem Neckar gerettet*
http://www.kfv-heilbronn.de/einsaetze.php?id=11816

*Zwischen Forellenparadies und Katastrophengebiet*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...dies-und-Katastrophengebiet;art410964,5401297

*Angler auf See gekentert - Mann in Lebensgefahr*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/...gekentert-51-jaehriger-in-lebensgefahr-1.html

*Leckereien an Land gezogen*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis_borken/nienborg/1916018_Leckereien_an_Land_gezogen.html

*Kochabend beim Angelverein : Leckereien an Land gezogen*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...d-beim-Angelverein-Leckereien-an-Land-gezogen

*Bootsunfall auf dem "Tiefen See"*
http://www.mvpo.com/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=12429&cHash=4780d357f82670bc489f80814e75868a

*Traktor Häsen war eine Macht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-Feld-lief-Freitagabend-in-der-Kraatzer.html

*"Anwälte der Natur" feiern Geburtstag*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...657_Anwaelte-der-Natur-feiern-Geburtstag.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler stolz auf gute Wasserqualität*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...lz-auf-gute-Wasserqualitaet;art372541,5402787

*Angler-Vorstand wieder komplett*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-Vorstand-wieder-komplett;art372518,5402877

*Angler geht Flaschenpost ins Netz*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...817181/Angler-geht-Flaschenpost-ins-Netz.html

*Angler stirbt nach dramatischer Rettung*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angelunfall103.html

*Bräunlingen: Detlev Hurtig neues Ehrenmitglied*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ied.d225a920-86cb-467b-bb69-81cabbbad988.html

*51-Jähriger verstirbt heute nach Anglerunglück*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...gekentert-51-jaehriger-in-lebensgefahr-1.html

*Wechsel an Führungsspitze*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1011913/

*Siechenweiher droht zu kippen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...chenweiher-droht-zu-kippen-_arid,5216976.html

*Stadtrat in Sandau ist sich einig: Walter Mahn gehört ins Goldene Buch*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...nig-Walter-Mahn-gehoert-ins-Goldene-Buch.html

*Angler- und Aquarienmesse „Aqua-Fisch“ bietet in Friedrichshafen eine neue ...*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...fen-eine-neue-Aktionshalle-_arid,5217489.html

*Auf Angler ist Verlass*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...uer-KAV-Vorstand-ist-der-alte-Auf-Angler.html

*Mobile Wakeboard-Anlage am Raunheimer Waldsee: Angler nur bedingt erfreut*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/11738422.htm

*Angler stirbt nach Bootsunfall*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...623dc97bb344b2248dd6b35&param=news&id=3384904

*Wels schlägt sich jahrelang den Bauch voll*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...sich-jahrelang-den-Bauch-voll;art5642,1364954

*Aufbau der Schutzhütte im Mittelpunkt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bahlingen/aufbau-der-schutzhuette-im-mittelpunkt--56604151.html

*Viel Aufwand für die Jugend*
https://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/.../Viel-Aufwand-fuer-die-Jugend;art5656,1365322

*Verdacht auf Schwarzfischer am Bruckensee*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales...-Schwarzfischer-am-Bruckensee;art5608,1364910

*Spreewald ist Geheimtipp für Angler*
http://www.lr-online.de/tipps-und-t...-ist-Geheimtipp-fuer-Angler;art113259,3710532

*Angler (70) verirrte sich*
http://www.regionews.at/?set_ActivMenu=350&special=details&News_ID=30851

*Gesunder Zeitvertreib in der schönen Natur*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...vertreib-in-der-schoenen-Natur;art751,3084608

*Angler treffen sich in Gerolstein*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ler-treffen-sich-in-Gerolstein;art753,3084381

*POL-EL: Täter nach Überfall auf Angler am Bunte-See ermittelt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...eberfall-auf-angler-am-bunte-see-ermittelt/gn

*Rauch ist nicht nur negativ*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...g/ketsch/rauch-ist-nicht-nur-negativ-1.491046

*Erfolgreiches Jahr*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11741583.htm

*Angelromantik in Südschweden*
http://www.eltern.de/news/familie-und-urlaub/reise/gewinnspiel-angeln-suedschweden-1.html

* Mit diesen Themen: Starke Sprüche am Nockherberg, Angeln in Niederbayern ...*
http://www.kanal8.de/Bayern/Niederbayern/Artikel/1126633/Unverdorben-in-den-Morgen/

*Gwen Stefani: Kind und Karriere sind ein Albtraum*
http://www.viply.de/?p=58652

*- Bloß nichts ändern im Maasgrund*
http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg/bloss-nichts-aendern-im-maasgrund,1472864,11785754.html

*Hering satt am Schwedtsee*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1012382/

*Umweltministerin Rumpf weiht das modernisierte Fischbruthaus des ...*
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...essportfischerverbandes-ein_article12381.html

*Dietingen: Flachwurzler am Pappelsee entfernt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rnt.f18a32a2-0024-49cc-b7d6-f37684ed1cca.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erst zur Prüfung, dann zum Angeln*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...ur-Pruefung-dann-zum-Angeln-_arid,139193.html

*Friedrichshafener Aqua-Fisch lockt Guppy-Freunde und Peta-Aktivisten auf die Messe*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...a-Aktivisten-auf-die-Messe-_arid,5219400.html

*Kuriose Sportler-Verletzungen*
http://kurier.at/sport/sportmix/4487848-kuriose-sportler-verletzungen.php

* Angler verunglückte tödlich an der Küste vor Arucas*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...unglueckte-toedlich-an-der-kueste-vor-arucas/

*Rastatt/ Baden-Baden: Öl auf der Murg/ Diebstahl von Baustelle*
http://www.boulevard-baden.de/lokal...-auf-der-murg-diebstahl-von-baustelle-486207/

*Anerkennung für nahezu 40 Jahre im Vorstand*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/anerkennung-fuer-nahezu-40-jahre-im-vorstand--56745545.html

*Weener: Kleine Geschäfte haben es schwer*
http://www.oz-online.de/index.php?id=542&did=53336

*Angelkursus ist Männersache : Üben mit Gummifisch*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...lkursus-ist-Maennersache-Ueben-mit-Gummifisch

*Kein Fischsterben mehr: „Uns geht es um das Leben in der Streu“*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...t-es-um-das-Leben-in-der-Streu;art777,6663583

*„Gebisse und Westgeld im Becken“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...werker-Torsten-Scholz-und-Bodo-Ehrensack.html

*Neunauge ist Fisch des Jahres 2012*
http://www.tauchen.de/aktuell/news/detail.php?objectID=6584&class=59

*Beim ESV Bischofsheim drei Vorstandsposten nicht besetzt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/bischofsheim/11753450.htm

*Einsatz des Angelsportvereins „Früh auf“ Frühjahrsputz beschert einige ...*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...ahrsputz_beschert_einige_ueberraschungen.html

*Schlamm, vermehrter Algenwuchs und geringe Wasserstände in den Gewässern ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...enwuchs-und-geringe-Wasserstaende-in-den.html

*Mann stirbt bei Kajaktour auf Ostsee*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1287262

*Gute Fangquote für die neue Aqua-Fisch 2012 in Friedrichshafen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...ch-2012-in-Friedrichshafen-_arid,5220795.html

*Volle Fahrt voraus*
http://www.tagesblick.de/aus_den_ländern/29/3103/1/magdeboot_2012.html

*Weidner: Das Backfischfest könnte morgen starten!*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...-backfischfest-konnte-morgen-starten-1.499413

*El Hierro: Sperrgebiet für Angler und Taucher! "Neue Erdbeben am Wochenende ...*
http://www.saz-aktuell.com/Verschie...ben-am-Wochenende-wieder-mehr-CO2-/22094.html

*Saubere Gewässer und viele Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*20 400 Besucher bei Aqua-Fisch 2012*
http://www.ibn-online.de/artikel/1016/Friedrichshafen-20-400-Besucher-bei-Aqua-Fisch-2012

*Angler in ruhigem Gewässer*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/Angler-in-ruhigem-Gewaesser;art5533,1374770

*Angler trotzen Wind, Wetter und Kormoranen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...-Wind-Wetter-und-Kormoranen;art372455,5415312

*Bad-Dürrheim: Angler ärgern sich über Schwarzfischer*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...her.c7759bdd-1e97-4040-b974-2f3542ad424f.html

*Nicht selbstverständlich*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nroth-ueber-die-Menschen-die-im-Ehrenamt.html

*Alles in Ordnung gebracht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eitseinsatz-am-Preddoehler-Stausee-Alles.html

*Leiche lag im Fluss*
http://www.abendzeitung-nuernberg.de/default.aspx?ID=&showNews=1129228

*ASV hat runden Geburtstag fest im Blick*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/15176-asv-hat-runden-geburtstag-fest-im-blick>

*Passend zum Beifang*
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Angeln---der-lustigste-Sport-der-Welt-21037921

*Erst kommt die Arbeit, dann das Angeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...mt-die-Arbeit-dann-das-Angeln;art8068,3092021

*Von Posen, Haken und Ruten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...s-Mahlower-Fischereivereins-begaben-sich.html

*Angeln als Ausgleich zur virtuellen Welt*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...sgleich-zur-virtuellen-Welt;art372521,5416808

*Angeln bei Jugend beliebt*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Kreis/Ammerland/Apen/Artikel/2824104/Angeln-bei-Jugend-beliebt.html

*„Idealer Ausgleich zum Beruf“*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...201E;Idealer-Ausgleich-zum-Beruf&#x201C;.html

*Junge Angler sammeln Müll im Seenpark*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei.../Junge-Angler-sammeln-M%FCll-im-Seenpark.html

*Rosenfeld-Heiligenzimmern - Angler ehren erstmals Mitglieder Freude im Verein ...*
http://www.zak.de/artikel/124092/Rosenfeld-Heiligenzimmern-Angler-ehren-erstmals-Mitglieder

*Burladingen: Angelsportler zogen 41 Forellen an Land
*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...and.ee0e7b95-3105-437a-a1f2-08b4e9bc0e08.html

*Cannabis: Polizei hat die Feuerwehr gerufen*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...nnabis-polizei-hat-die-feuerwehr-gerufen.html

*Tierschützer retten Graureiher vor dem Hungertod*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...n-graureiher-vor-dem-hungertod-id6462855.html

*Angler erzielen beachtliche Fänge*
http://www.ovb-online.de/chiemgau/angler-erzielen-beachtliche-faenge-2026968.html

*Das Sorgenkind heißt Aal*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weisweil/das-sorgenkind-heisst-aal--57032884.html

*Frühjahrsputz am Eisenbahner-See*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...929062_Fruehjahrsputz_am_Eisenbahner_See.html

* Naturschutz - Was ist uns die Umwelt wert?*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/naturschutz-was-ist-uns-die-umwelt-wert-1.1310551

*Beim Fisch ist vieles Kopfsache*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/mindelheim/Beim-Fisch-ist-vieles-Kopfsache-id19227526.html

*Beamte raten zu Rettungswesten*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/nachrichten/mv/beamte-raten-zu-rettungswesten-1.404003

*Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt sehen Erfolge bei Wiederansiedlung*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angl...e-bei-wiederansiedlung/id_54880208/index?news

*Wenn die Angler fischen gehen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/werdohl/wenn-die-angler-fischen-gehen-id6471548.html

*So macht Angeln Spaß*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-duesseldorf/ratingen/nachrichten/so-macht-angeln-spass-1.2757751

*Am Haken Ruhe finden*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/huefingen/am-haken-ruhe-finden--57143542.html

*Rheinhausens Angler wollen Vereinsheim sanieren*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rhei...er-wollen-vereinsheim-sanieren--57140179.html

* 900 Mark Strafe für Forellenfangen*
http://www.lkz.de/home/lokales/stad...k-Strafe-fuer-Forellenfangen-_arid,46821.html

*Spürhund findet Granate*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/spuerhund-findet-granate-id6470955.html

*Kampfmittelräumdienst der Bezirksregierung vor Ort an der Lenne in Plettenberg ...*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...und-sorgt-stundenlange-aufregung-2150147.html

*Angelverband setzt zur Schonzeit 13 000 Forellen in die Neiße*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/An...3-000-Forellen-in-die-Neisse;art96090,3726922

*Brutaler Angler*
http://www.neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=69614

*Die Jagd nach dem größten Fisch*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/darmstadt/Die-Jagd-nach-dem-groessten-Fisch;art1231,2721022

*Gefesselt und fast ertränkt - Wer hat dir das angetan, kleine Hündin?*
http://www.express.de/koeln/gefesse...s-angetan--kleine-huendin-,2856,11920800.html

*10 000 Besucher auf der Messe "Angeln & Jagen"*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...-000-besucher-auf-der-messe-angeln-jagen.html

*Fabelwesen tanzt zu Harfenklang*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/fabelwesen-tanzt-zu-harfenklang-id6474963.html

*Forelle-Angler freuen sich auf Jubiläumsfeier*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ple...reuen-sich-auf-jubilaeumsfeier-id6476496.html

*"Petri heil" bei neuer Aufgabe*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1330409000331

*Petrijünger machen ihrem Ärger Luft*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1269499222174&listid=1269840467538

*Angler mehren Aal-Bestand im Meer*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...828553/Angler-mehren-Aal-Bestand-im-Meer.html

*Wehra jetzt wieder sauber*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/wehra-jetzt-wieder-sauber--57187591.html

*Aale und Barsche fürs Ziegelbrack*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...n/aale-barsche-fuers-ziegelbrack-2232314.html

*Schneller Hecht landet in der Pfanne*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...schneller-hecht-landet-in-der-pfanne-1.509236


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petri Heil am Rennsteig*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/Petri-Heil-am-Rennsteig;art83439,1938552

*Angeln: was früher war, was heute ist*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...nd-feiert-50-jaehriges-Bestehen;art217,263827

*Petrijünger halten Ordnung am See*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...erverband-Petrijuenger-halten-Ordnung-am.html

*Die Furcht ums Bürgerhaus geht um*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ssprechstunden-in-den-meisten-Ortsteilen.html

*24 Lehrgangsteilnehmer büffeln für Fischereischein*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...teilnehmer-bueffeln-fuer-Fischereischein.html

* Zur Fischerprüfung extra aus Österreich angereist*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...%FCfung-extra-aus-%D6sterreich-angereist.html

*Königsangler räumen an der Heilenbecke auf*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/enn...raeumen-an-der-heilenbecke-auf-id6483878.html

*KANTON LUZERN: Trend zu Patentfischerei*
http://www.wochen-zeitung.ch/index.asp?RubrikID=2&ArtikelID=30742

*Daseburger Angler verjüngen Vorstand*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...-Angler-verjuengen-Vorstand-_arid,142510.html

*Renaturierung der Ruhr in Arnsberg*
http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/news/detail.php?nr=64481&kategori

*Gute Beteiligung beim Anangeln*
http://www.langeoognews.de/index.ph...]=3765&cHash=58d8bc9ea3269799ec46b4bb53a87532

*20 Millionen Jungaale in Brandenburg*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...837/20-Millionen-Jungaale-in-Brandenburg.html

*Forellenangler aus Seenot gerettet*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...m-biggesee-aus-seenot-gerettet-id6483383.html

*Forellenangeln wieder an der Teichanlage*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...eln-wieder-an-der-Teichanlage;art5640,1388922

*Ferienhäuser für Angelfans*
http://relevant.at/wirtschaft/pr/492039/ferienhaeuser-fuer-angelfans.story

*Haus- und Gartenmarkt öffnet an der Gutenbergstraße*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...nmarkt-%F6ffnet-an-der-Gutenbergstra%DFe.html

*Warum "Jägermeister" zukünftig "Waldmeister" heißen sollte... (wenn es nach ...*
http://www.segapro.net/warum-jagerm...r-heisen-sollte-wenn-es-nach-peta-ginge-5850/

*Tierrechtsorganisation droht Backhaus mit Strafanzeige*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/tier...khaus-mit-strafanzeige/id_55023696/index?news

*Naturschutz empört Segler und Surfer*
http://www.kn-online.de/Lokales/Kiel/Naturschutz-empoert-Segler-und-Surfer

*MDR 1 RADIO SACHSEN-ANHALT unterwegs an der Helme*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/halle/schoenste-ecken100_zc-508684eb_zs-48437b3e.html

*ASV „Gut Fang“ Flörsheim feiert 50-jähriges Bestehen*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/11797138.htm

*Städte in Marokkos Süden Einsame Schönheiten*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,822756,00.html

*Australischer Angler harrt drei Tag mit Krokodilen aus*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/ho...-aus,1472782,11969548,view,asFirstTeaser.html

*Angelkarten für MV jetzt online zu kaufen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...7ecdea2ef1a933e07c71c92&param=news&id=3401038

*Die Messe für Freizeit in der Natur: Reiten-Jagen-Fischen*
http://www.dtoday.de/erfurt/lokal-n...-Natur-Reiten-Jagen-Fischen-_arid,143141.html

*Angelfahrten - ein teurer Spaß*
http://www.wedel-schulauer-tageblat...ache=1&cHash=0f9506a4c0a18175df43932555100943

*Literatur: „Fische füttern“: Böller, Angler und der Zukunft*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/buecher/...oeller-angler-und-der-zukunft_aid_727153.html

*Treffen für Reiter, Jäger und Angler*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...er-Reiter-Jaeger-und-Angler-_arid,143210.html

*Fische bekommen neues Zuhause*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/land/Fische-bekommen-neues-Zuhause;art5509,1392289

*Glasige Hoffnungsträger*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-Tausende-Jungaale-in-die-Gewaesser-von.html

*Abenteuerliches an der Ems – Karpfen 1,7 Kilogramm schwer*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/61804549/von-angelglueck-und-heugabel-attacken

* Zu guter Letzt*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article13943384/Zu-guter-Letzt.html

*Spezialtraining für Plinfa*
http://kurier.at/tv/index.php

*Saale-Putz und Abfisch-Aktion in der Saalfelder Lache*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...sch-Aktion-in-der-Saalfelder-Lache-1597044600

*Bea von Malchus - Shake Lear! - Freiburg - 25.03.2012*
http://www.regiomusik.de/veranstaltung/termin/466338/bea-von-malchus-shake-lear.html

*Aufseher ertappt Schwarzfischer am Anwaltinger See*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...arzfischer-am-Anwaltinger-See-id19359021.html

*Der Faustkampf und das Anglerlatein*
http://derstandard.at/1332323727187/Was-wurde-aus-Harry-Geier-Der-Faustkampf-und-das-Anglerlatein

*Wahlkampf mit Sparfisch*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=75818

*Fischzug mit Safari zum Forellen-Teich*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...s-Joachim-Hueber-und-Sohn-Oliver-richten.html

*Angler bieten Forellen an*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/gedern/11806852.htm

*Kanalgriller und Angler im Visier*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...algriller-und-angler-im-visier-id6493809.html

*Die Wörnitz Schlechte Noten im Bayerischen Flussbericht*
http://www.br.de/radio/bayern1/sendungen/mittags-in-schwaben/woernitz100.html

*Kuriose Funde: Bürger sammeln tonnenweise Müll*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/metelen/Buerger-sammeln-tonnenweise-Muell;art998,1596902

*Gewässer in sehr gutem Zustand*
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Gewaesser-in-sehr-gutem-Zustand;art5660,1393932

*Silzhütte nach Marderbesuch nicht nutzbar*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...utte-nach-marderbesuch-nicht-nutzbar-1.516959

*Der Gartengrill als Räucherofen: Robuster Alleskönner lässt keine Wünsche offen*
http://www.freie-pressemitteilungen.de/modules.php?name=PresseMitteilungen&file=article&sid=83038

*Angeln: Verband hielt Rückschau*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/12300428/61299/Verband-hielt-Rueckschau-Angeln.html

*Triberg: Angler setzen viele Forellen ein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.1ecc2c90-2148-40e8-8f70-a9746a6416fc.html

*256 Fische am Haken*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wutoeschingen/256-Fische-am-Haken;art372627,5436632

*Angler sorgen nach Winterpause für Ordnung am Teich*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...n-nach-Winterpause-fuer-Ordnung-am-Teich.html

*Internet soll junge Angler fischen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/internet-soll-junge-angler-fischen--57548134.html

*Angler im Glück*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-im-Glueck;art777,6695915

*15 Kubikmeter Müll entsorgt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schalksmuehle/15-kubikmeter-muell-entsorgt-id6500527.html

*Erotisch ist anders*
http://www.20min.ch/entertainment/story/11800867

*Rummel an der Grundschule*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/herscheid/rummel-an-der-grundschule-id6498765.html

*Auslandssemester wird zu Abenteuer*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...andssemester-wird-zu-abenteuer-id6499769.html

*Anglerbörse auch für den Nachwuchs attraktiv*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/luenen/anglerboerse-auch-fuer-den-nachwuchs-attraktiv-id6500454.html

*Altensteig (Württ.): Aus Schulprojekt wird Sammelaktion*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ion.c570125d-6e22-42c6-94cd-21a2b01c1c96.html

*Angeln am Karfreitag*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/angeln-am-karfreitag-index_kat114_id196561.html

*Angst vor Verlandung*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Erster-Hilfe-Kurs beim ASV : Gut vorbereitet*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Nienborg/Erster-Hilfe-Kurs-beim-ASV-Gut-vorbereitet

*Allertshausen: Zehn Raummeter Birkenholz versteigert*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...rt-_arid,330307_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,59.html

*Absurde Finnland-Reisen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317516&listid=1121028317474

*Schon fünf Jugendliche geködert...*
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/wehrheim/11814767.htm

*Angler und Weltenbummler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dortmund/nord-west/angler-und-weltenbummler-id6505263.html

*Angler starten am Raunheimer Waldsee in die neue Saison*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/11816282.htm

*Urteil nach Todesfall in Schleuse*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/.../Urteil-nach-Todesfall-in-Schleuse-recht.html

*Karpfen wiedersehen macht Freude*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/Karpfen-wiedersehen-macht-Freude;art96088,3739421

*Altdöbern droht Park-Frevlern Strafe an*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/lu...roht-Park-Frevlern-Strafe-an;art13825,3739398

*Anglerverein ohne Nachwuchssorgen*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...erein-ohne-Nachwuchssorgen;art1167864,1398937

*Angelerlaubnis künftig online erwerbbar*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angelerlaubnis-kuenftig-online-erwerbbar/id_55196852/index?news

*Donau wird nicht zum Freizeit-Fluss*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...rd-nicht-zum-Freizeit-Fluss;art372512,5440520

*Opa, es reicht*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Opa-es-reicht;art769,6700538

*SOKO Wismar*
http://kurier.at/tv/detail.php?aID=216-0-31266861


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Geplanter Uferweg Angst vor Enteignung am Groß-Glienicker See*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article106131150/Angst-vor-Enteignung-am-Gross-Glienicker-See.html

*Angler und Kanufahrer streiten um Nidda-Fahrverbot*
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...ot-_arid,330720_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,87.html

*Angeln und BMX-Rad gestohlen*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kreis_coesfeld/duelmen/1974640_Angeln_und_BMX_Rad_gestohlen.html

*Zwei Angler ignorierten ein Fahrverbot und gerieten in einen tückischen Sog ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...norierten-ein-Fahrverbot-und-gerieten-in.html

*Angler liegen mit Turbinenbetreiber an der Schlacht im Streit*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...hl-sterben-fische-lenne-pfuetzen-2258514.html

*Frühjahrsputz bei Anglern*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ehjahrsputz-bei-Anglern-Arbeitseinsaetze.html

*Kurz vor Ostern entzündete sich diese Frage in Zeuthen ausgerechnet am Zugang ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-Ostern-entzuendete-sich-diese-Frage-in.html

*Dieses Jahr neue, große Fischbesätze*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/haus...jahr-neue-grosse-fischbesaetze--57728168.html

*Vom 16. Mai bis 31. Juli dürfen keine Kanus auf die Donau*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/dona...rfen-keine-kanus-auf-die-donau--57726427.html

*Krötenquälerei am Teich*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/iserlohn/kroetenquaelerei-am-teich-id6509658.html

*Angelerlaubnis für Küstengewässer auch online verfügbar*
http://www.mvpo.com/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=13230&cHash=00b3a33622b84d5e340b8114f018d597

*Bei Anglern ist der Boss eine Dame*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/finsterwalde/Eine-Dame-ist-Boss-bei-den-Anglern;art1057,3742005

*Zu viel Schlamm in der Gersprenz*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/gross-zimmern/viel-schlamm-gersprenz-2260013.html

*An diesem Wochenende weiden wieder die Schafe auf den Rheinwiesen in Homberg.*
http://www.radioduisburg.de/Lokalnachrichten.1381+M5c734535b85.0.html

*Angler sammeln Müll in MV*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/nachrichten/mv/angler-sammeln-mull-in-mv-1.409209

*„Tag der Gewässerpflege“: Angler nehmen Müll auf Haken*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...57fefdc298c80d9371cb708&param=news&id=3408407

* Angler trotzten Wind und Wetter*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-dem-Pritzwalker-Hainholzstadion-trafen.html

*Droht an Kiesteichen ein Interessenkonflikt?*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...chen-ein-Interessenkonflikt-_arid,416890.html

*Leverkusen: 7500 Bürger putzen ihre Stadt 7500 Bürger putzen ihre Stadt*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...hten/7500-buerger-putzen-ihre-stadt-1.2777442

* Anglerglück trotz Biber und Kormoran*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ck-trotz-Biber-und-Kormoran;art372512,5445988


----------



## jkc (18. April 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Stück Natur aus der Ruhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/ein-stueck-natur-aus-der-ruhr-id6564509.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Für Angler ist Winter vorbei*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hemer/fuer-angler-ist-winter-vorbei-id6517931.html

*Auch Erziehung zum Naturschutz*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11830116.htm

*Angler pflanzen Bäume an der Nebel*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...f5c62953530aee985323b55&param=news&id=3408707

*Tage im Zeichen von Harke und Besen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tionen-in-der-Stadt-und-auf-den-Doerfern.html

*Osterspaß und ein Räucher-Ei*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1330409012710

*Am Ginsheimer Altrheinufer Granate gesprengt*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/11830294.htm

*656-Millionen-Dollar-Jackpot: Der Lotto-Volltreffer am Mississippi Der Lotto ...*
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/ausland/der-lotto-volltreffer-am-mississippi-1.2778633

*Frühjahrsputz mit Schatzsuche*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/sued/fruehjahrsputz-mit-schatzsuche-id6522602.html

*Mit Osterfeuer und Eiertrudeln in den Frühling*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-die-neue-Jahreszeit-Mit-Osterfeuer-und.html

*Angelverein möchte gerne einige Jungfischer begeistern*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...nige-Jungfischer-begeistern;art372517,5447798

*Bayern: Brutaler Mord statt Abreibung*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/65338y/555890/Brutaler-Mord-statt-Abreibung.html

*Neues Fischereigesetz erleichtert Einstieg in das Angeln*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...esetz-erleichtert-einstieg-23483068.bild.html

*Premiere gelungen: Angler-Prüfung am PC*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...-gelungen-Angler-Pruefung-am-PC;art211,268862

*Angeln am Hollenbacher See*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/lokales/bad_mergentheim/Angeln-am-Hollenbacher-See;art5642,1406514

*Bleichheimer Angelsportler ziehen Bilanz*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herbolzheim/bleichheimer-angelsportler-ziehen-bilanz--57908501.html

* Neues Fischereigesetz erleichtert Einstieg in das Angeln*
http://www.sz-online.de/Nachrichten...tert_Einstieg_in_das_Angeln/articleid-3028762

*Angler befreien die Eder von Autoreifen und Scherben*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Franke...befreien-die-Eder-von-Autoreifen-und-Scherben

*Zu guter Letzt*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/article106149406/Zu-guter-Letzt.html

*Hamme-Gemeinde zeigt die saubere Seite*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...4/Hamme-Gemeinde-zeigt-die-saubere-Seite.html

*Staat bestraft vorbildliche Vereine*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...bestraft-vorbildliche-Vereine;art312,268485,C

*Heimatfest startet mit dem Fischerstechen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...eimatfest-startet-mit-dem-Fischerstechen.html

*Hochheimer Angler fischt eine scharfe Panzerfaust aus dem Main*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/hochheim/11838806.htm

*Angler eröffnen die Saison am Landschaftssee*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wue...n-die-Saison-am-Landschaftssee;art779,6714956

*Zoff an der Hundebadebucht*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis...ebadebucht-Streit-Wildcamping;art4333,1408529

*Im Legelshurster See wieder Felchen*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/artikel.phtml?page_id=70&db=news_lokales&table=artikel_kehl&id=8495

*Wegberg: Fischessen im Angelpark Fischessen im Angelpark*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...nachrichten/fischessen-im-angelpark-1.2781992

*„Alte Fritz“ trumpft groß auf*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ersheim/alte-fritz-trumpft-gross-auf-1.529848

*Keiner geht „Schneider“ nach Hause*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/11843061.htm

*Der ASV Rheidt führte seit langer Zeit wieder einmal einen Vereinsjugendtag durch*
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/525689/niederkassel

*In drei Stunden acht Säcke Müll gesammelt*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/lollar/11843235.htm

*Städtereise Istanbul: Sultanahmet & Basarviertel*
http://leben.freenet.de/reisen/reis...sultanahmet--basarviertel_3290956_533062.html

*Nach Familienrezept*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/12306433/1174144/Nach-Familienrezept.html

*Angler setzen Forellen aus*
http://www.dk-online.de/nachrichten/lokal/stuhr/65786-3/story.csp

*100 000 Meerforellen für die Stepenit*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n.../100-000-Meerforellen-fuer-die-Stepenitz.html

*Eine vernichtende Bilanz*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...heessel/eine-vernichtende-bilanz-2268503.html

*Duisburg: Störche der Großstadt Störche der Großstadt*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/duisburg/nachrichten/stoerche-der-grossstadt-1.2783934

*Sportfotograf mit Hang zum Angeln*
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Sportfotograf-mit-Hang-zum-Angeln;art5612,1410116

*Bernsteine schleifen in Dolberg*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...lberg-caae3d05-8fe9-43c1-8b5e-ba323a360a33-ds

*Kleine Revolutionen bei Konzerten*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/oberoesterreich/4491594-kleine-revolutionen-bei-konzerten.php

*Reise: Ein Wels in der Puszta*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/reise/ein-wels-in-der-puszta/6482942.html

*Jungfischer hat die Nase vorn*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...t/Jungfischer-hat-die-Nase-vorn;art215,269940

*Angler findet Handgranate in der Innerste*
http://www.hildesheimer-allgemeine....bca1f551373fd1e086e&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=128429

*Angelunfall in Cornwall: Vater will Sohn aus Meer retten und stirbt*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/a...n-aus-meer-retten-und-stirbt-_aid_734773.html

*Dr. Stephan Lenk fängt Forelle mit dem Kescher : Guter Fang - falsche Methode*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...le-mit-dem-Kescher-Guter-Fang-falsche-Methode

*Gartenanlage verkommt langsam zur Mülldeponie*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...anlage-verkommt-langsam-zur-Muelldeponie.html

*Zulauf bei „Rotfeder“ reißt nicht ab*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11851088.htm

*3000 kleine Meerforellen leben nun im Klosterbach*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...ne-Meerforellen-leben-nun-im-Klosterbach.html

*Jubiläumskonzert war der Höhepunkt des Jahres*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/jubilaeumskonzert-war-der-hoehepunkt-des-jahres--58078747.html

*Osterspaziergang durch den tiefen, dunklen Schilderwald*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/kultur/art16,858739

*Angelsaison startet*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ildern/Angelsaison-startet;art1014782,5455403

*Zum Angeln ins Nachbarland*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luebbenau-calau/Zum-Angeln-ins-Nachbarland;art13825,3752250

*Rosenfeld: Heiligenzimmerner Angler fischen an*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.0d72fccc-0884-4eed-90ad-a2ecb9fd01ce.html

*30000 Winzlinge haben ein neues Zuhause*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht..._30000-Winzlinge-haben-ein-neues-Zuhause.html

*Fischfrevel am Karfreitag*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1016596/

*Angelsportverein eröffnet Saison*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...portverein-eroeffnet-Saison;art372534,5457341

*Illegales Fischen in Torftümpeln*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...tzen-Fische-zu-fangen-Kreisanglerverband.html

*Großes Lob an die Helfer*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...oftersheim/grosses-lob-an-die-helfer-1.534249

*Ende fürs Enten-Rennen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/cas...elt-absage-des-teich-paechters-id6543987.html

* Handgeangelter Thunfisch Nachhaltigkeit in Dosen*
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/handgeangelter-thunfisch-nachhaltigkeit-in-dosen-11714342.html

*Goldschillernde Rarität*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ne-feiern-den-Auftakt-der-Angelsaison-an.html

* Haidemühler Angelteich bietet Erholung zu jeder Jahreszeit*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-Erholung-zu-jeder-Jahreszeit;art1050,3755077

*Zwischen Dorsch und Dieselpumpe*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...burg/zwischen-dorsch-dieselpumpe-2273693.html

*Niddatalsperre in der Angelszene gut bekannt*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/schotten/11858187.htm

*Lübecker Heringssaison ist in vollem Gange*
http://www.ln-online.de/nachrichten/3415593/luebecker-heringssaison-ist-in-vollem-gange

*POL-OS: Wallenhorst Angler bestohlen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/104236/2232466/pol-os-wallenhorst-angler-bestohlen/gn

*Viel Müll in den Sträuchern*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/viel-muell-in-den-straeuchern--58164647.html

*Startschuss zum »Aufbau Wolf«*
http://www.baden-online.de/news/art...=news_lokales&table=artikel_kinzigtal&id=9645

*Die Forelle kehrt zurück*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten.../salzwedel/forelle-kehrt-zurueck-2273711.html

*Zwei Macher verabschieden sich*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...i-Macher-verabschieden-sich;art372475,5458941

*Nur noch eine Pfütze im Dürrlohspeicher*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/nur-noch-eine-pfutze-im-durrlohspeicher-1.1987296

*„Wir wollen den See nicht für uns allein haben“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...t-ein-wichtiger-standortfaktor-id6544157.html

* Mühlhäuser Anglerverein legt Schwerpunkt auf Gewässerpflege *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...gt-Schwerpunkt-auf-Gewaesserpflege-1930775280

*Angler haken Problemjahr ab*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...-kirn/vg-kirn-land/schneppenbach/11860850.htm

*Pokale putzen nach dem Schwelbrand*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-beim-Feuer-Mitte-Maerz-vergleichsweise.html

*"Nordseekant" tut alles für Angler mit Behinderungen*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...-tut-alles-fuer-angler-mit-behinderungen.html

*Riedenburger Stadtrat Helmut Simon feiert 65. Geburtstag*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/k...t-Simon-feiert-65-Geburtstag;art74375,2591113

*Zwei Angler auf Torgelower See verunglückt*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angelunfall105.html

*74 Jahre alter Angler verunglückt tödlich*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1334325307-74-jahre-alter-angler-verunglueckt-toedlich/

*Der Polizeichef geht angeln*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-war-Dieter-Kahler-oberster-Polizist-in.html

*Feuerwehrmänner retten Angler am Rhein bei Emmerich das Leben*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/emm...m-rhein-bei-emmerich-das-leben-id6551524.html

*Der Feind ist schwarz und liebt Fisch*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/der-feind-ist-schwarz-und-liebt-fisch.html

*Ein Mann tot, ein Mann vermisst*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/nachrichten/mv/ein-mann-tot-ein-mann-vermisst-1.413873

*alte Kanal wird jetzt auf Viren geprüft*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...re/776358/alte_kanal_wird_jetzt_auf_vire.html

*Natur bremst Frösche aus Die Wartung des Stausees im Christental hat sich ...*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/mittleres_filstal/Natur-bremst-Froesche-aus;art5777,1419314

*Angelfieber im Wismarer Hafen ausgebrochen*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nor...87/angelfieber-im-wismarer-hafen-ausgebrochen

*Wieder viele tote Fische*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=92897

*Jugend ködert sich weiteres Gewässer*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...esser-bac1e9d6-19f1-453e-bb3d-4956817dc647-ds

*Fischereiverein: Große Bedenken bei Pumspeicherkraftwerk-Projekt*
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...sse-Bedenken-bei-Pumspeicherkraftwerk-Projekt

* Der frühe Vogel wurmt den Fisch*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/der-fruhe-vogel-wurmt-den-fisch-1.414408

*Erfolgreicher „Fischzug“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-traditionell-im-Fruehjahr-wieder-einen.html

* Suche nach vermissten Angler fortgesetzt*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nor...e-nach-vermissten-angler-fortgesetzt-1.413913

*Wickeder Angler diskutieren über Ruhr-Renaturierung*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...utieren-ueber-ruhr-renaturierung-2277436.html

*Wildwest am Süßen See?*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*Angler nach Bootsunglück immer noch vermisst - Suche geht weiter*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3419843

*Angler verjagt Familien auf der Stralsunder Nordmole*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/poli...gt-Familien-auf-der-Stralsunder-Nordmole.html

*„Angeln ist mehr als Fische fangen“*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...015051_Angeln_ist_mehr_als_Fische_fangen.html

*Nervenkitzel an der Angel*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...el-Mueller-angelt-seit-dem-er-acht-Jahre.html

*Angler bei Angermünde tot geborgen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...8998/Angler-bei-Angermuende-tot-geborgen.html

*Angler haben schlechtes Essen satt*
http://www.fnweb.de/region/neckar-o...h/angler-haben-schlechtes-essen-satt-1.540653

*Leserforum: Zu wenig bekannt im Umgang zwischen Müller und Anglern*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...g-zwischen-Mueller-und-Anglern;art777,6732881


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Spende für Musiktalente Tragischer Tod*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1017488/

*Millionen fliegender Würmer*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/11873480.htm

*Bis die Forelle am Haken zappelt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/witten/bis-die-forelle-am-haken-zappelt-id6563631.html

* Den Fischen ist das Wasser zu kalt*
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre...15277_Den_Fischen_ist_das_Wasser_zu_kalt.html

*Petri Heil: Leckeres für die Pfanne*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/petri-heil-leckeres-fuer-die-pfanne-id6563300.html

*Donaueschingen: Angler finden zentnerweise Unrat*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rat.3a437558-79c2-4a42-b2e9-d2bf40434e32.html

*Angler fand aufgeflexten Safe in der Esse*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...gler-fand-aufgeflexten-safe-esse-2281402.html

*Petrijünger trotzen jedem Wetter*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/petrijuenger-trotzen-jedem-wetter.html

*Rätsel um toten Mann im Hammersee*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...sel-um-toten-Mann-im-Hammersee;art1170,107886

*Lars Kaufmann über Hechtdamen, Hochzeit, Arroganz und Bescheidenheit*
http://www.handball-world.com/o.red.c/news-1-1-1-38342.html

*Petrijünger trotzen jedem Wetter*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/petrijuenger-trotzen-jedem-wetter.html

*Fischen mit Fanggarantie*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/fischen-mit-fanggarantie-id6565091.html

*Paula Print: Die unverdächtigste Art des Nichtstuns*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...aechtigste-Art-des-Nichtstuns-id19678041.html

*Ein Paradies für Angler*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/ein-paradies-fuer-angler.html

*Der Dorfteich wird Angler-Paradies*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostock/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3422105

*51 Jahre alter Angler weiter vermisst*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/51-jahre-alter-angler-weiter-vermisst/id_55716282/index?news

*Ärger um Erdhaufen hat bald ein Ende*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...rdhaufen-hat-bald-ein-Ende-_arid,5240527.html

*Ein Stück Natur aus der Ruhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/ein-stueck-natur-aus-der-ruhr-id6564509.html

*50 Kilogramm Fisch gefangen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...g/ketsch/50-kilogramm-fisch-gefangen-1.543913

*Angeln am Schlossteich*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/Angeln-am-Schlossteich;art96088,3764824

*Altarm der Weser droht zu versanden*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...4193/Altarm-der-Weser-droht-zu-versanden.html

*Angler: Polizei sucht noch weiter*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/lokales/waren/angler-polizei-sucht-noch-weiter-1.415085

*Leiche des zweiten Anglers entdeckt*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nor.../leiche-des-zweiten-anglers-entdeckt-1.416085

*Angeln auf „dicke Fische“*
http://www.eifelzeitung.de/?artikel=69236

*Miroslav Klose im Gespräch „Mein Weg ist noch lange nicht zu Ende“*
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/sport/fu...eg-ist-noch-lange-nicht-zu-ende-11723620.html

*Sportangler gewinnen Mitglieder hinzu*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Sportangler-gewinnen-Mitglieder-hinzu;art742,6741429

*Schulförderverein spendiert Erstausrüstung für sieben Jungangler*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...t-Erstausruestung-fuer-sieben-Jungangler.html

*Happach-Kasan: Verzicht auf Aal als Speisefisch schützt die Bestände nicht*
http://www.animal-health-online.de/...-speisefisch-schutzt-die-bestande-nicht/7308/

* Angeln ist Glückssache*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3215885-127,1,0.html

*Hat Wontorra Recht mit seiner Attacke gegen Werder?*
http://www.bild.de/ka/p/ugc/23783852.bild.html

*Deutsche ziehen 100-Kilo-Wels aus dem Po*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/panor...00-kilo-wels-aus-dem-po,7169224,14960764.html

*Heimischer Fisch – selbst geangelt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bochum/heimischer-fisch-selbst-geangelt-id6575558.html

*Mann war beim Angeln offenbar in Streit mit anderen Personen geraten und ...*
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/15110

*POL-K: 120422-2-K Angelladen in wenigen Tage zweimal aufgebrochen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...laden-in-wenigen-tage-zweimal-aufgebrochen/gn

*Angelschein und Gewässerkarte erforderlich*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/due...nd-gewaesserkarte-erforderlich-id6580195.html

*Guteborner bauen neues Entenheim*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/senftenberg/Guteborner-bauen-neues-Entenheim;art1054,3767557

*„Alles liegt in dieser einen Sekunde“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/alles-liegt-in-dieser-einen-sekunde-id6580147.html

* Gasflasche im Wohnwagen eines Anglers explodierte*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,870350

*Ehemann löst Polizei-Großeinsatz aus*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/ehemann-loest-polizei-grosseinsatz-aus.html

*Später Frühjahrsputz tat Not*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/nachrichten/muenster/sauberhaftes-hessen-muenster-2287126.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Beim Angeln Moped gefunden*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/gem-kar/art3922,2084482

* Frankenhäuser Sportfischer warfen Angeln aus*
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...user-Sportfischer-warfen-Angeln-aus-861530266

*Frischer Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hat...die-angler-frisch-aus-der-ruhr-id6585130.html

*Hilden: Liberaler auf Stimmenfang Liberaler auf Stimmenfang*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-duesseldorf/hilden/nachrichten/liberaler-auf-stimmenfang-1.2804291

*Schon 600 Fischotter in Oberösterreich - Angler für kontrollierten Abschuss*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,871477

*Angler: „Nabu degradiert Fische zu Vogelfutter“*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...diert-Fische-zu-Vogelfutter-_arid,422688.html

*Angler säubern das Zollhausried*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...r-saeubern-das-Zollhausried;art372508,5475643

*Donaueschingen: Angler sorgen sich um Fischbestand*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...and.0124248e-7a74-4b71-967b-9103be04a13b.html

*Anglerlatein und ganz viel Lob*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Anglerlatein-und-ganz-viel-Lob;art777,6746451

*Ein ganzer Ort steht unter Schock*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/mu...anzer-Ort-steht-unter-Schock-_arid,60300.html

* Peter Staudt übernimmt Führung der Angler*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Peter-Staudt-uebernimmt-Fuehrung-der-Angler;art773,6749122

*Fangergebnisse innerhalb von zehn Jahren halbiert*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/min...nisse_innerhalb_von_zehn_Jahren_halbiert.html

*Angler fischt weiblichen Torso aus der Bever*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,829442,00.html

*Stückel-Leiche von Ostbevern: Angler entdeckt Koffer mit Frauen-Torso*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mord...kt-koffer-mit-frauen-torso-23820062.bild.html

*Münsterland - Angler findet menschlichen Torso*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/muensterland-angler-findet-menschlichen-torso,1472782,14981140.html

*Weiteres Leichenteil im Münsterland: Angler zieht Koffer mit menschlichem ...*
http://www.stern.de/panorama/zerstueckelte-leiche-von-ostbevern-ehemann-leugnet-die-tat-1817815.html

*Weiterer Fund von Leichenteil im Münsterland: Angler zieht Koffer mit Torso an ...*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/w...ieht-koffer-mit-torso-an-land_aid_742093.html

*Angler befestigen den Damm*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch.../Angler-befestigen-den-Damm;art372526,5477477

*Angler erstatten Anzeige*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*„Keine Option“ – Nabu lehnt Anglerangebot ab*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...h;-Nabu-lehnt-Anglerangebot-_arid,423323.html

*Angler mit Boot gekentert*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...32eb3b78cd5f1b383c5343d&param=news&id=3428075

*Xanten : Die Jugend ködern Die Jugend ködern*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/xanten/nachrichten/die-jugend-koedern-1.2808069

*Frauen gehen mit pinken Ruten angeln*
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/news/story/Frauen-gehen-angeln-mit-pinken-Ruten-22771319

*«Angeln ist urban und weiblich geworden»*
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/news/story/-Angeln-ist-urban-und-weiblich-geworden--31552327

*Kultur: Eingefangen*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/F5h38E/595788/Eingefangen.html

*Arbeitseinsatz birgt gleich mehrere böse Überraschungen für Eilenstedter Angler*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...Ueberraschungen-fuer-Eilenstedter-Angler.html

*Angler nach missglückter Bootstour gerettet*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1335433446-angler-nach-missglueckter-bootstour-gerettet/

*Kamerastress beim Joggen*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1018796/

*Heringsangler im Glück: Boot gesunken - Übende Retter am Ort*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3428855

*Lionel Richie geht mit neuem Album zum Angeln an die Spree*
http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/2012/...it-neuem-album-zum-angeln-an-die-spree/113083

* Im steten Einsatz für saubere Fischgewässer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neue...tz-fuer-saubere-fischgewaesser--58840548.html

*Angler können online für Fischereiprüfung üben*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3430199

*Zerstückelte Leiche von Ostbevern: Weiteres Leichenteil wurde identifiziert*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/mord/stueckelmord-fuss-identifizert-23890928.bild.html

*Rückkehr in die Saale: In der Lache tummeln sich 900 neu Äschen*
http://saalfeld.otz.de/web/lokal/le...Lache-tummeln-sich-900-neu-Aeschen-1497683709

*"Ich wollte nie Politiker werden"*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle/111/ich-wollte-nie-politiker-werden.html

*Naturschützer lassen Dampf ab gegen Fischerei*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,874910

*28. Zwingenberger Fischerfest*
http://www.nokzeit.de/?p=21612

*Polizei sucht vermissten Angler*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3431381

*Gefängnisinsel Bastöy: Gangsta's Paradise*
http://www.ftd.de/lifestyle/outofoffice/:gefaengnisinsel-bastoey-gangsta-s-paradise/70028931.html

*Die Gelsenkirchener Hechte*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gelsenkirchen/die-gelsenkirchener-hechte-id6600313.html

*70-jähriger Angler vermisst - Taucher suchen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3431425

*31-Jähriger stirbt in Stausee*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/has...rtrinkt-im-Ellertshaeuser-See;art1726,6758976

*„So stelle ich mir den Frühling vor“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ten-des-Brescher-Landhauses-begeisterten.html

*Harpunen und Granaten verboten*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ltag-in-Lindow-brachte-am-Sonnabend-jede.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Drama um vermissten Angler*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/drama-um-vermissten-angler.html

*Zarrentin/ Parchim: Katastrophenschutz rückt zur Vermisstensuche aus*
http://www.nnn.de/aus-dem-polizeibericht/artikeldetail/article/111/-487f6b470c.html

*Saisonstart der Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-beeindruckte-mit-seinem-Fang-sogar-die.html

*Aal bleibt großes Sorgenkind der Angler*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...al-bleibt-gro%DFes-Sorgenkind-der-Angler.html

*Geheimwaffe Anis mit Fischfond*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eltag-hat-jeder-seine-Rezepte-und-Tricks.html

*Angler auf Fuerteventura ins Meer gerissen und verschwunden*
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d...ventura-ins-meer-gerissen-und-verschwunden-1/

*Kaum Hoffnung für vermissten Angler - Suche geht weiter*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...7a2789ceed898c20b723f41&param=news&id=3432353

*Nabu und Angler streiten um Auenlandschaft*
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...-streiten-um-Auenlandschaft-_arid,424511.html

*Fische Die Treppe zum Laichplatz*
http://wissen.dradio.de/fische-die-treppe-zum-laichplatz.35.de.html?dram:article_id=16302

* Naturschutzpreis für Jungangler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...schutzpreis-fuer-Jungangler;art372495,5487323

*Axel Knopf über das Aufstellen des Maibaums und die Feier bei der Feuerwehr in ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rbung-fuer-die-Wehr-Axel-Knopf-ueber-das.html

*Pro Elbe: Immer neue Auflagen manövrieren Elbebadetag ins Aus*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...uflagen-manoevrieren-Elbebadetag-ins-Aus.html

*Tannenwedel wuchert wieder in Kirchohmfeld*
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...del-wuchert-wieder-in-Kirchohmfeld-1792895470

*Suche nach vermisstem Angler aus Parchim eingestellt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/mecklenburg/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3433592

*Wohnen auf dem Anglerplatz*
http://www.moz.de/de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1019341/

*Angler entdeckt Koffer mit menschlichem Torso*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news3...r-entdeckt-Koffer-mit-menschlichem-Torso.html

*Ärger am Niedermarker See : Spontan-Party endet mit reichlich Müll*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...r-See-Spontan-Party-endet-mit-reichlich-Muell

*Angel-Event am Opfinger See – Spezialisten aus Süddeutschland trafen sich*
http://regiotrends.de/de/passiert-n...listen-aus-saeueddeutschland-trafen-sich.html

*Lachsfischen im Jemen*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/kino/filme/Lachsfischen-im-Jemen;art843,111254

*Fischwilderei im Altrhein: Drei Männer bei Leopoldshafen verhaftet*
http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsr...er-bei-Leopoldshafen-verhaftet;art6066,866890

*Alles drehte sich ums runde Leder*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...feiern-Kindersportfest-Alles-drehte-sich.html

*118 Kilo am Haken*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3227961-128,1,0.html

*Tanzen, Angeln, Luxusyacht: Außergewöhnliche Arrangements für den Kurzurlaub*
http://www.hannover-zeitung.net/mag...gewoehnliche-arrangements-fuer-den-kurzurlaub

*Einmachgläser und weitere Fundstücke*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gel...laeser-und-weitere-fundstuecke-id6616089.html

*Vermisster Angler aus Parchim gefunden*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/mecklenburg/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3434891

*Anglerglück am Fischweiher*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zisch-texte/anglerglueck-am-fischweiher--58994278.html

*Greizer Angler verärgert über Hundefreunde*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...gler-veraergert-ueber-Hundefreunde-1071010414

*Angler-Legende bei Wels-Festival*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/wels/art67,878796

*Oberbürgermeister Roland Methling dankte Brandmeisteranwärtern für Lebensrettung*
http://www.mvpo.com/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=14097&cHash=d50038857a2dd250bbe8dd607e73baed

*Zwischen den Flüssen*
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1019514/

*Ludwigshafen – Die vermisste Monika Albert-Hipper ist tot – Kein Hinweis auf ...*
http://www.mrn-news.de/news/ludwigs...t-tot-kein-hinweis-auf-fremdverschulden-58766

*Pärchen soll Hund auf Linzer gehetzt haben*
http://kurier.at/nachrichten/oberoesterreich/4494723-paerchen-soll-hund-auf-linzer-gehetzt-haben.php

*Vermisster Angler tot geborgen*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/vermisster-angler-tot-geborgen/id_56135576/index?news

* Große und kleine Fisch*
http://www.neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=70200

*Ein starker Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/zeusmedienw...elsenkirchen/ein-starker-fisch-id6620867.html

*An der Angel hängt, zur Angel drängt*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/art4,878787

*Kaimauer des alten Stadthafens am Silokanal muss dringend gesichert werden*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...n-Stadthafens-am-Silokanal-muss-dringend.html

* Betulich hinab in den Tiefgang*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article106261983/Betulich-hinab-in-den-Tiefgang.html

*Das perfekte Wochenende für die Familie*
http://kurier.at/freizeit/reise/4494826-das-perfekte-wochenende-fuer-die-familie.php

*Welt: Die Umwelt der anderen*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/borneo-die-umwelt-der-anderen/6594646.html

*Angler Aktionstag*
http://www.donau3fm.de/allgemein/angler-aktionstag/29472

*Er wollte doch nur angeln... / Bollmann-Brunnen weg*
http://www.meetingpoint-brandenburg.de/brbnews/article.php?article_file=1336301762.txt

*Rügen 2012 ist zu ende. Wir arbeiten an Rügen 2013*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/essen-no...ende-wir-arbeiten-an-ruegen-2013-d164199.html

*Schmidt mit größtem Fang*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...hockenheim/schmidt-mit-grosstem-fang-1.565452

*Kormorane, Salz, Gülle und grüne Gesetze*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...orane-salz-guelle-gruene-gesetze-2306383.html

*Anangeln des Angelsportvereins Telgte : Würfel mussten entscheiden*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ortvereins-Telgte-Wuerfel-mussten-entscheiden

*Rätselhaftes Fischsterben bei Engerda*
http://saalfeld.otz.de/web/lokal/le...selhaftes-Fischsterben-bei-Engerda-1727549341

*Vogelschutz: Land zahlt Entschädigung*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/wels/art67,880327

*Junger Angler wird zum Lebensretter*
http://www.buergerblick.de/index.php?AID=0000027178

*Kleine Fische, große Fische und dicke Fische*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/kleine-fische-grosse-fische-und-dicke-fische-1.2053611

*Das erfreut das Anglerherz*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwoerstadt/das-erfreut-das-anglerherz--59188112.html

*Angler schwärzen Fischer an*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*Ginsheimer Angler feiern 50 Jahre Bootssteg*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/11947006.htm

*Angelsportverein „Früh auf“ verschönert Ochsenbrunnen-Gewölbe*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/stadtteile/kostheim/11945817.htm

*Alternativen zur Kormoranjagd*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/Landkreis-Verden/585090/Alternativen-zur-Kormoranjagd.html

*Pokale für die dicksten Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/pokale-fuer-die-dicksten-fische-id6633491.html

*Königsbrunn: Künstler nehmen Wasser in den Blick*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...er-nehmen-Wasser-in-den-Blick-id19960041.html

* Hunderte tote Fische in Greiz und bei Rudolstadt gefunden*
http://rudolstadt.otz.de/web/lokal/...-Greiz-und-bei-Rudolstadt-gefunden-1481902800

*Leverkusen: Naturschützerin unter Wasser*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...chten/naturschuetzerin-unter-wasser-1.2822009

*Marc Oldenburg widmet sich mit großer Leidenschaft dem Flugangeln*
http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a..._mit_grosser_Leidenschaft_dem_Flugangeln.html

*Lampertheim - Polizei unterbindet unerlaubtes Angeln am Rhein*
http://www.mrn-news.de/news/lampertheim-polizei-unterbindet-unerlaubtes-angeln-am-rhein-59009

*Hunderte angeln schwarz in MV*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostock/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3439059

*Wenn zwei das Gleiche tun...*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1334258341397

*Forellen in der Gera locken viele Angler*
http://erfurt.thueringer-allgemeine...llen-in-der-Gera-locken-viele-Angler-46996978

*Angler für Natur aktiv*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gen/Angler-fuer-Natur-aktiv;art372522,5498714

*Fischsterben: Welcher Umwelt-Fluch liegt auf dem Eichbaumsee?*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...-liegt-auf-dem-eichbaumsee-24049542.bild.html

*Angler bauen am Alfsee Nisthilfen für Eisvögel*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/63771040/angler-bauen-am-alfsee-nisthilfen-fuer-eisvoegel

*Regenharte Angler in Greußen*
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...cific/Regenharte-Angler-in-Greussen-807257174

*Angler büßt Ausrüstung ein*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...2861774/Angler-b%FC%DFt-Ausr%FCstung-ein.html

*Die Natur in aller Stille zu erleben, lässt Anglerherzen höher schlagen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...eben-laesst-Anglerherzen-hoeher-schlagen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Unerlaubtes Lagerfeuer*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11953020.htm

*Wehmütiger Blick zurück*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958666&listid=1018348861835

*Gekenterte Angler schnell gerettet*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3440299

*Ein Toter bei Krokodil-Attacke in Simbabwe*
http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/home/19-krokodil-24072518.bild.html

*Rätselhaftes Fischsterben im Eichbaumsee*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/eichbaumsee101.html

*Unerlaubtes Lagerfeuer*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/11953020.htm

*Stadt zeichnet Retter von Heringsanglern aus*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3439947

*Angler schoss mit Luftdruckwaffe auf 21-Jährigen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...hoss-mit-Luftdruckwaffe-auf-21-Jaehrigen.html

*DJ, Koch und Vogelfreund*
http://www.egofm.de/default.aspx?ID=6066&showNews=1158324

*Endstation Dessau*
http://www.naumburger-tageblatt.de/...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312

*Berliner Angler vor Rügen gerettet*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/berlin/berliner-angler-vor-ruegen-gerettet-article1452335.html

*Polizist rettet verunglückte Angler vor Rügen*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/poli...ckte-angler-vor-ruegen/id_56303000/index?news

*Tierquäler ertränkt Hund im Kanal*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/panor...ertraenkt-hund-im-kanal,7169224,15214000.html

* Berliner Angel-Urlauber vor Rügen gerettet *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3057602

*Stör-Fall: Rückkehr des lebenden Fossils*

http://www.cn-online.de/lokales/new...dex]=0&cHash=213680f19713544d1bf7a69dd542dbcb

*Diskussion über die Zukunft der Enz*
http://www.boennigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/stadt_kreis_artikel.php?artikel=6265325

* Turnieranglerin Jana Meisel will sich weitere Titel angeln*
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/sport/det...isel-will-sich-weitere-Titel-angeln-567195401

*Ponnsdorfer „Eisstadion“ in Gefahr*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/finsterwalde/Ponnsdorfer-Eisstadion-in-Gefahr;art1057,3793339

*Einsatz für die Umwelt prägt Arbeit der Fischer*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10057&pk=786147&p=1

*Die Angler des Jersleber Sees weigern sich hartnäckig, ihre geliebten...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...kig-ihre-geliebten-Bootstege-abzureissen.html

*Angler aus Notlage vor Rügen gerettet*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3442598

*Orientierungslose Angler mit Helikopter aus Kubitzer Bodden gerettet*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/orie...bitzer-bodden-gerettet/id_56344872/index?news

*Erfolgreiche nächtliche Suche nach zwei Anglern*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/nach...iche-naechtliche-Suche-nach-zwei-Anglern.html

*Bei einem Gewitter ist der See rasch voll*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...witter-ist-der-See-rasch-voll;art5777,1459830

*ASV: Angel gegen Maurerkelle getauscht*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokales/legden/Angel-gegen-Maurerkelle-getauscht;art973,1643231

*Westalgarve: Im Paradies der Surfer*
http://www.nachrichten.at/ratgeber/reisen/art119,882937

*Sport: Und dann grüne Bälle*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/sport/und-dann-gruene-baelle/6625096.html

*Im Porträt: Ulrich Dausien Der Schotte aus Hanau*
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/im-portraet-ulrich-dausien-der-schotte-aus-hanau-11749061.html

*Zulauf bei der Jugendabteilung im Meyenburger Angelverein / Hege am ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...bteilung-im-Meyenburger-Angelverein-Hege.html

*Angler zieht Riesen-Wels aus Kiessee*
http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/home/09-riesen-wels-24124908.bild.html

*Beierfelder Angler können junge Mitglieder für sich begeistern*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...ieder-fuer-sich-begeistern-artikel7988133.php

*Wissenschaftler in den Medien Zwischen Medienstar und Dünnbrettbohrer*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/karriere...hen-medienstar-und-duennbrettbohrer-1.1356656

*"Ich mag meinen Akzent"*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/nachrichten/kultur/ich-mag-meinen-akzent_rmn01.c.9837507.de.html

*Anglerglück dank Uhrwurf*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...tung/ketsch/anglergluck-dank-uhrwurf-1.575312

*Schwarzfischer an der Mindel : Strafverfahren wegen Fischwilderei*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/krumbach/Strafverfahren-wegen-Fischwilderei-id20120546.html

*Unmöglich gibt es nicht*
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/kino/ewan-mcgregor-versuchts-mit-lachsfischen-im-jemen-id6659062.html

*Vize der Erfurter Kripo geht in Rente und blickt zurück*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...o-geht-in-Rente-und-blickt-zurueck-2032707926

*Kultur: Am liebsten Süßwasser*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/am-liebsten-suesswasser/6636600.html

*Leutkirch sonnt sich beim Frühlingsfest am Samstag*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...-Fruehlingsfest-am-Samstag-_arid,5254740.html

*Den Nachwuchs am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317628&listid=1121028317620

*Als der Riesenhecht anbiss*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11978212.htm

*Gemeinsam die Angeln auswerfen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...l/2867082/Gemeinsam-die-Angeln-auswerfen.html

*Fischereiverein: Viel mehr als nur angeln*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Fischereiverein-Viel-mehr-als-nur-angeln;art4299,1464836

*Allendorfer freut sich über den Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/allendorf-lda/11979011.htm

*Immer diese Angel-Sachsen*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/kultur/article106319777/Immer-diese-Angel-Sachsen.html

*Angler vergisst die Handbremse*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1021197/

*Angler reinigten die Uferböschungen an der Stör*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...inigten-die-uferboeschungen-an-der-stoer.html

*Als der Riesenhecht anbiss*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/11978212.htm

*20 Helfer sammeln 7,5 Kubikmeter Unrat*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...uehle/angler-fischen-muell-volme-2319486.html

*Fehlerkette führte zu Fischsterben in Schwarzwasser und Mulde*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...in-Schwarzwasser-und-Mulde-artikel7989316.php

*WSP-BRA: Gewässerverunreinigung im Kanalhafen Brake: Wasserschutzpolizei sucht ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...asserschutzpolizei-sucht-moeglichen-zeugen/gn

*Prozesse: Lebenslang für Mörder von Tobias*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/p...erwahrung-fuer-tobias-moerder_aid_753626.html

*Ein Tag - nicht allein für Männer*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/hildburghausen/hildburghausen/art83436,1998359

*Angler ohne Fischereischein in gestohlenem Boot erwischt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3446789

*Charmante Wohlfühl-Komödie*
http://www.rp-online.de/kultur/film/kinokritiken/charmante-wohlfuehl-komoedie-1.2835895

*Dramatisches Video: Raubfisch greift Angler an*
http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boul...aubfisch-greift-angler-an_3380630_705206.html

*Der Fischer und seine Frau*
http://www.kultur-in-bonn.de/magazi...le/der-fischer-und-seine-frau-1337164040.html

*Satire: Mit dem Fisch in der Hand den Nahen Osten bekehren*
http://www.welt.de/kultur/kino/arti...sch-in-der-Hand-den-Nahen-Osten-bekehren.html

*Klose: In Polen lade ich meine Batterien auf*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1315810

* Fall Tobias: Lebenslang*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Fall-Tobias-Lebenslang;art4319,1466857


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler wählen neues Team an die Spitze*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/land/Angler-waehlen-neues-Team-an-die-Spitze;art5509,1466827

*Raubfisch springt in Angler-Boot*
http://www.epochtimes.de/raubfisch-springt-in-angler-boot-893462.html

*Verurteilt: Firmenchef muss für tote Fische zahlen*
http://www.bild.de/regional/chemnit...ausende-tote-fische-zahlen-24195732.bild.html

*Uwe Schur ist Nummer eins*
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Uwe-Schur-ist-Nummer-eins;art5660,1467090

*Boot gekentert - Verunglückte gerettet*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1021486/

*Drei Paddler aus kalter Ostsee gerettet*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...65d8765b677dfcc030139b1&param=news&id=3447829

*Stoner: Angeln statt Nervenkitzel*
http://www.motorsport-total.com/motorrad/news/2012/05/Stoner_Angeln_statt_Nervenkitzel_12051807.html

*Gesellschaft - Demonstrationen: Fischfang*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1316140

*Höchststrafe für den Mörder von Tobias*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...-fuer-den-Moerder-von-Tobias;art21526,6793695

*Andreas Neue mit größtem Fisch am Haken*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Neue-mit-groesstem-Fisch-am-Haken-ANGELN.html

*"Wollt ihr sterben?"*
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten/Tagesthemen-Wollt-ihr-sterben;art1065,3802403

*Angler schlüpfen fürs Fernsehen in Feuerteufel-Rolle*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...uers-fernsehen-feuerteufel-rolle-2324394.html

*Angler hegen Singvögel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schluchsee/angler-hegen-singvoegel--59609001.html

* Angler vor Rügens Nordküste gerettet*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3447824

*Neuer Steg ebnet Anglern den Weg zum Barmener See*
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...r-Steg-ebnet-Anglern-den-Weg-zum-Barmener-See

*Tolle Aussichten: Hornhechtsaison läuft an*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nor...68/tolle-aussichten-hornhechtsaison-laeuft-an

*Hubertusgewässer erhielt Zugang für Rollstuhlfahrer*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/emmerich...ielt-zugang-fuer-rollstuhlfahrer-d169058.html

*Ausflug: Ein Tag mit vielen Gesichtern*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Ein-Tag-mit-vielen-Gesichtern-id20205266.html

*Angler aus Leipzig mit dem Tode bedroht und verprügelt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpommern/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3448839

*Angler nachts in seinem Auto überfallen*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angler-nachts-in-seinem-auto-ueberfallen/id_56541464/index?news

*Brecheisen-Attacke: Angler aus Leipzig übernachtet im Auto und wird überfallen*
http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/po...bedroht/r-polizeiticker-leipzig-a-137583.html

*OB Henle angelt sich seinen ersten grätigen Fisch*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...nen-ersten-graetigen-Fisch-_arid,5256454.html

*Toter Angler vor der Insel Riems geborgen*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/polizeiberichte/02298/Toter-Angler-vor-der-Insel-Riems-geborgen.html

* Statt verwalten an Zukunft denken In Kinder und Jugend investiere*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...Buergermeisterwahl-Portraet;art343387,4300898

*Freiwillige Feuerwehr Groß Machnow lud zum 4. Dorfangerfest*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...achnow-lud-zum-Dorfangerfest-Froehliches.html

*Trotz Prüfung keinen Angelschein erhalten*
http://www.volksstimme.de/ratgeber/...otz-Pruefung-keinen-Angelschein-erhalten.html

* Ortsvorsteher Carsten Wuttke wirbt für den Ausbau der alten Schule zur ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Carsten-Wuttke-wirbt-fuer-den-Ausbau-der.html

*Bräunlingen: Geselligkeit und jede Menge Anglerlatein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.ca3a67fb-e438-4aa3-88d8-990868308ae4.html

*Sonne und träge Fische*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1021768/

*Janosch-Film: «Komm, wir finden einen Schatz»*
http://www.stern.de/kultur/film/komm-wir-finden-einen-schatz-1830093.html

*Angler tot geborgen - Todesursache noch unklar*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3449809

*Bestandsangeln im Vielbecker See: Insgesamt 21,7 Kilogramm Weißfisch*
http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/nor...becker-see-insgesamt-217-kilogramm-weissfisch

*Heiß auf kapitale Burschen*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Heiss-auf-kapitale-Burschen;art13826,3805534

*Dicke Fische an der Angel*
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/540427/pulheim

*Nachwuchsangler treffen sich zum Friedfisch-Angeln*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...ngler-treffen-sich-zum-Friedfisch-Angeln.html

*10 000 Kleinfische allein für die biologische Artenvielfalt?*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...e-biologische-Artenvielfalt-_arid,430697.html

*Angler laden in den Morbacher Park ein*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...n-in-den-Morbacher-Park-ein-_arid,158890.html

*Dicke Fische an der Angel*
http://www.wochenende-frechen.de/rag-aui/docs/540427/pulheim

*Thomas Betting ist der Aixheimer Fischerkönig*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...er-Aixheimer-Fischerkoenig-_arid,5257839.html

*Angelerlebnis mit teurem Nachspiel*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...e/213/angelerlebnis-mit-teurem-nachspiel.html

*Frau tot aus Luckower See geborgen*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/111/frau-tot-aus-luckower-see-geborgen.html

*Fischer setzen Jungaale in Gewässer*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/lokal/burg/830131_Fischer-setzen-Jungaale-in-Gewaesser.html

*Werner Schuster ist neuer Anglerkönig*
http://www.ga-online.de/?id=540&did=55242

*Angeln wird weiblich: 30 % Fischerinnen in Tirol*
http://www.tt.com/Tirol/4830088-2/angeln-wird-weiblich--30-fischerinnen-in-tirol.csp

*Angeln in Garßen auch Rollstuhlfahrern ermöglicht*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S284374/Angeln in Garßen auch Rollstuhlfahrern ermöglicht

*Angel-Sets vom Discounter im Praxistest*
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/verbraucher/angelsets101.html

*120 000 zappelnde Aale für die Elbe*
http://www.landeszeitung.de/lokales/landkreis/news/artikel/120-000-zappelnde-aale-fuer-die-elbe/

*"Ich mache gerne Raps über abseitige Themen" - Corsogespräch mit dem ...*
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/corso/1765151/

*Und so funktioniert das Angeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Und-so-funktioniert-das-Angeln;art789,3168649

*Pollock hat Lizenz zum Löschen*
http://www.abendzeitung-nuernberg.d...ikel/1165885/Pollock-hat-Lizenz-zum-Loeschen/

*Wo ist Ferdinand Rausch? Rollstuhlfahrer in der Isar vermisst*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...sst.8bb09673-3ba6-4dea-a56c-7dc82702681d.html

* Über 51 Kilo Fisch aus dem Teich*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Ueber-51-Kilo-Fisch-aus-dem-Teich;art777,6806762

*Angelsasion hat begonnen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bernau/angelsasion-hat-begonnen--59911902.html

*Sportangler säuberten Lenneufer*
http://www.derwesten.de/ikz/staedte/letmathe/sportangler-saeuberten-lenneufer-id32476.html

*POL-OS: Angler bestohlen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/104236/2259086/pol-os-angler-bestohlen/gn

*Einbruch ins Anglerheim*
http://www.derwesten.de/nrz/staedte/emmerich/einbruch-ins-anglerheim-id34379.html

*Urlaub mit Bär, Elch und Wal*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de...a/nordamerika-vereinigte-staaten/12009838.htm

*Angeln fast mit Fanggarantie*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/senftenberg/Angeln-fast-mit-Fanggarantie;art1054,3809985

*Fischereiverein erwirbt Rechte für Ablacher See*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...t-Rechte-fuer-Ablacher-See-_arid,5259520.html

*Feuersee Wasserschildkröten ärgern die Angler*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.b84f9b4e-3ff4-4a0e-99ee-22aa68156b51.html

* Berliner Fischereiprofessor erhält renommierte internationale Auszeichnung*
http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news479766

*Zustand und Zukunbft des Silbersees waren Thema eines Treffens im ...*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/bischofsheim/12015270.htm

*Für einen Werbespot Dieter Bohlen mit Glatze im TV!*
http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/leu...werbespot-mit-glatze-im-tv-24322314.bild.html

*Corinna Hamann beste Jugendfischerin - Janis Lenk ist Fischerkönig*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3261976-125-von_wegen_maennersache,1,0.html

*Unbekannte werfen säckeweise Müll in Teich bei Rudolstadt*
http://rudolstadt.otz.de/web/lokal/...weise-Muell-in-Teich-bei-Rudolstadt-824734446

*Interessengemeinschaft ärgert sich über Betreiber eines Kraftwerks an der Lenne*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/maerkischer-kreis/werdohl/wenig-wasser-fische-2333181.html

*Porträt, Berliner Szene : Lass uns angeln gehen, mein Freund*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/p...ass-uns-angeln-gehen-mein-freund/6678784.html

*Unbekannte werfen säckeweise Müll in Teich bei Rudolstadt*
http://rudolstadt.otz.de/web/lokal/...weise-Muell-in-Teich-bei-Rudolstadt-824734446

*Huch?! Dieter Bohlen zeigt sich mit Glatze*
http://www.promiflash.de/huch-dieter-bohlen-zeigt-sich-mit-glatze-12052620.html

*"Wenn mich in Rom die Leute erkennen, drehen sie durch"*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/sport...-Rom-die-Leute-erkennen-drehen-sie-durch.html

*POL-SZ: Lagebericht Polizeikommissariat Peine Fr., 25.05.2012, 12.00 Uhr bis ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...05-2012-12-00-uhr-bis-so-27-05-2012-11-00-uhr

*Auf Fischfang am Pegnitzufer*
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberger-nachrichten/nuernberg/auf-fischfang-am-pegnitzufer-1.2106905

*Rosenfeld: Dicke Fische an Land gezogen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.b46b7297-a7c9-44cb-b656-f5d4da72fc90.html

*Sonne zur Räucherforelle*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kippenheim/sonne-zur-raeucherforelle--60054823.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hinter Wehren zu wenig Wasser für Fische*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...inter-wehren-wenig-wasser-fische-2337130.html

*Die Gäste aus Balingen fischen am erfolgreichsten*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...fischen-am-erfolgreichsten-_arid,5261233.html

*„Schnitzel kann jeder“*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/12022169.htm

*Mit einer großen Torte und vielen Besuchern feierte der Wildberger ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ossen-Torte-und-vielen-Besuchern-feierte.html

*Angelglück mit Gipsarm und goldene Fische*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...gelglueck-mit-Gipsarm-und-goldene-Fische.html

*Lass uns angeln gehen, mein Freund*
http://www.pnn.de/kultur/651200/

*Zwei-Meter-Wels aus Badesee geangelt*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...ngelt-7d12a06e-e2d8-419a-9bd7-6a8fba875660-ds

*Kinder lernen Angeln kennen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Kinder-lernen-Angeln-kennen;art372522,5528022

*Kanuten und Angler zoffen sich um die Wiesent*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...gler-zoffen-sich-um-die-Wiesent;art216,287869

*Lambrecht - Angler aus Neulußheim am Speyerbach beschossen*
http://www.mrn-news.de/news/lambrecht-angler-aus-neulussheim-am-speyerbach-beschossen-59751

*Ein Trainer, 23 Spieler, ein Ziel*
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/arti...r-23-Spieler-ein-Ziel-Europameister-2012.html

*Da schlägt das Herz eines Anglers höher!*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/essen-ke...gt-das-herz-eines-anglers-hoeher-d172306.html

*Neuer Unterstand und Geräteschuppen*
http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/lokal...909_Neuer_Unterstand_und_Geraeteschuppen.html

*Alles der Kinder wegen*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/article106390103/Alles-der-Kinder-wegen.html

*"Wenn mich die Römer erkennen, drehen sie durch"*
http://www.welt.de/sport/fussball/e...ich-die-Roemer-erkennen-drehen-sie-durch.html

*Schwarzangler im Visier*
http://www.dk-online.de/nachrichten/lokal/stuhr/138450-25/story.csp

*Ich habe eine Tiefkühl-Forelle geangelt! Jetzt soll ich 6 Monate in Österreich ...*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/6-monate-knast-wegen-eine-tiefkuehl-forelle-24408896.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler wollte seine Kinder beeindrucken: Wegen Fang einer Tiefkühl-Forelle vor ...*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/a...tiefkuehl-forelle-vor-gericht_aid_760494.html

*Angler begrüßen die Renaturierung*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/angler-begruessen-die-renaturierung--60130451.html

*Christof Günthör bleibt Vorsitzender der Angler*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...bt-Vorsitzender-der-Angler-_arid,5261888.html

*Kleine Raketen in der Tauber*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l.../Kleine-Raketen-in-der-Tauber;art5640,1483187

*Alle machen mit*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...chen-zur-Jahr-Feier-von-der-Polizei-Alle.html

*Ein Badesee weniger*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/Ein-Badesee-weniger;art4295,1483107

*Angler trotzen allen Krisen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/angler-trotzen-allen-krisen-id6716090.html

*Zu kleine Fische geangelt - Angler fängt Geldstrafe*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...he-geangelt--angler-faengt-24423512.bild.html

*Herbrechtinger Angler haben ein neues Vereinsheim*
http://www.swp.de/heidenheim/lokale...aben-ein-neues-Vereinsheim;art1168195,1483924

*Kurioser Angler-Schmäh könnte für Familienvater im Knast enden*
http://www.tt.com/Tirol/4874832-2/kurioser-angler-schmäh-könnte-für-familienvater-im-knast-enden.csp

*Im Regenrückhaltebecken sterben die Fische*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...regenrueckhaltebecken-sterben-die-fische.html

*Alteburger Markt in Heftrich bietet mit 400 Ausstellern maximale Vielfalt*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/idstein/12035209.htm

*Meeressäugern aktiv helfen*
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/meeressugern-aktiv-helfen.148862.php

*Selbst bei bestem Feiertagswetter bleiben die Besucher Münsters....*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/muenster/grillordnung-freizeit-zentrum-muenster-2339830.html[/B]

*Kunstangeln und Quarkflossen*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/Landkreis-Verden/599234/Kunstangeln-und-Quarkflossen.html

*Angler ticken wie Fußballfans – ohne Fische bzw. Tore bleibt das Erlebnis ...*
http://www.juraforum.de/wissenschaf...-tore-bleibt-das-erlebnis-unvollkommen-400744

*6 Monate Knast fürs Angeln einer Tiefkühl-Forelle*
http://www.haken.ch/news/395/6-monate-knast-fuers-angeln-einer-tiefkuehl-forelle.html

*Tipps von A wie Angeln bis Z wie Zeltplätze*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10073&pk=792962&p=1

* „Beißt nichts, hat's trotzdem Spaß gemacht“*
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...rotzdem-Spass-gemacht&ldquo-_arid,433344.html

*Wo ist Ihre Lieblingsbadestelle?*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ch-nicht-vor-kaltem-Wasser-fuerchtet-der.html

*Rosenfeld-Täbingen - Täbinger Angler schaffen Paradies Am Wochenende wird 30 ...*
http://www.zak.de/artikel/128470/Rosenfeld-Taebingen-Taebinger-Angler-schaffen-Paradies

*Die Braut , die übers Wasser kam*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1023387/

*Bärenattacke auf dem Plumpsklo in Kanadas Wildnis*
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...nis?_vl_backlink=/home/panorama/welt/index.do

* Hochseeangeln : Wilde Fahrt zum Gelben Riff *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Nienborg/Hochseeangeln-Wilde-Fahrt-zum-Gelben-Riff

*3. Juni: 64-Jähriger wird vermisst*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...sst.14c77c88-31f9-4033-a3af-ce718d761555.html

*Sven Felski fischt frische Fische*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/sport/eisbaeren/sven-felski-fischt-frische-fische-article1472474.html

*Niedereschach: Angelverein wird um Teufensee beneidet*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...det.bd36103a-d776-47e2-b49b-df66ec2afe64.html

*Rosenfeld: Viele Gäste zum 30. Geburtstag*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tag.7e4f29e0-b487-41b6-a4f7-b7f6c10297b6.html

*Angler treffen Bagger-Fans*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1023535/

*Angler fällt ins Wasser und ertrinkt*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal...ails/article/111/wasserleiche-in-hagenow.html

*Am Pfaffenteich auf Aal und Brachsen*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal...111/am-pfaffenteich-auf-aal-und-brachsen.html

*Jetzt fahr ' n sie über n See*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1023543/

* Zusammen geht es am besten*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/ahnatal/zusammen-geht-besten-2344012.html

*Mitten im Paradies*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eltag-beim-Anglerverein-in-Gross-Machnow.html

*13. Putlitzer Burgfräuleinwahl zog viele Gäste an / Naoual Schmitz gewann*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...nwahl-zog-viele-Gaeste-an-Naoual-Schmitz.html

*Angler warfen beim Teichfest die Ruten aus*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...gler-warfen-beim-teichfest-die-ruten-aus.html

*„Angler immer hilfreich zur Stelle“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/angler-immer-hilfreich-zur-stelle-id6732075.html

*Mainfisch-Jugendzeltlager: Ein wenig Angler-Latein zur späten Stunde gehört ...*
http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/seligenstadt/angler-mainfisch-jugendzeltlager-2012-2343887.html

*Lehrgang für Angler*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Kreis/Wesermarsch/Berne/Artikel/2879816/Lehrgang-f%FCr-Angler.html

*Ein toller Hecht!*
http://www.nzz.ch/dossiers/aus_dem_archiv/archiv-1946-1.17170547

*Die Dauercamper vom Götzenbachstausee*
http://remszeitung.de/2012/6/4/die-dauercamper-vom-goetzenbachstausee/

*Vandalismus am Wehr*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rden-rund-Wehrnadeln-gezogen-In-Rathenow.html

*EM-Quartier in Danzig: Wo die Fußball-Nationalelf vom Titel träumt*
http://www.focus.de/reisen/reisefue...-in-danzig-luxus-im-olivenhof_aid_748925.html

*Die Angler machen mobil*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1338485272285

*Angler tot im Neckar gefunden*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news3/article106420217/Angler-tot-im-Neckar-gefunden.html

*Burger Angler sind gegen geplante Wochenendgrundstücke am Niegripper See*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...-Wochenendgrundstuecke-am-Niegripper-See.html

*Zwei gegen den Karpfen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...m/Artikel/2880751/Zwei-gegen-den-Karpfen.html

*Einführung in das Angeln*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/biebertal/12054105.htm

*Jugend des ASV Rüsselsheim in Lorsch*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/12053786.htm

*Fischsterben in Weser-Nebenfluss Humme*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannove...n-in-wesernebenfluss-humme-24493134.bild.html

*Nass, aber ohne Fang*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...itung/oftersheim/nass-aber-ohne-fang-1.600679

*Angeln macht Spaß beim Jugendzeltlager des AC Eberschütz*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...eltlager-des-AC-Eberschuetz-_arid,162902.html

*Angeln in der Stadt Die Kapuze über den Kopf*
http://www.taz.de/Angeln-in-der-Stadt/!94805/

*Treffpunkt nicht nur für Jäger und Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...cht-nur-fuer-jaeger-und-angler-id6739532.html

*Petrijünger solidarisieren sich*
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...petrijuenger-solidarisieren-sich-2346418.html

*Offenes Freundschaftsangeln an Fronleichnam*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/overview.php?nav=37&eventID=5128

*ANV Sulz kümmert sich seit 50 Jahren um Fischbesatz und Naturschutz ...*
http://www.neckar-chronik.de/Home/n...ilaeumsfest-steigt-am-16-Ju-_arid,175477.html

*Grüne wollen Touristen das Angeln verbieten*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...705d52916c58bdf7336d276&param=news&id=3464915

*Vorarlberger gerieten in Seenot am Wallersee - vorarlberg.ORF.at*
http://vorarlberg.orf.at/news/stories/2536384/

*Rosenfeld: Franz Bihl ist neuer Fischerkönig*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nig.d0947655-24b2-4db2-9858-c92445e5a56c.html

*Angeln: Das Hobby Nummer 1 in unserem Land*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/fischer393.html

*Angler: Entenbrot ist Ententod*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Lengerich

*Anglerverband befürchtet mehr Fischwilderei und Schwarzangelei*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachrichten/mv/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3467095

*Schauräuchern zum 30. SAV-Jubiläum*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Rheine

*ASV-Vereinscasting im Trockenangeln*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-unna/bergkamen/asv-vereinscasting-trockenangeln-2348013.html

* Polizeibericht: Scheiben eines Busses mit Steinen zertrümmert*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/sc...usses-mit-Steinen-zertruemmert;art742,6833520

*NOTIZEN vom 11. Juni aus Ehingen und Umgebung*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/e...Juni-aus-Ehingen-und-Umgebung;art4295,1495039

*Torsten braucht geschickte Finger*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...rsten-braucht-geschickte-Finger;art312,292052

*Übers Leben: "Die Liebe ist keine Kurzgeschichte"*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/leute/article106490540/Die-Liebe-ist-keine-Kurzgeschichte.html

*Krone geht an Matthias Seitz*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ersheim/krone-geht-an-matthias-seitz-1.604970

*Leckerbissen für das Fischerfest*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3277816-128-leckerbissen_fuer_das_fischerfest,1,0.html

*Angeln im Herrenteich*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal-nachrichten_artikel,-Angeln-im-Herrenteich-_arid,164118.html

*Die Schätze im Silbersee*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-mettmann/ratingen/die-schaetze-im-silbersee-1.1011120

*Ölleck - Undichte Pipeline in Kanada*
http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/oelleck-undichte-pipeline-in-kanada,1472782,16353922.html

*Sulz a. N.: Naturschutz gehört zum Vereinszweck*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eck.ccd7891a-544b-4530-9f10-17156927f725.html

*Fetter Fang*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...z-angelt-eine-Zentimeter-lange-und-Gramm.html

*Angler feiern am Löhlinsee*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bahlingen/angler-feiern-am-loehlinsee--60486208.html

*Sport Kompakt Hamburg*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article106497825/Sport-Kompakt-Hamburg.html

*Fischerfest in Eisenberg: Enorme Nachfrage nach Mitgliedschaften*
http://eisenberg.otz.de/web/lokal/l...rme-Nachfrage-nach-Mitgliedschaften-220230587

*Möhringen: Sorgen um den Probstsee*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....see.0832cfdc-5894-43cf-8fbe-8642a587e038.html

*Die Angler sind mächtig genervt*
http://www.stuttgarter-wochenblatt.de/stw/page/detail.php/3063736

*Raubfischangeln mit den Schlickelder Petri-Jüngern*
http://www.ivz-online.de/lokales/mettingen_arid,79243.html

*Strenger Naturschutz regt auf*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1024803/

*Nur beim Deutschlandspiel haben die Fische Ruhe*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Lengerich

*Blütenmeer bedeckt den Bagnosee*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Steinfurt

*Petri Heil an der Eider*
http://zeitungen.boyens-medien.de/t.../zeitung/artikel/petri-heil-an-der-eider.html

*Jugendangler-Treffen bei Leibsch*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luckau/Jugendangler-Treffen-bei-Leibsch;art1062,3831249

*Kevelaer: Kevelaerer auf Karpfen-Jagd*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein-nord/kevelaer/nachrichten/kevelaerer-auf-karpfen-jagd-1.2869636

*Jeder nach seiner Fasson*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/sued/jeder-nach-seiner-fasson-id6767967.html

*Junge Angler reich beschenkt*
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/55855

*Mit Haken und Posen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hl-und-Materialien-aus-der-Raumfahrt-Ein.html

*Mansfelder Land*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler sollen Bootsstege kostenlos nutzen dürfen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...llen-Bootsstege-kostenlos-nutzen-duerfen.html

*Rather See: Zoff um geplantes Strandbad*
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1339597985988.shtml

*Stör-Manöver am Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/emmerich/stoer-manoever-am-rhein-id6770291.html

*Vom Fischen und Jagen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1338485305697

*Jugendcamp der Angler bei Reckahn*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-der-Angler-bei-Reckahn-Dicke-Fische-aus.html

*Die VIP-Betreuer unter den Anglern*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...m/die-vip-betreuer-unter-den-anglern-1.613090

*MC Birkenwerder hat wieder eine Jugendgruppe / Drei Vereine ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...at-wieder-eine-Jugendgruppe-Drei-Vereine.html

*Den dicksten Aal an der Angel*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...el/2889263/Den-dicksten-Aal-an-der-Angel.html

*Tierschutz: Heimkehr eines Riesen*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1338485306908

*Angler retten Schwimmer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/albbruck/angler-retten-schwimmer--60748514.html

*Angler als Rettungsschwimmer*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...gler-als-Rettungsschwimmer;art1015029,5555685

*Angler wählen neuen Vorsitzenden*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/nidda/12102259.htm

*Genauer betrachtet: Zwischen Tor und Angel*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/debatte/article106626091/Zwischen-Tor-und-Angel.html

*Nur wer seine Schönheit zeigt, wird gesehen*
http://blog.zeit.de/sport-blog/2012/06/19/schoenheit-kiew-maenner_4804

*Jeder bekommt, was er benötigt*
http://www.werbe-post.de/rag-wp/docs/551528/erftstadt

*Ganz in Familie*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1338485307911

*Zwei Fische am Haken*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/schwoerstadt/Zwei-Fische-am-Haken;art372618,5557464

*Horumersiel: Junge Angler haben 900 Euro am Haken*
http://www.nwzonline.de/index_aktuelles_spezial_artikel.php?id=2891332

*„Ein hervorragender Partner“*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/619696/

*Überfälle: Polizei nimmt Trio fest - Männer hatten vier Spielhallen ...*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...tten-vier-spielhallen-ausgeraubt-2360239.html

*Acht Herren warfen die ersten Angeln aus*
http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Krei...Acht-Herren-warfen-die-ersten-Angeln-aus.html

*Angeln & Golfen = Angelgolfen*
http://www.spickmich.de/news/201206210700-angeln-und-golfen-angelgolfen

*Welser Entwicklung gegen Bleigift im Wasser*
http://www.volksblatt.at/index.php?id=95745&MP=61-9398

*Herford: Angler findet Flugschreiber am Werreufer*
http://www.mt-online.de/start/letzt...Angler_findet_Flugschreiber_am_Werreufer.html

*Angler räumen entlang der Schutter auf*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angler-raeumen-entlang-der-schutter-auf--60863106.html

*Viele Aale werden von Wels und Kormoran gefressen*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...e-werden-wels-kormoran-gefressen-2362300.html

*POL-HF: Polizei stellt Flugschreiber sicher, Angler findet ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...cher-angler-findet-flugschreiber-am-werreufer

*600 Kilo Jungaale für Weser und Aller*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/...9/600-Kilo-Jungaale-fuer-Weser-und-Aller.html

*Angelsportverein ehrt seine Gründungsmitglieder*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...seine-Gruendungsmitglieder-_arid,5273021.html

*Fischwilderer flüchtet*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg-land/Fischwilderer-fluechtet-id20686486.html

*Ein Paradies für Angler*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...tung-Ein-Paradies-fuer-Angler;art8068,3198239

*Die Jagd ist eine ursprüngliche, legitime Betätigung*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...uengliche-legitime-betaetigung-id6795346.html

*Beliebt bei Wanderern und Pferdefreunden*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...arten-Netzbachweiher-Seeblick;art2811,4340687

*Keine Ehe der drei Anglerverbände im Elbe-Elster-Kreis in Sicht*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/fi...im-Elbe-Elster-Kreis-in-Sicht;art1057,3844034

*Hobby-Angler Xabi Alonso zur Führungsfigur gereift*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1329900

*Was raubt den Raubfischen ihr Leben?*
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...raubt-den-Raubfischen-ihr-Leben;art217,296774

*Zuhause im Anglerparadies*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1026478/

*Heimlich den Haken von der Angel abgebissen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...um-der-Moegeliner-Petrijuenger-gab-es-am.html

*Angler fürchten um ihre Fischgründe*
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...uerchten-um-ihre-Fischgruende;art1065,3845656

*Der Sieger im Angeln knackt den Fischpott*
http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/lokales/alb/Der-Sieger-im-Angeln-knackt-den-Fischpott;art5707,1515207

*Wie man die Makrele richtig grillt*
http://www.swp.de/muensingen/lokales/ermstal/Wie-man-die-Makrele-richtig-grillt;art5662,1515415


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angebot der Angler kommt gut an*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...ot-der-Angler-kommt-gut-an;art1015198,5564859

*Bad Rippoldsau-Schapbach: Angeln für Gäste*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ste.5ee30921-b68d-4848-b2c5-d46b9a560b0b.html

*Mühlhäuser Anglerfest lockte viele Besucher*
http://mühlhausen.thueringer-allgem...er-Anglerfest-lockte-viele-Besucher-179532107

*Fischerglück für Hollnberger*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10070&pk=801385&p=1

*Hetzerather Fisch auf Napoleons Tisch*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...her-Fisch-auf-Napoleons-Tisch;art8137,3200407

*Vorwurf: Ex-Vorstand der Angler hat über zehn Jahre Geld und ...*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...zehn-Jahre-Geld-und-Fische-unterschlagen.html

*Hunderte tote Fische*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1338485315238

*POL-DA: Dieburg: "Schwarz-Angler" auf frischer Tat erwischt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...burg-schwarz-angler-auf-frischer-tat-erwischt

*Verbrannt * Zeugen gesucht * Bürger werden befragt ...*
http://www.faktuell.de/lokalnachric...-missachtete-tierschutz-schlangenlinien-.html

*Angeln – einmal ohne Fische*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/friedberg/sport/Angeln-einmal-ohne-Fische-id20777041.html

*Angler zieht Leiche aus Nebenarm der Hamburger Elbe*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/angl...arm-der-hamburger-elbe/id_57561288/index?news

*Angler zieht Sack mit Leiche an Land*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article107298737/Angler-zieht-Sack-mit-Leiche-an-Land.html

*Angler zieht Sack mit Leiche aus der Elbe*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/leiche143.html

*Hamburg: Angler fischt Leiche aus der Elbe*
http://www.stern.de/panorama/hamburg-angler-fischt-leiche-aus-der-elbe-1847457.html

*Urlauber müssen künftig fürs Angeln in Schleswig-Holstein zahlen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news3...uers-Angeln-in-Schleswig-Holstein-zahlen.html

*Urlauber müssen fürs Angeln bezahlen*
http://www.kn-online.de/Schleswig-Holstein/Aus-dem-Land/Urlauber-muessen-fuers-Angeln-bezahlen

*Neue Regelungen für Angler in Schleswig-Holstein*
http://www.rtntvnews.de/news/5957/Neue-Regelungen-fuer-Angler-in-Schleswig-Holstein/

*Hobby-Angler Xabi Alonso zur Führungsfigur gereift*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-zur-Fuehrungsfigur-gereift;art159566,3198521

*Geldstrafe fürs wilde Fischen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...dstrafe-fuers-wilde-Fischen;art372461,5573799

*Elb-Leiche: Mann wurde erschossen*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article107469673/Elb-Leiche-Mann-wurde-erschossen.html

*Nach Grusel-Fang beim Zander-Angeln: Führt dieses Tattoo zum Elb-Mörder?*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...se-zur-leiche-aus-der-elbe-24926482.bild.html

*Auto landet beim Angler-Sommerfest im See*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachricht/2012-06-30-auto-landet-beim-angler-sommerfest-im-see/613/

*Pleite für Bolt: Blake besiegt 100-m-Weltrekordler*
http://www.mt-online.de/weltnews/sp...r_Bolt_Blake_besiegt_100-m-Weltrekordler.html

*Es ist leider ein Fehler aufgetreten*
http://www.mt-online.de/weltnews/politik/nachrichten_aktuell/6847555_Praesident_Aegypten.html

*Angeln soll wieder erlaubt werden*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1027447/

*Angler veranstalten ihre eigene Sommerparty*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...e-eigene-Sommerparty-Breddiner-sind-sich.html

*Angler sorgen selbst für Nachschub am Haken - Wettlauf mit Hitze und Kormoran*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...am-Haken-Wettlauf-mit-Hitze-und-Kormoran.html

*Umweltsünder verkippen ihren Hausmüll im Teich*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...ender-verkippen-ihren-Hausmuell-im-Teich.html

*Von Nachwuchssorgen keine Spur*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...von-nachwuchssorgen-keine-spur-id6827792.html

*Mit Steinschleuder gegen Badegäste*
http://www.ovb-online.de/aibling/steinschleuder-gegen-badegaeste-2373541.html

*Güstrower Jungangler waren eine Woche zu Gast am Weißen See bei Pritzerbe*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-Jungangler-waren-eine-Woche-zu-Gast-am.html

*Blitz schlug in Auto ein: Schlafender Mann unverletzt*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...-ein-schlafender-mann-unverletzt-2373236.html

*Lebensretter suchen Geisterangler*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...le/213/lebensretter-suchen-geisterangler.html

*Angeln in entspannter Atmosphäre*
http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...ff5&kat=103&artikel=110073372&red=27&ausgabe=

*Wasser in Köln*
http://www.ksta.de/nippes/wasser-in-koeln-die-junge-frau-und-die-fische,15187558,16521784.html

*In Schleswig-Holstein sind seit dem 1. Juli neue Regelungen für Angler in Kraft*
http://www.agitano.com/magazin/maga...i_neue_regelungen_fuer_angler_in_kraft_29329/

*Kleine Angler am Schmidtsteich*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luebbenau-calau/Kleine-Angler-am-Schmidtsteich;art13825,3855691

*Rabiater Angler schlägt bei Hopfgarten gleich zwei Mal zu*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-bei-Hopfgarten-gleich-zwei-Mal-zu-1730295615

*Die junge Frau und die Fische*
http://www.ksta.de/koeln/wasser-in-koeln-die-junge-frau-und-die-fische,15187530,16521784.html

*Toter in der Dove-Elbe: Wer kennt diesen Mann?*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/leiche151.html

*Schlägertrupp am Rheinufer*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/nachrichten/polizei/12154654.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*20 Kilo Waller geangelt*
http://www.ovb-online.de/stadt/20-kilo-waller-geangelt-2441147.html

*Lenne Angler glauben nicht an Belastung durch PCB*
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/m...er-glauben-nicht-belastung-durch-2440362.html

*Lachse in Stockholm*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1344657

*Zerstörungen am ASV-Heim und im Freibad*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/nach...e-zerstoerungen-asv-heim-freibad-2441008.html

*Angelsport: Kurs Manyame*
http://www.az.com.na/sport/angelsport-kurs-manyame.152539.php

*Zwölf Seen im Landkreis jetzt landeseigen*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1031668/

*Beim Nachtbaden Orientierung verloren*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...baden-Orientierung-verloren-_arid,177231.html

*Der Super-Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...rachtexemplar-aus-dem-bertasee-id6937292.html

*Heiß begehrter Bartelträger*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/heiss-begehrter-barteltraeger--62262029.html

*Angeln in der Elbe ist wieder zur Selbstverständlichkeit geworden*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...der-zur-Selbstverstaendlichkeit-geworden.html

*Kinder angeln am Kirchhainer Kiesteich*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elsterwerda/Kinder-angeln-am-Kirchhainer-Kiesteich;art1059,3890189

*Schnupperangeln beim Angelclub*
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/gemuenden/12263013.htm

*Angler sehen ihre Idylle bedroht*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...en/angler-sehen-ihre-idylle-bedroht-1.2933422

*In den Anglerseen schwindet das Wasser - ist das Rückhaltebeckens schuld?*
http://www.rnz.de/HP_Regional/00_20...n_Anglerseen_schwindet_das_Wasser___ist_d.php

*Faszinierender Flohkrebs*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/stadtteile/kastel/12262615.htm

*Angeln in Holland : Feuerwehrleute werden zu Petrijüngern*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...olland-Feuerwehrleute-werden-zu-Petrijuengern

*Vermisste trieb tot im See*
http://www.express.de/koeln/elfriede-m---72--vermisste-trieb-tot-im-see,2856,16788358.html

*Mondschein-Romantik am Dorchesee nicht nur für Angler*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/gu...rchesee-nicht-nur-fuer-Angler;art1051,3893668

*Bauschheimer Angelsportverein bereitet sich auf 50-jähriges Bestehen vor*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/12266674.htm

*Vermisste 72-Jährige tot im See gefunden*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-...ste-72-jaehrige-tot-im-see-gefunden-1.2934187

*Seeburg: Privatdetektiv hat Anzeige erstattet*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1342037138700

*Land kauft Dranser See vom Bund*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...299/Land-kauft-Dranser-See-vom-Bund-seen.html

*Seerosen machen das Angeln unmöglich : Im Schulteich blüht und wurzelt es ...*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ch-Im-Schulteich-blueht-und-wurzelt-es-weiter

*Leuchtende Köder und Schwimmer - Angler entdecken NighTec-Produkte*
http://www.sport-news.de/socialnews...-schwimmer-angler-entdecken-nightec-produkte/

*Angler bei Explosion in Grütz schwer verletzt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eller-getoetet-werden-Polizei-durchsucht.html

*Ferienspaß beim Angeln*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gen/Ferienspass-beim-Angeln;art372512,5626834

*Angler-Rekord in Freiburg: Riesenwels aus dem Opfinger See gefischt *
http://www.stadtkometen.de/2012/08/...urg-riesenwels-aus-dem-opfinger-see-gefischt/

*15-Jähriger bastelte „Angelbombe“*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-verletzt-Polizei-durchsucht-Wohnungen.html

*Buchensee droht umzukippen*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/hassberge/Buchensee-droht-umzukippen;art1726,6954501

*Mainz/SaarbrückenViele Fische mit Chemikalien belastet*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=10135506/9nv9i5/

*Angeln: Der große Fisch am Haken*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1342037141634

*Angeln mit dem Fischerverein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...geln-mit-dem-Fischerverein;art1014480,5630363

*Angler ziehen riesigen Wels aus der Mosel*
http://www.wort.lu/de/view/angler-ziehen-riesigen-wels-aus-der-mosel-501fbbcfe4b0f0ee371e41b2

*Der Umwelt zuliebe: Wie einkommensschwache Freiburger an einen neuen ...*
http://www.stadtkometen.de/2012/08/...freiburger-an-einen-neuen-kuhlschrank-kommen/

*Fischarmut im sauberen Neckarwasser*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ser.e6ec6f88-fc2b-4fd8-9e46-6d896be69e48.html

*Wie werde ich Angler ?*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/schwerte/vereine/wie-werde-ich-angler-d196496.html

*Das Anglerheim ist ein Stück Strücken*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schalksmuehle/das-anglerheim-ist-ein-stueck-struecken-id6960715.html

*Den Anglern stoßen die Grundeln auf*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ree...erhalten-eingewanderter-fische-id6959792.html

*Angler kämpften um den Kyritzer Inselpokal*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-den-Kyritzer-Inselpokal-Eileen-Wackrow.html

*Nachwuchs greift am Pinnower See zur Angel*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/guben/Nachwuchs-greift-am-Pinnower-See-zur-Angel;art1051,3899863

*Kölner Wissenschaftler erforschen in Rees das Verhalten eingewanderter Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ree...erhalten-eingewanderter-fische-id6959792.html

*Eilantrag gegen Versenkung von Kali-Abwässern gescheitert*
http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...senkung-von-kaliabwaessern-25576182.bild.html

*Gerichtlicher Erfolg für K+S: Kein Stopp der Versenkung von Salzabwässern*
http://www.fuldainfo.de/index.php?area=1&p=news&newsid=21725

*20-Pfünder aus der Spree gezogen*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1032856/

*Kapitaler Wels von gut zwei Metern am Haken*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1032858/

*Pures Anglerglück*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/wolfratshausen/pures-anglerglueck-2454724.html

*Als "falscher Angler" über die Grenze*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/als-falscher-angler-ueber-die-grenze--63064974.html

*Hammerhaie umkreisen nackten Angler im Meer*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...merhaie-umkreisen-nackten-Angler-im-Meer.html

*Angler sagt Fischsterben im Landwehrgrund den Kampf an*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...Landwehrgrund-den-Kampf-an-artikel8066169.php

*Sommerpause: Opa Ross im Rosengarten*
http://www.motorsport-total.com/f1/...erpause_Opa_Ross_im_Rosengarten_12081103.html

*Kreisjugendring: Angeln gehen oder lieber zur Feuerwehr*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Angeln-gehen-oder-lieber-zur-Feuerwehr-id21452726.html

*Karpfe Diem*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/lifestyle/article108578517/Karpfe-Diem.html

*31-Jähriger bedroht zwei Angler*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi.../818612/31-jaehriger-bedroht-zwei-angler.html

*FreiburgReihenweise tote Fische ans Ufer geschwemmt*
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/id=1622/nid=1622/did=10172034/1rmrabr/

*Der gute Angler braucht viel Ruhe und Geduld*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rh...r-braucht-viel-Ruhe-und-Geduld;art767,6969421

*Künftige Angler lernen das Fischen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/plettenberg/kuenftige-angler-lernen-das-fischen-id6970591.html

*Taubeneier-Sammler auf Abwegen: Betrunken von Brücke abgeseilt*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/ki...etrunken-von-Bruecke-abgeseilt;art773,6968921

*Foto: dpa/Scalzo*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/235283.kahlschlaeger.html

*Angler fängt Riesen-Hecht im Bergerweiher*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...n-hecht-kraillinger-bergerweiher-2458511.html

*Paul Ryan: Jäger und Angler*
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/nachrichten/politik/paul-ryan-j-ger-und-angler_rmn01.c.10067206.de.html

*Angler an einem Badesee fühlte sich von Schwimmer gestört*
http://www.abendzeitung-nuernberg.d...203139/Nacktbader-mit-Fischfutter-beschossen/

*Süßwasserriese erobert den Main*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/fra...-unterfraenkischen-Gewaessern;art1727,6971282

*BRANDENBURGER SEEN: Nach dem Kaufrausch*
http://www.pnn.de/brandenburg-berlin/672055/


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Gutes Zielen bringt fette Beute*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/winden/gutes-zielen-bringt-fette-beute--63133256.html

*Angler kentern auf der Kieler Förde - Besatzung gerettet*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...auf-der-Kieler-Foerde-Besatzung-gerettet.html

*Angler freuen sich über großen Fang*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...en-sich-ueber-grossen-Fang;art1014608,5642135

*Rosenfeld: Kinder haben Spaß beim Angeln*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eln.b1a01d27-fdf8-420a-88ad-52514414463c.html

*Süßer See: Drei neue Fischereiaufseher*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1342037159446

*Spremberger Angler klagen über Zustand der Spree*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...lagen-ueber-Zustand-der-Spree;art1050,3909034

*Angelboot kentert – „Berlin“ und „Steppke“ retten drei Menschen*
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachri...berlin-und-steppke-retten-drei-menschen-31400

*Von kämpferischen Forellen und schmackhaften Maden*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...len-und-schmackhaften-Maden-_arid,351355.html

*Weitaus mehr als Fische fangen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...eitaus-mehr-als-Fische-fangen;art8068,3253012

*Deutsche Angler fangen Monster-Fisch*
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/deutsche-angler-fangen-monster-fisch-25692498.bild.html

*Angler fängt Jugendliche mit Beute*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/angler-faengt-jugendliche-mit-beute-id6990517.html

*Zu den 65 Gewässern, die Brandenburg vom Bund erworben hat, gehört auch ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...essern-die-Brandenburg-vom-Bund-erworben.html

*Ein schöner See – dank harter Arbeit*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/gr...hoener-See-dank-harter-Arbeit;art1254,3149473

*Nach sechs Stunden stehen Sieger fest*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ach-sechs-stunden-stehen-sieger-fest-1.688441

*Viele Beamte der Polizeiinspektion Kyffhäuser sind Hobbyangler*
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...ektion-Kyffhaeuser-sind-Hobbyangler-363063209

*Jahrelanger Mitgliederschwund bei Anglern im Nordosten gestoppt
Ostsee News*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de...derschwund-bei-anglern-im-nordosten-gestoppt/

*Polizei zahlt für Schüsse auf Anglerauto*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/fi...-fuer-Schuesse-auf-Anglerauto;art1057,3911747

*Förderverein will nacktes Baden am ...*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/...rkholzbacher-See-verbieten;art1159738,1596111

*Pois und Feuerschlucker zum Abschluss*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/bonn...chlucker-zum-abschluss,15185502,16921418.html

*Sprung ins Schlauchboot: Suchaktion auf dem Main im Landkreis Lichtenfels*
http://www.radio-plassenburg.de/default.aspx?ID=7055&showNews=1205846

*Rettungskräfte suchen im Main nach Betrunkenem*
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/licht...hen-im-Main-nach-Betrunkenem;art83428,2090998

*Thüringer Jugendangeltage lockte an die Herbslebener Teiche*
http://badlangensalza.thueringer-al...-lockte-an-die-Herbslebener-Teiche-1715529203

*Geangelt wird wieder im Verein*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/meckl...d]=111&cHash=cfaf60ba5887f788e16e4be528d2b1d4

*Warten bis das Glück anbeisst*
http://www.thurgauerzeitung.ch/osts...ten-bis-das-Glueck-anbeisst;art123838,3090581

*Immer schön achtgeben auf den Schwimmer*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...er-schon-achtgeben-auf-den-schwimmer-1.692090

*Wasserpest: Lübecks Wakenitz wuchert zu*
http://www.ln-online.de/nachrichten/3530475/wasserpest-luebecks-wakenitz-wuchert-zu

*Fisch beißt an - Kinder glücklich*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/vg-eich/eich/12331075.htm

*Fressfeinde, Turbinen und Angler*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Fressfeinde-Turbinen-und-Angler;art4319,1599810

*Heißes Box-Plaster Göttingen: EC-Boxer mit fetter Beute am Haken…*
http://www.figosport.de/profiboxen/...ingen-ec-boxer-mit-fetter-beute-am-haken.html

*Villingendorf: Kinder füttern hungrige Fische*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.0e68ea7d-5e53-46b8-920e-dfbda5d73d59.html

*Angler will Krokodil in Sachsen-Anhalt gesehen haben*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/pan...dil-in-sachsen-anhalt-gesehen-haben-1.2961684

*Fische sterben auf dem Kiesbett*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/huefingen/fische-sterben-auf-dem-kiesbett--63254205.html

*Vater-Kind-Angeln : 24 Fische führen zum Sieg*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Nienborg/Vater-Kind-Angeln-24-Fische-fuehren-zum-Sieg

*Viva zeigt radikales Leben der deutschen Jugend*
http://www.welt.de/fernsehen/article108738639/Viva-zeigt-radikales-Leben-der-deutschen-Jugend.html

*Fischwilderei: Mit dem falschen Schein geangelt*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1342037170592

*FKK-Streit am Kaisersee: Die Nackten wehren sich*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ersee-Die-Nackten-wehren-sich-id21578811.html

*Süßer SeeVerband macht mobil gegen Angelpreise*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*Donaueschingen: Idyllisch wie an der Pariser Seine*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ine.efa9128d-54c9-447d-8552-836553410037.html

*Kaisersee: „Das wurde falsch dargestellt!“*
http://www.stadtzeitung.de/nachrich...ie-Nackten-sind-nicht-das-Problem;art478,3829

*Haigerloch: Fischerfest im Karlstal*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tal.bae143cf-c33d-4fe5-bb64-f07f7a28516c.html

*Kroko-Alarm am Großkaynaer See*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/krokodil/kroko-alarm-am-grosskaynaer-see-25746442.bild.html

*Kreis Wittenberg: Mehr Platz für 25 junge Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1342037171839

*Auf dem Fahrrad ein Stück Heimat erkunden*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/auf-dem-fahrrad-ein-stueck-heimat-erkunden--63308573.html

*Angst vor Fischsterben im leer laufenden Morgensternteich*
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/liebenburg_arid,289282.html

*Bilder der Woche: Leiche im Sack geangelt*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/Hamburg__WAMS_/article108779230/Leiche-im-Sack-geangelt.html

*Angel-Camp an der Elbe geht heute zu Ende*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...ngel-Camp-an-der-Elbe-geht-heute-zu-Ende.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler verstehen nicht, dass alle Stege abgerissen werden müssen*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...ass-alle-Stege-abgerissen-werden-muessen.html

*Fischereivereine sollten mit der Zeit gehen*
http://www.ovb-online.de/leserbriefe/fischereivereine-sollten-zeit-gehen-2484360.html

*Einbruch in Ex-Zollhaus und Angler-Auto*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landkreis-northeim/uslar/einbruch-2483452.html

*Das Video der Woche*
http://www.taz.de/Das-Video-der-Woche/!100735/


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Warnschuss für Fisch-Wilderer und Pilzsammler*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...und-Pilzsammler-auf-dem-Tuep;art13826,3967584

*Angler stürzen in zwei Meter tiefe Rinne*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/vorpom...408bb0fb9acfab696ae8fcd&param=news&id=3568533


*Fischerei: Auch das Image hegen und pflegen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/donauwoerth/Auch-das-Image-hegen-und-pflegen-id22153731.html

* Die Jungen übernehmen Verantwortung *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Die-Jungen-uebernehmen-Verantwortung;art777,7053824

*Angelsportverein reinigt Lache vom Unrat*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/12472469.htm

*Edersee: Angler entdecken verbotene Stellnetze*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...r-entdecken-verbotene-stellnetze-2530302.html

*Rosenfeld: Angler beenden Saison*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...son.ba5e52c7-6827-4881-9ad0-d20412a0b0e8.html

*Wer sich nicht entscheidet , landet in Island*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1040127/

*Stellnetze im Edersee*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Blaulicht/Stellnetze-im-Edersee-entdeckt

*Der Retter für den Köderfisch*
http://handwerk.com/der-retter-fuer-den-koederfisch/150/4/57251/

*Ausflugtipp Werbellinsee - Anglern beim Angeln zusehen*
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...rn-beim-angeln-zusehen,10809148,20165796.html

*Sulz a. N.: Fischer auch im Naturschutz tätig*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tig.e1812800-174e-45f6-ab69-b23e1a8e4309.html

* "Im Frühjahr entscheiden“ *
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...l/diesdorf/fruehjahr-entscheiden-2533699.html

*Havelsee: Polizei und Feuerwehr suchen nach gekentertem Kanu-Fahrer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...d-Feuerwehr-suchen-nach-gekentertem-Kanu.html

*Sorge ums Schilf*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...altung-des-Seezugangs-in-Kyritz-kritisch.html

*Angler verteidigen den Wanderpokal*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-verteidigen-den-wanderpokal--64373001.html

*INTERVIEW: Endlich die Klärung brotloser Fragen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-die-Klaerung-brotloser-Fragen-INTERVIEW.html

*"Leidenschaften": Warum ich es liebe zu angeln *
http://www.welt.de/debatte/article109665658/Warum-ich-es-liebe-zu-angeln.html

*Anglerverein Möhringen: Fische fangen und Unrat sammeln*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...eln.bbc08242-6618-45a4-b569-e9968c8c7298.html

*Sportfischer packen ihre Angeln ein*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luebben/Sportfischer-packen-ihre-Angeln-ein;art1058,3973869

*Fische machen sich für Angler rar*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...achen-sich-fuer-Angler-rar;art1032102,5716750

*Gelunge Festpremiere für Angler*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.81c7bf79-a556-43cb-89e4-be0706bf871e.html

*Angelsportmesse Anspo lockte 8000 Besucher in die Messehallen*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt...lockte-8000-besucher-messehallen-2538130.html

*Mehr als 200 Aussteller beim Branchentreff «Jagd & Angeln»*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...steller-beim-branchentreff-26608126.bild.html

*Angler kentert mit Paddelboot und versinkt im Wasser*
http://www.b2b-deutschland.de/berlin/region/detail_dapd_3494533530.php

*Fischerei-Vereins Euskirchen - Angler kümmern sich um Vögel*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/eusk...uemmern-sich-um-voegel,15185862,20342536.html

*Angelsaison offiziell vorbei*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3419929-128,1,0.html

*Reinschiff am Fisch-Kindergarten*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...schiff-am-Fisch-Kindergarten;art83456,2141114


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Toller Hecht aus dem Waldsee*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/niedernhausen/12502435.htm

*Dietfurt: Wo soll hier ein Fisch leben?*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/k...o-soll-hier-ein-Fisch-leben;art143036,2666334

*Suche nach Entführer dauert an - Zahl der Hinweise steigt*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...ehrer-dauert-an-Zahl-der-Hinweise-steigt.html

*Fangfrische Fahrräder: Raunheimer Angler bergen Müll aus Lache*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/12490608.htm

*Auf Spurensuche: "Der Angler passte nicht ins Bild"*
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1040900/

*Abgesoffener Angler in Weimar gerettet*
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Abgesoffener-Angler-in-Weimar-gerettet-712309177

*Angler besuchen Karlsruher Zoo*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...zoo.8107ab52-9ab3-431e-adab-1fc18591e77b.html

*Tierschau auf dem Bauernmarkt*
http://www.freiepresse.de/BLICKDE/N...rschau-auf-dem-bauernmarkt-artikel8120501.php

*Mit Liebe zum Fisch*
http://www.manager-magazin.de/lifestyle/reise/0,2828,859765,00.html

*Mit diesem Kajak wurde der Finanz-Manager entführt*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/mit-...-finanz-manager-entfuehrt-article1560256.html

*Verletzte Vögel: Angler rätseln über mysteriöse Schwan-Unfälle*
http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/l...-mysterioese-Schwan-Unfaelle;art92036,1790901

*Boot kentert auf Wukensee - Vater und Kinder gerettet*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...t-auf-Wukensee-Vater-und-Kinder-gerettet.html

*Duisburg: Tegge-Pächter gegen Badestelle*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...ten/tegge-paechter-gegen-badestelle-1.3027688

*Fischen ganz tief unten*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article109781754/Fischen-ganz-tief-unten.html

*Großer Meister an der Angel*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic.../Grosser-Meister-an-der-Angel;art2442,2146470

*Branchentreff «Jagd & Angeln» auf dem agra-Gelände*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...ngeln-auf-dem-agragelaende-26671336.bild.html

*Meldungen: BrandenburgNews*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/brandenburg/article109782147/BrandenburgNews.html

*Angler-Profis auf Raubfischjagd*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...ler-Profis-auf-Raubfischjagd;art83450,2146500

*"Waidmanns heil" und "Petri heil" in Leipzig*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/leipzig/jagen-und-angeln100.html

*Mit „Das Haus am See“ ein nachdenklich stimmender Saisonauftakt*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/67171731/mit-das-haus-am-see-ein-nachdenklich-stimmender-saisonauftakt

*Schorndorf Hege und Fischerei seit 100 Jahren*
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.schorndorf...ren.60584002-08be-4953-80bb-c6ab2fdea6ba.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler zieht kampfstarken Schuppenkarpfen aus ...*
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...chuppenkarpfen-aus-dem-Wasser;art5642,1674951

*Verärgerte Angler fangen kaum noch Fische im Göhlensee*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/co...aum-noch-Fische-im-Goehlensee;art1049,3982656

*Sturm-Tod beim Angeln auf der Havel*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/umland/sturm-tod-beim-angeln-auf-der-havel-article1563578.html

*Warf ein Angler das Auge über Bord?: Rätsel um das Riesenauge aus Florida ist ...*
http://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/ti...orida-stammt-von-schwertfisch_aid_839428.html

*Angler gönnen der Bachforelle ein Päuschen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sch...-der-bachforelle-ein-paeuschen-id7196307.html

*Ehefrau erstochen und zerstückelt - Prozessauftakt*
http://www.bild.de/regional/koeln/k...rstueckelt--prozessauftakt-26724406.bild.html

*Gewässerpflege setzt Wissen voraus*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1042004/

*Angler wollen dem Beispiel der Jäger folgen*
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/hochtaunus-und-region/landkreis-hochtaunus/12513711.htm

*Zwickauer Angler fischen Müll aus der Mulde*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...ischen-Muell-aus-der-Mulde-artikel8126898.php

*Florida Forscher ordnen Riesenauge einem Schwertfisch zu*
http://www.zeit.de/wissen/umwelt/2012-10/riesenauge-schwertfisch-florida

*ASV Seerose: Die Ruhe am malerischen See*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/vg-nieder-olm/ober-olm/12513496.htm

*„Er wollte nur, dass sie still ist“*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/nachr...lte-nur-dass-sie-still-ist“-_arid,141345.html

*Angler sauer auf Hundehalter: „Kriegszustand" am Stausee?*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...lter-Kriegszustand-am-Stausee-;art1171,141653

*Fischers Fritz liegt vorne*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ftersheim/fischers-fritz-liegt-vorne-1.766154

* Für Angler Wildschwein statt Fisch auf dem Teller *
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/allendorf-lda/12516234.htm

*Friedhelm Schotemeier leitet die Fischereiaufsicht : Wenn „schwarz“ geangelt ...*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...schereiaufsicht-Wenn-schwarz-geangelt-wird-.-.

*Rosenfeld: Hechte beißen an*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.690addf1-9df2-4491-a947-1424b3114b62.html

*Seine zweite Heimat liegt am Wasser*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/d...eite-Heimat-liegt-am-Wasser-_arid,400360.html

*Badische Jagd- und Fischereimesse: 100 Aussteller bei der Premiere*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offe...00-aussteller-bei-der-premiere--64732250.html

*Wer fängt den größten Fisch? Geangelt werden darf am 1. November in ganz ...*
http://www.azonline.de/Gescher/Wer-....-November-in-ganz-Europa-Angler-jagen-Hechte

*Das stachelige Monster vom Stoibermühlsee *
http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/muenchen-region/monster-stoibermuehlsee-tz-2553741.html

*Schwertfisch war der Besitzer des mysteriösen Riesenauges*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-des-mysterioesen-Riesenauges-id22380111.html

*Liam Neeson: Angeln ist besser als Sex*
http://www.tikonline.de/vip-news/detail.php?nr=140228&rubric=VIP-News

*Angler entsetzt über die Verseuchung des Thalhausener Weihers*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...ng-des-Thalhausener-Weihers-_arid,500426.html

*Allein im Fluss, eins sein mit der Natur*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/hall/Allein-im-Fluss-eins-sein-mit-der-Natur;art1159738,1683768


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Alarmstufe Rot für einzigartiges Biotop in der Stadt Linden*
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/linden/12522836.htm

* Thüringer Angler schließen sich zusammen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ger-Angler-schliessen-sich-zusammen-622620630

*Angler sorgen sich um saubere Gewässer*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bergkamen/angler-sorgen-sich-um-saubere-gewaesser-id7214238.html

*50 Jahre Fischereiverein Herzogenaurach*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...-Fischereiverein-Herzogenaurach;art215,343582

*Abfischen der Angler wird immer mehr zum Volksfest*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/ho...wird-immer-mehr-zum-Volksfest;art1060,3991454

*Wegen Biogasanlage? Angler entsetzt über Verseuchung des Thalhausener ...*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...ng-des-Thalhausener-Weihers-_arid,500426.html

*Angler spucken in die Hände*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/nachr...ngler-spucken-in-die-Haende-_arid,143097.html

*HERR BOHM UND DER HERING (ab 4 J.) - Esslingen - 22.10.2012*
http://www.regiomusik.de/veranstaltung/termin/918939.html

*Landesanglerverband Thüringen und Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen ...*
http://suhl.thueringer-allgemeine.d...ereiverband-Ostthueringen-verschmel-587565431

*Pierre Marquant wird Forellenkönig*
http://www.stimberg-zeitung.de/loka...e-Marquant-wird-Forellenkoenig;art1006,865142

*Eichstätt: Vom Vater fürs Angeln begeistert: Seine erste Angelrute aus ...*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/e...eie-Minute-am-Wasser-verbracht;art575,2671436

*Spaziergänger schüchtert Angler mit einem Messer ein *
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/638048/

*Am Zusamufer in Buttenwiesen: Spaziergänger bedroht Hobbyangler *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/wertingen/Spaziergaenger-bedroht-Hobbyangler-id22438206.html

*Verband stellt Pachtantrag für Süßen See*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317550&listid=1121028317531

*300-Kilo-Fisch attackiert Angler*
http://www.oe24.at/welt/300-Kilo-Fisch-attackiert-Angler/82553228

*Thüringer Angler schließen sich zusammen*
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/thueringer-angler-schliessen-sich-zusammen/id_60490946/index?news

*Beste Angler erhalten Pokale*
http://www.thurgauerzeitung.ch/osts...este-Angler-erhalten-Pokale;art123851,3172097


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler auf Prüfstand*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...m-Examen-am-November-bis-morgen-moeglich.html

*Burbach in Thalhausen ist tot*
http://www.nr-kurier.de/artikel/18621-burbach-in-thalhausen-ist-tot

*Beim Angeln in den Rhein gefallen*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues...n/beim-angeln-in-den-rhein-gefallen-1.3044616

* Furtwangen: Angeln als Ausgleich *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ich.caebf17f-fd26-4680-bbcb-9043d098cfca.html

*Anglerglück in den Fjorden Norwegens*
http://www.fnweb.de/region/neckar-o...anglergluck-in-den-fjorden-norwegens-1.777271

* Speicher Mockzig kein Idyll mehr für Angler und Ausflügler *
http://altenburg.otz.de/web/lokal/l...l-mehr-fuer-Angler-und-Ausfluegler-1804693637

*Angler überschätzt seine Fahrkünste *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/finsing/angler-ueberschaetzt-seine-fahrkuenste-2575659.html

*Toyota auf der SEMA Mit V8 Power auf Angeltour*
http://www.auto.de/magazin/showArticle/article/89930/Toyota-auf-der-SEMA-Mit-V8-Power-auf-Angeltour

*Vermisster tot aus Chiemsee geborgen*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...misster-tot-Leiche-Angler-Gars;art1174,143606

*Angelsportverein Rohrhof:*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...alter-neutz-siegt-zum-saisonausklang-1.779695

*Angler erteilten dem Müll entlang der Lenne eine Abfuhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/let...-entlang-der-lenne-eine-abfuhr-id7237497.html

*Monster-Pickup mit über 500 PS: Toyota zeigt den Tundra für Angler*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/991641/Monster-Pickup-mit-uber-500-PS-Toyota-zeigt-den-Tundra-fur-Angler

*Angler-Karren 27 Jahre lang gezogen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/kamen/angler-karren-27-jahre-lang-gezogen-id7241524.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*UDE: Neues Projekt „Sichere Ruhr“ - Alles im Fluss?*
http://www.juraforum.de/wissenschaft/ude-neues-projekt-azsichere-ruhraoe-alles-im-fluss-417646

*Senden : Die Stever wird von Müll befreit *
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...-packten-an-Die-Stever-wird-von-Muell-befreit

*Wann lösen sie das Todes-Rätsel von Xanten?*
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgeb...-das-torso-raetsel-geloest-26958834.bild.html

*Hafen-Angeln verboten*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1050464/

*Torso-Fund bei "Aktenzeichen XY"*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...hten/torso-fund-bei-aktenzeichen-xy-1.3052721

*Anhalt-Bitterfeld: Ein Kampf mit dem Zander*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1349164480369

*Zerstückelter Mann im Rhein - Kripo geht von Mord aus*
http://www3.e110.de/index.cfm?event=page.detail&cid=6&fkcid=6&id=60827

*Angler kniffeln um die Wette*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S322020/Angler kniffeln um die Wette

*Die Polizei hat nach dem Xantener Torso-Fund vor einem Jahr jetzt rund 50 ...*
http://www.radiokw.de/Lokalnachrichten.1216+M582d53ab815.0.html

*Angelsportverein : Heini Pollecker ist neuer Raubfisch-König*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...in-Heini-Pollecker-ist-neuer-Raubfisch-Koenig


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler gegen Naturschützer*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-eine-gescheiterte-Fusion-Angler-gegen.html

*Bauer sucht Frau: Homo-Paar Denny und Timo gehen Angeln*
http://zeitgeistnews.de/tv/20349-bauer-sucht-frau-homo-paar-denny-und-timo-gehen-angeln

*Fisch verbindet*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/erlangenhoechstadt/Fisch-verbindet;art215,337206

*Krimikulisse: Luxemburgs Moselidyll als Mordtatort*
http://www.sr-online.de/sronline/sr...x/20121119_saarlorluex_infos100~_seite-2.html

*Angler zogen in Bälow Bilanz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...gler-zogen-in-Baelow-Bilanz-Ein-lehr-und.html

*Verschnaufpause für die Fische*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...etsch/verschnaufpause-fur-die-fische-1.787386

*Voller Körpereinsatz beim Abfischen in Eisenach gefragt*
http://eisenach.thueringer-allgemei...beim-Abfischen-in-Eisenach-gefragt-1220577841

*Recht so: Im Trüben geangelt*
http://www.faktuell.de/hintergrund/recht-so/1671-recht-so-im-trueben-geangelt.html

*Das Fest der fröhlichen Angler*
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/610610/niederkassel

*Selchermeister und Schrecken der Aale: Paul (10) versorgt Steinbach mit Fisch*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...10-versorgt-Steinbach-mit-Fisch;art71,1001655

*Angler ausgeraubt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hlen-drei-Bootsmotoren-Angler-ausgeraubt.html

* Le Boat: Programme für Angler und Golfer*
http://www.touristik-aktuell.de/nac.../06/le-boat-programme-fuer-angler-und-golfer/

*Fünf Freunde im Angelfieber*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...am-aus-Bensdorf-und-Brandenburg-zieht-es.html

* Eisleben: Stiftsteich für Angler gesperrt *
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1349164489770

*Der Schieder-See bietet Anglern Erholung und fette Beute*
http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a..._bietet_Anglern_Erholung_und_fette_Beute.html

*Licht und Meer – ein Bild des Friedens*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/reise-1/licht-und-meer-ein-bild-des-friedens--65415643.html

*Was schwimmt da in der Mosel?*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...g-Was-schwimmt-da-in-der-Mosel;art671,3338723

*Hunderte Fische verendet*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dorsten/hunderte-fische-verendet-id7273091.html

*Brutaler Angeldieb schlägt Mann nieder*
http://www.ostseeblick-nienhagen.de/news/1352452153-brutaler-angeldieb-schlaegt-mann-nieder/

*Angler in Stralsund niedergeschlagen und bestohlen*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/poli...Stralsund-niedergeschlagen-und-bestohlen.html

* Fischereiverein Lüdinghausen: Steigendes Umweltbewusstsein und zahlreiche ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...reiche-Auszeichnungen-125-Jahre-Vereinsarbeit

* Der Retter aus Coburg *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...euhaus/Der-Retter-aus-Coburg;art83454,2178015

*Brand im Anglerheim: Polizei ermittelt mögliche Täter*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-ermittelt-moegliche-Taeter-_arid,511530.html

*Prinz Thomas II.: Zum guten Ton gehört der gute Zweck*
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...zum-guten-ton-gehoert-der-gute-zweck-1.456818

*Polizei sucht nach Morddrohung rabiaten Angler*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3202582

*Fischers Fritz fischt frische Fische*
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/goeppingen/Fischers-Fritz-fischt-frische-Fische;art5583,1721295

*Meerforelle fühlt sich im Guldenbach wieder wohl*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/12588301.htm

*Angeln ist richtiger Sport*
http://www.wzonline.de/nachrichten/...ache=1&cHash=0f8677fd136b0743848727aad602b7ee

*Angler fischt Schmuck aus der Ruhr *
http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/home/16-schmuck-27195584.bild.html

*Angler fischt Schmuck aus der Ruhr - zwei Tresore gefunden*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...der-ruhr-zwei-tresore-gefunden-id7291891.html

*In Steele hat ein Angler mehrere Schmuckstücke und zwei Tresore in der Ruhr ... *
http://www.radioessen.de/Lokalnachrichten.1259+M506c55e9b7f.0.html

*Nach acht Monaten im See: Kormoran findet Fotoapparat*
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Kormoran-findet-Fotoapparat-article7762656.html

* Gestohlenes Auto aus Angeler-See geborgen *
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/gestohlenes-auto-aus-angeler-see-geborgen,1472796,20883544.html

*Hans Jürgen Sittig - Andernach - 15.11.2012*
http://www.regiomusik.de/veranstaltung/termin/969792.html

*AKTUELL! Verdächtige Geräusche am Aueweiher - Polizeihubschrauber kreiste*
http://osthessen-news.de/A/1222746/...am-aueweiher-polizeihubschrauber-kreiste.html

*Neuburg: Eon senkte den Stausee Bittenbrunn ab – Altwasser und Uferbereiche ...*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/n...ch-war-die-Donau-verschwunden;art1763,2681809

*Die Petrijünger sind eine Macht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...chereischein-Inhaber-waechst-von-Jahr-zu.html

*Dschihad für Angler*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/literatur/article111223231/Dschihad-fuer-Angler.html

*Riesenwels als Fang des Lebens*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1012902958704&listid=1018348861894

*Angler setzen Bachforellen wegen Wassermangel um*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bern...forellen-wegen-wassermangel-um--65784597.html

*Radler-Protest legt Autoverkehr lahm*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=2aa9d6776ef5eaf387f8f245720a64fb

*Sitzen zwei Angler am See . . .*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-grossen-deutschen-Anglerverbaende-ist.html

*Raunheimer Angler: Kameradschaftsabend zum Saisonende*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/12606977.htm

* Sportfischer zog Riesen-Wels aus dem Po*
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/angeln/angler-holt-riesen-wels-aus-dem-po-27282798.bild.html

*Eine Frau fängt große Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/wie-man-im-bikini-grosse-fische-faengt-id7313512.html

*Fische für die Treibjagd*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1059256/

*Ein dicker Fisch für Achims Angler*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...er-Fisch-fuer-Achims-Angler-_arid,438603.html

*Dietmar Isaiasch in der Hauptschule : Freitags beißt der Zander gut*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Tecklenburg-Angelweltmeister-besucht-Schueler


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tierschützer verklagen Angler*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...sverstoss-Tierschuetzer-verklagen-Angler.html

*Bilanz der Sportangler: Mehr Fische als im Vorjahr gefangen*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...Fische-als-im-Vorjahr-gefangen;art765,7157522

*Nehmen Sie sich Zeit für sich!*
http://www.zak.de/artikel/140857/Anzeige-Nehmen-Sie-sich-Zeit-fuer-sich


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Abangeln am Flörsheimer Dyckerhoffsee*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/12636727.htm

*Martin Limbeck: Angeln, jagen und Verkaufen!*
http://www.currentgame.de/martin-limbeck-angeln-jagen-und-verkaufen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Skateboard nein, Angeln ja?*
http://www.heddesheimblog.de/03/skateboard-nein-angeln-ja/29564.html

*Der Weg zum Angelschein*
http://www.derwesten.de/zeusmedienw...elheim/der-weg-zum-angelschein-id7356166.html

*Babs Kijewski: So sexy kann Angeln sein!*
http://leben.freenet.de/frauenlifes...-so-sexy-kann-angeln-sein_3686706_564062.html

*Angeln, das neue Hobby*
http://www.derwesten.de/zeusmedienw...enscheid/angeln-das-neue-hobby-id7362555.html

*Die Bestenseer Angelsportler sind auch im Winter aktiv / Verband mahnt zur ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Angelsportler-sind-auch-im-Winter-aktiv.html

*Cottbus: Angler entdeckt männliche Leiche in Mühlenfließ *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/co...liche-Leiche-in-Muehlenfliess;art1049,4052125

*Novellierung des Landesfischerei-Gesetzes soll Bürokratie abbauen*
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=17528&cHash=1df249172dc6dbd2810fb08b19d99c68

*Jahreshauptversammlung der „Dinkelfreunde“ : Angeln in der Königsklasse *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...der-Dinkelfreunde-Angeln-in-der-Koenigsklasse

*Bad Lausicker Angler feiern 60. Vereinsgeburtstag - und haben am ...*
http://www.lvz-online.de/region/gei...swerksteich-viel-vor/r-geithain-a-166115.html

*Angler haben Wiese-Dreck am Haken*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/angler-haben-wiese-dreck-am-haken--66692290.html

*Mörder hat Angler im Visier - Kommissar Lustig ermittelt*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ier-Kommissar-Lustig-ermittelt;art764,3371291

* Angler wollen keine Bergsteiger sein *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...sdorf-Boeschung-Leinpfad-Saar;art2807,4550898

*Angler sanieren den Ried-See*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/donaueschingen/angler-sanieren-den-ried-see--67047635.html

*Babs Kijewskis Memo-Spiel : So sexy kann Angeln sein! - Memo-Spiel*
http://leben.freenet.de/frauenlifes...so-sexy-kann-angeln-sein_3697258_3697120.html

*Angler mit Plänen nicht zufrieden*
http://www.ksta.de/bruehl/pphantasialand-angler-mit-plaenen-nicht-zufrieden,15189176,21145926.html

*Wenn der Ehemann zum Angeln geht*
http://www.suedkurier.de/freizeit/w...er-Ehemann-zum-Angeln-geht;art1089097,5826450

*Angeln für Deutschland*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Land-Angeln-fuer-Deutschland;art8128,3385030

*EHC München Wunschzettel: Angeln und Amerikaner*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ner.9900bccd-2c35-4bf4-ac79-5ebd25cb3431.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neustrelitz: Angler findet Leiche im Zierker See*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...1595/Angler-findet-Leiche-im-Zierker-See.html

*Mit Zuversicht und Hobby-Angler ins Heimspiel*
http://www.sport1.de/de/wintersport/win_biathlon/artikel_657662.html

*Biathlon: Angler Birnbacher hofft auf erneuten Fischzug*
http://www.freiepresse.de/SPORT/Bia...offt-auf-erneuten-Fischzug-artikel8207666.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Angler-Koreanisch*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1402986

*Angler wählen Tandem als Vorsitzende*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...hlen-Tandem-als-Vorsitzende;art372518,5843543

*Halle: Angler mit Herz*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1353577210696

*Mit Waller zum Angler des Jahres*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Mit-Waller-zum-Angler-des-Jahres;art773,7230112

*Messe erwartet 16 500 Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...ds-im-landschaftspark-duisburg-id7469215.html

*Angler stolz auf die Jugend*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3526165-128,1,0.html

*Betrug bei Angler-Wettbewerb - "Angler" klaut Fisch aus Aquarium*
http://www.express.de/panorama/betr...-klaut-fisch-aus-aquarium-,2192,21437058.html

*Bünde-Dünne Angler kämpfen um ihren Teich*
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/buende/buende/7655885_Angler_kaempfen_um_ihren_Teich.html

* Angler freuen sich über den Zuwachs *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10070&pk=869148&p=1

*Bielefeld: Angler finden Tresor im Bielefelder Obersee*
http://www.mt-online.de/start/letzt...ler_finden_Tresor_im_Bielefelder_Obersee.html

*Der Wels-Angler lebt seinen großen Traum*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1085839/

*Messe:Nicht nur für Jäger und Angler*
http://www.stadtzeitung.de/nachrichten/augsburg/Messe-Nicht-nur-fuer-Jaeger-und-Angler;art478,5711

*Depardieu zieht es nach Mordwinien – „Angeln und im Birkenhain flanieren“*
http://de.ria.ru/society/20130117/265336332.html

*Angler ärgern sich über Gestank am Stadtgraben*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...n-sich-ueber-gestank-am-stadtgraben-1.3138379

*Ehrensache: Närrischer Angler mit Faible für Musik*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1358255566739

*Vereinsleben: Angler bringen Kindern Naturschutz bei*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1358255565995

*Weltmeister messen ihre Kräfte*
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Föhrenbach neuer Angler-Chef*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hef.4093e9a0-0c64-40ee-ab8d-d63d8e998f13.html

*Martin Müller neuer Vorsitzender des ASV Rünthe*
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/kreis-...eshauptversammlung-auch-jubilare-2708261.html

*Angler gehen jetzt an fünf Seen auf Fang*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Angler-gehen-jetzt-an-fuenf-Seen-auf-Fang;art773,7253151

*Angler verjüngen ihren Vorstand*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...r-verjuengen-ihren-Vorstand;art372541,5869029

*Jugend fischt! Angler sind stolz auf ihren Nachwuchs*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...ngler-sind-stolz-ihren-nachwuchs-2711885.html

*17 Kilo Karpfen bringen Angler die Königswürde ein*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...en-bringt-die-Koenigswuerde-ein;art217,381637

*Angeln ist und bleibt sein Hobby*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...us-dem-Vorstand-des-Kreisanglerverbandes.html

*Versammlung : Angeln im Jungbrunnen*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Nienborg/Versammlung-Angeln-im-Jungbrunnen

*Angler kämpfen für saubere Gewässer*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...l/angler-kaempfen-fuer-saubere-gewaesser.html

*Angeln in Südschweden*
http://www.soap-box-derby.de/angeln-in-sudschweden-5186.htm

*Angler in Artern kritisieren Gebühr für Veranstaltungen
*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...sieren-Gebuehr-fuer-Veranstaltungen-973611612


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Angler bleiben rührig*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gottenheim/die-angler-bleiben-ruehrig--68757974.html

*Biber bereitet den Angler zunehmend Probleme*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...-Angler-zunehmend-Probleme-_arid,5386482.html

*Privates Museum zeigt Angler-Ausrüstungen*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/rostoc...b46407efdd6caa40a4bcdb8&param=news&id=3676015

*Schwedisches Wintervergnügen für Angler*
http://www.derwesten.de/reise/schwedisches-wintervergnuegen-fuer-angler-id7548202.html

*Jahreshauptversammlung der Angler : Dank an treue Mitglieder*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...rsammlung-der-Angler-Dank-an-treue-Mitglieder

*Hier sollte der Angler auf seinen eigenen Köder vertrauen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...r-auf-seinen-eigenen-koder-vertrauen-1.898177

*Vier Wilderer angeln illegal Forellen in Lauterach*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...egal-Forellen-in-Lauterach-_arid,5387717.html

*Prüfung für Angler ab 14 Jahren*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Pruefung-fuer-Angler-ab-Jahren-Fischerei.html

*Angler auf Prüfstand*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Examen-noch-bis-Freitag-moeglich-Angler.html

*Bauchredner, Angler und Frauenversteher*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ner-Angler-und-Frauenversteher;art752,3426293

*Klaus-Dieter Kaiser bleibt Chef der Kenzinger Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenz...eibt-chef-der-kenzinger-angler--68839977.html

*Kreis Wittenberg: Angler in Annaburg vertrauen ihrem Vorstand*
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/kreis-w...rtrauen-ihrem-vorstand,20641004,21784704.html

*Angler auf Kontrollgang in Angelhausen*
http://arnstadt.thueringer-allgemei...er-auf-Kontrollgang-in-Angelhausen-1993557918

*Babs Kijewskis: So sexy kann Angeln sein!*
http://leben.freenet.de/frauenlifes...so-sexy-kann-angeln-sein_3697258_3697120.html

*Viel Arbeitseinsatz für die Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...eitseinsatz-fuer-die-Angler;art372448,5896231

*Für den Angler Peter Franke aus Parey hat das neue Jahr ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/fuer-den-...us-parey-hat-das-neue-jahr--/de/News/25235864

*Angler, Jecken und Chorsänger*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ls/artikel/angler-jecken-und-chorsaenger.html

*Angler halten Tradition hoch*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...ngler-halten-Tradition-hoch;art372623,5897733

*Vereinsmitglieder trafen sich an den winterlichen Erdelöchern zum Arbeitseinsatz*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ich-an-den-winterlichen-Erdeloechern-zum.html

*Eine Börse mit Fundstücken für Angler und Sammler*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...mit-fundstuecken-fuer-angler-und-sammler.html

*Landeshegetag bei den Gründlingen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...ei-den-Gruendlingen-Angler-haben-auch-im.html

*Angler setzen auf Zusammenschluss*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...-setzen-auf-Zusammenschluss-_arid,497805.html

*Neues Ratsmitglied Malte Rodammer (SPD) geht zur Entspannung angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/cas...pd-geht-zur-entspannung-angeln-id7619437.html

*Angler feiern Jubiläum*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/vogtsburg/angler-feiern-jubilaeum--69150228.html

*Kalletaler angeln weiter in "Pampels Teich"*
http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...alletaler_angeln_weiter_in_Pampels_Teich.html

*"" Angeln mal anders ""*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/essen-steele/natur/angeln-mal-anders-d264148.html

*Zwei Männer beim Angeln in der Traun erwischt*
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/portal/regioticker_rtid,21758.html

*Angler aus Nebelbank gerettet*
http://www.kn-online.de/Lokales/Polizei/Angler-aus-Nebelbank-gerettet

*Angler müssen die Waller überlisten*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...sen-die-Waller-ueberlisten-_arid,5394989.html

*Angler wieder auf gutem Weg*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wehr/Angler-wieder-auf-gutem-Weg;art372624,5912967

*Auch Angler brauchen einen „Führerschein“ *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2013/02/17/auch-angler-brauchen-einen-fuehrerschein.html

*Köln: Deutsche Angler beschließen Wiedervereinigung*
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/sport/deutsche-angler-beschliessen-wiedervereinigung-1.3204345

*Im Gummiboot in Seenot: Angler vor Fehmarn gerettet*
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Im-Gummiboot-in-Seenot-Angler-vor-Fehmarn-gerettet

*Sie sind hier: Home > Pressemitteilung: Eiszeitliche Rentierjäger waren die ...*
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news519609

*Eiszeitjäger erfanden das Angeln*
http://scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-15593-2013-02-19.html

*Nicht nur angeln, sondern auch mithelfen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rust/nicht-nur-angeln-sondern-auch-mithelfen--69280706.html

*Messe Aqua-Fisch spricht auch junge Angler an*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...pricht-auch-junge-Angler-an;art372474,5916197

*Angeln im virtuellen Netz*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3584180-126,1,0.html

*Eiszeitliche Rentierjäger waren die ersten Angler Europas*
http://www.archaeologie-online.de/m...jaeger-waren-die-ersten-angler-europas-24833/

*Anglerverbände - Fisch-Räuber Kormoran im Blick der Angler*
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/a...an-im-blick-der-angler,20641084,21899208.html

*Angeln in Köthen - Köthener Angelclub gibt samstags Theorieunterricht*
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/angeln...tags-theorieunterricht,20641024,21907350.html

*Land schafft Prüfungspflicht für junge Angler ab*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=f6ef7074ee258b6bc65a9987a22ddf4c

*Sachsens Angler treffen sich in Lichtenwalde*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...effen-sich-in-Lichtenwalde-artikel8278136.php

*Angler werden eingeschränkt*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/index.php?artikel=-Angler-werden-eingeschraenkt-&arid=879050&pageid=17

*Angler nutzen Filmkulisse für Stege am Teich*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...eim-kirn/vg-kirn-land/kellenbach/12857888.htm

*Jäger, Angler und Konfetti*
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/altmarkkreis-salzwedel/salzwedel/jaeger-angler-konfetti-2768221.html

*Leonberg: Die Angler sagen Unkraut und Dreck den Kampf an*
http://www.leonberger-kreiszeitung....-an.57dd7308-5af1-4737-a8aa-5a30d365b193.html

*Hechingen: Schlatter Angler wollen neue Brücke einweihen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hen.6d2ecd1c-7aa7-4c0b-b5f0-9d858bcc589f.html

*Angler haben Herz für Vögel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg-ost/angler-haben-herz-fuer-voegel--69458896.html

*Angler dürfen auf dem Weg zum Gewässer keine fremden Grundstücke ohne ...*
http://www.kostenlose-urteile.de/VG...mmung-des-Berechtigten-ueberqueren.n15311.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln an der Oberwerth-Nordspitze bleibt tabu: Klage ist abgewiesen*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...t-tabu-Klage-ist-abgewiesen-_arid,561025.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Angler in den USA fängt blutsaugendes Riesen-Neunauge*
http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...tsaugendes-Riesen-Neunauge;art1003205,5929656

*Keine Ausnahme für Schwarzacher Angler*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Keine-Ausnahme-fuer-Schwarzacher-Angler;art218,398616

*Angeln an der Oberwerth-Spitze: Gescheiterter Kläger stellt neuen Antrag*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...Klaeger-stellt-neuen-Antrag-_arid,561583.html

*"Grundsätzlich alle Fische essbar"*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/min...eln_Maenner_mit_unterschiedlichen_Zielen.html

* Angler sind vielfältig aktiv *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gler-sind-vielfaeltig-aktiv;art372522,5932955

*Angeln mit Leidenschaft*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_hoe...entreich/7981135_Angeln_mit_Leidenschaft.html

* Erfolgreiche Dorsch- und Hecht-Angler*
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nordwestmecklenburg/Erfolgreiche-Dorsch-und-Hecht-Angler

*Arbeitsreiches Jahr für die Angler*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ikel/arbeitsreiches-jahr-fuer-die-angler.html

*2720 Angler im Kreis: Nächste Fischerprüfung am 25. Mai in Greiz*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...-Fischerpruefung-am-25-Mai-in-Greiz-738815174

*Angler nehmen weitere aktive Mitglieder auf*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...tere-aktive-Mitglieder-auf-_arid,5402970.html

*Umweltverein will Angler verbannen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/umweltverein-will-angler-verbannen-aimp-id7690184.html

*Wenn der Angler nur sein Hobby kennt*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Wenn-der-Angler-nur-sein-Hobby-kennt;art769,7338935

*Deutsche Einheit bei den Anglern*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...artikel/deutsche-einheit-bei-den-anglern.html

*Fische aus einem Guss*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...einz-Gedde-stellt-Kunstkoeder-her-Angler.html

*Märkische Oderzeitung: Vorabmeldung - die Angler in Ost und West stehen ...*
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...vereinigung-waehrend-die-verbandspitz-007.htm

*Verbände: Auch beim Angeln vereint: Verbände Ost und West fusionieren*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/v...ende-ost-und-west-fusionieren_aid_936318.html

*Auch beim Angeln vereint: Verbände Ost und West fusionieren*
http://www.stern.de/panorama/verbaende-ost-und-west-fusionieren-1981754.html

*24-Stunden-Angeln oder Kino*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1115812/

*"Ein historischer Moment" : Angler feiern die Wende*
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Angler-waehlen-die-Einigung-article10268111.html

*Weg für Fusion in Ost und West frei*
http://www.mz-web.de/panorama/angle...n-in-ost-und-west-frei,20642226,22051516.html

*Angler: Auch beim Angeln vereint: Verbände Ost und West fusionieren*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ren.ca53a96e-be38-4c69-acf4-6d2ae9528696.html

*Edelmetall für Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngen/Edelmetall-fuer-Angler;art372518,5948913

*Bräunlingen: Angler beklagen Forellenschwund*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...und.37851755-e1ed-42f9-b416-893d702812ca.html

*Für den Naturschutz: Angler sammeln Müll*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/luenen/fuer-den-naturschutz-angler-sammeln-muell-id7704711.html

*Trauerkloß im Hals*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...r-ueber-die-Angler-Fusion-Trauerkloss-im.html

*Angler wollen Verein für den Ort sein*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...en-Verein-fuer-den-Ort-sein;art372507,5950624

*Wer hat drei Angeln aus einem Gartenhaus bei Gauerstadt gestohlen?*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/co...enhaus-bei-Gauerstadt-gestohlen;art214,404556

*Rigobert Zehner verstärkt Angler-Vorstandschaft *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rh...rstaerkt-Angler-Vorstandschaft;art767,7350853

*Fischerprüfung: Damit der Knoten nicht beim Angeln platzt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...oten-nicht-beim-Angeln-platzt-id24440136.html

*Angler beklagen Kormoran-Problem*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/angler-beklagen-kormoran-problem--70012216.html

*Angler dürfen bleiben *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...-muelheimer-ruhrauen-aufhalten-id7715971.html

*Angler ehren treue Mitglieder*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/12918874.htm

*Zeit zum Angeln*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...alf-Kliche-in-die-passive-Altersteilzeit.html

*Angler bieten faire Gespräche an*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...rtikel/angler-bieten-faire-gespraeche-an.html

*Schonach: Treffen der Angler*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.26ecbef5-e9e4-4245-a799-5c331d64fd19.html

*Ein super See zum Angeln*
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/N...chen/Texte/Klasse-4b/Ein-super-See-zum-Angeln

*Angler kennen keine Grenzen*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3614488-129-angler_kennen_keine_grenzen,1,0.html

*Viersen: Versuchter Einbruch in Angler-Hütte*
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/viersen-versuchter-einbruch-in-angler-huette-51061

*Ausgegraben - Neues aus der Archäologie: Die geplagtesten und kränksten ...*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-und-angeln-am-ende-der-eiszeit-a-888937.html

*Angeln und Jagen - Männersache*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../artikel/angeln-und-jagen-maennersache-1.html

*Deutschland endgültig wiedervereinigt : Wie sich die Angler in Ost und West ...*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...-in-ost-und-west-zusammenrauften/7942242.html

*Angler aus Bad Langensalza räumen an ihrem Hausgewässer auf*
http://badlangensalza.thueringer-al...raeumen-an-ihrem-Hausgewaesser-auf-1766670803

*Angler fischen viel Müll*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-blasien/angler-fischen-viel-muell--70112727.html

*Gemeinderat entscheidet über Zuschuss für Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schw...det-ueber-zuschuss-fuer-angler--70111637.html

*Calw: Neue Anlaufstelle für passionierte Angler*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.4e5d46e9-cc79-434f-8075-543c4c345e81.html

*Angler fangen neue Mitglieder*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gler-fangen-neue-Mitglieder;art372517,5963390

*Jugendorganisation Immendingen hat für das erste Halbjahr ein bunte ..*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...he-bis-Angeln-an-der-Donau-_arid,5411082.html

*Baupläne: Angler erhalten vorerst kein Geld*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...erhalten-vorerst-kein-Geld-artikel8312970.php

* Furtwangen: Angler blicken aufs Jubiläum zurück*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eck.dd6270d5-73b2-4ab6-aec5-9428c72134b1.html

*Volksfest oder Tierquälerei*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...Lindower-Angler-an-Nach-Pokalfischen-nun.html

*Mechernich-Schleiden: Angler fischten Müll*
http://www.pressemeldung-nrw.de/mechernich-schleiden-angler-fischten-muell-77069/

*Land vereinfacht das Friedfisch-Angeln*
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...h-angeln,20641266,22174820,view,asTicker.html

*Saufen und fischen*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/ontario-eisfischen-in-kanada-a-890154.html

*Nato-Rampe für Fußgänger, Radler und Angler zugänglich*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudh...sganger-radler-und-angler-zuganglich-1.962612

*73-Jähriger zieht mit einem Gartenschlauch einen Angler aus dem eiskalten ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...it-einem-Gartenschlauch-einen-Angler-aus.html

*Fünf Angler von treibender Eisscholle gerettet*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ender-Eisscholle-gerettet-article1011555.html

*Angeln – Wieder einmal richtig entspannen*
http://menschenzeitung.de/?p=18700

*Angler sorgen für sauberes Lenneufer*
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/altena/altenaer-angler-beseitigen-muell-lenne-2817688.html

*Schwarzfischer an der Gutach ärgern die Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titi...-der-gutach-aergern-die-angler--70330771.html

*Lukas Lehmann zweifacher Vereinsmeister der Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herb...cher-vereinsmeister-der-angler--70330488.html

*Angler fischen nach Müll*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ehle/angler-fischen-nach-muell-id7767186.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Wolfach: Angler säubern das Ufer von Unrat *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rat.cd5e4d31-011f-4d3a-9e93-29c336fc0e4c.html

*Gutach: Gutacher Angler retten 18 Karpfen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...fen.77c09110-aa62-4191-b645-b24804d8981d.html

*Messe in München: Alles übers Angeln*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...eln.0170211b-412f-409e-af86-5d316a6ff7af.html

*Donaueschingen: Angler ziehen Nachwuchs an Land*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...and.e3b56a46-41fa-4808-81d8-6bec4aa4c937.html

*Rettungsaktion - Angler kommt mit Schrecken davon*
http://www.mz-web.de/dessau-rosslau...mt-mit-schrecken-davon,20640938,22220496.html

*Angler-Sorgen an der Wiese: Müll und gefräßige Vögel*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell...e-muell-und-gefraessige-voegel--70450765.html

*Was passiert mit den Liegeplätzen der Angler im Gondele-Hafen?*
http://www.ueberlingen2020.de/was-passiert-mit-den-liegeplatzen-der-angler-im-gondele-hafen/

*Land vereinfacht das Friedfisch-Angeln*
http://www.fr-online.de/newsticker/land-vereinfacht-das-friedfisch-angeln,11005786,22174820.html

*Von Anfängern und Abgeklärten*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/7992813_Von_Anfaengern_und_Abgeklaerten.html

*Lang gehegten Traum erfüllt*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-Ostermontag-ihre-Gaststaette-Zum-Angler.html

*Niedereschach Petri Heil! Jetzt ist am Teufensee angefischt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.fb5036a5-6a26-4e5b-8a99-a1028a3bca0a.html

*Angeln mit dem iPhone*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...kdorf/Angeln-mit-dem-iPhone;art372484,5981553

*Ostdeutsche Chemiebranche fürchtet hohe Energiekosten*
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...iekosten,20641266,22239796,view,asTicker.html

*Mehr als 200 Fischer vor Lettland von Eisschollen gerettet*
http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischte...er-vor-Lettland-von-Eisschollen-gerettet.html

*Geinsheimer Angler streiten um Zahlungen an Mitglieder*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/12962920.htm

*Zander, Calamares und Forelle*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/12963118.htm

*Angler kommt in der Ostsee ums Leben*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...ngler-kommt-in-der-ostsee-ums-leben-1.3292577

*Angler aus Heinsberg tot aus Ostsee geborgen*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...g-tot-aus-Ostsee-geborgen-article1016843.html

*Angler tot aus Ostsee geborgen*
http://www.kreisbote.de/news/panorama/seekajak-gekentert-angler-ostsee-geborgen-zr-2827703.html

*Angler kentert mit Kajak in der Ostsee - tot*
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...gler-kentert-mit-kajak-in-der-ostsee-tot.html

*Karfreitag gekentert - Angler (48) aus NRW in der Ostsee ertrunken*
http://www.express.de/panorama/karf...rw-in-der-ostsee-ertrunken,2192,22246070.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler fängt versteinerten Fisch*
http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/aktuell/nachrichten_17900-Angler_faengt_versteinerten_Fisch.htm

*Triberg Angler werden zu Eisfischern*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ern.3d6472df-5dcb-43f2-b79a-b87a816f3fec.html

*25 Zentner Fisch warten auf Angler*
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...ntner-Fisch-warten-auf-Angler;art2432,2467294

*Fischen, was auf den Tisch kommt*
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/muenster/fischen-tisch-kommt-2828851.html

*Angelverein verzichtet auf fette Fischgründe*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arn...zichtet-auf-fette-fischgruende-id7786460.html

*Basti Wellering ist der Erfolgreichste : Eisschicht trennte Angler vom Fang*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...lgreichste-Eisschicht-trennte-Angler-vom-Fang

*Meßstetten: Angler sammeln Ideen für ihren Naturschutzlehrpfad*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...fad.39c577c1-32c7-44b1-bca0-2a61f2c89473.html

*Neu im LVZ sonntag: Osterreiter ohne Show und ein Monster-Angler im Einsatz*
http://www.lvz-online.de/nachrichte...ter-angler-im-einsatz/r-sonntag-a-182183.html

*Der unbeliebter Jäger*
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...der-unbeliebter-jaeger,20641128,22275790.html

*Angelsteuer ist Pflicht*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...deburgs-Gewaessern-angeln-will-muss-eine.html

*Rursee: „Kormoran für die Angler kein rotes Tuch“*
http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...oran-fuer-die-angler-kein-rotes-tuch-1.550573

*Angler setzen Bäume ein: Alte Fichten für fetten Fischfang*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...chten-fuer-fetten-Fischfang-_arid,539126.html

*Kormorane erobern den Twistesee*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/korbach-waldeck/kormorane-erobern-twistesee-2835821.html

*18 Teams kegelten um den Pokal*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10072&pk=899615

*Weniger Unfälle auf Flüssen und Seen in Sachsen-Anhalt*
http://www.ksta.de/newsticker/wenig...seen-in-sachsen-anhalt,15189532,22287214.html

*München angelt 2013: Angler-Messe mit interessanten Vorträgen*
http://www.borlife.de/14694-munchen-angelt-2013-angler-messe-mit-interessanten-vortragen

*"Angler-Olympiade“ am Baikalsee *
http://german.ruvr.ru/2013_04_06/Angler-Olympiade-am-Baikalsee/

*Verstärkte Kontrollen gegen Wettfischen*
http://www.liferadio.at/news/news-a...staerkte-kontrollen-bei-wettfischen-35458102/
*Kannibalismus: In der Taiga vermisste Angler aßen ihren Freund*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1019414/kannibalismus-in-der-taiga-vermisste-angler-assen-ihren-freund

*Angler beklagen große Fischverluste in ihren *
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...se-Fischverluste-in-ihren-Gewaessern-Der.html

*„Schwiegertochter gesucht“ - Vom braven Bestatter zum einsamen Schwan - sie ... *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/promi...suchen-die-grosse-liebe,7169226,22301934.html

*Hausach: Über 50 Säcke voll mit Unrat*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rat.31d698ae-8350-46be-a176-8d2f7bbf402a.html

*Reisig wird zu Unterwasserinseln*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...g-wird-zu-Unterwasserinseln;art372512,5997985

*Gütenbach: Angler setzen sich für Gewässer ein*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.70752a1b-51bb-4fa8-8e03-127ba6e7d216.html

*Geinsheimer Angler servieren Wurstspezialitäten*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/trebur/12985192.htm

*Kuriose Funde in der Saale*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Kuriose-Funde-in-der-Saale;art767,7399081

*Parkplätze und ein gutes Miteinander am Zeulenrodaer Meer*
http://zeulenroda.otz.de/web/lokal/...s-Miteinander-am-Zeulenrodaer-Meer-1027615641

*Mittweida/OT Falkenhain - Angeln geangelt / Zeugen gesucht*
http://www.mittelsachsen-tv.de/default.aspx?ID=1539&showNews=1294090

*Illegales Angeln kostet drei Männer je 100 Euro*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...ostet-drei-maenner-je-100-euro-id7818496.html

*Nach der Prüfung an die Angel*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...-Nach-der-Pruefung-an-die-Angel;art211,417060

*Tierschutz | PETA will Spaß-Angeln verbieten*
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/tierschutz/peta-will-spass-angeln-verbieten-29936956.bild.html

*Donaueschingen: Unterwasserinseln aus Reisig*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sig.5d12d393-dc2d-4bad-a495-ecad46917c66.html

*Krebsbach-Angler starten in die neue Saison*
http://www.oaz-online.de/web/oaz/sp...-Angler-starten-in-die-neue-Saison-1950372348

*Angler-Uhr mit Gezeitenanzeige*
http://www.gizmodo.de/2013/04/09/angler-uhr-mit-gezeitenanzeige.html

*Frische Fische aus dem Saarland*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ische-Fische-aus-dem-Saarland;art2800,4734071

*Einbrecher stehlen Angeln und Rasenmäher*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/uslar-sol...n-angeln-rasenmaeher-schoenhagen-2843989.html

*Fischereigeschichte im Regionalmuseum Lübben*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/lu...hte-im-Regionalmuseum-Luebben;art1058,4177652

*Weißrussischer Angler bei Biber-Attacke getötet*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1439308

*Märkische Angler im Vorteil*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1132952/

*Waltroper Kanal (Für Fußgänger,Fahrradfahrer,Angler usw)*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/castrop-...ssgaengerfahrradfahrerangler-usw-d283297.html

*Schweriner Angler fängt Super-Lachs*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=ba4d9f46ee7757ebf68b968355109dbb

*Gefährlicher Nager: Biber tötet Angler in Weißrussland*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/panorama/Biber-toetet-Angler-in-Weissrussland-id24789776.html

*Messe für Angler, Falkner und Reiter in Erfurt öffnet am Freitag*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...eiter-in-Erfurt-oeffnet-am-Freitag-1154939560


----------



## ...andreas.b... (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Happach-Kasan begrüßt Tesco-Entscheidung zu GV-Futtermitteln*

[edit by Admin: Hier bitte nur veröffentlichen, was andere Medien über Angler und/oder Angeln direkt veröffentlichen. Frau Dr. ist ja kein Angler und die Meldung hat auc nix mit Agneln zu tun, sondern nur mit Frau Dr. und ihrer Gentechnikvorliebe]


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schrecksekunde für Angler - Kajakfahrer erschrickt vor Hai*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...-hai-kajakfahrer-erschrickt-vor-hai-1.1647495

*Messe für Reiter, Jäger und Angler in Erfurt eröffnet*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...ger-und-Angler-in-Erfurt-eroeffnet-1249117978

*Angler halten Umweltgedanken hoch*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10070&pk=902599&p=1

*Mit Tobias Räcke ist die "100" voll: Aufwind für Bergzows Angler*
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...ie-100-voll-Aufwind-fuer-Bergzows-Angler.html

*Spektakuläre Szenen im Video: Hai schnappt Angler den Fisch weg*
http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...gler-den-fisch-weg-2d866-51ca-12-1471017.html

*Angler nicht nur am Fang interessiert *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/kultur/angler-nicht-nur-am-fang-interessiert_a_3,1,203642116.html

*Unbekannte stoßen Angler in Neckar*
http://www.stimme.de/polizei/heilbronn/Unbekannte-stossen-Angler-in-Neckar;art1491,2774846

*Welche Fische im Saarland sind am wenigsten mit PCB belastet?*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...he-Dillingen-Saarland-Angler;art27856,4735670

*Im Münzhof steppt der Angler*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...-Muenzhof-steppt-der-Angler;art372483,6012835

*Mit der „Harke“ durch den Teich*
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/landkreis-stendal/osterburg/harke-durch-teich-2852472.html

*Jugendliche lieben Köder und Rute*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...tikel/jugendliche-lieben-koeder-und-rute.html

*Verboten, weil es Spaß macht?*
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/38/38920/1.html

*Vermisste Frau tot in See entdeckt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/meckle...2134d95ab4672f25492638a&param=news&id=3745393

*Geschäftsleiter beim Angeln erwischt*
http://www.tagblatt.ch/aktuell/wirtschaft/tb-wo/NACHGEFRAGT;art123834,3371068

*Matthias Kösters siegt beim Pokal-Angeln vor Klaus Kauer und Michael Kruse ...*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...l-Kruse-Fischen-ist-Wasseroberflaeche-zu-kalt

*Angler bergen tonnenweise Fischkadaver am Heydaer Stausee*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...chkadaver-am-Heydaer-Stausee;art83439,2500191

*DGzRS rettet Angler vor Fehmarn*
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/dgzrs-rettet-angler-vor-fehmarn-36282

*Oberndorf a. N.: Freiwillige Helfer sammeln Müll*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ell.5cdd322d-d32c-490c-9d61-e65f3dc5284f.html

*Angler bekommen 700 Meter Uferstrecke dazu*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/loka...-bekommen-meter-uferstrecke-dazu-2858619.html

*Biet-an startet in die Angelsaison*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...tikel/biet-an-startet-in-die-angelsaison.html

*Frische Fische aus dem Saarland - Saarbrücker Zeitung*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/sz-berichte/neunkirchen/Neunkirchen;art2803,4747797

*Anglerkönige aus Bad Freienwalde*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1136264/

*Anglerausrüstung löst Polizeieinsatz aus*
http://www.tv-zwickau.de/2013/04/17/anglerausrustung-lost-polizeieinsatz-aus/

*Natur erleben und Ruhe finden*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Natur-erleben-und-Ruhe-finden;art751,3501139

*Angler-Stammtisch hat die Kurteiche entrümpelt*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-hat-die-kurteiche-entruempelt-id7853432.html

*Bewaffnete rauben Angler Forelle*
http://www.shz.de/artikel/artikel/bewaffnete-rauben-angler-forelle.html

*Die Fische werden aus der Luft und der Tiefe attackiert*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...us-der-luft-und-der-tiefe-attackiert-1.998319

*„Anglersport macht glücklich“*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...lersport-macht-gluecklich-aimp-id7855658.html

*Indoor-Angeln: Die Forelle beißt auch in der Halle an*
http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...ch-in-der-halle-an-2dbc0-51ca-10-1478365.html

*Angelschnüre beschädigen Hafen-Fähren*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/angler169.html

*Jäger und Angler treffen sich zu ihren Jahresversammlungen*
http://www.rbb-online.de/nachrichte...urg_Paren_Glien_Landesjaegertag_Platzeck.html

*Freizeit: Landesanglerverband kürt zwölf Anglerkönige*
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...nd-kuert-zwoelf-anglerkoenige_aid_965750.html

*Mitte Mai soll die Talsperrenordnung fertig sein*
http://zeulenroda.otz.de/web/lokal/...-die-Talsperrenordnung-fertig-sein-1865953678

* Zwei deutsche Angler in Norwegen ertrunken *
http://www.morgenpost.de/newsticker...ei-deutsche-Angler-in-Norwegen-ertrunken.html

*Norwegen: Zwei deutsche Angler ertrunken - T-Online*
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/panorama/id_63050458/norwegen-zwei-deutsche-angler-ertrunken.html

*Zwei deutsche Touristen bei Bootsunfall gestorben*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/zwei-deutsche-angel-touristen-in-norwegen-ertrunken-a-895534.html

*| Brandenburger Anglerverband kürt Anglerkönige*
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/...erband-kuert-anglerkoenige-30083546.bild.html

*"Ich will Ideen verwirklichen"*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ils/artikel/ich-will-ideen-verwirklichen.html

*Vermisster Ruderer (13) auf der Alster | Polizei mit Leichen-Angeln im Einsatz*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...er-lorenz-mit-leichenangel-30103288.bild.html

*Über 40 Jugendliche an der Angel *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dorsten/ueber-40-jugendliche-an-der-angel-id7869217.html

*Angler aus dem Kinzigtal in Norwegen ertrunken*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...inzigtal-in-norwegen-ertrunken--71100781.html

*Kein Ende im Seen-Streit: Angler fordern freien Zugang*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...en-Stiftung-Kritik-an-Naturschutzpolitik.html

*Angler kann sich retten und dankt Seenotrettern der DGzRS*
http://www.stralsund-intern.de/nach...retten-und-dankt-Seenotrettern-der-DGzRS.html

*Fisch-Sterben geht weiter: Schwerstarbeit für Angler*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...r-Schwerstarbeit-fuer-Angler;art83439,2513843

*Angler schwimmt nach Bootsunfall an Ufer*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri..._artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3752182

*Einsatz treuer Angler gewürdigt*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Einsatz-treuer-Angler-gewuerdigt;art773,7426846

*Angelsportverein Großlittgen will große Fische fangen*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...gen-will-grosse-Fische-fangen;art8138,3505702

*Seenotkreuzer: Angler dankt Seenotrettern *
http://www.business-on.de/meck-pomm/seenotkreuzer-angler-dankt-seenotrettern-_id3040.html

*Angler starten zweite Jagd auf Riesenwels im Bühl *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/ahne-espe...ten-zweite-jagd-riesenwels-buehl-2868592.html

*Angler heißen Erwin Kulenovic herzlich Willkommen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...enovic-herzlich-Willkommen-_arid,5427688.html

*Öl-Kanister in Fischteiche geworfen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/oel-kanister-in-fischteiche-geworfen-aimp-id7874795.html

*Landtag: Angelbeschränkungen für Jugendliche in MV gelockert*
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...r-jugendliche-in-mv-gelockert_aid_970718.html

* Angler haben an ihrem See noch mehr vor *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...ben-an-ihrem-see-noch-mehr-vor-id7876523.html

*Angler zieht Leiche aus dem Main*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/angler-zieht-leiche-aus-dem-main-1.2856849

*20 Angler mit Lizenz*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/uslar-solling/angler-lizenz-2871337.html

*„Da war plötzlich nüscht mehr“*
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nordwestmecklenburg/Da-war-ploetzlich-nuescht-mehr

*Notfälle: Angler entdeckt ertrunkenen Brückenspringer im Main*
http://www.focus.de/regional/wuerzb...enen-brueckenspringer-im-main_aid_971942.html

*Angler und Rute immer im Blick*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...ler-und-Rute-immer-im-Blick-_arid,556852.html

*Angler pflegen Saale*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-pflegen-Saale;art767,7434217

*Frische Fische für den Blauen See*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dorsten/frische-fische-fuer-den-blauen-see-id7880688.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sassenberger kauft Baggersee in Gütersloh - Die Glocke*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...rsloh-d137344f-6f54-49d4-b5f3-9387fbea3646-ds

*Polnische Angler zu Gast in Lübbenau*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/lu...-Angler-zu-Gast-in-Luebbenau;art13825,4194375

*Für Holzfäller, Jäger und Banker: Edelstahl-Gasgrills machen das "Outdoor ...*
http://relevant.at/wirtschaft/pr/92...lls-machen-outdoor-cooking-zum-erlebnis.story

*Neues Leben im Menzerather Weiher - Aachener Zeitung*
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/eifel/neues-leben-im-menzerather-weiher-1.564683

*Die Schonzeit für Hecht und Karpfen ist vorbei*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues...t-fuer-hecht-und-karpfen-ist-vorbei-1.3359101

*Schwarzmundgrundel vermehrt sich stark*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...warzmundgrundel-vermehrt-sich-stark-1.1010547

*Auto mit schlafenden Anglern rollt in den Petersee*
http://www.shz.de/artikel/artikel/auto-mit-schlafenden-anglern-rollt-in-den-petersee.html

*«Wir geben den Menschen Angeln» *
http://www.tageswoche.ch/de/2013_17/basel/537023/wir-geben-den-menschen-angeln.htm

*Angeln auf dem Untersee ausgeworfen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...-starten-in-die-Saison-Vereinsmitglieder.html

*Kleine Fische – großes Fest*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...kte-viele-Petrijuenger-und-Zaungaeste-an.html

*Nackel und Läsikow feierten in den Frühling*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...t-der-Angler-und-Sportler-wurde-Fussball.html

*Mit Frolic auf Fischzug*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...rstand-Fangmethoden-mancher-Petrijuenger.html

*Nachwuchs-Petrijünger legen ihre Prüfung ab*
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/an...legen-ihre-pruefung-ab,20641108,22615782.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Nachwuchs-Petrijünger legen ihre Prüfung ab*
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/an...legen-ihre-pruefung-ab,20641108,22615782.html

*Besetzter Pkw versinkt im Petersee*
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/besetzter-pkw-versinkt-im-petersee-36591

*Angler eröffnen die Fangsaison*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...fnen-die-fangsaison-id7906595.html?ciuac=true

*Keine Schonzeit für Kapitän Koch*
http://sport.orf.at/stories/2179557/2179556/

*Angela Merkel: Bei den dicken Fischen*
http://www.zeit.de/2013/19/anglerverein-angela-merkel

*Angler sammelten viel Plastikmüll am Ufer der Stör*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...lten-viel-plastikmuell-am-ufer-der-stoer.html

*Enttäuschte Angler kritisieren Angela Merkel *
http://business-panorama.de/news.php?newsid=171610

*Bindower Anglerchef Rudi Grieser will Fördermittel für Vereinshaus an Land ...*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...eser-will-Foerdermittel-fuer-Vereinshaus.html

*Eleganter Jäger in der Region Stadtroda: Bachforelle häufig in Roda anzutreffen*
http://stadtroda.otz.de/web/lokal/l...forelle-haeufig-in-Roda-anzutreffe-1593033721

*Vorurteile gegenüber dem Angeln*
http://www.op-marburg.de/OP-extra/Schueler-lesen-die-OP/Vorurteile-gegenueber-dem-Angeln

*Erstes Angeln des Nachwuchses*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luckau/Erstes-Angeln-des-Nachwuchses;art1062,4201055

*Notfälle: Angler in Schwerin tot im Wasser entdeckt*
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...hwerin-tot-im-wasser-entdeckt_aid_979321.html

*Als Fünfjähriger infiziert: Michael Keyßner hat Angel-Laden in Eisenberg*
http://eisenberg.otz.de/web/lokal/l...ssner-hat-Angel-Laden-in-Eisenberg-1924078443

*Grausiger Fund im Ural: Jäger finden Flugzeugwrack voller Leichen im Sumpf*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/g...flugzeugwrack-mit-elf-leichen_aid_980878.html

*Freizeit: Angeln vor der Haustüre *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Angeln-vor-der-Haustuere-id25116486.html

*Hillesheimer Angler üben mit Kindergruppe*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...rsblum/vg-guntersblum/hillesheim/13063612.htm

*Er fiel auf die Gleise und wurde vom Zug überrollt | Angler durch Stromschlag ...*
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...durch-stromschlag-getoetet-30277874.bild.html

*Anglerverein: Einheit mit vielen Haken*
http://www.zeit.de/2013/19/anglerverband-ost-west

*Flugzeugwrack mit Leichen in russischem Sumpf entdeckt*
http://www.newsecho.de/news/ticker/...rack_mit_leichen_in_russischem_sumpf_entdeckt

*Toiletten im Freizeitpark demoliert*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/toiletten-im-freizeitpark-demoliert-2568679.html

*Knüppelharte Arbeit für Angler bei penetrantem Fischgestank*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Angler-bei-penetrantem-Fischgestank-576120370

*Angler sagen Artensterben den Kampf an*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...l/angler-sagen-artensterben-den-kampf-an.html

*Massenhaftes Karpfensterben sorgt Angler und Behörden*
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Welt/Buntes/Uebersicht/Massenhaftes-Karpfensterben-sorgt-Angler-und-Behoerden

*Elsfleth: Angler kommt mit seiner Rute einer Starkstromleitung zu nah und stirbt*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1024684/...ute-einer-starkstromleitung-zu-nah-und-stirbt

*Angel- und Castingverein Ermsleben - Angler feiern Jubiläum*
http://www.mz-web.de/quedlinburg/an...ngler-feiern-jubilaeum,20641064,22715946.html

*Angler kämpfen um den Aal*
http://www.ksta.de/aus-dem-kreis/agger-und-sieg-angler-kaempfen-um-den-aal,16365188,22703388.html

* Umwelt: Ursache für Fischsterben in Talsperre weiter unklar*
http://www.focus.de/regional/thueri...en-in-talsperre-weiter-unklar_aid_984570.html

*Wind half, die Maden zu "polieren"*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal...d]=111&cHash=90c9fd8b5d2943b18a6b102cf54e96ca

*Angler stirbt am Schwielochsee*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...116066952/Angler-stirbt-am-Schwielochsee.html

*Schweden - das Anglerparadis *
http://jamioo.com/schweden-das-anglerparadis/44257

*Der Sieger wird auf der Waage ermittelt*
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales...-wird-auf-der-Waage-ermittelt;art5660,1999881

*Schmölln: Angler schlagen auf anderen Angler ein und verletzen ihn schwer*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...ngler-ein-und-verletzen-ihn-schwer-1276647809

*Prozesse: Bewusstlosen nach Streit in Weser ertränkt: Plädoyers erwartet*
http://www.focus.de/regional/nieder...ertraenkt-plaedoyers-erwartet_aid_987414.html

*Das Wolgadelta - ein Angelparadies*
http://de.euronews.com/2013/05/13/das-wolgadelta-ein-angelparadies/

*Ermsleben - Angler feiern 50-jähriges Vereinsbestehen*
http://www.mz-web.de/quedlinburg/er...hriges-vereinsbestehen,20641064,22757736.html

*Rosenfeld: Fisch frisch geangelt und knusprig gegrillt*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...llt.4d7071d7-2b69-40d6-a0ab-4f8a9bb3c298.html

* Wahnsinns-Hecht an der Rute*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nordkurier/lokales/waren/wahnsinns-hecht-an-der-rute-1.570758

*Mit Made auf Friedfisch*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1148080/

* Plön: Polizei sucht Zeugen nach Diebstahl von Angelausrüstung *
http://www.wedel-schulauer-tageblat...ugen-nach-diebstahl-von-angelausruestung.html

*Passionierter Angler schlägt vor, am Apfelstädt-Wehr eine Fischtreppe zu bauen*
http://gotha.thueringer-allgemeine....edt-Wehr-eine-Fischtreppe-zu-bauen-2126090141

*Stolze 130 Kilo Fisch an Land gezogen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...olze-130-kilo-fisch-an-land-gezogen-1.1033935

*Angler-Leid: "Kraut" am Ludwigskanal*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/angler-leid-kraut-am-ludwigskanal-1.2903036

* Jan Korte: Ein Plädoyer für die Hobbyfischerei *
http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2013/20/47690.html

*Angler findet in Bremen Sack mit Leichenteilen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/newsticker...-findet-in-Bremen-Sack-mit-Leichenteilen.html

*Riesenfisch isst Entenküken*
http://www.rga-online.de/rga_106_110318336-2-_Riesenfisch-isst-Entenkueken.html

*Tragischer Unfall in Roermond: Karpfen zieht Rollstuhlfahrer in den Tod*
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/ausland/karpfen-zieht-rollstuhlfahrer-in-den-tod-1.3401910

*Mann findet in Plastikfolie gewickelte Frauenleiche*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...olie-eingewickelte-frauenleiche-a-900257.html

*Roermond: Rollstuhlfahrer wird von Karpfen in den Teich gezogen und stirbt*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1026663/...d-von-karpfen-in-den-teich-gezogen-und-stirbt

*Sulz a. N.: Die Angel fliegt im weiten Bogen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.8846dde0-efea-4813-bcd0-e2b0af100da5.html

*Elke Wittich: Angler sind eine Zumutung*
http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2013/20/47691.html

*Experte: Karpfen sind wirklich gefährlich*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/panor...nd-wirklich-gefaehrlich,7169224,22791552.html

*Angler findet in Folie gewickelte Leichenteile*
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...-findet-in-Folie-gewickelte-Leichenteile.html

*Bremen - Angler entdeckt Frauenleiche*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/bremen-angler-entdeckt-frauenleiche-1.1673950

*Beunruhigte Angler in St. Georgen und Villingen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...in-St-Georgen-und-Villingen;art372541,6067644


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Rentner in den Tod gerissen Karpfen – Kolosse mit großer Kraft *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/deutschland/karpfen-kolosse-mit-grosser-kraft-1.3405045

*Bremen: Verweste Frauenleiche lag am geheimen Sextreffpunkt*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...lag-am-geheimen-Sextreffpunkt-id25281926.html

*Tatort Alfbach? Nein, ein Anglertrick!*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Alfbach-Nein-ein-Anglertrick;art8137,3530168

*Leiche noch nicht identifiziert*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/v...he-noch-nicht-identifiziert-_arid,572819.html

*Kriminalität: Ermittler: Tote vom See wurde umgebracht*
http://www.focus.de/regional/bremen...tote-vom-see-wurde-umgebracht_aid_993298.html

*Die letzte Flucht*
http://www.ndr.de/kultur/hoerspiel/letzteflucht101.html

*Sachsen kümmert sich um seine Fische - ohne Angler geht es nicht*
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...sich-um-seine-fische--ohne-30461978.bild.html

* 
Ihr Mann beteuert in BILD: „Ich habe sie nicht umgebracht“ | Yvonne W. († 33 ... *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/mord/yvonne-w-ist-die-tote-vom-anglersee-30472568.bild.html

*„Was wollen wir eigentlich mehr?“*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/13104409.htm

*Tourismus: Urlaub für Aktive: Angeln, Skaten und Saubermachen*
http://www.focus.de/reisen/diverses...ngeln-skaten-und-saubermachen_aid_995071.html

*Frauenleiche aus Bremen identifiziert – Ehemann befragt*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...aus-Bremen-identifiziert-Ehemann-befragt.html

*Wasser ist sein Leben*
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/nachr...ikel,-Wasser-ist-sein-Leben-_arid,225138.html

*Tabaksweiher verliert eine Million Liter Wasser - Feuerwehr musste nachfüllen*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/St-Arnual-Tabaksweiher-Feuerwehr;art27856,4789478

*Urlaub für Aktive: Angeln, Skaten und Saubermachen*
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...er-Aktive-Angeln-Skaten-und-Saubermachen.html

*Angler in Radegast - „Sandra“ verführt einen Räuber*
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/angler...erfuehrt-einen-raeuber,20641024,22837280.html

*Angler fischen große Mengen Müll aus der Volme*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...muell-aus-der-volme-id7982685.html?ciuac=true

* Todtmooser Angler züchten nun auch Forellen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/todtmoos/todtmooser-angler-zuechten-nun-auch-forellen--72108215.html

*Verbotene Fischfanggeräte gefunden*
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachricht/2013-05-22-verbotene-fischfanggeraete-gefunden/613/

*Hagenower Mathias Weiß holt kapitale Hechtdame aus den Sudenhofer Teichen*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal...d]=111&cHash=03a1ad333adb20010d94ab2119e97f61

*Matthias Pollmann fängt einen in Südamerika heimischen Schwarzkopfbärbling ...*
http://www.azonline.de/Gescher/Matt...hwarzkopfbaerbling-Sensation-beim-Wels-Angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Burgheim: Jugendzeltlager der Burgheimer Angler*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/n...len-Regeln-der-Kunst-gefischt;art1763,2762606

*Angler findet in Bremen Sack mit Leichenteilen*
http://www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger...remen-Sack-mit-Leichenteilen-_arid,65157.html

*Deutscher Angler in Port d´Andratx verletzt*
http://www.mallorcazeitung.es/lokales/2013/05/23/deutscher-angler-port-dandratx-verletzt/27594.html

*Marktplatzprojekt am Wehr*
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/bildung-marktplatzprojekt-am-wehr,20641084,22858892.html

*Fisherman's Friend ist eine Frau*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/hamburg/hafen/menschen/angelfuehrerin101.html

*Angler finden gestohlenes Geld am Kiesteich*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/goettingen/angler-finden-gestohlenes-geld-kiesteich-2924328.html

*Keine Ruhe am Ufer*
http://www.pnn.de/brandenburg-berlin/754411/

*Angler fordern Havarieplan für Silberkarpfen in Stauseen*
http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/ost-thueringen/silberkarpfen_stauseen100.html


*Flugzeugwrack mit Leichen in russischem Sumpf entdeckt*
http://www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger...in-russischem-Sumpf-entdeckt-_arid,63084.html

*Mit Rute und Rolle unterwegs*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/s...it-Rute-und-Rolle-unterwegs-_arid,579299.html

*Dicker Fisch: Nordfriese angelt Riesenbutt*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/schleswig-holstein/riesenbutt101.html

*Angler fängt 200-Kilo-Heilbutt*
http://www.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/Panorama/d/2905936/angler-faengt-200-kilo-heilbutt.html

*Angler wollen den Aal erhalten*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/uchte/8566228_Angler_wollen_den_Aal_erhalten.html

*Halbnackt am Strand: Angler klaut Bikini-Oberteile*
http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boul...ler-klaut-bikinioberteile_3927982_705206.html

*"Viereinhalb Stunden Tauziehen, was für ein Kampf!"*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/kuri...alb-Stunden-Tauziehen-was-fuer-ein-Kampf.html

*Angler haben ein Auge für die Gemeinschaft*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...ein-Auge-fuer-die-Gemeinschaft;art777,7491415

*Doppelter Schaden für Angler*
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/stade/politik/doppelter-schaden-fuer-angler-d12541.html

*Nordfriese kämpft viereinhalb Stunden gegen 194 Kilogramm schweren Heilbutt*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1029096/...stunden-gegen-194-kilogramm-schweren-heilbutt

*Berlin: Keine Ruhe am Ufer Brandenburg hat vom Bund viele Gewässer gekauft*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/s...vatisierung-durch-die-hintertuer/8262576.html

*Widerstand erweist sich als goldrichtig*
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...als-goldrichtig_a_6,1,2828120185-refhome.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Strandordnung für den Senftenberger See ist verabschiedet*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...nberger-See-ist-verabschiedet;art1054,4225550

*Geisenfeld: "Monster-Waller": Peta spricht von Verstößen gegen den Tierschutz*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/ingolstadt/Geisenfeld-Anzeige-gegen-Angler;art599,2764688

*Tod eines Anglers: Freispruch für den Bootsvermieter*
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nor...es-Anglers-Freispruch-fuer-den-Bootsvermieter

*Kaiserswerther Seen sind verseucht*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/duesseldorf/kaiserswerther-seen-sind-verseucht-1.1332138

*Angler erhalten hohe Entschädigungssumme*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...-hohe-Entschaedigungssumme-artikel8406603.php

*Riesenwels - der Fang seines Lebens*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...d]=111&cHash=4f5a50d19b3a594158746fc460638b7e

* Männer töten Karpfen mit Steinen *
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/nachricht/2013-05-31-maenner-toeten-karpfen-mit-steinen/613/

*PETA verklagt bayerischen Fischereiverein*
http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/b...-eggenfelden-wegen-tierquaelerei-2932266.html

*Gruseln, Golfen, Grillen und Glasperlen gestalten*
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...nd-glasperlen-gestalten_a_6,1,3046502809.html

*Drei Hechte aus dem Garitzer See gefischt*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...e-aus-dem-Garitzer-See-gefischt;art211,449356

*Taucher finden MiG-Teile im Schweriner See*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/migwrack113.html

*Der Räuber von der Ostsee*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/der-raeuber-von-der-ostsee--72384707.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Junge Angler gesucht*
http://www.dk-online.de/nachrichten/lokal/delmenhorst/607615-25/story.html

* Angler blicken voller Stolz zurück *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/men...-stolz-zurueck-aimp-id8026320.html?ciuac=true

*Erntehelfer ertrinkt in Regenrückhaltebecken*
http://www.ngz-online.de/rommerskir...r-ertrinkt-in-regenrueckhaltebecken-1.3440076

*Angler aus Lübeck in der Ostsee vermisst*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=84375

*Großes Hegefischen beim Monsterloch*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...rosses-hegefischen-beim-monsterloch-1.1058801

* Auch zweiter vermisster Angler tot aus Ostsee geborgen*
http://www.morgenpost.de/newsticker...ermisster-Angler-tot-aus-Ostsee-geborgen.html

*Polizeidirektion Lübeck - Mecklenburg Vorpommern / Vermisster Angler konnte ...*
http://www.shz.de/artikel/artikel/p...k-mecklenburg-vorpommern-vermisster-angl.html

*| Angler tot aus Regenauffangbecken geborgen*
http://www.bild.de/regional/duessel...egenauffangbecken-geborgen-30672208.bild.html

*Zweiter Angler tot aus der Ostsee geborgen*
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=84392

*Eldorado für Petrijünger: Fischen in Schweden: Småland als Familienabenteuer*
http://www.citynews-koeln.de/reise-fischen-smland-schweden-kalmarsund-meerforellen-_id7747.html

*POL-NE: Angler stürzt in Regenauffangbecken und stirbt*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...gler-stuerzt-in-regenauffangbecken-und-stirbt

* Angler haben die Sonne fest am Haken*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ngler-haben-die-sonne-fest-am-haken-1.1060124

*Lübecker Bucht: Zweiter Angler tot gefunden*
http://www.shz.de/artikel/artikel/luebecker-bucht-zweiter-angler-tot-gefunden.html

*Viel Arbeit für Seenotretter*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...e116770410/Viel-Arbeit-fuer-Seenotretter.html

*Hochwasser Landkreis Wittenberg - Mit dem letzten Funken Hoffnung*
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...etzten-funken-hoffnung,20641128,23107624.html

*41-Jähriger stirbt bei Angelunfall*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...4286/41-Jaehriger-stirbt-bei-Angelunfall.html

*Angler ärgern sich über teure Fischkadaver*
http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nor...-argern-sich-uber-teure-fischkadaver-1.577474

*Angler findet Leiche Unbekannter tot aus der Weser geborgen*
http://www.radiobremen.de/nachrichten/kurz_notiert/unbekanntermann-tot-weser100.html

*Seenotretter mit viel Arbeit am letzten Wochenende*
http://www.schiffe-und-kreuzfahrten.de/seenotretter-mit-viel-arbeit-am-letzten-wochenende/

*Ein Hecht für Martin und Nico*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/w...-Hecht-fuer-Martin-und-Nico-_arid,585906.html

*Dietingen Schlaglöcher nerven*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ven.f6983da4-c6b7-4ba3-948d-09e0f983915a.html

*Petri-Heil für die Werkstätten*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...artikel/petri-heil-fuer-die-werkstaetten.html

*KRIMIZEIT-Bestenliste: Die zehn besten Krimis im Juni 2013*
http://www.zeit.de/2013/24/zeit-krimibestenliste-juni

*Ein Angler elektrisiert Frankreich*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/sport/article116861504/Ein-Angler-elektrisiert-Frankreich.html

*Der Traum eines Anglers*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/finsterwalde/Der-Traum-eines-Anglers;art1057,4231902

*Tote vom See: Todesursache noch immer ungeklärt*
http://www3.e110.de/index.cfm?event=page.detail&cid=2&fkcid=1&id=64669

*Zurück im Guldenbach*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/13150935.htm

*Erst die Arbeit, dann das Angeln*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...eit-dann-das-angeln-id8032832.html?ciuac=true

*„Peta“ verklagt Riedenburgs Fischereiverein *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10008&pk=924018

*Ein Fischerfest ohne Hoheit?*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ersheim/ein-fischerfest-ohne-hoheit-1.1064967

*Dritter Diebstahl : Dreiste Diebe stören das Angler-Idyll*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...bstahl-Dreiste-Diebe-stoeren-das-Angler-Idyll

*Blumberg: Angler laden ein zum Fest mit Spezialitäten*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ten.edc6b724-fb66-4d40-9ba8-e3579c3b21bd.html

*Dietfurt: Schleusenfest der Angler*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/beilngries/Dietfurt-Schleusenfest-der-Angler;art601,2767880

*Rekordhai vor Kalifornien gefangen*
http://iptv.orf.at/stories/2185982/

*„Peta“ verklagt Riedenburgs Fischereiverein*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...eta-verklagt-riedenburgs-fischereiverein.html

*Angelsportverein Niedernhausen Taunus hat keine Nachwuchsprobleme*
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/untertaunus/niedernhausen/13153552.htm

*Glandorfer Felix Hagemann fährt zum Bundesjugendmeeresfischen*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/72655087/glandorfer-felix-hagemann-faehrt-zum-bundesjugendmeeresfischen

*Angler wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt*
http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...ngler-wegen-tierquaelerei-angezeigt-1.3451754

*Angler fängt 600 Kilo schweren Mako-Hai*
http://www.20min.ch/panorama/news/story/Angler-faengt-600-Kilo-schweren-Mako-Hai-23057928

*Peta gegen Angler: Tierschützer zeigen Riedenburger Fischer an*
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/niederbayern/angler-riedenburg-peta-klage-100.html

*Wimmernde Hilferufe am Kiesteich*
http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/lokales/vlotho/8641662_Wimmernde_Hilferufe_am_Kiesteich.html

*Karpfen im Regen auf Abwegen*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10070&pk=924296

*Minister Backhaus - Angeln ist Volkssport in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=20408&cHash=6fb884cfc7cd4fd8e07f2b440838b7f2

*Anglerverband gegen höhere Gebühren*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler173.html

*Angler entdeckt getötete Berlinerin in See bei Kaulsdorf*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-akt...te-Berlinerin-in-einem-See-bei-Kaulsdorf.html

*Angler begrüßen Neuorganisation der Fischereiaufsicht*
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...en-neuorganisation-der-fischereiaufsicht.html

*Berlin: Angler entdeckt tote Frau in See – Polizei geht von Tötungsdelikt aus*
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/ver...ee-polizei-geht-von-toetungsdelikt-aus-11221/

*| Tierquäler werfen geknebelten Hund in See*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannove...en-geknebelten-hund-in-see-30759086.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Berlin: Angler entdeckte Frauenleiche im Schilf*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1031469/berlin-angler-entdeckte-frauenleiche-im-schilf

*Frauenleiche: Tote vom See: Polizei sucht Mann mit Bierbauch*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...vom-See-Polizei-sucht-Mann-mit-Bierbauch.html

*Norden Kompakt*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article116973443/Norden-Kompakt.html

*Angelsportclub : 16 neue Petrijünger*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...steinfurt/Angelsportclub-16-neue-Petrijuenger

*Neuer Landal-Ferienpark in Friesland – Angeln vor der eigenen Haustür*
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/rei...iesland-angeln-vor-der-eigenen-haustuer-3924/

*Angler jagt in Theres Fische mit der Harpune*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...n-Theres-Fische-mit-der-Harpune;art217,455147

*Ortsgruppe Zerbst-Süd gewinnt*
http://www.volksstimme.de/sport/lokalsport/zerbst/1090354_Ortsgruppe-Zerbst-Sued-gewinnt.html

*Tierquäler wirft geknebelten Hund in See*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/harz/dobermann101.html

*Birkenhof: Angler bald auf dem Trockenen?*
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/w...enhof-angler-bald-auf-dem-trockenen-1.1342415

*POL-FB: Pressemeldungen vom 11.06.2013:*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43647/2491070/pol-fb-pressemeldungen-vom-11-06-2013

*14 Hinweise nach Tod von 33-Jähriger in Kaulsdorf*
http://www.morgenpost.de/newsticker...e-nach-Tod-von-33-Jaehriger-in-Kaulsdorf.html

*30 Jahre Vereinsleben rund um den Krebsbach-Auenteich*
http://www.rnz.de/sinsheim/00_20130...re_Vereinsleben_rund_um_den_Krebsbach_Au.html

*Stadtparkteich: Hoffen auf das Mähboot des Wupperverbandes*
http://www.rga-online.de/rga_103_11...fen-auf-das-Maehboot-des-Wupperverbandes.html

*PETA zeigt Geislinger Fischer an*
http://www.zak.de/artikel/153403/Geislingen-PETA-zeigt-Geislinger-Fischer-an

* Wassersport mit Fleischbeilage *
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...wassersport-mit-fleischbeilage-id8068064.html

*Anja List: Petrus muss ein Angler sein*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ja-list-petrus-muss-ein-angler-sein-1.1074870

*Schrecksekunde auf See: Großer Killerwal klaut Angler seinen Fang*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...erwal-klaut-angler-seinen-fang_vid_39459.html

*Nach Hochwasser an der Goitzsche: Angler retten Fische aus Senken und Wiesen*
http://www.mz-web.de/bitterfeld/nac...-aus-senken-und-wiesen,20640916,23301834.html

*Naherholung Ungemütliche Stimmung am Bärensee*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.10cbf70c-452a-40c5-912e-f2ac1a7acd1e.html

*Nordpark Gladbeck: Riesenfisch im Kampf mit Spiegelkarpfen*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/gladbeck...isch-im-kampf-mit-spiegelkarpfen-d307676.html

*Angler feiern mit Räucherfisch*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/main-taunus/Angler-feiern-mit-Raeucherfisch;art676,553845

*Fische sterben im Antonieteich*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/nord/fische-sterben-im-antonieteich-id8072181.html

*Nachtangelverbot erzürnt Hobby-Angler*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/w...rbot-erzuernt-Hobby-Angler-_arid,5453296.html

* Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt!*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2838510160950320

*Nachtangelverbot erzürnt Hobby-Angler*
http://www.gea.de/nachrichten/weltspiegel/nachtangelverbot+erzuernt+hobby+angler.3215480.htm

*Hochwasser - Angler retten Fische aus Wasserlöchern*
http://www.mz-web.de/bernburg/hochw...che-aus-wasserloechern,20640898,23370328.html

*Schnäppchen für Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwoerstadt/schnaeppchen-fuer-angler--72791017.html

*Schotten: Kripo ermittelt nach tödlichem Badeunfall*
http://www.nh24.de/index.php/unfaelle/67955-schotten-kripo-ermittelt-nach-toedlichem-badeunfall

*Entwarnung verfrüht: Wieder tote Fische gefunden*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...as-Fischsterben-geht-weiter;art372541,6115899

*Spree-Angler fängt 2,25 Meter großen Wels*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/spree-fischer-faengt-gigantischen-wels-a-906195.html

*Spreewaldfischer fängt Riesenwels*
http://www.ksta.de/panorama/angler-spreewaldfischer-faengt-riesenwels,15189504,23386130.html

*Mönchweiler Angler viel beschäftigt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...igt.94debdac-5471-4886-966c-06e925ff8d6c.html

*Angler viel beschäftigt*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...igt.94debdac-5471-4886-966c-06e925ff8d6c.html

*Angler zieht riesigen Fang aus der Spree*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1033206/angler-zieht-riesigen-fang-aus-der-spree

*2,25-Meter-Wels gefangen Angler zieht Monster-Waller aus der Spree!*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ree.2ee322be-b7d4-4c52-a322-0efc53f1067b.html

*Blumberg: Einsprüche gegen neues Wutachwehr*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ehr.af056d18-692c-427e-aa46-3d41c09ec638.html

*Birlenbach-Fachingen – Mann von Heuwender verletzt – anschließende Rache ...*
http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/bir...rletzt-anschliessende-rache-an-landwirt-76888

*Die Forelle am Haken : Mädchen können ´ s auch !*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1163482/

*Lembo macht größten Fang*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ockenheim/lembo-macht-grossten-fang-1.1081768

*Flohmarkt der Angler am Rhein*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-saeckingen/flohmarkt-der-angler-am-rhein--72859346.html

*Mein lieber Schwan*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_herford/top_news_kreis_herford/8709096_Mein_lieber_Schwan.html

*Mehr als Fische fangen*
http://www.ln-online.de/Extra/Sommerredaktion/Mehr-als-Fische-fangen

*Angler fängt Riesen-Zander im Rhein bei Voerde*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...sen-zander-im-rhein-bei-voerde-id8087268.html

*Dieser Riesen-Wels wurde in der Lippe gefangen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/luenen/dieser-riesen-wels-wurde-in-der-lippe-gefangen-id8087579.html

*Angler bedroht badende Jugendliche mit Waffe*
http://www.pz-news.de/baden-wuertte...dende-Jugendliche-mit-Waffe-_arid,424361.html

* ASV-Pokalangeln : Clara Schillers gewinnt*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Schoeppingen/ASV-Pokalangeln-Clara-Schillers-gewinnt

*Loßburg: Team Alpirsbach 2 holt Pokal*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...kal.2eb849d6-2ff6-450d-ad97-e8c4dee5c92c.html

*Angeln in Brandenburg – unbürokratische Regelung*
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2013/06/20/angeln-in-brandenburg-unburokratische-regelung/

*Der kleine Angler vom Karpfenteich*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...23783/Der-kleine-Angler-vom-Karpfenteich.html

*Angler spenden Perukreis 1000 Euro für Kinder*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schl...erukreis-1000-euro-fuer-kinder--72920393.html

*Villingen-Schwenningen "Impfschlamm" soll helfen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...fen.a9d24a71-e450-4386-b1ac-ee6bf792f986.html

*Zu Besuch am Angelteich „Im Winkel“, Markee: Beim Angeln entspannen*
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2013/06/...ch-„im-winkel“-markee-beim-angeln-entspannen/

*Schreckschüsse am Enzufer*
http://www.lkz.de/lokales/polizei_artikel,-Schreckschuesse-am-Enzufer-_arid,143908.html

*Aal und Fische gehen ins Netz*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/minden-luebbecke/stemwede-Rahden/fische-gehen-netz-2966452.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Lügen-Angler zu Knast verurteilt*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/panor...ler-zu-knast-verurteilt,7169224,23484824.html

*Christian Rosenberger ist Fischerkönig*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Christian-Rosenberger-ist-Fischerkoenig;art776,7534696

* Bilder des Tages vom 21. Juni*
http://www.blick.ch/incoming/bilder-des-tages-id2346049.html

*Zur Person: Andreas Möller*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/politik/article117359294/Zur-Person-Andreas-Moeller.html

*Angler spenden 2.300 Euro*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/angler-spenden-2300-euro/

*Angeln auf dem Feld*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-auf-dem-feld-2602114.html

*Blumberg: Angler bieten einiges*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ges.b595d6fc-fd46-4bc6-a271-243c03350b53.html

*Neue Angler im Kreis Ahrweiler ausgebildet*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...eis-Ahrweiler-ausgebildet-article1080766.html

*AKTUELL! Sauerstoffmangel: Feuerwehr verhinderte Fischsterben - VIDEO*
http://osthessen-news.de/J/1233305/...wehr-verhinderte-fischsterben-v-i-d-e-o-.html

*Elbstrand Wittenbergen: Monster-Karpfen schockt Spaziergänger*
http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/elbs...-schockt-spaziergaenger,5067140,23491160.html

*Hartkirchen: Angeln aus weggeschwemmten Container gestohlen*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...eggeschwemmt-und-aufgebrochen;art1100,1145279

*Abc-Angeln an den Greußener Eisteichen*
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...Angeln-an-den-Greussener-Eisteichen-222023194

*Die Angler ermitteln ihre Regenten *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw.../die-angler-ermitteln-ihre-regenten-1.1090286

*Motoren-Verbot verärgert Angler*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=1a6c9f54c52c5d2620243b7bb422eabc

*Würmerfangen mit Strom - Angler bezahlt offenbar mit seinem Leben*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...lt-offenbar-mit-seinem-Leben;art83467,2652932

*Mit Trophäen geehrt - Angler Lauterbach zeigen Nachwuchs, wie es geht*
http://osthessen-news.de/I/1233310/...lauterbach-zeigen-nachwuchs--wie-es-geht.html

*Marler ziehen beim Angeln Riesenhecht aus der Lippe*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/uns...geln-riesenhecht-aus-der-lippe-id8112500.html

*Amphibienauto - Panther fährt auch flott zur See*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/auto/...ehrt-auch-flott-zur-see,7168822,23511572.html

*Tierschützer verklagen Angler*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/illertissen/Tierschuetzer-verklagen-Angler-id25789906.html

*ASV Niederkail lädt zum Nacht-Angeln ein*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...il-laedt-zum-Nacht-Angeln-ein;art8138,3566904

*Polizei entdeckt toten Angler in der Weser*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...lizei-entdeckt-toten-Angler-in-der-Weser.html

*Angler schwer zu erreichen*
http://www.die-mark-online.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1167039/

*Angler wollen Pläne für neue Wasserkraftanlage genau prüfen*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...rkraftanlage-genau-pruefen-artikel8437459.php

*Räuchertag der Windheimer Angler*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/petershagen/8762575_Raeuchertag_der_Windheimer_Angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Holzsteg an der Ammer weggespült*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/schongau/peiting/holzsteg-ammer-weggespuelt-2975798.html

*Angler vermuten: Die Brigach ist praktisch tot*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...-Brigach-ist-praktisch-tot-_arid,5459850.html

*Spende für Lebensretter und Angler*
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/eif...13/06/27/spende-fuer-lebensretter-und-angler/

*Erster Fang eines Junganglers: 45 Kilo Wels*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...-eines-Junganglers-45-Kilo-Wels;art217,466938

*Steg überflutet: Fischen fiel aus*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=10070&pk=931846

*Roos beschäftigt Umweltministerium*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/west/roos-beschaeftigt-umweltministerium-id8126276.html

*Angler feiern ihren König*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ockenheim/angler-feiern-ihren-konig-1.1096739

*Im Demener Dorfsee sterben tausende Fische*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=cf2149372eb87f4a5ba59e116de90b5a

*Gericht schickt brutalen Schläger ins Gefängnis*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/has...alen-Schlaeger-ins-Gefaengnis;art1726,7547085

*Neue "Kinderstube" für kleine Fische*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...erstube-fuer-kleine-Fische-artikel8442567.php

*Angeln im Yachthafen*
http://www.nwzonline.de/elsfleth/angeln-im-yachthafen_a_6,2,739284231.html

*Die Fahrt mit dem Auto zum Angeln oder Wasserski muss nicht ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/die-fahrt...-oder-wasserski-muss-nicht--/de/News/29516915

*Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt!*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2822610228441939


----------



## urpils (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Quelle: Saarbrücker Zeitung vom 01.07.2013:

Brutaler Überfall auf Angler in Saarlouis

Saarlouis. Zwei Angler in Saarlouis sind in der Nacht zu gestern Opfer eines Überfalls geworden. Drei Männer hatten ihnen am Saaraltarm die  Angelruten gestohlen. Als die Angler die Diebe verfolgten, wurde ein weiterer Angler, der den beiden zu Hilfe eilte, von den Tätern niedergestoßen und am Boden liegend getreten. Die vom Wachtposten der Graf-Werder-Kaserne gerufene Polizei konnte nur einen betrunkenen Täter, der Widerstand leistete, stellen. Die beiden anderen sind flüchtig.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Ohne Worte


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Angler zieht Wasserleiche aus dem Alsterfleet


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Besucherrekord zum Tag der offenen Gärten und Höfe in Bad Langensalza*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...erten-und-Hoefe-in-Bad-Langensalza-1992406145

*Foto: Ursula Hildebrand*
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...Partybesucher-als-Muellfrevler;art1170,186310

*Fische beißen nicht so gut*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...Fische-beissen-nicht-so-gut-_arid,605745.html

*Angler fischte im Trüben*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/angler-fischte-im-trueben-aimp-id8138955.html

*Angler zaubern Feuerwerk an den Himmel*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...mel.f37ecf77-53c0-4ea9-bf4c-2822c4a26b4c.html

*Treffsichere Tunnelbohrer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/treffsichere-tunnelbohrer-x1x--73239417.html

*Um einen goldenen Pokal ging am Sonntag beim Angeln am .*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/um-einen-goldenen-pokal-ging-am-sonntag-beim-angeln-am--/de/News/29590563

*Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Fischwilderei*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...t-nicht-vor-fischwilderei-aimp-id8139027.html

*Für die Angler in Knetzgau gibt es gut zu tun*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...-in-Knetzgau-gibt-es-gut-zu-tun;art217,470357

* Fischer fiel aus Boot: In letzter Sekunde gerettet*
http://www.volksblatt.at/regionales/fischer_fiel_aus_boot_in_letzter_sekunde_gerettet_03072013/

*Unbekannte ertränken Hund in Teich bei Liebenrode*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...enken-Hund-in-Teich-bei-Liebenrode-1942953611

*Fisch-Speer für Josef König*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/hassberge/Fisch-Speer-fuer-Josef-Koenig;art1726,7553960

*Zu wenig Leben in der Elz*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/zu-wenig-leben-in-der-elz--73276566.html

*Fischen für Anfänger*
http://kurier.at/lebensart/genuss/fischen-fuer-anfaenger/17.539.034

*Angeln ist auch etwas für Kinder*
http://harlinger.de/nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=11752

*Unterart des Felsenbarsches: Angler fängt einen rund 200 Jahre alten Fisch in ...*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/u...-jahre-alten-fisch-in-alaska_aid_1033094.html

*Irrer Fang - Angler fängt 200 Jahre alten Rekord-Fisch*
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/panor...ahre-alten-rekord-fisch,7169224,23576788.html

* Angebot für junge Angler: Ein Wochenende am Sportparksee *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...-Wochenende-am-Sportparksee-_arid,607864.html

*Alaska: Angler fängt 200 Jahre alten Fisch*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1036622/alaska-angler-faengt-200-jahre-alten-fisch

*Henry Liebman ist ein Angler aus Seattle und machte wohl nun ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/henry-lie...eattle-und-machte-wohl-nun--/de/News/29650682

*Großer Karpfen sorgt für Aufregung bei der Anglerjugend*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...-fur-aufregung-bei-der-anglerjugend-1.1103080

*Abenteurer kommen auf ihre Kosten*
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/leibnitz/3348775/abenteurer-kommen-kosten.story

*Rosenfeld Jungfischer erleben tolle Tage*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...age.64e8f11a-997f-4fdf-afe8-ef6ec701a267.html

*Toter (38) stammt aus Rumänien | Angler fischt Wasserleiche aus Alsterfleet*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...wasserleiche-in-der-alster-31124146.bild.html

*Angler baggern Zulauf von Böhmerteich frei*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ggern-Zulauf-von-Boehmerteich-frei-1758792249

*Angler auf Anhieb Kreismeister*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...s/artikel/angler-auf-anhieb-kreismeister.html

*Bestwig: „Mehr Natur“ an der Ruhr – Angler unterstützen Gemeinde*
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/bestwig-mehr-natur-an-der-ruhr-angler-unterstuetzen-gemeinde-20130704.html

*Riesiger Wels am Haken*
http://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsch...r-wels-am-haken_a_7,2,1112754363-refhome.html

* Nacht-Angeln mit Rechen und Gabeln gerettet *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...t-Rechen-und-Gabeln-gerettet;art83450,2677059

*Ferienaktion: Kinder haben Spaß beim Angeln*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ienaktion-kinder-haben-spass-beim-angeln.html

*Angeln an der Pferdeschwemme*
http://www.abg-info.de/2013/07/angeln-an-der-pferdeschwemme/

*Schleswig-Holstein schränkt Vergabe des Urlauber-Angelscheins ein*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...kt-Vergabe-des-Urlauber-Angelscheins-ein.html

*Angeln: Wer macht den größten Fang?*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Wer-macht-den-groessten-Fang-id25923001.html

*Fisch für die ganze Familie*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/osterholz_artikel,-Fisch-fuer-die-ganze-Familie-_arid,609531.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Neue Regelungen für Angler in Schleswig-Holstein – Landesverordnung zur ...*
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...hereigesetzes-ueberarbeitet_article15425.html

*Ashton Kutcher: Angeln am Set*
http://www.gala.de/lifestyle/kultur/film/ashton-kutcher-angeln-am-set_956252.html

*Fischerfest am Schwanenteich*
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=130740

*Ingolstadt: Warten auf den großen Fang*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/ingolstadt/Ingolstadt-Warten-auf-den-grossen-Fang;art599,2782153

*Dank Piraten-Taufe keine Nachwuchssorgen*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...-Taufe-keine-Nachwuchssorgen;art83439,2682343

*In Südfrankreich entlaufene Bärin wohlauf wieder aufgetaucht*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2...aufene-Baerin-wohlauf-wieder-aufgetaucht.html

*Mysteriöser Verkehrsunfall in Marschacht*
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...eser-verkehrsunfall-in-marschacht-d15801.html

*Druckbehälter löst Bombenalarm in Greiz aus*
http://greiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leben...lter-loest-Bombenalarm-in-Greiz-aus-937143416

*Jugendzeltlager mit Angelspaß*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...endzeltlager-mit-Angelspass-_arid,266190.html

*WN zu Gast im Unterricht : Gangolfschüler wollen was übers Angeln lesen
*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...angolfschueler-wollen-was-uebers-Angeln-lesen

*Warum Angler Heim den Fisch früher verschenkte*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...m-den-Fisch-frueher-verschenkte;art211,474407

*Notfälle: Angeln unter Lebensgefahr: Platzverweis für Eisenbahnbrücke*
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachse...erweis-fuer-eisenbahnbruecke_aid_1037919.html

*Fischereischein erst ab 14 nötig*
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/lokal...d]=216&cHash=495440fbfa719a1731d83d9340f1c71e

*Sommer, Sonne, Strand und mehr*
http://cms.frankfurt-live.com/front_content.php?idcatart=132536

*19. Teichfest des Angelvereins "Flinke Forelle" in Kirchohmfeld*
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...eins-Flinke-Forelle-in-Kirchohmfeld-612975012

*Fischer ahoi - Angeln im Basler Hafen neu erlaubt*
http://www.srf.ch/news/regional/basel-baselland/fischer-ahoi-angeln-im-basler-hafen-neu-erlaubt

*Klinik-Alltag hautnah*
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1406955.html

*Toter Angler im Isebekkanal: Ermittler vermuten Unfall*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...ekkanal-ermittler-vermuten-31193596.bild.html

*Feuerwehr befreit Möwe aus Betonröhre im Dortmunder Hafen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dor...etonroehre-im-dortmunder-hafen-id8168004.html

*Kunst harmoniert mit Technik*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/porta_westfalica/8846719_Kunst_harmoniert_mit_Technik.html

*Der passionierte Angler Jürgen Schwanz aus Ifta bei ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/der-passi...-rgen-schwanz-aus-ifta-bei--/de/News/29836490

*Petri Heil*
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/basel/story/Gefischt-wird-nun-auch-am-Hafen-Kleinhueningen-22594669

*Die dänische Insel Bornholm ist ein Paradies für Angler.*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/die-daeni...t-ein-paradies-fuer-angler--/de/News/29844008

*Angler gesucht: Belohnung*
http://harlinger.de/nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=11865

*Ruhe, Einsamkeit und Meerforellen*
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/le...nsel-bornholm-paradies-angler-zr-2998739.html

*Gift im Ellerbach oberhalb von Bad Kreuznach*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...eim-kirn/vg-ruedesheim/weinsheim/13255194.htm

*Hobby: Mit Prachtkarpfen Königswürde erangelt*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Mit-Prachtkarpfen-Koenigswuerde-erangelt-id26007761.html

*Unbekannte angeln im Biotop*
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/unbekannte-angeln-im-biotop_a_7,2,1598307577.html

*Was ändert sich am Opfinger Baggersee?*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/was-aendert-sich-am-opfinger-baggersee--73519464.html

*Noch freie Plätze beim Sommerferienprogramm*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/boet...etze-beim-sommerferienprogramm--73520939.html

*Erlebnisreicher Nachmittag in der Natur*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal.../erlebnisreicher-nachmittag-in-der-natur.html

*Angler tischen frischen Fisch auf*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/wetterau/Angler-tischen-frischen-Fisch-auf;art677,575271

*Kurtaxfreier Strand in Sierksdorf: Hund starb an Angelhaken - Betroffene ...*
http://www.tini24.de/index.php?site=news&news_ID=1598

*Wasserpest breitet sich auf Prinzenteich in Eisenach aus*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ch-auf-Prinzenteich-in-Eisenach-aus-236229993

*Hochwasserfolgen: Tausende Fische verenden nach Flut*
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/ho...che-verenden-nach-flut,20641108,23684930.html

*Der Zaun des Anstoßes*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/starnberg/berg/zaun-anstosses-3002425.html

*Rainman's Watchlist: Angeln in der Sommerrally*
http://www.godmode-trader.de/nachri...mmerrally-E-ON-Muench-Rueckvers,a3125088.html

*Angelverein wird 40*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angelverein-wird-40;art20297,7572039

*Angeln, Tauchen, Klettern, Rodeln*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...ln-Tauchen-Klettern-Rodeln-_arid,5467587.html

*Angeltipps und Kaffee gibts gratis*
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/alt...l/angeltipps-kaffee-gibts-gratis-3004305.html

*Mehr Geld für Angelvereine*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/mehr-geld-fuer-angelvereine--73543373.html

*Rekordfang im Schweriner See*
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=d647ed76c59bf55ae39966a206b3c652

* „Würmchesbader“ entspannen am See *
http://www.ksta.de/wesseling/angelverein--wuermchesbader--entspannen-am-see,15189192,23700152.html

*Am Ende waren alle Enten alle*
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...ecific/Am-Ende-waren-alle-Enten-alle-26497823

* Eine Woche mal nur angeln *
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...d]=111&cHash=a2f942b221e7efbc654ff84ba5943948

*Vierjähriger ist Bürgermeister von US-Kleinstadt*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/ein-vierjaehriger-will-buergermeister-bleiben-2616962.html

* Jugendliche angeln bis in die Nacht *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...cht.81a4fec6-b162-497b-9045-dee09c7bb4a4.html

* Angler zeigten Nachwuchs ihren Sport *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeismar/spass-kinder-3005356.html

*Kraftprobe mit Fischkutter*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...ils/artikel/kraftprobe-mit-fischkutter-1.html

*Serie: Alles am Fluss: Alles Spinner – oder was*
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/berlin/article118037699/Alles-Spinner-oder-was.html

*Bargteheider Angler im Fischrettungseinsatz*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sto...gteheider-Angler-im-Fischrettungseinsatz.html

*Schnur verheddert sich an Baum - Angler schwer verletzt*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/obb/art3919,2671815

*ASV Ginsheim bereitet Festwochenende zum 90. Gründungsjubiläum vor*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ginsheim-gustavsburg/13268564.htm


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Fischretter von Riesa*
http://www.mdr.de/sachsenspiegel/video135804.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erst wurde geangelt und dann gegrillt*
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/113517/Erst-wurde-geangelt-und-dann-gegrillt

*DIE letzte MELDUNG: DIE letzte MELDUNG*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/die-letzte-meldung-die-letzte-meldung/8495416.html

*Königsangeln beim ASV Metelen : Glück gehört auch dazu*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...eln-beim-ASV-Metelen-Glueck-gehoert-auch-dazu

*Wo die Großstadtfische beißen – Streetfishing am Spreeufer*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin-akt...ische-beissen-Streetfishing-am-Spreeufer.html

* Ziel für Angler und Badefreudige*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/eisenhuettenstadt/artikel0/dg/0/1/1174138/

*Leckere Fische aus den hiesigen Kanälen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/cas...aus-den-hiesigen-kanaelen-aimp-id8195684.html

*Jugendangeln der Gronauer Fischereivereine : 32 Fische brachten Kevin den Sieg*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...ereivereine-32-Fische-brachten-Kevin-den-Sieg

*Leichenfund in Bremen-Burglesum Frau starb an Überdosis*
http://www.radiobremen.de/nachrichten/kurz_notiert/leiche-lesum-kein-fremdverschulden100.html

*Im Hamburger Hafen | Angler fischen Heuler aus der Elbe*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/angeln/retten-heuler-aus-elbe-in-hamburg-31362614.bild.html

*Angler räumen auf*
http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saalekreis/jubilaeum-angler-raeumen-auf,20640778,23735902.html

*Eigentlich wollten sie im Hamburger Freihafen nur angeln ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/eigentlic...urger-freihafen-nur-angeln--/de/News/30109440

*Hamburger Hafen: Angler retten hilflosen Heuler*
http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/seeh...retten-hilflosen-heuler,5067140,23731312.html

*Angelprofi in Melbecke*
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/angelprofi-in-melbecke/

*Angler retten Heuler im Hamburger Hafen*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n.../Angler-retten-Heuler-im-Hamburger-Hafen.html

*Angler schließen sich zusammen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-bellingen/angler-schliessen-sich-zusammen--73633861.html

*Angler pachten Teil des Altrheins*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...-pachten-Teil-des-Altrheins;art372585,6168183

*Schleicher führt Angler*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw.../hockenheim/schleicher-fuhrt-angler-1.1120248

*Wieder Lachse in der Helme?*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wis...hausen/34834/Wieder_Lachse_in_der_Helme_.html

*Das ist die echte Küstenwache*
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/hamburg/article118115933/Das-ist-die-echte-Kuestenwache.html

*Petrijünger suchen ihren Regenten*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...h/petrijunger-suchen-ihren-regenten-1.1121471

*Also sehen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ausstellungen/also-sehen--73669536.html

*Neuer Friedrichskooger: Heuler "Robby"*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/schleswig-holstein/heulerrobby115.html

*"An einem der schönsten Rhön-Plätze“ - Angelverein ehrt Gründungsväter*
http://osthessen-news.de/E/1234445/...ze“--angelverein-ehrt--gruendungsvaeter-.html

*Die Tiergeschichten der Leser-Reporter*
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/eule/kauz-beim-angeln-31383928.bild.html

* Der mit den Haien ringt *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/furchtloser-angler-der-mit-den-haien-ringt-2039747.html

*Angler retteten ihn aus der Elbe | Der Heuler aus dem Hamburger Hafen ist tot*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/robben/aus-hamburger-hafen-tot-31392672.bild.html

*Verrückte Internetvideos: Schön schräg: Fische fangen ohne Angel*
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...hraeg-fische-fangen-ohne-angel_vid_40193.html

*Best of "Kanzleramt Pforte D"*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2822610343664986

*Da zappelt der Fisch an der Rute*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/index...-der-Fisch-an-der-Rute-&arid=939190&pageid=17

*Flaschenpost rührt zu Tränen*
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/buxtehude/panorama/flaschenpost-ruehrt-zu-traenen-d16505.html

*Angler machen sich Sorgen wegen Algenbildung*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/limburg-lahn/Angler-machen-sich-Sorgen-wegen-Algenbildung;art680,580530

*Fetter Fang in Neuseeland*
http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/fetter-fang-in-neuseeland-095054995.html

*Schlammabsaugen in Teterow*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/827930.schlammabsaugen-in-teterow.html

*Grauzone Badespaß*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/uckermark/artikel9/dg/0/1/1175574/

*Angeln war bisher der Renner*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/sz-redaktion/koellertal-aktuell/art26722,4868757

*Drei Menschen bei Helikopterunfall getötet*
http://www.nzz.ch/aktuell/newsticke...ikopterunfall-in-russland-getoetet-1.18120481

*Illegales Angeln und wildes Zelten: Polizei schaut auch im Grünen näher hin*
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/oberharz_arid,398527.html

*Angeln war bisher der Renner*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...flug-Ringen-Basteln-aufmacher;art4784,4869154

* 26 Kilogramm und 1,68 Meter *
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/13287849.htm

*Könige mit Fisch an der Angel*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lokalmeldungen/gross-zimmern/koenige-fisch-angel-3016952.html

*Polizei ertappt illegalen Angler am Prinzenteich*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/goettingen/polizei-ertappt-illegalen-angler-3016630.html

*Donaueschingen: An warmen Tagen kaum Sauerstoff*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...off.fa23597e-b4c9-4b9a-a7a0-e0cb4c01a3cb.html

*80 Zentimeter: Aalkönig zog Prachtexemplar aus dem Rhein*
http://www.rundschau-online.de/rhei...exemplar-aus-dem-rhein,15185500,23778552.html

*Anglerglück an der Elbe: Hobbyangler fing Riesenwels*
http://wendland-net.de/post/anglerglueck-an-der-elbe-hobbyangler-fing-riesenwels-11115


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Angler fischt Panzergranate aus Bach*
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/deutschland/angler-fischt-panzergranate-aus-bach-1.3553517

*Tourist fischt Panzergranate aus Bach*
http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/tourist-fischt-panzergranate-aus-bach--2622635.html

*Das Angeln erlernen*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/petershagen/8917176_Das_Angeln_erlernen.html

*Nashorn durchbohrt Angler*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2/article118281119/Nashorn-durchbohrt-Angler.html

*Vorfall in Nepals Nashorn durchbohrt Angler*
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/ausland/nashorn-durchbohrt-angler-1.3554103

*Der Fisch seines Lebens*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/Der-Fisch-seines-Lebens;art83439,2714824

*Weite Anreise hat sich gelohnt: Thomas Wotawa holt 25 Brassen an Land*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...omas-wotawa-holt-25-brassen-an-land-1.1129950

*Angler setzen junge Lachse in der Wiese aus*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell...-junge-lachse-in-der-wiese-aus--73814148.html

*Großer Hecht und viel Schlamm: Angler pumpten Teiche aus*
http://www.wa.de/lokales/welver/sportangelclub-schwefe-petrijuenger-teiche-3021006.html

*Neuer Hilferuf der ASV-Angler: THW rettet gefährdete Tiere*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hat...r-thw-rettet-gefaehrdete-tiere-id8225641.html

*Angeln, Steinzeit und Kristallsuche*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3782263-126-angeln_steinzeit_und_kristallsuche,1,0.html

*Kinder können in der Profiküche kochen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...-in-der-Profikueche-kochen-_arid,5473466.html

*Neues aus Neuseeland: Pseudo-Sportarten und andere perverse Arten von ...*
http://www.taz.de/Die-Wahrheit/!120550/

*Grundschüler aus Thamsbrück durften am Böhmen angeln*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...amsbrueck-durften-am-Boehmen-angeln-334912635


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wildes Zelten für Angler erlaubt?*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/uckermark/artikel9/dg/0/1/1178028/

*Schimanski - Schicht im Schacht*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2811110287720125

*Riesenstör aus dem Almsee*
http://www.nwzonline.de/region/riesenstoer-aus-dem-almsee_a_7,2,2752442505.html

* Angler entkrauten Schwackenreuter Seen*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...rauten-Schwackenreuter-Seen;art372452,6184027

*Horb a. N.: Vier Angler, sieben Fische und Gaudi*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...udi.8545c867-1a04-4b42-857a-7ec5861c1f17.html

*Paradies für Angler, Jogger und Walker*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...fuer-Angler-Jogger-und-Walker;art8137,3595103

* Sänger, Kicker und Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/saenger-kicker-und-angler--73917408.html

*Mit Brassen im Endspurt zum Sieg*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...artikel/mit-brassen-im-endspurt-zum-sieg.html

* Wersten bewegt sich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/wersten-bewegt-sich-id8234900.html

*Russischer Präsident auf Angeltour Putin und der tolle Hecht*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...angeltour-putin-und-der-tolle-hecht-1.1732163

*Vereinschef ist der Strippenzieher*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/CHEMNITZ/Vereinschef-ist-der-Strippenzieher-artikel8473564.php

*Angelverein ohne Gewässer findet eine Marktlücke*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...n-ohne-gewaesser-findet-eine-marktluecke.html

*„Ich hätte gerne einen Karpfen, bitte“*
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/alt...haette-gerne-einen-karpfen-bitte-3027918.html

*Riedweiher liegt den Anglern am Herzen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...iegt-den-Anglern-am-Herzen-_arid,5474531.html

*Zoff zwischen Anglern und Schwimmern*
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/113928/Zoff-zwischen-Anglern-und-Schwimmern

* Kleinod liegt versteckt hinter Bäumen *
http://www.ksta.de/porz/paulsmaar-kleinod-liegt-versteckt-hinter-baeumen,15187570,23824704.html

*Naturschutz - Neuer Naturlehrpfad entsteht*
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/naturschutz-neuer-naturlehrpfad-entsteht,20641108,23835006.html

*Putin triumphiert über 21-Kilo-Hecht*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news1/article118431439/Putin-triumphiert-ueber-21-Kilo-Hecht.html

*Helbra - Angler und Feuerwehr retten Jungschwan*
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/helbra-angler-und-feuerwehr-retten-jungschwan,20640972,23840934.html

*Für Angler Ralf Oberacker ist der Rhein Lebenselixier.*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/fuer-angl...der-rhein-lebenselixier-er--/de/News/30567027

*Schnupperangebot : Die Faszination Angeln näherbringen*
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...rangebot-Die-Faszination-Angeln-naeherbringen

*Schnuppertag für kleine Petri-Jünger*
http://www.wa.de/lokales/drensteinfurt/angelverein-wersetal-laedt-schnupperangeln-3028665.html

* Angeln, Golfen, Klettern *
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/nachrichten/lokales/breitenbach/angeln-golfen-klettern-3029229.html

*Angeln nach Nachwuchs*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/13306209.htm

*Positiv verrückte Angler*
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/babenhausen/positiv-verrueckte-angler-3028780.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler stirbt beim Baden*
http://www.morgenpost.de/newsticker...rticle118497788/Angler-stirbt-beim-Baden.html

*Tiere: Angler und Biologen fürchten fremde Fischarten im Mittellandkanal
*
http://www.focus.de/regional/hannov...ischarten-im-mittellandkanal_aid_1056690.html

*Knicklichter leuchten im Moorwarfer See*
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/w...chten-im-moorwarfer-see_a_8,2,3062102173.html

*Kontrolle: Das Ministerium fischt elektrisch*
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/loka...le-ministerium-fischt-elektrisch-3031089.html

*Toter in der Weser: Leiche eines Ibbenbüreners in Landesbergen geborgen*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/uch..._Ibbenbuereners_in_Landesbergen_geborgen.html

*Angelpark: Für Betreiber erfüllt sich ein Traum*
http://www.stimme.de/kraichgau/nach...eiber-erfuellt-sich-ein-Traum;art1943,2857002

*Tod im Raduschsee*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luebbenau-calau/Tod-im-Raduschsee;art13825,4283136

*Schnupper-Angeln und Dschungelgeschichten*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/schnupper-angeln-und-dschungelgeschichten-id8254632.html

*Gescher : Vater-Sohn- Angeln*
http://www.azonline.de/Gescher/Gescher-Vater-Sohn-Angeln

*Aktuelle Nachrichten zu Ereignissen, Skandalen und Unglücken*
http://www.mopo.de/panorama/zweifel...-putins-hecht-wirklich-,5066860,23864782.html

*Fisch essen und angeln in Malborn*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...h-essen-und-angeln-in-Malborn;art8080,3599080

*Angler prüfen Wasser der Göltzsch*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...uefen-Wasser-der-Goeltzsch-artikel8477551.php

*Angler und Biologen fürchten fremde Fischarten im Mittellandkanal*
http://www.tageblatt.de/home_artike...scharten-im-Mittellandkanal-_arid,238983.html

*Stefan Güntner will OB werden*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Stefan-Guentner-will-OB-werden;art773,7601489,E

*73-Jähriger tot aus Weser geborgen*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...3-jaehriger-toter-weser-geborgen-3032931.html

*Ist Putin doch nicht so ein toller Hecht (ins Netz gegangen)?*
http://diepresse.com/home/politik/a...backlink=/home/politik/aussenpolitik/index.do

*Lukaschenko sticht Putin beim Angeln aus*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2/article118578177/Lukaschenko-sticht-Putin-beim-Angeln-aus.html

*Unsere Tipps: Markt, Angeln und Schützenfest*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Markt-Angeln-und-Schuetzenfest;art789,3600229

* Lukaschenko will besserer Angler sein als Putin*
http://orf.at/stories/2193059/

*Aurich/Wittmund: Norden - Angler entdeckt männliche Leiche*
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/aurichwittmund-norden-angler-entdeckt-maennliche-leiche-180102

*Fische haben noch genügend Puste*
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/lan...ische-haben-noch-genuegend-puste-3034090.html

*Naturschutz spielt große Rolle*
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/ranstadt/13315212.htm

*Krimizeit-Bestenliste: Die zehn besten Krimis im August*
http://www.zeit.de/2013/32/zeit-krimibestenliste-august


----------



## Fischotte (4. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mann aus Ibbenbüren hinterlässt Brief an Polizei
73-Jähriger tot aus Weser geborgen*

http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...3-jaehriger-toter-weser-geborgen-3032931.html



*Toter in der Weser: Leiche eines Ibbenbüreners in Landesbergen geborgen
Angler bergen "Treibgut" / Brief an Polizei*

http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/uch..._Ibbenbuereners_in_Landesbergen_geborgen.html


----------



## Fischotte (4. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*PETA zeigt Nienburger Fischerkönig an / Verdacht auf Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz
*

https://www.peta.de/web/peta_zeigt.7425.html


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

> > > Angler fischt britischen Touri aus dem Rhein < < <


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Liegt bald der erste Gen-Lachs auf unseren Tellern?
*


http://www.focus.de/wissen/technik/...en-lachs-auf-unseren-tellern_aid_1045398.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Petrijünger angeln sich Nachwuchs*
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/index...-angeln-sich-Nachwuchs-&arid=942954&pageid=17

*Männer-Kochsendung Supermärkte und Gemüse sind nur für Weicheicher*
http://www.welt.de/kultur/medien/ar...te-und-Gemuese-sind-nur-fuer-Weicheicher.html

*Dietingen Fische beißen bestens in Böhringen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.004c7343-6b4c-4035-a3e8-4e5ea2e5b909.html

*Matthias Bleß gewinnt das Vereinsangeln*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ias-bless-gewinnt-das-vereinsangeln-1.1142278

*Im Anglerglück*
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2013/08/01/im-anglerglueck.html

*Angeln am Dorfteich Kirchohmfeld nicht mehr möglich*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ch-Kirchohmfeld-nicht-mehr-moeglich-613125681

*Zum Angeln braucht es einen Schein*
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/114124/Zum-Angeln-braucht-es-einen-Schein

*Renningen: Der Renninger See weckt Urlaubsgefühle*
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...hle.f4e5902e-4290-4415-960c-a0381c6bd6d6.html

*Ferienkinder ziehen Fische an Land*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/rotenburg/scheessel/ferienkinder-ziehen-fische-land-3038048.html

*Ganacker: Angelruten und Zubehör geklaut*
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2013/08/02/ganacker-angelruten-und-zubehoer-geklaut.html

*SALTO RÜCKWÄRTS : Sodbrennen im Stau, Salomon beim Angeln*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...en-im-stau-salomon-beim-angeln--74133108.html

*Butter bei die Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...eck/butter-bei-die-fische-aimp-id8270335.html

*Angeln, was die Kiesgrube hergibt*
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3797463-127-angeln_was_die_kiesgrube_hergibt,1,0.html

*Rehborner Angler feiern Fischerfest*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...m-kirn/meisenheim-idar-oberstein/13321280.htm

*Angler kochen vor Wut*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/beilngries/Dietfurt-Angler-kochen-vor-Wut;art601,2799692

*Tierschutzorgansiation gegen Rennertshofener Angler*
http://www.radio-in.de/default.aspx?ID=2945&showNews=1318978

*Volle Kescher bei den Anglern*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Volle-Kescher-bei-den-Anglern;art777,7607154

*Ugur im siebten Anglerhimmel*
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...gur-im-siebten-Anglerhimmel-_arid,159110.html

*Ein Bayer in Brooklyn*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2810710361428085

*Umwelt: Kormoranverordnung erneut auf dem Prüfstand*
http://www.focus.de/regional/potsda...ng-erneut-auf-dem-pruefstand_aid_1061680.html

*Neue Diskussion um Abschuss von Kormoranen*
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1182343/

*Notfälle: 60-Jähriger stirbt beim Baden in der Weser*
http://www.focus.de/regional/nrw/no...irbt-beim-baden-in-der-weser_aid_1061740.html

*Jana Wagner campt sich durch Deutschland: Jagdrevier Campingplatz: Fisch ...*
http://www.focus.de/reisen/camping/...mpf-um-den-fisch-im-biggesee_aid_1062045.html

*Verein bietet Schnupperangeln an : Ran an die Angel*
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...in-bietet-Schnupperangeln-an-Ran-an-die-Angel

*Bräunlingen: Viel Spaß beim Angeln*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...eln.80984738-a367-417c-884c-e567ad6d03cf.html

*Angler feiern mit Gästen*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/uslar-solling/angler-feiern-gaesten-3041207.html

*Forellen zum Angeln und Essen begeistern Festgäste*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Essen-begeistern-Festgaeste;art372527,6199201

*Angeln beim ASV Laubenheim/Hechtsheim oder: die Kunst des entspannten ...*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/mainz/stadtteile/laubenheim/13325882.htm

*Feierbiest als Vorbild*
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/sport/article118692458/Feierbiest-als-Vorbild.html

*Angler machen Rekordfang*
http://www.pz-news.de/nachrichten_artikel,-Angler-machen-Rekordfang-_arid,432755.html

*Preister Angler feiern am Weiher*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...eister-Angler-feiern-am-Weiher;art753,3603409

*Beim Kameradschaftsangeln gehen viele Forellen ins Netz*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...en-viele-Forellen-ins-Netz-_arid,5478554.html

*Feuerwerk ist „Highlight“*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lokalmeldungen/gross-zimmern/feuerwerk-highlight-3040890.html

*Bönener Kinder und Jugendliche lernen beim Ferienspaß angeln*
http://www.wa.de/lokales/boenen/boe...nspass-hegefischern-lippe-angeln-3040874.html

*Leonberg: Ein Wels im Karpfenteich*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ich.37c1fe52-d7b6-49ee-b3a4-eb74129bf6b6.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Was schwimmt in der Wörpe?*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/osterholz_artikel,-Was-schwimmt-in-der-Woerpe-_arid,629928.html

*ASV-Jugend bezog Zelte an der Ems : Frischer Fisch im Angelcamp*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Zelte-an-der-Ems-Frischer-Fisch-im-Angelcamp

*Angeln ist ein beliebtes Hobby.*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angeln-ist-ein-beliebtes-hobby-jedenfalls-in-unseren--/de/News/30900485

*Kölner Angler rettet 20-Jährigen: Britischer Tourist aus Rhein geangelt*
http://www.rp-online.de/regionales/koeln/britischer-tourist-aus-rhein-geangelt-1.3585912

*Angler fischt Kumpel aus dem Rhein*
http://www.ksta.de/rodenkirchen/-be...iger-im-rhein-vermisst,15187572,23922534.html

*Angelsportverein Schierstein hat Probleme mit seinem Vereinsgelände am Hafen*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/stadtteile/schierstein/13328008.htm

*BPOLD STA: 48-jähriger Angler kam mit Angelrute an die DB-Oberleitung ...*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...an-die-db-oberleitung-bundespolizei-warnt-vor

*Anglerglück: Sechs Kilogramm schwerer Wels*
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/w...kilogramm-schwerer-wels_a_8,2,3518421634.html

*Wie Tanzen im Dreivierteltakt: Eine Angelreise nach Bornholm *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/reis...ltakt-eine-angelreise-nach-bornholm-1.1390110

*In der Nähe von Köln wollte ein Mann in Ruhe angeln.*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/in-der-na...ein-mann-in-ruhe-angeln-er--/de/News/30907498

*Im Regental lockt das Anglerglück*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...47053/im-regental-lockt-das-anglerglueck.html

*Überraschender Fang: Statt einem Fisch zieht Angler einen Briten ans Land*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1043024/...inem-fisch-zieht-angler-einen-briten-ans-land

*Angelspaß und guter Fang trotz sengender Hitze*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...ter-Fang-trotz-sengender-Hitze;art769,7613675

*Kinder und Jugendliche lernen Angeln*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...und-Jugendliche-lernen-Angeln;art8069,3605320

*Wasser: Verband: Fische haben es schwer in hessischen Flüssen*
http://www.focus.de/regional/hessen...chwer-in-hessischen-fluessen_aid_1064733.html

*Sinsheim - Polnischer Staatsangehöriger beim Fischwildern erwischt*
http://www.mrn-news.de/news/sinsheim-polnischer-staatsangehoeriger-beim-fischwildern-erwischt-80327/

*Geräuchert oder gebraten: Der Fisch ist rasch aufgegessen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...isch-ist-rasch-aufgegessen-_arid,5479829.html

*Angler trotzen der Hitze*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...hockenheim/angler-trotzen-der-hitze-1.1149684

*Es geht um Achtung vor der Natur*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/es-geht-um-achtung-vor-der-natur--74245097.html

*Harter Kampf mit dem Albino-Wels*
http://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsch/blaulicht/harter-kampf-mit-dem-albino-wels_a_8,2,3747187463.html

*Tierschützer gegen Angler: Peta erstattet Anzeige*
http://www.pz-news.de/nachrichten_a...gler-Peta-erstattet-Anzeige-_arid,433337.html

*Die beruhigende Wirkung von Wasser*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...uhigende-Wirkung-von-Wasser-_arid,631747.html

*Dänische Fischer fordern Jagd auf Seehunde*
http://www.nordseewolf.de/magazin/07-08-2013/fischer-jagd-seehunde/

*Wildwasserstrecke als grenzüberschreitendes Projekt*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...renzueberschreitendes-Projekt;art2807,4890936

*Senioren angeln an Köster's Teich*
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesoythe/senioren-angeln-an-koesters-teich_a_8,2,3666837709.html

*Zwillinge vor ihrem großen Tag*
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/bildung/zwillinge-vor-ihrem-grossen-tag_a_8,2,3747269336.html

*Ferienprogramm: Kinder werden zu Anglern*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg-land/Kinder-werden-zu-Anglern-id26549286.html

* Riesiger Wels an der Angel *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Luebeck/Riesiger-Wels-an-der-Angel

*Kuhsee: Schwimmer und Angler kommen sich in die Quere*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...gler-kommen-sich-in-die-Quere-id26570391.html

*Mittelalter erleben im Wallmuseum Oldenburg*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...telalter-erleben-im-wallmuseum-oldenburg.html

*Schwer zu fassen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/schwer-zu-fassen--74271391.html

*Am besten ein Tourismus-Minister*
http://www.ovb-online.de/bayern/besten-eintourismus-minister-3049218.html

*Angler zogen in der Nacht auf Samstag einen riesigen Wels aus dem Neckar*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...iesigen-Wels-aus-dem-Neckar-_arid,224653.html

*Drei Angelplätze für Rollstuhlfahrer*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...ahrer-8d1c604f-da80-4195-b5bb-c4dd38908457-ds

*Breisach: Wie Angler den Monster-Wels im Rhein jagen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...en-monster-wels-im-rhein-jagen--74271391.html

*Angeln in Polen ab 40 Zloty pro Tag*
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1184521/

*Fischen bei der Jugend voll im Trend*
http://www.schwaebische-post.de/683603/

*Getrübter Blick aufs Angler-Glück*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/kitzinger/kitzingerexklusiv/art413670,7619081

*Freizeitangler hoffen: Fette Beute fällt nicht ins Wasser*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...te-faellt-nicht-ins-Wasser-artikel8488502.php

*Sicherer Angelplatz für Rollstuhlfahrer*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...sicherer-angelplatz-fuer-rollstuhlfahrer.html

*Angler setzen 15 000 junge Aale in die Saar*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...15-000-junge-Aale-in-die-Saar;art2814,4894111

*Dramatische Rettungsaktion eines Mountainbikers in den Wupperbergen in ...*
http://www.ksta.de/leichlingen/veru...chaktion-in-witzhelden,15189136,23958754.html

*Folge 90: De Knoche vom Karl-Peter Christian - unn die Hilfsbereitschaft*
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-unn-die-Hilfsbereitschaft-_arid,1021465.html


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Doppelter Fang:
http://augenblicke.t-online.de/foto...18045204/tid_embedded/sid_61623650/si_0/index


----------



## FPB (21. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Wenn-Sardinen-und-Doraden-die-Ostsee-erobern
*
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...-Sardinen-und-Doraden-die-Ostsee-erobern.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Hier nur Dinge, die mit Angeln oder Anglern direkt zu tun haben.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Idyllisches Fest auch ohne Angel*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/hochtaunus/Idyllisches-Fest-auch-ohne-Angel;art690,597703

*Unfälle: 58-Jähriger leblos in Groß Labenzer See geborgen*
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...-gross-labenzer-see-geborgen_aid_1068030.html

*Ein Fisch verspürt keinen Schmerz*
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/39/39677/1.html

*Schloss Bruck lädt zum kleinen Angler-ABC*
http://www.osttirol-heute.at/heute/kultur/7308-schloss-bruck-laedt-zum-kleinen-angler-abc

*Ein Toter und zwei Vermisste beim Baden*
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/badetote101.html

*Rostock – Leblose Person aus Groß Labenzer See geborgen – Reanimation ...*
http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/ros...nzer-see-geborgen-reanimation-erfolglos-82820

* Angler büffeln fern ab vom nächsten Teich*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/73985769/angler-bueffeln-fern-ab-vom-naechsten-teich

*Beißfaule Fische ärgern kleine Angler*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/fuerstenwalde/artikel6/dg/0/1/1185045/

*Voll auf Barsch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-sonsbeck/voll-auf-barsch-aimp-id8305340.html

*Viele Fische zappelten an den Haken*
http://www.fnweb.de/region/main-tau...viele-fische-zappelten-an-den-haken-1.1154178

* Dänemark Angler fischt Piranha-Verwandten aus dem Öresund *
http://www.rp-online.de/wissen/leben/angler-fischt-piranha-verwandten-aus-dem-oeresund-1.3596937

*Mit dem Boot gekentert: Zwei Angler ertrinken in See bei Warin*
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...t-zwei-angler-ertrinken-in-see-bei-warin.html

*2002: Hobby-Angler fängt Geierschildkröte mit bloßen Händen*
http://www.ovb-online.de/bayern/200...eierschildkroete-blossen-haenden-3053544.html

*Zehn Minuten . . . am Ufer des Öpfinger Stausees*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/e...m-Ufer-des-Oepfinger-Stausees;art4295,2149900

*Ferienpass: Hier gab's was zu erleben*
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ss-Hier-gabs-was-zu-erleben-_arid,162683.html

*Angler-Picknick am Flörsheimer Dyckerhoff-See*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/floersheim/13347515.htm

*Looser Angler beherrschen auch Kubb und Boule*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...r-angler-beherrschen-auch-kubb-und-boule.html

*Angler-Nachwuchs beweist Geschick beim Zielen*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...r-nachwuchs-beweist-geschick-beim-zielen.html

*Naturnah von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...rnah-von-a-wie-aal-bis-z-wie-zander-1.1156125

*Ungeheuer im Quakenbrücker Feriensee*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/73985717/ungeheuer-im-quakenbruecker-feriensee

*Schwackenreute: Vandalismus am Baggersee*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...te-Vandalismus-am-Baggersee;art372452,6211113

*Verunglückter Mountainbiker: Dank an alle Helfer vom Krankenbett*
http://www.ksta.de/leichlingen/veru...helfer-vom-krankenbett,15189136,23984902.html

*Acht Betreuer kümmern sich beim Schnuppertag des Fischereivereins um zwölf ...*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Maedchen-und-Jungen-Angeln-und-Freunde-finden

*Donaueschingen: Kinder erlernen das Angeln*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...eln.6c0c5ac6-84d4-4dae-a268-267822478170.html

*Angler-Picknick am Flörsheimer Dyckerhoff-See*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/floersheim/13347515.htm

*Getrübter Blick aufs Angler-Glück*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/kitzinger/exklusiv/art415898,7624800

*Oberwolfach: Kinder widmen sich der Wasserwelt*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...elt.6dd1f9d5-1857-40af-b4b8-b68171c40714.html

*Anblick der Steh-Paddler erstaunt Angler*
http://harlinger.de/nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=12541&ReturnTab=125

*Wetter: Der Weg ins Blau*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1482193

*Angler haben in einer Meerenge zwischen Dänemark und ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-haben-in-einer-meerenge-zwischen-daenemark-und--/de/News/31191723

*Kein Durchkommen zum Rhein*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...rde/kein-durchkommen-zum-rhein-id8308715.html

*Schöne Stunden am Baggersee*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/main-taunus/Schoene-Stunden-am-Baggersee;art676,600195

*Auf der Suche nach der Lizenz zum Angeln*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/9035770_Auf_der_Suche_nach_der_Lizenz_zum_Angeln.html

*Tennis und Angeln*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ehrenbach/Tennis-und-Angeln;art372542,6215411

*Manch Wilderer geht ins Netz*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/zeitungen_artikel,-Manch-Wilderer-geht-ins-Netz-_arid,637144.html

*Schnupperangeln für Kinder und Jugendliche*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Schnupperangeln-fuer-Kinder-und-Jugendliche;art1049,4298699

*Fischer gegen Trophäenjagd*
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...Fischer-gegen-Trophaeenjagd-_arid,225442.html

*Nicht nur ein Badeparadies*
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/offenbach/nicht-badeparadies-3058632.html

*„Vieles setzt den Fischen zu“*
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/hessen-rlp/vieles-setzt-den-fischen-zu-1.1157725

*Florida: Riesen-Aufregung um dieses Hai-Video*
http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...m-dieses-hai-video-31377-51ca-55-1595354.html

*Angeln am Kneuersee machte Spaß*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angeln-am-Kneuersee-machte-Spass;art767,7627468

*Blaulicht aus der Region Stuttgart: 15. August: Wütender Rentner zerstört Angeln*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...eln.a8282112-86bb-4284-a9c3-c8f0401de4ef.html

*Übers Fischen gerät selbst das Grillen in den Hintergrund*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...Grillen-in-den-Hintergrund-_arid,5483695.html

*Angeln in Tschechien – auch bei Deutschen beliebt, aber immer teurer*
http://www.radio.cz/de/rubrik/tages...-auch-bei-deutschen-beliebt-aber-immer-teurer

*Fluorn-Winzeln: So geht"Petri Heil" auf gut Schwäbisch*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...sch.f2392cc1-6269-4ff2-aa52-58f810fba0f4.html

*Ausgewachsene Forellen haben 60 Tage Ruhe vor Anglern*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...aben-60-Tage-Ruhe-vor-Anglern;art8138,3614072

*Frühschwimmer an der Angel*
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/polizeibericht/art1188644,2155491

*Gelernt, was eine Rute ist*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/vg-eich/eich/13356165.htm

*Sonnenbarschen auf der Spur*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ersheim/sonnenbarschen-auf-der-spur-1.1160085

*Da haben Angler zwei Fische mit einer Rute gefangen: ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/da-haben-angler-zwei-fische-mit-einer-rute-gefangen--/de/News/31238322

*Einen großen Fisch am Haken hat ein Angler an einem ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/einen-grossen-fisch-am-haken-hat-ein-angler-an-einem--/de/News/31258981

*"Sie stehen alleine da"*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...zlokal/Sie-stehen-alleine-da;art83434,2762670

*Zeiler Schüler probieren sich als Angler*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...ueler-probieren-sich-als-Angler;art217,501753

*Einen dicken Fisch an der Angel*
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/freising/landkreis/einen-dicken-fisch-angel-3060900.html

*Harry Styles fängt sich beim Angeln selbst*
http://www.fan-lexikon.de/musik/news/harry-styles-faengt-sich-beim-angeln-selbst.155248.html

*Kinder werfen die Angel aus*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...inder-werfen-die-Angel-aus-_arid,5484449.html

*Fischerfest des ASV Besigheim: Angler wünschen sich sauberen See*
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/besigheim/art1188791,2156313

*Info: 3,8 Millionen Deutsche gehen angeln*
http://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft/article119111488/3-8-Millionen-Deutsche-gehen-angeln.html

*Das schwierige Geschäft mit den Anglern*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/be...Das-schwierige-Geschaeft-mit-den-Anglern.html

*Boot gesunken – Männer wohlauf*
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/114624/Boot-gesunken-Maenner-wohlauf

*POL-HF: Fahrraddiebstahl - Angler am Ufer bestohlen*
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...-hf-fahrraddiebstahl-angler-am-ufer-bestohlen

*Heidemühlenteich eignet sich nur bedingt zum Baden*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/heidemuehlenteich-eignet-sich-nur-bedingt-zum-baden-2642101.html

*Fischer haben Jung und Alt im Blick*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_gue...5477_Fischer_haben_Jung_und_Alt_im_Blick.html

*“One Direction“-Star Harry Styles Angelhaken steckte im Allerwertesten*
http://www.prosieben.de/stars/news/...gelhaken-steckte-im-allerwertesten-1.3609253/

*Finnmark in Norwegen: Rentier macht schön*
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/finnmark-in-norwegen-land-der-samen-und-rentiere-a-917019.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Volkshochschule: Fisch erst angeln, dann zubereiten*
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...schule-fisch-erst-angeln-dann-zubereiten.html

*Angeln und Erste Hilfe lernen*
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/23509-angeln-und-erste-hilfe-lernen

*Freizeit: Kein Glück für Angler: Auto weg und Anzeige wegen Wilderei*
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachse...g-und-anzeige-wegen-wilderei_aid_1074931.html

*Horb a. N.: 24 Jungfischer dürfen sich selbst beim Angeln versuchen*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...hen.137afb96-c6d4-43e6-b03e-693ef003305b.html

*Ein: Angeln unter Aufsicht*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/riedenburg/Ein-Angeln-unter-Aufsicht;art602,2805799

*Fischen macht auch ohne Biss Spaß*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...macht-auch-ohne-Biss-Spass-_arid,5485280.html

*Kleine Besucher können die Sportart ausprobieren.*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...die-Sportart-ausprobieren-article1124056.html

*Angler verkaufen Steckerl-Fisch*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...h/951528/angler-verkaufen-steckerl-fisch.html

*19. August 1963: Die Angler gehen aufs Trockene*
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...1963-die-angler-gehen-aufs-trockene-1.3093126

*Anglerchef Hans-Hermann Schock: „Es ist borniert, die Bürger von den Seen ...*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ren.262a8ebf-a100-4d30-aeb5-f8c4cf8362ed.html

*Skurriler Unfall beim Angeln*
http://www.bunte.de/stars/harry-styles-skurriler-unfall-beim-angeln_aid_45098.html

*Oschersleben - Gluck, gluck, plötzlich war es weg: Ein ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/oschersleben-gluck-gluck-ploetzlich-war-es-weg-ein--/de/News/31326848

*Geiseltalkirche in Neubiendorf - Der Lohn der Geduld*
http://www.mz-web.de/merseburg-quer...rf-der-lohn-der-geduld,20641044,24057856.html

*Genehmigtes Flusskraftwerk stößt Anglern auf*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...aftwerk-stoesst-Anglern-auf;art372508,6222219

*Angeln an der Kaikante*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1188076/

*Angler lieben die Ruhe beim Fischen am Teich.*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-li...en-am-teich-einmal-im-jahr--/de/News/31359508

*Bachflohkrebse unterm Mikroskop*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Bachflohkrebse-unterm-Mikroskop;art688,604766

*Selbst gefangenes Abendessen schmeckt am besten*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/scho...-abendessen-schmeckt-am-besten--74506706.html

*Trauer um Trauerweiden*
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/nachrichten/lokales/rotenburg/trauer-trauerweiden-3068421.html

*20. August 1963: Der Kanalhafen verliert's Wasser*
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...63-der-kanalhafen-verliert-s-wasser-1.3093136

*Angeln nur mit Angelschein*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Angeln-nur-mit-Angelschein-_arid,641289.html

*Schwarzanglern auf der Spur*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1188881/

*Warten auf den dicken Fisch*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...de/warten-auf-den-dicken-fisch-id8340918.html

*"Der Podcast-Boom ist schon wieder vorbei"*
http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten...r-podcast-boom-ist-schon-wieder-vorbei-71272/

*„Der Wurm muss zappeln“*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/der-wurm-muss-zappeln-2645295.html

*Angelsportfreunde "Fischwaid" vermittelten Grundwissen für Kinder*
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/748309/eitorf

*Geldspenden für bestraften Angler*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/Geldspenden-fuer-bestraften-Angler;art4329,2162477

*Heiko Lemke liebt das Angeln . Doch sitzt er nicht nur in .*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/heiko-lemke-liebt-das-angeln-doch-sitzt-er-nicht-nur-in--/de/News/31403351

*Kräftemessen mit Fisch*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/kraeftemessen-mit-fisch--74563578.html

*Sassnitz - Suchaktion der Wasserschutzpolizei nach vermisstem Angler, leider ...*
http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/sas...tem-angler-leider-nur-noch-tot-geborgen-31665

*Fischköpfe gibt's auch im Süden*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/denzlingen/fischkoepfe-gibt-s-auch-im-sueden--74561320.html

*Angler haben immer weniger am Haken *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...ben-immer-weniger-am-Haken-artikel8502386.php

*Uchter Angler sanieren Lehrpfad*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/uchte/9071089_Uchter_Angler_sanieren_Lehrpfad.html

*Wenn Regenwürmer die komplette Familie ernähren*
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/kuri...nwuermer-die-komplette-Familie-ernaehren.html

*Zu Lande, zu Wasser und aus der Luft*
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/13374018.htm

* Dönerschiff wippt bald auf dem Rhein*
http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues...enerschiff-wippt-bald-auf-dem-rhein-1.3619811

*Wieder Bootsunfall: Vermisster Angler tot auf Rügen gefunden*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...ermisster-Angler-tot-auf-Ruegen-gefunden.html

*Lebenden Fisch am Rücken als Köder angehakt*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...-am-Ruecken-als-Koeder-angehakt;art217,505291

*PFT im Baggersee*
http://www.koelner-wochenspiegel.de/rag-kws/docs/748683/koelner-sueden

*Vermisster Mann tot im Schilfgürtel gefunden*
http://www.nordkurier.de/polizeiticker/vermisster-mann-tot-im-schilfguertel-gefunden-221307108.html

*Martin Langhoff züchtet dicke, agile Regenwürmer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nach...chtet-dicke-agile-regenwuermer--74566036.html

*Hamburger Startup „Jimdo“ - „Die denken einfach groß“*
http://www.ksta.de/netzwelt/hamburg...-denken-einfach-gross-,16126778,24088028.html

*Unfälle: Vermisster Mann tot in Schilfgürtel nahe Rügen gefunden*
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...guertel-nahe-ruegen-gefunden_aid_1078343.html

*Angler stehen auf die Ruhe am Weiher*
https://www.volksfreund.de/nachrich...stehen-auf-die-Ruhe-am-Weiher;art8137,3620687

*FSV Frankfurt | Konrad angelt Fische & Punkte*
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/fsv-frankfurt/konrad-angelt-fische-punkte-31942920.bild.html

*Fischer angeln Hai im Hai*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1046348/fischer-angeln-hai-im-hai

*Erfolgreicher Angler aus Langewiesen - Paul Seeber holt wieder den Titel*
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...-Paul-Seeber-holt-wieder-den-Titel-1107517449

*163 Zentimeter: Angler-Duo fängt Riesen-Wels*
http://www.wort.lu/de/view/163-zentimeter-angler-duo-faengt-riesen-wels-52161afbe4b0aed55ebfcf28

*Was für ein Fisch! Angler zieht 1,59 METER Wels aus dem Fuldaer Aueweiher*
http://osthessen-news.de/n1236091/w...er-wels-aus-dem-fuldaer-aueweiher--fulda.html

*BZ-Selbstversuch am Eisweiher: Kräftemessen mit Fisch*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rhei...weiher-kraeftemessen-mit-fisch--74563578.html

*Petri 03 feierte Vereinsjubiläum*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/gladbeck/vereine/petri-03-feierte-vereinsjubilaeum-d334744.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zeltlager des AC Eberschütz für Jungangler*
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...Eberschuetz-fuer-Jungangler-_arid,277978.html

*Still ruht dieser See nicht*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kleines-wiesental/still-ruht-dieser-see-nicht--74651327.html

*Welche Paula aus Ladenburg gab diese Flaschenpost auf?*
http://www.rnz.de/bergstrasse/00_20...Ladenburg_gab_diese_Flaschenp.html#ad-image-0

* So macht Angeln Spaß *
http://www.nnp.de/rhein-main/limburg-lahn/So-macht-Angeln-Spass;art680,609962

*Angler hegen Bedenken gegen Wasserkraftwerk*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...enken-gegen-Wasserkraftwerk;art372589,6229653

*Lachse am Schwarzbach - Kinderstube Schwarzbach*
http://www.fr-online.de/main-taunus...kinderstube-schwarzbach,1472862,24098788.html

*Seine Passion für das Angeln erbte unser Kolumnist von ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/seine-passion-fuer-das-angeln-erbte-unser-kolumnist-von--/de/News/31493117

*Urlaub in der Elbaue*
http://www.supersonntag-web.de/wisl...96/Wittenberg/19914/Urlaub_in_der_Elbaue.html

*Wenn gar nichts mehr geht: Wodka*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/kultur/article119352815/Wenn-gar-nichts-mehr-geht-Wodka.html

*TV-Kritik Schnäpse früh um drei: So war der "Polizeiruf 110"*
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...110.d6e06512-49f2-49e7-9142-5ef76b847cc2.html

*Ein Wunsch bleibt weiterhin unerfüllt*
http://www.lkz.de/sport-uebersicht_artikel,-Ein-Wunsch-bleibt-weiterhin-unerfuellt-_arid,156815.html

* Hochheimer Angler feiern am Silbersee *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/main-taunus/hochheim/13385273.htm

*Idylle am Wolffsweiher*
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/region/buerstadt/13385151.htm

*Lehrstunden am Bach*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/lehrstunden-am-bach--74681148.html

*Angelschnupperkurs für Kinder in Schwabhausen*
http://gotha.thueringer-allgemeine....perkurs-fuer-Kinder-in-Schwabhausen-119447036

*Um die Wette genagelt*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Um-die-Wette-genagelt;art218,508900

*Angler bringen Lehrpfad an den Uchter Teichen auf Vordermann*
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/uch...fad_an_den_Uchter_Teichen_auf_Vordermann.html

*Junge Angler üben sich in Geduld*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...ngler-ueben-sich-in-Geduld-_arid,5489157.html

*Himmlisch-höllische Rasenflüsterer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/himmlisch-hoellische-rasenfluesterer--74709886.html

*Angeln*
http://www.bild.de/themen/specials/angeln/sport-nachrichten-news-fotos-videos-31951124.bild.html

*Fischerprüfung Petri Heil*
http://www.lokale-informationen.de/rag-lag/docs/750344/rhein-berg

*Nachtangeln - Schlafender Vereinschef*
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/nachtangeln--schlafender-vereinschef,20641024,24136290.html

*Trio wegen Fischwilderei angeklagt*
http://www.rp-online.de/bergisches-.../trio-wegen-fischwilderei-angeklagt-1.3634841

*Die Angler würden gerne mehr Jugendliche ködern*
http://www.kreisblatt.de/rhein-main...-gerne-mehr-Jugendliche-koedern;art676,612738

*Angler sperren Weg - Ärger am Kalksteinbruch im Naturschutzgebiet*
http://www.mz-web.de/hettstedt/angl...h-im-naturschutzgebiet,20640988,24129762.html

*Industrieforum und Lions Club unterstützen Angler*
http://greiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leben...nd-Lions-Club-unterstuetzen-Angler-1648888457

*Manfred Back wird Fischerkönig*
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/lampertheim/13391266.htm

*Mini-Club, Spaß an der Bewegung, Malerei und Englischkurse : Zahlreiche neue ...*
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...i-und-Englischkurse-Zahlreiche-neue-VHS-Kurse

*Forellen finden viele Abnehmer*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/forellen-finden-viele-abnehmer--74746558.html

*Was schwimmt denn da?*
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/ahrensburg/lokales/was-schwimmt-denn-da-d12099.html

*Hunderte Angler in Herbsleben*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ific/Hunderte-Angler-in-Herbsleben-1395927166

*Ist bald Schluss mit Angeln am Sagiweiher?*
http://www.zol.ch/bezirk-pfaeffikon...hluss-mit-Angeln-am-Sagiweiher/story/16693276

*Ohne Erlaubnis am See gefischt*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ht/955325/ohne-erlaubnis-am-see-gefischt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler sauer auf Stadtwerke*
http://www.lkz.de/lokales/stadt-kre...Angler-sauer-auf-Stadtwerke-_arid,157540.html

*Forstbeamte gehen härter gegen illegale Angler an Flüssen und Seen vor*
http://www.arena-info.com/arena/new...gen-illegale-angler-an-fluessen-und-seen-vor/

*Peta-Vorwürfe gegen Mühlacker Fischer: Ermittlungen laufen noch*
http://www.pz-news.de/region/muehla...er-Ermittlungen-laufen-noch-_arid,437219.html

*Abenteuer Hochseeangeln: Mit Fishing Hero auf den Weltmeeren unterwegs*
http://www.rpgwelten.de/news,id6085,abenteuer_hochseeangeln_fishing_hero_weltmeeren_unterwegs.html

*ALLENTSTEIG. Da beißt der Fisch und auch der Angler! ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/allentsteig-da-beisst-der-fisch-und-auch-der-angler--/de/News/31589918


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Polizei-ROW: ++ Kein Angler-Latein ++ Über das Garagendach ++*
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/polizei-row-kein-angler-latein-ueber-das-garagendach-200889

*Eisenacher hat kapitalen Wels geangelt*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...enacher-hat-kapitalen-Wels-geangelt-914519679

*Dauerkonflikt am Karpfenteich*
http://kurier.at/chronik/niederoest...fenteich-ohne-aussicht-auf-loesung/24.637.121

*Schwimmer fühlen sich bekämpft, Angler gestört.*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/schwimmer...ft-angler-gestoert-nur-das--/de/News/31625652

*Video des Tages*
http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Petri-Heilandsack-12447102

*Alle Jahre wieder: Wasserpest nervt am Alfsee*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/74330853/alle-jahre-wieder-wasserpest-nervt-am-alfsee

*Verein schuf grünes Idyll*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/rotenburg-bebra/verein-schuf-gruenes-idyll-3083606.html

*Fischer-Nachwuchs Munderkingen: 40 Kinder werfen die Angel aus*
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/e...0-Kinder-werfen-die-Angel-aus;art4295,2176178

*Northeim: Pfeilattacke gegen Angler (Bild im Anhang)*
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/northeim-pfeilattacke-gegen-angler-bild-im-anhang-203072

*Horb a. N.: Zum Abendessen gibt's Fisch*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sch.5b7e6e67-af54-4356-89d3-fca1d4ea9513.html

*MZ-Serie - Besuch bei Vereinen und ihren Gewässern*
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...n-und-ihren-gewaessern,20641128,24167546.html

*Dicke Fische im Minutentakt*
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...Dicke-Fische-im-Minutentakt-_arid,649594.html

*Pokal für Scheeßel*
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=103771

*Niedereschach: Teufensee bei Anglern aus der Region beliebt*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ebt.33a21c84-f86a-4ae2-8be9-f1db072ef24d.html

* Angler sorgen sich um Teich in Mühlenfließaue*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/seelow/artikel7/dg/0/1/1193019/

*Umweltsauerei macht Angler wütend*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...auerei-macht-Angler-wuetend;art410944,6248176

*Sportfischer Zahna - Sabotage im Karpfenteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...botage-im-karpfenteich,20641128,24167564.html

*Erik Lehmann ist bester Jungangler*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/finsterwalde/Erik-Lehmann-ist-bester-Jungangler;art1057,4314657

*München - Angeln, zum Kronplatz wandern, Geburtstag feiern ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/muenchen-angeln-zum-kronplatz-wandern-geburtstag-feiern--/de/News/31649252

*Ordentlich und sauber – die Besucher achten darauf*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/muel...ber-die-besucher-achten-darauf--74829121.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ordentlich und sauber – die Besucher achten darauf*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/muel...ber-die-besucher-achten-darauf--74829121.html

*Forellen im Teich und auf dem Teller*
http://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/forellen-teich-teller-forellenhof-angeln-bergkamen-3085403.html

*Fischen und Fachsimpeln bei den Jugendangeltagen in Herbsleben*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-den-Jugendangeltagen-in-Herbsleben-774670817

*Früher waren mehr Angler*
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/831912.frueher-waren-mehr-angler.html

*Oberkochener Angler feiern 30-jähriges Vereinsbestehen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...-jaehriges-Vereinsbestehen-_arid,5492147.html

*Fischesterben im Kliestower See*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/frankfurt-oder/frankfurt-oder-artikel/dg/0/1/1193715/

*Sechs-Kilo-Fisch geangelt*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...tung-Sechs-Kilo-Fisch-geangelt;art752,3630177

*Belebender Impuls für den Bootsbau*
http://motorboot24.com/belebender-impuls-fuer-den-bootsbau/

*Nach Fütterungsverbot: „Auch Angeln verbieten“*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...rdert-Auch-Angeln-verbieten;art372588,6253892

*Warten auf den Brocken an der Angel*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kulmbach/Gute-Stimmung-beim-Kulmbacher-Koenigsfischen;art312,513205

*Ein Wilhelmsburger Angler freut sich über den "Fang seines ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/ein-wilhe...sich-ueber-den-fang-seines--/de/News/31675056

*Fischer lassen sich prüfen*
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/eif...s/obj/2013/09/02/fischer-lassen-sich-pruefen/

*Dicke Fische im Minutentakt*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2838510611124399

*Verein bietet Kurs für den Angelschein an*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...s-fuer-den-angelschein-an-aimp-id8394718.html

*Angler an der Saale sorgen sich um Fischbestände*
http://jena.otz.de/web/jena/startse...Saale-sorgen-sich-um-Fischbestaende-228237241

*Angler aus Elfershausen ehrten ihre Besten*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...Elfershausen-ehrten-ihre-Besten;art211,514892

*Angler von Bär getötet*
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/panorama/angler-in-russland-von-baer-getoetet-zr-3091051.html

*Tierschützer haben Angler am Haken*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...huetzer-haben-Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499

*DLRG-Strömungsretter ziehen Angler aus der Ruhr*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arn...iehen-angler-aus-der-ruhr-aimp-id8399358.html

*PETA reagiert auf Veranstaltung des ASV : Tierschützer zeigen den Anglerkönig ...*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...orst-Tierschuetzer-zeigen-den-Anglerkoenig-an

*Nachwuchs an der Angel*
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wis.../Wittenberg/35827/Nachwuchs_an_der_Angel.html

*Der Karpfen muss raus aus dem See*
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/eschweiler/der-karpfen-muss-raus-aus-dem-see-1.650449

*Angler setzt Aktion fort*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...oerde/angler-setzt-aktion-fort-id8401858.html

*Angler gewinnen Naturschutzpreis*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...r-gewinnen-Naturschutzpreis;art372448,6260709

*Einbruch in Wiederitzscher Angler-Fachmarkt*
http://www.leipzig-fernsehen.de/Akt.../Einbruch-in-Wiederitzscher-Angler-Fachmarkt/

*Harald Martenstein: Über die Männerbastion Angelsport*
http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/harald-martenstein-angelsport

*Selbitzer Angler - Idylle selbst gebaut*
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...r-idylle-selbst-gebaut,20641128,24224580.html

*Kriminalität: Angler fischen Pistole aus der Saar*
http://www.focus.de/regional/rheinl...fischen-pistole-aus-der-saar_aid_1092225.html

*Angler fürchten um das Ökosystem Mollbeck*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/uns...ten-um-das-oekosystem-mollbeck-id8403984.html

*Jäger und Angler veranstalten Wild-Grillfest für die ganze Familie*
http://osthessen-news.de/n1236916/j...lfest-fuer-die-ganze-familie-termine-hef.html

*Riesenhecht schlägt hohe Wellen - Kontroverse Debatte um Fischerfoto*
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/.../944700_Riesenhecht-schlaegt-hohe-Wellen.html

*Herbstmarkt im Marschachter Kiebitzmarkt: Tolle Tipps vom Angler-Profi*
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...arkt-tolle-tipps-vom-angler-profi-d20491.html

*Mein Flugzeug, mein Boot, mein Pferd: In diese Hobbys fließt Geld*
http://www.wuv.de/medien/mein_flugzeug_mein_boot_mein_pferd_in_diese_hobbys_fliesst_geld

*Ein Koch aus Leidenschaft*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...en/Ein-Koch-aus-Leidenschaft;art83436,2806403

*Angler hadern mit standortfremden Fischen*
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/regio...mit-standortfremden-Fischen-_arid,263636.html

*Angler hatten in den vergangenen Tagen auf rund 20 ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-hatten-in-den-vergangenen-tagen-auf-rund-20--/de/News/31748201

*Kinder lieben Angel-Schnupperkurse*
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/SACHSEN/Kinder-lieben-Angel-Schnupperkurse-artikel8522278.php

*Eisbach ordentlich abgefischt - Forelle mit 2,5 Kilo*
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/...gefischt-Forelle-mit-2-5-Kilo;art5722,2187402

*Polnischer Frachter rammt Hobbyangler*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bezirk/spandau/polnischer-frachter-rammt-hobbyangler-article1732932.html

* Kanutourismus an Pfinz und Alb: Kanuten und Angler sind uneins *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ins.392ec3e6-89cf-410b-aa1d-a919c3251807.html

*Lastschiff rammt Boot - Angler retten sich mit Sprung ins Wasser*
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...Angler-retten-sich-mit-Sprung-ins-Wasser.html

*Wissenschaftler ratlos: Angler zieht aus See in Tschernobyl rätselhaften Fang*
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1049055/...eht-aus-see-in-tschernobyl-raetselhaften-fang

*Berlin: Schubschiff versenkt Angelkahn*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/schubschiff-versenkt-angelkahn/8757540.html

*Anna Smirnova angelt sich fit für Verdi*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/kultur/musik/anna-smirnova-angelt-sich-fit-fuer-verdi-article1733223.html

*Zur Person - Angeln zum Entspannen*
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/zur-person-angeln-zum-entspannen,20641024,24248496.html

*Polizei hilft verirrtem Angler mit Hubschrauber*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...-hilft-verirrtem-Angler-mit-Hubschrauber.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Frachtschiff rammt Boot mit Spandauer Anglern : Rettung in letzter Sekunde*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/f...glern-rettung-in-letzter-sekunde/8759432.html

*Petrijünger mit Präriesee zufrieden : Badeverbot tut nicht nur der Natur gut*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...rieden-Badeverbot-tut-nicht-nur-der-Natur-gut

*"Dicke Fische" am Haken*
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/Dicke-Fische-am-Haken;art83439,2811468

*Bundestagswahl - Jan Korte will sein Direktmandat verteidigen*
http://www.mz-web.de/bitterfeld/bun...rektmandat-verteidigen,20640916,24248350.html

*Kinder lassen sich von der Ruhe des Angelns anstecken*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...Ruhe-des-Angelns-anstecken-_arid,5496332.html

*Vorwürfe gegen Privatdetektiv - Aufseher abgelöst*
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/vorwu...tiv-aufseher-abgeloest,20640972,24258624.html

*Goldene Forellen locken Besucher an die Seen*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...orellen-locken-besucher-an-die-seen-1.1194296

*Verirrter Angler löst Hubschraubereinsatz aus*
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...r-loest-Hubschraubereinsatz-aus;art25,4323353

*Gerhard Rückert wollte nur zum Wettangeln, dann kam ein Frachter – und er ...*
http://www.pnn.de/brandenburg-berlin/785623/

*„Lebendige Nahe“ am Guldenbach*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...kirn/vg-langenlonsheim/guldental/13428804.htm

*Düsseldorf: Bierhoff begeistert von Nationalstürmer Klose*
http://www.rp-online.de/sport/bierhoff-begeistert-von-nationalstuermer-klose-1.3665512

*Schiltach: Forellen zeigen sich häufig launisch*
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...sch.f46227c2-af4d-406c-aaa7-50c988ae1051.html

*Sulz a. N. 15 Kinder lernen beim ANV die Welt der Fische kennen*
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.807e04e8-9e2f-47ea-8282-69a3b25c690f.html

*Kabinett: Fischerei-Quiz im Internet*
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachsen-anhalt/kabinett-fischerei-quiz-im-internet_aid_1096761.html

*700 Angler gegen die "Wasservillen" in Stade*
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...r-gegen-die-wasservillen-in-stade-d20588.html

*Ergebnis der Treenekonferenz - Angler als Wächter der Wasserqualität*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angler-als-waechter-der-wasserqualitaet-id3628466.html

*Brassen beißen für französischen Sieg*
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ssen-beissen-fur-franzosischen-sieg-1.1195722

* Auch kleine Fische zählen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/hausen-im-wiesental/auch-kleine-fische-zaehlen--75150519.html

*Zwei junge Angler fahren zur Weltmeisterschaft*
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...-angler-fahren-weltmeisterschaft-3106183.html

*„Petri Dank“-Angler ziehen ganz dicken Fisch an Land*
http://www.echo-online.de/region/od...hen-ganz-dicken-Fisch-an-Land;art1264,4276522

*Junge Angler treffen sich am Schwanensee*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luckau/Junge-Angler-treffen-sich-am-Schwanensee;art1062,4326672

*Rute rein, glücklich sein*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/seelow/artikel7/dg/0/1/1197935/

*Arne Friedrich angelt in Frankreich*
http://www.fr-online.de/leute/arne-friedrich-angelt-in-frankreich,9548600,24293604.html

*Neue Westfälische (Bielefeld): KOMMENTAR Kritik an Jägern und Anglern ...*
http://www.finanzen.ch/nachrichten/...weifelhafte-Methoden-HUBERTUS-GAeRTNER-629846

*Angeln: Ein Foto mit dem Dicken*
http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei

*Trend Karpfenangeln: im Angelshop die passende Ausrüstung finden*
http://www.02elf.net/allgemein/tren...elshop-die-passende-ausruestung-finden-217100

*Glückliche Angler : Ein dicker Fang*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Laer/Glueckliche-Angler-Ein-dicker-Fang

*NA SOWAS. . . vom 14. September 2013*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/vermischtes/NA-SOWAS-vom-14-September-2013;art4304,2201637

*Am Ufer herrscht Unfrieden*
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk-.../datum/2013/09/13/am-ufer-herrscht-unfrieden/

*Anglerhock mit Störungen*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/anglerhock-mit-stoerungen--75208103.html

*Kapitale Karpfen frisch aus der Lenne*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...riesigen-karpfen-aus-der-lenne-id8440287.html

*''Tight lines'': Der spektakuläre Raubfisch-Angelwettbewerb vom 26.-28 ...*
http://www.freie-pressemitteilungen.de/modules.php?name=PresseMitteilungen&file=article&sid=136537

*Altenmünster: Fischwilderei mit provisorischen Angeln*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...rei-mit-provisorischen-Angeln-id27011012.html

*Angelclub 66 - Kein Tag für Karpfenangler am Hubertusteich*
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/angelc...ngler-am-hubertusteich,20641024,24328414.html

*Das Fliegenfischer-Paradies bei Saalfeld*
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...iegenfischer-Paradies-bei-Saalfeld-1949209175

*Müll im Fluss gefährdet Fische viel stärker*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/scho...efaehrdet-fische-viel-staerker--75241706.html

*Rudern: RWB-Regatta im Schiersteiner Hafen ein Sammelbecken für den .*
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/13445992.htm

*Ein Kampf um mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Unterstützung*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...amkeit-und-Unterstuetzung-article1148775.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Ein markanter Typ*
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_herford/top_news_kreis_herford/9245444_Ein_markanter_Typ.html

* Dänemark An der Angel *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...gel.f28e4239-0768-40dc-aa7b-04951b337a06.html

*Fischen: Ein Sport, bei dem die Seele baumeln kann*
http://kurier.at/chronik/burgenland/fischen-ein-sport-bei-dem-die-seele-baumeln-kann/27.925.906

*Rüsselsheim: Angler-Flohmarkt zieht viele Fans an*
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/13467123.htm

*Vielleicht lag es daran, dass Petrus Fischer war und er seine Anglerkollegen ...*
http://sdp.fnp.de/rhein-main/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Die-Fische-der-Angler-sind-einmalig;art688,637329

*Angeln und Flugkarussell kamen gut an*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...lugkarussell-kamen-gut-an-article1153899.html

*Erholsamen Herbsturlaub an der Müritz Seenplatte*
http://www.02elf.net/allgemein/erholsamen-herbsturlaub-an-der-mueritz-seenplatte-226179

*20 Stripperinnen feiern Wladimir Putin*
http://www.rp-online.de/gesellschaft/leute/20-stripperinnen-feiern-wladimir-putin-1.3696897

*Angler kämpfen für Rückkehr des Lachses*
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...-Rueckkehr-des-Lachses_article1379928689.html

*Die Fische der Angler sind einmalig*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Die-Fische-der-Angler-sind-einmalig;art688,637329

*Angeln und Urlaub an der Ostsee *
http://www.pressetext.com/news/20130924030

*Fischer werfen die Angeln aus *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...scher-werfen-die-Angeln-aus;art372618,6316070

*Lachse brauchen bei ihrer Wanderung eine freie Bahn *
http://www.tlz.de/kinder/detail/-/s...bei-ihrer-Wanderung-eine-freie-Bahn-611042834

*Angler engagieren sich für Leine-Lachse *
http://video.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/index.php?bcpid=6936081001&bclid=3612811001&bctid=2685922715001

*Fischer angeln sich „Pott“ *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/lemfoerde/fischer-angeln-sich-pott-3129968.html

*Lehrgänge zur Fischereiprüfung starten in Gotha *
http://gotha.tlz.de/web/lokal/leben...Fischereipruefung-starten-in-Gotha-1645395564

*Angeln bei „fish'n'friends“ *
http://relevant.at/wirtschaft/pr/1124905/angeln-bei-fish-n-friends.story

*Grünes Schlauchboot - Zwei Angler vor Fehmarn vermisst *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/luebeck/Meldungen/zwei-angler-vor-fehmarn-vermisst-id3726766.html

*Polizei-REK: Berauschte Angler am Rhein - Wesseling *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/polizei-rek-berauschte-angler-am-rhein-wesseling-228620

*POL-HL: OH-Fehmarn-Ostsee / Zwei Angler werden vermisst *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...oh-fehmarn-ostsee-zwei-angler-werden-vermisst

*Konstanz: Fischers Frichtle fangen frische Fische *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...chtle-fangen-frische-Fische;art372448,6319445

*Angler am Fluss und im Saal *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/angler-am-fluss-und-im-saal_a_9,3,2945826627.html

*„Wir angeln nicht nur für den Kochtopf“ *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...icht-nur-fuer-den-Kochtopf-_arid,5505470.html

*Die Angeln fleißig ausgeworfen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/die-angeln-fleissig-ausgeworfen--75593127.html

*Haigerloch: Sonntag Tag der Angler *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ler.e7d23433-6372-4552-849d-a93ea298e7a2.html

*2. Fischerfest in Greiz: Mit Prinzessin und Koi-Versteigerung *
http://zeulenroda.otz.de/web/lokal/...t-Prinzessin-und-Koi-Versteigerung-1002010417

*57 Kilo Fisch an Land gezogen – sechs eingesetzt *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ch-an-land-gezogen-sechs-eingesetzt-1.1219446

*Angeln in Küstengewässern wird teurer *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/id_65721738/angeln-in-kuestengewaessern-wird-teurer.html

*An der Westküste Rügens können Anfänger Angeln lernen *
http://www.derwesten.de/reise/an-de...oennen-anfaenger-angeln-lernen-id8494414.html

*Im Test: Für Naturburschen: Lowrance Endura Safari *
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...uer-Naturburschen-Lowrance-Endura-Safari.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fliegenfischer sind Fisch-Verführer mit Insekten-Attrappe *
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...4469932.html#/votingDistricts-vote1-s99-wk029

*MV: Angeln in Küstengewässern der Ostsee wird teurer *
http://www.nordic-market.de/news/11166/mv_angeln_in_kuestengewaessern_der_ostsee_wird_teurer.htm

*100 Mal mehr Meer *
http://www.boersenblatt.net/638817/template/bb_tpl_literarischesleben/

*Casting an den Bültenteichen : Verbandsjugend aus NRW zu Gast ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Gast-beim-Angelsportverein-Dinkelfreunde-Epe

*Krebserregende Stoffe: Wasser soll sich selbst reinigen *
http://www.ksta.de/rodenkirchen/-kiesgruben-wasser-soll-sich-selbst-reinigen,15187572,24432620.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*75 Jahre SFV „Flossweg Gronau 38“: : Angeln ist Leidenschaft *
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...FV-Flossweg-Gronau-38-Angeln-ist-Leidenschaft

*Obersinns Angler pachten das Schützenhaus *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...gler-pachten-das-Schuetzenhaus;art768,7704760

*Die Fischer ernten im Netz, was die Angler übrig lassen *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/di...z-was-die-angler-uebrig-lassen-292165709.html

*MV: Angeln in Küstengewässern der Ostsee wird teurer *
http://www.nordic-market.de/news/11166/mv_angeln_in_kuestengewaessern_der_ostsee_wird_teurer.htm

*75 Jahre SFV „Flossweg Gronau 38“: : Angeln ist Leidenschaft *
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...FV-Flossweg-Gronau-38-Angeln-ist-Leidenschaft


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fische werden mit unechten Fliegen überlistet *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...n-mit-unechten-Fliegen-ueberlistet-1406576122

*Mülheim 2020: Großer Andrang beim 1. MÜLHEIMER TAG auf der ... *
http://www.citynews-koeln.de/schael-sick-tag-muelheim-buergerpark-veranstaltungsorte-_id8573.html

*Gericht spricht Angler frei *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Region/Uetze/Nachrichten/Amtsgericht-Burgdorf-spricht-Angler-frei

*Angler prangern Einleitung von Fäkalien an *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/bietigheim_bissingen/art1188806,2230616

*Der Weg zum Naturparadies *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/huefingen/der-weg-zum-naturparadies--75742416.html

*Angeln: Angeln in Küstengewässern wird teurer– Erlöse nutzen dem ... *
http://www.business-on.de/meck-pomm...loese-nutzen-dem-gewaesserschutz-_id3576.html

*Dicke Fische an der Angel *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Dicke-Fische-an-der-Angel;art218,537317

*Wieder Angel-Saison auf Ostsee | Für eine Handvoll Dorsch *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/angeln/fuer-eine-handvoll-dorsch-32636646.bild.html

*Angler findet Kiste mit Sprengstoff an Stausee *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...-mit-sprengstoff-an-sauerlaender-stausee.html

*Notfälle: Fischer finden 77-jährigen Angler tot im Boot bei Plau *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...jaehrigen-angler-tot-im-boot_aid_1117058.html

*Tierrechtsorganisation „Peta“ stellt Strafanzeige *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...ation-peta-stellt-strafanzeige-id8509225.html

*Kreisverwaltung Recklinghausen: Anmeldeschluss zur ... *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/reckling...ldeschluss-zur-fischereipruefung-d349725.html

*Browning-Cup - 259 Angler im Wettkampffieber *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/259-angler-im-wettkampffieber-id3763501.html

*"Das Ökosystem Mosel schwebt in Gefahr" *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...system-Mosel-schwebt-in-Gefahr;art754,3662221


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Olsberg/Dortmund: Angler findet Kiste mit Sprengstoff an ... *
http://www.rp-online.de/regionales/angler-findet-kiste-mit-sprengstoff-an-sauerlaender-see-1.3718355

*Browning-Cup - 259 Angler im Wettkampffieber *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/259-angler-im-wettkampffieber-id3763501.html

* Schwarzfischer beim Angeln im Lech ertappt *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...fischer-beim-angeln-lech-ertappt-3158120.html

* Amtsgericht - Kein Fisch, kein Fleisch: Zwei vorbestrafte Angler im ... *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/landeszei...ei-vorbestrafte-angler-im-pech-id3810861.html

* Wahnsinn! So viele Wasser-Bilder! *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...nsinn-So-viele-Wasser-Bilder;art83450,2880383

* USA: Ehemann täuschte Entführung vor, um mit seinen Kumpels ... *
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1054633/...fuehrung-vor-um-mit-seinen-kumpels-auszugehen

* Rosenfeld: Der Fang wird sogleich verspeist *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ist.62aedc16-f5b4-4937-b34e-0b75f0208c48.html

* Für Angler: made in Germany *
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/berlin/article120678252/Fuer-Angler-made-in-Germany.html

* Jagd auf Riesenwels abgeblasen *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/ahne-espe-fulda/jagd-riesenwels-abgeblasen-3151775.html

* Gutachten kostet 50.000 Euro: Angler dürfen den Bärensee nicht ... *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....sen.fd3f52b8-35cb-4724-b964-717f2d83c957.html

* Ertragsfischen: Kellmünzer Angler beschreiten neue Wege *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Angler-beschreiten-neue-Wege-id27286387.html

* Das Geheimnis erfolgreichen Angelns - Durststrecke am Wasser *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...chen-angelns-durststrecke-am-wasser-1.1787139

* Ortskernsanierung mal anders *
https://www.dieharke.de/Artikel/Lokales/29965/Ortskernsanierung_mal_anders/

* Regenwasser soll in den Tonteich laufen *
http://www.mz-web.de/zeitz/abwasser-regenwasser-soll-in-den-tonteich-laufen,20641144,24533214.html

* Herbert Frumold ist Fischerkönig *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...969205/herbert-frumold-ist-fischerkoenig.html

* Für Angler und Nichtangler *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/kultur/angler-nichtangler-3148015.html

* Angeln am Gondelteich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/angeln-am-gondelteich-id8525699.html

* Tierschutz-Union: "Angeln ist Tierquälerei" *
http://gotha.tlz.de/web/lokal/leben...hutz-Union-Angeln-ist-Tierquaelerei-344223770

* Romantisches Refugium für Reiter, Jäger und Angler *
http://www.rp-online.de/reise/romantisches-refugium-fuer-reiter-jaeger-und-angler-1.3719607

* Angeln in Küstengewässern wird teurer *
http://www.am-samstag.de/dbr/news_id14860_angeln_kuestengewaessern_wird_teurer.html

* "Hoffentlich schätzt Storch unsere Arbeit" *
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/uchte/9351044_Hoffentlich_schaetzt_Storch_unsere_Arbeit.html

* Angeln ohne Schein am Bachtelsee 26-jähriger wegen ... *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Ostallgaeu...-Fischwilderei-angezeigt-article10001647.html

* Olsberg/Dortmund: Angler findet Kiste mit Sprengstoff an ... *
http://www.rp-online.de/regionales/angler-findet-kiste-mit-sprengstoff-an-sauerlaender-see-1.3718355

* Browning-Cup - 259 Angler im Wettkampffieber *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/259-angler-im-wettkampffieber-id3763501.html

* Sprengstoff im Stausee *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/sprengstoff-im-stausee/

* "Das Ökosystem Mosel schwebt in Gefahr" *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...system-Mosel-schwebt-in-Gefahr;art754,3662221

* Sensation in der Mulde! *
http://www.02elf.net/allgemein/sensation-in-der-mulde-242932

* Von wegen, Angeln ist langweilig | Geretsried *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/wolfratshausen/geretsried/wegen-angeln-langweilig-3159528.html

* 119-Kilogramm-Heilbutt *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...19-kilogramm-heilbutt-3158570.html?cmp=defrss

* Täter wollten Anglerheim in Waigandshain anzünden *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-in-Waigandshain-anzuenden-_arid,1051462.html

* Mit schwerem Gerät kämpfen Angler gegen die drohende ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/mit-schwerem-geraet-kaempfen-angler-gegen-die-drohende--/de/News/32311864

* Stradower Schaufischen *
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de/artikel_956_32675.php

* Ein Leben zwischen kleinen Trüffeln und grossen Bären *
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aarga...leinen-trueffeln-und-grossen-baeren-127271280

* Angler präsentieren sich als Umweltschützer *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startsei...en-sich-als-Umweltschuetzer-_arid,684640.html

* Dänemark: An der Angel *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...gel.96933400-7127-4c14-982c-fed0fe777599.html

* Interview : Schwarzmeergrundel: Kleiner Fisch bereitet den Anglern ... *
http://www.mv-online.de/Region-Rhei...iner-Fisch-bereitet-den-Anglern-grosse-Sorgen

* Die Helden vom Südfeldsee *
http://www.mz-web.de/merseburg-quer...helden-vom-suedfeldsee,20641044,24616848.html

*Angler mit ihrem 2. Fischerfest in Greiz zufrieden *
http://greiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leben...m-2-Fischerfest-in-Greiz-zufrieden-1878663657


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelkanus Der Ein-Mann-Trawler *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/technik-...angelkanus-der-ein-mann-trawler-12615400.html

*Angeln: Auf der Suche nach Fisch  *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/landsberg/Auf-der-Suche-nach-Fisch-id27383897.html

*Schrobenhausen: Illegal sechs Fische geangelt *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/s...-Illegal-sechs-Fische-geangelt;art603,2829672

*Streit über Angeln in der Nacht *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_artikel,-Streit-ueber-Angeln-in-der-Nacht-_arid,685479.html

*Angler mit ihrem 2. Fischerfest in Greiz zufrieden *
http://greiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leben...m-2-Fischerfest-in-Greiz-zufrieden-1878663657

*Streit über Angeln in der Nacht *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_artikel,-Streit-ueber-Angeln-in-der-Nacht-_arid,685479.html

*Vor Kormoranen geschützt *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/lemfoerde/kormoranen-geschuetzt-3164563.html

*Kampf mit dem Karpfen *
http://www.lokalanzeiger.de/rag-wla/docs/756918/waldbroel

*Land will kein Nachtangelverbot *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-muenden/land-plant-kein-nachtangelverbot-3166129.html

*Angler fischen Müllmassen aus Bleichgräben und Brolle *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...aus-Bleichgraeben-und-Brolle;art83442,2890378

*Anglern wurden Bootsmotoren gestohlen *
http://www.berliner-woche.de/nachri.../27979-anglern-wurden-bootsmotoren-gestohlen/

*Fischers Fritz" begeisterte nicht nur die Angler *
http://www.idowa.de/lokales/artikel...-begeisterte-nicht-nur-die-angler/538874.html

*Angelschnüre – für Vögel eine Todesfalle *
http://www.ngz-online.de/grevenbroi...chnuere-fuer-voegel-eine-todesfalle-1.3748719

*U-21 nach Beinahe-Blamage ratlos *
http://de.fifa.com/worldfootball/news/newsid=2197196.html

*Spektakuläres Video: Blitz schlägt neben Boot ein *
http://www.come-on.de/nachrichten/panorama/junger-angler-16-knapp-von-blitz-verfehlt-zr-3168361.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Mehr Lachs im Land - Angler kämpfen für Rückkehr des Fisches http://www.hellwegeranzeiger.de/leb...n-fuer-Rueckkehr-des-Fisches;art22665,2134942*

*Riesiger Wels hat viel Appetit *
http://www.ksta.de/frechen/-mahlweiher-riesiger-wels-hat-viel-appetit,15189184,24636424.html

*Wildeshausen - Von Joachim DeckerDas Nacht-angeln ist in ...*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/wildeshausen-von-joachim-deckerdas-nacht-angeln-ist-in--/de/News/32403192

*Angler in gedrückter Stimmung *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Angler-in-gedrueckter-Stimmung;art773,7737683

*  Notfälle: Vermisster Angler möglicherweise tot an dänischer Küste ...  *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...n-daenischer-kueste-gefunden_aid_1132366.html

*Angler mit schwerem Gerät *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/13536071.htm

*  POL-HL: OH-Fehmarn-Ostsee / Vermisste Angler - Folgemeldung  *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...-fehmarn-ostsee-vermisste-angler-folgemeldung

*Hüfingen Fischervereinigung zieht positive Bilanz *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...anz.fb2fe19a-f663-46f0-bf49-bf2c644e7546.html

*Angler fühlt sich wie im Film: Unbekannte wollen übelriechende ... *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...-Fluessigkeit-in-Weiher-kippen;art1178,206229

*Vogel wird vom Jäger zum Gejagten *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...ird-vom-Jaeger-zum-Gejagten;art372585,6386848

*Fahrenzhausen: Unbekannte wollten Müll in Anglerweiher kippen *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...nte-wollten-muell-in-anglerweiher-kippen.html

*Angler an Fischweiher mit Messer bedroht *
http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/muenchen/tz-angler-messer-bedroht-3174671.html

*In Dänemark angespülte Leiche ist vermisster Angler aus Deutschland *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/index.php?content=worldnews&storyid=1382361675427

*Freibäder als Fischteiche: Angler kritisieren Vorschlag *
http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues...teiche-angler-kritisieren-vorschlag-1.3762961

*Ärger über „Kochtopfangler“ *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/ingelheim/ingelheim/13547478.htm

*Vermisster Angler tot vor Dänemark gefunden *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article121081200/Vermisster-Angler-tot-vor-Daenemark-gefunden.html

*Angler sind empört *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/angler-sind-empoert-aimp-id8588548.html

*   Angler haben sich der Teichpflege am Siebenborn verschrieben  *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...hpflege-am-Siebenborn-verschrieben-1225708416

*„Jugendabteilung der Angler erfährt starken Zuwachs“ *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesoythe/...erfaehrt-starken-zuwachs_a_9,4,537334103.html

*Berlin: Die Räuber sind aufgetaucht *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/die-raeuber-sind-aufgetaucht/8960216.html

*Gäste angeln im tiefdunklen See *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schluchsee/gaeste-angeln-im-tiefdunklen-see--76403306.html

*Der Koch düst zur Angler-WM *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/der-koch-duest-zur-angler-wm-aimp-id8592341.html

*Die Woche Im Rathaus Von Forellen und anderen kleinen Fischen *
http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues...orellen-und-anderen-kleinen-fischen-1.3765241

*Umweltamt: Angebot für die Fischerei ist groß genug *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/due...fischerei-ist-gross-genug-aimp-id8592375.html

*Kapitaler Wels aus dem Paddelteich *
http://www.fuldainfo.de/index.php?type=special&area=1&p=articles&id=30595

*Gestohlener Lkw aus Mannheim am Kieswerk aufgefunden / Polizei ... *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/polizeimeldungen/Polizei;art6510,4404393

*Golf: Angeln statt golfen *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...fen.4f1a095b-2295-4f83-95b2-faf830165bec.html

*Vereinbarung über Naturschutz, Angeln und Wassersport in der ... *
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...sersport-in-der-Wismarbucht_article16317.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kapitaler Wels aus dem Paddelteich: GÃ¼nter KREÃŸ angelt 1,50 ... *
http://osthessen-news.de/n1239300/a...pitaler-wels-aus-dem-paddelteich-flieden.html

*Forellenhof inmitten der Stiepeler Idylle *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bochum/forellenhof-inmitten-der-stiepeler-idylle-id8602622.html

*Bad Wildbad: Fischereiverein feiert 50-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hen.4a8e22d1-dafe-41db-b1b4-1b3d53d50c77.html

*Tafelspitzen: Ein Tscheche sorgt für schwäbischen Genuss *
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.tafelspitz...uss.164b695e-35d4-4857-8d05-bba0cb56f23e.html

*In Mannheim gestohlener Laster in Bensheim gefunden *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/nachrichten/polizei/13556048.htm

*Satter Heringsfang im Öresund *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Satter-Heringsfang-im-Oeresund-_arid,694410.html

*Tragödie auf dem Balaton*
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/5581/tragödie-auf-dem-balaton.html

*DoCas Blinker reinigt Grutholzteich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/castrop-rauxel/docas-blinker-reinigt-grutholzteich-id8605958.html

*Angler kommt bei Bootsunfall auf Sorpesee ums Leben *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sun...all-auf-dem-sorpesee-ertrunken-id8605721.html

*Zahna - Angler fischen ab *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-graefenhainichen/zahna-angler-fischen-ab,20641128,24801238.html

*Diebische Seelöwen, rabiate Fischer *
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...her-bekaempfen-hungernde-robben-a-930275.html

*Bad Langensalzaer Fischereiverein pflanzt Trauerweiden am ... *
http://badlangensalza.thueringer-al...lanzt-Trauerweiden-am-Boehmenteich-1028666940

*Angeln auf hoher See ist sein Hobby *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angeln-auf-hoher-See-ist-sein-Hobby;art763,7757518

*Angler entdeckt illegales Stellnetz *
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Blaulicht/Angler-entdeckt-illegales-Stellnetz

*Frauengarde : Angeln, stricken und puzzeln *
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Warendorf/Telgte/Frauengarde-Angeln-stricken-und-puzzeln

*Angeln - Gewässer für rund 600 Petrijünger *
http://www.mz-web.de/aschersleben/angeln-gewaesser-fuer-rund-600-petrijuenger,20640874,24812316.html

*Angler pflegen Gewässer und Natur *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schluchsee/angler-pflegen-gewaesser-und-natur--76615009.html

*Speerfisch schmeißt Angler über Bord *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...4/Speerfisch-schmeisst-Angler-ueber-Bord.html

*Unfälle: Schon fünf Sturmtote in Deutschland *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...and.f5983e57-f884-4579-ab3f-b3ccb19b3b7c.html

*Angler-Pech: Fisch an Bord - Angler fort *
http://unterhaltung.freenet.de/boulevard/anglerpech-fisch-an-bord--angler-fort_4170784_705206.html

*Angler ermitteln ihre Meister *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sasbach/angler-ermitteln-ihre-meister-x1x--76657755.html

*Sturm war der Auslöser für Bootsunfall - Angler (44) ertrank im ... *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sun...-angler-44-ertrank-im-sorpesee-id8615941.html

*Oktoberfest bei den Raunheimer Anglern *
http://www.main-spitze.de/region/raunheim/13568749.htm

*Bremerhaven: Angler zieht riesigen Aal aus der Weser *
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1058562/bremerhaven-fischer-zieht-riesigen-aal-aus-der-weser

*Riesen-Wels - Das Ungeheuer von Frechen *
http://www.express.de/frechen/riesen-wels-das-ungeheuer-von-frechen,2896,24822514.html

*Staatsschutz ermittelt: Angler findet Kiste mit Sprengstoff *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/s...findet-kiste-mit-sprengstoff_aid_1117771.html

*Junge Angler sind gefragt *
http://www.ksta.de/frechen/generationenwechsel-junge-angler-sind-gefragt,15189184,24821932.html

*Rheinfelden Schwäne füttern oder nicht? *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...cht.9dad2f89-5fef-4941-ab78-15afc3712ec0.html

*Viel Arbeit mit der Unvernunft *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...el-Arbeit-mit-der-Unvernunft;art83450,2923575

*  Angler Ulrich Willig wollte eigentlich kleinere Stinten aus ...  *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-ul...tlich-kleinere-stinten-aus--/de/News/32596671


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln für Anfänger *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Angeln-fuer-Anfaenger-_arid,697971.html

*Ruhe auf hoher See *
http://www.nw-news.de/reise/europa_...rg_vorpommern/9549371_Ruhe_auf_hoher_See.html

*Die Faszination Angeln ist fast so alt wie die Menschheit ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/die-faszi...-so-alt-wie-die-menschheit--/de/News/32668586

*Therapie für den Nidda-Altarm *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Therapie-fuer-den-Nidda-Altarm;art677,672280

*Seeoner See - Herr Pröller, seine Karpfen und der Hecht *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/seeoner-see-herr-proeller-seine-karpfen-und-der-hecht-1.1809002

*Neues Revier der Gerdauer Angler *
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/landkreis-uelzen/suderburg/neues-revier-gerdauer-angler-3197695.html

*Damit im Ernstfall jeder Handgriff sitzt *
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk-.../04/damit-im-ernstfall-jeder-handgriff-sitzt/

*Tourismusverein verkauft die Plätte *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...037/tourismusverein-verkauft-die-plaette.html

*Burgheim: Prüfung für Fischer in Burgheim *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/neuburg/Burgheim-Pruefung-fuer-Fischer-in-Burgheim;art1763,2838567

*200 ordentlich große Karpfen, aber nur ein Hecht im Teichgarten *
http://arnstadt.thueringer-allgemei...-aber-nur-ein-Hecht-im-Teichgarten-1179062389

*Hechtbesatz für die Weser *
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal-panorama_artikel,-Hechtbesatz-fuer-die-Weser-_arid,296511.html

*Angler weisen jede Schuld am Zustand des Ihlsees zurück *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Segeberg/Angler-weisen-jede-Schuld-am-Zustand-des-Ihlsees-zurueck

*Linzer bastelt App für Angler *
http://www.meinbezirk.at/linz/chronik/linzer-bastelt-app-fuer-angler-d741897.html

*Angeln am Zweigkanal *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/426178/angeln-am-zweigkanal

*Blockhaus beherbergt künftig die Angler *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...khaus-beherbergt-kuenftig-angler-3204315.html

*Leben Forellen im Camping-See artgerecht? *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/alzenau/alzenau/art3981,2815542

*Vielbecker See: Ein Paradies für Angler *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nordwestmecklenburg/Vielbecker-See-Ein-Paradies-fuer-Angler

*Renningen: Ein Bagger stört die Schonzeit *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...eit.9e54b77b-b6f7-4736-9039-5300f7b7fcf4.html

*Wehranlage an der Roda in Zöllnitz ist weg *
http://jena.otz.de/web/lokal/leben/...ge-an-der-Roda-in-Zoellnitz-ist-weg-375347899

*Angler fischt sich Tasche samt Portemonnaie und macht die Fliege *
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aarga...t-portemonnaie-und-macht-die-fliege-127355827

*11.000 Zander für den Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal  *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/text.php?id=87593

*Ostsibirien: Kannibale verspeist Kameraden und entkommt Gericht *
http://de.ria.ru/society/20131108/267239153.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sohn beim Angeln mit Vater ertrunken *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten/3461543/angeler-ossiacher-see-ertrunken.story

*Alles rund ums Angeln bei "Fishing Kids 2013" *
http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/wien/art23652,953822

*Jubiläen in Möhlau - Otto Miertsch ist mit Leidenschaft bei der Sache *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...enschaft-bei-der-sache,20641128,24945910.html

*Angler auf verlorenem Posten *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...e/angler-auf-verlorenem-posten-id8645129.html

*Angler im Ossiacher See ertrunken *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten/3461543/angeler-ossiacher-see-ertrunken.story

*Faszination Angeln *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/faszination-angeln/

*Duisburg: Tegge-Pächter gegen Badestelle *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duisburg/tegge-paechter-gegen-badestelle-aid-1.3027688

*Angler und Sammler im Gespräch *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/rotenburg/scheessel/angler-sammler-gespraech-3211761.html

*  Tipps vor Ort zur Zucht und Haltung  *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...tipps-vor-ort-zur-zucht-und-haltung-1.1278294

*Erfolg der Angeltage 2013 *
http://magdeburgersonntag.info/artikel/erfolg-der-angeltage-2013-1111

*Kursus für angehende Angler *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/bildung/kursus-fuer-angehende-angler_a_1,0,733234564.html

*Ortsgruppe Hesserode setzt sich für Gewässerreinigung ein *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...zt-sich-fuer-Gewaesserreinigung-ein-237860906

*Fremde Fische im Main *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Fremde-Fische-im-Main;art779,7782813

*Ermittlungen: Mord am Badesee: Verdächtiger steht vor Gericht *
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...-Badesee-Verdaechtiger-steht-vor-Gericht.html

*Ehemalige "Angelfreunde Fischwaid Eitorf" feiern Festkommers im ... *
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/782708/eitorf

*Natur Drehlitz - Erster Abschnitt des Naturlehrpfades fertig *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/na...naturlehrpfades-fertig,20641108,25015878.html

*Tiefkühl-Gans als Gewinn *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ung/ketsch/tiefkuhl-gans-als-gewinn-1.1282171

*Spicher Schilfsee *
http://www.ksta.de/troisdorf/spiche...zwischen-verkehrsadern,15189204,25013496.html

*Argentinien: Angler fangen gigantischen Süßwasserstechrochen *
http://latina-press.com/news/166837-argentinien-angler-fangen-gigantischen-suesswasserstechrochen/

*Kapitalen Hecht in Loruper See gefangen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/werlte/artikel/428055/kapitalen-hecht-in-loruper-see-gefangen

*Diebe "angeln" circa 100 Kilogramm Fisch aus dem Teich / Polizei ... *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/polizeimeldungen/Polizei;art6510,4469787

*Bissanzeiger – notwendiges Angelzubehör bei Dunkelheit oder ... *
http://www.inar.de/bissanzeiger-not...unkelheit-oder-schlechten-sichtverhaltnissen/

*Fischerprüfung im Schnelldurchgang *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/kulmbach/kl/Fischerpruefung-im-Schnelldurchgang;art3969,2960125

*"So viele Aktivitäten wie nie zuvor" *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/ASV-Angler-Teich;art433648,7791692

*Nachwuchs an der Angel *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Nachwuchs-an-der-Angel;art677,683309

*Diebische Angler *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/region/kreis-bergstrasse/13622398.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aktive Angler sorgen auch für sauberes Wasser *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/aktive-angler-sorgen-auch-fuer-sauberes-wasser--77314323.html

*Liege landet am Ufer der Saar *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...tion-Angler-Saar-Sportfischer;art2807,5024340

*Über 150 Angler legen Prüfung ab *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ch/uber-150-angler-legen-prufung-ab-1.1288504

*Einkaufswagen und Plastikplanen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/einkaufswagen-und-plastikplanen--77314623.html

*Unfälle: Zwei gekenterte Angler im Kreis Görlitz gerettet *
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachse...r-im-kreis-goerlitz-gerettet_aid_1161393.html

*Zuerst beruhigen wir all jene, denen Angeln physische ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/zuerst-beruhigen-wir-all-jene-denen-angeln-physische--/de/News/32974357

*Erstes Raubfisch-Angeltreffen an der großen Kiesgrube *
http://arnstadt.thueringer-allgemei...eltreffen-an-der-grossen-Kiesgrube-1177934170

*Olbersdorf - Boot kentert im Nebel *
http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_11038.html

*Schwarzfischer am Kocher muss büßen *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/Schwarzfischer-am-Kocher-muss-buessen;art1158698,2312613

*Angler entdeckt Leiche im Altrhein *
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/angler-entdeckt-leiche-im-altrhein,1472796,25081014.html

*Höchstadter Fischereiverein ehrt erfolgreiche Angler *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...verein-ehrt-erfolgreiche-Angler;art215,572296

*Sportfischer angeln viel Müll aus den Teichen *
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...CAEYAg&usg=AFQjCNHwZxOELRk9T-GSKud7_Ga4p2z4Xg

*Mülheimer Landschaftswächter suchen nach Tieren in Not *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...hter-suchen-nach-tieren-in-not-id8680737.html

*Öl-Unfall: Angler befürchten Fischsterben *
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/117784/Oel-Unfall-Angler-befuerchten-Fischsterben

*Albstadt: Angler packen an *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.4101097f-a1e0-4fb3-b08f-18bc3d3f6ade.html

*Kurioser Fund Riesenmuschel in der Pfalz entdeckt  *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...2/rid=12417778/nid=1682/did=12414390/15yv0of/

*Wasserleiche aus dem Altrhein wird obduziert *
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...ibt--mann-ist-ertrunken,1472796,25089892.html

*Ein kleiner Fisch bereitet große Sorgen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...ein-kleiner-fisch-bereitet-grosse-sorgen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anmeldung für künftige Angler *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Anmeldung-fuer-kuenftige-Angler;art773,7803391

*Angeltour auf der westlichen Ostsee *
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/kutterangeln103.html

*Anglerfreunde feiern das 20-Jährige *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...395/anglerfreunde-feiern-das-20-jaehrige.html

*Steine des Anstoßes am Badestrand *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburger-schweiz/steine-des-anstosses-am-badestrand-213266911.html

*Kein Ende beim Streit um die Plätte *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...812/kein-ende-beim-streit-um-die-plaette.html

*Anglerverband verlangt Abhilfe für Wanderfische in deutschen Flüssen *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...rfische-in-deutschen-Fluessen;art2814,5032349

*Angler erwägen Teilnahme am Fischerfest in Mumpf *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-...lnahme-am-fischerfest-in-mumpf--77596811.html

*Meschede: Der Angelschein – Erst die Bürokratie, dann der ... *
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/meschede-...buerokratie-dann-der-angelspass-20131125.html

*BPOL-FL: Anglerlatein: Litauer ohne Führerschein unterwegs ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...hein-unterwegs-angeblich-beim-angeln-verloren

*Der Klassenfeind will angeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/der-klassenfeind-will-angeln--77627320.html

*Angeln am Friedeburger Tief verboten *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/w...deburger-tief-verboten_a_10,4,3095939522.html

*Angler mit viel Humor *
http://www.ksta.de/wesseling/jubilaeum-angler-mit-viel-humor,15189192,25134950.html

*Identität des Toten aus dem Altrhein geklärt *
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...s-dem-altrhein-geklaert,1472796,25139118.html

*MZ-Serie - Besuch bei Vereinen und ihren Gewässern *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...n-und-ihren-gewaessern,20641128,25435076.html

*Mit Adleraugen : Die Regeln sind eindeutig *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1218169/

*Angeln in Gerbisbach - Angelverein mit Durchhaltevermögen *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/angeln-...it-durchhaltevermoegen,20641004,25435078.html

*Pokale für die besten Angler *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ssheim/pokale-fur-die-besten-angler-1.1300413

*Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt Angler an *
http://www.moz.de/kommentare/mc/1218181/216/1/

*  Weserfischereigenossenschaft Minden verzeichnet Rückgang der ...  *
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/min...n_verzeichnet_Rueckgang_der_Aalbestaende.html

*Wolfgang Joe Weinmann erzählt von der Welt des Anglers - vor 35 ... *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/von-wallern-und-hechten-1.3307160

*Gold mit Eichenlaub den verdientesten Anglern *
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...verein-muenster-feiert-jubilaeum-3245618.html

*Fischerei: Änderungen für Fischer und Angler an der Küste in Sicht *
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...angler-an-der-kueste-in-sicht_id_3442880.html

*Große Aufräumaktion am Königsee : Teichrosen geht´s an die Wurzeln*
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...am-Koenigsee-Teichrosen-geht-s-an-die-Wurzeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tierschutz bei Fischen: Die Schmerzen der stummen Kreatur *
http://www.nzz.ch/aktuell/schweiz/die-schmerzen-der-stummen-kreatur-1.18195169

*  NZZ Online : CH : Angeln verstosse gegen das Gesetz, findet ...  *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/nzz-online-ch-angeln-verstosse-gegen-das-gesetz-findet--/de/News/33169370

*Angeln verstosse gegen das Gesetz, findet der Präsident des ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angeln-ve...-findet-der-praesident-des--/de/News/33176789

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Notwendige Neuregelungen zur ... *
http://www.nordic-market.de/news/12..._zur_ausuebung_der_kuestennahen_fischerei.htm

*Angler und Tänzer erhalten Zuschüsse *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1220183/

*Schüler erforschen ein Naturidyll *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Schueler-erforschen-ein-Naturidyll;art775,7821104

*Herbert Biederer ist seit 20 Jahren Vize *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...herbert-biederer-ist-seit-20-jahren-vize.html

*100.000 Euro für Hanseat Rostock *
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/lokal...artikel/100000-euro-fuer-hanseat-rostock.html

*Zweiter vermisster Angler in der Ostsee identifiziert *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...sster-Angler-in-der-Ostsee-identifiziert.html

*Da werden die Angler zu Narren *
http://www.lkz.de/lokales/gerichtsberichte_artikel,-Da-werden-die-Angler-zu-Narren-_arid,185357.html

*Zweiter vermisster Angler tot aufgefunden *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Zweiter-vermisster-Angler-tot-aufgefunden

*„Wasserpest“ stört Kyffhäuser-Angler *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Wasserpest-stoert-Kyffhaeuser-Angler

*Angeln aus Leidenschaft *
http://www.az.com.na/tourismus/angeln-aus-leidenschaft.414629

*Geschenktipp von der Ostsee: Angeln für Ihn und Wellness für Sie *
http://www.wallstreet-online.de/nachricht/6443724-geschenktipp-ostsee-angeln-wellness

*Angler haben gut lachen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/rheinfelden/Angler-haben-gut-lachen;art372615,6511185

*  Erstlinge legen Fischereiprüfung ab  *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gelsenkirchen/erstlinge-legen-fischereipruefung-ab-id8731414.html

*Angler müssen ihr Hobby zunehmend verteidigen *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ch-immer-mehr-verteidigen-kritik-3254880.html

*Angler ziehen Kritik an Land *
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/eigen...gler-ziehen-Kritik-an-Land-_arid,1526330.html

*Angler für großes Engagement belohnt *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...3/angler-fuer-grosses-engagement-belohnt.html

*Angler öffnen die Türen des Vereinsheims an der Beeke *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...s-Vereinsheims-an-der-Beeke-_arid,726688.html

*Ausbaggern von Kiesgrube hat ein Nachspiel *
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...rn-von-Kiesgrube-hat-ein-Nachspiel-1323026238

*   130 Jahre alte Veteranen werden gefällt  *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...jahre-alte-veteranen-werden-gefallt-1.1313383

*Leiden die Fische? Tierschützer wollen das Angeln verbieten *
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...ierschuetzer-wollen-das-Angeln-verbieten.html

*Messe in Hannover - Pferd & Jagd bietet ab heute viele Highlights ... *
http://www.messen.de/de/2817/news/M... Highlights für Reiter, Angler und Jäger.html

*Kritik am Haken *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/kritik-am-haken-2723839.html

*Tierschützer wollen Hobbyfischerei verbieten*
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...chuetzer-wollen-Hobbyfischerei-verbieten.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tierschützer scheitern mit Vorstoß für Nachtangelverbot *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/h...itern-mit-Vorstoss-fuer-Nachtangelverbot.html

*Prozess um Köder am Angelhaken *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...rozess-um-koeder-am-angelhaken-id8736154.html

*Im Hofgarten nach dicken Fischen geangelt *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/im-hofgarten-nach-dicken-fischen-geangelt-id8739806.html

*Angler werden zunehmend mit Kritik konfrontiert *
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...it-Kritik-konfrontiert_article1386395220.html

*Kleine Fische - Wild geangelt! Zwei Teenies vor Gericht *
http://www.express.de/duesseldorf/k...--zwei-teenies-vor-gericht,2858,25538232.html

*Nikolaus-Scheck für Ritter-Knirpse *
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...-Scheck-fuer-Ritter-Knirpse-_arid,305593.html

*Angler: Ebel und Kotalla an der Spitze *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/werdohl/angler-ebel-kotalla-spitze-3261117.html?cmp=defrss

* Eigener Teich wird Anglern zu teuer  *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/eigener-teich-wird-anglern-zu-teuer-id8748526.html

*Einst farbenfrohe Natur pur *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1222809/

*70 Angler legen Fischerprüfung ab *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/70-Angler-legen-Fischerpruefung-ab;art5533,2347070

*Petri UNheil! Männer-Freundschaft endet blutig | Angler (70) sticht ... *
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgebiet/totschlag/angler-sticht-angler-fast-tot-33784080.bild.html

*Angler fängt Riesenfisch ganz ohne "Rute" *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/kurioses/article122727664/Angler-faengt-Riesenfisch-ohne-Rute.html

*Waldachtal: Nach Jahren der Krise wieder zu neuem Leben erwacht *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.debe4c46-9898-482f-b710-18c81d91577e.html

*Mysteriös: Auto bei Steinegg in Angelsee entdeckt *
http://www.muehlacker-news.de/regio...inegg-aus-Angelsee-geborgen-_arid,457473.html

*Kläger will unbedingt am Koblenzer Oberwerth angeln: OVG prüft *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...berwerth-angeln-OVG-prueft-_arid,1079522.html

*Kritiker stören Ruhe der Angler *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft/weser-ems/kritiker-stoeren-ruhe-der-angler_a_10,4,3910634723.html

*Fertig für den ersten Angel-Ausflug *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gladbeck/fertig-fuer-den-ersten-angel-ausflug-aimp-id8764244.html

*Sprengstoff aus Olsberger Stausee stammt aus 60-er Jahren *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...tausee-stammt-aus-60-er-jahren-id8759798.html

* Fehlende Transparenz bemängelt  *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sundern/fehlende-transparenz-bemaengelt-id8762449.html

*  Die Polizei ermittelt: Schwan im Flug abgeschossen  *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...lt-Schwan-im-Flug-abgeschossen;art1172,216766

*Polizei setzt Fischverbot im Strelasund durch *
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angelstopp101.html

*Anzeigen erstattet : Tierschutzorganisation Peta verunsichert Angler *
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...erschutzorganisation-Peta-verunsichert-Angler

*Absturz eines Anglers *
http://www.landeszeitung.de/blog/128457/absturz-eines-anglers/

*Kommentar : Peta gegen Hobbyangler *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Anzei...chert-Angler/Kommentar-Peta-gegen-Hobbyangler

* San Diego (Kalifornien): Angler gelingt seltener Fang  *
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1066137/san-diego-kalifornien-angler-gelingt-seltener-fang

*Einsatz im Fischwasser *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell-im-wiesental/einsatz-im-fischwasser--78421245.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Angelirrtum-entlarvt-article11921741.html

*Angler kentern mit Boot auf dem eiskalten Schluchsee *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...rn-mit-boot-auf-dem-eiskalten-schluchsee.html

*  «Irland ist nicht Griechenland»  *
http://www.srf.ch/news/international/irland-ist-nicht-griechenland

*Studie: Zurücksetzen kapitaler Fische vorteilhaft für Bestände *
http://www.stern.de/wissen/studie-z...ische-vorteilhaft-fuer-bestaende-2077912.html

*Berlin: Studie: Angler sollten kapitale Fische schonen *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/wissen/studie-angler-sollten-kapitale-fische-schonen-aid-1.3889918

*Wissenschaft : Studie: Zurücksetzen kapitaler Fische vorteilhaft für ...*
http://www.azonline.de/Welt/Vermisc...n-kapitaler-Fische-vorteilhaft-fuer-Bestaende

*140 neue Anglerinnen und Angler im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis *
http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/869844.html

*NACHRICHTEN: NACHRICHTEN *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/nachrichten-nachrichten/9226258.html

*Neues Waltroper Bauhauskursprogramm *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/waltrop/ratgeber/neues-waltroper-bauhauskursprogramm-d380967.html

*- Am „Haken der Grausamkeit“ *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/deutschland-welt/wirtschaft/am-haken-der-grausamkeit-id5225601.html

*Angeln nur noch gegen Bezahlung *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Angeln-nur-noch-gegen-Bezahlung-_arid,737281.html

*Versuchter Totschlag an einem Angler: Prozess fortgesetzt *
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...-Angler-Prozess-fortgesetzt-_arid,302021.html

*Älteste Anglergruppe Stendals blickt auf erfolgreiches Jahr *
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/lan...kt-erfolgreiches-jahr-3278017.html?cmp=defrss

*Angler für Nationalpark *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1226927/

*Bücher des Jahres: Die zehn besten Kriminalromane 2013 *
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/literatur/2013-12/zeit-krimibestenliste-2013

*Angler alarmiert: Fischsterben im Kückelbach *
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...Fischsterben-im-Kueckelbach-_arid,302765.html

*Saison der kleinen Quappen *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1227431/


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Unglück vor Portugal: Sechs Sportfischer im Atlantik ertrunken*
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/portugal-sechs-sportfischer-im-atlantik-ertrunken-a-940543.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*OVG bestätigt: Angler darf nicht durchs Freibad, um am Oberwerth ... *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...um-am-Oberwerth-zu-fischen-_arid,1084295.html

*Rechtmäßig angeln *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/rechtmaessig-angeln/

*Die Angler gehen, der Müll bleibt liegen *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1228662/

*  Angler schlagen am Seehaus Alarm  *
http://www.pz-news.de/pforzheim_art...m-Pforzheimer-Seehaus-Alarm-_arid,460068.html

*Stricken und Landschaft: "Slow TV" hypnotisiert Norweger *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2...Landschaft-Slow-TV-hypnotisiert-Norweger.html

*Aufreger des Tages - Angler wehren sich gegen 1000-Meter-Grenze *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/rostock/angler-wehren-sich-gegen-1000-meter-grenze-id5275146.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Film von Kerstin Holl *
http://www.mdr.de/kultur/unsere-koestliche-Heimat100.html

*Dickster Fang des Jahres *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/schwalmstadt/dickster-fang-jahres-3289784.html

*"Jetzt wollen wir auch da oben bleiben“ *
http://www.fnweb.de/sport/jetzt-wollen-wir-auch-da-oben-bleiben-1.1342198

*Kritische Fragen zum Wachdienst *
http://www.ksta.de/stadt-leverkusen...sche-fragen-zur-arbeit,15189132,25738440.html

*Triebes: Ansturm bei Aal-Ralf *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Triebes-Ansturm-bei-Aal-Ralf-703769611

*Matthias Nickel verteidigt Titel als Fischerkönig *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...teidigt-Titel-als-Fischerkoenig;art211,599985

*POL-HRO: Panzerabwehr-Übungsgranate aufgefunden Angler von ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...funden-angler-von-explosivem-fang-ueberrascht

*POL-KLE: Kellereinbruch / Angeln gestohlen *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65849/2629461/pol-kle-kellereinbruch-angeln-gestohlen/gn

*Werktags ist Wilhelm Schön immer am Forellenteich *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/iserlohn...lm-schoen-immer-am-forellenteich-d382995.html

*Fischer entdeckte Granate im Inn *
http://www.tt.com/panorama/7672534-91/fischer-entdeckte-granate-im-inn.csp

*Dunningen: Italienische Schönheiten mit Tofu und frischem Fisch *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sch.2f4d1bde-a72a-4b90-8650-7a044c393dfe.html

*Panzerabwehr-Übungsgranate aufgefunden - Angler von ... *
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=25061&cHash=ac2062f4229aff0325b34aca879172ea

*Schock für Hobby-Angler: Kriegsrelikt von Entminungs- ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/schock-fuer-hobby-angler-kriegsrelikt-von-entminungs--/de/News/33648029

*Anglers Glück und seltenes Hobby: Jürgen Keller sammelt alte ... *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...sammelt-alte-Stationaerrollen;art4329,2378386

*Mit Wasser bestens vertraut *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lokalmeldungen/gross-zimmern/wasser-bestens-vertraut-3293983.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Kajakfahrer rettet Angler das Leben *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch...fahrer-rettet-angler-das-leben-id5328301.html

*Der Weikensee soll ein Dorado für Angler werden *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-ein-dorado-fuer-angler-werden-id8828628.html

*Duisburg: Angeln, Fußball und ganz viel Karneval *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duisburg/angeln-fussball-und-ganz-viel-karneval-aid-1.3919592

*Münchner Angler sinkt in Ostsee mit Kajak *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...nchner-angler-sinkt-kajak-ostsee-3295499.html

*Fisch misshandelt – Angler bestraft *
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/zuerich/story/Fisch-misshandelt---Angler-bestraft-16586828

*Notfälle: Kajak sinkt auf der Ostsee: Münchner Angler gerettet *
http://www.focus.de/regional/bayern...see-muenchner-angler-gerettet_id_3514786.html

*Kreisfischer-Chef Schäfer hört auf *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...680/kreisfischer-chef-schaefer-hoert-auf.html

*- Auf Segelboot die Ruhe genießen *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/prignitz/auf-segelboot-die-ruhe-geniessen-id5339551.html

*Angler schmieden Pläne für 2014 *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elsterwerda/Angler-schmieden-Plaene-fuer-2014;art1059,4438577

*Kajakfahrer rettet Angler das Leben *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch...fahrer-rettet-angler-das-leben-id5328301.html

*Werbung um Mitglieder als Herausforderung *
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...gershausen-jahresrueckblick-2013-3295751.html

*Hergershausen - Gut im neuen Jahr angekommen sind die Angler ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/hergersha...angekommen-sind-die-angler--/de/News/33693314

*Beeindruckende Aufnahmen: Aus Sicht der Beute: Schwertfisch auf ... *
http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/b...ute-schwertfisch-auf-der-jagd_id_3514789.html

*Gaumen und Aberglaube bedient *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...aumen-und-Aberglaube-bedient;art83442,3055453

*Fotograf bringt die schönsten Seiten Ostpreußens nach Ahrensburg *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sto...sten-Seiten-Ostpreussens-nach-Ahrensburg.html

*Hobbyangler haben unappetitliche Kritik am Haken *
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/119214/Hobbyangler-haben-unappetitliche-Kritik-am-Haken

*Notfälle: Bombenbergung bleibt Herkulesaufgabe*
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...bei-munitionsbergung-in-sicht_id_3517721.html

*Gladbecker Fischhändler schenkte unverkauften Silvesterkarpfen ... *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...-silvesterkarpfen-die-freiheit-id8832023.html

*Weiter Rätselraten um Fundmunition *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburgische-schweiz/weiter-raetselraten-um-fundmunition-054141801.html

*Triebes Angler hoffen auf Erlass des Pachtzinses *
http://zeulenroda.otz.de/web/lokal/...-hoffen-auf-Erlass-des-Pachtzinses-1094932605

*Angler und Spaziergänger entdecken leblose Frau im Karlsruher ... *
http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsr...Frau-im-Karlsruher-Rheinhafen;art6066,1299422

*Hobbymesse "Angeln" zum neunten Mal im Landschaftspark *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...im-landschaftspark-in-duisburg-id8836367.html

*  Angeln – ein billiger Freizeitspaß? Die Zeiten sind vorbei!  *
http://www.nordkurier.de/ueckermuen...itspass-die-zeiten-sind-vorbei-064157901.html

*Warin - Petri Heil nicht nur beim Angeln *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/petri-heil-nicht-nur-beim-angeln-id5356701.html

*Auch Glück ist nötig *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/rotenburg-bebra/auch-glueck-noetig-3300080.html

*Bewährungsstrafe für Angler: Dorstener Messerstecher muss nicht ... *
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/lok...her-muss-nicht-ins-Gefaengnis;art1341,1201439

*Das Fischen im Rhein *
http://www.rechtslupe.de/verwaltungsrecht/jagdrecht-und-waffenrecht/das-fischen-im-rhein-370445

*Fischwilderei am Dreikönigstag *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/loerrach/Fischwilderei-am-Dreikoenigstag;art372612,6588610

*Wassenberg: SAV-Jugend ehrt die Vereinsmeister *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/wassenberg/sav-jugend-ehrt-die-vereinsmeister-aid-1.3929983

*Nichtschwimmer überlebt 60 Stunden im Ozean: Die unglaubliche ... *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/nichts...che-geschichte-des-tseng-lien-fa-2081878.html

*Die Angler wollen Infos *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/die-angler-wollen-infos--79380153.html

*Mönchweiler: Wasserqualität im Wolfsteich bereits verbessert *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ert.6d4493f2-4de7-4492-af2e-9a7675b4fd31.html

*Patrick Schumms Fischzug *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Patrick-Schumms-Fischzug;art769,7880114

*Bewegung macht Spaß und hält fit *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1232374/

*Angler holen zum Gegenschlag gegen PETA aus *
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...olen-zum-gegenschlag-gegen-peta-aus-1.3378555

*Vögel ständig belästigt: Am Koblenzer Schwanenteich ist Angeln ... *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-ist-Angeln-jetzt-verboten-_arid,1091105.html

*Und das im kleinen Meitzer Forellensee | 2,18 Meter! Wels ein ... *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/angeln/angel-glueck-34177208.bild.html

*Aus Mangel an Beweisen *
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=141508

*Strenge Regeln am Lichternsee - chillen und grillen im ... *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d...utzgebiet-dennoch-moeglich;art1158552,2392952

*Haiterbach: Das Raubtier lässt ihn nicht mehr los *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...los.053ba3ff-6d61-4b07-b205-d447820607f5.html

*Uhu kommt Anglern in die Quere *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/da...hu-kommt-Anglern-in-die-Quere;art1286,4618415

*Voraussetzungen für Bodensee-Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...zungen-fuer-Bodensee-Angler;art372495,6597644

*Mehrfach Grund zum Feiern *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Mehrfach-Grund-zum-Feiern;art218,606641

*Koblenzer Schwanenteich für Angelbetrieb gesperrt  *
http://www.port01.com/news/Koblenzer_Schwanenteich_fuer_Angelbetrieb_gesperrt-1-13453.htm

*POL-GI: Suche nach Vermisstem Matthias Voigt: Polizei bittet ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...ttet-insbesondere-auch-angler-ruderer-piloten

*Ertrunken im Baggersee: Angler finden Vermissten *
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/tri...runken-im-baggersee-angler-finden-vermissten/

*Böser Fischfrevel am Bautzener Stausee *
http://www.alles-lausitz.de/content..._Boeser_Fischfrevel_am_Bautzener_Stausee.html

*Duisburg: Auf den richtigen Köder kommt es an *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duisburg/auf-den-richtigen-koeder-kommt-es-an-aid-1.3956075

*Gutes Jahr für die Kronacher Angler *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kr...-Jahr-fuer-die-Kronacher-Angler;art219,608100

*Mit dem Rad quer durch den Norden *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/mit-dem-rad-quer-durch-den-norden-id5419881.html

*Angler sind zwischen die Fronten geraten *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/442485/angler-sind-zwischen-die-fronten-geraten#

*Fischereiverband will Saar-Aalen bei der Wanderung helfen *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...alen-bei-der-Wanderung-helfen;art2814,5094750

*Aus Lust am Töten ertränkt *
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/berlin/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1234187/

*   Der Schwalbenfänger*
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1534932

*Rituale mit Papa sind wichtig für Kinder *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/ratg...e-mit-papa-sind-wichtig-fuer-kinder-1.1527569

*Jugendgruppe - Drei neue Mitglieder gewonnen *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/jugendgruppe-drei-neue-mitglieder-gewonnen,20641004,25886894.html

*Angler bereiten sich auf Prüfung vor *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1234304/

*Angler in unruhigem Fahrwasser *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-in-unruhigem-fahrwasser--79677378.html

*Nach Diebstahl: Angler stimmen gegen Polizeieinsatz *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Nach-Diebstahl-Angler-stimmen-gegen-Polizeieinsatz

*Tierquälerei am Baggersee *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/tierquaelerei-am-baggersee--79725748.html

*URTEILSPLATZ: Seltsame Pertijünger *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/urteilsplatz-seltsame-pertijuenger--79728700.html

*Lohmann und Rippe neue „Ehrenangler“ *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/nienburg/hoya-eystrup/lohmann-rippe-neue-ehrenangler-3317144.html

*Fischer auf Menorca verschwunden *
http://www.inselradio.com/2014/01/16/fischer-auf-menorca-verschwunden/

*Angler auf Trophäenjagd: Seltsame Petrijünger *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angler-auf-trophaeenjagd-seltsame-petrijuenger--79728700.html

*Ihringer Angler ziehen positive Bilanz *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/breisach/ihringer-angler-ziehen-positive-bilanz--79773514.html

*Kritik an der Führung des Fischereiverbands *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Kritik-an-der-Fuehrung-des-Fischereiverbands;art1727,7897743

*Allerlei Anglerlatein aus 60 Jahren *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...i-Anglerlatein-aus-60-Jahren;art83436,3083647

*Grausige Funde: Zwei Tote im Wasser entdeckt *
http://www.ndr.de/regional/schleswig-holstein/wasserleiche123.html

*Ruderer und Angler entdecken Leichen im Wasser *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...r-und-Angler-entdecken-Leichen-im-Wasser.html

*Was das Anglerherz begehrt *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1236832/


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler küren ihre Sieger *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-kueren-ihre-Sieger;art763,7904790

*Angler und Schützen sanieren Dach *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-und-schuetzen-sanieren-dach--79843497.html

*Sportfischer wehren sich gegen Quäl-Vorwürfe *
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/119713/Sportfischer-wehren-sich-gegen-Quael-Vorwuerfe

*Norden Kompakt *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article124014501/Norden-Kompakt.html

* Idylle am Weiher getrübt *
http://www.ksta.de/elsdorf/schwarzangler-idylle-am-weiher-getruebt,15189180,25951912.html

*Außergewöhnliche Kreatur: Durchsichtige "Garnele" in Neuseeland ... *
http://german.china.org.cn/international/2014-01/22/content_31274516.htm

*Angler bestehen in Rapperswil-Jona ihre Prüfung *
http://www.suedostschweiz.ch/vermischtes/angler-bestehen-rapperswil-jona-ihre-pruefung

*Angler besorgt wegen Sickerwasser *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Angler-besorgt-wegen-Sickerwasser-_arid,759978.html

*Neues Angler-Paradies an der 'naturnah' umgestalteten Oberlache... *
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/gie...dies-an-der-naturnah-umgestalteten-oberlache/

*Frosch weiter an der Spitze der Angler *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Frosch-weiter-an-der-Spitze-der-Angler;art742,7909736

*Tierquälerei-Vorwurf: Tochter des Seebesitzers weist Kritik zurück *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...besitzers-weist-kritik-zurueck--79930163.html

*In Gladbeck ausgesetzte Karpfen finden Tod statt Freiheit *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...pfen-finden-tod-statt-freiheit-id8899411.html

*Haie und Co. - die atemberaubendsten Bilder aus Meeren, Flüssen ... *
http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/fot...deshow/salpamaggiore-photo-1390393689868.html

*Mitten in Lüdinghausen geht ein dicker Fisch ins Netz : Auf F(r ... *
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...ker-Fisch-ins-Netz-Auf-F-r-ischer-Tat-ertappt

*Stolze Angler: 21 Hechte und 28 Welse im vergangenen Jahr aus ... *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg-l...ngenen-Jahr-aus-der-Lahn-geholt;art680,737880

*Naturschützer und Angler streiten über Fischereirechte *
http://www.landes-zeitung.de/portal...eiten-ueber-Fischereirechte-_arid,588402.html

*Gerichtsverhandlung: Schwimmerin mit Angelblei attackiert *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...erin-mit-Angelblei-attackiert-id28549952.html

*Motelsanierung stößt auf Widerstand der Angler *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower...esst-auf-widerstand-der-angler-id5515326.html

*Letzte Handgriffe für die Körperwelten *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/letzte-handgriffe-fuer-die-koerperwelten-2758061.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der Angler hat ein Gesicht: Matze ist Jens aus Arendsee *
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/alt...rbekampagne-gruene-wiese-altmark-3328724.html

*Hunteburg: Heitere Lektion für Angler und Jäger *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bohmte/artikel/446081/hunteburg-heitere-lektion-fur-angler-und-jager

*Frischer Wind bei den Anglern *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...scher-Wind-bei-den-Anglern-artikel8686431.php

*Dietingen: Anlage beschleunigt Schlammabbau *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...bau.30eb28b0-88fa-4780-a946-bef2d483ceca.html

*Weil der Stadt: Die Bachforellen mögen keine Autobahnen *
http://www.leonberger-kreiszeitung....nen.3ed9a9e8-b54d-4727-a3d8-ce33bad6b479.html

*Die Angler angeln sich neue Mitglieder *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/murg/die-angler-angeln-sich-neue-mitglieder--80098510.html

*Angler leisten vorbildliche Arbeit *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...leisten-vorbildliche-Arbeit;art372527,6648292

*Angler bieten Lehrgang für die Fischerprüfung an *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...er-die-fischerpruefung-an-aimp-id8923434.html

*Die Angler angeln sich neue Mitglieder *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/murg/die-angler-angeln-sich-neue-mitglieder--80098510.html

*Neue Jugendliche geben Anlass zur Freude *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/...endliche-geben-anlass-zur-freude_13821522.htm

*Die Gronauer Fischergemeinschaft ist aktiv : Natur endet nicht an ... *
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...iv-Natur-endet-nicht-an-der-Wasseroberflaeche

*Gemeinsame Vergrämungsaktion: Jäger rücken Raubfischer zu Leibe *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...tion-jaeger-ruecken-raubfischer-zu-leibe.html

*Musik: Marteria entspannt beim Angeln *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/musik/musik-marteria-entspannt-beim-angeln_id_3573830.html

*Angler hoffen auf mehr Geld von der Gemeinde *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/teningen/angler-hoffen-auf-mehr-geld-von-der-gemeinde--80139879.html

*Angler mit Tradition und Erfolg in Ottendorf *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Tradition-und-Erfolg-in-Ottendorf-1567903771

*Angler nehmen Hallenneubau in Angriff *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Angler-nehmen-Hallenneubau-in-Angriff;art773,7928568

*Die Angler als Landschaftspfleger *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/die-angler-als-landschaftspfleger--80140781.html

*Faszinierendes Namibia *
http://www.az.com.na/tourismus/faszinierendes-namibia.415765

*Mit Freunden am See entspannen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/bildung/mit-freunden-am-see-entspannen_a_12,5,2468006502.html

*Hungrige Konkurrenz für Fischer *
http://kurier.at/chronik/burgenland/fischotter-hungrige-konkurrenz-fuer-fischer/48.509.931

*Arzt wehrt Hai mit Messer ab und näht sich Wunde zu *
http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischte...ai-mit-Messer-ab-und-naeht-sich-Wunde-zu.html

*Angeln mit Widerhaken *
http://www.nzz.ch/aktuell/schweiz/angeln-mit-widerhaken-bundesrat-regelt-ausnahmen-neu-1.18231508

*Eigentlich müsste Rios Zweitname „Fischchen“ sein *
http://www.nordkurier.de/prenzlau/eigentlich-muesste-rios-zweitname-fischchen-sein-294692001.html

* Marterias Revolution nach den "Lila Wolken" *
http://www.nordkurier.de/kultur-und...evolution-nach-den-lila-wolken-294685301.html

*Zufriedene Angler - Wasserqualität der Treene ist okay *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/wasserqualitaet-der-treene-ist-okay-id5560331.html

*PETA verklagt 4000 Hobby-Angler *
http://web.de/magazine/regional/hamburg/18565892-peta-verklagt-4000-hobby-angler.html

*Talsperre Noßbach in zwei Welten *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Talsperre-Nossbach-in-zwei-Welten-1144960607

*Justiz: Wenn selbst 300 Euro zu viel sind *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/donauwoerth/Wenn-selbst-300-Euro-zu-viel-sind-id28623637.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Vermisster Angler ging zu Fuß nach Hause *
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/staed...Angler-ging-zu-Fuss-nach-Hause;art939,2261580

*Website der Angler wirft Frage auf *
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...-der-Angler-wirft-Frage-auf-_arid,590132.html

*Polizei sucht mit Hubschrauber nach vermisstem Bochumer *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/wit...auber-nach-vermisstem-bochumer-id8933836.html

* Brawn vorerst kein Interesse an McLaren *
http://www.formel1.de/news/news/2014-01-30/brawn-vorerst-kein-interesse-an-mclaren

*Termin - Jugendzeltlager am Uichteritzer Saaleufer *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/te...uichteritzer-saaleufer,20641108,26046328.html

* Pflege der Natur gehört immer mit dazu *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/pflege-der-natur-gehoert-immer-mit-dazu--80244918.html

*Nachwuchsarbeit - Kleine Petrijünger lernen *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/nachwuchsarbeit-kleine-petrijuenger-lernen,20641108,26046330.html

*Neue Jugendgruppe des Anglervereins entwickelte sich gut *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-Anglervereins-entwickelte-sich-gut-895196697

*Märkische Oderzeitung: Kommentarauszug zu Anzeigen von PETA ...  *
http://www.02elf.net/politik/presse...szug-zu-anzeigen-von-peta-gegen-angler-360820

*Tierschützer zeigen fast 4000 Angler an *
http://www.moz.de/kommentare/mc/1242352/216/1/

* Mülheimer Vereine bekommen eigenes Register *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/muelheimer-vereine-bekommen-eigenes-register-id8932062.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler fischten nicht im Trüben *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rust/angler-fischten-nicht-im-trueben--80278165.html

*Erfolgreiche Angler erhielten Preise *
http://www.fnweb.de/region/neckar-odenwald/buchen/erfolgreiche-angler-erhielten-preise-1.1384033

*Müritz trotzt Frost noch *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/id_67690190/mueritz-trotzt-frost-noch.html

*...und noch hängt kein Plakat  *
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/alt...edel/und-noch-haengt-kein-plakat-3342179.html

*Landwirt will Siloareal aufgeben *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/r...irt-will-Siloareal-aufgeben-_arid,768607.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Erfurts moderne Krämer: Danny Selle kennt jeden Fisch in der ... *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-kennt-jeden-Fisch-in-der-Umgebung-1018456432

*sonntaz-Streit zu Eltern-Arbeitszeit „Keine starren Vorgaben“ *
http://www.taz.de/sonntaz-Streit-zu-Eltern-Arbeitszeit/!132113/

*Brawn beendet Spekulationen um Formel-1-Rückkehr *
http://www.motorsport-total.com/f1/...ulationen-um-formel-1-rueckkehr-14020111.html

*Angler aus dem Schwalm-Eder-Kreis im Visier von Peta *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/fritzlar-homberg/angler-peta-zeigt-frau-schwalm-eder-kreis-3342878.html

*Zeitung: Brawn schließt schnelle Rückkehr aus *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...hliesst-schnelle-Rueckkehr-aus;art292,3776537

*Angeln nimmt an Beliebtheit zu *
http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?+Angel...d=2500,1039901,,,c1F1PSUyMCZjdD0xJmJhY2s9MQ==

*Brüel - Brüeler Premiere auf dem Eis *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/brueeler-premiere-auf-dem-eis-id5603306.html

*Petri Heil mit dem Weltmeister *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1243333/

*Versammlung: Verein ändert Namen : Angler machen keinen „Sport“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...rein-aendert-Namen-Angler-machen-keinen-Sport

*Angelsportverein: Am Waldsee heißt es Petri Heil *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...ein-am-waldsee-heisst-es-petri-heil-1.1545127

*ASV Telgte steigert Mitgliederzahl auf 262 : ...*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...zahl-auf-262-Kinzinger-bleibt-Chef-der-Angler

*Einige Angelerfolge und viel Programm *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Einige-Angelerfolge-und-viel-Programm;art767,7947842

*Oylmpia-Winterspiele 2014: Klo-lympia: Angeln verboten! So absurd sind Sotschis Toilettenregeln *
http://www.news.de/sport/855498150/...en-so-absurd-sind-sotschis-toilettenregeln/1/

*75.000 Besucher zu Messe "Jagd und Hund" erwartet *
http://www.wa.de/nachrichten/nrw/75...estfalenhallen-dortmund-erwartet-3348341.html

*Wenn's ihm zu doll wird, geht der Prinz angeln *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...oll-wird-geht-der-prinz-angeln-id8954892.html

*Klo-Regeln in Sotschi: Bitte nicht in den olympischen Toiletten angeln! *
http://www.stern.de/sport/olympia/o...den-olympischen-toiletten-angeln-2087641.html

*Miellener Angler wehren sich gegen Wasserkraftwerke an der Lahn *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...sserkraftwerke-an-der-Lahn-_arid,1102927.html

*Ideen für „Costa Kiesa“ *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/norderstedt/lokales/ideen-fuer-costa-kiesa-d14985.html

*Skurriles Toiletten-Schild - Sotschi: Angeln auf dem Klo verboten! *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/sport...n-auf-dem-klo-verboten-,7168912,26093048.html

*Angler ziehen 430 Kilogramm Fisch aus Gewässern *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...m-fisch-aus-gewaessern_a_12,5,2797521586.html

*Sieben Jahre nach Mord an Angler Hoffen auf neue Hinweise durch „Aktenzeichen XY“ *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-hinweise-durch-aktenzeichen-xy-12785660.html

*Angeln mitten in der Stadt - Petri-Heil am Bredstedter Mühlenteich *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/petri-heil-am-bredstedter-muehlenteich-id5631951.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Dem Angler-Mörder auf der Spur *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Dem-Angler-Moerder-auf-der-Spur;art675,750383

*Finanzspritze für Dorfzentrum und Angler *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...-fuer-Dorfzentrum-und-Angler;art20297,7960032

*Anglerlatein - Der Schilder-Fälscher vom Kanal *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/landeszeitung/der-schilder-faelscher-vom-kanal-id5654581.html

*Sonja Seufert will nicht Chefin der Angler bleiben | inFranken.de *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...cht-Chefin-der-Angler-bleiben;art14324,627604

*Angler reparieren Steg am Glasower See *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...eparieren-steg-am-glasower-see-074892902.html

*Schlechte Aussichten für Petrijünger *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1245306/

*Feuer in Angler-Clubhaus in Mücke in Osthessen *
http://www.ffh.de/news-service/ffh-...n-angler-clubhaus-in-muecke-in-osthessen.html

* Fachsimpelei unter Anglern *
http://www.kn-online.de/Lokales/Ren...endsburg-Angler-fachsimpelten-im-Bullentempel

*Gräfenhainichen - Anglerverein sucht neues Oberhaupt *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...-sucht-neues-oberhaupt,20641128,26139114.html

*Ärger über Verordnung beim Sportfischen*
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2630058/

*Arbeitseinsatz endet mit Anzeige*
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/fuerstenwalde/artikel6/dg/0/1/1245513/

*Anglerverein sucht neue Mitglieder *
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...erein-sucht-neue-Mitglieder-_arid,321000.html

*Auer Fischer angeln sich neuen Pachtvertrag *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...ln-sich-neuen-pachtvertrag-ecker-3360093.html

*Angelfreunde kümmern sich um gleich acht Gewässer *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...-sich-um-gleich-acht-gewaesser-id5693756.html

*Angelsportverein Raunheim sieht sich am Waldsee in Bedrängnis *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...t-sich-am-waldsee-in-bedraengnis_13866385.htm

*Angler in Duisburg entdeckt einen abgetrennten Arm im Rhein *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...eckt-abgetrennten-arm-im-rhein-id8983555.html

*Angler erneuern Steg am Mühlenteich *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nordwestmecklenburg/Angler-erneuern-Steg-am-Muehlenteich

*Memprechtshofener Angler suchen neue Spitze *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/suche-nach-neuer-spitze-noetig

*Dietingen: Lösung mit dem Forst *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rst.47b76fcd-ff77-405a-ba0d-9a4bbdcd30f8.html

*Mord-Verdacht | Rocker-Arm im Rhein gefunden *
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgebiet/hells-angels/am-rheinufer-gefunden-34640866.bild.html

*Streit im Rocker-Milieu? *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/aus-...indet-abgetrennten-arm,15184900,26169830.html

*Gewehre, Angeln und Pelz-Comeback *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neu-ulm/Gewehre-Angeln-und-Pelz-Comeback-id28793357.html

*Umweltzerstörung - Tabula rasa am Löbitzsee *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/umwelt...e-genehmigung-gefaellt,20641024,26175904.html

*Spreenhagener Angler lenken ein *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1246016/

*Wo Angler den Badenixen Beine machen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...er-den-Badenixen-Beine-machen-id28797672.html

*Zum Angeln geht's nach Dänemark *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus/Zum-Angeln-geht-s-nach-Daenemark;art676,757270

*FishHunter: Fisch-Sonar mit App für "Nichts-dem-Zufallüberlasser" *
http://de.engadget.com/2014/02/14/fishhunter-fisch-sonar-mit-app-fur-nichts-dem-zufalluberlasser/

*Sportfischer vermuten hohe Dunkelziffer beim illegalen Fischen *
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/loka...kelziffer-beim-illegalen-fischen-3366300.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln für Amerikaner *
http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/aktuell/nachrichten_18783-Angeln_fuer_Amerikaner.htm

*Schießen, jagen und aufklären *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neu-ulm/Schiessen-jagen-und-aufklaeren-id28818342.html

*Angler kritisieren geplanten Elster-Eingriff *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...-geplanten-Elster-Eingriff-artikel8709324.php

*Glücklicher Este fängt Goldfisch und gewinnt Auto *
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/panor...e-faengt-goldfisch-und-gewinnt-auto-127676736

*Grausiger Fund *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/aus-...nten-arm-identifiziert,15184900,26207484.html

*Eisangeln wie zu Hause auf der Couch *
http://www.wsj.de/article/SB10001424052702304104504579372632053496764.html?mod=googlenews_wsjde

*Kripo schließt ein Sexualverbrechen nicht aus | Angler finden Mädchen-Leiche *
http://www.bild.de/regional/muenchen/mord/angler-finden-maedchen-leiche-34710036.bild.html

*Zwei Angler finden totes Mädchen in Weiher *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...nden-totes-Maedchen-in-Weiher-id28840172.html

*Angler finden weniger Müll *
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/Ho...Muell-119bb8da-702f-4a32-8b28-3aebc5ccf73d-ds

*Angler wollen kleinen Wald pflanzen *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-wollen-kleinen-wald-pflanzen-165072002.html

*Schicke Fischhäuser für wohlhabende Angler *
http://www.wsj.de/article/SB1000142...80691473034.html?mod=googlenews_wsjde#slide/1

*SPD macht sich stark fürs Angeln *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1247365/

*Eine saubere Arbeit *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Eine-saubere-Arbeit;art677,759107

*Totes Mädchen in Weiher: 26-jähriger Verdächtiger schweigt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...hriger-Verdaechtiger-schweigt-id28845372.html

*Arm nach Tod von Rocker abgetrennt *
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...14397/Arm-nach-Tod-von-Rocker-abgetrennt.html

*War Robbie schon im November hier? *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburgische-schweiz/war-robbie-schon-im-november-hier-175101002.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln wie die Weltmeister *
http://de.euronews.com/nocomment/2014/02/18/angeln-wie-die-weltmeister/

* Celle - Angler vermissen Stromaggregat *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/celle-celle-angler-vermissen-stromaggregat-379319

*Illegale Baumfällung - Schadensbegrenzung an den Ufern des Löbitzsees *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/illega...-ufern-des-loebitzsees,20641024,26233590.html

*Tot im Weiher bei Neuburg Hilfe-SMS: Ist er der Mörder von Franzi (12)? *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...-12.714f21ec-8331-4bb8-a46e-5ecdddbd9657.html

*Das tote Mädchen (12) aus dem See | Franziskas letzte SMS *
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/sms/ein-auto-verfolgt-mich-34723002.bild.html

*Sportangler drohen Landwirten mit Anzeigen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...andwirten-mit-anzeigen_a_13,5,3417846414.html

*Angeln, aber richtig *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/diepholz_artikel,-Angeln-aber-richtig-_arid,784211.html

*Jahreshauptversammlung: Die Nördlinger Fischer hadern mit dem Biber *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Fischer-hadern-mit-dem-Biber-id28886507.html

*Angler leisteten 650 Stunden *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-leisteten-650-Stunden;art763,7984888

*Feuerwehrmann, Angler und riesiger Helene Fischer-Fan *
http://www.nordkurier.de/ueckermuen...nd-riesiger-helene-fischer-fan-195142802.html

*Für den Fischräuber war der vergangene Winter zu kalt *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...-der-vergangene-winter-zu-kalt-195159102.html

*Der Blick ins Wasser steht im Mittelpunkt *
http://www.fnweb.de/region/main-tau...ick-ins-wasser-steht-im-mittelpunkt-1.1409207

*Markus Link holte den Titel des Angelkönigs *
http://www.fnweb.de/region/neckar-o...ink-holte-den-titel-des-angelkonigs-1.1409565

*Storch bleibt auch im Winter am Haff *
http://www.nordkurier.de/ueckermuende/storch-bleibt-auch-im-winter-am-haff-195156202.html

*Schwarzanglern auf der Spur *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1248948/

*Anglermesse lockt nach Paaren *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1248974/

*Über Jahre Kindern eine große Hilfe *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/ueber-jahre-kindern-eine-grosse-hilfe_a_13,5,3588250037.html

*kressreport: Discovery-Programmdirektor Oliver Nowotny möchte das Box-Programm bei DMAX ... *
http://www.02elf.net/wirtschaft/kre...em-kehrt-das-angeln-zurueck-zum-sender-383716

*"Monuments Man"-Star im Playboy *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/kino_tv/...de-nie-wie-brad-pitt-aussehen_id_3605845.html

*Kreisverkehr im Tunnel? *
http://www.gmuender-tagespost.de/719150/

*Rückblick: Viel Unrat aus dem Autobahnsee geholt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/guenzburg/Viel-Unrat-aus-dem-Autobahnsee-geholt-id28911072.html

*Erst kommt die Natur, dann der Fang *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schopfheim/erst-kommt-die-natur-dann-der-fang--81061740.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*LWSPA-MV: Fischwilderei am Wallensteingraben in Wismar *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/lwspa-mv-fischwilderei-am-wallensteingraben-in-wismar-384431

*Kleine Gruppe mit großer Beteiligung *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...it-grosser-beteiligung_a_13,5,3686345635.html

*Die Messe "Faszination Angeln" in Lingen *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article125127745/Die-Messe-Faszination-Angeln-in-Lingen.html

*Mehr Einsatz für die Artenvielfalt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Mehr-Einsatz-fuer-die-Artenvielfalt;art769,7992315

*Messe: Angler sind wie Karpfen *
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/panorama/article125134581/Angler-sind-wie-Karpfen.html

*Heeder Angler dürfen wieder an der Ems fischen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/artikel/453457/heeder-angler-durfen-wieder-an-der-ems-fischen

*"Hab ich dich! Und dann wird die Rute hart ..." *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article125132831/Hab-ich-dich-Und-dann-wird-die-Rute-hart.html
_(*Anmerkung der Red.:* Was immer die sich bei der Schlagzeile gedacht haben mögen...)_

*Regnerisches Frühlingserwachen *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/hamburg/article125110632/Regnerisches-Fruehlingserwachen.html

*Michigan: Der Bengel vom großen See *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/reise/michigan-der-bengel-vom-grossen-see/9520256.html

*Vorhaben - Engagement ist gefragt *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...engagement-ist-gefragt,20641128,26329330.html

*Manching: Schnäppchen angeln *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/pfaffenhofen/Manching-Schnaeppchen-angeln;art600,2882992

*1000 Rotaugen/Barsche + mehr gerettet. Angler angeln nicht nur, sondern retten auch *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/gladbeck...ln-nicht-nur-sondern-retten-auch-d404786.html

*Kriminalität: Angler findet vor zwölf Jahren geklaute Geldbörse *
http://www.focus.de/regional/kassel...lf-jahren-geklaute-geldboerse_id_3639666.html

*Angler in Sorge um Wasserwerte *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/wirtschaft/angler-in-sorge-um-wasserwerte_a_13,5,3984966933.html

*Aixheimer Angler fehlt der Nachwuchs*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...nglern-fehlt-der-Nachwuchs-_arid,5594651.html

*Frühjahrsputz in Gräfenhainichen - Angler verpassen Vehsenmühle den Feinschliff *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...muehle-den-feinschliff,20641128,26329332.html

*Freiburg: cft-freizeitmessen *
http://regiorebellen.de/freiburg-cft-freizeitmessen-20932/

*Seit 50 Jahren an der Angel *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...eit-50-Jahren-an-der-Angel-artikel8722655.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Aixheimer Anglern fehlt der Nachwuchs *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...nglern-fehlt-der-Nachwuchs-_arid,5594651.html

*Franz Bühler ist neuer Vorsitzender der Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...-neuer-vorsitzender-der-angler--81214511.html

*Bürgermeisterwahl erst wieder im Jahr 2020 *
http://www.pnp.de/themen/2014/kommu...rgermeisterwahl-erst-wieder-im-Jahr-2020.html

*Zwei neue Angelstellen angelegt *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1250089/

*Wiesenthals Angler-Idyll muss weg *
http://www.doebelner-allgemeine.de/...c/Wiesenthals-Angler-Idyll-muss-weg-125112251

*Angler haben den Nachwuchs am Haken *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/w...den-nachwuchs-am-haken_a_13,5,4084186366.html

*Fängt Robbie den Anglern die Fische weg? *
https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...bie-den-anglern-die-fische-weg-265307502.html

*Nistkästen aufgehängt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Nistkaesten-aufgehaengt;art767,7998733

*Zu guter Letzt *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article125203207/Zu-guter-Letzt.html

*Jahreshauptversammlung beim ASV *
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=144283

*Mehrere Einbrüche im Landkreis Ludwigslust-Parchim  *
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=26077&cHash=c9cbc1fdc00ebc51134643b21e8f9c6b

*Angler erobern wieder den Rügendamm *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler-erobern-wieder-den-ruegendamm-275345502.html

*Prinz Zimbo I. macht den Limbo *
http://www.schlossbote.de/rag-vsw-sb/docs/842120

*Jubiläum der Angler *
http://www.uena.de/lokales/uetersen/4008541/jubilaeum-der-angler

*Freizeit in Holzdorf - Hegefischen wird Opfer der Flut *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/freizei...en-wird-opfer-der-flut,20641004,26424848.html

*Angeln - Ein Hechtkönig ohne Krone *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/ein-hechtkoenig-ohne-krone-id5872196.html

*Eyter-Renaturierung: Auch Angler wollen profitieren *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...g-auch-angler-wollen-profitieren-3390647.html

*Rosenfeld: Angelsportverein sagt Anfischen ab *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...-ab.ae795a2f-19bf-4518-ab58-84149c9fa1ab.html

*Welse fühlen sich zunehmend wohl *
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Welt/Buntes/Ue...ich-in-Niedersachsens-Fluessen-zunehmend-wohl

*Immer mehr Angler in Brandenburg  *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/id_68303018/immer-mehr-angler-in-brandenburg.html

*Badinger Angler machen ordentlich sauber *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1252592/

*Woidke würdigt Arbeit des Kreisanglerverbandes *
http://www.02elf.net/national/deuts...digt-arbeit-des-kreisanglerverbandesbr-393129

* „Einstelliger Platz ist super“ *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/einstelliger-platz-ist-super_a_13,6,256405171.html

*Tierschutz: „Königsfischen ist kein Massentöten“*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...fischen-ist-kein-Massentoeten-id29066507.html

*Fischer geben sich entspannt  *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Fischer-geben-sich-entspannt-id29061582.html

*Bauern , Jäger und Angler auf einer Liste *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1252850/

*Ran an die Ruten *
http://www.rbb-online.de/panorama/beitrag/2014/03/angelverein-brandenburg.html

*Gemeinsam den Ort verschönern *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/landkreis_ludwigsburg/art1188795,2479475


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln mit Flipchart, Stift und Beamer *
http://www.juraforum.de/wissenschaft/angeln-mit-flipchart-stift-und-beamer-471226

*Polizei sucht Schwarzfischer Karpfen aus Woringer Weiher geangelt *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Unterallga...Woringer-Weiher-geangelt-article10003807.html

*Boizenburg - Angeln im Biosphärenreservat *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/angeln-im-biosphaerenreservat-id5908571.html

*Neuburger halten an Königsfischen fest *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Neuburger-halten-an-Koenigsfischen-fest-id29061582.html

*Naturschützer stellen sich den Abgeordneten *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1253689/

*Fischer geben sich entspannt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Neuburger-halten-an-Koenigsfischen-fest-id29061582.html

*Gewehr und Moped im Helmuth-Schack-See *
http://www.elbe-wochenblatt.de/eide...r-und-moped-im-helmuth-schack-see-d25555.html

*Zukunft des Kraussteiches im Gespräch *
http://www.wochenspiegel-sachsen.de...t-des-kraussteiches-im-gespraech1393926134/1/

*POL-SH: Kajakfahrer kentert in der Hohwachter Bucht *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/pol-sh-kajakfahrer-kentert-in-der-hohwachter-bucht-395778

*460 Kilogramm Fisch gefangen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/wirtschaft/460-kilogramm-fisch-gefangen_a_13,6,446662081.html

*Ein dicker Fisch *
http://www.herthabsc.de/de/teams/allagui-interview/page/4630--45-45--45.html#.Uxwgd2eYZLM

*"Stimmungsmache gegen Angler" *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Eichstaett-Stimmungsmache-gegen-Angler;art575,2886564

*Fischzüchter besorgt: Schluchsee hat extrem wenig Wasser *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schl...uchsee-hat-extrem-wenig-wasser--81548249.html

*Tote aus Rostocker Stadthafen war vermisste Klinikpatientin *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...stadthafen-war-vermisste-klinikpatientin.html

*Fischwilderei als Bagatelldelikt *
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1254441/

*Angeln - Hobby mit beschränkten Freiheiten *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Hobby-mit-beschraenkten-Freiheiten-413334120

*Tierschutzorganisation PETA protestiert gegen Angelwettbewerb in Eschede *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S29...-protestiert-gegen-Angelwettbewerb-in-Eschede

*Paten für den Nachwuchs gesucht *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/pinneberger-tageblatt/paten-fuer-den-nachwuchs-gesucht-id5930726.html

*Peta kämpft gegen Wettangeln in Weseloh *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...kaempft-gegen-wettangeln-weseloh-3402609.html

*Tradition: Fischervereine wollen weiter ihre Könige küren *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...en-weiter-ihre-Koenige-kueren-id29125437.html

*Angler spielen Skat.*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elsterwerda/Angler-spielen-Skat;art1059,4510296

*Die Stadt Lahr hat die Angler und Wohnwagen quasi geduldet *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/urteilsplatz-quasi-geduldet--81628658.html

*Angeln, Sport und Theater *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsch/angeln-sport-und-theater_a_13,6,720856771.html

*Aus aller Welt Kompakt *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article125569568/Aus-aller-Welt-Kompakt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler zeigen viel ehrenamtliches Engagement*
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=35&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=26260&cHash=4ed04c905544bcc9e7ed3b7b5908f08d

*Fliegenfischen im Limietberg Reserve *
http://www.kapstadt-entdecken.de/fliegenfischen-im-limietberg-reserve/20141/

*Vor allem Männer haben Interesse an zweitem Anglerflohmarkt in Rüsselsheim *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...-anglerflohmarkt-in-ruesselsheim_13946673.htm

*Alkoholisierte Angler von sinkendem Sportboot gerettet *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...-angler-von-sinkendem-sportboot-gerettet.html

* Möhringer Angler halten Gewässer in Ordnung  *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...alten-Gewaesser-in-Ordnung-_arid,5602558.html

*Zwei Millionen neue Fische in der Uecker *
http://www.nordkurier.de/pasewalk/zwei-millionen-neue-fische-in-der-uecker-095547603.html

*Ehreamtliche befreien Landschaft vom Müll : Toller Einsatz für Mensch und Natur *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...om-Muell-Toller-Einsatz-fuer-Mensch-und-Natur

*Fischereischein fürs Angeln nicht vergessen – sonst droht Bußgeld *
http://www.bargteheideaktuell.de/ak...-angeln-nicht-vergessen-sonst-droht-bussgeld/

*Schatten über der See-Idylle *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Schatten-ueber-der-See-Idylle;art218,652488

*Angel-Veranstaltung schlägt hohe Wellen *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/halver/angel-veranstaltung-schlaegt-hohe-wellen-3408420.html

*Tierschutzorganisation PETA protestiert gegen Angelwettbewerb in Eschede*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S29...-protestiert-gegen-Angelwettbewerb-in-Eschede

*Unbekannter raubt 16-Jährigem die Angelrute *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/uns...ubt-16-jaehrigem-die-angelrute-id9101044.html

*30 Kubikmeter Müll aus der Lenne geborgen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...r-muell-aus-der-lenne-geborgen-id9095972.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Elisabethschule Marburg "Ran ans Wasser" zum Angeln *
http://www.op-marburg.de/OP-extra/Schueler-lesen-die-OP-2014/Ran-ans-Wasser-zum-Angeln

*Hobbyfischer mit vollem Terminplan *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...n/hobbyfischer-vollem-terminplan-3408376.html

*Wasserpegel der Talsperre Zeulenroda wird Problem für Fisch-Nachwuchs*
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/leben/det...a-wird-Problem-fuer-Fisch-Nachwuchs-785937006

*Eine eigene Fischbrut für die Lenne | Altena - Come-On.de *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/altena/fischbrut-lenne-3408131.html

*Hildesheim: Unbekannter Angler im Stadtgebiet Bad Salzdetfurth *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/hi...angler-im-stadtgebiet-bad-salzdetfurth-403500

*Forelle auf die Schnelle *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/ahrensburg/lokales/forelle-auf-die-schnelle-d15717.html

*Greifswald: Anglererlaubnis für Küstengewässer ab sofort auch im Ordnungsamt erhältlich *
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=26335&cHash=98ee0b7151cac1be3ae697281023e919

*Marcel und die dicken Fische *
http://www.golf.de/publish/60101733/lifestyle/marcel-und-die-dicken-fische

*Reichenbacher hat 30-Kilo-Waller an der Angel *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...t-30-Kilo-Waller-an-der-Angel;art14325,654019

*Günther Häberle scheidet nach 18 Jahren aus *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/a...cheidet-nach-18-Jahren-aus-_arid,5604886.html

*Werkzeuge und Angeln gestohlen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/donauwoerth/Werkzeuge-und-Angeln-gestohlen-id29175917.html

*Freizeit: Angeln liegt wieder voll im Trend *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/friedberg/Angeln-liegt-wieder-voll-im-Trend-id29179687.html

*Angler schauen ohne Haken ins Wasser *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lok...-erklaert-neumitgliedern-anlagen-3412469.html

*Würmer baden ganz offiziell *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1256179/

*Angler halten nach Nachwuchs Ausschau *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...en-nach-Nachwuchs-Ausschau-artikel8739652.php

*Noch mehr Erlen sterben *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Noch-mehr-Erlen-sterben;art680,778965

*Kabeljau-Weltmeisterschaft Dicke Dinger unterm Kiel *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/kabeljau-weltmeisterschaft-dicke-dinger-unterm-kiel-12842517.html

*Marl rüstet sich zum Frühjahrsputz beim Besentag *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/marl-ruestet-sich-zum-besentag-id9109704.html

*Angler setzen sich für Kutte ein - Kritik an Behörden *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...utte-ein-Kritik-an-Behoerden;art83434,3205229

*Die Emanzipation und der Angler *
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/blogs...Emanzipation-und-der-Angler;art145876,2280830

*Heiss auf Bachforellen: Im Linthgebiet kann gefischt werden *
http://www.suedostschweiz.ch/vermischtes/heiss-auf-bachforellen-im-linthgebiet-kann-gefischt-werden

*Schönau Schönauer Angler senken die Beiträge *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...ege.62cd044c-a6d7-458a-9b7f-ebf9dd222260.html

*Der Schwarm aller Angler *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/landeszeitung/der-schwarm-aller-angler-id6004196.html

*Beim Angelverein Nied wurden die langjährigen und erfolgreichen Mitglieder geehrt *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Von-schweren-Fischen-und-dem-Fischerkoenig;art676,783351

*Angler-Chef Anton Weber hängt noch ein Jahr dran *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/main-taun...Weber-haengt-noch-ein-Jahr-dran;art676,783365

*Angler schützen aktiv die Umwelt *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/werdohl/angler-schuetzen-aktiv-umwelt-3418656.html

*Dunningen: Pfaller ermuntert Angler, auf Erfolgsspur zurückzukehren *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ren.f185bfea-2017-4fcd-9bb6-0b81ece4de95.html

*Angler kontrollieren Fischbestände *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1257258/

*Beim Angelverein Nied wurden die langjährigen und erfolgreichen Mitglieder geehrt *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Von-schweren-Fischen-und-dem-Fischerkoenig;art676,783351

*Angeln am anderen Ende der Welt *
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/N...exte/Klasse-4/Angeln-am-anderen-Ende-der-Welt

*Mann sitzt seit Jahren am See - er ging angeln und kam nicht zurück *
http://www.bluewin.ch/de/news/vermi...ahrenamseeergingangelnundkamnichtzurueck.html

*Fischereiabgabe und Urlauberfischereischein in Schleswig-Holstein online verfügbar *
http://www.02elf.net/national/deuts...n-schleswig-holstein-online-verfuegbar-409493

*Verband erhebt Vorwürfe - Täuschung am Süßen See?*
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/verba...schung-am-suessen-see-,20640972,26583568.html

*Ramsthaler Angler können aufatmen | inFranken.de *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...haler-Angler-koennen-aufatmen;art14324,659466

*Bad-Dürrheim: Angler diskutieren Anlegen eines Zuchtweihers *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ers.b0d7015b-45bc-4113-9349-fa817a22e9c9.html

*Frau ins Wasser geworfen *
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=56&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=26428&cHash=d1541ab87bac1c274bd90543b3e8a999

*POL-MA: Mannheim-Neckarau: Joint geraucht *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/pol-ma-mannheim-neckarau-joint-geraucht-409508

*Paaltjies-Verbot ist überfällig *
http://www.az.com.na/natur-umwelt-kommentar/paaltjies-verbot-ist-berf-llig.416731


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Recklinghausen: Sportliches Ferienprogramm zu Ostern *
http://www.02elf.net/pressemitteilungen/recklinghausen-sportliches-ferienprogramm-zu-ostern-411024

*1800 Anmeldungen für Stadtreinigungsaktion *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/uns...gen-fuer-stadtreinigungsaktion-id9131522.html

*Angeln kommt wieder in Mode *
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Angeln-kommt-wieder-in-Mode;art5660,2508896

*Illegales Fischen von Engelhaien *
http://www.comprendes-grancanaria.d.../2014/03/18/illegales-fischen-von-engelhaien/

*Anzeige gegen Angler in Palma de Mallorcas Stadtteil Es Portixol *
http://www.inselradio.com/2014/03/1...in-palma-de-mallorcas-stadtteil-es-portixol-/

*Ein begeisterter Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/breisach/ein-begeisterter-angler--82091018.html

*Angler auf der Suche nach passendem Gewässer - Fische selbst züchten*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/fische-selbst-zuechten-id6039681.html

*Erlensee - Kanadagänse wüten weiter *
http://www.fr-online.de/kreis-gross-gerau/erlensee-kanadagaense-wueten-weiter,1473014,26597238.html

*Manchmal kommt ein Dorsch vorbei *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1258890/

*Lennefische in kleinen Stücken für Letmather Angler *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/nachr...isiert-fischtreppe-turbine-lenne-3427115.html

*Biathletin Henkel: Angeln statt Schießen *
http://www.fnp.de/sport/Biathletin-Henkel-Angeln-statt-Schiessen;art684,786176

*Silbersee: Gewässeruntersuchung gibt keinen Anlass zur Sorge *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/b...ung-gibt-keinen-anlass-zur-sorge_13983202.htm

*Angelverein: Im Juli geht's auf die hohe See *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/g...n-im-juli-gehts-auf-die-hohe-see_13983179.htm

*Polizei ermittelt Täter in Markt Wald Illegale Angler am Schnerzenhofener Weiher *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Unterallga...-Schnerzenhofener-Weiher-article10004080.html

*Pfaffenhofen: Tierschützer bezeichnen Königsfischen als Tierquälerei – und die Landkreisfischer ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...macht-Anglern-das-Leben-schwer;art600,2892919

*Kompromiss für die Meerforelle *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Kompromiss-fuer-die-Meerforelle;art677,786810

*Immendinger Angler bereiten Jubiläum vor *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...ler-bereiten-Jubilaeum-vor-_arid,5610991.html

*Hof Naturschützer kontra Wasserkraftwerk *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberfranken/hof-wasserkraftwerk-saale-100.html

*Grevenbroich: Auflagen für Angler am Neurather See *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/grevenbroich/auflagen-fuer-angler-am-neurather-see-aid-1.4125115

*Michael Manthey: "Wir brauchen den starken Arm der Angermünder" * Angler ANG - emw *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1260369/

*Angler sammelten Hausmüll ein *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/angler-sammelten-hausmuell-ein-id6081716.html

*Müllbeseitigung: Ein Saubertag mit vielen Helfern *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/r...ng-ein-saubertag-mit-vielen-helfern-1.1592977

*„Wir setzen keine Piranhas aus!“ *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudhessen-morgen/lampertheim/wir-setzen-keine-piranhas-aus-1.1454681

*Schlamm macht See zu schaffen *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1260274/

*Rentner versinkt beim Angeln mit Auto im Baggersee *
http://www.nordbayern.de/ressorts/s...t-beim-angeln-mit-auto-im-baggersee-1.3537938

*Sechs Monate als Einsiedler am Baikalsee Allein in Sibirien *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/se...ler-am-baikalsee-allein-in-sibirien-1.1918753

*Mit Pkw in See gerollt: Rentner in lebensbedrohlichen Zustand *
http://www.wuerzburgerleben.de/2014...erollt-rentner-in-lebensbedrohlichen-zustand/

*20 Minuten in versunkenem Auto *
http://www.mainpost.de/8047834

*Angeln, gut für die Seele *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/angeln-gut-fuer-die-seele-aimp-id9157988.html

*62-jähriger Angler tot am Ufer der Oder gefunden *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...ger-Angler-tot-am-Ufer-der-Oder-gefunden.html

*Angler fängt Hammerhai vom Strand in Florida aus *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/kuri...er-faengt-Hammerhai-am-Strand-in-Florida.html

*Saisoneröffnung der Flörsheimer Angler *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/floersheim/saisoneroeffnung-der-floersheimer-angler_13996556.htm

*Gewässerordnung am Süßen See - Anglerverband hat das Land eingeschaltet *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/gewae...eht-gegen-paechter-vor,20640972,26645510.html

*Von “Seebaronen” und dem “König der Fische” *
http://www.02elf.net/allgemein/von-seebaronen-und-dem-koenig-der-fische-420461

* Die Heringsangler sind wieder da *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Luebeck/Die-Heringsangler-sind-wieder-da


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Mann und der Fisch *
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/alb-neckar/Ein-Mann-und-der-Fisch;art1158523,2517915

*Görke gerantiert langfristige Fischerei-Pachtverträge *
http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/a...langfristige-Fischerei-Pachtvertraege-3395223

*Mit Pkw in Anglersee – Fahrer musste reanimiert werden *
http://www.fnweb.de/region/rhein-ma...see-fahrer-musste-reanimiert-werden-1.1456204

*Angelsaison steht in den Startlöchern *
http://www.meinbezirk.at/voelkermarkt/chronik/angelsaison-steht-in-den-startloechern-d883246.html

*Die Heringsangler sind wieder da *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Luebeck/Die-Heringsangler-sind-wieder-da

*Bayern: Auto versinkt im See *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/r5738U/1914586/Auto-versinkt-im-See.html

*Angelpüfung: Alle 29 Teilnehmer bestehen überdurchschnittlich *
http://www.leineblitz.de/aktuelles/...29-teilnehmer-bestehen-ueberdurchschnittlich/

*Rottweil: Bald heißt's wieder: "Petri Heil!" *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eil.599cded1-1c03-4f68-9134-af498a879624.html

*mitgliederschwund - Amrums Anglern fehlt der Nachwuchs *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/insel-bote/amrums-anglern-fehlt-der-nachwuchs-id6114676.html

*Angler sammeln 15 Säcke voller Unrat *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...21/angler-sammeln-15-saecke-voller-unrat.html

*Hechingen: Angler fischen Müll aus den Boller Bächen *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...hen.5b872409-0e9a-4dec-8347-dd27a3e09677.html

*Schwere Verunreinigung der Aa in Velen : Angler entdecken verendete Fische *
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...Aa-in-Velen-Angler-entdecken-verendete-Fische

*Zell im Wiesental Drei Kubikmeter Plastikmüll und Unrat *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...rat.2ad2d15a-189e-44ac-a498-489c4e474542.html

*Wer fängt den Schwersten?*
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...gel-weltmeister-werden,10809148,26673470.html

*Wer angeln will, muss die Fischerprüfung bestehen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-die-Fischerpruefung-bestehen;art8138,3833218

*Anglerglück: Die Heringe beißen an *
http://www.ndr.de/regional/schleswig-holstein/hering189.html

*Angler reinigen die Nidda *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Angler-reinigen-die-Nidda;art677,793877

*Angler legen wieder Prüfung für Fischereischein ab *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/lu...efung-fuer-Fischereischein-ab;art1062,4543761

*Angler zündete das Schilf am Krebsmühlenweiher an *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/brei...chilf-am-krebsmuehlenweiher-an--82460521.html

*Lübbener Angler legen Prüfung für Fischereischein ab *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/lu...efung-fuer-Fischereischein-ab;art1058,4543108

*Jenaer Angler setzen Hunderte Bachforellen in die Roda ein *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...derte-Bachforellen-in-die-Roda-ein-2138022367

*Watangler sind Wilderer *
http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/aktuell/nachrichten_18875-Watangler_sind_Wilderer.htm

*Vorstandswahlen und Ehrungen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Vorstandswahlen-und-Ehrungen-_arid,815804.html

*Angeln auf der Ostsee: Das Zucken in der Leine *
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/deutsch...stsee-dorsch-fischen-vor-ruegen-a-961368.html

*Unfälle: Zwei Heringsangler stürzen in den Strelasund *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...er-stuerzen-in-den-strelasund_id_3729499.html 

*Vorstandswahlen und Ehrungen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Vorstandswahlen-und-Ehrungen-_arid,815804.html

*Gebühren steigen moderat *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-blasien/gebuehren-steigen-moderat-x1x--82530853.html

*„Der beste Fang war meine Frau Doris“ *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...der-beste-fang-war-meine-frau-doris-1.1529468


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*250 Angler räumen die Ruhrufer in Mülheim auf *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...n-die-ruhrufer-in-muelheim-auf-id9182429.html

*Angler fischen Praxismüll aus dem Wasser *
http://www.gn-online.de/Nachrichten/Angler-fischen-Praxismuell-aus-dem-Wasser-62264.html

*20 Petri Heil-Angler treffen sich zur Volmereinigung *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/luede...gler-treffen-sich-volmereinigung-3444102.html

*Diesen Anglerausflug vor der Küste Floridas wird der ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/florida-hammerhai-zog-angler-zwei-stunden-lang-im-kajak--/de/News/36169936

*Fischereiverein entrümpelt die Salza *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Fischereiverein-entruempelt-die-Salza-1638464253

*Ärger im Revier: Angler als Wilderer *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=90533&w=1

*Kein Aufschwung bei Esterweger Anglern *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/463585/kein-aufschwung-bei-esterweger-anglern

*Langewiesener Angler machen klar Schiff in der Ilm *
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...ngler-machen-klar-Schiff-in-der-Ilm-447857111

*Am Lichtenfelser Wörthsee ging eine Rüsselbrachse an den Haken *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/li...ine-Ruesselbrachse-an-den-Haken;art220,672565

*Rosenfeld: In Heiligenzimmern darf wieder geangelt werden *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...den.eeaacf49-c807-4d82-ab52-63fb03c13293.html

*ASV Nachrodt säubert das Lenneufer*
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/nachrodt-wiblingwerde/arbeitseinsatz-nachrodt-3444176.html

*Acht Stunden für einen Fisch *
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/blogs/meiereien/acht-stunden-fuer-einen-fisch-127833635

*"Waterfront“ in der Hauptstraße von Otavi  *
http://www.az.com.na/lokales-bild-des-tages-picture-day/waterfront-der-hauptstra-e-von-otavi.417045

*Heringe: Sportfischer bitten um Rücksicht *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=90574

*Oase für Tiere und Angler *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/lampertheim/oase-fuer-tiere-und-angler_14021102.htm

*Angelverein geht zufrieden ins Jubiläumsjahr *
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lo...eht-zufrieden-ins-jubilaeumsjahr_14021272.htm

*LWSPA-MV: Angler aus Seenot gerettet *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/lwspa-mv-angler-aus-seenot-gerettet-430600

*Anglern stand das Wasser bis zum Hals *
http://www.langeoognews.de/langeoog...m-hals-9964/8c9c87b4b334e5ef5a684fdda4667613/

*Schleswig - Kein Platz für Angler *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswiger-nachrichten/kein-platz-fuer-angler-id6167641.html

*Kleve-Griethausen: Angler empört über Altrhein-Partyboote *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/kleve/angler-empoert-ueber-altrhein-partyboote-aid-1.4148377

*| Die Tiergeschichten der Leser-Reporter *
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreport...waldkauz-spielt-verstecken-35339710.bild.html

*Tragischer Angelausflug: Mann verliert Geruchssinn nach Schlägerei *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/recht/aktuell-vermischtes/art262743,5206920

*Brandenburger Angler im Pech: Boot läuft voll - Trio gerettet*
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...gerettet,10809148,26739150,view,asTicker.html

*Angler freuen sich über neue Mitglieder *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/o...sich-ueber-neue-Mitglieder-_arid,5620003.html

*Fußball-Trainer: Von Anglern, Kämpfern und Familienmenschen *
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...kaempfern-und-familienmenschen-id9200767.html

*Heseper Hans Macke: Angler sind auch Naturschützer*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramscher...per-hans-macke-angler-sind-auch-naturschutzer

* Jungs plantschen, Mädchen rollen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...-plantschen-Maedchen-rollen-_arid,261311.html

*Angelsportler verkaufen wieder Fisch *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...ler-verkaufen-wieder-Fisch-_arid,5621154.html

*Das sind die märkischen Anglerkönige 2013 *
http://www.maz-online.de/Themen/Fisch-des-Jahres/Das-sind-die-maerkischen-Anglerkoenige-2013

*Schwarzfischer nicht vom Haken lassen *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...88_Schwarzfischer-nicht-vom-Haken-lassen.html

*Ostholstein: Angler aus Xanten gekentert - Dramatische Rettungsaktion *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...tert-dramatische-rettungsaktion-aid-1.4152609

*Grevenbroich: Angler: Stadt lässt unseren See verkommen *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...dt-laesst-unseren-see-verkommen-aid-1.4154175

*   Niddatalsperre: Saison für Angler startet in Kürze  *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokale...on-fuer-angler-startet-in-kuerze_14030845.htm

*Fische verenden im Bergkamener Teich *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/kamen/na...erenden-im-bergkamener-teich-+++-d419791.html

* Trolling Masters auf Bornholm *
http://www.ostsee-netz.de/174/2014-1404/trolling-masters-bornholm.html

* Efringen-Kirchen Wo sind die Forellen und Äschen geblieben" *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...ben.2e5ca161-9c22-4227-bf28-78ae8eec9455.html

*Angler fischen 500 tote Forellen aus der Suhler Lauter *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...rellen-aus-der-Suhler-Lauter;art83456,3258276

*Brodersby in Angeln - „Die Schleiheringe sind groß und gut“ *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleibote/die-schleiheringe-sind-gross-und-gut-id6200721.html

* Ein begeisterter Turner, Angler und Handballer *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/teningen/ein-begeisterter-turner-angler-und-handballer--82858264.html

*Tausende Bäumchen als Dankeschön *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/tausende-baeumchen-als-dankeschoen-066157904.html

*Seen und Wälder sind Markenzeichen von M-V: Baumpflanzaktion mit Anglern *
http://www.02elf.net/national/deuts...n-von-m-v-baumpflanzaktion-mit-anglern-440838

*Angelverein Kappel-Grafenhausen schließt Mitglied aus *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kapp...nhausen-schliesst-mitglied-aus--82905565.html

*Teich neben Air Base: Fakten fehlen noch *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...n-Air-Base-Fakten-fehlen-noch;art8137,3843933

* Kutter-Kapitän pumpt Ölmischung ins Wasser *
http://www.nordkurier.de/polizeiticker/kutter-kapitaen-pumpt-oelmischung-ins-wasser-076170004.html

*Bisse lassen nicht auf sich warten *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...-nicht-auf-sich-warten_a_14,6,3555734409.html

*Der Fang des Lebens *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1267401/

*Erstmals wieder Äsche gemeldet *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1267575/


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*"Sängerstadt"-Angler treffen sich Donnerstag *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/fi...ngler-treffen-sich-Donnerstag;art1057,4555460

*32 Forellen gehen an die Haken *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...Forellen-gehen-an-die-Haken-_arid,262978.html

*Mann springt/fällt in Kanal – Feuerwehr und Polizei starte großangelegte Suchaktion *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/ma...lizei-starte-grossangelegte-suchaktion-442554

*Taucher finden Leiche im Kanal *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/luenen/leute/taucher-finden-leiche-im-kanal-d421192.html

*Der Fang des Lebens *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1267401/

*Grausiger Fund in der Kyll: Jugendliche entdecken menschliches Bein *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...he-entdecken-menschliches-Bein;art752,3845791

*Grausiger Fund in der Kyll *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ung-Grausiger-Fund-in-der-Kyll;art752,3846305

*Angler bereiten Visschers Teich vor *
http://www.gn-online.de/Nachrichten/Angler-bereiten-Visschers-Teich-vor-63390.html

*Verlieren Bockhorster Angler den Freizeitsee? *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/466101/verlieren-bockhorster-angler-den-freizeitsee

*Großbrand: Angler weichen auf den Kleinbeck-Teich aus *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/s...weichen-auf-den-kleinbeck-teich-aus-1.1608138

*Mit Lizenz zum Angeln *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/uslar-solling/lizenz-angeln-3474537.html

* "Ich bin nur ein Schönwetterangler" *
http://www.spox.com/de/sport/handba...-nationalmannschaft-angeln-meisterschaft.html

*Theaterspieler Ohrte auf dem Komödientrip *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/fuerstenau/artikel/466513/theaterspieler-ohrte-auf-dem-komodientrip

*Fischer angeln sich Patenschaft *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...fen/fischer-angeln-sich-patenschaft-1.1652310

*Luca Maier darf selber angeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zisch-texte/luca-maier-darf-selber-angeln--83026541.html

*Invasion der Kormorane *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/invasion-der-kormorane-id6253691.html

* Von der Großbaustelle zum Anglerparadies *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...erten-Weiher-Sanierung-Angler;art2807,5216969

*Fischer angeln auch mitten in Bern Forellen *
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/bern/Fischer-angeln-auch-mitten-in-Bern-Forellen/story/23968128

*Fischwilderei entdeckt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/dillingen/Fischwilderei-entdeckt-id29489796.html

* Immer auf der Suche nach dem Fisch *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/d...uf-der-Suche-nach-dem-Fisch-_arid,826667.html

*Da staunt der Angler Sex-Spielzeug in Fischmagen entdeckt *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/panorama/sex-spielzeug-in-fischmagen-entdeckt-article1827716.html

*Polizei: Junger Angler macht sich strafbar *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...er-Angler-macht-sich-strafbar-id29493111.html

*Der Vielfraß im Wasser Angeln Bergkamen Fisch *
http://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/vielfrass-wasser-angeln-bergkamen-fisch-3477380.html

*Heringssaison in Rostock: Angler bevölkern die Warnow *
http://www.rostock-heute.de/angeln-hering-warnow/72414

*"Alphatier" Dennis will von Boullier lernen *
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/formel-1-2014-5068260.html

*Körperverletzung auf dem Gelände des Schäferhundevereins *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/koerperverletzung-auf-dem-gelaende-des-schaeferhundevereins-449069

*Fischer und Angler können langfristig planen *
http://www.rbb-online.de/panorama/beitrag/2014/04/pachtrechte-brandenburger-seen.html

*Sprechstunde bei Sportfischern *
http://www.nwzonline.de/apen/sprechstunde-bei-sportfischern_a_14,6,3993109834.html

*Woidke: Brandenburger Seen sollen weiterhin allen zugänglich bleiben *
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...erhin-allen-zugaenglich-bleiben;art25,4562779


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*   Angler und Fischer schlagen Alarm  *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Angler-und-Fischer-schlagen-Alarm;art1050,4562903

*Fangchancen auf verbotene Weise erhöht: Junger Angler macht sich strafbar *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...er-Angler-macht-sich-strafbar-id29493111.html

*50 Jahre „Freundschaft“ *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/lampertheim/50-jahre-freundschaft_14055525.htm

*Woidke: Brandenburger Seen sollen weiterhin allen zugänglich bleiben *
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...erhin-allen-zugaenglich-bleiben;art25,4562779

*„Simone“: Charterbuch weg – Claus Lutz bangt ums Ostergeschäft *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoe...-lutz-bangt-ums-ostergeschaeft-id6281541.html

*Körperverletzung auf dem Gelände des Schäferhundevereins *
http://02elf.net/rechtswesen/koerperverletzung-auf-dem-gelaende-des-schaeferhundevereins-449069

*Dosen und Flaschen statt Aal und Barsch *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/dosen-und-flaschen-statt-aal-und-barsch-id6277296.html

*Schützen richten Freundschafts-Schießen aus *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kit...en-Freundschafts-Schiessen-aus;art773,8084950

*Traurige Gewissheit: Bein gehörte Vermisstem aus dem Eifelkreis *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Vermisstem-aus-dem-Eifelkreis;art754,3850436

*Hartmut Habicht folgt Rolf Weber als Vorsitzender *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...gt-rolf-weber-als-vorsitzender-id9241627.html

* „Kaum Infos über Fischsterben“ *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lok...en/kaum-infos-ueber-fischsterben-3484223.html

*Angeln erlaubt im Schwarzen See *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1269486/

*Donaueschingen Angler setzen Riedsee-Projekt fort *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ort.e1495a35-58be-4018-9b11-201644b83690.html

*Angler verärgert : Wilderer am Luhns-Teich *
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...ven/Angler-veraergert-Wilderer-am-Luhns-Teich

*Frühjahrsputz im Weimarer Ortsteil Süßenborn *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...tz-im-Weimarer-Ortsteil-Suessenborn-354468921

*Hüfingen: Dreck eingesammelt *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...elt.e103a130-37f5-4f27-94e5-900e02ea5953.html

*Zwei-Tonnen-Bestie: Plötzlich war der Weisse Hai am Haken *
http://www.bluewin.ch/de/news/vermi...--ploetzlich-war-der-weisse-hai-am-haken.html

* Menschliches Bein in der Kyll gefunden *
http://www.lokalo.de/artikel/53386/UPDATE-Menschliches-Bein-in-der-Kyll-gefunden#.U1YUeWeKBLM

*Des Anglers fette Beute *
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/angeln-auf-bornholm-dorsch-und-forelle-a-964480.html

*Steffen Zülke bester Angler *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/steffen-zuelke-bester-angler_a_14,6,4281333331.html

*Mord: Polizei sucht nach einem Angler *
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...ei-sucht-nach-einem-Angler-artikel8783488.php

*Unrat in Hülle und Fülle: Jugendfeuerwehr und Angler säuberten Landschaft *
http://osthessen-news.de/n1247183/u...angler-s-uberten-landschaft-biebergem-nd.html

*Quecksilber in fetten Regenfischen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/rege...48559/quecksilber-in-fetten-regenfischen.html
Frage der Red:Droht Angelverbot im Regen, wenn der "sinnvolle Grund", die Verwertung, wg. Quecksilber wegfallen würde?

*Raubfische gehen besonders leicht an den Haken *
http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...115&kat=103&artikel=110574676&red=27&ausgabe=

*Geburtstagsfeier - Vor 75 Jahren fing alles an *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/nordfriesland-tageblatt/vor-75-jahren-fing-alles-an-id6299146.html

*Die Angler bauen auf Nachwuchs *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Die-Angler-bauen-auf-Nachwuchs;art775,8090393

* "Forellenhof" in Möllensdorf - Keine Spur von Resignation *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...e-spur-von-resignation,20641128,26865020.html

* Willmanns Kolumne : Wie Helmut Rahn nach Lebus kam*
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/sport/willmanns-kolumne-wie-helmut-rahn-nach-lebus-kam/9771622.html

*Angeln und Fischen in Grochwitzer Teichen ist verboten*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/he...chwitzer-Teichen-ist-verboten;art1056,4567300

* Die Uffenkamps lieben die Ruhe am See *
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_her...49_Die_Uffenkamps_lieben_die_Ruhe_am_See.html

*ASV Münster ist Eigentümer einer Seeidylle am Rande der Gemeinde *
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...r-einer-seeidylle-rande-gemeinde-3489421.html

*Esterweger Angler hängen Nistkästen auf *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/467827/esterweger-angler-hangen-nistkasten-auf

*Gerolzhöfer und Frankenwinheimer Anglervereine vereinigen sich *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...-Anglervereine-vereinigen-sich;art769,8090743

*Das Fisch-Geschäft boomt *
http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/lokales/ermstal/Das-Fisch-Geschaeft-boomt;art1158525,2561299

*Bürokratie bremst Angler aus *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/MITTELSACHSEN/Buerokratie-bremst-Angler-aus-artikel8787008.php

*Nachwuchshandballer aus Wipperdorf züchtet erfolgreich Geflügel *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...orf-zuechtet-erfolgreich-Gefluegel-1887606207

*Frische Fische am malerischen Ufer des Lütsche-Stausees *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...rischen-Ufer-des-Luetsche-Stausees-2102182425

*  Georg Kirchner bleibt Chef der Sportangler  *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad...-bleibt-Chef-der-Sportangler;art23460,8092162

*16-jähriger Junge in Bilsdorf von einem Ast erschlagen *
http://blaulichtreport-saarland.de/2014/04/16-jaehriger-junge-in-bilsdorf-von-einem-ast-erschlagen/

*Unfälle: 16-Jähriger von Ast erschlagen *
http://www.focus.de/regional/saarbruecken/unfaelle-16-jaehriger-von-ast-erschlagen_id_3786730.html

*Studie *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/n...Fischvielfalt-in-Baggerseen-_arid,832254.html

*Mutige und selbstlose Helfer *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/warstein/mutige-und-selbstlose-helfer-aimp-id9258152.html

*Beim Fischen im Achensee mit dem Boot gekentert: 59-Jähriger gerettet*
http://www.regionews.at/newsdetail/...em_Boot_gekentert_59_Jaehriger_gerettet-82572

*Ölfilm auf der Regnitz löst Polizei-Großeinsatz aus *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/for...gnitz-lost-polizei-grosseinsatz-aus-1.3591729
Anmerkung der Red.:Typisch, dass wieder ein Angler sowas mitkriegt, als Wächter der Gewässer, nicht Schützer, Politiker oder Polizei....

*Seen-Datenbank für Angelgäste geplant *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1271597/
Anmerkung der Red.: Typisch, wenns um Erleichterungen für Angler geht, sind die Verbandler immer die ersten Bedenkenträger wg. Tierschutz - zum kxxtzen...

*Anglerverein lebt seine Tradition*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1271577/

*Niedereschach: Angler eröffnen die Saison *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...son.ba0924e5-31d8-4542-bb06-22692fc4ad39.html

*   Lodernde Flammen auf der Kanalspitze  *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1271552/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Todesdrama in Bilsdorf | Morscher Ast erschlägt Jung-Angler *
http://www.bild.de/regional/saarland/unfaelle/unglueck_in_nalbach-35640010.bild.html

*„Wenn andere angeln, machen wir Feuerwerke“ *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...-andere-angeln-machen-feuerwerke-3498968.html

*Angler wollen Brigach wiederbeleben *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ollen-Brigach-wiederbeleben;art372541,6879371

*Anangeln in Ascheberg : Frisch auf zum Fang am frühen Morgen *
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...cheberg-Frisch-auf-zum-Fang-am-fruehen-Morgen

*Outdoor-Erlebnisse vor den Toren Stockholms *
http://www.moneycab.com/mcc/2014/04/23/outdoor-erlebnisse-vor-den-toren-stockholms/

*Der Barsch beißt bestens in der Aisch *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...sch-beisst-bestens-in-der-Aisch;art215,689239

*Fischdiebstahl: Große Netze im Braacher Baggersee *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/rotenburg...-grosse-netze-braacher-baggersee-3500927.html

*Auch in Berlin kann man den Beruf des Fischers erlernen *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/beruf-fischwirt-zander-aus-berlin/9780158.html

*Riesiger Fang: Makohai zu groß für Transport *
https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/riesiger-fang--makohai-zu-groß-für-transport-092859623.html

*Arbeitseinsatz der Angler in Nochten *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Arbeitseinsatz-der-Angler-in-Nochten;art13826,4575856

*Hobby-Biologe gibt Entwarnung *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...iher-Rudolf-Pokorny-aufmacher;art2812,5238527

*Hai-Fang in den USA - Verschluckter Rekord *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/hai-fang-in-den-usa-verschluckter-rekord-1.1942918

*Artenvielfalt in künstlichen Gewässern *
http://www.taz.de/Artenvielfalt-in-kuenstlichen-Gewaessern/!137399/

*Überraschend große Fischvielfalt in Baggerseen *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/pano...-grosse-fischvielfalt-in-baggerseen-1.1620221

* Prüfung bestanden - Angeln – ein Erfolgsprojekt *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/angeln-ein-erfolgsprojekt-id6380976.html

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Angler erhalten Tageskarten *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ten.c09b764f-6694-4e09-b50a-5b5dd0fc22d8.html

*Hobby mit vielen Haken *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/CHEMNITZ/Hobby-mit-vielen-Haken-artikel8794827.php

*Tote Wildsauen treiben auf Haussee *
http://www.nordkurier.de/templin/tote-wildsauen-treiben-auf-haussee-256532804.html

*Im Norden Irlands dem Geheimnis des Fischfangs auf der Spur *
http://www.rnz.de/rnzreise/00_20140..._dem_Geheimnis_des_Fischfangs.html#ad-image-0

*Angler wichtiger Partner bei Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie *
http://www.mvpo.de/index.php?id=35&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=27171&cHash=004d5f0333ef3597727865ab1df379c6

*Trouble im Anglerparadies *
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler179.html

*Fischerei: Backhaus würdigt Anglerverband *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...ckhaus-wuerdigt-anglerverband_id_3800975.html

*Gundelfingen: Angler finden Leiche im Baggersee *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...rsee/-/id=1612/did=13284120/nid=1612/1blbv55/

*Überraschend große Fischvielfalt in Baggerseen *
http://www.ln-online.de/Panorama/Aus-aller-Welt/Ueberraschend-grosse-Fischvielfalt-in-Baggerseen

*Überraschend große Fischvielfalt in Baggerseen *
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...se-Fischvielfalt-in-Baggerseen;art735,4577177

*Vor dem großen Fang ist Muskelkraft gefragt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzower...n-fang-ist-muskelkraft-gefragt-id6390816.html

*Pkw eines Fischers in Vollbrand *
http://www.regionews.at/newsdetail/Pkw_eines_Fischers_in_Vollbrand-83219

*Ein Angler hat am Sonntagmittag im Raßnitzer See einen Toten entdeckt*
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-i...deckt-leiche-im-rassnitzer--/de/News/36613407

*Will Dargun seinen Klostersee verkaufen? *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...un-seinen-klostersee-verkaufen-276563704.html

*Grill-Boote sorgen für Aufregung *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ll-boote-sorgen-fuer-aufregung-id9282209.html

*Müllaktion an der Ilm und Stausee Heyda *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Muellaktion-an-der-Ilm-und-Stausee-Heyda-888150927

*Angler in "Bellyboats" lösen Rettungseinsatz aus *
http://www.nordkurier.de/polizeitic...ats-loesen-rettungseinsatz-aus-286577104.html

*An der falschen Stelle geangelt *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/polizeimeldungen/Polizei;art6510,4991579

*"POL-FD: BEDROHUNG - WIDERSTAND GG. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizeipraesidium-osthessen-fulda-pol-fd--/de/News/36623342

* Rolf Vorbeck neues Ehrenmitglied im LSFV *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=91092

*Vater und Sohn ertrinken bei Angelausflug *
http://www.teneriffa-news.com/news/vater-und-sohn-ertrinken-bei-angelausflug_9490.html

*"Sprotten" flogen auf Spezialteig *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...otten-flogen-auf-Spezialteig;art83442,3304582

*Fliegenfischer: Ein Hobby mit vielen Haken *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...Ein-Hobby-mit-vielen-Haken-artikel8799884.php

*Naturbad Biebertal: Vereine am Runden Tisch einig *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/men...ine-am-runden-tisch-einig-aimp-id9293864.html

*Müllsammler retten zwei Schafe *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...afe-ohne-hilfe-waeren-verhungert-3515769.html

*Mairituale in Berlin und Umland: Besser als der Krawall erlaubt *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/m...d-besser-als-der-krawall-erlaubt/9818116.html

*Güdesweiler Angelsportverein lädt am Vorabend des 1. Mai an den Fischweiher *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...iler-Angelsportverein-1-Mai;art239500,5242921

*Angler zahlen in Scheer weiter 15 Euro für die Tageskarte*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...5-Euro-fuer-die-Tageskarte-_arid,5636514.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler zahlen in Scheer weiter 15 Euro für die Tageskarte*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...5-Euro-fuer-die-Tageskarte-_arid,5636514.html

*Keine Bänke mehr an der Tongrube *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...-Baenke-mehr-an-der-Tongrube;art83434,3307336

*August fing den dicksten Fisch *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/winden/august-fing-den-dicksten-fisch--83992951.html

*Zabeltitzer holt kapitalen Wels aus der Röder *
https://secure.sz-online.de/Custome...apitalen-wels-aus-der-roeder-2828530.html&p=1

*Groß Särchen - Bootsmotoren und Angeln geklaut *
http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_12052.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jugendliche im Anglerglück *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Jugendliche-im-Anglerglueck;art769,8107792

*150 Besucher trotz Regen  *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/lokales/buerstadt/150-besucher-trotz-regen_14101100.htm

*Baustelle Unteres Tor: Für Forellen wird es eng *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/baustelle-unteres-tor-fur-forellen-wird-es-eng-1.3613881

*Tag der Freizeit: Zum Angeln nach Brandenburg *
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/leute/article127527994/Zum-Angeln-nach-Brandenburg.html

*Gemeinde schickt Anglerverein eine Abmahnung *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...inde-schickt-Anglerverein-eine-Abmahnung.html

*Deutschland für Urlaubsangler *
http://www.freie-pressemitteilungen.de/modules.php?name=PresseMitteilungen&file=article&sid=141734
*Anmerkung der Red.: *Wenn schon Verbände immer nur das Angeln wegen Verwertung und Hege propagieren, ist es doch gut, wenn die Wirtschaft weiterdenkt und das Angeln als tolle, erholsame Freizeitbeschäftigung sieht - nach dem Jahrhunderte alten Motto von Izaak Walton, dem berühmten Schriftsteller rund ums Angeln: Angeln, eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung.....
*Siehe dazu auch:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=284808

*Jungangler lernen behutsamen Umgang mit der Natur: : In der Ruhe liegt die Freude *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ng-mit-der-Natur-In-der-Ruhe-liegt-die-Freude

*Tragischer Angelausflug: Mann verliert Geruchssinn nach Schlägerei*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...-Geruchssinn-nach-Schlaegerei;art2814,5248908

*Mit Fliege und Blinker *
http://www.nachrichten.at/reisen/Mit-Fliege-und-Blinker;art119,1372669

*Besucher lassen sich das Backfischfest vom Wetter nicht vermiesen*
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lok...ern/angler-gaeste-sind-regenfest-3524383.html

*Oberndorf a. N.: Angler fischen in ruhigem Gewässer *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ser.f3140f53-9e32-448e-b885-332b4c783966.html

*1300 Bachforellen verenden wegen Verunreinigung des Ansbach *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...n-Verunreinigung-des-Ansbach;art83436,3312768

*Viele Brachsen an der Angel *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...g/bruhl/viele-brachsen-an-der-angel-1.1681207

*Badevergnügen in heißen Quellen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/reisen/badevergnuegen-in-heissen-quellen_a_14,7,1593623966.html

*Nass von unten und von oben *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/Nass-von-unten-und-von-oben;art83439,3313579

* Dominik Schulzko und Swen Bisterfeld angeln dickste Fische*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/enn...sterfeld-angeln-dickste-fische-id9303067.html

*Schöner planschen und Natur pur – Harburg schwimmt ganz vorn*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ha...und-Natur-pur-Harburg-schwimmt-ganz-vorn.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Am 1. Mai wurde tüchtig geangelt - Das Angler- und Fischerfest des ASV Gut Fang lud „Jedermann ... *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/ennepeta...s-asv-gut-fang-lud-jedermann-ein-d430270.html

*Waller-Paradies Aisch: Angler zieht 21-Kilo-Monster an Land *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/for...ngler-zieht-21-kilo-monster-an-land-1.3615548

*Nass von unten und von oben *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/Nass-von-unten-und-von-oben;art83439,3313579

* „Die Würmer“ haben Geburtstag *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/sued/die-wuermer-haben-geburtstag-id9306507.html

*Wettrennen in Wathosen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/MITTELSACHSEN/Wettrennen-in-Wathosen-artikel8805009.php

*Großstadttraum von großen Fischen *
http://kurier.at/chronik/wien/grossstadttraum-von-grossen-fischen/63.854.357

*Unterkühltes Anangeln in Schleiz *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Unterkuehltes-Anangeln-in-Schleiz-838124916

*Angeln in der Ludwigsstadter Kirche *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kronach/Angeln-in-der-Ludwigsstadter-Kirche;art219,698856

*Marsberg: Fischereigesellschaft „Eresburg“ aus Lüdenscheid angelt seit 90 Jahren in Obermarsberg *
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/marsberg-...-seit-90-jahren-in-obermarsberg-20140505.html

*Fische beißen wegen der Kälte nicht *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bernau/fische-beissen-wegen-der-kaelte-nicht--84315350.html

*Todesfalle für Fische, Enten und Biber *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...rf/todesfalle-fische-enten-biber-3532389.html

*Lindow feierte den Volksangeltag *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1276011/

*113,7 Kilo Fisch für frittierte Spezialität *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...isch-fuer-frittierte-Spezialitaet.html?ref=lf

*Kleve: Angler: "Wir werden zu Altrhein-Partybooten nicht angehört" *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...ein-partybooten-nicht-angehoert-aid-1.4222367

*Nach schwerer Krankheit: Deutschlands bekanntester Angler Auwa Thiemann ist tot *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/kino_tv/...-angler-auwa-thiemann-ist-tot_id_3823853.html

*Neue Namen auf Stimmzetteln *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1276149/

*Spektakuläre Aufnahmen: Angler hat Riesenschlange am Haken *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/spektakul...at-riesenschlange-am-haken--/de/News/36753395

*Toleranz am Badesee *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Toleranz-am-Badesee;art1049,4590012

*Gute Atmosphäre am Angelweiher*
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...te-Atmosphaere-am-Angelweiher;art8068,3870594

*Nano Lure: Robototerfisch simuliert Lebendköder (Video) *
http://de.engadget.com/2014/05/06/nano-lure-robototerfisch-simuliert-lebendkoder-video/
http://de.engadget.com/2014/05/06/nano-lure-robototerfisch-simuliert-lebendkoder-video/

*Angler können „aus Versehen“ heimische Forellen und Lachse schützen *
http://www.medizin-aspekte.de/Angle...sche-Forellen-und-Lachse-schuetzen_49793.html

*Ehrung - Hohe Auszeichnung für Steinburgs Sportfischerchef *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...er-steinburgs-sportfischerchef-id6469381.html

*160 Kilo Fisch aus der Holzspree gezogen *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1277351/

*Angler zeigen beim Kanal-Lauf den Läufern den Vogel *
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...al-lauf-den-laeufern-den-vogel-id9320881.html

*Angler starten in die Saison *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/besigheim/art1188791,2589554

*Rottweil: Für "Haus am See" große Zustimmung *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ung.45f2fd13-572b-4681-8057-1aee13b5f2ce.html

*Tote Fische bringen Behörden in die Bredouille *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...en-behoerden-in-die-bredouille-076793305.html

*15-Jähriger rettet Frau aus dem Rhein *
http://www.ksta.de/bergisch-gladbac...tet-frau-aus-dem-rhein,15189226,27058288.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler eröffneten Saison *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Angler-eroeffneten-Saison;art211,701998

*Güstrowerin genießt bei Kölln die Abgeschiedenheit in der Natur / Angler laufen Sturm und sehen ... *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzower-zeitung/angler-erbost-jurte-muss-weg-id6489986.html
_*Anmerkung der Red.:*
Naja, Angler dürfen meist nicht mal Zelte mit Boden aufstellen oder einen Schirm abspannen..._

*Australien - Hochzeitsfilmer drehen Rettungseinsatz*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/australien-hochzeitsfilmer-drehen-rettungseinsatz-1.1956141

*Fischereigesellschaft Eresburg besteht 90 Jahre *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...eresburg-besteht-90-jahre-aimp-id9326359.html

* Rottweil: Zustimmung für "Haus am See" *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...see.dde40a73-81bf-451b-8a41-f0a81e04cab7.html

*15-Jähriger rettet Frau aus dem Rhein*
http://www.ksta.de/bergisch-gladbac...tet-frau-aus-dem-rhein,15189226,27058288.html

*Weiterhin Sperrgebiet für Angler *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...erhin-Sperrgebiet-fuer-Angler;art8137,3874293

*Untersuchung - Fischbestand im Süßen See ist normal *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/unter...suessen-see-ist-normal,20640972,27082180.html

*Schönste Angelplätze der Region*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/schoenste-angelplaetze-der-region-id6499996.html

*Dachau - Drei Schwerverletzte nach Überholversuch *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...chwerverletzte-nach-ueberholversuch-1.1957892

*Verein ehrt seine treuen Angler *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...in-ehrt-seine-treuen-Angler-_arid,847376.html

*Angler feiern Jubiläum *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/sport/angler-feiern-jubilaeum/

*Landesfischereiverband feiert Jubiläum *
http://www.ndr.de/regional/mecklenburg-vorpommern/fischerei161.html

*Allein zwischen Fjorden *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/reise/article127863156/Allein-zwischen-Fjorden.html

*20 Jahre Fischereiverband MV: Küstenfischer mit Sorgen *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...ereiverband-mv-kuestenfischer-mit-sorgen.html

*Diemel war und ist sehr beliebt *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/diemel-war-und-ist-sehr-beliebt/

*Zwotaer Angler locken zum Schnuppern *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...gler-locken-zum-Schnuppern-artikel8814021.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Zwotaer Angler locken zum Schnuppern *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...gler-locken-zum-Schnuppern-artikel8814021.php

*Großreinemachen am Fluss *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/schalksmuehle/grossreinemachen-fluss-3546206.html?cmp=defrss

*Neue Ausstellung stellt angebliches Hobby von Willy Brandt in den Mittelpunkt *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Brandt-in-den-Mittelpunkt-article1346946.html

*Fischsterben in Deißlingen: Angler sind frustriert, Naturschützer entsetzt *
http://www.nrwz.de/inhalt/kreis/Fis...triert-Naturschuetzer-entsetzt--00054248.html

*Urlaub zwischen Diessen und Utting: Der Ammersee: Schifffahrt, Badespaß und Anglerglück *
http://www.focus.de/regional/muench...rt-badespass-und-anglerglueck_id_3837323.html

*Gutachten in Seenburg - Streit um Zander und Plötze *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/gutac...-um-zander-und-ploetze,20640972,27108000.html

*Mit großer Schleie gewonnen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elsterwerda/Mit-grosser-Schleie-gewonnen;art1059,4597854

*Teures Foto *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/guben/Teures-Foto;art1051,4597705

*Oßlinger Angler bereit für die Saison *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/hoyerswerda/Osslinger-Angler-bereit-fuer-die-Saison;art1060,4597724

*Fischereiverein pachtet Langbathsee – und sagt Hecht Kampf an *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...hereiverein-pachtet-Langbathsee;art71,1384737

*Leckerer Fisch trifft unerschrockene Schwimmer *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of...trifft-unerschrockene-Schwimmer;art688,850449

*Mann über Bord“ in der Jaeger-Halle: Männer in den Wechseljahren *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...-halle-maenner-in-den-wechseljahren-1.1635528

*Angelkönige kommen aus Lebus *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1278829/

*Erkenntnisse werden bewahrt*
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luebben/Erkenntnisse-werden-bewahrt;art1058,4599161

*Wut der Angler ist nachvollziehbar *
http://www.nrwz.de/inhalt/leserbriefe/Wut-der-Angler-ist-nachvollziehbar---00054283.html

*| Die Tiergeschichten der Leser-Reporter *
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreport...en--und--sein-toller-hecht-35952174.bild.html

*Martin Seiler sichert sich die Königskette *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...seiler-sichert-sich-die-konigskette-1.1698073

*Dietingen: Sachstand zum "Wühresteg" *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...teg.4d2d26b5-e110-4140-8b0b-f1f6f0874b31.html

*Mit Frau und Töchterchen zum Unfallort *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1278794/

*Lachs, Meerforelle und Co.: Wanderfische vermehren sich in heimischen Flüssen *
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...in-heimischen-fluessen,20641266,27111116.html

*Alle paar Meter eine tote Forelle *
http://www.nrwz.de/inhalt/kreis/Alle-paar-Meter-eine-tote-Forelle--00054275.html

*Plön: Suchaktion nach 80-Jährigem auf dem Trammer See  *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/ki...-nach-80-jaehrigem-auf-dem-trammer-see-515483

*Reidewitz - Karpfen sind Diebesbeute *
http://www.mz-web.de/hettstedt/reidewitz-karpfen-sind-diebesbeute,20640988,27129858.html

*Kurioser Fang in Dresden | Hilfe, ich hatte eine Schildkröte an der Angel! *
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...-schildkroete-an-der-angel-35975778.bild.html

*Ausgerissener Bulle greift Angler an *
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...ngler-an,10809148,27126982,view,asTicker.html

*Angler kümmern sich um Weiher *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Angler-kuemmern-sich-um-Weiher;art688,854287

*Ausgezeichneter Angler *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1279261/

*Angeln für Anfänger – Wichtige Tipps *
http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/wa...ps-fuer-den-einstieg-ins-hobby-id9352748.html

*Urlaub mit Haken *
http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/41896

*Krokodil frisst Elfjährigen *
http://www.reisebine.de/News/newsartikel-allgemein.asp?Code=krokodilattacke-4176

*Was Angler brauchen - Tipps für den Einstieg ins Hobby *
http://www.derwesten.de/wp/panorama...ps-fuer-den-einstieg-ins-hobby-id9352748.html

*  Angler-Glück in Oklahoma: Was ist das denn für ein Dino? *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/an...t-dino-schildkroete-aus-dem-see-aid-1.4242739

*Angler aus OÖ fängt 43,6-Kilo-Karpfen *
http://www.krone.at/Steil/Angler_aus_OOe_faengt_43.6-Kilo-Karpfen-Rekordverdaechtig-Story-404460

*Gefahr für Badegäste durch Angler gebannt *
http://noticias7.eu/gefahr-fuer-badegaeste-durch-angler-gebannt/7210/

*Drei Schwarzangler ertappt - Strafanzeige wegen Fischwilderei ++ Aus den heutigen ... *
http://regiotrends.de/de/polizeiber...n-heutigen-polizeimeldungen-fuer-neuried.html

*Hier saß keiner ruhig *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...itung/ketsch/hier-sass-keiner-ruhig-1.1701585

*Angeln im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis – Sport, Stille und Naturschutz zugleich *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/gevelsbe...-stille-und-naturschutz-zugleich-d435071.html

*Zur ersten Wanderrast gibt's frischen Fisch *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/bz-wanderta...bt-rsquo-s-frischen-fisch-article1843432.html

* "Wir wachsen in allen Bereichen" *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/wir-wachsen-in-allen-bereichen--84952330.html

*Angler gehen neue Wege *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenzingen/angler-gehen-neue-wege--84947573.html


----------



## StefanG84 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischwilderei am Katzwanger See: Strafe statt Beute*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/sch...m-katzwanger-see-strafe-statt-beute-1.3645251


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler als Hüter der heimischen Flussfische *
http://derstandard.at/1399462383845/Angler-als-Hueter-der-heimischen-Flussfische

*Angler gehen neue Wege *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenzingen/angler-gehen-neue-wege--84947573.html

*65-Jähriger Angler tot im Wentowsee gefunden *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...ehriger-Angler-tot-im-Wentowsee-gefunden.html

*Angler tot im Wentowsee gefunden *
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/poli...tz-bei--rockertreffen-,10809296,27161090.html

*Miroslav Klose: Top-Torjäger und Hobby-Angler*
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/sport...lav-Klose-Top-Torjaeger-und-Hobby-Angler.html

*Von früherem Sichtschutz zeugen nur noch verkohlte Reste *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...n-nur-noch-verkohlte-Reste-artikel8823134.php

*Angler sorgen am Böhmen für mehr Rückzugsorte für ihre Fische *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...mehr-Rueckzugsorte-fuer-ihre-Fische-444984618

* TV-Tipp „Naturopolis“ - Angeln im Anzug*
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/medien/-tv-tipp--naturopolis--angeln-im-anzug,10809188,27171548.html

*Hündin tot – trauriger Abschied bei Facebook | George W. Bush sagt: Bye-bye, Beazley! *
http://www.bild.de/politik/ausland/...ent-trauert-um-seinen-hund-36040626.bild.html

*Schüler in Reinsdorf - Beim Schnupperangeln ist Geduld und Glück gefragt *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...uld-und-glueck-gefragt,20641128,27178670.html

* In Steglitz will Bushido einen Laden ... *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/stars/bushido/bushido-hat-ganzen-fischladen-an-der-angel-article1844247.html

*Kurz & Knapp - der Nachrichtensplitter: Polizei zeigt abgetrennten Rockerarm *
http://www.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/Panorama/d/4722280/polizei-zeigt-abgetrennten-rockerarm-.html

* Lebensretter mit 15: "Das hätte jeder getan" *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...bensretter-mit-15-Das-haette-jeder-getan.html

*David Marker holt den Pott *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ckenheim/david-marker-holt-den-pott-1.1709508
Anmerkung der Red.: Wenn das mal nicht wieder Anzeigen gibt wegen "Wettangeln..."....

*Gemütliches Angler-Fest am Lottschesee *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1280707/

*Der zerstückelte Rocker aus Oberhausen ist definitiv umgebracht worden. *
http://www.radiooberhausen.de/oberh...erhausen-ist-definitiv-umgebracht-worden.html

*Sommer ahoi - Die Marke von 30 Grad wackelt *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...Holstein-die-Sonne-geniesst,maisommer100.html

*Tolles Naturprojekt bedroht *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/achim/tolles-naturprojekt-bedroht-3572416.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fisch ist auch ohne Biss sicher *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kit...Behinderte-und-Nichtbehinderte;art773,8143931

*Junge Angler überzeugen Jury des Fischereiverbands *
http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...berzeugen-jury-des-fischereiverbands-1.832181

*Bundespolizei leistet Hilfe für Angler *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...izei-leistet-hilfe-fuer-angler-id6620846.html

*Probleme mit Gülle und Peta *
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/123684/Probleme-mit-Guelle-und-Peta

*"Am liebsten hätte ich einen großen Zander am Haken" *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schu...-einen-grossen-zander-am-haken--85203073.html

*WM-Vorfreude bei Klose - Amazonas-Fische müssen warten *
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...zonas-Fische-muessen-warten-_arid,618248.html

*Was für ein Fang! | Domenik (11) angelt 'nen Riesen-Dorsch *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/angeln/online-artikel-36089630.bild.html

*Kommunalwahlen skurril: Ex-Boxweltmeister, Jäger und Angler und ein "Nacktcowboy" kandidieren *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/nachric...in-Nacktcowboy-kandidieren-_arid,1155460.html

*Stadt kümmert sich um Badesee-Streit *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Stadt-kuemmert-sich-um-Badesee-Streit;art1049,4611312

*Viel Unrat in der Schutter *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/viel-unrat-in-der-schutter--85229341.html

*Miro Klose freut sich auf WM 2014: Fische müssen warten *
http://www.t-online.de/sport/fussba...t-sich-auf-wm-2014-fische-muessen-warten.html

*Angler fürchten Barfußläufer *
https://www.volksfreund.de/nachrich...gler-fuerchten-Barfusslaeufer;art8137,3888969

*Christian Schröder für Weltmeisterschaft in den Niederlanden qualifiziert *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...schaft-niederlanden-qualifiziert-3582054.html

*Für den perfekten Herrentag *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Fuer-den-perfekten-Herrentag;art676,868687

* Angler-Beschwerde über Kraftwerke *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Angler-Beschwerde-ueber-Kraftwerke;art1727,8148211

*Unmut über Homosexuellen-Treff am Rande Salzbergens *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/salzberge...uber-homosexuellen-treff-am-rande-salzbergens

*Natur: Am Kraftwerk vorbei *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Am-Kraftwerk-vorbei-id29951052.html

*Angler seit elf Tagen vermisst - Polizei vermutet Unglücksfall *
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk-...agen-vermisst-polizei-vermutet-ungluecksfall/

*Fußballturnier, Angeln und Kart-Fahren *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/k...angeln-und-kart-fahren_a_14,7,3266370910.html

*Angler setzen sich für Artenschutz ein *
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/M...chten/Angler-setzen-sich-fuer-Artenschutz-ein

*Hornhecht mit Gurkensalat *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/lifestyle/article128377655/Hornhecht-mit-Gurkensalat.html

*Wagersrott - Angeln ist ihr Paradies *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswiger-nachrichten/angeln-ist-ihr-paradies-id6656096.html

*Mengen, Kreis Sigmaringen: Auto von Angler versinkt im See *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...-see/-/id=1542/did=13464690/nid=1542/1ey8353/

*Bremer Sommerorte gesucht *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/vermischtes2_artikel,-Bremer-Sommerorte-gesucht-_arid,860600.html

*Liegengelassene Anglerausrüstung löste Suchaktion aus *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernte...ene-anglerausruestung-loeste-suchaktion.story

* Der Angler *
http://www.fr-online.de/eintracht-frankfurt/eintracht-frankfurt-der-angler,1473446,27252788.html

*20-jähriger rettete Fischer in Seenot *
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2649213/


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Kein Artensterben in Werra ? Natürlich.
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeisma...erspricht-befuerchtungen-anglern-3591437.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln sich Private den Klostersee? *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburgische-schweiz/angeln-sich-private-den-see-267243405.html

*ASV Frühauf: *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...uhl/dobrotka-gewinnt-das-pottangeln-1.1721757

* Eintracht Frankfurt *
http://www.fr-online.de/eintracht-frankfurt/eintracht-frankfurt-der-angler,1473446,27252788.html

*Angler feiern erneuerte Mariengrotte *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...rte-Mariengrotte-_arid,10021144_toid,686.html

*Meist geht es friedlich ab: Angler sorgen selbst für Ordnung in Greiz *
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/leben/det...orgen-selbst-fuer-Ordnung-in-Greiz-2124449003

*In Ennepetal haben Angler des Sportfischerei-Vereins in der Ennepe mehrere hundert tote Fische ... *
http://www.radioenneperuhr.de/ennep...ennepe-mehrere-hundert-tote-fische-gefun.html

*Angelsportverein klagt über illegale Partys am Waldsee *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...ueber-illegale-partys-am-waldsee_14176995.htm

* Allein zwischen Fjorden – Angeln in Norwegen *
http://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article128495454/Allein-zwischen-Fjorden-Angeln-in-Norwegen.html

*Angler alle Jahre als gute Gastgeber *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...lle-Jahre-als-gute-Gastgeber;art83444,3368774

*Zahlen und Fakten rund um das Angeln *
http://www.welt.de/reise/article128495412/Zahlen-und-Fakten-rund-um-das-Angeln.html

*Dem Angeln steht nichts mehr entgegen *
http://www.mz-web.de/merseburg-quer...t-nichts-mehr-entgegen,20641044,27272658.html

*Kein Artensterben: K+S widerspricht Befürchtungen von Anglern *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeisma...erspricht-befuerchtungen-anglern-3591437.html

*Die trügerische Schöne *
http://www.gea.de/sport/fussball/die+truegerische+schoene.3722317.htm

* Angeln: Hechte beißen bei Vollmond und Neumond besser *
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...bei-vollmond-und-neumond-besser-a-972309.html

*Piranha: Angler in den Vogesen wird von Fisch gebissen *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/piranha-angler-in-den-vogesen-wird-von-fisch-gebissen-a-972372.html

*Fischwilderei an der Donau *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...les/Fischwilderei-an-der-Donau;art1172,245869

* „Die holen raus, was sie an den Haken bekommen“ *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...zangler-visier-fischereiaufseher-3594215.html

*Drei Angler in Lübecker Bucht aus Seenot gerettet *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...r-in-Luebecker-Bucht-aus-Seenot-gerettet.html

*Stausee neu analysieren - Räte wollen mehr Sicherheit für Angler *
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/e...n-mehr-Sicherheit-fuer-Angler;art4295,2629606

*Einstige Müllkippe ist heute ein Biotop *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...kippe-ist-heute-ein-Biotop-artikel8838125.php

*Angler ziehen 2000 Euro an Land *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/angler-ziehen-2000-euro-an-land-307327805.html

*Wasser von unten und von oben *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...r-Wasser-von-unten-und-von-oben;art217,719100

*Hunderte beim Fischerfest in Krimderode *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...erte-beim-Fischerfest-in-Krimderode-477748710

*Angeln-Schnupperkurs *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/sport/angeln-schnupperkurs/

*Angler fangen bei Vollmond mehr Hechte *
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article128585913/Angler-fangen-bei-Vollmond-mehr-Hechte.html

*Verein des Monats: Die Ilm und vier Teiche sind in Langewiesen in guten Händen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ind-in-Langewiesen-in-guten-Haenden-564205627

* Mit "Simone" auf hoher See *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/ebersberg/ebersberg/simone-hoher-3599730.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Möller Ventures steigt bei JimFish ein *
http://www.vc-magazin.de/news/deals/item/2982-möller-ventures-steigt-bei-jimfish-ein

*"Entwürdigung des Fisches": Tierschützer zeigen Fischereiverein an *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...zer-zeigen-Fischereiverein-an-id30105137.html

*Mittelsachsens Naturteiche glänzen mit Wasserqualität *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...aenzen-mit-Wasserqualitaet-artikel8847309.php

*Straubing: Im Laga-Weiher geangelt *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2014/06/02/im-laga-weiher-geangelt.html

*Rosenfeld: Angeln in Theorie und Praxis *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...xis.0fdb7f8d-e005-427f-aaea-27e303377b60.html

*Zwei junge Angler in der Elbe bei Wedel ertrunken *
http://www.sat1regional.de/justiz-u...r-in-der-elbe-bei-wedel-ertrunken-146676.html

*Fischdiebe angeln Weiher völlig leer *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...be-raeumen-Weiher-voellig-leer;art804,3896879

*Zappelnde Fische in Kinderhänden *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1284895/

*Anglerfest in Eisenberg: Kleine machen diesmal keinen großen Fang *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...machen-diesmal-keinen-grossen-Fang-1443913862

*Angler-Drama bei Wedel | Um 20.55 Uhr fanden Taucher die Ertrunkenen *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/elbe/taucher-finden-ertrunkene-36221306.bild.html

*Attacke aus dem See | Angler in den Vogesen von Piranha gebissen *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/fische/piranha-attackiert-angler-36212520.bild.html

*Angeln bei Jungen wieder beliebter*
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Angeln-bei-Jungen-wieder-beliebter;art676,878565

*Abgängiger Oststeirer lag tot in der Raab - steiermark.ORF.at *
http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2650319/

*KirchbergMit Pauken und Trompeten gefeiert *
http://www.marbacher-zeitung.de/inh...ert.dc6375be-56e9-4831-bf37-13553ad13fbf.html

*Prachtexemplare beim Preisangeln *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Prachtexemplare-beim-Preisangeln;art769,8160673
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Cool, es gibt noch richtige Preisangeln!

*Kapitaler Fang an der Angel *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Kapitaler-Fang-an-der-Angel;art779,8160921

*Angler bestohlen- Kellertür aufgehebelt- Kennzeichendiebstähle *
http://osthessen-news.de/n1249407/p...ert-r-aufgehebelt--kennzeichendiebst-hle.html

*Angler finden Cannabis in Blumentöpfen am Kanalufer *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/angler-finden-cannabis-in-blumentoepfen-am-36226762.bild.html

*Angler aus der kalten Ostsee gerettet *
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/angler-aus-der-kalten-ostsee-gerettet-41948

*Drama auf der Elbe: Zwei Angler tot  *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/Drama-auf-der-Elbe-Zwei-Angler-tot,angler182.html

* Wedel - Bootsunfall gibt Rätsel auf *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/wedel-schulauer-tageblatt/bootsunfall-gibt-raetsel-auf-id6730651.html

*Angler stellen sich und ihr Hobby vor *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/kultur/angler-stellen-sich-und-ihr-hobby-vor_a_15,0,386527800.html

* Kleines Mädchen mit großem Fang *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/hoyerswerda/Kleines-Maedchen-mit-grossem-Fang;art1060,4623444

*Wandern, Angeln und Plantschen: Der Walchensee: Voralpine Angel-Oase und Ruhepol *
http://www.focus.de/regional/muench...e-angler-paradies-und-ruhepol_id_3868114.html

*Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/kreis-kassel/angeln-ohne-fisch-wasser-3606724.html

*Angler laden zum Seenachtsfest*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...um-Seenachtsfest-_arid,10025246_toid,639.html

*Lachs- und Dorschangeln in Rügens Küstengewässern *
http://www.presseschleuder.com/2014/06/lachs-und-dorschangeln-in-rugens-kustengewassern/

*Angelsportverein Hungen feiert 40-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...en-_arid,500614_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,47.html

*Entspannen mit Nachwirkungen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...g-Entspannen-mit-Nachwirkungen;art803,3898938

*Mit grünem Hemd und kleinem Vereinswappen *
https://www.volksfreund.de/nachrich...Hemd-und-kleinem-Vereinswappen;art751,3898939

*Olympiareife Leistung *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg-kreis/olympiareife-leistung_a_15,0,386492441.html

*Hechte sind ganz verrückt nach dem Mond *
http://diepresse.com/home/science/3815829/Hechte-sind-ganz-verruckt-nach-dem-Mond

*Wieder zwei Tote in der Elbe: Warum ist unser Fluss so gefährlich? *
http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/wied...r-fluss-so-gefaehrlich-,5067140,27329714.html

*Weiher in Schloßig wieder frei fürs Angeln *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Schlossig-wieder-frei-fuers-Angeln-1634291383

*Junge Sportfischer zelten und angeln *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/l...scher-zelten-und-angeln_a_15,0,477646327.html

*Rund 50 Angler kämpfen um Jubiläumspokal *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1285930/

*Klettern, angeln und wandern*
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Klettern-angeln-und-wandern;art742,8166305

*Ertappter Schwarzangler "ein dicker Fisch" *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/id_69708694/ertappter-schwarzangler-ein-dicker-fisch-.html

*Ein Idyll für Angler *
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_guetersloh/guetersloh/guetersloh/11142436_Ein_Idyll_fuer_Angler.html

*Mitten in den Wallanlagen | Bremer angelt Riesen-Wels *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/angeln/riesen-wels-in-wallanlagen-36264462.bild.html

*Kreis Kleve: Wasserschutzpolizei ermittelt gegen Angler aus Kleve *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...rmittelt-gegen-angler-aus-kleve-aid-1.4288510

*Von Abend bis zwölf: Diese 785 Wörter sollen künftig alle Grundschüler verbindlich lernen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...ig-alle-Grundschueler-verbindlich-lernen.html
*Anmerkung der Red.:* Immerhin, Angel, Angeln und Angler gehören zum Grundwortschatz - Angelfischer nicht...

* Schießen und offenes Angeln *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsch/schiessen-und-offenes-angeln_a_15,0,561933726.html

*Angler sind die besten Schützen *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-sind-die-besten-Schuetzen;art777,8168497

*Bleialfer Angler verhindern Fischraub *
https://www.volksfreund.de/nachrich...r-Angler-verhindern-Fischraub;art8111,3900486

*Angelclub 66 Köthen - Hartnäckiges Wasser *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/angelclub-66-koethen-hartnaeckiges-wasser,20641024,27361642.html

*Peta zeigt den Auer Fischerverein an *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...zer-zeigen-Fischereiverein-an-id30105137.html

*Königsfischen: Schmid und Müller angeln sich die Titel*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Mueller-angeln-sich-die-Titel-id30120412.html

*Petri Heil *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/osterholz_artikel,-Petri-Heil-_arid,868647.html

*Mittelsachsens Naturteiche glänzen mit Wasserqualität *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...aenzen-mit-Wasserqualitaet-artikel8847309.php

*ASV lädt zum Freundschaftsangeln ein *
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/29916-asv-laedt-zum-freundschaftsangeln-ein

*Jenseits der Schokoladenseite *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/politik/article128834677/Jenseits-der-Schokoladenseite.html

*Angler essen in Sibirien ihre Kameraden auf *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article128832211/Angler-essen-in-Sibirien-ihren-Kameraden-auf.html

*Anglerreisen Angelschein und Sein *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/anglerreisen-angelschein-und-sein-12978370.html
*Anmerkung der Red.:* LESENSWERT!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Blindgänger im Fluss: Angler zieht Handgranate aus der Alz *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberbayern/handgranate-alz-gefunden-100.html

*"Mein Rat zum heißen Wochenende:" von cab *
http://www.mactechnews.de/gallery/picture/Mein-Rat-zum-heissen-Wochenende-92671.html?page=last

*Anglerreisen Angelschein und Sein *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/anglerreisen-angelschein-und-sein-12978370.html

*Nach Unglück mit zwei Toten: Wie gefährlich ist die Elbe? *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...oten-wie-gefaehrlich-ist-die-elbe-d40041.html

*Furth im Wald/Drachensee: Geldbörse aus unversperrten PKW entwendet *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...ldboerse-aus-unversperrten-pkw-entwendet.html

*Pfingsten bei den Bad Lobensteiner Sportanglern mit Karpfen und Kois *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...-Sportanglern-mit-Karpfen-und-Kois-1263369410

*Schützenfest in Fleestedt: "Der Angler" sucht einen Nachfolger *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...der-angler-sucht-einen-nachfolger-d39995.html

*Anangeln der Angelfischer am Angelhäuser Teich *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...Angelfischer-am-Angelhaeuser-Teich-1384495440

*10 000 Liter Heizöl laufen in den Rhein: Umweltalarm ausgelöst *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...ufen-in-den-rhein-umweltalarm-ausgeloest.html

*Gute Bilanz trotz Hitze *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/lokales/buerstadt/gute-bilanz-trotz-hitze_14215377.htm

*Königsfischen: Werner Guggenmos hatte Prachtforelle am Haken *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-hatte-Prachtforelle-am-Haken-id30148822.html

*Stars an Bord: Promis beim Angeln, Schwimmen und Feiern am Meer *
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh...ln-schwimmen-und-feiern-am-meer-a-972017.html

*Zoff am Starnberger Dampfersteg: Selbsternannter See-Wächter zerbricht Angeln *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...er-see-waechter-zerbricht-angeln-3620662.html

*Ihr größter Traum: Eine dicke Forelle am Haken *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...m-Eine-dicke-Forelle-am-Haken-id30141432.html

*Vorsicht, die Suppe kommt! | Riesige Nebelbank kriecht über den Michigansee *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/new...chtueber-den-lake-michigan-36328568.bild.html

*Seenachtsfest lockt viele Angler an *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-viele-Angler-an-_arid,10028994_toid,639.html

*Obduktionsbericht: Verunglückte Angler sind ertrunken *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...icht-Verunglueckte-Angler-sind-ertrunken.html

*Verunglückte Angler bei Wedel ertrunken *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...Verunglueckte-Angler-bei-Wedel-ertrunken.html

*Boot kentert auf der Elbe: Paddler nach Gewitter gerettet *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...-der-Elbe-Paddler-nach-Gewitter-gerettet.html

*Allerhand Aale für den Boddensee *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1287826/

*Anglerfest am Golzower Strom doch noch gerettet *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1287851/

*Schwarzangler verurteilt *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/schwarzangler-verurteilt-id9457416.html

* Neues Angelrevier am Kanal *
http://www.cn-online.de/lokales/news/neues-angelrevier-am-kanal.html

*Düsseldorf: Geldstrafe für 50-Jährigen wegen Fischwilderei im Rhein *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...en-wegen-fischwilderei-im-rhein-aid-1.4304937

*Angler hört Kinderschreie: Polizeitaucher am Hohenwarte-Stausee im Einsatz *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...r-am-Hohenwarte-Stausee-im-Einsatz-1098969164

*Dietfurt: Schleusenfest der Angler *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/beilngries/Dietfurt-Schleusenfest-der-Angler;art601,2925669

*"Acht Tage nach dem Tod zweier Angler bei Wedel meldet ein Zeuge ein verunglücktes Kajak. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/kajak-ung...tz-der-retter-auf-der-elbe--/de/News/37357429

*Zehnjähriger angelt Riesenfisch *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...um/zehnjaehriger-angelt-riesenfisch-1.1662048

*Marcel Siem angelt Top-Platzierung *
http://www.golf.de/turnierspecials/tour/us-open-2014/news.cfm?objectid=60102832

*Selber Fischer angeln sich bei Hitze zahlreiche Pokale *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...h-bei-Hitze-zahlreiche-Pokale;art2457,3399459

*Störtebeker-Tour der Aller-Weser-Hochsee-Angler auf der Ostsee mit 39 Teilnehmern *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ochsee-angler-ostsee-teilnehmern-3626761.html

*Landpartie wird zum Angelausflug *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/finsterwalde/Landpartie-wird-zum-Angelausflug;art1057,4635001

*| Die Tiergeschichten der Leser-Reporter *
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreport...arpfen-ist-wirklich-grooss-36358464.bild.html

*Kreisanglerverband Perleberg bemängelt Planungsfehler / Ingenieurbüro sucht Dialog *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/fischfalle-im-auwald-id6825326.html

*Kinderschreie: Intensive Suche am Stausee bisher ohne Ergebnis *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...Stausee-bisher-ohne-Ergebnis;art83467,3399304

*Landesbehörde gibt Anglerverein mehr Zeit für See-Sanierung *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...erverein-mehr-zeit-see-sanierung-3628075.html

*Notfälle: Leiche in Elbe entdeckt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachsen-anhalt/notfaelle-leiche-in-elbe-entdeckt_id_3916567.html

*Wie einst die römischen Kirchenfürsten *
http://www.nzz.ch/lebensart/reise/wie-einst-die-roemischen-kirchenfuersten-1.18320692

*Bei der WM auf der Jagd nach Raubfischen *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/eife...-jagd-nach-raubfischen,16064602,27471626.html

*Im Motorboot hinaus auf den Atlantik *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1288461/

*Angeblicher Kontrolleur verweist Angler vom See – "weil Aussiedler hier verboten sind" *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...m-See-weil-Aussiedler-hier-verboten-sind.html

* Sonntag großer Volksangeltag in Parchim *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/sonntag-grosser-volksangeltag-id6833391.html

* Christoph Echtler heißt der neue Jungfischerkönig *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...er-heisst-neue-jungfischerkoenig-3629622.html

* "Kontrolleur" schickt Angler weg: Aussiedler sind hier verboten *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...Angler-weg-Aussiedler-sind-hier-verboten.html

*Preise für Naturschutz zu Wasser, an Land und in der Luft *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...ser-an-Land-und-in-der-Luft-_arid,874145.html

*Online-Angelschein in Ungarn erhältlich *
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/6105/online-angelschein-in-ungarn-erhaeltlich.html

*Verein des Monats: Langewiesener Angler wollen ihr Vereinsheim sanieren *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...ler-wollen-ihr-Vereinsheim-sanieren-761593177

* Sonnig und trocken bei milden Temperaturen *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/panorama/wolken-ueberdecken-fast-die-komplette-nordhaelfte-1.1663754


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fischen und das Glück an der Angel *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...7358/fischen-und-das-glueck-an-der-angel.html

*Toller Hecht *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nachrichten/panorama/artikel/toller-hecht/1077277/toller-hecht.html

*Allzweckwaffe gegen Angler *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/sport/article129111093/Allzweckwaffe-gegen-Angler.html

*Was man zum Angeln unbedingt benötigt *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...6/was-man-zum-angeln-unbedingt-benoetigt.html

*"Schon im Jahre 1946 schlossen sich die "Angler" des Hallstättersees zu einer ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/vereinsfischen-der-hallstaetter-sportfischer--/de/News/37427931

*Petri Heil : 50 Jahre Angeln in Wedendorf *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/50-jahre-angeln-in-wedendorf-id6865026.html

*Angler mussten auf König Fußball keine Rücksicht nehmen *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...ussball-keine-Ruecksicht-nehmen;art676,899185

*Angler-Fest in Enkirch *
https://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/region/mosel/kurz/Kurz-Angler-Fest-in-Enkirch;art778,3909751

*Junge Plessaer Angler erfolgreich beim diesjährigen Kreishegefischen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...iesjaehrigen-Kreishegefischen;art1059,4639007

*Angler angezeigt*
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1289350/

*Schrecklicher Unglück in Leuben | Rollifahrer beim Angeln gestorben *
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden...e/rollstuhlfahrer-ertrinkt-36415798.bild.html

*Junior-Angler Jonas hat einen dicken Fisch am Haken *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...nas-hat-einen-dicken-Fisch-am-Haken-801398745

*Überwältigende Hilfsbereitschaft *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/wedel-sch...rwaeltigende-hilfsbereitschaft-id6867711.html

*200-Kilo-Fisch fordert Angler eine Stunde*
http://www.moz.de/nachrichten/brandenburg/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1289781/

*5900 Angel-Tage und 3226 Kilogramm Fisch *
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(76100)

*Großer Wels an der Angel : Der Fisch seines Lebens*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ser-Wels-an-der-Angel-Der-Fisch-seines-Lebens

*Fischer und Vogelschützer stellen Pläne für Baggersee bei Wullenstetten vor *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis...ggersee-bei-Wullenstetten-vor;art4333,2656501

*Angeln beim Jugendzeltlager des Angelclubs in Eberschütz *
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...s-Angelclubs-in-Eberschuetz-_arid,353449.html

*Ein Kleinod wurde erwachsen *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/ein-kleinod-wurde-erwachsen-id6879416.html

*Basteln, angeln, tauchen *
http://www.berliner-woche.de/nachri...reie-plaetze-fuer-kinder-in-der-villa-frieda/

*Anneliese und Alex Pogga 60 Jahre verheiratet / Angeln und Garten als Hobbys *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...verheiratet-angeln-garten-hobbys-3640061.html

*Sportfischer zelten *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/sportfischer-zelten_a_15,0,1768274897.html

*Angeln und reisen statt Boxer trainieren *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1290555/

*Winnenden: Jugend angelt „mit Herz“ *
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.winnenden-jugend-angelt-mit-herz.50d3fe12-919b-4260-8add-9f1c2fb40739.html

*Blutige Köpfe schmälern Urlaubsfeeling *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/blutige-koepfe-schmaelern-urlaubsfeeling-197788206.html

*Aktiver Umgang mit der Natur *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1290706/

*Buntes: Angler findet Tresor im Kanal *
http://www.focus.de/regional/wolfsburg/buntes-angler-findet-tresor-im-kanal_id_3934530.html

*Brotdorfer Angler feiern Jubiläum am Vereinsweiher *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...n/Abendessen-Angler-Jubilaeen;art2800,5321191

*Donaueschingen: Damit es keinen Ärger mehr gibt *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ibt.a4724c55-f9a1-4c62-bd2b-6b50c738a7ec.html

*In der Einöde gerät die Welt aus den Fugen *
http://www.bluewin.ch/de/entertainm...er-einoede-geraet-die-welt-aus-den-fugen.html

*Rostock - Mühlenteich in Evershagen ist wieder neu erlebbar *
http://www.nordic-market.de/news/15...ich_in_evershagen_ist_wieder_neu_erlebbar.htm

*Fischen mit einem ungewöhnlichen Konzept *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=92209

* Heidebad lud zum Heimat- und Anglerfest ein *
http://hallespektrum.de/nachrichten...bad-lud-zum-heimat-und-anglerfest-ein/102761/

*Angler rettet Pensionistin *
http://www.regionaljournal.at/index...aff064a93dc936be9ff9120ba4308a&bezirk=Villach

* Frauenleiche in Krakower See *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/frauenleiche-in-krakower-see-id6928506.html

*72-Jährige rettete Fischer aus Gail *
http://kaernten.orf.at/news/stories/2653947/

*Angler versuchen in Höchstadt ihr Glück *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...suchen-in-Hoechstadt-ihr-Glueck;art215,737330

*74 Angler beim Königsfischen *
http://www.selb-live.de/ihre-details/6747-74-angler-beim-koenigsfischen.html

*Baiersbronn: Motto: Der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sch.c9a528a6-ff17-4d9b-b5df-64c80cd6e69b.html

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Jugendliche angeln in der Nacht *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.f9028cd1-84ce-4225-912e-4c79c0f5a7d2.html

*Weißer Hai schnappt Anglern Köderkübel weg *
http://www.heute.at/kurioses/art23706,1032970

*Mittelfeldspieler Kyle Beckerman: Neben Fußball genießt Beckerman Raggae Musik und Angeln *
http://www.epochtimes.de/Mittelfeld...ckerman-Raggae-Musik-und-Angeln-a1162173.html

*Theater auf dem Schaumberg *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...r-1950-Parfuem-Theater-Tholey;art2799,5325454

*Zeller Filmnächte: Das Angeln um die Stimmen geht weiter *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...-um-die-Stimmen-geht-weiter;art372455,7038258

*Neues Parlament angelt sich den Mochowsee *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1291977/


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Thüringer Landesverband lässt Angler an der langen Leine zappeln *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Angler-an-der-langen-Leine-zappeln-764796648


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Thüringer Landesverband lässt Angler an der langen Leine zappeln *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...-Angler-an-der-langen-Leine-zappeln-764796648

*Kriminalität: Angler fängt Schläge in Schkopau *
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachse...r-faengt-schlaege-in-schkopau_id_3941826.html

*Suche nach Angler am Tegernsee: Polizeiboot wegen Personalnot nicht im Einsatz *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...-wegen-personalnot-nicht-einsatz-3649101.html

*Müll: Ortsbürgermeister Linden prangert die Angler an *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...r-Linden-prangert-die-Angler-an;art680,908088

*Video vorab: Fliegende Fische (zur Sendung am 29.06., 17:00 Uhr) | Video verfügbar bis 24.06.2019 *
http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/suesswasserfische-100.html

*Königsfischen: Tierschützer zeigen Angler an *
http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/...ierschuetzer-zeigen-Angler-an;art2388,3425581

*Sommerferienprogramm : Von Angeln bis Voltigieren *
http://www.azonline.de/Muensterland...mmerferienprogramm-Von-Angeln-bis-Voltigieren

*Fische für Fotos missbraucht – Für Staatsanwalt Verstoß gegen Tierschutz *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...walt-verstoss-gegen-tierschutz--86651849.html

*"Da muss man richtig rackern" *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/wasserburg/muss-richtig-rackern-3655961.html

*Stelldichein der Angelexperten und Promis *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/w...ngelexperten-und-promis_a_16,0,414562036.html

*Kormorane plündern Teich der Angelsportfreunde Urberach*
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...teich-angelsportfreunde-urberach-3654418.html

*Reutlingen Angler finden Toten im Neckar *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...eckar/-/id=1622/did=13650340/nid=1622/95sbn4/

*Lesung von und mit Günter Diesel im Rahmen der Jahresausstellung des Kunstvereins Sulzbach *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...er-Diesel-Fische-Kunstvereine;art2811,5327548

*Prüfung und Ausflug *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg-kreis/pruefung-und-ausflug_a_16,0,329512659.html

*Tierschützer zeigen Angler an *
http://www.np-coburg.de/regional/fr...erschuetzer-zeigen-Angler-an;art83462,3428313

*NEUE WEBSITE : Von Angeln bis Wandern: Alle Sport-Angebote auf einen Blick *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...sport-angebote-auf-einen-blick-id6971901.html

*"A seasick angler who was out in a small boat for the first time in 20 years has hooked a ..." *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/record-catch-for-seasick-angler--/de/News/37611684

* Fund: Eine Schildkröte im Karpfenteich *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/schwabmuenchen/Eine-Schildkroete-im-Karpfenteich-id30354152.html

*Sommerfest Angelsportverein Helmarshausen *
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...elsportverein-Helmarshausen-_arid,355496.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln wie die deutschen Promis *
http://www.freie-pressemitteilungen.de/modules.php?name=PresseMitteilungen&file=article&sid=144475

*Vier Tote In Vier Monaten Tiger zerrt Mann vom Boot in die Sümpfe *
http://www.nwzonline.de/panorama/tiger-zerrt-mann-vom-boot-in-die-suempfe_a_16,0,505425300.html

* Horb a. N.: Geplant ist ein idyllisches Kleinod für Angler *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.77eafcbd-90be-40a8-9640-7e18dbcb6798.html

*Ganze Kerle brauchen keine Angelrute *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...anze-kerle-brauchen-keine-angelrute-1.1768094

*Der Elbeschiffer *
http://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft/article129554739/Der-Elbeschiffer.html

*800 Hobby-Angler pro Jahr bekommen Kurzzeit-Erlaubnis *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...ler-pro-jahr-bekommen-kurzzeit-erlaubnis.html

*Zwei Schwerverletzte bei Verkehrsunfall - Angler wird zum Schutzengel *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...sunfall-angler-wird-zum-schutzengel-1.1676187

* Land übernimmt 8O Seen vom Bund *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...nimmt-80-Seen-vom-Bund,privatisierung100.html

*POL-WOB: Aufgefundener Tresor stammt aus Einbruch in Schnellrestaurant *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-w...fundener-tresor-stammt-aus--/de/News/37618278

*Bewunderung für den Retter *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/stade/panorama/bewunderung-fuer-den-retter-d41500.html

*Insassen mit schweren Verletzungen geborgen | BMW rast in Graben – Angler alarmiert Retter *
http://www.bild.de/regional/duessel...all-im-graben-verschwunden-36564932.bild.html

*Sommerfest am Osterteich *
http://www.nh24.de/index.php/panorama/22-allgemein/76789-sommerfest-am-osterteich

*Leipzig im Jahr 1914: Ein Attentat und die nicht mehr heile Welt des 29. Juni *
http://www.l-iz.de/Bildung/Zeitreis...ntat-und-die-nicht-mehr-heile-Welt-56009.html

*Wimbledon Championships : Rafael Nadal fasst neues Vertrauen zu seiner alten Liebe *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/sport/wi...vertrauen-zu-seiner-alten-liebe/10121398.html

*Angler ließen den Grundeln keine Chance *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/ma...ssen-den-Grundeln-keine-Chance;art776,8206107

*26 Jungangler versuchen ihr Glück an der Hammerlache *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...ihr-Glueck-an-der-Hammerlache;art1050,4654035

*Fischdiebstahl in Sommerkahl *
http://primavera24.de/nachrichten/fischdiebstahl-sommerkahl/78775

*Vorbei an Ottermeer und Angelrute *
http://harlinger.de/nachrichten.aspx?ArtikelNr=18276


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Massenandrang beim Sommerfest der Angler in Bad Frankenhausen *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...est-der-Angler-in-Bad-Frankenhausen-398629017

* In den Oberkörper gebissen | Schwimmer überlebt Hai-Attacke in Kalifornien *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/hai...hai-attacke-in-kalifornien-36695548.bild.html

*Der Otter in Ceauşescus Grube *
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...ube?_vl_backlink=/home/panorama/welt/index.do

*Pferd rammt Angler Zwei Personen müssen verletzt ins Krankenhaus *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Ostallgaeu...verletzt-ins-Krankenhaus-article10005514.html

*Bärenfichtenweiher aufwändig saniert *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokales/hochtaunus/Baerenfichtenweiher-aufwaendig-saniert;art690,926462

* Der ASV Blitzkuhle weckt die Neugier auf den Angelsport *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...die-neugier-auf-den-angelsport-id9562073.html

*Geburtstag am idyllischen See *
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/lokal...ms/geburtstag-am-idyllischen-see_14301325.htm

*Wer folgt Hans Heid ins hohe Ehrenamt? *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...r-folgt-hans-heid-ins-hohe-ehrenamt-1.1781439

*Steinbachs Angler sind oft bei befreundeten Vereinen zu Gast *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/hochtaunu...i-befreundeten-Vereinen-zu-Gast;art690,927106

*Zwei Angler am Edersee von Unwetter überrascht *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/korbach-waldeck/zwei-angler-unwetter-ueberrascht-3682549.html

*Street-Fishing in Paris: Angeln, aber nicht essen  *
http://video.tagesspiegel.de/street-fishing-in-paris-angeln-aber-nicht-essen.html

*Video zeigt Attacke - Hai-Opfer: "ich dachte schon, jetzt ist es vorbei" *
http://www.krone.at/Welt/Hai-Opfer_...st_es_vorbei-Video_zeigt_Attacke-Story-411082

*Fischerfest des ASK Stommeln-Pulheim *
http://www.werbekurier.de/rag-vsw-wk/docs/921384

*Michael Gräf grüßt als Anglerkönig *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kulmbach/Michael-Graef-gruesst-als-Anglerkoenig;art312,750079

*Fishing Masters Show Wo nicht nur Promis am Haken hängen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/k...-haken-haengen_a_16,0,1322072583-refhome.html

*Frauenpower – vor und hinter den Kulissen *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...enpower-vor-und-hinter-den-kulissen-1.1783320

*Angler : Casting mal ganz anders *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Nienborg/1643700-Angler-Casting-mal-ganz-anders

* Angler hatten gut zu tun *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wehr/angler-hatten-gut-zu-tun--87219201.html

*Dem Springkraut geht's am Wochenende an den Kragen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-...-s-am-wochenende-an-den-kragen--87218020.html

*Angelverbot: Politik rudert wieder zurück *
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/125218/Angelverbot-Politik-rudert-wieder-zurueck

*Wilderer bei illegalem Fischfang ertappt *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...illegalem-Fischfang-ertappt;art152783,2935269

*Verseuchtes Wasser abgepumpt *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/verseuchtes-wasser-abgepumpt-id9572102.html

*Fisch schmackhaft zubereitet *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Fisch-schmackhaft-zubereitet;art677,930283

*Team Stützkow gewinnt Spaßregatta *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1299540/

*Besigheim: Angler fürchten den Stocherkahn *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ahn.07742b4f-7334-4acf-b38b-8dbbeeac4dc0.html

*Raunheimer Angler beklagen sich über Badegäste auf dem Sandwerk-Betriebsgelände am Waldsee *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...werk-betriebsgelaende-am-waldsee_14312211.htm

*Riesen-Gras wuchert im Biotop *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/riesen-gras-wuchert-im-biotop

*Wasserleiche aus dem Rhein geborgen *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/be...ein-ist-vermisster-Mannheimer;art1252,5209071

*Nach dem Triumph ist vor dem Triumph *
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/fussball/article129983509/Nach-dem-Triumph-ist-vor-dem-Triumph.html

* Peta zeigt unterfränkische Angler an *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Peta-zeigt-unterfraenkische-Angler-an;art1727,8225781

*ASV Rohrhof: Freizeitfischer ermitteln ihren Ortsmeister *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ung/bruhl/wer-wird-der-beste-angler-1.1789114

*Feiern und schlemmen im schmucken Naherholungsgebiet *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...eich-Schwenkbraten-Sportwarte;art4784,5348024

*Streit um Nutzung der Emmer: Kanuten und Angler liegen im Clinch *
http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...mmer_Kanuten_und_Angler_liegen_im_Clinch.html

*200 Gäste trotzen dem Schmuddelregen *
http://www.sonntags-post.de/rag-spo/docs/924983/pulheim

* Umfrage: Sind Hobbyangler Tierquäler? *
http://www.tiergesundheit-aktuell.de/kleintiere/aktuelles-1603.php

*Einigung im Angler-Streit in Sicht *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Luebeck/Einigung-im-Angler-Streit-in-Sicht

*Seit Juni vermisst | Polizei sucht Birgit Friedel (49) *
http://www.bild.de/regional/muenchen/fahndungen/ingolstaedterin-vermisst-36776986.bild.html

*Dresdner Anglerverein startet Aktion "Saubere Gewässer" *
http://www.dnn-online.de/dresden/we...n-startet-Aktion-Saubere-Gewaesser-1794919714

*Peta kritisiert Welszucht in Burggrumbach *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Peta-kritisiert-Welszucht-Fische-leiden;art1727,8228006

*Gelbe Wolke auf der Lossa *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...specific/Gelbe-Wolke-auf-der-Lossa-1534566375

*Würmermangel macht Anglern in den USA zu schaffen *
http://www.wsj.de/article/SB10001424052702303473204580025122379783904.html?mod=googlenews_wsjde

*Fischerkönig rollt mit dem Traktor an *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...scherkonig-rollt-mit-dem-traktor-an-1.1792758

*Angler und Raubfische sollen helfen: Zu viele Fische im Volksgartenweiher *
http://www.ksta.de/innenstadt/angle...e-im-volksgartenweiher,15187556,27810456.html

*Schnupperangeln zum Vereinsjubiläum *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/hoyerswerda/Schnupperangeln-zum-Vereinsjubilaeum;art1060,4670752

*"Recklinghausen (ots) - Ein 33-jähriger Herner Angler nächtigte am Sonntag in einem Zelt im ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizeipraesidium-recklinghausen-pol-re-datteln--/de/News/37831270

*Wissenschaft: Walforscher: Buckelwal bereits länger in der Ostsee *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...see.5f8838dd-f68d-44c7-8680-fdded2930542.html

*Hobby : Angeln: Kinder sind eingeladen *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeutsche-rundschau/angeln-kinder-sind-eingeladen-id7159256.html

*Dieses Hemd soll Angler für Fische unsichtbar machen *
http://www.gizmodo.de/2014/07/15/dieses-hemd-soll-angler-fuer-fische-unsichtbar-machen.html

* Kleve: Spiel, Sport und Spaß für Jugendliche *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/kleve/spiel-sport-und-spass-fuer-jugendliche-aid-1.4389682

*Vorverkauf fürs Leipziger Entenrennen hat begonnen – Erlöse kommen Anglern zu Gute *

*Vorverkauf fürs Leipziger Entenrennen hat begonnen – Erlöse kommen Anglern zu Gute *
http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/ci...mmen-anglern-zu-gute/r-citynews-a-246820.html

* Schön am Neckar *
http://www.nuertinger-stattzeitung.de/index.php?link=news_detail&selCat=6&nid=1496

*Ermüdendes Warten auf den ersten Biss *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/n...-Warten-auf-den-ersten-Biss-_arid,899050.html

*Anglerfest am Ginsterweg: Frische Forellen und beliebte Schlager am Weiher *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...d-beliebte-Schlager-am-Weiher;art48711,938500

*Salzkotten-Niederntudorf Heilbutt überragt Hochseeangler *
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_pad...1183132_Heilbutt_ueberragt_Hochseeangler.html

*Angler finden leblose 69-Jährige in Fluss *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...gler-finden-leblose-69-Jaehrige-in-Fluss.html

*Gesellschaft: Rihanna macht es vor: Angler-Hut ziert Frauenköpfe *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...pfe.417cf777-9edd-4fe3-a303-b9eb6d35b45e.html

*Angler stürzt in Isar: tot *
http://www.tz.de/muenchen/region/angler-stuerzt-freising-isar-tot-tz-3706087.html

*Alfons Kopp neuer Anglerkönig *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...fons-Kopp-neuer-Anglerkoenig;art21915,8235095

*Walforscher: Buckelwal bereits länger in der Ostsee *
http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...&kat=40&artikel=110645151&red=1&ausgabe=66446

*Mode: Szene-Telegramm: Alte Hüte und neue Farben*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/mode/mode-szene-telegramm-alte-huete-und-neue-farben_id_3998703.html

*Nagold /Rottenburg Angler finden leblose 69-Jährige in Fluss *
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...eblose-69-Jaehrige-in-Fluss-_arid,265848.html

* Für Wotawa hat sich weite Reise gelohnt *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...wotawa-hat-sich-weite-reise-gelohnt-1.1799959

*Das Wasserparadies *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/fra...paradies-mit-neuem-Nordstrand;art1727,8237774

* Die Fischwaage hat nicht allzu viel zu tun *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...chwaage-hat-nicht-allzu-viel-zu-tun-1.1799794

*Fischer beunruhigen Angler an der Sauer - Fangaktion bei Metzdorf bewegt Gemüter *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-bei-Metzdorf-bewegt-Gemueter;art8128,3941793

*Angler sammeln zehn Müllsäcke voll *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Angler-sammeln-zehn-Muellsaecke-voll-716154913

*Junger Angler rammt sich bei Unfall Messer in den Rücken *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/fo...-Unfall-Messer-in-den-Ruecken;art1052,4676916

*Welzower Angler investieren in Nachwuchs *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Welzower-Angler-investieren-in-Nachwuchs;art1050,4677338

*"Schutz durch Nutzung" - Verbände wollen schonende Landwirtschaft *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...erbaende-wollen-schonende-Landwirtschaft.html

*Geschundene Kreatur *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/ro-ch-gem/geschundene-kreatur-3711008.html

*ASV Frühlauf: *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...uhl/herausforderung-beim-pottangeln-1.1801737

*Peter Pesch ist Volksangel-König *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1303448/

* Angler bieten leckeren Fisch *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-bieten-leckeren-Fisch;art372541,7111379

*Ferienaktion : Angler laden Nachwuchs zum Fischen ein *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...aden-nachwuchs-zum-fischen-ein-id7201121.html

* Angler gehen gegen Springkraut vor *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-Springkraut-vor-_arid,10051908_toid,290.html

*Königsangeln des ASV : Warmes Wasser – träge Fische *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...igsangeln-des-ASV-Warmes-Wasser-traege-Fische

*Beim Ferienspaß hieß es Angeln mit Hegefischerverein am Löschteich.*
http://www.wa.de/lokales/boenen/bei...ln-hegefischerverein-loeschteich-3716262.html

*Donaueschingen Fischerfest am Wolfsbach gut besucht *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.95a91b22-7814-466c-be97-8b53eec32d3e.html

*Angler in Herbsleben feierten 60-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...ben-feierten-60-jaehriges-Bestehen-2078462514

*Golob ist neuer Stadtmeister *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...enheim/golob-ist-neuer-stadtmeister-1.1805353

*Angeln nur mit Prüfung *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1304143/

* Fischerfest ist nach wie vor der Renner *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ist-nach-wie-vor-der-Renner;art372512,7113956

*Himmlische Rasur am Kleinen Kliestower See *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1303818/

*Angler machten an der Saale reiche Beute *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...chten-an-der-Saale-reiche-Beute;art211,764381

*Angler freuen sich über Baustelle *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Angler-freuen-sich-ueber-Baustelle;art1050,4681233

*Erschlagen: Schwanen-Trauer auf dem Kahler Campingsee *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/alzenau/alzenau/art3981,3149240

* Den Fischen in Großer Brake droht Atemnot *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...Grosser-Brake-droht-Atemnot-_arid,904846.html

*Wassenberg: Jugendliche werfen Böller auf Angler *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/wassenberg/jugendliche-werfen-boeller-auf-angler-aid-1.4406584

*HuT-Aufsichtsrat rudert zurück *
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/125745/HuT-Aufsichtsrat-rudert-zurueck

*Verstoß gegen den Tierschutz – oder „Bambi-Ökologie“? *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...-den-tierschutz-oder-bambi-okologie-1.1808703

*Sie landen den ganz großen Wurf *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/landen-ganz-grossen-wurf-3728847.html

*Kreis durfte Kanutour-Anbietern keine Genehmigung erteilen *
http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...our-Anbietern_keine_Genehmigung_erteilen.html

*Urlaub mit Petri Heil *
http://www.touristiklounge.de/tourismusnews/urlaub-mit-petri-heil

*Klaus-Peter Kranke ist seit fast 20 Jahren Kreisfischereiberater : Jetzt hängt er selbst an der Angel *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...eiberater-Jetzt-haengt-er-selbst-an-der-Angel

*Das etwas andere Hobby am Donaukanal *
http://www.oe-journal.at/index_up.h...at/Aktuelles/!2014/0714/W4/32407rkFischen.htm

*Stephan: Sind doch keine Tierquäler *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw.../stephan-sind-doch-keine-tierqualer-1.1812000

*Arbeitsloser Meistertrainer *
http://www.donaukurier.de/sport/eis...e/Arbeitsloser-Meistertrainer;art2619,2942490

*Weeze: Anglerglück an der Niers mit Erholungswert*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...-an-der-niers-mit-erholungswert-aid-1.4410391

* Die lohnende Rückkehr zur Natur *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arn...-natur-an-der-ruhr-in-arnsberg-id9633416.html

*Workshop des Fischereivereins für Kinder : Beim Angeln ist Geduld gefragt *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ns-fuer-Kinder-Beim-Angeln-ist-Geduld-gefragt

* Ein ganz besonderer Tag *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokales/hochtaunus/usinger-land/Ein-ganz-besonderer-Tag;art48706,958742

*Nachts lassen sich die Fische am Pinnower See besonders gut ködern *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/gu...wer-See-besonders-gut-koedern;art1051,4686089

*Schwarzangler am Main ertappt *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Schwarzangler-am-Main-ertappt;art218,768555

*LWSPA-MV: Kontrollen und Ereignisse im Bereich der WSPI Sassnitz *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/lw...ignisse-im-bereich-der-wspi-sassnitz-2-700624

*Gespannt warten, bis der Fisch anbeißt *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Gespannt-warten-bis-der-Fisch-anbeisst;art677,958789

*Stauseefest bietet mehr als Badespaß *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...-bietet-mehr-als-Badespass-artikel8920224.php

*Angler und Naturschützer *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Angler-und-Naturschuetzer;art680,960388

*Gutach: Angler kämpfen bei Sommerfest gegen Überflutung *
http://m.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inh...ung.d931223b-5068-427d-adb1-2ef6d37f2eed.html

*Angeln für die eigene Tasche *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-fuer-die-eigene-tasche-2892557.html

*Kleine Angler mit großen Fischen *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Bad-Schwartau/Kleine-Angler-mit-grossen-Fischen

*Zwei Millionen Liter in Meppener Gewässer Handy im Teich: 16-Jähriger will See in Toilette ... *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/ar...ich-16-jahriger-will-see-in-toilette-abpumpen

*Bezirksjugendfischertage in Katlenburg *
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...rsicht/Bezirksjugendfischertage-in-Katlenburg

*Fischer laufen gegen Kraftwerk Sturm *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...953/fischer-laufen-gegen-kraftwerk-sturm.html

*Ein Silvesterkarpfen für den weitesten Stiefelwurf *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...er-den-weitesten-Stiefelwurf;art83439,3448104

*Catch-and-Release-Fischerei Angeln nur für die Fototrophäe *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...aee.86e18349-8cf0-42b2-b83e-5f681c25dc00.html

*Park Manhagen: Wildangler und Hunde gefährden Wasservögel in Großhansdorf *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sto...gefaehrden-Wasservoegel-in-Grosshansdorf.html

* Inseln im Hegebach bleiben unangetastet *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/Inseln-im-Hegebach-bleiben-unangetastet-artikel8897188.php

*Eichstätt: Ehrung beim Fischerfest von 18. bis 20. Juli *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Eichstaett-Angler-suchen-Koenig;art575,2935765

*Zoff ums Königsfischen: Warum Tierschützer 44 Trennfelder Angler anzeigen *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/marktheidenfeld/martheidenfeld/art11878,3133349

* Oase an der Donau *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neu-ulm/Oase-an-der-Donau-id30542807.html

*Peta zeigt unterfränkische Angler an *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Peta-zeigt-unterfraenkische-Angler-an;art1727,8225781

*BUND-Fotowettbewerb: Fluss-Bilder einreichen und Kajak gewinnen! *
http://www.02elf.net/panorama/bund-fotowettbewerb-fluss-bilder-einreichen-und-kajak-gewinnen-665250

*Kinder lernen Angeln als Sport kennen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...lernen-angeln-als-sport-kennen-id9594355.html

*Wettbewerb hat in Quernheim eine lange Tradition/Gefangene Fisch wieder in die Freiheit entlassen *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...-fisch-wieder-freiheit-entlassen-3703129.html

*Angeln steht auf dem Stundenplan der Kaiserpfalz-Realschule *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...nplan-der-kaiserpfalz-realschule_14340142.htm

*Angeln mit den Jungen Jägern *
http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/angeln-mit-den-jungen-jaegern/

*Zum Makrelenangeln *
http://www.nwzonline.de/nordenham/zum-makrelenangeln_a_16,0,2554312127.html

*Wo bleiben die Aale? *
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/redaktion/redaktion/aktuell/data_anzeigen.php?dataid=110413

*Private Paddeltouren verboten *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1304504/

* 2,20 Meter lang, 95 Kilo schwer | Mann angelt größten Fisch Großbritanniens*
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/fis...ten-fisch-grossbritanniens-36933676.bild.html

*Heinsberg: Beim Angeln durch Böller verletzt *
http://www.02elf.net/rechtswesen/heinsberg-beim-angeln-durch-boeller-verletzt-689891

*Angler lassen Jugend an die Rute *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Angler-lassen-Jugend-an-die-Rute;art677,953211

*Petrijünger trafen sich in Sulecin *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1304950/

*Verstoß gegen den Tierschutz – oder „Bambi-Ökologie“? *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...-den-tierschutz-oder-bambi-okologie-1.1808703

*Sternberg : Angeln mit Handicap zum 20. Mal *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/angeln-mit-handicap-zum-20-mal-id7238186.html

* Das kleine Ostsee-ABC *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/nachrichten/ratgeber/leben/art383943,5366263#.U9iEI_l_tbI

*Freecamper - mit dem Wohnmobil auf Wasser *
http://www.caravaning.de/aktuell/freecamper-neue-services-im-netz-6563405.html

*Warnemünde : Zum Angeln auf die Ostsee *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/zum-angeln-auf-die-ostsee-id7250131.html

*Einkaufswagen im Naturschutzgebiet am Großen Parsick *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...chutzgebiet-am-grossen-parsick-id9635364.html

*Die schönsten Angelteiche - auch ohne Angelschein *
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...-auch-ohne-Angelschein_article1406463823.html

*Wengelsdorf war sehr guter Gastgeber *
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wis...687/Wengelsdorf_war_sehr_guter_Gastgeber.html

* spektakulärer Fund : Ein Meteorit aus der Schlei? *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswig...tisch-guter-fang-in-der-schlei-id7259186.html

*Auf den Spuren der Wildkatze *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Auf-den-Spuren-der-Wildkatze;art23460,8254370

*Nobbi vom Imbisswagen macht den Erlenhof stark *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sto...vom-Imbisswagen-macht-den-Erlenhof-stark.html

*Warum heißt ein Meppener Angelverein „Catch and Kill“? *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/artikel/494223/warum-heisst-ein-meppener-angelverein-catch-and-kill

*Nachtangeln am Glinziger Oberteich *
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de...43204-nachtangeln-am-glinziger-oberteich.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Sulz a. N.: Angler erfüllen sich großen Traum *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aum.bc31abd6-6bea-4ba1-9bc8-1efe60c863e8.html

*Zuschuss für Angler und Naturfreunde *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/zuschuss-fuer-angler-und-naturfreunde--88210521.html

*Eineinhalb Stunden Kampf mit Riesenwaller *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Eineinhalb-Stunden-Kampf-mit-Riesenwaller;art218,771369

*Theo Brüning gewinnt Angeln um Seniorenpokal / ... *
http://www.azonline.de/Gescher/1670...t-ein-vorsichtiger-Biss-dann-spannender-Drill

*Rauschender Abschied für ein "Lehrer-Urgestein" *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...ender-Abschied-fuer-ein-Lehrer-Urgestein.html

*Teich ins Klo: „Hätte doch fast geklappt“ *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/artikel/494772/teich-ins-klo-hatte-doch-fast-geklappt

*Die Gemeinde entdeckt den Hobbyfischer *
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/moehnesee/gemeinde-entdeckt-hobbyfischer-3742072.html

*Der Erlebnissommer kann beginnen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...n-Ueberlingen-kann-beginnen;art372495,7138929

*Hideaway Beach Resort & Spa auf den Malediven: Fliegenfischen in luxuriöser Urlaubsatmosphäre *
http://www.02elf.net/allgemein/hide...chen-in-luxurioeser-urlaubsatmosphaere-711674

*Statt Reusen künftig per Angel *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1307518/

*Fresenbrügge : Lebensräume von Fisch und Biber kennengelernt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigslu...-fisch-und-biber-kennengelernt-id7293411.html

*Warmes Dankeschön für kalte Finger *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...nkeschoen-fuer-kalte-Finger-_arid,911246.html

*Verkehrspolizist“ geht in Pension *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/verkehrspolizist-geht-in-pension-id7294901.html

*Jerzy aus Warschau sucht Hans in Jena *
http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/warschau_jena100.html

*Experte verteidigt umstrittene Angel-Methode in Lahr *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...trittene-angel-methode-in-lahr--88206655.html

*Wo die Fische längst Reißaus nehmen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Wo-die-Fische-laengst-Reissaus-nehmen;art1050,4691713

*Handy-im-Teich-Posse: Magnete sollen es jetzt retten  *
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Handy-im-Teich-Posse__Magnete_sollen_es_jetzt_retten-Meppen-8838450.html

*Jakob Meisner ist Mitglied beim Bezirksfischereiverein Straubing *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2014/08/01/jakob-meisner-ist-mitglied-beim-bezirksfischereiverein-straubing.html

*Große Zukunft als Angelgewässer *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Grosse-Zukunft-als-Angelgewaesser;art13826,4692439

*Arno Gems aus Dietzenbach: Anglerglück im Norden *
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...h-anglerglueck-norden-3749244.html?cmp=defrss


----------



## Hann. Münden (5. August 2014)

*Angler entdeckten Biber in Fulda bei Hann. Münden*
http://www.hna.de/lokales/kreis-kassel/angler-espenau-entdeckten-einen-biber-fulda-3757568.html

*Barsche beißen besser durch Viagra !*
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...Trinken-Sie-Ihren-Kaffee-auch-mit-Viagra.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angelcamp in Köthen - Landesmeister gibt Angler-Nachwuchs viele Tipps *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/angelc...-nachwuchs-viele-tipps,20641024,28016392.html

*Paddeln, angeln und entspannen: Der Stausee ist den Ausflug wert *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/w...en-der-stausee-ist-den-ausflug-wert-1.1706985

* 500 Lichter schwimmen im See *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...00-Lichter-schwimmen-im-See-_arid,316903.html

*Dietingen: Forellen erweisen sich bei Debüt als Renner *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ner.fe330bd3-c3c1-4129-b42c-12fb1b56f94f.html

*Eine 4600 Gramm schwere Brachse brachte die Königskette *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...-brachse-brachte-die-koenigskette/822537.html

*Besucher halten Sportfischern die Treue *
http://muehlacker-tagblatt.de/regio...usen/besucher-halten-sportfischern-die-treue/

*Angler ziehen Riesen-Welse aus der Zschopau *
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...sen-Welse-aus-der-Zschopau-artikel8928320.php

*Spremberger Angler ärgern sich über Schachtdeckel-Diebstahl *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...ueber-Schachtdeckel-Diebstahl;art1050,4695422

*Schleicher gewinnt Angeln *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/schw...ockenheim/schleicher-gewinnt-angeln-1.1825292

* Schwedt landunter  *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1308515/

* Ein Schwellbrand beim Angelsportverein Berka *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...nd-beim-angelsportverein-berka-id9667781.html

*Angler laden zum Picknick am Dyckerhoffsee *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...n-zum-Picknick-am-Dyckerhoffsee;art676,972578

*20 Minuten Kampf: Angler zieht Monsterwaller aus der Aisch *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/for...r-zieht-monsterwaller-aus-der-aisch-1.3809675

*Gefährliche Hammerhai-Attacke: Der Fang dieses Anglers wurde fast zu seinem Todesurteil *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...de-fast-zu-seinem-todesurteil_id_4039664.html

*Unfälle: Junger Autofahrer landet in Kanal *
http://www.focus.de/regional/berlin/unfaelle-junger-autofahrer-landet-in-kanal_id_4039535.html

*Angelfieber am Karpfenteich *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/angelfieber-am-karpfenteich-id7336836.html

*Schüler zeigen beim Angeln im Schervenzsee ihr Talent *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1308693/

*Das Naturschutzgebiet wird jetzt sichtbar *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1308864/

* Angler fängt Zwei-Meter-Fisch in der Havel *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/d...t-zwei-meter-fisch-in-der-havel/10299354.html

*Angler entdeckt tote Fische im Main *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Angler-entdeckt-tote-Fische-im-Main;art736,8269656

*Fischplage in der Region *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...osel/-/id=1672/nid=1672/did=13938532/15v0vpa/

*Frauenleiche in der Elbe entdeckt *
http://www.fr-online.de/newsticker/...-aus-der-elbe-geklaert,11005786,28051478.html

*Sibirien: Mann überlebt Bärenattacke dank dem Klingeln seines Handys *
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1101411/...baerenattacke-dank-dem-klingeln-seines-handys

*Erfolg für Nachwuchsangler *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Erfolg-fuer-Nachwuchsangler;art211,777422

*Ein kapitaler Fang *
http://www.pnn.de/pm/880148/

*50 Jahre ASV Sobernheim: Kleines Paradies an der Nahe nicht nur für die Angler *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...er-die-Angler-_arid,1189743.html#.U-hgnPl_sYs

*Naturschützer mit Leib und Seele *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...rschuetzer-mit-Leib-und-Seele;art48711,976256

*Adi Haselberger neuer Fischerkönig der Anglergemeinschaft Lech-Ammer *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...meinschaft-lech-ammer-3763872.html?cmp=defrss

*Angler feiern Fest in Niersbach *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...gler-feiern-Fest-in-Niersbach;art8138,3960610

*Angler von Fischereiaufseher an Stausee kontrolliert *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/nachrichten/4271763-510-mit_lebenden_koederfischen_erwischt,1,0.html

*Dicke Brocken, Wilderer und Eintagsfliegen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...Wilderer-und-Eintagsfliegen-_arid,917181.html

* Mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...-lebendem-Koederfisch-geangelt;art1170,257619

*Von Ködern und Karpfenl *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/CHEMNITZ/Von-Koedern-und-Karpfen-artikel8933022.php

*Die Schöne und das Biest: Frau angelt Monsterhai *
https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/die-schöne-und-das-biest--frau-angelt-monsterhai-103545149.html

*Bräunlingen: Angler geben gute Ratschläge *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ege.ac7a850a-f8a9-47dd-ba8e-a26dd395f67e.html

* "Naturfreunde, Paddler und Angler wissen es schon länger: Der Biber ist zurück an der Leine vor ...*http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/biber-in-region-hannover-wieder-heimisch--/de/News/38193566

*Kläranlage wird noch rechtzeitig vor Fest fertig *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...echtzeitig-vor-Fest-fertig-artikel8932881.php

* Ellinghorster Familie lebt im selbst sanierten Zechenhaus *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...im-selbst-sanierten-zechenhaus-id9657227.html

*Paddeln, angeln und entspannen: Der Stausee ist den Ausflug wert *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/w...en-der-stausee-ist-den-ausflug-wert-1.1706985

*Angelcamp in Köthen - Landesmeister gibt Angler-Nachwuchs viele Tipps *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/angelc...-nachwuchs-viele-tipps,20641024,28016392.html

*Zum Baden und nicht zum Angeln *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...-Baden-und-nicht-zum-Angeln-_arid,912092.html

*Der erste freie Tag seit Wochen - auf zum Angeln am Palm Creek *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/reis...wochen-auf-zum-angeln-am-palm-creek-1.1709173

*Petrijünger fischen im Stadtteich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/petrijuenger-fischen-im-stadtteich-id9667576.html

*Donaueschingen: Mehr als Fische an Land ziehen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hen.3d32d313-3daa-4906-a769-d2fd4ab70952.html

* Die Kleinste fängt den dicksten Fisch*
http://www.shz.de/lokales/wedel-sch...nste-faengt-den-dicksten-fisch-id7328851.html

*Kaufmännisches rund um Pokale und Figuren *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/kaufmaennisches-rund-um-pokale-und-figuren-id9670010.html

*Fischerprüfung ablegen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/bildung/fischerpruefung-ablegen_a_17,0,170728790.html

*Angelsport : Angelfieber am Karpfenteich *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/angelfieber-am-karpfenteich-id7336836.html

*Strafanzeige: Vögel verfangen sich in Angelschnur *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...-verfangen-sich-in-angelschnur-id9674389.html

*25 Kinder werfen die Angeln aus : Sonne satt, aber der Fisch ziert sich *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...geln-aus-Sonne-satt-aber-der-Fisch-ziert-sich

*Illegales Angeln im Wittenberger Schwanenteich - Jugendlichen droht Anzeige *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...ndlichen-droht-anzeige,20641128,28060180.html

*Ursache wahrscheinlich Sauerstoffmangel: Fischsterben im Bösdorfer Teich *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/ursache-wahrscheinlich-sauerstoffmangel-fischsterben-im--/de/News/38172219

* Angeln und zaubern *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/hassberge/Angeln-und-zaubern;art1726,8272887

*Feindliche Übernahme in der Angleridylle? *
https://www.nordkurier.de/templin/feindliche-uebernahme-in-der-angleridylle-108961508.html

*Schattenseiten des klaren Wassers *
http://www.derwesten.de/region/saue...seiten-des-klaren-wassers-aimp-id9687735.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tragischer Unfall? Toter Angler treibt im Regen *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2014/08/10/tragischer-unfall-toter-angler-treibt-im-regen.html

*Angler aus Sachsen lag tot im Regen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...4982/angler-aus-sachsen-lag-tot-im-regen.html

*Schattenseiten des klaren Wassers *
http://www.derwesten.de/region/saue...seiten-des-klaren-wassers-aimp-id9687735.html

*Romantisches Fest am Teufensee *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...antisches-Fest-am-Teufensee;art372527,7164743

*Sulz a. N.: Kinder sind mit Becherlupe, Angel und Käscher unterwegs *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...egs.84b640af-1189-4040-ad73-ceeec9869a7a.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die nimmermüden Angler und die Schule *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1310418/

*Angler aus Oberhausen fängt 19 Kilogramm schweren Wels *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/obe...ngt-19-kilogramm-schweren-wels-id9690949.html

* Auch das Stippangeln will gelernt sein *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/guben/Auch-das-Stippangeln-will-gelernt-sein;art1051,4702712

*Nach Klose-Rücktritt "Tag und Nacht beim Angeln" *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpf...laus-eder-physiotherapeut-miro-klose-100.html

*Angeln leicht gemacht *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/angeln-leicht-gemacht-id9689877.html

*Routiniers greifen zur Angel *
https://www.morgenweb.de/region/sch...enheim/routiniers-greifen-zur-angel-1.1835532

*Kinder können am Baggersee angeln *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Kinder-koennen-am-Baggersee-angeln;art676,984378

*Erfde : Norddeutsche Originale vor der Kamera *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswig...tsche-originale-vor-der-kamera-id7402521.html

*Fischerprüfung - Ohne Schein ist Angeln verboten *
http://www.ksta.de/leichlingen/fisc...in-ist-angeln-verboten,15189136,28123510.html

*"Beim Angeln kann man alles mögliche fangen: Hechte, Forellen, Barsche, Karpfen ? und Hirsche. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/ein-fischer-angelt-sich-hirsche--/de/News/38268397

*USA: Angler kommt von einem Angeltrip mit Hirschen zurück *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...von-einem-angeltrip-mit-hirschen-zurueck.html

*Ultrafiltrationsanlage: Königsdorf steigt ins Boot *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/ultrafiltrationsanlage-koenigsdorf-steigt-ins-boot--/de/News/38272007

*Ferienkinder üben sich im Angeln *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...kinder-ueben-sich-im-Angeln;art372593,7175839

*Wird Angeln in Berlin jetzt verboten? *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/wird-angeln-in-berlin-jetzt-verboten

*Ausschreibung für neuen Pachtvertrag - Wer bekommt den Süßen See? *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/wer-bekommt-den-suessen-see,20640972,28127926.html

* Unteres Zusamtal : Trotz „Petri Heil“ kein Fisch an der Angel *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Heil-kein-Fisch-an-der-Angel-id31017102.html

*Angler mit der Lizenz zum Träumen *
http://www.infranken.de/regionalspo...ler-mit-der-Lizenz-zum-Traeumen;art289,785274

*Per Spaten zum eigenen Angelteich *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokale...er-spaten-zum-eigenen-angelteich_14455995.htm

*Die nimmermüden Angler und die Schule *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1310418/

*Angler fischt in Ostprignitz-Ruppin Handgranate aus See *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/berli...n-Ostprignitz-Ruppin-Handgranate-aus-See.html

*Angler suchen ihren Spezialgrill *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Region/Wunstorf/Nachrichten/Angler-suchen-ihren-Spezialgrill

*Angler erhalten mehr Platz auf neuem Gelände *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meis...-mehr-platz-auf-neuem-gelaende--88606458.html

*Sulz a. N.: Mit Lupe, Angel und Käscher *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...her.37bff52d-d6f8-40c0-9c8d-f808904a043c.html

*Angler aus Pößneck tot aus dem Bleiloch-Stausee geborgen *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...t-aus-dem-Bleiloch-Stausee-geborgen-448386460

*Angeln leicht gemacht *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/angeln-leicht-gemacht-id9689877.html

* Tierpark : Angler lieferten frischen Fisch für die Seeadlerin Grete *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/holsteini...isch-fuer-die-seeadlerin-grete-id7382736.html

* 75 Jahre Sportfischerverein Anglerjubiläum mit Familienfest in Hüsede *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bad-essen/artikel/497961/anglerjubilaum-mit-familienfest-in-husede

*Jungangler hatten viel Spaß bei Angelzeltlager vom AC Eberschütz *
http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...eltlager-vom-AC-Eberschuetz-_arid,365819.html

* Draht schützt Bäume vor Biberzähnen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...tzt-Baeume-vor-Biberzaehnen;art372518,7169915

*Explosiver Fund: Angler sieht drei Sprenggranaten im Schlick *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/newst...drei-sprenggranaten-im-schlick-id7400936.html

* Angler melden Vorkommen der Giftpflanze *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/r...kommen-der-giftpflanze,20641084,28110532.html

*POL-MA: Mannheim - Angler angegriffen *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/14915/2806672/pol-ma-mannheim-angler-angegriffen

*Eckersmühlen: Doppelte Freude beim Chef der Angelfreunde *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/h...ude-beim-Chef-der-Angelfreunde;art596,2949016

*Angler im Bleilochstausee ertrunken: Kein Zusammenhang mit SMS *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...ertrunken-Kein-Zusammenhang-mit-SMS-882197476

*USA: Angler kommt von einem Angeltrip mit Hirschen zurück *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...von-einem-angeltrip-mit-hirschen-zurueck.html

*Aglasterhausen: Die Angler brauchen viel Geduld *
http://www.rnz.de/mosbach/00_201408...erhausen-Die-Angler-brauchen-viel-Geduld.html

*Angler wirft Schwimmern Kleider nach *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-wirft-Schwimmern-Kleider-nach;art765,8281323

*Hobbygärtner schlug auf Angler ein *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Hobbygaertner-schlug-auf-Angler-ein;art680,987978

*Ein Riesenwaller an der Angel *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...el/1107528/ein-riesenwaller-an-der-angel.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Anders angeln am Kanal *
http://zeitungen.boyens-medien.de/aktuelle-nachrichten/zeitung/artikel/anders-angeln-am-kanal.html

*Aischer machten Jagd auf den schwersten Fisch *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...n-Jagd-auf-den-schwersten-Fisch;art215,787080

* Fünfter Vorfall in einem Jahr Albino-Krokodil „Michael Jackson“ tötet Angler in Sydney *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...okodil-michael-jackson-totet-angler-in-sydney

*Haie vor Kalifornien: Tödliche Begegnungen *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...schen-kueste-werden-zum-problem-13104645.html

*"Noch bis Mittwochmorgen um 6 Uhr haben Autofahrer in der Region Hannover unter besonderer ..." *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/polizei-macht-jagd-auf-temposuender--/de/News/38346762

*Einbruch in Anglervereinsheim des ESV Lindau Angeln und weiteres Zubehör entwendet *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Bodensee-L...teres-Zubehoer-entwendet-article10006226.html

*96 Zentimeter lang und sechs Kilo schwer. Petrijünger Klaus FISCHER macht "Fang seines Lebens" *
http://osthessen-news.de/n11492886/petrijünger-klaus-fischer-macht-fang-seines-lebens.html

*Angler stehen bald auf dem Trockenen *
https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...-stehen-bald-auf-dem-trockenen-219183808.html

*Zeltlager : Knapp 100 Kilo an den Angeln *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Borken/Nienborg/1693057-Zeltlager-Knapp-100-Kilo-an-den-Angeln

*16:17 Uhr"Kormoran frisst uns die Dill leer" *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...an-frisst-uns-die-Dill-leer-_arid,326460.html

*Petrijünger sorgen in Pachtgewässern regelmäßig für Neubesatz *
http://www.ovz-online.de/meuselwitz...aessern-regelmaessig-fuer-Neubesatz-240064175

*Warum Angeln so viel Freude macht *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Warum-Angeln-so-viel-Freude-macht;art680,996466

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Angeln ist Recht, aber auch Pflicht *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.0c5c178a-0e57-4f8b-944d-1bb99eeba87e.html

*In den Flüssen tummeln sich mehr Fische *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...n-tummeln-sich-mehr-Fische-artikel8947070.php

*Gewässer der Region mit gutem Fischbestand *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...egion-mit-gutem-Fischbestand;art83434,3540337

*Dormagen: In Dormagens Unterwasser-Welt zuhause *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/dormagen/in-dormagens-unterwasser-welt-zuhause-aid-1.4468600

*Angelverein mit fast 1000 Mitgliedern *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1313561/

*Das kleine Angler-ABC in Theorie und Praxis *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frie...gler-abc-in-theorie-und-praxis--89084339.html

*Beim Schnupperangeln biss Nachwuchs an *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bamberg/Beim-Schnupperangeln-biss-Nachwuchs-an;art212,792494

*Hoffen auf den großen Fang *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/rotenburg_artikel,-Hoffen-auf-den-grossen-Fang-_arid,927944.html

*In Spetzerfehn ist Angeln eine Kunst *
http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/127873/In-Spetzerfehn-ist-Angeln-eine-Kunst

*Buben angeln Geldbörse aus See *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...uben-angeln-Geldboerse-aus-See;art5572,260588

*Polizei und Zweckverband vertreten unterschiedliche Positionen.  *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/deisslingen-fischsterben-unglueck-oder-straftat--/de/News/38463925

*Angeln in Klein-Karben Erholen auf der Jagd nach den großen Fischen *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Erholen-auf-der-Jagd-nach-den-grossen-Fischen;art677,1001742

*Suchaktion an der Sauer: Vom Angeln nicht zurückgekehrt *
http://www.wort.lu/de/lokales/sucha...nicht-zurueckgekehrt-53fdd2f8b9b398870805b56e

*Mann geht angeln, sein Auto baden *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...1112516/mann-geht-angeln-sein-auto-baden.html

* Junge Angler werfen im Vogtland die Rute aus *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...n-im-Vogtland-die-Rute-aus-artikel8952976.php

*Diese Petrijünger angeln ihr Glück *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/diese-petrijuenger-angeln-ihr-glueck--/de/News/38502387

*Angelcamp für Kinder in Hohen Sprenz *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/angelcamp-fuer-kinder-in-hohen-sprenz-id7513841.html

*Tierschutzorganisation zeigt Angler an: Kein Einzelfall *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...nisation-zeigt-Angler-an-Kein-Einzelfall.html

*Fischsterben im Sondershäuser Parkteich gibt Rätsel auf *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...haeuser-Parkteich-gibt-Raetsel-auf-1495062979

*Toller Hecht holt nicht immer den Blumentopf *
http://www.nordkurier.de/prenzlau/toller-hecht-holt-nicht-immer-den-blumentopf-179105708.html

*Die Angler kürten die Fischerkönige *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...93/die-angler-kuerten-die-fischerkoenige.html

* Angler retteten den Fischer *
http://www.kn-online.de/Schleswig-H...-gesunken-Vater-aus-dem-Krankenhaus-entlassen

*Junge Angler fingen 80 Fische *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Junge-Angler-fingen-80-Fische;art777,8285621

*Angler spielen Heimvorteil beim Drachenbootrennen in Weißensee gnadenlos aus *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...trennen-in-Weissensee-gnadenlos-aus-363816723

*Deutschland: Drei Angler stecken im Schlick fest *
http://www.fireworld.at/cms/story.php?id=52749

*Teichfest in Hergershausen: Was der ASV aus Guppys macht *
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nachrichten/babenhausen/guppys-macht-3785216.html

*Australien: Krokodil "Michael Jackson" verschlingt Angler *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/krok...ler-in-australien-tier-getoetet-a-986913.html

*Welse in der Zschopau: Fetter Fisch nur Schwindel? *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...Fetter-Fisch-nur-Schwindel-artikel8944546.php

*Keine Badefreuden im Basaltsee *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Keine-Badefreuden-im-Basaltsee;art765,8286072

*Riesenzackenbarsch frisst Hai vor der Küste Floridas: Angler-Video *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/ries...er-kueste-floridas-angler-video-a-987332.html

*Heidensee bei Müsselmow : Vermisster Angler tot geborgen *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/tragischer-tod-auf-dem-heidensee-id7470491.html

*Ferienlager des Anglernachwuchses : Wissenswertes über und unter Wasser *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/wissenswertes-ueber-und-unter-wasser-id7460086.html

*Chancenlos: Schockierte Angler: Killerwal schleudert Seelöwen durch die Luft *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...eeloewe-meterhoch-in-die-luft_id_4077971.html

*Polizeiinspektion Ludwigslust / POL-LWL: Angler tot aus See geborgen *
http://www.newswalk.info/polizeiinspektion-ludwigslust-pollwl-angler-tot-aus-see-geborgen-32743.html

*Grundeln gefährden heimische Fische *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...fen/1403740_Wenn-Angler-vergebens-warten.html

*Gewässer der Region mit gutem Fischbestand *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...egion-mit-gutem-Fischbestand;art83434,3540337

*Angelverein mit fast 1000 Mitgliedern *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1313561/

*Große Kunst im kleinen Format *
http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/grosse-kunst-im-kleinen-format-aimp-id9729610.html

*Aal-Aktie für Karstädter Angler *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/aal-aktie-fuer-karstaedter-angler-id7488336.html

*Kuriose Funde: Angler reinigen den Anholter Stadtgraben *
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/issel...en-den-Anholter-Stadtgraben-_arid,393453.html

*Das kleine Angler-ABC in Theorie und Praxis *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frie...gler-abc-in-theorie-und-praxis--89084339.html

*Vergnügen an der versteckten Landzunge *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_artikel,-Vergnuegen-an-der-versteckten-Landzunge-_arid,927291.html

*2,20 lang und 156 Pfund schwer: Riesen-Wels aus der Sieg gefischt *
http://www.ksta.de/obere-sieg/-2-20...er-riesen-wels-aus-der,15189214,28207548.html

*Nur für Fische kann's ungemütlich werden *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ge-Baeche-Fische-Fluesse-Seen;art2814,5405396

*Rekord in Eitorf *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/rhei...-faengt-kapitalen-wels,15185860,28210612.html

*Hoyerswerdaer Nachwuchs-Angler werden mit eingebunden *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/ho...Angler-werden-mit-eingebunden;art1060,4717069

*Hoffen auf den großen Fang *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/rotenburg_artikel,-Hoffen-auf-den-grossen-Fang-_arid,927944.html

*Angler zieht dicken Hecht aus Ammersee *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/landsberg/Angler-zieht-dicken-Hecht-aus-Ammersee-id31119027.html

*Nicht nur Angler wollen Neu Heinder See retten *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburgische-schweiz/see-in-not-es-waere-doch-so-einfach-259266008.html

*Angler feiern *
http://www.siegerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/angler-feiern/

*Villingen-Schwenningen Angler setzen auf natürliche Wiederbelebung der Brigach *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ach.9ac70b1d-4193-4533-912e-31f5bbe8bba2.html

*Minden: Hilfskräfte suchen vermissten Angler *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...st-Suchaktion-bisher-erfolglos;art752,3976656

*Angler vermisst – Suchmaßnahmen von Polizei und Feuerwehr laufen *
http://lokalo.de/artikel/69196/angler-suchmassnahmen-polizei

*Was ist eigentlich ein Zeilkarpfen? *
https://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/was-ist-eigentlich-ein-zeilkarpfen-279311808.html

*Tierschutzorganisation zeigt Angler an: Kein Einzelfall *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...nisation-zeigt-Angler-an-Kein-Einzelfall.html

*Suche nach vermisstem Angler aus Minden bleibt erfolglos *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...er-aus-Minden-bleibt-erfolglos;art753,3978359


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Forelle am Haken *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Die-Forelle-am-Haken;art775,8302185

*Fischer stürzt beim Angeln in den Bodensee und stirbt*
http://www.welt.de/regionales/baden...t-beim-Angeln-in-den-Bodensee-und-stirbt.html

*Video des Tages: Angeln oder Saufen? *
http://de.mann.tv/lifestyle/freizeit/video-des-tages-angeln-oder-saufen-228052.html

*Unfälle: Fischer stürzt beim Angeln in den Bodensee und stirbt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/baden-...ln-in-den-bodensee-und-stirbt_id_4100989.html

*Warten auf den Karpfen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/s...kel,-Warten-auf-den-Karpfen-_arid,932749.html

*Vier-Kilo-Hecht zum dicksten Fisch gekürt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/delmenhorst/vier-kilo-hecht-zum-dicksten-fisch-gekuert_a_18,0,213015307.html

*66-Jähriger stirbt beim Angeln *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...ngeln/-/id=1622/nid=1622/did=14094114/w5tayh/

*Kanada: Da beißt immer einer an *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...kanada-da-beisst-immer-einer-an/10629636.html

*Königsketten für Opa und Enkel *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/erding/taufkirchen/koenigsketten-enkel-3827785.html

*Diebe klauen 400 lebende Forellen *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/text.php?id=93587

*Black Desert: Angeln, Fischen, Schleppen, Holzhacken *
http://mein-mmo.de/black-desert-angeln-fischen-schleppen-holzhacken049/

*Verein kämpft für Angler mit Handicap *
http://www.newswalk.info/verein-kaempft-fuer-angler-mit-handicap-139069.html

*Werbung in eigener Sache *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/lampertheim/werbung-in-eigener-sache_14540257.htm

*Angler bauen am neuen Zuhause *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...ngler-bauen-am-neuen-Zuhause;art48711,1018023

*Warten auf den großen Fang *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/.../kinder-lernen-angeln-3835584.html?cmp=defrss

*Unterallgäu: Ausflug endet nass: Angler fallen in die Iller *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ss-Angler-fallen-in-die-Iller-id31231727.html

*Umweltfrevel am Wulferstedter Schöpfbecken: Angler ärgern sich über Müll und Bauschutt am ... *
http://www.newswalk.info/umweltfrev...-muell-und-bauschutt-am-gewaesser-152707.html

*Fliegenfischen - Angeln für Selbstoptimierer *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/fliegenfischen-angeln-fuer-selbstoptimierer-1.2115775

*Bonbonfischen bei der Nacht im Zoo : Angler sind keine Gefahr für Kugelfisch „Knurpsi“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muenster/1713616-B...ler-sind-keine-Gefahr-fuer-Kugelfisch-Knurpsi

*Kleine Kämpfer, große Profis *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1321345/

*Sulz a. N.: 22 Sommerspaß-Kinder dürfen die Angel auswerfen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...fen.6040879f-ee09-4bef-a660-68ac543bc04e.html

*Stützerbach feiert zum vierten Mal sein Angler- und Fischerfest *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...en-Mal-sein-Angler-und-Fischerfest-1935348139

*Kreispolizeibehörde Kleve / POL-KLE: Kelleraufbrüche / Angeln und Schuhe ... *
http://www.newswalk.info/kreispoliz...elleraufbrueche-angeln-und-schuhe-163925.html

*Fest des Angelvereins 1955: Frischer Fisch in Triebes*
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...eins-1955-Frischer-Fisch-in-Triebes-491851767

*Angeln und PS - Wo Fortuna-Stürmer Erwin Hoffer auftankt *
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/fussb...stuermer-erwin-hoffer-auftankt-id9799902.html

*Wer angeln will, muss büffeln *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Wer-angeln-will-muss-bueffeln;art8137,3989280

*Serie: Unser Rhein: Angeln am Rhein ist wie ein Kurzurlaub *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/panorama/der-rhein/angeln-am-rhein-ist-wie-ein-kurzurlaub-aid-1.4517681

* Angeln in der Tongrube *
http://www.newswalk.info/angeln-in-der-tongrube-191037.html

*Obwalden verbietet lebende Köderfische *
http://www.tierwelt.ch/?rub=4498&id=39512

*Sie angeln sich Ruhe *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernten/villach/villach/3737436/angeln-sich-ruhe.story

*POL-GS: PI Goslar (Liebenburg): Erneut unberechtigtes Angeln. *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...oslar-liebenburg-erneut-unberechtigtes-angeln

*20 Jahre Shimano Angeln um die Kristall-Renke vom Millstätter See *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/20-jahre-shimano-angeln-um-die-kristall-renke-vom--/de/News/38858906

*Toter in der Elbe gefunden *
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschland/magdeburg-toter-in-der-elbe-gefunden,20641266,28388486.html

*Wenn Schwäne Angeln schlucken  *
http://www.bielertagblatt.ch/wenn-schwaene-angeln-schlucken

*Gerichte mit Geschichte: Killerwels zum Aufessen *
http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/sendungen/notizbuch/gerichte-geschichte-penzkofer-wels-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Umfrage: Montezemolo soll mit Brawn angeln gehen - Fans sind sich nicht einig *
http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/f...rage-montezemolo-soll-mit-brawn-angeln-gehen/

*Angeln mit den Profis *
http://www.siegerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/angeln-mit-den-profis/

* 60-Jähriger stirbt beim Angeln *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...gelwettbewer-in-Afferde-60-Jaehriger-ertrinkt

*Auf Fröschefang *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/gunzenhausen/auf-froschefang-1.3888815

*Reflexhaft Anzeigen gegen Angler *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1325872/

*Esterweger hat Schildkröte an der Angel *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/507428/esterweger-hat-schildkrote-an-der-angel

* „Hechtkönig“ zieht Riesenfisch an Land *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/hechtkoenig-zieht-riesenfisch-an-land-id7716236.html

*Sex, Angeln und Ignoranz: Stress am Nimburger Baggersee *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sex-angeln-und-ignoranz-stress-am-nimburger-baggersee--91057500.html

*Die Übung macht's: Moderne Scheibe für treffsicheres Angeln *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/gu...ibe-fuer-treffsicheres-Angeln;art1051,4746992

*IG Angeln bietet neuen Kurs an *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...geln-bietet-neuen-kurs-an-aimp-id9845957.html

*Natur: Schwarzfischer mitten in der Stadt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Schwarzfischer-mitten-in-der-Stadt-id31392797.html

*Angler laden zu ihrem Sommerfest ein *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...en-zu-ihrem-Sommerfest-ein;art1014733,7244970

*Mönchweiler: Im Wolfsteich läuft es wieder rund *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...und.1833cb48-948f-4d02-a9a9-897932d5a8e5.html

*POL-HM: Ruderboot kentert - Angler leblos im Kiesteich aufgefunden *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...entert-angler-leblos-im-kiesteich-aufgefunden

*Überraschung beim nächtlichen Fischzug *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/geeste/artikel/506514/uberraschung-beim-nachtlichen-fischzug-in-geeste

*60-Jähriger stirbt beim Angeln *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...gelwettbewer-in-Afferde-60-Jaehriger-ertrinkt

*Angler fängt Riesenfisch mit bloßen Händen *
http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/ir...esenfisch-mit-blossen-haenden_id_4136688.html

* Angler fängt Stör in der Ems *
http://www.gn-online.de/Nachrichten/Angler-faengt-Stoer-in-der-Ems-bei-Geeste-82248.html

*Der Angler und sein schönster Fang *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ngler-und-sein-schoenster-Fang;art754,3996839

*Angler möchten Zuschuss für Trafo *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/angler-moechten-zuschuss-fuer-trafo

*Sitzung bei den rührigen Anglern *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Sitzung-bei-den-ruehrigen-Anglern;art688,1039461

*Hecht, Aal und Rotfeder lieben Seen und Flüsse im Erfurter Land *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...n-Seen-und-Fluesse-im-Erfurter-Land-791560066

*Angelverein: Nicht unser Fest *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/main-spessart/art129810,8336249

*Niedersachsen: Angler findet Leiche *
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...51-niedersachsen-angler-findet-leiche-003.htm

*Zwei Angler fischten Piranha - aus der March *
http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/noe/art23654,1072940

*Angler bringen den Schlossteich Guteborn auf Vordermann *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...teich-Guteborn-auf-Vordermann;art1054,4748274


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*.*

*Diebe stahlen 12 Anglerbootsmotoren in Kassel*

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/diebe-stahlen-motoren-anglerbooten-3908468.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schüler werfen die Angel aus *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...en/schueler-werfen-die-angel-aus_14619806.htm

*Vom Computer in die Natur: Kleine Petrijünger tasten sich vor *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...trijuenger-tasten-sich-vor-artikel8983831.php

*Nachwuchs mit Freude am Angeln willkommen *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...-Freude-am-Angeln-willkommen;art83439,3604114

*Angeln in Mansfeld-Südharz - Anmeldung für Fischerprüfung noch bis Freitag *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/a...efung-noch-bis-freitag,20641084,28492204.html

*Fetter Fang für einen guten Zweck *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...ang-fuer-einen-guten-Zweck-artikel8985424.php

*Die Deutsche Meisterschaft am Haken *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/herzberg/Die-Deutsche-Meisterschaft-am-Haken;art1056,4750797

*Die hohe Schule des Angelns – auch für Anfänger und Familien mit Angelambitionen *
http://02elf.net/allgemein/die-hohe...enger-und-familien-mit-angelambitionen-818272

*Verein weckt Interesse am Angeln *
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudhessen-morgen/biblis/verein-weckt-interesse-am-angeln-1.1900875

*62-Jähriger ertrinkt beim Angeln *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/ufr/art2517,3236520

* "IN NORWEGEN KANN MAN GUT ANGELN GEHEN. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/reisen-in-angelgebiete--/de/News/39188519

*Stadt appelliert an Angler wegen Nachtruhestörung *
http://www.honnef-heute.de/im-focus/stadt-appelliert-angler-wegen-nachtruhestoerung/0045387/

* Tobias Ehrlich ist der Angler-König *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Tobias-Ehrlich-ist-der-Angler-Koenig;art769,8339724

*Angler hegen und pflegen die Bäche *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...n-Baeche-Fische-Oekosysteme;art446968,5444008

*Piranha-Rätsel in March gelöst: Es ist ein Pacu! *
http://www.heute.at/leser/art23650,1073379

*Schüler werfen die Angel aus *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...en/schueler-werfen-die-angel-aus_14619806.htm

*Zell im Wiesental Gelungener Angler-Frühschoppen*
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...pen.eaee15de-7395-48fb-90d5-970892aaec0b.html

*Angler feiern goldenes Jubiläum *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/angler-feiern-goldenes-jubilaeum

*Angler hat illegale Plattformen errichtet *
http://www.ovz-online.de/meuselwitz...r-hat-illegale-Plattformen-errichtet-70827269

* Boot entpuppt sich als Elch *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ERZGEBIRGE/Boot-entpuppt-sich-als-Elch-artikel8985150.php

*Molch-Vertreiber helfen gegen Wasserpest *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...reiber-helfen-gegen-wasserpest-id7772071.html

*Neue Fischart : Biologen entdecken "Marmorgrundel" im Mittellandkanal *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nie...tdecken-Marmorgrundel-im-Mittellandkanal.html

*Geiseltalsee - Angler-Kontrollen am Geiseltalsee ohne Beanstandung *
http://www.mz-web.de/merseburg-quer...lsee-ohne-beanstandung,20641044,28528226.html

*Angler im Glück: "Aal Ralf" *
http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...ln~/Angler-im-Glueck-Aal-Ralf;art1008,1396236

* "Visselhövede - Die Angler am Visselsee 3 wollten gestern in Ruhe Hecht und Co. nachstellen. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/runde-um-runde-fuer-afrika-und-fuer-sich-selbst--/de/News/39124060

* Angler ertrunken *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayern/article132658232/Angler-ertrunken.html

*Angler befreien Talsperre vom Müll *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Angler-befreien-Talsperre-vom-Muell;art1050,4756429

*Kapitaler Fang am Mammutsee *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/samtgemeinde-bersenbrueck/artikel/510014/kapitaler-fang-am-mammutsee

*Rosenfeld: Angler schützen heimische Vögel *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gel.7cf88c9e-072c-48f4-850e-64f50087a2dd.html

*Bad Honnef: Appell an die Nachtangler/innen, die Nachtruhe nicht zu stören *
http://www.pressemeldung-nrw.de/bad...erinnen-die-nachtruhe-nicht-zu-stoeren-97734/


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Muss man wegen 5 Aalen gleich zur Zeitung rennen?

http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...ln~/Angler-im-Glueck-Aal-Ralf;art1008,1396236

Und dann noch diese Aussage „Der Aal geht nur nachts“, erklärt Experte Krzywitzki.

Ich lach mich schlapp!!!


----------



## Jörck (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hechte mit Schnappreflex fressen sich gegenseitig*

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...t-Schnappreflex-fressen-sich-gegenseitig.html

Dazu schreibt auch Fokus:

*Kannibalische Fische: Hecht frisst Hecht*

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...nibalismus-unter-jungen-fischen-a-995861.html


----------



## Jörck (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*NIDDA-RENATURIERUNG
Von der Bach- zur Meerforelle*

http://www.fr-online.de/vilbel--/ni...r-bach--zur-meerforelle,1472868,28650984.html


----------



## Jörck (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Berliner Angler fischt weißen Wels aus der Spree
*Von MAJKEN REHDER

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/brand...ssen-wels-aus-der-spree,7169130,28694002.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Ist keine Meldung über Angeln oder Angler, nur  die gehören hier rein.


----------



## Jörck (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*ENTSCHLEUNIGEN
Und jetzt runter vom Gas ...*

Das Angeln ist die Königsdisziplin der Entschleunigung. FOCUS-Autor Christoph Scheuring über die hohe Kunst des Wartens. Eine Geschichte mit Haken

www.focus.de/kultur/mode/maennermode/ent...-gas_id_4165034.html

Teil 2:

*ENTSCHLEUNIGEN
Wobei ich nicht weiß, mit welchem Fischlein man einen vorbeihüpfenden Vibrator verwechseln könnte
*
www.focus.de/kultur/mode/maennermode/ent...nnte_id_4205904.html


----------



## Mücke1978 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Haha schön gelacht und sehr lustig geschrieben


----------



## Mücke1978 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Muss man wegen 5 Aalen gleich zur Zeitung rennen?
> 
> http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...ln~/Angler-im-Glueck-Aal-Ralf;art1008,1396236
> 
> ...



Haha ist ja Geil... Immer wieder lustig diese Geschichten. Das ja wie vor vielen Jahren als ich noch jünger war.  Ich saß mit Opa schon seit um 5 an einem kleinen Erdeloch in der Nähe vom Haus meiner Großeltern beim angeln. 
Als sich der Nebel langsam von der Wasseroberfläche verzog und die Sonne langsam aufging und uns irgendwann zu warm wurde, packten wir ein , banden das Angelgerät an die Fahrräder und machten uns auf den Weg. Fast bei Oma angekommen steht ein paar Häuser vorher ein Mann am Zaun." Und was gefangen ? " fragte er. Opa musste natürlich anhalten und quatschen.... Ich hatte Hunger!!! Der Angelteig war was fürn holen Zahn. 
Naja gut , als der Mann auf einmal anfing etwas von " Riesen Karpfen in einen anderen Erdeloch zu  erzählen , wurde ich auch neugierig. Er sagte " Riesen Karpfen , die sind so groß, das glaubt ihr nicht. "  Opa und Ich zuhause angekommen ,heiß aufs Karpfenangeln , schnell das Frühstück runtergewirkt und auf gehts. 
Wir saßen also an dieser "Karpfenhochburg " . Nach ein paar Minuten der erste biss ..juhu es geht los . Pose weg und Schnur läuft.....Anschlag ...der sitzt. Hm muss wohl eine schleie sein. 
..aber siehe da ein Karpfen ca 35cm. Im laufe des Tages fingen wir noch einige dieser prachtvollen kapitalen Monster. 
Ja ja der Mann vom Gartenzaun hatte einfach noch nie größere gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Verrückter Angler springt ins Wasser um Hai zu fangen *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...t-ins-wasser-um-hai-zu-fangen_id_4171303.html

*Toter Angler ist eines natürlichen Todes gestorben *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/ufr/art2517,3242714

*Burgheim: Sportanglerverein Burgheim bietet Kurse für zukünftige Angler an *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/neuburg/Burgheim-Vorbereitung-auf-Fischerpruefung;art1763,2967893

*Glöckchen und Pieper stören Schlaf - Lärm-Motzki regt sich über Nacht-Angler auf *
http://www.express.de/bonn/gloeckch...ich-ueber-nacht-angler-auf,2860,28635578.html

*Angler sucht Platz für Rute *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/angler-sucht-platz-fuer-rute-aimp-id9897534.html

*Domizil der Groitzscher Angler verwüstet *
http://www.lvz-online.de/region/bor...scher-angler-verwuestet/r-borna-a-257244.html

*Ein Highlight für die Region *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeutsche-rundschau/ein-highlight-fuer-die-region-id7846416.html

*Derbener Angler möchten weiteren Bootssteg bauen sowie Anlegemöglichkeiten für ... *
http://www.newswalk.info/derbener-a...iten-fuer-wasserwanderer-schaffen-361552.html

*Schwarzfischer zappeln im Netz *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales/ebersberg/glonn-assling/schwarzfischer-zappeln-netz-4042576.html

* "Im Hotel "Mohr life resort" können Gäste in Tirol ihre Angeln auswerfen. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/panorama-fischen-im-hotelteich--/de/News/39305464

*Altenheimer Angler wollen Konzession für Gaststätte *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neur...en-konzession-fuer-gaststaette--92379691.html

*Angler zieht großen Hecht an Bord *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f...er-zieht-grossen-hecht-an-bord-id7864541.html

*Tierrechtsorganisation Peta zeigt 96 Angler an *
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...on-Peta-zeigt-96-Angler-an;art1180825,2828281

*Angler fängt 1,60-Meter-Wels *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1333770/

* "Um die Zahl der Fische zu erhöhen, setzen Angler und Berufsfischer gern Jungtiere aus. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/kannibalische-fische-hecht-frisst-hecht--/de/News/39365423

* Die Hechte machten sich rar *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Die-Hechte-machten-sich-rar;art211,830633

*Kreis bittet Angler verstärkt zur Kasse *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1334470/

*Angler fordern Müllcontainer am Kiessee *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1334153/

*Fest für Kormoran und Angler *
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...m-aale-main-muehlheim-ausgesetzt-4073811.html

* Fischereiverein Colnrade will neues Nebengewässer zur Hunte schaffen *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...es-nebengewaesser-hunte-schaffen-4073259.html

* Petri heil - Berliner Angler fischt weißen Wels aus der Spree *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/brand...ssen-wels-aus-der-spree,7169130,28694002.html

*Neue Angler für Verein *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/warstein/neue-angler-fuer-verein-aimp-id9918215.html

*Saisonfinale der Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sasbach/saisonfinale-der-angler--92570624.html

*Dauernheimer Angler räumen auf *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokale.../dauernheimer-angler-raeumen-auf_14688546.htm

* Sportangler retten Fische - mit Strom *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/sportangler-retten-fische-mit-strom--92711218.html

*Nidda-Reinigung - Helfer angeln Müll aus der Nidda *
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/n...eln-muell-aus-der-nidda,1472798,28717500.html

*Wieder viel Müll und Unrat aus der Wiese gefischt *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell...d-unrat-aus-der-wiese-gefischt--92773536.html

*Petri Heil mal etwas anders *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Petri-Heil-mal-etwas-anders;art677,1078078

* Angler haben Diebesgut am Haken *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/senftenberg/Angler-haben-Diebesgut-am-Haken;art1054,4774035

*Ein Idyll für Eisvogel und Siebenschläfer *
http://www.alles-lausitz.de/startse..._Idyll_fuer_Eisvogel_und_Siebenschlaefer.html

*Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne fischt *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...5247/wenn-der-vater-mit-dem-sohne-fischt.html

*Angeln: Fischen im Hotelteich *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/vermischtes/angeln-fischen-im-hotelteich_id_4179670.html

* Jubiläum bei den Neuburger Fischern: Besser als jede Weißwurst *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Besser-als-jede-Weisswurst-id31567357.html

*"Sehr verhalten begann das Herbstfest auf dem Derbener Anglerplatz..." *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/derbener-angler-wollen-weiteren-bootssteg-bauen-und--/de/News/39325725

*Menschen im Verein *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/region/daun/kurz/Kurz-Menschen-im-Verein;art789,4016909

*Tipps für einen Angelurlaub in Dänemark *
http://news.travelscout24.de/tipps-fuer-einen-angelurlaub-in-daenemark/

* Dreister Coup auf der Messe Jagd und Angeln: Geräte im Wert vom 117.000 Euro geklaut *
http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/po...polizeiticker-mitteldeutschland-a-258350.html

*Bald mehr Zeit zum Angeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rock-pop-rezensionen/bald-mehr-zeit-zum-angeln--92774404.html

*ENTSCHLEUNIGEN: Und jetzt runter vom Gas ...*
http://www.focus.de/kultur/mode/maennermode/entschleunigen-und-jetzt-runter-vom-gas_id_4165034.html


----------



## Jörck (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fliegenfischen: Yoga für Angler
*
Besonders gestresste Menschen suchen beim Angeln Ruhe und “Entschleunigung“. Und wer auf den Sport dabei nicht verzichten möchte, der geht Fliegenfischen.

https://www.sat1bayern.de/news/20141020/fliegenfischen-kochelsee-loisach-reportage/


----------



## Seifert (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Toter Angler ist eines natürlichen Todes gestorben *
> http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/ufr/art2517,3242714



Kann ein toter Angler auch noch sterben???:q


----------



## Norbi (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Weiss nicht ob es hier schon gepostet wurde,ansonsten löschen!
http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/s...iber-zahlt-6000-Euro-Geldbusse;art969,2518046


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Betrüger zocken Angelvereine ab !!!*

http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/1766909-15000-Euro-ueberwiesen-Betrueger-zocken-Vereine-ab


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

http://www.ksta.de/overath/tierschutz-naturschuetzer-warnen-vor-fisch-stau,15189236,28862128.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Bitte nur Meldungen über Angeln oder Angler.
Danke.


----------



## phirania (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Betrifft wohl  zwillbrock und alle Vereine.
http://www1.wdr.de/studio/muenster/nrwinfos/nachrichten/studios78054.html


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*



phirania schrieb:


> Betrifft wohl  zwillbrock und alle Vereine.
> http://www1.wdr.de/studio/muenster/nrwinfos/nachrichten/studios78054.html





> Fehler HTTP 404:  Seite nicht gefunden


Leider nicht mehr aktuell der Link. Wenn du einen aktuellen hast, nur her damit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln in Bad Cannstatt: Fische aus dem Neckar sind lecker *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ker.0279d644-0691-4e40-a4fc-59fe8a71aee2.html

*Pribbernow und die Petrijünger *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1337201/

*Gesunde Fische im Gehrenbach-See *
http://www.wochenkurier.de/archiv/2014/10/19/gesunde-fische-im-gehrenbach-see/

*Eine Frage der Ehre Hier beißt niemand außer den Fischen! *
http://www.wochenende-frechen.de/rag-aui/docs/980257

*Fliegenfischen: Yoga für Angler *
https://www.sat1bayern.de/news/20141020/fliegenfischen-kochelsee-loisach-reportage/

*Aller-Weser-Hochseeangler konnten sich vor Heringen kaum retten / Auch Dorsche dabei *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...n-kaum-retten-auch-dorsche-dabei-4176947.html

*Die Räuber am Haken *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Die-Raeuber-am-Haken;art675,1087168

*Beim Angeln spielt das Handicap keine Rolle *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoe...pielt-das-handicap-keine-rolle-id7991041.html

*Vor dem Fischen 36 Stunden büffeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/vor-dem-fischen-36-stunden-bueffeln--93352314.html

*Schwarzangeln ist teurer als Schwarzfahren *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...st-teurer-als-Schwarzfahren;art372618,7347384

*Angeln : Die Fischer mit den Puppenspieler-Tricks *
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchi...Die-Fischer-mit-den-Puppenspieler-Tricks.html

*Leiche von Ausländer mit aufgeschnittenen Pulsadern am Strand gefunden *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/leiche-von-auslaender-mit-aufgeschnittenen-pulsadern-am--/de/News/39685033

*Erotischer Karpfen-Kalender aus Cloppenburg | Achtung, Schnappatmung! *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/angeln/erotischer-karpfen-kalender-2015-38288726.bild.html

*Angeln in Schottland - Herbst in Großbritannien im Bild des Tages *
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/...ossbritannien-im-bild-des-tages-a-999219.html

*Rühstädter Angler mit guter Saison *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ruehstaedter-angler-mit-guter-saison-id8025126.html

*Karpfenbestand eindämmen *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/rosenheim-land/karpfenbestand-eindaemmen-4264807.html

*LWSPA MV: Angeln im Hafen Stralsund ab 01.11. eingeschränkt *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...ln-im-hafen-stralsund-ab-01-11-eingeschraenkt

*„Pichlinger See war mein zweites Kinderzimmer“ *
http://www.tips.at/news/linz/land-leute/300558-pichlinger-see-war-mein-zweites-kinderzimmer

*Rapper-typisch oder nicht: Marteria entspannt beim Angeln *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/d...icht-marteria-entspannt-beim-angeln-1.1777324

*Fischereiprüfung erleichtert *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1341499/

*Peta geht juristisch gegen das "Königsfischen" der Crailsheimer Angler vor *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...n-der-Crailsheimer-Angler-vor;art5507,2872151

* "Kreuzwertheim - Zwei Männer hatten sich zum Angeln an der Main-Schleuse bei Kreuzwertheim ..." *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-tot-im-main-gefunden--/de/News/39885699

*Hier schreibt Bürgerreporter *
http://www.schaufenster-bonn.de/rag-rsg-sf/docs/985949

*Angler helfen dem bedrohten ?Bauernkarpfen? Hannover - Das weltweite Artensterben... *
http://www.newswalk.info/angler-hel...nnover-das-weltweite-artensterben-470512.html

*Spektakulärer Fang: Angler haben Diebesgut am Haken *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/lu...ler-haben-Diebesgut-am-Haken;art13825,4775797

*Riesiger Wels sorgt für kontroverse Auseinandersetzung *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ontroverse-Auseinandersetzung;art8100,4024863

*Zell im Wiesental Viel Unrat aus der Wiese gefischt *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...cht.62d52021-efe4-466c-8c90-7110c4d97bcd.html

*ENTSCHLEUNIGENWobei ich nicht weiß, mit welchem Fischlein man einen vorbeihüpfenden ... *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/mode/mae...-vibrator-verwechseln-koennte_id_4205904.html

* „Ruhrwellen“-Angler vorbildlich *
https://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/ruhrwellen-angler-vorbildlich-id9936628.html

*Halstenbek : Jugendliche Angler streichen Tor des Krupunder Sees neu an *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin...-streichen-Tor-des-Krupunder-Sees-neu-an.html

*Wickede ASV beim Weihnachtsmarkt *
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/wickede/wickede-beim-weihnachtsmarkt-4168070.html?cmp=defrss

*Angler räumen am Umwelttag Schöppenteich auf *
http://www.lvz-online.de/region/tau...tag-schoeppenteich-auf/r-taucha-a-259347.html

*Angler sorgen am Alten Fließ in Boxberg für Ordnung *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...iess-in-Boxberg-fuer-Ordnung;art13826,4780066

*Angler entdecken auch kaputtes Boot *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Angler-entdecken-auch-kaputtes-Boot;art13826,4780536

*Schützenverein lädt zum Tag der offenen Tür: Die Angler treffen ins Schwarze *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Die-Angler-treffen-ins-Schwarze;art677,1088845

*Die Räuber am Haken *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Die-Raeuber-am-Haken;art675,1087168

* Bagger kontra Biotopschutz: Der Aale-Tod an der oberen Aue *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...tz-der-aale-tod-an-der-oberen-aue-d49296.html

*Kritik an Kormoran-Studie *
http://www.zak.de/artikel/detailsueberregional/138855/LangenargenStuttgart-Kritik-an-Kormoran-Studie

*Frank Haßfurter fängt einen Riesenwaller *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/hassberge/Frank-Hassfurter-faengt-einen-Riesenwaller;art217,842775

*Gigant aus der Tiefe: Unglaublich, was diesen Anglern den Fisch wegschnappt *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...anglern-den-fisch-wegschnappt_id_4221121.html

*Das Glück gepachtet *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/s...tikel,-Das-Glueck-gepachtet-_arid,972015.html

*Binsfelder Angler wollen chemieverseuchten See aufgeben und suchen nach Ersatz *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...fgeben-und-suchen-nach-Ersatz;art8137,4032398

* POL-LG: ++ Kopfverletzung nach Faschenwurf ++ Angler kontrolliert ++ Einbruch in Hotel ++ *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...henwurf-angler-kontrolliert-einbruch-in-hotel

*Im Wehr ist mehr !!!!! *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/im-wehr-ist-mehr--/de/News/39731662

*Angler entlassen 1000 Junglachse bei Dresden in die Elbe – Fischart war fast ausgestorben *
http://www.lvz-online.de/nachrichte...in-die-elbe/r-mitteldeutschland-a-260180.html

*Der Schwanen-Retter von Kukuk *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/der-schwanen-retter-von-kukuk-id8016771.html

*Einschränkungen für Angler im Stralsunder Hafen *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/meckl...nkungen-fuer-Angler-im-Stralsunder-Hafen.html

*Elektrofischerei in der Roda: Rognern und Milchnern auf der Spur *
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...Rognern-und-Milchnern-auf-der-Spur-1133964469

*Angler retten Betrunkenen aus Hafenbecken *
http://www.nordkurier.de/polizeiticker/angler-retten-betrunkenen-aus-hafenbecken-2810692910.html

*Winterhude: Angler findet Wasserleiche *
http://www.radiohamburg.de/Nachrich...Oktober/Winterhude-Angler-findet-Wasserleiche

*Toter Mann in Goldbekkanal gefunden *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/toter-mann-in-goldbekkanal-gefunden--/de/News/39789756

*Schwabacher Angler fischten reichlich Müll *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/schwabach/schwabacher-angler-fischten-reichlich-mull-1.3976671

*Birkach: Aufseher am Rothsee attackiert *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/k...fseher-am-Rothsee-attackiert;art74357,2978172

*POL-KN: Polizei sucht Eigentümer von Schmuckstücken">Singen (ots) -Angler haben Ende... *
http://www.newswalk.info/polkn-poli...cken-singen-ots-angler-haben-ende-460256.html

*Markierte Jungdorsche bei Fehmarn ausgesetzt *
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news610986

*Großeinsatz bei Wertheim: Angler leblos aus dem Main geborgen *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/unterfranken/inhalt/angler-vermisst-suchaktion-100.html

*Nach stundenlanger Suche: Angler tot aus Wasser geborgen *
http://www.wuerzburgerleben.de/2014/11/01/nach-stundenlanger-suche-angler-tot-aus-wasser-geborgen/

* Bürgerforum Vorarlberg: Angelhaken mit Tierfutterköder als Gefahr für Tiere *
http://www.vol.at/buergerforum-vora...ierfutterkoeder-als-gefahr-fuer-tiere/4124967

*Tiere: Angler helfen Rote-Liste-Fisch Karausche*
http://www.focus.de/regional/hannover/tiere-angler-helfen-rote-liste-fisch-karausche_id_4241877.html

*Angler helfen dem bedrohten ?Bauernkarpfen? Hannover - Das weltweite Artensterben... *
http://www.newswalk.info/angler-hel...nnover-das-weltweite-artensterben-470512.html


----------



## Mücke1978 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

http://www.antennemv.de/aktionen-und-service/nachrichten/neues-fuer-angler-in-stralsund


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aus Seenot gerettet*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Videos...HMcy7V7I6XAKEIdzToC7ucIJu&bctid=3886666354001


----------



## Bert62 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Fische haben unterschiedliche Charaktere

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/wissen/10808894,10808894.html

mal wieder was von Robert Arlinghaus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nächtliche Suche nach vermisstem Angler  *
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/naechtliche-suche-nach-vermisstem-angler-43356

*Angler fällt in den Rhein - Suche bislang erfolglos *
http://www.express.de/bonn/auf-glit...---suche-bislang-erfolglos,2860,28952500.html

*Wenn der Fang nicht alles ist *
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen/tuebingen/wenn+der+fang+nicht+alles+ist.3962287.htm

*Angeln verbindet Greußen und Creußen *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/pegnitz/angeln-verbindet-greussen-und-creussen-1.3994927

*Köln: Angelverbot bei den beliebten Scheuermühlenteichen *
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1118483/koeln-angelverbot-bei-den-beliebten-scheuermuehlenteichen

*Rahmeder Angel- und Sportfischerverein luden ein *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/altena/rahmeder-angel-sportfischerverein-luden-4431328.html

*Artgerechtes Angeln will gelernt sein *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ost...der-MS-Einigkeit-Wie-wird-artgerecht-geangelt

* "Ein Wels von 47,5 Kilo" *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zisch-texte/ein-wels-von-47-5-kilo--94710014.html

*China-Krabben überschwemmen Flüsse *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...erschwemmen-unsere-fluesse-38576742.bild.html

*Vermisster Angler aus Bonn trieb im Rhein bei Duisburg *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...n-trieb-im-rhein-bei-duisburg-id10047332.html

* Vermisster Angler ist tot *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/vermisster-angler-ist-tot-aimp-id10050881.html

*Anglerzwist nach Pächterwechsel *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1347261/

*Ungewöhnlicher Arbeitseinsatz für Angler : Der See ist wieder dicht *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...seinsatz-fuer-Angler-Der-See-ist-wieder-dicht

*Beim Nachtangeln verschwunden - Vermisster Angler in Duisburg angespült *
http://www.express.de/bonn/beim-nac...ler-in-duisburg-angespuelt,2860,29072404.html

*Reden wir mal über Fisch  *
http://www.freiepresse.de/RATGEBER/REISE/Reden-wir-mal-ueber-Fisch-artikel9042015.php

*Als Hauptproblem wurden die Tourismus-Angler eingestuft? *
http://www.moz.de/kommentare/mc/1347913/216/1/

*Fair zu Fischen *
http://www.kn-online.de/Schleswig-H...Interview-mit-Robert-Vollborn-Fair-zu-Fischen

* Angeln auf Bornholm *
http://www.hna.de/reise/angeln-bornholm-mz-4472814.html

*Abangeln auf der Ostsee *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...el,-Abangeln-auf-der-Ostsee-_arid,995957.html

*Angelfreunde Gladbeck feiern 50-jähriges Vereinsbestehen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...-50-jaehriges-vereinsbestehen-id10065557.html

*Analyse: Darum haben Angler wieder mehr Glück *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/langenfeld/darum-haben-angler-wieder-mehr-glueck-aid-1.4691158

*Meschede: Erst die Bürokratie, dann der Angelspaß *
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/meschede-erst-die-buerokratie-dann-der-angelspass-20141130.html

*Ihre Kunstwerke werden 2015 im neuen Petriviertel entstehen: Fritz Balthaus, Barbara Wille und ... *
http://www.das-ist-rostock.de/artikel/50977_2014-12-02_angeln-pegeln-wachsen-lassen/

* Am Freitagabend hatten zwei Angler ihr Nachtlager an der Mainschleuse aufgeschlagen. " *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/brennpunk...r-angler-wird-aus-dem-main--/de/News/39895571

*Angler findet Drogenkoffer *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angler-findet-drogenkoffer--/de/News/39901364

*Angler beklagen Karpfen-Sterben *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/senftenberg/Angler-beklagen-Karpfen-Sterben;art1054,4797676

*Obduktion nach Bergung eines toten Anglers beantragt *
http://www.wuerzburgerleben.de/2014/11/03/obduktion-nach-bergung-eines-toten-anglers-beantragt/

*Angler-Verein fühlt sich an den Pranger gestellt *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokales/33342/Angler-Verein_fuehlt_sich_an_den_Pranger_gestellt.html

*Nächtliche Suche nach vermisstem Angler *
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/naechtliche-suche-nach-vermisstem-angler-43356

*Wickede Klimaschutzpreis für den ASV *
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/wickede/wickede-klimaschutzpreis-4373214.html

* Dieser Fisch ist schlauer als der Angler *
http://www.welt.de/videos/article134035038/Dieser-Fisch-ist-schlauer-als-der-Angler.html

*Bruder musste zusehen - Angel-Drama am Rhein: Familienvater vermisst  *
http://www.express.de/bonn/bruder-m...in--familienvater-vermisst,2860,28960278.html

*Die wohl ungewöhnlichste und einfachste Art, massenhaft Fische zu fangen *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/videos/v...te-art-viele-fische-zu-fangen_id_4253256.html

*Angler setzen Raubfische aus *
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/koeln/article134082933/Angler-setzen-Raubfische-aus.html

*98 Bachforellen aus der Alb geholt *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bernau/98-bachforellen-aus-der-alb-geholt--94339306.html

*Fang seines Lebens | Ich angelte ein Mulde-Monster! *
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/angeln/monsterwels-in-der-mulde-gefangen-38512180.bild.html

*Unglück im Landkreis Börde: Angler leblos in Transporter gefunden *
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschland/angler-leblos-in-auto-aufgefunden,20641266,29014784.html

*Vor 45 Jahren gründeten die Angler einen Verein *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...ndeten-die-Angler-einen-Verein;art769,8426828

*Aufwärmversuch mit Brenner im Auto endet tödlich *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/aufwaermversuch-mit-brenner-im-auto-endet-toedlich--/de/News/40096097

*Traditioneller gemütlicher Abend des ASV Mondorf *
http://www.extra-blatt.de/rag-vwp/docs/990042/niederkassel

*Mehr Ruhe für die Vögel *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/rosenheim-land/mehr-ruhe-voegel-4440795.html

* +++ Deutschland-Ticker +++: Dichter Nebel: Angler müssen aus Ostsee gerettet werden *
http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...en-aus-ostsee-gerettet-werden_id_4267756.html

*Angler trieben fast zwölf Stunden auf offener See und kamen einem Großschifffahrtsweg ... *
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/19542

*Polizei ermittelt wegen Körperverletzung *
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...elt-wegen-Koerperverletzung-_arid,661573.html

*Kinder waren wohlauf *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/kinder-waren-wohlauf--/de/News/40111046

*Balingen: 80-jähriger Vermisster aus Engstlatt ist tot *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/balingen-80-jaehriger-vermisster-aus-engstlatt-ist-tot--/de/News/40145425

*Angler beklagen starken Eingriff in Natur *
http://www.pz-news.de/region_artikel,-Angler-beklagen-starken-Eingriff-in-Natur-_arid,523176.html

*China-Krabben überschwemmen Flüsse *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...erschwemmen-unsere-fluesse-38576742.bild.html

*Jäger demonstrieren am roten Teppich *
http://www.wochenblatt.com/landwirt...eger-demonstrieren-am-roten-teppich-8976.html

*Mit wenigen Klicks zum Revier und zur Angelkarte *
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachricht...-zum-Revier-und-zur-Angelkarte;art467,1539832

*Angler freuen sich über eine positive Bilanz *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angler-freuen-sich-ueber-eine-positive-bilanz--94786670.html

*Im Einsatz für saubere Flussufer *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...zig-Fischereiverbaende-Saar;art446556,5515129

*Vier Pokale für Zerbst: Zwei Titel und zweimal Silber *
http://www.volksstimme.de/sport/lok...uer-Zerbst-Zwei-Titel-und-zweimal-Silber.html

*Petrijünger gegen neue Verbote *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1347913/

*Schwarzmundgrundel macht Ärger *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...arzmundgrundel-macht-Aerger-_arid,380406.html

*Sulz a. N.: Zum Hochseeangeln in Norwegen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.1a642d1f-3320-4fb4-85ff-a35aee0d38e2.html

*Tote Forellen im Eybacher Mühlbach? *
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/Tote-Forellen-im-Eybacher-Muehlbach;art5573,2906029

*Angeln und Baden in Zeischa verboten *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elsterwerda/Angeln-und-Baden-in-Zeischa-verboten;art1059,4820273

*Angler verstorben *
http://www.odftv.de/news_oder_spree/Angler_verstorben-22000.html

*Vredener Angler richten den Peerdekolk her *
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/staed...ler-richten-den-Peerdekolk-her;art969,2550128

*Angler werben für ihre geräucherte Forellen  *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...uer-ihre-geraeucherte-Forellen;art676,1145824

*Angler applaudieren ihrem motivierten Nachwuchs *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rhei...en-ihrem-motivierten-nachwuchs--95313637.html

*Königskrönung im frischen Fischerhaus *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Koenigskroenung-im-frischen-Fischerhaus;art765,8451252

*Überraschender Fund im Aasee : Kein Anglerlatein: Waffe am Haken *
http://www.wn.de/Muenster/1801102-Ueberraschender-Fund-im-Aasee-Kein-Anglerlatein-Waffe-am-Haken

*Hombergs Angler unterstützen fischereiliche Artenvielfalt *
http://www.seknews.de/2014/11/27/hombergs-angler-unterstuetzen-fischereiliche-artenvielfalt/

*Hammerpark: Anglerverein steigt aus *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/VOGTLAND/Hammerpark-Anglerverein-steigt-aus-artikel9049002.php

*Huchen suchen *
http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/42439/Huchen-suchen

* Fischerei-Chef jagt Forellen-Diebe *
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...-jagt-jetzt-dreiste-angler-38753790.bild.html

* Radio Bremen Online 
Fischfang vom Kajak aus *
http://www.radiobremen.de/fernsehen/buten_un_binnen/kajakangeln100.html

*Bräunlingen: Angler setzen Fische aus *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aus.e13c783f-0bbd-4a12-b15e-d031b200d35f.html

*Studie über Neckar: Kormorane schnappen Anglern die Beute weg *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....weg.350f3249-034d-441c-a21e-459d056538bb.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler küren die Vereinsbesten *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo.../angler-kueren-die-vereinsbesten_14831140.htm

*Saniertes Angler-Domizil in Spremberg im Februar fertig *
http://maerkischer-bote.de/blog/2014/12/05/saniertes-angler-domizil-spremberg-im-februar-fertig/

*Von Woche zu Woche über die Einsparungen in der Altmark. *
http://www.az-online.de/lokales/lan...woche-ueber-einsparungen-altmark-4511251.html

*Angler mit positivem Abschluss *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/angler-mit-positivem-abschluss-id8404756.html

* Märkischer Kreis - Naturschutz: Neue Regelungen für Angler *
http://www.mittelrhein-tageblatt.de/maerkischer-kreis-naturschutz-neue-regelungen-fuer-angler-72101

*16 Schollen und ein Dorsch *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/16-schollen-und-ein-dorsch-id8409886.html

* "Alte Knochen" feiern ihr 25-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ihr-25-jaehriges-Bestehen-article1515321.html

* Angeln als Hobby – Entspannung und Action zugleich *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de...y-entspannung-und-action-zugleich-d20667.html

*Lippe: Neue Naturschutzverordnung: Naturerlebnis statt Gaudi *
http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...nung-Naturerlebnis-statt-Gaudi;art999,1450844

* Neue Website Angler fischen jetzt nach Klicks *
http://www.nordkurier.de/meine-uckermark-freizeit/angler-fischen-jetzt-nach-klicks-1111653012.html

*Rhein-Erft-Kreis. *
http://www.ksta.de/aus-dem-kreis/te...ehalten-ihre-gewaesser,16364862,29290500.html

*Angler macht explosiven Fang *
http://www.tz.de/bayern/angler-macht-explosiven-fang-laaber-oberpfalz-meta-4530665.html

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Angler pachten weiter *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ter.1370239b-bcbf-4e6d-b33d-822b16c1e2ec.html

*Barnimer Angler küren Beste *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1353738/

*Angler vermieten nicht mehr für Jugend-Partys *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sch...nicht-mehr-fuer-jugend-partys-id10145592.html

*Angler schöpfen wieder Hoffnung *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Angler-schoepfen-wieder-Hoffnung;art1050,4846977

*Angler laden zum Skat-Turnier *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Angler-laden-zum-Skat-Turnier;art676,1177102

*Neubau wegen Brandstiftung: Angelverein weihte neues Vereinsheim ein *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/melsungen...lverein-weihte-neues-vereinsheim-4534567.html

*ASV "Hecht-froh" wünscht schöne Feiertage *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/wanne-ei...-froh-wuenscht-schoene-feiertage-d500988.html

*Dabei ist Fischen verboten! Angler vermüllen Naturschutzgebiet *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...rmuellen-naturschutzgebiet-39037682.bild.html

*Fischerheim: Brand entpuppt sich als Feuer im Grill *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ppt-sich-als-Feuer-im-Grill;art372512,7497220

*Angler entdeckt vermisste Beestenerin tot im Wasser *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/artikel/533653/angler-entdeckt-vermisste-beestenerin-tot-im-wasser

*Die Forellen haben es warm *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1356477/

* Fische in Schleswig-Holsteins Angelteichen sind gestresst *
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...ns-angelteichen-sind-gestresst-id8566126.html

*Vor 39 Jahren hat er angebissen *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Vor-39-Jahren-hat-er-angebissen;art433641,8503871

* Verfahren gegen Angelfischer eingestellt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...gegen-Angelfischer-eingestellt;art776,8503594

*Angler wollen Naturerlebnistage bereichern *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/herzberg/Angler-wollen-Naturerlebnistage-bereichern;art1056,4864008

*Angler feiern Jubiläum *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...nberg/angler-feiern-jubilaeum-id10192372.html

*Mit neuer Angel ins neue Jahr *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Mit-neuer-Angel-ins-neue-Jahr;art677,1197777

*Carsten Heine aus Falkensee: Petri Heil *
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2015/01/02/carsten-heine-aus-falkensee-petri-heil/

*Fischer wollen sich Teich angeln *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...ollen-sich-teich-angeln_a_21,0,747715332.html

* Angler mit positivem Abschluss *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/angler-mit-positivem-abschluss-id8404756.html

* Griechenland-Hilfe: Zwei Monate mehr für Athen *
http://www.nzz.ch/wirtschaft/zwei-monate-mehr-fuer-athen-1.18440809

*Angeln in der Grauzone *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angeln-in-der-grauzone--96123862.html

*Wie angelt man korrekt und was benötigt man dafür? *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gera/rat...rekt-und-was-benoetigt-man-dafuer-d45609.html

*Gigantische Karpfen angeln - gewusst wie *
http://www.paderzeitung.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13851&Itemid=309

*Bauer sucht Frau 2014: Gottfried und Martina sind unzertrennlich *
http://www.rtl.de/cms/sendungen/bau...ind-unzertrennlich-43693-75dc-14-2146002.html

*Phil Rudd will zurück zu AC/DC - und Angeln gehen *
http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/phil-rudd-will-zurueck-zu-ac-dc-und-angeln-gehen-id10171306.html

*Vom Angeln mit der Fliege *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/CHEMNITZ/Vom-Angeln-mit-der-Fliege-artikel9071998.php

*Angler an Playa de Muro ertrunken *
http://mallorcamagazin.com/aktuelles/nachrichten/2014/12/26/41289/angler-playa-muro-ertrunken.html

*Wassenberg: Erholung finden am stillen Effelder Waldsee *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...den-am-stillen-effelder-waldsee-aid-1.4762947

*Tödliche Hai-Attacke: Angler stirbt vor australischer Südwestküste *
http://web.de/magazine/panorama/toe...-stirbt-australischer-suedwestkueste-30303296

*Rike Schefflers Lyrikdebüt: Mit Bleistift angeln *
http://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/buecher/mit-bleistift-angeln-1.18452338

* Rekordkarpfen aus dem Schaalsee *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/rekordkarpfen-aus-dem-schaalsee-id8561321.html

*Verfahren gegen Angelfischer eingestellt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...gegen-Angelfischer-eingestellt;art776,8503594

*„Man erkennt sofort, wer fürs Angeln geboren ist“ *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...fuers-angeln-geboren-ist-aimp-id10193370.html

* Günter Kunze: 58 Jahre angelt er in der Region*
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...re-angelt-er-in-der-Region-artikel9076263.php

*ZUM THEMA Hochsee & Feste *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/ZUM-THEMA-Hochsee-Feste;art677,1197776

*Angler feiern Jubiläum *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...nberg/angler-feiern-jubilaeum-id10192372.html

*Carsten Heine aus Falkensee: Petri Heil *
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2015/01/02/carsten-heine-aus-falkensee-petri-heil/


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Oder-Leopard macht sich rar *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1357715/

* Angler und Fischer gleichauf beim Dorschfang *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...-gleichauf-beim-Dorschfang,dorschfang100.html

*Angler wählen einen neuen Vorstand *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elsterwerda/Angler-waehlen-einen-neuen-Vorstand;art1059,4866285

*Totes Wildschwein am Angelhaken *
http://www.mz-web.de/hettstedt/tote...der-fang-seines-lebens,20640988,29480674.html

*Angelmesse in Duisburg *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/angelmesse-in-duisburg-id10204271.html

*Ein Bachemer deutet auf das noch zu reparierende Ufer, er will namentlich nicht genannt werden ... *
http://www.ksta.de/frechen/angler-i...st-endlich-entschlammt,15189184,29492280.html

*Ehrenamt : 67 Zentimeter und 3,8 Kilo *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...t/1837722-Ehrenamt-67-Zentimeter-und-3-8-Kilo

*Angler sitzen auf dem Trockenen *
https://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk...m/2015/01/08/angler-sitzen-auf-dem-trockenen/

*Angler zeigen sich überrascht *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/angler-zeigen-sich-ueberrascht--98543869.html

*Angelsport – das beste Hobby *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/dulsberg/menschen/angelsport-das-beste-hobby-d21050.html

*Lebensmüde oder Nerven aus Stahl? Mann zieht Weißen Hai mit bloßen Händen ins Meer *
http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/a...-mit-blossen-haenden-ins-meer_id_4393463.html

*Mönchweiler: Neue Stege und Uferbefestigungen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.2fb063c3-6a38-4952-89a1-0e294f6901bf.html

*Mehr Platz für den Naturschutz *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gelsenkirchen-buer/mehr-platz-fuer-den-naturschutz-id10214952.html

*66 warten auf die Aufnahme bei den Anglern *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/66-warten-auf-die-Aufnahme-bei-den-Anglern;art773,8518398

*Tennisspieler besiegen Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meissenheim/tennisspieler-besiegen-angler--98768894.html

*Voraussetzung für potentielle Angler *
http://magdeburgersonntag.info/artikel/voraussetzung-fur-potentielle-angler-0112

*Riesenhecht misst 111 Zentimeter *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1359725/

* "Petri Heil" im Duisburger Landschaftspark Nord *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...isburger-landschaftspark-nord-id10224212.html

*Helmut Reinold ist neuer Jugendwart beim Angelsportverein Ruhrtal *
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/wickede/helmut-reinold-neuer-jugendwart-anglern-4624572.html

*Angler fängt Makrele - und erlebt Überraschung *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...laut-angler-makrele-vom-haken_id_4400788.html

*LWSPA MV: Stralsunder Angler unterstützen Wasserschutzpolizei *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nder-angler-unterstuetzen-wasserschutzpolizei

*Lehrgang für Angler im Kyffhäuserkreis *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ng-fuer-Angler-im-Kyffhaeuserkreis-1412082466

*Angler ehren ihre Meister *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herbolzheim/angler-ehren-ihre-meister--98857899.html

*Kormorane zum Abschuss frei *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...g/kormorane-zum-abschuss-frei-id10228807.html

*Nutzung des Geiseltalsees - Die vergessenen Angler *
http://www.mz-web.de/merseburg-quer...die-vergessenen-angler,20641044,29566388.html

*Schopfheimer Angler wollen die Wiese wiederbeleben *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/scho...wollen-die-wiese-wiederbeleben--98920700.html

*Umzug der Angler könnte zum Sommer gelingen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meis...er-koennte-zum-sommer-gelingen--98920582.html

*„Ruhrwellen“ bilden erneut Angler aus *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/ruhrwellen-bilden-erneut-angler-aus-aimp-id10233757.html

*Angler verstärken Vorstand *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/angler-verstaerken-vorstand

*Kormorane und Touristen ärgern Angler *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...nd-Touristen-aergern-Angler-_arid,411399.html

*Neckartalsee: Angler diskutieren über Lösungen *
http://www.lkz.de/sport-uebersicht_...diskutieren-ueber-Loesungen-_arid,267387.html

*Bramscher Angler bauen sich ein Lagerhaus *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche/...r-bauen-sich-ein-lagerhaus#gallery&0&0&539172

* Lewitz: Anglerglück beim Wintersturm *
http://www.svz.de/mv-uebersicht/mv-angeln/lewitz-anglerglueck-beim-wintersturm-id8727871.html

*Raubfische angeln, aber richtig *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/be...aubfische-angeln-aber-richtig;art1244,5821827

*Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee *
http://www.svz.de/junge-zeitung/zis.../brandungsangeln-an-der-ostsee-id8598456.html

*Die Messe Angeln & Jagen lockt bereits zum zweiten Mal in die Elbmarschenhalle nach Horst *
http://www.hier-luebeck.de/2015/01/...eiten-mal-in-die-elbmarschenhalle-nach-horst/

*Angler sitzen auf dem Trockenen *
https://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk...m/2015/01/08/angler-sitzen-auf-dem-trockenen/

* „Gut Fang“ plant fürs neue Jahr *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzower-zeitung/gut-fang-plant-fuers-neue-jahr-id8643601.html

*Ungeregelte Sportfischerei bedroht das Mittelmeer *
http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-18438-2015-01-12.html

*Was am Angeln fasziniert *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/ahrensburg/lokales/was-am-angeln-fasziniert-d21161.html

*Angeln in den meisten Bergbauseen verboten *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/ho...-meisten-Bergbauseen-verboten;art1060,4880822

*LMBV: Angeln nur an freigegebenen Gewässern erlaubt *
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de...-nur-an-freigegebenen-gewaessern-erlaubt.html

*Diskussion um „Paaltjies“ *
http://www.az.com.na/natur-umwelt/diskussion-um-paaltjies.422571

*Mehr Mitglieder und eine gut gefüllte Kasse *
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/141328/Mehr-Mitglieder-und-eine-gut-gefuellte-Kasse

*Kormorane angeln sich kleine Raubfische *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Kormorane-angeln-sich-kleine-Raubfische;art218,924689

*Sie werfen die Angeln von der Weininsel aus *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Sie-werfen-die-Angeln-von-der-Weininsel-aus;art218,924828

*Breitbrunner Angler machen See-Kauf möglich *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...Angler-machen-See-Kauf-moeglich;art217,925695

*Freizeit-Glück am Haken *
http://www.touristiklounge.de/freizeit/freizeit-gl-ck-am-haken

*Unterhalb des Stauwehrs ist Angeln tabu *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/petershagen/20313174_Unterhalb-des-Stauwehrs-ist-Angeln-tabu.html

*Ausgediente Weihnachtsbäume schützen Teiche *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...hnachtsbaeume-schuetzen-teiche-id8739781.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Noch kein Angeln im Berzdorfer See *
http://www.alles-lausitz.de/content/nachrichten/11333063_Noch_kein_Angeln_im_Berzdorfer_See.html

*Mehr als Fische fangen Hunteburger ist passionierter Angler*
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bohmte/artikel/542677/hunteburger-ist-passionierter-angler

*Aus Erkenntnissen über die Wanderung der heimischen Fische, könnten auch Angler nützliche ... *
http://www.ksta.de/stadt-leverkusen...er-fische-ist-das-ziel,15189132,29697064.html

*Fisch entkommt mit Rute: Fisch zu schnell und schlau für Russen-Angler *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ch-von-fisch-zum-affen-machen_id_4443500.html

*„Fisch des Jahres 2014“ gekürt *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachrichten/MV-aktuell/Fisch-des-Jahres-2014-gekuert

*Ihringer Angler feiern Jubiläum *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ihringen/ihringer-angler-feiern-jubilaeum--99378659.html

*Treene: Pflanzensterben geht weiter *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/treene-pflanzensterben-geht-weiter-id8771381.html

*Nieder Angler bestätigen ihren Vorstand *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...ler-bestaetigen-ihren-Vorstand;art676,1229963

*Wörth: Angler finden am 24. Januar im Landeshafen Wörth (Kreis Germersheim) die Leiche einer ... *
http://www.mannheim24.de/region/woe...is-germersheim-leiche-einer-frau-4670416.html

*Gemeinderat sauer auf Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/gemeinderat-sauer-auf-angler--99484027.html

*Sorge um Fischbestand *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim/bodenfelde-ort81608/sorge-fischbestand-4670410.html

*Angler setzen über 40 Kilo Bachforellen in die Helme ein *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/o...ellen-in-die-helme-ein,20641084,29671038.html

*Angler begehen 40. Geburtstag *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-begehen-40-Geburtstag;art372527,7581410

*Angler bewältigen ein beachtliches Arbeitsprogramm *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rieg...n-beachtliches-arbeitsprogramm--99535219.html

* Schriftführer wird gesucht *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/schriftfuehrer-wird-gesucht-x1x--99537418.html

*Biberflut im Zschopautal *
http://www.doebelner-allgemeine.de/.../specific/Biberflut-im-Zschopautal-1678144612

*Niedereschach: Angler vermuten Raubfisch im See *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.3c97315d-58df-4b22-ad2b-e35280294f68.html

*Hoss neuer Angler-Chef *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Hoss-neuer-Angler-Chef;art677,1235391

*Angeltouristen nicht gern gesehen *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/angeltouristen-nicht-gern-gesehen-id8797371.html

*Friesenheim Angelgewässer sind gut in Schuss *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...uss.bca35df4-51b2-4f4e-9d1e-64166ae0f26a.html

*Angler retten den Springbrunnen im Stadtpark *
http://www.rga-online.de/rga_103_110831811-2-_Angler-retten-den-Springbrunnen-im-Stadtpark.html

* Dieter Schwerdt und Peter Berger führen die Angler *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...eter-Berger-fuehren-die-Angler;art769,8547849

*Angler ziehen positive Bilanz *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...gler-ziehen-positive-Bilanz;art372457,7587534

*Die "Konrad Otto" befreite im Juni drei Angler aus ihrer äußerst misslichen Situation vor ... *
http://www.das-ist-rostock.de/artik...-gerettet-–-und-viel-ehre-zum-150-geburtstag/

*Löwenberger Angler werden angezählt *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1364035/

*Angler lernen für ihre Fischerprüfung *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/angler-lernen-fuer-ihre-fischerpruefung-aimp-id10290026.html

*Jürgen Friedrich ist oberster Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...rich-ist-oberster-angler-aimp-id10294235.html

* Neue Mitglieder und erfolgreiche Aktionen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/hohberg/neue-mitglieder-und-erfolgreiche-aktionen--99760316.html

* Titel, Siege und positive Bilanz *
http://www.volksstimme.de/sport/lokalsport/zerbst/1416686_Titel-Siege-und-positive-Bilanz.html

* Jäger und Angler machen Dortmund zu ihrem Revier *
http://www.mv-online.de/in-und-ausl...en-Dortmund-zu-ihrem-Revier-_arid,429933.html

*Angler sehen sich als Naturschützer *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...hen-sich-als-Naturschuetzer;art372448,7599612

*Angler wehren sich gegen Pläne für Bucher Stausee *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...er-Bucher-Stausee-_arid,10168036_toid,14.html

* Kreisanglerverein Weißenfels - Forellenjagd in der Rippach *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/kr...lenjagd-in-der-rippach,20641108,29731700.html

*Zwangsgeld bestätigt: Kein Trophäenfischen im Anglerparadies *
http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/s...haeenfischen-im-Anglerparadies;art969,2612450

*Geislingen an der Steige Das Fischen ist ihr Leben *
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/Das-Fischen-ist-ihr-Leben;art5573,3025897

*Lausitz - Angeln nur an freigegebenen Gewässern erlaubt *
http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_14085.html

*Tutzing Gericht Kleine Fische kommen teuer *
http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...richt-kleine-fische-kommen-teuer-4662447.html

*Unsere Fließgewässerregionen – neues Wissensspiel für Kinder*
http://www.lvz-online.de/gestaltete...ensspiel-fuer-kinder/r-news-bab-a-271794.html

*„Petri Heil“ am Bodensee *
http://www.ibn-online.de/artikel/2698/Friedrichshafen-Petri-Heil-am-Bodensee

*Noch kein Angeln im Berzdorfer See *
http://www.alles-lausitz.de/content/nachrichten/11333063_Noch_kein_Angeln_im_Berzdorfer_See.html

* Dem Hecht eine Chance geben*
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/dem-hecht-eine-chance-geben-id8766836.html

*Geislingen an der Steige Angeln am Naturjuwel *
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...hr-sein-50-jaehriges-Bestehen;art5573,3015886

*Warteliste bei den Anglern *
http://www.heimatzeitung.de/lokales/landkreis_traunstein/1570178_Warteliste-bei-den-Anglern.html

*Industrienähe am Viktoriasee in Rieste kein Problem *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/samtgemei...see-in-rieste-kein-problem#gallery&0&0&542692

*Tierschutz: Dicker Fisch am Haken und das Posieren vor der Kamera *
http://www.rechtsindex.de/verwaltun...isch-am-haken-und-das-posieren-vor-der-kamera

*Verbot von Trophäenfischen rechtmäßig *
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/verbot-von-trophaeenfischen-rechtmaessig_066302.html

*Versammlung: Wieder Schwarzfischer beim Angeln erwischt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...zfischer-beim-Angeln-erwischt-id32891617.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*VG Münster: Trophäenfischen im Angelteich verstößt gegen den Tierschutz *
https://www.jurion.de/de/news/31049...im-Angelteich-verstoesst-gegen-den-Tierschutz

*Kleine Fischer in Spanien sind Trawlern unterlegen *
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article137057064/Spaniens-kleine-Fischer-stehen-vor-dem-Ruin.html

*Salzwasser-Flut aus der Nordsee treibt Ostsee-Dorschfischerei an *
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/newst...eibt-ostsee-dorschfischerei-an-id8885711.html

*Fischer fühlen sich vom Landkreis übergangen *
http://www.lkz.de/lokales/stadt-kre...h-vom-Landkreis-uebergangen-_arid,271170.html

* Betretungsverbot: Baden im Altneckar kann bald sehr teuer werden *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....den.2a5b7d8a-3b36-4b13-8475-12b5971c6d83.html

*Seit Jahrzehnten hinterm Fisch her : Angelverein ehrt seine treuen Mitglieder *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-her-Angelverein-ehrt-seine-treuen-Mitglieder

*Aktiv rund um den Fisch *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/aktiv-rund-um-den-fisch--100037682.html

*Kapitale Fische am Haken: Wann ist Angeln Tierquälerei? *
https://www.google.com/url?rct=j&sa...GU6REU&usg=AFQjCNETHyf7zaB-oVyJWnNpi8lJEfhhsg

*Lebendes Fossil Der wilde Stör stirbt aus Lebendes Fossil Der wilde Stör stirbt aus *
http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.d...stirbt-aus.979.de.html?dram:article_id=310692

*Überfischung - Her mit einem einfachen Fisch-Label *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/ueberfischung-her-mit-einem-einfachen-fisch-label-1.2360422

*Eckernförde: Auf Dorsch-Tour mit 30 Dänen *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoe...-auf-dorsch-tour-mit-30-daenen-id9024516.html

* 40 Minuten Kampf mit 127-Kilo-Fisch *
http://www.derbund.ch/panorama/vermischtes/40-Minuten-Kampf-mit-127KiloFisch/story/20698068

* Keine Aufnahmegebühren in diesem Jahr : Angelverein ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...diesem-Jahr-Angelverein-feiert-50.-Geburtstag

*Wenn Angeln zur Fischwilderei wird *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholsteiner-anzeiger/wenn-angeln-zur-fischwilderei-wird-id8879446.html

*Kapitale Fische am Haken: Wann ist Angeln Tierquälerei? *
http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Wann-ist-Angeln-Tierquaelerei-article14445841.html

* Drei Tote Angler auf den Kanaren *
https://www.teneriffa-news.com/news/kanaren/drei-tote-angler-auf-den-kanaren_9890.html

*Droht Angelverbot an der Pirk? Zuständige lassen Angler zappeln *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...dige-lassen-Angler-zappeln-artikel9109929.php

*Zuständige lassen Angler zappeln *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...dige-lassen-Angler-zappeln-artikel9111286.php

*Sportfischerverein Oldenburg Angler holen 42 rostige Fahrräder aus der Haaren *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/a...hrraeder-aus-der-haaren_a_24,0,209188050.html

*Russische Angler erleben die Überraschung ihres Lebens *
http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/ueb...ie-ueberraschung-ihres-lebens_id_4464732.html

*Tierschützer nehmen „Wettbewerbe“ des Leverner Angelvereins ins Visier *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...rbe-leverner-angelvereins-visier-4721669.html

*POL-HX: Fischwilderei an den Godelheimer Teichen *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...l-hx-fischwilderei-an-den-godelheimer-teichen

*Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb *
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/angeln-nur-zum-nahrungserwerb_066681.html

*13.02.2015, 16:31 Uhr Fächerübergreifend lernen Lehrer in Tecklenburg und Glandorf unterrichten ... *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/glandorf/...andorf-unterrichten-angeln#gallery&0&0&546837

* Pirk: Mehr Ruhe in der Badezone *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...-Mehr-Ruhe-in-der-Badezone-artikel9114789.php

*Angelsportverein : Hobby für alle Altersgruppen*
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ngelsportverein-Hobby-fuer-alle-Altersgruppen

*Fische mit Dieselgeschmack? *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzower-zeitung/fische-mit-dieselgeschmack-id8988316.html

*Kronprinz Haakon - Mit Prinz Haakon beim Angeln *
http://www.bunte.de/norwegen/kronprinz-haakon-mit-prinz-haakon-beim-angeln-117011.html

*Von Angeln bis Segelfliegen: Attendorn und Sport – das passt *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...dorn-und-sport-das-passt-aimp-id10371932.html

*Angler fischen im Trüben *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Schadstoffe-untersucht-werden;art8137,4137781

*Junge Angler erwachen aus ihrem Winterschlaf *
http://www.rga.de/lokales/remscheid/junge-angler-erwachen-ihrem-winterschlaf-4754467.html

*Solingen: Zwei Tonnen Müll aus der Wupper geholt *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/solingen/zwei-tonnen-muell-aus-der-wupper-geholt-aid-1.4895586

*Kleinhaus in Angst um seine Existenz *
http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/s...aus-in-Angst-um-seine-Existenz;art969,2632694

*Der junge Mann und das Meer | Schüler fängt 480-Kilo-Fisch im Boot *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/schueler-faengt-riesigen-blauen-marlin-39884378.bild.html

*Angel-Flohmarkt in Siegburg - Ein Paradies für Schnäppchenjäger *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/sieg...uer-schnaeppchenjaeger,28692138,29951216.html

*Forschungsprojekt Angeln für einen guten Zweck *
http://www.nordkurier.de/templin/angeln-fuer-einen-guten-zweck-2413197902.html

*Angeln nur mit Schein *
http://www.extra-tipp-krefeld.de/stadtteile/kempen/angeln-nur-mit-schein-aid-1.4901708

*Angler fischen den Bestand an Barsch leer *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/angler-fischen-den-bestand-an-barsch-leer--100981186.html

* Neue Regelung an der Pirk: Angler werden ins Boot geholt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...ler-werden-ins-Boot-geholt-artikel9124154.php

*Neun Jubilare kommen auf 415 Jahre Vereinszugehörigkeit *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/neh...re-vereinszugehoerigkeit-aimp-id10396345.html

*Teistunger Angelverein spürt erste Nachwuchssorgen *
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...verein-spuert-erste-Nachwuchssorgen-994264023

* Volleyball hält „Heinzi“ top-fit *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f...olleyball-haelt-heinzi-top-fit-id9068891.html

*Italien: Angler zieht einen wohl einzigartigen Fang aus dem Wasser *
http://www.shortnews.de/id/1144401/italien-angler-zieht-einen-wohl-einzigartigen-fang-aus-dem-wasser

*Angler machen sich nicht strafbar *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-machten-sich-nicht-strafbar;art768,8557551

*Ferngesteuertes Futterboot für Angler "Jugend forscht"-Nachwuchswettbewerb Ende Februar in ... *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/region/art1188139,3028134

*Verbot von Trophäenfischen rechtmäßig *
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/verbot-von-trophaeenfischen-rechtmaessig_066302.html

*Kormoran-Verordnung - Jessener Angler bleiben skeptisch *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/kormora...gler-bleiben-skeptisch,20641004,29763006.html

*Königsfischen: Staatsanwalt ermittelt erneut gegen Angler *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/marktheidenfeld/martheidenfeld/art11878,3464049

* Surwolder Angler wollen neuen Teich anlegen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/544429/surwolder-angler-wollen-neuen-teich-anlegen

*Eichstätt: Angelverein Eichstätt zeichnet verdiente Mitglieder aus – Derzeit gibt es 557 Mitglieder*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Eichstaett-Treue-Angler-geehrt;art575,3014846

*Ungewöhnlicher Fang in Australien: Der mit dem Hai tanzt: Angler fischt und packt Zwei-Meter ... *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...-wasser-und-springt-hinterher_id_4457751.html

*50 Angler von treibender Eisscholle gerettet *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Panor...-in-Estland-von-einer-Scholle-gerettet-worden

*Unorthodoxe Methode: Angler fängt Fisch mit dem Fuss *
http://www.blick.ch/life/unorthodoxe-methode-angler-faengt-fisch-mit-dem-fuss-id3461003.html

*Angler bestätigten Peter Klüver *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Angler-bestaetigten-Peter-Kluever

*Droht Angelverbot an der Pirk? Zuständige lassen Angler zappeln *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...dige-lassen-Angler-zappeln-artikel9109929.php

*Lahrer Anglervein erbt rund eine Millionen Euro *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/lahrer-anglervein-erbt-rund-eine-millionen-euro--100131724.html

*DAV-Ortsgruppe in Jessen - Kuhrmann übergibt Vorsitz an Nachfolger *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/dav-ort...-vorsitz-an-nachfolger,20641004,29784968.html

*Loruper Angler zieht 4,85 Kilo schweren Fisch an Land *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/werlte/ar...angler-zieht-4-85-kilo-schweren-fisch-an-land

*Anglerfreunde Kelsterbach erhöhen Mitgliedsbeiträge *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of...ch-erhoehen-Mitgliedsbeitraege;art688,1255709

*Russische Angler erleben die Überraschung ihres Lebens *
http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/ueb...ie-ueberraschung-ihres-lebens_id_4464732.html

* 1450 Angler haben eine neue Heimat *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/1450-Angler-haben-eine-neue-Heimat;art1050,4909575

*Steyrer im Anglerglück *
http://www.tips.at/news/steyr/land-leute/307716-steyrer-im-anglerglueck

*Angler setzen 750 Kilo Jungfische aus *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...750-kilo-jungfische-aus_a_24,0,304943148.html

*Zwölf Jungangler im Verein *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Zwoelf-Jungangler-im-Verein;art767,8571535

*Celler Angler mit neuer Spitze *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S3760708/Celler-Angler-mit-neuer-Spitze

*Anglerverein Gräfenhainichen *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg-gra...m-unruhigen-fahrwasser,20641128,29832806.html

*Strafanzeige gegen Angler *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/regionales/20335400_Strafanzeige-gegen-Angler.html

*Ziegeleiteiche: Angler lichten Biotop aus *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nordwestmecklenburg/Ziegeleiteiche-Angler-lichten-Biotop-aus

*Jahresversammlung der Angler : Petrijünger stocken Fischbesatz auf *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...r-Angler-Petrijuenger-stocken-Fischbesatz-auf

*Kormorane werden kaum abgeschossen *
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/dessau/kormorane-machen-aerger100.html

*Fischkutter rettet Angler auf der Ostsee *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/id_72936960/fischkutter-rettet-angler-auf-der-ostsee.html

* Angler wollen Kormorane bejagen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hagen/angler-wollen-kormorane-bejagen-id10360307.html

*Pirk: Streit um Angelverbote in Badezone zieht weite Kreise *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...adezone-zieht-weite-Kreise-artikel9118356.php

*Große Fische und gute Fänge *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1368858/

*Angler, Kerbverein und viele andere Gruppen starten mit eingelegten Heringen in die Fastenzeit *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/lokalmeldungen/gross-zimmern/seit-aschermittwoch-vorbei-4752144.html

*Verbot bleibt Verbot *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/politik/Verbot-bleibt-Verbot;art4306,3061469

*Angler wegen Fischwilderei vor Gericht *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ischwilderei-vor-gericht-aimp-id10385354.html

* Wo sich Touristen, Imker und Angler tummeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell...sten-imker-und-angler-tummeln--100867205.html

*Solingen: Zwei Tonnen Müll aus der Wupper geholt *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/solingen/zwei-tonnen-muell-aus-der-wupper-geholt-aid-1.4895586

*23.02.2015, 14:45 Uhr Petrijünger widersprechen Tierschutzorganisation Peta geht gegen Angler vor *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bad-essen...nisation-peta-geht-gegen-angler-in-levern-vor

* Engagierte Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/engagierte-angler--100914631.html

* Angler kämpfen um ihre Stege *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswiger-nachrichten/angler-kaempfen-um-ihre-stege-id9052176.html

*Angler ehren *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/region-wetzlar_artikel,-Angler-ehren-_arid,436669.html

*Anglerglück: Italiener zieht 127-Kilo-Wels aus Fluss *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt.../Italiener-zieht-127-Kilo-Wels-aus-Fluss.html

* Angler lieben den Wockersee *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/angler-lieben-den-wockersee-id9079226.html

* Angler hoffen auf großen Fang *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/kultur/angler-hoffen-auf-grossen-fang_a_24,0,1778183645.html

*Aufnahmestopp für aktive Angler *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokale...aufnahmestopp-fuer-aktive-angler_15055130.htm

*Angler wählen Vorstand *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Angler-waehlen-Vorstand;art677,1283916

*Ichthyologie: Die farbenprächtige Vielfalt der Forellen *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/natur/ichthyologie-die-vielfalt-der-forellen-13442316.html

*Diese Aktion ist für die Fisch' *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/k/kaernten/feldkirchen/4673605/Diese-Aktion-ist-fur-die-Fisch

*Fischotter & Co. dezimieren Fischbestand *
http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2697180/


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Lachs an der Angel: Ein Fang für die Historie *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...er-angel-ein-fang-fuer-die-historie-1.1881423

*Für zwei Millionen Euro: Fische in Essener See bekommen eigenen Lift *
http://www.focus.de/politik/videos/...ner-see-bekommen-eigenen-lift_id_4537648.html

*Eine ganze Familie büffelt für den Fischereischein *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/w...t-fuer-den-Fischereischein-_arid,1077842.html

*50 Jahre SAV: Party der Angler *
http://www.uena.de/lokales/4320851/50-jahre-sav-party-der-angler

*Hoffnung nach dem Giftsterben: Versicherung ermöglicht Neustart für die Angler der Bergstadt *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-die-Angler-der-Bergstadt;art410944,7666984

*Angler als Naturschützer *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...n/Angler-als-Naturschuetzer;art372522,7666885

*Prozess um Mord an Franziska - Angler: Ich dachte, das ist eine Puppe *
http://www.merkur-online.de/bayern/prozess-mord-franziska-angler-dachte-eine-puppe-4779086.html

*Angler und Naturschützer sollen zusammen untersuchen, wie groß die Kormoranbestände in der ... *
http://www.107.7radiohagen.de/hagen/lokalnachrichten/lokalnachrichten/article/-afc9586d14.html

*Angler suchen weiter Nachwuchs *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ler-suchen-weiter-Nachwuchs;art372517,7670226

*Angler kritisieren Grün-Rot *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weil-am-rhein/angler-kritisieren-gruen-rot--101313696.html

*Gelungenes Jubiläumsjahr *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/gelungenes-jubilaeumsjahr--101307218.html

* Am Zechenteich: Angler sauer: Steine geklaut und Vereinsheim beschmiert *
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/sta...ut-und-Vereinsheim-beschmiert;art1010,1510181

*Eberner Angler halten Artenvielfalt hoch*
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/hassb...er-halten-Artenvielfalt-hoch;art83430,3936733

* Nils Skambracks neuer Anglerkönig *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeutsche-rundschau/nils-skambracks-neuer-anglerkoenig-id9127256.html

*Bergbau-Sanierer will "Rostschlamm" in See spülen: Angler entsetzt *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/berlin/article138091010/Angler-entsetzt.html

*Eutingen: Ortsvorsteher widerspricht Angler-Chef *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hef.1afdae96-f629-44fa-8f30-465f31f2f54d.html

*Fischerei- und Gewässerschutzverein Steinheim: Angler renovieren gemeinsam ihr Vereinsheim *
http://www.marbacher-zeitung.de/inh...eim.dca7a707-a445-4b85-baa2-6ba3bb56e870.html

*Angler bereiten sich auf den Polder vor *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/angler-bereiten-sich-auf-den-polder-vor--101526711.html

*Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S3833644/Celler-Angler-retten-tonnenweise-Fische

* Kleinkind harrt in Autowrack neben toter Mutter aus *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...ind-harrt-in-autowrack-neben-toter-mutter-aus

* Angler bangen um Karpfen *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/angler-bangen-um-karpfen-id9173386.html

*Angler wünschen sich Aus für Raunheimer Wakeboard-Anlage *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...fuer-raunheimer-wakeboard-anlage_15091333.htm

*Ein toller Hecht *
http://www.tips.at/news/steyr/land-leute/310003-ein-toller-hecht

*Ran an den Fisch *
http://www.freiepresse.de/RATGEBER/ESSEN-TRINKEN/Ran-an-den-Fisch-artikel9138426.php

*Brutröhren für Forellen erstmals bestückt *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/...r-Forellen-erstmals-bestueckt;art5533,3104526

*Leher Angler dürfen nun auch an die Ems *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/artikel/555412/leher-angler-durfen-nun-auch-an-die-ems

*Triberg: Angler ziehen Bilanz *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...anz.72224961-21fb-4e2c-9215-20b023f14585.html

*Meerforelle findet Weg zurück in die Hunte *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/ganderkesee/artikel/555290/meerforelle-findet-weg-zuruck-in-die-hunte

*Angler helfen beim Umwelttag *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngler-helfen-beim-Umwelttag;art372542,7697821

*Unlösbares Problem? / Angelverein fordert Fütterverbot: Schwäne verlieren Scheu vor Menschen ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...u-vor-Menschen-Schwanen-Drama-auf-dem-Badesee

* Dem Kormoran geht's bald ans Gefieder *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohenlimburg/dem-kormoran-geht-s-bald-ans-gefieder-id10445822.html

*Dittigheims Angler treffsicher *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Dittigheims-Angler-treffsicher;art775,8622770

*Mit Apps und Spielen - Sachsens Angler werben um Nachwuchs *
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/hassb...er-halten-Artenvielfalt-hoch;art83430,3936733

* Angeln vom Boot aus ist verboten *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/minden/20402678_Angeln-vom-Boot-aus-ist-verboten.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Trophäenfischen im Angelteich *
http://www.rechtslupe.de/verwaltungsrecht/umweltrecht/trophaeenfischen-im-angelteich-391506

*Fischerei Genossenschaft wählte neuen Vorstand *
http://www.nr-kurier.de/artikel/36702-fischerei-genossenschaft-waehlte-neuen-vorstand

*Angler aus Bayern in Österreich vermisst *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayern/article138475985/Angler-aus-Bayern-in-Oesterreich-vermisst.html

*Sulz a. N.: Angler wählen einen neuen Chef *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hef.9fefe2ed-228e-4484-a66d-ef254ba2b0d4.html

*Löwenberger Angler haben neuen Chef *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1376050/

*Deutscher Angler am Irr-See vermisst: Große Suchaktion *
http://www.salzburg24.at/deutscher-angler-am-irr-see-vermisst-grosse-suchaktion/4267599

*Gold und Bronze für treue Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...nd-Bronze-fuer-treue-Angler;art372518,7707102

*Angler-Engagement für Natur *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...Angler-Engagement-fuer-Natur;art83442,3959490

*Müllmänner wider Willen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/WERDAU/Muellmaenner-wider-Willen-artikel9143048.php

*Mann angelt in Schonzeit Barsch: Anzeige *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Mann-angelt-in-Schonzeit-Barsch-Anzeige;art768,8627037

*Angler fängt Fisch - doch mit diesem gefräßigen Stachelrochen rechnete er nicht*
[/http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/auf-beutezug-angler-faengt-fisch-doch-mit-dem-gefraessigen-stachelrochen-rechnete-er-nicht_id_4549378.html

* Vermisster deutscher Angler am Irrsee tot geborgen *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/chron...her-Fischer-nach-Sturz-in-Irrsee-tot-geborgen

*Angler als spendable Helfer *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angler-als-spendable-helfer-id9226536.html

* Schwalbacher Angelverein: Angler mit Herz für Vögel *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Angler-mit-Herz-fuer-Voegel;art676,1312602

*Angler wollen wieder im Rabisteich Forellen und Karpfen großziehen *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...ch-Forellen-und-Karpfen-grossziehen-827922704

*Angler fischen finanziell im Trüben *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...schen-finanziell-im-Trueben;art372507,7710628

*Achtlos in der Natur entsorgt *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/achtlos-in-der-natur-entsorgt

*Einfach weggeschnappt: Diese freche Katze klaut unaufmerksamem Angler die Beute *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...aufmerksamem-angler-die-beute_id_4550814.html

* Rommerskirchen: Angler-Heim geht in Flammen auf *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/rommerskirchen/angler-heim-geht-in-flammen-auf-aid-1.4954616

*Angler entdecken “Granate”: Auf den zweiten Blick ein Feuerzeug *
http://www.rnf.de/angler-entdecken-granate-auf-den-zweiten-blick-ein-feuerzeug-70417/

*Friesenheim Angler jetzt mit Doppelspitze *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...tze.dff75566-e03a-4d5e-a800-caf4ba311531.html

* Angler machen mit der alten Spitze weiter *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...mit-der-alten-Spitze-weiter;art372452,7714153

*Schwanau Schon wieder einen Container gefüllt *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...llt.b6fc2fde-c55e-4c6e-a7f9-73abeb5708e5.html

*Angler stellen sich für Zukunft neu auf *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-n...llen-sich-fuer-zukunft-neu-auf-id9258341.html

*Die Bernsdorfer Angler sind mit ihren Hegegründen zufrieden *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/ho...-ihren-Hegegruenden-zufrieden;art1060,4955612

* Lahnuferreinigung: 200 Angler als Saubermänner *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/200-Angler-als-Saubermaenner;art680,1321353

*Wienhäuser Angler helfen dem Eisvogel *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S3867040/Wienhaeuser-Angler-helfen-dem-Eisvogel

*Durchfahrt für Angler wieder frei *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4525774-126-durchfahrt-fuer--angler-wieder-frei,1,0.html

*Angler verkaufen wieder Forellen *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Angler-verkaufen-wieder-Forellen;art5612,3124177

*Angelcouch Udo Schroeter zeigt die richtigen Fangstellen : Meerforellenangeln auf der dänischen ... *
http://www.wn.de/Freizeit/Ratgeber/...ellenangeln-auf-der-daenischen-Insel-Bornholm

*Drachenkopf und bergeweise Laub *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1377647/

* Reinigungsaktion bei ungemütlichem Wetter *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/kierspe/reinigungsaktion-ungemuetlichem-wetter-4841112.html

*Angler vom Anglerverein Ronneburg im Einsatz für ansehnliche Freifläche rings ums Vereinsheim *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...fuer-ansehnliche-Freiflaeche-rings-2047891392

*Angler beweisen Gemeinschaftsgefühl *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...weisen-Gemeinschaftsgefuehl;art372455,7729692

*Hausen im Wiesental Im Dienste der Umwelt im Einsatz *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...atz.3e61c4e7-fcd2-4e8d-85f5-7949eef8cef4.html

*Schnupperkurs bei den Anglern *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Schnupperkurs-bei-den-Anglern;art688,1325551

*Angler hat plötzlich ein Krokodil am Haken Freches Tier *
http://buzz.oe24.at/tiere/Angler-hat-ploetzlich-ein-Krokodil-am-Haken/181961772

*Angler starten am Stausee in die Saison *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...arten-am-Stausee-in-die-Saison;art789,4169892

*Fischwilderei: Hobbyangler fängt sich eine Geldstrafe *
http://www.waltroper-zeitung.de/sta...r-faengt-sich-eine-Geldstrafe;art1010,1525782

*Immerhin nachhaltig: Diese Angler haben den wohl entspanntesten Job der Welt *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...l-entspanntesten-job-der-welt_id_4570280.html

*Angler pachten Hinterhaldenteich *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...interhaldenteich-_arid,10202607_toid,650.html

* Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler netzt ein *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/h-la...schaftlicher-angler-netzt-ein--102500579.html

*Gefährlicher Fang - Stade: Angler zieht scharfe Granate aus der Schwinge *
http://www.mopo.de/umland/gefaehrli...ranate-aus-der-schwinge,5066728,30237630.html

*Deutsche Fregatten beschießen Angler *
http://www.kn-online.de/In-Ausland/Politik/Deutsche-Fregatten-beschiessen-Angler

* "Angeln ist kein Wunschkonzert" *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Angeln-ist-kein-Wunschkonzert;art752,4170960

*Neues Revier für „Angler“ *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...berg/neues-revier-fuer-angler-id10506771.html

*Petribrücke rührt Angler *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/petribruecke-ruehrt-angler-id9338126.html

*Deißlingen: Beinahe-Katastrophe stellt Angler vor Bewährungsprobe *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...obe.9857b1e0-8eed-4e21-9cb4-f7a24e879f50.html

*Aumaer Angler feiern 20-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ngler-feiern-20-jaehriges-Bestehen-1754830097

*Fischwaid-Angler werben verstärkt um junge Mitglieder *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...niederkirchen/Niederkirchen;art446785,5685869

*Forellen überraschen Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...orellen-ueberraschen-Angler;art372512,7745025

*Angler als Saubermänner *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...en/Angler-als-Saubermaenner;art372518,7744929

*Landgericht Darmstadt: Mit Marihuana angeln gehen *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Mit-Marihuana-angeln-gehen;art688,1312353

* Angeln leicht gemacht: Fliegende Karpfen bescheren Männern Lachkrämpfe *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...scheren-fischern-lachkraempfe_id_4550593.html

*Anglerverein Plötzkau - Helmut Lisock muss Vorsitz aufgeben *
http://www.mz-web.de/bernburg/angle...-muss-vorsitz-aufgeben,20640898,30151120.html

*Die Hege ist wichtiger als das Angeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/simonswald/die-hege-ist-wichtiger-als-das-angeln--102037141.html

*Erwin und Brigitte Spannenkrebs feiern goldene Hochzeit *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...ebs-feiern-goldene-Hochzeit;art372611,7713972

*Limpurger Land Ein Fisch als biologisches Juwel *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/Ein-Fisch-als-biologisches-Juwel;art5533,3122110

* Thüringen verstößt gegen EU-Wasser-Richtlinien *
http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/wasser_qualitaet100_zc-e9a9d57e_zs-6c4417e7.html

*Alles über Hecht, Zander und Seeforelle *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ht-zander-und-seeforelle-aimp-id10497104.html

*Schnupperkurs bei den Anglern *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Schnupperkurs-bei-den-Anglern;art688,1325551

*Bayern-Star Dagny Brynjarsdottir | »Ich bin die Tore-Tochter aus der Hölle! *
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/bayern-muenchen/tore-tochter-aus-der-hoelle-40333288.bild.html

*Auch der Nachwuchs hat Spaß am Angeln *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/auch-der-nachwuchs-hat-spass-am-angeln-aimp-id10508857.html

*Angeln in Wünnenberg und ein Zeltlager sind geplant *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...n-zeltlager-sind-geplant-aimp-id10509239.html

*Angler als Fischzüchter aktiv *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/wirtschaft/angler-als-fischzuechter-aktiv_a_25,0,1784175776.html

*Jugendgruppe des Angelvereins Nienborg engagiert sich im Natur-, Tier- und Umweltschutz ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...er-und-Umweltschutz-Preisgekroenter-Nachwuchs

*Naturschützer statt Störenfriede *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1379489

*Aumaer Angler feiern 20-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ngler-feiern-20-jaehriges-Bestehen-1754830097

*ASV-Kursus : Selbst ist der Petrijünger *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Metelen/1930949-ASV-Kursus-Selbst-ist-der-Petrijuenger

*Fischer wollen in Ruhe angeln *
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/e...Fischer-wollen-in-Ruhe-angeln;art4295,3141095


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Die "Forst live" hat erneut zugelegt *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/die-forst-live-hat-erneut-zugelegt--103248361.html

*Verband sieht Fischerei durch Natur- und Artenschutz bedrängt *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/newst...atur-und-artenschutz-bedraengt-id9490881.html

*Hobbyangler rücken enger zusammen *
http://www.pz-news.de/muehlacker_artikel,-Hobbyangler-ruecken-enger-zusammen-_arid,1016148.html

*Weils zu brutal ist: Tierschutz fordert Fisch-Verbot für Kinder *
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/we...rdert-fisch-verbot-fuer-kinder-id3690294.html

* Angler wollen Fischen den "Turbinentod" ersparen *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung...len-fischen-den-turbinentod-ersparen,1,0.html

*Saisoneröffnung des ASV Flörsheim: Schwieriger Saisonauftakt beim ASV *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Schwieriger-Saisonauftakt-beim-ASV;art676,1334222

*Angler ärgern sich über Gebühren *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-aergern-sich-ueber-gebuehren-id10520256.html

*Zähringer bleibt Vorsitzender der Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/herbolzheim/zaehringer-bleibt-vorsitzender-der-angler--102765668.html

*Angler vor dem 30er-Jubiläum *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/angler-vor-dem-30er-jubilaeum--102772227.html

*Alpirsbach: Angler blicken auf erfolgreiches Jahr zurück *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eck.d54d25bd-bbd1-4887-ac9f-1d12d0f327bb.html

*Der Kormoran ärgert die Angler am Andelshofer Weiher *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ngler-am-Andelshofer-Weiher;art372495,7751036

*Reich gedeckter Tisch für Stör, Karpfen und Co. *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...ch-fuer-Stoer-Karpfen-und-Co;art13826,4968584

*Angler fischen Batterie aus Dill *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...r-fischen-Batterie-aus-Dill-_arid,460488.html

*Knüpfen Angler an DDR-Tradition an? *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...Angler-an-DDR-Tradition-an-artikel9159734.php

* Verschollen auf dem Atlantik: Deutscher Frachter rettet gekenterten Segler nach 66 Tagen *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/versch...gekenterten-segler-nach-66-tagen-2184802.html

*Karfreitag in Schriesheim: 220 Kilo Fisch landeten in der Fritteuse *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/bergs...ch-landeten-in-der-Fritteuse-_arid,88105.html

*Hier gibt's karfreitags Steckerlfisch *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Hier-gibts-karfreitags-Steckerlfisch;art768,8657357

*Stadtpark: Angler wollen die Häuschen übernehmen *
http://www.rga.de/lokales/hueckeswagen/angler-wollen-haeuschen-uebernehmen-4881815.html

* Schwarzwälder Bote 
Rosenfeld: Angler servieren Räucherforellen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...len.9c68bf5d-02f1-4984-a537-38c323b2945e.html

*Angler setzen auf Jugend *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/wutoeschingen/Angler-setzen-auf-Jugend;art372627,7757556

*LWSPA M-V: Osterzeit ist Heringszeit / Das Wochenende der Wasserschutzpolizei Stralsund *
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...-wochenende-der-wasserschutzpolizei-stralsund

*Angler Jeremy Wade: Monsterfische? Das sind die mit den Extrazähnen *
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article139210381/Monsterfische-Das-sind-die-mit-den-Extrazaehnen.html

*Zwei Angler bei Bootsunfall leicht verletzt *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...i-Angler-bei-Bootsunfall-leicht-verletzt.html

* Lübecker Nachrichten 
Angler kentern auf See - unterkühlt! *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Lauenburg/Angler-kentern-auf-See-unterkuehlt

*Betrunkener Angler geht Polizei ins Netz *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kinzigtal/betrunkener-angler-geht-polizei-ins-netz

* Lübecker Nachrichten 
Angler auf Behlendorfer See gekentert *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Lauenburg/Angler-auf-Behlendorfer-See-gekentert

*Polizei ertappt viele Falschangler *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/meckl...18104/Polizei-ertappt-viele-Falschangler.html

*Ein Radar für das Feuerwehrboot *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/ein-radar-fuer-das-feuerwehrboot-3076218.html

* Leipziger Volkszeitung 
Petri Heil! Krostitzer Angler habenreichlich Nachwuchs am Haken *
http://www.lvz-online.de/region/del...-nachwuchs-am-haken/r-delitzsch-a-282186.html

*Lörrach Angler fangen weniger Fische *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...che.18caeeb6-a508-4987-8fa0-2a64973c8163.html

*Angelschnur wird Schwanenpaar zum Verhängnis - ein Tier tot *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ost...ird-Schwanenpaar-zum-Verhaengnis-ein-Tier-tot

*Anglerführung ist komplett *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/boetzingen/anglerfuehrung-ist-komplett--103066072.html

*Eine Flaschenpost und 15 prall gefüllte Säcke mit Müll *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/holsteini...all-gefuellte-saecke-mit-muell-id9405091.html

*Angeln mit Handicap: Teich bald behindertengerecht? *
http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...-Teich-bald-behindertengerecht;art2640,622453

*Detlef Melenk fängt schon früh seinen ersten Fisch / Angelgruppenleiter fordert Gespräche ... *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ter-fordert-gespraeche-zwischen--4889504.html

*Hammerteich-Fische zappeln vorerst nicht am Angelhaken *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...orerst-nicht-am-Angelhaken-artikel9165252.php

*The Big Fishing-Fun *
http://www.touristiklounge.de/hotels-clubs/big-fishing-fun

*Stundenlanger Kampf am Strand: Australischer Angler zieht Vier-Meter-Hai aus dem Meer *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...t-vier-meter-hai-aus-dem-meer_id_4603391.html

* Angler unzufrieden mit Zeitplan für Salzentlastung der Werra *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/thuer...t-Zeitplan-fuer-Salzentlastung-der-Werra.html

*Landesanglerverband Brandenburg: Ist der Karpfen einer von uns? *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/prignitz/ist-der-karpfen-einer-von-uns-id9429871.html

*Kroppens Park blüht auf nach traditionellem Frühjahrsputz *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...traditionellem-Fruehjahrsputz;art1054,4987853

*Nachwuchs angelt am Küchenteich *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luckau/Nachwuchs-angelt-am-Kuechenteich;art1062,4987814

*Gütenbacher Fischer streben ein Vereinsheim an *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-streben-ein-Vereinsheim-an;art372519,7771916

*Nachwuchs-Sorgen Angler wollen Jugend mit Gratis-Angeln ködern *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-wollen-jugend-mit-gratis-angeln-koedern-1314197504.html

*Gefährlicher Fang | Angler fischt Panzerfaust aus Ihme *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/angeln/angler-fischt-panzerfaust-aus-ihme-40531656.bild.html

*Angler mit Greifzangen unterwegs *
http://www.szbz.de/nachrichten/arti...]=News&cHash=90f7fd6ee6e4b8b54c876172d070a23f

*Angler schlagen Alarm | Leinewelle bedroht unsere Fische *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/fischerei/leinewelle-bedroht-unsere-fische-40532370.bild.html

* Kölnische Rundschau 
Agger - „Sie machen uns Angler verrückt“ *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/ober...-uns-angler-verrueckt-,15185498,30438386.html

*Menzenschwander Angler haben viele Pläne *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...r-Angler-haben-viele-Plaene;art372619,7781449

*Angeln an der Ostsee *
http://www.sat1regional.de/panorama-video/article/angeln-an-der-ostsee-171970.html

*Ferienspaß an den Seen *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Ferienspass-an-den-Seen;art769,8674852

*Neue Slipanlage für die Angler *
http://www.kn-online.de/Lokales/Ren...og-Bilanz-und-will-Jugendarbeit-intensivieren

*Pächter kündigen den Anglern *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/paechter-kuendigen-den-anglern

* RP ONLINE 
Neuss: Bürger wollen im "Meerke" mit anpacken *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/neuss/buerger-wollen-im-meerke-mit-anpacken-aid-1.5021965

*Angler wählen neuen Verbandschef *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/id_73687904/angler-waehlen-neuen-verbandschef.html

*Meckesheim: Angler sagten Müll den Kampf an *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/regio...er-sagten-Muell-den-Kampf-an-_arid,91132.html

* Main-Post 
Angler ließ bei Kleinwernfeld seinen Müll zurück *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...nwernfeld-seinen-Muell-zurueck;art768,8677716

*Fürstenfeldbruck - Angeln ohne Jagdeifer*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...stenfeldbruck-angeln-ohne-jagdeifer-1.2438015

*MENSCHEN IM VEREIN *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/region/daun/kurz/Kurz-MENSCHEN-IM-VEREIN;art789,4187723

*Schwanenpaar brütet an fast abgelassenem Teich in Gräfinau-Angstedt *
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...ssenem-Teich-in-Graefinau-Angstedt-1812022311

*Wer fährt am Kleinostheimer Waldsee die Kröten platt? *
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/aschaffenburg/aschaffenburg-land/berichte/art4012,3572856

* Mühlacker Tagblatt 
Vom Ansehen der Angler *
http://muehlacker-tagblatt.de/region-muehlacker/muehlacker/vom-ansehen-der-angler/

*Großeinsatz von Feuerwehr und Polizei - Angler aus dem Rheinland setzt sein Auto in die Maas *
http://www.express.de/panorama/gros...etzt-sein-auto-in-die-maas,2192,30472454.html

*Angler-Flohmarkt in Rüsselsheim gut besucht *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...arkt-in-ruesselsheim-gut-besucht_15211712.htm

* Derwesten.de 
Angler, Modellsportler und Kleingärtner sollen einziehen*
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/men...leingaertner-sollen-einziehen-id10586379.html

*Weil Fischtreppe den Weg versperrt | Lachs in der Leine stirbt aus *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/leine/lachs-stirbt-aus-40640644.bild.html

*Kleine Fische mit großem Appetit *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...leine-fische-mit-grossem-appetit_15225245.htm

*Zum Mauergucken müssen die Fische weichen *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...n-muessen-die-Fische-weichen;art83456,4032394

* Allgemeine Zeitung 
Ingelheim: Angelsportverein ärgert sich über illegale Müllentsorgung und Vandalismus rund um ... *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...d-vandalismus-rund-um-den-ikasee_15244672.htm

* T-Online 
Fischereiaufsicht: Mehr als 500 mal Schwarzangler erwischt *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...-mehr-als-500-mal-schwarzangler-erwischt.html

*Angler setzen Fische aus *
http://harlinger.de/Nachrichten/artikelnr/31434

*Das Land der Götter, Abenteurer, und Angler - Island *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de...tter-abenteurer-und-angler-island-d23504.html

*Suche nach Angler dauert an *
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/suche-nach-angler-dauert.424447

*Vogel verendet in Leer an Angelhaken *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/westoverledingen/artikel/568361/vogel-verendet-in-leer-an-angelhaken

* Wochenblatt.de 
FKK-Streit: Jurist will sich nicht vertreiben lassen *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...ill-sich-nicht-vertreiben-lassen;art67,302153

*Der Meister der Bambusruten *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/muehlviertel/Der-Meister-der-Bambusruten;art69,1761689

*Treue Angler *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Treue-Angler;art765,8689536

*Meer gibt Leiche von Angler frei *
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/meer-gibt-leiche-von-angler-frei.424466

*Solche Minilachse kommen heute in die Chemnitz *
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/fische-junglachse-schweden-chemnitz-atlantik-6458

* RP ONLINE 
Kreis Wesel: Einfachere Regelungen für Angler am Rhein *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/wesel/einfachere-regelungen-fuer-angler-am-rhein-aid-1.5044288

*Schwanau Zwei Vereine, aber ein Hobby  *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...bby.4557fd97-d78f-4845-989d-41913b120171.html

* RP ONLINE 
Duisburg: Anglerparadies liegt an der Regattabahn *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duisburg/anglerparadies-liegt-an-der-regattabahn-aid-1.5044953

*Ganze Küche gestohlen *
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=168804

*Sportfischer-Verein Wo Angler Karpfen und Hechte fangen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/kultur/wo-angler-karpfen-und-hechte-fangen_a_27,0,845079260.html

*Krieg am Angler-Weiher: Vandalen reißen 25 Seerosen aus *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...Vandalen-reissen-25-Seerosen-aus;art67,302858

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Nach jahrelangem Streit am Süßen See - Kehrt nun endlich Ruhe ein? *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/nach-...-nun-endlich-ruhe-ein-,20640972,30538122.html

*Ehrenamtliche sammeln Müll am Stausee und an der Ilm *
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...eln-Muell-am-Stausee-und-an-der-Ilm-492320102

*Weimarer Polizei stoppt illegalen Angler an der Ilm *
http://www.tlz.de/web/zgt/leben/bla...-stoppt-illegalen-Angler-an-der-Ilm-616530532

*Rückendeckung für Eilenburgs Angler *
http://www.lvz-online.de/region/eil...r-eilenburgs-angler/r-eilenburg-a-284674.html

*Beißlust ließ zu wünschen übrig *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...st-liess-zu-wuenschen-uebrig;art83442,4047842

*Angler zieht es aufs Wasser *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/angler-zieht-es-aufs-wasser-id9577016.html

*Seelöwe attackiert Angler: Foto zeigt Kampf um den Fisch *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...-foto-zeigt-kampf-um-den-fisch-a-1031407.html

*Angler laden zum Fischerfest *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Angler-laden-zum-Fischerfest;art677,1378979

*Der Gold-Fisch von Hvide Sande *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S3966167/Der-Gold-Fisch-von-Hvide-Sande

* baden online 
Hubersee ist keine Müllkippe *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/hubersee-ist-keine-muellkippe


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* T-Online 
Leich in Lübeck gefunden: Toter treibt durch Holzhafen *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...ck-gefunden-toter-treibt-durch-holzhafen.html

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Drei Hundewelpen in Lingen im Biener See ertränkt *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/artikel/571143/drei-hundewelpen-in-lingen-im-biener-see-ertrankt

*Angeln erbeutet *
http://www.neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=89545

* Badische Zeitung 
Die Fliege wird geworfen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldshut-tiengen/die-fliege-wird-geworfen--102843979.html

*Lachsforellen-Angeln beim ASV Berndorf *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...llen-Angeln-beim-ASV-Berndorf;art8069,4178908

*  Nassauische Neue Presse 
Voller Hoffnung und Spannung  *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Voller-Hoffnung-und-Spannung;art680,1341733

*Erstmals Angeln gewesen: Gregor Gysi feiert fischige Premiere *
http://www.n-tv.de/der_tag/Gregor-Gysi-feiert-fischige-Premiere-article14856446.html

* Westdeutsche Zeitung 
„Petri Heil“: Das sagen immer mehr Düsseldorfer *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/duesseldorf/immer-mehr-duesseldorfer-sagen-petri-heil-1.1905930

*Kinder für das Hobby begeistern *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...-fuer-das-Hobby-begeistern-artikel9161937.php

*Angeln in idyllischer Lage am eigenen Fischteich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/war...ge-am-eigenen-fischteich-aimp-id10542145.html

* Meinerzhagener Zeitung 
Ärger mit „Schwarzanglern“ *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/schalksmuehle/aerger-schwarzanglern-gloertalsperre-4900063.html

* Nordkurier 
Nachwuchs-Sorgen Angler wollen Jugend mit Gratis-Angeln ködern *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-wollen-jugend-mit-gratis-angeln-koedern-1314197504.html

* WW-Kurier - Internetzeitung für den Westerwaldkreis 
„Petri Heil!“, nur mal so zum Schnuppern *
http://www.ww-kurier.de/artikel/37381--petri-heil----nur-mal-so-zum-schnuppern

*Kinder und Jugendliche fangen Rotaugen und Forellen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...e-fangen-Rotaugen-und-Forellen;art751,4185467

*Pacers-Sieg schickt Miami Heat zum Angeln *
http://www.kicker.de/news/basketbal...acers-sieg-schickt-miami-heat-zum-angeln.html

*Highlight für Sportfischer: Tarpun-Saison in Fort Myers und Sanibel *
http://www.touristiklounge.de/reise...tfischer-tarpun-saison-fort-myers-und-sanibel

* FOCUS Online 
Ryan Reynolds: Deadpool beim Angeln *
http://www.focus.de/kultur/videos/ryan-reynolds-deadpool-beim-angeln_id_4619453.html

*Angeln in Italien *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/dulsberg/sport/angeln-in-italien-d23378.html

*Lahr Causa Dachswaldsee: Verfahren gegen Besitzer eingestellt *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...llt.618fca6b-afc7-4c6c-b196-59f1f06464aa.html

*Hubert von Goisern – Brenna tuat's schon lang: Filmkritik: Angeln mit Hubert *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ert.33396fd2-2ccf-4870-ad96-48627db4870c.html

* n-tv.de NACHRICHTEN 
"Songs schreiben ist wie Angeln": Gabriel Rios, Gitarrengott *
http://www.n-tv.de/leute/musik/Gabriel-Rios-Gitarrengott-article14925931.html

*Angeln und schöne Melodien: Kaempfert plays Kaempfert in Worms *
http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/lokal...empfert-plays-kaempfert-in-worms_15267166.htm

*Saisonstart der Celler Angeljugend *
http://celler-presse.de/2015/04/27/saisonstart-der-celler-angeljugend/

*Dagobert - Angeln Gehen - Lift der Liebe *
http://www.musikblog.com/2015/04/dagobert-angeln-gehen-lift-der-liebe/

*Fast 130 Kilo Fisch zappelten an den Angeln *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4570623-128-fast-130-kilo-fisch-zappelten-an-den-angeln,1,0.html

*Faszination Fliegenfischen: "Es ist einfach ein wahnsinnig intensives Naturerlebnis" *
http://wirtschaftsblatt.at/home/nac...-Fliegenfischen_Es-ist-einfach-ein-wahnsinnig

*Jäger drohen Naturschützer *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleswiger-nachrichten/jaeger-drohen-naturschuetzer-id9587336.html

*Angler fischen männliche Leiche aus der Trave *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Luebeck/Angler-fischen-maennliche-Leiche-aus-der-Trave


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/der-fruehe-angler-faengt-den-fisch-id9606586.html

*Großbardorfer Cathunter-Team zog in Italien Riesenwaller an Land *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rh...n-Italien-Riesenwaller-an-Land;art767,8703277

*Auf dem Kreuzzug gegen die Fischer *
http://bazonline.ch/basel/stadt/Auf-dem-Kreuzzug-gegen-die-Fischer/story/13369198

*Kleines Mädchen zieht Fisch mit pinker Angel an Land *
http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/vid...hen-zieht-fisch-mit-pinker-angel-an-land.html

*Angel, Fisch und Faszination *
http://www.tips.at/news/urfahr-umgebung/land-leute/315204-angel-fisch-und-faszination

*Riesenwels ging Hobbyfischer an die Angel - Radio Oberösterreich *
http://ooe.orf.at/radio/stories/2710378/

*Mehr Fische am Haken *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4584897-128-mehr-fische-am-haken,1,0.html

*Eine halbe Tonne Fisch am Vatertag *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/friedberg/Eine-halbe-Tonne-Fisch-am-Vatertag-id34119762.html

*Kein Biss am Wichumer See : Die dicksten Fische für Team Effkemann *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...r-See-Die-dicksten-Fische-fuer-Team-Effkemann

*Fang am Geiseltal-See - Riesenhecht an der Angel *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/f...esenhecht-an-der-angel,20641084,30748424.html

*Zeitzer Angelfischereiverein - Hobby individuell ausüben *
http://www.mz-web.de/zeitz/zeitzer-...y-individuell-ausueben,20641144,30579208.html

* Nach Streit und Schlag in den Bauch betrunken zum Angeln gefahren? *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...betrunken-zum-Angeln-gefahren-;art1170,303822

* "Petri Heil“ | An der Alster sind die Angler los *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/angeln/an-der-alster-40787748.bild.html

* Ostholsteins Angler „veredeln“ die Fischereischeinprüfung *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...ln-die-fischereischeinpruefung-id9613291.html

*Reportage Am Montag: Das Fischefangen am großen Fluss *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/dinslaken/das-fischefangen-am-grossen-fluss-aid-1.5061549

*Der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/der-fruehe-angler-faengt-den-fisch-id9606586.html

*Ein Fischlein an der Angel - Verein lädt zum geselligen Beisammensein ein *
http://www.supersonntag-web.de/wisl...n_laedt_zum_geselligen_Beisammensein_ein.html

*Oberndorf a. N.: Angler im ruhigeren Gewässer angekommen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...men.6b633552-47fb-4cd5-a053-c6f0077e678c.html

*Unterschied zwischen „Anglern“ und „Fischern“ *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...n-anglern-und-fischern_a_27,0,1510519830.html

*Der Fang seines Lebens - Kölner Angler holt 6-Kilo-Lachs aus dem Rhein! *
http://www.express.de/koeln/der-fan...-kilo-lachs-aus-dem-rhein-,2856,30615548.html

*Angeln - Tierquälerei als Freizeitvergnügen sogar für Kinder *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gotha/na...izeitvergnuegen-sogar-fuer-kinder-d49653.html

*Geierswalder See wird zum Angeln verpachtet *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...ee-wird-zum-Angeln-verpachtet;art1054,5016272

*Nachwuchs bei den Petrijüngern *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1389073/

*Hobby für inneren Frieden: Angeln ist Männersache *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....che.7d235c59-b518-4957-a668-9334f14167d3.html

*Alles fing mit einem Käscher an *
http://www.rbb-online.de/panorama/b...ras-macht-angeln-in-brandenburg-populaer.html

* 1. FFC Frankfurt - Lachse angeln in Kanada *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/-ffc-frankfurt-lachse-angeln-in-kanada-1.2476473

*Hammerpark-Streit: Angler fühlen sich ausgenutzt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...er-fuehlen-sich-ausgenutzt-artikel9193570.php

*Sportfischer in Teichwolframsdorf im Arbeitseinsatz: Damit es Anglern an Vereinsgewässern gefällt *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...einsatz-Damit-es-Anglern-an-Vereins-572936581

*Bochumer nach illegaler Angelaktion zu Geldstrafe verurteilt *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...tion-zu-geldstrafe-verurteilt-id10667656.html

* Angeln in der Literatur: Alte Männer, weiße Wale und Blechtrommeln *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....eln.ff065ad6-7b23-42c6-ae2b-e1e687e3c363.html

* Hechtseminar Mai 2015 – auf Esox lucius, erfolgreich auch mit der Fliegenrute *
http://www.wiesentbote.de/2015/05/1...-lucius-erfolgreich-auch-mit-der-fliegenrute/

* Angler Matze Koch: „Das letzte Abenteuer“ *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....uer.99e27ae2-f830-4e82-b590-cbaf8842c43c.html

* ASC will wachsen *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokales/hochtaunus/vordertaunus/ASC-will-wachsen;art48711,1400916

*Mit der Rute an die Spree *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1390390/

*Angler schlagen Alarm | Unser Neckar stirbt! *
http://www.bild.de/regional/stuttgart/neckar/stirbt-angler-schlagen-alarm-40968274.bild.html

*Hannover: Kormorane sind eine Plage am Maschsee *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannove...sen-komorane-maschsee-leer-40968182.bild.html

*Keine Geduld, kein Spaß: Nie wieder angeln! *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....eln.8478002c-b58b-4b31-8f24-2efe2d89949f.html

* Jugendliche lernen beim Workshop „Fish & Fun“ angeln *
http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/hammi...-Workshop-„Fish-Fun“-angeln-_arid,485084.html

*Auch für Angler gibt's ein Casting *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/hassberge/Auch-fuer-Angler-gibts-ein-Casting;art217,1055035

*Angeln: Der Fang des Lebens *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/wertingen/Der-Fang-des-Lebens-id34120207.html

* Angler aus Großörner in Thailand - Wie man 32 Kilo-Fische fängt *
http://www.mz-web.de/hettstedt/angl...r-rochen-gift-spritzte,20640988,30724862.html

*Angler zieht einen Riesen-Hai an den Strand *
http://buzz.oe24.at/tiere/Angler-zieht-einen-Riesen-Hai-an-den-Strand/189026693

*Norwegen - Deutsche Angler nach 13 Stunden aus Seenot gerettet *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...er-nach-stunden-aus-seenot-gerettet-1.2485522

*Sportanglerverein feiert 50-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...n-feiert-50-jaehriges-bestehen-id9738231.html

*Bei Fischwilderei 300 Euro Strafe *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1391688/

*Familienglück am Haken *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Familienglueck-am-Haken-_arid,1127853.html

*"Petri Heil" beim ASV Altenkirchen *
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/38441---petri-heil---beim-asv-altenkirchen

*Schon vor einer Woche kenterte ein Boot mit Touristen | Drei Deutsche sterben bei Angelausflug ... *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/sch...i-angelausflug-in-norwegen-41082884.bild.html

*Mann hat Schnappschildkröte statt Karpfen am Haken *
http://www.merkur.de/bayern/beim-an...schildkroete-statt-karpfen-haken-5042451.html

*Angler fischen Granate aus Seeburger See*
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...ten-in-Seeburger-See-vermutet,granate128.html

*Angelparadies – Harz und Umgebung *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/st-georg/sport/angelparadies-harz-und-umgebung-d24449.html

* Angler wetteifern um Pokale *
http://www.echo-online.de/region/od...t/Angler-wetteifern-um-Pokale;art1274,6254153

*Nachts am Drachensee Angel ausgeworfen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ensee-angel-ausgeworfen-20997-art1238056.html

*Glücklich ohne Handy und Computer am Angelteich *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokale...handy-und-computer-am-angelteich_15458325.htm

* Thomas Hartmann ist Schwarzanglern auf den Fersen *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...-Schwarzanglern-auf-den-Fersen;art768,8752715

*Feiern statt Fischen *
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...agen-in-Lentfoehrden-das-40-jaehrige-Bestehen

*Grausamer Tod am Baum *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1393672

*Gysi über Kriegeinsätze und Angeln „Ich kann auch still sein“ *
http://www.taz.de/Gysi-über-Kriegeinsätze-und-Angeln/!5201637/

*Reportage Am Montag: Das Fischefangen am großen Fluss *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/dinslaken/das-fischefangen-am-grossen-fluss-aid-1.5061549

*Statt Rotfedern Reifen geangelt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...-Rotfedern-Reifen-geangelt-artikel9185325.php

*Video: Wal überrascht Angler in Eckernförder Bucht *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoe...-angler-in-eckernfoerder-bucht-id9624421.html

*Hecht bringt 3,61 Kilogramm auf die Waage *
http://www.rga.de/lokales/hueckeswagen/hecht-bringt-361-kilogramm-waage-4968225.html

*Zehn Vereine beteiligen sich am Kreishegefischen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...igen-sich-am-Kreishegefischen;art1050,5013169

*Finnwal hält Angler in Atem *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/finnwal-haelt-angler-in-atem-id9625836.html

*Angler entdeckt Leiche bei Titisee-Neustadt *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...eiche-bei-Titisee-Neustadt;art1157835,3199829

*Engagierte Angler mit großen Aufgabenpensum *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rh...r-mit-grossen-Aufgabenpensum;art20297,8707728

*Keine kleinen Fische: Pressather Anglern ist das Glück hold *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung...essather-anglern-ist-das-glueck-hold,1,0.html

*Hand in Hand für eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei *
http://www.juraforum.de/wissenschaft/hand-in-hand-fuer-eine-nachhaltige-angelfischerei-516315

*Angler schlagen Alarm: Ärger am Neuteich größer als bekannt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...teich-groesser-als-bekannt-artikel9188388.php

*Hocketse der Angler steht bevor  *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...tse-der-Angler-steht-bevor;art1188799,3203712

*Angeln - Tierquälerei als Freizeitvergnügen sogar für Kinder *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gotha/na...izeitvergnuegen-sogar-fuer-kinder-d49653.html

*Angler schubst Jungen zu Boden *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Angler-schubst-Jungen-zu-Boden;art680,1392395

*Passionierter Angler ohne Fahrausweis *
http://www.nzz.ch/wirtschaft/passionierter-angler-ohne-fahrausweis-1.18538805

*Auch in diesem Jahr kein Angelfest *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/auch-in-diesem-jahr-kein-angelfest--104565113.html

* Angler aufgepasst: Fische vererben Vorsicht vor Ködern *
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...he-lernen-sich-vor-Anglern-zu-verstecken.html

* Angler zieht 25 Pfund schweren Hecht aus der Aisch *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...d-schweren-Hecht-aus-der-Aisch;art216,1046780

*Angler feiern mit Familien *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Angler-feiern-mit-Familien;art677,1394395

*Die Badesaison ist eröffnet *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Die-Badesaison-ist-eroeffnet;art688,1394092

*Angler Alexander Harte fängt 50-Kilogramm-Wels *
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...r-Harte-faengt-50-Kilogramm-Wels-bei-Northeim

*Fisch und Floß am Weissensee – ein besonderer Genuss *
http://www.live-pr.com/fisch-und-flo-am-weissensee-r1050577515.htm

* Neuer Treffpunkt für die Angler *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/weilhe...weilheim-neuer-treffpunkt-angler-5000112.html

*Angelfreunde Hessenaue haben wieder einen Pachtvertrag für Kiesgrube *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/t...inen-pachtvertrag-fuer-kiesgrube_15330433.htm

*Mit der Rute an die Spree *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1390390/

*Angler sind Frühaufsteher *
https://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/meiningen/rhoen/Angler-sind-Fruehaufsteher;art83444,4086084

*Strothbach erfolgreich renaturiert : Alles für des Fisches Glück *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ich-renaturiert-Alles-fuer-des-Fisches-Glueck

* Leserfoto: Kaiserwagen und Angler *
http://www.wuppertaler-rundschau.de/service/leserfoto-kaiserwagen-und-angler-aid-1.5097514

* Am Anfang sangen nur ein paar Angler gern *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ennepetal/am-anfang-sangen-nur-ein-paar-angler-gern-id10679858.html

*Neu-Ulm Angler tot aus See geborgen *
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/Angler-tot-aus-See-geborgen;art3458,3222983

*Feuerwehr-Nachwuchs räumt die Ostmole auf *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/feuerwehr-nachwuchs-raeumt-die-ostmole-auf-id9728776.html

*Hilfseinsatz in Alsleben - Die Schwanenretter vom alten Saalearm *
http://www.mz-web.de/bernburg/hilfs...ter-vom-alten-saalearm,20640898,30736338.html

* Ein Mink macht heimisches Gewässer unsicher *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...-macht-heimisches-gewasser-unsicher-1.4391942

* Zig-tausende Aale in der Lune ausgesetzt *
http://www.radiobremen.de/wissen/nachrichten/aale-ausgesetzt100.html

* Rätsel um Teufels-Fratze hinter Angler Mysteriöses Foto *
http://buzz.oe24.at/aufreger/Raetsel-um-Teufels-Fratze-hinter-Angler/189472868

*Retter mit der Rute: Angler sollen den Ihlsee leerfischen *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Segeberg/Retter-mit-der-Rute-Angler-sollen-den-Ihlsee-leerfischen

* Mit dem Wallerholz gelockt *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1391923

*Rettungseinsatz in der Frühschicht *
http://www.pnn.de/potsdam/969874/

* Betrunkener Angler stürzt in den Chiemsee *
http://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/polizei/prien-betrunkener-angler-stuerzt-chiemsee-5042082.html

*POL-GOE: (308/2015) Angler finden Mörsergranaten im Seeburger See *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/7452/3030332

* Auswirkungen der Güllewelle in Kirchlengern und Löhne abgeschwächt : Angler sammeln tote ... *
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/L...aecht-Angler-sammeln-tote-Fische-aus-der-Else

*Angler sind sauer *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/angler-sind-sauer-id9804001.html

*Aisch-Angler wehren sich gegen den Waller*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/forchheim/aisch-angler-wehren-sich-gegen-den-waller-1.4412269

* Geangelte Fische qualvoll sterben gelassen? *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/wu...che-qualvoll-sterben-lassen;art492151,8750896

* Delfine: Zwei Große Tümmler schwimmen in Ostsee *
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...e-tuemmler-schwimmen-in-ostsee-a-1035961.html

*Angler in Florida fängt Barsch seines Lebens *
http://de.sputniknews.com/videoklub/20150529/302547627.html

*Drama auf Hawaii | Schwertfisch spießt Kapitän auf – tot! *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/schwertfisch-spiesst-kapitaen-auf-41160908.bild.html

*Fischerei: Landesanglerverband: Delegierte treffen sich in Linstow *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...ierte-treffen-sich-in-linstow_id_4716829.html

* Fischen in Malta: Seltene Karpfenart im Schlossteich in Dornbach *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/k/kaern...Malta_Malta_Hier-kann-man-Wildkarpfen-fischen

* Die Mur wird für die Fische barrierefrei *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steie...ppen_Die-Mur-wird-fur-die-Fische-barrierefrei


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

Vegetarierin als freundin ? http://m.huffpost.com/de/entry/7407530


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Baseball oder Angeln? *
http://de.sputniknews.com/videoklub/20150601/302575827.html

*Angeln bleibt am Goldbergsee vorerst verboten *
https://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/cobu...Goldbergsee-vorerst-verboten;art83423,4120548

*Schutzdienstpokal in Gerbis *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/schutzdienstpokal-in-gerbis-hundesportler-angeln,20641004,30843930.html

*Fischer vom Hosensee *
http://www.vorarlbergernachrichten.at/lokal/vorarlberg/2015/06/01/fischer-vom-hosensee.vn

*Wort zum Sport: Das Funkloch der Sportarten *
http://www.nzz.ch/sport/kolumnen/das-funkloch-der-sportarten-1.18553473

* Angeln und Moral - Vom Töten und Genießen *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/angeln-und-moral-vom-toeten-und-geniessen-1.2480152

*Fischerei in der Stadt Luzern *
http://www.zentralplus.ch/de/news/gesellschaft/3672236/Sturm-auf-Seebecken-Reuss-und-«Göttersee».htm

* Niedereschach: Ein Magnet für Angelfreunde *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nde.a5e5d18e-33e9-4207-93aa-aeb958fb7d2c.html

*Großer Angelspaß am Wockersee *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/grosser-angelspass-am-wockersee-id9886301.html

*Angeln ist mehr als ein Fisch in der Pfanne *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...als-ein-Fisch-in-der-Pfanne-_arid,498899.html

* Schrobenhausen-Hörzhausen: Aufseher ertappt „Schwarzfischer“ *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/aichach/Aufseher-ertappt-Schwarzfischer-id34303412.html

*Angeln ganz ohne Fische *
http://www.hna.de/kassel/angeln-ganz-ohne-fische-5079766.html

*Immer weniger Angler in Schwedt *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1396523/

*Ein Magnet für Angelfreunde *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_54_30599_Ein-Magnet-fuer-Angelfreunde.html

* Angler leistet Geburtshilfe bei Rochen *
http://www.sportal.de/dreierkette/no-sports/10.06.2015,angler-leistet-rochen-geburtshilfe

*Nachtangeln des Angelvereins Nienborg Dinkel : Knicklichter und Köder *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Nienborg-Dinkel-Mit-Knicklichtern-und-Koedern

*Teufensee ist längst ein Anglerparadies *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-laengst-ein-Anglerparadies;art372527,7915311

*Angler verlieren die Geduld – Landesverband tagt in Bardowick *
https://www.landeszeitung.de/blog/l...en-die-geduld-landesverband-tagt-in-bardowick

*Gefährliches Reptil aufgetaucht | Tigerpython scheucht Angler an der Ochtum auf *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...t-angler-an-der-ochtum-auf-41303454.bild.html

*Vater fischt verlorenen Ehering aus Donau: Der beste Fang in meinem Anglerleben *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/vater-...beste-fang-in-meinem-anglerleben-6293434.html

*Glems/Ermstal Anzeige gegen Fischer *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Anzeige-gegen-Fischer;art5612,3260940

* Freie Presse 
Seit 60 Jahren legt er die Angel aus *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...hren-legt-er-die-Angel-aus-artikel9220389.php

*Angeln mit Opa am Wockersee *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/angeln-mit-opa-am-wockersee-id9968351.html

*Ferienprogramm : Von Angeln bis zur Zauberei *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...90-Ferienprogramm-Von-Angeln-bis-zur-Zauberei

* BILD 
Owomoyela, der Super-Angler: Toller Hecht, Patrick! *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/owomoyela/angelt-hecht-41369760.bild.html

*Anglerglück : Schweriner fängt 30-Pfund Hecht *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f...hweriner-faengt-30-pfund-hecht-id9985311.html

*Leidenschaft und Verantwortung *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-blasien/leidenschaft-und-verantwortung--106313093.html

*Das passiert, wenn sich eine Vegetarierin in einen Angler verliebt *
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/monika...ler-liebe_b_7407530.html?utm_hp_ref=lifestyle

*60 Jahre Anglerclub Indersdorf *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/dachau/markt-indersdorf/jahre-anglerclub-indersdorf-5117709.html

* Streetfishing: Fangen spielen *
http://www.zeit.de/2015/22/streetfishing-hamburg-angst-tierschuetzer

*Udo Fröb angelt größten Barsch beim Königs angeln bei Saaldorf *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...sch-beim-Koenigs-angeln-bei-Saaldorf-39030690

*Vereinstreff verrottet: Das Ende der Verberger Anglerhütte *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...das-ende-der-verberger-anglerhuette-1.1957294

*Horb a. N.: Angler feiern drei Tage lang 50. Geburtstag *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tag.3e9da62a-0090-46fc-9ed8-034332077634.html

* 50 Jahre Naturschutz, intensive Jugendarbeit und Angelvergnügen : Eine lebendige Gemeinschaft *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...d-Angelvergnuegen-Eine-lebendige-Gemeinschaft

*Superfang Diese Frau zieht kapitale Burschen an Land *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/diese-frau-zieht-kapitale-burschen-an-land-2115660106.html

*Ferienmaus Aktion am 16.07.2015 beim Sportfischereiverein Hagen, Herdecke *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/herdecke...rtfischereiverein-hagen-herdecke-d558817.html

*Monheim: Angelfreunde laden Jugendliche zum Fischen ein *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...den-jugendliche-zum-fischen-ein-aid-1.5184860

*Horror-Fang beim Angeln: Vorsicht! Fisch mit Menschenzähnen beißt Schwimmern die Hoden ab *
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556072...cher-piranha-aus-amazonas-breitet-sich-aus/1/

*Fisch mit „Menschenzähnen“ in amerikanischem See entdeckt *
https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/fi...in-amerikanischem-see-entdeckt-103517666.html

*Fotos auf Instagram - Wie die Stars sich aus dem Urlaub melden *
http://www.fr-online.de/reise/fotos...h-aus-dem-urlaub-melden,1472792,31023502.html

*Wow! David Beckham und Brooklyn angeln den dicksten Fisch *
http://www.ok-magazin.de/wow-david-beckham-und-brooklyn-angeln-den-dicksten-fisch-34624.html

*Angler begrüßen beim Stiftungsfest 1000. Mitglied *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delmen...er-begrussen-beim-stiftungsfest-1000-mitglied

*Angler- und Sportverein Höchst 1925: ASV Höchst feiert und plant für sein Jubiläum *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...-und-plant-fuer-sein-Jubilaeum;art676,1468637

*Vereine als Stütze der Dorfkultur *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1401859/

*Ausflüge an unsere schönsten Flüsse - Wandern, Wein trinken und paddeln an der Ahr *
http://www.ksta.de/ausflug/-sote-au...nsten-fluesse--die-ahr,15965566,31079084.html

*Drohende Verwilderung: Angler wollen kleinen Böhmen in Bad Langensalza pachten *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Boehmen-in-Bad-Langensalza-pachten-1438833157

*RFC-Sportdirektor landet dicken Fang *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...irektor-landet-dicken-Fang-artikel9236799.php

*Bezirksfischereiverein muss Ferienprogramm absagen: Wer hat diese jungen Angler bestohlen? *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...en-diese-jungen-angler-bestohlen-5193716.html

*Dicker Fisch für David Silva *
http://www.sport1.de/boulevard/2015/07/david-silva-geht-im-urlaub-angeln

* Angler freuen sich über Jugend und beleben ihr Fischerfest *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...nd-und-beleben-ihr-Fischerfest;art676,1475718

*Ruhe mit Biss *
http://www.freiepresse.de/RATGEBER/FAMILIE/Ruhe-mit-Biss-artikel9238098.php

*Kreis Augsburg: Was so alles im See schwimmt: Angler fangen 1,81 Meter großen Waller *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...gen-1-81-Meter-grossen-Waller-id34642382.html

* Angler ermittelten ihren Anglerkönig *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Angler-ermittelten-ihren-Anglerkoenig;art211,1106704

*Eichstätt: Besonderer Ausflug für die Frauen und Männer aus den Lebenshilfe-Wohnheimen *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Eichstaett-Wandern-und-angeln;art575,3072220

*Die Angler sind längst eine Familie *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...nd-laengst-eine-familie-21023-art1239877.html

*Wupper-Angler entfernen gefährlichen Bärenklau *
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/so...tfernen-gefaehrlichen-baerenklau-5060571.html

*Süßer See - Berufsfischer Ulrich Kulawik und Detektiv vor Gericht *
http://www.mz-web.de/hettstedt/sues...d-detektiv-vor-gericht,20640988,30841398.html

*Süßer See in Eisleben - Wurden Angler abgezockt? *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/suess...rden-angler-abgezockt-,20640972,30854650.html

*Norheim: Angler glauben nicht mehr an Fischtreppen im Stausee bei Niederhausen *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...ppen-im-stausee-bei-niederhausen_15486479.htm

*Alles für den Schnappschuss Angler posiert mit 100-Kilo-Heilbutt *
http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/videos/d/6754352/angler-posiert-mit-100-kilo-heilbutt.html

*Beliebt: „Touri“-Fischereischein *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/beliebt-touri-fischereischein-id9893881.html

*So schwer wie ein Motorrad: Mann in Florida angelt 250-Kilo-Barsch *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/250-kg-am-haken-41177820.bild.html

* Angeln ist mehr als ein Fisch in der Pfanne *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...als-ein-Fisch-in-der-Pfanne-_arid,498899.html

*Schrobenhausen-Hörzhausen: Aufseher ertappt „Schwarzfischer“ *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/aichach/Aufseher-ertappt-Schwarzfischer-id34303412.html

*Territorialverband - Angler wählen einen neuen Vorstand *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/territo...n-einen-neuen-vorstand,20641004,30885518.html

*Anglerfest in Hadamar: Petri Heil im Sozialzentrum *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Petri-Heil-im-Sozialzentrum;art680,1432938

*Immer weniger Angler in Schwedt *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1396523/

*Angler birgt den “Radl-Fisch” *
http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/angler-birgt-den-radl-fisch/174932.html

*Ein Magnet für Angelfreunde *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_54_30599_Ein-Magnet-fuer-Angelfreunde.html

*Sebastian hatte den dicksten Fisch *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...atte-den-dicksten-fisch-21093-art1242591.html

*Regen macht Anglern zu schaffen *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4613316-129-regen-macht-anglern-zu-schaffen,1,0.html

*Übler Geruch aus dem Teich trübte die Feierlaune am Schloss *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...bte-die-feierlaune-am-schloss-id10762109.html

*Angler trifft Schlange *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/b...el,-Angler-trifft-Schlange-_arid,1142765.html

*Fies! Angler gehen mit Harpunen auf Fischjagd! *
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/fies-angler-gehen-mit-harpunen-auf-fischjagt-7736

*Grüne Gummistiefel – und sonst? *
http://www.az-online.de/altmark/salzwedel/gruene-gummistiefel-sonst-5096369.html

*Seit 60 Jahren legt er die Angel aus *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...hren-legt-er-die-Angel-aus-artikel9220389.php

*Angler nehmen Scheren in die Hand *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...nehmen-Scheren-in-die-Hand;art1188799,3264716

* Im Kanal und auf dem Rasen *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/Im-Kanal-und-auf-dem-Rasen

*Die Angler aus Frankfurt kommen gern *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...s-frankfurt-kommen-gern-22389-art1245683.html

*Dorffest in Klöden - Mit Spaten auf dem Riß gerudert *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/dorffes...-auf-dem-riss-gerudert,20641004,30957726.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rust Angler nicht beim Straßenfest dabei *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...bei.7d4ed0df-05a9-4149-99a1-0a5b33abf60f.html

*Anglerglück : Schweriner fängt 30-Pfund Hecht *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f...hweriner-faengt-30-pfund-hecht-id9985311.html

*Ortschaftsrat Sollnitz - Campen streng verboten *
http://www.mz-web.de/dessau-rosslau...campen-streng-verboten,20640938,30967370.html

*Vermehrt tote Karpfen am Ufer *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/vermehrt-tote-karpfen-am-ufer--106365479.html

*Vertreter des Angelvereins entdecken mit Grundschülern Fische, Krebse und Käfer : Natur am und ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...bse-und-Kaefer-Natur-am-und-im-Wasser-erleben

*Heimische Fischarten kehren in die Brigach zurück *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...hren-in-die-Brigach-zurueck;art372541,7936526

*Angler helfen sich selbst *
https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/altena/angler-helfen-sich-selbst-5119446.html

*50 Jahre Angler-Sportverein Sprockhövel *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/spr...gler-sportverein-sprockhoevel-id10790727.html

*Zwei Angler als Zeugen gesucht: Polizei ermittelt noch zu Waldbränden am Bleilochstaussee *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...ttelt-noch-zu-Waldbraenden-am-Bleilo-17073506

*Pullinger Weiher: Fischen statt Tauchen *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/freising/freising/pullinger-weiher-fischen-statt-tauchen-5135805.html

*Seefest der Burgsinner Angler am 27. und 28. Juni *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angelvereine-Angler-Fischgerichte;art768,8790308

*Jubiläums des Angelvereins : Alles andere als einsam *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...eums-des-Angelvereins-Alles-andere-als-einsam

*Angler ohne große Beute *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/schwoerstadt/Angler-ohne-grosse-Beute;art372618,7947579

*Angelsport vereintischt Gästen Fischspezialiäten auf *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...sten-Fischspezialiaeten-auf;art372624,7947565

*Youtube: Weißer Hai erschreckt Angler fast zu Tode *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/au...ler-kommen-weissem-hai-ganz-nah-aid-1.5192172

*Unbekannte verwüsten Angler-Gelände *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...estung-Polizei-Anglerverein;art446960,5798356

*Sorge um "Brotfisch" der Angler: Renken im Starnberger See machen sich rar *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberbayern/inhalt/renken-mangel-starnberger-see-100.html

*Prozess um Nötigung von Anglern am Süßen See - Zeugen bestätigen Vorwürfe *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/noeti...-bestaetigen-vorwuerfe,20640972,31054076.html

*Glindow: Spaziergänger findet toten Angler *
http://www.maz-online.de/Home/Polizei/Glindow-Spaziergaenger-findet-toten-Angler

*Spaziergänger finden toten Angler am Seeufer *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article205426297/Spaziergaenger-finden-toten-Angler-am-Seeufer.html

*Morsbach: Hundewelpe qualvoll in Teich ertränkt *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/panorama/morsbach-hundewelpe-qualvoll-in-teich-ertraenkt-aid-1.5201725

*Rundum-Paket für Mütter *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1401855/

*Fischereiliche Evolution lässt Fische schrumpfen *
https://idw-online.de/de/news633826

*Kandel: Singende Angler müssen vor Gericht *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...icht/-/id=1652/did=15755832/nid=1652/1vrxlv3/

*Spektakuläre Unterwasser-Aufnahmen: Weißer Hai zerfleischt Wal-Kadaver *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/new...sich-ueber-wal-kadaver-her-41551648.bild.html

*Zwei Vereine ziehen in Zeulenroda-Triebes an einem Strang *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-Zeulenroda-Triebes-an-einem-Strang-171996814

*Köln: Angler finden Männerleiche am Rhein *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/koeln/angler-finden-maennerleiche-am-rhein-aid-1.5206167

*Angler hörte Hilferufe der Sportkletterer *
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/organisationen/angler-hoerte-hilferufe-der-sportkletterer-45765

*Angler lassen Jugend zelten *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...ngen/angler-lassen-jugend-zelten_15786895.htm

*Mann sprang in den Main: Angler findet Leiche des Vermissten *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...indet-leiche-des-main-springers-13683777.html

* So teilt ein Hai: Angler verliert epischen Kampf um seinen Fang *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...-doch-dann-taucht-ein-hai-auf_id_4792701.html

*Youtube: Hai kentert Kajak von Angler *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/ausland/youtube-hai-kentert-kajak-von-angler-aid-1.5208680


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Horrorszenario auf See: Wütender Hai fährt Retourkutsche und bringt panischen Angler zum Kentern *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...n-koeder-ausgeworfen-zu-haben_id_4795593.html

*Mainhausen: 2,34-Meter-Ungetüm gefangen *
http://www.extratipp.com/rhein-main/riesen-welse-tummeln-sich-unseren-badeseen-5201170.html

*Feigenbutz: Hausaufgaben gemacht, Titel her, angeln gehen! *
http://www.ran.de/boxen/news/feigenbutz-hausaufgaben-gemacht-titel-her-angeln-gehen-100362

*Wetter: Angler ertrinkt im Haselsee bei Babenhausen *
http://www.focus.de/regional/hessen...t-im-haselsee-bei-babenhausen_id_4796607.html

*D-Justiz-Tiere-Angeln-Freizeit: Trophäenfischen im Angelteich bleibt verboten *
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news2...eenfischen-im-Angelteich-bleibt-verboten.html

*Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz : OVG verbietet „Trophäenfischen“ endgültig *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/20408...etz-OVG-verbietet-Trophaeenfischen-endgueltig

* Der deutsche WM-Triumph vor 25 Jahren *
https://www.tagesschau.de/sport/fussball-wm-225.html

*Angler erwischt Fahrraddiebe – und wird angegriffen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/al...wischt-Fahrraddiebe-und-wird-angegriffen.html

*Petri Heil – beim Kirchohmfelder Teichfest *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...l-8211-beim-Kirchohmfelder-Teichfest-44874699

*Beim Fischen zählt die Natur *
http://www.rga.de/lokales/remscheid/beim-fischen-zaehlt-natur-5222082.html

*Ein Sport fern von Glitsch und Glubsch *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...n-von-glitsch-und-glubsch-article1675970.html

*Kaufbeuren: Angler findet Leiche in der Wertach - Polizei vermutet Verbrechen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...t-22-Jaehriger-wurde-getoetet-id34682222.html

* "Die Lage ist ernst" *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/teningen/die-lage-ist-ernst-x1x--107231940.html

*Fest zum Anbeißen *
https://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4642999-127,1,0.html

*Trophäenfischen: Angelparadies-Betreiber zahlt für Verstöße *
https://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/...etreiber-zahlt-fuer-Verstoesse;art969,2757188

*Sommerfest des Angelsportvereins : „Wir meckern nicht übers Wetter“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...lsportvereins-Wir-meckern-nicht-uebers-Wetter

*Katastrophe am Pastlingsee: Hitze sorgt für großes Fischsterben *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...rgt-fuer-grosses-Fischsterben;art1051,5093295

*Beim Schleusenfest Jubiläum gefeiert *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...fest-jubilaeum-gefeiert-21164-art1254363.html

*OVG zu Angelverbot: Trophäenfischen bleibt verboten *
http://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/ovg-nrw-20-b-209-15-tropaeenfischen-teich-angeln-verboten/

*Angler und Parkbesucher sind genervt vom Federvieh | Gänse- und Entenplage in Stuttgart? *
http://www.bild.de/regional/stuttgart/tiere/enten-und-gaense-plage-in-stuttgart-41683120.bild.html

*Schnappschildkröte in der Stepenitz *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/schnappschildkroete-in-der-stepenitz-id10157276.html

*1,45-Meter-Wels in der Sieg: Kirchener Angler geht Flussmonster an den Haken *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-Flussmonster-an-den-Haken-_arid,1339276.html

*Beitrag der Angler zur 1000-Jahr-Feier *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ler-zur-1000-jahr-feier-21415-art1255255.html

*Angler verfügen über ein „Topwasser“ *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...gen-ueber-ein-topwasser-22389-art1255723.html

*Der Startschuss zum Stadtfest *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Angler-Marktplaetze-Musik-Theater;art778,8819311

*Naabangler ermittelten die Fischerkönige *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...lten-die-fischerkoenige-21402-art1255764.html

*Nötigung von Anglern am Süßen See? - Ehemalige Angeklagte wollen aussagen *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/noeti...klagte-wollen-aussagen,20640972,31191622.html

*Landwirte, Förster, Winzer und Angler im Naheland erklären, wie widerstandsfähig Feld, Wald ... *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...nd-gewaesser-auch-bei-hitze-sind_15826967.htm

*Wesel: Nabu-Chef will mehr Kontrollen am Deich *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/wesel/nabu-chef-will-mehr-kontrollen-am-deich-aid-1.5226303

* - Hat das Angeln Auswirkungen auf die Evolution? *
http://www.inforadio.de/programm/schema/sendungen/wissenswerte/201507/220836.html

*Biss in letzter Minute *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ft/biss-in-letzter-minute-article1675837.html

*Die "weltbesten geräucherten Forellen" *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/b...eltbesten-geraeucherten-forellen_15820015.htm

*Angler findet Toten in der Wertach - Kripo vermutet Verbrechen *
http://www.merkur.de/bayern/angler-findet-toten-wertach-kripo-vermutet-verbrechen-5206888.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Tiere: Angler entdeckt über 1000 tote Fische in der Nette *
http://www.focus.de/regional/nieder...1000-tote-fische-in-der-nette_id_4811252.html

*Gefährliche abendliche Schwimmstrecke: Angler beobachten zwei Personen im Rhein *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/wesel/na...eobachten-zwei-personen-im-rhein-d564369.html

*Jagd auf Karpfen in der Elbtalaue *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/jagd-auf-karpfen-in-der-elbtalaue-id10207156.html

*Angler bei Bootsausflug in Flensburger Förde ertrunken *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...sausflug-in-flensburger-foerde-ertrunken.html

*Angler holt Vogel von der Stange *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ennepetal/angler-holt-vogel-von-der-stange-id10873954.html

*Angler mit Messer bedroht *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angler-mit-messer-bedroht-3149249.html

*Angler auf dem Weg zur Talsperre ausgeraubt *
http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/angler-auf-dem-weg-zur-talsperre-ausgeraubt-3148874.html

*Happinger See: Angler entdeckt toten 19-Jährigen *
http://www.rosenheim24.de/rosenheim...ckt-toten-19-jaehrigen-happinger-5244855.html

*Angler fangen riesige Welse in der Elbe: Ist das jetzt normal? *
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/riesenwels-strehla-paradies-elbe-8783

* Derwesten.de 
„Mehr Naturschutz als Fischen“ *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/mehr-naturschutz-als-fischen-id10881063.html

*60. Fischerfest mit vielen Extras *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/muenster/fischerfest-muenster-vielen-extras-5246019.html

*Hier geht es um den Fisch - Anglergemeinschaft Veddel feiert 50-jähriges Bestehen in Schierhorn ... *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...rn-mit-einem-tag-der-offenen-tuer-d63862.html

*Angler-Boot kentert vor Schleimündung *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleibote/angler-boot-kentert-vor-schleimuendung-id10229081.html

* Hamburger Wochenblatt 
Heringsangeln im Sommer *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/glinde/sport/heringsangeln-im-sommer-d25429.html

* Derwesten.de 
„Mehr Naturschutz als Fischen“ *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/mehr-naturschutz-als-fischen-id10881063.html

*20 große Tüten voll Unrat | Schüler angeln Müll aus Leine *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/muell/dreck-aus-der-leine-41783536.bild.html

*Über fünf Kilo schweren Karpfen gefischt *
http://www.pz-news.de/muehlacker_ar...-schweren-Karpfen-gefischt-_arid,1034577.html

*Angler filmen erstmals Finnwal in der Ostsee *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sch...er-filmen-erstmals-Finnwal-in-der-Ostsee.html

*Angler-Prozess in Eisleben - Verteidigung will noch weitere Zeugen hören *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/angle...-weitere-zeugen-hoeren,20640972,31248320.html

*Waldachtal: Angler haben Ärger mit Tierschützern *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ern.97a7f24b-71c0-4786-bb9f-079ac484f3fb.html

*Angler-Prozess in Eisleben: Ex-Angeklagte sind als Zeugen geladen ... - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/angle...ind-als-zeugen-geladen,20640972,31240032.html

*Erfolgreiche Angler *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Erfolgreiche-Angler;art433648,8831086

*Sonsbeck: Angler zieht Forelle aus dem Supermarkt-Gully *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...orelle-aus-dem-supermarkt-gully-aid-1.5245305

*Pokalfischen zum Treuchtlinger Volksfest *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/treuchtlingen/pokalfischen-zum-treuchtlinger-volksfest-1.4524439

* Bogener Zeitung 
Sensation: Urlauber fängt diesen Riesen-Waller aus dem Regen *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...fangt-diesen-riesen-waller-aus-dem-regen.html

*Angler stürzt in Bode und ertrinkt | Mitteldeutschland - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung *
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschland/angler-stuerzt-in-bode-und-ertrinkt,20641266,31253574.html

*Fischereiverein präsentierte am „Fischertag“ Groß ... - Westfälische Nachrichten *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Einblicke-in-Pflege-und-Schutz-der-Gewaesser

*16-Kilo-Karpfen und Zander vorm Atlantic: Angler-Glück an der Alster - Hamburg - Bild.de *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/karpfen/angler-glueck-an-der-alster-41870228.bild.html

*Maasholm: Angler-Boot kentert vor Schleimündung: 54-Jähriger ist tot | shz.de *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleibot...muendung-54-jaehriger-ist-tot-id10249546.html

* Oberpfalznetz 
Gar nicht langweilig *
https://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4662416-127-gar-nicht-langweilig,1,0.html

*Angler mit Biss *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4662896-127-angler-mit-biss,1,0.html

*Angler-Geschichte geschrieben *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4662688-128-angler-geschichte-geschrieben,1,0.html

*Ein Fest für Angler am unteren Bergbadteich *
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...fuer-Angler-am-unteren-Bergbadteich-666774743

*Angler schießen am Besten *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokales/wetteraukreis/florstadt/angler-schiessen-am-besten_15884467.htm

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Schnupperworkshop „Angeln als Hobby“ : Tipps der Profis stark gefragt *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...geln-als-Hobby-Tipps-der-Profis-stark-gefragt

* saarbruecker-zeitung.de 
Sport-Angler feiern 30-jähriges Bestehen - Saarbrücker Zeitung *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...Reisbach-Angler-Saarzeitung;art446671,5830463

*Erlebnisreiche Anglerwoche mit Workshops am Triebeser Stau – Greiz | OTZ *
http://greiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leben...che-mit-Workshops-am-Triebeser-Stau-644428550

*Angeln: Lethargische Fische in der Sommerhitze - Nachrichten Neuburg - Augsburger Allgemeine *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Lethargische-Fische-in-der-Sommerhitze-id34899932.html

*Explosiver Fang - Angler fischt Sprenggranate aus dem Eilbekkanal - Blaulicht - Hamburger ... *
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...fischt-Sprenggranate-aus-dem-Eilbekkanal.html

*Grevenbroich: Angler suchen seit 55 Jahren Vereinsheim - RP Online *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...chen-seit-55-jahren-vereinsheim-aid-1.5262418

*Neuburg: Beim Königsfischen der Neuburger Angler zeigen sich die Fische müde von der Hitze *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/neuburg/Neuburg-Ein-Aal-entscheidet-den-Wettbewerb;art1763,3102162

*Harburg: Tierschützer zeigen Waller-Angler an - Nachrichten Donauwörth - Augsburger Allgemeine *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...etzer-zeigen-Waller-Angler-an-id34908287.html

*Angler laden zum Fest am See ein | MAIN-POST Nachrichten für Franken, Bayern und die Welt *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angelvereine-Angler-Radwege;art768,8841088

*Es blökt und kräht und schnattert - Syker Kurier: Ihr Portal des WESER-KURIER *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/s...-und-kraeht-und-schnattert-_arid,1174053.html

*Angler entdeckt Übungspanzermine *
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/lo...deckt-uebungspanzermine-heringen-5290056.html

*Kaum zu halten: 19-Jähriger angelt Riesen-Karpfen *
http://www.wa.de/hamm/kaum-halten-19-jaehriger-hammer-angelt-riesen-karpfen-5288532.html

* BILD 
Petri Heil! | Angler zieht Riesen- Wels aus der Elbe *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/angeln/angler-zieht-riesen-wels-aus-der-elbe-41952850.bild.html

*inSüdthüringen.de | Angler findet Granate in der Hasel *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...-findet-Granate-in-der-Hasel;art83442,4237424

*Erkrath: Angler: Der Stadtweiher droht zu kippen - RP Online *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/erkrath/angler-der-stadtweiher-droht-zu-kippen-aid-1.5264588

*Vorwurf Fischquälerei: Rekord-Angler im Visier der Justiz - Freie Presse *
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...ngler-im-Visier-der-Justiz-artikel9259342.php

*Angler im Glück: 11-Kilo-Wels aus der Elbe gefischt - Leserreporter - Bild.de *
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreport...t-11-kilo-wels-in-der-elbe-41962588.bild.html

*Angler zeigen Herz für Behinderte *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...en-herz-fuer-behinderte-22389-art1262744.html

*Aken - Köthener Angler fischt 1,70 Meter langen Wels aus der Elbe *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/aken-k...ngen-wels-aus-der-elbe,20641024,31313946.html

*Gefräßiger Fisch: Sachsen-Anhalt einig Wels-Land | Mitteldeutschland - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung *
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...anhalt-einig-wels-land,20641266,31318612.html

*Frischer Fisch für Festtage *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-Festtage;art767,8844019

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Anglerrekorde in Sachsen-Anhalt: "Der Fang meines Lebens" | Mitteldeutschland - Mitteldeutsche ... *
http://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutschl...er-fang-meines-lebens-,20641266,31318700.html

* FOCUS Online 
Russische Angler machen Sensationsfang: Fisch entpuppt sich als Riesenkalmar *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...tpuppt-sich-als-monsterkalmar_id_4841572.html

*Einsteigerkurs will das Interesse am Angeln wecken *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...will-das-interesse-am-angeln-wecken-1.1985303

*Auf der Suche nach Würmern: Polnische Angler finden Goldschatz *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/auf-...ische-angler-finden-goldschatz-a-1046098.html

* Allgemeine Zeitung 
Elektrofischen: Angler siedeln Aal, Bachforelle und Co. aus dem Wehr bei Hochstätten um *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...aus-dem-wehr-bei-hochstaetten-um_15934851.htm

*Angler zieht leblose Frau aus Naab in Schwandorf *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayer...ieht-leblose-Frau-aus-Naab-in-Schwandorf.html

*Frechener Anglerverein - Erneutes Malheur am Mahlweiher *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/rhei...-malheur-am-mahlweiher,15185500,31347842.html

*Weder spießig noch stumm: Anglerin widerlegt Klischees *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...glerin-widerlegt-Klischees;art1158544,3358181

*Sorge um niedrige Pegel in Brandenburger Seen *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1409737

* Freie Presse 
"Jetzt ist Forellenzeit" *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/ZWICKAU/Jetzt-ist-Forellenzeit-artikel9262282.php

*Zeltlager für junge Angler *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/region/trier/Kurz-Zeltlager-fuer-junge-Angler;art777,4280802

*Angler bekämpfen den Bärenklau *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...ler-bekaempfen-den-Baerenklau;art8068,4281012

*Das gibt Ärger: Angler fischten an der falschen Stelle *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rh...ischten-an-der-falschen-Stelle;art777,8851298

*37-Kilo-Wels in Müsen gefangen *
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/sieg...angen-944df302-e8d3-4f2b-bc9b-4f4c569bc9bb-ds

* Westdeutsche Zeitung 
Gern im Gefecht mit dem Hecht *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-mettmann/erkrath/gern-im-gefecht-mit-dem-hecht-1.1986853


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*„Bewusst gesund“: Angeln gegen Depressionen, Piloxing als neuer Fitnesstrend und gesunde ... *
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...ing-als-neuer-fitnesstrend-und-gesunde-beeren

*Wiltinger Angler feiern ihr Jubiläum *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...r-Angler-feiern-ihr-Jubilaeum;art8100,4268369

*Abenteuer pur: In Värmland auf großer Fahrt | WAZ.de *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/velbert/abenteuer-pur-in-vaermland-auf-grosser-fahrt-id10889198.html

*Fischereiverein präsentierte am „Fischertag“ Groß ... - Westfälische Nachrichten  *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Einblicke-in-Pflege-und-Schutz-der-Gewaesser

*Fünf Kähne , fünf Lehrer *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1407292

*Waller am Haken | Kreis Schwandorf - Oberpfalznetz *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4663256-128-waller-am-haken,1,0.html

*Schnupperworkshop „Angeln als Hobby“ : Tipps der Profis stark gefragt Schnupperworkshop „Angeln als Hobby“ : Tipps der Profis stark gefragt *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...geln-als-Hobby-Tipps-der-Profis-stark-gefragt

*Prächtiger Wels fangfrisch aus der Oder *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1407790

* Allgemeine Zeitung Mainz 
Mehr Zeit fürs Angeln und die Eintracht *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...t-fuers-angeln-und-die-eintracht_15893547.htm

*Ophoven/Kempen: Fischereiverein lebt die Integration beim Angeln *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...ebt-die-integration-beim-angeln-aid-1.5257023

*Fischer angeln ein 40-Kilo-Kaliber - Neustadt - Mittelbayerische *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...eln-ein-40-kilo-kaliber-21091-art1261273.html

* svz.de 
„Und ich ess die ganz allein!“ *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/und-ich-ess-die-ganz-allein-id10298526.html

*NDR zeigt neue Staffel der Serie „Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt“ *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...staffel-der-serie-rute-raus-der-spass-beginnt

* RP ONLINE 
Monheim: Monheimer Jugend-Angeltage locken an den Rhein *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...d-angeltage-locken-an-den-rhein-aid-1.5268226

*Fischwilderern droht Haft *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/VOGTLAND/REICHENBACH/Fischwilderern-droht-Haft-artikel9259734.php

*Angeln, Klettern, Basteln *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/ha...it-Klettern-Urlaub-und-Ferien;art1726,8845897

*Petri Heil! Wer hier angeln will, braucht zwei Dokumente *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nor...!-Wer-hier-angeln-will-braucht-zwei-Dokumente

*Schlauchbootfahren, Angeln und ab in die Mini-Disco *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/haus...geln-und-ab-in-die-mini-disco--108531797.html

*30. Ferienpassaktion beim Angelsportverein Geeste *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/geeste/ar...im-angelsportverein-geeste#gallery&0&0&601024

*Einsteigerkurs will das Interesse am Angeln wecken *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/k...will-das-interesse-am-angeln-wecken-1.1985303

*Kleve: Kalkarer Ferienspaß-Angeln mit dem ASV "Gut Bitt" als Gastgeber *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...-dem-asv-gut-bitt-als-gastgeber-aid-1.5276478

* Freie Presse 
"Jetzt ist Forellenzeit" *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/ZWICKAU/Jetzt-ist-Forellenzeit-artikel9262282.php

*Eien Streife der Wasserschutzpolizei Beilngries stellte einen Flüchtenden, der keine Erlaubnis zum ... *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...er-beim-fischen-ertappt-21158-art1265178.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler entdecken Auto in der Ruhr bei Duisburg *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...auto-in-der-ruhr-bei-duisburg-id10943088.html

*Fotos: Waghäusel: Tödlicher Verkehrsunfall auf Bundesstraße 36 – Rettungshubschrauber im ... *
http://www.heidelberg24.de/region/f...sse-rettungshubschrauber-einsatz-5311197.html

*Lachs-Helfer fordern bessere Fischtreppen an der Weser *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...fer-fordern-bessere-fischtreppen-an-der-weser

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Mehr Petrijünger in Brandenburg *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Mehr-Petrijuenger-in-Brandenburg

* FOCUS Online 
Boot kentert – Todesmutiger Angler will Hai (!) trotzdem noch fangen *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...will-hai-trotzdem-noch-fangen_id_4855325.html

* FOCUS Online 
Angler wird von Zwei-Meter-Ungetüm ins Wasser gerissen *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ewicht-wegen-2-meter-ungetuem_id_4854746.html

* salzburg24.at 
Aufwendige Rettungsaktion für Angler in Marktschellenberg *
http://www.salzburg24.at/aufwendige-rettungsaktion-fuer-angler-in-marktschellenberg/4410758

*Angler kämpfen für ihren Fisch *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen/b...-kaempfen-fuer-ihren-Fisch-_arid,1180082.html

*Amtsgericht in Eisleben - Angler-Prozess wird am Freitag fortgesetzt *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/amtsg...am-freitag-fortgesetzt,20640972,31378086.html

*Ein eigener Teich für die Nachwuchs-Angler *
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...er-Teich-fuer-die-Nachwuchs-Angler-1555593873

* Merkur.de 
Nach Einbruch: Junge Fischer können wieder angeln *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...ngeln-dank-grosszuegiger-spenden-5315399.html

*Jubiliäum für Vellahns Angler *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/jubiliaeum-fuer-vellahns-angler-id10372016.html

*Das „Team Eichsfeld Angler“ weiß, wo die großen Fische schwimmen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...iss-wo-die-grossen-Fische-schwimmen-482241553

*Polen: Angler finden arabischen Silberschatz *
http://diepresse.com/home/zeitgeschichte/4793117/Polen_Angler-finden-arabischen-Silberschatz

*Der Fischereiverein Neunburg vorm Wald bietet einen Lehrgang zur Prüfungsvorbereitung auf die ... *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...er-bieten-einen-kurs-an-22393-art1266067.html

* DIE WELT 
Lachse werden zum Politikum *
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompakt/hamburg/article144783283/Lachse-werden-zum-Politikum.html

*Mit Sportwoche rundum zufrieden *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weisweil/mit-sportwoche-rundum-zufrieden--109000848.html

* shz.de 
Zum ersten Mal am Wasser: Fischfang in Theorie und Praxis *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...schfang-in-theorie-und-praxis-id10378061.html

*Jugendliche mit Anglerglück *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/bergstrasse/rimbach/jugendliche-mit-anglerglueck_15956609.htm

* saarbruecker-zeitung.de 
„Der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch“ *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...Wirtschaftbranche-Fischerei;art446737,5847227

*MZ- Ferienspaß, Dienstag, 11. August, Großpaschleben - Kleine Angler und Indianer auf dem ... *
http://www.mz-web.de/koethen/mz--fe...aner-auf-dem-ferienhof,20641024,31397718.html

*Hilden: Nicole Pazdzior fischt mit Leidenschaft *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...azdzior-fischt-mit-leidenschaft-aid-1.5291059

*POL-E: Essen/ Duisburg: Angler hatte dicken Fisch an der Angel- Bergekran barg gestohlenen Fiat ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/11562/3090922

*Fischerfest lockt am Wochenende *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...herfest-lockt-am-Wochenende;art372527,8060046

* Westdeutsche Zeitung 
Das größte Aquarium der Stadt *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/wuppertal/stadtleben/das-groesste-aquarium-der-stadt-1.1990333

* WESER-KURIER online 
Kleine Rutengänger *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...tikel,-Kleine-Rutengaenger-_arid,1182166.html

* all-in.de - Das Allgäu Online! 
Hitze trocknet Bach in Scheidegg aus: Vier Angler retten 160 Krebse und Forellen *
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/lo...tten-160-Krebse-und-Forellen;art26090,2041030

* Badische Zeitung 
Weiße Farbe im Weißbach *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/emmendingen/weisse-farbe-im-weissbach--109363967.html

*Diese Angler wollen keine Fische: Castingsport-Meisterschaft in Melsungen *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/melsungen...ingsport-meisterschaft-melsungen-5328696.html

* General-Anzeiger 
Angeln im Abendrot *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/bonn/bonn/bonn-zentrum/angeln-im-abendrot-article1695355.html

* svz.de 
Nur wenige Angler nehmen am Vereinsleben teil *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch...r-nehmen-am-vereinsleben-teil-id10417806.html

* SÜDKURIER Online 
Fischen und Feiern passen gut zusammen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-Feiern-passen-gut-zusammen;art372527,8065282

* Ostthüringer Zeitung 
Saalfelder Angler bei OTZ-Aktion „Verein des Monats“ *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-Aktion-8222-Verein-des-Monats-8220-448249665

*Angler feiern *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...zlar_artikel,-Angler-feiern-_arid,534675.html

*Angler-Abenteuer am Ziegeleiweiher *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...Abenteuer-am-Ziegeleiweiher;art372458,8067953

*Was auf der Insel am Haken hängt *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/sylter-rundschau/was-auf-der-insel-am-haken-haengt-id10427631.html

*Anglerfreunde dürfen Weiher nutzen  *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...e-duerfen-weiher-nutzen-21401-art1268795.html

*Betonwanne als Todesfalle: Hunderte Fische verendet *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...sfalle-Hunderte-Fische-verendet;art68,1938238

*Fisch oder Monster: Was lebt in den Tiefen des Walkteichs? *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...-den-Tiefen-des-Walkteichs-artikel9271755.php

*Fischer angelt Drohne vom Himmel: High-Tech-Drohne bringt Hobby-Angler zur Weißglut *
http://www.chip.de/news/Fischer-ang...ingt-Hobby-Angler-zur-Weissglut_81930084.html

*Fische mögen Marzipan *
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/coburg/coburg/Fische-moegen-Marzipan;art83423,4269732

* RP ONLINE 
Wassenberg: Auf dem Fischlehrpfad den Naturraum der Rur erkunden *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...-den-naturraum-der-rur-erkunden-aid-1.5305926

*Sven Müller liebt den Präriesee : „Eine echte Perle“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Mueller-liebt-den-Praeriesee-Eine-echte-Perle

* Rotenburger Rundschau 
Zwischen Rotfedern und Hotdogs *
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de...nder-zum-angeln-im-rathaussee-ein-113099.html

*Angler-Glück beim Schnuppern *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-Glueck-beim-Schnuppern;art767,8867225

*Kronweiler: Bagger im Schwollbach ärgert die Angler *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...ollbach-aergert-die-Angler-_arid,1353722.html

*Angler feiern am Okrifteler Baggersee *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...feiern-am-Okrifteler-Baggersee;art676,1537542

*Viele Mitglieder des Angelvereins Unterdeufstetten meiden Storchenweiher wegen der Unruhe *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...orchenweiher-wegen-der-Unruhe;art5722,3375186

* Berchtesgadener Anzeiger 
133 Zentimeter langer Hecht ging ihm beim Schleppangeln an den Haken *
http://www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger...ig-fing-Fisch-seines-Lebens-_arid,222601.html

*Angler macht grausigen Fund am Kiekutsee *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/stuhr/artikel/605597/angler-macht-grausigen-fund-am-kiekutsee

*Eine Liebe zwischen Angler und Landfrau *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meissenheim/eine-liebe-zwischen-angler-und-landfrau--109615979.html

*Forelle Spangdahlemer Art *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...tung-Forelle-Spangdahlemer-Art;art752,4290671

*Labrenz engagiert sich für die Fischerei in Meppen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/ar...ur-die-fischerei-in-meppen#gallery&0&0&605757

*Nachwuchsfischer erfahren viel Wissenswertes über ihr Hobby *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung...n-viel-wissenswertes-ueber-ihr-hobby,1,0.html

*Angler finden kaum Nachwuchs *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ler-finden-kaum-nachwuchs-article1700084.html

*Der Donau-Angler *
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/beilagen/wienerjournal/768761_Der-Donau-Angler.html

*Reiter gefährden die Meerforelle *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Reiter-gefaehrden-die-Meerforelle;art675,1541011

*Die Fischer und der Schreibfehler *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...scher-und-der-Schreibfehler-_arid,536943.html

*Der Tausendsassa von der Müritz *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/reise/article145252893/Der-Tausendsassa-von-der-Mueritz.html

*Bleialfer zeigen Kindern, wie man richtig angelt *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...indern-wie-man-richtig-angelt;art8112,4291887

* Dresdner Neueste Nachrichten 
"Jetzt darf ich allein angeln gehen" - Junger Dresdner fischt gern an der Elbe *
http://www.dnn-online.de/dresden/we...ger-Dresdner-fischt-gern-an-der-Elbe-79949064

*Renitenter Angler trübt Badefreude *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1413855/

*Dreier auf dem See angepeilt *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1413852

*Fischerprüfung beim Kreis Lippe – Antrag auf Zulassung einreichen *
http://www.derdetmolder.de/?p=88086

* FOCUS Online 
Angler findet tote Frau in Freiburger See *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/baden...ngler-findet-tote-Frau-in-Freiburger-See.html

*Angler gedenken Lothar Kraft *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...gler-gedenken-Lothar-Kraft -_arid,537898.html

*Sportangler haben Anzeige am Hals *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/sc...uetzer-Wettangeln-Wuerttemberg;art769,8870755

*Angebissen: Immer mehr Brandenburger werfen die Angel aus *
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...ndenburger-werfen-die-Angel-aus;art25,5122396

*Aktionen angekündigt Fischereiaufsicht sauer auf Schwarzangler *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/fischereiaufsicht-sauer-auf-schwarzangler-0316566908.html

* Die Harke - Nienburger Zeitung (Registrierung) 
Bratwurst statt Aal *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Nordkreis-8/37095/Bratwurst_statt_Aal.html

*Das Angeln im Wittringer Schlossteich in Gladbeck ist bis auf weiteres verboten. *
http://www.radioemscherlippe.de/ems...n/archive/2015/08/04/article/-d5d6a7ab55.html

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Fristingen: Wenn Teig an der Angel hängt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/dillingen/Wenn-Teig-an-der-Angel-haengt-id35054787.html

*In Portorož und Piran das Essen selbst angeln *
http://www.reisenotes.de/reiseziele/in-portoroz-und-piran-das-essen-selbst-angeln/2015/08/08

*Coburger Jugendliche erleben spannende Tage am Wasser *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/co...leben-spannende-Tage-am-Wasser;art214,1159758

*Wo ist Stefan? - 23-jähriger Burgenländer in Kanada vermisst *
http://www.krone.at/Oesterreich/23-...in_Kanada_vermisst-Wo_ist_Stefan-Story-466617

*Freizeit: Sächsischer Junganglertag: Angeln in der Elbe bei Ebbe *
http://www.focus.de/regional/dresde...g-angeln-in-der-elbe-bei-ebbe_id_4871052.html

*Kinder üben sich am Rathaussee in Geduld und Technik *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...n-sich-rathaussee-geduld-technik-5335242.html

*Kapitän Justin Bieber: In Unterwäsche beim Angeln *
http://www.starsontv.com/2015/08/11...-in-unterwaesche-beim-angeln/artikel-0050003/

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Sven Müller liebt den Präriesee : „Eine echte Perle“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Mueller-liebt-den-Praeriesee-Eine-echte-Perle

*Serienfang am Mittelkampsfleet *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...enfang-am-Mittelkampsfleet-_arid,1184569.html

*Mit einem Karpfen krönt sich die Emilia Wilfling zur Anglerkönigin *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/sc...ia-Wilfling-zur-Anglerkoenigin;art769,8866716

*Angler-Glück beim Schnuppern *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler-Glueck-beim-Schnuppern;art767,8867225

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Kellmünz: Lastwagenfahrer nutzen Ruhezeit zum Schwarzfischen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...n-Ruhezeit-zum-Schwarzfischen-id35120037.html

* Langeoog News 
Ferienpass-Angeln bei Kaiserwetter *
http://www.langeoognews.de/langeoog...etter-13961/f48fbc17dda19cb6c0147151537eafaf/

*Gestörte Idylle: Rüpel und Rowdys terrorisieren Neuteich *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...dys-terrorisieren-Neuteich-artikel9275589.php

*Neun Vereine beim Freundschaftsfischen des ASV Bauschheim *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...chaftsfischen-des-asv-bauschheim_16009802.htm

*Welse in der Lahn: Ein Raubfisch, der schadet *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Ein-Raubfisch-der-schadet;art680,1544532


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Jung-Angler übten sich im Casting *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-uebten-sich-im-casting-22388-art1271692.html

*"Petri Heil" beim ASV Altenkirchen *
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/40793---petri-heil---beim-asv-altenkirchen

*Angler ködern Gehörlose *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angler-koedern-gehoerlose-id10479106.html

*Gremsdorfer Fischereiverein lädt zum Schnupperangeln *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...rein-laedt-zum-Schnupperangeln;art215,1177568

*Florian Bindl ist Bayerischer Meister *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ist-bayerischer-meister-22387-art1271635.html

*Aischer Fischerfest: Angeln und Bleigießen *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...herfest-Angeln-und-Bleigiessen;art215,1179923

*Nach dem Angeln noch eine Radltour *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4699159-126-nach-dem-angeln-noch-eine-radltour,1,0.html

* Badische Zeitung 
Mehr als nur Warten aufs Anbeißen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/efringen-kirchen/mehr-als-nur-warten-aufs-anbeissen--109974006.html

* Freie Presse 
Mit Angelrute auf Zeitreise am Teich *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/CHEMNITZ/Mit-Angelrute-auf-Zeitreise-am-Teich-artikel9280392.php

*Den Fischen war's zu heiß *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Den-Fischen-war-s-zu-heiss;art676,1549671

*Kapitaler Waller mit über zwei Metern *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...r-mit-ueber-zwei-metern-22800-art1272815.html

*Petri Heil für Nachwuchs-Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/petri-heil-fuer-nachwuchs-angler-id11007745.html

*Schwimmer, Köder, Angelrute *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...stadt/schwimmer-koeder-angelrute_16028966.htm

*Klare Worte aus Nordrhein-Westfalen: Gerichte befinden Trophäenangeln als Tierquälerei *
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/mue...e-befinden-trophaeenangeln-als-tierquaelerei/

*Töten auf Raten: 'Catch and Release' - Neues Kampagnenmotiv zum des Tags des Fisches *
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?aktion=jour_pm&comefrom=scan&r=595664

*Angler als Naturliebhaber *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/buchholz/panorama/angler-als-naturliebhaber-d65539.html

* Oberpfalznetz 
Ferienspaß auch ohne Karpfen *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4700347-127-ferienspass-auch-ohne-karpfen,1,0.html

*An der Alster | Polizei fischt Wildangler ab *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/polizei/fischt-wildangler-ab-42275014.bild.html

*Barsche und Karauschen *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/lampertheim/barsche-und-karauschen_16034368.htm

*Geselligkeit bei Aal, Makrele und Hering *
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht..._Geselligkeit-bei-Aal-Makrele-und-Hering.html

*Angelverein macht mobil: Rosensee soll gerettet werden *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...ensee-soll-gerettet-werden-artikel9281110.php

*Mit Geduld und ruhiger Hand *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4701115-126-mit-geduld-und-ruhiger-hand,1,0.html

*Coole Jungs aus Falkensee: Am Angelhaken *
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2015/08/22/coole-jungs-aus-falkensee-am-angelhaken/

*Das Rheinufer besser schützen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...einufer-besser-schuetzen-aimp-id11013743.html

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Faszinierende Flossenwelt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/guenzburg/Faszinierende-Flossenwelt-id35211177.html

* Finanzen.net 
Cabela’s: Alles für Angler und Jäger *
http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/a...Cabela-s-Alles-fuer-Angler-und-Jaeger-4477218

* Kreiszeitung Wochenblatt 
Angler als Naturliebhaber *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/buchholz/panorama/angler-als-naturliebhaber-d65539.html

*Nach Algenalarm: Angler und Fische atmen auf *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...m-Angler-und-Fische-atmen-auf;art8137,4297236

*Petri Heil für Nachwuchs-Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/petri-heil-fuer-nachwuchs-angler-id11007745.html

*Schwimmer, Köder, Angelrute *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...stadt/schwimmer-koeder-angelrute_16028966.htm

*Angler vermuten Fischsterben in Turbine *
http://www.lz.de/lippe/lemgo/20543061_Angler-vermuten-Fischsterben-in-Turbine.html

*Angler entdeckt Frauenleiche im Flückigersee in Freiburg *
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/angler-entdeckt-frauenleiche-im-flueckigersee-in-freiburg-103180/

*Welse in der Lahn: Ein Raubfisch, der schadet *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Ein-Raubfisch-der-schadet;art680,1544532

* Südwest Presse 
Forellen im Regen *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/landkreis_schwaebisch_hall/Forellen-im-Regen;art5722,3385711

* Stuttgarter Zeitung 
In 80 Zeilen um Stuttgart: Herr Maier und sein Freund, der Reiher *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...her.adeea08e-e9a2-4f05-9d78-32c5e7e78061.html

*Bürokratie - Jäger des verlorenen Angelscheins *
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/b...verlorenen-angelscheins,1472798,31496606.html

*Fuldaer Aueweiher Angler sauer wegen Fischsterben *
http://hessenschau.de/panorama/saue...ische-sterben,fischsterben-aueweiher-100.html

*Den Fischen war's zu heiß *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Den-Fischen-war-s-zu-heiss;art676,1549671

*30 Angler zogen zehn Kilo Fisch an Land *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...zehn-kilo-fisch-an-land-21416-art1273469.html

*Angler sauer über illegale Müllentsorgungen *
http://www.gn-online.de/Nachrichten/Angler-sauer-ueber-illegale-Muellentsorgungen-121510.html

*Umwelt Angler in Sorge: Neuallermöhes Fleete verlanden *
http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/b...in-Sorge-Neuallermoehes-Fleete-verlanden.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler warnen davor, Fische in öffentlichen Gewässern auszusetzen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...lichen-gewaessern-auszusetzen--110136516.html

* Frankfurter Rundschau 
Angeln in Frankfurt - Die natürlichen Feinde der Großstadtangler *
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/a...de-der-grossstadtangler,1472798,31540042.html

*Der Traum vom dicken Fisch an Angel *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...raum-vom-dicken-Fisch-an-Angel;art215,1189460

*„Petri Heil“ den Sportanglern *
http://www.uena.de/lokales/4483575/petri-heil-den-sportanglern

* Frankfurter Rundschau 
Angeln - Männlich, 30, sucht Hobby in der Natur *
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/a...ucht-hobby-in-der-natur,1472798,31540048.html

*Schluss mit der Trophäenjagd! *
http://www.spiegel.de/spam/spam-schild-sven-lange-angeln-verboten-a-1049548.html

*Wolhorn ist Deutscher Meister im Fliegenbinden *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...meister-im-fliegenbinden-aimp-id11019912.html

* HNA.de 
Drei Angler zogen großen Wels aus dem Storchensee *
https://www.hna.de/lokales/rotenbur...ehnlich-grossen-wels-storchensee-5383555.html

*Zwei Angler in einem Boot *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1416292

*Lehrgang bereitet Angler auf die Prüfung vor *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...ler-auf-die-pruefung-vor-aimp-id11024168.html

* Main-Post 
Kleine Ferien-Angler fangen große Fische *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Kleine-Ferien-Angler-fangen-grosse-Fische;art775,8882332

*50 Jahre Sportangelverein Uetersen-Tornesch *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/pinneberg...angelverein-uetersen-tornesch-id10537816.html

*Wildes Angeln kann Ärger geben *
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lo.../wildes-angeln-kann-aerger-geben_16050704.htm

*Inklusion: gemeinsam mit Behinderten angeln *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/witten/leute/inklusion-gemeinsam-mit-behinderten-angeln-d576373.html

*Waller Wörthsee Andechs Angler: Bei Hechtjagd Monster-Wels gefangen *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/starnb...-hechtjagd-monster-wels-gefangen-5389998.html

*Dornhan: Weg zum verwunschenen Türnentalsee *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.135ea958-0f81-4e0d-8878-f5199abf4de4.html

*Rekordfang in Florida: Angler ringt mit riesigem Goliath-Barsch *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/...ingt-mit-riesigem-goliath-barsch-6421694.html

*„Petri Heil“ mal anders! Angler hoffen auf gutes Wetter zum Fest *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...en-auf-gutes-Wetter-zum-Fest;art48711,1560745

*Riesenfang in Bayern - "Wenn ein Waller anbeißt, muss man ihn auch rausholen" *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...nbeisst-muss-man-ihn-auch-rausholen-1.2623680

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Angler-Prozess am Eisleber Amtsgericht - Videos bringen keine neuen Erkenntnisse *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/angle...ine-neuen-erkenntnisse,20640972,31604938.html

* Siegener Zeitung 
Kormorane zum Abschuss frei *
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/sieg...-frei-80530778-69c7-4984-8337-8bb0139f8405-ds

* inFranken.de 
"Spannung pur" beim Anbeißen *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/hassberge/Spannung-pur-beim-Anbeissen;art217,1195316

* Frankfurter Rundschau 
Oberursel - Pose, Blinker, Haken *
http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...el-pose--blinker--haken,1472864,31610658.html

*Blumberg: Angler renaturieren das Zollhausried *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ied.b856dbe7-6223-4198-8c98-9c1206225e5f.html

*Morgen ist Berkelaktionstag / Wasserkraftanlage Alfers Mühle besichtigen / Angler zeigen ... *
http://www.azonline.de/Gescher/2094...-Fluss-und-verschiedene-Projekte-kennenlernen

*Knotenkunde und Lagerfeuer *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4707305-128-knotenkunde-und-lagerfeuer,1,0.html

* shz.de 
„Niemals vergessen, dass Fische Lebewesen sind“ *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/pinneberg...en-dass-fische-lebewesen-sind-id10570826.html

* donaukurier.de 
Riedenburg: Viel spannender als Smartphone und Computer *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/r...er-als-Smartphone-und-Computer;art602,3115514

*Seltener Albino-Waller kommt in Tiergarten *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...ltener-Albino-Waller-kommt-in-Tiergarten.html

*Tausende Fische im Lotschener Stausee erstickt *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...sche-im-Lotschener-Stausee-erstickt-835176163

*Angeln in Thüringen: Bis einer anbeißt *
http://www.tlz.de/web/zgt/leben/detail/-/specific/Angeln-in-Thueringen-Bis-einer-anbeisst-1304251382

*Nach und nach zappelt es an jeder Angel *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...-zappelt-es-an-jeder-Angel-artikel9289935.php

*750 Euro Strafe und trotzdem keinen Fisch *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...-und-trotzdem-keinen-Fisch;art1188806,3404748

*Ferienspiele Kinder werden zum „Retter des Siegels“ *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...erden-zum-Retter-des-Siegels;art57641,1555330

*POL-DA: Lampertheim: Gartenhütte aufgebrochen/Kriminelle stehlen Angeln *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/4969/3106104

* TechFieber Network 
Crowdfunding | GoFish: Unterwassersicht für Angler #Sommer #Gadgets *
http://www.techfieber.de/2015/08/26/gofish-unterwassersicht-fuer-angler/

*Fischereischein für die Jugend *
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wis...n/46359/Fischereischein__fuer_die_Jugend.html

*Ferienprogramm: Kinder lernen beim ASV Angeln als Sport kennen *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...-lernen-beim-angeln-sport-kennen-5402354.html

*Entspannung beim Angeln *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/warstein/entspannung-beim-angeln-id11036043.html

*Campieren am Kiessee *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/campieren-am-kiessee-3185300.html

* Lokalkompass.de 
Inklusiv Fische fangen *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/bochum/vereine/inklusiv-fische-fangen-d577930.html

*Angeln und Yoga, Sommerrodeln und Eisstockschießen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...errodeln-und-Eisstockschiessen;art754,4304635

*Angeln: Marc Erler fängt den Riesenhecht *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...1-10-Meter-langen-Riesenhecht-id35314127.html

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Angeln: Zillenberger fängt 1,10 Meter langen Riesenhecht *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...1-10-Meter-langen-Riesenhecht-id35314127.html

*Ferienpasskinder angeln in Lähden *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/herzlake/...asskinder-angeln-in-lahden#gallery&0&0&612084

* Main-Post 
Eric zog einen Prachtkarpfen aus dem See *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...inen-Prachtkarpfen-aus-dem-See;art768,8891402

* Neue Rottweiler Zeitung online 
Die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines Anglers ist Geduld *
http://www.nrwz.de/aktuelles/die-wichtigste-eigenschaft-eines-anglers-ist-geduld/20150901-0920-97176

* Lahrer Zeitung Lokales 
Lahr Angeln als Natur- und Umweltschutz *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...utz.0bd881fb-bfb4-4915-b429-b283a1af4d74.html

*Youtube: Angler retten hilflose Kätzchen aus dem Fluss *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/au...ilflose-kaetzchen-aus-dem-fluss-aid-1.5357578

* Express.de 
Angler findet Leiche: Vermutlich Badeunfall *
https://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/nach...-Leiche-Vermutlich-Badeunfall;art5192,2807423

*Schauplatz Stockholm - Der Fuchs und die Angler *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/schauplatz-stockholm-der-fuchs-und-die-angler-1.2629877

*Die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines Anglers ist Geduld *
http://www.nrwz.de/aktuelles/die-wichtigste-eigenschaft-eines-anglers-ist-geduld/20150901-0920-97176


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Engadget German 
Drohnen-Fischen: Mit dem Quadrocopter angeln gehen (Video) *
http://de.engadget.com/2015/09/02/drohnen-fischen-mit-dem-quadrocopter-angeln-gehen-video/

*Angler meiden die Kieswäsch *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kulmbach/Angler-meiden-die-Kieswaesch;art312,1206709

*Fische fangen wie die Profis *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/fische-fangen-wie-die-profis--110605960.html

*Angeln für Anfänger *
https://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4713387-128-angeln-fuer-anfaenger,1,0.html

* Merkur.de 
Ferienprogramme: Lieber angeln und imkern als kochen *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/weilhe...amme-lieber-angeln-imkern-kochen-5477646.html

*Angler haben ihr Revier zurück *
http://www.cn-online.de/lokales/news/angler-haben-ihr-revier-zurueck.html

* www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de 
Kleines Wiesental Mit den Fischpächtern auf Angeltour *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...our.76f49846-6edb-4330-ba48-0e5dbb377c4a.html

*Entschleunigung im Salzburger Land Entschleunigung im Salzburger Land *
http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/ratge...96487_Entschleunigung-im-Salzburger-Land.html

* WESER-KURIER online 
Ein Paradies für passionierte Angler *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startsei...s-fuer-passionierte-Angler-_arid,1201703.html

*Ferienbilanz des Jugend- und Kulturzentrums *
https://www.gmuender-tagespost.de/account/login/?aid=832403

*Langewiesener Angler feiern 60-jähriges Jubiläum *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ngler-feiern-60-jaehriges-Jubilaeum-450491428

*Überglücklich auf letzter Fahrt durchs Ammerland *
http://www.nwzonline.de/kultur/wese...-fahrt-durchs-ammerland_a_30,1,340280496.html

*Ein Bündel Würmer für Aale *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/kindermt/tiere/20562473_Ein-Buendel-Wuermer-fuer-Aale.html

*Hoffen, dass ein Karpfen anbeißt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Baggerseen;art763,8899267

*Größter Angelwettbewerb in Bella Vista *
https://wochenblatt.cc/nachrichten/groesster-angelwettbewerb-in-bella-vista/38166

* Schwarzwälder Bote 
Oberndorf a. N.: Kein Anglerglück, dafür ganz viel Geduld *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...uld.21c6b595-2e8b-43b4-abb2-06878fc231e9.html

* Thüringer Allgemeine 
Ein Teich wie im Märchen zwischen Friedrichroda und Waltershausen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...en-Friedrichroda-und-Waltershausen-1743358947

* Nordwest-Zeitung 
Aalangeln auf etwas andere Art *
http://www.nwzonline.de/kultur/weser-ems/aalangeln-auf-etwas-andere-art_a_30,1,406496943.html

* news.de 
Männer töten Karpfen mit Kopfschuss *
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556198...berg-maenner-toeten-karpfen-mit-kopfschuss/1/

* Oberpfalznetz 
Angeln macht Spaß *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4719575-100-angeln-macht-spass,1,0.html

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Angler rücken oftmals mit Thermometer aus *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...aus.ccafdb53-5b55-4d1a-b574-6f68719f9d44.html

* Frankenpost 
Jugendliche werfen Köder aus *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/arzberg/Jugendliche-werfen-Koeder-aus;art2432,4324317

*Sportangler Gemeinschaft Beuel feierte Sommerfest *
http://www.schaufenster-bonn.de/rag-rsg-sf/docs/1168397/beuel

* Trierischer Volksfreund 
Jetzt will der Mann aus Zemmer-Rodt sich den Weltmeistertitel angeln *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...h-den-Weltmeistertitel-angeln;art8128,4312364

*Programmtipp aktuell "Rute Raus- der Anglerstammtisch" mit Heinz Galling im "Angler II" I Horst ... *
http://www.ndr.de/der_ndr/presse/mi...ter-Rinow-als-Gaeste,pressemeldungmv1834.html

*Bösingen: Trotz großem Eifer bleibt die Ausbeute in diesem Jahr klein *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.3214eb9b-e445-46c8-a58f-5032a6d41a22.html

*Koi-Virus lässt Fische verenden *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-mettmann/ratingen/koi-virus-laesst-fische-verenden-1.2015056

*Von Anglern, die keinen Fisch essen, und glücklichen Händchen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...und-gluecklichen-Haendchen-artikel9299248.php

*Petri Heil beim Angelverein *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/region/Petri-Heil-beim-Angelverein;art5511,3420328

*Anglerverein bietet 13 Kindern Ferienspaß *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...tet-13-Kindern-Ferienspass;art1188799,3420482

*Jugendlicher muss 150 Euro an Angler zahlen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...s-150-Euro-an-Angler-zahlen-_arid,553417.html

* FOCUS Online 
Kriminalität: Verband beklagt starke Zunahme der Fischwilderei *
http://www.focus.de/regional/hannov...rke-zunahme-der-fischwilderei_id_4942555.html

*Wilderer werfen ihre Ruten aus *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Wilderer-werfen-ihre-Ruten-aus-_arid,1207403.html

*Streit um ein Pflegegewässer *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1421181

*Angler beklagen zunehmende Wilderei *
http://www.op-marburg.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Angler-beklagen-zunehmende-Wilderei

* Schwarzwälder Bote 
Horb a. N.: Karpfen und Hecht wollen nicht anbeißen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...sen.93c2c407-6b8e-4639-b7d3-e6b3a6a3e7a9.html

*Landau: Mann fischt schwarz *
http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/2015/09/14/landau-mann-fischt-schwarz.html

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Brandenburger fahren zum Angeln weit raus *
http://www.maz-online.de/Themen/Tourismus-Reisen/Brandenburger-fahren-zum-Angeln-weit-raus

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Ferienprogramm: Petri Heil für Merchinger Kinder *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/friedberg/Petri-Heil-fuer-Merchinger-Kinder-id35492517.html

*Angler schimpfen über Müll und Ratten *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...mpfen-ueber-Muell-und-Ratten;art57641,1589173

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Angler retten Kanufahrer am Wehr in Döllnitz - "Ich wusste nur, ich wollte nicht sterben" *
http://www.mz-web.de/merseburg-quer...-wollte-nicht-sterben-,20641044,31813628.html

* Kyffhäuser Nachrichten 
Bei Anglern zu Gast *
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=177056

*Auch fischlos glücklich *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/ahrensburg/lokales/auch-fischlos-gluecklich-d26656.html

* NIEDERLAUSITZ aktuell 
Landrat im Gespräch mit Kreisanglerverbänden *
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de...t-im-gespraech-mit-kreisanglerverbaenden.html

*Fischerfest des Sport- und Anglervereins Limburg: Große Resonanz beim Fischerfest *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Grosse-Resonanz-beim-Fischerfest;art680,1590946

*Großhabersdorf: Schnupperfischen statt Computerzocken *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/fue...hnupperfischen-statt-computerzocken-1.4646025

* HNA.de 
Wilderei bei Fischen nimmt in der Region zu *
https://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-muenden/wilderei-fischen-nimmt-region-5535662.html

*„Mit einer hohen ethischen Verantwortung verbunden” *
http://nibelungen-kurier.de/mit-einer-hohen-ethischen-verantwortung-verbunden/

*Kein Erbarmen bei Wildfischerei *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/kein-erbarmen-bei-wildfischerei-id10731616.html

*Mit Angeln und Duftkissen in den Herbst *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/s...d-Duftkissen-in-den-Herbst-_arid,1211138.html

* www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de 
Hausen im Wiesental Kinder angelten Regenbogenforellen *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...len.5d8288f0-4739-4d4f-b7d8-88174a87d09a.html

*Burggeister lassen ihre Pfeile fliegen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/SPORT/LOK...lassen-ihre-Pfeile-fliegen-artikel9306813.php

*Angeln per allerhöchster Sanktion *
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachricht...per-allerhoechster-Sanktion;art171761,1976835

*Strafbefehl für Fischdieb *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/strafbefehl-fuer-fischdieb-3202473.html

* Thüringer Allgemeine 
3. Jugendcamp diesmal mit Gästen aus Herbsleben und Frimar *
http://badlangensalza.thueringer-al...228-sten-aus-Herbsleben-und-Frimar-1472588712

* inFranken.de 
Jonas ist Sonnefelder Anglerkönig *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/coburg/Jonas-ist-Sonnefelder-Anglerkoenig;art214,1244153

*Angler begründen neue Tradition *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Angler-begruenden-neue-Tradition;art676,1602434

*Anna Loos geht gern mit Männern angeln *
http://www.faz.net/agenturmeldungen/dpa/anna-loos-geht-gern-mit-maennern-angeln-13816921.html

*Ein Spalier aus Luftballons und Angeln *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-luftballons-und-angeln-21021-art1284909.html

*Wettbewerb: Handzell ködert die besten Angelrutenbauer *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...rt-die-besten-Angelrutenbauer-id35562947.html

* HNA.de 
Fischwilderei mit Netz am Edersee von Angler entdeckt *
https://www.hna.de/lokales/korbach-waldeck/edersee-ort101460/fischwilderei-netz-edersee-5550338.html

* Hamburger Wochenblatt 
Gefahr für Ente und Co. *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/billstedt/lokales/gefahr-fuer-ente-und-co-d26755.html

*Die Neustädter Fischerfreunde beginnen im Vereinsheim in Mauern einen Lehrgang für die ... *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/kelheim/gemeinsam-angeln-lernen-21028-art1285349.html

*Angelsportverein Geeste feiert 50-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/geeste/ar...eiert-50-jahriges-bestehen#gallery&0&0&619398

*Vom Schwarzen Meer nach Edingen: Kleine Fische erobern den Neckar  *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/bergs...e-Fische-erobern-den-Neckar-_arid,128690.html

*Die Kapitalen ignorierten die Köder *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...talen-ignorierten-die-Koeder;art83442,4354613

* tz.de 
Frische Fische: Alles rund ums Thema Angeln lernen *
https://www.tz.de/outdoor/frische-fische-alles-rund-thema-angeln-lernen-5559024.html

*Kitzinger angeln in Hörblach *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Kitzinger-angeln-in-Hoerblach;art218,1250887

* FOCUS Online 
Umwelt: Angelverbote auch in diesem Winter *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...n-diesem-winter-druck-waechst_id_4970551.html

*Angeln im Winter: Regeln bleiben vorerst bestehen - Angler müssen besser dokumentieren *
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...uessen-besser-dokumentieren_article21093.html

* solinger-tageblatt.de 
Fisch kommt aus der Ohligser Heide *
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/fisch-kommt-ohligser-heide-5560569.html

*Vorpommern Usedom Petrijünger dürfen im Winter begrenzt im Stadthafen angeln  *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpom...erfen-im-Winter-begrenzt-im-Stadthafen-angeln

*Angler retten gestrandeten Schnabelwal *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Angler-retten-gestrandeten-Schnabelwal

*Team „Fishing Tackle Max“ aus Nienburg - Talent und Taktik zahlen sich aus *
http://www.mz-web.de/bernburg/team-...taktik-zahlen-sich-aus,20640898,31990104.html

*Angeln am Fluss *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/politik/Angeln-am-Fluss;art4306,3448135


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Was ein Angler hier aus dem Wasser zieht, raubt ihm den Atem * 
http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/e...laesst-ihn-komplett-ausrasten_id_4971766.html

* Ostsee Zeitung 
Angler freuen sich auf neue Stege im See *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Bad-Doberan/Angler-freuen-sich-auf-neue-Stege-im-See

*Polizeibericht: Angeln und Werkzeug aus Keller entwendet *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Schlaegereien;art735,8929129

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Wallenhorster Anglervereinigung kritisiert Fischwilderei *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...u-70-meter-lange-netze-fischwilderei-nimmt-zu

* Derwesten.de 
Angler fängt in Duisburg Lachs am Ruhrorter Eisenbahnhafen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...aengt-lachs-am-eisenbahnhafen-id11137406.html

*Genug vom Angeln und der Gartenarbeit *
http://www.fussballn.de/aussenlinie/item/36077-genug-vom-angeln-und-der-gartenarbeit

*Geistig fit am Leben teilhaben *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/lokales/buerstadt/geistig-fit-am-leben-teilhaben_16212336.htm

*Nicht schon wieder Rudi! *
http://www.fnp.de/freizeit/kinoprogramm/Nicht-schon-wieder-Rudi;art50721,1619236

*Gaildorf/Blindheim Angeln - Entspannend und spannend *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/Angeln-Entspannend-und-spannend;art5533,3456918

*Ein Kindheitstraum wird wahr *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/ein-kindheitstraum-wird-wahr-id10845956.html

* inFranken.de 
Absolute Ruhe am Angelsee *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Absolute-Ruhe-am-Angelsee;art218,1265440

* Derwesten.de 
Der perfekte Ort für wahre Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/sued/der-perfekte-ort-fuer-wahre-angler-id11146421.html

*Böser Vorwurf unter Freunden des Angelns *
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/165091/Boeser-Vorwurf-unter-Freunden-des-Angelns

*Verein angelt sich mit Forellen viele Festgäste  *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frie...mit-forellen-viele-festgaeste--110606237.html

*POL-SN: Alkoholfahrt und Körperverletzung - Schweriner Angler beschäftigte die Polizei *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/83338/3113802

*POL-E: Essen/ Duisburg: Angler hatte dicken Fisch an der Angel- Bergekran barg gestohlenen Fiat ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/11562/3114274

* FOCUS Online 
Nachwuchs-Angler setzen auf Technik *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/niede...9438/Nachwuchs-Angler-setzen-auf-Technik.html

*Sportfischer stellten ihr Hobby vor *
http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/text.php?id=101211

* Berliner Morgenpost 
Zwei Berliner nach Bootsausflug auf Ostsee vermisst *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...er-nach-Bootsausflug-auf-Ostsee-vermisst.html

* Freie Presse 
Angler kritisieren den Bagger-Plan *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...ritisieren-den-Bagger-Plan-artikel9296423.php

* BILD 
2 Angler vermisst, 1 Fischer tot | Bootsunglücke auf der Ostsee *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...tsungluecke-auf-der-ostsee-42489318.bild.html

*Rostock: Angler stirbt in gekentertem Boot *
http://www.rettungsdienst.de/einsae...stock-angler-stirbt-in-gekentertem-boot-46578

*Fischsterben in Stuttgart: Sauerstoffgehalt im Max-Eyth-See steigt wieder *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...der.8077b536-5f11-48c4-990e-5d2f0c58a1c7.html

* Nordwest-Zeitung 
Aalangeln auf etwas andere Art *
http://www.nwzonline.de/kultur/weser-ems/aalangeln-auf-etwas-andere-art_a_30,1,406496943.html

*Invasion im Fluss Schwarzmundgrundeln breiten sich aus *
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/invas...n-sich-aus.697.de.html?dram:article_id=330402

*Vermisster Angler tot am Strand entdeckt *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...-Angler-tot-am-Strand-entdeckt,angler212.html

*Golßener Angler am Neuendorfer See *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...ner-Angler-am-Neuendorfer-See;art1058,5161642

*Grenzach-Wyhlen Angler servieren frischen Fisch *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...sch.9a53380b-83a0-4c6d-a524-63fee57ec078.html

*100 Teilnehmer beim Familienangeln des Sportfischereivereins Flecken Cornau *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...tfischereivereins-flecken-cornau-5504746.html

*Reichertshofen: Gelungene Ferienpassaktion am Heideweiher – Raphael Lippert fängt zwei Karpfen *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/i...en-Kleine-Angler-grosse-Fische;art599,3119358

*Sportangler Gemeinschaft Beuel feierte Sommerfest *
http://www.schaufenster-bonn.de/rag-rsg-sf/docs/1168397/beuel

*Von Anglern, die keinen Fisch essen, und glücklichen Händchen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...und-gluecklichen-Haendchen-artikel9299248.php

*„Rute Raus – der Anglerstammtisch“ mit Heinz Galling *
http://www.schwerin-news.de/rute-raus-der-anglerstammtisch-mit-heinz-galling/38177/

*Fischers Fritzes Ferienhaus – Angeln lernen im Urlaub *
http://www.inar.de/fischers-fritzes-ferienhaus-angeln-lernen-im-urlaub/

*Angler gaben sich ein Stelldichein *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...n-sich-ein-stelldichein-21159-art1281816.html

*Raunheimer Angler räumen Feiernden den Dreck weg *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...-raeumen-feiernden-den-dreck-weg_16136407.htm

*Angler fischen Rad aus Volme *
http://www.come-on.de/volmetal/schalksmuehle/angler-fischen-volme-5522249.html

*Neues Fachgeschäft für Jäger, Angler und Sportschützen *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rho...ortler-im-Bereich-Schiesssport;art777,8909831

*Landkreis schließt Aufgabe des Pastlingsees für Angler nicht aus *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...ingsees-fuer-Angler-nicht-aus;art1051,5170368

*Karl-Heinz Saalmann gewinnt Wettbewerb zum fünften Mal / Dank an Organisatoren : Angler ... *
http://www.azonline.de/Gescher/2115...nk-an-Organisatoren-Angler-haben-neuen-Koenig

*Angler findet Kriegsmunition am Rhein *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/rhein...33/Angler-findet-Kriegsmunition-am-Rhein.html

*Angler fängt Monster-Fisch vor der Küste Fukushimas *
http://www.merkur.de/welt/japaner-faengt-monster-fisch-kueste-fukushimas-5536398.html

*Angler bereit für die Dorschsaison *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Ribnitz-Damgarten/Angler-bereit-fuer-die-Dorschsaison

* Südwest Presse 
Katastrophe als Chance nutzen *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...Katastrophe-als-Chance-nutzen;art5722,3436448

* Wiesbadener Kurier 
Mitglieder des Anglersportvereins „Frühauf“ stoßen bei Sauberkeitsaktion auf Lebensmittel im ... *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...ion-auf-lebensmittel-im-gebuesch_16164636.htm

*Naturerlebnis ohne großes Tamtam *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1422738/

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Reportage : Streife auf dem Kanal: Unterwegs mit der Wasserschutzpolizei *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/21180...m-Kanal-Unterwegs-mit-der-Wasserschutzpolizei

*Unfälle: Angler fällt ins Wasser und stirbt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...-faellt-ins-wasser-und-stirbt_id_4960527.html

*LWSPA MV: Wasserschutzpolizei Wismar stellt bei Kontrollen Verstöße fest *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3126696

*Leiche aus Ostsee geborgen - Berliner Angler identifiziert *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...e-geborgen-Berliner-Angler-identifiziert.html

*Angler-Prozess in Eisleben - Detektiv wird zu Geldstrafe verurteilt *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/angle...-geldstrafe-verurteilt,20640972,31866998.html

* Main-Post 
Angler haben einen Kaiser *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Kaiserinnen-und-Kaiser;art769,8920571

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Kanuten und Angler reinigen die Werse : Boote voller Müll *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Angler-reinigen-die-Werse-Boote-voller-Muell

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Strafprozess gegen Eisleber Detektiv - Angeklagter attackiert Staatsanwaltschaft *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/straf...ert-staatsanwaltschaft,20640972,31874698.html

* Märkische Oderzeitung 
Paradiesische Zustände für Angler *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1424020

*Beeindruckende Aufnahmen: Gruselig: Angler filmt riesigen Hai-Schwarm mit Drohne *
http://www.handelsblatt.com/video/p...riesigen-hai-schwarm-mit-drohne/12369364.html

* Rotenburger Rundschau 
Schutz von Fischarten *
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de...d-angler-bei-oeffentlicher-tagung-113705.html

*Mondfisch: Angler flippt bei Anblick dieses Mola Mola völlig aus *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/...ick-dieses-mola-mola-voellig-aus-6470008.html

*Angler-Gemeinschaft feiert 50-Jähriges *
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...riges-b0a3ea07-c491-42b3-9e60-1a4ba0267d6c-ds

*Kritischer Blick auf Gesetzesänderungen *
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...ungen-e2b7c47b-cfba-4f6c-9f64-4861e27d9ff1-ds

* Freie Presse 
Anglerverein freut sich über Beistand *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...-freut-sich-ueber-Beistand-artikel9314382.php

*Vom Angler zum Fischwirt *
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...hwirt-20f1efa3-def3-4912-bd92-087099abe372-ds

*Angler auf Reisen *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/bietigheim_bissingen/Angler-auf-Reisen;art1188806,3452380

*Festliches zu 40 Jahren Angler-Glück *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-zu-40-Jahren-Angler-Glueck;art372527,8187045

*Forscher sicher: Schnabelwal ist seltener Sowerby-Zweizahnwal *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/ratg...al-ist-seltener-sowerby-zweizahnwal-1.2027440

*Schnabelwal vor Mecklenburg-Vorpommern lebend gestrandet *
http://www.taucher.net/aktuell_Schnabelwal_vor_Mecklenburg-Vorpommern_lebend_gestrandet_5768.html

* Ostsee Zeitung 
Angler setzt aus Versehen Notruf ab *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...Beitraege/Angler-setzt-aus-Versehen-Notruf-ab

*Räucherfest und Angler-Flohmarkt *
http://www.abendblatt.de/incoming/article205821843/Raeucherfest-und-Angler-Flohmarkt.html

*+++ Deutschland-Ticker +++Angler findet Leiche - Vermutlich Badeunfall *
http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...g-utan-in-duisburg-erschossen_id_4917541.html

*Angler findet Handgranate im Main *
http://www.familien-blickpunkt.de/aktuelles/angler-findet-handgranate-im-main.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Unbekannter Toter vom Voerder Rheinufer ist identifiziert *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...en-toten-am-voerder-rheinufer-id11149339.html

*Lebendköder-Streit In Barßel Ärger unter Anglerfreunden *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...r-unter-anglerfreunden_a_30,1,2193926205.html

* Wochenblatt.de 
Angler kurvte mitten durch das Landschaftsschutzgebiet *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...ch-das-Landschaftsschutzgebiet;art1172,329868

*Das Sauerland will sich ab dem nächsten Jahr verstärkt für Angler öffnen. *
http://www.radiosauerland.de/sauerl...n/archive/2015/10/06/article/-a99c03a062.html

*Blausteinsee: Der Karpfen ist nach wie vor ein Problem *
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...arpfen-ist-nach-wie-vor-ein-problem-1.1195562

*Paradies für Wanderer und Angler *
http://www.infranken.de/sv/erleben/termine/Kirchweih-Unterbrunn;art155609,1278038

*Angler versteigern ein Schalke-Trikot mit Spielerunterschriften zugunsten des Kinderhopiz *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/gladbeck...iften-zugunsten-des-kinderhospiz-d588569.html

* kreiszeitung.de 
Leben im Strom *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...ischbestand-hache-elektrofischen-5605762.html

*Entspannung und Beruf in der Oberhausener Natur *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/obe...ruf-in-der-oberhausener-natur-id11165069.html

*Wasserkraftwerke: Saubere Energie aus der Schwarzen Laber *
http://www.regensburg-digital.de/wasserkraftwerke-saubere-energie-aus-der-schwarzen-laber/08102015/

* Fudder 
Zwei Freiburger fahren zur Angel-WM - obwohl der Sport in Deutschland verboten ist *
http://fudder.de/artikel/2015/10/08/der-fisch-kommt-nicht-zu-uns-wir-kommen-zu-ihm/

*Fliegenfischen - "Yoga für Männer" *
http://diestadtzeitung.de/sport/fliegenfischen-yoga-fuer-maenner

*Messe in Leipzig - Ab morgen auf der Jagd & Angeln: 200 Aussteller machen Messe zum ... *
http://www.messen.de/de/3958/news/M...ller machen Messe zum Branchentreffpunkt.html

*40 Wohnwagen aufgebrochen: Angler stehen fassungslos vor zerstörtem Eigentum *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/porta_west...hen-fassungslos-vor-zerstoertem-Eigentum.html

*Schlatt mit Wuhr-Stüble *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Schlatt-mit-Wuhr-Stueble;art5612,3472928

*"AnJa – Angeln und Jagen" die Fachmesse für Fischer und Jäger *
http://www.essen-und-trinken.de/new...achmesse-fuer-fischer-und-jaeger-1037946.html

*Viel Platz für Angler zum Schauen und Testen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/stuhr/artikel/625675/viel-platz-fur-angler-zum-schauen-und-testen

*Unfälle: Angler auf Tarzower See tödlich verunglückt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...wer-see-toedlich-verunglueckt_id_5006423.html

*+++ Deutschland-Ticker +++: 29-Jähriger Angler aus der Ostsee gerettet *
http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...ngler-aus-der-ostsee-gerettet_id_5008956.html

*Ostsee-Drama findet glückliches Ende nach 27 Stunden | Bundeswehr-Korvette rettet Angler aus ... *
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/seen...ndeswehr-korvette-gerettet-42992308.bild.html

*Angler treibt mehr als 24 Stunden auf der Ostsee *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Bad-Doberan/Angler-driftet-27-Stunden-hilflos-auf-See

*Angler feiern Oktoberfest *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/Angler-feiern-Oktoberfest;art57641,1639358

*Mann treibt 27 Stunden auf Ostsee: Marine rettet schiffbrüchigen Angler *
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Marine-rettet-schiffbruechigen-Angler-article16130386.html

*Justiz ermittelt weiter gegen Wels-Angler *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...t-weiter-gegen-Wels-Angler-artikel9327910.php

*Eisangeln und Moorwandern - Estland im Winter *
http://www.wz-newsline.de/home/reis...n-und-moorwandern-estland-im-winter-1.2036964

*in seenot: Marine rettet Angler aus Lebensgefahr *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/marine-rettet-angler-aus-lebensgefahr-id10950141.html

* Ostsee Zeitung 
Polizei sucht Angler per Hubschrauber *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...itraege/Polizei-sucht-Angler-per-Hubschrauber

* Freie Presse 
Angler machen fette Beute *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/WERDAU/Angler-machen-fette-Beute-artikel9329906.php

*Geretteter Angler erzählt: Meine dramatischen Stunden auf See *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...r-erzaehlt-Meine-dramatischen-Stunden-auf-See

*Was breitet sich da im Peenekanal aus? *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...tet-sich-da-im-peenekanal-aus-1518101610.html

* www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de 
Zell im Wiesental Vom Roller bis zum Gartenstuhl *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...uhl.870f74b7-56f2-49d2-acf5-67653258fa00.html

* Freie Presse 
Frische Fische sorgen für lange Schlangen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...orgen-fuer-lange-Schlangen-artikel9320032.php

* Leipziger Volkszeitung 
Jagd & Angeln erwartet wieder mehr als 30000 Gäste am Wochenende *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Markkleebe...et-wieder-mehr-als-30000-Gaeste-am-Wochenende

* inFranken.de 
Havard Martinsen verrät, wie Norweger ticken *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/coburg/Havard-Martinsen-verraet-wie-Norweger-ticken;art214,1274695

*Wer angeln will, muss die Regeln kennen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...n-will-muss-die-Regeln-kennen;art1050,5192431

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Angelsport-Abteilung bei Blau-Weiß Ottmarsbocholt: : Hege und entschleunigte Freizeit *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...tmarsbocholt-Hege-und-entschleunigte-Freizeit

*Proteste in Moldau "Sie behandeln die Republik wie ihren persönlichen Bauernhof" *
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/prote...wie-ihren.1773.de.html?dram:article_id=333292

* Zürichsee-Zeitung 
Angeln will gelernt sein *
 Zürichsee-Zeitung 
Angeln will gelernt sein 

*Der Einser-Fischwirt *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/der-einser-fischwirt-3222459.html

*Messe rund um die „grünen“ Themen *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Markkleeberg/Messe-rund-um-die-gruenen-Themen

* Märkische Oderzeitung 
Früh beim Angeln angebissen *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1429548

*Ja zum See, Nein zum Angeln *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angelgewaesser;art763,8960725

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Nackte Frauen mit dicken Fischen: So erotisch ist der Karpfenkalender 2016 *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-ist-der-Karpfenkalender-2016-id35807807.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angeln in der Stadt *
http://www.taz.de/!5239357/

*Seit 20 Jahren angeln sie am Stausee *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...n-angeln-sie-am-stausee-21416-art1295535.html

*Kriminalität: Wilderei ist auf dem Rückmarsch *
http://www.focus.de/regional/potsdam/kriminalitaet-wilderei-ist-auf-dem-rueckmarsch_id_5019809.html

*Polizeibericht Region Gera: Ladendieb muss ins Gefängnis - Betrunken vom Angeln gekommen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ns-Gefaengnis-Betrunken-vom-Angeln-1521521997

* Schaumburger Zeitung 
Und wer darf hier angeln? *
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...ln_Und-wer-darf-hier-angeln-_arid,748810.html

*    B.Z. Berlin 
Angeln, Wandern, Reiten Auf Lofoten-Tour in Nord-Norwegen  *
http://www.bz-berlin.de/ratgeber/urlaub-reisen/auf-lofoten-tour-in-nord-norwegen

*Rotes Buch *
https://www.jungewelt.de/2015/10-19/007.php

* Derwesten.de 
Verstecktes Idyll hinter Büschen und Bäumen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/balve/verstecktes-idyll-hinter-bueschen-und-baeumen-id11195880.html

*Bobingen: Angeln: Sport, Naturgenuss und Umweltpflege *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Naturgenuss-und-Umweltpflege-id35835887.html

* 20 Minuten 
Angeln in der Nussschale *
http://www.20min.ch/community/viral/story/Eins-zu-null-fuer-den-Fisch-18345008

*Hobby: Angeln - komfortabler gestalten *
http://www.paderzeitung.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14733&Itemid=235

* W&V - Werben & Verkaufen 
It's the Dorsch, stupid! *
http://www.wuv.de/marketing/marketing_vom_dorsch_her_denken

*Interesse am Angeln ungebrochen *
http://www.svz.de/mv-uebersicht/interesse-am-angeln-ungebrochen-id11003701.html

*Schönau Viel über das Angeln erfahren *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...ren.f89dd60d-b721-4c4b-bfab-5940e10e68f6.html

* Meinerzhagener Zeitung 
Schonzeit für Forellen *
http://www.come-on.de/volmetal/kierspe/schonzeit-forellen-5666803.html

*Unglaubliche Monster-Fänge: Riesen-Fisch an der Angel: Diese Bilder sind wirklich echt *
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556232...-fang-unter-der-lupe-die-krassesten-bilder/1/

*Kein baden, angeln und Boot fahren *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/kein-baden-angeln-und-boot-fahren-id11011256.html

* Nordkurier 
Angeln ohne Erlaubnis Kontrolleuren gehen Hunderte Schwarzangler ins Netz *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...nderte-schwarzangler-ins-netz-2218251610.html

*Die Fliege machen *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4771989-129-die-fliege-machen,1,0.html

*Angeln mitten in der Stadt *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-mitten-in-der-stadt-3232724.html

* WESER-KURIER online 
Mission Hering im Öresund *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Mission-Hering-im-Oeresund-_arid,1236344.html

*Feierabend!: Untergehen werden wir nicht *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/wirtschaft/article148002216/Untergehen-werden-wir-nicht.html

*LWSPA M-V: Vor dem Angeln steht die eigene Sicherheit! *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3156327

*Nautische Geräte und hochwertige Angeln gestohlen *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Nautische-Geraete-und-hochwertige-Angeln-gestohlen

*Angelverein Hecht Heil *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/rhei...wieder-geangelt-werden,15185500,32262360.html

*Angler sind auch gute Köche *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ngler-sind-auch-gute-Koeche;art372455,8261124

*Zweckverband geht gegen uneinsichtige Angler vor *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Greifswald/Zweckverband-geht-gegen-uneinsichtige-Angler-vor

*Drei Angler vor Kühlungsborn aus Seenot gerettet *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...lungsborn-aus-seenot-gerettet-1718148310.html

*Seit 20 Jahren angeln sie am Stausee *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...n-angeln-sie-am-stausee-21416-art1295535.html

*Ungeschickliche Angler kentern in Kanu *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/pol...7/Ungeschickliche-Angler-kentern-in-Kanu.html

*Bescheidene Ausbeute der Angler in Listrup *
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/rhe...beute-der-Angler-in-Listrup-_arid,520204.html

* Lokalkompass.de 
"Petri Heil" Angler wünschen "Gut Blatt" *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/langenfeld/vereine/petri-heil-angler-wuenschen-gut-blatt-d592404.html

*Angler lässt Fische in leerem Eimer krepieren *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...che-in-leerem-Eimer-krepieren-id35833907.html

*Jung-Angler drücken die Schulbank *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-druecken-die-schulbank-20997-art1296230.html

*Angel-Jagdfieber bringt Boot zum Kentern *
https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/angel-jagdfieber-bringt-boot-zum-kentern-120613717.html

*Malchow: Suche nach vermisstem Angler *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...t-gegen-Mauer-schwer-verletzt,nordost103.html

*Püttlinger Angler kürten Meister – Christian Rupp uneinholbar *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ttlingen-Angler-Saarzeitung;art446774,5939550

*Spurlos verschollen Angler seit fünf Tagen vermisst *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/angler-seit-fuenf-tagen-vermisst-2518307110.html

*Angler bringen Lachs und Meerforelle zurück nach Schleswig-Holstein *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...rforelle-zurueck-nach-Schleswig-Holstein.html

*Dicke Brüste und Fische mit Schnappatmung: Petri geil! Der Angler von Welt findet den sexy ... *
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/gie...det-den-sexy-karpfen-kalender-total-erotisch/

*Diebesgut am Haken Angler fischt mysteriösen Arztkoffer aus Torfgraben *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...sen-arztkoffer-aus-torfgraben-2518306810.html

*Angler machen Schluss *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4775069-128-angler-machen-schluss,1,0.html

*Nicht angebissen *
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4774701-128-nicht-angebissen,1,0.html

*Feierabend!: Untergehen werden wir nicht *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/wirtschaft/article148002216/Untergehen-werden-wir-nicht.html

*Polizei sucht weiter nach verschwundenem Angler *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...lizei-sucht-weiter-nach-verschwundenem-Angler

*: Untergöhren: Polizei sucht weiter nach verschwundenem Angler *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/poliz...er-nach-verschwundenem-angler-id11045976.html

*Nachzucht von Lachs und Meerforelle: Angler bringen Fische zurück in Schleswig-Holsteins Flüsse *
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...n-schleswig-holsteins-fluesse-id11045531.html

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Achtung Angler: Neue Fische im Ruppiner See *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Achtung-Angler-Neue-Fische-im-Ruppiner-See

*Angelsportclub Früh Auf Altena ehrt Mitglieder *
http://www.come-on.de/lennetal/altena/angelsportclub-frueh-altena-ehrt-mitglieder-5685594.html

*Karl Senft und Patrick Stompe siegten *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-patrick-stompe-siegten-22388-art1299326.html

*Tote Tiere in Amsdorf - Fischsterben erregt die Gemüter *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/tote-...en-erregt-die-gemueter,20640972,32284936.html

* Schwerin-Lokal 
Nächste Fischereiprüfung für 5. Dezember angesetzt *
http://www.schwerin-lokal.de/?p=20973


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Knöllchen für 24 Angler auf dem Strelasund *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Knoellchen-fuer-24-Angler-auf-dem-Strelasund

* Lübecker Nachrichten 
Angler entdeckt 1200 Jahre altes Wikingerschwert *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...ler-entdeckt-1200-Jahre-altes-Wikingerschwert

*Angeln: Der König des Wassers *
http://www.svz.de/bb-uebersicht/der-koenig-des-wassers-id11077141.html

*Ottenheim Angelladen steht vor dem Aus *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...aus.b31d3457-af1f-48d5-8b4e-a6d9ac3f5975.html

* Oberpfalznetz 
"Erntedank" bei Karpfen blau *
https://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4781405-126-erntedank-bei-karpfen-blau,1,0.html

*Lathener Fischer küren Angelköniginnen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lathen/artikel/633189/lathener-fischer-kuren-angelkoniginnen

*Angler-Idylle am Hechtsee  *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/angler-idylle-hechtsee-5755846.html

*Auf Streife mit der Wasserschutzpolizei *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Auf-Streife-mit-der-Wasserschutzpolizei

*Experten in Sachen Fisch *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kreis-konstanz/singen/Experten-in-Sachen-Fisch;art372458,8276403

*Thomas Zwibel ist ein Fischgenießer *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ibel-ist-ein-Fischgeniesser;art372458,8276421

* FOCUS Online 
Raubfisch gegen Kayak: Angler bekommt Hai an den Haken - und lässt sich von ihm durch die ... *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...n-ihm-durch-die-wellen-ziehen_id_5035671.html

*Wismar: Rettungstrupp sucht Angler *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/polizeiticker/wismar-rettungstrupp-sucht-angler-id11111301.html

*Zander ohne Appetit: Team Eichsfeld Angler hatte trotzdem Spaß *
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...hsfeld-Angler-hatte-trotzdem-Spass-1214676316

* Aachener Zeitung 
Angler befreien Adolfosee-Ufer vom Unrat *
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/heinsberg/angler-befreien-adolfosee-ufer-vom-unrat-1.1216867

*Neuss: Mehr als 200 Fische aus Schlammloch gerettet *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/neuss/mehr-als-200-fische-aus-schlammloch-gerettet-aid-1.5535929

*Fischfreunde sorgen für gute Forellenbrut *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wer...rz-fischfreunde-sorgen-fuer-gute-forellenbrut

*Illegale Müllentsorgung nahe Allstedt - Giftmüll an Helme entsorgt *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/i...uell-an-helme-entsorgt,20641084,32343252.html

*Meuselwitzer Angler müssen ihr Domizil am Waldsee aufgeben *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Altenburg/Meuselwitzer-Angler-muessen-ihr-Domizil-am-Waldsee-aufgeben

*Saisonabschluss mit 39 Forellen *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...sonabschluss-mit-39-Forellen;art57641,1689771

*Anglerglück Der Hecht, der auf einen gelben Köder hereinfiel *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelit...inen-gelben-koeder-hereinfiel-0918621711.html

*Etwa eine Tonne Fische ausgesetzt *
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/168574/Etwa-eine-Tonne-Fische-ausgesetzt

*Wasser für den Krottenpfuhl *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...eim/wasser-fuer-den-krottenpfuhl_16363525.htm

*Auf St. Martin folgen die Glückstaler *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/die...ember-martin-folgen-glueckstaler-5851074.html

*Der Angler mit der ruhigen Hand *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/VOGTLAND/PLAUEN/Der-Angler-mit-der-ruhigen-Hand-artikel9354775.php

*Umweltunfall: Herbizid ausgelaufen: Angler warnen *
https://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/...izid-ausgelaufen-Angler-warnen;art969,2870413

*Angler mit der ruhigen Hand *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...ngler-mit-der-ruhigen-Hand-artikel9356214.php

*Stadtallendorf: BMW von Angler demontiert; Diebe ua *
http://www.nh24.de/index.php/polizei/86181-stadtallendorf-bmw-von-angler-demontiert-diebe-ua

*Pferd & Jagd peilt Rekorde an *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Messe-Hannover-Pferd-Jagd-peilt-Rekorde-an

*Fischwilderei in Brandenburg Angelbereite Refugees Welcome *
http://www.taz.de/!5251671/

*Dorfteichfische im Lößnitzbad *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/dorfteichfische-im-loessnitzbad-3253632.html

*Riesenfisch an zu kleiner Rute *
https://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/4803792-129-riesenfisch-an-zu-kleiner-rute,1,0.html

*500 Euro Geldstrafe für Angeln im Rhein-Herne-Kanal *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/im-kanal-geangelt-500-euro-geldstrafe-id11306835.html

*Suche nach Vermissten auf der Ostsee *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Suche-nach-Vermissten-auf-der-Ostsee

*Männer ohne Schonzeit *
http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischtes/article206701495/Maenner-ohne-Schonzeit.html

*Der SFV stellt klar: Fischwilderei ist kein Kavaliersdelikt *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startsei...i-ist-kein-Kavaliersdelikt-_arid,1256748.html

*Leverkusen - Angler in der Zentrale *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/leverkusen-angler-in-der-zentrale-1.2749233

*Schmalkalder Angler zappelten sich ordentlich ab *
https://www.insuedthueringen.de/lok...zappelten-sich-ordentlich-ab;art83450,4487644

*Lautenbacher Angler gehen leer aus *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/lautenbacher-angler-gehen-leer-aus

*Angler wünschen Hilfe für die Fische zum Laichen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rhei...e-fuer-die-fische-zum-laichen--114013091.html

*Ehrung der Vereinsmeister ist erst einmal verschoben Anzeige gegen den Angelsportverein *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...e-gegen-den-Angelsportverein;art57641,1714953

*Reifen und Kanister statt Hecht und Karpfen *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...inigungseinsatz-Saarzeitung;art447010,5976604

*Naturschutzprojekt der Effelder Anglerjugend gewürdigt *
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...er-effelder-anglerjugend-gewuerdigt-1.1232721

* Neue Westfälische 
Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/mi...ter-im-Sportfischen-kommen-aus-Bielefeld.html

*Tierschützer zeigen Raunheimer Angelsportverein an *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...n-raunheimer-angelsportverein-an_16412089.htm

*Angler fliegt nach Facebook-Hetze aus Verein *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Oranienburg/Angler-verurteilen-Facebook-Hetze

*Angler hat mit dickem Fisch erhebliche Probleme *
http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/...254/angler-hat-dicken-fisch-an-der-angel.html

*So groß wie Moby Dick *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...drin-So-gross-wie-Moby-Dick;art369634,3150969

* DerDetmolder - Das Onlinemagazin 
Hobbyangler stellen sich der Fischerprüfung *
http://www.derdetmolder.de/?p=91616

*Markdorfer Angler ehren Mitglieder und krönen Fischerkönige *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...-und-kroenen-Fischerkoenige;art372484,8338911

*Sie dürfen die Angel auswerfen *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/gaildorf/Sie-duerfen-die-Angel-auswerfen;art5533,3556626

*Fangerfolge beim Angeln auch für Flüchtlinge *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Fangerfolge-beim-Angeln-auch-fuer-Fluechtlinge

*Keinen Hunger auf Wattwurm *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Keinen-Hunger-auf-Wattwurm-_arid,1261802.html

*Trotz vollem Körpereinsatz: Angler verliert Kampf gegen Fisch *
http://www.blick.ch/video/buzzblick...ler-verliert-kampf-gegen-fisch-id4399400.html

*50 Jahre Angelsportverein Hase in Lehrte *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/haseluenn...sportverein-hase-in-lehrte#gallery&0&0&632269

*Angeln: Der König des Wassers *
http://www.svz.de/bb-uebersicht/der-koenig-des-wassers-id11077141.html

*Katja Leipzig und Thorsten Stein erhielten beim ASV die Siegerpokale Angeln Bergkamen *
http://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/...im-siegerpokale-angeln-bergkamen-5818718.html

* Nachrichten    Echo-online 
Jugend fischt  
*
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/darmstadt/jugend-fischt_16360297.htm

* kreiszeitung.de 
„Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt“ *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/stuhr-ort52271/das-kein-kavaliersdelikt-5843844.html

*Bei Fischen in die Donau gestürzt: 51-Jähriger konnte mit Kran aus dem Wasser gerettet werden *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...aus-dem-Wasser-gerettet-werden;art1176,335774

*Neunjähriger angelt - und zieht einen unfassbar großen Fisch an Land *
http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/me...fassbar-grossen-fisch-an-land_id_5085254.html

*Fischwilderei in Brandenburg Angelbereite Refugees Welcome *
http://www.taz.de/!5251671/

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Aktion: Mit dem Herzen dabei : Petrijünger aus Leidenschaft *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...em-Herzen-dabei-Petrijuenger-aus-Leidenschaft

*Fische sind geduldiger als Menschen: Vater und Sohn beim Angeln in Kappeln an der Schlei *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/vater-und-sohn-angeln-in-kappeln-an-der-schlei-13917553.html

*Kopfball-Ungeheuer mit Liebe zum Angeln *
http://www.fehmarn24.de/schleswig-h...h-stellt-luebeck-seine-biografie-5893407.html

*Balzhausen: Riesenwaller aus Balzhauser Badeweiher gezogen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Balzhauser-Badeweiher-gezogen-id36176557.html

* donaukurier.de 
So groß wie Moby Dick *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...drin-So-gross-wie-Moby-Dick;art369634,3150969

*Doch keine Angelplätze am Maschsee? *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Doch-keine-Angelplaetze-am-Maschsee

*Der Kampf gegen Schwarzangler *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/r...-Kampf-gegen-Schwarzangler-_arid,1263905.html

* shz.de 
Angler fischten 80 000 Eier von Meerforellen aus dem Lachsbach *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...eerforellen-aus-dem-lachsbach-id11370406.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Getöteter Angler aus Offenbach: Tochter des Prügel-Opfers Dieter Grimm bringt neue Wendung in ... *
https://www.op-online.de/offenbach/...ochter-neue-wendung-kriminalfall-5923220.html

*Verkauf Duisburger Angelscheine für 2016 gestartet *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...elscheine-fuer-2016-gestartet-id11347494.html

*Klarheit für Angler am Berzdorfer See *
http://www.alles-lausitz.de/startseite/goerlitz/11336107_Klarheit_fuer_Angler_am_Berzdorfer_See.html

*Fischereiverein angelt sich 126 neue Mitglieder *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...ich-126-neue-mitglieder_a_6,0,1170107440.html

*LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3199768

* Hamburger Abendblatt 
Boiensdorf: Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/Braende-durch-Feuerwerkskoerper,nordost107.html

*Drei Vermisste auf der Ostsee Mit Flugzeug auf der Suche nach Angler *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...eug-auf-der-suche-nach-angler-1119317012.html

* schweizerbauer.ch 
Fischerei: Abkommen mit Italien angepasst *
https://www.schweizerbauer.ch/polit...rei-abkommen-mit-italien-angepasst-26032.html

*Vermisste Angler auf der Ostsee – Suche geht weiter *
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...-der-ostsee-suche-geht-weiter-id12191771.html

*64 Jahre Angelsport *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...aldalgesheim/64-jahre-angelsport_16469770.htm

* BILD 
Carlo Ancelotti | Er liebt eine Kanadierin und geht gerne angeln *
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/c...kanadierin-und-geht-angeln-43844086.bild.html

*Vor Trainerjob bei Bayern geht Ancelotti Angeln in Kanada *
http://www.derwesten.de/sport/fussb...ht-ancelotti-angeln-in-kanada-id11397455.html

*Prozess: Der Angler, der im Trüben fischte *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...le-aus-Lech-und-wird-bestraft-id36400127.html

* Meinerzhagener Zeitung 
1,27 Meter langer Raubfisch im Angler-Teich *
http://www.come-on.de/volmetal/halver/127-meter-langer-raubfisch-angler-teich-5977788.html

*Das große Hobby ist das Angeln *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/das-grosse-hobby-ist-das-angeln--115418406.html

*Fischen in der Fulda: Anglerglück in Ufernähe *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-muen...hen-fulda-anglerglueck-ufernaehe-5981117.html

* Derwesten.de 
Angelsportler pflegen die Natur *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/angelsportler-pflegen-die-natur-id11403381.html

*Angelsportverein Wetter setzt tausende Fische in Ruhr um *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...zt-tausende-fische-in-ruhr-um-id11403852.html

*BUCHTIPP: Kein leichter Fang *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neues-fuer-kinder/buchtipp-kein-leichter-fang--115467656.html

*Robofisher: Angeln für die richtig Faulen *
http://de.engadget.com/2015/12/29/robofisher-angeln-fur-die-richtig-faulen/

*Personenkult: Wladimir Putin gibt es jetzt als Pin-up-Kalender *
http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...-Pin-up-Nackte-Haut-hinter-viriler-Angel.html

*Angeln in der City: Streetfisher mögen's urban *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamb...eetfisher-moegens-urban,streetfishing102.html

* Oberpfalznetz 
Zuverlässige Angler *
http://www.onetz.de/flossenbuerg/lo...nd-erhoeht-zuverlaessige-angler-d1150796.html

*Angler-Kunstwerk ist im Hochwasser spurlos verschwunden *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ser-spurlos-verschwunden-aimp-id11342422.html

*Getöteter Angler aus Offenbach: Tochter des Prügel-Opfers Dieter Grimm bringt neue Wendung in ... *
http://www.op-online.de/offenbach/g...ochter-neue-wendung-kriminalfall-5923220.html

*Angler holten fünf Tonnen Fisch aus dem Stausee Lütsche *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...nen-Fisch-aus-dem-Stausee-Luetsche-1209556627

*Landkreis Augsburg: Die Angler sind mal gar nicht schweigsam *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...sind-mal-gar-nicht-schweigsam-id36270577.html

*Kein Nachfolger am Haken *
http://www.onetz.de/tirschenreuth-in-der-oberpfalz/lokales/kein-nachfolger-am-haken-d1147790.html

*Nachdem ein Angler Anfang August ein gestohlenes Auto in der Ruhr entdeckt hatte, sucht die ... *
http://www.radioessen.de/essen/lokalnachrichten/lokalnachrichten/article/-650dea9338.html

*Oschatzer Angler auf Entzug: Papp-Fische spenden im Winter Trost *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Oschatz/Oschatzer-Angler-auf-Entzug-Papp-Fische-spenden-im-Winter-Trost

*Angler laden zum Skatturnier am See *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/ma...r-laden-zum-Skatturnier-am-See;art676,1742872

*Der Angelsportverein Freiburg macht im Reutemattensee klar Schiff *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...im-reutemattensee-klar-schiff--114857436.html

*Lehrgang für angehende Angler *
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=182231

*POL-FL: Angler wird ausgeraubt *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/6313/3199150

*Notfälle: Retter suchen Angler auf der Ostsee *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/n...sflug-auf-der-ostsee-vermisst_id_5146927.html

*Zwei Angler und ein Fährgast vermisst *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Zwei-Angler-und-ein-Faehrgast-vermisst

*Angler macht Fang seines Lebens *
https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/angler-macht-fang-seines-lebens-083058314.html

*Angler zieht heiße Beute aus Teich: Waffen und Kleidung von Dieben *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/goettinge...ute-teich-waffen-kleidung-dieben-5951581.html

*Streit um Kosten für Abfallkübel: Kostheim umwirbt die Kasteler Öko-Angler *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...umwirbt-die-kasteler-oeko-angler_16459383.htm

*Ostsee: Seenotretter (DGzRS) koordinieren zwei groß angelegte Suchen *
http://www.schiffsjournal.de/ostsee-seenotretter-dgzrs-koordinieren-zwei-gross-angelegte-suchen/

*Kaum noch Hoffnung für verschollene Angler *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...e/Kaum-noch-Hoffnung-fuer-verschollene-Angler

*Vermisste Angler auf der Ostsee – Suche geht weiter *
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...-der-ostsee-suche-geht-weiter-id12191771.html

*Polen: Suche nach verschollenen Anglern wird fortgesetzt *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....tzt.de50c2fc-ebca-42d3-9c0e-04e1f1fb8e2a.html

*Notfälle Suche nach verschollenen Anglern wird fortgesetzt *
http://www.dnn.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Weiter-Suche-nach-verschollenen-Anglern

* FOCUS Online 
Weiter keine Hinweise auf vermisste Angler auf der Ostsee *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/sachs...eise-auf-vermisste-Angler-auf-der-Ostsee.html

*Kühbach-Radersdorf: 18-Jähriger rettet Angler mit Tretboot vor Ertrinken *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...gler-Immer-mehr-mutige-Helfer-id36342997.html

* Nordwest-Zeitung 
Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee immer noch verschollen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/panorama/zw...-immer-noch-verschollen_a_6,0,1309735181.html

*Riedenburg: Der Vogel ist nach wie vor der größte Feind der Angler – Altmühlfischereiverein ehrt ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/r...n-Kormoran-ins-Visier-genommen;art602,3158074

* Bürstädter Zeitung 
„Vereinsjahr abrunden“ *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/lokales/buerstadt/vereinsjahr-abrunden_16466956.htm

*Streit um Baggerarbeiten im Flussbett *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/streit-um-baggerarbeiten-im-flussbett--115104742.html

*Angler und Polizeihund schnappen Täter in Stolzenau *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ihund-schnappen-taeter-stolzenau-5957708.html

*Drei Jahre nach Raubüberfall: Angler fischt Tatwaffe und Kleidung aus Obertorteich *
http://www.stadtradio-goettingen.de..._und_kleidung_aus_obertorteich/index_ger.html

*Suche nach Anglern mit verringertem Aufwand fortgesetzt *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...-Anglern-mit-verringertem-Aufwand-fortgesetzt

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Interview: 18-Jähriger rettet Angler das Leben: „Das ist nichts Besonderes“ *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ben-Das-ist-nichts-Besonderes-id36352007.html

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Naturlehrpfad „Flusslandschaft“ - Ein Weg des Wissens ist angelegt *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/na...s-wissens-ist-angelegt,20641108,32933514.html

*Angler noch vermisst: acht Tote bei Bootsunfällen bisher *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...-vermisst-acht-Tote-bei-Bootsunfaellen-bisher

*Anglern in Nordostdeutschland wissenschaftlich auf der Spur *
http://www.pressebox.de/inaktiv/for...nd-wissenschaftlich-auf-der-Spur/boxid/771247

*In Berlin wird weniger aber intensiver geangelt *
http://www.juraforum.de/wissenschaft/in-berlin-wird-weniger-aber-intensiver-geangelt-540166

*Weihnachts-Skatturnier der "Petri Heil" Angler, Richrath *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/langenfe...r-der-petri-heil-angler-richrath-d609526.html

*LWSPA MV: Pressemitteilung der WSPI Schwerin vom 17.12.2015 *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3205967

*Angler helfen bei Lachsnachwuchs in Delmenhorst *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delmen...gler-helfen-bei-lachsnachwuchs-in-delmenhorst

*Grätsche: Ancelotti, Angeln und Amore *
http://www.welt.de/print/wams/sport/article150153232/Ancelotti-Angeln-und-Amore.html

*Prozess: Der Angler, der im Trüben fischte *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...le-aus-Lech-und-wird-bestraft-id36400127.html

*Karpfen nach altem Familienrezept *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/karpfen-nach-altem-familienrezept-3280955.html

*Graben Riedschke und Lösauer Wiesenteich - Das Wasser ist abgelassen *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/gr...-wasser-ist-abgelassen,20641108,32978616.html

*So vielseitig kann die Fischerei sein *
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/sieg...-sein-3f451e8b-b581-48c4-bc8c-cf6b0b6beaf1-ds

*Boot von vermissten Anglern in Dänemark entdeckt? *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Wismar/Boot-von-vermissten-Anglern-in-Daenemark-entdeckt

* Nordkurier 
In Dänemark angespült Polizei prüft nach Leichenfund Verbindung zu verschwundenen Anglern *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...chenfund-verbindung-zu-verschwundenen-anglern

* Dresdner Neueste Nachrichten 
Verschwundene Angler - Identität des angespülten Toten noch ungeklärt *
http://www.dnn.de/Mitteldeutschland...titaet-des-angespuelten-Toten-noch-ungeklaert

*Angler finden Leiche an der Hunte *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...r-finden-leiche-hunte-eydelstedt-5988258.html

*Angler findet Frauenleiche in der Weser *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim/northeim-ort47320/angler-findet-frauenleiche-weser-5991076.html

*Trockene Teiche und Biber im Berliner Raum *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1446923

*Der Biber nagt am Seepark *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...f/Der-Biber-nagt-am-Seepark;art372570,8409961

*Operation Quappe gestartet *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1447138

*Rinteln: Kiffender Angler hinterlässt Drogen und Ruten *
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...nterlaesst-Drogen-und-Ruten-_arid,767290.html

*Angler im Nebel am Bootshafen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art4016,3934567

*Tote in Holzminden: Erste Hinweise nach Phantombild *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...her-noch-keine-heisse-Spur,holzminden168.html

* inFranken.de 
Bernhard Braun ist Ebenhausens Fischerkönig *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ba...-ist-Ebenhausens-Fischerkoenig;art211,1491014

*Zwei Tonnen tote Fische *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale..._hall/Zwei-Tonnen-tote-Fische;art5722,3610482


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Derwesten.de 
Silvester-Karpfen in Neviges frisch aus dem Teich fischen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/vel...-frisch-aus-dem-teich-fischen-id11418868.html

* Ostsee Zeitung 
LWSPA M-V: Suche nach Angler *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3215387

*Suchaktion am Salzhaff: Vermisster Angler fuhr nach Hause *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region...am-Salzhaff-Vermisster-Angler-fuhr-nach-Hause

*Altessinger Angler hat „Norwegervirus“ *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ngler-hat-norwegervirus-21029-art1325336.html

*Klassisches Angeln ist out: Forscher untersuchen Rückgang *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/art...n-ist-out-Forscher-untersuchen-Rueckgang.html

*Angeln ist out *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berlin/kiez---stadt/unattraktiv-angeln-ist-out-23253638

*Will denn keiner mehr anbeißen? *
http://www.abendblatt.de/nachrichten/article206885877/Will-denn-keiner-mehr-anbeissen.html

*Altrhein Zwei Mann in einem Boot *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/Zwei-Mann-in-einem-Boot;art57641,1784484

*Spielplatz Ostseeküste: Delfine immer zutraulicher *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ost...kueste-Delfine-geben-Showeinlage-vor-Groemitz

*Anglernachwuchs gesucht *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/anglernachwuchs-gesucht-3292109.html

* SÜDKURIER Online 
Angler freuen sich über drei Neue *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...freuen-sich-ueber-drei-Neue;art372526,8429370

*Vom Angeln bis zur Zeesenbootfahrt: … *
http://www.urlaubsnachrichten.de/20...landurlaub-mecklenburg-vorpommern-erschienen/

* FOCUS Online 
Leiche identifiziert Toter an dänischer Küste ist vermisster Angler aus der Ostsee *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...t-vermisster-angler-aus-der-ostsee-0819848001

*Vom Vater fehlt weiterhin jede Spur | Vermisster Angler aus Eilenburg ist tot *
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...stsee-verschollen-sohn-tot-44075746.bild.html

*Jäger und Angler kaufen Teil des Westensees *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/landeszeitung/jaeger-und-angler-kaufen-teil-des-westensees-id12401821.html

*Brücke ohne Anbindung sorgt für Ärger *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/Bruecke-ohne-Anbindung-sorgt-fuer-Aerger

*So bekommen Eichsfelder Angler ihren Fischereischein *
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...felder-Angler-ihren-Fischereischein-465789841

*Winterangeln: Angelrollen und Co. auf die Jahreszeit abstimmen! *
http://www.businessportal24.com/de/winterangeln-angelrollen-und-co-auf-die-jahreszeit-abstimmen.html

*Angeln von Floß und Board *
http://www.urlaubsnachrichten.de/2016/01/14/angeln-von-floss-und-board/

* inFranken.de 
Freitags-Fragen: Erholung beim Angeln *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Freitags-Fragen-Erholung-beim-Angeln;art218,1532103

* Main-Post 
Vom Glück mit Haken und Ösen *
https://www.mainpost.de/ueberregional/bayern/Angler-Seen;art16683,9087619

*Eisangeln in Estland: Kalte Beißer *
http://www.rnz.de/ratgeber/reise_artikel,-Eisangeln-in-Estland-Kalte-Beisser-_arid,162143.html

* Main-Post 
Ein Rundgang auf der Angelmesse *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Ein-Rundgang-auf-der-Angelmesse;art773,9090871

*Angler bricht tot zusammen *
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/angler-bricht-tot-zusammen.429065

*Fischen: Ein toller Hecht für Robert Schumm *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/aichach/Ein-toller-Hecht-fuer-Robert-Schumm-id36630477.html

*Bestwig: So bekommen Sauerländer Angler ihren Fischereischein *
http://www.hsk-aktuell.de/bestwig-s...er-angler-ihren-fischereischein-20160119.html

*Angelsportverein Eggerode : Martin Heinker ist der beste Angler *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Eggerode-Martin-Heinker-ist-der-beste-Angler

*Angler ziehen 6880 Kilogramm Fisch an Land *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...kilogramm-fisch-an-land_a_6,0,3197074612.html

*Messe: Hilfreiches für Jäger und Angler in Augsburg *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Jaeger-und-Angler-in-Augsburg-id36677232.html

*Alles hängt von „Petrus“ ab *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/eisangeln-alles-haengt-von-petrus-ab

*Der richtige Weg zum Angelschein *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/der-richtige-weg-zum-angelschein-aimp-id11485392.html

*Von wegen Männersport | Sara zieht die dicksten Fische an Land *
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/angeln/sara-zieht-die-dicksten-fische-an-land-44282104.bild.html

*Gewagtes Manöver auf dünnem Eis: Angler versenkt Geländewagen *
http://de.sputniknews.com/videoklub/20160125/307344361/wagen-eis-angeln-unfall.html

* Mittelbayerische 
Angelplatz für Behinderte schaffen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...uer-behinderte-schaffen-20903-art1334104.html

*Kampf gegen das Kraut und für die Umwelt *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/haldensleben/angler-kampf-gegen-das-kraut-und-fuer-die-umwelt

*Angler tun mehr als nur Fischen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-tun-mehr-als-nur-fischen--116572158.html

*Angeln im Stadtgebiet wieder möglich *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Stadtgebiet-wieder-moeglich;art372541,8474031

*Erbachs Fischerjugend sucht Verstärkung *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...cht-Verstaerkung-_arid,10382333_toid,228.html

*Schwarzangler plündern Teiche *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...arzangler-pluendern-Teiche-artikel9419779.php

* baden online 
Kommt Fangverbot im Petersee? *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/kommt-fangverbot-im-petersee

*Nicht nur tolle Hechte im See *
http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/nicht-nur-tolle-hechte-im-see-3309888.html

*Eisangeln am Falkenhagener See *
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2016/01/28/eisangeln-am-falkenhagener-see/

* Volksstimme 
Petrijünger feiern *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wolmirstedt/angerball-petrijuenger-feiern

*Silvester-Karpfen in Neviges frisch aus dem Teich fischen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/vel...-frisch-aus-dem-teich-fischen-id11418868.html

* Ostsee Zeitung 
Salzhaff: Retter suchen nach vermisstem Angler *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region...am-Salzhaff-Vermisster-Angler-fuhr-nach-Hause

*Arbeiten an der Fuhne - Schutz vor Biberzähnen *
http://www.mz-web.de/bernburg/arbeiten-an-der-fuhne-schutz-vor-biberzaehnen,20640898,33039808.html

* WESER-KURIER online 
Angler sichern geregelten Fischbesatz *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startsei...ern-geregelten-Fischbesatz-_arid,1282884.html

* Berliner Morgenpost 
Immer weniger Angler: Schlechte Fänge in Brandenburg *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/art...n-ist-out-Forscher-untersuchen-Rueckgang.html

*Silvester-Versteigerung in Klein-Karben Der Angler wird zum Auktionator *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Der-Angler-wird-zum-Auktionator;art677,1780900

*Wiederaufbau des Geraer Wehres: Vorteil für Ökosystem der Weißen Elster ist dahin *
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/leben/det...ekosystem-der-Weissen-Elster-ist-d-1432547582

*Langenfeld: Langenfelder Brüder räumen beim Skat ab *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...er-brueder-raeumen-beim-skat-ab-aid-1.5668571

*Angler ziehen Bilanz *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...tikel,-Angler-ziehen-Bilanz-_arid,616324.html

*Kurs bereitet Angler auf Prüfung vor *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...-angler-auf-pruefung-vor-aimp-id11440037.html

*Umweltskandal bei Nieheim: Emmer biologisch tot – 1,5 Kilometer Flusslauf mit Algenmassen und ... *
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/L...sserpilzen-Angler-Arbeit-von-Jahren-zerstoert

*Polizeieinsatz in Leverkusen - Angler findet Leiche im Rhein bei Wiesdorf *
http://www.ksta.de/stadt-leverkusen/leiche-im-rhein-leverkusen-polizei-sote,15189132,33474098.html

* t-online.de 
Tödlicher Marlin rast plötzlich auf die Angler zu *
http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/...fisch-hat-es-auf-hochseeangler-abgesehen.html

*Eisangel noch Ladenhüter *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1449044

*Holger Medenbach führt Angler *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ger-Medenbach-fuehrt-Angler-_arid,618920.html

*Die Angler lassen sich gerne ködern *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...landschaftspark-duisburg-nord-id11451357.html

*Programmtipp aktuell "Rute Raus- der Anglerstammtisch" im "Angler II" mit Heinz Galling und ... *
http://www.ndr.de/der_ndr/presse/mi...g-und-dreimal-Horst-,pressemeldungmv2064.html

*Angler haben jede Menge Arbeit hinter und vor sich *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meis...ge-arbeit-hinter-und-vor-sich--116048070.html

*Angler ärgern sich über Baumfällung *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,3947336

*Neue Gewässer eröffnen Perspektiven *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Neue-Gewaesser-eroeffnen-Perspektiven;art218,1522531

*Stühlerücken bei Anglern *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/stuehleruecken-bei-anglern--116103594.html

*Angler fordern Teichsanierung *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/angler-fordern-teichsanierung-id12442756.html

*Verein der Angler und Naturfreunde Ottenheim muss sparen *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/verein-der-angler-und-naturfreunde-ottenheim-muss-sparen

*Ehrungen beim Angler- und Gewässerschutzverein Eckartsweier *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/ehrungen-beim-angler-und-gewaesserschutzverein-eckartsweier

*Versammlung: Schwieriges Jahr für die Angler *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/noerdlingen/Schwieriges-Jahr-fuer-die-Angler-id36591297.html

* Nordwest-Zeitung 
Ganz im *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/kultur/ganz-im_a_6,0,2905581887.html

* Ludwigsburger Kreiszeitung 
Angler diskutieren Enzumgestaltung *
http://www.lkz.de/sport-uebersicht_artikel,-Angler-diskutieren-Enzumgestaltung-_arid,337748.html

*Anglerverbände stehen vor Fusion Hecht und Forelle gehen zusammen *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Anglerverbaende-stehen-vor-Fusion

* TRENDYone - das Lifestylemagazin (Pressemitteilung) 
JAGEN UND FISCHEN 2016 *
http://www.trendyone.de/augsburg/news/newsmeldung/jagen-und-fischen-2016.html

*Abwasserpilz in der Lempe: Angler-Verein schlägt Alarm *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeisma...mpe-angler-verein-schlaegt-alarm-6037650.html

*Angler fischen nun im eigenen Vereins-Teich *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/wirtschaft/angler-fischen_a_6,0,2988339978.html

*Ein Neuer im Vorstand der Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/emmerich/ein-neuer-im-vorstand-der-angler-aimp-id11467982.html

*Freitags-Fragen: Erholung beim Angeln *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Freitags-Fragen-Erholung-beim-Angeln;art218,1532103

*Wilde Partys ärgern Gamshurster Angler *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/wilde-partys-aergern-gamshurster-angler

*Angler kritisieren Untätigkeit der Behörden *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/angler-kritisieren-untaetigkeit-der-behoerden

*Angler haben Probleme mit Bibern *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ben-probleme-mit-bibern-21401-art1331012.html

* Thüringer Allgemeine 
Das historische Foto: Nohraer Angler säubern Freibad am Hünstein *
http://nordhausen.thueringer-allgem...ngler-saeubern-Freibad-am-Huenstein-451654249

*Fristen für Jäger und Angler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwelm/fristen-fuer-jaeger-und-angler-aimp-id11476598.html

*Jahresrückblick: Kapitaler „Donaulachs“ an der Angel *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/sport/Kapitaler-Donaulachs-an-der-Angel-id36659707.html

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Hauptversammlung der Kelbraer Angler - Verärgerter Blick nach Thüringen *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/h...-blick-nach-thueringen,20641084,33562330.html

*Herrnburg: Angler kontra Nabu *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Nordwestmecklenburg/Herrnburg-Angler-kontra-Nabu

*Die beiden Fischtreppen im Mühlbach Schwanau sind fertig *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/die-beiden-fischtreppen-im-muehlbach-schwanau-sind-fertig

*Grundel: Gefräßiger Fisch nervt Angler *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/grundel-gefraessiger-fisch-nervt-angler

*Zuschuss für die Angler *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Seen;art769,9097595

*Ungenehmigte Abflüsse aus Biogasanlagen? : Abwasser lässt den Fischlaich verfaulen *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/22411...agen-Abwasser-laesst-den-Fischlaich-verfaulen

*Angler warnen: Abwasserpilz breitet sich aus *
http://www.gn-online.de/Nachrichten/Angler-warnen-Abwasserpilz-breitet-sich-aus-139139.html

*Paaltjies lockt hunderte Angler *
http://www.az.com.na/lokales/paaltjies-lockt-hunderte-angler.429171

* Main-Post 
Aufnahmestopp bei Anglern *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler;art763,9098956

*Umwelt-Sünder Polizei entdeckt verschmutztes Seeufer *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/polizei-entdeckt-verschmutztes-seeufer-2420192901.html

*ASV „Dinkelfreunde“ : Angler sind gut aufgestellt *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ASV-Dinkelfreunde-Angler-sind-gut-aufgestellt

* Echo-online 
Zusammen 100 Jahre bei den Anglern *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...sammen-100-jahre-bei-den-anglern_16592395.htm

*Heidbrücker Angler mit Saison gut zufrieden *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/663492/heidbrucker-angler-mit-saison-gut-zufrieden

*Hier gehören Hunde an die Leine *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/hier-gehoeren-hunde-an-die-leine-aimp-id11510071.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler sammeln säckeweise Müll am Wupperufer *
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/angler-sammeln-saeckeweise-muell-wupperufer-6143644.html

*Naturschutz und Vereinsleben im Fokus *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/grenzach-wyhlen/naturschutz-und-vereinsleben-im-fokus--116270348.html

*Ein Rundgang auf der Angelmesse *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Ein-Rundgang-auf-der-Angelmesse;art773,9090871

*Angler im Berzi könnten bald den ersten Fisch am Haken haben *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten...-den-ersten-fisch-am-haken-haben-3311637.html

*Petrijünger gegen Nachtangelverbot an der Ems *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...achtangelverbot-an-der-ems#gallery&0&0&664945

* Neue Westfälische 
Erfolgreiche Angler ausgezeichnet *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_minden...697568_Erfolgreiche-Angler-ausgezeichnet.html

*Des Anglers Leidenschaft für den Fisch *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/voerstetten/des-anglers-leidenschaft-fuer-den-fisch--117021791.html

* mittelhessen.de 
Angeln, Kuscheln, Kraftraum *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/sport/sp...,-Angeln-Kuscheln-Kraftraum-_arid,633083.html

*Jugendarbeit beim Sportanglerverein Haren *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/haren/artikel/665978/jugendarbeit-beim-sportanglerverein-haren

*Angelsportverein Surwold soll neues Gewässer bekommen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemm...rtverein-surwold-soll-neues-gewasser-bekommen

*Angler beziehen neue Heimstatt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/angler-beziehen-neue-heimstatt-id12657431.html

* Kreiszeitung Wochenblatt 
Kathrin Bartels fischt in einer Männerdomäne: Sie ist passionierte Anglerin und leitet Fischerei ... *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...n-und-leitet-fischerei-lehrgaenge-d73111.html

*Schnappschuss kostet Rekord-Angler 300 Euro *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...tet-Rekord-Angler-300-Euro-artikel9431103.php

*Angeln mal ganz wissenschaftlich und trotzdem unterhaltsam *
https://idw-online.de/de/news645727

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Jagdmesse in Dortmund: Töten als Rückkehr zur Natürlichkeit? *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...dortmund-toten-als-ruckkehr-zur-naturlichkeit

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Riesen-Fang - Hallenser zieht Zwei-Meter-Wels aus der Saale *
http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saalekre...ter-wels-aus-der-saale,20640778,33765794.html

* Main-Echo (Abonnement) (Blog) 
Es macht mir Spaß, Fische zu überlisten« *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art4019,3986431

*Hechingen: Die "Wuhr-Piraten" stechen in See *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.ad2b773d-7b92-4cdc-b92c-639e5ab216f3.html

*6600 Eier von 17 Lachsen aus der Delme / ASV sucht Nachfolger für Vorsitzenden: Helmts will in ... *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...elmts-will-zwei-jahren-aufhoeren-6123018.html

*Spende hilft als „dicker Baustein“ für Vereinsheim *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bissendorf/artikel/669654/spende-hilft-als-dicker-baustein-fur-vereinsheim

* SWR Nachrichten 
Fang im Rhein bei Mainz-Kastel Hochwasser Verhängnis für Zwei-Meter-Wels *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...wels/-/id=1682/did=16958760/nid=1682/1yv2poz/

*Angler bauten Damm auf *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/angler-bauten-damm-auf--117562023.html

*Vorsitzender fordert mehr Engagement *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/friesenheim/vorsitzender-fordert-mehr-engagement--117562083.html

*Schretzheim: Der alte Mann und sein Kampf mit dem Riesenfisch *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ein-Kampf-mit-dem-Riesenfisch-id36962437.html

* NDR.de 
Das Ende des Arnisser Anglerglücks *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/Das-Ende-des-Arnisser-Anlgergluecks,arnis122.html

*Warum Angelvereine Bewerber ablehnen *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler;art763,9126688

*Meuselwitzer Anglerverein kämpft um Hainberger See *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Altenburg/Meuselwitzer-Anglerverein-kaempft-um-Hainberger-See

* FOCUS Online 
Judo, Eishockey, Angeln: Sportbegeisterter Präsident: Das sind Putins sportliche Leidenschaften *
http://www.focus.de/politik/videos/...ins-sportliche-leidenschaften_id_5293893.html

*Neuss: Der Angelprofi aus der Raubfisch-Liga *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/neuss/der-angelprofi-aus-der-raubfisch-liga-aid-1.5775927

*Positive Bilanz für den Silbersee *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...sitive-bilanz-fuer-den-silbersee_16650682.htm

* Mittelbayerische 
Ohne die Angler gibt's kein Bürgerfest *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-gibts-kein-buergerfest-22388-art1343487.html

*Kein Angelglück mehr an Nord- und Ostsee? *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...glueck-mehr-an-Nord-und-Ostsee,angeln668.html

*Zum 25. Vereinsjubiläum ein neues Domizil *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/angelfreunde-zum-25-vereinsjubilaeum-ein-neues-domizil

*Kritik an Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in Schutzgebieten *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...-der-Freizeitfischerei-in-Schutzgebieten.html

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Franz-Josef Gassel tritt nach 39 Jahren als Vorsitzender zurück : „Das Wichtigste beim Angeln ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...rueck-Das-Wichtigste-beim-Angeln-Nicht-luegen

*Bald die großen Fische an der Angel *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Bald-die-grossen-Fische-an-der-Angel

*Retter finden Angler nach stundenlanger Suche auf Ostsee *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...en-Angler-nach-stundenlanger-Suche-auf-Ostsee

*Hochseeangeln vor Sylt soll verboten werden *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/sylter-ru...vor-sylt-soll-verboten-werden-id12801036.html

*Belastete Gewässer Problem für Angler *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...sser-problem-fuer-angler_a_6,1,317464706.html

*Kaufering/Penzing: Gemeinde hilft beim Kauf eines Fischweihers *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-beim-Kauf-eines-Fischweihers-id37027222.html

* Trierischer Volksfreund 
Am Wasser fließen die Gedanken *
 Trierischer Volksfreund 
Am Wasser fließen die Gedanken 

*Versammlung des Angelsportvereins : Angler müssen „nachsitzen“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...s-Angelsportvereins-Angler-muessen-nachsitzen

*Geplante Schutzgebiete: Angler und Fischer empört *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...zeitangeln-am-Fehmarnbelt,fehmarnbelt324.html

*Angler bestätigen ihre Führungsriege *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...e-Fuehrungsriege-_arid,10399291_toid,643.html

* Badische Zeitung 
Die Angler suchen Vereinsnachwuchs *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/winden/die-angler-suchen-vereinsnachwuchs--118782053.html

*Hrubesch will nach Olympia erst mal in Ruhe angeln gehen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/arti...h-Olympia-erst-mal-in-Ruhe-fischen-gehen.html

*Warum die Jagd auf den Barsch bei den Jungen wieder hip ist *
http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/wo...bei-den-jungen-wieder-hip-ist-id11601547.html

* nachrichten.at 
1000 Würfe und (k)ein Halleluja *
http://www.nachrichten.at/reisen/1000-Wuerfe-und-k-ein-Halleluja;art119,2159448

*Erlaubnisschein zum Angeln erforderlich *
https://wochenblatt.cc/nachrichten/erlaubnisschein-zum-angeln-erforderlich/42680

*Leidet der Fisch an der Angel?Die Natur ist grausam - auch ohne Angler *
http://www.focus.de/wissen/experten...leidet-der-fisch-an-der-angel_id_5311829.html

*Messe „Faszination Angeln“ wieder ein voller Erfolg *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/ar...n-wieder-ein-voller-erfolg#gallery&0&0&676983

*Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung *
http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...tungslehrgaenge-zur-fischerpruefung-1.1304674

* RP ONLINE 
Stadt Kempen: Gesamtschüler legen die Angeln aus *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/willich/gesamtschueler-legen-die-angeln-aus-aid-1.5799540


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler klagen über freche Hunde *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/angler-klagen-ueber-freche-hunde-id11509185.html

* baden online 
Dundenheims Angler bestätigen ihre Vereinsspitze *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/dundenheims-angler-bestaetigen-ihre-vereinsspitze

* svz.de 
„Verein darf nicht sterben“ *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/verein-darf-nicht-sterben-id12647691.html

* Thüringer Allgemeine 
Tolle Hechtdame aus der Saale bei Kahla durfte nach Fotoshooting wieder ins Wasser *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...nach-Fotoshooting-wieder-ins-Wasser-394284580

*Angler beziehen neue Heimstatt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/angler-beziehen-neue-heimstatt-id12657431.html

* Volksstimme 
Lachs soll in Bode zurückkehren *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/halberstadt/sportfischer-projekt-lachs-soll-in-bode-zurueckkehren

*Nachtangelverbot: Vorgehen bringt Fischer in Verruf *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...angelverbot-vorgehen-bringt-fischer-in-verruf

*Dicker Fisch knockt Angler aus *
http://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung/lifestyle/petri-baem-dicker-fisch-knockt-angler-31335460

*Die Angler am Göhlensee kümmern sich nicht nur um die Fische *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-sich-nicht-nur-um-die-Fische;art1051,5389003

*Epischer Kampf in Brasilien: KO durch Schwanzflosse: Fisch schlägt Angler bewusstlos *
http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/e...ch-schlaegt-angler-bewusstlos_id_5268869.html

*Angler als Plaudertaschen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...f/Angler-als-Plaudertaschen;art372622,8507000

*Narren trotzen bei den Rosenmontagsumzügen Regen und Wind *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/vogt...ontagsumzuegen-regen-und-wind--117253957.html

*Krüdener Angler wählen Vorstand *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/ost...versammlung-kruedener-angler-waehlen-vorstand

* shz.de 
Besserer Austausch mit Nachbarvereinen: Angler sind zurück in Nordfriesland *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angler-sind-zurueck-in-nordfriesland-id12683951.html

*Angler räumen an der Wupper wieder auf *
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/angler-raeumen-wupper-wieder-6110804.html

*Angler reagieren »bestürzt« auf RP-Genehmigung *
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...ng-_arid,624732_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,42.html

*Delfin-Alarm - Delfine begleiten Angler in Flensburger Förde *
http://www.radiohamburg.de/Nachrich...elfine-begleiten-Angler-in-Flensburger-Foerde

*Exotischer Gast aus Asien *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...orheim/exotischer-gast-aus-asien_16627888.htm

*Angeln für Anfänger: Angelschein und Co. *
http://www1.wdr.de/verbraucher/angeln-104.html

* SÜDKURIER Online 
Angler als Gastgeber *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...singen/Angler-als-Gastgeber;art372518,8512389

*Siensbacher Angler waren sehr aktiv *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldkirch/siensbacher-angler-waren-sehr-aktiv--117439734.html

*Angler-Passion Bekiffter Burscheider (36) wühlt in fremdem Garten nach Regenwürmern *
http://www.express.de/koeln/angler-...in-fremdem-garten-nach-regenwuermern-23506642

*Gewässerpflege ist Hauptthema bei Heeder Anglern *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/artikel/668612/gewasserpflege-ist-hauptthema-bei-heeder-anglern

*Angler räumen auf *
http://www.meetingpoint-brandenburg.de/neuigkeiten/artikel/22450-Angler_raeumen_auf

*Angler mit Faible für Buchhaltung *
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...rein-Ploen-Angler-mit-Faible-fuer-Buchhaltung

*Bad Frankenhausen: Fischerfest soll bleiben *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...kenhausen-Fischerfest-soll-bleiben-1971046196

* Badische Zeitung 
Angler findet vermisste Dame tot im Rhein *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/hartheim/angler-findet-vermisste-dame-tot-im-rhein--117538692.html

*Angler bauten Damm auf *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/angler-bauten-damm-auf--117562023.html

*Nur an der Jugend mangelt es *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/lampertheim/nur-an-der-jugend-mangelt-es_16644905.htm

*Feuerwehr: Angler gleich zweimal vermisst *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Wismar/Feuerwehr-Angler-gleich-zweimal-vermisst

*Umstrittene Angler-Vorschrift: Was ist eigentlich "Catch & Release"? *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...lease/-/id=1682/did=16967774/nid=1682/tzh51j/

*Wegen Solaranlage: Müssen Diersheimer Angler zahlen? *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/wegen-solaranlage-muessen-diersheimer-angler-zahlen

*Unerwartet zugeschnappt: Schildkröte knabbert an Fisch - dann bleibt dem Angler die Spucke weg *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ibt-dem-angler-die-spucke-weg_id_5297275.html

*Angler kritisieren geplantes Hochsee-Verbot *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...eren-geplantes-Hochsee-Verbot-,angler224.html

*Angler wehren sich gegen Fischereiverbot in Schutzgebieten *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...-der-Freizeitfischerei-in-Schutzgebieten.html

*LWSPA M-V: Suche nach vermissten Anglern vor Barhöft *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3256575

*Retter finden Angler nach stundenlanger Suche auf Ostsee *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...en-Angler-nach-stundenlanger-Suche-auf-Ostsee

*Schottland: Lachse mit Promille *
http://www.zeit.de/entdecken/2016-02/fischerei-lachs-spey-fs

*Haubachsee: Angler-Kraftakt des Jahres *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angelvereine-Neuwahlen;art767,9130724

*Pumpwerk am Herringer Bach in Hamm: Lippeverband warnt Angler *
https://www.wa.de/hamm/herringen-or...h-hamm-lippeverband-warnt-angler-6135524.html

*Sportfischer tauschen sich mit Verwaltung und Politik aus / Ehrungen verdienter Mitglieder *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...k-ehrungen-verdienter-mitglieder-6147887.html

* Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger 
Naturschutzgebiet im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis - Behörde will gegen illegale Freizeitnutzer an der ... *
http://www.ksta.de/niederkassel/nat...reizeitnutzer-vorgehen,15189206,33828726.html

*Es läuft beim Chamer Fischereiverein *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-chamer-fischereiverein-22798-art1345234.html

* NIEDERLAUSITZ aktuell 
Notfälle: Toter Angler aus Senftenberger See geborgen *
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...us-senftenberger-see-geborgen_id_5311896.html

*Angler sehr zufrieden mit erster Saison *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wangerland/angler-sehr-zufrieden-mit-erster-saison_a_6,1,425571347.html

* Märkische Onlinezeitung 
Arbeiten für die Natur *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1461441

* www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de 
Schopfheim Die Wiese ist noch immer aus dem Gleichgewicht *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...cht.b4ad9e3d-701d-46e8-a5a7-51b564fe3216.html

*Müll: Verein erwägt Anzeigen *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/sachsenheim/Muell-Verein-erwaegt-Anzeigen;art1188799,3700696

*Geugelin Ehrenpräsident der Angler *
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/weil-am-rhein/geugelin-ehrenpraesident-der-angler--118903267.html

*Massive Einschränkungen“ für Angler *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/petershagen/20722559_Massive-Einschraenkungen-fuer-Angler.html

*Dietfurt: Dietfurter Sportangler investieren 19 800 Euro in den Neubesatz der Gewässer ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/b...scher-kaempfen-gegen-Kormorane;art601,3187300


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ordnungsamt schreitet gegen Angler ein Sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung gestört *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/Meinung/Leserbriefe/Sinnvolle-Freizeitbeschaeftigung-gestoert

*Zwei Ortenburger wurden beim Fischwildern ertappt *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...rden-beim-Fischwildern-ertappt;art1173,355179

*Keine Angst vor Biss: Angler treibt gefährliches Spiel mit Diamant-Wassernatter *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...piel-mit-diamant-wassernatter_id_5322722.html

*Fliegende Fische und fischende Fliegen *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fliegende-fische-und-fischende-fliegen-3335855.html

* Rüsselsheimer Echo 
100 Besucher warten am Grill Fisch am Stock bei den Anglern *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...sch-am-Stock-bei-den-Anglern;art57641,1880896


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* Schwarzwälder Bote 
Villingen-Schwenningen: Angler (mae) *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...mae.c46f0689-8ef3-401f-a4f1-2c49abc5b119.html

*Angler stützen Fischbestand der Äsche mit Laich-Projekt *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/niede...ischbestand-der-Aesche-mit-Laich-Projekt.html

*Ein Flohmarkt für alle Angler  *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-Flohmarkt-fuer-alle-Angler;art372541,8621143

*Angler setzten Tausende junge Aale in die Unstrut *
http://badlangensalza.thueringer-al...Tausende-junge-Aale-in-die-Unstrut-1955116747

* Main-Post 
Angler freuen sich über Nachwuchs *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-Rasentraktoren;art768,9171944

*Stabile Pachtbedingungen für Fischer und Angler in Brandenburg *
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...r-und-Angler-in-Brandenburg_article22094.html

*Freizeit: Jugendangeln ein voller Erfolg *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/jugendangeln-ein-voller-erfolg_a_6,1,1683937623.html

*War gar nichts los? *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/trockenes-jahr-war-gar-nichts-los

*Fernsehdoku zeigt Angler als Problem und Lösung *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...rnsehdoku-zeigt-angler-als-problem-und-losung

*Fischervereine säubern wieder das Ruhrufer *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...bern-wieder-das-ruhrufer-aimp-id11617422.html

*Angelverein bekommt Zuwachs… *
http://www.amrum-news.de/2016/03/03/angelverein-bekommt-zuwachs/

* Ostthüringer Zeitung 
Trockenfischen wie die Weltmeister: Sportfischerverein Schoppenteich eV aus Dorndorf feiert *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...ischerverein-Schoppenteich-e-V-aus-1187066151

*Hauptversammlung bei den Königstädter Anglern *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...g-bei-den-koenigstaedter-anglern_16706380.htm

* Neckarquelle (Abonnement) 
Anglerverein Talheim hofft auf mehr Mitglieder *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_51_34393_Anglerverein-Talheim-hofft-auf-mehr-Mitglieder.html

* RP ONLINE 
Voerde: Ein Fliegenfischer gibt Angelunterricht *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/dinslaken/ein-fliegenfischer-gibt-angelunterricht-aid-1.5822781

*Im Trüben gefischt? *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/rosenheim-stadt/trueben-gefischt-6193499.html

*Angelsportverein Altenkirchen startet *
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/46117-angelsportverein-altenkirchen-startet

*Angler feierten 50-jähriges Bestehen Petri Heil am Egelsbacher Kull *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Petri-Heil-am-Egelsbacher-Kull;art688,1898988

*Thalfingen: Schwarzfischer am Thalfinger Baggersee erwischt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Thalfinger-Baggersee-erwischt-id37230517.html

*Jetzt streiten Bundesminister um Angel-Verbot in der Ostsee *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...-Bundesminister-um-Angel-Verbot-in-der-Ostsee

* Oberbayerisches Volksblatt 
11419 Fische hingen an den Angeln *
https://www.ovb-online.de/muehldorf/11419-fische-hingen-angeln-6214275.html

*Aus Freude am Fischfang und an der Natur *
http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/v...Aus-Freude-am-Fischfang-und-an-der-Natur.html

*Bestanden! Jetzt geht's zum Angeln *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/bestanden-jetzt-geht-s-zum-angeln-id13024081.html

*Der Wettkampf im besoffenen Angeln ist eröffnet! *
http://www.bigfm.de/topic/11469/wettkampf-besoffenen-angeln-eroeffnet

* Rheinpfalz.de (Abonnement) 
So weit die Schnüre tragen *
http://www.rheinpfalz.de/nachrichten/titelseite/artikel/so-weit-die-schnuere-tragen/

* svz.de 
Angler pflegen jetzt den eigenen See *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/angler-pflegen-den-eigenen-see-id13057951.html

*Angler bereiten sich auf Fischerprüfung vor *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...cherpruefung-vor-_arid,10417371_toid,407.html

* Badische Zeitung 
Angler setzen Babyforellen aus *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/voerstetten/angler-setzen-babyforellen-aus--119863899.html

*Wo keiner was von einem will *
https://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/181103/Wo-keiner-was-von-einem-will

*Porträt: Die Fischerei ist sein Paradies *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/noerdlingen/Die-Fischerei-ist-sein-Paradies-id37311557.html

*Kippenheim Angler betreiben Gewässerschutz und Naturpflege *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...ege.f2725dfe-72ad-4fe6-88e4-f10481575304.html

*Fischwirt: Von Beruf Fischers Fritze *
http://www.zeit.de/karriere/beruf/2016-03/fischwirt-fische-fischzucht-fischerei-beruf

*Reiten, golfen, boulen, angeln *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-kreis/reiten-golfen_a_6,1,1683838755.html

*Schonacher Angler eröffnen die Saison *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Angler-eroeffnen-die-Saison;art372530,8621370

*Keine Angst vor Biss: Angler treibt gefährliches Spiel mit Diamant-Wassernatter *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...piel-mit-diamant-wassernatter_id_5322722.html

*Ordnungsamt schreitet gegen Angler ein Sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung gestört *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/Meinung/Leserbriefe/Sinnvolle-Freizeitbeschaeftigung-gestoert

*100 Besucher warten am Grill Fisch am Stock bei den Anglern *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...sch-am-Stock-bei-den-Anglern;art57641,1880896

*Es beißt was im Gräninger Torfstich? *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1462854

* Mittelbayerische 
Gastangler ärgerten die Petrijünger *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...gerten-die-petrijuenger-21164-art1348259.html

*Fliegende Fische und fischende Fliegen *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fliegende-fische-und-fischende-fliegen-3335855.html

*Drei Angler aus der Ostsee gerettet *
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...arken-Unterkuehlungen-aus-der-Ostsee-gerettet

* Meinerzhagener Zeitung 
Gut Wurf Balve ehrt die besten Angler des Jahres *
http://www.come-on.de/lennetal/balve/wurf-balve-ehrt-besten-angler-jahres-6167030.html

*Ein Dorsch bringt stolze 5.000 Gramm *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/balve/leute/ein-dorsch-bringt-stolze-5000-gramm-d631638.html

*Justiz in Haßfurt hat zwei Angler am Haken *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ha...sfurt-hat-zwei-Angler-am-Haken;art217,1669024

*Fischervereine säubern wieder das Ruhrufer *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...bern-wieder-das-ruhrufer-aimp-id11617532.html

*Donaueschingen: Werner Mattes führt jetzt die Angler *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.9c89db5c-6b8f-46d9-b705-9152e8e8705a.html

*Angler helfen, die Ruhr zum Natur-Erlebnis zu machen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/neh...natur-erlebnis-zu-machen-aimp-id11620336.html

*Gallener geht ein kapitaler Hecht an die Angel *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/Gallener-geht-ein-kapitaler-Hecht-an-die-Angel

*Vorstand amtiert weiter *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/lampertheim/vorstand-amtiert-weiter_16703724.htm

*Angler mit Schusswaffe bedroht *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Luebeck/Angler-mit-Schusswaffe-bedroht

*Angler sind stolz auf ihre Jugendarbeit *
https://www.schwaebische-post.de/account/login/?aid=1457408

*Hausen im Wiesental Angler ziehen Bilanz *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...anz.65b83c44-128a-4fd0-a16f-a127f09830d5.html

*Flohmarkt für Angler Damit die Fische besser beißen *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...it-die-Fische-besser-beissen;art57641,1894955

*Angler über Anzeige sehr aufgebracht *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/raunheim/angler-ueber-anzeige-sehr-aufgebracht_16703105.htm

*Hauptversammlung bei den Königstädter Anglern *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...g-bei-den-koenigstaedter-anglern_16706380.htm

*Angler waren auf Schnäppchenjagd *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...er-waren-auf-Schnaeppchenjagd;art1057,5417432

*Angler verkaufen Forellen vor der Halle *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales...kaufen-Forellen-vor-der-Halle;art5604,3723341

*Angler *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/wirtschaft/angler-saeubern-ufer_a_6,1,902869634.html

* BundesUmweltPortal 
Backhaus: „NATURA 2000-Gebiete im Dialog mit Fischern und Anglern erhalten“ *
http://www.bundesumweltportal.de/me...dialog-mit-fischern-und-anglern-erhalten.html

* Die Harke - Nienburger Zeitung (Registrierung) 
Angler gehen nach zehn Minuten *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokales-6/43873/Angler_gehen_nach_zehn_Minuten.html

*Trotz rechtlicher Unsicherheiten gibt es auch heuer Angellizenzen am Traunsee *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...heuer-Angellizenzen-am-Traunsee;art71,2172808

*Diersheimer Angler sollen Mieteinnahmen nicht teilen müssen *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-obe...ler-sollen-mieteinnahmen-nicht-teilen-muessen

*Angler erhöhen Beiträge *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weisweil/angler-erhoehen-beitraege--119428995.html

*Wieder ein übel riechendes Gewässer: Abwasserpilz im Schierenbach – Forellen werden im ... *
http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/L...-in-Emmer-ausgesetzt-Angler-gehen-auf-Streife

*FKK-Krieg: 1.000 Euro Schaden am Lanzinger Weiher *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...Euro-Schaden-am-Lanzinger-Weiher;art67,357206

*Das fördert Verdrossenheit *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Kolumnen-12/43885/Das_foerdert_Verdrossenheit.html

*43 500 Angler zum Frühjahrsputz aufgerufen *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...zum-fruehjahrsputz-aufgerufen-id12978616.html

* BILD 
IM-Akte aufgetaucht | Fischte Angler-Funktionär heimlich für die Stasi? *
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgeb...ionaer-heimlich-fuer-stasi-44902666.bild.html

*Zoo-Geschäft in Stadtroda schließt *
http://eisenberg.otz.de/web/lokal/w...o-Geschaeft-in-Stadtroda-schliesst-1033842944

*Angler säubern Lahnuferbereich von Rasenmähern und weiterem Müll *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...maehern-und-weiterem-Muell-_arid,1455388.html

*Lothar Scheel und Hans-Helmuth Belicke verankern das Entenhaus im Teich. Fotos: volker ... *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/angler-pflegen-bueltenteich-id12994046.html

*Auf die Angler ist Verlass *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-die-angler-ist-verlass-22387-art1353813.html

*Angler trotzen tapfer dem Biber *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-trotzen-tapfer-dem-Biber;art372512,8590329

*Schwan am Böhmen in Bad Langensalza verendete – Angler vermuten Brot als Ursache *
http://badlangensalza.thueringer-al...e-Angler-vermuten-Brot-als-Ursache-2072523621

*Ein ruhiges Jahr für die Angler *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-fuer-die-Angler-_arid,10413122_toid,483.html

*Pacht für Angler an der Elz verlängert *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinhausen/pacht-fuer-angler-an-der-elz-verlaengert--119595980.html

* Berliner Woche 
Seit 90 Jahren: Angel raus, der Spaß beginnt *
http://www.berliner-woche.de/heilig...hren-angel-raus-der-spass-beginnt-d96381.html

*Rupert Glatt bleibt Vorsitzender der Angler *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/rupert-glatt-bleibt-vorsitzender-der-angler

* svz.de 
Angelvergnügen der anderen Art *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angelvergnuegen-der-anderen-art-id13036141.html

*Kreistag setzt sich für Hochsee-Angler ein *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...-sich-fuer-hochsee-angler-ein-id13027026.html

*Ja zum Bodelachs *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/halberstadt/20160317/anglervereine-ja-zum-bodelachs

* FOCUS Online 
Notfälle: Wasserschutzpolizei rettet Angler aus Seenot *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...izei-rettet-angler-aus-seenot_id_5372343.html

*Eine heitere Lektion für Angler und Jäger *
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/a...ektion-fuer-Angler-und-Jaeger;art4299,3745110

*20 Petri-Heil-Aktive im Müll-Einsatz an der Volme *
http://www.come-on.de/luedenscheid/petri-heil-aktive-muell-einsatz-volme-6238631.html

*Erneutes Fischsterben in der Brigach erschüttert St. Georgener Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...uettert-St-Georgener-Angler;art410944,8607294

*Sportfischerverein: Angler geben jetzt Gastkarten aus *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/kultur/angler-geben-jetzt-gastkarten-aus_a_6,1,1377701398.html

* Derwesten.de 
Angler arbeiten an ihrem Image *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/muelheim/angler-arbeiten-an-ihrem-image-aimp-id11676474.html

*Angler haben niedrigen Altersschnitt *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ben-niedrigen-Altersschnitt;art372530,8609902

*Ramadama hieß es für die Petrijünger *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...s-fuer-die-petrijuenger-21469-art1357600.html

*Angler schlagen Offerte ihrer Nachbarn aus *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/ost...ng-angler-schlagen-offerte-ihrer-nachbarn-aus

* Lokalkompass.de 
Angler endeckt Leiche in der Ruhr *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/hattinge...erung-konnte-noch-nicht-erfolgen-d640731.html

*5000 Euro Zuschuss für die Angler *
http://www.szbz.de/nachrichten/artikel/detail/5000-euro-zuschuss-fuer-die-angler-26-3-2016/

* Die Harke - Nienburger Zeitung (Registrierung) 
„Was ist der Kuhhandel?“ *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokales-6/44326/Was_ist_der_Kuhhandel.html

* Leipziger Volkszeitung 
Mügelner Krebsbach-Angler *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Oschatz/Muegelner-Krebsbach-Angler-ziehen-dicke-Fische-an-Land

*Hessen: Angler entdecken Toten im Wasser *
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...ssen-angler-entdecken-toten-im-wasser-003.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

* bluewin.ch 
Hobbyangler ziehen mehrere Riesenkabeljaue aus der Nordsee *
https://www.bluewin.ch/de/news/verm...r-ziehen-riesenkabeljaue-aus-der-nordsee.html

*Das Fischsterben schockt die Angler *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ockt-die-Angler-_arid,10422121_toid,1092.html

*Umwelt: Angler wollen mehr Äschen in Gewässern *
http://www.nwzonline.de/kultur/wese...r-aeschen-in-gewaessern_a_6,1,1717851695.html

*Urspringer Jugend bei Anglern im Torhaus? *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angler;art765,9174259

*Säckeweise Müll eingesammelt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/saeckeweise-muell-eingesammelt-id13143821.html

*Nach Konflikten neue Regeln für das Angeln in der Marina Rünthe in Bergkamen *
https://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen...-angeln-marina-ruenthe-bergkamen-6268316.html

*Angelsaison kann wieder starten *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...lsaison-kann-wieder-starten;art372527,8629091

*Villingendorf: Jugendgruppe wartet auf Angler *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.d28b75f1-f0d4-4ed1-aa5d-e026a6c5f5a6.html

*Angler finden erneut tote Fische in der Brigach *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...tote-Fische-in-der-Brigach;art1014833,8629145

*Traunseefischer im Shitstorm *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/salzkammergut/Traunseefischer-im-Shitstorm;art71,2193742

*Seit 60 Jahren bei den Sportfischern in Papenburg *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg/artikel/692625/seit-60-jahren-bei-den-sportfischern-in-papenburg

*Die Jugend entdeckt das Angeln *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/erding/dorfen-ort28598/jugend-entdeckt-angeln-6275044.html

*Hohe Nachfrage nach Touristen-Fischereischein *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...ach-Touristen-Fischereischein,fischer736.html

*Wehinger Angler haben 2016 viel vor *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...en-2016-viel-vor-_arid,10423857_toid,643.html

*Fischsterben gibt weiter Rätsel auf: Angler entdecken mysteriöse Rohre *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...entdecken-mysterioese-Rohre;art410944,8630429

*Großreinemachen in Leipzigs Wasserlandschaft *
http://www.lvz.de/Leipzig/Lokales/Grossreinemachen-in-Leipzigs-Wasserlandschaft

*Ein Paradies für Forellen und ein Geheimtipp für Angler *
https://www.insuedthueringen.de/lok...d-ein-Geheimtipp-fuer-Angler;art83454,4760476

*Angler im Schlaf bestohlen *
http://www.hildesheimer-allgemeine.de/news/article/angler-im-schlaf-bestohlen.html

*Angler haben mächtig Zulauf Schlangestehen vor dem Schlemmen *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...angestehen-vor-dem-Schlemmen;art57641,1939061

*Petri Heil an der Mole – Die Heringsschwärme sind da *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoe...-die-heringsschwaerme-sind-da-id13165891.html

*Angelprof im Interview: "Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten" *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1471634

*Endbacher Angler machen guten Fang *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...er-Angler-machen-guten-Fang-_arid,665649.html

*Angebote für ältere Angler *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale.../Angebote-fuer-aeltere-Angler;art5722,3766528

*Viel lässiger kann man Fische wohl nicht fangen *
http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/...10/angler-koedert-raubfische-mit-fleisch.html

*Angler erlebten umtriebiges Jahr *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_52_34748_Angler-erlebten-umtriebiges-Jahr.html

* RP ONLINE 
Wassenberg: Angler aktiv für Gewässer und Landschaft *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...v-fuer-gewaesser-und-landschaft-aid-1.5880204

*Angler arbeiten an Gewässerrenaturierung *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...esserrenaturierung-_arid,10424444_toid,2.html

*Maßnahme gegen Nutrias *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/20160404/arbeitseinsatz-massnahme-gegen-nutrias

* Ostsee Zeitung 
Fischwilderer hausen am Borgwallsee *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Fischwilderer-hausen-am-Borgwallsee

*Angelspaß für die ganze Familie *
http://www.artikel-presse.de/angelspass-fuer-die-ganze-familie.html

* Trierischer Volksfreund 
Heimische Gewässern: "Der Wels hat bei uns nichts verloren", sagt Eifelkreis-Fischereiberater ... *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...hereiberater-Herbert-Schneider;art752,4460770

* Badische Zeitung 
Angelvereine schützen den Fischnachwuchs *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-...-schuetzen-den-fischnachwuchs--120476517.html

* Berliner Kurier 
Angler erlegen gigantischen Alligator *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/news/...ngler-erlegen-gigantischen-alligator-23839562

*Kormoran macht Anglern Sorgen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...rmoran-macht-Anglern-Sorgen-_arid,667392.html

* Mittelbayerische 
Schnupperangeln für Buben und Mädchen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...fuer-buben-und-maedchen-20996-art1363624.html

*Bis zu vier Fische geangelt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Seen;art769,9183570

*Empfingen: Badegäste und Angler konkurrieren *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ren.222efd88-ef6b-478a-82cc-437490aea501.html

* Allgemeine Zeitung 
Wettkampf im Trockenwerfen *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lokales/ingelheim/ingelheim/wettkampf-im-trockenwerfen_16793258.htm

*Fische sind sein Hobby *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Fische-sind-sein-Hobby;art676,1949848

*Schwierige Suche nach Angelrevier *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/b...chwierige-suche-nach-angelrevier_16792925.htm

* Bayerischer Rundfunk 
Angler entdeckt Vermissten: Fünfjähriger Alexander wohlbehalten aufgetaucht *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberbayern/inhalt/bub-vermisst-muenchsmuenster-suche-100.html

*Saubermachen an Seen: Angler zum Frühjahrsputz aufgerufen *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...zum-fruehjahrsputz-aufgerufen-id13217571.html

*Kitesurfen, Angeln, Reiten: Was in SH verboten ist - und was nicht *
http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...sh-verboten-ist-und-was-nicht-id13220391.html

* Thüringer Allgemeine 
Angelsaison beginnt im Südharz *
http://nordhausen.thueringer-allgem...ic/Angelsaison-beginnt-im-Suedharz-1337650250

*Angeln ohne Wasser *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-ohne-wasser-3368167.html

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Im zweiten Anlauf : Angler haben gewählten Vorstand *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...eiten-Anlauf-Angler-haben-gewaehlten-Vorstand

*Nonnental-Teich bei Holzzelle: Angler aus Eisleben packen an *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/nonnental-teich-bei-holzzelle-angler-aus-eisleben-packen-an-23862876

*Angelsport - Naturerlebnis mit Köder *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...nfeldbruck-naturerlebnis-mit-koeder-1.2942720

* Thüringer Allgemeine 
Angler beklagen anhaltende Fluss-Zerstörung *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...klagen-anhaltende-Fluss-Zerstoerung-459327731

* Ostsee Zeitung 
Saubermachen an Seen: Angler zum Frühjahrsputz aufgerufen *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...-an-Seen-Angler-zum-Fruehjahrsputz-aufgerufen

*Vohburg: 5-jähriger Junge irrt eine Nacht lang durch Wald – Angler findet ihn wohlbehalten *
http://www.region-muenchen.de/vohbu...t-eine-nacht-lang-durch-wald-wohlbehalten-877

*Weihnachtsbäume in der Plötze versenkt *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Weihnachtsbaeume-in-der-Ploetze-versenkt

* FOCUS Online 
Fischerei: Die Heringe sind da: Hobbyangler fischen aus der Ostsee *
http://www.focus.de/regional/schles...angler-fischen-aus-der-ostsee_id_5425295.html

* Nordbayerischer Kurier 
Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung *
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/fischwilderei-endet-mit-auseinandersetzung_465409

*Aktivisten protestieren gegen das Angeln *
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/heinsberg/aktivisten-protestieren-gegen-das-angeln-1.1335502

*Ahrenshoop: Abgetriebene Angler aus der Ostsee gerettet *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/polize...ngler-aus-der-ostsee-gerettet-id13233141.html

* FOCUS Online 
Fischerei: Fischereiaufsicht: 2015 mehr als 775 Schwarzangler erwischt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...ls-775-schwarzangler-erwischt_id_5427850.html

* news.de 
Kreatur aus der Tiefe: Was ist das??? Angler zieht Alien-Fisch aus dem Meer *
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556360...fe-was-ging-dem-fischer-denn-hier-ins-netz/1/

*Angler sind am Wochenende in die Volme gestiegen, um sie zu entmüllen. *
http://www.107.7radiohagen.de/hagen...n/archive/2016/04/11/article/-ecfdf53acd.html

*Angler an der Ostsee - Die Heringe sind da *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/angler-an-der-ostsee-die-heringe-sind-da-1.2944029

*Riverwatch-Station an der Schleuse: Computer zählt die Fische im Neckar *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...kar.ec6cacf3-4c20-425b-a015-2abe808d20a8.html

* svz.de 
Krassower und Kuhlsee klar für die Saison *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrowe...-kuhlsee-klar-fuer-die-saison-id13224411.html

* Allgemeine Zeitung Uelzen 
Petrijünger parken wieder sicher *
http://www.az-online.de/altmark/stendal/petrijuenger-parken-wieder-sicher-6302435.html

*Wir werden Alpträume haben“: Als dieser Angler an der Poolnudel zieht, bekommt er den Schock ... *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...t-er-den-schock-seines-lebens_id_5429841.html

*Dollbergen Die Angel zielgenau auswerfen *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Mein-Verein/Uetze/Die-Angel-zielgenau-auswerfen

*Eldorado für Angler *
http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de...is/schotten/eldorado-fuer-angler_16803914.htm

* Südwest Presse 
Anerkennungspreis an der Angel *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...nerkennungspreis-an-der-Angel;art5722,3781543

*Angler vermutet dicken Wels an der Leine - und sucht vor Schreck das Weite *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/...-und-sucht-vor-schreck-das-weite-6792114.html

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Was Angler alles aus dem Trüben fischen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...alles-aus-dem-Trueben-fischen-id37469507.html

*Angler servieren spanische Paella *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...-servieren-spanische-Paella;art372618,8653866

* DIE WELT 
Plage: Schwarzmundgrundeln breiten sich im Rhein aus *
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...l-Invasion-im-Rhein-ist-ausser-Kontrolle.html

* Schaumburger Zeitung 
„Angeln“ im Team *
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/portal/lokales/sz-heute_Angeln-im-Team-_arid,793607.html

* Süddeutsche.de 
Australien - Angeln in der Wüste *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/australien-angeln-in-der-wueste-1.2945119

*Per Haftbefehl Gesuchter beim illegalen Angeln festgenommen *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/thuer...chter-beim-illegalen-Angeln-festgenommen.html

*Angler sparen, Kinder kochen *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler-sparen-kinder-kochen-id13246286.html

*Eisbohren müsste man können: Vor diesem Angler sind Fische sicher *
http://www.blick.ch/video/viral/eis...esem-angler-sind-fische-sicher-id4854176.html

* Main-Post 
Eric liebt Fisch: an der Angel und auf dem Teller *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-Wirtschaftbranche-Fischerei;art768,9190613

* SÜDKURIER Online 
Angler sammeln Wegwerfmüll ein *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...er-sammeln-Wegwerfmuell-ein;art372518,8659710

*Gosheimer Angler haben neue Doppelspitze *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...eue-Doppelspitze-_arid,10430309_toid,643.html

* Wochenblatt.de 
Diebstahl von Angelzubehör: Schaden im vierstelligen Bereich *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...haden-im-vierstelligen-Bereich;art1176,363539

*Verirrter Seehund in Neuhaus gerettet *
http://www.cn-online.de/stadt-land/news/verirrter-seehund-in-neuhaus-gerettet.html

*Angler warten auf Teich-Freigabe *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/angler-warten-auf-teich-freigabe-id11734793.html

*Fischwilderei im Rhein *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de/lokales/kreis-bergstrasse/fischwilderei-im-rhein_16813551.htm

*Enttäuschung und Wut bei den Anglern *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ung-und-Wut-bei-den-Anglern;art372541,8662127

*Berlstedt ermöglicht Anglern die Durchfahrt zum Stausee *
http://weimar.thueringer-allgemeine...t-Anglern-die-Durchfahrt-zum-Stausee-80680708

*Angler fischen einen Einkaufswagen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ischen-einen-Einkaufswagen;art1015228,8662126

*Angler verärgert über Fischtreppen-Plan *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Angler-veraergert-ueber-Fischtreppen-Plan;art1049,5447516

*Vier Jugendliche attackieren 25-jährigen Angler *
http://www.swp.de/heidenheim/lokale...kieren-25-jaehrigen-Angler;art1180840,3788619

*Die Angler locken Jungvolk an *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...ie-Angler-locken-Jungvolk-an;art48706,1963634

* svz.de 
15 Jahre Einsatz für den Elbefisch *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/15-jahre-einsatz-fuer-den-elbefisch-id13274286.html

*Anglerverband: Kormoran muss weiter gejagt werden *
http://www.wetter.de/cms/anglerverband-kormoran-muss-weiter-gejagt-werden-2840028.html

*Tecklenburg : Theorie und ganz viel Praxis *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...4519-Tecklenburg-Theorie-und-ganz-viel-Praxis

* svz.de 
Ostsee bald teils anglerfrei? *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/ostsee-bald-teils-anglerfrei-id13287556.html

*Die Bestände nachhaltig aufgebaut *
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/sieg...ebaut-28e0ca6f-524c-4d2c-b3c1-4d22e4109fbb-ds

*Angler klagen über den Kormoran *
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1009043.angler-klagen-ueber-den-kormoran.html

*Toten Angler in Velten gefunden *
http://www.maz-online.de/Home/Polizei/Toten-Angler-in-Velten-gefunden

* Mittelbayerische 
Immer weniger Angler beteiligen sich *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-angler-beteiligen-sich-21414-art1367925.html

*Angler auf einer Sandbank stand bis zur Schulter im Wasser *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/flensburg...nd-bis-zur-schulter-im-wasser-id13294921.html

*Rheinfelden Angler zählen Fische am Kraftwerk *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...erk.5bcc6f8d-d07d-4b1a-8d1d-fe62f90acf38.html

* UNTERNEHMEN-HEUTE.de 
Das müssen Hobby-Angler beachten *
http://unternehmen-heute.de/news.php?newsid=350981

*Angler fischen vorm Saisonstart Grobmüll aus dem Teich-Umfeld *
https://www.insuedthueringen.de/lok...obmuell-aus-dem-Teich-Umfeld;art83453,4792198

*Scharfer Sprengstoff aus Zweitem Weltkrieg: Angler fischt Handgranate mit Magnet aus See *
http://www.n-tv.de/ticker/Angler-fischt-Handgranate-mit-Magnet-aus-See-article17491926.html

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Lingener Fischereiverein bildet 2000. Angler aus *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/artikel/701107/lingener-fischereiverein-bildet-2000-angler-aus

* Kreiszeitung Wochenblatt 
100 Jahre Stader Anglerverein *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...ama/100-jahre-stader-anglerverein-d76757.html

*Neues Infomaterial für das Natur-Erlebnisgebiet Biggesee-Listersee *
http://woll-magazin.de/2016/04/20/n...r-das-naturerlebnisgebiet-biggesee-listersee/

*Sinkende Mitgliederzahl beim Fischereiverein *
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/eifel/sinkende-mitgliederzahl-beim-fischereiverein-1.1341637

*Ärgerlicher Vorfall Ortschronist entsetzt über leichtsinnige Angler *
http://www.nordkurier.de/prenzlau/ortschronist-entsetzt-ueber-leichtsinnige-angler-1922036604.html

*Vom Dietz bis zu Anglern am Main *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Vom-Dietz-bis-zu-Anglern-am-Main;art218,1805343

* Volksstimme 
Neuer Zugang am Scharlibber See *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/20160421/arbeitseinsatz-neuer-zugang-am-scharlibber-see

*Anangeln in der „Südsee“: : Wenn beim Angeln der Fuchs kommt *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-der-Suedsee-Wenn-beim-Angeln-der-Fuchs-kommt

* Zeitungsverlag Waiblingen 
Weinstadt: Unerlaubtes Angeln *
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.weinstadt-unerlaubtes-angeln.d765cf02-40e8-4803-b7b5-d48a007d5fae.html

* NDR.de 
Mit Heinz Galling an der Ostseeküste angeln *
http://www.ndr.de/wuensch_dir_deine...der-Ostseekueste-angeln,wunschgalling100.html

*Vom Promi-Angeln bis Rommé *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...Vom-Promi-Angeln-bis-Romme-_arid,1360383.html

* Main-Spitze 
Thomas Strohmenger geht die Vorstandsarbeit im ASV Rüsselsheim-Königstädten ganz gelassen an *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...-koenigstaedten-ganz-gelassen-an_16830643.htm

* WESER-KURIER online 
Flaschenpost von Ole *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/wuemme-zeitung_artikel,-Flaschenpost-von-Ole-_arid,1360361.html

* Echo-online 
„Brassen stehen auf Vanille“ *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...stadt/brassen-stehen-auf-vanille_16830892.htm

*Der ASV veranstaltete ein Hegefischen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...taltete-ein-hegefischen-22800-art1369357.html

* svz.de 
Er mag die Ruhe beim Angeln *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f...t/er-mag-die-ruhe-beim-angeln-id13331891.html

* Derwesten.de 
Bochumer Angler macht in der Ruhr den Fang seines Lebens  *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...r-ruhr-den-fang-seines-lebens-id11754822.html

* Allgemeine Zeitung Uelzen 
1,32-Meter-Hecht: Das sagen Uelzener Angel-Experten zum spektakulären Fund *
http://www.az-online.de/uelzen/stad...gel-experten-spektakulaeren-fund-6335092.html

* shz.de 
„Eine willkürliche Verbotskultur“ *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholsteiner-anzeiger/eine-willkuerliche-verbotskultur-id13344566.html

*Angelabteilung bei BWO : Bauwagen stärkt die Jugendarbeit *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ung-bei-BWO-Bauwagen-staerkt-die-Jugendarbeit

*Verbände: Elf Brandenburger „Anglerkönige“ gekürt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...-meisterschaft-in-brandenburg_id_5461951.html

* Ruhr Nachrichten 
Angler retteten Reh aus dem Kanal in Werne *
https://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/stae...ten-Reh-aus-dem-Kanal-in-Werne;art942,3002276

* SÜDKURIER Online 
Spatenstich für Angler-Projekt *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...enstich-fuer-Angler-Projekt;art372507,8678639

*Brandenburger Anglerverein kürt Könige: 1,26 Meter lang und 16 Kilo schwer: Angler fängt Riesen ... *
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...-meisterschaft-in-brandenburg_id_5461951.html

*Bad Reichenhall: An der Saalach-Staumauer wurden zwei Schwarzfischer beim angeln erwischt *
http://www.bgland24.de/bgland/poliz...warzfischer-beim-angeln-erwischt-6342799.html

*Angeln, feiern, Freunde treffen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...Angeln-feiern-Freunde-treffen;art8069,4469864

*Petri heil am 1. Mai *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwelm/petri-heil-am-1-mai-aimp-id11769541.html

* Lausitzer Rundschau 
22 Kilo Fisch in den Heideseen geangelt *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...sch-in-den-Heideseen-geangelt;art1058,5454484

*Wissenschaft mit Haken *
https://idw-online.de/de/news650203

* Göttinger Tageblatt 
Ehrung für „Angelprofessor“ *
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/Campus/Goettingen/Ehrung-fuer-Angelprofessor

*Wo sind die Luckenwalder Jubiläumsforellen? *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Teltow-Flaeming/Wo-sind-die-Luckenwalder-Jubilaeumsforellen

* Boyens Medien (Pressemitteilung) (Abonnement) 
Mädchen angelt am besten *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/maedchen-angelt-am-besten.html

*Anfischen eröffnet Anglersaison *
http://www.onetz.de/eslarn/vermisch...nfischen-eroeffnet-anglersaison-d1663385.html

*Kleve-Griethausen: Große Party der Angler am Vatertag in Griethausen *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...gler-am-vatertag-in-griethausen-aid-1.5936946

*Angler sorgen seit 30 Jahren für saubere Ufer in Geeste *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/geeste/ar...fur-saubere-ufer-in-geeste#gallery&0&0&705381

*Osnabrücker schreibt Buch über Angelleidenschaft *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...uch-uber-angelleidenschaft#gallery&0&0&704818

*Refugium für Wels und Angler *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...er/refugium-fuer-wels-und-angler_16852539.htm

*Mehr Qualität, weniger Quantität: Angler kämpfen für Natur *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...gler-kaempfen-fuer-natur-aimp-id11779462.html

*29-Jähriger Angler in Mosel gestürzt und ertrunken *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Mosel-gestuerzt-und-ertrunken;art754,4471236

*Maifest der Angler *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/menden/leute/maifest-der-angler-d652153.html

*Eilenburgs Sportfischervereins Petri Heil wird 45 Jahre alt *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/Eilenburgs-Sportfischervereins-Petri-Heil-wird-45-Jahre-alt

*Kappel-Grafenhausen Angler und Fischzüchter tragen zu intakter Umwelt bei *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...bei.05827798-d5f7-4e7b-90bf-e9d889968556.html

* Sputnik Deutschland 
„Petri prost!“ in Brasilien: Beim Angeln Fisch mit Bier abgefüllt - VIDEO *
http://de.sputniknews.com/videoklub/20160429/309558073/brasilien-angeln-fisch-trinkt-bier.html

*Tragischer Unfall: Angler stirbt in der Mosel *
http://lokalo.de/artikel/105602/tragischer-unfall-angler-mosel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Schießerei am Forellenteich
*
http://www.volksstimme.de/sachsen-a...er-altmark-wilde-schiesserei-am-forellenteich


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Hückeswagen: Angler reißen die drei Entenhäuschen ab *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...ssen-die-drei-entenhaeuschen-ab-aid-1.5947769

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
„Fisch des Jahres 2015“: Das war die Party *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Fisch-des-Jahres-2015-Das-war-die-Party

* Badische Zeitung 
Laichhilfen für die Seebewohner *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schluchsee/laichhilfen-fuer-die-seebewohner--121466400.html

*Regierungspräsidentin Bärbel Schäfer besucht Angelverein Lahr-Kinzigtal *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ette...ht-angelverein-lahr-kinzigtal--121471377.html

*Angler erbeuten über 50 Kilogramm Fische *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...ten-ueber-50-Kilogramm-Fische;art2442,4824680

* Mittelbayerische 
Das Angeln lockt die Jugendlichen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-lockt-die-jugendlichen-20904-art1374420.html

*Goldfisch-Killer bekommt neues Zuhause *
http://www.ndr.de/radiomv/Harry-Hec...oldfische-Teich-umsiedeln,hechtangeln102.html

* donaukurier.de 
Burgheim: Burgheimer Angler küren ihre Könige *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/neuburg/Burgheim-Novak-und-Heider-beste-Fischer;art1763,3214549

*Vatertags-Streit - Angler zückt Waffe *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/vatertags-streit-angler-zueckt-waffe-1.2982755

* Merkur.de 
Angler stirbt im Starnberger See *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayern/article155122338/Angler-stirbt-im-Starnberger-See.html

*Mutige Angler verhindern mögliches Sexualdelikt *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Lauenburg/Mutige-Angler-verhindern-moegliches-Sexualdelikt

* RP ONLINE 
Krefeld: Geheimtipp: Das Angler-Vereinslokal am Waldsee *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...-angler-vereinslokal-am-waldsee-aid-1.5959796

* Südwest Presse 
Ermstal/Dettingen Größte Forelle mit 1,45 Kilo *
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Groesste-Forelle-mit-1-45-Kilo;art5660,3823770

* Lokalkompass.de 
° Tolles Wetter auf der Ostsee *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/menden/leute/tolles-wetter-auf-der-ostsee-d651738.html

*Fische hatten keinen Appetit *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...e-hatten-keinen-appetit-22798-art1375579.html

* Nassauische Neue Presse 
Marius Hahn verteidigt Baustopp *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Marius-Hahn-verteidigt-Baustopp;art680,1999217

*Fischer starten Saison mit Angelevent *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startsei...rten-Saison-mit-Angelevent-_arid,1372035.html

*Gruseliger Fund in Vlotho: Spuren eines grausamen Verbrechens? Angler findet menschliche ...  *
http://www.focus.de/regional/nordrh...schliche-knochen-am-weserufer_id_5510582.html

*Unerlaubt mit dem Auto zum Angeln *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Unerlaubt-mit-dem-Auto-zum-Angeln;art774,9217838

*Vilsbiburg Nicole Aigner angelt den dicksten Karpfen *
http://www.idowa.de/inhalt.vilsbibu...fen.5efcbb4b-c5fd-4132-8789-89cc1e0ce072.html

*Die Großen beißen in der Nachspielzeit *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/20160508/anangeln-die-grossen-beissen-in-der-nachspielzeit

*Franzosen aus Bonnétable erleben ereignisreiche Tage in Twistringen *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/twistringen-ort47316/heidepark-sportplatz-6381843.html

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
2250 Jungaale in Hude in Gewässern ausgesetzt *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/gander...2250-jungaale-in-hude-in-gewassern-ausgesetzt

*Polizei schnappt sich Schwarzangler *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/20160510/fischwilderei-polizei-schnappt-sich-schwarzangler

* SÜDKURIER Online 
Villingen-Schwenningen/St. Georgen Fischsterben gibt Rätsel auf *
http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...ach-gibt-weiter-Raetsel-auf;art417930,8700982

*Höhere Preise und Einschränkungen: Fischen am Chiemsee ein "Luxus"? *
http://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/c...aenkungen-fischen-chiemsee-luxus-6388085.html

* Derwesten.de 
Diebe hatten wenig Freude an den Lachsforellen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...g-freude-an-den-lachsforellen-id11791424.html

*Das Angeln lockt die Jugendlichen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-lockt-die-jugendlichen-20904-art1374420.html

*Mit den Fischern zum Angeln – und mit Bildern von Miró im Hotel *
http://www.abendblatt.de/reise/arti...Angeln-und-mit-Bildern-von-Miro-im-Hotel.html

*Das stinkt zum Himmel Rätselhaftes Fischsterben in Wilhelmsburg *
http://www.nordkurier.de/ueckermuende/raetselhaftes-fischsterben-in-wilhelmsburg-1022468505.html

*Zwei Angler verursachten Feuer am See *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/holsteini...ler-verursachten-feuer-am-see-id13650406.html

*Im Volksbad schwimmen tote Fische *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/im-volksbad-schwimmen-tote-fische-3392722.html

*Unerwarteter Fang: Angler zieht Fisch aus dem Wasser - ohne zu wissen, dass er damit sein ... *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...-er-damit-sein-leben-riskiert_id_5521377.html

* Mittelbayerische 
Die Angler wollen ein Pilotprojekt *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...wollen-ein-pilotprojekt-22393-art1377471.html

*Angler laden zum Pfingstangeln im Jeuchental *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...m-Pfingstangeln-im-Jeuchental;art8101,4477449

*Heger und Jäger der Erf-Fische *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art4019,4094638

* Volksstimme 
Gesucht wird die Idylle *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/angelverein-gesucht-wird-die-idylle

*Dieter Heinrich auf dem Thron *
http://www.onetz.de/mitterteich/ver...7-dieter-heinrich-auf-dem-thron-d1668102.html

*Australien: Böse Überraschung für Angler - Dorsch hat giftige Beute im Maul *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/...dorsch-hat-giftige-beute-im-maul-6849916.html

*Stützmauer bekommt wieder Halt *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/stuetzmauer-bekommt-wieder-halt-3395815.html

* Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen 
«Z' Lungere atroffe»: Beim Angeln *
http://www.srf.ch/radio-srf-musikwelle/dorfplatz/z-lungere-atroffe-beim-angeln

* Soester Anzeiger 
Angeln: Spannung bis zum Biss *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/soest/angeln-spannung-biss-6400994.html

*  chiemgau24.de 
Großeinsatz der Rettungskräfte in Tacherting - Angler in See gefallen?  *
http://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/t...aefte-tacherting-angler-gefallen-6403460.html

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Buntes Treiben am Miersdorfer See *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Dahme-Spreewald/Buntes-Treiben-am-Miersdorfer-See

* Neu-Isenburger Neue Presse 
Nachtangeln am Staudenweiher Die Fische ließen auf sich warten *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Die-Fische-liessen-auf-sich-warten;art688,2012297

*Vermisstensuche mit glücklichem Ende *
http://www.traunsteiner-tagblatt.de...suche-mit-gluecklichem-Ende-_arid,272852.html

*"Petri Heil" beim ASV Altenkirchen *
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/47873--petri-heil--beim-asv-altenkirchen

*Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin *
http://www.maz-online.de/Home/Polizei/Gerangel-am-Tornowsee-bei-Neuruppin

*Hobby: Angler setzen sich für Artenschutz ein *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsch...ch-fuer-artenschutz-ein_a_31,0,407048956.html

*Begeisterte Angler *
http://www.onetz.de/tirschenreuth-in-der-oberpfalz/vermischtes/begeisterte-angler-d1669044.html

*Ohne Fische droht Kloake *
http://www.onetz.de/amberg-in-der-o...weiher-ohne-fische-droht-kloake-d1669039.html

*Die Hechte angeln seit 20 Jahren *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gelsenkirchen/die-hechte-angeln-seit-20-jahren-aimp-id11835869.html

* 107.7 Radio Hagen 
Hagener Angler wollen am Samstag wieder die Volme säubern. *
http://www.107.7radiohagen.de/hagen...n/archive/2016/05/18/article/-f9c4a209af.html

*Zelten am Stausee Quitzdorf verboten *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/zelten-am-stausee-quitzdorf-verboten-3398615.html

*Bei Regen beißen die Fische erst recht *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/o...en-beissen-die-fische-erst-recht_16910834.htm

* Boyens Medien (Pressemitteilung) (Abonnement) 
Mehr Fang als gedacht *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/mehr-fang-als-gedacht.html

*Fischwilderei in der Murg *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/goerwihl/fischwilderei-in-der-murg--122209804.html

*Harry-Brandt-Gedächtnisangeln *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/harry-brandt-gedaechtnisangeln.html

* tz.de 
Warum stürzte der Angler (†64) in die Isar? *
https://www.tz.de/muenchen/stadt/bogenhausen-ort43345/warum-stuerzte-angler-64-isar-6415328.html

*Jugendliche Angler aus Blumberg zu Gast am Dürbheimer Weiher *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...erbheimer-Weiher-_arid,10454565_toid,650.html

*Angler der Schleizer Region bringen 6600 junge Bachforellen in die Gewässer *
http://schleiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leb...junge-Bachforellen-in-die-Gewaesser-373859748

*Angler feiern Neueröffnung des Weihers *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...iern-Neueroeffnung-des-Weihers;art805,4480989

*Rottweil: Angeln ist mehr "als den Wurm ins Wasser zu hängen" *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.b99f0d72-710a-4a42-bd23-af00c61cce18.html

* Berner Zeitung 
«Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig *
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/Spassfischen-ist-verboten-aber-gaengig/story/13388456

*Mit Karpfen Trophäe geangelt *
http://www.onetz.de/eslarn/sport/jo...l-mit-karpfen-trophaee-geangelt-d1669601.html

* Hamburger Abendblatt 
Hamburg ist die Hochburg der Innenstadt-Angler *
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ha...g-ist-die-Hochburg-der-Innenstadt-Angler.html

*Toter Angler: Familie sucht sein Auto *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/muenchen/zentrum/toter-angler-familie-sucht-sein-auto-6417713.html

*Schwere Vorwürfe gegen Revierförster *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Schwere-Vorwuerfe-gegen-Revierfoerster

*Schwerstarbeit im Paradies *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ck/schwerstarbeit-im-paradies-id11844204.html

*Sechsmal Landrats-Pokal geholt *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1483832

*Süffiges Bier für dicksten Fisch *
https://www.onetz.de/friedenfels/freizeit/sueffiges-bier-fuer-dicksten-fisch-d1669992.html

* BILD 
Skelettierte Hand | Angler finden Leichenteil in Riesenwels *
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/leiche/angler-finden-hand-in-riesenwels-45914468.bild.html

*Besorgte Angler in Celle *
http://m-maenner.de/2016/05/cruising-in-celle/

*Linxer Angler zeigen zu wenig Engagement *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/linxer-angler-zeigen-zu-wenig-engagement

*Neues Heft - Ansichten eines Anglers *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/neues-heft-ansichten-eines-anglers-1.3001967

*Oberster Angler auf Stimmenfang *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/achim-ort44553/oberster-angler-stimmenfang-6427742.html

*Plessaer Angler gehen gemeinsam auf Forellenfang *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...en-gemeinsam-auf-Forellenfang;art1059,5474979

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Abgesenkte Delme verärgert Angler in Delmenhorst *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delmen...esenkte-delme-verargert-angler-in-delmenhorst

* Badische Zeitung 
Der Vogel mit dem Wundernetz in den Beinen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/der-vogel-mit-dem-wundernetz-in-den-beinen--122323241.html

*Dicker Fang in Brandenburg: Angler fischt bei Rathenow 70-Kilo-Wels aus der Havel *
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...ow-70-kilo-wels-aus-der-havel_id_5564181.html

* FOCUS Online 
Anglerturnier in Florida: 157 Kilogramm! Angler macht den Fang seines Lebens und bringt ... *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...ringt-zuschauer-zum-ausrasten_id_5557623.html

*Ostfrieslands Angler setzen Jung-Aale aus *
http://harlinger.de/Nachrichten/artikelnr/38158

*Bad Dübens Angelfreunde sauer: Essensreste laden immer wieder im Obermühlenteich *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Bad-Dueben...sreste-laden-immer-wieder-im-Obermuehlenteich

* shz.de 
Angler wachen über Angler *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/angler-wachen-ueber-angler-id13788381.html

*Reinhold Buchinger siegt bei Hegefischen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...r-siegt-bei-hegefischen-20991-art1382686.html

*Wolfgang Hümbeli (65) angelte sich hier Ärger mit dem Fischereiaufseher: Keilerei statt Petri Heil *
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/an...enen-keilerei-statt-petri-heil-id5076172.html

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Darum hat der Wels-Angler alles richtig gemacht *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Darum-hat-der-Wels-Angler-alles-richtig-gemacht

*Fischer fordern mehr Tierschutz *
http://www.bauernzeitung.ch/news-archiv/2016/fischer-fordern-mehr-tierschutz/

* Neue Luzerner Zeitung 
Kinder sollen Fischerei-Kurs besuchen *
http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...ollen-Fischerei-Kurs-besuchen;art46447,745333

*Freizeittipp für Naturfreunde *
https://www.onetz.de/schwandorf-in-...-freizeittipp-fuer-naturfreunde-d1667348.html

*Fliegenfischen in der unteren Lohr *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art4016,4094481

*Schnupperaktion des Kreisfischereivereins stößt auf großes Interesse – Einige Karpfen am Haken *
http://www.onetz.de/neustadt-an-der...teresse-einige-karpfen-am-haken-d1667929.html

*Zehn Gründe, warum Angeln cool ist *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/pano...e-warum-angeln-cool-ist-21934-art1378499.html

* Mittelbayerische 
Diese Prominenten lieben das Angeln *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/foto...inenten-lieben-das-angeln-22068-gal31606.html

*Vorbereitung auf Fischereischein-Prüfung *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/angelfreunde-vorbereitung-auf-fischereischein-pruefung

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Vereinsarbeit: Echte Profis an der Angel *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Echte-Profis-an-der-Angel-id37889137.html

* Derwesten.de 
Von Aal bis Zander *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...der-region/von-aal-bis-zander-id11854351.html

*Richtig fischen lernen beim Fishing Camp *
https://www.tips.at/news/schenkenfelden/land-leute/345867-richtig-fischen-lernen-beim-fishing-camp

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
„Angler haben den nötigen Respekt“ *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Angler-und-der-noetige-Respekt-vor-Fischen

*30-Jähriger wurde beim Angeln erwischt – eine Erlaubnis hatte er dafür nicht *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...rlaubnis-hatte-er-dafuer-nicht;art1172,371498

*Zeltlager der Jungfischer am Stausee *
http://www.onetz.de/trausnitz/vermi...ager-der-jungfischer-am-stausee-d1671461.html

*Schney bei Lichtenfels: Angler verprügelt 19-Jährigen *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/li...ngler-verpruegelt-19-Jaehrigen;art220,1900350

*Aggressiver Angler: Mann schlägt Sohn seines Freundes *http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/licht...chlaegt-Sohn-seines-Freundes;art83428,4873027

*Notoperation: Angler finden schwer verletzten Münsteraner *
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...n-angler-finden-schwer-verletzten-munsteraner


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Fliegenfischen als Abenteuer: Wie Kinder die Natur überlisten *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Wie-Kinder-die-Natur-ueberlisten;art680,2034826

*Ein Tag am Kleinsee gehört allein den Nachwuchs-Anglern *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-allein-den-Nachwuchs-Anglern;art1051,5479918

*Aufklären ist besser als Bestrafen *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1486929

*Politiker wollen Angelverbot im Norden kippen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sch...iker-wollen-Angelverbot-im-Norden-kippen.html

*Angelsportverein in Dietzenbach lockt Kinder und Jugendliche mit Schnupperangebot *
https://www.op-online.de/region/die...der-jugendliche-schnupperangebot-6449084.html

*Investorengeld für oberösterreichische Angler-App *
http://derstandard.at/2000037955845/Investorengeld-fuer-oberoesterreichishe-Angler-App

*Am Ammersee: Angler entdeckt leblose Person im Wasser *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ser.d77a1631-e33f-435d-abbf-bfb12d57492b.html

*Reichertshofener zieht riesigen Waller an Land *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/reichertshofener-zieht-riesigen-waller-an-land-1.5233643


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*29 Kandidaten bestehen Fischerprüfung 29 Kandidaten bestehen Fischerprüfung *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...aten-bestehen-Fischerpruefung;art8137,4492199

*Bonafide-Manager im Video-InterviewFischfonds? „Die Idee kam mir beim Angeln“ *
http://www.dasinvestment.com/nc/inv...6/01/fischfonds-die-idee-kam-mir-beim-angeln/

* Golf.de Deutschlands größte Golfwebseite 
"Dann muss man halt angeln gehen" Lars Riedel *
http://www.golf.de/publish/panorama/panorama-news/60109671/dann-muss-man-halt-angeln-gehen

*Der Wels – Ein wahres Flussmonster? *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/fuhlsbuettel/sport/der-wels-ein-wahres-flussmonster-d32518.html

* Schwäbische Zeitung 
Im kroatischen Naturpark lässt es sich gut angeln *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...s-sich-gut-angeln-_arid,10463254_toid,60.html

*Kinder entdecken das Angeln *
http://www.supersonntag-web.de/wisl...enberg/49790/Kinder_entdecken_das_Angeln.html

* mittelhessen.de 
Auf der Bade-Insel Angeln lernen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...er-Bade-Insel-Angeln-lernen-_arid,697888.html

* Augsburger Allgemeine 
Jubiläum: Angeln – Ruhe, Geduld und vor allem Kameradschaft *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...d-und-vor-allem-Kameradschaft-id38009167.html

* 
  Nordbayern.de 
Adjiri Odametey: Spielen oder sogar angeln?  
*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/hoechstadt/adjiri-odametey-spielen-oder-sogar-angeln-1.5247730

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Für das zweite Vereinsjahrhundert gerüstet *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Fuer-das-zweite-Vereinsjahrhundert-geruestet

* Main-Post 
Junge Fischer können mehr als angeln *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Junge-Fischer-koennen-mehr-als-angeln;art218,1921710

*Erstaunliche 80 Meter Wurfweite *
http://www.onetz.de/freudenberg/ver...erstaunliche-80-meter-wurfweite-d1673594.html

*Angler feiern am Riedbachweiher *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...m-Riedbachweiher-_arid,10465758_toid,650.html

*Dietfurt: Sportangler organisieren Königsfischen nach neuem Modus 40 Teilnehmer werfen ihre ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/b...eht-den-dicksten-Fisch-an-Land;art601,3227732

*„Für eine Überraschung gut“ *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...r-eine-ueberraschung-gut-aimp-id11897357.html

*Wütender Anwohner Angler mit Waffe bedroht *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/angler-mit-waffe-bedroht-0923111106.html

*Auerbacher Angler haben in 50 Jahren viel geschaffen *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...-haben-in-50-jahren-viel-geschaffen-1.5259342

* Lausitzer Rundschau 
Cottbuser Angler feiern 25-Jähriges *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Cottbuser-Angler-feiern-25-Jaehriges;art1049,5487180

*Nachwuchs ist schwer zu ködern *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/nachwuchs-ist-schwer-zu-koedern-3418662.html

* Schwarzwälder Bote 
Zwei Männer beim illegalen Angeln am Eisweiher erwischt *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ngeln-am-Eisweiher-erwischt;art372461,8756814

* Die Harke - Nienburger Zeitung (Registrierung) 
Angeln oder nicht Angeln? *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokales-6/46344/Angeln_oder_nicht_Angeln.html

*Dreetzer angeln auch Erinnerungen *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Dreetzer-angeln-auch-Erinnerungen

* Onetz.de 
Zehn Karpfen an den Angeln *
http://www.onetz.de/auerbach-in-der...jahr-zehn-karpfen-an-den-angeln-d1675519.html

* Hannoversche Allgemeine 
Ist Angeln künftig verboten? *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...en-sorgt-fuer-Aerger-Ist-Angeln-bald-verboten

*Angeln wird in Marienberg zum neuen Familiensport *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...rg-zum-neuen-Familiensport-artikel9548229.php

*Umwelt: Angler fürchten Verbote für ihr Hobby *
http://www.focus.de/regional/hannover/umwelt-angler-fuerchten-verbote-fuer-ihr-hobby_id_5635152.html

* nachrichten.at 
Die Anglerei wird immer digitaler *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...e-Anglerei-wird-immer-digitaler;art69,2261132

* Volksstimme 
Jagd nach Zander & Co. *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/profi-hilft-jagd-nach-zander-amp-co

* NDR.de 
Angler fürchten Verbote an Flüssen und Seen *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...aturschutz-Leitfaden-einfangen,angler236.html

*Richtige Köder für das Angeln auf Schleie *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gera/ratgeber/richtige-koeder-fuer-das-angeln-auf-schleie-d61181.html

*Angler wütend auf die Politik *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/hamburg/article156261379/Angler-wuetend-auf-die-Politik.html

*Angler mit Geduld am Ende *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region_artikel,-Angler-mit-Geduld-am-Ende-_arid,1399470.html

* Westfälische Nachrichten 
Grundschule und Angelverein : Kinder entdecken Artenvielfalt *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...nd-Angelverein-Kinder-entdecken-Artenvielfalt

*Schon ab 4 Uhr morgens beim Angeln *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...uhr-morgens-beim-angeln-20904-art1392293.html

*Der „Brucker Karpfen“ ist 25 Jahre alt *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...arpfen-ist-25-jahre-alt-22388-art1392138.html

* WESER-KURIER online 
Kommentar: Gängelei *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region_artikel,-Kommentar-Gaengelei-_arid,1399469.html

*Fußball-Held Klaus Augenthaler fängt 2,20 Meter-Fisch *
http://www.news.de/promis/855641692...-klaus-augenthaler-faengt-2-20-meter-fisch/1/

* KREISZEITUNG Böblinger Bote (Registrierung) 
Marcel Lang angelt schwersten Fisch *
http://www.krzbb.de/krz_50_111110065-13-_Marcel-Lang-angelt-schwersten-Fisch.html

*Kinder angeln in der Nacht *
http://www.onetz.de/immenreuth/verm...unde-kinder-angeln-in-der-nacht-d1676235.html

*Auf der Jagd nach dem Monsterfisch *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de.../Auf-der-Jagd-nach-dem-Monsterfisch-288114993

*Dinkelscherben: Wie dieses Trio Jagd auf Schwarzfischer macht *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Jagd-auf-Schwarzfischer-macht-id38139267.html

*Ein riesiger Fang aus der Elbe *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/angeln-ein-riesiger-fang-aus-der-elbe

*Königsfischen: PETA zeigte 40 Angler an *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...eta-zeigte-40-angler-an-21164-art1393151.html

* svz.de 
Ostsee-Fangverbot: Angler laufen Sturm *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/meckle...angverbot-angler-laufen-sturm-id14018641.html

* NDR.de 
Angler lehnen Fischereiverbote vehement ab *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...n-Fischereiverbote-vehement-ab,angler244.html

* NDR.de 
Diepholz: Angler verliert Halt und stirbt im See *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...liert-Halt-und-stirbt-im-See,diepholz162.html

*Streit um das Königsfischen in Dietfurt *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...nigsfischen-in-dietfurt-21164-art1393151.html

*Von der Strömung mitgerissen | Angler (76) ertrinkt in der Weser *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/angeln/angler-ertrinkt-in-der-alten-weser-46379112.bild.html

* Schwäbische Zeitung 
Kinder werfen ihre Angeln aus *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-ihre-Angeln-aus-_arid,10473031_toid,581.html

*Jörg Kessler fängt den dicksten Fisch *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...n-dicksten-Fisch-_arid,10473112_toid,690.html

* Schwäbische Zeitung 
Petrijünger haben Fangglück *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...haben-Fangglueck-_arid,10473089_toid,650.html

* Mittelbayerische 
„Uns allen geht es nicht nur ums Angeln“ *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...es-nicht-nur-ums-angeln-22797-art1394203.html

* Main-Echo (Abonnement) (Blog) 
Angeln, reiten, zelten und sich verteidigen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3986,4137510

*Fischer feiern und werben *
http://www.np-coburg.de/lokal/kronach/kronach/Fischer-feiern-und-werben;art83426,4918146

*Hegefischen am Ziegeleiteich *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Teltow-Flaeming/Hegefischen-am-Ziegeleiteich

* inSüdthüringen.de 
Angeln ist die kürzeste Zeit im Vereinsleben *
https://www.insuedthueringen.de/lok...erzeste-Zeit-im-Vereinsleben;art83439,4918170

*Wegen Erpressung | Angler-Sheriff vom Süßen See verurteilt *
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/angler-sheriff-vom-suessen-see-verurteilt-46416266.bild.html

*Kärntner Fischer wollen nicht mehr im Regen angeln *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/k/kaernten/5031698/Forderung_Fischer-wollen-nicht-mehr-im-Regen-stehen

*Nachwuchssportler in Rethem tauschen Ball gegen Angel *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ortler-tauschen-ball-gegen-angel-6509027.html

* Onetz.de 
Fisch am Haken, die Natur im Blick *
https://www.onetz.de/wiesau/freizeit/fisch-am-haken-die-natur-im-blick-d1677563.html

*Angeln: Sportfischer angeln sich Titel *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/lokalsport/sportfischer-angeln-sich-titel_a_31,0,1686315468.html

*Barrierefrei angeln :: barrierefreier Steg am Teich Meusdorf eingeweiht *
http://www.info-tv-leipzig.de/mixed/allgemeines/barrierefrei-angeln/

*Mit 85 Jahren noch nicht alt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/mit-85-jahren-noch-nicht-alt-id14076416.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Landurlaub: Tourismus in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *
http://www.wz.de/home/reise/landurlaub-tourismus-in-mecklenburg-vorpommern-1.2214632

* Marbacher Zeitung 
Beilstein/Murr: Am Ende sind sie sicher fast einen Meter lang *
https://www.google.com/url?rct=j&sa...GU6REU&usg=AFQjCNGt64zuu19hdl2gejDmnQz_x1j_JQ

*Vorwürfe von PETA: Angler Klaus Augenthaler droht rechtlicher Ärger *
http://www.sport1.de/boulevard/2016...er-klaus-augenthaler-droht-rechtlicher-aerger

*Angler messen sich in Vehlgast und Rehfeld *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Angler-messen-sich-in-Vehlgast-und-Rehfeld

* Stadt-Panorama 
Taucher räumten im Bergsee auf *
http://www.stadt-panorama.de/ausgaben/moers/taucher-r-228-umten-im-bergsee-auf-aid-1.6078334

*Eyk Lillie fährt zur Weltmeisterschaft der Angler *
https://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim/lillie-faehrt-weltmeisterschaft-angler-6522801.html

*Angel-Einführung für Kinder *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/d...el-Einfuehrung-fuer-Kinder-_arid,1406924.html

*Verein will sich den Nachwuchs angeln *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Verein-will-sich-den-Nachwuchs-angeln;art677,2083298

*Eutingen: Viel getan, viel geschafft und vieles erreicht *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...cht.e4586587-d1d5-47fc-b431-7af66d88fc65.html

*Tierquälerei?: Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigt Anzeige gegen Hobby-Angler Augenthaler *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpf...austauf-anzeige-tierquaelerei-angeln-100.html

*Angeln verbindet und beruhigt die Jugendlichen *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...-und-beruhigt-die-Jugendlichen;art216,1974483

* Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e. V. (Pressemitteilung) 
Mit Rute und Neopren: Anders Angeln in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *
http://www.urlaubsnachrichten.de/20...pren-anders-angeln-in-mecklenburg-vorpommern/

*Angler holzen rigoros Äste am Altmain in Steinheim ab *
https://www.op-online.de/region/hanau/angler-holzen-rigoros-aeste-altmain-steinheim-6526502.html

* Mittelbayerische 
1. Pullinger Schule für Fliegenfischer *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ule-fuer-fliegenfischer-20993-art1397196.html

*Nach Angeln in der Donau: Augenthaler von Tierschützern angezeigt *
http://www.heimatzeitung.de/startse...Augenthaler-von-Tierschuetzern-angezeigt.html

* Onetz.de 
Der König ist eine Königin *
http://www.onetz.de/grafenwoehr/ver...hr-der-koenig-ist-eine-koenigin-d1679444.html

*Ehrungen, Wettangeln und Geselligkeit *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...und-Geselligkeit-_arid,10479672_toid,403.html

*Balingen - Lehrgang zur staatlichen Fischerprüfung *
http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/320907/Balingen-Lehrgang-zur-staatlichen-Fischerpruefung

*Geduldiger Angler löst Polizeieinsatz aus *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...gler-loest-Polizeieinsatz-aus;art8090,4500756

*Angeln in Bad Camberg: Anglerfest: Die Gäste kamen mit Gummistiefeln *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...Gaeste-kamen-mit-Gummistiefeln;art680,2087772

* Schwäbische Zeitung 
Immer mehr interessieren sich fürs Angeln *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ich-fuers-Angeln-_arid,10480814_toid,536.html

*Ferienspaß: Forellen im Teich mit Mais und Maden geködert *
http://www.nwzonline.de/tweelbaeke/...is-und-maden-gekoedert_a_31,0,1963427980.html

*Ferienspaß: Kinderlachen trotzt dem Regenwetter *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/l...trotzt-dem-regenwetter_a_31,0,1963411539.html

* Neckarquelle (Abonnement) 
35 Angler beim Kameradschaftsfischen in Aixheim *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_51_35474_35-Angler-beim-Kameradschaftsfischen-in-Aixheim.html

*Angler klagen: Kormorane fischen die Jeetze leer *
http://www.az-online.de/altmark/salzwedel/angler-klagen-kormorane-fischen-jeetze-leer-6455597.html

*Angler servieren Forellen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...,-Angler-servieren-Forellen-_arid,697095.html

*Diersheimer Dorfjubiläum: Angler basteln Wikingerausrüstung *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-obe...fjubilaeum-angler-basteln-wikingerausruestung

*Unfassbar: Behörden tappen nach Fischsterben in Brrgach im Dunkeln *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...erben-in-Brigach-im-Dunkeln;art372541,8738954

*Fischern und Anglern droht Vertreibung aus Schutzgebieten *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpom...-Anglern-droht-Vertreibung-aus-Schutzgebieten

* Frankenpost 
Pokal für Franziska Müller *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic.../Pokal-fuer-Franziska-Mueller;art2442,4883036

*Tierschützer zeigen Angler an *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...uetzer-zeigen-angler-an-22797-art1386432.html

* Lausitzer Rundschau 
Angler und Nabu kontra B 87-Plan *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spreewald/luebben/Angler-und-Nabu-kontra-B-87-Plan;art1058,5483168

* Ostsee Zeitung 
„Fisch des Jahres 2016“: Die dicksten Fische *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachrichten/MV-aktuell/Fisch-des-Jahres-2016-Die-dicksten-Fische

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Für das zweite Vereinsjahrhundert gerüstet *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Fuer-das-zweite-Vereinsjahrhundert-geruestet

*Schwippe-Angler haben Bachabschnitt naturnah gestaltet *
http://www.krzbb.de/krz_50_111104178-13-_Schwippe-Angler-haben-Bachabschnitt-naturnah-gestaltet.html

*Handewitt - Polizei: Als Angler getarnt: Litauer hat Bootsmotor und Baumaschinen im Auto versteckt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/schles...aumaschinen-im-auto-versteckt_id_5600158.html

*Kriminalität | Wilderer fischen mit Profi-Stellnetzen *
http://www.bild.de/regional/aktuelles/wilderer-fischen-mit-profistellnetzen-46159886.bild.html

*Nach Fischsterben an der Leine in Bennungen: Angler erstatten Anzeige *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/nach-fischsterben-an-der-leine-angler-erstatten-anzeige-24181640

*Ewald Loos und Erich Linder sind Ehrenvorsitzende der Angler *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Klaeranlagen-Seen;art769,9248639

*Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks plant Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt *
http://www.sat1regional.de/videos/a...-plant-angelverbot-im-fehmarnbelt-205715.html

*Angler mit Traumstart *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/murg/angler-mit-traumstart--122900926.html

*Wütender Anwohner Angler mit Waffe bedroht *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/angler-mit-waffe-bedroht-0923111106.html

* Nordbayern.de 
Auerbacher Angler haben in 50 Jahren viel geschaffen *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...-haben-in-50-jahren-viel-geschaffen-1.5259342

*Cottbuser Angler feiern 25-Jähriges *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Cottbuser-Angler-feiern-25-Jaehriges;art1049,5487180

*Noch lacht der Filmer über seinen Freund *
http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/...och-lacht-der-filmer-ueber-seinen-freund.html

* donaukurier.de 
Pförring: Preisschafkopfen, Hegefischen und bunter Festbetrieb erfreuen sich beim Pförringer ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/r...enger-begeistern-ihre-Besucher;art602,3228601

*Zahl der Nasen lässt hoffen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/laufenburg/zahl-der-nasen-laesst-hoffen--122952516.html

* baden online 
Petersee: Freistetter Angler dürfen weiter Angel auswerfen *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/petersee-freistetter-angler-duerfen-weiter-angel-auswerfen

* fehmarn24 
„Leben und leben lassen“ *
http://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/leben-leben-lassen-6480574.html

*Dreetzer angeln auch Erinnerungen *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Dreetzer-angeln-auch-Erinnerungen

* Merkur.de 
Passanten bespucken Angler, weil er eine Parkbank besetzte *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/fuerst...gler-weil-eine-parkbank-besetzte-6485505.html

*Ermittlungen nach nächtlichem Vorfall Hat Honorarkonsul Maltzahn Angler mit Waffe bedroht? *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/ho...ngler-mit-waffe-bedroht-haben-1423215506.html

* Volksstimme 
2000 Aale finden neue Heimat in der Bode *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/angelverein-2000-aale-finden-neue-heimat-in-der-bode

*Unglück Toter Angler aus der Domjüch geborgen *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/toter-angler-aus-der-domjuech-geborgen-1523241506.html

* BundesUmweltPortal 
Gero Hocker: Misstrauenskultur gegen Jäger und Angler wird fortgesetzt – Geplante Verordnung ... *
http://www.bundesumweltportal.de/ni...nte-verordnung-schraenkt-angelrechte-ein.html

* Lokalkompass.de 
Nicht nur Angler fangen Fische ! *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/hattingen/natur/nicht-nur-angler-fangen-fische-d667771.html

*Bäumer: Naturschutzverordnung gleicht Misstrauensvotum gegen Niedersachsens Angler *
http://www.bundesumweltportal.de/ni...trauensvotum-gegen-niedersachsens-angler.html

*Angeln wird in Marienberg zum neuen Familiensport *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...rg-zum-neuen-Familiensport-artikel9548229.php

*Vermeintliche Diebe bedroht: Ermittlungen gegen Abgeordneten *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...Diebe-bedroht-Ermittlungen-gegen-Abgeordneten

* Volksstimme 
Jagd nach Zander & Co. *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/profi-hilft-jagd-nach-zander-amp-co

*Klötzer Angler wollen Zusammenschluss *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/fusion-kloetzer-angler-wollen-zusammenschluss

*Angler befürchten Einschränkungen ihres Hobbys *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/regionales/20825345_Angler-befuerchten-Einschraenkungenihres-Hobbys.html

*Skelletierte Hand im Magen von Wels in der Elbe: Angler entdeckten menschliche Hand *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/gefraes...nntnisse-ueber-die-hand-im-welsmagen-24238604

*Rettungsaktion: Tausende Muscheln vor sicherem Tod bewahrt *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...n-vor-sicherem-Tod-bewahrt;art1222876,3882859

*Angler macht im Adolfosee den Fang seines Lebens *
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...im-adolfosee-den-fang-seines-lebens-1.1383851

* Mittelbayerische 
Schon ab 4 Uhr morgens beim Angeln *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...uhr-morgens-beim-angeln-20904-art1392293.html

*Verbände: Angler diskutieren geplante Fischereiverbote in der Ostsee *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...ischereiverbote-in-der-ostsee_id_5646257.html

*Agrarminister gegen Angelverbot in Meeresschutzgebieten *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/meckl...egen-Angelverbot-in-Meeresschutzgebieten.html

*Heringe nicht nur im Zeltboden *
http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wis...fen/50007/Heringe_nicht_nur_im_Zeltboden.html

*Notfälle: Angler ertrinkt in Weyhe *
http://www.focus.de/regional/niedersachsen/notfaelle-angler-ertrinkt-in-weyhe_id_5647855.html

* Lausitznews.de 
Angler-Utensilien entwendet *
http://www.lausitznews.de/pressebericht_17149.html

*"Von wegen schmeckt nicht" *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1492099

*Pokal für den Prachtkarpfen *
http://www.onetz.de/oberviechtach/freizeit/pokal-fuer-den-prachtkarpfen-d1676699.html

*Mönchweiler: Kein Fischerhock ohne Forellen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...len.9ad9e77f-4169-4847-8203-651cf8eccac8.html

*Pendelbus fährt zum Seefest der Angler *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/ma...-faehrt-zum-Seefest-der-Angler;art768,9264807

*Angeln: Sportfischer angeln sich Titel *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/lokalsport/sportfischer-angeln-sich-titel_a_31,0,1686315468.html

*Königskette für Theo Baumann *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Koenigskette-fuer-Theo-Baumann;art218,1960307

* t-online.de 
Damit hat der Angler wohl nicht gerechnet *
http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/...amit-hat-der-angler-wohl-nicht-gerechnet.html

*Mit 85 Jahren noch nicht alt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/mit-85-jahren-noch-nicht-alt-id14076416.html

* FOCUS Online 
"Das ist ein Verbrechen!": Angeber-Angler posieren mit ihrem Fang - dann schlägt die Tierwelt zurück *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...schlaegt-die-tierwelt-zurueck_id_5671039.html

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Fischereiverein Delmenhorst feiert 120-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delmen...rein-delmenhorst-feiert-120-jahriges-bestehen

*Moers: DLRG-Taucher räumen im Bergsee auf *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/moers/dlrg-taucher-raeumen-im-bergsee-auf-aid-1.6076225

* BILD 
Hobby-Angler Manuel Konrad | Dynamos dicker Fischer *
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden/dynamo-dresden/dicker-fisch-46524178.bild.html

*Angler fischt 1,85-Meter-Fisch aus beliebtem Badesee *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/wolfra...85-meter-fisch-beliebtem-badesee-6519862.html

*Eyk Lillie fährt zur Weltmeisterschaft der Angler *
https://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim/lillie-faehrt-weltmeisterschaft-angler-6522801.html

*Riedsee bietet Idylle für Angler *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ylle-fuer-Angler-_arid,10478019_toid,694.html

*Jubiläumsfest am Weiher: Birkenfelder Angler sind seit 50 Jahren aktiv *
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-sind-seit-50-jahren-aktiv-_arid,1507194.html

*Agrarminister gegen Angelverbot in Meeresschutzgebieten Fischen nach Wählerstimmen *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...chaft-Leserbriefe/Fischen-nach-Waehlerstimmen

*Angler holzen rigoros Äste am Altmain in Steinheim ab *
https://www.op-online.de/region/hanau/angler-holzen-rigoros-aeste-altmain-steinheim-6526502.html

*Petri Heil in Griesheim | „Diesen Monster-Fisch haben wir gerade aus dem Main gezogen!“ *
http://www.bild.de/bild-plus/region...534126,var=x,view=conversionToLogin.bild.html

*Augenthaler zu Peta-Anzeige: “Dann darf es keine Angler mehr geben.” *
https://www.tvaktuell.com/augenthaler-zu-peta-anzeige-dann-darf-es-keine-angler-mehr-geben-179303/

*Angler feiern Sommer *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...tikel,-Angler-feiern-Sommer-_arid,711263.html

*Angler feiern am Elta-Weiher „nahrhaftes Feschtle“ *
http://www.schwaebische.de/mediathe...a-Weiher-„nahrhaftes-Feschtle“-_toid,705.html

*Deutsch-französische Angler-Freundschaft lebt *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...he-Angler-Freundschaft-lebt;art372541,8784938

*Angeln in Bad Camberg: Anglerfest: Die Gäste kamen mit Gummistiefeln *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...Gaeste-kamen-mit-Gummistiefeln;art680,2087772

*Grausiger Fund im Kreis Sigmaringen: Angler entdeckt Leiche in der Donau *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...nau.241ec802-642f-4cd9-b5ff-a175bc093038.html

*Angler freuen sich über Spende für Naturschutzprojekte http://www.badische-zeitung.de/eich...ende-fuer-naturschutzprojekte--124313428.html*

* Grafschafter Nachrichten 
Mühlenteich Uelsen füllt sich langsam wieder *
http://www.gn-online.de/nachrichten/muehlenteich-uelsen-fuellt-sich-langsam-wieder-157532.html

*Ferienspaß: Forellen im Teich mit Mais und Maden geködert *
http://www.nwzonline.de/tweelbaeke/...is-und-maden-gekoedert_a_31,0,1963427980.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nicht nur mit der Angel unterwegs *
http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/lokales/schwaebisch_hall/art1223143,3909485

* svz.de 
Ein Hobby fürs Leben *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/ein-hobby-fuers-leben-id14169146.html

*Inklusionsangeln mit Flüchtlingskindern *
http://www.hier-luebeck.de/veranstaltungen/inklusionsangeln-mit-fluechtlingskindern/

*Fische fangen ist wie Tore schießen Angeln liegt bei Kindern voll im Trend *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/738996/angeln-liegt-bei-kindern-voll-im-trend

*Petri Heil! *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/sport/euro2016_artikel,-Petri-Heil-_arid,1411528.html

*Wie man sich Vereinsmitglieder angelt  *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/wie-man-sich-vereinsmitglieder-angelt-3435604.html

* Merkur.de 
Keine Gnade für Schwarzfischer *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/freising/allershausen/keine-gnade-fuer-schwarzfischer-6544233.html

* Boyens Medien (Pressemitteilung) (Abonnement) 
Damen angeln im Moor *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/damen-angeln-im-moor.html

*Sportfischerverein feiert Jubiläum: Seit 45 Jahren in Lindlarer Gewässern *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...it-45-jahren-in-lindlarer-gewaessern-24347366

*Wasserpflanzen machen sich auf Gladbecker Teichen breit *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...-auf-gladbecker-teichen-breit-id11980857.html

*Kein Interesse – Feier zum Jubiläum der Angler fällt aus *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpom...sse-Feier-zum-Jubilaeum-der-Angler-faellt-aus

* Lausitzer Rundschau 
Nachwuchs entdeckt Liebe zum Angeln *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...chs-entdeckt-Liebe-zum-Angeln;art1058,5506891

* kreiszeitung.de 
Sportfischer-Verein lädt Kinder in den Ferien zum Angeln ein *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...eine-ausbeute-aber-grosser-spass-6548179.html

* caravan-news.de 
Promis am Haken *
http://caravan-news.de/news.php?newsid=368015

* shz.de 
Angeln, Segeln und Safari *
http://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt/kina/angeln-segeln-und-safari-id14201376.html

*Angeln ist ihre Leidenschaft *
http://www.neckar-chronik.de/Nachri...-am-Wochenende-ihr-Fuenfjaehriges-294475.html

* Mitteldeutsche Zeitung 
Angeln mit Handicap: Anglerverein kämpft für Barrierefreiheit am Geiseltalsee *
http://www.mz-web.de/saalekreis/ang...uer-barrierefreiheit-am-geiseltalsee-24354232

*Angeln – ein Hobby mit "Biss" *
http://www1.wdr.de/verbraucher/freizeit/angelnimtrend-100.html

*Kinder können Angeln lernen *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Kinder-koennen-Angeln-lernen-_arid,10485748_toid,290.html

* RP ONLINE 
Krefeld: "Angeln ist wie Schach spielen: Taktik ist alles" *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...schach-spielen-taktik-ist-alles-aid-1.6107472

* Ostfriesen-Zeitung 
Angler bangen um ihr Hobby *
https://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/204579/Angler-bangen-um-ihr-Hobby

* svz.de 
Angler sind in heller Aufregung *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/angler-sind-in-heller-aufregung-id14220236.html

* MOPO24 
Fishbra: Wenn Frauen angeln gehen... *
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/trend...-frauen-die-einen-fisch-als-bh-benutzen-71170

* Nordwest-Zeitung 
Angeln: Drei-Pfund-Döbel schnappt sich das Schwimmbrot *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...t-sich-das-schwimmbrot_a_31,0,2353207522.html

*Fischerei- und Gewässerschutzverein Steinheim: Am Ende nur zufriedene Gesichter *
http://www.marbacher-zeitung.de/inh...ter.0823e476-2dbf-4724-98b3-7720b5df41d0.html

* Allgemeine Zeitung 
Angelsportverein Ludwigshöhe feiert 50. Geburtstag mit Fischerfest *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...rt-50-geburtstag-mit-fischerfest_17078092.htm

* NÖN Online 
Rosenkrieg: Rufmord mit „Fisch-Massaker“? *
http://www.noen.at/horn/anglerverein-altenburg-rosenkrieg-rufmord-mit-fisch-massaker/17.965.936

* MarktSpiegel 
PETA zeigt Erlanger Angler wegen Tierquälerei an *
http://www.marktspiegel.de/nuernber...ger-angler-wegen-tierquaelerei-an-d19170.html

*Einzug der Regenbogenforelle *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/einzug-der-regenbogenforelle-3442878.html

* WESER-KURIER online 
Angler wollen Alte Aller anschließen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...en-Alte-Aller-anschliessen-_arid,1417160.html

*Angler kommen nur unter Auflagen zum Zuge *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...n-nur-unter-Auflagen-zum-Zuge;art1054,5519414

* Derwesten.de 
Angeln ist Tradition und Gemeinschaft *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/arnsberg/angeln-ist-tradition-und-gemeinschaft-id12004474.html

* svz.de 
Skater-Biathlon, Angeln für Kinder und Singen unter der Linde *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...er-und-singen-unter-der-linde-id14276996.html

*Jüngster Teilnehmer ist der Größte *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/angelerlebnis-juengster-teilnehmer-ist-der-groesste

*Auf den Köder kommt es an *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Jugendanglerfest-2016-in-Toeplitz

*Angler hoffen auf Aale *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wolmirstedt/tonloch-elbeu-angler-hoffen-auf-aale

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Peta zeigt Osnabrücker Ferienpass-Angel-Aktion an *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...-zeigt-osnabrucker-ferienpass-angel-aktion-an

* Mittelbayerische 
Der Fischerkönig ist aus Wackersdorf *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...nig-ist-aus-wackersdorf-22394-art1405379.html

* inFranken.de 
Aischer Jungfischer bringen Gästen von der Lebenshilfe das Angeln bei *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...der-Lebenshilfe-das-Angeln-bei;art215,2024822

* Nordbayern.de 
Lebenshilfe: Gelebte Inklusion beim Angeln am Hofsee *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/hoe...bte-inklusion-beim-angeln-am-hofsee-1.5353755

* op-online.de 
Angeln für den guten Zweck in Klein-Auheim *
http://www.op-online.de/region/hanau/angeln-guten-zweck-klein-auheim-6581827.html

* Westdeutsche Zeitung 
Schwarz-Angeln in Gustorf nimmt zu *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/rhein-kreis-neuss/neuss/schwarz-angeln-in-gustorf-nimmt-zu-1.2233895

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
27 Kinder genießen Tag am Angelteich in Falkenburg *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/gander...der-geniessen-tag-am-angelteich-in-falkenburg

*Gersdorf: Verein macht Hegebach fit fürs Angeln *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...-Hegebach-fit-fuers-Angeln-artikel9580651.php

*Neuer Kurs für Angler beginnt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...r-Kurs-fuer-Angler-beginnt-artikel9580733.php

*Vogtländer macht großen Fang *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...laender-macht-grossen-Fang-artikel9580724.php

* Onetz.de 
Könige mit Angelruten *
http://www.onetz.de/nittenau/vermis...ert-fest-koenige-mit-angelruten-d1684078.html

*Ausflugsziel für Rollstuhlfahrer Angeln mit Handicap ist am Latzigsee kein Problem mehr *
http://www.nordkurier.de/pasewalk/a...m-latzigsee-kein-problem-mehr-2024008307.html

* Langeoog News 
Erneut erfolgreiches Kinder-Angeln *
http://www.langeoognews.de/langeoog...ngeln-16408/fb94bf2877501978c7960d6c80fd6691/

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Petriheil mit Fang-Garantie *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Teltow-Flaeming/Petriheil-mit-Fang-Garantie

*Camping in Hanekenfähr: Mallorcawetter im Karpfenweg *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/artikel/746992/mallorcawetter-beim-camping-in-lingen

*Angelsportverein Matzenbach bereichert das ... *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...s-Fichtenauer-Vereinsleben;art1223081,3936718

* www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de 
Kleines Wiesental Wollwerkstatt, Angeln und Modellflugzeug fliegen *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...gen.21622a96-1da8-458f-96e5-585e94c9e62a.html

*Lebensraum „Wasser“ im Fokus *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/schwandorf/lebensraum-wasser-im-fokus-21415-art1407807.html

*Ruhe ist gar schöner als der dickste Fischfang *
https://www.rga.de/lokales/hueckeswagen/ruhe-schoener-dickste-fischfang-6603959.html

*Fische und Angeln als Schulfach *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/jung...nd-angeln-als-schulfach-21989-art1408089.html

*Glindes Angler erhalten Gewässer *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/schoenebeck/fischerfest-glindes-angler-erhalten-gewaesser

*Angeln mit Bambusstab und Korken *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...angeln-mit-bambusstab-und-korken_17117747.htm

*SVZ-Vereinsserie: „Wir nehmen jeden Fisch an Angel“ *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/wir-nehmen-jeden-fisch-an-angel-id14360086.html

*Alex Manninger übers Angeln und England *
http://www.11freunde.de/interview/alex-manninger-uebers-angeln-und-england

*Nachtangeln-So überlisten Sie die sonst so trägen Fische *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/jena/nat...n-sie-die-sonst-so-traegen-fische-d62137.html

* Leipziger Volkszeitung 
Petri heil! Schnupperangeln am Schnaditzer Schlossteich *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Bad-Dueben/Petri-heil!-Schnupperangeln-am-Schnaditzer-Schlossteich

* Leipziger Volkszeitung 
Windhose zerstört vier Jahre Vereinsarbeit der Thallwitzer Angler *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Wurzen/Windhose-zerstoert-vier-Jahre-Vereinsarbeit-der-Thallwitzer-Angler

*Von Angeln bis Zeltlager *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Von-Angeln-bis-Zeltlager;art765,9300799

*Nacht-Angeln der Junioren *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...-Nacht-Angeln-der-Junioren-_arid,1424145.html

*Mit einem gutem Fang in die Sommerferien *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeuts...utem-fang-in-die-sommerferien-id14372386.html

* Lausitzer Rundschau 
Eifrige Angler an den Trockenwerksteichen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...er-an-den-Trockenwerksteichen;art1059,5529918

*Angeln gern auch in Familie *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1501806/

*Hobby: Leidenschaft für Aal und Wels *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/kultur/leidenschaft-fuer-aal-und-wels_a_31,0,2945283093.html

*09:40 Uhr Holiday am süßen See (5/8) Eine Doku-Soap vom Campingleben | MDR FERNSEHEN ... *
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2822918145185542

*Schweizer suchen ihr Petri Heil im Ausland *
http://www.langenthalertagblatt.ch/schweizer-suchen-ihr-petri-heil-im-ausland/story/31812122

* Märkische Allgemeine Zeitung 
Die Kleinen jagen die ganz dicken Fische *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/Die-Kleinen-jagen-die-ganz-dicken-Fische

*Angeln in der Kneippanlage *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3981,4181590

* Schwarzwälder Bote 
Ferien in der Region: Mit der Angelrute unterwegs *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...egs.750f2636-8cdd-48f3-8100-2783eb69fbe6.html

*Selbstversuch im Fliegenfischen: Mit Hege und Pflege zum Fang des Tages *
http://www.lz.de/dossier/wir_bewege...n-Mit-Hege-und-Pflege-zum-Fang-des-Tages.html

* Höchster Kreisblatt 
LESERMEINUNG *
http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/LESERMEINUNG;art676,2135390

*Angler findet Männerleiche in der Donau *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...che-in-der-Donau-_arid,10481480_toid,597.html

* Westfälischer Anzeiger 
Rünther Angler im Casting-Wettkampf siegreich *
https://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/ruenther-angler-casting-wettkampf-siegreich-6538699.html

* Südwest Presse 
Nicht nur mit der Angel unterwegs *
http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/lokales/schwaebisch_hall/art1223143,3909485

*Peta erstattet Anzeige gegen Pölziger Angler *
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/leben/det...tet-Anzeige-gegen-Poelziger-Angler-1514124429

* Onetz.de 
Fischerkönigin aus Texas *
http://www.onetz.de/grafenwoehr/ver...ngler-fischerkoenigin-aus-texas-d1680357.html

*Angler sehen in der Wiese eine "gute Wasserqualität" *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zell...ese-eine-gute-wasserqualitaet--124412791.html

*Angeln und Kochen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-kreis/wirtschaft/angeln-und_a_31,0,2142387770.html

*Wasserfestigkeit beim Fischerfest gefragt *
https://www.onetz.de/altenstadt-an-...igkeit-beim-fischerfest-gefragt-d1680523.html

* Berchtesgadener Anzeiger 
Ein kleiner Angler vor dem großen Kaisergebirge *
http://www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger...r-dem-grossen-Kaisergebirge-_arid,282217.html

*Kreisanglerverein Weißenfels: Eine Sommerpause gibt es nicht *
http://www.mz-web.de/zeitz/kreisanglerverein-weissenfels-eine-sommerpause-gibt-es-nicht-24350734

* Kieler Nachrichten 
WWF fordert Dorsch-Quote für Angler *
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...ischerei-WWF-fordert-Dorsch-Quote-fuer-Angler

*Schon elf Tiere am Haken | Angler verletzen unsere Schwäne *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/schwan/angler-verletzen-unsere-schwaene-46679922.bild.html

*Geplante Angelverbotszonen: Fischer laufen Sturm *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...onen-Fischer-laufen-Sturm,angelverbot100.html

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
CDU-Fraktionschef Bäumer: Richtlinien nicht mehr tolerabel *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...schef-baumer-richtlinien-nicht-mehr-tolerabel

* svz.de 
Fang-Limits für Dorsch-Angler in Ostsee gefordert *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...ch-angler-in-ostsee-gefordert-id14207586.html

*Fischsterben: Krefelds Angler weisen die Schuld von sich *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/krefeld/fischsterben-krefelds-angler-weisen-die-schuld-von-sich-1.2226512

*Krimi-Werkstatt verspricht heißen Sommer *
http://www.come-on.de/lennetal/nach...haften-krimi-werkstatt-gestartet-6550715.html

*Hightech und Räucherfisch *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Hightech-und-Raeucherfisch-_arid,1414869.html

* Ostthüringer Zeitung 
Bad Köstritz: Fischerfest mit Musik und Tanz gefeiert *
http://gera.otz.de/web/lokal/leben/...herfest-mit-Musik-und-Tanz-gefeiert-375020432

*Fischerfest bescherte Frankenhäuser Anglern wieder viele hungrige Gäste *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...glern-wieder-viele-hungrige-Gaeste-1022377705

*In der blauen Tonne steht ein Angler *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-steht-ein-Angler-_arid,10487182_toid,73.html

*Naturschützer erbost über Wildangler *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...etzer-erbost-ueber-wildangler-id11998646.html

* Lübecker Nachrichten 
Angler von giftigem Petermännchen gestochen *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Angler-von-giftigem-Petermaennchen-gestochen

*Angler erhält Ehrennadel *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Angler-erhaelt-Ehrennadel;art677,2109345

* kreiszeitung.de 
Wildeshauser und Huntloser Angler zwischen der Ölmühle und Poggenpohls-Brücke *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...aesst-sich-schwimmbrot-schmecken-6564043.html

*Giftiger Fisch sticht zwei Angler: Seenotretter im Einsatz *
http://www.bild.de/regional/aktuell...t-zwei-angler-seenotretter-46768350.bild.html

*Angler müssen mit Überprüfung rechnen *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...in-untersagt-Hobbyanglern-in-Wedemark-Huetten

*Fische geangelt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/fische_a_31,0,2387439552.html

*Fischwilderer muss 300 Euro zahlen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/fischwilderer-muss-300-euro-zahlen-aimp-id12002932.html

* Hamburger Morgenpost 
Was für ein Monsterfisch!: Angler fangen mysteriöse Kreatur in Russland *
http://www.mopo.de/news/panorama/wa...ngen-mysterioese-kreatur-in-russland-24391630

*Angler stürzt in die Traun bei Siegsdorf *
http://www.bayernwelle.de/chiemgau/angler-stuerzt-in-die-traun-bei-siegsdorf

*Angler zählen Fische am Kraftwerk Reckingen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...sche-am-Kraftwerk-Reckingen;art372609,8807102

*Angler vom Hochwasser eingeschlossen: Gerettet! *
http://www.noen.at/klosterneuburg/k...hochwasser-eingeschlossen-gerettet/18.181.953

*Kreisanglerverein Sangerhausen: Angler fordern nach Fischsterben in Berga runden Tisch *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/k...h-fischsterben-in-berga-runden-tisch-24403184

*Toter Angler in Neverin gefunden *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/toter-angler-in-neverin-gefunden-1623927907.html

* Presse Augsburg 
Huisheim | Angler versenkt sein Auto (unfreiwillig) im Baggersee *
http://presse-augsburg.de/presse/huisheim-angler-versenkt-sein-auto-unfreiwillig-im-baggersee/

* Südwest Presse 
Angler mit gutem Draht zu Petrus *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...-richtiger-Publikumsmagnet;art1223081,3930351

*Fischerverein Urfeld: Jakob Impekoven und Thomas Keuth sind Jubiläumskönige *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...-thomas-keuth-sind-jubilaeumskoenige-24411320

*Auf den Köder kommt es an *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Jugendanglerfest-2016-in-Toeplitz

*Rabiate Schwimmer verprügeln Angler *
http://blaulichtreport-saarland.de/2016/07/rabiate-schwimmer-verpruegeln-angler/

*Südosteuropäischer Raubfisch breitet sich in der Oder aus *
http://www.rbb-online.de/panorama/b...sch-schwarzmund-grundel-oder-ausbreitung.html

* NOZ - Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung 
Kinder angeln im Nettetal PETA zeigt Osnabrücker Ferienpass-Angel-Aktion an *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...-zeigt-osnabrucker-ferienpass-angel-aktion-an

*Dicker Fisch: Bentley Bentayga für Angler *
http://www.auto.de/magazin/dicker-fisch-bentley-bentayga-fuer-angler/

*Der Waller-Knaller Angler fängt einen Riesenfisch *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-faengt-einen-riesenfisch-1923987907.html

*Alibi-Angler besiegen die Schützen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/o...ler-besiegen-die-Schuetzen-_arid,1420054.html

*Angler haben gleich zwei Reviere vor der Tür *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Angler-haben-gleich-zwei-Reviere-vor-der-Tuer

*4.000 Euro Sachschaden: Einbruch in Angler-Vereinsheim *
http://lokalo24.de/news/4-000-euro-sachschaden-einbruch-in-angler-vereinsheim/691271/

*Angler haben in einem Seitenarm der Ruhr in Witten-Herbede einen Tresor und einen ... *
http://www.radioenneperuhr.de/ennep...n/archive/2016/07/20/article/-bc4cdea1e4.html

*Pokalangeln ist Hegefischen *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Pokalangeln-ist-Hegefischen;art211,2034341

*Mehr Verkehr durch neue Trockensilos? *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wyhl/mehr-verkehr-durch-neue-trockensilos--125233088.html

* Schaumburger Nachrichten 
„Schlag ins Gesicht“ *
http://www.sn-online.de/Schaumburg/Bueckeburg/Bueckeburg-Stadt/Schlag-ins-Gesicht

*Rekorde und Naturkatastrophen: Bezirksfischereiverein wird 125 Jahre alt *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...ezirksfischereiverein-wird-jahre-6607198.html

*Heldrunger Feuerwehr machte mit Roter Rakete ihrem Namen Ehre *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...e-mit-Roter-Rakete-ihrem-Namen-Ehre-986736410

*Angler spenden 1100 Euro *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Gemeinnuetzigkeit;art763,9301837

*Algenteppich am Quälingsteich in Gladbeck stinkt den Anglern *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...n-gladbeck-stinkt-den-anglern-id12038776.html

*High-Tech war gestern Angeln wie früher - Haselnuss-Rute und Pose Marke Eigenbau *
http://www.nordkurier.de/pasewalk/a...-rute-und-pose-marke-eigenbau-2624141307.html

*Fischsterben in Teichen Sediment raubt Sauerstoff *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...hsterben-in-Teichen-Sediment-raubt-Sauerstoff

*Angler ertrinkt bei Rettungsaktion *
http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/rhein-wupper/angler-ertrinkt-rettungsaktion-6615140.html

*Wann kommt er endlich zurück? Eilenburgs Angler warten auf den Mulde-Lachs *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/...-Eilenburgs-Angler-warten-auf-den-Mulde-Lachs

*Trier: Weniger Angler an der Mosel wegen Schwarzmundgrundel *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...ndel/-/id=1642/did=17855348/nid=1642/1utrprn/

*Brücke sorgt für Unmut: Spangenberger Angler warten auf Sanierung des Überwegs am Reitplatz *
https://www.hna.de/lokales/melsunge...en-sanierung-ueberwegs-reitplatz-6613537.html

*Monster-Piranha!: Mutanten-Fisch schock Angler *
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556448...piranha-angler-holt-monsterfisch-auf-fluss/1/

* FOCUS Online 
Mann springt ins Wasser zum Schnorcheln - direkt vor Riesenmaul eines Walhais *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...oher-see-seltsamen-gruselfund_id_5776281.html

*Perth: Angler machen Gruselfund auf hoher See *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/news/...gler-machen-gruselfund-auf-hoher-see-24478622

* Kleine Zeitung 
Ungewöhnliche Unfälle Fisch verletzte Angler *
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...Ungewohnliche-Unfaelle_Fisch-verletzte-Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nur ein Zander beißt beim Nachtfischen am Haken an *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...im-Nachtfischen-am-Haken-an;art372596,8834166

* Freie Presse 
Neumarker feiern mit Spiel und Sport Freibadfest *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...piel-und-Sport-Freibadfest-artikel9591133.php

*MOMENT MAL!: Angeln mit dem Pfleiderer *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/liebe-familie/moment-mal-angeln-mit-dem-pfleiderer--125576635.html

*In Xanten gibt es Natur statt Fernseher und Konsole *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...r-statt-fernseher-und-konsole-id12055018.html

*Besuch bei den Anglern *
http://www.dtoday.de/startseite/nachrichten_artikel,-Besuch-bei-den-Anglern-_arid,496872.html

* Anzeigen-Echo 
Fest der Angler *
http://www.anzeigen-echo.de/rag-oae/docs/1345564/lindlar

* Neue Woche Verlag (Pressemitteilung) 
Angler am Weserufer angeschossen *
http://www.neue-woche.com/lokales/nachrichten-hessisch-oldendorf/angler-weserufer-angeschossen

*Angeln: Elsteraner Verein bereitet auf Prüfung für Fischereierlaubnis vor *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/angeln-...pruefung-fuer-fischereierlaubnis-vor-24487486

*Serie Vereine In Tönisvorst: Angler genießen stille Stunden in der Natur *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...sen-stille-stunden-in-der-natur-aid-1.6155984

*Rheinberg: Mit der Stipprute voll auf Barsch *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/rheinberg/mit-der-stipprute-voll-auf-barsch-aid-1.6155792

*Angeln: Ein Kaiser ist der neue König *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wildeshausen/ein-kaiser-ist-der-neue-koenig_a_31,0,3257098063.html

*Polizei stellt vermeintlichen Fischwilderer *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...rmeintlichen-Fischwilderer-artikel9591618.php

*Tagebaurestloch Schädemulde : Trügerische Idylle *
http://www.mz-web.de/zeitz/tagebaurestloch-schaedemulde--truegerische-idylle-24487524

* Nassauische Neue Presse 
Sportanglerverein Limburg veranstaltet Jugendcamp: Angelspaß an der Lahn *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Angelspass-an-der-Lahn;art680,2140017

*Wächter über Jagd und Fischerei im Kreis *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1503526

*Seelbacher Angler stellen sich vor *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales_artikel,-Seelbacher-Angler-stellen-sich-vor-_arid,727750.html

* shz.de 
Fehmarn: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert *
http://www.shz.de/regionales/luebec...rn-bootsfuehrer-alkoholisiert-id14435946.html

*Empfingen: Kinder fischen Kleinstlebewesen aus dem Tälesee *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.65a81d5b-a03d-4ca5-aed1-9f5b81b81202.html

*Angeln als Volkssport *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1503831

*Angeln: Peta beklagt „Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz“ *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...n-das-tierschutzgesetz_a_31,0,3307881425.html

*Angeln beim Dorffest *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/angeln-beim-dorffest_a_31,0,3307327498.html

*Eckersmühlen: 19-Stunden-Angeln in Eckersmühlen war ein voller Erfolg Klaus Fuchs auf Platz eins *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/h...schen-160-Kilogramm-aus-Weiher;art596,3250890

*Peta verklagt Angelverein *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/d...-Peta-verklagt-Angelverein-_arid,1429229.html

*Kinder warfen die Angeln aus *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Kinder-warfen-die-Angeln-aus;art680,2144858

*Unbekannter klaut Angelausrüstung aus Pockinger Keller *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...sruestung-aus-Pockinger-Keller;art1173,384758

*Angeln, Fische und Pflanzen bestimmen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art4012,4191759

*Im Teufental: Angler werfen den Forellengrill an *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...werfen-den-Forellengrill-an;art372527,8840559

*Wer zieht den dicksten Fisch an Land? *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/wer-zieht-den-dicksten-fisch-an-land-id14461656.html

*Wo Petrijünger immer Glück haben *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1504388

*Neuried Peta zeigt Ichenheimer Angler an *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...-an.8eed8d65-6de5-4c9a-8dba-cf6df2971f7d.html

*Die Barschrute zum Bullseye *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/die-barschrute-zum-bullseye-aimp-id12069013.html

*Gestartet und Spaß gehabt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/bildung/gestartet-und_a_31,0,3382556284.html

*Kulturgeschichte der Olympischen Spiele - Als Angeln noch olympisch war *
http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.d...ehen-noch.1008.de.html?dram:article_id=362250

*Petri Heil für die Marsch-Kinder *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/wedel-sch...i-heil-fuer-die-marsch-kinder-id14461566.html

*Angler: Peta will nur Aufmerksamkeit *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/tierrechtsorganisation-peta-zeigt-ichenheimer-angler

*Wasser (8): Viel mehr als nur Angeln *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/hattingen/vereine/wasser-8-viel-mehr-als-nur-angeln-d683912.html

*Der junge Mann und der See *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/kreis-mett...wulfrath/der-junge-mann-und-der-see-1.2246000

*In der Toilette angeln verboten! Kurioses Verbotsschild bei Olympia *
http://www.chip.de/news/In-der-Toil...ioses-Verbotsschild-bei-Olympia_98013410.html

*Angeln wie die Profis *
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/emsdetten_artikel,-Angeln-wie-die-Profis-_arid,620585.html

*Riesigen Karpfen beim Teichfest in Kirchohmfeld geangelt *
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...Teichfest-in-Kirchohmfeld-geangelt-1780537753

*Angler fischen nach Nachwuchs *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/sprockhovel/angler-fischen-nach-nachwuchs-1.2248215

*Die Nachwuchsangler beim Ferienprogramm in Furth im Wald waren auf ihre ersten gefangenen ... *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/cham/angeln-am-drachensee-ist-attraktiv-20908-art1414506.html

*Angelverein hat Nachwuchs-Sorgen *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/angelverein-hat-nachwuchs-sorgen-id12080327.html

*Eva Hermann regiert die Petrijünger *
http://www.blick-aktuell.de/Berichte/Eva-Hermann-regiert-die-Petrijuenger-216046.html

*18 kleine Entdecker mit den Anglern an der Enz unterwegs *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...glern-an-der-Enz-unterwegs;art1223162,3958845

*Aus elf wurden 170 Aischer Angler *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/erlangenhoechstadt/Aus-elf-wurden-170-Aischer-Angler;art215,2082587

*Lust auf Angeln mit Papa *
http://www.onetz.de/parkstein/freiz...n-fang-lust-auf-angeln-mit-papa-d1689008.html

*Mit Blick auf den idyllisch gelegenen See *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/b...-auf-den-idyllisch-gelegenen-see_17172978.htm

*Nettetal: Angler hoffen auf schnelle Stegreparatur *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/nettetal/angler-hoffen-auf-schnelle-stegreparatur-aid-1.6175018

*Suche nach dem Gründungsdatum *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1505849/

*Kleine Fische ohne Lebenschance *
http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/ostschweiz/tb-os/Kleine-Fische-ohne-Lebenschance;art120094,4712655

*Rotaugen, Barsch und Karpfen gehörten zum Anglerglück *
https://www.onetz.de/vohenstrauss/v...pfen-gehoerten-zum-anglerglueck-d1688973.html

*Achtjähriger Junge im Anglerglück *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Dahme-Spreewald/Achtjaehriger-Junge-im-Anglerglueck

*Sophie Schoefl Fischerkönigin *
https://www.onetz.de/waldsassen/ver...-sophie-schoefl-fischerkoenigin-d1689034.html

*Blickpunkt Wirtschaft: Fische ködern leicht gemacht *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...h/fische-koedern-leicht-gemacht-aid-1.6176507

*Zoff am See: Angler dürfen Jungfische nicht zurücksetzen*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ht-zuruecksetzen-_arid,10506681_toid,310.html

*Um die Wette angeln *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/merzig-wa...er-findet-am-Sonntag-in-Steinberg-statt,62369

*Naturschutz für den Müggelsee - Neue Regeln zur Nutzung an Land und zu Wasser *
https://www.berlinonline.de/koepeni...mueggelsees-als-landschafts-und-natursch.html

*Lukas R. (29) wurde Opfer von Behörden-Irrsinn: Keinen Fisch geangelt, dafür Busse *
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/lu...en-fisch-geangelt-dafuer-busse-id5365551.html

*Angel-Abc beim Profi erlernen *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Mittleres-Mecklenburg/Angel-Abc-beim-Profi-erlernen

*Angler feiern mit Teichfest Jubiläum *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1506185

*An Titeln erfolgreichste deutsche Sportlerin kommt aus Thüringen *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...che-Sportlerin-kommt-aus-Thueringen-601514419

*Anglerlatein aus Oschatz und Mügeln: Hier gibts die dicksten Fische *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Oschatz/An...geln-Fisch-Experte-Matthias-Kopp-im-Interview

*22. Kinder- und Jugendangelcamp in Götz *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1506501

*Historie - Den Bach runter *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/historie-den-bach-runter-1.3116413

*Speicher: Wildwuchs statt Wasser *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/WERDAU/Speicher-Wildwuchs-statt-Wasser-artikel9602844.php

*Jugend aus Groß-Zimmern fischt in fremden Gewässern *
http://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/gro...immern-fischt-fremden-gewaessern-6659047.html

*Weil der Stadt: 2000 Bachforellen freuen sich auf den Besuch *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...uch.1e6be453-0f2f-49cf-874f-263e56cc67f4.html

*Schnupper-Angeln für Schüler am 0-Weiher *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/saarbruec...-Angelsportverein-Walpershofen-ladt-ein,62514

*Petri heil in Aisch *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/erlangenhoechstadt/Petri-heil-in-Aisch;art215,2095277

*Dunningen: Die Geduld der jungen Angler wird belohnt *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hnt.15cf5a62-a5e7-4678-87e2-d7a592795ad3.html

*Ansturm auf Blinker und Forellen *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...ansturm-auf-blinker-und-forellen_17191863.htm

*Angeln zur Erholung vom Alltagsstress *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...ur-erholung-vom-alltagsstress-id12096543.html

*Ferien-Spiele in Langensee: Ferien-Spiele rund ums Angeln *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/ferien-spiele-rund-ums-angeln-id14565721.html

*Immer mehr Angler entdecken den Möhnesee *
http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/moehnesee/immer-mehr-angler-entdecken-moehnesee-6664031.html

*Zwei Brüder teilen sich den Ruhm *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/wedel-sch...-brueder-teilen-sich-den-ruhm-id14557111.html

*Monheim: Angeln fasziniert die Monheimer Jugend *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/langenfeld/angeln-fasziniert-die-monheimer-jugend-aid-1.6188847

*Angeln nur ein Aspekt von vielen *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/o...angeln-nur-ein-aspekt-von-vielen_17196139.htm

*Horb a. N.: Nach 20 Minuten die erste Forelle *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...lle.9d21e9e6-ee16-4d18-b05a-3db4dd95d552.html

*Erste Fische angeln *
https://www.onetz.de/wernberg-koebl...ienprogramm-erste-fische-angeln-d1690100.html

*Das Warten auf den großen Fang *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/Das-Warten-auf-den-grossen-Fang

*Kleine Besucher am Haussee *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1507560

*Monster-Fang: Russe angelt sich 100-Kilo-Wels - VIDEO *
http://de.sputniknews.com/videoklub...ng-russe-angelt-sich-100-kilo-wels-video.html

*Alt Jabel : Hier ist auch Geduld gefragt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/hier-ist-auch-geduld-gefragt-id14576826.html

*Betrunkener Hamburger Angler im Motorboot festgenommen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/mec...mburger-Angler-im-Motorboot-festgenommen.html

*Jede Menge Ferienspaß bei guter Betreuung *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/boetzingen/jede-menge-ferienspass-bei-guter-betreuung--126148508.html

*Das grosse Wepper-ABC A wie Angeln: Das macht Fritz Wepper gerne, manchmal geht er aber ... *
http://www.ovb-online.de/politik/gr...-auch-seinem-bruder-elmar-fliege-6668893.html

*Behinderten das Angeln ermöglichen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...das-angeln-ermoeglichen-20903-art1418785.html

*Welse wollen nicht anbeißen: Sportangler kümmern sich um die Hege der Lahn *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...mern-sich-um-die-Hege-der-Lahn;art680,2165636

*Wandel im Teich - Die dicksten Fische *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/wandel-im-teich-die-dicksten-fische-1.3122879

*Sebastian Glöckl fing sieben Fischarten *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-fing-sieben-fischarten-22388-art1418904.html

*Angeln im Rollstuhl *
https://www.onetz.de/rieden/vermisc...t-ein-novum-angeln-im-rollstuhl-d1690454.html

*Ichenheim Schmieden, jagen und angeln *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...eln.9f91aa6b-3d25-4dc3-9afc-c12a892f6166.html

*Wiesbaden: Ärger über „Rund-um-die-Uhr-Angler“ am Biebricher Rheinufer *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...r-angler-am-biebricher-rheinufer_17204604.htm

*Düsseldorf: Ein Hobby mit Anziehungskraft *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duesseldorf/ein-hobby-mit-anziehungskraft-aid-1.6195530

*Zur "Gaudi" Fische gequält: Polizei schnappt Fischwilderer *
http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/bayer...-gequaelt-Polizei-schnappt-Fischwilderer.html

*"Petri Heil" heißt es beim ASV Altenkirchen *
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/artikel/50402--petri-heil--heisst-es-beim-asv-altenkirchen

*Alles Wissenswerte rund um den Fisch *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...und-um-den-Fisch-_arid,10512191_toid,668.html

*Außergewöhnliches Hobby: Pensionär fährt seit 66 Jahren zum Hochseeangeln nach Norwegen *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Hochseeangeln-vor-norwegischer-Kueste;art680,2171495

*Frauenangeln ganz ohne Flirts: Helferinnen testen Männerhobby und feiern anschließend an den ... *
https://www.da-imnetz.de/lokales/gross-zimmern/frauenangeln-ganz-ohne-flirts-6676472.html

*Angeln ist der pure Naturgenuss *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/angeln-ist-der-pure-naturgenuss-id12114427.html

*Welse und Graskarpfen ein zunehmendes Problem in Bornas Gewässern *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Borna/Welse-und-Graskarpfen-ein-zunehmendes-Problem-in-Bornas-Gewaessern

*Mit Fingerfertigkeit und Glück *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/haldensleben/angeln-mit-fingerfertigkeit-und-glueck

*„Die Natur ist was Schönes“ *
http://www.ovb-online.de/muehldorf/neumarkt-st-veit/natur-schoenes-6681053.html

*Zwischen Zielwurf, Ködern und High-Tech-Anglern *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...koedern-und-high-tech-anglern-id12119925.html

*Grauzone: Forellenteiche spalten Anglerschaft *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/meckle...enteiche-spalten-anglerschaft-id14625286.html

*Wer fängt den Fisch? *
https://www.gmuender-tagespost.de/account/login/?aid=1506935

*Sulz a. N.: Flüchtlinge fischen bei den Angelfreunden *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...den.0ddb09d2-5e80-411f-b267-114e537a75b0.html

*Angeln im Holtsee: Gezielt Weißfische im Visier *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/gezielt-weissfische-im-visier-id14633551.html

*Angeln ist ein Sport für Geduldige *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/sprockhoevel/angeln-ist-ein-sport-fuer-geduldige-id12124875.html

*Angeln ist an den Ufern nicht gestattet *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohenlimburg/angeln-ist-an-den-ufern-nicht-gestattet-id12124952.html

*Im BadeseeAutsch! Penisunfall mit Angelhaken *
http://www.bild.de/regional/muenchen/angeln/-unfall-mit-angelhaken-47446688.bild.html

*Einige große Fische am Haken *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwelm/einige-grosse-fische-am-haken-aimp-id12126601.html

*Kalkum: Nutrias stören Angler *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...e/kalkum/nutrias-stoeren-angler-aid-1.6209926

*Tipps und Tricks zum Angeln in Norwegen *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de...und-tricks-zum-angeln-in-norwegen-d34137.html

*Fisch ist nicht gleich Fisch *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...isch-ist-nicht-gleich-Fisch-_arid,738900.html

*Junge Angler gut in Form *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/camp-junge-angler-gut-in-form

*Mein Verein: Ihr Jagdrevier ist der Teich an der Heintjesmühle *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...der-teich-an-der-heintjesmuehle-aid-1.6211735

*Mann stirbt beim Angeln *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/baden-wuerttemberg/article157853235/Mann-stirbt-beim-Angeln.html

*Rottweil: Die Angel auswerfen ist gar nicht so einfach *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ach.b8606adc-59fd-4cdf-a3f7-8007fb3aa489.html

*Toter Angler in Eggenstein-Leopoldshafen gefunden *
http://www.regenbogen.de/nachrichte...160825/angler-leblos-eggenstein-leopoldshafen

*Riesenperle in Fischerhütte versteckt *
http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/vermischtes/riesenperle-in-fischerhutte-versteckt-1.2933517

*Zeitlebens zwei liebste Hobbys *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...h/zeitlebens-zwei-liebste-hobbys_17236419.htm

*Aßlarer Angler werben für Nachwuchs *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ngler-werben-fuer-Nachwuchs-_arid,740113.html

*„Mehr Angler als Fische“ *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/mehr-angler-als-fische-3477669.html

*Hückelhoven/Wassenberg: Angeln mit Sachverstand: Kurse bereiten auf Fischereiprüfung vor *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...eiten-auf-fischereipruefung-vor-aid-1.6216798

*Nils Mohnke fischt 96 Zentimeter langes Exemplar aus ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Exemplar-aus-der-Ems-Der-unglaubliche-Zander

*Angler feiern Räucherfest *
https://www.rga.de/lokales/remscheid/angler-feiern-raeucherfest-6697710.html

*Graskarpfen mäht den Rasen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Graskarpfen-maeht-den-Rasen-_arid,1445879.html

*Auch Naturschutz spielt eine Rolle *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-Auch-Naturschutz-spielt-eine-Rolle-_arid,1445767.html

*Im Torfloch beißen die Aale *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Im-Torfloch-beissen-die-Aale

*Angler in Cammer enttäuscht *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Potsdam-Mittelmark/Bad-Belzig/Angler-in-Cammer-enttaeuscht

*Angler wollen Nachwuchs ködern *
http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...riaweiher-sauber-halten-kann;art48711,2187243

*Angler: Große Aufräumaktion in Nachrodt *
https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/nac...r-grosse-aufraeumaktion-nachrodt-6698519.html

*Sellering und Caffier verteidigen Angeln als Kulturgut *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/meckl...Caffier-verteidigen-Angeln-als-Kulturgut.html

*Abenteuer im Angelcamp am Netzener See *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Potsdam-Mittelmark/Abenteuer-im-Angelcamp-am-Netzener-See

*Viertes Hegefischen *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/vierteshegefischen.html

*Brüel: Jüngstes Anglerpaar mit bestem Fangergebnis am Roten See *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...tem-fangergebnis-am-roten-see-id14691681.html

*200 Jungangler üben an den Herbslebener Teichen *
http://muehlhausen.thueringer-allge...r-ueben-an-den-Herbslebener-Teichen-639070906

*Erst angeln, dann Gas geben *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/f-1-bundesliga/erst-angeln-dann-gas-geben--126733518.html

*Fischereivereine an der Jagst kämpfen nach wie vor mit vielen Problemen *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...e-vor-mit-vielen-Problemen;art1223081,3986903

*Neustädter See wird zum geteilten Meer *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/angeln-der-geteilte-see

*Facebook: Angler postet Foto von gefangenem Riesen-Wels *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/news/...stet-foto-von-gefangenem-riesen-wels-24481336

* Main-Post 
Uwe Fries ist neuer Fischerkönig *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Angler;art779,9307241

*Riesenwelse erobern Brandenburgs Gewässer *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Riesenwelse-erobern-Brandenburgs-Gewaesser

*Feuerwehr rettet verunglückten Angler an Talsperre Schönbrunn von Steilhang *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...re-Schoenbrunn-von-Steilhang;art83436,5001512

*Angler machen Gruselfund vor der Küste Australiens *
http://www.oe24.at/welt/Angler-machen-Gruselfund-vor-der-Kueste-Australiens/245852484

*POL-HM: Angler mit Luftdruckwaffe beschossen *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/57895/3392896

*Zlatan Ibrahimovic ist ein toller Hecht! *
http://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung/stars/zlatan-ibrahimovic-toller-hecht-31764048

*Angler stirbt in See *
http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article207986123/Angler-stirbt-in-See.html

*Angler sind alarmiert *
https://celleheute.de/angler-sind-alarmiert/

*Aus der Elbe? Angler präsentiert über zwei Meter langen Wels *
http://www.merkur.de/welt/echt-angler-posiert-fotos-ueber-zwei-meter-langem-wels-6628871.html

*Angler angeschossen *
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokales/blaulicht-dwz_Angler-angeschossen-_arid,821292.html

*Angler protestieren gegen geplante Verbote *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim/angler-protestieren-gegen-geplante-verbote-6633531.html

*Angler scheitern vor Gericht *
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...ht-_arid,659466_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,42.html

*Tierrechtler zeigen Bookholzberger Angler an *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/ganderkesee/artikel/753271/tierrechtler-zeigen-bookholzberger-angler-an

*Hausgebeizte Forelle und frittierte Rotaugen *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/b...-forelle-und-frittierte-rotaugen_17151625.htm

*Winhöring: Rabiate Fischwilderer attackieren Angler *
http://www.innsalzach24.de/innsalza...fischwilderer-attackieren-angler-6637972.html

*Fische beißen nur mäßig *
http://www.nwzonline.de/saterland/fische_a_31,0,3382556438.html

*Gestartet und Spaß gehabt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/bildung/gestartet-und_a_31,0,3382556284.html

*Rursee: Für die Angler wieder attraktiver *
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/eifel/rursee-fuer-die-angler-wieder-attraktiver-1.1419953

*Körler Angler haben Monster-Wels aus der Fulda gefischt *
http://lokalo24.de/news/koerler-angeler-haben-monster-wels-aus-der-fulda-gefischt/694940/

*Rainer Wemme: "Angeln - das ist Erholung, Natur pur" *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/hilden/angeln-das-ist-erholung-natur-pur-aid-1.6168143

*Schaeffler-Angler: 4400 Gramm brachten den Sieg *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...r-4400-Gramm-brachten-den-Sieg;art215,2077537

*Sommerfest: Kira Kuhn mit 4255-Gramm-Karpfen neue Königin *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...-karpfen-neue-koenigin_a_31,0,3511054563.html

*Prothese von Angler: Biber bastelt Bau mit Bein *
http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/prothese-von-angler-biber-bastelt-bau-mit-bein-id5357908.html

*Altmärker Angler jagen Problem-Wels *
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/stendal/altmaerker-angler-jagen-problem-wels-100.html

*Speicher: Wildwuchs statt Wasser *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/ZWICKAU/WERDAU/Speicher-Wildwuchs-statt-Wasser-artikel9602844.php

* 
Habeck fordert Hilfe vom Bund für Dorschfischer *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...e-vom-Bund-fuer-Dorschfischer-,dorsch146.html

*Lachsfischen in Frankreichs bissigstem Fluss *
http://derstandard.at/2000042781757/Lachsfischen-in-Frankreichs-bissigstem-Fluss

*Naturschutz: Pächter machen Front gegen Angelverbote *
http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/v...Paechter-machen-Front-gegen-Angelverbote.html

*Von Karpfen und Schad-Fischen *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/von-karpfen-und-schad-fischen_17196202.htm

*Konflikt Angler gegen Badegäste entschärft *
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...er-gegen-Badegaeste-entschaerft;art66,2318514

*Die Ungeheuer vom Feisnitz-Speicher *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/fichtelgebirge/art654373,5029002

*Gitarrenlegende Eric Clapton auch als Angler erfolgreich *
https://www.baden.fm/buntes/gitarrenlegende-eric-clapton-auch-als-angler-erfolgreich-133373/

*Behinderten das Angeln ermöglichen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...das-angeln-ermoeglichen-20903-art1418785.html

*Angler entdeckt Handgranate in Flussbett *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/rhein...Angler-entdeckt-Handgranate-in-Flussbett.html

*Angler entdeckt Feuer in Kiosk *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...-brand-angel-freizeithof-geweckt-6672662.html

* 
Weißer Hai am Boot: Angler filmen Tier vor Cape Cod *
http://www.spiegel.de/video/weisser-hai-am-boot-angler-filmen-tier-vor-cape-cod-video-1698762.html

*Angler rettet Mann vor dem Ertrinken *
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hessen/article157810246/Angler-rettet-Mann-vor-dem-Ertrinken.html

*Der Angler schnappt dem Fischer den Fisch weg *
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1023023.der-angler-schnappt-dem-fischer-den-fisch-weg.html

*Angler rettet 77-Jährigen vorm Ertrinken *
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...en-_arid,663146_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,47.html

*Fischbeck: Schutzhütte für Angler zum dritten Mal angezündet *
http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...zum-dritten-Mal-angezuendet-_arid,826325.html

*Ein Herz für die Ihle-Fische *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/burg/burger-angler-ein-herz-fuer-die-ihle-fische

*Deutscher Fischereitag – Backhaus wirbt für nachhaltige Dorschquote *
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...uer-nachhaltige-Dorschquote_article22807.html

*Er frisst Enten- und GänsekükenAngler jagen Riesenwels mit Taubenködern *
http://www.bild.de/bild-plus/region...ern-47464852,view=conversionToLogin.bild.html

*Ebendorfer danken Frauen mit Familientag *
http://www.volksstimme.de/angler-ebendorfer-danken-frauen-mit-familientag

*Leiche treibt im Rötlensee *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...tlensee-gefunden-_arid,10515191_toid,290.html

*Fünft-größter Heilbutt, der jemals an die Angelrute ging: Mettmanner Angler fängt Riesenfisch *
http://www.schaufenster-mettmann.de/die-stadt/mettmanner-angler-faengt-riesenfisch-aid-1.6222134

*Angelspaß am Harthausweiher *
http://www.nrwz.de/aktuelles/2016-08/angelspass-am-harthausweiher/123546

*Runder Tisch zum Schutz der Gewässer: Landkreis befürwortet Vorschlag der Angler *
http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/r...is-befuerwortet-vorschlag-der-angler-24665546

*Na wo beißen sie denn? *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Oranienburg/Na-wo-beissen-sie-denn

*Seit 60 Jahren „Petri Heil“ am Entenfang *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dui...-petri-heil-am-entenfang-aimp-id12151357.html

*Köstlicher Zander am Weiher *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/...adt/koestlicher-zander-am-weiher_17250361.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nur noch zwei Dorsche für jeden Angler? *
https://www.welt.de/print/welt_komp.../Nur-noch-zwei-Dorsche-fuer-jeden-Angler.html

*  Junge sagen Petri Heil *
http://www.migrosmagazin.ch/menschen/portraet/artikel/junge-sagen-petri-heil

*Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca: Der Tuna-Mann *
http://www.stern.de/reise/hochseeangeln-mallorca-tuna-mann--7034488.html

*Willi Frosch gibt Tipps am Tag des Fisches *
http://www.tageblatt.de/lokales/akt...t-Tipps-am-Tag-des-Fisches-_arid,1242627.html

*Kulmbach Manfred Ströhlein sagt: "Ich bin halt ein Hocker" *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ku...n-sagt-Ich-bin-halt-ein-Hocker;art312,2140650

*Beilngries: Das Motto für den diesjährigen Umzug durch die Innenstadt lautet "Trends: gestern ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/b...ess-Hippies-und-der-Weltrekord;art601,3261965

*Die einen fischen, die anderen schippern *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/o...en-fischen-die-anderen-schippern_17259890.htm

*Vom Glück einen Fisch zu fangen *
http://magazin.salzburgerland.com/vom-glueck-einen-fisch-zu-fangen/

*  Angeln am Balaton sehr beliebt *
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/7956/angeln-am-balaton-sehr-beliebt.html

*Meerforellen angeln auf Fünen: 1000 Würfe und (k)ein Halleluja *
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/...000-wuerfe-und-k-ein-halleluja-a-1110240.html

*Baden, Angeln und Fischbrötchen-Pause *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1512465

*Jagd auf Europas größten Flussfisch *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,4227159

*Nur mit Erlaubnisschein: Beim Angeln müssen Regeln beachtet werden *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/minden/209...im-Angeln-muessen-Regeln-beachtet-werden.html

*Uwe Stadelmaier fängt die dicksten Fische: ... *
http://www.swp.de/gaildorf/lokales/...faengt-die-dicksten-Fische;art1223023,3993059

*Prügel unter Anglern in Gemünden - Ausflug eskaltierte *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/wu...emuenden-Ausflug-eskaltierte;art88524,2152008

*Heimkehr mit strahlenden Gesichtern *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-strahlenden-gesichtern-21364-art1427255.html

*Mittwoch, 7. September 2016 - Abwarten und angeln *
http://www.inforadio.de/programm/sc...e_beitraege/fussball/abwarten-und-angeln.html

*Oberbayerischer Fischereiverband prämiert den erfolgreichsten Angler *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...praemiert-erfolgreichsten-angler-6724250.html

*Tierschützer haben Angler am Haken *
https://www.onetz.de/reuth-bei-erbe...schuetzer-haben-angler-am-haken-d1694901.html

*Im Burraubach fällt das Angeln flach *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...das-Angeln-flach-_arid,10522649_toid,501.html

*Zander geangelt: Peta zeigt Telgter an *
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...er-an-5d65ecd7-d9ee-493b-9f63-d11f7b6faf34-ds

*Petrijünger vergeht das Angeln *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/stassfurt/umwelt-petrijuenger-vergeht-das-angeln

*Angeln hat nicht nur mit Fischen zu tun *
http://muehlacker-tagblatt.de/regio...bach/angeln-hat-nicht-nur-mit-fischen-zu-tun/

*Angeln bedeutet auch Pflege der Gewässer *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...-auch-Pflege-der-Gewaesser-artikel9627798.php

*Sportfischer fängt an einem Tag zwei riesige Welse aus dem Schmutterweiher bei Prem (Ostallgäu) *
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/ru...terweiher-bei-Prem-Ostallgaeu;art2757,2348636

*Forellen selbst angeln in der Forellenzucht Melle  *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/melle/art...in-der-forellenzucht-melle#gallery&0&0&773886

*„Angeln ist unsere Leidenschaft“ *
http://celler-presse.de/2016/09/13/angeln-ist-unsere-leidenschaft/

*Sulz a. N.: Zwei Karpfen bringen Entscheidung *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ung.8b1f4b27-af21-409c-ae74-901d0d547e54.html

*Robert Greil landete schwersten Fisch *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...andete-schwersten-fisch-21015-art1429620.html

*Die Jagd nach Fischen reizt auch Frauen *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...-Fischen-reizt-auch-Frauen-artikel9630809.php

*Letztes Angeln der Saison *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/letztes_a_31,1,765587992.html

*Angeln in der Ruhr: Spannend und beruhigend zugleich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...nnend-und-beruhigend-zugleich-id12194849.html

*Fischauktion im Dianchi-See in Yunnan *
http://german.china.org.cn/txt/2016-09/15/content_39306019.htm

*Dicker Fang in Rotenburg: Angel-Freunde ziehen 65 Kilo schweren Wels aus dem Wasser *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/rotenburg...ziehen-kilo-schweren-wels-wasser-6750611.html

*Müggelsee soll Naturschutzgebiet werden: Anwohner und Bootsbesitzer gehen auf die Barrikaden *
http://www.focus.de/regional/berlin...tzer-gehen-auf-die-barrikaden_id_5947743.html

*Bis die Fische beißen *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...schereivereins-beim-Angeln;art1223161,4009256

*Beim Fischen versenkt | Hier hängt ein Angler-Auto am Haken *
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/leserreporter/angler-auto-47880054.bild.html

*Hier werden Rekorde geangelt *
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/dresd...ch-wasser-angeln-rekord-fische-schlamm-163819

*Julia in Action - Makrelenfischen. Oder: DIY vom Meer bis in die Küche. *
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/julia-bauer/julia-in-action---makrele_b_12116860.html

*Vor 400 Jahren ist der See erstmals befischt worden *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frie...-see-erstmals-befischt-worden--127432081.html

*Angelparadies in Thüringer Hand *
http://www.tlz.de/web/zgt/leben/detail/-/specific/Angelparadies-in-Thueringer-Hand-2117383809

*Nicht nur Fischers Fritze fängt Fische *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...ischers-Fritze-faengt-Fische;art83439,5098782

*Angler feiern 50-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Angler-feiern-50-jaehriges-Bestehen;art211,2193685

*Geisinger Anglervereinigung plant Naturlehrpfad *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...inigung-plant-Naturlehrpfad;art372518,8915530

*Keine Langeweile beim Angelsportverein Oppenheim *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...-beim-angelsportverein-oppenheim_17328501.htm

*Kreisfischereiverein erhält Preis für behindertengerechte Angelplätze *
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...is-fuer-behindertengerechte-Angelplaetze.html

*Ich angel' mir einen neuen Freund *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...nen-neuen-Freund-_arid,10532470_toid,510.html

*  Balaton: Rekordkarpfen wieder an der Angel *
http://www.balaton-zeitung.info/7985/balaton-rekordkarpfen-wieder-an-der-angel.html

*Luzerner fängt 1-Meter-Hecht *
http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...rn/Luzerner-faengt-1-Meter-Hecht;art92,830481

*Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen *
http://www.neuepresse.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Hannoveraner-stirbt-beim-Angeln-in-Norwegen

*Urkunden am Haken *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Urkunden-am-Haken;art211,2204360

*Angler legen Streit bei *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/fischereipacht-angler-legen-streit-bei

*Feuerwehr macht Fischen frische Luft *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...macht-Fischen-frische-Luft-artikel9642430.php

*Ein dicker Fisch an der Angel *
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...-dicken-Fisch-an-der-Angel;art1223063,4022350

*Polizei lässt Freund des verunglückten Anglers frei *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...t-Freund-des-verunglueckten-Anglers-frei.html

*Angler fängt halben Fisch | Hier hat nicht nur die Flunder angebissen *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/hier-hat-nicht-nur-der-fisch-angebissen-48022354.bild.html

*Angeln in der Emscher *
http://www.derwesten.de/region/angeln-in-der-emscher-aimp-id12233573.html

*Angeln am frühen Morgen *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/angeln-am-fruehen-morgen.html

*Marina Rünthe: Angelverbot im Hafenbecken *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/kamen/leute/marina-ruenthe-angelverbot-im-hafenbecken-d699860.html

*Ferienaktion: Sportfischer angeln mit Kindern am Mühlenteich *
http://www.nwzonline.de/varel/sportfischer-angeln-mit_a_31,1,1574852459.html

*Herr der Fliegen: Test: Mit dem Bentley Bentayga "Fly Fishing" in Island *
http://www.gq-magazin.de/auto-techn...it-dem-bentley-bentayga-fly-fishing-in-island

*Angler feiern ihr 95-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/merzig-wadern/merzig/Angler-feiern-ihr-95-jahriges-Bestehen,65703

*Eldorado für Angler im Natureum *
http://www.tageblatt.de/lokales/old...do-fuer-Angler-im-Natureum-_arid,1242676.html

*Gefahr: Sandhügel rutschen am Legelshurster Baggersee *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/gefahr-sandhuegel-rutschen-am-legelshurster-baggersee

*Neue Fangregeln: Auf Angler wartet bald die Dorsch-Polizei *
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article157951490/Auf-Angler-wartet-bald-die-Dorsch-Polizei.html

*50 Jahre Bosauer Sportfischerverein *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholsteiner-anzeiger/50-jahre-bosauer-sportfischerverein-id14742436.html

*Oberndorf a. N.: Dicke Forelle hängt am Haken *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ken.c3cb9757-897a-4f3c-9140-c11b22c74dc7.html

*Den Kormoran keinesfalls - wie die Angler es wollen - erneut ausrotten *
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gotha/na...angler-es-wollen-erneut-ausrotten-d63203.html

*Meeresangeln: Die Invasion der Angelboote *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/die-invasion-der-angelboote-id14752066.html

*Mensch gegen Fisch: Michael Pfitzner angelt am liebsten in Minden *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/minden/209...el-Pfitzner-angelt-am-liebsten-in-Minden.html

*Notfälle: Angler rettet 68-Jährigen aus der Saale *
http://www.focus.de/regional/sachse...et-68-jaehrigen-aus-der-saale_id_5903360.html

*Angler genießen Abendstimmung *
http://muehlacker-tagblatt.de/sport/angelsport/angler-geniessen-abendstimmung/

*Mitten im Internet - Angler im Netz *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/wolfratshausen/mitten-im-internet-angler-im-netz-1.3151101

*Holger Meyn und Timo Grewe bestes Team *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/holger-meyn-und-timo-grewe-bestes-team.html

*Mit List und Tücke gegen den Kormoran *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/fuerth/mit-list-und-tucke-gegen-den-kormoran-1.5457860

*Notfälle | Angler stirbt in der Lahn *
http://www.bild.de/regional/aktuell.../angler-stirbt-in-der-lahn-47717824.bild.html

*Umwelt: Angler bangen um ihre Fischereireviere *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsch...m-ihre-fischereireviere_a_31,1,492869809.html

*Mit dem Angler auf Fischfang *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/mit-dem-angler-auf-fischfang--126957239.html

*Einfuhr nach Island: Angel- und Reitausrüstung reinigen *
http://www.fnp.de/ratgeber/reise/Ei...l-und-Reitausruestung-reinigen;art319,2203088

*Talheimer Nachwuchsangler freuen sich über Fang-Erfolg *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_51_36781_Talheimer-Nachwuchsangler-freuen-sich-ueber-Fang-Erfolg.html

*Angler haben viel Besuch *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...l,-Angler-haben-viel-Besuch-_arid,746089.html

*Kapitaler Hecht geht nahe Lemnitzhammer bei geführter Angeltour an den Haken *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...i-gefuehrter-Angeltour-an-den-Haken-640132704

*Deutsche Angler wehren sich gegen schlechtes Image *
http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...n-sich-gegen-schlechtes-image-id14791211.html

*Karpfen blau: Angler setzt seinen Wagen rückwärts in Ludwigskanal *
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...nen-wagen-ruckwarts-in-ludwigskanal-1.5477751

*Senkrecht im Wasser und die Hände frei *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt...cht-im-wasser-und-die-haende-frei-d82576.html

*Sportfischer fängt an einem Tag zwei riesige Welse aus dem Schmutterweiher bei Prem (Ostallgäu) *
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/ru...terweiher-bei-Prem-Ostallgaeu;art2757,2348636

*Angler pflegen Biotop *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/einsatz-angler-pflegen-biotop

*Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen *
http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/videos/d/9127624/wie-gewonnen--so-zerronnen.html

*„Angeln ist unsere Leidenschaft“ *
http://celler-presse.de/2016/09/13/angeln-ist-unsere-leidenschaft/

*Müllberge hinterlassen Müllhalde Werse-Insel *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...uellberge-hinterlassen-Muellhalde-Werse-Insel

*Letztes Angeln der Saison *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/lokalsport/letztes_a_31,1,765587992.html

*Fischsterben: Mehr als 400 tote Tiere im Flohbach *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...s-400-tote-Tiere-im-Flohbach;art83450,5084298

*Fangen, Foto, freilassen | „Trophäenangeln” soll im Saarland gestoppt werden *
http://www.bild.de/regional/saarlan...m-saarland-gestoppt-werden-47820624.bild.html

*Dramatisches Fischsterben : Fassungslosigkeit unter Anglern am Werseteich *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Fassungslosigkeit-unter-Anglern-am-Werseteich

*Angeln in der Ruhr: Spannend und beruhigend zugleich *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...nnend-und-beruhigend-zugleich-id12194849.html

*Eine Buhne entsteht am Altarm in Vehlgast *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/hav...ung-eine-buhne-entsteht-am-altarm-in-vehlgast

*Angler können Rute nicht auswerfen *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...t-der-Verlust-seines-einzigen-Stillgewaessers

*Fünf Millionen Tierquäler *
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/funf-millionen-tierqualer_512724

*Ein selbstgeschaffenes Paradies *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lokales/mainz/hochheim/ein-selbstgeschaffenes-paradies_17301761.htm

*Angler sind empört über mögliche Fischereiverbote *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...sind-empoert-ueber-moegliche-Fischereiverbote

*Die Angler lieben ihren Main *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art11846,4241849

*Nach dem Campieren bleibt oft Müll zurück *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler;art772,9355044

*Gero Hocker: Natura 2000 darf Anglern nicht den Zugang zu Gewässern verwehren ... *
http://www.bundesumweltportal.de/ni...sregierung-muss-musterverordnung-stoppen.html

*Tiere: Wo Schildkröten geangelt werden *
http://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/wirtschaft/wo-schildkroeten-geangelt-werden_a_31,1,1044981783.html

*"Null Verständnis" für Peta *
http://www.onetz.de/reuth-bei-erben...tik-null-verstaendnis-fuer-peta-d1697757.html

*Das Wasser voller Welse *
http://hessenschau.de/panorama/das-wasser-voller-welse,wels-jagd-100.html

*Forellen beißen nicht wie erhofft an *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...t-wie-erhofft-an-_arid,10530306_toid,643.html

*Geschoss musste aus Kiefer herausoperiert werden | Angler mit Metallkugeln beschossen *
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgebiet/ruhrgebiet/angler-beschossen-47925066.bild.html

*Angler räuchern 5-Euro-Forellen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...r-raeuchern-5-Euro-Forellen-_arid,752693.html

*Aufregendes Duell statt Würmer baden *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1517156

*Junganglertag: Fische zeigen sich in Linx in Beißlaune *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/junganglertag-fische-zeigen-sich-in-linx-in-beisslaune

*Karpfenangeln mit der Selbsthakmontage *
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/Karpfenangeln-mit-der-Selbsthakmontage,karpfenangeln100.html

*Timmendorfer Strand: Polizei und dänische Marine retten drei Angler aus Seenot *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...retten-drei-angler-aus-seenot-id14913471.html

*Fischsterben in Piethen: Ursache für großes Fischsterben steht fest *
http://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-anha...fuer-grosses-fischsterben-steht-fest-24790118

*Vereinsangeln des ASV Hechtclub Schöppingen : Michael Reers siegt mit sieben Fischen *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...pingen-Michael-Reers-siegt-mit-sieben-Fischen

*Angler ärgert Müll am Ruhrufer *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bochum/sued/angler-aergert-muell-am-ruhrufer-id12221407.html

*Ich angel' mir einen neuen Freund *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...nen-neuen-Freund-_arid,10532470_toid,510.html

*Die Angler brauchen Verstärkung *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/haeg-ehrsberg/die-angler-brauchen-verstaerkung--127648393.html

*Möhnesee - Die Wälder färben sich bunt, die Natur bereitet sich auf den Winterschlaf vor. Im... *
http://www.suedwestfalen-nachrichte...see-beginnt-die-zeit-der-angler-20160926.html

*Wildangler in Stuhr erwischt *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/stuhr/artikel/780732/wildangler-in-stuhr-erwischt

*Lösauer Wiesenteich: Karpfen sollen die Plage fressen *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/loesauer-wiesenteich-karpfen-sollen-die-plage-fressen-24820420

*Rettung für den Mönchsteich: Gewässer bei Bischofrode droht zu verlanden *
http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/rettu...r-bei-bischofrode-droht-zu-verlanden-24819326

*Zwei Meter großer Wels am Haken *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art3993,4257130


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Interesse am Angeln in Sachsen-Anhalt ungebrochen *
https://www.welt.de/regionales/sach...-am-Angeln-in-Sachsen-Anhalt-ungebrochen.html

*Karpfenköder für Gourmets im Teich *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-fuer-gourmets-im-teich-22800-art1437084.html

*08:30 Uhr Xenius Angelsport - Chance für das Ökosystem? | arte *
http://programm.ard.de/TV/Programm/Alle-Sender/?sendung=2872418686545861

*Wagners Karpfen hatte 9750 Gramm *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...arpfen-hatte-9750-gramm-21485-art1437277.html

*Seit 80 Jahren Angeln im Einklang mit der Natur - Neustädter Anglerverein *
http://www.der-reporter.de/neustadt...klang-mit-der-natur-neustaedter-anglerverein/

*Landesfischereiverband und Kreis Unna stellen neue Regeln für Marina Rünthe auf *
https://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen...ellen-neue-regeln-marina-ruenthe-6813184.html

*Immer mehr Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt *
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1027685.immer-mehr-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt.html

*Fischereiverein: Herbstzeit ist auch Angelzeit *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/kultur/herbstzeit-ist-auch-angelzeit_a_31,1,1782296703.html

*Seebrücken-Angeln: Leckere Plattfische aus der Ostsee *
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/Se...ere-Plattfische-aus-der-Ostsee,angeln690.html

*Warum eine Angelrute am Ufer verdächtig ist *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...te-am-Ufer-verdaechtig-ist-artikel9650367.php

*Black Fishing: Ihr Angel-Shop in Starnberg-Percha *
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/starnb...hing-angel-shop-starnberg-percha-6800941.html

*Fische im Freibad angeln *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/fische-im_a_31,1,1818807304.html

*Schießerei beim Angeln - Angeklagter dementiert *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...-Angeln-Angeklagter-dementiert,angler260.html

*Slowenien - Angler aus Bayern fängt Hecht mit der Hand *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/slowenien-angler-aus-bayern-faengt-hecht-mit-der-hand-1.3194652

*Anglerverein Fürstenberg/Oder feiert Jubiläum *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1521194/

*Zeitreise: Kleiner Bach bricht Streit vom Grenzzaun *
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...richt-Streit-vom-Grenzzaun,zeitreise1228.html

*Angeln in der Ruhr – zehn Jahre nach dem PFT-Skandal *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/men...hn-jahre-nach-dem-pft-skandal-id12258084.html

*Mit einer App zum Angeln *
http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/Mit-einer-App-zum-Angeln;art2460,5132543

*Angler sauer über abgepumpten Teich *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angler-sauer-ueber-abgepumpten-teich-3512527.html

*Seine Hobbys: Handball, Angeln und die Feuerwehr *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/seine-hobbys-handball-angeln-und-die-feuerwehr

*OZ - Ostsee-Zeitung *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/Meinung/Leserbriefe/Leserbriefe-Rostock/Und-die-Angler

*Meerbusch: Ein Paradies nicht nur für Angler *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/meerbusch/ein-paradies-nicht-nur-fuer-angler-aid-1.6317898

*1,23 Meter lang: Angler fängt Riesenhecht im Kretzschauer See *
http://www.mz-web.de/zeitz/1-23-meter-lang-angler-faengt-riesenhecht-im-kretzschauer-see-24876868

*Ostsee-Fangmengen für 2017 stehen: Sprotten und Scholle statt Dorsch *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/meckle...tten-und-scholle-statt-dorsch-id15065371.html

*Krebskranker Patient: Vietnam-Veteran will ein letztes Mal Angeln gehen *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/k...-ein-letztes-mal-angeln-gehen_id_6061675.html

*Heimat in Düsseldorf: Angler hüten den Albertussee *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duesseldorf/angler-hueten-den-albertussee-aid-1.6323073

*TV-Tipp Angler im Visier der Naturschützer Angeln ist ein weit verbreitetes Hobby, allein in ... *
http://www.ovb-online.de/kultur-tv/...allein-deutschland-gibt-etwa-dre-6835249.html

*Letztes *
http://www.nwzonline.de/saterland/letztes_a_31,1,2077288146.html

*Das Anglerglück kennt keine Saison *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ueck-kennt-keine-saison-21179-art1441014.html

*Dänemark - Ausbrecher an der Angel Dänemark - Ausbrecher an der Angel *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/daenemark-ausbrecher-an-der-angel-1.3206796

*Chrissy Quiring: Erst Hechte angeln, am Sonntag die Punkte fischen *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/sport...ngeln--am-sonntag-die-punkte-fischen-24918070

*Angler ködern Eilenburger Senioren *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/Angler-koedern-Eilenburger-Senioren

*Angeln verboten *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-verboten-3519325.html

*Junge Angler fischen Müll aus Uferbereichen der Talsperre *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...ferbereichen-der-Talsperre-artikel9659570.php

*Donauwörth: Angler lässt Fische offenbar ersticken *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...sst-Fische-offenbar-ersticken-id39422052.html

*Kreisanglerverein Weißenfels: Nachwuchs am Haken *
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/kreisanglerverein-weissenfels-nachwuchs-am-haken-24935024

*Fischereiverein: Alwin Witte zu Höherem berufen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...te-zu-hoeherem-berufen_a_31,1,2336098823.html

*Raubfischangeln im Herbst *
http://www.inar.de/raubfischangeln-im-herbst/

*Bredenbeker Teich: Angler müssen nun Leine ziehen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sto...er-Teich-Angler-muessen-nun-Leine-ziehen.html

*Zum Fliegenfischen in die Eifel *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/kreis-viersen/kempen/zum-fliegenfischen-in-die-eifel-1.2300279

*Guteborner pflegen den Schlossteich und angeln *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...n-den-Schlossteich-und-angeln;art1054,5657132

*Verabschiedung: Dreh- und Angelpunkt für Köder und Klönen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...uer-koeder-und-kloenen_a_31,1,2569559432.html

*Das traditionelle Hochseeangeln der Verdener Aller-Weser-Hochseeangler war ein Erfolg *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/verden-ort47274/wind-wellen-forderten-heraus-6901070.html

*Fürs Fliegenfischen faszinieren *
http://www.zuonline.ch/buelach/fuers-fliegenfischen-faszinieren/story/16845173

*"Winterlager" bieten Fischen Schutz: Angeln eingeschränkt *
http://www.wetter.de/cms/winterlager-bieten-fischen-schutz-angeln-eingeschraenkt-4025738.html

*Angeln an der Ruhr in Kettwig ist Raus große Leidenschaft *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...-ist-raus-grosse-leidenschaft-id12305111.html

*Immer mehr Hamburger an der Angel *
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article208497907/Immer-mehr-Hamburger-an-der-Angel.html

*Fremde Fische und der Niedergang des Angelns *
http://www.blauenarzisse.de/index.p...-fremde-fische-und-der-niedergang-des-angelns

*Angeln eingeschränkt: Fische im „Winterlager“ *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/fische-im-winterlager-id15179191.html

*Prüfung für angehende Angler *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/salzwedel/fischerei-pruefung-fuer-angehende-angler

*Der geniale Schirm für den Angler… *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-schirm-fuer-den-angler-20990-art1445286.html

*POL-NOM: Dreister Fischdiebstahl *
http://www.blogspan.net/presse/pol-nom-dreister-fischdiebstahl/mitteilung/1293424/

*Nur Töchter gehen angeln *
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/sport/handball/regional/nur-toechter-gehen-angeln-13905082.html

*Angler machen Vereinsgewässer winterfest *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/arbeitseinsatz-angler-machen-vereinsgewaesser-winterfest

*Edelmetall für engagierte Geisinger Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...engagierte-Geisinger-Angler;art372518,8931682

*Angler mit Pilotprojekt am Schleptruper See *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche/artikel/784182/angler-mit-pilotprojekt-am-schleptruper-see

*Wuster Kameraden zeigen ihr Dorf *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Wuster-Kameraden-zeigen-ihr-Dorf

*Die Angler sind die Besten im Schießen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...die-besten-im-schiessen-22798-art1437357.html

*Killerfisch lässt Angler hoffen *
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/M...im-Kampf-gegen-einen-aggressiven-Eindringling

*Angler an der Hase sitzen auf dem Trockenen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/herzlake/artikel/784263/angler-an-der-hase-sitzen-auf-dem-trockenen

*Pietzpuhler Teich trocknet aus *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/burg/keine-loesung-pietzpuhler-teich-trocknet-aus

*Angler küren ihre Meister *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sasbach/angler-kueren-ihre-meister--128270427.html

*Tierschützer zeigen Ratzeburger Angler an: Vereinsleben auf Eis *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Lau...en-Ratzeburger-Angler-an-Vereinsleben-auf-Eis

*Angler holen Fische aus dem Sauteich *
http://www.salzgitter-zeitung.de/gi...085/Angler-holen-Fische-aus-dem-Sauteich.html

*Geehrt und geangelt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg-kreis/geehrt-und_a_31,1,1782296262.html

*Wie Sie ihren Fang richtig fotografieren – eine Anleitung *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/So-fotografieren-Sie-Ihren-Fang-richtig

*Angler muss nach PETA-Anzeige zahlen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ach-peta-anzeige-zahlen-21101-art1438623.html

*Bundessieg für junge Angler vom Hexenteich *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...unge-Angler-vom-Hexenteich-artikel9651482.php

*Drei Angler am Dümmer in Hüde *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bohmte/artikel/786285/drei-angler-am-duemmer-in-huede

*Schießerei beim Angeln - Angeklagter dementiert *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...-Angeln-Angeklagter-dementiert,angler260.html

*Einfach ein Traum« *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3981,4265303

*Taucher, Lebensretter und Angler gemeinsam gegen Müll *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...ren-Muellsammelaktion-im-und-am-Schwarzen-See

*Angler wünschen sich mehr Vielfalt im Rhein *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gren...n-sich-mehr-vielfalt-im-rhein--128393305.html

*Müllsammler finden Autoreifen und Bügelbrett *
http://www.helmstedter-nachrichten....ammler-finden-Autoreifen-und-Buegelbrett.html

*Allein als Goldfisch unter Karpfen *
http://www.wolfsburger-nachrichten....75111/Allein-als-Goldfisch-unter-Karpfen.html

*Gifhorn Am Umwelttag der Angler beteiligen sich fast 50 Helfer. Aber die Unterstützung ist rückläufig. *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...ammler-finden-Autoreifen-und-Buegelbrett.html

*EU beschränkt Dorschfang in der Ostsee - auch für Angler *
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/dorsch-fangquote-101.html

*Meerbusch: Ein Paradies nicht nur für Angler *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/meerbusch/ein-paradies-nicht-nur-fuer-angler-aid-1.6317898

*EU senkt die Fangquote für Dorsche deutlich *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Wirts...gquote-fuer-Dorsche-auch-fuer-Angler-deutlich

*Die drei Angler: OGV-Strolche verschönern die Ruheoase *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...rschoenern-die-ruheoase-21363-art1439568.html

*Diebe entkommen mit Bootsmotor: Staufenberger Angler betroffen *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-muen...r-staufenberger-angler-betroffen-6832335.html

*Schock nach dem Sieg: Attacke auf Angler-Autos *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...g-Attacke-auf-Angler-Autos-artikel9655473.php

*Wassenberg: Angler: reger Austausch in der Jugendarbeit *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...r-austausch-in-der-jugendarbeit-aid-1.6325490

*Wittstock 12-Jähriger fängt seltene Goldkarausche *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/12-Jaehriger-faengt-seltene-Goldkarausche

*Dänemark - Ausbrecher an der Angel *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/daenemark-ausbrecher-an-der-angel-1.3206796

*Fischkinderstube Edingen-Neckarhausen: Wer pflegt sie denn nun? *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/bergs...sen-Wer-pflegt-sie-denn-nun-_arid,228354.html

*Mit reicher Beute nach Hause *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/v...t-reicher-Beute-nach-Hause-_arid,1476081.html

*Müllabladeplatz Schlosspark? *
http://www.kyffhaeuser-nachrichten.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=199583

*Angler stinksauer *
http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/lokales/bergstrasse/bensheim/angler-stinksauer_17401730.htm

*Nieder-Erlenbacher Angler: Die Rückkehr der Meerforellen *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Die-Rueckkehr-der-Meerforellen;art675,2272301

*Waiblingen und Umgebung: Ärger an der Rems: Angler klagen an *
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.waiblingen...-an.d4e957c9-412d-42b7-bd5c-0c2aaf19f5c3.html

*Fliegenfischer geht an der Rench bei Lautenbach auf die Jagd *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/fliegenfischer-geht-der-rench-bei-lautenbach-auf-die-jagd

*Kranichschutz am Stausee Kelbra: Angler erzürnt das verlängerte Zutrittsverbot *
http://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-mans...rnt-das-verlaengerte-zutrittsverbot--24947296

*Grabow: Angler sorgen am Ufer für freie Sicht *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigslu...rgen-am-ufer-fuer-freie-sicht-id15160296.html

*Leichenfund in Rathenow Bootsführer zieht toten Angler aus der Havel *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/Bootsfuehrer-zieht-toten-Angler-aus-der-Havel

*Auf die Bäume Ihr Angler..... *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/schwerte/vereine/auf-die-baeume-ihr-angler-d707109.html

*Angler vom Haken *
http://www.onetz.de/reuth-bei-erbendorf/vermischtes/angler-vom-haken-d1706177.html

*Angermann: “Stellenwert der ehrenamtlichen Arbeit der Angler wird bestätigt” *
https://celleheute.de/angermann-stellenwert-der-ehrenamtlichen-arbeit-der-angler-wird-bestaetigt/

*Ufergestaltung mit Folgen *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1526546/


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler aktiv : 40 Tonnen Kies: Ein neuer Laichplatz für Bachforellen *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...n-Kies-Ein-neuer-Laichplatz-fuer-Bachforellen

*Bleibt der Stausee den Anglern erhalten? *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/bleibt-der-stausee-den-anglern-erhalten-3531605.html

*Einsatz: Leiche aus Weiher geborgen *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/landsberg/Leiche-aus-Weiher-geborgen-id39617982.html

*Angelsportverein Lauchringen bietet bei Lehrgang Wissenswertes rund ums Fischen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...senswertes-rund-ums-Fischen;art372609,8980058

*Wintertandem an der Braake *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/wintertandem-an-der-braake.html

*Vorbereitung auf Angler-Prüfung *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...tung-auf-angler-pruefung-aimp-id12326550.html

*Villingen-Schwenningen: Woher stammte das Gift in der Brigach? *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ach.b7939068-fc9d-4ba4-9f02-11292d530075.html

*Fischen in anderen Gewässern *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fischen-in-anderen-gewaessern-3533623.html

*Baumann gewinnt Pokal *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ikel,-Baumann-gewinnt-Pokal-_arid,780048.html

*Sportfischerverein Bremen-Stuhr angelt auf hoher See *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startsei...t-auf-hoher-See-_arid,1490194.html#nfy-reload

*Kreis-Angler starten neu durch *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Grimmen/Kreis-Angler-starten-neu-durch

*Nur fünf Dorsche pro Tag: Angelkutter stehen vor dem Aus *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...orsche-pro-Tag-Angelkutter-stehen-vor-dem-Aus

*Bräunlingen: Angler haben 90 Mitglieder am Haken *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ken.981fdac3-3926-4801-b083-8f88f8d35d32.html

*Für frische Fische im Fluss ist wieder gesorgt *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art11878,4301763

*Oberschöneweide: Angler findet toten Mann in der Spree *
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...ngler-findet-toten-mann-in-der-spree-25063424

*Nur fünf Dorsche pro Tag: Angelkutter stehen vor dem Aus Wir sägen an dem Ast auf dem wir sitzen *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...tock/Wir-saegen-an-dem-Ast-auf-dem-wir-sitzen

*50 Jahre Angelsport *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/braeunlingen/50-jahre-angelsport--129653270.html

*Angler säubern Stadtgewässer *
http://celler-presse.de/2016/11/10/angler-saeubern-stadtgewaesser/

*SVZ-Serie „Ehrensache“: Großes Engagement für Angler-Nachwuchs *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrowe...agement-fuer-angler-nachwuchs-id15314901.html

*„Zu blöd zum Angeln...“ *
http://www.az-online.de/altmark/kloetze/bloed-angeln-6967600.html

*Angler wegen Bauarbeiten sauer *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/angler-wegen-bauarbeiten-sauer-6967255.html

*Vier Tonnen Fisch für die Angler *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1529605/

*Fische beißen nicht an *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/20161113/angeln-fische-beissen-nicht-an

*Andreas Krolik: Hobby-Angler und verhinderter Förster *
http://www.volksstimme.de/leben/andreas-krolik-hobby-angler-und-verhinderter-foerster/1479143380000

*Koch des Jahres : Andreas Krolik: Hobby-Angler und verhinderter Förster *
http://www.wn.de/Welt/Vermischtes/2...Krolik-Hobby-Angler-und-verhinderter-Foerster

*Sprungmarken zum direkten anspringen der Hauptbereiche *
http://www.oberhessen-live.de/2016/11/14/seehotel-antrifttalsperre/

*Freizeit: Wenn der Golfball an der Angel hängt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...ll-an-der-angel-haengt_a_31,1,3348488149.html

*Klaus Augenthaler zahlt nach umstrittener Angler-Posse Geldstrafe *
http://www.kreisbote.de/bayern/klau...rittener-angler-posse-geldstrafe-6981345.html

*Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe: Spurensuche von Polizei und Feuerwehr *
http://www.rinteln-aktuell.de/angle...ei-ahe-spurensuche-von-polizei-und-feuerwehr/

*Angler: Junge Fische in 16 Oldenburger Gewässern ausgesetzt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/l...-gewaessern-ausgesetzt_a_31,1,3386413042.html

*Partner für Fischer und Angler - Agrarstaatssekretäre informieren sich über Arbeit des Instituts für ... *
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...tituts-fuer-Binnenfischerei_article23219.html

*21:00 Uhr Das Monster im Badesee? Ein Film von Florian Guthknecht | ARD-alpha Livestream *
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2848718977524004

*Großer Fang: Angler hat Riesenfisch an der Leine *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/...ler-hat-riesenfisch-an-der-leine-7196436.html

*Angler sammeln Abfall an Flüssen und Seen im Saarland *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/saarlouis...Abfall-an-Fluessen-und-Seen-im-Saarland,76950

*Ausbildung: Petri Heil erst nach 36 Stunden *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg/bildung/petriheil-erst-nach-36-stunden_a_31,1,3468705063.html

*Ulenburger Fischen droht Ersticken *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_herford/loehne/loehne/20981320_Ulenburger-Fischen-droht-Ersticken.html

*Stelzenberg Angler fischt Pistole und Tresore aus Weiher *
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...eiher/-/id=1682/did=18511998/nid=1682/uavjsz/

*ASV Pfungstadt Angler feiern 50. Geburtstag *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...tadt-angler-feiern-50-geburtstag_17478418.htm

*Eingebildeter Angler hat einen richtig großen Fisch an der Leine – aber der dreht den Spieß um *
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2016/11/18/angler-grosser-fisch_n_13069250.html

*Angler richten Skatturnier aus *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/stwendel/stwendel/Angler-richten-Skatturnier-aus,77010

*   Versammlung: Durchwachsenes Jahr für Angler  *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesoythe/durchwachsenes_a_31,1,3511416910.html

*Junge Angler in Berlin ausgezeichnet *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...er-in-Berlin-ausgezeichnet-artikel9687063.php

*Magnet-Angler fischt Tresore und Pistole aus Weiher *
http://www.t-online.de/regionales/i...er-fischt-tresore-und-pistole-aus-weiher.html

*Bedrohte Art: Angler setzen Karauschen aus *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...-angler-setzen-karauschen-aus-id15393016.html

*2.500 Karauschen helfen, die Art zu erhalten *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...hen-helfen-die-Art-zu-erhalten,fische268.html

*Angeln am Neustädter See ist wieder gestattet *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/mag...ege-angelverbot-am-neustaedter-see-aufgehoben

*Borsumer Angler für 20-jährige Vereinstreue geehrt *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/rhede/artikel/809429/borsumer-angler-fuer-20-jaehrige-vereinstreue-geehrt

*Angelsportverein zeichnet treue Mitglieder aus: Das Duell mit dem Fisch als Anreiz *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...ell-mit-dem-Fisch-als-Anreiz;art57641,2330029

*Badetag für schlammige Prinzenteichfische *
http://eisenach.thueringer-allgemei...fuer-schlammige-Prinzenteichfische-2074174589

*Angler brauchen keine Kreisgrenze *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Angler-brauchen-keine-Kreisgrenze

*Freistetter Angler bestätigen Vorsitzenden Rolf Reichlin *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/freistetter-angler-bestaetigen-vorsitzenden-rolf-reichlin

*Anglerverband-Chef: "Wie sich Augenthaler fotografiert hat, lehnen wir ab" *
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...genthaler-fotografiert-hat-lehnen-wir-ab.html

*Wer hat den größten Karpfen? *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/homburg/h...ln-verschrieben-Kein-Tier-wird-getoetet,77867

*Kein Weg zum See *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/burg/angler-kein-weg-zum-see

*Angelscheine für den Edersee sind künftig online erhältlich *
http://lokalo24.de/news/angelscheine-fuer-den-edersee-sind-kuenftig-online-erhaeltlich/725124/

*Seit 30 Jahren „Herr der Fliegen“ *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg-k...ahren-herr-der-fliegen_a_31,1,3788946449.html

*Den Angelschein ließ der Täter am Autodach am Wanderparkplatz in Gütenland beim Stausee ... *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...er-geldbeutel-gestohlen-22393-art1458503.html

*Neue WDR-Serie - Jo, Ruhrgebiet! *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/neue-wdr-serie-phoenixsee-jo-ruhrgebiet-1.3268354

*Lecker und Soholmer Au: Angler-Frust: Kiel streicht Förderung *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angler-frust-kiel-streicht-foerderung-id15471441.html

*Australien: Hai rächt sich an Angler *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/panorama/id_79687814/australien-hai-raecht-sich-an-angler.html

*Angler warnen vor dem Verzehr von Fischen *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...nen-vor-dem-verzehr-von-fischen-14069452.html

*ASV Burgsteinfurt kämpft gegen Kraut im Seller See : Kanadische Pest bedroht Gewässerökologie *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ee-Kanadische-Pest-bedroht-Gewaesseroekologie

*Mit neuem Gesetz | Saarland stoppt Fisch-Quälerei! *
http://www.bild.de/regional/saarland/tierquaelerei/saarland-stoppt-fisch-quaeler-48987416.bild.html

*Hunte: Fischlehrpfad hängt an der Angel *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wildeshausen/fischlehrpfad-haengt-an-der-angel_a_31,1,3926603241.html

*Fischwilderer geht Anglern ins Netz *
http://www.dewezet.de/region/weserb...erer-geht-anglern-ins-netz-_arid,2330267.html

*Angler-Glück – Teil II: Weitere Tresore und Waffen in Weiher gefunden *
http://lokalo.de/artikel/127196/angler-glueck-teil-ii-weitere-tresore-und-waffen-in-weiher-gefunden/

*Neue Informationstafel an der Ems in Geeste *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/geeste/ar...tafel-an-der-ems-in-geeste#gallery&0&0&814214

*Hobby : Die nicht im Trüben fischen *
http://www.naumburger-tageblatt.de/lokales/hobby--die-nicht-im-trueben-fischen-25194966

*OGV ehrte langjährige Mitglieder *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...langjaehrige-mitglieder-20909-art1459853.html

*Chronologie: Folter am Kanal: Von der Tat bis zum Prozess *
https://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/...-Von-der-Tat-bis-zum-Prozess;art29854,3164584

*Fischerei: Angler dürfen nur noch fünf Dorsche aus dem Wasser ziehen *
http://www.focus.de/regional/kiel/f...dorsche-aus-dem-wasser-ziehen_id_6282998.html

*Petri Heil: In Wladiwostok hat die Eisfischsaison begonnen *
https://deutsch.rt.com/fotostrecken...adiwostok-hat-die-eisfischen-saison-begonnen/


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Ein Land voller Facetten *
https://web.de/magazine/reise/blog/land-voller-facetten-31900334

*Hillerse Die Fragen reichen von Gesetzes- über Fisch- und Wasserkunde. *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...43-Neuangler-absolvieren-Ausbildungskurs.html

*  Mit dem Backfischfest ein Anglerparadies geschaffen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art4012,4295868

*BEOBACHTET-GEHÖRT *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/haeg-ehrsberg/beobachtet-gehoert-x6m5wakyx--129412917.html

*Entshleunigung in rasanten Zeiten *
http://de.blastingnews.com/meinung/2016/11/entshleunigung-in-rasanten-zeiten-001198145.html

*Krimi-Rätsel gelöst? Kinder finden beim Angeln Tresore *
http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreic...r-finden-beim-Angeln-Tresore;art85950,1365501

*Hecht-Quartett *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/hecht-quartett.html

*Pfaffenhofen: Zehnjähriger Philipp Bestle holt vier bayerische Titel *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...le-holt-vier-bayerische-Titel-id39689892.html

*Fusion der Vereine rückt immer näher *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/angeln-fusion-der-vereine-rueckt-immer-naeher

*Dresden Friedrichstadt Angeln aus Auto gestohlen *
http://www.dnn.de/Dresden/Polizeiticker/Polizeiticker-Dresden/Angeln-aus-Auto-gestohlen

*Zum Tod von Sharon Jones: «Ich bin Soul» *
http://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/zum-tod-von-sharon-jones-ich-bin-soul-ld.129410

*Der Fasching ist ihre Leidenschaft *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/ma...icht-Prinzessinnen-Rasenmaeher;art772,9421987

*Erfolgreiches Forellenangeln im Herbst *
http://www.inar.de/erfolgreiches-forellenangeln-im-herbst/

*Angeln in den Duisburg-Ruhrorter Häfen *
https://www.xtranews.de/2016/11/28/angeln-in-den-duisburg-ruhrorter-haefen-id45188407.html

*Fragebogen „Nahaufnahme“: Dropbox-Chef Blüher möchte seinen Enkeln mal das Angeln ... *
http://blog.wiwo.de/management/2016...chte-seinen-enkeln-mal-das-angeln-beibringen/

*Angelsportverein : Jugendliche des ASV Dinkelfreunde angeln sich Preise *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...iche-des-ASV-Dinkelfreunde-angeln-sich-Preise

*Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen *
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...er-Ostsee-ab-2017-begrenzen_article23301.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Rund 50 Kilo brachte er auf die Waage | Angler in den USA fängt Riesen-Wels *
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/angeln/angler-faengt-riesen-fisch-49051180.bild.html

*18:15 Uhr die nordreportage: Schwergewicht am Haken Radio Bremen TV *
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2838519296297196

*Ausgleich an der Angel *
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/landkreis_gp/ausgleich-an-der-angel-14103309.html

*Angler in der Pflicht: Nur noch fünf Dorsche pro Tag *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/nur-noch-fuenf-dorsche-pro-tag-id15540776.html

*Angler unter sich *
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/ueberregional/aus_aller_welt/21003904_Angler-unter-sich.html

*Angeln : Sicher vor dem „Tisch des Grauens“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...26722-Angeln-Sicher-vor-dem-Tisch-des-Grauens

*Angeln ist für jeden was *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/eilbek/sport/angeln-ist-fuer-jeden-was-d36853.html

*Sternberg : Jüngste Mitglieder erst ein Jahr alt *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg...-mitglieder-erst-ein-jahr-alt-id15588476.html

*So geht's! | Angeln Sie sich doch mal 'nen Maschsee-Karpfen... *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/karpfen/angeln-im-maschsee-49320954.bild.html

*Wenn das Hobby zum Beruf wird *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...aubfische-Suesswasserfische;art449428,6330795

*Das Verfahren ist eingestellt *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/das-verfahren-ist-eingestellt-x1x--131342503.html

*Rostock: Anglertreffen besorgt um Dorschquote *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...rgt-sich-um-Dorschquote,anglertreffen100.html

*Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen *
http://www.salzgitter-zeitung.de/se...09006965/Forellen-die-auf-Fusseln-stehen.html

*Angeln im Schwimmbad fand großen Anklang *
http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/index.php?id=70&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=186167&cHash=a6ac5f2f72

*Wenn der Weihnachtsmann in Choren die Karpfen bringt *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Doebeln/Wenn-der-Weihnachtsmann-in-Choren-die-Karpfen-bringt

*Lübtheen: Sein Ziel: Der ganz große Fang *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/sein-ziel-der-ganz-grosse-fang-id15633496.html

*Fischesterben in Hessental: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt *
https://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall...hall/illegal-karpfen-ausgesetzt-14200303.html

*Freispruch für Sportangler *
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/freispruch-sportangler-7147078.html

*Das Weihnachtsmenü selbst fangen *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/das-weihnachtsmenue-selbst-fangen-id15644401.html

*Polizeibericht: Schwarzangler im Sportboothafen gestellt *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/ma...ler-im-Sportboothafen-gestellt;art774,9453603

*Der schwerste Hecht hatte zehn Kilo *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Der-schwerste-Hecht-hatte-zehn-Kilo;art433641,9453679

*Schütze soll sechs Jahre hinter Gitter *
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/stendal/urteil-anglerstreit-100.html

*Angeln in Ludwigslust: Empfang für einen Weltmeister *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/empfang-fuer-einen-weltmeister-id15664296.html

*Ohne Prüfung keine Angelerlaubnis *
http://www.salzgitter-zeitung.de/he...72937/Ohne-Pruefung-keine-Angelerlaubnis.html

*Das sollte ein Angler in Oberhausen wissen *
http://www.wp.de/staedte/oberhausen/das-sollte-ein-angler-in-oberhausen-wissen-id209101057.html

*Mehr als Angeln: Euskirchener Fischerei-Verein setzt auf Naturschutz *
http://www.ksta.de/region/euskirche...scherei-verein-setzt-auf-naturschutz-25384518

*Der Rhein-Herne-Kanal hält für Angler viel Fang bereit *
http://www.waz.de/staedte/essen/nor...fuer-angler-viel-fang-bereit-id209098241.html

*Biesdorfer Baggersee *
https://info-marzahn-hellersdorf.de/biesdorfer-baggersee/

*Blumberger Zollhausried: Biber verhilft Anglern zu mehr Fischen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...lft-Anglern-zu-mehr-Fischen;art372508,9065329

*Schwanenteich ist bei Anglern beliebt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...ch-ist-bei-Anglern-beliebt-artikel9770397.php

*Ein Prachtkerl zum Jahreswechsel *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...achtkerl-zum-Jahreswechsel-artikel9770169.php

*Damit der Silvester-Schmaus gelingt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...-Silvester-Schmaus-gelingt-artikel9770013.php

*Bei manchen Kunden darf es auch ein Sechspfünder sein *
http://eichsfeld.thueringer-allgeme...arf-es-auch-ein-Sechspfuender-sein-1651401712

*04:20 Uhr Der Ladogasee (1/2) Ein russischer Sommertraum | rbb Fernsehen Livestream *
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2820519418562019

*Angelsportverein Groß-Karben: Mit einer Auktion ins neue Jahr *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Mit-einer-Auktion-ins-neue-Jahr;art677,2401593

*Angler treffen sich zur Adventsfeier *
http://www.wolfenbuetteler-zeitung....711/Angler-treffen-sich-zur-Adventsfeier.html

*Fischbestände in Sachsen erholen sich *
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...n-Sachsen-erholen-sich_article1480750468.html

*Schutz für den Problemfisch Dorsch *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Schutz-fuer-den-Problemfisch-Dorsch

*Angler entdeckt gestohlenes Postauto unter Eisdecke *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ma...kt-gestohlenes-postauto-unter-eisdecke-188540

*Angler setzen 1000 Äschen ein *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/salzwedel/artenreichtum-angler-setzen-1000-aeschen-ein

*Rees: Ärger um Angler und Autos im Schutzgebiet *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...ngler-und-autos-im-schutzgebiet-aid-1.6446529

*Voerde: Bomben gebastelt: Polizei nimmt 51-Jährigen fest *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/bomben-gebastelt-polizei-nimmt-51-jaehrigen-fest-aid-1.6444892

*Dresdens Bankdrücker | Macht Hobby-Angler Konrad bald den Fisch? *
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/dynamo-dresden/macht-konrad-bald-den-fisch-49213876.bild.html

*Angler-Verein wächst weiter: Petri Heil begrüßt elf neue Mitglieder *
http://www.come-on.de/lennetal/werd...i-heil-begruesst-neue-mitglieder-7055183.html

*Weihnachtsfeier der Angler *
http://schleiz.otz.de/web/lokal/leben/detail/-/specific/Weihnachtsfeier-der-Angler-730281158

*Bayer. Staatsministerium des Innern: Vermisster Angler tot aus dem Starnberger See geborgen *
http://www.focus.de/regional/bayern...-dem-starnberger-see-geborgen_id_6316403.html

*Angler ziehen Bilanz *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...tikel,-Angler-ziehen-Bilanz-_arid,809743.html

*Tom Schmidt ist Jugendanglerkönig *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/tom-schmidt-ist-jugendanglerkoenig.html

*Mordversuchs-Prozess gegen junge Leute aus Ascheberg, Nordkirchen und Lünen *
https://www.wa.de/lokales/herbern/m...ute-ascheberg-nordkirchen-luenen-7080350.html

*Angler: Neuer Holzsteg soll kommen – nur wann? *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/neuer-holzsteg-soll-kommen-nur-wann-id15559306.html

*Tiere: Angler und Tierschützer: Freude über Fischotter-Rückkehr *
http://www.focus.de/regional/hannov...de-ueber-fischotter-rueckkehr_id_6348814.html

*Angler kürten ihre Meister *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler-Gaststaetten-und-Restaurants;art774,9446155

*Biber am Weickelsdorfer Teich: Was bedeutet dies für Fischer und Fische? *
http://www.mz-web.de/burgenlandkrei...deutet-dies-fuer-fischer-und-fische--25267412

*Mit dem Menschenauge sieht man Fische besser *
http://bnn.de/nachrichten/mit-dem-menschenauge-sieht-man-fische-besser

*Angler bieten geräucherte Forellen *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/stwendel/oberthal/Angler-bieten-geraucherte-Forellen,81452

*Angler: Neuer Infokasten und freier Steg *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/wesel-ha...r-infokasten-und-freier-steg-id208989053.html

*Tipps und Montagen zum Ansitzangeln auf Wels *
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/Tipps-und-Montagen-zum-Ansitzangeln-auf-Wels,welsangeln100.html

*Vorsicht gefräßiger Graskarpfen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schuelertexte/vorsicht-gefraessiger-graskarpfen--131146552.html

*Albstädter Angler bieten Räucherforellen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3979,4347753

*Jungfische für die Steinbachtalsperre *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ür-die-Steinbachtalsperre-article3428272.html

*Rostock: Anglertreffen besorgt um Dorschquote *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...rgt-sich-um-Dorschquote,anglertreffen100.html

*Neuried Kein Verstoß gegen den Tierschutz *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...utz.a3a3f935-2d5e-412c-beb0-9d62c1721af4.html

*Der Karpfenkalender sorgt auch 2017 wieder für viel Freude bei Fischliebhabern *
http://www.rosenheim24.de/netzwelt/...eder-viel-freude-fischliebhabern-7134247.html

*Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt *
http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/lokales/schwaebisch_hall/illegal-karpfen-ausgesetzt-14200303.html

*Final Fantasy 15: Tierrechtsorganisation PETA kritisiert Noctis' Angelleidenschaft *
http://www.buffed.de/Final-Fantasy-15-Spiel-118/News/Angeln-PETA-1216436/

*Tiefseefische auf Twitter: Dieser russische Angler zeigt seinen hässlichen Fang *
http://www.bento.de/haha/tiefseefis...angler-zeigt-seinen-haesslichen-fang-1082320/

*Schleppen mit Elektroboot im Kailbacher Winkl nicht erwiesen *
http://www.traunsteiner-tagblatt.de...Freispruch-fuer-Sportangler-_arid,309913.html

*Dörverdener Angler wildern Karpfenart aus *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/doerverden-ort52440/neue-heimat-karauschen-7163761.html

*Seit 60 Jahren den Anglern treu *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angelvereine-Angler;art768,9454755

*„Früher war das ein Sumpfgebiet“ *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/bergstrasse/rimbach/frueher-war-das-ein-sumpfgebiet_17559917.htm

*Gericht taucht in Tiefen des Angelwesens ein *
http://www.gn-online.de/nachrichten/gericht-taucht-in-tiefen-des-angelwesens-ein-177529.html

*Toller Hecht...! | Angler fischt Lachs aus Leine *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/lachs/angler-fischt-lachs-49498890.bild.html

*Oberhausener angelt lieber Zander als im Stau zu stehen *
http://www.wp.de/staedte/oberhausen...zander-als-im-stau-zu-stehen-id209097117.html

*Kleines Paradies am See *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...eim/Kleines-Paradies-am-See;art372507,9063559

*Ein Prachtkerl zum Jahreswechsel *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...achtkerl-zum-Jahreswechsel-artikel9770169.php

*Illegale Angler gefährden Biotop am Badebornteich *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-den-...aehrden-Biotop-am-Badebornteich-in-Badenstedt

*Nach dem Fischsterben: Im Ziegeleiteich zieht Leben ein *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...geleiteich-zieht-Leben-ein-artikel9770104.php

*Keine Änderungen – und doch wirds anders *
http://www.petri-heil.ch/keine-aenderungen-und-doch-wirds-anders/

*Angelsportverein Groß-Karben: Mit einer Auktion ins neue Jahr *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Mit-einer-Auktion-ins-neue-Jahr;art677,2401593


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Guck mal, was da schwimmt! *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pinneberg/article209463169/Guck-mal-was-da-schwimmt.html

*Angler klagen Fischsterben an den Wasserkraftanlagen an *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...n-den-Wasserkraftanlagen-an-_arid,854998.html

*Winterangeln : Heute Nacht muss es klappen mit den Quappen *
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berli...acht-muss-es-klappen-mit-den-quappen-25661718

*Aktive Jugendgruppe der Petrijünger *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/uetersene...jugendgruppe-der-petrijuenger-id15988761.html

*Naturerlebnis Quappenfang *
http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1541373/

*Neuburg-Joshofen: So kümmern sich die Angler um die Bachforelle *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...die-Angler-um-die-Bachforelle-id40118382.html

*Grafhorster Angler haben ihre Jahresversammlung *
http://www.salzgitter-zeitung.de/he...ster-Angler-haben-ihre-Jahresversammlung.html

*Petri Heil in Eilenburg: Viele Fische und eine Hochzeit *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/Petri-Heil-in-Eilenburg-Viele-Fische-und-eine-Hochzeit

*Australien: Fisch zieht Angler in Hai-verseuchtes Wasser *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/aust...gler-in-hai-verseuchtes-wasser-a-1128515.html

*Angler haben auch ein Herz für Vögel *
https://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokal...haben-auch-ein-herz-fuer-voegel-14260473.html

*Angler beobachten Eisvögel in der Masch *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...pulation-in-der-Blumenauer-Aue-und-Leinemasch

*Die Grundel ist nicht Anglers Liebling *
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/mos...l/grundeln-sind-nicht-anglers-liebling-46090/

*Elzer Angler pflegen Teiche und Teilstück des Elbbaches: Im Einsatz gegen Reiher, Ratten und ... *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_u...eiher-Ratten-und-Blaetterberge;art680,2406614

*Gute Sache zum Nutzen vieler: Heidi Henze über Ziele, die beibehalten werden *
http://greiz.otz.de/web/lokal/suche...-ueber-Ziele-die-beibehalten-werden-672545806

*Esterweger Angler schaffen Lebensraum für Tiere *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemm...en-lebensraum-fuer-tiere-1#gallery&0&0&831129

*Laich-Schonzeit | Elb-Zander wird besser geschützt *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/fische/schonzeit-zander-49613994.bild.html

*Ein Riesenfang *
https://wochenblatt.cc/ein-riesenfang/

*Vom Nacht-Angeln bis zum totalen Alkoholverbot *
http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten...Angeln-bis-zum-totalen-Alkoholverbot-26172911

*Angler-Ansturm auf Hobby-Messe in Duisburg *
http://www.wp.de/staedte/duisburg/angler-ansturm-auf-hobby-messe-in-duisburg-id209207633.html

*Gewässer für Angler attraktiv halten *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art11878,4368129

*Der Further Fischereiverein hat vier neue Ehrenmitglieder *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...er-neue-ehrenmitglieder-20908-art1472157.html

*Der König im Inn *
https://www.ovb-online.de/muehldorf/koenig-7201475.html

*Angler vergeben Pokale *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/gruppe-handwerk-angler-vergeben-pokale

*Angeln ist als Hobby und Sport in Niedersachsen weiter im Trend, so der Anglerverband *
https://www.az-online.de/niedersach...chsen-weiter-trend-anglerverband-7205383.html

*Prominenter Angler im Schmiechtal *
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/prominenter-angler-im-schmiechtal-14288359.html

*Die Angler aus Anholt zeichneten ihre Mitglieder aus *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/emmerich-...ichneten-ihre-mitglieder-aus-id209241993.html

*Einstimmung auf Angler-Treffen *
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...ific/Einstimmung-auf-Angler-Treffen-904241727

*Angler halten ihrem Verein die Treue *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Angelvereine-Angler;art765,9466918

*Hätten Sie das Zeug zum Angler?: Fünf Fragen aus der Anglerprüfung *
http://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/ha...fragen-aus-der-anglerpruefung_id_6472224.html

*Kurse für angehende Angler *
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...pecific/Kurse-fuer-angehende-Angler-172861641

*Beim Dingolshäuser Anglerverein sind alle Posten besetzt *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Forellenangeln-Neuwahlen;art769,9468300

*Der Eisvogel und seine Beute. Dieser Vogel hat eine ganz spezielle Technik zum... Angeln! *
http://www.epochtimes.de/genial/tie...nz-spezielle-technik-zum-angeln-a2019432.html

*Angler ignorieren Gefühle der Trauernden *
http://www.wzonline.de/nachrichten/...ngler-ignorieren-gefuehle-der-trauernden.html

*Fischer sollen lebende Köder eingesetzt haben *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fischer-sollen-lebende-koeder-eingesetzt-haben-3588066.html

*Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen *
https://www.hna.de/kassel/kreis-kas...-fischsterben-bei-wilhelmshausen-7246252.html

*Edelmetall für sieben verdiente Kirchen-Hausener Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...nte-Kirchen-Hausener-Angler;art372518,9086752

*Stefan Hirche 2016 mit größtem Fisch an der Angel *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...groesstem-Fisch-an-der-Angel;art13826,5791559

*Einen Angelschein im Schweden Urlaub machen ? *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de...lschein-im-schweden-urlaub-machen-d37579.html

*Thomas Althammer ist der neue Chef *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ammer-ist-der-neue-chef-21023-art1474538.html

*Erster Arbeitseinsatz am 28. Januar am See *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/angelgruppe-erster-arbeitseinsatz-am-28-januar-am-see

*Bowfishing: Angler versucht Weltrekord mit Pfeil und Bogen *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/wissen...t-weltrekord-mit-pfeil-und-bogen-7284686.html

*Angler blicken zufrieden zurück *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...angler-blicken-zufrieden-zurueck-7298247.html

*Messe „Leidenschaft Angeln“ als Besuchermagnet *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/kitzingen/Angelsport-Angler-Leidenschaft;art773,9474071

*Bramscher Angler besorgt über Schwarzmund-Grundel *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche/artikel/836059/bramscher-angler-besorgt-ueber-schwarzmund-grundel

*Loruper Angler mit neuem Angebot „für Jedermann“ *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/werlte/artikel/835881/loruper-angler-mit-neuem-angebot-fuer-jedermann

*Alois Weißthanner ist der Ehrenvorsitzende der Angler *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...nvorsitzende-der-angler-20908-art1474794.html

*Gamshurster Angler freuen sich über weniger Müll *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/gamshurster-angler-freuen-sich-ueber-weniger-muell

*Verein stimmt für Pilotprojekt *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/angeln-vom-boot-verein-stimmt-fuer-pilotprojekt

*Dieter Bornhold seit 25 Jahren Angler in Eckartsweier *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/dieter-bornhold-seit-25-jahren-angler-in-eckartsweier

*Rechtsstreit mit Verpächter plagt Angler *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...erpaechter-plagt-angler-21179-art1475481.html

*Tierschützer kritisieren Schul-Angeln *
http://www.wz.de/home/panorama/tierschuetzer-kritisieren-schul-angeln-1.2356565

*Ein großer Wels und drei unerlaubte Ruten *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...ls-und-drei-unerlaubte-Ruten;art13826,5793417

*Immer mehr Kinder in Angel-Vereinen | Ja, seid ihr denn ganz Fisch? *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/angeln/ja-seid-ihr-denn-ganz-fisch-49804162.bild.html

*Mit der Lizenz zum Fischen *
http://www.wp.de/staedte/herdecke-wetter/mit-der-lizenz-zum-fischen-id209302667.html

*Leipziger Angler zeigen "trockene" Unterwasserwelt *
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/leipzig/anglermuseum-leipzig-102.html

*353 neue Angler im Kreis *
https://www.kamen-web.de/index.php/lokalnachrichten/14035-353-neue-angler-im-kreis.html

*Bilanz: Gut acht Kilo Fisch für jeden Angler *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Gut-acht-Kilo-Fisch-fuer-jeden-Angler-id40249212.html

*Angler wollen Vorbild für die Jugend sein *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler;art774,9476366

*Dunkle Wolken über dem Oschatzer Anglerparadies: Der Abriss droht *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Oschatz/Dunkle-Wolken-ueber-dem-Oschatzer-Anglerparadies-Der-Abriss-droht

*Könener Angler planen Veranstaltungen für das Jahr 2017 *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...staltungen-fuer-das-Jahr-2017;art8101,4583735

*Größter Leng wiegt 14 Kilogramm *
http://www.oberhessische-zeitung.de...roesster-leng-wiegt-14-kilogramm_17620660.htm

*Ärger über teure Angelkarten *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Aerger-ueber-teure-Angelkarten

*Angeln statt "Daddeln" *
http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/drochtersen/panorama/angeln-statt-daddeln-d88025.html

*Holzdorf und Klossa: Leben für den Angelsport *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/freizeit--leben-fuer-den-angelsport-25580292

*Aschendorfer Sportfischer angeln drei Tonnen Fisch *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...ndorfer-sportfischer-angeln-drei-tonnen-fisch

*Augsburg: Jagen und Fischen bringen Millionen ein *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Jagen-und-Fischen-bringen-Millionen-ein-id40255792.html

*Fischen ein sicheres Zuhause geben: Peta will Angelverbot für Stepenitz *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/peta-will-angelverbot-fuer-stepenitz-id15893991.html

*Angler zieht Rekord-Wels aus der Peene *
http://www.nordkurier.de/anklam/angler-zieht-rekord-wels-aus-der-peene-2126854901.html

*Angler stocken Fischbestand auf *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angler-stocken-fischbestand-auf-3594887.html

*Unterbaldinger Angler freuen sich auf ihre neue Fischerhütte *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...auf-ihre-neue-Fischerhuette;art372507,9097027

*Ein durchwegs positives Fischer-Jahr *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-positives-fischer-jahr-20908-art1477223.html

*Müll an Gewässern ärgert die Angler *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wolmirstedt/fischerei-muell-an-gewaessern-aergert-die-angler

*Fahrverbot: Auf der Trebel bleiben Angler aus Fahrverbot: Auf der Trebel bleiben Angler aus *
http://www.nordkurier.de/demmin/fahrverbot-auf-der-trebel-bleiben-angler-aus-2326878301.html

*Angler kehren dem Verband den Rücken *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ren-dem-Verband-den-Ruecken-_arid,848275.html

*Wagshurster Angler bilanzieren erfolgreiches Vereinsjahr *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/wagshurster-angler-bilanzieren-erfolgreiches-vereinsjahr

*Grünes Licht für rotes Haus *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...im/gruenes-licht-fuer-rotes-haus_17630546.htm

*Hirschauer Winter-Fest erneut ein Volltreffer Ein Hoch auf Hoch Brigitta *
http://www.onetz.de/hirschau/freize...ffer-ein-hoch-auf-hoch-brigitta-d1725518.html

*„Angler sind engagierte Naturschützer“ *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...r-sind-engagierte-naturschuetzer-7321269.html

*Friemar: Angler helfen Ritterknirpsen *
http://gotha.thueringer-allgemeine....iemar-Angler-helfen-Ritterknirpsen-1461600687

*Angler müssen mindestens zwölf Stunden für Verein arbeiten *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/angler-muessen-mindestens-zwoelf-stunden-fuer-verein-arbeiten

*Angler sorgen für intakte Gewässer *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-sorgen-fuer-intakte-gewaesser--132737887.html

*Angler wollen Aller weiter renaturieren *
http://www.helmstedter-nachrichten..../Angler-wollen-Aller-weiter-renaturieren.html

*ASV bietet Lehrgang für angehende Angler an *
http://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/ba...bietet-Lehrgang-fuer-angehende-Angler-an.html

*Den dicksten Fisch fängt man in Grafenrheinfeld mit Kartoffeln *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler;art763,9482354

*Leimener Anglersee: Unterm Eis ist was los *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/regio...rsee-Unterm-Eis-ist-was-los-_arid,250264.html

*Haidaer Angler mit Aufwind *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/elbe-elster/elsterwerda/Haidaer-Angler-mit-Aufwind;art1059,5805697

*Auszeit vom Alltag: Angeln ist wie Weihnachten *
http://www.shz.de/tipps-trends/lifestyle/zum-glueck/angeln-ist-wie-weihnachten-id15883081.html

*Werden an dieser Schule Fische gequält? *
http://www.wochenendspiegel.de/werden-an-dieser-schule-fische-gequaelt/

*Angel-Unfall in Sibirien: iPhone 7 überlebt 13 Stunden im Eiswasser *
http://www.n-tv.de/technik/iPhone-7-ueberlebt-13-Stunden-im-Eiswasser-article19644682.html

*Angelverein Geisling hat weiteren Weiher *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ing-hat-weiteren-weiher-21364-art1478189.html

*Schwarzfischer verärgert Fischereiverein *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-Fischereiverein-_arid,10603227_toid,371.html

*„Jetzt beißen die Barsche besonders gut“ *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/-/specific/Jetzt-beissen-die-Barsche-besonders-gut-2056634158

*Gefrorene Teiche und Seen locken passionierte Eisangler *
http://www.thueringen24.de/thuering...e-und-Seen-locken-passionierte-Eisangler.html

*Kampf gegen Verkrautung des Sees *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwanau/kampf-gegen-verkrautung-des-sees--132809644.html

*Öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit erwecken: Petrijünger kritisieren Tierschützer *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/petrijuenger-kritisieren-tierschuetzer-id15953321.html

*Saisonstart für Karstädter Angler: Arbeitseinsatz am Garliner See *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/arbeitseinsatz-am-garliner-see-id15965636.html

*Angler mit der „Ernte“ nicht zufrieden *
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/angler-mit-der-ernte-nicht-zufrieden_17647707.htm

*Sorgen wegen illegaler Eisläufer *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-wegen-illegaler-Eislaeufer;art372527,9108622

*Petrijünger ziehen sich Pokale an Land *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/haldensleben/20170130/angeln-petrijuenger-ziehen-sich-pokale-an-land

*Niedereschach: Schlittschuhläufer bereiten Sorgen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gen.48405212-cceb-48ca-a249-5b0816ff8a67.html

*Ichenheim Großer Anteil an 950-Jahr-Feier *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...ier.40e0a404-0e5c-4923-b766-518fc02c3e26.html

*Lothar Murawski steht weiter an der Spitze der Angler *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sasb...iter-an-der-spitze-der-angler--133064539.html

*Ärger bei Anglern: Hundestrand am Jessener Badesee? *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/aerger-bei-anglern-hundestrand-am-jessener-badesee--25648930

*Angler sichtet ersten Aue-Biber *
http://www.sn-online.de/Aus-der-Reg...tet-ersten-Aue-Biber-seit-mehr-als-150-Jahren

*Angler treffen sich in Scharrel *
http://www.nwzonline.de/saterland/angler_a_31,2,1291585136.html

*Sie vereinen Naturschutz und Angelsport *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/pin.../Sie-vereinen-Naturschutz-und-Angelsport.html

*Im Trüben fischen *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/im-trueben-fischen-3579085.html

*Angelroboter hilft beim Fischefangen Das Ende des Singletaskings *
http://www.taz.de/!5370571/

*Karpfenangeln im Winter Den kannst du haken *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/karpfenangeln-im-winter-den-kannst-du-haken-14599441.html

*Die Meister unter den Anglern *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...ie-Meister-unter-den-Anglern;art83454,5300945

*Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger Hafen aus *
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...eitet-Angelverbot-im-Hamburger-Hafen-aus.html

*Angeln ist als Hobby und Sport in Niedersachsen weiter im Trend, so der Anglerverband *
https://www.az-online.de/niedersach...chsen-weiter-trend-anglerverband-7205383.html

*Der Haken beim Angeln *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-Hobby-oder-Tierquaelerei-_arid,10595190.html

*Peta fordert Ende von Angel-AG an Schulen *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niede...t-Ende-von-Angel-AG-an-Schulen,angeln716.html

*Angeln ist spannender, als man denkt *
http://www.waz.de/mediacampus/best-of/angeln-ist-spannender-als-man-denkt-id209255181.html

*Geldbuße an der Angel *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/ro-ch-gem/geldbusse-angel-7226808.html

*Ist eine Angel-AG Tierquälerei? Organisation PETA fordert Schulen auf, solche Angebote durch ... *
http://www.news4teachers.de/2017/01/tierrechtsorganisation-kritisiert-schulen-wegen-angel-ag/

*Rückblick bei Anglern: Initiative am Schwanenteich *
http://www.mz-web.de/jessen/rueckblick-bei-anglern-initiative-am-schwanenteich-25543260

*Angeln als Schulfach umstritten *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/angeln-als-schulfach-umstritten_a_31,2,958274020.html

*Sportfischereiverein: Meisten Fisch aus Kanal geangelt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/barssel/meisten-fisch-aus-kanal-geangelt_a_31,2,979571315.html

*Freizeittipp: Wenn Vater & Sohn Angeln gehen *
https://www.netpapa.de/vater-sohn-angeln.html

*Nein zum Angeln mit Widerhaken *
https://www.schweizerbauer.ch/polit...tik/nein-zum-angeln-mit-widerhaken-33165.html

*Streit unter Anglern Petrijünger drohen Fischereiverein Lünen mit Austritt *
https://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/stae...ereiverein-Luenen-mit-Austritt;art928,3198785

*Tierrechtsorganisation PETA erstattet Anzeige gegen Krauschwitzer Pokalangler *
http://www.niederlausitz-aktuell.de...-anzeige-gegen-krauschwitzer-pokalangler.html

*Vatertagsangeln weiterhin am Dasselteich in Allagen *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lok...ln-weiterhin-dasselteich-allagen-7320298.html

*Leidenschaft für Ruten und Blech *
http://www.moz.de/landkreise/uckermark/uckermark/artikel90/dg/0/1/1547146/

*Tierschützer greifen bei Fischerei durch *
http://www.lokalinfo.ch/news/datum/2017/01/25/tierschuetzer-greifen-bei-fischerei-durch/

*Wetter: Eisfischer auf dem Diemelsee *
http://www.focus.de/regional/hessen/wetter-eisfischer-auf-dem-diemelsee_id_6551635.html

*Die Kunst des Köderns bei Kälte *
http://www.szlz.de/startseite_artikel,-die-kunst-des-koederns-bei-kaelte-_arid,2344855.html

*Jahrbuch des Fischereivereins bietet Wissenswertes rund ums Angeln *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/petershage...ins-bietet-Wissenswertes-rund-ums-Angeln.html

*Sportangler: Vorsitzender beklagt mangelndes Interesse *
http://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/ba...orsitzender-beklagt-mangelndes-Interesse.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Die Angler halten die Würm weiterhin in Schuss *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...uss.035b87fc-f969-481b-8b01-a87b62ce9342.html

*Traurige Gewissheit: Angler entdecken Leiche vermissten Mannes *
http://wize.life/themen/kategorie/f...eit-angler-entdecken-leiche-vermissten-mannes

*Orsbecker Angler: Klaus Füßer bestätigt *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...angler-klaus-fuesser-bestaetigt-aid-1.6582633

*Angler fürchten erneutes Umkippen: Gegen stinkendes Gewässer in Karben *
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Gegen-stinkendes-Gewaesser-in-Karben;art677,2458656

*Kein Angler-Latein *
http://www.hallertau.info/index.php?StoryID=70&newsid=97859

*Angler belohnen Vereinstreue *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Angler-belohnen-Vereinstreue-_arid,10607960_toid,650.html

*Darum ist Ex-Borusse Owomoyela auf der Dortmunder Angelmesse *
http://www.dortmund24.de/dortmund/owomoyela-auf-der-angelmesse/

*Auf der Pirsch nach dem perfekten Foto *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...-der-pirsch-nach-dem-perfekten-foto-1.3360942

*Hamburger Angler vor Fehmarn gerettet *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sch...mburger-Bootsfahrer-vor-Fehmarn-gerettet.html

*Burgdorf: Angler fischt Diebesgut aus Teich *
http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/Meine-Stadt/Burgdorf-Angler-fischt-Diebesgut-aus-Teich

*Warum ein Rendsburger Hobby-Angler gegen die Dorschquote kämpft *
http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...gegen-die-dorschquote-kaempft-id16025276.html

*Tierrechtsorganisation verklagt Angelverein Sagar *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...n-verklagt-Angelverein-Sagar;art13826,5826925

*Zwei Angler aus Ostsee gerettet *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/id_80277880/zwei-angler-aus-ostsee-gerettet.html

*Petrijünger fingen vier Tonnen Fische  *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ngen-vier-tonnen-fische-21469-art1482510.html

*Schüler lernen für den Angelschein *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/ratingen/schueler-lernen-fuer-den-angelschein-aid-1.6587827

*Ölkanister sorgt für Feuerwehreinsatz im Karlsteiner Sportboothafen *
http://primavera24.de/oelkanister-sorgt-fuer-feuerwehreinsatz-im-karlsteiner-sportboothafen/

*Mehr Fische eingesetzt als geangelt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg...ingesetzt-als-geangelt_a_31,2,1432469549.html

*Annaburger Angler : Unzufrieden mit Fischbesatz *
Annaburger Angler : Unzufrieden mit Fischbesatz 

*Die Chefin selbst darf noch nicht angeln *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-n...selbst-darf-noch-nicht-angeln-id16038461.html

*Bockhorster Angler verärgert über Kahlschlag am See *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemm...-ueber-kahlschlag-am-see-1#gallery&0&0&847195

*Börnchen: Interessen von Nabu und Angelverein gehen weit auseinander *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...gelverein-gehen-weit-auseinander_17666191.htm

*Nach rührender Anzeige im Netz: Witwer Ray hat wieder einen Angelfreund *
http://rtlnext.rtl.de/cms/nach-rueh...ray-hat-wieder-einen-angelfreund-4077413.html

*Angler als Naturschützer *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/halberstadt/vereine-angler-als-naturschuetzer

*Künftige Angler werden geprüft *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/vorbereitungskurs-kuenftige-angler-werden-geprueft

*Angler bangen um das "Märle" *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/vogtsburg/angler-bangen-um-das-maerle--133350281.html

*Große Chance für 20 junge Angler *
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/rheine_artikel,-Grosse-Chance-fuer-20-junge-Angler-_arid,680544.html

*Petrijünger wachsen und gedeihen *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-Mitglieder-Petrijuenger-wachsen-und-gedeihen

*Angelverein Gut Wurf: Kormorane sind Thema in Balve *
https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/balve/angelverein-wurf-kormorane-sind-thema-balve-7372907.html

*Greußener Angler leisten Beitrag zur Naturpflege *
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...ler-leisten-Beitrag-zur-Naturpflege-674934366

*Heiligenhauser Realschüler lernen das ABC des Angelns *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/heiligen...r-lernen-das-abc-des-angelns-id209557281.html

*Turbinen zerhacken Aale im Wehr *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...le-Ems-Angler-Turbinen-zerhacken-Aale-im-Wehr

*Petrijünger befreien die Gräfte *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...lter-Angler-Petrijuenger-befreien-die-Graefte

*Posenkieker freuen sich ihren 40. Geburtstag *
http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/wet...en-sich-ihren-40-Geburtstag-_arid,681910.html

*Wuhr-Piraten machen den Anglern Freude *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/wuhr-piraten-machen-den-anglern-freude-14441128.html

*Verjüngungskur am Geesgraben *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/20170213/anglerverein-verjuengungskur-am-geesgraben

*Burschen angeln sich Ruderboot *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/krumbach/Burschen-angeln-sich-Ruderboot-id40536066.html

*Badinger Eisangler des Winters gesucht *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1551833/

*Jungen Mitgliedern Verantwortung geben *
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Suedkreis-9/52558/Jungen_Mitgliedern_Verantwortung_geben.html

*Geburtstagsgeschenke für Angler *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/unna/ratgeber/geburtstagsgeschenke-fuer-angler-d736987.html

*Angler finden ermordeten Ku-Klux-Klan-"Hexenmeister" *
http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/au...-klan-hexenmeister-frank-ancona-aid-1.6606738

*Angler treffen sich beim Teich *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesoythe/angler_a_31,2,1594317668.html

*Angelsportverein mit kaum veränderter Vorstandschaft *
http://www.main-echo.de/unser-echo/...im-1966-e-V;verein0,2778,B::art293497,4409559

*Nach dem Rückzug von Manfred Mertsch : Mark Kaminski ist neuer Chef der Angler *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/barmstedt...ski-ist-neuer-chef-der-angler-id16112506.html

*Angler suchen noch Gleichgesinnte *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/jahresrueckblick-angler-suchen-noch-gleichgesinnte

*Niederschacher Anglern gebührt Dank für Bewirtung des Taubenmarkts *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-Bewirtung-des-Taubenmarkts;art372527,9133162

*Niederschacher Anglern gebührt Dank für Bewirtung des Taubenmarkts *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-Bewirtung-des-Taubenmarkts;art372527,9133162

*Ärger um den Idingsee *
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/lokal/versmold/21688840_Aerger-um-den-Idingsee.html

*Der Winterschlaf ist schon vorbei *
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/beetzendorf-diesdorf/winterschlaf-schon-vorbei-7403369.html

*Jugendcamp der Angler gerettet *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/jugendcamp-der-angler-gerettet-id16119576.html

*Kinder, Angler, Tagelöhner *
http://www.pnn.de/potsdam-kultur/1158067/

*Angler-Auto versinkt im Möhnesee *
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...nesee-01dcd4de-6c81-43ac-b28a-476c6afe27f4-ds

*Sport-Angler-Verein ehrt Mitglieder *
http://www.mt.de/lokales/regionales/21691184_Sport-Angler-Verein-ehrt-Mitglieder.html

*Der Döllnitz ihren Lauf lassen *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1552833

*Mit Tieren arbeiten, mit Tieren leben *
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2848774085729

*Ostsee-Angler vermisst *
http://www.bild.de/bildlive/2017/14-angler-vermisst-50482038.bild.html

*Auto von Angler versinkt führerlos in See *
http://strandgazetteinfo.com/2017/02/17/auto-von-angler-versinkt-fuhrerlos-in-see.html

*Angeln ist auch Arbeit *
http://www.onetz.de/pfreimd/freizeit/ehrungen-bei-den-anglern-angeln-ist-auch-arbeit-d1730637.html

*Kein Osterfeuer mehr auf dem ASV-Gelände *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ung-Kein-Osterfeuer-mehr-auf-dem-ASV-Gelaende

*Der Pforzheimer Gerhard Stenzel ist der Herr der Fliegen *
http://www.pz-news.de/pzplus/region...l-ist-der-Herr-der-Fliegen-_arid,1149966.html

*Von Ruten und Rollen *
http://www.onetz.de/mitterteich/ver...-im-museum-von-ruten-und-rollen-d1731320.html

*Angriffe bei Angler-Kontrollen *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Rostock/Angriffe-bei-Angler-Kontrollen

*Angler fischen rund 400 Kilo Unrat aus der Wupper *
https://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/angler-nehmen-unrat-haken-7414630.html

*Foschereiverein freut sich über steigendes Interesse am Angeln *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_minden...ich-ueber-steigendes-Interesse-am-Angeln.html

*Angler fangen immer weniger Fische *
https://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/ludwigsburg/angler-fangen-immer-weniger-fische-14479740.html

*Erfolgreiches Jahr für die Angler *
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/erfolgreiches-jahr-fuer-die-angler-id16154051.html

*Bald angeln Petrijünger wieder Schnäppchen *
http://www.zuonline.ch/buelach/bald-angeln-petrijuenger-wieder-schnaeppchen/story/12665080

*Zu Karfreitag gibt es Forellen *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...Karfreitag-gibt-es-Forellen-_arid,871706.html

*Angler vom ASV Niedernhausen freuen sich über viele Jugendliche in ihren Reihen *
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/...iele-jugendliche-in-ihren-reihen_17699012.htm

*Strafanzeige gegen einen Saar-Angler *
http://www.sol.de/news/update/News-Update,197206/Strafanzeige-gegen-einen-Saar-Angler,197333

*Angler beklagen „starke Wildfischerei“ *
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...herei-6271595b-385d-4e52-b145-ba322074537e-ds

*Angler laden zu Sitzung und Vortrag *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/lokalsport/angler-laden_a_31,2,1803734295.html

*Treue Angler geehrt *
http://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/treue-angler_a_31,2,1804277981.html

*Gero Hocker: Landesregierung verweigert sich praxisgerechter Umsetzung von Natura 2000 ... *
http://www.bundesumweltportal.de/ni...rn-drohen-weitreichende-einschraenkungen.html

*Fischkochkurs war der Renner *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angelvereine-Jahresbilanz;art768,9510338

*Wo ist Jimmy? Angler weiter vermisst *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/wo-ist-jimmy-angler-weiter-vermisst-id16172421.html

*Die Angler sind besorgt *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/die-angler-sind-besorgt--133819526.html

*„Über 100 neue Angler sind es immer“ *
http://www.dorfinfo.de/ueber-100-neue-angler-sind-es-immer/10161236

*Vermisster Angler tot an den Ostseestrand gespült *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sch...-Angler-tot-an-den-Ostseestrand-gespuelt.html

*Erschreckend viel Plastikmüll im Fluss *
https://www.op-online.de/region/mue...aeubern-kleines-stueck-gersprenz-7429301.html

*Lauchringer Schatzkiste bietet dieses Mal etwas für Angler *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...ieses-Mal-etwas-fuer-Angler;art372610,9145391

*Angler ehren Jubilare *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ikel,-Angler-ehren-Jubilare-_arid,873885.html

*„Ende des Hobbytötens“ – Peta kritisiert Lingener Angelmesse *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/ar...isiert-lingener-angelmesse#gallery&0&0&855352

*Hubschrauber rettete vier Menschen nach 28 Tagen im Pazifik *
http://www.vol.at/vermisste-nach-28-tagen-im-pazifik-gerettet/apa-1434631112

*Angler haben viel vor an Fastnacht *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/homburg/homburg/Angler-haben-viel-vor-an-Fastnacht,89779

*Umweltschutz vermiest vielen Anglern ihr Hobby *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1554676

*Wann, wenn nicht jetzt?“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-Steinfurt/Metelen/2711946-ASV-Vereinsheim-Wann-wenn-nicht-jetzt

*Anglerfreuden am Haus Broicher See *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/krefeld/anglerfreuden-am-haus-broicher-see-aid-1.6631717

*Anfütterungsverbot bleibt bestehen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/nordenham/anfuetterungsverbot-bleibt-bestehen_a_31,2,1878499956.html

*Neuer Anlauf für einen Anglerball *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/sternberg-bruel-warin/neuer-anlauf-fuer-einen-anglerball-id16201786.html

*Gegen „anglerfeindliche Politik“ *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/gegen-anglerfeindliche-politik-7434812.html

*Kalte Titelkämpfe: Eisangel-WM in Lettland *
http://www.azonline.de/Welt/Vermisc...rb-Kalte-Titelkaempfe-Eisangel-WM-in-Lettland

*27 Angler bei Arbeitseinsatz fleißig *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/wickede/angler-arbeitseinsatz-fkeissig-7435740.html

*Petrijünger machen Klarschiff *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/arbeitseinsatz-petrijuenger-machen-klarschiff

*Jahreshauptversammlung bei „Petri Heil“ *
https://www.come-on.de/luedenscheid/jahreshauptversammlung-petri-heil-7436213.html

*Darum ärgert Angler die neue Naturschutz-Verordnung *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...-neue-Naturschutz-Verordnung-in-Niedersachsen

*Angler fürchten, dass der Schluchsee weiter abgesenkt wird *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schl...luchsee-weiter-abgesenkt-wird--134014077.html

*Angler beklagen frustrierende Debatten mit Behörden *
https://www.braunschweiger-zeitung....gen-frustrierende-Debatten-mit-Behoerden.html

*Angler werden geprüft *
http://gotha.thueringer-allgemeine..../-/specific/Angler-werden-geprueft-1285658837

*Angler und Kannibalen fallen auf *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...auf.49d20724-363e-4f89-9f0a-228e62542867.html

*Attraktivität für Angler und Anlieger *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/e...itaet-fuer-Angler-und-Anlieger;art575,3330817

*Kleine Angler in Ruhe lassen *
http://www.nwzonline.de/oldenburg/kleine-angler_a_31,2,1952905173.html

*Angler sind beim Aktionstag dabei *
https://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/gifhorn/article209783513/Angler-sind-beim-Aktionstag-dabei.html

*Kompaktkurs zum Anglerschein *
http://www.onetz.de/marktredwitz/freizeit/kompaktkurs-zum-anglerschein-d1733802.html

*Geisinger Angler als Gastgeber *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...singer-Angler-als-Gastgeber;art372518,9154213

*Binnenschiff rammt Fischerboot *
http://www.radiobremen.de/nachrichten/kurz_notiert/binnenschiffunfall-weser100.html

*Gut zielen und dann werfen *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/gut-zielen-und-dann-werfen-id16232926.html

*„Wer kümmert sich um die Fische?“ *
http://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de...t-kritischen-und-positiven-worten-118590.html

*Troisdorf: Aufräumaktion: Frühjahrsputz für den Sieglarer See *
http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...ruehjahrsputz-fuer-den-sieglarer-see-25944130

*Angler trotzen dem Frost: Winterangler-Abenteuer Quappe *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/brandenburg/winterangler-abenteuer-quappe-id15998071.html

*Wenn Alphatiere angeln gehen *
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1040639.wenn-alphatiere-angeln-gehen.html

*Bayer. Staatsministerium des Innern: Ohne Genehmigung geangelt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/bayern...ern-ohne-genehmigung-geangelt_id_6589698.html

*Sportfischer Patrik Koch: «Wir sind nur Gäste am Wasser» *
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aarga...-koch-wir-sind-nur-gaeste-am-wasser-130939447

*Angeln in der Schule? Da beißen Tierschützer an *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/an...-tierschutz-werdau-oberschule-schueler-212734

*Barbara Kijewski: Ein weiblicher Star an der Angel *
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...chelnd-die-Maennerdomaene-Angeln-erobert.html

*Köln, Angeln, Super Bowl *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/sport/sp...el,-Koeln-Angeln-Super-Bowl-_arid,858439.html

*Gemeinsames Angeln als Teil des Gesundheitsmanagements *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...teil-des-gesundheitsmanagements-aid-1.6605414

*Beim Angeln von den Drogengeschäften entspannt *
http://www.ikz-online.de/staedte/wi...-drogengeschaeften-entspannt-id209602929.html

*Hat 61-Jähriger unerlaubt an Kanal in Rhede geangelt? *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/rhede/artikel/850723/hat-61-jaehriger-unerlaubt-an-kanal-in-rhede-geangelt

*Peta will das Angeln an Parkseen verbieten *
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ten.25dc167e-8853-44e7-93a0-18e4c91076f4.html

*Anglerfreuden am Haus Broicher See *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/krefeld/anglerfreuden-am-haus-broicher-see-aid-1.6631717

*Eisangel-WM in Lettland *
http://www.vip.de/cms/eisangel-wm-in-lettland-4092387.html

*Steinbacher Stausee läuft aus: Fische spült es den Fluss runter *
http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/...sche-spuelt-es-den-fluss-runter-14515330.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler in Spezialklinik – Ermittlungen gegen Schiffsführer *
https://www.nwzonline.de/bremen/ang...n-gegen-schiffsfuehrer_a_31,2,2011758684.html

*Unfälle: Angler lebensgefährlich verletzt: Polizei ermittelt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/bremen...en-lebensgefaehrlich-verletzt_id_6724804.html

*Angler ehren Mitglieder *
https://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenburg-kreis/angler-ehren_a_31,2,2034234312.html

*Angler wählen Vorstand *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Angler-waehlen-Vorstand;art13826,5869492

*Angler betreiben Brutpflege und Gewässerschutz *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...rutpflege-und-Gewaesserschutz-id40757181.html

*Verlockende Nymphen und andere Leckereien *
http://gotha.thueringer-allgemeine....ende-Nymphen-und-andere-Leckereien-1328654221

*50 Jahre Angelverein: Immer mehr Petrijünger nehmen die Rute in die Hand *
https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/balve/immer-mehr-petrijuenger-werdohl-nehmen-rute-hand-7446076.html

*Verwaltung will Entwicklung abwarten *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/verwaltung-will-entwicklung-abwarten_17722189.htm

*Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim...t-nach-wels-fang-unter-druck-id209808429.html

*Neuer Teich für die Sinsheimer Angler *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/sinsh...-fuer-die-Sinsheimer-Angler-_arid,258844.html

* Angler aus dem ganzen Land  *
http://erfurt.thueringer-allgemeine...specific/Angler-aus-dem-ganzen-Land-169947724

*Ein Tag ohne Angeln ist ein verlorener Tag *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...Angeln-ist-ein-verlorener-Tag;art1057,5869326

*Schiffs-Unfall auf der Weser. Angler (77) in Lebensgefahr | Wie gefährlich ist es an der Schlachte? *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...ch-ist-es-an-der-schlachte-50673556.bild.html

*Der Tanz mit der Fliege *
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/spezial/art194059,2500919

*Dreister Alligator klaut Junge den Fang seines Lebens *
http://www.stern.de/panorama/fischfang-mit-ueberraschendem-ende-7353172.html

*Das größte Angel-Event des Jahres *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/groesste-angel-event-jahres-7455303.html

*Bald den Hauptpreis an der Angel? *
http://mobile.luzernerzeitung.ch/na...ld-den-Hauptpreis-an-der-Angel;art9650,980651

*Seeputzete: Feuerwehr und Angler reinigen Bodensee und Rotachufer *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...e-und-Rotachufer-_arid,10626049_toid,310.html

*Angler sorgen für frische Farbe im Vereinsheim *
https://www.nwzonline.de/ammerland/...e-farbe-im-vereinsheim_a_31,2,2147496592.html

*Rostock Angel-Kutter suchen nach Rettungsring *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region...chquote-Angel-Kutter-suchen-nach-Rettungsring

*Karpfen ziehen in den Klosterweiher  *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ziehen-in-den-Klosterweiher;art410944,9160556

*Verband fordert strikteres Vorgehen gegen Schwarzangler *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...Vorgehen-gegen-Schwarzangler;art83467,5401790

*Abtauchen, Anbeißen und Abschmecken *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-und-Abschmecken-_arid,10626812_toid,310.html

*500 Fische sterben in Teich in Kändler - Angler sind entsetzt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/C...ndler-Angler-sind-entsetzt-artikel9851129.php

*Angler werden wieder zu Krötenrettern *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...rden-wieder-zu-Kroetenrettern;art1051,5876179

*Hohe Belastung macht Anglern das Leben schwer *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de...ng-macht-anglern-das-leben-schwer-d38798.html

*Eisangler im Fernen Osten: Mit dem Frühling kommt der Tod *
http://de.rbth.com/gesellschaft/201...n-osten-mit-dem-fruhling-kommt-der-tod_715241

*Binnenschiff rammte sein Bötchen | Angler (77) nach Unfall auf Weser gestorben *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/frachtkahn/erfasst-anglerboot-angler-gestorben-50754506.bild.html

*Angler nehmen Treba in Pflege *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/VOGTLAND/AUERBACH/Angler-nehmen-Treba-in-Pflege-artikel9852928.php

*Angeln in der Außenmühle: Verbotsschilder aufgestellt *
http://www.harburg-aktuell.de/news/...le-bezirksamt-stellt-verbotsschilder-auf.html

*Segler und Angler unter einem Dach *
http://www.kreis-anzeiger.de/lokale...gler-und-angler-unter-einem-dach_17738539.htm

*Kormoran macht Probleme *
http://www.oberhessische-zeitung.de...feldatal/kormoran-macht-probleme_17738102.htm

*Ältester Angelverein der Region ist 80 *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/festempfang-aeltester-angelverein-der-region-ist-80

*Alles rund ums Flossentier *
http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/woc...alles-rund-ums-flossentier-_arid,2110368.html

*Nur wenige Fische in der Tauber *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Angelvereine;art775,9527342

*Talheimer Angler weichen mit Fischverkauf in Zimmerei aus *
http://www.nq-online.de/nq_51_38675_Talheimer-Angler-weichen-mit-Fischverkauf-in-Zimmerei-aus.html

*Hier können Rollstuhlfahrer angeln *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/hier-koennen-rollstuhlfahrer-angeln-id16320781.html

*Angler im Kampf gegen Umweltsünden *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim/angler-im-kampf-gegen-umweltsuenden-id209908869.html

*Angler tot in der Ostsee gefunden *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...-Beitraege/Angler-tot-in-der-Ostsee-gefunden2

*Angler hadern mit dem Wetter *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinhausen/angler-hadern-mit-dem-wetter--134454952.html

*Mönchengladbach hat sich fein gemacht *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/moenchengladbach/moenchengladbach-hat-sich-fein-gemacht-1.2395811

*So viele Fischer wie noch nie *
http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2830546/

*Angler tot in der Ostsee gefunden *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler-tot-in-der-ostsee-gefunden-1327298603.html

*Windschlägs Angler sind gut aufgestellt *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/windschlaegs-angler-sind-gut-aufgestellt-0

*Kormoran bereitet Geisinger Anglern Sorgen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...et-Geisinger-Anglern-Sorgen;art372518,9171425

*Angeln und arbeiten *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuenburg/angeln-und-arbeiten--134498814.html

*Nach Müll gefischt *
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de...eis/gruendau/nach-muell-gefischt_17746491.htm

*50 Säcke Müll am Dreck-weg-Tag in Bad Münster gesammelt *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...eg-tag-in-bad-muenster-gesammelt_17748098.htm

*Gewässerpflege und Angeln gehören zusammen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/winden/gewaesserpflege-und-angeln-gehoeren-zusammen--134498282.html

*Neuenburg Weniger Fische im Rhein *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...ein.d934d850-8553-4e71-9a07-75c49aa0833a.html

*  In MV ist der Hering los *
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/m...ueste/In-MV-ist-der-Hering-los,hering232.html

*Fischereiverein peilt 600 Mitglieder an *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...peilt-600-mitglieder-an-22798-art1497053.html

*Angler: Glückwünsche für Jubilare *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/wassenberg/angler-glueckwuensche-fuer-jubilare-aid-1.6692012

*Griesheimer Angler bangen um ihren Fischbestand *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/griesheimer-angler-bangen-um-ihren-fischbestand

*Angler leblos im Bachtelsee aufgefunden *
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Ostallgaeu...m-Bachtelsee-aufgefunden-article10020413.html

*Bei Anglern zieht Normalität ein *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ein.a2242f6d-2c17-459c-a380-d87c40c3328e.html

*Seenotrettungskreuzer bringt Angler aus Hagen an Land *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/see...ngt-angler-aus-hagen-an-land-id209954977.html

*Schutterwälder Angler haben ein neues Ehrenmitglied *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/schutterwaelder-angler-haben-ein-neues-ehrenmitglied

*Biessenhofen – 73-jährige Anglerin tot aus dem Bachtelsee geborgen  *
http://www.new-facts.eu/biessenhofen-73-jaehrige-angler-tot-aus-dem-bachtelsee-geborgen-214133.html

*Geiseltalsee für Angler Die verbotene Zone *
http://www.mz-web.de/saalekreis/geiseltalsee-fuer-angler-die-verbotene-zone-26209794

*Rostock: Messen für Angler und Camper beginnen *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...en-Drogen-in-Wohnung-entdeckt,nordost105.html

*Seenotrettungskreuzer bringt Angler aus Hagen an Land *
http://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/seen...ngt-angler-aus-hagen-an-land-id209960523.html

*Amrums Angler treffen sich zur Jahreshauptversammlung— *
http://www.amrum-news.de/2017/03/17/amrums-angler-treffen-sich-zur-jahreshauptversammlung/

*Angler bleiben Gewässerpächter *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ter.91ac174c-4b0f-45f8-8483-94d6db96c7bc.html

*Furths Angler laden zum Schneeverbrennen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...en-zum-schneeverbrennen-20990-art1497752.html

*Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/866435/osnabrueck-streicht-angel-kurse-aus-ferienpass

*Freude hält nur kurz: Als der Mann sieht, was an seiner Angel hängt, lässt er sie sofort fallen *
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2017/03/17/angel-camping-alligator-fische-ueberraschung_n_15421000.html

*"Eckhart" weht übers Land: Angler stürzt in Weser *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...s-Land-Angler-stuerzt-in-Weser,sturm2324.html

*Angler hatten viele Sorgen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ler-hatten-viele-sorgen-21164-art1499017.html

*Warum dürfen Osnabrücker Ferienpasskinder in diesem Sommer nicht angeln? (Voting) *
https://www.hasepost.de/warum-duerf...sskinder-in-diesem-sommer-nicht-angeln-35475/

*Fischereiverein warnt vor Versandungsgefahr in Meppens Jachthafen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/ar...fahr-in-meppens-jachthafen#gallery&0&0&866446

*Entsetzen in Australien: Zwei Angriffe an einem Wochenende: Krokodil tötet Angler, Teenager ... *
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/e...gler-teenager-schwer-verletzt_id_6808616.html

*Die Angler vom Angelsportverein in Brigachtal haben keinen Hinweis auf Fischsterben *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...en-Hinweis-auf-Fischsterben;art372510,9180594

*Angler unterstützen Kinderkrebshilfe *
https://www.borkenerzeitung.de/loka...erstuetzen-Kinderkrebshilfe-_arid,697487.html

*Hüfinger Angler begrüßen Rückkehr der Biber *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ruessen-Rueckkehr-der-Biber;art372521,9180553

*Mann über Bord auf der Weser | Sturm Eckhart pustet Angler vom Boot *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/sturmtief/sturm-eckhart-pustet-angler-vom-boot-50911418.bild.html

*Unfall eines Anglers beschäftigt Feuerwehren, DLRG und Polizei *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...aeftigt-feuerwehren-dlrg-polizei-7882214.html

*Doktorsee: Drei Angler bewerfen Motorboote und Fahrer mit Steinen *
http://www.rinteln-aktuell.de/doktorsee-drei-angler-bewerfen-motorboote-und-fahrer-mit-steinen/

*Fischereiverband versöhnt sich mit Hubert Ulrich *
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...zorganisationen-Saarzeitung;art446432,6406829

*35-jähriger Angler vermutlich von Krokodil getötet *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/au...ngler-vermutlich-von-krokodil-getoetet-229215

*Polizei Kiel: Angler in die Hörn gestürzt *
http://www.focus.de/regional/kiel/polizei-kiel-angler-in-die-hoern-gestuerzt_id_6808910.html

*Diebe klauen Boot der Rekordwels-Angler *
http://www.nordkurier.de/anklam/diebe-klauen-boot-der-rekordwels-angler-2127368403.html

*Bockhorster Angler haben neuen Vorstand *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuemmling/artikel/867663/bockhorster-angler-haben-neuen-vorstand

*Strümpfe und Kot: Gewässerputzete der Angler in Ottenheim *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/struempfe-und-kot-gewaesserputzete-der-angler-in-ottenheim

*Ulrich Haiß neuer Angler-Chef in Jungingen *
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales...-neuer-angler-chef-in-jungingen-14638040.html

*Angler sammeln vier Pkw-Anhänger Abfall *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...er-pkw-anhaenger-abfall-21485-art1499949.html

*Osnabrücker FDP spricht sich für Angler aus *
http://www.osradio.de/osnabruecker-fdp-spricht-sich-fuer-angler-aus/

*Auf Fischfang mit dem Kasy-Bär *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/s...fischfang-mit-dem-kasybaer-_arid,1571295.html

*Kein Platz für neue Angler mehr *
https://www.ovb-online.de/muehldorf/kein-platz-neue-angler-mehr-7977187.html

*Angler mit neuer Führung *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/angler-mit-neuer-fuehrung--134832031.html

*Angeln am Teich verboten *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-am-teich-verboten--3643565.html

*Abholzaktion erzürnt die Angler *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ion-erzuernt-die-angler-21399-art1501420.html

*   Belgeraner Angler feiern 85-jähriges Bestehen  *
http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Artikel/default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(88796)

*Gifizsee bleibt Sorgenkind der Angler *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/gifizsee-bleibt-sorgenkind-der-angler

*Skrei-Fischen Zum Angeln auf die Lofoten *
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/skrei-fischen--zum-angeln-auf-die-lofoten-26254496

*Neues Serviceangebot macht das Angeln an den Sauerland-Seen komfortabler *
https://www.pannekloepper.de/2017/0...as-angeln-an-den-sauerland-seen-komfortabler/

*Weltneuheit aus Großenhain *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/weltneuheit-aus-grossenhain-3644439.html

*“Angeln als Ferienpass-Veranstaltung” – Diskussion um Streichung geht weiter *
http://www.osradio.de/angeln-als-ferienpass-veranstaltung-diskussion-um-streichung-geht-weiter/

*Bramscher Angler verärgert über Osnabrücker Absage *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche/...r-angler-veraergert-ueber-osnabruecker-absage

*Damit das Wasser wieder mäandert *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...em-Eschbach-Damit-das-Wasser-wieder-maeandert

*Zu viel Schlamm für Fische und Angler *
http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokale...-schlamm-fuer-fische-und-angler-14684030.html

*Maßband als Zünglein an der Waage *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1562219

*Führungswechsel bei den Anglern *
https://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/bad-grund/article210072225/Fuehrungswechsel-bei-den-Anglern.html

*Jahreshauptversammlung: Kelsterbach: Petrijüngern in die Anglerkasse gegriffen *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of...n-in-die-Anglerkasse-gegriffen;art688,2547179

*Brandenburg an der Havel Fusion der Angler fällt ins Wasser *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Fusion-der-Angler-faellt-ins-Wasser

*Reinigungsaktion: Haufenweise Müll aus der Werse geholt *
https://www.wa.de/lokales/drenstein...imatverein-drensteinfurt-raeumen-8044021.html

*Bürener Angler als Natur- und Artenschützer *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_paderb...ener-Angler-als-Natur-und-Artenschuetzer.html

*Flussbarsche für den Haudelteich *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/flussbarsche-fuer-den-haudelteich-3647484.html

*Angeln für die Wissenschaft *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/verden-ort47274/angeln-wissenschaft-8045747.html

*PETA zeigt Mitarbeiter der Verwaltung an, empfindet abweichende Meinung aber als ... *
https://www.hasepost.de/peta-anzeige-osnabrueck-jugendamt-einschuechterung-politik-36518/

*Warum Frauen fischen: „Ich hatte Regenstiefel von Marc Jacobs, also ging ich angeln" *
http://www.refinery29.de/warum-frauen-fischen

*Sportfischer tauschen Angel gegen Werkzeug *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...er-tauschen-angel-gegen-werkzeug-7455245.html

*Lager ausgeräumt: Unbekannte stehlen 50 Angeln *
http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/Lager-ausgeraeumt-Unbekannte-stehlen-50-Angeln;art23655,1405120

* Dieser Typ fängt die dicksten Dinger!  *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/an...wandern-campen-bergsteigen-wassersport-223953

*Gleich mehrere Einbrüche in Bootsschuppen der Seenplatte *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...-bootsschuppen-der-seenplatte-0827258903.html

*Viel mehr als nur Angeln *
https://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokal...h_hall/viel-mehr-als-nur-angeln-14565646.html

*Angeln, Eishockey, Ski: Die Hobbys des Präsidenten *
http://de.rbth.com/lifestyle/2017/03/11/angeln-eishockey-ski-die-hobbys-des-prasidenten_716213

*Florian Struck löst Rolf Mosch bei den Anglern ab *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weis...rolf-mosch-bei-den-anglern-ab--134378478.html

*Hier können Rollstuhlfahrer angeln *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/hier-koennen-rollstuhlfahrer-angeln-id16320781.html

*Angler: Glückwünsche für Jubilare *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/wassenberg/angler-glueckwuensche-fuer-jubilare-aid-1.6692012

*Schutterwälder Angler haben ein neues Ehrenmitglied *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/schutterwaelder-angler-haben-ein-neues-ehrenmitglied

*Mutmaßliche Fischwilderer aus Salzkotten in Mecklenburg gefasst *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_paderb...er-aus-Salzkotten-in-Mecklenburg-gefasst.html

*Anglerverband MV: Dorschfangregeln korrigieren *
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...V-Dorschfangregeln-korrigieren,dorsch200.html

*Der Brocken am Haken *
http://bnn.de/zisch-bnn/b

*Danke, Peta, diese Bevormundung braucht niemand *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/866431/danke-peta-diese-bevormundung-braucht-niemand

*Polizei Halver: Fischdiebe angeln Nachts *
http://www.focus.de/regional/nordrh...lver-fischdiebe-angeln-nachts_id_6808854.html

*Heftige-Kritik am Angelverbot beim Ferienpass *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/867516/heftige-kritik-am-angelverbot-beim-ferienpass

*Pokale für die Petri-Jünger *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/insel-bote/pokale-fuer-die-petri-juenger-id16390171.html

*"Jungs wollen alle angeln" *
http://www.ejz.de/ejz_50_111291473-28-_Jungs-wollen-alle-angeln.html

*Angelverbot in Osnabrück erreicht den Landtag *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/868793/angelverbot-in-osnabrueck-erreicht-den-landtag

*POL-SO: Lippetal-Schoneberg - Diebe hatten es auf Angeln abgesehen *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/pol...atten-es-auf-angeln-abgesehen-zr-7996369.html

*Fisch-Wilderei: Tegernseerin verurteilt *
https://tegernseerstimme.de/500-euro-fuer-drei-forellen/241334.html

*“Angeln als Ferienpass-Veranstaltung” – Diskussion um Streichung geht weiter *
http://www.osradio.de/angeln-als-ferienpass-veranstaltung-diskussion-um-streichung-geht-weiter/

*Mit Biwak und Fischerstube: Landurlaub erweitert Angebote *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/V...durlaub-erweitert-Angebote-artikel9866243.php

*Kässee heißt jetzt Peter-Groß-See *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...-Peter-Gross-See-_arid,10638809_toid,221.html

*Angeln macht Spaß *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Angeln-macht-Spass-_arid,10639253_toid,290.html

*PETA Deutschland eV: Kein Angeln beim Osnabrücker Ferienpass: PETA kritisiert ... *
https://www.pressemeldung-niedersac...rungsversuche-durch-politik-und-angelverband/

*PETA zeigt Mitarbeiter der Verwaltung an, empfindet abweichende Meinung aber als ... *
https://www.hasepost.de/peta-anzeige-osnabrueck-jugendamt-einschuechterung-politik-36518/

*Am Haken *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/dachau/mitten-in-dachau-am-haken-1.3439943

*SPD Osnabrück will gestrichene Angelaktion im Rat durchsetzen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...ll-gestrichene-angelaktion-im-rat-durchsetzen

*Freistetter Angler renaturieren Seitenarm des Mühlbachs *
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/freistetter-angler-renaturieren-seitenarm-des-muehlbachs

*Schulterschluss von Anglern und Jägern *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...uss-von-Anglern-und-Jaegern-_arid,905304.html

*Schiffsunfall vor Warnemünde: Fischkutter kollidiert mit Anglerboot *
https://www.rostock-heute.de/kollision-fischkutter-sportboot-warnemuende/92440

*Angelsportverein „Früh-Auf“ macht im Quellbereich von Königsfloß- und Ochsenbrunnenbach ... *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...ochsenbrunnenbach-fruehjahrsputz_17787218.htm

*7. bis 9. April 2017: Messe FORST live mit WILD & FISCH präsentiert Erlebniswelt - Europaweiter ... *
http://www.regiotrends.de/de/verbra...onaler-treffpunkt-fuer-jaeger-und-angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler pflegen Taubenborner Teich seit bereits 57 Jahren *
https://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/b...aubenborner-Teich-seit-bereits-57-Jahren.html

*Erfolgreichste Angler des Jahres ausgezeichnet *
http://www.morgenweb.de/fraenkische...r-des-jahres-ausgezeichnet-_arid,1024494.html

*Stadt weist Sportfischer-Kritik in Teilen zurück *
https://www.ikz-online.de/staedte/l...her-kritik-in-teilen-zurueck-id210104291.html

*Mit Spaß, Musik und Angeln gemeinsam durchs Erfurter Leben *
http://erfurt.thueringer-allgemeine...ln-gemeinsam-durchs-Erfurter-Leben-1794786743

*Neuweiler: Vollmer: Angeln liegt voll im Trend *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...end.13585f49-58d6-4dff-80f3-314791087896.html

*Angelverein Rhein-Nahe-Eck in Bingerbrück feier 25. Geburtstag / Naturschützer halten den ... *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...tzer-halten-den-muehlbach-sauber_17790591.htm

*226 Aussteller aus 11 Ländern bei „Reiten, Jagen, Fischen“ *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...-Laendern-bei-Reiten-Jagen-Fischen-1707637615

*Fleißige Angler *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/arbeitseinsatz-fleissige-angler

*Angehende Petrijünger beim Vorbereitungslehrgang auf die staatl. Fischerprüfung in Bayreuth  *
https://www.wiesentbote.de/2017/04/...g-auf-die-staatl-fischerpruefung-in-bayreuth/

*Angler und Sammler in Achim *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...etrijuenger-ganz-norddeutschland-8066736.html

*Angler-Messe - Mekka der Fliegenfischer *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...gler-messe-mekka-der-fliegenfischer-1.3447323

*Auf Fischsuche in der Schleuse *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/inspektion-auf-fischsuche-in-der-schleuse

*Reiten-Jagen-Fischen“ in Erfurt zieht 26.000 Besucher an *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...in-Erfurt-zieht-26-000-Besucher-an-1573824727

*Ansiedlung bei Salzwedel Meerforellen zurück in Sachsen-Anhalt *
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/stendal/meerforellen-in-der-altmark-ausgesetzt-100.html

*Heringsangler in Kappeln: „Am liebsten in Sauer mit Bratkartoffeln“ *
http://www.shz.de/lokales/schleibote/am-liebsten-in-sauer-mit-bratkartoffeln-id16506806.html

*Mehr als 70 Billerbecker beteiligen sich am großen Frühjahrsputz auf öffentlichen Flächen : Angler ... *
http://www.azonline.de/Billerbeck/2...n-Flaechen-Angler-fischen-Muell-vom-Wegesrand

*Freizeitkapitäne in Luppa, Schmannewitz und Wermsdorf stechen bald in See *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Oschatz/Fr...chmannewitz-und-Wermsdorf-stechen-bald-in-See

*Gittelde Jugend des Gittelder Tischtennisklubs war zu Gastangeln in Seesen. *
https://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/bad-grund/article210146409/TTK-tauscht-Schlaeger-gegen-Angel.html

*Fischereiverein: Deutlich weniger Aale und Forellen geangelt *
https://www.nwzonline.de/wildeshaus...-und-forellen-geangelt_a_31,2,3216116967.html

*Schmerzhafte Erfahrung Angler landet selbst am Haken *
http://www.nordkurier.de/prenzlau/angler-landet-selbst-am-haken-0427499704.html

*Angler aus dem Erzgebirge warten auf Rückkehr der Äsche *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...n-auf-Rueckkehr-der-Aesche-artikel9874649.php

*Jahreshauptversammlung des Angelvereins Neuenhaus *
http://www.ems-vechte-news.de/jahreshauptversammlung-des-angelvereins-neuenhaus/

*Fische tot: Täter lassen Wasser aus einem Teich in Langen *
https://nord24.de/landkreis-cuxhaven/fische-tot-taeter-lassen-wasser-aus-einem-teich-in-langen

*Eilenburgs Angler auf Müll-Tour *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/Eilenburgs-Angler-auf-Muell-Tour

*Backhaus verteidigt Dorschquote auch für Angler *
http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...-dorschquote-auch-fuer-angler-id16526126.html

*Die Angler sind sehr aktiv *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/simonswald/die-angler-sind-sehr-aktiv--135377817.html

*Frühjahrsputz: Angler räumen gemeinsam auf *
https://www.nwzonline.de/jade/angler-raeumen-gemeinsam-auf_a_31,2,3284755019.html

*Wie Eiersuche im Stall mit Legehennen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/elsass-x2x/wie-eiersuche-im-stall-mit-legehennen--135376720.html

*Vöhringen: Dürfen Tübinger in der Iller die Angel auswerfen? *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...der-Iller-die-Angel-auswerfen-id41108586.html

*Meerforelle zu Ostern *
https://www.inar.de/meerforelle-zu-ostern/


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Nachgefragt - Anfischen im Emmeringer See *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...gefragt-anfischen-im-emmeringer-see-1.3454026

*Dicke Brocken, harte Regeln: Wettangeln im Elsass *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/elsa...e-regeln-wettangeln-im-elsass--135376720.html

*Abendlicht am Kaiserlei *
http://www.fr.de/rhein-main/alle-gemeinden/offenbach/offenbach-abendlicht-am-kaiserlei-a-1256157

*Rosenfeld: Angel-Saison im Stunzachtal hat begonnen *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.4af84782-e392-4647-834c-3461fc646ac7.html

*Angler fischen an Bergsee *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...g/Angler-fischen-an-Bergsee;art410964,9209334

*Schonach: Angler ziehen an den Bergsee um http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-um.5833c325-ae9a-4678-aee5-62b447a2e544.html*

*Gestrichene Angelaktion: OB Griesert will Fraktionen aufklären *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...on-in-osnabrueck-stadtrat-laedt-zum-gespraech

*Weniger Müll als in vergangenen Jahrzehnten: Angler säuberten die Nidda von Unrat *
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Angler-saeuberten-die-Nidda-von-Unrat;art675,2569143

*Erkrath: Angler machen den Stadtweiher sauber *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/erkrath/angler-machen-den-stadtweiher-sauber-aid-1.6746430

*Das Zugpferd der Messe Offenburg *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/das-zugpferd-der-messe-offenburg--135510732.html

*39 Angelfreunde meistern Fischereiprüfung *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/bottrop/39-angelfreunde-meistern-fischereipruefung-id210207503.html

*Flaschenpost lässt Angler nachdenklich zurück *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...esst-angler-nachdenklich-zurueck-8124860.html

*Dicker Fisch: Angler fischt Roller aus Teich *
http://www.retter.tv/de/feuerwehr.h...ngler-fischt-Roller-aus-Teich-&ereignis=39822

*Klein Lukow: Angler melden Fischsterben *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...in-bedrohte-Passanten-Prozess,nordost150.html

*Oberwolfach: Angler sammeln entlang der Wolf *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...olf.e6e5241e-5f84-4542-a26a-3039f94a6b91.html

*Angler beräumen die Saaleaue *
http://saalfeld.otz.de/web/saalfeld...ific/Angler-beraeumen-die-Saaleaue-1216275707

*Emmering - Leichte Beute *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/fuerstenfeldbruck/emmering-leichte-beute-1.3459652

*Zehdenicker Angelverein 1947 räumt auf *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1565738

*Heringssaison: Die Jagd nach den kleinen Fischen *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Heringssaison-Die-Jagd-nach-den-kleinen-Fischen2

*: Bützow: Fischwilderei am Langen See *
http://www.nnn.de/regionales/polizeiticker/buetzow-fischwilderei-am-langen-see-id16560056.html

*Manuel Schnekenburg wird neuer Angler-Vorsit zender *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...er-Vorsit-zender-_arid,10648676_toid,643.html

*Wilderei mit Ruten und Reusen *
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/sinsh...lderei-mit-Ruten-und-Reusen-_arid,267981.html

*Aufseher registrieren fast 500 Verstöße gegen Fischereirecht *
http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/auf...-verstoesse-gegen-fischereirecht-3657850.html

*Nach Peta-Kritik und Debatte: Angeln bleibt im Ferienprogramm *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...515/angeln-bleibt-ferienprogramm-8135719.html

*Verkehr gefährdet - Angelverbot auf Rügendamm *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...det-Angelverbot-auf-Ruegendamm,angler272.html

*Stadt Nordhorn hält am Angeln für Kinder fest *
https://gn-online.de/nachrichten/stadt-nordhorn-haelt-am-angeln-fuer-kinder-fest-189613.html

*„Töten als Freizeitspaß“: Rotenburg stellt Ferienprogramm nach Peta-Kritik ein *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales.../kinder-sollen-nicht-mehr-angeln-8130805.html

*Sachsen sagt Fischwilderei Kampf an *
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten/sachsen/Sachsen-sagt-Fischwilderei-Kampf-an;art1047,5937095

*Angeln in der Region: Wenn die Gewässer erwachen *
https://www.tips.at/news/enns/land-leute/389591-angeln-in-der-region-wenn-die-gewaesser-erwachen

*Angelsaison eröffnet *
http://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/bad-grund/article210244535/Angelsaison-eroeffnet.html

*Seewald: Angeln in der Nagoldtalsperre *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rre.d1d23fcc-c416-4731-9728-8211e727d88e.html

*Hof Barniner bei der Dorsch-WM: Was zappelt denn da am Haken? *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-f.../was-zappelt-denn-da-am-haken-id16579546.html

*Künstliche Peta-Aufregung und wirklicher Volkszorn *
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/kuenstliche-peta-aufregung-und-wirklicher-volkszorn.html

*Unterwasser-Drohne PowerRay von PowerVision angeschaut *
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...eschaut-3684220.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.rdf

*Berlin will Schutz gegen Wölfe und Hilfe für Dorsch-Fischer *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...tz-gegen-Woelfe-und-Hilfe-fuer-Dorsch-Fischer

*Lübbens und Luckaus Angler haben genug Nachwuchs *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...-Angler-haben-genug-Nachwuchs;art1062,5942230

*Angler verkaufen Fische *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Angler-verkaufen-Fische-_arid,10650244_toid,639.html

*„Angeln in Baldeneysee und Ruhr ist mehr als Fische fangen“ *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/essen/an...r-ist-mehr-als-fische-fangen-id210255141.html

*Fisch gehört am Karfreitag dazu *
http://www.stimme.de/kraichgau/nach...-gehoert-am-Karfreitag-dazu;art140019,3830583

*Tragischer Unfall beim Angeln auf dem Walchensee: Fischer aus Augsburg (66) stirbt *
https://www.rosenheim24.de/bayern/t...ensee-fischer-augsburg-66-stirbt-8143040.html

*Sibirien: 118 Angler von treibender Eisscholle gerettet *
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/sibirien-118-angler-von-treibender-eisscholle-gerettet-a-1143450.html

*Walchensee: Angler stirbt bei Angelunfall an Karfreitag. Boot kentert *
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...eln.36a227fc-f091-4e1e-aa77-c8e65eacd795.html

*Liebe zum Fischen seit Kindertagen *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-liebe-zum-fischen-seit-kindertagen-_arid,1584279.html

*Angler ehrten Mitglieder *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ngler-ehrten-mitglieder-21364-art1509519.html

*Niedereschach: Angler eröffnen Saison am See *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...see.bbc97729-4729-45d6-a13a-8f8586a1832f.html

*Angeln liegt bei den Jugendlichen im Trend *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lok...gendlichen-ruhrtal-wickede-trend-8148385.html

*Landgang für die Herrenteich-Fische *
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...-fuer-die-Herrenteich-Fische;art83456,5474054

*Nachwuchsangler Luis Brauner sichert sich Saisonauftakt-Sieg: : Am besten beißen Forellen auf ... *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...eg-Am-besten-beissen-Forellen-auf-Bienenmaden

*Angler mit Elbe-Naturschutzgebiet unzufrieden *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/planungen-angler-mit-elbe-naturschutzgebiet-unzufrieden

*Angler starten am Teufensee in die neue Saison *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...eufensee-in-die-neue-Saison;art372527,9220711

*Angler-Flohmarkt in Werschen Gummitiere für Raubfische *
http://www.mz-web.de/burgenlandkrei...-werschen-gummitiere-fuer-raubfische-26722128

*Fisch-Fans beißen bei den Anglern an *
http://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...beissen-bei-den-anglern-an-_arid,1033674.html

*Teil 3: Der weg ist das Ziel „Forellenhof “ Massen! *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/unna/leute/teil-3-der-weg-ist-das-ziel-forellenhof-massen-d754217.html

*Neue Fangquote für Dorsch *
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...ma-Neue-Fangquote-fuer-Dorsch;art1676,5948227

*Angeln mit Fritz Wepper und Co. *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angeln-fritz-wepper-8170919.html

*Angler aus Garbsen stellen sich im Radio vor *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-.../Angler-aus-Garbsen-stellen-sich-im-Radio-vor

*Achim: Angler findet Leichnam der vermissten Frau aus Uesen im Uferbereich *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...ermissten-frau-uesen-uferbereich-8192677.html

*Leverkusen/Langenfeld: Was Angler in der Region schätzen *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/heimat/was-angler-in-der-region-schaetzen-aid-1.6768518

*Campingplatz Krakow am See: Camper-Treff und Angler-Camp *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/camper-treff-und-angler-camp-id16630546.html

*Balver Angler-Quartett tauscht Sorpe gegen Ostsee ein *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/balve/bal...uscht-sorpe-gegen-ostsee-ein-id210300349.html

*Kippenheim Dorfbach ist das Sorgenkind der Angler *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...ler.e629fcfa-af2a-4068-adb3-6ccc65cfa85a.html

*Meerbusch: Von der Leidenschaft des Angelns *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/meerbusch/von-der-leidenschaft-des-angelns-aid-1.6767258

*Damit die Fichte nicht verdreckt *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/weisswasser/Damit-die-Fichte-nicht-verdreckt;art13826,5951110

*Angelverein pachtet Teil des Latumer Sees *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/rhein-krei...erein-pachtet-teil-des-latumer-sees-1.2420905

*Angeln in Schweden: Lachse treibt die Aggression an den Haken *
https://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article163854792/Lachse-treibt-die-nackte-Aggression-an-den-Haken.html

*Protest gegen Beschränkungen für Angler *
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...-dem-Wasser-gegen-Beschraenkungen-fuer-Angler

*Großer Angler-Protest auf Fehmarn *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Grosser-Angler-Protest-auf-Fehmarn

*Ausgezeichnete Angler *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-ausgezeichnete-angler-_arid,1587539.html

*Großreinemachen der Schalksmühler Angler *
https://www.come-on.de/volmetal/schalksmuehle/grossreinemachen-schalksmuehler-angler-8202900.html

*Protest auf hoher See gegen Angelverbot *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...oher-See-gegen-Angelverbot,anglerdemo102.html

*Niedermarker See : „Probleme gibt es immer wieder“ *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...iedermarker-See-Probleme-gibt-es-immer-wieder

*Als der Sport aus dem Namen gestrichen wurde *
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/a...-aus-dem-namen-gestrichen-wurde-14849654.html

*Wenn die Rolle singt oder der vollkommene Angler *
https://askhelmut.com/events/02-05-...n-die-rolle-singt-oder-der-vollkommene-angler

*Angler bauen Hotel für Insekten *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spree-neisse/guben/Angler-bauen-Hotel-fuer-Insekten;art1051,5955964

*Angler machten ihrem Ärger Luft *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angler-machten-ihrem-aerger-luft-8206612.html

*Angeln lernen am Längsee *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Angeln-lernen-am-Laengsee;art218,2631441

*Angler protestieren auf der Ostsee gegen Beschränkungen *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...ren-auf-der-Ostsee-gegen-Beschraenkungen.html

*Meppener Angler sollen mit Kettensägen Umwelt schützen *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/ar...tensaegen-umwelt-schuetzen#gallery&0&0&885340

*Angler fängt seltenen Fisch in der Oker *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...Angler-faengt-seltenen-Fisch-in-der-Oker.html

*POL-AA: Rems-Murr-Kreis: Fünf hochwertige BMW aufgebrochen - Angler beim "Schwarzfischen ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110969/3619508

*Angeln in MV : 544 Schwarzangler ertappt *
http://www.nnn.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/544-schwarzangler-ertappt-id16660716.html

*Messe „OUTDOOR 2017“: Angeln in Schleswig-Holstein wird immer beliebter *
https://www.sat1regional.de/videos/...wig-holstein-wird-immer-beliebter-232093.html

*Angler in Hude vor dem Ertrinken gerettet *
http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/ganderkesee/artikel/885971/angler-in-hude-vor-dem-ertrinken-gerettet

*Angler hat plötzlich etwas am Haken - es ist doppelt so groß wie er selbst *
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2017/04/25/angler-hai-vier-meter_n_16229808.html

*Angler aus Bülow: Sellering vermittelt bei Pachtstreit *
http://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch...ng-vermittelt-bei-pachtstreit-id16660286.html

*Valet und Ott will 1,2 Millionen Tonnen Kies heben *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...Tonnen-Kies-heben-_arid,10656112_toid,60.html

*Den dicksten Fisch an der Angel *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wue...sche-Seen-Zinskostenzuschuesse;art736,9574471

*Sellering vermittelt bei Pachtstreit *
http://www.prignitzer.de/lokales/ga...ng-vermittelt-bei-pachtstreit-id16660286.html

*Seen in Stuttgart-Möhringen: Zwischen Gartenamt und Anglern gärt es *
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....-es.4e699e1c-41a3-4814-b068-f9e0ade66811.html

*Mit Heinz Galling im Rostocker Hafen angeln *
http://www.ndr.de/wuensch_dir_deine...-Rostocker-Hafen-angeln,wunschgalling100.html

*Angeln ab acht Jahren *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/angeln-ab-acht-jahren.html

*Was ist Källwerkies? *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/region/trier/land-leute-Was-ist-Kaellwerkies;art8127,4633497

*Angler- und Fischerfest bei „Gut Fang“ *
http://www.waz.de/archiv-daten/angler-und-fischerfest-bei-gut-fang-id210389941.html

*Angler übernehmen Naturfreibad Triebes *
http://zeulenroda.otz.de/web/zeulen...r-uebernehmen-Naturfreibad-Triebes-1689319832

*Albstadt: Letztes Angler-Frühlingsfest *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3979,4529345

*Angler in Steinbild wählen Doris Albers in den Vorstand *
http://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/a...teinbild-waehlen-doris-albers-in-den-vorstand


*Verein plant Aktivitäten beim Blues-Festival : Angler informieren über den Riesen-Bärenklau *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ngler-informieren-ueber-den-Riesen-Baerenklau

*Spaß mit Haken: Tierschützer wollen Ferienangeln stoppen *
https://www.ovb-online.de/bayern/spass-haken-tierschuetzer-wollen-ferienangeln-stoppen-8223395.html

*Angler fühlen sich von Naturschützern ausgebremst *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1570158

*Mehr als nur Fische fangen *
https://www.rotenburger-rundschau.d...in-der-wuemme-naturschutz-wichtig-119128.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fundstücke aus Netz und Presse....*

*Angler finden Leiche in Nordhorner Vechte *
https://www.gn-online.de/nachrichten/wasserleiche-aus-nordhorn-wird-obduziert-191482.html

*Nordhorn: Angler findet Leiche in Fluss *
http://www.focus.de/regional/niedersachsen/nordhorn-angler-findet-leiche-in-fluss_id_7053410.html

*Bürgstadt: Angler lässt Fische in Müllsack verenden *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/blaulicht/art3918,4536148

*Sulz a. N.: Kanuten am Neckar stören Angler *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ler.5217577d-0ce4-4c8a-bc33-e007f42820e8.html

*Angler findet Leiche in Fluss *
http://geschichtedergegenwart.com/2017/05/01/angler-findet-leiche-in-fluss.html

*Polizeireiter mit Info-Flyer und Bußgeldzettel *
https://www.landeszeitung.de/blog/lokales/627762-627762

*Fischen will gelernt sein: «Fische sollen nicht leiden» *
https://www.limmattalerzeitung.ch/l...rnt-sein-fische-sollen-nicht-leiden-131283636

*Gewässernutzung: Naturschützer bremsen Angler aus *
https://www.prignitzer.de/regionales/brandenburg/naturschuetzer-bremsen-angler-aus-id16710331.html

*Notfälle: Angler entdeckt Wasserleiche in Nordhorn *
http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...ntdeckt-Wasserleiche-in-Nordhorn,content.html

*Angler müssen sich Schleie verdienen *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Angler-muessen-sich-Schleie-verdienen

*Angler aus Mülsen gehen auf Forellenfang *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...sen-gehen-auf-Forellenfang-artikel9894510.php

*Chef des Rotenburger Angelsportvereins spricht über Peta-Kritik und das Angeln an sich *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...oeten-freizeitspass-purer-unsinn-8237563.html

*Angler zieht Riesenfisch an Land *
http://burgenland.orf.at/news/stories/2840661/

*Mehrere Hundert Schnapsflaschen illegal entsorgt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/M...sflaschen-illegal-entsorgt-artikel9894684.php

*Fischereiverein Eslarn startet in die Saison Voit fischt sich Angel *
https://www.onetz.de/eslarn/freizei...e-saison-voit-fischt-sich-angel-d1748937.html

*POL-OB: Wilderei im Volkspark in Sterkrade *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/62138/3625115

*Arbeitseinsatz der Angler : Schilfe und Gräser geben Lohteich Luft *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...ngler-Schilfe-und-Graeser-geben-Lohteich-Luft

*Illegale Angler ein Ärgernis *
https://www.morgenweb.de/bergstraes...egale-angler-ein-Aergernis-_arid,1040837.html

*Angler wählen ihren Vorstand *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales_artikel,-Angler-waehlen-ihren-Vorstand-_arid,933694.html

*Rosenfeld-Heiligenzimmern - Angler freuen sich über viele Besucher des Maifestes *
http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/3...reuen-sich-ueber-viele-Besucher-des-Maifestes

*Sabine und Tim Schotter auf dem Siegertreppchen *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...er-auf-dem-siegertreppchen-_arid,1041738.html

*Petri Heil! Jetzt beginnt die Angelsaison *
http://sonderthemen.volksfreund.de/2017/05/03/petri-heil-jetzt-beginnt-die-angelsaison-2/

*Erstes Hegefischen *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/erstes-hegefischen.html

*Angler buhlen in Ennepetal um den dicksten Fang *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/ennepetal...nepetal-um-den-dicksten-fang-id210447943.html

*Junge Angler fischen *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Junge-Angler-fischen-_arid,10660527_toid,650.html

*Anangeln bei den Kahler Anglern *
http://www.main-echo.de/unser-echo/...946-e-V-Kahl;verein0,404,B::art293497,4552610

*Fische können einfach nicht widerstehen *
https://www.fnweb.de/fraenkische-na...-einfach-nicht-widerstehen-_arid,1042084.html

*Nach Anzeige von Peta: Präsident beruhigt Sportangler *
https://www.onetz.de/schwandorf/ver...praesident-beruhigt-sportangler-d1749774.html

*Angler haben den Perlenbach gepachtet *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...en-perlenbach-gepachtet-22394-art1515717.html

*Angeln verbieten? Auch Fische haben Schmerzen *
http://www.swr.de/swr2/wissen/fisch.../-/id=661224/did=19481312/nid=661224/1sd49il/

*Neue Apps im Check: Petri Heil – Die besten Tools für Angler *
http://www.computerbild.de/videos/c...il-Die-besten-Tools-fuer-Angler-18034031.html

*Angler fotografiert bräunliche Flüssigkeit Läuft ungeklärtes Abwasser in die Wipper? *
http://www.mz-web.de/hettstedt/angl...ungeklaertes-abwasser-in-die-wipper--26851100

*Ein Hobby mit Biss *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-ein-hobby-mit-biss-_arid,1594311.html

*Blutige Rache: Hai reißt Unglücks-Angler ein Stück Fleisch aus dem Bein – VIDEO *
https://de.sputniknews.com/videos/20170507315669012-hai-reisst-angler-fleisch-bein/

*  Tollkühner Sprung *
http://www.heute.at/welt/news/story/Angler-hechtet-ins-Meer-um-mit-Hai-zu-kaempfen-58783242

*Beste Fänge von märkischen Fischern ausgezeichnet *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Das-sind-die-Anglerkoenige-von-2016

*Angler eröffnen die Saison *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/gifhorn/article210506293/Angler-eroeffnen-die-Saison.html

*Angler eröffnen die Saison *
http://www.helmstedter-nachrichten.de/gifhorn/article210506293/Angler-eroeffnen-die-Saison.html

*Tierschützer trüben das Anglerglück *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...rueben-das-anglerglueck-21485-art1516921.html

*Neue Regeln für den Storchenweiher beschlossen *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...-den-storchenweiher-beschlossen-14959696.html

*Nasses Grab für Weihnachtsbäume *
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/halberstadt/naturschutz-nasses-grab-fuer-weihnachtsbaeume

*Probetraining: Mit Schwung und scharfem Auge *
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...ning-Mit-Schwung-und-scharfem-Auge-2052698524

*Fischpräparation Fische präparieren Taxidermie für Angler *
http://www.tutti.ch/bern/tiere/sons...eparieren-taxidermie-fuer-angler_15410555.htm

*Polizei hält Angler in Hagen für Kupferdieb *
http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/angler-vermeintlicher-kupferdieb-100.html

*Angler setzen 20 000 Forellen in Wupper aus  *
https://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/angler-setzen-20000-forellen-wupper-8304362.html

*Arbeitseinsatz der Angler „Geliebte“ Schlingpflanzen zu Leibe gerückt *
http://www.mz-web.de/salzlandkreis/...e--schlingpflanzen-zu-leibe-gerueckt-26903580

*POL-UL: (HDH) Königsbronn - Angler ohne Genehmigung / Bei Königsbronn kontrollierte die ... *
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110979/3635826

*Angler des Sportfischerei-Vereins Hagen, Herdecke und Umgebung haben am Wochenende die ... *
http://www.107.7radiohagen.de/hagen...n/archive/2017/05/15/article/-a9e96604b2.html

*Renate Post ist Angelkönigin *
https://www.helmstedter-nachrichten...e210585453/Renate-Post-ist-Angelkoenigin.html

*Fischwilderei: Angler setzte lebende Köderfische ein *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/sch...etzte-lebende-Koederfische-ein;art763,9596025

*Donaueschingen: Angler werden Gewässerwarte *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rte.efa8c4ca-8af7-4609-b541-df0189b37cd8.html

*Gewässerwoche: Mit Anglern Bösselhauser See erkunden *
https://www.nwzonline.de/jever/mit-anglern-boesselhauser-see-erkunden_a_31,2,4282483242.html


*Fischen ja - Camping nein! : Unterwegs mit dem „Angel-Papst“ *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/unterwegs-mit-dem-angel-papst-id16845641.html

*Start in die Angelsaison *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Start-in-die-Angelsaison;art433641,9597335

*Tipps vom Experten: Angel-Champion hilft Puppen-Mama *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angel-champion-hilft-puppen-mama-id16835756.html

*In Schleichfahrt zum Hecht *
https://www.petri-heil.ch/in-schleichfahrt-zum-hecht/

*Angler fühlt sich gestört - Friedliche Nacktbader *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...sich-gestoert-friedliche-nacktbader-1.3512220

*Angler sind willkommen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/region/daun/kurz/Kurz-Angler-sind-willkommen;art789,4645058

*Polizei Dachau: Angler durch Nacktbader gestört *
http://www.focus.de/regional/dachau/polizei-dachau-angler-durch-nacktbader-gestoert_id_7148586.html

*Mein lieber Schwan *
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/landkreis_schwaebisch_hall/mein-lieber-schwan-15015994.html

*Zu viele Baustellen: Forellen meiden Stadtrodas Innenstadt *
http://eisenberg.otz.de/web/eisenbe...ellen-meiden-Stadtrodas-Innenstadt-1229116656

*Ein Anglerverein in Familienhand *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art3981,4602306

*Harener Angler schaffen neues Laichgewässer *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/haren/ar...fen-neues-laichgewaesser-1#gallery&0&0&897838

*Angeltrends 2017: Expertengespräch mit Lars Albers und Daniel Schrovenwever von Angelsport ... *
http://www.ems-vechte-news.de/angel...nwever-von-angelsport-grueppen-in-emlichheim/

*Neuvergabe der Fischereirechte : Angler frustriert: Und da sind es nur noch zwei... *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/parchime...-und-da-sind-es-nur-noch-zwei-id16892521.html

*«Angler» posiert mit gekauftem Fisch *
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/-Angler--posiert-mit-gekauftem-Fisch-28073919

*Angler auf Abwegen *
http://www.np-coburg.de/region/coburg/Angler-auf-Abwegen;art83420,5533887

*Pferdesport, Angler-Tipps, Hollywood-Klassiker: Amazon auf vielen Kanälen *
https://www.nordbuzz.de/kino-tv/pfe...klassiker-amazon-vielen-kanaelen-8342697.html

*Angler beklagen gefräßige Welse im Erlen- und Holersee *
https://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/angler-beklagen-gefraessige-welse-im-erlen-und-holersee

*Angler laden zum Vatertags-Fest ein *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...aden-zum-vatertagsfest-ein-_arid,1052464.html

*Angler erleichtert: Vorwurf der Tierquälerei vom Tisch *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Lauenburg/Angler-erleichtert-Vorwurf-der-Tierquaelerei-vom-Tisch

*Fischer präsentieren sich in der Raiffeisenbank Ausstellung an der Angel *
https://www.onetz.de/auerbach-in-de...enbank-ausstellung-an-der-angel-d1754618.html

*Angeln mit pinker Jacke und langen Fingernägeln *
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...Jacke-und-langen-Fingernaegeln,angeln730.html

*Feste in der Region Ein Prosit auf einen tollen Feiertag *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of_gross-gerau/Ein-Prosit-auf-einen-tollen-Feiertag;art688,2641869

*Am Vatertag fand am Schneider- und Stefflsee das traditionelle Vatertagsfischen des Fischervereins *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...r-beim-vatertagsfischen-20908-art1523878.html

*Rasierklingen in Tierköder - Hundehalter verängstigt *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/C...r-Hundehalter-veraengstigt-artikel9914553.php

*Erfolgserlebnis: Bachforelle geht ins Netz *
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/Z...-Bachforelle-geht-ins-Netz-artikel9914593.php

*Meeresangeltour auf der Ostsee *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-meeresangeltour-auf-der-ostsee-_arid,1605005.html

*Am Himmelsteich mit Elchinger Anglern *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/kreis_neu_ulm/am-himmelsteich-mit-elchinger-anglern-15071398.html

*Stammkunde übernimmt *
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...ikel,-Stammkunde-uebernimmt-_arid,953071.html

*Angler entdeckt Leiche in der Ihme *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Angler-entdeckt-Leiche-in-der-Ihme

*Bankbetrug auf Kosten der Angler Ottenheim *
https://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/bankbetrug-auf-kosten-der-angler-ottenheim

*Am Ufer standen ein Plastikstuhl und Bierflaschen - Angler entdeckt Wasserleiche in der Ihme *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/hannover/wasserleihe-in-der-ihme-gefunden-51938502.bild.html

*Angler fischt Weltkriegs-Granate aus dem Fluss *
http://wize.life/themen/kategorie/f...ngler-fischt-weltkriegs-granate-aus-dem-fluss

*Angeln in MV: Hungrige Hechte werden zur Beute *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-...grige-hechte-werden-zur-beute-id16913001.html

*Angeln ist mehr als nur Fische zu fangen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...mehr-als-nur-Fische-zu-fangen;art1062,6011713

*Die Elbe ist noch lange nicht sauber *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/die-elbe-ist-noch-lange-nicht-sauber-3692212.html

*Freibad wurde zum Angler-Dorado *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/hassberge/Freibad-wurde-zum-Angler-Dorado;art217,2690507

*Umzug nach Vehlefanz Angler im Paradies *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Neues-Paradies-fuer-Angler-in-Vehlefanz

*Angler verfolgen überzeugendes Konzept *
http://www.wz-net.de/wz_10_111328966-21-_Angler-verfolgen-ueberzeugendes-Konzept.html

*Beste Angler des Jahres geehrt *
http://www.blick-aktuell.de/Berichte/Beste-Angler-des-Jahres-geehrt-268630.html

*Aixheimer Angler feiern 40-Jähriges *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ern-40-Jaehriges-_arid,10675805_toid,685.html

*Körbaer wollen sich Wind nicht aus den Segeln nehmen lassen *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...-aus-den-Segeln-nehmen-lassen;art1056,6012275

*Petri Heil am Eisenberger Tonteich *
http://eisenberg.otz.de/web/eisenbe...Petri-Heil-am-Eisenberger-Tonteich-1921684520

*Mann angelt gemütlich auf seinem Boot. Dann passiert das Unglaubliche *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ne...sprungen-schock-funkgeraet-mann-flosse-261275

*Bretlebener Angler laden ein *
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...pecific/Bretlebener-Angler-laden-ein-51878114

*Kapitale Erfolge beim Angler-Treffen am Kirnbergsee *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...gler-Treffen-am-Kirnbergsee;art372509,9273308

*Michaela Jahn überrascht Angler in Würdenhain *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...rrascht-Angler-in-Wuerdenhain;art1059,6015046

*Die Anglerfreunde Zell luden zum traditionellen Hegefischen an ihrem Vereinsgewässer ein und *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/cham/hegefischen-bei-idealem-wetter-20908-art1524811.html

*Barßel: Dicker Fisch an der Angel *
https://www.nwzonline.de/barssel/dicker-fisch_a_31,3,426261153.html

*Fischsterben wird Angler noch lange beschäftigen *
http://www.stimme.de/kraichgau/nach...ler-noch-lange-beschaeftigen;art87693,3856364

*Toter Angler treibt im Alten Strom *
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Mann-erleidet-beim-Angeln-einen-Zuckerschock

*Angler: Kleiner Verein vollbringt große Taten *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/has...fzeichnungen-und-Erinnerungen;art1726,9610573

*Reinheimer Angler fischen eingewanderte Arten ab *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...r-fischen-eingewanderte-arten-ab_17932875.htm

*Kinderschänder auf der Flucht! Vor allem Angler müssen die Augen offen halten *
http://wize.life/themen/kategorie/f...r-allem-angler-muessen-die-augen-offen-halten

*Der Dieb an der Angel *
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/TOP-THEMA/Der-Dieb-an-der-Angel-artikel9917286.php

*Die schönsten Angelstellen an Rhein und Ruhr *
https://www.waz.de/region/rhein-und...gelstellen-an-rhein-und-ruhr-id210762805.html

*Köniz will Karpfen an den Kragen *
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/bern/koeniz-will-karpfen-an-den-kragen/story/13705799


----------

